# Most recent purchases?



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jul 15, 2012)

What are your most recent purchases?

I got an ELF kit in purple. It's the one with 3 eyeshadows, eyeliner, mascara, eyeshadow brush and sharpener. The colors are really pretty, but I'm upset my favorite color in the set isn't really pigmented.

I also just got Joico K-pac shampoo from Ulta. They're doing a deal where some shampoo/conditioner is $12[it's mostly bed head] and some is $15. But they're huge sizes. The Bed Head is like 20 oz and the Joico is like 33 oz. On drugstore.com right now the 33 oz Joico is priced at like $30. They also have a shampoo by AG that's sulfate free. It's only $15 for the bottle and it retails for $50 for that size.

I might go back and get this thing called Fast Food by AG since it's on sale. It's a leave in conditioner and the women at my Ulta said it's basically an accelerated conditioner that works two times faster than most at replenishing moisture.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 15, 2012)

Being on a low buy, I haven't been doing much purchasing, but it sounds like you got some great deals there! I think that my most recent purchase was three bottles from the Wet n Wild Fergie collection--nail polish is my weakness.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 15, 2012)

Since I'm heading to Vegas at the end of the week I've been forcing myself to remain on my no-buy. Kind of hard so I don't go out to the stores. It's easier said than done.

Recent purchases:


Sinful Colors nail polish in _Leap Frog_, _Ocean Side_ &amp; _Rain Storm_. $1.99 each at Walgreens.


Two Maybelline Tattoo shadows at Ulta. $6.99 first one, $3.50 second one. Used a $3.50 off $10 coupon as well as two $1 off coupons.
In that same transaction also picked up a free bottle of Orly polish in _Peacock_. If you have a local Ulta and print out the front page of Seventeen.com or have the magazine go get your free mini bottle of polish.
In that same transaction I bought my daughter an Ulta mineralized shadow for $4.
In that same transaction I bought two Ulta eyeliners at a $1 each.

I know I made another Ulta purchase... oh yes, the day before that I bought two Rimmel lip liners because I FINALLY found someone who sold the color I love so much as well as four NYX Round lipsticks and used another $3.50 off $10 coupon off of that.


----------



## amblingalp (Jul 15, 2012)

I posted a small haul from my shopping trip last week *here*. 

Items I forgot/didn't include were a Nails Inc. polish in Portobello, Urban Outfitters polish in Sea Dust, Love &amp; Beauty (Forever 21) polish in Grey Violet and then Lush's I Love Juicy shampoo and a Buffy bar. 

Impulse buys at Walmart the other day were a Wet 'n Wild trio in I'm Getting Sunburned (so didn't work for me, bummer), Essie polish in Fiji, Maybelline Color Show polish in Twilight Rays, L'oreal Infallible eyeshadow in Endless Sea and a few Not Your Mother's hair products: the sea-salt spray, dry shampoo and heat protectant.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 15, 2012)

2 $1 quads by ELF (in Butternut and Day 2 Night), ELF cream eyeliner in black and Plum Purple, Maybelline Baby Lips in Pink Punch and a NYX Matte lipstick in Nude.


----------



## mrutchyll (Jul 20, 2012)

how can i get that stuff in affordable price? can someone help me? or a cheap online?


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 20, 2012)

I just received a neat little kit from Groupon Goods, it has a Skinny Girl Margarita scented shower gel, lotion and scrub, a tinted lip balm and flavored lip gloss. I also got a jar of Wild Rose bath salts and an Origins lipstick and gel blush.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 27, 2012)

> how can i get that stuff in affordable price? can someone help me? or a cheap online? Â


 ELF is www.eyeslipsface.com. They are every inexpensive and even cheaper when thy have a sale.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Jul 27, 2012)

I broke and finally cashed in my Birchbox points and got a Clarisonic Mia. I ended up spending $20. It was the best $20 I've spent on skincare ever!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Autumn Dahy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I broke and finally cashed in my Birchbox points and got a Clarisonic Mia. I ended up spending $20. It was the best $20 I've spent on skincare ever!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I luuuuuurve my Mia. Seriously. The reason I didn't buy it on BB was because I wanted the turquoise one and they didn't have it, but I love that thing. Also, LOVE your avatar.

I just bought Omnia Bvlgari perfume, Nars blush in Deep Throat, Cargo's Swimmables eye liner, Benefit Paint Pot in skinny jeans, a Stila shade stick sort of thing, and some more Benefit moisturizer (it's been two years and it's still hands down my favorite) and Suki Foaming Exfoliator. Oh and I got a free LM mascara with my purchase at Sephora

Hello, my name is Molly and I like to impulse purchase makeup. On the plus side, it's better for my waistline if I makeup shop instead of binge eat!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 27, 2012)

So my latest purchase are four of the Milani shadows that are CVS exclusives to compare against Sugarpill's.


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 27, 2012)

Since I'm on a no-buy, I'm not allowed to buy any "fun" stuff, only the things I run out of and don't have backups of. Here's what I've purchased this month:


Simple Skincare Soothing Facial Toner
Suave Kids Double Dutch Apple Detangling Spray
So, nothing too exciting, but some products I'm pretty pleased with!


----------



## Lisa N (Jul 27, 2012)

I went a little nuts with my 20% friends and family discount at Ulta last week.  I got Redken Extreme conditioner liter, Pureology Hydrate liter, 2 different Pureology hairsprays, Zoya polish, a new Rusk shampoo, the Benefit skincare trial pack, then went back for the full size Benefit moisturizer, Purity cleansing wipes, the Philososphy Sweet Sips set and some trial size Pureology stuff for my niece.  I'm kicking myself for not going back a 3rd time for makeup, but the Ulta by me had so many empty shelves I probably wouldn't have found anything anyway.

**20% off Friends and Family is good on everything in the store including the salon, fragrance and prestige lines.  I get these coupons each quarter and usually have a couple hundred to hand out.  If you'd like any, the next ones should come out in Oct and I can mail them out a few weeks early.  Just PM me your info.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my latest purchase are four of the Milani shadows that are CVS exclusives to compare against Sugarpill's.


 I keep checking my local CVS so I can get some backups and I still can't find them. Booo. My town stinks on getting anything in on time.

My two latest purchases were from Sephora. It's been awhile since I really wanted something from there but they had some nice little goodies: Hello Kitty Compact mirror for 6 bucks, Sephora IT cream blush brush for $11, UD 24/7 pencil stash for $12 (of which I got 4, those things are amazing and the colors are great for on the run looks which I constantly do), Benefit Coral my world that has the mini sun beam highlighter which I have yet to try and a mini coralista, I like travel size items, and a Anastasia brow prep set with the brow gel, an HG for me, and another set of tweezers. I can never have too many tweezers imo. Of course I also got tons of samples so I look forward to those as well.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I luuuuuurve my Mia. Seriously. The reason I didn't buy it on BB was because I wanted the turquoise one and they didn't have it, but I love that thing. Also, LOVE your avatar.


 I'm in love with it too! I think BB actually carries the turquoise one now because I was debating when I bought it whether I wanted that one or the baby pink one. I love pink, so it won by default! My skin is so much smoother now and I can tell that my face just soaks any product I put on it right up! I'm glad I was able to get it so cheaply, because it is a little bit of a pricy investment!

Aww, thanks for the complement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (Jul 27, 2012)

My MOST recent purchase was the Allure Fall Beauty Box. But, I bought WAY too much this month. I'm doing a Collective Haul post on my blog for July, and as I'm writing about everything, I'm ultimately deciding to do a no-buy for the month of Aug. (with the exception of everything I'm still expecting in the mail + my Birchbox and MyGlam).


----------



## alice blue (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My MOST recent purchase was the Allure Fall Beauty Box.


 Mine too. I also bought a Maybelline Age Rewind Dark Circle Eraser (in the Brightener shade). Two bottle of Caldrea's Mandarin Vetiver hand lotion (LOVE!). Hawaiian Tropic Sunscreen SPF 4 (to use as lotion, but it smells like plastic). Queen Helene Olive Oil Masque (for my legs). Sally Hansen Airbrush Shimmer. L'oreal 360 Clean for sensitive skin (broke me out and covered in scabs YUCK!!!!).


----------



## Dots (Jul 27, 2012)

I've been trying/needing to behave on shopping for a long time but have a mini trip coming up and needed/wanted a few things so recently went to ULTA and purchased the Wella Conditioner, Organix Moroccan Argan Oil Shampoo and Conditioner, Macadamia Oil Hair Mask, Two Revlon Lip Butters. Then today, I. Went out and purchased a few mini Moonlight Path and Warm Vanilla Sugar bath gels and lotions as well as a cute little car scent portable that looks like a little pink cupcake and some scents to go in there. Victoria's Secret, several of the bath/body products in Sheer Love and Moonlight Dream. At Sephora, the tinter mineral veil by BE, Fresh mini Supernova Mascara (my fave) and Soy Face Cleanser (no idea how this will be but needed a travel size), Anastasia Clear Brow Gel Mini (which I also love), Boscia Oil Free Hydration (My fave face cream but they changed something about it recently including where it is made and while still good, something is different about it), the Tarte Mini Set with the Bronzer and Blush, and the one that I am super excited about...I got the new NARS lipstick in Autum Leaves, yet to try it but looks stunning! I also asked them to make me a little sample of the DKNY London fragrance, smells fantastic! I also went and got some new patent heels and some light sweaters in fall colors. A lot of the stuff was mini so I wasn't as bad as it sounds...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 27, 2012)

Insider's Choice Box from Beauty Bar, Benefit LunchBox, 2 pairs of shoes for work, and a kate spade bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 28, 2012)

An order from Shea Terra including:

Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Face Wash and Mask

Bourbon Vanilla Whipped Shea Butter Body Creme

Marula Whipped Shea Butter Body Creme


----------



## shandimessmer (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too. I also bought a Maybelline Age Rewind Dark Circle Eraser (in the Brightener shade). Two bottle of Caldrea's Mandarin Vetiver hand lotion (LOVE!). Hawaiian Tropic Sunscreen SPF 4 (to use as lotion, but it smells like plastic). Queen Helene Olive Oil Masque (for my legs). Sally Hansen Airbrush Shimmer. L'oreal 360 Clean for sensitive skin (broke me out and covered in scabs YUCK!!!!).


 Oh, weird. I've used the L'Oreal 360 Clean before and I really liked it.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 28, 2012)

I've been on a weeklong Etsy fit. I've been a little leery of Etsy vendors since that Orglamix and Glittersniffer mess a couple of years ago (short version: selling potentially unsafe products, including soap dyes marketed as mineral shadows, and making threats to people who posted bad reviews. I was an unintended recipient twice of some of the most blistering email I had ever seen.) But the vendors I like have been above and beyond in shipping, service and quality. I ordered some mineral shadow samples because I ordinarily don't wear eyeshadow, just liners, and wanted to experiment. Two blushes, one a sample and the other full size; the full size one in particular is excellent (from a vendor called Plum Valley Notions) and is the best dupe for Benefit Dandelion Box O' Powder I have ever seen. Then a perfume called Sugared Citrus ( I was expecting a Lemon Sugar-type, but this is more an orange-spice mix. It'll be nicer for fall.) and two lip scrubs which are not only effective but delicious. Then three tinted lip balms, two bars of soap in lemon verbena and lime cilantro, juniper and lime margarita perfume oils, margarita bath salts, more bath salt samples, a jug of lemon-lime bath salts (can you tell I'm a citrus junkie?) and two solid lotion bars in orange and margarita. I have every intention of stocking up on more bath salts when I get paid next week, because I might go on a no-buy at any time but a fragrant bath is a necessity for me--I'm a huge believer in aromatherapy.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 28, 2012)

An order from Beauty.com that included an OCC lip tar set in neutral colors, an OCC nail polish in a medium gray cream, a Tokyo Milk hand lotion in Kabuki (the packaging/design on this is phenomenal), and the free makeup bag with samples that came with a $75 purchase.  I really like the free makeup bag, seems to be good quality.  The samples are fairly substantial and I'll get use from most of them.  Not shown below is the Dr. Brandt Flexitone BB cream sample, as I'd taken it out to use this morning and forgot to photograph it.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 28, 2012)

I love Tokyo Milk's packaging.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jul 28, 2012)

I love Toykomilk!! They are one of my favorite brands- I have too many of their items.  I have been using them for years.. mostly due to my obsession with Marie Antoinette.  They use her image in alot of their items.  I have a pocket mirror, bubble bath, and 2 solid fragrances with her likeness on them.  Aside from that, they are a standup product.  I love their scents- Gin and Rosewater, I want Candy, Le Petit, Cherry Bomb, Marie, Scarlett, and Kabuki are my favorites.  I haven't tried their dark collection since they don't have it at Anthropologie, but am looking forward to it!  I suggest them to birchbox often hoping they take them on.  I know it's probibly not the case, but I like to think my urging helped with Juliet has a Gun!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jul 28, 2012)

You can see a bunch of Tokyomilk's products in the background of my profile pic.. bubble baths, bar soaps..


----------



## Liloush (Jul 29, 2012)

Oilily make up bag (really cute!) and Caudalie Peeling mask


----------



## Dots (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not sure how it happened, but my car just turned into the ULTA parking lot, maybe because I needed to pick up some eyeshadow primer (which Ialmost forgot). Seems ULTA had just redone the whole prestige area, so I had to look, right? I have been eyeing the Tarte Amazonian Foundation for a bit, but decided to get the concealer from them in Tan and then I saw a new Urban Decay Foundation which seems to be out for a limited edition (maybe they are waiting to see the response) but the color was great and it seemed thinner and not chalky which was nice, a Macadamia Oil Hair Kit, two Revlon Lip Butters, and I think that is basically everything interesting.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not sure how it happened, but my car just turned into the ULTA parking lot, maybe because I needed to pick up some eyeshadow primer (which Ialmost forgot). Seems ULTA had just redone the whole prestige area, so I had to look, right?
> 
> I have been eyeing the Tarte Amazonian Foundation for a bit, but decided to get the concealer from them in Tan and then I saw a new Urban Decay Foundation which seems to be out for a limited edition (maybe they are waiting to see the response) but the color was great and it seemed thinner and not chalky which was nice, a Macadamia Oil Hair Kit, two Revlon Lip Butters, and I think that is basically everything interesting.


you have one of those self driving cars?


----------



## Dots (Jul 29, 2012)

> you have one of those self driving cars?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol! Only when it comes to shopping for some reason...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol! Only when it comes to shopping for some reason...


it's funny how that works!  I was walking around NYC, sick, had an hour to kill before i had to get a train, and I happened to spy a Sephora. Well, let me tell you, I managed to rally just long enough to drop $140.


----------



## PaleOleander (Jul 30, 2012)

I bought three Rock &amp; Republic shadows on eBay for $9.99. I compared them to the ones I had from their going-out-of-business sale and did some internet research to authenticate them. Once I decided they were definitely authentic, I hopped around (mentally) for a minute for getting such a good deal.  

I also bought some mineral shadow jars and samples from Meow Cosmetics during a sale. The jars come in a cute little leopard print gauze drawstring bag! I love stuff like that. The shadows are awesome, too. I bought a bunch of matte ones and a few shimmery ones. I've swatched them all, and worn a few, they're gorgeous. I also placed an order with Madd Style Cosmetics during their sale, hopefully that gets here soon. I might have to do a swatchfest with pictures.

Finally, I bought the Tarte "One Find Clay" set at Ulta, using my 100 points I've been saving to get it for $9. I love the bag and the Peaceful blush, and intend to try the illuminating primer. I'm not going to try the mini bronzer (this one makes the third untouched one I have, I need to sell them or swap them or give them away) the mascara, or the eye pencil. I still consider $9 for a mini Tarte blush, good-sized cosmetic bag that isn't ugly, and a large primer sample completely worth it.


----------



## morre22 (Jul 30, 2012)

I did some on line shopping at Sephora, I placed my first order and then couldn't control myself and placed a second order lol. I finally got the Urban Decay NAKED2 Palette! I also got the new urban decay NAKED foundation in 2, Living proof shampoo, Sephora Be You Lip Balm in Coral Twist, Sephora Mineral Foundation, and a Sephora duo eyeshadow in intense black. Even after two orders I still forgot to get the Nails Inc fishnet nail polish I wanted lol


----------



## Dots (Jul 30, 2012)

> I did some on line shopping at Sephora, I placed my first order and then couldn't control myself and placed a second order lol. I finally got the Urban Decay NAKED2 Palette! I also got the new urban decay NAKED foundation in 2, Living proof shampoo, Sephora Be You Lip Balm in Coral Twist, Sephora Mineral Foundation, and a Sephora duo eyeshadow in intense black. Even after two orders I still forgot to get the Nails Inc fishnet nail polish I wanted lol


 Ooh yay! I got the UD Naked Foundation, too and am super excited to try it, it just feels different. However, I am gonna wait till next week to try it when I am back in town. Hope we both love it!


----------



## Dots (Jul 30, 2012)

> it's funny how that works!  I was walking around NYC, sick, had an hour to kill before i had to get a train, and I happened to spy a Sephora. Well, let me tell you, I managed to rally just long enough to drop $140.


 Nice! The Sephora out there must be huge! Dare I ask what all you got? Any one item you're super excited about?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice! The Sephora out there must be huge! Dare I ask what all you got? Any one item you're super excited about?


Actually, you're right. I hadn't thought about it but Sephoras tend to be quite sizable compared to many other NYC stores!!

I got

Benefit Moisturizer-needed a refill and this is my favorite stuff. It's the perfect consistency for my face and it comes in the CUTEST glass jar.

Nars blush in Deep Throat- Because I'm a sucker for cheek color and I love Nars blushes.

Benefit creaseless cream shadow- in skinny jeans which is like a silvery grey

Stila Smudge Crayon in smoke- looks like a mac shadestick I used to have and LOVED

Omnia Crystal by Bvlgari- actually sampled this in my bb and loved it!

Then I got a sample of

Amore Pacific's Vitalizing Masque and

Full Blown Volume Mascara by Laura Mercier

I still have points for another big sample next time I go back!! Yay Sephora, this is why I LOVE you.

oh and to answer your other question- I'm super psyched to use the eye stuff but I have freaking pink eye on top of this cold, so I've been makeupless for a week now. I am a hot freaking MESS! I need to call my doc and see when I'm officially cured!


----------



## BombDiggity (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been so good, on not buying much lately, I'm not on a no buy -- just trying to control myself, lol.

Over the weekend though, I was in Detroit for a concert, and while I was there I picked up some stuff that isn't for sale in Canada (as far as I know anyways)

- 2 bottles of Aussie 3 minute miracle

- 3 Milani baked blushes

- 6 Milani pressed shadows in Shocking Pink, Just Perfect, Caramel Brown, Olympian Blue, Purple Shock and Pearl

- Wet n Wild blush in Mellow Wine (this is probably sold in Canada, but I saw it so I grabbed it haha)

- Milani liquid eyeliner pen

Honestly, I really love all the pressed shadows I got, they're such great quality.. I'm going to buffalo in a couple weeks and am planning on picking up most of the rest of them.. I also want to get a few more of the baked blushes, and maybe a bronzer or two haha


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 30, 2012)

I just ordered the eternal bonds collection from glamour doll eyes...because it seemed like a good idea? lol. I've been really bad this month.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2012)

Always a good idea. I really do like her shadows and Control Freak. Which reminds me, I have money to burn so I'm getting a full size Control Freak right now.


----------



## Kirari (Jul 30, 2012)

I went to a MAC pro store and a Sephora this weekend.  I half expected to go crazy, but the MAC store was out of all the pro items that I wanted.  I did buy a tube of Haute and Naughty mascara, a new tube of Cyber lipstick, and a bottle of Fix+.  I had planned on getting a bottle of the new UD foundation, but the Sephora didn't have any.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Always a good idea. I really do like her shadows and Control Freak. Which reminds me, I have money to burn so I'm getting a full size Control Freak right now.


 Oh I keep meaning to try control freak, but I had such a stockpile of eye primer or so long, I never got around to ordering it. Next time!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have been eyeing the Tarte Amazonian Foundation for a bit, but decided to get the concealer from them in Tan and then I saw a new Urban Decay Foundation which seems to be out for a limited edition (maybe they are waiting to see the response) but the color was great and it seemed thinner and not chalky which was nice, a Macadamia Oil Hair Kit, two Revlon Lip Butters, and I think that is basically everything interesting.


 I didn't know the UD foundation was LE. Hmph, now I don't even want to try it, I'd hate to fall in love with an LE foundation.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2012)

I thought the foundation was part of the permanent line.


----------



## morre22 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh yay! I got the UD Naked Foundation, too and am super excited to try it, it just feels different. However, I am gonna wait till next week to try it when I am back in town. Hope we both love it!


 I am so excited to try it! I am regretting not buying the Naked brush for it though so I think I will be buying one of those soon.


----------



## Dots (Jul 30, 2012)

> I didn't know the UD foundationÂ was LE. Hmph, now I don't even want to try it, I'd hate to fall in love with an LE foundation.


 Oh lol, I don't know if the foundation is limited edition, just their sign said something like LE while quantities last, maybe it was the packaging or something, but it felt good when I tried it on my hand, will actually try it in a week when I am back.


----------



## Dots (Jul 30, 2012)

> I am so excited to try it! I am regretting not buying the Naked brush for it though so I think I will be buying one of those soon.


 I was thinking I might get the brush, too. Did you try it yet? I can usually hold off on trying products till I get around to it, but it is driving me nuts to try this one yet...grrr!! I really hope it works well!!


----------



## morre22 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking I might get the brush, too. Did you try it yet? I can usually hold off on trying products till I get around to it, but it is driving me nuts to try this one yet...grrr!! I really hope it works well!!


 I know I really want the brush and I regret not getting it. I haven't tried it yet, I ordered mine online because my store was out of my color.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 30, 2012)

I bought Revlon's PhotoReady foundation. It's pretty good overall. However, still disappointed in their color selection.


----------



## Dots (Jul 30, 2012)

> Actually, you're right. I hadn't thought about it but Sephoras tend to be quite sizable compared to many other NYC stores!! I got Benefit Moisturizer-needed a refill and this is my favorite stuff. It's the perfect consistency for my face and it comes in the CUTEST glass jar. Nars blush in Deep Throat- Because I'm a sucker for cheek color and I love Nars blushes. Benefit creaseless cream shadow- in skinny jeans which is like a silvery grey Stila Smudge Crayon in smoke- looks like a mac shadestick I used to have and LOVED Omnia Crystal by Bvlgari- actually sampled this in my bb and loved it! Then I got a sample of Amore Pacific's Vitalizing Masque and Full Blown Volume Mascara by Laura Mercier I still have points for another big sample next time I go back!! Yay Sephora, this is why I LOVE you.


 Oh! The Benefit Cream always looks super cute! They always seem to have it in little mini sample sets and seems so cute and old fashioned looking. Never tried it though! You're right, The Omnia Crystal did smell good, I was surprised I liked that one actually. It just smells pretty!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh! The Benefit Cream always looks super cute! They always seem to have it in little mini sample sets and seems so cute and old fashioned looking. Never tried it though!
> 
> You're right, The Omnia Crystal did smell good, I was surprised I liked that one actually. It just smells pretty!


I'm a big fan of that cream. I used it in the store a while ago and fell in love. It's pricey but it lasts foreverrrr.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 31, 2012)

I just got my ELF order today! 2 new blushes...Giddy gold and pink passion. Giddy gold makes a nice rose-gold highlighter. It looks good mixed with the pink passion and I'm nota pink kinda girl. 6 black cream liners to keep til the next 50% off sale.


----------



## Jessica Turner (Aug 2, 2012)

I bought Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Foundation. Love the foundation but HATE the packaging, no pump!


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh! The Benefit Cream always looks super cute! They always seem to have it in little mini sample sets and seems so cute and old fashioned looking. Never tried it though!
> 
> You're right, The Omnia Crystal did smell good, I was surprised I liked that one actually. It just smells pretty!


 Those vintage-looking skincare products from Benefit are some of the best things they have going. Ordinarily I don't care much for Benefit--I think a lot of it is hype wrapped in cute packaging, though I like some of the lipsticks--but the new brightenign formulas seem to live up to their promise.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 2, 2012)

I wan't planning on buying anymore since my shopping spree's at Ulta last month, but I ended up ordering the QVC Test Tube, and will part it out to friends/trade most likely.  Then I found this from Tarte for $45 and ordered 2.  I'll give at least one of them for a Christmas gift though.


----------



## Dots (Aug 2, 2012)

> Those vintage-looking skincare products from Benefit are some of the best things they have going. Ordinarily I don't care much for Benefit--I think a lot of it is hype wrapped in cute packaging, though I like some of the lipsticks--but the new brightenign formulas seem to live up to their promise.


 You all are talking me into checking it out. I will look at the creams next time and I have been wanting to try out the Watts Up.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You all are talking me into checking it out. I will look at the creams next time and I have been wanting to try out the Watts Up.


 I love the Benefit skincare!  I started out with the trial pack for $24, 6 minis.  I ended up buying the full size Triple Performing Facial Emulsion.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the Benefit skincare!  I started out with the trial pack for $24, 6 minis.  I ended up buying the full size Triple Performing Facial Emulsion.


lurve the lotion. It's saving my butt right now because I'm sun burned!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh, and Tarte is having friends and family right now, 30% off everything on the website (excluding sale items).


----------



## Dots (Aug 2, 2012)

> Oh, and Tarte is having friends and family right now, 30% off everything on the website (excluding sale items).


 Omg! Thanks so much for letting us know, I'm both excited and nervous, I could get in a lot of trouble ordering stuff. I wonder when it is going on until...


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg! Thanks so much for letting us know, I'm both excited and nervous, I could get in a lot of trouble ordering stuff. I wonder when it is going on until...


 It goes until Monday the 6th.


----------



## CandyLipstick (Aug 6, 2012)

My Most recent Spree!

~ Chanel Lumiere D'Artifices Beiges

~ Napoleon Perdis Lipgloss in "Coral Island"

~ Paula Dorf Lipstick in "Luscious"

~ Too Faced Chocolate Soleil in "Milk Chocolate"

~ Too Faced Absolutely Invisible Candlelight translucent powder

~ MAC Studio Fix powder foundation in NW15

~ Too Faced Better Than False Lashes Lash Extension System

~ Anastasia Golden Blond brow powder duo

~ Too Faced Smokey Eye palette

~ MAC Paint Pot in "BlackGround"

~ MAC eyeshadows in "Pink Venus" &amp; "Contrast"


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 6, 2012)

Just bought a eyeshadow in cafe from Lancome. I'm excited to try a more natural color!


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 6, 2012)

I have to preface this with the sound and solid fact: Etsy is evil. I have drunk her Kool-Aid and cannot turn back...

1 bronzer

1 illuminator/highlighter

1 blush

4 full size shadows

6 lip tints

3 lip balms (I claim health reasons on this one. My sleep apnea treatment dries my lips up. I sleep better with some balm.)

7 samples of shadow; 2 blush samples; 1 sample each of foundation and finishing veil

3 perfume samples

4 samples of bath salts

1 8-ounce jar lemon-lime bath salts

5 1-pound bags of orange, lemon, lime, geranium, and patchouli bath salts

12 bath fizzers

4 solid lotion tins and 1 solid lotion stick

Perfume: Stormy Nights, Satsuma, Karma replica, Sugar Lemon, Juniper, Midnight Tryst, Lemon Verbena, Frozen margarita, Sugared Citrus, Spicy Lime (that wonderful vendor also sent me two full size scents with the Lime!)

1 shampoo bar in Lime Margarita

1 hair bun maker

...I hate myself! Damn Etsy.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 6, 2012)

Mrs. Gaeul, your little hijabi avatar is adorable!

I have a certifiable case of African Muslima envy. In recent years there has been a wave of refugees making a home and life in Buffalo, and no one can rock color and pattern like these ladies! Their dresses are full and flowing, their headscarves magnificent--the ladies look like queens, and their fabrics are jewel-toned, bright and rich. I'd give my eyeteeth to get me a dress like some of the ladies wear, and I'm not even a Muslima!


----------



## Kirari (Aug 6, 2012)

I was bad last night when the lippies from MAC's By Request collection popped up.  I wasn't too bad, at least.

I finally got my hands on a tube of Candy Yum-Yum, one of the few MAC lipstick's I have lemminged over for a long time.  I also grabbed a tube of Rocker.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ordered a set of 6 OCC loose pigments from beauty.com.  I've really been enjoying their lip tars so wanted to give the pigments a try.


----------



## koolcryyss (Aug 6, 2012)

I recently hauled


Nars blush in Amore
Korres lip butter in pomegrante
2 UO nail polishes
Kiehls lip balm
one by one mascara
mega plush mascara
NYC bronzer
Milani shadoweyez pencil

yikes.


----------



## amoxirat (Aug 8, 2012)

I bought myself a Z-palette last month~  absolutely love it.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sigh.  Each month I seem to have a theme and this month it's loose pigments.  Just placed an order at The All Natural Face for their deluxe sampler pack which includes foundation/blush/eye shadow plus 2 brushes.  Also ordered their eye primer and fixative.  On the plus side, it was all 20% off and reasonably priced to begin with.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh.  Each month I seem to have a theme and this month it's loose pigments.  Just placed an order at The All Natural Face for their deluxe sampler pack which includes foundation/blush/eye shadow plus 2 brushes.  Also ordered their eye primer and fixative.  On the plus side, it was all 20% off and reasonably priced to begin with.


Google Fyrinnae and you'll go crazy there. Beautiful stuff. Another good one is Glamour Doll Eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Google Fyrinnae and you'll go crazy there. Beautiful stuff. Another good one is Glamour Doll Eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Enabler;-)

I was browsing BftE yesterday.  I think the enormous selection on the indie sites actually works in my favor, as I find myself too overwhelmed to make a decision.  Hence the sampler pack where I had to only decide on the foundation shade.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Enabler;-)
> ...


Haha, sorry. I just think it's fun to use them. I also play mad scientist and mix my pigments to make pretty new colors.


----------



## MrsChaconhis1 (Aug 8, 2012)

120 eye color palette on ebay. 11.99 with shipping.

Flaunt lipgloss and champagne eyeshadow from Victoria's Secret


----------



## OiiO (Aug 8, 2012)

Recent Dr. Dennis Gross spree:

  Product Price Quantity Total Discount   Alpha BetaÂ® Daily Face Peel $128.00 1 $128.00 $12.80   All-In-One Tinted Moisturizer Sunscreen SPF 15 $44.00 1 $44.00 $4.40   Purifying Bath Crystals with Himalayan Salt $20.00 1 $20.00 $2.00   Age Erase Recovery Mask with Mega 10 Plus $48.00 1 $48.00 $4.80   EZ4U Facial Towelettes $22.00 1 $22.00 $2.20   All-in-One Cleanser with Toner $14.00 1 $14.00 $1.40   Hydra-PureÂ® Oil Free Moisture - Deluxe Sample $0.00 1 $0.00 $0.00   Age Erase Moisture w/ Mega 10 for Eyes - Deluxe Sample $0.00 1 $0.00 $0.00   Web Order Thank You Cards, 4x6 $0.00 1 $0.00 $0.00 
Can't wait, it should be here on Friday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eLLah (Aug 10, 2012)

Tokidoki and Hello Kitty haul from Sephora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feeling rather childish and girly


tokidoki Gelato Lip Balm Stain in Ciao Ciao
tokidoki Gelato Lip Balm Stain in Donutella
tokidoki Gelato Lip Balm Stain in Mozzerella
tokidoki Pitture Brush Set
Hello Kitty Graffiti Eyeshadow and Blush Palette
Hello Kitty Hello Pretty Palette
plus lots of sample ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm sad that tokidoki will no longer be sold at Sephora, so I decided to stock up on some fave. (pshh they are on sale for up to 50% right now)


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 10, 2012)

Totally obsessed with the glamour doll shadows I bought. I want to place another order argh.


----------



## Tyari (Aug 13, 2012)

All MAC unless otherwise noted:

I picked up the following a couple of days ago:

Snob lipstick

Enchantress lipglass

Steppin' Out dazzleglass

Instant Gold lustreglass

Saint Germain lipstick

Pink Pearl Pop (LE lipstick, Cremesheen + Pearl collection)

Big ass EDIT: I forgot to post all of my NYX stuff:

2 Medium Brown 914 lipliners

Earth Tone 823 lipliner

Brown Cafe 821 lipliner

Chestnut 833 lipliner - dead on dupe for a MAC lipliner also named Chestnut (coincidence?)

Rose Brown 814 lipliner

Exspresso 820 lipliner

and 2 other lipliners that got mixed in with my other ones and I can't remember the names.

Eyeshadows:

Kiwi - beautiful green

Red Head - hot red

Golden Dune - sparkly brown

Exotic Green - deep, lush forrest green with sparkle

Sparkling Cedar - gorgeous, frosty beige with glitter


----------



## Tyari (Aug 13, 2012)

Damn girl! U did some damage! lol now I don't feel so bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to preface this with the sound and solid fact: Etsy is evil. I have drunk her Kool-Aid and cannot turn back...
> 
> ...


----------



## amblingalp (Aug 13, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so excited to try it! I am regretting not buying the Naked brush for it though so I think I will be buying one of those soon.


 I got a sample of the foundation and I'm so glad it's not LE. I absolutely LOVE IT. I've been using up a mix of the samples I recieved but I was matched to 7.0.  I have very oily skin but it seems to be working nice regardless and seems to wear very well so far. I plan to purchase it later on this week or next when I run out of my sample. I love how it feels but it was a tricky foundation to match. The undertones don't stand out obviously until you wear it and it settles.  My skin looks so amazing and it surprisingly looked better on me than MUFE HD foundation. 

Okay, most recent purchases now:

A bunch of the new L'oreal Infallibles e/s

UD Smokey Palette

3 Elle eyeshadows (can't wait to test trial these babies)

Hello Kitty Compact Mirror

and from the By Request e/s Moth Brown. I order 3 of these but I have wanted Moth Brown for years. 

I'm very proud of this order: at CVS they finally have a few shades of the new Milani e/s so last week so I got two, I used a coupon of $5 of a $15 beauty purchase, a $5 cash back from spending $50 the previous quarter, a $2.00 of a purchase of two Milani products and WnW were buy one get one 1/2 off so I also got two of the 6 eyeshadow palettes, my total: $5.48.  I saved $14.50




. I'm still smug about that one lol.


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 13, 2012)

I just bought the Stila 'In the Know' Palette with Birchbox points! yay!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 13, 2012)

PIcked up the Maybelline bb cream and a couple of Baby Lips balms today out of curiosity. SO far, I like them!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have made quite a few purchases in make up this month!  Over $200.00 but it was well worth it.  I use Bare Minerals not only do I use there beauty renewal club which gives you half off but I also get club only sales!  I spent $50 and got over $300 worth of make up due to my special sale and bc it was my bday I got two FREE eye shadows.  I love love love this make up.

I also get birch box and I must say as soon as I opened it and found Alterna color care I jumped on amazon and bought it (cheaper) then scored with  my birch box points for some beauty fixation make up remover free shipping!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

My most recent purchases were 3 Garnier cream gels at Rite Aid...between coupons and sales, I paid $1 a piece for them...then off to Walgreens where I scored 3 Herbal Essences conditioners (want to try the no-poo/co wash method) for...yep, you guessed it, $1 a piece after coupons and sales..Yay $6 and change and I'm a happy girl!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 13, 2012)

Hit the UD online sale and bought some Vintage Eyeshadows--Sellout and Secret Service.  I was amazed by my restraint so I went shopping on Piperlime (not as restrained, oops).


----------



## Teavilla (Aug 14, 2012)

Clinique lipstick in Golden Brandy. Not my pictures btw. It's a nice and bright coral, exactly what I was looking for. Long lasting and very pigmented.

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=76837/Long-Last-Soft-Shine-lipstick--08-Golden-Brandy/Clinique/Lipstick


----------



## lovelywhim (Aug 14, 2012)

I just received another Innisfree Green Tea Mineral Mist in the mail that I ordered after I ran out a couple of weeks ago. I also grabbed a few samples from Sephora the other day (Tarte Amazonian Clay 12 hour blush in Exposed, Algenist concentrated reconstructive serum, and the Aquolina Pink Sugar perfume).


----------



## TacomaGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

I just ordered two Tokidoki pallets  from Sephora. They were $4 a piece. I guess Sephora isn't going to be carrying their products anymore. I've never tried their products before, but at $4 for an eye shadow quad and blush I'm willing to take a chance. If I swatch them and don't like them I'll just include them in a circle swap.

I used *promo code*: 

* V436CB* for 10% off, VIB's only though.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Aug 14, 2012)

Thx to the UD sale -Lip Love Honey-Infused Lip Therapy -Lipstick in Gash, Confession and Apocalypse -Vegan Palette, Black Palette and feminie Palette Also Neutrogena Revitalizing lip balms in 3 colors Neutrogena Moistureshine lip gloss Eco-tools bamboo eye brush set Revlon kabuki brush


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 14, 2012)

I hit up the UD sale...again. BAD, I know, but I ordered 3 more lipsticks and 3 more eyeshadow singles because they sent me a $10 off coupon. So for that many products for $40, I feel like its not bad.


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 14, 2012)

UD Sale: I bought 14 (yes...14) vintage eye-shadows.  Most of them are the discontinued shades but a few were ones I wanted for awhile.  I got *Roach, Lounge, Kiddie Pool, Maui Wowie, Purple Haze, Azphyxia, Dashiki, Cherry, Goddess, Vapor, Stalker, ABC Gum, X, *and *Blaze.*

Then, there was a Sephora order for a few essentials: *Clarins UV Plus HP sunscreen, *and *Josie Maran's Whipped Argan Oil Body Butter*.  I love her body butter and buy a refill almost each month.  I also got a 100-pt sample of the *Algenist Firming &amp; Lifting Cream* and a deluxe size sample of *Dr. Brandt's "Glow" Ruby Laser Technology kit*.  These are truly deluxe sized - each bottle was .25mL. Sephora sells a .50 mL kit for $65 so getting half for free is great!

In an earlier Sephora order I had bought *Smoked Palette (by Urban Decay), *and a 1 oz *Amore Pacific Treatment Cleansing Foam*.  I also used a 100 pts for another *Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream *and* *a *Murad Complete Reform serum and Hydro-Dynamic Ultimate Moisture for Eyes deluxe sample duo*.  I like the eye cream and the sample lasts forever (I have stock piled a few of these duos).  And the AmorePacific cleanser is AMAZING!

The last thing I ordered was from Drugstore.com.  They had a great sample bag by *Mara Hoffman* if you spent $75 - and then Ebates had 11% cashback so I went for it.  (I'm so easy.)  I bought an *Urban Decay Good Karma Shading Brush, UD Stardust Eyeshadow (Diamond Dog), *the *Fresh Hesperides Giftset, *and *Essie Luxe Effects in Shine of the Times*.  I'm still waiting for this to arrive - and it comes with three really good samples to boot.  

The Mara Hoffman Phoenix bag from that Drugstore.com order arrived already. It's pretty nice and the samples are AWESOME!  Truly deluxe sized - all of them!  The included samples are: *Ojon Damage Reverse Restorative Conditoner, Dr. Brandt flexitone BB Cream, a full-size Stila Waterproof Liquid Liner (in Indigo), Dr. Dennis Gross tanning towel, Nick Chavez Volumizing Mist, ~H20 Plus Sea Salt Hydrating body lotion, Juice Beauty Antioxidant serum, Too Faced LaghGASM mascara, a Murad Clarifying Face Wash*, and *Jonathon Product "Dirt" Texture Paste*.  It also comes with a $5 gift card.

I'm having a _lot _of fun with my goodies.  You have no idea!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 14, 2012)

@ LAtPoly, that is a haul! Nice lol..you're swimming in goodies!


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eLLah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tokidoki and Hello Kitty haul from Sephora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feeling rather childish and girly
> 
> ...


 Omg, Ima have to hit Sephora tonight (or in a couple hours during a break!) yay! But I'm sad that they're no longer carrying this line... a lot of their stuff is really cute, and I think it's almost as good as Urban.


----------



## zorabell (Aug 14, 2012)

I caved and bought a bunch of Tokidoki products this morning as well as a few needed items from Sephora

tokidoki Nail Confetti &amp; Nail Art Stickers-Savanna $4

tokidoki Arte Palette - Lion Pappa $4

tokidoki Arte Palette - Vegas $4

tokidoki Gelato Lip Balm Stain- Pink Martini $3

tokidoki Gelato Lip Balm Stain-Donutella $3

Anastasia Brow Prep $10

Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion Vintage Threesome $22

Fresh Sugar Kisses Mini Lip Duo (Birthday Gift)

Ouidad Climate ControlÂ® Heat &amp; Humidity Gel 100 points

Samples

Ouidad Salon Series Mediterranean Bay Leaf Exfoliating Hair &amp; Scalp Treatment deluxe sample

Cover FX Clearprep FX Matte Foundation Primer and Anti-Acne Treatment

Smashbox Photo Finish Hydrating Foundation Primer

ALTERNA Bamboo UV+ Color Protection Vibrant Color Shampoo


----------



## kayleigh83 (Aug 14, 2012)

This stuff's all in the mail, and I can't WAIT to get it!

From Etsy:

Lush Lacquer's Mr.Bubble and Salt n' Peppa

From HauteLook:

Neo Hair Tools curling iron (originally $280, got it for $49!)

NYX One Night in Morocco palette

NYX Tango with Bronzing Stix Tango &amp; Highlight

From an unnamed nail art supply store:

Striping tape

2mm gold square studs

large loose silver glitter

From Cherry Culture:

9 polishes! Various brands (NYX, LA Girl, Milani) all glitters except for one pastel creme yellow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aestheticcoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Last month I bought a lifesaver for this heat &amp; humidity we're having now - Anastasia's Lash Genius. Works really well on my oily eyelids. Very delighted with this product and have deemed it HG material Also, I just started Latisse so I hope this will give me more defined eyes without being a slave to mascara.


----------



## Aestheticcoo (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UD Sale: I bought 14 (yes...14) vintage eye-shadows.  Most of them are the discontinued shades but a few were ones I wanted for awhile.  I got *Roach, Lounge, Kiddie Pool, Maui Wowie, Purple Haze, Azphyxia, Dashiki, Cherry, Goddess, Vapor, Stalker, ABC Gum, X, *and *Blaze.*
> 
> ...


 I picked up that Mara Hoffman bag too! It did have good samples and the bag was so different. i loved the neon on it  since its trendy but I don't have to wear type thing. Beauty.com usually have some good sample bags. Enjoy all your goodies!


----------



## Tyari (Aug 15, 2012)

Went to Walmart last night and walked out with 7 bottles of nail polish:

Maybelline Color Show nail laquer in:

Pinkalicious

Onyx Rush

Audacious Asphalt

Impeccable Greys

Chiffon Chic

Essie brand nail polish in Sand Tropez

Hard Candy brand nail polish in Matte Top Coat

Picked up the following today (all MAC):

Show-Off Brow Set

Undercurrent Pearlglide Intense Eyeliner

Petrol Blue Pearlglide Intense Eyeliner

Love Nectar lustreglass

Mahogany lip liner- gave that to my mom

Bombshell frost lipstick

Angel frost lipstick

Please Me matte lipstick

Honeylove matte lipstick

Pink Plaid matte lipstick

Fashion City sheen supreme lipstick

Bare Again sheen supreme lipstick

Full Speed sheen supreme lipstick

Coral Bliss (LE) cremesheen lipstick

Fanfare cremesheen lipstick

Moth to Flame dazzleglass

Girl's Delight dazzleglass

Extra Amps dazzleglass

Smile dazzleglass

Money Honey dazzleglass



> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All MAC unless otherwise noted:
> 
> ...


----------



## shandimessmer (Aug 15, 2012)

I just bought the Wet N Wild 8-pan palette in Blue Had Me At Hello. And then I made a purchase for 5 Beautyfix products from Birchbox with my 20% off anniversary code. And then I got a $10 CVS giftcard for free from Mypoints. It was a good day


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 15, 2012)

I bought Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap, 3 whipped shea butters (Bananas &amp; Baobabs, Bourbon Vanilla, and Gingered Pumpkin) and one of the new lip butters in Bananas &amp; Baobabs...should be here by Thursday!


----------



## Dots (Aug 15, 2012)

> I bought Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap, 3 whipped shea butters (Bananas &amp; Baobabs, Bourbon Vanilla, and Gingered Pumpkin) and one of the new lip butters in Bananas &amp; Baobabs...should be here by Thursday!


 Hooray! We have almost the same order, mine should be here by Thursday, as well. I have really been wanting to try INGLOT and order from their site during this discount but needing to be good, their colors look so pretty.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 15, 2012)

Does anyone ever go to Tj Maxx or Marshall's (basically the same thing) for beauty stuff? If you don't, you totally should!! They have great brands for so much cheaper than anywhere else. I went yesterday and here's what I got (and i'm sure it varies from store to store):

Oscar Blandi Pronto Wet shampoo and conditioner--$7.99 each

Oscar Blandi dry shampoo--$7.99

Philosophy 3-in-1 shower gels--$12.99

OPI Polishes in One Time Lime and White texture--$2.99 each

Borghese salt scrub--$10

I had to restrain myself so I didn't blow all the money I had, but they had lots more from great brands like BlowPro, DDF, Elizabeth Arden, Shiseido, Joico, Pacifica, Cynthia Rowley, Ahava, Bliss, Gloss Moderne, and lots more!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Aug 15, 2012)

I received two Laura Geller whipped bronzers from the LG site yesterday.  The very same day I saw the same two bronzers on Hautelook for only $18 each, which was disappointing for me.  I have an order placed for a couple UD temporary tattoos from the recent sale, which I'm waiting on.  I am also waiting on the Myglam bag &amp; a Dermstore order which should arrive on Fri.  THe DS order has a mystery bag, a Kevyn Aucoin pencil sharpener, and a Deborah Lipmman base coat.  I'm mostly looking fwd to the Dermstore mystery bag.  Love those things


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone ever go to Tj Maxx or Marshall's (basically the same thing) for beauty stuff? If you don't, you totally should!! They have great brands for so much cheaper than anywhere else. I went yesterday and here's what I got (and i'm sure it varies from store to store):
> 
> ...


That's where I got my gloss moderne masque!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone ever go to Tj Maxx or Marshall's (basically the same thing) for beauty stuff? If you don't, you totally should!! They have great brands for so much cheaper than anywhere else. I went yesterday and here's what I got (and i'm sure it varies from store to store):
> 
> ...


 The Ross in my area has the Oscar Blandi's for $4.99 whenever there's new inventory in. They don't last long. I'm still looking for some Gloss Moderne, but haven't found any in my local discount retailers..


----------



## zorabell (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bought the Wet N Wild 8-pan palette in Blue Had Me At Hello. And then I made a purchase for 5 Beautyfix products from Birchbox with my 20% off anniversary code. And then I got a $10 CVS giftcard for free from Mypoints. It was a good day


I am buying 5 beautyfix products from Birchbox today with my anniversary code too! I am only paying $10 after my points are applied  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 15, 2012)

Item #
Qty
Price(USD$)

Amount(USD$)

Description
1474824
1
0.00
0.0
samples/ samples 
1456706
1
0.00
0.0
Urban Decay Naked Skin Weightless Ultra Definition Liquid Makeup/ samples 
1432111
1
0.00
0.0
Cover FX Clearprep FX Matte Foundation Primer and Anti-Acne Treatment/ samples 
1450451
1
0.00
0.0
Laura Mercier/ Tinted Moisturizer CrÃ¨me Compact Broad Spectrum SPF 20 Sunscreen deluxe sample in Sand 
1343557
1
0.00
0.0
SEPHORA COLLECTION/ Happy Birthday Beautiful U.S. Only Fresh Sugar Kisses Mini Lip Duo 
1457506
1
22.00
22.0
Urban Decay/ Eyeshadow Primer Potion Vintage Threesome Eyeshadow Primer Potion Vintage Threesome 
1391713
1
31.00
31.0
Benefit Cosmetics/ POREfessionally Pretty POREfessionally Pretty 

Sephora:

Benefit Cosmetics POREfessionally Pretty

and

Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion Vintage Threesome

Plus my birthday gift and a Laura Mericer compact deluxe sample

Looking forward to getting this in a few days!


----------



## KatieM12 (Aug 16, 2012)

I only got one thing recently so far but i'm IN LOVE with it! It's Too Faced shadow insurance in "Lemon Drop". I have crazy red oily vainy lids and this makes my lids look like they're normal and not diseased with a zombie virus. I do plan on picking up a MAC Lipglass in "Pink Lemonade" very soon however  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatieM12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only got one thing recently so far but i'm IN LOVE with it! It's Too Faced shadow insurance in "Lemon Drop". I have crazy red oily vainy lids and this makes my lids look like they're normal and not diseased with a zombie virus. I do plan on picking up a MAC Lipglass in "Pink Lemonade" very soon however  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


you should try the Mac Paint Pots in Painterly!! It gives really nice "normal" looking lids, and I fell asleep with mine on and it held EVERYTHING in place. That made me an instant convert.

Also, zombie virus? heh


----------



## KatieM12 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> you should try the Mac Paint Pots in Painterly!! It gives really nice "normal" looking lids, and I fell asleep with mine on and it held EVERYTHING in place. That made me an instant convert.
> ...


 So it's not really a zombie virus...but they definitely look concerning to most people. lol sorry for the image :/. And I'll definitely have to check it out next time i'm at my MAC counter! Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dots (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm trying to be somewhat good because I know Fall stuff will be coming out soon and The VIB Events should be coming up round October but I went to Sephora and got an OPI for Sephora Nail Glitter Pot in Silver, a make up sponge (lol), Pantone Nail Lacquer in Violet (don't really like purples but this one os is pretty...I think I just realized it is kinda close to the DL in the SS Box), a new Smashbox Lip Gloss Set in Luxe/Chic, an Algenist Sample, and an Aug VIB appreciation bag full of samples.


----------



## Lesica (Aug 18, 2012)

I've just ordered two Palettes From Royal Care cosmetics:

Thats preaty new brand but I already felt in love. My first purchase  from tham was 88 Eye shadow palette (I already mentioned on others Forums)

Link deleted per TOS

As soon as I'm gonna get it I'll write a blog and I will share some pictures


----------



## sasha3000 (Aug 18, 2012)

I just ordered from Sephora:

TokyoMilk Tainted Love Hand creme

TokyoMilk Lip Elixers in Salted Caramel and La Vie En Rose

Josie Maran Argan Daily Moisturizer spf 40

Anastasia Lash Genius Waterproof Topcoat

Anastasia Brow Enchancing Serum Advanced

Stila Stay All Day Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner in Indigo and Dark Brown

Hampton Sun Contunuos Mist Sunscreen

Perricone MD No Concealer Concealer

Smashbox Camera Ready BB Cream

Pacifica Coconut Pearls Luminizing Lip Quench

Hourglass Film Noir Lash Lacquer


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sasha3000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered from Sephora:
> 
> ...


Nice haul!  I'm loving the Indigo liner by stila - it makes my eyes pop.  I didn't realize Sephora was carrying TokyoMilk.  Uh oh.


----------



## sasha3000 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nice haul!  I'm loving the Indigo liner by stila - it makes my eyes pop.  I didn't realize Sephora was carrying TokyoMilk.  Uh oh.


Thank you. That stila eyeliner is great. My eyelids tend to get oily and in the heat and humidity, this eyeliner has staying power. Yeah, when I saw the TokyoMilk...


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 19, 2012)

Today I picked up Fran Wilson Nourish My Eyes Eye Pads, Invigorating &amp; Energizing, with Orange and Aloe Extracts at TJMaxx. Excited to try them out!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 19, 2012)

The Get Started Green Sample set from The All Natural Face.  Plenty to play with!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 19, 2012)

Just bought Benefit creaseless shadow in Tidal Wave

Benefit creaseless shadow in Strut

the Pore refining head for my Mia Clarisonic

NARS Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil in New Lover

Bliss Steep Clean Mask (This was a separate order)

and got a Mini Laura Mercier tinted compact and a Tarina Tarantino deluxe sample lipgloss (bonus for my Steep Clean purchase) plus six samples

I freaking LOVE Sephora.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 19, 2012)

I was so bad today. I got: 

A clairsonic mia (!!!!!!!!) 

UD naked foundation (obsessed with this stuff if you haven't had a chance to try the sample seriously get it) 

the benefit sugarlicious set

a set of new brushes


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was so bad today. I got:
> 
> ...


Which Mia did you get?  I'm getting one for my birthday and can't decide if I should get a Mia ore Mia2.


----------



## Dots (Aug 20, 2012)

> Which Mia did you get?Â  I'm getting one for my birthday and can't decide if I should get a Mia ore Mia2.


 sorry, I know you were asking someone else but hope you don't mind me sharing my opinion as well... I haven't tried the original Mia but waited a while and got the two. Honestly, I can't tell the difference between the two speeds (maybe I'm doing something incorrectly?) If I purchased it again, I would save the extra money and just get the original. That's just me though.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Which Mia did you get?  I'm getting one for my birthday and can't decide if I should get a Mia ore Mia2.


 Basically what the consultant told me was that if you have the 2 you won't need to exfoliate with any other product ever, just use it on the higher setting once a week. With the mia one you MIGHT need to exfoliate with a product once a week. I went with the mia because I think it will more than satisfy my needs. He also said if I think I want the other one, I can always exchange it to upgrade. Most stores have an AMAZING return policy on these things because clairsonic is so confident in them I guess.


----------



## natashajgordon (Aug 20, 2012)

I know this answer may seem a bit random but I bought a stem of an Aloa Vera plant from a local market as I'd heard the benefits were amazing for the skin irritations, however, it felt so cool on my skin that after a hot day, I applied it all over my face to cool down. Later I put my make-up on top and it just glided on smoothly and felt better than any primer i'd ever used.


----------



## Psylan (Aug 20, 2012)

My most recent purchases would be 3 Colour Tattoos by Maybelline, 2 Vinyl Max lipgloss by Rimmel and 1 Essie nail polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Psylan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My most recent purchases would be 3 Colour Tattoos by Maybelline, 2 Vinyl Max lipgloss by Rimmel and 1 Essie nail polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just bought a color tattoo too!!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just received another Innisfree Green Tea Mineral Mist in the mail that I ordered after I ran out a couple of weeks ago. I also grabbed a few samples from Sephora the other day (Tarte Amazonian Clay 12 hour blush in Exposed, Algenist concentrated reconstructive serum, and the Aquolina Pink Sugar perfume).


 I love the Algenist concentrated serum. You need so little and it's made the biggest difference on my skin. A small sample vial lasted me almost 3 months.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Basically what the consultant told me was that if you have the 2 you won't need to exfoliate with any other product ever, just use it on the higher setting once a week. With the mia one you MIGHT need to exfoliate with a product once a week. I went with the mia because I think it will more than satisfy my needs. He also said if I think I want the other one, I can always exchange it to upgrade. Most stores have an AMAZING return policy on these things because clairsonic is so confident in them I guess.


Interesting, thanks!  I use exfoliators on a regular basis so may just go with the mia.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sorry, I know you were asking someone else but hope you don't mind me sharing my opinion as well...
> 
> I haven't tried the original Mia but waited a while and got the two. Honestly, I can't tell the difference between the two speeds (maybe I'm doing something incorrectly?) If I purchased it again, I would save the extra money and just get the original. That's just me though.


Yes, I'm thinking I'll go with the original and save the money.  Thanks!


----------



## Tyari (Aug 21, 2012)

Wet N Wild Color Icon Shimmer single eyeshadows in: Trashed, Platinum, Nutty, and Stagedive

Wet N Wold Mega Last Lip Color lipsticks in Cherry Bomb, Cinnamon Spice and Purty Persimmon

Rimmel London Lasting Finish by Kate in shade 14

Wet N Wild Fergie nail color in Glamorous

Sinful Colors nail polish in Nirvana

Spoiled by Wet N Wild nail polish in Jewelry Heist, Ants in My Pants, My Saturn Broke Down, I'm Ba-Roque, and My Silicone Popped (lol).


----------



## evvyness (Aug 22, 2012)

I swapped my viva la juicy perfume for a revlon bitten balm and stain in darling and a mac shadow in seedy pearl


----------



## Amarah (Aug 23, 2012)

I recently purchased the 3 popular Sugarpill eyeshadow palettes and a couple of eyelashes from their website. They are AWSOME!! We dont have Sugarpill in Australia and i heard sooo many good reviews about them which made me want their products. I wanted to order more eyelahes but most were sold out!


----------



## SalonClearwater (Aug 23, 2012)

I think ELF is www.eyeslipsface.com. They are every inexpensive and even cheaper when they have a sale.


----------



## jAmber89 (Aug 23, 2012)

I recently added ELF concealer palettes and the Makeup Clutch palette to my makeup artist kit. Best decision ever :-D


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 23, 2012)

I just bought Stila Convertible Color in Onyx @hautelook along with a Bleeding Heart Cosmetics Fat Lip Mineral Volume Lipstick in Amore on the 21st. Then went over to Ulta's website and picked up some Murad Cleanser and NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Rocky Mountain Green along with a couple of other items. I also got the PIXI Ultimate Face Palette at Target for 12.00 on clearance last weekend and I am really enjoying it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 23, 2012)

I've been pretty well behaved, but I did buy a random grab bag of 10 sample jars from Glamour Doll Eyes (and they're all gorgeous) and a bottle of Harvey Prince Eau Fling.


----------



## ashcosmo (Aug 23, 2012)

My most recent purchase is Buxom Mascara (the twist top) from Sephora and I LOVE it! Ashley xo


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 24, 2012)

I placed a 2nd order from Shea Terra within a week.  Didn't want to wait until the next 30% came out.  Then got an email from Zoya for BOGO polish, so I got 6 polishes for $24, free shipping. Oh and last weekend I made a trip to Sephora and got the Fresh Sugar Coral Glow &amp; Go set, and Fresh Sugar Lemon rollerball, along with a trip to LUSH where I totally behaved.  My husband on the other hand got a $23 hunk of Dirty soap.  Needless to say he had nothing to say about anything I bought the rest of the day.  I'm thinking Sept will have to be no buy for me.


----------



## Apsara (Aug 24, 2012)

I went to Ulta's clearance section and found an Urban Decay Vintage Eyeshadow in Minx for $9.99 with an additional 20% off. Also got Stila's Stylish in Seoul Travel Palette, Stila's Rockin' in Rio Travel Palette, and NYX's Lipstick in Vitamin.

Did Zoya's BOGO deal as well.


----------



## shandimessmer (Aug 25, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS, I've gone crazy this month. Along with everything I purchased at the beginning of this month, in the last two weeks, I have purchased:

a Revlon cream blush, a Rimmel London bronzer, a Physicians Formula bronzer, a shirt for my dog (so cute!), some Herbal Essences conditioner, a L'Oreal Paris Colour Riche Le Balm, a couple of misc. makeup products, three tank tops from Target, two hoodies and a pair of sweatpants from Target, a new purse, two wallets to go with said purse, Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy shampoo &amp; conditioner, She Uemura Cleansing Oil, Kind bars, a Hollister shirt, a pair of mocassians, a pair of black flip flops with bows, 3 Wet n Wild 8 pan palettes, 2 pairs of American Eagle shoes, 2 bras, a Wet N Wild cream shadow stick, a Redken shampoo for my boyfriend, a L'Oreal Paris lip conditioner, a NYX jumbo eye pencil, a NYX matte lipgloss, a 20 piece makeup lot from a blog sale, 2 Hello Kitty shirts, a Bvlgari Omnia perfume, a Hello Kitty themed Build a Bear, an Evil Shades Cosmetics blogger review kit, an American Eagle shirt, a MAC eyeshadow, CVS giftcards, and the Total Beauty Collection pack.

PLUS: I'm going clothes shopping tomorrow with my mom for new work clothes and shorts and I'm going to Victoria's Secret for new bras and panties and Target for misc. products on Tuesday.

I have a serious problem. . . .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yoru (Aug 25, 2012)

I just got myself a bottle of Marc Jacobs Daisy eau so fresh. It's kinda late tho because it is more like a spring fragrance.

But I had my eye on it ever since it came out, and I got it off eBay half the retail price! I can't ask for more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lysette (Aug 25, 2012)

Most recent was 4 foundations from Lucy Minerals - she had a sale I just could NOT resist: 2 of the 30gr per volume foundations and a full sized freebie for 20 USD and no shipping fees!

You have to agree - irresistible!


----------



## shandimessmer (Aug 26, 2012)

I went shopping with my mom today and got 4 limited edition Maybelline Color Tattoos, a MAC eyeshadow, 5 tank tops, a clay mask, a lip gloss, a thing of body glitter, about 10 t-shirts, 4 cardigans, a pair of shoes, a necklace, an anklet, 4 blouses, some picture frames, 2 pairs of sleep shorts, a mini skirt, a couple of posters, a new tote bag, and a couple of other misc. items. Then I ordered a political bumper sticker online and I bought a book for dog training.


----------



## NickiNick (Aug 26, 2012)

Lush dreamtime bath melt

Lush Buffy body butter + Tin

Lush Veganese Conditioner

Lush giftsets: Relax, Take a bath &amp; Bunty

Lush Ice Blue, Alkamar, and Sultana soaps

Redkin Bodyfull shampoo &amp; mousse

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Sweetheart

VS body lotions in strawberries &amp; champagne, true escape, mango something, and some honeysuckle one that I forget the name of

6 of the Avon naturals ice cream scrubs (I have a problem, IK)

Mini VS body mists in Noir Tease &amp; Bombshell

Benefit Look the Best At Everything kit

And now, I'll start my no-buy waiting for the UD Holiday collection, the NARS Warhol cheek &amp; eye kit, and the MAC Marilyn Monroe collection....


----------



## MakeupByJai (Aug 26, 2012)

I have recently purchased...

- Maybelline Mega Plush

-Maybelline Dream Lumi Touch Concealer

-Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse Foundation

-Maybelline Color Show Nail Polish in Boho Gold

-Revlon Just Bitten Kissables in Rendezvous &amp; Smitten


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 26, 2012)

Just got a China Glaze polish and Revlon Just Bitten stain. Pretty sure that's the first time I made it out of Ulta for under $15.


----------



## Tyari (Aug 27, 2012)

Today I bought:

MAC pigment in Pink Bronze - so frickin pretty you'll die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sephora by OPI in Techno Girl

Sephora by OPI in What Aura Gonna Wear?

Sephora by OPI in You're a Nut, Meg

Sephora by OPI in Chamomile-ion To One

Sephora by OPI in I Gotta Blush On You


----------



## sachi (Aug 27, 2012)

Last purchase is a BB cream from he Face Shop


----------



## satojoko (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been getting more &amp; more lucky with foundations this year, surprisingly. This is a rarity for me. After watching a bunch of gossmakeupartist's reviews, I took several of his recommendations &amp; am in love. I've picked up a Maq Pro 6 pan foundation palette, a Kett Hydro foundation, some Avon liquid foundations which are absolutely spectacular - his recommendation &amp; he really was right on this count. I got their Extra Lasting and their Ideal Flawless formulas and am LOVING them more than any liquid foundation I've ever used. Truly great products for oily skin! Then I picked up a few shades of Time Balm on sale to try out. Not bad, but not incredible either. As far as eyeshadows go, I've picked up some Makeup Forever shades for about $12 a pop - 5 different ones I believe, some theBalm shadows for only $6.99 each, a Bobbi Brown palette from a blog sale for about $35 - not at all impressed, a Smashbox 6 pan palette that was on sale - incredible - and came with a full sized freebie of my choice, some Avon fat shadow sticks for $5.99 (half price) - LOVE!, some new MUF shadow sticks for $12 each - a steal, a whack of NYX matte shadows which are insanely great &amp; blow MAC out of the water, some Avon Glazewear cream/liquid shadows for $3.99 each - beautiful under powder shadows, 10 or so Mark eyeshadows - gorgeous/beautiful/amazing, 5 or 6 MAC shadows, an Estee Lauder 4 pan palette from a blog sale, some Bobbi Brown cream shadows &amp; gel liners, a Smashbox cream shadow that's drop dead gorgeous, several Essence shadow singles - shimmers &amp; baked, and a couple of Z Palettes &amp; MUF empty palettes for good measure. I know I've forgotten quite a few! Oh, an NYX HD Eye Shadow Base, just to try during the NYX promotion. Blush products: a couple of Sleek blush singles, a Bobbi Brown blush, a couple each of limited edition MAC blushes, skinfinishes &amp; beauty powders (all at very low blog sale prices), a Sleek contour palette, 12 La Femme single blush pans - thank you again gossmakeupartist! $2.50 each &amp; truly the best blush products you'll ever find, some NYX cream blush sticks - absolutely beautiful, a couple of MUF HD blushes - at IMATS discounts, a couple of Essence blushes - single shade &amp; marbelized like some MAC's Mineralize products, some Ben Nye cream blushes/cream contours/cream highlighters.....etc  Lips: several Bobbi Brown lipsticks &amp; glosses from blog sales - my newest obsessions! Some OCC Lip Tars and pretty much identical Sleek lip products, various MAC/NYX/NARS glosses, 6 or so Revlon Lip Butters, a few Dior glosses, 3 NYX Jumbo Lip Pencils, 3 or 4 Essence lipsticks &amp; glosses, 4 new Rimmel lipsticks, a couple of ELF matte lip crayons, and various other stuff which I've lost track of. Powders: Kett powder compact, Ben Nye Banana powder, BN Neutra Set powder, Lotus Hi Def Finishing Powder in Daffodil, 2 Aromaleigh Finishing Powders in green &amp; lavender 'color correcting' shades &amp; 2 NYX powder foundation compacts (which are so sheer &amp; smooth they act more like finishing powders). Some Physicians Formula multi-product kits which I got with a 2 for 1 coupons at Target that include powders, blush &amp; bronzers. I've really come to like their stuff and don't pass up deals like this when I see them. Great for swaps &amp; gifts, as well as myself  Various brushes from Royal &amp; Langnickel (IMATS dirt cheap prices), a couple stainless steel makeup palettes &amp; steel spatulas for custom mixing foundations &amp; cream blush shades, along with assorted other tools. A stupid amount of nail polishes I picked up during Rite Aid's nail polish promotion a couple of months back. Oohhh and the 3 of theBalm eyeshadow palettes I got during their 3 palettes for $39 sale. I believe that was the price. What a killer deal! I know it's a lot, but I bought the majority of these products from June til now and normally buy products during online sales, in-store sales &amp; blog sales from people I know are reputable. For example, I recently noticed that a MSF in Blonde is selling for $56 &amp; up in several places. I got mine for less than $20, brand new, from a MUA I've been following on YouTube &amp; Facebook for the past 3 years or so, who I know only deals in authentic products &amp; who often has blog sales. I never pay the insanely inflated prices that people try &amp; charge for limited edition products on eBay. Some items I also got during giveaways, swaps, etc. I also always take the MAC products I get online into my local MAC pro store to have them verify that the products are authentic. Haven't had a problem as of yet as I'm careful who I purchase from &amp; trade with. I don't let unbelievably low prices get me too excited because I'm aware that this is one of the ways people get ripped off. That being said, you can get some incredibly great deuneven even limited edition products if you're patient &amp; careful about who you deal with.


----------



## Amarah (Aug 27, 2012)

OMG im sooooo bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just realised this after opening my package from Sleek today.

I purchased  ALL of the eyeshadow palettes they had on their website




 

I should do a review and swatch all of them for you guys!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Aug 28, 2012)

At Sephora I picked up some Tokidoki brushes and Izak brushes.  I also have some Sleek blushes in my cart since their new website launched!  I will probably bite the bullet and purchase the Lace and Pumpkin palettes, Suede, Pomegranate, and Pixie Pink.  (I'm returning the Pantone blush duo after seeing this Sleek sale!)


----------



## jAmber89 (Aug 29, 2012)

So, I went on a bit of a buying spree...

I bought primer, powder, bronzer and makeup mist from ELF; a contour palette and 32 color lip palette from BH Cosmetics; and three Artistry makeup kits for fair, medium and dark skin.

My makeup artist's kit is complete!


----------



## keishamae555 (Aug 29, 2012)

my latest purchase is LIOELE makeup products..its a korean products and its  really good in sensitive skin dats why i love using it..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lisamia596 (Aug 29, 2012)

I recently bought 2 palettes when Urban Decay had their sale, I bought Vegan and Black. I also bought a Pocket Rocket lipgloss which smells HORRIBLE. I bought 2 Revlon Kissable Lip Balm stains in Adore and Honey, both of which I love. I purchased a pretty nail polish but I can't remember the name of the brand. Plus all of my various beauty products from the several companies I have subscriptions with, Deborah Lippmann being my favorite item and that's from Sample Society.


----------



## jacquiiiem (Aug 29, 2012)

Lately I've placed two online orders with E.L.F. &amp; Sephora.. But just today I bought one of the Burt's Bees lipbalms in a tin, I think they're being discontinued?!


----------



## eLLah (Aug 31, 2012)

What I bought online:

Sephora by OPI Sephora Blasted Nail Colour Blasted Turquoise &lt;-- tried my gf's and loved it so much I had to get my own

Philosophy Thank you Set - a present for my boss cuz she's been so supportive and awesome

Too Faced La CrÃ¨me in Naughty Nude &lt;-- I LOVE this lip balm/stick/creme!! It applies so nicely, and is ubber hydrating... it's also the main reason I'm posting again... I really want to share with you ladies~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Spice Spice Baby is nice too, but I'm just surprised how much I enjoy this nude colour XD

Too Faced La CrÃ¨me in Spice Spice Baby

The freebies that came along:

- sample of MUFE HD Microperfecting Primer

- sample of Dermadoctor KP Duty Intensive Priming Serum

- sample of Dr. Brandt Skincare dark spots no more serum concentrÃ¨e

- LM TM crÃ¨me compact broad spectrum (mini compact sample)

also... VIB 500 point perk - Benefit Next Big Fling! (which included a full size tube of The Porefessional and deluxe sample of the They're Real - Mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

hauling time = happi time!


----------



## greenapril (Aug 31, 2012)

I recently picked up two l.a. color lipstick duos one in twinkle (pink) with a sparkly clear lip gloss, one in natural with a clear lip gloss. What is awesome if that I found them at a dollar tree.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 31, 2012)

This week I picked up a Pangea Organics Discovery Kit and Eyeko in Olive from the Birchbox shop. As well as the Too Faced lipstick in Naughty Nude (thanks Ellah) and an Essie in Sand of a Beach @ Dermstore online. That and my SS, 2 BBs and MyGlam should keep me busy the rest of the month. I plan on picking up the Sultra Seductress at Sephora before the end of the month as well. And then I will try not to spend any money so I can get a few of the Nars AW gift sets, nail polishes, and that gorgeous golden blush.


----------



## Souly (Sep 1, 2012)

I just bought some shea butter socks from bath &amp; body works. I LOVE those damn things, I but them every fall/winter. They have cute owls &amp; kitty cat ones. $1 shippping for labor day sale.

Last night, I ordered the glamour box from wantable. I was good the rest of the week


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 1, 2012)

I got a set of OCC loose colours from beauty.com recently. Have yet to play with them, but they have great pigmentation!


----------



## greenapril (Sep 4, 2012)

Strawberry Sorbet - EOS lip balm

Comfort Zone - Wet n Wild


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 4, 2012)

Had a $25 coupon for $50 at Dermstore: beautyblender, Paula Dorf transformer, Burt's Bees body scrub.  And my 8 Zoyas from last week's BOGO is supposed to deliver tomorrow!  Time for a mani.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Sep 4, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, I got my 8 Zoyas, plus the freebies; 4 Maybelline color tattoo pots from the LE fall set; renewed my Sally's card and got a hair product for free and a nail strengthener and Orly polish on clearance.


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 6, 2012)

My latest buy (Makeup Wise) is from Mac Cosmetics, which so far i am thoroughly impressed with 






Mac Prep + Prime Face Protect - Â£22.50 Mac Prep + Prime Skin Refined Zone Treatment - Â£15.50 Mac Matchmaster Foundation (8.0) - Â£25 Mac Mineralise Concealer (NW50) - Â£16 Concealer brush - Â£22 Mac Viva La Glam Lipstick - Satin (A42) - Â£14.50 Mac Lip Glass - Lust (A12) - Â£13.50


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 6, 2012)

@lulubell These are lovely. How much are they if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 6, 2012)

Bought some of the fall scents from BBW: Dreamy Vanilla Woods, Honey Autumn Apple, and Brown Sugar &amp; Fig.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bought some of the fall scents from BBW: Dreamy Vanilla Woods, Honey Autumn Apple, and Brown Sugar &amp; Fig.


I have no idea how I missed the Dreamy Vanilla Woods but I did. I'm so bummed. I love vanilla fragrances.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 7, 2012)

@yousoldtheworld They sound really yummy.

My latest purchases are from Bath and Body Works too. I went in for candles and came out with perfumes lol. Took advantage of the buy 3, get 3 free plus I got two extra full size lotions to match the mens products!

What I bought:

Moonlight Path Fragrance Mist (totally flipped over this one, it's amazing!)

Paris in Bloom Fragrance Mist

Love Love Love Eau de Toilette

Warm Vanilla Sugar Eau de Toilette (for my daughter)

Noir Cologne (for hub)

Oak Cologne (for hub... and OMG so yummy smelling!)

Noir Body Lotion

Oak Body Lotion

I was really happy about all of them. Once I got home I realized I didn't purchase any of the fall items so now I have to go back haha.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had a $25 coupon for $50 at Dermstore: beautyblender, Paula Dorf transformer, Burt's Bees body scrub.  And my 8 Zoyas from last week's BOGO is supposed to deliver tomorrow!  Time for a mani.


 Where did you get the $25 for $50 coupon if you don't mind me asking. I got one in my Myglam bag, and loved the wesbite/would want to order again if I got another coupon.


----------



## ngardner8503 (Sep 7, 2012)

YAY!  Just got my most recent purchase from the big sale at Sephora!!!  Only $34


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 7, 2012)

I got the Too Faced Romantic Eye palette at Ulta during my lunch break (hee hee) its on sale for 20.00 from the regular 36.00. The GWP was the petite pouf powder brush. I also picked up the Cargo Most Wanted set.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FamusLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @lulubell These are lovely. How much are they if you dont mind me asking?


That set is $49.50.  The loose colors are regularly $12.50 each, so it seemed like a good way to try out some colors at a much cheaper price.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you get the $25 for $50 coupon if you don't mind me asking. I got one in my Myglam bag, and loved the wesbite/would want to order again if I got another coupon.


 I joined Beautyfix in June--quarterly sub.  If you fill out 2 surveys on the products you picked, you get a coupon for $25 off at Dermstore.  Beautyfix is affiliated with Dermstore.  There's a Beautyfix thread on MUT and you can get $20 off your first order at Beautyfix, and you can skip a shipment and not be billed for it.


----------



## NaturalOrganicB (Sep 8, 2012)

Just went through some make up and decided to raid my inventory of:

Aubrey Organic Translucent Base Powder-Beige

100% Pure Mascara-Black Tea**** Love this stuff. It really highlights my long lashes-thanks to RapidLash Eyebrow/Eyelash Enhancing Serum


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 8, 2012)

Got the tokidoki Lion Pappa palette on sale for $3 at Sephora a week or so ago, and I'm really liking it! 





Here are two looks I did with it this week.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I joined Beautyfix in June--quarterly sub.  If you fill out 2 surveys on the products you picked, you get a coupon for $25 off at Dermstore.  Beautyfix is affiliated with Dermstore.  There's a Beautyfix thread on MUT and you can get $20 off your first order at Beautyfix, and you can skip a shipment and not be billed for it.


 Thanks!

Is it $20 off $50?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Is it $20 off $50?


 Yes, and the code is BF20BLOG.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the tokidoki Lion Pappa palette on sale for $3 at Sephora a week or so ago, and I'm really liking it!
> 
> ...


 SOOOOOO PRETTYYYY


----------



## greenapril (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the tokidoki Lion Pappa palette on sale for $3 at Sephora a week or so ago, and I'm really liking it!


 
at 3 dollars you can't beat that. :]


----------



## greenapril (Sep 11, 2012)

I bought two eos lip balms medicated tangerine and sweet mint.
Writing down here what I've been buying I've noticed I've been buying a lot of lip products.

Which is a change normally I'd go for eyeshadow.


----------



## NaturalOrganicB (Sep 11, 2012)

Clarisonic is really great.. have my own and need to use it some more. I see the pores expanding and the skin becoming more bumpy!!!


----------



## Thecakepie (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keishamae555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my latest purchase is LIOELE makeup products..its a korean products and its  really good in sensitive skin dats why i love using it..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love Lioele! I'm glad to see someone else here who is into korean products.

I just bought a bunch of products from imomoko (a site for asian cosmetics) and here's what I got:





  #1. Beauty Credit Strawberry Milk Sheet Mask   #2. Brand: Sizuku Natural Pulp Essence Face Mask â€œYuzuâ€   #3. Brand: Sizuku Natural Pulp Essence Face Mask â€œPeonyâ€   #4. Brand: Sizuku Natural Pulp Essence Face Mask â€œAppleâ€   #5. Brand: Sizuku Natural Pulp Essence Face Mask â€œAloeâ€   #6. Brand: Shiseido/Majolica Majorca Artistic Nails Speedy &amp; Glossy (#GR222 Sudden Impulse) (4.5ml, very tiny)   #7. Brand: Etude House Missing U Hand Cream (#03 Orange Panda)   #8. Brand: My Beauty Diary Top 7 Sellers Mask Pack (7 Sheets)   #9. Brand: Baviphat Apple AC Therapy Sleeping Pack (100g)


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 11, 2012)

Picked up some makeup brushes at sephora yesterday and got 3 samples of the ud foundation, which I am pretty sure is my hg foundation but I just need to find my match.


----------



## Rachel_ (Sep 12, 2012)

Maybelline eyeshadow palette in Sunbaked Neutrals Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Nail Color in Grape Going Biotin 5000 mcg softgels


----------



## alleexuh (Sep 12, 2012)

Revlon black eyeliner pencil


----------



## Wida (Sep 12, 2012)

I just placed my first E.L.F. order - I need a new kabuki brush and their price was right.  I also ordered a purple cream eyeliner, a nude eyeshadow palette, and a tinted lip balm.  If I like their products, I see a long and prosperous relationship between ELF and I, lol.  I also  just bought 2 of the Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain, one in the color Crush and one in Honey.  Honey is too light and Crush is too dark for me, but mixed together, it's gorgeous and perfect.


----------



## Tyari (Sep 19, 2012)

MAC Superslick liquid eyeliner in On The Hunt (black), and Viva Glam Nicki lipglass (definitely not because of her but I just love the color).


----------



## Amarah (Sep 19, 2012)

I ordered the Dark Heart Designs set of Liquid Shines a couple of weeks ago and got them yesterday... I love them so much Im going to do swatches soon!


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 19, 2012)

Got my Sephora order yesterday, I got a Kat Von D eye brush set, a Lancome Eyelash Curler and a tokidoki Cromatico Eyeshadow.. love them all! The Kat Von D are superb quality, way better than my Sephora Professional brushes.


----------



## Ashley Teague (Sep 19, 2012)

Latest beauty purchases have been metropolis lipgloss frrom Red Apple lipstick, Maybelline plush mascara, and a stipple brush.


----------



## Happicuupcake (Sep 19, 2012)

Just bought 7 makeup brushes, a blush and an eyeshadow from ELF! Total was under $25!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 19, 2012)

Boots Intelligent Balance mousse foundation. I've been bragging about it lately on other threads because it's awesome.


----------



## makeupfever87 (Sep 19, 2012)

I just bought the ELF diney palettes, Eos Alice In wonderland lip balms. A few things from MAC and I have a order from coastal scents i'm awaiting. 

That's more than I usually purchase, but everyone gets spoiled on their bday months.


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 19, 2012)

Let's see...I just order/got the Wei To Go Skin set that was in the BB this month to try the CC cream.

Ooh, I just got Stila's in the Garden eyeshadow palette...loving the smudge stick that game with it.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 20, 2012)

I placed another Sephora order, 3rd one this month, so much for not spending money.

*Smashbox The Nude Lip Liner- Light*

*two beautyblenders *

*Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Lip Tar- Melange*

*and got the free skincare deluxe sample bag with my order *

Cant wait for it to come in. Im especially excited to try the OCC lip tar.


----------



## greenapril (Sep 20, 2012)

I got the elf palette beauty clutch, elf 3 pack oil absorbing sheets, and 3 pack elf eye lid primer. All at great prices at my local grocery store.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 21, 2012)

I couldn't resist the gift with purchase beauty.com was running.  I'm a sucker for that kind of thing.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 21, 2012)

Love that bag lulubelle!


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Sep 21, 2012)

That Bag is Awesome lulubelle


----------



## Dots (Sep 21, 2012)

I've been on a super low/no buy, but I did plan to purchase something today which I have been thinking about for two weeks. I went to Bath and Body and purchased 4 of the candles with a 20% coupon. Yay. I think that's reasonable considering I usually go nuts purchasing stuff. I even went into Sephora with Mom and Macy's and still behaved (thank goodness). The Marshmallow Fireside smells totally different than I thought it would...it kinda smells like a cologne with a vanilla base...to me anyway. I am LOVING the Cinnamon Sugared Donut...it smells yummy. I think this one might be my new favorite for the season.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tyari (Sep 22, 2012)

Wet N Wild MegaLast lipsticks in 

909D - Coral-ine

915B - Spiked With Rum

919B - Vamp It Up

906D - Wine Room

912C - In The Flesh

Wet N Wild MegaLast Salon Nail Color in

217B - Disturbia

213C - On A Trip

Wet N Wild Brow &amp; Eye Liner in 

652 - Dark Brown

Essie nail polish in Head Mistress

Sinful Colors nail polishes in

Jungle Trail

Smokin

Inkwell


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I placed another Sephora order, 3rd one this month, so much for not spending money.
> 
> ...


 Got my order in:


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 25, 2012)

Not an exciting order, but stuff basic skincare stuff from The Body Shop.

Vit E Moisture Creme x3, Vit E Night Creme x3, Vit E Eye Creme, Seaweed Day Creme. I usually use the aloe line for the night creme and the seaweed line for the day creme, but the Vit E day/night cremes were on sale for 50% off, and then they had that 40% sale going on and the member's card, so the Vit E night creme only ended up being $5.40 when they usually sell for $20 and the day creme $4.45 instead of $16.50. I go through cremes pretty quickly and I figured if I didn't like them, I could always go into a store and trade them for my usual since they supposedly retail for the same price.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The two more exciting orders before which I made the same week and haven't gotten yet either are a pair of shoes from ShoeMint, and a bag and pair of shoes from JustFab (from the ipsy deal). The ShoeMint shoes are supposed to come with two Butter Londons so I'm excited to see what colours those are going to be. Surprises are especially nice when you know they're going to be nice surprises lol.


----------



## yoru (Sep 25, 2012)

Just got myself some lip make up from Ulta's 40% off sale. I don't need more lip make up but I want them so bad! I have been experimenting on red lip sticks to find out I look better in cool tone red than warn tone red. So I got myself a few NYX round lipstick in cool tone red to play around with (since they are $2.39 each now).

Two lip butters (Cherry tart and Strawberry shortcake), I wonder why I never got myself a Strawberry Shortcake lip butter. It's the perfect pink I have been looking for.

And a Revlon Balm Stain in Smitten! I've had my eye on that since it came out but the $9 price tag kinda scares me off (still very affordable but I can't really afford one for the full price now) After debating with myself for a while I picked a color I've been afraid to try.


----------



## kerasaki (Sep 26, 2012)

My three most recent makeup purchases:

1) MAC moisture cover concealer in NW20 

2) NARS smudgeproof eyeshadow primer (first time buying this, I hope it'll work for me!)

3) Shu Uemura cleansing oil (I cannot live without this...)

2 &amp; 3 are online orders, so I'm currently happily waiting for them.


----------



## greenapril (Sep 28, 2012)

Wet n Wild Fergie lipstick in _Just Peachy_.

(I love the color and that it's matte but the application is a little awkward.)


----------



## cmhughes02 (Sep 28, 2012)

MAC's eyeshadow in contrast.

Such a beautiful deep purple.


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Sep 28, 2012)

MAC Spite lip gloss

Real Techniques stippling brush

Real Techniques Core Collection

ELF HD Blush in Superstar, Encore and Diva

ELF Bronzer/blush duo in Antigua and Turks &amp; Caicos

ELF Eyebrow treat and tame

ELF VIP eyelash kit


----------



## fireflyy (Sep 28, 2012)

Omg I was TERRIBLE this past week. Spent wayyyyyyyyyyy too much money.

My orders -

From Ulta:

Batiste Dry Shampoo

Seche Vite (top coat)

2 Seche (base coat) - one was free

Urban Decay Baked Bronzer

Urban Decay travel primer potion - free

Softlip's Pure Organic Lip Conditioner

Toe separators 

Pastel block (to file nails)

3 Body shop 1 oz. hand lotions - all 3 free

+3 foil packet samples

From Body Shop:

Vitamin E Moisture Cream

Vitamin E Nourishing Night Cream

Seaweed Ionic Clay Mask

Vitamin D Microdermabrasion

Almond Hand &amp; Nail Butter

Alone Calming Toner

(This entire order was 40% off)

From Urban Decay:

Pocket Rocket in Max

XL All Nighter Makeup Setting Spray

Book of Shadows Vol. III Redux

+2 foil sample packets

(Entire order consisted of sale items)

...Needless to say I'm on a no-buy for the duration of October. /:


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just placed my first E.L.F. order - I need a new kabuki brush and their price was right.  I also ordered a purple cream eyeliner, a nude eyeshadow palette, and a tinted lip balm.  If I like their products, I see a long and prosperous relationship between ELF and I, lol.  I also  just bought 2 of the Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain, one in the color Crush and one in Honey.  Honey is too light and Crush is too dark for me, but mixed together, it's gorgeous and perfect.


 I have the kabuki and it's really good. I find it's soft and really blends out my foundation to make it look flawless[what I mainly use it for]

For me ELF is hit or miss. Some products work amazing and others don't work as great. Most of the products are really inexpensive so if I bought 3-4 products and hate 2 then I'm not out that much. I really want to try their new cream blushes. They look amazing as well as the new tapered brushes, the pressed mineral eyeshadow and the whole baked line[eyeshadow, blush, bronzer]


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 29, 2012)

All 3 Disney Villian ELF palettes x2.


----------



## Dots (Jan 27, 2013)

I purchased a NYX palette a few months ago and just got around to trying it today...I was going to purchase a darker bronzer for contouring and then I saw it had one in the palette. I contoured for the very first time today!!!!!! YaY!!!!


----------



## Johnnie (Jan 27, 2013)

I purchased the Maybelline Dream Lumi Touch Highlighting Concealer. It was recommended by Paula Begoun so I figured I'd give it a try. I love it and unfortunately ran out four days ago. It ads great coverage, lasts without smearing or budging. It also blends better than any other concealer I have used. Sometimes I'll use it on the bridge of my nose for highlight and it looks wonderful. A must buy for sure!


----------



## BlueRoses2525 (Jan 27, 2013)

I couldn't resist the temptation of the UD Gelinda palette. I've got my 20% off at Ulta coupon in my hot little hand for today. I think I'm going to pick up a few Real Techniques by Samantha Chapman brushes, and maybe something from that new Smashbox collection. (Love Me, I think it is.) I'm really trying to save my money for the MAC Archie's Girls collection when it comes out, although I suspect it's going to sell out in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Dots (Jan 27, 2013)

> I couldn't resist the temptation of the UD Gelinda palette. I've got my 20% off at Ulta coupon in my hot little hand for today. I think I'm going to pick up a few Real Techniques by Samantha Chapman brushes, and maybe something from that new Smashbox collection. (Love Me, I think it is.) I'm really trying to save my money for the MAC Archie's Girls collection when it comes out, although I suspect it's going to sell out in a matter of seconds. Â


 lol yeah, that collection looks interesting. it's definitely nostalgic for me, I used to read those comics over and over again. I always related more to Betty but liked Veronica's style better...and yes...I am talking about a comic book characters style. lol! the Real Techniques Brushes are pretty soft. Are you going to get any of the new Whispers, Vivids, or the L'Oreal Stains?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 27, 2013)

I bought a whisper.. the Maybelline ones? Plus a Revlon suede.. love them! The whispers are great, give a glossy look and are long lasting. The Revlon suedes are nice and soft, with a good matte finish. I'm clipping some coupons and going back to the drugstore today lol. Rite Aid has Revlon, buy one get one 50% plus money back, so I can snag more foundation and another lippie.


----------



## Dots (Jan 27, 2013)

> I bought a whisper.. the Maybelline ones? Plus a Revlon suede.. love them! The whispers are great, give a glossy look and are long lasting. The Revlon suedes are nice and soft, with a good matte finish. I'm clipping some coupons and going back to the drugstore today lol. Rite Aid has Revlon, buy one get one 50% plus money back, so I can snag more foundation and another lippie.


 yeah! all the new drugstore products seem so amazing. the Suedes look like they have a really different finish. I want to try those and the three new products by the other brands. I was thinking of ordering them from ulta.com or directly from the merchant sites. it bugs me how some of them are not sealed at all and others which are sealed with the little sticker seem to be pulled off.ugh!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 27, 2013)

> yeah! all the new drugstore products seem so amazing. the Suedes look like they have a really different finish. I want to try those and the three new products by the other brands. I was thinking of ordering them from ulta.com or directly from the merchant sites. it bugs me how some of them are not sealed at all and others which are sealed with the little sticker seem to be pulled off.ugh!


 I pick mine up at drugstores because I can usually get them buy one get one 50% off. Combine with $1 off coupons and cash back, happy and smart shopper lol. The suedes are nice and the finish is good. I like the colors, too. Pretty lasting..now the Maybelline Whispers are the same, but offer a nice glossy finish like a balm. Both are pretty great lip products.


----------



## Dots (Jan 27, 2013)

> I pick mine up at drugstores because I can usually get them buy one get one 50% off. Combine with $1 off coupons and cash back, happy and smart shopper lol. The suedes are nice and the finish is good. I like the colors, too. Pretty lasting..now the Maybelline Whispers are the same, but offer a nice glossy finish like a balm. Both are pretty great lip products.


 I agree, I like the discounts but that's the only thing that freaks me out. although, the Walgreen's by my house is pretty neat and the ladies that work in the makeup section are just so sweet so maybe I will stop in there next month (trying to stay away for now). I may also venture to CVS, I have only been there a few times years ago.


----------



## Dots (Jan 27, 2013)

I hope you share the list of goodies you get. do you normally get the coupons in the paper?


----------



## Dots (Jan 27, 2013)

oh wait, I just found coupons on Target.com.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 27, 2013)

> I hope you share the list of goodies you get. do you normally get the coupons in the paper?


 I do get most from the local papers and split purchases between Walgreen's and Rite-Aid.


----------



## katlyne (Jan 27, 2013)

technically I just bought the Urban Decay Glinda palette!!! but I don't have it yet. ordered it off Sephora's website, its there early!!!


----------



## JustJenessa (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm thinking of ordering that too! Yesterday I bought Maybelline Dream Matte Mouse Foundation and Maybelline Clean Express Eye Makeup Remover.


----------



## BlueRoses2525 (Jan 27, 2013)

Those new L'Oreal Colour Riche quads were calling my name at Ulta, but I wasn't sure, so I passed. (I usually find drugstore shadows to be a miss. I guess I'm spoiled by MAC and UD.) Has anyone here tried them?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, I like the discounts but that's the only thing that freaks me out. although, the Walgreen's by my house is pretty neat and the ladies that work in the makeup section are just so sweet so maybe I will stop in there next month (trying to stay away for now). I may also venture to CVS, I have only been there a few times years ago.


 CVS imo and for what I've seen is the most expensive one and my local Rite Aid has a lot more variety, though idk if that's a Rite Aid thing of just my local one.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Most recent thing I've received were two lime crime carousel glosses. I ordered the Theodora palette and a primer from ud, which has yet to ship.


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 27, 2013)

- A 5X magnifying mirror by Conair
- Queen Helene Invigorating Apricot Natural Facial Scrub
- L'Oreal Paris "Tickled pink" lipstick
- L'Oreal Paris "All about pink" lipliner
- L'Oreal Paris True Match Super Blendables Crayon Concealer in Light-Medium
- ELF Makeup and Mist set
- ELF Twinkle Pink Blush
- Wet n Wild eyeliner (in Black x2, White x1, Bronze x1, and Amethyst x1)
- NYC eyeliner (In Dark Brown)
- NYC Showtime waterproof volumizing mascara
- NYC Cover Stick (Thought this was one of those things that cover your lips into a skin tone. D





- Maybelline "Baby Lips" lip balm (In pink punch....yum!)
- Sonia Kashuk Double Ended Brush Set
- Sonia Kashuk Radiant Tinted Moisturizer in Linen
- Neutrogena Healthy Skin Compact Makeup SPF55 in Buff


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 27, 2013)

bought Urban Decay's Theodora &amp; Glinda palettes on Sephora.com ! ;]


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> - A 5X magnifying mirror by Conair
> 
> ...


 Someone did some hauling I see!! Nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone did some hauling I see!! Nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


Yep, and mah pockets are cryyyyyyyyyyyying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.... but hey, it's worth it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As long as you love what you get, yup it is indeed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 27, 2013)

I have my eye on waaaaay too much stuff lol!

Urban Decay Vice Palette

Coastal Scents 88 Palette Ultra Shimmer

Coastal Scents 88 Palette

Coastal Scents Metal Mania Palette

Maybelline Color Tattoo Metal in Electric Blue and Silver Streak

Clarisonic Acne Cleansing brush heads

Josie Maran Argon Oil set

Benefit Fine One One

Chaos and Crocodiles Fireside Nights glitter polish (GORGEOUS)

Chaos and Crocodiles Rainbows All Around glitter polish

Coach Poppy Flower purfume

Disney Cinderella Storylook Eyeshadow Palette &amp; a Brush with Fate Nailpolish set

......*le sigh*......I do believe my hubby said I may get ONE 88 Coastal Scent set today lol...somehow that does not completely end my product craving I'm currently having XD

alas, the drama of loving beauty products &lt;3


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have my eye on waaaaay too much stuff lol!
> 
> ...


 If you want it ASAP it's Ok I guess go for full price, but usually they put them up for sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you want it ASAP it's Ok I guess go for full price, but usually they put them up for sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I JUST bought the Coastal Scents 88 Ultra Shimmer Palette for $9! That is an awesome price :-D

They have the original 88 palette for $11, the Warm palette for $16, and the 26 Shadow Blush palette for $11....go get 'em ladies! lol

&lt;3


----------



## suestua (Jan 27, 2013)

My most recent purchases include... From Ferro Light Beige Ultimate Mineral Foundation Rose Crystal Veil From Sterling Minerals Adonia Shade - Mineral Foundation Fiorella Shade - Mineral Foundation Satin Rose Mineral Veil Coral Shade - Mineral Eye Shadow In The Buff Shade - Mineral Eye Shadow Pretty In Pink Shade - Mineral Eye Shadow Chubby Blender Makeup Brush I had tried samples from each company and I liked both so ordered both. I think I'll probably stay with Ferro because you get more product for the cost. Plus they give free samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sterling Minerals foundation is $25 for Net Wt. 6g. Ferro mineral foundation is $30 for Net Wt. 12g.


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 27, 2013)

A  tiny little highlighter yellow Street Level purse and a set of 7 color club polishes from Ross.


----------



## BlueRoses2525 (Jan 27, 2013)

Mini Ulta haul today: two Samantha Chapman brushes (blush and finishing brush), Smashbox Love Me Blush, Stila Love Blush, and a couple of the Ulta brand shadows. I've gotten to like Ulta brand shadows quite a bit -- they have improved the formula vastly in recent years.


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 27, 2013)

Lippie haul at Target today

4 Maybelline Color Whispers

2 Maybelline Vivids

3 Maybelline Color Sensational Lip Colors

Tomorrow: H -U-G-E Ulta haul (hopefully, if they're not sold out of stuff). They better be ready for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tomorrow: H -U-G-E Ulta haul (hopefully, if they're not sold out of stuff). They better be ready for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOVING THIS &lt;3 Make us proud, lol

and be sure to tell us about all the fabulous goodies you get! :-D


----------



## alisonkelly89 (Jan 28, 2013)

i recently purchased a few things from nyx on an online shopping department as we cant get any nyx in the shops here in ireland, i got the concealer wand and concelaer jar, HD studio photogenic primer and a couple of eyeshadows, the only thing ive tried out is the concealer wand white i find very good and it covers up everything well, has anybody ever used any of these products and what did you think of them??

i have also purchased a Daniel Sandler Blotting powder, i find very good also im not sure if that brand is out in the US but anybody ever try it?

xxx Alison xxx


----------



## eLLah (Jan 28, 2013)

I bought the Chanel Illuminating powder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now it sits in the center of my collection... probably never to be used~~ so pretty~~~ XD


----------



## czaccone (Jan 28, 2013)

The AG is awful!  I bought that the last time they had a sale because of it being sulfate free - using it to clean my makeup brushes.


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Jan 28, 2013)

Most recent purchase was yesterday: the Remington Pearl Curling Wand large 1-1 1/2 inch. Love it! Already have the tiny one and loved it so much that I had to get the larger for looser curls!

(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 28, 2013)

So I went to Ulta today and purchased the following: Clinique liquid facial soap Clinique moisture surge intense Clinique even better dark spot corrector Stila love cheek palette Benefit Dallas Real techniques expert face brush Tarte clean slate 12hr brightening primer Maybelline baby lips in melon mania and yummy plummy Ulta lip crayon in daredevil, bewitched, &amp; fashionista Revlon colorburst lip butter in fig jam, red velvet, and sugar plum Maybelline color whispers in sensational orange &amp; faint fuchsia Too Faced chocolate soleil bronzer Stila In the Garden eye shadow palette I also received a sigma order today where I got the precision eyes set, the sigmax kabuki brush set, the Mrs. Bunny brush set, and the Tiffany D defining eyes palette. I am still waiting for a Nyx order and my Oz palettes. Whew! I definitely need a period of no buy now. Lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I went to Ulta today and purchased the following:
> 
> Clinique liquid facial soap
> ...


Ooooooo, loving this list &lt;3


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 28, 2013)

I can see you are going to be my enabler ChesireCookie! XD


----------



## babycat (Jan 28, 2013)

The last thing I bought was an $80 order from Butter london, I got two fingered salute, fishwife, the two Christmas glitter sets, and posh bird.  Supposedly I should be getting a free Handbag cuticle oil, which I've heard is really good.  

I also might have spent fifty dollars at Amazon on Stila products- specifically the In The Garden Palette and the holidays set of five smudge sticks.  I can't resist a good deal and before this I had no idea amazon even sold makeup.  It's probably not good that I know now.  sigh.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 28, 2013)

> I can see you are going to be my enabler ChesireCookie! XD


 Yes ma'am! I get much too excited when shopping at Ulta! lol


----------



## Dots (Jan 28, 2013)

> So I went to Ulta today and purchased the following: Clinique liquid facial soap Clinique moisture surge intense Clinique even better dark spot corrector Stila love cheek palette Benefit Dallas Real techniques expert face brush Tarte clean slate 12hr brightening primer Maybelline baby lips in melon mania and yummy plummy Ulta lip crayon in daredevil, bewitched, &amp; fashionista Revlon colorburst lip butter in fig jam, red velvet, and sugar plum Maybelline color whispers in sensational orange &amp; faint fuchsia Too Faced chocolate soleil bronzer Stila In the Garden eye shadow palette I also received a sigma order today where I got the precision eyes set, the sigmax kabuki brush set, the Mrs. Bunny brush set, and the Tiffany D defining eyes palette. I am still waiting for a Nyx order and my Oz palettes. Whew! I definitely need a period of no buy now. Lol


 okay, so I see we speak the same language when it comes to many of our picks...I live the RT Expert Face Brush and I have totally been wanting the Sigma Kabuki Set. totally loving the NYX products I have used so far and the Clinique acne solution line. well done!!


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 28, 2013)

I went to Ross today and purchased a Pink Sugar hair perfume, some Kiss press-on nails, a tanning spray + a cute Valentines day towel + pot holder set for the kitchen


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Dots! We'll have to chat when we find new products that we love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 29, 2013)

Makeup's getting the best of me, I already went and spent again. ):

- L'Oreal Infallable Lip Color in Thistle

- Maybelline Fit Me Pressed Powder in Classic Ivory

- L'Oreal Telescopic Shocking Extensions Mascara in Black

- Revlon Pencil Sharpener

- L'Oreal Paris Eyeshadow 208 Skinny Jeans

So, how do I stop buying makeup?.... I mean, I am eyeballing the Ipsy box now, and I dunno how to stop. ):


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Makeup's getting the best of me, I already went and spent again. ):
> 
> ...


 well, you are building up your stash, before this you didn't have a lot right? So I don't think it's that bad that you are buying several things


----------



## nishino (Jan 29, 2013)

I think if you add up the $$$ of all your purchases and look at that, it will help you to stop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well, you are building up your stash, before this you didn't have a lot right? So I don't think it's that bad that you are buying several things


 Well, I did, but it was pretty much junky stuff.... no name brand 15 dollar for so much piece set stuff..... but yeah, now I am getting more name stuff. s:... and I guess that's true, but I already spent like 300 this month alone, I kinda worry. xD



> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think if you add up the $$$ of all your purchases and look at that, it will help you to stop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Yeah, I do. xD


----------



## katlyne (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, I did, but it was pretty much junky stuff.... no name brand 15 dollar for so much piece set stuff..... but yeah, now I am getting more name stuff. s:... and I guess that's true, but I already spent like 300 this month alone, I kinda worry. xD
> ...


 dont worry about the $300, I got $1700 on december 7th. it was gone before January 7th... yeah. a couple hundred was on gas and books for school. but most of it? clothes and makeup.


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dont worry about the $300, I got $1700 on december 7th. it was gone before January 7th... yeah. a couple hundred was on gas and books for school. but most of it? clothes and makeup.


 
Oh my.... &gt;_&gt;.... I don't know if I want to catch up now, or just.....stay away. &gt;_&gt;;;;


----------



## katlyne (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.... &gt;_&gt;.... I don't know if I want to catch up now, or just.....stay away. &gt;_&gt;;;;


 STAY FAR AWAY. STICK WITH WHAT YOU'VE GOT AND NEVER COME TO THIS SITE AGAIN. GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 29, 2013)

Eventually I will need to restock, then I will see more goodies in the department, and it will happen anyways. Dear God, it's too late! :c


----------



## katlyne (Jan 29, 2013)

haha. and ironically, i say this. and I acknowledge my spending problem, and I still have plans to go to Ulta tomorrow and hunt for the new Revlon Lip butter shades 0.o


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 29, 2013)

Have fun! I think I am going to sit back a bit and watch the rest of you all spend. Let me know how it goes! Any color you looking into?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Jan 29, 2013)

yes, the four new ones. Pink Lemonade, Wild Watermelon, Sorbet, and Juicy Papaya. they don't have official slots yet and are just randomly in other shades' places.


----------



## BlueRoses2525 (Jan 29, 2013)

My local Ulta is offering all Amazing Cosmetics products for buy 1, get 1 free. I don't think I've ever purchased anything from this brand. Is their stuff any good?


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmm, not usually a fan of watermelon, but that is probably where I would go. Happy shopping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> STAY FAR AWAY. STICK WITH WHAT YOU'VE GOT AND NEVER COME TO THIS SITE AGAIN. GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sephora should have a similar sign on their website and in their stores.  Before a Sephora store opened down the street from where I go to school, I spent less than $20/mo. on makeup and skincare combined.  I was happy with my drugstore makeup and skincare products.  Once I noticed what a difference the more expensive stuff made, I couldn't go back.  *sighs*


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 29, 2013)

I actually know there is a Sephora down the street on Fifth ave in New York. I have been thinking of checking it out one of these days. Expensive, yes, but I CAN window shop for now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually know there is a Sephora down the street on Fifth ave in New York. I have been thinking of checking it out one of these days. Expensive, yes, *but I CAN window shop* for now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ahahahah thats what I thought. 0.0 good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahahahah thats what I thought. 0.0 good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Hey hey hey, I am PERFECTLY capable of window shopping! xP


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 29, 2013)

Window shopping is so hard.. It makes me write a wishlist and then get the products later!! Haha i wish you the best! You can do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Hey hey hey, I am PERFECTLY capable of window shopping! xP


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes, the four new ones. Pink Lemonade, Wild Watermelon, Sorbet, and Juicy Papaya. they don't have official slots yet and are just randomly in other shades' places.


Have you found them yet? I forgot to look closely at Ulta when I was there the other day. I did look closely while I was at Target today and no dice. I at least need to see them in person and determine if I really need them or if I can live without them.

Today I received my Oz palettes and I got another color whisper, a maybelline vivid, a Loreal master drama duo eyeliner, and the hermosa rose illuminating face powder from Milani while I was in Target.

I also just got confirmation that my Nyx order shipped so hopefully that will be here by Saturday.

I am a total junkie when it comes to makeup. I buy in spurts and I have not had any serious hauls in a while and in the past week I think I spent almost 850 bucks on makeup and makeup tools. I am amazed my husband hasn't said anything about it xD


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 29, 2013)

I can do what? NOT buy anything? Why am I getting cheered on to not buy something?






"You can do it! You can window shop without buying something!"..... Sounds so funny. xD


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can do what? NOT buy anything? Why am I getting cheered on to not buy something?
> 
> ...


 haha it's so easy NOT To buy something so i'm cheering you on that you can do it &amp; not buy something and just window shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (tell me if you do get something though haha or not)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 29, 2013)

Will do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />..... Since I am not THAT experienced in makeup just yet, I think I can hold my ground until I get secure in my ability to handle products of that price range. Until I am THAT comfortable, I should be a-okay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />..... Since I am not THAT experienced in makeup just yet, I think I can hold my ground until I get secure in my ability to handle products of that price range. Until I am THAT comfortable, I should be a-okay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i just started last year... it'll come quick.. trust me hahah


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 30, 2013)

What's with the evil laughter? D:...

Any yeahhh, after tonight, I feel I am advancing a lot faster than I thought I would, so yeah, it probably will. D:


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 30, 2013)

My name is Michelle and I am a makeup-aholic. I went into JC Penney today and of course while I was there, I had to stop by the in store Sephora. I don't know why because I don't particularly like that location. Their customer service is terrible!! Anyway, they had the new formulation Urban Decay Ammo palette that I wanted so I picked that up. I also saw they had the newly released UD colors that Temptalia reviewed. I bought the 4 pan BYOP Moonflower palette which comes with the color moonflower. I also bought the new shades Heartless, Omen, Uncut, Deep End, and Snare. So I put Heartless, Omen, and Uncut in the palette which are pinks/purples. Deep end is a teal-ish shade and Snare is a smokey olive green shade so I have to think of another color to buy to build a green/blue palette for that one.


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you found them yet? I forgot to look closely at Ulta when I was there the other day. I did look closely while I was at Target today and no dice. I at least need to see them in person and determine if I really need them or if I can live without them.
> ...


 I plan on going today. I meant to go yesterday but I looked like crap and I'm NOT going into a makeup store not looking cute. those girls are b*tches. and apparently theyve only been spotted at Ulta. so I guess the other stores are waiting until they get new displays in or something.



> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i just started last year... it'll come quick.. trust me hahah


 I know the feeling. I started in August 2012, and if you look at my stash now....its sad. so sad. my younger self would hate me.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 30, 2013)

My Coastal Scents 88 Ultra Shimmer Palette arrived today! yay! Well...ok....now I just need all the CS Palettes O_O and can I just say how I adore that they send you a bumber sticker that says I &lt;3 Makeup and a cute makeup sample? Fabulous, just fabulous!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I plan on going today. I meant to go yesterday but I looked like crap and I'm NOT going into a makeup store not looking cute. those girls are b*tches. and apparently theyve only been spotted at Ulta. so I guess the other stores are waiting until they get new displays in or something.
> 
> I know the feeling. I started in August 2012, and if you look at my stash now....its sad. so sad. my younger self would hate me.


 hahaha ooooh those girls at Ulta always stare at me 'cause I don't go all out with my makeup.. my bf always tells me to grab what I want so we can just leave quickly haha i would love to see your stash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hahaha ooooh those girls at Ulta always stare at me 'cause I don't go all out with my makeup.. my bf always tells me to grab what I want so we can just leave quickly haha i would love to see your stash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hate those girls, I'm just like REALLY?? you WORK here, I'm SPENDING MONEY here. you should suck up to me so hard so your hours don't get cut for low sales. skank. ohhh it irks me sooo badly. and I'll show it to you...maybe...lolol.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate those girls, I'm just like REALLY?? you WORK here, I'm SPENDING MONEY here. you should suck up to me so hard so your hours don't get cut for low sales. skank. ohhh it irks me sooo badly. and I'll show it to you...maybe...lolol.


 there was a nice girl.. ONCE and I never ever saw her again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lols

i would love to see it! i'm planning to post mine soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate those girls, I'm just like REALLY?? you WORK here, I'm SPENDING MONEY here. you should suck up to me so hard so your hours don't get cut for low sales. skank. ohhh it irks me sooo badly. and I'll show it to you...maybe...lolol.


Last week there was a craaaaaazy girl working there...she frightened me lol...she had almost white hair (it was so blonde) that was short and spiky, bright sky blue eyeshadow with white eyeliner, super duper barbie pink lipstick and bright red blush that looked like a 5 year old put it on (wasn't blended in at all). She came running over to me when I just walked in a said "HEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeey there! Can I put you down for our super awesome makeup meeting we're having next week featuring the fabulous Urban Decay Oz Palettes!!!"......O_O....lol...I'm kinda scared about how many facial expressions I must have gone through in just a few seconds then just pointed to the Stila products and said "Um...maybe...I'm going to go look around...I'll have to check my schedule...thanks...um" XD


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

Ahhhhhhaha I'm dying over here in my English class. The mua at my sephora looked like that. But with long brassy blonde hair....these girls smh



> Last week there was a craaaaaazy girl working there...she frightened me lol...she had almost white hair (it was so blonde) that was short and spiky, bright sky blue eyeshadow with white eyeliner, super duper barbie pink lipstick and bright red blush that looked like a 5 year old put it on (wasn't blended in at all). She came running over to me when I just walked in a said "HEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeey there! Can I put you down for our super awesome makeup meeting we're having next week featuring the fabulous Urban Decay Oz Palettes!!!"......O_O....lol...I'm kinda scared about how many facial expressions I must have gone through in just a few seconds then just pointed to the Stila products and said "Um...maybe...I'm going to go look around...I'll have to check my schedule...thanks...um" XD


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

ooh, so yay. I bought more things, so now I bought:

Urban Decay Glinda palette

Urban Decay Theodora palette

Revlon Lip Butters in the new shades: Pink Lemonade, Fresh Papaya, and Wild Watermelon

(the other new shade is Sorbet, but my Ulta didn't have any  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(((()

Maybelline Color Whisper in: Petal Rebel, and Lust for Blush

Maybelline The Rocket mascara: washable in Blackest Black

I think thats it?

oh, and two boxes of sweethearts conversation hearts. but thats just cuz theyre yummy


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 30, 2013)

And those two palettes alone are another 100 dollars on your 1700 tag. Where in God's name do you get that money?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 30, 2013)

On a quick off-topic Ulta rant: I went there once for a color match on foundation &amp; you know how they normally will do like a quick full face foundation? well the chick did however she washed the brush in front of me and then tried to apply the foundation (with this dripping wet non synthestic freaking CONCEALER brush) and it sucked and came out streaky and yeah I didn't like that very much lol. FYI, I was first starting makeup so didn't know any of that stuff was bad I just knew it looked bad.

On topic, haha my most recent purchases would be 'the delivery man' by joe mcginniss (a book), my graze box, and revlon's bare bones nudey nail polish lol.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And those two palettes alone are another 100 dollars on your 1700 tag. Where in God's name do you get that money?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 right? buy me a car while you're at it, lol!


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And those two palettes alone are another 100 dollars on your 1700 tag. Where in God's name do you get that money?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> right? buy me a car while you're at it, lol!


 well, I'm a college freshman going to a very cheap school, and commuting from my parent's house, and I had a pretty much full-time job(32-36 hours/week) while I was still in high school. I saved up. that, and I got a very cheap car that is still running impeccably thanks to the fact that my father is a mechanic with his own shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so no car costs other than gas...


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 30, 2013)

So car may look bad, as long as you look rad?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So car may look bad, as long as you look rad?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 my car doesn't look THAT bad. its all one color, if thats what youre asking. the paint is faded in some spots though. but yes, as long as I look like the hot sh*t I am, I don't care. cuz only a few people see my car. everyone forms their opinion on me first.


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 30, 2013)

Lmao, that's one way of thinking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lmao, that's one way of thinking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lol. basically.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I enjoy my way of thinking, its fun and irrational. but I'm kind of actually really brilliant. and SOOOOO modest, can't you tell? ;D

I enjoy buying things, its how I cope instead of eating my feelings...spend money or be 300 lbs? ohh its sooooo hard to decide.

like seriously, even grocery shopping makes me happy, I don't care what I'm buying as long as I'm buying something. even window shopping. I LOVE to look at things I want. I would buy an Ulta store if I could. ooh. can I have both a Sephora AND an Ulta?? and a Walgreen's also, please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 31, 2013)

Saving up was smart. That's what I did and how i bought my car and I still work full time (also a college freshie). My boyfriends a mechanic so he fixes what needs to be done too. Tell ya what, knowing a mechanic like that saves you A LOT of labor costs! Lol.


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol. basically.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I enjoy my way of thinking, its fun and irrational. but I'm kind of actually really brilliant. and SOOOOO modest, can't you tell? ;D
> 
> ...


 Hey now, nothing bad about that? ;P...

Yeah, actually, I do too. Buying new things = new things to enjoy for some time rather than wallowing in despair and eating yourself to happiness. s:.... Personally, I am rarely upset or what not. I usually get a rise out of making other people happy, but in the end, I DO tend to get gloomy and dark upon myself and get into huge "meh" states out of nowhere. :/...

Really? Grocery shopping too? Lol. Well, that's interesting. Window shopping though, I totally 100% understand. I can buy with my eyes far too easily, ESPECIALLY in the cities. From places in New York, to places in Boston, I tell you, my eyes are all over store windows when I walk by...... perhaps longer than they should be. s:....

Lol, the way you are spending, you probably can! xD... If you do, invite me over to the house....err.... store warming party please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Saving up was smart. That's what I did and how i bought my car and I still work full time (also a college freshie). My boyfriends a mechanic so he fixes what needs to be done too. Tell ya what, knowing a* mechanic like that saves you A LOT of labor costs*! Lol.


 oh girl, don't I know it. something goes wrong with my car pretty much every month. lol, luckily, I don't pay for it. yeahhh, I ended up leaving my job cuz my grades were slipping and the super awesome managers were leaving and so were the cashiers that actually did their jobs, I was NOT about to be the only one keeping up that store. no mam..and I haven't been able to find another job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I'm probably gonna go back. one of the shift leaders told me that if I couldn't find another job, I was free to come back.



> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey now, nothing bad about that? ;P...
> ...


 yes. I think I have a shopping obsession more than a makeup one, my obsession just manifests with makeup. cuz most of the time, its cheaper than clothes!!!


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 31, 2013)

These awesome shoes (which are super comfortable too)

Wet'nWild Become an Eye-con kit

A black and white dress, some leopard print shapewear




 These earrings


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh girl, don't I know it. something goes wrong with my car pretty much every month. lol, luckily, I don't pay for it. yeahhh, I ended up leaving my job cuz my grades were slipping and the super awesome managers were leaving and so were the cashiers that actually did their jobs, I was NOT about to be the only one keeping up that store. no mam..and I haven't been able to find another job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I'm probably gonna go back. one of the shift leaders told me that if I couldn't find another job, I was free to come back.
> 
> yes. I think I have a shopping obsession more than a makeup one, my obsession just manifests with makeup. cuz most of the time, its cheaper than clothes!!!


 Says the one who paid 50 dollars each a palette.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Suppooooooooooooose it all depends where you shop though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just went to an H&amp;M and window shopped. Cheaper place than I thought.ALMOST bought....ALMOST.... but if I wasn't so crammed on time, I honestly would have. D:


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So cute!!


----------



## katlyne (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Says the one who paid 50 dollars each a palette.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 well I started out buying drugstore makeup, so at that point, it was cheaper.


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well I started out buying drugstore makeup, so at that point, it was cheaper.


 Okay, fair enough. s:


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

these are Betsey Johnson's though, right?


----------



## katlyne (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> these are Betsey Johnson's though, right?


 I have a betsey johnson necklace with that same black bow on it. so it looks like it,


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 31, 2013)

Yep


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

See I like BJ stuff(haha BJ!), but most of it if not everything is in this golden-ish shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I'm more of a silver tone girl 



 Which is why I've never gotten anything from her. Also I'm allergic to everything, but gold and palladium D:


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 31, 2013)

I finally got my Pixi Magic Tink Tint in the mail yesterday.  Of course, I made the mistake of putting it on after putting on lip stain this morning (it was 6am and I wasn't thinking - just kinda reaching for the closest lip balm-like thing) and I ended up with almost hot pink lips for the majority of the day.  I tried it on bare lips last night and liked it.  I've been eyeing the Dior Addict Lip Glow for a while, but I wasn't quite ready to pay $30+ for it.


----------



## katlyne (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See I like BJ stuff(haha BJ!), but most of it if not everything is in this golden-ish shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I'm more of a silver tone girl
> 
> ...


 hmm, I have a necklace from her thats the eiffel tower and its silver toned. and oh my gosh, really? everything? I thought my ears were abnormal(I can't wear any earrings that aren't made from a precious metal :/ which sucks, cuz I REALLY like fashion earrings)


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 31, 2013)

To kill some time before my class tonight, I stopped by TJ Maxx and they had a ton of Sephora by OPI stuff. I bought a white and a blue nail pen thing since I don't have any, and then some Body Shop Passion Fruit facial cleanser.. and some more underthings.. bringing my January total to $275, which is way more than I had anticipated.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 31, 2013)

Ikea Alex 9 Drawer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> happy girl over here.. thanks to my wonderful Adam &lt;3


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmm, I have a necklace from her thats the eiffel tower and its silver toned. and oh my gosh, really? everything? I thought my ears were abnormal(I can't wear any earrings that aren't made from a precious metal :/ which sucks, cuz I REALLY like fashion earrings)


 Never been lucky enough to see something silver toned XD but now that I know it's out there I'll keep an eye open. And yup everything well I guess not surgical steel cuz my lip and ear cartilage are fine, if I wear for just one day it might itch and then hurt...if I keep doing it the skin will get super irritated and break literally. My bf's mom gave me my only earrings that never bother me and that I wear every day and they are palladium(which is silver toned), they're two decently sized balls and I love ball earrings, I think they look super elegant and work w anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can sleep with them, shower w them, wear them weeks straight and nothing happens to my ears, I love em  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ikea Alex 9 Drawer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> happy girl over here.. thanks to my wonderful Adam &lt;3


Yay! You will love it. I am still trying to organize mine the way that I want it to be. It also doesn't help that I keep buying more things but I'm sure that in the next two weeks or so I will be all kinds of organized. Sadly, I think I need another one already but I don't really have a place for it in my bathroom so I may need to go with the shorter Alex (4 drawer I think) for expansion.


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 31, 2013)

The 5 one is the same but just smaller.. If you're gonna get another one might as well get the 9 again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Yay! You will love it. I am still trying to organize mine the way that I want it to be. It also doesn't help that I keep buying more things but I'm sure that in the next two weeks or so I will be all kinds of organized. Sadly, I think I need another one already but I don't really have a place for it in my bathroom so I may need to go with the shorter Alex (4 drawer I think) for expansion.


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The 5 one is the same but just smaller.. If you're gonna get another one might as well get the 9 again


Well the issue is that one of the walls in my bathroom is slanted and I just don't have the ceiling clearance for where I would sit it for another 9 drawer to fit. I wish they made it in black. If they did I would get it and just store it in my bedroom and have it blend in with my bedroom furniture and store my less used items in it. Ah well...the dilemmas of a makeup junkie


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 1, 2013)

Spray paint that baby down with a black shiny finish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehe im still figuring out how to organize mine also!



> Well the issue is that one of the walls in my bathroom is slanted and I just don't have the ceiling clearance for where I would sit it for another 9 drawer to fit. I wish they made it in black. If they did I would get it and just store it in my bedroom and have it blend in with my bedroom furniture and store my less used items in it. Ah well...the dilemmas of a makeup junkie :laughno:


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 1, 2013)

I did it! I bought the Coastal Scents 252 palette today! Oh my goodness, I'm going to have so much color to play with &lt;3

&lt;-----this girl loves color XD


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 1, 2013)

Just bought the UD Glinda palette, the Jack Black beard lube and lip balm duo and some samples from Sephora!


----------



## Dots (Feb 1, 2013)

> hmm, I have a necklace from her thats the eiffel tower and its silver toned.Â and oh my gosh, really? everything? I thought my ears were abnormal(I can't wear any earrings that aren't made from a precious metal :/ which sucks, cuz I REALLY like fashion earrings)


 Okay, here is a trick...it may or may not work for you. I used to only be able to wear gold earrings but here is what I did. Every time I was putting on my earrings (the gold ones to begin with), I put Neosporin on the wire and backers, as well as the front and back of my ear on the piercing...you just need to put a little. Then, overtime, I started doing this with fashion earrings and I was able to wear them. Now, so many years later, I can wear any earrings I want and I no longer use the Neosporin. Don't know if this will help anyone else, but thought to share. I loved fashion earrings way too much to not wear them so figured this out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, here is a trick...it may or may not work for you. I used to only be able to wear gold earrings but here is what I did. Every time I was putting on my earrings (the gold ones to begin with), I put Neosporin on the wire and backers, as well as the front and back of my ear on the piercing...you just need to put a little. Then, overtime, I started doing this with fashion earrings and I was able to wear them. Now, so many years later, I can wear any earrings I want and I no longer use the Neosporin.
> 
> Don't know if this will help anyone else, but thought to share. I loved fashion earrings way too much to not wear them so figured this out.


 Oh my goodness.  You might just be super amazing.  I need to try this on my silver earrings.  I can't wear anything but gold earrings for more than an hour or two.  I really hope this works.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, here is a trick...it may or may not work for you. I used to only be able to wear gold earrings but here is what I did. Every time I was putting on my earrings (the gold ones to begin with), I put Neosporin on the wire and backers, as well as the front and back of my ear on the piercing...you just need to put a little. Then, overtime, I started doing this with fashion earrings and I was able to wear them. Now, so many years later, I can wear any earrings I want and I no longer use the Neosporin.
> 
> Don't know if this will help anyone else, but thought to share. I loved fashion earrings way too much to not wear them so figured this out.


 Thank you, that's a great idea I might test it out today and not wear my palladium ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ultajunkie (Feb 1, 2013)

Just got 6 products from theBalm on Hautelook this morning. I got blush in Down boy, Frat Boy, and Hot Mama. I also got three e/s palettes in Meet Matte Nude, Nude 'Tude, and Shady Lady vol I. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Dots (Feb 1, 2013)

> Oh my goodness. Â You might just be super amazing. Â I need to try this on my silver earrings. Â I can't wear anything but gold earrings for more than an hour or two. Â I really hope this works.





> Thank you, that's a great idea I might test it out today and not wear my palladium ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 It might take some time to build the resistance on your ears, like a few weeks or months as you transition to fashion earrings so don't give up if it doesn't work right away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It might take some time to build the resistance on your ears, like a few weeks or months as you transition to fashion earrings so don't give up if it doesn't work right away.


 Oh, I just want to be able to wear my silver earrings for a full day without my ears swelling up and turning red.


----------



## Dots (Feb 1, 2013)

> Oh, I just want to be able to wear my silver earrings for a full day without my ears swelling up and turning red.


 Try it! Hope it works for you!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got 6 products from theBalm on Hautelook this morning. I got blush in Down boy, Frat Boy, and Hot Mama. I also got three e/s palettes in Meet Matte Nude, Nude 'Tude, and Shady Lady vol I. Can't wait to get them.


 I had to take advantage of theBalm event on Hautelook too.  I got Sexy Mama, Liquid timeBalm in fair (it seems a little darker and yellower than my skin tone, but it was half price), Hot Ticket Nail Polish in Call Me Iridescent, and the Crease, Love, &amp; Happiness smudger/tapered crease brush.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It might take some time to build the resistance on your ears, like a few weeks or months as you transition to fashion earrings so don't give up if it doesn't work right away.


 Will do XD Thanks for the tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dots (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm starting to get more into the drugstore makeup lately, so I kept it under control and got 4 of those little face masque packets, a Jordana liquid liner, and 4 New Wet N' Wild liquid lipsticks, pretty colors.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm starting to get more into the drugstore makeup lately, so I kept it under control and got 4 of those little face masque packets, a Jordana liquid liner, and 4 New Wet N' Wild liquid lipsticks, pretty colors.


 :OOOO which ones did you get?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dots (Feb 1, 2013)

Masques: Mud Pac, Passion Peel Off, Cucumber Anti Stress, and the Chocolate Masque. Megalast Liquid Lip Color: Pocketful of Roses, Rose to the Occasion, Iris I Was Rich, and High Pitched Wine.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

took me a while to find swatches, but omg they are so pretty! especially Pocketful of Roses!


----------



## Dots (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah, they were a nice surprise to find! Looking forward to trying them tomorrow! The High Pitched Wine is beautiful in person.


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 1, 2013)

So I guess this isn't a 'purchase' per say, but with how much $$ it'll be draining of I can't think of it as anything less....so drum roll please.....

MY FIRST APARTMENT. GUYS I SIGN THE LEASE ON SUNDAY. and chips I bought some chips YUM!


----------



## Dots (Feb 1, 2013)

> So I guess this isn't a 'purchase' per say, but with how much $$ it'll be draining of I can't think of it as anything less....so drum roll please..... MY FIRST APARTMENT. GUYS I SIGN THE LEASE ON SUNDAY. and chips I bought some chips YUM!


 CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I also love the chips at the end...yay!!!


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 2, 2013)

Meep thank you!! =)



> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I also love the chips at the end...yay!!!


----------



## Dots (Feb 2, 2013)

I tried the liquid lip color and all I can say is NO. The formula is really odd and doesn't work which is too bad because the shades are great.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

> I tried the liquid lip color and all I can say is NO. The formula is really odd and doesn't work which is too bad because the shades are great.


 On the WNW? What's wrong exactly..does it apply weird?


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 2, 2013)

Just picked up a nice orange dress over at H&amp;M. Can't wait to try it on. &gt;_&lt;..... *At work*


----------



## Dots (Feb 2, 2013)

> On the WNW? What's wrong exactly..does it apply weird?


 Yeah, it gets all cracked and cakey and seperates. I saw some people show on YouTube that it does this but this was after I had already purchased this. So, I tried it hoping it would work and nope.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

> Yeah, it gets all cracked and cakey and seperates. I saw some people show on YouTube that it does this but this was after I had already purchased this. So, I tried it hoping it would work and nope.


 Ewww.. well, thanks for sharing. I'll be passing on this product.


----------



## Dots (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## ultajunkie (Feb 2, 2013)

My January spree ended today. I went to Ulta and got Neutrogena hydrating makeup remover wipes, Neutrogena light night cream, a clairsonic brush head, and the Too Faced boudoir eyes palette. I also got a collection of 27 Nyx jumbo eyeshadow pencils on Amazon. No buy til March now


----------



## katlyne (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Never been lucky enough to see something silver toned XD but now that I know it's out there I'll keep an eye open. And yup everything well I guess not surgical steel cuz my lip and ear cartilage are fine, if I wear for just one day it might itch and then hurt...if I keep doing it the skin will get super irritated and break literally. My bf's mom gave me my only earrings that never bother me and that I wear every day and they are palladium(which is silver toned), they're two decently sized balls and I love ball earrings, I think they look super elegant and work w anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can sleep with them, shower w them, wear them weeks straight and nothing happens to my ears, I love em  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 when I wear the "cute fashionable" earrings, in a few hours, my ear holes are bleeding and have pus coming out. its DISGUSTING.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> like even to this day, I don't wear earrings and my left ear still has pus in it, when I get ready for bed I have to use a kleenex and squeeze the stuff out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, here is a trick...it may or may not work for you. I used to only be able to wear gold earrings but here is what I did. Every time I was putting on my earrings (the gold ones to begin with), I put Neosporin on the wire and backers, as well as the front and back of my ear on the piercing...you just need to put a little. Then, overtime, I started doing this with fashion earrings and I was able to wear them. Now, so many years later, I can wear any earrings I want and I no longer use the Neosporin.
> 
> Don't know if this will help anyone else, but thought to share. I loved fashion earrings way too much to not wear them so figured this out.


 ...I think I love you. guess whose going to either force some earrings back in or get the repierced??? oh, me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got 6 products from theBalm on Hautelook this morning. I got blush in Down boy, Frat Boy, and Hot Mama. I also got three e/s palettes in Meet Matte Nude, Nude 'Tude, and Shady Lady vol I. Can't wait to get them.


 I got Nude 'Tude only cuz I regretting not getting it last time they were on hautelook and because I had just bought both Urban Decay palettes and also the sustainable palette that ulta had on sale...help.me.... D:


----------



## Dots (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh...yay. did it help?


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Feb 2, 2013)

the balm Nude(tude), Meet Matt(nude) and Timebalm concealer. Sephora- Hello Kitty


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 3, 2013)

WHY DID I WALK INTO SEPHORA. GOODBYE 80 DOLLARS. D:


----------



## katlyne (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHY DID I WALK INTO SEPHORA. GOODBYE 80 DOLLARS. D:


 WHAT DID YOU GET????????????????????????

other news: I went to Ulta on Friday, got the Urban Decay Sustainable Palette, Revlon Lip Butter in Sorbet(the one I couldn't find at the other Ulta) and, I was with my boyfriend and as we were waiting to checkout they had EOS lip balms 2 for 5 and they has 2 left 1 sweetmint(my FAVORITE) and 1 Lemon drop. and he asked for one. so I got them. I'm such a good girlfriend. lol


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 3, 2013)

What flavor did he want? s:.... I kind of like the flavored stuff. I need more of it. I have just that Maybelline baby lips in Pink Punch, and as for what I blew more on than I walked in expecting to?

I went in exclusively for the Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner. I came out with:

Eyeko Skinny Liner/Mascara travel duo (Was a dollar more, but you get mascara to try with it, and it wasn't that big of a difference in size from the 15 dollar one and the travel one.)

Smashbox Be Legendary Pink Petal lipstick

Lancome Buff 4C liquid foundation

*Sigh* and I was thinking of checking out MAC next work day. I'm scared. I don't think I am going to go after all, lol. It's funny, all through the Sephora, I was looking and looking at things, almost grabbing things, almost got a Smashbox trial kit as well, but I had stood my ground on that.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What flavor did he want? s:.... I kind of like the flavored stuff. I need more of it. I have just that Maybelline baby lips in Pink Punch, and as for what I blew more on than I walked in expecting to?
> 
> ...


 That happened to me yesterday - I went in to get the Urban Decay BB cream and came out with the BB cream and the Peter Thomas Roth Blemish Buster kit.  How do you like the Eyeko mascara?  I was thinking of trying it.


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 3, 2013)

Dunno yet, at work. Not applying it right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />....

My only chance to get to these stores is at work. We get to New York, drop people off on 6th ave, and if I have time, I can walk wherever and buy whatever. I juuuuuuuuuuust got those on that break, so I won't be able to see until I get home in..... say.... 4-5 more hours. :/

Anxious as heck myself. I figured if it comes with it for a dollar more, test time.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What flavor did he want? s:.... I kind of like the flavored stuff. I need more of it. I have just that Maybelline baby lips in Pink Punch, and as for what I blew more on than I walked in expecting to?
> 
> ...


 he didn't really care. I had originally claimed the sweet mint and he got the lemon drop, but he opened his and I stole some, it smelled soooooooo good. and I alreay had a sweetmint backup at home. so I stole his lemondrop and he got a sweet mint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh, nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What is the sweet mint like? A wintergreen? Peppermint? Spearmint?..... Some new kind of mint? 

Also, Lemon is pretty great, especially if it is a soury lemon.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 3, 2013)

Missha BB Cream, The Balm Meet Matte Nude, The Balm Jovi, Stila In The Light, Paula's Choice All bases Covered, Blinc Amplified mascara, Blinc eyeliner, and a ton of colors of sensationail.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 mmmm. a sweet mint? you know those wedding mints? the ones that are kinda sweet and start to disentigrate in your mouth? those. and the lemon smells like a lemon drop cookie


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh..... those things. A local family restaurant used to have a full jar of them near me. I remember as a child, I would stop there just to get some. Not much for flavor in those IIRC. Been too long.

Never actually had a lemon drop cookie either.

Well, that leaves me no where, haha. *Shrug*


----------



## katlyne (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh..... those things. A local family restaurant used to have a full jar of them near me. I remember as a child, I would stop there just to get some. Not much for flavor in those IIRC. Been too long.
> 
> ...


 its a sugary lemon smell.


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, still kind of hard to pretend I know exactly what it smells like, but I suppose for now, I will just take your word until I get to try a lemon drop cookie then. As for this, I think we are rolling off topic, so I am going to kinda skiddadle until my next coming of merchandise. s:


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Missha BB Cream, The Balm Meet Matte Nude, The Balm Jovi, Stila In The Light, Paula's Choice All bases Covered, Blinc Amplified mascara, Blinc eyeliner, and a ton of colors of sensationail.


 How do you like the Blinc mascara?  I have a sample that I think I got from Sephora, but I already have like 7 mascaras open right now...


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 3, 2013)

> How do you like the Blinc mascara? Â I have a sample that I think I got from Sephora, but I already have like 7 mascaras open right now...


 Still waiting on this one. It's on the way. The original I love, however I have issues with smearing mascara. No matter the brand, they all smear at least a little, except blinc. Same with the eyeliner. Hoping for a bit of volume as well as darkening with the new Amplified mascara.


----------



## Beautylicious4u (Feb 4, 2013)

I recently bought Mac primer the black container. it's brilliant when u apply b4 your foundation, gives u a flawless finish.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting on this one. It's on the way. The original I love, however I have issues with smearing mascara. No matter the brand, they all smear at least a little, except blinc. Same with the eyeliner. Hoping for a bit of volume as well as darkening with the new Amplified mascara.


 Have you tried the Anastasia waterproof mascara top coat (sorry, I don't remember what it's actually called)?  I love Clinique mascara, but they only JUST came out with waterproof mascara.  Their curling mascara is my absolute favorite and I love Clinique products because they're so gentle and great for sensitive skin.  I can't wear any mascara without the Anastasia waterproof top coat.  I even put it over "waterproof" mascara to make sure it doesn't smudge.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 4, 2013)

The problem is just because it is waterproof doesn't mean it is smudge proof. I have very oily eyelids and oil causes smudging. I have tried almost everything hahaha


----------



## nishino (Feb 4, 2013)

Jamie, I have the same problem as you and really want to try the Blinc mascara because of the "tubes" technology.  Have you ever tried L'Oreal Double Extend Beauty Tubes mascara?  Just curious if you have and whether it worked for you.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 4, 2013)

I have and it's not bad. Let me do a run down... Blinc pros... Doesn't flake or smudge. Very water resistant (I'm a dog groomer and splashed in the face at least 5 times a day). Easy to remove with just water. Good for sensitive eyes. Blinc cons... Very wet so it doesn't give much volume, just darkens and lengthens. Takes awhile to dry. Either use a blow dryer on low for a few seconds or wait... But don't blink or it will get on your eyelids easy!!!! Expensive at $26. Loreal pros... Cheaper at $13. Has a primer that seems to add volume before you use the mascara. Doesn't smudge. Easy to remove. Dries faster than blinc so no issues there. Loreal cons... Flakes a little for me. Not as water resistant as blinc.


----------



## nishino (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for that breakdown.  The Blinc sounds impressive, especially if it's still good after getting splashed in the face!  I'm on a low-buy though so glad to know the L'Oreal is a good option too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Feb 4, 2013)

today I went to walgreens and got:

Soho crease brush for $4!!! (I didn't get it in my ipsy bag,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I really wanted it)

2 packages of the crest wisp thingies

2 packs of my favorite brand of socks for $1.39 for THREE pairs per pack!!!

L'oreal nail polish in a bright yellow color for $2.50

yep. I think thats it. oh, and the Julep Valentine's mystery box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't wait for that baby.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

Gahhhhhh why won't UPS show up?!  I want my Glinda palette!!!  And I refuse to leave the house until it comes!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh, my poor UPS man.  I squealed and hugged him when he showed up.  Awful day officially turned around.


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gahhhhhh why won't UPS show up?!  I want my Glinda palette!!!  And I refuse to leave the house until it comes!


 
I was eyeballing that at Sephora the other day. Price won thankfully. Just the look of it alone almost made me get it. So pretty.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I was eyeballing that at Sephora the other day. Price won thankfully. Just the look of it alone almost made me get it. So pretty.


 I knoooooow!  The Theodora one is gorgeous too.  The price tag got me to postpone purchasing it until I tried the Urban Decay BB cream and fell in love with it.  I bought the Glinda palette from Sephora with the 10% off VIB code.  It was still expensive, but it saved me almost $5...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 4, 2013)

Got Revlon Heavenly and Girly. SO CUTE!


----------



## nishino (Feb 4, 2013)

Yay, I got me one of the new Maybelline Color Whisper lippies today!  Been dying to try these.  Goes on like a lip balm with medium translucent color.


----------



## Jennasaurus (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Made my almost weekly trip to Ulta and blogged it! Also went to the salon inside of walmart and they had a buy 1 get 2 free sale on clearance opi, blogged this too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nice!  I just ordered some random perfumes on Ulta since it was free shipping for $25, plus free gift with $35.  I guess it might have been a better idea to go in store to smell them first!  Oh well - I like a little mystery.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just ordered a petrol blue Veronica liner and a plum colored lip glass from the new Archie Mac collection.  As If I need more lipgloss-oh well. I have a weakness for those purple colors that were popular when I was a teen.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

I ordered the Original/Sin Eyeshadow Primer Potion Duo from Urban Decay. I've been meaning to try the UD eyeshadow primers for a while. (Anyone else feel like they're in an AA meeting? - "Hi, I'm Kate &amp; I placed another online order.")


----------



## Wida (Feb 5, 2013)

I just placed an order with Ulta.  I am still on the search for a good eyelash curler and I think I've tried every single cheap one there is so I finally bought a Japonesque one.  I hope it works.  I wanted their giftbag that they're doing today, so I bought an NYX eye primer and concealer and Rimmel's Stay Matte powder just to make my order $35, lol.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just placed an order with Ulta.  I am still on the search for a good eyelash curler and I think I've tried every single cheap one there is so I finally bought a Japonesque one.  I hope it works.  I wanted their giftbag that they're doing today, so I bought an NYX eye primer and concealer and Rimmel's Stay Matte powder just to make my order $35, lol.


 I think I know the eyelash curler you're talking about.  I have a similar ones from Sephora and Julep.  I've only used the Sephora one, but I like it.  I recently ordered the Chella eyelash curler (which actually JUST arrived) and will be replacing my cheap one with that, hopefully. I liked the cheap Sephora one more than any other eyelash curler I had purchased - it's small and easy to use.  I hope you like yours!


----------



## Wida (Feb 5, 2013)

I hope I do too...I'm tired of being disgusted with eyelash curlers that don't curl.  I will send this one back if it doesn't work.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I do too...I'm tired of being disgusted with eyelash curlers that don't curl.  I will send this one back if it doesn't work.


 What I do is do like 5-10 pulses (squeeze for a second or two and release) per eye.  It seems to work quite nicely (and better than the more expensive eyelash curlers I had purchased before it).

Meh.  The Chella one doesn't seem to work very well for me.  It's a little disappointing.


----------



## Wida (Feb 6, 2013)

Is the Chella one the heated one that you just comb through your lashes?  I've tried 2 different brands of those and haven't been impressed.  My lashes grow straight down and it doesn't even look like I have lashes unless they're curled - even with endless amounts of mascara on.  The best curler I've found so far was a cheap one that I found at Kmart - I don't even know the brand name of it.  It's black with green on the inside of the handles.  It gives me a great curl, but it pinches and I've notice that it yanks out a few precious lashes on occasion.  I have found that even the worst ones work better when I heat them with a blow dryer though.  I may just want too much from a curler, lol.



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I do is do like 5-10 pulses (squeeze for a second or two and release) per eye.  It seems to work quite nicely (and better than the more expensive eyelash curlers I had purchased before it).
> 
> Meh.  The Chella one doesn't seem to work very well for me.  It's a little disappointing.


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 6, 2013)

My mom gave me some things from her Eco Emi this month, and I bought the Coty Airspun Loose Powder in Translucent from Walgreens (marked down on clearance to $1.99).

I purchased A TON from blog sales a couple weeks ago + I get paid on Friday, so I plan to do a bit more blog sale shopping, and then my grocery and Target shopping on Saturday

And then all of my sub services . . . . :/

It's probably a good thing that I don't ever try no-buys


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the Chella one the heated one that you just comb through your lashes?  I've tried 2 different brands of those and haven't been impressed.  My lashes grow straight down and it doesn't even look like I have lashes unless they're curled - even with endless amounts of mascara on.  The best curler I've found so far was a cheap one that I found at Kmart - I don't even know the brand name of it.  It's black with green on the inside of the handles.  It gives me a great curl, but it pinches and I've notice that it yanks out a few precious lashes on occasion.  I have found that even the worst ones work better when I heat them with a blow dryer though.  I may just want too much from a curler, lol.


 I bought a Kevyn Aucoin curler and it took a bit to master - but I like it a LOT now.  I used one of those $25 off $50 BeautyFix/DermStore coupons so felt like I got it for free.

I tried Tarte's curler which gets rave reviews, but it didn't fit my eyeball shape.  If I recall, it works best on smaller and/or asian eyes.  I have big eyeballs with tons of lid space.  I will say, what I could fit into the Tarte curler got curler really well though.

-L


----------



## jaydhagberg (Feb 6, 2013)

The ENTIRETY of the new MAC Archie's Girls collection, as well as the new Viva Glam Nicki 2 lipstick and lipgloss... I'm a bit of a glutton for all things new and MAC.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the Chella one the heated one that you just comb through your lashes?  I've tried 2 different brands of those and haven't been impressed.  My lashes grow straight down and it doesn't even look like I have lashes unless they're curled - even with endless amounts of mascara on.  The best curler I've found so far was a cheap one that I found at Kmart - I don't even know the brand name of it.  It's black with green on the inside of the handles.  It gives me a great curl, but it pinches and I've notice that it yanks out a few precious lashes on occasion.  I have found that even the worst ones work better when I heat them with a blow dryer though.  I may just want too much from a curler, lol.


 Yes.  I might have had too much mascara on when I used it and that weighed my lashes down.  I'm going to try it today with less mascara.  I have 2 or 3 lashes in the middle of my left eye that just won't freaking curl - they just go straight out, even after trying to curl them.  The reason I liked my Sephora eyelash curler so much is because it never pulled out any lashes.  Does your Japonesque eyelash curler look like those travel ones (all sort of one piece of plastic, not the metal kind with handles)?  The only thing about my Sephora eyelash curler I didn't like was that the curl didn't last long unless I put mascara on IMMEDIATELY after and, if I put eyeliner on before curling my lashes, the eyeliner would smudge.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 6, 2013)

I heard abt the ulta gift, so of course I had to order.  I got some hair products for my kids and a ft crem for myself.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 6, 2013)

I went to walgreens and got sale stuff. I've never used false eyelashes so I bout a trio kit and a set of eyelashes from ardell, and since summer/spring is coming quickly and my boyfriend keeps telling me that were going to be spending alot of time at the lakehouse, I bought some Jergen's tan jumpstart stuff, it works quickly, and then you can just use the tanning moisurizer afterwards to keep it up. and also some l'oreal sunscreen(after sale and coupon that my lovely beauty counter cashier had it was $1.99 woot!) and a pack of gum for $.69 and some more stuff I don't remember.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh, I love my UPS man.  He usually doesn't get to my house till about 4.30, but he arrived a little over an hour early today because he tries to get to me as soon as possible.  I can't wait to try the Too Faced lip primer!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 6, 2013)

My Sephora package came! I can't wait for tomorrow so I can try out the new Blinc mascara. The wand is much nicer on this one. Also my new liner and Stila In The Light palette! Yay! Also got a mini Tarte BB Primer cream... will try that under my foundation tomorrow and see if it lasts longer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the Chella one the heated one that you just comb through your lashes?  I've tried 2 different brands of those and haven't been impressed.  My lashes grow straight down and it doesn't even look like I have lashes unless they're curled - even with endless amounts of mascara on.  The best curler I've found so far was a cheap one that I found at Kmart - I don't even know the brand name of it.  It's black with green on the inside of the handles.  It gives me a great curl, but it pinches and I've notice that it yanks out a few precious lashes on occasion.  I have found that even the worst ones work better when I heat them with a blow dryer though.  I may just want too much from a curler, lol.


 I bought a heated ardell one because strawberryelectric on youtube had it and her recommendations usually are on point for me, but it was the worst lash curler i've ever used. my elf one (was like $1 or something) was amazing but also pinched so i quit using it. i have a tarte one now but the method mentioned above (pulsing the curler) is what I do and it works wonderfully!


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom gave me some things from her Eco Emi this month, and I bought the Coty Airspun Loose Powder in Translucent from Walgreens (marked down on clearance to $1.99).
> 
> ...


 I LOVE shopping blog sales. ESPECIALLY for nail polish!!!! =)


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

Forget what I said earlier about the Chella heated eyelash curler.  I tried it this morning RIGHT after applying my mascara.  I held it to my eyelashes for 13 seconds (in 3 sections per eye - outer, middle, inner) once per eye and it actually stayed curled all day.  It even curled those stubborn eyelashes on my left eye.  I don't know if it was worth $20, but I like it.


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That happened to me yesterday - I went in to get the Urban Decay BB cream and came out with the BB cream and the Peter Thomas Roth Blemish Buster kit.  How do you like the Eyeko mascara?  I was thinking of trying it.


 
So late on the reply here, but up until the Eyeko Mascara, I have only used drugstore brands. I just tried it out right now, and I actually like it. Can't say if it is good in comparison to like....MAC or MUFE and such, but for my first higher end mascara, I love it. I might have to buy a full sized wand in the future of it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 6, 2013)

I actually NEED a smaller sized eyelash curler...my eyes are pretty small and my eyelashes slant down so it's a PAIN to curl them. Anyone know a good quality curler that's great for smaller eyes?


----------



## Starrysky (Feb 6, 2013)

I also have small eyes and have given up on eyelash curlers. Seriously. It's pretty sad. do curlers make that much of a difference? On me they have not but I have dismal lashes.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Starrysky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also have small eyes and have given up on eyelash curlers. Seriously. It's pretty sad. do curlers make that much of a difference? On me they have not but I have dismal lashes.


I have noticed a difference after using Argan Oil on my lashes every night and also holding my eyelash curler for 25 seconds every time I use it...but still my eyelashes just LOOOOVE being difficult lol


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 7, 2013)

> I actually NEED a smaller sized eyelash curler...my eyes are pretty small and my eyelashes slant down so it's a PAIN to curl them. Anyone know a good quality curler that's great for smaller eyes?


 I like the Shu Uemura and Shishedo eyelash curlers. I have small eyes with short lashes and those work the best for me.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> So late on the reply here, but up until the Eyeko Mascara, I have only used drugstore brands. I just tried it out right now, and I actually like it. Can't say if it is good in comparison to like....MAC or MUFE and such, but for my first higher end mascara, I love it. I might have to buy a full sized wand in the future of it.


 You got the skinny one, right?  I've been meaning to try that one.


----------



## nukacola (Feb 7, 2013)

Recently got Azalea Blossom and I'm The One blushes, Flower Mist Dew BPB and Supremely Confident l/s on a blog sale, all at bargain prices too! Also brought myself Up The Amp and a backup of Lightscapade as I'm deathly afraid of ever running out of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## noxlunate (Feb 7, 2013)

I had to grab a prescription from Rite-Aid yesterday and I couldn't resist the shiny 75% off and buy one get one free signs so my most recent purchases are a Wet N Wild eye shadow trio, two Jesse's Girl lipglosses and a little nail polish set with three polishes and a dotting tool.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ordered some lush products today for the bath. I also got a shampoo. I'm pretty new to this line, so it will be exciting to try everything.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 7, 2013)

I ordered MAC's Strawberry Malt and Mall Madness lipglosses, they arrived today. I absolutely hate them. Online swatches lied for them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also ordered a Julep box.


----------



## feemia (Feb 7, 2013)

I picked up a bottle of Sally Hansen Hard as Nails in Made in Jade last night for $.78.


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You got the skinny one, right?  I've been meaning to try that one.


 
Yep. just gave it a test on my hand, and tried to smudge it and it didn't smudge at all. I think I am on the road to a "beautiful" relationship here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ultajunkie (Feb 7, 2013)

I just received the Fuego and the Blizzard palettes from Crown brush that I ordered on Hautelook 3 weeks ago. I was so upset because the Fuego palette was damaged. I have to give Hautelook extreme credit though. I contacted customer service and they credited me back the purchase price and told me to keep the palette. One color was totally broken and one was ruined from the fallout but the other 26 colors are great and totally useable. I am going to play with it this weekend.


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 7, 2013)

Before class, I bought a few macarons to share with my sister-in-law. Also before class, I ate them all because they were so delicious, especially the salted caramel kind. I will have to pick some up to really share next week.


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 8, 2013)

I got some PIXI PR samples today - a primer, an eyeliner and an eyeshadow quad.

I went to the Fry's by my work today and they had a BedHead product on close-out for $7, so I picked that up, along with a Clearisil face wash (on clearance for $2.09), and an Olay face wash (on clearance for $1.79). I was bummed I didn't take my coupons with me, because I could've gotten the Olay face wash for like, $0.20, but it's still a good deal. Am going legit shopping on Saturday, I'm sooo excited.

Oh, and I just placed an order on a Blog Sale for:

a Tarte eyeshadow trio (or quad?)
a Revlon matte eyeshadow

a NYX eyebrow cake set

a "lot" of Bath and Body Works Hand Sanitizers ( I think 8 or 9)

3 L'oreal HIP Eyeshadow duos

a Clinque shadow duo

a Smashbox eyeshadow

2 neon mascaras (can't wait to try those, hahah)

5 E.L.F. liquid lipsticks

6 random lipsticks, sold as a lot

a NYX Plump It Up Lip Plumper

and 3 various E.L.F. Lipglosses.

Almost ordered some LUSH stuff from that blog sale, but I managed to resist. . .

Ugh. Now I kind of want to add the LUSH soaps, , ,

anyways all that cost me $18.50 shipped, so it was a pretty decent day,


----------



## Miss Jess (Feb 8, 2013)

SkinFood Keratin Rice Mask, Skin79 Lemon Brightening Mask, Zoya Neely nail polish, PeriPera "My Color" lipstick in Holy Pink and Mandarin Orange :3
 









So basically a bunch of Korean beauty products!


----------



## satojoko (Feb 8, 2013)

I order a lot of mid to high end products from a makeup artist I know in the UK. My latest SMALL order from there arrived today. Brand new, boxed products for 1/3 of their retail price! I'm looking at these lists &amp; realizing that this is what I've acquired in approximately 48 hours.....holy mother of $! Smallest ever order from the UK: * EstÃ©e Lauder Pure Color blush in Tropical Pink * 2 MAC lipglasses, I believe - too lazy to go check the names or quantities right now * a Bobbi Brown gloss, I believe - laziness once again  Also got my latest package from the US today - nice surprise to come home to - full of mainly MAC lip products. 9 different ones, if I remember correctly, plus a MAC blush in Melba. And I just *had* to go by MAC this morning....the official launch day of the Archie's Girls collection. I hoarded a bit. Definitely got more than I need for myself! Will likely sell my extras later in the year. * 3 Pearlmatte powders in Flatter Me - the last 3 * 2 of the Cream Soda satin peach blushes - the last 2 And slid quietly by the LancÃ´me counter.... * 1 Blush Subtil palette (blush/highlighter/contouring palette) in Peche Savvy (returning this tomorrow) * 1 deluxe sample size lash primer - FREE * 1 deluxe sample size face primer - FREE (usual silicone crap that all brands carry) And yesterday, stopped by a local beauty supply store that sells a lot of Kryolan products, among others. My justification for this is that I met the shop owner at IMATS last year &amp; promptly lost his card....dumbass  I could only remember the street name he said his shop was on. Just happened to pass a 'beauty supply' place yesterday on the way to taking our hairy little son to the dog park &amp; thought 'I wonder if that's the place?' It was! So, of course, couldn't walk out empty handed...... * 1 tube of Kryolan eye primer - I'm in love with the formula of this product, as well as the stinking low price of the stuff! * 5 matte Kryolan eyeshadow pans; LOVE these to death &amp; wish they would've been available locally many years ago - on order (my shades weren't in stock) * 1 matte Kryolan blush in R19 - beautiful creamy peach shade * 1 pair of Red Cherry eyelashes in style #46 * 1 Kryolan cream blush - gorgeous creamy peach shade that I can't remember the name of (on order) * 1 Kryolan cream liner in Lapis Lazuli - gorgeous deepest navy blue; little bit pricey for this brand but it has got to be the creamiest, most opaque gel-type liner I've ever used - it also comes in a 5 gram pot, unlike MAC's Fluidlines which are 3 grams * 1 double ended stainless steel mixing spatula - needed for mixing custom shades of my wax based foundations (lost my other one) * 1 bottle Kryolan Cel Sealer - much better than Ben Nye's LiquiSet * 2 fan brushes, small &amp; medium - I needed a couple more &amp; have been hunting for them locally for months; quite cheap &amp; very good * 1 Kiss Me liquid liner - really nice formula that stays put through everything, including a shower *** NOTE TO SELF: need a few more large Z Palettes! My cheapest, tiny eBay order, yet to arrive. * 2 ELF liquid HD blushes in those pumps Another eBay order that already arrived: * Too Faced Natural At Night eyeshadow palette (cheaper than retail) Still foaming at the mouth, &amp; will continue to do so, until I get my hands on some Zoya nail polishes, Daniel Sandler liquid blushes &amp; Inglot shadows. Ridiculous that we've got a whack of Inglot stores in Quebec yet the company makes it obscenely difficult for anybody in this country to order their products. Really pisses me off, as does their utter refusal to answer email inquiries. I would've bought them out of product by now. I already have a list of over 60 shades I want to purchase sitting &amp; gathering dust. WTH is wrong with this company? And of course my multiple EstÃ©e Lauder Double Wear products that I loaded up on in January, as well as my Dior Extase mascara. Aaaannnddd I know I've forgotten several of the things I've bought. That goes without saying when you're constantly adding to your collection. Ridiculous amount of money spent from January to February! And no, I'm not about to add it all up. I'm well aware that I've effectively raped my wallet so far in 2013. It's also very much unlikely to stop me from purchasing anything cosmetic related. That being said, I'm not in debt (nothing I buy is actually on credit accruing interest - surest way to bankrupting yourself with a hobby like this), my husband &amp; I don't drink or go out much other than our yearly holidays, we're paying for my husband to complete his diploma course, and we still help support family members &amp; human rights issues that are important to us. Regardless, I know this is quite an expensive hobby to maintain. But I do love it


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 8, 2013)

^ impressive haul!

I love macarons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> pistachio are my favorite.



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Before class, I bought a few macarons to share with my sister-in-law. Also before class, I ate them all because they were so delicious, especially the salted caramel kind. I will have to pick some up to really share next week.


 
I snagged the old $50 Sephora fragrance sampler on sale for $35; I already bought one of their perfumes (HM Butterfly) last year, so now I'm deciding between Gucci Flora and Fan de Fendi. though I always forget to wear perfume anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 8, 2013)

Well my mom just bought me: Tom Ford Eye Color Quad Tom Ford ultra shine lipgloss Cle De Peau Beaute enriched lip luminizer I plan to head to Sephora for a new mascara: Either Urban Decay SkyScraper or A LORAC one or the Dior Blackout. I also recently bought the Circle Of Friends marisol melon leave in conditioner and the Circle Of Friends Pia's Pineapple leave in conditioner.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 8, 2013)

I just ordered the Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap and 2 sets of assorted chocopods from BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered the Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap and 2 sets of assorted chocopods from BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 gabby, please report back on the rose hips black soap. i've been on the fence about buying it for months.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> gabby, please report back on the rose hips black soap. i've been on the fence about buying it for months.


 Will do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to see if it helps me tackle those damn black heads!! And I was on the fence too, but it JUST came back on stock on BB shop and I said to myself, get it before it's gone! XD


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> gabby, please report back on the rose hips black soap. i've been on the fence about buying it for months.


you can call shea terra and request a sample size of the rose hips (I believe that it's 1oz). You'll pay 1.95 for shipping and they most likely will include samples of other products as well. I did this because I wasn't sure how my skin would react to the soap. After using it for a little bit, I'm going to purchase a full size. I like that it makes my skin feel squeaky clean without making my face feel tight and completely stripped of all moisture. My skin feels smooth after even when I clean with just my hands. I was hesitant to use it with my clarisonic since some ladies mentioned it might be too strong, but I did it today and I liked it a lot, although I wouldn't do that every day, maybe once or twice a week. My blackheads are a lot less prominent and there are fewer of them and my pores do look less congested.


----------



## Melissa1984 (Feb 9, 2013)

Maybelline lipstick in purple! Falsies mascara Neutrogena primer


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 9, 2013)

I re-stocked two of my favorite BE shadows that I was out of - Cocoa and Celestine.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 9, 2013)

Revlon Nearly Naked pressed powder in 02 Light

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable balm stain in 01 Honey

Sally Hansen salon effects nail polish strips in "snow way!"(theyre snowflakes, got it on clearance)

Sally Hansen brush on hair remover(also on clearance, figured it couldn't hurt)

Sinful Colors nail polish in "Black on Black"(I don't own a purely black nail polish)

2 Burts Bees packs, one pomegranate with a lemon butter cuticle cream, and the other reg. peppermint with a hand salve(clearance at walmart for 2.50!!

2 Physician's formula bronzers: 1 les botaniques sunflower bronzer, and 1 bronze gems in "peachy bronze"(both 75% off at rite-aid)

candy for my sweetie

spray paint for my nail polish rack.

jumbo cotton balls(I was out D

I think thats it, I'm going out today as well. to Sally's and to a hardware store to get something to hang my nail polish rack up with.


----------



## Learres (Feb 10, 2013)

Yesterday I have bought *Bourjois healthy mix foundation *and *Maybelline 715 choco cream *lipstick ) By now, I am totally satisfied with my little purchases.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 10, 2013)

K-Mart had a 50% off sale on hair ties so I got a few packs of the rubber ones in bright colors since I love those. As I Am leave in conditioner. Been using the CoWash for quite some time so figured what the heck. The smell is most heavenly.


----------



## Gladazzle (Feb 10, 2013)

My most recent purchase was the Loreal Shocking Extensions Mascara. It has a very tiny rubber wand and it works great for people with short eyelashes like me. I really like it for my lower lashes.


----------



## maysj18 (Feb 10, 2013)

I just bought the Even Better Clinique foundation as well as the All About Eyes dark circle eliminator  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in LOVE.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 10, 2013)

So far this month, I've ordered:

Wei to Go Gelled Oil Cleanser

Tweezerman mini kit

Clarisonic (just placed my order today!!)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybelline Mineral Powder Finishing Veil L'Oreal Colour Riche Balm in Caring Coral Maybelline Great Lash Lots of Lashes (I'm going to use this wand for my Totally Teal and Royal Blue mascara and see if that makes a difference in thickness) and Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in Mint Sorbet Cover Girl Outlast Polish in Peaches &amp; Cream and Lav-Endure....I want to do candy heart nails for VDay! I have tons of pinks at home and tomorrow I'll try get Butter London in Jasper for the fifth color! Small shopping trip but fun nonetheless! Forgot to add! Red Nail Art pen for the words!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 11, 2013)

Revlon is 40% off at Rite Aid, so I had to stock up lol.. finally found the new Photo Ready bb cream in stock,too. So after coupons and sales, I was able to really stock up on my HG foundations for super cheap. Yay!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Revlon is 40% off at Rite Aid, so I had to stock up lol.. finally found the new Photo Ready bb cream in stock,too. So after coupons and sales, I was able to really stock up on my HG foundations for super cheap. Yay!


 Nail polish too? XD God I have to stop buying np!


----------



## Moonchime (Feb 11, 2013)

My most recent beauty purchases have been:

3 MAC lipsticks: Viva Glam Nicki--the original one, Candy Yum-Yum, and Pink Nouveau.

Make Up For Ever's HD Blush in # 2 "Caught in the Act"

I am totally blown away by the high quality and finish of the MUFE blush. It is fantastic in that it is highly pigmented and lasts the entire day! At the end of a long day--my blush still looks freshly applied. It is pricey at $26, but it takes only half a pump for both cheekbones. I find the best way to apply it is to pump just a bit on the back of my hand. Then, I apply it to my cheekbones using my fingers. Half a pump and both cheeks are glowing with a natural looking  flush of color.

I have to use a makeup remover to get the stain of blush off the back of my hand.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 11, 2013)

> Nail polish too? XD God I have to stop buying np!


 I think so lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think so lol.


 mmm I hope there's something good there left, can't go to Rite Aid till Friday.


----------



## nishino (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Revlon is 40% off at Rite Aid, so I had to stock up lol.. finally found the new Photo Ready bb cream in stock,too. So after coupons and sales, I was able to really stock up on my HG foundations for super cheap. Yay!


 ok this forum is officially Bad For Me.  I saw this post earlier today and as soon as work was done rushed to my local RiteAid and got a Revlon Colorstay Whipped foundation!  I had just run out of my Maybelline Dream Smooth Mousse so it was good timing, but .... does anyone ever get scared when they think about how much evil influence this forum has on them????


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ok this forum is officially Bad For Me.  I saw this post earlier today and as soon as work was done rushed to my local RiteAid and got a Revlon Colorstay Whipped foundation!  I had just run out of my Maybelline Dream Smooth Mousse so it was good timing, but .... does anyone ever get scared when they think about how much evil influence this forum has on them????


 yes, this entire website is just FULL of enablers!!!!


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 11, 2013)

I placed an order from Alima Pure:

Four full size eyeshadows in Bramble, Raven, Silk and Prosecco.

One full size eyeliner in Pewter.

One lip gloss in Fig.

The rest of the order were just samples of a couple of their blushes and setting powders.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 11, 2013)

> ok this forum is officially Bad For Me. Â I saw this post earlier today and as soon as work was done rushed to my local RiteAid and got a Revlon Colorstay Whipped foundation! Â I had just run out of my Maybelline Dream Smooth Mousse so it was good timing, but .... does anyone ever get scared when they think about how much evil influence this forum has on them???? Â


 Yes.. we are some baaaad enablers!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 12, 2013)

I just received my Sephora order (I ordered the smallest ExfoliKate &amp; the VIB Tarte trio).  I'm fully aware of how idiotic this sounds, but how am I supposed to use the Maracuja Oil?


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 12, 2013)

Just ordered some dr jart+ bb cream and my meet matte shipped today!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 12, 2013)

Went to the mall and nordstrom rack with my bf today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we got a couple of things: -toms black crochet (now officially my 7th pair of Toms) -3 tops at Love Culture (a store kinda like Forever 21) -a rosegold fossil watch for me -an invicta watch for him -an anne klein watch for my mama Now, I need to do some online shopping for shorts and jeans.. &amp; maybe some makeup!


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 12, 2013)

> Well my mom just bought me: Tom Ford Eye Color Quad Tom Ford ultra shine lipgloss Cle De Peau Beaute enriched lip luminizer I plan to head to Sephora for a new mascara: Either Urban Decay SkyScraper or A LORAC one or the Dior Blackout. I also recently bought the Circle Of Friends marisol melon leave in conditioner and the Circle Of Friends Pia's Pineapple leave in conditioner.


 Actually today I just bought the NARS concealer in Armande. I'm really itching to buy another deep conditioner but I already have fifteen.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 12, 2013)

My last purchases (last week) were Revlon Lip Butter in "Strawberry Shortcake" and a different brand( Cover Girl or Maybelline can't remember which) color called "Born With It"


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Feb 12, 2013)

I've bought the Maybelline Illegal Lashes mascara waterproof.. and I also picked up another Maybelline mascara but I haven't opened it yet.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My last purchases (last week) were Revlon Lip Butter in "Strawberry Shortcake" and a different brand( Cover Girl or Maybelline can't remember which) color called "Born With It"


 its probably maybelline cuz their catchphrase is "maybe she's born with it, maybe its maybelline"


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Sephora order (I ordered the smallest ExfoliKate &amp; the VIB Tarte trio).  I'm fully aware of how idiotic this sounds, but how am I supposed to use the Maracuja Oil?


 Good taste!  I love Exfolikate!  I always buy that size, too.  It'll last awhile.

As for the Tarte oil, apply 2-3 drops to your hands and apply to your face in the evenings after cleansing, but before moisturizing. Similar to argan oil, but supposedly this stuff is even better so best reserved for face. (Whereas argan oil is used all over.  I love using it on my hands.)

Face oils are amazing!  I like to use them before yoga to nourish my (washed) face while I nourish my mind and body in downward dog. I also use them when I get a little dry or sallow and need a pick me up.  I need to try my sample of the Tarte oil but my fav is one I got from Birchbox: olie biolique or something like that. It's Argan oil plus others. If my eyelids get puffy its my go to and it works every time. And my skin beams when I use it. It's pricey enough I only use it sparingly like 1-2 times a week at most. I also use Josie maran Argan oil but seems to be more of a summer grab for me.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good taste!  I love Exfolikate!  I always buy that size, too.  It'll last awhile.
> ...


 Thank you!  Is it okay to use on blemish-prone skin?  The thought of putting oil on my face kinda worries me.  I've only used oils on my hair.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Feb 13, 2013)

Last night I bought two more of the Rimmel Lasting Finish by Kate lipsticks, this time in 08 (tea rose, according to reviews) and 107 (berry red). I already had the 04 which is a purple. I wore that one to an erotic art event (The Dirty Show if anyone is familiar) and it looked great, very little fading, and no ring around the lips. I did use a Rimmel Exaggerate lip liner underneath it. And actually, that lip liner in Addiction is almost the exact same color as the 08 I bought last night. I had used the lip liner as a lip color earlier on in the day for a make-up look tutorial and really liked it, so I decided I needed a real lipstick in that color. And I have been wanting a berry colored lipstick for a while.

I also got some powder puffs and yet another pressed powder in my search for the perfect one.


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!  Is it okay to use on blemish-prone skin?  The thought of putting oil on my face kinda worries me.  I've only used oils on my hair.


 Most people say it improves their skins and blemishes.  Unfortunately you cant know how your face responds until you try it - but I'd try it.


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 13, 2013)

I bought some cute Chinese Laundry flats, some shorts and a neon orange/pink t-shirt yesterday.. so much for no-buy.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, I bought the Z Palette size Large Leopard print a little over a week ago and I was so super excited to get it in the mail today (tracking stated today) and I didn't get anything....so I JUST NOW checked the tracking and it says: Notice Left (it's USPS)....oh good grief....there was NO notice. I was home till after 3 and I went outside to get the mail at noon. The mail always comes between 9 and 11. The mail was in the mailbox and my doorbell was not rung at all lol......drat that mailman! Haha, my father was a postal worker for 25 years and he said: "Hrm...he probably got back to the post office, saw he forgot to deliver the package, went UHOH and entered in that he tried to deliver it, but no one was home."......well that's just rude!




lol


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 13, 2013)

> Actually today I just bought the NARS concealer in Armande. I'm really itching to buy another deep conditioner but I already have fifteen.


 Edit: Just got another Tom Ford Eye Shadow Quad, Laura Mercier Water Proof Mascara, Clinique Moisturizer for the face and an Elie Tahari Leather jacket.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ive bought Laurie Mercier pot which has 2 concealers, bought secert brighting powder, and primer. I bought  the nude pallet by Balm, tarte blush in two shades, Mac mineral powder, Benefit blush in 2 shades, urban decay pallet, Mary Lou from balm and a benefit pallet.


----------



## Kayla M (Feb 14, 2013)

My most recent purchase was from Mynt Box (http://www.myntbox.com), a jewelry subscription box company. I think they are pretty new so I didn't really know what to expect, but from the look of their website and items in their jewelry shop I had to have it! I checked out their social networks they have a huge following already and they seem like an awesome company.

I got my first box last week and the jewelry I got was amazing. For only $30 they sent me 5 pieces of jewelry that I know I could have easily spent at least $100 on. 

I can't wait for next month to get my box. Mynt Box is seriously the Birch Box of jewelry. That's why I'm currently subscribed to both. The best beauty and jewelry subscription boxes! Love it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 15, 2013)

I just bought the Coastal Scents Go Palette Collection (7 palette and they have them on sale! The whole collection is, I believe, 50% off! and the individual palettes are $5



) and I went ahead and bought their 12 piece brush set and used my Ipsy 25% off code. I have their 22 piece but there are some brushes that are apart of the 12 piece that aren't in the 22 piece and gee, a girl can always use more makeup brushes


----------



## hiheather (Feb 15, 2013)

First off this purse I'm extremely happy I got. Such a steal too. ELF Bronzing brush, had enough of using the same brush for blush and bronzer. ELF eyeshadow brush, girl can never have to much of those. Maybelline eye makeup remover.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 15, 2013)

I got the Holika Holika Clearing petit BB cream. I'm excited to try it on my face. this is my first adventure into a "real" bb cream. except that hanskin sample that Sample society sent out. blech. :/ the holika smells nice though. like Jergen's natural glow before they made it not smell like anything. I personally liked that smell, it smelled kinda sweet. like cocoa butter-ish. lol and the sally's ad where it says that you get a free color/treatment of the old orly bottles with a $3.00 purchase, the ad says until the 18th, but the stores only said till the 10th so I got her to give it to me free anyway. so I bought China Glaze's Jungle Queen and got Orly's Mermaid tale for free and then my boyfriend bought me China Glaze's Rare And Radiant and got Orly's Cotton Candy for free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 16, 2013)

Had to make a CVS run today for my hubby's prescription and milk and I totally just got lost perusing the makeup lol....he said money is tight so I only was able to sneak in two little things lol...FINALLY got the Maybelline Color Tattoo Metal in Electric Blue and it's SO gorgeous. I also got the Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Dark Circle Eraser in Brightener and I had a question about it....I was torn between Fair and this one, and I went ahead and opted to go with the Brightener but I was wondering which was better and why? I have fair pale skin but deep dark blue-ish circles that are both hereditary and because of my pale skin...plus I stay up late lol Anyone have any experience between the two???


----------



## katlyne (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had to make a CVS run today for my hubby's prescription and milk and I totally just got lost perusing the makeup lol....he said money is tight so I only was able to sneak in two little things lol...FINALLY got the Maybelline Color Tattoo Metal in Electric Blue and it's SO gorgeous. I also got the Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Dark Circle Eraser in Brightener and I had a question about it....I was torn between Fair and this one, and I went ahead and opted to go with the Brightener but I was wondering which was better and why? I have fair pale skin but deep dark blue-ish circles that are both hereditary and because of my pale skin...plus I stay up late lol Anyone have any experience between the two???


 ulta.com says that the brightener is to add a "luminous touch" so its like a highlighter and can be used anywhere you would highlight. and then the colors would be to conceal. eg. fair, light, medium..etc. they also have a neutralizer if your dark circles are really intense that you would use underneath the concealer.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ulta.com says that the brightener is to add a "luminous touch" so its like a highlighter and can be used anywhere you would highlight. and then the colors would be to conceal. eg. fair, light, medium..etc. they also have a neutralizer if your dark circles are really intense that you would use underneath the concealer.


See I looked really hard at the Fair and I was like...um....that looks tan-ish to me lol, the brightener looked like it had some salmon/pink tones to it. Does the fair shade go on lighter after applied? My skin is very peachy pink pale including rosacea, so my face usually has a redish tint. I usually shy away from tan tinted products. They have a neutralizer huh? I didn't see it, then again, it was CVS, doesn't surprise me lol I think I'll check out Ulta and see if they have it there! Thanks!


----------



## katlyne (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> See I looked really hard at the Fair and I was like...um....that looks tan-ish to me lol, the brightener looked like it had some salmon/pink tones to it. Does the fair shade go on lighter after applied? My skin is very peachy pink pale including rosacea, so my face usually has a redish tint. I usually shy away from tan tinted products. They have a neutralizer huh? I didn't see it, then again, it was CVS, doesn't surprise me lol I think I'll check out Ulta and see if they have it there! Thanks!


 I have it in light and it looks darker in the bottle than it does when you actually apply it. mine is like borderline too light for me. but I make it work. lol


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 16, 2013)

Have too much store credit for sephora due to  lots of returned Christmas gifts.

spent $32 of it today on:

obsessive complusive lip tar in a nude sparkle color ( the sephora cast didn't know the name of it and its not on the package. )

Sephora Pantone alchemy of color face palette

Then I got a free compact mirror and used 100 points for the perfekt radiant face gel

Loveeeee retail therapy esp since I used store credit.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 16, 2013)

> Have too much store credit for sephora due to Â lots of returned Christmas gifts. spent $32 of it today on: obsessive complusive lip tar in a nude sparkle color ( the sephora cast didn't know the name of it and its not on the package. ) Sephora Pantone alchemy of color face palette Then I got a free compact mirror and used 100 points for the perfekt radiant face gel Loveeeee retail therapy esp since I used store credit.


 Girl you can never have too much of a sephora store credit!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just spent $50 at coastal scents. As if i need any more eyeshadow. Bought the glinda palette Wednesday too. I need an intervention lol


----------



## hiheather (Feb 17, 2013)

> Had to make a CVS run today for my hubby's prescription and milk and I totally just got lost perusing the makeup lol....he said money is tight so I only was able to sneak in two little things lol...FINALLY got the Maybelline Color Tattoo Metal in Electric Blue and it's SO gorgeous. I also got the Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Dark Circle Eraser in Brightener and I had a question about it....I was torn between Fair and this one, and I went ahead and opted to go with the Brightener but I was wondering which was better and why? I have fair pale skin but deep dark blue-ish circles that are both hereditary and because of my pale skin...plus I stay up late lol Anyone have any experience between the two???


 I have the dark circle eraser one in light/medium and it leaves a horrible orange cake on my face (I have a medium complexion) anywhere I put it. It seemed to me all of the color choices were on the dark side. I keep trying to make it work because past the color issue its an excellent concealer and I just love the application spongy brush thingy.


----------



## madeupMegan (Feb 17, 2013)

Recently got an ELF order and went on a shopping trip yesterday! My haul:

ELF matte lip color in tea rose - nice pinkish nude, felt super moisturizing!

ELF little black book in cool

ELF lengthening and defining mascara - had major racoon eyes, wasn't impressed

ELF cream eyeliner in punk purple and copper

ELF mineral eyeshadow primer

ELF jumbo lip gloss stick in summer nights - really shiny and felt great applying!

ELF blending brush

NYX Love in Paris Pardon my French palette

NYX Love in Paris C'est la Vie palette

Wet N' Wild Cool as a Cucumber palette

Wet N' Wild Coloricon eyeliner in green

Hot Tools Nanoceramic flat iron

Hmm, considering I've restricted myself to spending $70 on makeup until September, I'm not doing great


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 17, 2013)

Butter London Polish in Jasper

Coastal Scents 120 Eyeshadow Palette

Revlon Nail Polish in Whimsical

&lt;3 Yay happy little purchases!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the dark circle eraser one in light/medium and it leaves a horrible orange cake on my face (I have a medium complexion) anywhere I put it. It seemed to me all of the color choices were on the dark side.
> 
> I keep trying to make it work because past the color issue its an excellent concealer and I just love the application spongy brush thingy.


I just tried the Brightener one and OH MY GOODNESS, I LOVE IT! It seriously does brighten up your eyes! My skin is very pale/peachy-pink so I don't know what shades it'll look like one other skintones but it is amazing/perfect on mine!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

So, I forgot about the Rite Aid 40% off on Revlon damn me!! Oh well, I had to buy some stuff at Sally's Beauty, so I got:

Dotting tool/detailing brush

Pointy tip cotton applicators  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I was asking the girl at Sally's about the Orly promo they had...she said you can take a couple, well she ended up letting me take FOUR! woot!!

I got:

White Tips(Really needed a white, not pearl, not glittery, just white)

Two-Hour Lunch

Blue Collar

Wild Wisteria. 

Ended up paying $8.65 after tax, which is only for the dotting tool and the applicators XD 

Went to CVS to pick up some stuff I needed and they had some polishes  for sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Essie - We're In It Together($2.07)

Wet N Wild - Teal Of Fortune(they had bogo 50% off, but I didn't like any other they had :S )

Revlon - Enchanting (yay one less to take off my Revlon wish list)


----------



## katlyne (Feb 17, 2013)

Walgreen's has a coupon in their weekly circular for $1 off Sinful Colors nail polish(coupon and walgreens card required, limit 3)

sooo I got

Unicorn

Mauve

Cinderella

and I'm going to go back but I want some colors from their new collections. and I went in and managed to print off a sheet of 9 coupons! lol. so I'm good to go for this week.

I also bought a pair of sally hansen angled tweezers with a pink case on sale for 2.87

AND OH MY GOSH I NEED TO TELL YOU GUYS. my boyfriend and I live in different towns right, so the other day we meander into his walgreen's and what do I see as we're leaving? a display from FALL 2012 for the maybelline color studio quads and they had a cozy cashmere left!!!! gasp. I sooooo wanted it, but I resisted. I'm going to ask my walgreen's beauty counter lady what they do with all the makeup from collections that don't completely sell out. I know shes got some goodies back there.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Walgreen's has a coupon in their weekly circular for $1 off Sinful Colors nail polish(coupon and walgreens card required, limit 3)
> 
> ...


 lol I wouldn't think Unicorn would be yellow O.O


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 17, 2013)

I just scored 2 sealed Illamasqua Mystery boxes off of ebay! Can't wait till they arrive!


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 17, 2013)

I got some new goodies in the past week:

From Urban Decay (I ordered, but haven't received yet) the Glinda pallet and a single eye shadow.

From Sephora I ordered (and am yet to receive) a set of Dr. Jart BB creams and a NARS lipstick in the shade Funny Face.  (I may have also got something else with my points but can't really remember - super forgetful).

From MAC I got the a year of the snake lipstick in the shade Plumful.  It's got a really cool design on the actual lipstick that his prevented me from using it yet, but I'll probably start using it this week.

I have tomorrow off work for Presidents Day and a friend and I are going to go shopping so I'll probably come back with some more stuff


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got some new goodies in the past week:
> 
> ...


 Now I remember what the free thing I got from Sephora is; the free VIB Stila trio.

I also remembered that I just picked up an Essie nail polish from Target too.  It's a pretty lilac color.


----------



## kitten- (Feb 18, 2013)

Today I ordered some stuff. Urban Decay Glinda pallet Urban Decay Theodora pallet NARS sex appeal blush


----------



## katlyne (Feb 18, 2013)

> lol I wouldn't think Unicorn would be yellow O.OÂ


 Oh but it is darling. Lol. I don't own a pastel yellow. I don't think they're the best at naming things. Such as a color called "beau khaki" ....they really need to cross reference the way their names sound against porn genres...


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just scored 2 sealed Illamasqua Mystery boxes off of ebay! Can't wait till they arrive!


I'd be careful with that, I heard quite a few people say that their new, bought from store boxes had mold on some of the products.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 18, 2013)

With these kits?! Bummer..



> I'd be careful with that, I heard quite a few people say that their new, bought from store boxes had mold on some of the products.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh but it is darling. Lol. I don't own a pastel yellow. I don't think they're the best at naming things. Such as a color called "beau khaki" ....they really need to cross reference the way their names sound against porn genres...


 lmao it took me a while to figure out how was that name related to pron! lmao (also that's not a typo, it's on purpose)


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh but it is darling. Lol. I don't own a pastel yellow. I don't think they're the best at naming things. Such as a color called "beau khaki" ....they really need to cross reference the way their names sound against porn genres...


 Wow.  That took me way too long to figure out.  I'm finding it quite amusing that a company called "Sinful Colors" has a product called "beau khaki."  Please tell me it's white.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow.  That took me way too long to figure out.  I'm finding it quite amusing that a company called "Sinful Colors" has a product called "beau khaki."  *Please tell me it's white.*


 lmao


----------



## katlyne (Feb 18, 2013)

> Wow. Â That took me way too long to figure out. Â I'm finding it quite amusing that a company called "Sinful Colors" has a product called "beau khaki." Â Please tell me it's white.


 Lol. Unfortunately its a green-ish khaki color. Lol that would be absolutely hilarious if it was.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 19, 2013)

L'Oreal Colour Caresse Wet Shine Stain in Berry Persistant

Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick - Matte Pink Pout

Nyx Bohemian Chic Palette

Nyx The Curve liquid eyeliner

Nyx Doll Eye mascara

Nyx Mega Shine Lip Gloss in Gold Pink

Nyx Xtreme Lip Cream in Buttery Nude

I haven't tried the Nyx products yet, but the L'Oreal and Revlon lip products are AMAZING


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> L'Oreal Colour Caresse Wet Shine Stain in Berry Persistant
> 
> ...


 I have a NYX Lip Cream and Love it! I can't wait to read(lol) what you think about The Curve!I've been wanting to try it, but I have 3 liquid liners lol. One of them is my HG, so I can't justify buying one at all XD


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 19, 2013)

> I have a NYX Lip Cream and Love it! I can't wait to read(lol) what you think about The Curve!I've been wanting to try it, but I have 3 liquid liners lol. One of them is my HG, so I can't justify buying one at all XD


 I tried the mascara and OH MY GOODNESS, im in loooove with it! The eyeliner was very strange to hold at first but it makes such a FAB skinny line! Personally I think I'm going to mostly use it to make a very tight line close to eyelashes because it can get seriously close!


----------



## mauu (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitten-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Today I ordered some stuff.
> 
> Urban Decay Glinda pallet
> ...


 I also gave in and ordered the Glinda palette despite my low-buy, whoops. I don't really _need_ any new stuff, especially not eyeshadows, but I just love all the swatches I've seen. Can't wait to play with it! 




 (Although I must add that I feel oddly excited and guilty at the same time, heh...)


----------



## jAmber89 (Feb 21, 2013)

My latest purchases are all 4 ELF Brow Kits plus an ELF Stipple Brush and the Jennie Rivera Palette from BH Cosmetics. More goodies for my makeup kit!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 21, 2013)

I just bought the Clearing BB cream from Holika Holika!

And not a purchase, but I got a bunch of goodies in the mail from J Cat to review...excited!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 21, 2013)

The Balm Nude'Tude

Hot Mama

Glinda palette

Naked 2

Eye primer potion

OCC Lip Tars set

Revlon Just Bitten in Honey &amp; Sweetheart

Revlon ColorBurst x2 - Strawberry Shortcake &amp; ?

Revlon ColorStay foundation

Revlon Nearly Naked foundation &amp; powder


----------



## katlyne (Feb 21, 2013)

> I just bought the Clearing BB cream from Holika Holika! And not a purchase, but I got a bunch of goodies in the mail from J Cat to review...excited!


 Oh girl. You will not regret the bb cream. I have it. But be sure you moisturize well. Any blemish I have on my face gets dry and flaky with this. So moisturize and exfoliate. Often. Its verrryyyy good at self adjusting it does have a tendency to be cakey based upon the powder you put on top and its got very good medium coverage that's buildable. I love it so much.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Feb 21, 2013)

I just got my order from Coastal Scents ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got a sample of eye shadows in my Ipsy February bag and a discount code, then I saw they were having a sale (thanks to MakeUpTalk) and went to check out their Go Palettes. Turns out the Cairo Go Palette has three matte neutral brows as well a bunch of other pretty neutrals. I actually already had a few of the shades in my cart to purchase as singles when I read about the Go Palette discount (it was $4.95). I have a lot of colors in my collection, but never seemed to get any browns/neutrals.

So anyway, I got the Cairo Go Palette, a flat liner brush, and a nice big bottle of Sweet Almond Oil which I have been unable to find around me, that I am going to use from DIY projects. Plus they sent me a little sampler of 4 additional shadows including a navy blue that I am excited to try ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just bought the Clearing BB cream from Holika Holika!
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dekilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my order from Coastal Scents ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got a sample of eye shadows in my Ipsy February bag and a discount code, then I saw they were having a sale (thanks to MakeUpTalk) and went to check out their Go Palettes. Turns out the Cairo Go Palette has three matte neutral brows as well a bunch of other pretty neutrals. I actually already had a few of the shades in my cart to purchase as singles when I read about the Go Palette discount (it was $4.95). I have a lot of colors in my collection, but never seemed to get any browns/neutrals.
> 
> So anyway, I got the Cairo Go Palette, a flat liner brush, and a nice big bottle of Sweet Almond Oil which I have been unable to find around me, that I am going to use from DIY projects. Plus they sent me a little sampler of 4 additional shadows including a navy blue that I am excited to try ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love their flat liner brush! And I love using Sweet Almond Oil for my hair, it's amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay, glad to hear that!
> ...


 I have not yet. this is my first ever bb cream...well, I tried the Urban Decay first, but lets be honest, thats not a legitimate bb cream. I can't even call that a primer. -__-


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bought the Clearing BB cream from Holika Holika!
> 
> And not a purchase, but I got a bunch of goodies in the mail from J Cat to review...excited!


 Where did you buy the bb cream from?  I found it Amazon, but I'm not too sure if it's alright to purchase makeup from there.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where did you buy the bb cream from?  I found it Amazon, but I'm not too sure if it's alright to purchase makeup from there.


 yeah, i got it off amazon. I buy makeup off there all the time.  I usually don't try to purchase high-end makeup, but asian cosmetics is fine cuz why would they bother making a knock-off of an item they already make? lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mauu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also gave in and ordered the Glinda palette despite my low-buy, whoops. I don't really _need_ any new stuff, especially not eyeshadows, but I just love all the swatches I've seen. Can't wait to play with it!
> 
> ...


 I did the exact same thing and feel the exact same way.  I ordered it online and can't wait to get it, once I have it and love it I will be guilt free.


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 22, 2013)

I did a quick drugstore haul at Ulta and got: 


Revlon ColorBurst Lip Gloss in Killer Watt (Amazing color!)
Loreal Voluminous Million Lashes in Carbon Black
NYX Butter Gloss in Apple Streudel &amp; Eclair
NYX Jumbo Lip Pencils in Irish Coffee and Almond

I am currently eyeing the Benefit Fake Up and Sara Happ or LUSH lip scrub!


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got it from Amazon...just find a seller with good ratings, you should be alright with something like this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah, i got it off amazon. I buy makeup off there all the time.  I usually don't try to purchase high-end makeup, but asian cosmetics is fine cuz why would they bother making a knock-off of an item they already make? lol


 Perfect...thanks ladies!  And that makes sense...but sometimes you just never know.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did a quick drugstore haul at Ulta and got:
> 
> ...


 I'm in love with Lush lip scrubs! My fave is Mint Julips - chocolate &amp; minty! Tastes yummy. &amp; Then I pair it with Lush's Honey Trap lip balm!


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in love with Lush lip scrubs! My fave is Mint Julips - chocolate &amp; minty! Tastes yummy. &amp; Then I pair it with Lush's Honey Trap lip balm!


 Thanks - That is good to know! I am already a huge Lush fan, and Mint Julips is the one I had my eye on. Will be grabbing it this weekend!


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 22, 2013)

I agree with Mint Julips, it is awesome.

I went to the dollar store yesterday and it was like a treasure trove of 90's stuff revisited. So, as part of my niece's birthday present (she's turning 7), I got her 2 Lisa Frank coloring books, a slinky, 2 LipSmackers, a Pez dispenser (Strawberry Shortcake, only it's the more recent SS), and some blue leggings with rainbow hearts that were from Claire's but sold there. I also got myself a book about a kid with schizophrenia there. They had a bunch of Sally Hansen nail strips, but in ugly prints (pink camoflage and snake print) and a bunch of Wet'n'Wild i-color palettes, but I didn't get any because I already have most of the colors in them from other brands.

I also got her my favorite Goosebumps book (Monster Blood), a couple of earrings from actual Claire's, and a crayola ring.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 22, 2013)

Yay! My Coastal Scents Go Palettes arrived today along with the new 120 Palette! All the colors are just amazingly gorgeous &lt;3 I think out of all the Go Palettes though, London is my favorite...those purples are so rich and vibrant. I have WAY too much eyeshadow to play around with today now lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 22, 2013)

So...not 10 minutes after opening all my Coastal Scent goodies...I receive an email from them saying that their Metal Mania eyeshadow palette is on sale for $9.95....so I buy it....::facepalm::....I so have an eyeshadow addiction problem.


----------



## hisprmami (Feb 22, 2013)

So I purchased these products on the left today (2-22) and the ones on the right on (2-21)

The ones on the left are all brand new products to me, any feedback on them would be great.

I am currently using the mascara on the right and have been for a while now. I love that it divides my lashes well. Today is my first time wearing MAC's studio sculpt and so far its alright. The bottom half of my face is a tad itchy which is really annoying. I've been using the lipstick for a while (its a maybelline lipstick and I cant remember the name but it's part of the vivids collection) is a very pretty color. I typically place it over my EOS lip balm just so that it makes the color a little more sheer. The Nearly Naked powder is alright. It doesnt leave my face looking cakey, so far so good.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

I think emilynoel83 recommended that Maybelline brow pencil at some point, actually it was in her Drugstore Makeup Starter Kit


----------



## kitten- (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh I got my glinda and theodora palletes and just going to say WOOW amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yesterday I got the not so amazing new Bourjois BB Cream I bought it because it was in a compact and I don't think or remember seeing a BB cream in a compact... I liked the packaging too but do kinda regret buying it after just one wear....

Also just tried out the Maybelline Eyestudio drama gel liner and I know I'm kinda late to try it out but I am in looove. Now just in search for a really good liquid eyeliner..


----------



## darthfia (Feb 23, 2013)

Urban Decay Naked Basics


----------



## darthfia (Feb 23, 2013)

Really liked the colors!


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 24, 2013)

Totalbeauty.com is having a deal where you can get a $60 NYX voucher for their website for $30. On the website, you get free shipping at $40. There are a couple of things excluded, but I got:

Concealer stick in Fair $5.50

Eye Shadow Base in Skin Tone $7.00

The Smokey Shadow Palette $7.00
The Natural Shadow Palette $7.00

Makeup Setting Spray in Dewy Finish $8.00

Round Lipstick in Eros $4.00

Tango with Bronzing Powder in When A Leopard Gets A Tan $10.00

Stay Matte But Not Flat Liquid Foundation in Natural $7.00

Born to Glow Liquid Illuminator in Sunbeam $7.00

I paid $30 for the $60 voucher and I used that. I got free shipping and no tax, and then paid $3 for what I had that was over the voucher discount.

I'm pretty excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is all stuff that is either brand new to the brand or that I have wanted to try for a while


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 24, 2013)

It's from the last couple weeks, but I went a little nuts:

Maybeline Color Tattoo Metals Barely Branded

Maybeline Volume Express Rocket Mascara: The brush on this one is weird, it's got this strange bendy rubbery feel to it that took me awhile to get used to.

MAC Betty Lipstick Girl Next Door. LOVE this color sooooo much.

MAC Veronica Ronnie Red. I am curious how this compares to NARS Jungle Red. Anyone have both that can do swatches?

MAC Pearlmatte Powders: Flatter Me and Veronica's Blush

I love everything though and have been using them like crazy.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Feb 24, 2013)

I bought Essie's Fiji nail varnish.. I picked it out when I had a little spa day Friday for my manicure and have gotten 2 compliments already on my nails. It's beautiful.. so I got it from amazon for like $5.25... probably the cheapest bottle of Essie I've ever bought.


----------



## JustJenessa (Feb 24, 2013)

I bought the Urban Decay Glinda Palette about a week ago. I am in love with it! I'm so happy I found it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 24, 2013)

Received an email from Sephora about getting an early birthday gift, so of course, I HAD to order something lol

Benefit Fine-One-One

Birthday gift - Benefit Watts Up and They're Real mascara (small sizes...I already have the mascara, so I'll give it to a friend, but I had been DYING to get Watts Up after I tried it at the store)

I used a coupon to get Living Proof Thickening Hair Cream deluxe sample for free

as well as free samples for Bumble and Bumble Thickening Shampoo and AmorePacific Rejuvenating Eye Cream

yay for a fun little early birthday gift to....myself lol


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 24, 2013)

After having the items in my basket for at least 2 weeks, I finally placed my order for Frownies (they are a godsend for insomniacs) &amp; the Frownies spray thing, Benefit Fine One One, and the Number 4 clarifying shampoo (I think I got it in my December box?) from Birchbox, using my 6 month code.  I'm really excited to try the Benefit Fine One One.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Feb 25, 2013)

Josie Maran Argan ES Palette Eye love you. and Too faced beauty editor darlings top five favorties


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 25, 2013)

My Nude Tude Palette, some of the Go palettes from Coastal Scents and some KB Shimmer polish!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 26, 2013)

Coastal Scents 42 Shimmer Palette (Eyeshadows and blushes)

On sale today! I couldn't decide between the Shimmer and the Matte...I wanted both, of course, but I think my hubby would never let me look at another eyeshadow again lol...really I wanted this for the blushes, I heard they're very pigmented


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 26, 2013)

Lord i bought the coastal scents 252 palette the 88 shimmer palette, 2 of the go palettes in paris and an all nude one and three brushes. Found a skinny girl lip scrub at a discount store and bought a BUNCH of samples from glamour doll eyes. *sigh* addiction much? Lol


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 27, 2013)

Just bought the LORAC Take A Brow Kit and NARS Lipstick in Roman Holiday.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 27, 2013)

I just bought the new Estee Lauder Mad Men collection.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 27, 2013)

Got my Urban Decay Showboat nail kit today &lt;3 So cute!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 27, 2013)

i went a little crazy (for me lately) on a sephora order........and then QVC had a Wen TSV that I ordered!

Urban Decay AC/DC eyeshadow

Urban Decay Mushroom eyeshadow

Marc Jacobs Daisy eau So Fresh rollerball

ToyokoMilk Salter Caramel Lip Elixir

100 point Urban Decay Primer Potion (awesome travel size!)

100 point Philosophy Oil Free Take a Deep Breath Energixing Oxygen Gel Moisturizer (also a great travel size!)

Fresh Mini Duo birthday gift (just can't break down and buy fill sizes yet - still using the bday gift from last year!)

Wen TSV - Cleanse Restore and Style Collection Cucumber Aloe

 comes with

32 oz Cucumber Aloe cleansing conditioner

Cucumber Syling Lotion

16 Six Thirteen cleansing conditioner

Six Thirteen Replenishing Treatment Mist


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 28, 2013)

Got my 2 new KB Shimmer polishes today, I ordered: Get Clover It and Jack &lt;3


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 28, 2013)

It's a goooood day!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my 2 new KB Shimmer polishes today, I ordered: Get Clover It and Jack &lt;3


  I would love to see swatches.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Definitely! I want to order the fine one one how is it?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What;s that Living Proof product? Also the CS quad looks adorbs!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to see swatches.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Will do as soon as I try them on, I just painted my nails yesterday and I really like this mani, don't know if I want to take it off yet XD


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW!  That's A LOT of eyeshadow!  

I got my Benefit Fine One One today too.  Not gonna lie - I'm looking forward to testing it out a little more this weekend.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What;s that Living Proof product? Also the CS quad looks adorbs!


 Yes it is! I got it as a free deluxe sample from sephora along with my purchase of Fine One One  It's their thickening hair cream.



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely! I want to order the fine one one how is it?


I LOVE it! &lt;3


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 28, 2013)

My hubby just let me buy an early b-day present! Everyone here familiar with Chaos &amp; Crocodiles Nail Polish? If not, you have GOT to check her out...she's on Etsy and is AMAZING. She posts new polishes/re-releases etc. about once a month or so and you have to grab them fast cause they will be GONE within seconds! So tonight I was clicking refresh a million times and snagged the two I had my eye on!









I'm so in love with all her stuff! &lt;3


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow they are both gorgeous!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow they are both gorgeous!


Thanks! Seriously, everyone needs to go check her out, her stuff is amazing! Especially her circle glitters!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will do as soon as I try them on, I just painted my nails yesterday and I really like this mani, don't know if I want to take it off yet XD


 Lol, thats ok.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! Seriously, everyone needs to go check her out, her stuff is amazing! Especially her circle glitters!


 I will definitely check her out but I have a feeling my wallet wont like it.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 1, 2013)

Wet n wild light blue eye liner pencil.

maybellline light nude fit blush.

maybelline coral cream lipstick.

spent only $9.57, not bad.

now today at Walmart will be a different story.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hubby just let me buy an early b-day present! Everyone here familiar with Chaos &amp; Crocodiles Nail Polish? If not, you have GOT to check her out...she's on Etsy and is AMAZING. She posts new polishes/re-releases etc. about once a month or so and you have to grab them fast cause they will be GONE within seconds! So tonight I was clicking refresh a million times and snagged the two I had my eye on!
> 
> ...


 Oh. my. God.  I need that red/orange/yellow one.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh. my. God.  I need that red/orange/yellow one.


It's sold out already




, follow her on facebook or etsy, she posts when she restocks and be prepared, you need to be on her etsy site EXACTLY at the time it stocks cause by the time you put it in your cart and try to pay, you can get cartjacked! lol, it sold out in 30 seconds! It's a buying adrenaline rush! lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's sold out already
> ...


 wow! pfft she should make more!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's sold out already
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 


> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow! pfft she should make more!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, it's really pretty.. I'm gonna try to make my own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> My hubby just let me buy an early b-day present! Everyone here familiar with Chaos &amp; Crocodiles Nail Polish? If not, you have GOT to check her out...she's on Etsy and is AMAZING. She posts new polishes/re-releases etc. about once a month or so and you have to grab them fast cause they will be GONE within seconds! So tonight I was clicking refresh a million times and snagged the two I had my eye on!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so in love with all her stuff! &lt;3


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 2, 2013)

I've been buying tons of beauty products lately (mostly because I have way too much clothing and I needed to buy something different). This is just some stuff that I bought over the past couple days.

From ELF

-Studio HD Blush in Diva

From Urban Decay

-Urban Decay Lip Junkie Lip Gloss in Perversion

From Lime Crime

-Lipstick in Mint to Be. I needed this! I am so excited to get this in the mail!

From Sephora (my amazing fiance bought me a gift card!)

-Illamasqua speckled nail polish in Mottle. The mint green one. Its so pretty!

-Soap and Glory The Righteous Butter. Its a lotion, and it says its for super dry skin, so I hope this works!

-Paperself Under the Sea eyelashes. I'm going to be using these for my wedding. They are so pretty and I've wanted these for awhile. Glad they were finally on sale!


----------



## JustJenessa (Mar 2, 2013)

Today I repurchased the Maybelline Rocket Mascara and a I bought a Maybelline Color Whisper in Rose of Attraction and a Sally Hansen nail polish in in the Spotlight.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been buying tons of beauty products lately (mostly because I have way too much clothing and I needed to buy something different). This is just some stuff that I bought over the past couple days.
> 
> ...


 I was thinking about getting the UD lip gloss in Perversion.  How do you like it?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 2, 2013)

My bestie gave me a gift card to Ulta, so we had ourselves a fun little shopping trip!

OPI is Polka.com (part of their new Euro Centrale collection)

China Glaze in Frostbite (ever since I saw the show Whitney, I've been just DYING to wear a bright blue like her lol!)

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Eye Liner in Electric (I have Bora Bora and Royal and they are so gorgeous! and I needed one for St. Patty's Day coming up!)

*Not my nails is pics below


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bestie gave me a gift card to Ulta, so we had ourselves a fun little shopping trip!
> 
> ...


 The Polka.com is so pretty! I thought it was just a glittery polish, but after seeing some pics I think I definatly need to go to Ulta and pick it up!



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking about getting the UD lip gloss in Perversion.  How do you like it?


 I really like it. Their lip junkie lip gloss formula is just amazing! It doesn't smell or taste wierd and it lasts a long time. The color is really pretty.  It is actually pretty sheer. There is some darkness to it, but its a lot of sparkle and shine. I'm pretty fair skinned and it isn't overwhelming and its super pretty!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

Polka.com is so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Polka.com is so pretty!


 I agree, need to  add it to my collection since I love polka dots.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 3, 2013)

Polka.com is awesome! It needs a home on my shelf.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also Frostbite is amazing!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Mar 3, 2013)

Yesterday we found a new Ulta in East TN while visiting and shopping with my mom. I had been sticking with my no buy for a couple weeks but got all excited when I saw it and my fiance told me I could stick to my no buy because if I found something I wanted he would get it for me. Lucky for him I am on a NYX kick right now so nothing super expensive. I got: NYX Love in Paris palette in Be Our Guest Maurice (mostly purples with black, peach, and a tan shade) NYX cream shadow in Hunter Green so I can join the emerald craze ^_~ Ulta gel liner in Strut which is dark purple


----------



## LAtPoly (Mar 3, 2013)

The only place (that I know of) that sells OPI around these parts is JC Penny and...they were out of Polka.com already as of last weekend.  They only get 2 bottles of each color in new collections.  It was the only one left that I wanted since I got the minis of that collection.  Ho hum.

To make up for it, I have some  3 more Zoya Pixies Dusts (to go with London) and also Storm/Sharon coming my way!  May have to see if I can find it cheap somewhere after shipping.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only place (that I know of) that sells OPI around these parts is JC Penny and...they were out of Polka.com already as of last weekend.  They only get 2 bottles of each color in new collections.  It was the only one left that I wanted since I got the minis of that collection.  Ho hum.
> 
> To make up for it, I have some  3 more Zoya Pixies Dusts (to go with London) and also Storm/Sharon coming my way!  May have to see if I can find it cheap somewhere after shipping.


Polka.com is definitely the most popular out of that collection. I had seen the display quite a few times at several places and they were out of ONLY Polka.com. I lucked out at Ulta yesterday, they had their main display facing the front door as soon as you walk in and, of course, Polka.com was gone, so I went perusing the polish aisle later and I stumbled across a single Polka.com accidentally (or possibly not!) mixed in with other glitter polishes! Either someone was too lazy to put it back at the front or decided to be sneaky and come back for it later hoping no one would see it there. lol


----------



## ultajunkie (Mar 3, 2013)

So I bought quite a few things yesterday in Sephora:

Laura Mercier moisture supreme foundation

Dior Highlighter in Rose Diamond and in Amber Diamond

Nars eyeshadow primer

Sephora eyeshadow palette in green eyes for a friend of mine

I also bought the following from Body Shop:

Vitamin E rose toner

Vitamin E rose facial mist

Chocomania body wash

Chocomania body scrub

Shea butter body wash

Coconut and cocoa butter body scrub

I made it to VIB status for the year with Sephora yesterday so now I am thinking about ordering the Disney Jasmine collection online with my 10% off coupon. Has anyone gotten anything from the collection yet?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 3, 2013)

> Polka.com is so pretty!


 @ CheshireCookie - I agree, I really like the polka.com polish as well. Very pretty.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 3, 2013)

Today I bought a LancÃ´me HypnÃ´se mascara in black and their Juicy Tube in Pure. And I got a Matte F/X compact in Light by Cover F/X.


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Mar 4, 2013)

Stopped by CVS last night with my 20% off coupon &amp; grabbed all nail items. Sally Hansen Salon Effects"Kitty Kitty", essie apricot cuticle oil, &amp; essie "lady like". CVS had a great Spend $10 on Sally Hansen, Get $5 ExtraBucks back.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 4, 2013)

Some of the new Hard Candy polishes, Illamasqua nail polish in Vice, and I just ordered a backup of MAC Betty Bright because it came back in stock.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2013)

Did some late night shopping:

1. Revlon girly (finally).

2. Butter London lips &amp; tip in fiddlesticks.

3.Julep Charlotte, Evangeline, &amp; Rose


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did some late night shopping:
> 
> ...


 How did you get Evangeline?  I can't find it on the site.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you get Evangeline?  I can't find it on the site.


 It's not on the site, I got it from ebay.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did some late night shopping:
> 
> ...


 Yay you found Girly! Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay you found Girly! Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks, I cant wait to get it!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 5, 2013)

Been meaning to post what I bought on Friday during my trip to Walmart, which is rare cause target is closer.

hard candy gummy green, sweet tooth, jelly bean blue, and black tie optional.

flower gloriously golden and the lip stackable in p5

rimmel I lilac you

also bought a new fitted sheet (light blue yay) and a cute desktop storage cubbie which was marked down to $3 cause it was missing the lid.

oh and actually bf bought them along with a step stool for me to reach my closet cause he owed me for getting his sister an awesome bday gift


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 5, 2013)

I actually just bought a Violet Sky nail polish from Thepolishbar on etsy. My ulta, JC Penny, and Walmart were all out of OPI's polka.com and this was a super close match so I had to get it!


----------



## smsawchuk (Mar 6, 2013)

My newest purchase was three shades in the Kate Moss Rimmel collection, they were 3/9.99 at my local grocery store and Lord knows I can't pass up steals like that !


----------



## katlyne (Mar 7, 2013)

I bought lots of nail polish. Let's see. China Glaze: Blue Bells Ring Cast A Spell Merry Berry Glistening Snow Revlon: Reg. Line: Cherries in the Snow Colorstay line: Sorbet Bonsai Borghese: Brunello Grape Sally Hansen: Blue Me Away! Milani: New LE Texture: Shady Gray Aqua Splash Tainted in Red Wet N' Wild: Blue Moon Maybelline: Auburn Ablaze Alluring Rose I also bought a bunch of stuff to make some candy for my boyfriend.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

I have Merry Berry and it's gorgeous, Glistening Snow is super cute!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 8, 2013)

Essie's Bikini So Teeny which is a lovely blue-lavender pastel...





My honeybunch gave me OPI's new Oy, Another Polish Joke! for my early birthday present! :-D





And I bought another one of Revlon's Matte Lipsticks in Smoked Peach (I have Pink Pout already) and let me tell you, I'm OBSESSED now with their mattes, they're gorgeous! They last forever too...they're fantastic with pastel eyeshadows, great for a fresh spring look. I found these swatches online to show ya'll, I know they're old almost 2 years, but still FABULOUS -





Pink Pout is on the far left and Smoked Peach is the 3rd from the left. In order left to right they're 1) Pink Pout, 2) Sky Pink, 3) Smoked Peach, 4) Mauve Over It, 5) Stormy Pink and 6) Pink About It. I may just go buy them all and be done with it lol


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie's Bikini So Teeny which is a lovely blue-lavender pastel...
> 
> ...


 I would love to see swatches of your polish, and  smoked peach is so pretty.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 8, 2013)

Picked up the Laura Mercier Flawless Face Kit in Nude. The concealer is not my shade but I wanted everything else in there (trade list, ya'll!) and I picked up a UD 24/7 Liquid Liner in Perversion. I also got last year's Fresh Birthday Gift Duo too. Woo triple points at sephora! Non-Make up I picked up some freebies at Victorias Secret


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie's Bikini So Teeny which is a lovely blue-lavender pastel...
> 
> ...


 Bikini so teeny is one of my faves, I have it on my toes &amp; can't stop looking at it!


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Mar 8, 2013)

Ever since I got that Josie Maran Argan Oil from Ipsy I have been OBSESSED so since Im got  the triple points email from Sephora I had to hit them up b/c JM is not cheap but for triple points I figured it was really worth it. I also got the tarte palette since it was on sale and some soap and glory that stuff its amazing


----------



## katlyne (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have Merry Berry and it's gorgeous, Glistening Snow is super cute!


 isn't it though? I got a quartet of holiday mini's on sale and it had merry berry in it and as soon as I saw it was in their clearance section, I scopped it right up. lol. and yes. glistening snow is very pretty. I now have full bottles of the holiday collection of almost every color except for "glitter all the way" but I have a mini.(and good news, I didn't pay full price for a single one!) lol. now that I think about it. I haven't paid full price for any of my China Glaze polishes(except 1, Strawberry Fields, oh my goodness its gorgeous. I had to have it) I'm a big fan of "on sale" lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie's Bikini So Teeny which is a lovely blue-lavender pastel...
> 
> ...


 I have Pink Pout and really like ti too, also Stormy Pink!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> isn't it though? I got a quartet of holiday mini's on sale and it had merry berry in it and as soon as I saw it was in their clearance section, I scopped it right up. lol. and yes. glistening snow is very pretty. I now have full bottles of the holiday collection of almost every color except for "glitter all the way" but I have a mini.(and good news,* I didn't pay full price for a single one!)* lol. now that I think about it. I haven't paid full price for any of my China Glaze polishes(except 1, Strawberry Fields, oh my goodness its gorgeous. I had to have it) I'm a big fan of "on sale" lol


 That's always good! Yup fan of "on sale" too, means I can get more polishes for the same money woot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yolanda Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ever since I got that Josie Maran Argan Oil from Ipsy I have been OBSESSED so since Im got  the triple points email from Sephora I had to hit them up b/c JM is not cheap but for triple points I figured it was really worth it. I also got the tarte palette since it was on sale and some soap and glory that stuff its amazing


 That Tarte palette and that JM kit look great!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yolanda Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ever since I got that Josie Maran Argan Oil from Ipsy I have been OBSESSED so since Im got  the triple points email from Sephora I had to hit them up b/c JM is not cheap but for triple points I figured it was really worth it. I also got the tarte palette since it was on sale and some soap and glory that stuff its amazing


 I love that JM set! I need to add it to my wish list.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And I bought another one of Revlon's Matte Lipsticks in Smoked Peach (I have Pink Pout already) and let me tell you, I'm OBSESSED now with their mattes, they're gorgeous! They last forever too...they're fantastic with pastel eyeshadows, great for a fresh spring look. I found these swatches online to show ya'll, I know they're old almost 2 years, but still FABULOUS -
> ...


 I seriously love all 6 of those colors.  They are so me.  I am considering swinging by Ulta and picking them all up tomorrow.  They currently have Revlon buy 2 get 1 free so that works out quite well.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* 




And I bought another one of Revlon's Matte Lipsticks in Smoked Peach (I have Pink Pout already) and let me tell you, I'm OBSESSED now with their mattes, they're gorgeous! They last forever too...they're fantastic with pastel eyeshadows, great for a fresh spring look. I found these swatches online to show ya'll, I know they're old almost 2 years, but still FABULOUS -





Pink Pout is on the far left and Smoked Peach is the 3rd from the left. In order left to right they're 1) Pink Pout, 2) Sky Pink, 3) Smoked Peach, 4) Mauve Over It, 5) Stormy Pink and 6) Pink About It. I may just go buy them all and be done with it lol
You reminded me of Stormy Pink, so I wore it today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Mar 9, 2013)

I posted this on the Ulta group but also Just wanted to let you guys know that Ulta.com appears to be selling OPI online now, which hasn't happened before. They have the Wizard of Oz, Euro Centrale, top coats, &amp; Classic polishes from what I saw. Happy Shopping.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 9, 2013)

> I posted this on the Ulta group but also Just wanted to let you guys know that Ulta.com appears to be selling OPI online now, which hasn't happened before. They have the Wizard of Oz, Euro Centrale, top coats, &amp; Classic polishes from what I saw. Happy Shopping.


 Oh you have just made my day!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2013)

T



> I posted this on the Ulta group but also Just wanted to let you guys know that Ulta.com appears to be selling OPI online now, which hasn't happened before. They have the Wizard of Oz, Euro Centrale, top coats, &amp; Classic polishes from what I saw. Happy Shopping.


 Thanks for posting this!


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> T
> 
> Thanks for posting this!


 No problem!


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh you have just made my day!


 Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Mar 9, 2013)

I just got the Benefit Ultra Shines Triple Glammy lip gloss at Ulta. It's $18 for 3 full-sized tubes ($54 value). I bought one for my sister too. I'm so excited. I've used this before and loved it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(ooh..my very first post.. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the Benefit Ultra Shines Triple Glammy lip gloss at Ulta. It's $18 for 3 full-sized tubes ($54 value). I bought one for my sister too. I'm so excited. I've used this before and loved it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (ooh..my very first post.. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 Welcome ^^ You'll love it here!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the Benefit Ultra Shines Triple Glammy lip gloss at Ulta. It's $18 for 3 full-sized tubes ($54 value). I bought one for my sister too. I'm so excited. I've used this before and loved it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (ooh..my very first post.. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 Welcome!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 9, 2013)

I was on a low buy this month which clearly didn't work out lol Over the past week I've gotten: Physicians Formula - Smoky Hazel Eyes Shimmer Strips they changed the packaging on these and its so much nicer than older ones I have. NYX Candy Glitter Liner in Disco Ball and Disco Queen hate hate these Julep in Ellie, Alfre, and Julianne OPI - Cuckoo For This Color OPI - Vampsterdam OPI - Casino Royale OPI - Germani-Cure By OPI OPI - Don't Talk Bach To Me OPI - Color To Diner For Two fan brushes, two big fluffy face brushes 12 8 color WnW eyeshadow palettes IPSY Feb bag


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was on a low buy this month which clearly didn't work out lol
> 
> Over the past week I've gotten:
> ...


 O.O how did you find 12 different ones? Or did you get dupes?


----------



## katlyne (Mar 9, 2013)

I second that question. Let me do math in my head. 3 original 3 new years limited edition 2 spring limited edition Idk how you got 12



> O.O how did you find 12 different ones? Or did you get dupes?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I second that question. Let me do math in my head.
> 
> 3 original
> ...


 Typo, maybe?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness ya'll...I just had the most insanely fun purchasing episode ever lol

My birthday was yesterday, so my hubby, for my present, gave me what he called a "Nails Galore Package" lol, $75 to spend at Konad and $75 to spend on Amazon for accessories/extras for them!

At Konad I chose their Custom Advanced Set which has 3 plates, 4 polishes, a set of stamper and scraper and I added a Top Coat. I also added 5 more plates to complete that purchase.

At Amazon I bought a small fan for drying nails (I've been meaning to do that FOREVER), 2 Bundle Monster Nail Art Plate Packs (21 and 25 set), a larger size Black Konad Nail Polish, a set of Cheeky rhinestones (6 wheels of colors and clear mini circles and color shapes) and Konad's double sided stamper.

I'm in nail heaven and I'm so anxiously and impatiently now waiting for them to arrive lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness ya'll...I just had the most insanely fun purchasing episode ever lol
> 
> ...


Wow nice haulage! I want to know which fan you got and how it works when you get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> never thought of it lol


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness ya'll...I just had the most insanely fun purchasing episode ever lol
> 
> ...


 Happy belated birthday!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Typo, maybe?


 I got a bunch of 8 color ww palettes at rite aid but they were duplicates. $0.69 each!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a bunch of 8 color ww palettes at rite aid but they were duplicates. $0.69 each!!!


wow that's cheap!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy belated birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> O.O how did you find 12 different ones? Or did you get dupes?


 I bought the 3 originals over and over as gifts and whatnot for people while they were $0.69.

To add to my previous list, I saw Pssssst dry shampoo for $2 so I bought 2 and also picked up storage containers for my makeup finally!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a bunch of 8 color ww palettes at rite aid but they were duplicates. $0.69 each!!!


That IS an AMAZING price!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I bought the 3 originals over and over as gifts and whatnot for people while they were $0.69.
> ...


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> makes sense now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't see them for $0.69 D: great deal though!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> makes sense now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't see them for $0.69 D: great deal though!


 Super good deal. If only I coulda snagged the LE ones for that price. Girl can dream!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness ya'll...I just had the most insanely fun purchasing episode ever lol
> 
> ...






Happy belated birthday



   Sounds like you had a fun shopping day &amp; a very thoughtful hubby.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a bunch of 8 color ww palettes at rite aid but they were duplicates. $0.69 each!!!


 Thats a great deal.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 10, 2013)

Totally not makeup related but just bought 3 rings from baublebox for $35 and free shipping. Heres hoping they dont turn my hand green! Lol


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 10, 2013)

Stupid phone... Double post


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super good deal. If only I coulda snagged the LE ones for that price. Girl can dream!


 IKR!That would be so great!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 10, 2013)

Totally kinda unrelated, but does anyone know how good of quality jewelmint stuff is? I seen the super cheap promo code and I keep telling myself I don't need it but I MUST have it.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally kinda unrelated, but does anyone know how good of quality jewelmint stuff is? I seen the super cheap promo code and I keep telling myself I don't need it but I MUST have it.


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. its cheap costume jewelry, the necklaces all kink up and the plating rubs off. just. no. stay away from it


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Mar 10, 2013)

Just got a few NYX things from a quick Ulta stop: some purple liquid liner and then three of the jumbo eye pencils in a cornflower blue, light green, and a pink to try some pastel looks ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dekilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got a few NYX things from a quick Ulta stop: some purple liquid liner and then three of the jumbo eye pencils in a cornflower blue, light green, and a pink to try some pastel looks ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I bought the blue liquid liner from NYX last week and the first time I tried it, it literally splattered all over my eye. I had blue flakes coming out of my tear duct the rest of the day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let me know how the purple is, I love the color selection they have!



> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. its cheap costume jewelry, the necklaces all kink up and the plating rubs off. just. no. stay away from it


 Thanks! I figured that was the case, just wanted to make sure.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 10, 2013)

> :15d: Happy belated birthday:15d: Â Â  Sounds like you had a fun shopping day &amp; a very thoughtful hubby.


 Thank you! He has his moments ;-)


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 10, 2013)

Seriously contemplating buying bh cosmetics brushes. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dots (Mar 10, 2013)

I picked up some of the Maybelline super shine glosses, a color tattoo, a Flower blush and cream shadow, a few Elf blushes and cream liner, a few different concealers, and a Milani blush and bronzer. I'm really enjoying the drugstore products lately which is good cus it tempts me less at Sephora. I did also get three of the Pink sprays at VS...I have always loved Fresh and Clean but purchased a few of the other scents. I was going to try to order some French Pharmacy stuff online but turns out, my bf is going to Paris for a week and I asked her to pick up a few things, Bio Derma, Nuxe, etc. Just a few things, but excited to try them.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 10, 2013)

Yikes... spent over $80 on nail polish! 3 Illamasquas, a Nails, Inc, mini sets of the OPI Liquid Sand and Great &amp; Powerful Oz collections, and 3 of the Oz glitters, aaaaannnnd the Polka.com polish. Phew... that's ridiculous lol, then I exchanged my Estee Lauder foundation for a lighter shade (soooo much better and I love it!), replacement Clarisonic head, MUFE setting spray, a Nars lip pencil... then my drugstore purchases. I can't even remember. .. that's bad!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 11, 2013)

I just got back from Walmart and I got

-Simple cleansing face wipes

-Maybelliene Dream Bouncy blush in Plum Wine

-Sally Hanson nail polish in Strobe Light (I am so bad, I cannot resist a glitter polish)

-Rimmel Kate Moss Long Lasting Lipstick in 104

-Covergirl Lipperfection Gloss Balm in Coral Twist. I love coral lips!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got back from Walmart and I got
> 
> ...


 Strobe Light is a gorgeous glitter!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yikes... spent over $80 on nail polish! 3 Illamasquas, a Nails, Inc, mini sets of the OPI Liquid Sand and Great &amp; Powerful Oz collections, and 3 of the Oz glitters, aaaaannnnd the Polka.com polish. Phew... that's ridiculous lol, then I exchanged my Estee Lauder foundation for a lighter shade (soooo much better and I love it!), replacement Clarisonic head, MUFE setting spray, a Nars lip pencil... then my drugstore purchases. I can't even remember. .. that's bad!!


 Wow thats a great haul, I have polish envy lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 11, 2013)

> Wow thats a great haul, I have polish envy lol.


 One of the Oz polishes is weird. . The gold glitter in the When Monkeys Fly curls, so I think I'll be trying to do a jelly to keep it in place. Too bad because it's so interesting.


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Mar 11, 2013)

Ulta.com has free shipping on their OPI polishes when you buy 2!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of the Oz polishes is weird. . The gold glitter in the When Monkeys Fly curls, so I think I'll be trying to do a jelly to keep it in place. Too bad because it's so interesting.


 Oh no! that one looks so pretty. Hope it works out.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ulta.com has free shipping on their OPI polishes when you buy 2!


 Thanks for posting this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ulta.com has free shipping on their OPI polishes when you buy 2!


Oh lordy, now I just went and bought two....I Theodore You and Which is Witch....self control, heavens, what's that?!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh lordy, now I just went and bought two....I Theodore You and Which is Witch....self control, heavens, what's that?!


 LOL


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh lordy, now I just went and bought two....I Theodore You and Which is Witch....*self control, heavens, what's that?! *


 I don't think you'll get an answer here...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

I completely forgot to post I got an Easter mystery bag from 365 days of color yesterday. There was a 15% discount until yesterday and apparently I cant say no to discounts.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think you'll get an answer here...






No, I don't think I will...which is why I love you all! lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh lordy, now I just went and bought two....I Theodore You and Which is Witch....self control, heavens, what's that?!


 Don't worry I will be roaming the Ulta OPI page for a while, looking up swatches, figuring out what I want XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I completely forgot to post I got an Easter mystery bag from 365 days of color yesterday. There was a 15% discount until yesterday and apparently I cant say no to discounts.


 AHHH I want to see what you get XD I love mystery bags!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ulta.com has free shipping on their OPI polishes when you buy 2!


 ohhh nooo. why did I see this, whyyyyyyyyy I do NOT need more nail polish. I don't. I don't dear god. my mouse! what is it doing???? nooo not the ulta page. damnit. sighhh. looks like I'll be making another polish rack.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHHH I want to see what you get XD I love mystery bags!


 I will post it whenever it comes in.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 11, 2013)

I ordered Benefit Posietint and That Gal and another Tarte Skintuitive Lipsurgence whatever, which I've fallen in love with.  *sighs*  I can't refuse triple Sephora points.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will post it whenever it comes in.


 Yay thanks!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 11, 2013)

I splurged tonight...*BIG TIME!!*

I got *2* Nars matte lipsticks (Cruella and Dragon Girl), *and* Benefit They're Real mascara...but I love them all! The mascara was suggested on a couple other forums, and OMG it is seriously the best mascara I have ever used!! My lashes look sooo amazing!! They could definitely pass as falsies which is _exactly_ the look I go for with mascara.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 11, 2013)

Itty bitty purchase but happy with it. Hard candy sugar rush polish. Reminds me of an oreo blizzard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 11, 2013)

Double post


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 12, 2013)

> I splurged tonight...*BIG TIME!!* I gotÂ *2* Nars matte lipsticks (Cruella and Dragon Girl),Â *and* Benefit They're Real mascara...but I love them all! The mascara was suggested on a couple other forums, and OMG it is seriously the best mascara I have ever used!! My lashes look sooo amazing!! They could definitely pass as falsies which isÂ _exactly_ the look I go for with mascara.


 Yay! I had thought to recommend that mascara in the thread you started, but remember you commented several times about budget friendly/drugstore brands. This mascara is on my top 5 list lol.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Mar 12, 2013)

I've gone a bit wild lately.. 

I got 2 packages of target makeup wipes

Wet N Wild Nail polish I need a refresh mint

Essie's Fiji

China Glaze flip flop fantasy

Loreal 185 Lilac ever after

Rimmel stay matte powder

Rimmel waterproof mascara

.... 

And too much stuff from Sephora... 

Hourglass veil primer

Laura Mercier Silk Creme foundation

Dior lip balm (rose)

Soap and Glory Hand Food

Soap and Glory body wash

... then I couldn't help myself I went and got the Sephora Favorites- In the Glow collection. 

I told you... I went a bit wild.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 12, 2013)

Loreal glam bronze in beaming bronze

Maybelline fit me in soft honey

Milani lip flash in star flash

Rimmel stay glossy in black diva

Maybelline colorsensational in electric orange

Maybelline color whisper in pink possibilities 

then a Korean brand lipgloss in peach, even tastes like peaches!

And a Korean brand black and whitehead liquid extractor.

i bought all that makeup cause it was on sale in a store I was covering for.

the bronzes, powder, and lip pencil were clearance. The rimmel was 50% off and the lipsticks were bogo 50% and I had a coupon for $2 off two. On top of all that, I get my employee discount. Couldn't resist. Spent less than $25 for all that (bought tissues and clearance hair color too).

i paid $10 for that Korean gloss but omg its close to full coverage (and my lips are very pigmented) and the taste is so wonderful! And the $15 liquid extractor works soooo much better than strips.

gosh I can't believe I spent $50 on beauty products today.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I had thought to recommend that mascara in the thread you started, but remember you commented several times about budget friendly/drugstore brands. This mascara is on my top 5 list lol.


 I figured I'd just do it since I had multiple people say it's the best...and I get paid on Friday, so it was pretty much a "What the hey" move. And honestly, I would say that it is totally worth the price!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow you got a pretty good deal and that liquid extractor sounds interesting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

I did some drugstore-ish shopping got:

Elf - Countour Brush

Elf -Small Precision Brush

Ecotools - Bamboo Buffing brush

Almay - Makeup Eraser Sticks

90 goody bobbies

Hard Candy - 631 Little Bo Pink

Hard Candy -633 Little Hottie

Bon Bons tiny polish in a cute hot pink(brings back memories XD)

Neutrogena - Oil free eye makeup remover

Goody classics barettes (third time I buy them, because I keep on losing them)

Goody Ouchless Ribbon headwraps(like twistband, but cheaper XD )

Opi - Liquid Sand in The Impossible

OPI - Polka. com

Real Techniques - Blush Brush

Real Techniques - lash-brow groomer


----------



## JoiBell (Mar 12, 2013)

I went to Ulta looking for a new cheaper foundation. I use MUFE Face and Body but sometimes I need something more matte and with a little heavier coverage. I wanted to try a cheaper brand.

*ULTA:*

Revlon Colorstay Foundation in Cappuccino

Revlon Photo Ready Foundation in Cappucino (â™¥â™¥â™¥)

Revlon Nearly Naked Pressed Powder in Dark

Real Techniques Pro Powder brush

Real Techniques Pro Angled Foundation brush

Real Techniques Pro/Expert Face Brush

Re-purchased the NYX Eye pencil in Milk

*Sephora:*

Re-purchased the Smith's Rosebud Salve (â™¥â™¥â™¥)

Re-purchased the MUFE HD face primer

*Five Below:*

L.A. Colors Jumbo Eye Pencils in Black and Blue (only $2 and so far they are a great NYX dupe)


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did some drugstore-ish shopping got:
> 
> ...


 The Impossible is my favorite!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did some drugstore-ish shopping got:
> 
> ...


 Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Impossible is my favorite!


 Me too, and to think I didnt like it when I first saw it. I fell in love with it after I used it and saw how pretty it looked.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 12, 2013)

How is Polka.com?? is it as magical as it seems?!



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did some drugstore-ish shopping got:
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 12, 2013)

> How is Polka.com?? is it as magical as it seems?!


 It's a fun color, I swatched it the other night over a lime green Illamasqua and loved it!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 12, 2013)

there's nothing else i can say to that besides *SQUEE!!!!!!* 






downside - i work at starbucks and they dont let us wear nail polish but I just looooove fun things like polka.com (or upside considering i dont have the urge to spend $ on nail polish?)



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's a fun color, I swatched it the other night over a lime green Illamasqua and loved it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Impossible is my favorite!


 It's gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great haul!


 I needed some stuff...definitely needed more polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is Polka.com?? is it as magical as it seems?!


 It is!! SOOOO pretty!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> there's nothing else i can say to that besides *SQUEE!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


 They won't let you wear _*ANY*_ nail polish?  Geez.  I mean, I guess I could understand because Starbucks is in the food industry and stuff, but... ouch.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They won't let you wear _*ANY*_ nail polish?  Geez.  I mean, I guess I could understand because Starbucks is in the food industry and stuff, but... ouch.


 IKR? that would be torture for me!


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They won't let you wear _*ANY*_ nail polish?  Geez.  I mean, I guess I could understand because Starbucks is in the food industry and stuff, but... ouch.


Nope, I can totally understand that. I don't think I would want even clear nail polish chips on one of my baked goods.

Now that I don't work in the food industry, I have some time to show off some nail color. haha


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too, and to think I didnt like it when I first saw it. I fell in love with it after I used it and saw how pretty it looked.


 I wasn't absolutely sure I liked it until I tried it. It was too hard to tell its true color from swatches because it seems to look different on everyone!



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 True story. I'm currently rocking it, and it's so gorgeous that it's my first monochrome mani in so long that I can't even remember the last time I had one for more than 2 days!! I'm currently on day 3 I think, and it's wearing *like a champ! *I've cooked and washed dishes and washed and conditioned my hair, and not a single chip and hardly and tip wear! Ah-mazing!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 12, 2013)

yeah :/ I do put nail polish on when i have more than 2 days off in a row if i remember to do it...but i've been working at sbux for 6 years so i've been polish free for that long too. i took 5 months off for an internship and it was NAIL ART GALORE! I'm a supervisor at Starbucks so if someone else wears nail polish I have to wag my unpolished finger at them. That being said, I cringe whenever I see chipped polish on a waitress/someone else working in food service. 

When my mom first came to the States, she was a Paul Mitchell hair model AND had a station in a posh San Francisco salon for a few years. She hates that my sister and I can't do anything fun with our hair or nails due to Starbucks being our side gigs. 



> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, I can totally understand that. I don't think I would want even clear nail polish chips on one of my baked goods.
> 
> Now that I don't work in the food industry, I have some time to show off some nail color. haha





> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IKR? that would be torture for me!





> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They won't let you wear _*ANY*_ nail polish?  Geez.  I mean, I guess I could understand because Starbucks is in the food industry and stuff, but... ouch.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah :/ I do put nail polish on when i have more than 2 days off in a row if i remember to do it...but i've been working at sbux for 6 years so i've been polish free for that long too. i took 5 months off for an internship and it was NAIL ART GALORE! I'm a supervisor at Starbucks so if someone else wears nail polish I have to wag my unpolished finger at them. That being said, I cringe whenever I see chipped polish on a waitress/someone else working in food service.
> 
> When my mom first came to the States, she was a Paul Mitchell hair model AND had a station in a posh San Francisco salon for a few years. She hates that my sister and I can't do anything fun with our hair or nails due to Starbucks being our side gigs.


 You can't do anything with your hair either?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a friend who works at Dunkin Donuts, and there it's no nail polish, no rings, hair pulled back in a pony or bun.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 12, 2013)

It must be in a "natural color" and put up if longer than shoulder length. When having two tone hair was in (yanno, the underside was a different color) than was kinda pushing it but acceptable. No facial piercings and no excessive ear piercings either.



> You can't do anything with your hair either?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It must be in a "natural color" and put up if longer than shoulder length. When having two tone hair was in (yanno, the underside was a different color) than was kinda pushing it but acceptable. No facial piercings and no excessive ear piercings either.


 Dang!! Dunkin definitely isn't that strict! At the one right by my apartment, they have all sorts of facial piercings (nose, lip etc.) and funky colored hair (blue, pink, purple, fire engine red etc).


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> It must be in a "natural color" and put up if longer than shoulder length. When having two tone hair was in (yanno, the underside was a different color) than was kinda pushing it but acceptable. No facial piercings and no excessive ear piercings either.


 Eh, sounds like pretty much every retail store. The nail polish thing is surprising though.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eh, sounds like pretty much every retail store. The nail polish thing is surprising though.


 I've worked a lot of retail, and I can only think of 1 place that had requirements like that -- Kohl's. The rest pretty much didn't care. The most lenient dress code you'll ever find though is at Urban Outfitters. During my orientation when they went over dress code, they said "There is no dress code as long as you're dressed appropriately." We had one guy who always wore fairly short and fairly tight jean shorts and crop tops with bleach blonde hair (and he was black, so there's no way in the world it was even close to his natural color!!). It was so much fun working there because I could get away with wearing things that I wouldn't normally get away with wearing -- funky combinations and the like.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> I've worked a lot of retail, and I can only think of 1 place that had requirements like that -- Kohl's. The rest pretty much didn't care. The most lenient dress code you'll ever find though is at Urban Outfitters. During my orientation when they went over dress code, they said "There is no dress code as long as you're dressed appropriately." We had one guy who always wore fairly short and fairly tight jean shorts and crop tops with bleach blonde hair (and he was black, so there's no way in the world it was even close to his natural color!!). It was so much fun working there because I could get away with wearing things that I wouldn't normally get away with wearing -- funky combinations and the like.


 I heard Kohl's was pretty strict. I used to work at Toys R Us. Some stores were strict about dress code and some weren't. At the first one I worked at, you could show up in khakis &amp; a solid black t-shirt, but the last one I worked at wasn't so lenient.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heard Kohl's was pretty strict. I used to work at Toys R Us. Some stores were strict about dress code and some weren't. At the first one I worked at, you could show up in khakis &amp; a solid black t-shirt, but the last one I worked at wasn't so lenient.


 Yeah, Kohl's was definitely the strictest of all the places I've worked...and that includes Best Buy (although I guess you could count that as the strictest since you have to wear a uniform shirt and khakis), PacSun, Claire's (don't *ever* work there, at least as a keyholder -- being an associate might not be _that bad_, but I don't know for sure), Urban Outfitters...

...Yeah...I've spent almost every summer since 11th grade working in retail, usually holding 2 jobs at once...and I'm a college senior.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I needed some stuff...definitely needed more polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yup, you can never have enough polish lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, you can never have enough polish lol.


 IKR! XD


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 12, 2013)

I had a long exhausting day at work (even though it's Spring Break here so technically I'm OFF work, but my bosses needed me to come take care of some stuff for most of the day) and because of this, I just HAD to go and buy Coastal Scent's Mirage Palette which is on sale for $12.95......it had to be done, ladies, it just had to....rough tiring day...rewards...etc.

Not like I don't have enough eyeshadows, what with the 252 palette, the 120 palette, all of the go palettes, the 88 ultra shimmer palette, the 42 palette and the 88 metal mania palette......O GOOD GRIEF.

Had to be done.

'Nuff Said


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a long exhausting day at work (even though it's Spring Break here so technically I'm OFF work, but my bosses needed me to come take care of some stuff for most of the day) and because of this, I just HAD to go and buy Coastal Scent's Mirage Palette which is on sale for $12.95......it had to be done, ladies, it just had to....rough tiring day...rewards...etc.
> 
> ...


 Wow thats an impressive eye shadow collection!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow thats an impressive eye shadow collection!


 I may have a TAD eyeshadow obsession....maybe, just a lil bitty ol' one.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may have a TAD eyeshadow obsession....maybe, just a lil bitty ol' one.


 That's crazy XD well, you can't really complain about not having lots of colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was disappointed about my 88 palette so I didn't buy any eye shadow from CS ever again after that. But the quads I've gotten are really  nice XD


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's crazy XD well, you can't really complain about not having lots of colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was disappointed about my 88 palette so I didn't buy any eye shadow from CS ever again after that. But the quads I've gotten are really  nice XD


Aw I'm sorry to hear that! Which 88 did you get?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 12, 2013)

I found what i call a junk store. Stuff thats been discontinued or new packaging etc. I racked up! Keep in mind i spent $50 on everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> everything is still well within its expiration dates too!! 2 ped eggs 3 sally hansen nail pens (orange pink and nude) 1 sally hansen nail art pen 1 each Small bottles of Not Your Mothers hair spray, heat spray and dry shampoo 2 mini cristophe hairsprays (never heard of it but i like trying) 2 lumene time freeze instant cooling eye sticks Alba papaya facial mask 2 24.7 smoothing anti aging moisturizers 2 24.7 targeted wrinkle treatment Cvs retinol perfect and correct eye treatment Skin effects under eye therapy Nuance anti aging super cream 2 Actifade face 2 actifade eyes 2 30ct pks of cvs detoxifying cleansing makeup wipes


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 13, 2013)

- A miniature hair trimmer from Wahl called the Peanut. - 2 hair dryers. (1 mini and 1 micro). - A yoga mat that set me back $100 - A table clamp for my hairstyling practice heads.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> - A miniature hair trimmer from Wahl called the Peanut.
> 
> - 2 hair dryers. (1 mini and 1 micro).
> ...


Woooo-weeee....that must be some yoga mat! lol


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Mar 13, 2013)

Ulta:

Benefit Facial Cream

Orly Jealous Much

hair control clips

Came with:

Hello Flawless Oxygen Sample

Benefit Makeup Bag

Laura Gellar Spackle Mini

Urban Decay Primer Potion Sin Mini

Lorac Tantalizer Mini Posie Tint Mini

Smashbox Hyperlash Mini

Walmart:

CoverGirl Olay Corrector

L'Oreal Super Blendable Crayon

CVS:

Maybelline Quad Natural Shock

Sally Hansen Nail Strips Love Letter, Sweet Tart-an, Kitty Kitty

Rimmel Scandal Eyes Taupe(meant to get Nude)

Sephora:

Illamasqua Hussy &amp; Rude

Illamasqua Speckle &amp; Scarce

I also got an Ulta 20% which includes everything for online &amp; I think I'll get the new TooFaced Summer Eyes &amp; a couple of OPI's to make the $50 free shipping.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 13, 2013)

> Woooo-weeee....that must be some yoga mat! lol


 Yeah, you're telling me, it's one of those thin rubber ones that are somewhat heavy... Considering my first mat only cost me $25 but the foam type material was ripping out in chunks... And I am proud to say that my toenails are properly well trimmed... Lol


----------



## Rubyriot (Mar 13, 2013)

I juuuust ordered the Jouer matte moisturizing tint online. I'm really excited to try this as I've been looking for something lightweight, will control the shine (super oily) and not look disgusting around my mouth where my skin is dry and flaky. (My skin kind of hates me right now) and I have heard some amazing reviews on it! It was 38$ plus 15$ shipping to Canada, if anyone's curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, you're telling me, it's one of those thin rubber ones that are somewhat heavy... Considering my first mat only cost me $25 but the foam type material was ripping out in chunks... And I am proud to say that my toenails are properly well trimmed... Lol


lmao! I miss yoga SOOOO much! I really need to start it up again, but I really wanted to lose some weight first





I bought Revlon's Sky Pink Matte lipstick today! That brings my Revlon matte lip to a total of 3...I didn't see any others at the stand, but by golly, I'll find them! They are so fabulous for such a good price!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lmao! I miss yoga SOOOO much! I really need to start it up again, but I really wanted to lose some weight first
> ...


 I want Sky Pink now D:


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 13, 2013)

So, I got the MUFE Mat Velvet foundation, love! Plus, a new Kat von D blush in Por Vida, gorgeous pink!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want Sky Pink now D:






lol....go get it girl!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 13, 2013)

My most favorite and exciting purchase I recently made was the BH Cosmetics 120 palette 5th edition. 

What makes it even better I got it for $8.85 



 





They had BH cosmetics on Hautelook &amp; I had a $15 promotion for my first purchase and when I saw this I knew I had to take advantage.

The colors are all super gorgeous...there are some that are not as pigmented but there are plenty to chose from that I don't mind.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

I got my Sephora order today:

Sephora - Daily Brush Cleanser

Tokidoki - Perfetto Eyeliner Arlecchino 

Hello Kitty - Liquid Nail Art Blueberry (gorgeous periwinkle &lt;3 ).


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 13, 2013)

I just ordered 3 salmon concealers from Eve Pearl. (Fair, Light, &amp; Medium).


----------



## LAtPoly (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, you're telling me, it's one of those thin rubber ones that are somewhat heavy... Considering my first mat only cost me $25 but the foam type material was ripping out in chunks... And I am proud to say that my toenails are properly well trimmed... Lol


 I paid about that for my good yoga mat.  A Manduka Pro, extra long.  Worth every cent, more padding for my knees.  My instructor has had hers for over 10 years!

i did find that i need a towel for it.  They're slippy until they break in, and I'm a sweaty yogi to boot.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 13, 2013)

> I just ordered 3 salmon concealers from Eve Pearl. (Fair, Light, &amp; Medium).


 For a second, I wondered why you were putting makeup on a fish or trying to hide them... *facepalm*


----------



## madeupMegan (Mar 13, 2013)

How's the quality of the Hello Kitty nail polish? The colours look cute, and for $5 I'd be willing to overlook the fact it's Hello Kitty.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 13, 2013)

> For a second, I wondered why you were putting makeup on a fish or trying to hide them... *facepalm*


 Ah, gotcha. I had to read your post a couple of times for me to get it... "Oh right, a salmon is a fish" rather than a colour, but... Now I am just confusing myself... I even have trouble with certain terms that we take for granted... For me it's "stippling" in the context that it is being used now. *sigh* I guess I am somewhat old fashioned, lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, gotcha. I had to read your post a couple of times for me to get it... "Oh right, a salmon is a fish" rather than a colour, but... Now I am just confusing myself...
> 
> I even have trouble with certain terms that we take for granted... For me it's "stippling" in the context that it is being used now. *sigh* I guess I am somewhat old fashioned, lol


Oh gracious, I suddenly thought of this! -





my, it's been a loooong time since I've seen Disney's Fantasia! lol


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 13, 2013)

> Oh gracious, I suddenly thought of this! -
> 
> my, it's been a loooong time since I've seen Disney's Fantasia! lol


 Oh. My. God. That's my favorite movie! And now, that's gonna be the first mental image I get when I think of salmon lol Have I said lately how much I love this place?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 13, 2013)

> I paid about that for my good yoga mat. Â A Manduka Pro, extra long. Â Worth every cent, more padding for my knees. Â My instructor has had hers for over 10 years! i did find that i need a towel for it. Â They're slippy until they break in, and I'm a sweaty yogi to boot.


 Yeah mine is a Jade harmony mat long. And thanks for the tip on the mat break in. (Nobody told me about that...ðŸ˜Ÿ) As I was puzzled by some slippage I was having this afternoon. And I am sweater too, reminds me of my hockey days...


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 13, 2013)

> Ah, gotcha. I had to read your post a couple of times for me to get it... "Oh right, a salmon is a fish" rather than a colour, but... Now I am just confusing myself... I even have trouble with certain terms that we take for granted... For me it's "stippling" in the context that it is being used now. *sigh* I guess I am somewhat old fashioned, lol


 Is there another use of the word "stippling" other than the art technique &amp; the brush?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 13, 2013)

> Oh gracious, I suddenly thought of this! -
> 
> my, it's been a loooong time since I've seen Disney's Fantasia! lol


 LOL - ðŸ˜… you just made my night CC. Awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 13, 2013)

> Is there another use of the word "stippling" other than the art technique &amp; the brush?


 It's meant as an action. There is no such thing as a dedicated stippling brush... Someone just made that up on some YouTube video and it stuck. There is of course dedicated stippling sponges -- the black, orange and red ones used in out-of-kit F/X. And I am sure it went through a "change in definition" as well back in the 70's. So now (mid 2000's), we're seeing a "change in definition" again. Oh well, make-up is all about evolution...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For a second, I wondered why you were putting makeup on a fish or trying to hide them... *facepalm*


 lmao literally!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How's the quality of the Hello Kitty nail polish? The colours look cute, and for $5 I'd be willing to overlook the fact it's Hello Kitty.


 Actually, pretty decent( I swatched it and tested it out for ya XD ) 2 coats give full opacity and it doesn't take forever to dry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Mar 13, 2013)

Bought 10 random Milani items on eBay Some NYX blushes Rubbing alcohol - got some 88 palettes in a swap which took forever to sanitize  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Been a slow makeupless week for me so far.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 13, 2013)

Bought some pacifica coconut water towelettes at target. They smell soooooo good.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 15, 2013)

Amazon:

47 Bundle Monster Nail Stamping Plates

Konad Double side Stamping Set

Sephora:

Caudelie Premier Cru Eye Cream (Deluxe free product from order)

Urban Decay Primer Potion

Fresh Umbrian Clay Mattifying Serum (I adored it in the January Man Repeller Glossybox!)

Samples: Ole Henriksen Brightening Moisturizer, Ole Henriksen Ultimate Lift Eye Gel, Philosophy Full of Promise Restoring Cream

Yay, fun stuff! lol I'm spending WAAAAY too much time perusing through the bundle monster plates!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mind if I ask how much were those stamping plates?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mind if I ask how much were those stamping plates?


Those are actually two sets, one of 21 and one of 25 (plus 1 konad plate that I bought separately, I realized after I counted lol)....um let's see, the 21 set was $17.99 and the 25 set was $21.99. SOOOO much cheaper than Konad and from what I understand, they are the best quality for a brand other than Konad.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Those are actually two sets, one of 21 and one of 25 (plus 1 konad plate that I bought separately, I realized after I counted lol)....um let's see, the 21 set was $17.99 and the 25 set was $21.99. SOOOO much cheaper than Konad and from what I understand, they are the best quality for a brand other than Konad.


 yup way cheaper than konad!! pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yup way cheaper than konad!! pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


As a matter of fact, if I recall correctly, the stamp plate that Scooby384 used in one of her recent manicures (the green with white bouncing potted plants) is a Bundle Monster plate  They're pretty good quality. I've read reviews and seen videos on different brand plates and others are just horrid and don't stamp well at all!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, if I recall correctly, the stamp plate that Scooby384 used in one of her recent manicures (the green with white bouncing potted plants) is a Bundle Monster plate  They're pretty good quality. I've read reviews and seen videos on different brand plates and others are just horrid and don't stamp well at all!


 k thx for that ^^ if I buy some plates, I'll make sure I get those


----------



## Dots (Mar 15, 2013)

I've purchased quite a few things to try lately, but mostly just small things but in the past day, I got two Nivea lip butters, the Pacifica Coconut Wipes, and I just ordered my very first Michael Kors Bag. I have a few things on my shopping list in the next month or two...I think The Sephora VIB event should be coming up, right?


----------



## captainamanda (Mar 15, 2013)

There was a special at Ulta, so I bought Tarte's Amazonian Clay Foundation and got a deluxe sample of their eye primer and Lights, Camera, Lashes!


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 15, 2013)

A color club quartet called wicked sweet... Neon scented mini bottles!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

Got my order from Ulta: 

Opi Gargantuan Green Grape

OPI Black Cherry Chutney

 OPI Oz mini set

XXXL Shine Lipgloss

by Essence Nude Candy 19


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 15, 2013)

I got my Sephora order this week with Viva la Juicy perfume, princess Jasmine mirror, and a Clinique chubby stick. BI points: Benefit's Porefessional (I really like it). Samples: the 2 piece Philosophy set, Caudalie Premier creme, and some perfume samples.

I just brought Flower's 3-in-one "Zoom-In" mascara from Walmart and REALLY like it so far. I might buy a back-up to take home before spring break is over.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Sephora order this week with Viva la Juicy perfume, princess Jasmine mirror, and a Clinique chubby stick. BI points: Benefit's Porefessional (I really like it). Samples: the 2 piece Philosophy set, Caudalie Premier creme, and some perfume samples.
> 
> I just brought Flower's 3-in-one "Zoom-In" mascara from Walmart and REALLY like it so far. I might buy a back-up to take home before spring break is over.


 Yay you got your mirror  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Mar 16, 2013)

Saw someone discussing cameras in here the other day and I impulse bought a new camera. Enablers!


----------



## leo760 (Mar 16, 2013)

Went to Ulta yesterday after work...JUST for hair treatment....20mins later lol i got 2 packets of the Macadamia Oil deep repair masque, NYX jumbo pencil liner in Knight and i got benefits porefressional and benefits that a gal (?) brightening primer. I got the tiny sizes to try out first.


----------



## toyaqueen (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bought some pacifica coconut water towelettes at target. They smell soooooo good.


 oooh those sound amaaaaaazing, and i didnt realize target sold pacifica! i hope they have better prices than whole foods lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 16, 2013)

got one of the new lollipop wet n wild color icon nail polishes


----------



## Moneytomakeup1 (Mar 16, 2013)

My most recent purchase was maybelline color-sensational vivid in neon red and electric orange. My other recent purchase was candy yum yum from mac which is another matte neon pink with a blue tint. I definitely recommend the maybelline's vivid's they are 5.50 at target and give off great colors.


----------



## CherryMariexxxo (Mar 16, 2013)

Over the past month or so I have been shopping a lot!!!.  I recently purchased the Ben Nye Banna Powder and I love it.  I use it to set my concealer and any other areas I highlight.  I also purchased their Luxury Powder in Topaz as an all over face powder.  I normally use MAC's mineralized SkinFinish Natural, but during the Winter it looks too red and then I'll buy a different one and it's too light in the Summer and the Luxury Powder is currenty working for both seasons so far.  I re-stocked up on my MAC Chromaline and MAC Fix+ and I spray it on my face daily.  I purchased some MAC lipsticks in Snob and I forgot the other.   I love NARS blushes but their brand in general is expensive.  I ran out of my NARS Orgasm blush and purchased a baked blush from Milani called Luminous and it is a pretty close dupe for NARS Orgasm blush at least until I purchase some more.  I also bought from Milani their 24hr waterproof liquid eyeliner...WARNING it is a great eyeliner but since it is waterproof they only way to remove it is with an oil-based eye makeup remover so I purchased the remover from Maybelline.  I also purchased a few 24hr Tattoo Eye Shadows from Maybelline.  I like them, but you may want to practice with them first before using them with your MakeUp look because even though they are very pretty, they are a little hard to work with sometimes.  I haven't tested the 24hr theory because I've only worn it to go out at night.  I'm always buying something from Ulta, I got a few of their Ulta Brand eyeshadows and a Kabuki Brush.  I puchased a brush from Sonia Kashuk called a contour brush which is comparable to the MAC flat top contour brush #163.  The MAC brush is $35 the Sonia Kashuk brush from Target was $13 and it work great for contouring.  While in F21 I purchased a bronzer and an eyeshadow in a dark blue.  I haven't used the eyeshadow yet, but surprisingly I use the bronzer daily.  I didn't really expect to get a good bronzer from F21.  I'm a shopaholic so sometimes I just buy things because they look pretty lol.    The last thing I purchased a few weeks ago and I love it...is the Laura Mercier Eye Color Corrector.  I think the color I purchased is Rose and it is a pinkish redish correcting concealer.  I use it under my eye and put foundation over it for a more natural look or put my under concealer over it.  Either way it does a great job in covering my dark circles.  These are all my purchases and I'm sure there will be more soon.  If you guys would like to see any pictures of any of the products mentioned let me know.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 16, 2013)

> oooh those sound amaaaaaazing, and i didnt realize target sold pacifica! i hope they have better prices than whole foods lol


 I think they were about $6? I really like them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 16, 2013)

Tonight:

I got:


Teint Idole Ultra 24H foundation and the following items as a free gift with purchase:
Polka dot bag
La vie est belle lotion
Bienfait Multi-Vital cream
Vintage rose lipstick
Brilliant Berry blush
Genifique serum
Hypnose Star mascara







Also found Nyx products...and I got 2 of their soft matte lip creams (which, by the way, are sooo awesome!!). I got Tokyo and Addis Ababa. I haven't yet tried on Tokyo, but the Addi Ababa look sweet on!!

And finally, went crazy with nail polish...got 2 of the Zoya PixieDusts (Vespa and Godiva), 2 more OPI Liquid Sands (Get Your Number and What Wizardry is This?), and a Nutra Nail Gel Perfect kit in Emerald City.

I was never planning on getting What Wizardry is This?, but then I saw it in person...and OMG, it is sooo much prettier in person than photos can show!!

Yeah...totally just spent my entire paycheck. Oh well.


----------



## ColorMePaisley (Mar 16, 2013)

The Sephora primal instincts Palette. I use it daily!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tonight:
> 
> ...


 Please take pics when you put on What Wizardry is this and let me know what you think! I'm so darn curious about it, but every pic I have seen...I'm kinda like MEH, but I hear such great reviews and awesome things about it, plus is SEEMS to interesting/different/cool


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Please take pics when you put on What Wizardry is this and let me know what you think! I'm so darn curious about it, but every pic I have seen...I'm kinda like MEH, but I hear such great reviews and awesome things about it, plus is SEEMS to interesting/different/cool


 
Will do. It'll probably be this week or next week after I take my green polish off.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Mar 17, 2013)

I've acquired a ridiculous amount of makeup/skincare products in the last month or so.  In my most recent trip, I got the Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet (LOVE it so far!) foundation in color 25, and the Daily Brush Cleaner from Sephora.  Ulta is usually my go-to because it's a lot closer to my house, but I recently went in there to get help with matching my foundation, and the girl had absolutely no clue.  So, I ventured on over to Sephora and the color they matched me with is PERFECT.  I also picked up the Baby Lips in Pink Punch and a hot pink nail polish from OPI. 

A few days before that, I bought a bunch of things from Ulta:  Organix Moroccan Argan Oil Shampoo and Conditioner, some Neutrogena makeup wipes (I'm currently using the Jean Pierre wipes and I'm not a fan!), Philosophy Hands of Hope, Tree Hut Body Scrub (amaaaazing!), Too Faced Primed and Poreless, Maybelline BB Cream, and the Revlon Colorstay Aqua Finishing Powder.  Whew!

Needless to say, I'm forcing myself to not buy anymore makeup products until I start getting my Birchbox and Ipsy subscriptions, and need to buy the full sized products that I really love!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geeko (Mar 17, 2013)

My most recent purchase was from MAC archie girls collection

Prom princess blush

Cream soda blush

Flatter me pearlmatte face powder

Veronica's blush pearlmatte face powder

Kiss and dun tell lipglass

strawberry malt lipglass

Mall madeness lipglass

Daddy's little girl lipstick

Ronnie red lipstick

Betty bright lipstick

Lucky in love pigment

Comic cute nail polish


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 17, 2013)

I bought the small bottle of the daily cleanser and had to buy the full size, it's great! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 17, 2013)

I bought the small bottle of the daily cleanser and had to buy the full size, it's great! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eLLah (Mar 18, 2013)

Splurged a little at a recent warehouse sale, here's a list of what I got!


4 Essie nail polish @ $5, 2 Essie deep conditioning cuticle oil
2 Color Tattoo @ $4.50?? approx
6 L'oreal Infallible shadow @ $4.25
Lancome Blush Highlighter  @ $28.50
2 Ombrelle sunscreen @ $5
La Roche Posay body wash $14.75
Garnier shampoo approx $2?
L'Oreal hair colour @$6
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Mar 18, 2013)

My most recent purchases are:

A Sonia Kashuk mascara with comb that was on clearance for under $3 at Target. I actually really like it, too bad they have probably discontinued it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

E.L.F. golden bronzer palette (to be used for eyeshadow and contouring possibly, not bronzing), a pack of the mascara wands which I have been searching for forever, and an eyeshadow contouring brush which I will likely use for contouring my face.

I also just got on the Studio 25 (I think) beauty sponges. I have been looking at them for a while and as stippling my bb cream on my face was really bothering my skin, I wanted to try something more gentle. I think the coverage might be better too.

And yet another shade of powder, this time Wet N Wild pressed powder in Light. I had it in Fair which is great over my tinted moisturizers and bb cream in the winter time, but I have recently taken to wearing a moisturizer with SPF but no tint and while it blends well with my skin tone, for some reason once I put the Fair powder on to cut down the shine it just looked too pale. I really like the WnW powders though, especially the slim little compact.

I also ended up placing two order to Brazen Cosmetics over the weekend, but I have not gotten those yet so I will comment on those later.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 18, 2013)

Caudalie Beauty Favourites Set from Sephora. (I think they stopped selling it literally the day I actually went to buy it, so good thing I went when I did!)

MAC eye shadow in 'Steamy'

L'oreal Infallible eye shadow in 'Glistening Garnet'

Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero

Lakme eyeconic kajal liner. (Okay technically I didn't buy it, my grandma brought it back for me from India.)

Victoria's Secret lip gloss in 'Strawberry Fizz'

aaaand that's pretty much all I have bought since 2013 started.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a question that's related to a recent purchase and I'm not sure if I can post this here or if it needs to be moved! lol Anyhow, around March 9th I placed an order of around $75 on konadnailart.com and I paid through paypal, but after it went through the payments and stuff it took me back to the website and I received an email that said "sales receipt" and it listed all the products and prices, along with my address, etc...so I assumed the order was placed. I didn't see a button on konad's site that said Place Order or anything, but I noticed all the items were still in my cart. So I hit the Konad home button and the cart emptied, so I ASSUMED the order was placed. I wait a few days, log onto the website to see if there's a Check Order Status and there is, so I hit it and ALL IT SAYS is to check your email that you should have received and there should be a Track Order link...well I have no such email other than the sales receipt. Last Thursday I email customer service asking explaining my situation...no reply. I tried a secondary email on the 15th that seemed to be for Order questions....no reply.

I'm getting a little irritated and there is NO PHONE NUMBER listed to call. What do ya'll think?


----------



## katlyne (Mar 18, 2013)

Did they take the money out of your account?



> I have a question that's related to a recent purchase and I'm not sure if I can post this here or if it needs to be moved! lol Anyhow, around March 9th I placed an order of around $75 on konadnailart.com and I paid through paypal, but after it went through the payments and stuff it took me back to the website and I received an email that said "sales receipt" and it listed all the products and prices, along with my address, etc...so I assumed the order was placed. I didn't see a button on konad's site that said Place Order or anything, but I noticed all the items were still in my cart. So I hit the Konad home button and the cart emptied, so I ASSUMED the order was placed. I wait a few days, log onto the website to see if there's a Check Order Status and there is, so I hit it and ALL IT SAYS is to check your email that you should have received and there should be a Track Order link...well I have no such email other than the sales receipt. Last Thursday I email customer service asking explaining my situation...no reply. I tried a secondary email on the 15th that seemed to be for Order questions....no reply. I'm getting a little irritated and there is NO PHONE NUMBER listed to call. What do ya'll think?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did they take the money out of your account?


Yep...took a couple of days after purchase but yes.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd consider this a cosmetic/necessity. I bought Not your mothers dry shampoo.. and actually I got it for free. At Walgreens lately in the hair aisle wrapped around the product is a coupon or tag that offers a mail in rebate for the entire purchase of the product. Check it out.. there are a few different products with this offer.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 19, 2013)

> I'd consider this a cosmetic/necessity. I bought Not your mothers dry shampoo.. and actually I got it for free. At Walgreens lately in the hair aisle wrapped around the product is a coupon or tag that offers a mail in rebate for the entire purchase of the product. Check it out.. there are a few different products with this offer.Â


 How do you like the dry shampoo?


----------



## LAtPoly (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been trying to reduce my purchases and overall, I think I've succeeded.  But still have a few purchases:


Birchbox order: Kerastase Resistance Ciment Thermique Prime (love this stuff!), Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Body Wash, and the JR Watkins Foot Repair Salve + a pick two (Tigi Styling Creme which is HUGE and a face wash pad).  Between the 25% off code and points I paid $18 for about $80 of stuff.
Zoya minis: All of them except Arizona since Sharon is supposed to be a dupe.  I bought two Neelys instead to give to friends and get the $3 price.  I want all of the new summer Pixies but they don't ship until April so I'll purchase that next month.
OPI Oz minis via eBay: I liked some of the neutrals in the collection + the LiquidSand so this mini collection was perfect.  I''ve never even finished a mini let alone a big polish so I prefer buying minis now a days and OPI usually tends to put the shades I like the most in the mini sets so it works great!

Otherwise, only receiving Glossybox and Birchbox right now!  As long as UD doesn't sneak awesome shizz into their sale section I should be good!


----------



## kailalaflor (Mar 19, 2013)

I just bought LORAC's TANtalizer matte bronzer and highlighter duo which is my new fave bronzer, much more natural looking than my orangey hard candy bronzer. It was like 13 bucks and big enough to last a while. this was the deluxe sample size but the larger full size was huuge! A few NYX eye pencils in some fun spring colors. The Smashbox Try It! Pack which contains photo finish face primer(will be buying full sze when i run out!), eye primer, eyeliner pencil (not very impressive) and the full coverage mascara all for $19!! For the price i paid for everything im satisfied


----------



## JC327 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just picked this up from the BB shop:

*BAGGUÂ® iPad Case* *Color*
Grey Stripe BAGGUIPADGS-FZ *Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle*
700371000000 1 *Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $25+ order)* *Choose 1 pack*
Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ SPF20 Face &amp; TIGI Catwalk Your Highness Root Boost Spray 4397 1  Didn't use any of my BB points because I am hoarding them to gift myself another sub.  Got the case as a surprise for the hubby &amp; the beauty protector after hearing so many ladies rave about it here. Hope it works for me.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 20, 2013)

I just got home from a large-ish Sephora shop and the woman who was helping me seems to have stuffed a bunch of samples in my bag (in addition to the samples she made for me), in a little tissue-wrapped pouch underneath my purchases.  She also exchanged the brush I didn't like that I had in my purse with this adorable little pink powder brush (with pink bristles!).  I love the girls at Sephora.  I have yet to meet one who isn't super nice and accommodating.

I've been having trouble with dry skin lately and bought the Josie Maran Argan Infinity Cream.  I also got the UD All-Nighter setting spray, Benefit Benetint &amp; Eye Bright, and Tarte Smooth Operator.  I only went in for Benetint.  I have no self-control.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got home from a large-ish Sephora shop and the woman who was helping me seems to have stuffed a bunch of samples in my bag (in addition to the samples she made for me), in a little tissue-wrapped pouch underneath my purchases.  She also exchanged the brush I didn't like that I had in my purse with this adorable little pink powder brush (with pink bristles!).  I love the girls at Sephora.  I have yet to meet one who isn't super nice and accommodating.
> 
> I've been having trouble with dry skin lately and bought the Josie Maran Argan Infinity Cream.  I also got the UD All-Nighter setting spray, Benefit Benetint &amp; Eye Bright, and Tarte Smooth Operator.  I only went in for Benetint.  I have no self-control.


 Smooth operatah smoooooth operatahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Smooth operatah smoooooth operatahhhhhhhhhhh


 Her voice is ridiculously sexy lol..love Sade!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Smooth operatah smoooooth operatahhhhhhhhhhh


 Never putting that on the same way again.  Thanks.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

I got my Ulta and mah Sephora orders today, wooooooooot! 

Sephora:

UD Glinda Palette, I love iiiiiiiiiiit!

Sephora pencil sharpener, seriously needed one, I have horrible luck with these fuckers, always get malfunctioning ones

Amore Pacific Enzyme Peel(100pt perk)

5 foil samples...meh

Ulta:

BL: Lovely Jubbly, The Dark Knight and Slapper

Essence stamping set thingie, just to try out stamping, it was like $4, which is OK to try it out.

NYX Jumbo eye pencil in Milk]

NYX Lip liner in 804 Cabaret(LOVING THIS)

Real Techniques Core Collection


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Her voice is ridiculously sexy lol..love Sade!


 XD totally XD I can't take the song serious, cuz of a comedian XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Never putting that on the same way again.  Thanks.


 lmao what do you think comes to my mind every time I apply it? XD I got the powder product, they have a few products with that name XD


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao what do you think comes to my mind every time I apply it? XD I got the powder product, they have a few products with that name XD


 "Shit.  I'm running late!"


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the girls at Sephora.  I have yet to meet one who isn't super nice and accommodating.


 Same. I love Sephora. When my spring break started that was the first place I had to go. I went in to get matched for and buy a foundation (I don't like my acne) but the Sephora lady was like "You don't need it!" She recommended and gave me a really generous sample of Smashbox's BB cream in my shade. That's the first time I ever got talked out of a purchase by a salesperson.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Smooth operatah smoooooth operatahhhhhhhhhhh


 LMBO


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Same. I love Sephora. When my spring break started that was the first place I had to go. I went in to get matched for and buy a foundation (I don't like my acne) but the Sephora lady was like "You don't need it!" She recommended and gave me a really generous sample of Smashbox's BB cream in my shade. That's the first time I ever got talked out of a purchase by a salesperson.


 I didn't realize they would/could match you for foundation. I know they let you test stuff out, but I've only really tested skin are products (mostly to make sure I wasn't allergic to them). I don't wear foundation though. I tend to buy mostly skin are products and makeup I'm familiar with. How do you like the BB cream?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Shit.  I'm running late!"


 lmao well I meant, the song comes to my head  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't realize they would/could match you for foundation. I know they let you test stuff out, but I've only really tested skin are products (mostly to make sure I wasn't allergic to them). I don't wear foundation though. I tend to buy mostly skin are products and makeup I'm familiar with.
> 
> How do you like the BB cream?


 yup, they match you if you ask, they matched me perfectly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 21, 2013)

Just got my BB order--

Benefit Hoola--going to attempt contouring 

Zoya nail polish remover

Pick 2--JR Watkins foot salve &amp; Wild Cactus nail polish


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 21, 2013)

Just got clearance at the hair place in Walmart b1g2 free. Got 3 opi nail polishes, redken glass drop, opi nail envy and opi nail polish strips. $27 total  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Makeup is b1g1 50% at Kmart too.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

> I didn't realize they would/could match you for foundation. I know they let you test stuff out, but I've only really tested skin are products (mostly to make sure I wasn't allergic to them). I don't wear foundation though. I tend to buy mostly skin are products and makeup I'm familiar with. How do you like the BB cream?


 They're very helpful! I discovered my shade in MUFE and a new foundation that way. They asked about coverage, finish, skin concerns, and gave me a generous sample. Lol, I liked it and promptly made an online order to get some extra samples and use up a code!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> They're very helpful! I discovered my shade in MUFE and a new foundation that way. They asked about coverage, finish, skin concerns, and gave me a generous sample. Lol, I liked it and promptly made an online order to get some extra samples and use up a code!


I was kinda dumb and bought one right away, but Ir's definitely my perfect match


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

> I was kinda dumb and bought one right away, but Ir's definitely my perfect match


 Good eye! I need to not buy any more foundation for a while! I have a few bb creams, plus I went nuts and got stocked up on Revlon during a 40% off sale at RiteAid,... then the MUFE Mat Velvet and an Estee Lauder Double Wear. Oops lol.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 21, 2013)

I bought my first flat top brush!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sonia Kashuk No 04. It's awesome! My foundation/face look even better today than usual, so color me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're very helpful! I discovered my shade in MUFE and a new foundation that way. They asked about coverage, finish, skin concerns, and gave me a generous sample. Lol, *I liked it and promptly made an online order to get some extra samples and use up a code!*


 I came so close to asking if the online promo codes were valid in store as well yesterday.  If they were, I would so shop in store WAY more often.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good eye! I need to not buy any more foundation for a while! I have a few bb creams, plus I went nuts and got stocked up on Revlon during a 40% off sale at RiteAid,... then the MUFE Mat Velvet and an Estee Lauder Double Wear. Oops lol.


 remember they go bad too! tbh I don't buy more, cuz it would be a shame to see them go bad, you know?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

Also guess what I got today? My Clarisonic Mia wooooooooooooot so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also it's my 1 year anniversary w the bf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's a gewd day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> remember they go bad too! tbh I don't buy more, cuz it would be a shame to see them go bad, you know?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Do you know how long they typically last?


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Also guess what I got today? My Clarisonic Mia wooooooooooooot so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also it's my 1 year anniversary w the bf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's a gewd day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 (Congrats!)x2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also guess what I got today? My Clarisonic Mia wooooooooooooot so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also it's my 1 year anniversary w the bf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's a gewd day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay, let me know how it works, Oh and happy Anniversary!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

> remember they go bad too! tbh I don't buy more, cuz it would be a shame to see them go bad, you know?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I haven't opened all of them. I'm going to measure how long it takes me to use up a bottle, never paid attention before. Congratsnon the anniversary!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know how long they typically last?


 I've heard it's around a year or so? 18 months to 2 years or so 



> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (Congrats!)x2





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, let me know how it works, Oh and happy Anniversary!





> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't opened all of them. I'm going to measure how long it takes me to use up a bottle, never paid attention before. Congratsnon the anniversary!


 Aww thank you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Will definitely report back with feedback on the Clarisonic. @Linda, I've been wanting to keep track of how long something actual lasts me, just to know, also helpful when writing reviews on the blogzor


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

I opened the Estee Lauder and MUFE, so I'll alternate between those two for now. I'll be jeeping track to see, but think I'll be good for many months lol. Being that they lean towards full coverage is a plus.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I opened the Estee Lauder and MUFE, so I'll alternate between those two for now. I'll be jeeping track to see, but think I'll be good for many months lol. Being that they lean towards full coverage is a plus.


 I love me some full coverage! Btw they should have something that looks like this:





Which means lasts for 12m after opened or w.e it says inside the container picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

> I love me some full coverage! Btw they should have something that looks like this:
> 
> Which means lasts for 12m after opened or w.e it says inside the container picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That'd be nice. Since getting the two high end foundations, I've noticed I'm not really using concealer much. Yay! Usually a little corrector for my under eye circles or a small dab of concealer when I get &gt; 5 hours of sleep.. happy girl here!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That'd be nice. Since getting the two high end foundations, I've noticed I'm not really using concealer much. Yay! Usually a little corrector for my under eye circles or a small dab of concealer when I get &gt; 5 hours of sleep.. happy girl here!


 Same. I recently bought the Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 24H foundation, and I use very little product to get the coverage I want which is fairly full, and also, no concealer. It's amazing what a difference there really is!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao well I meant, the song comes to my head  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I study classical voice and am usually singing a HÃ¤ndel aria.  I'm afraid I usually listen to music you'd probably associate with someone four times my age.  I may have to listen to Sade tomorrow morning though.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also guess what I got today? My Clarisonic Mia wooooooooooooot so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also it's my 1 year anniversary w the bf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's a gewd day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay for your Clarisonic arriving!  I hope you love it!  (Would you mind if I asked why you chose the Mia?  There seem to be so many options.  I've been considering the one with the orange floral print, but that's only really because it looks fun.)

CONGRATULATIONS on the anniversary!!!  I hope you guys do something nice to celebrate.  






Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love me some full coverage! Btw they should have something that looks like this:





Which means lasts for 12m after opened or w.e it says inside the container picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
OMG!  I love you!  I've never known what that means!!!  



 





ETA: I can't seem to find that symbol on some of the products I use.  The products that do have that symbol somewhere on the packaging seem to all say "12m" (except mascara).  Do any of you know what it might mean if the packaging (box and container) doesn't have that symbol?  Surely it can't mean that the product will never expire.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

> I study classical voice and am usually singing a HÃ¤ndel aria. Â I'm afraid I usually listen to music you'd probably associate with someone four times my age. Â I may have to listen to Sade tomorrow morning though.


 Lol, naah. I grew up listening to classical music (dad's got a mad love affair with Beethoven). While I don't always recognize the actual composers, I can appreciate the music and emotions evoked. I remember that Immortal Beloved movie, there's a scene where Beethoven is describing the music composition to a man and the music conveys his desperation and frustration trying to reach someone. I was a kid and that somehow stuck with me.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That'd be nice. Since getting the two high end foundations, I've noticed I'm not really using concealer much. Yay! Usually a little corrector for my under eye circles or a small dab of concealer when I get &gt; 5 hours of sleep.. happy girl here!


 Same here with my HD MUFE, no need for concealer with that, I love it, it covers, but doesn't make me look washed out &lt;3


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I study classical voice and am usually singing a HÃ¤ndel aria.  I'm afraid I usually listen to music you'd probably associate with someone four times my age.  I may have to listen to Sade tomorrow morning though.
> 
> ...


 I won't sit down and listen to that kind of music, but like Linda said, I can appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I only remember that song, because a colombia comedian has a skit where he signs it the way it sounds and it's hilarious XD 

Well first of all cuz it's the cheapest, second cuz it's the cheapest and third cuz it's the cheapest lmao jk the bf's mom has it and really recommends it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I got that one, also cheapest XD

Thank you ^^ I hope so too, lol! Idk if he has anything planned, it's a work day for him though, so we might celebrate it tomorrow 

Lmao, well now you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mmm well that definitely doesn't mean it will never expire XD Usually products that have it, will be creams or liquids, though you can always check out this site here, to see when something expires and what not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Really useful site, I love it.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hubby took me to Lush today. I got:

Avobath bath bomb, Buffy, Ocean salt scrub (large) and popcorn lip scrub.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I won't sit down and listen to that kind of music, but like Linda said, I can appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I only remember that song, because a colombia comedian has a skit where he signs it the way it sounds and it's hilarious XD
> 
> ...


 Would the skin happen to be in Spanish?  

HAHA!  I like your reasoning!  What color did you get?

You could also make a weekend out of it.  





Thank you!  I'll have to check out (and bookmark) that site.  







> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, naah. I grew up listening to classical music (dad's got a mad love affair with Beethoven). While I don't always recognize the actual composers, I can appreciate the music and emotions evoked. I remember that Immortal Beloved movie, there's a scene where Beethoven is describing the music composition to a man and the music conveys his desperation and frustration trying to reach someone. I was a kid and that somehow stuck with me.


 I have yet to watch Immortal Beloved.  We watched a clip in class last semester and I was nearly sobbing by the end of it.  I've kind of been avoiding watching it because I know I'll get way too emotional.  We also watched a clip from a Chopin movie and I was silently sobbing when they destroyed his piano.  The scene from the Harry Potter series that upset me the most was when Peter Pettigrew/Wormtail was scampering across the piano (which was in serious need of some TLC).  I've had a deep love of all keyboard instruments since I was little and used to tune pianos.  Watching any instrument being harmed or destroyed - especially keyboard instruments - breaks my heart.  To me, it's quite similar emotionally to losing a close loved one.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would the skin happen to be in Spanish?
> 
> ...


 Yes ma'am the skit is in Spanish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Pink, purple is my color, but I didn't like the purple shade of the Clarisonic, also thought the Mia name goes well with the color pink O.O that sounds dumb XD 

Yeah that too, specially since I'm going back home on Monday and won't see him for a while D: 

Definitely bookmark the site ^^ It gives you a bunch of info and they have a lot of brands there.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes ma'am the skit is in Spanish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Would it be safe to assume you're bilingual?  If so, that is amazing!  I've wanted to learn Spanish for a while, but I can't seem to get the accent down - I don't have a problem with written Spanish, but spoken Spanish really throws me for a loop.

Haha I can totally see Mia as a pink sort of name.  

I hope you have a safe trip!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

> Would the skin happen to be in Spanish? Â  HAHA! Â I like your reasoning! Â What color did you get? You could also make a weekend out of it. Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love movies about music, musicians. I'm a Beethoven fan, so Immortal Beloved is my cake topper. I also loved Amadeus, Shine, The Piano, The Red Violin.... too many! Then, there's musicals. .lol. Shakespeare said it best inThe Twelfth Night.." If music be the food of love, play on, give me excess of it..."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would it be safe to assume you're bilingual?  If so, that is amazing!  I've wanted to learn Spanish for a while, but I can't seem to get the accent down - I don't have a problem with written Spanish, but spoken Spanish really throws me for a loop.
> 
> ...


 Lmao I'm hispanic so yeah XD I am bilingual and took some Portuguese in school, but lack of practice made me forget, mom's pushing me to go learn more Portuguese though lol Yeah getting the accent is kinda hard, but I don't think that matters as long as what you say makes sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> People might giggle at americans trying to speak Spanish, cuz it sound funneh. If you have a problem with rolling "r"s that's not much of an issue, not all countries roll them ^^ Mine doesn't XD 

IKR? Mia sounds so pink XD

yeah...traveling...I don't like it. I'm just panicking hoping people at customs back home don't try to charge me taxes for my makeup, I'll raise hell if they do -.-'


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also guess what I got today? My Clarisonic Mia wooooooooooooot so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also it's my 1 year anniversary w the bf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's a gewd day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Woohoo! Congrats on your new goodie. Happy Anniversary too!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, naah. I grew up listening to classical music (dad's got a mad love affair with Beethoven). While I don't always recognize the actual composers, I can appreciate the music and emotions evoked. I remember that Immortal Beloved movie, there's a scene where Beethoven is describing the music composition to a man and the music conveys his desperation and frustration trying to reach someone. I was a kid and that somehow stuck with me.


 I grew up listening to it as well. My mom used to sing opera professionally but has long since retired. Frequently we had classical music or opera playing in our house. I was even an "extra" in Madame Butterfly when I was 4. I must admit I have a secret love of dramatic classical music. Night on Bald Mountain by Mussorgsky anyone? I also really enjoy new groups remaking the beautiful old songs with a harder edge like Evanescence singing Lacrymosa or Apocalyptica playing Hall of the Mountain King. Gives me chills.



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would it be safe to assume you're bilingual?  If so, that is amazing!  I've wanted to learn Spanish for a while, but I can't seem to get the accent down - I don't have a problem with written Spanish, but spoken Spanish really throws me for a loop.


 I agree. I live in Southern California which has a huge Mexican population so you do learn quite a bit just by being here. I definitely speak Spanglish but can't have in depth conversations. I would like to learn it properly though. Around here that is a big plus for getting a job.

Now back to the subject at hand: I just got more Konad plates so I am going to be stamping fool for the next week or so! YAY.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo! Congrats on your new goodie. Happy Anniversary too!
> 
> ...


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  See a lot of hispanics living in the US, specially mixed ones have broken Spanish, which I find to be a shame, I've spoken to people that have horrible grammar and just end up speaking spanglish(hispanic ppl).

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want plates, but Konads are pricey, I've heard they are the best though


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love movies about music, musicians. I'm a Beethoven fan, so Immortal Beloved is my cake topper. I also loved Amadeus, Shine, The Piano, The Red Violin.... too many! Then, there's musicals. .lol.
> 
> Shakespeare said it best inThe Twelfth Night.." If music be the food of love, play on, give me excess of it..."


 Oh. my. God.  I love you.  Music AND Shakespeare?  



  Two of my favorite music movies are Amadeus and The Red Violin (like most violinists, I adore and am so grateful to Antonio Stradivari, the Stradivari family, and how much they improved the viol family).  I haven't seen The Piano yet and haven't heard of Shine, but I definitely want to check both of them out.

If you haven't yet, you should check out Company.  It's available for instant streaming on Netflix.  I saw it for the first time a few months ago.  I'm singing You Can Drive A Person Crazy with 2 other voice students and wanted to see the rest of the show after watching YouTube clips.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lmao I'm hispanic so yeah XD I am bilingual and took some Portuguese in school, but lack of practice made me forget, mom's pushing me to go learn more Portuguese though lol Yeah getting the accent is kinda hard, but I don't think that matters as long as what you say makes sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> People might giggle at americans trying to speak Spanish, cuz it sound funneh. If you have a problem with rolling "r"s that's not much of an issue, not all countries roll them ^^ Mine doesn't XD
> 
> ...


 I speak French and bits of most languages except Spanish and African languages (I would love to learn Xhosa though).  Part of why I don't really try with Spanish is because I can't roll my R's.  I've been speaking French for what seems like forever and have a tendency to use the French R when speaking other languages.  It's kinda pathetic.

Wow.  I'm glad the last time I left the country was in 2005/2006.  I didn't realize they could tax you for makeup.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo! Congrats on your new goodie. Happy Anniversary too!
> 
> ...


 Jaw. on. floor.  You were in Madama Butterfly?!  That's amazing!  Since you enjoy dramatic music, would it be safe to assume you like Mozart's Die ZauberflÃ¶te (The Magic Flute)?  I've had both of the Queen of the Night arias on my music/voice lesson wish list for such a long time.  We watched Apocalyptica in class last semester.  I don't usually like it when someone messes with classical music, but I really enjoyed Apocalyptica.  They sort of reminded me of Rasputina.

Is it easy to do nail stamping?  It seems cool, but I'm worried about the possibility of having my occasionally shaky hands mess up my entire awesome manicure.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh. my. God.  I love you.  Music AND Shakespeare?
> 
> ...


 I'm soooo jelly! I always wanted to learn to play the violin! My ultra fave instrument ever ever ever lol.



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo! Congrats on your new goodie. Happy Anniversary too!
> 
> I grew up listening to it as well. My mom used to sing opera professionally but has long since retired. Frequently we had classical music or opera playing in our house. I was even an "extra" in Madame Butterfly when I was 4. I must admit I have a secret love of dramatic classical music. Night on Bald Mountain by Mussorgsky anyone? I also really enjoy new groups remaking the beautiful old songs with a harder edge like Evanescence singing Lacrymosa or Apocalyptica playing Hall of the Mountain King. Gives me chills.


 How adorable! Yes, classical music/opera and it's modern counterparts or spins is great stuff! 

I suppose my alter ego would be a violin opera singing leather and lace kinda gal lol! Sarah Brightman meets Joshua Bell or something like that? Anyhoo...back to the discussion at hand, sorry for overrunning the threads all!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh. my. God.  I love you.  Music AND Shakespeare?
> 
> ...


 Oh, not exciting the US, but entering Costa Rica, they are soooo greedy and the taxes on makeup are CRAZEH!


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  See a lot of hispanics living in the US, specially mixed ones have broken Spanish, which I find to be a shame, I've spoken to people that have horrible grammar and just end up speaking spanglish(hispanic ppl).
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want plates, but Konads are pricey, I've heard they are the best though


 I think because we are so close to Mexico we have a lot of first generation Americans here so they speak "real" spanish and most of their children are bilingual. I am just a dorky white girl speaking Spanglish so mine is broken for sure. I have grown up here though and mexican foods, language and culture have always been part of my life.

Konad plates are pricey but some of the generic ones don't work as well. They are either scratched before you get them or the designs aren't grooved in deep enough.



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jaw. on. floor.  You were in Madama Butterfly?!  That's amazing!  Since you enjoy dramatic music, would it be safe to assume you like Mozart's Die ZauberflÃ¶te (The Magic Flute)?  I've had both of the Queen of the Night arias on my music/voice lesson wish list for such a long time.  We watched Apocalyptica in class last semester.  I don't usually like it when someone messes with classical music, but I really enjoyed Apocalyptica.  They sort of reminded me of Rasputina.
> 
> Is it easy to do nail stamping?  It seems cool, but I'm worried about the possibility of having my occasionally shaky hands mess up my entire awesome manicure.


 Yes ma'am. I think my mom might even have a picture of it still. They put me in a kimono, temporarily colored my hair and put it up in a cute bun. I was Cio-Cio San's daughter.

I love all things Mozart as well as pretty much all other classical. My mom plays the piano very well and she used to play Flight of the Bumblebee by Rimsky-Korsakov on the piano. I tried a few times but well...  yeah lol.

Nail stamping is easy once you get the hang of it. I messed it up the first time or two but now its easy and a great way to add some fast nail art.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think because we are so close to Mexico we have a lot of first generation Americans here so they speak "real" spanish and most of their children are bilingual. I am just a dorky white girl speaking Spanglish so mine is broken for sure. I have grown up here though and mexican foods, language and culture have always been part of my life.
> 
> ...


 I was playing with one I got from Essence, it was cheap and just to try it out, but I think the polish has a lot to do with it too!Do you only use Konad polishes?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was playing with one I got from Essence, it was cheap and just to try it out, but I think the polish has a lot to do with it too!Do you only use Konad polishes?


 I got the same one but couldn't get the hang of it, don't know if it was me or the set. :/


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same one but couldn't get the hang of it, don't know if it was me or the set. :/


 the scraper suuuux, I'm using a debit card as my scraper and doesn't work as bad XD


----------



## JC327 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the scraper suuuux, I'm using a debit card as my scraper and doesn't work as bad XD


 Oh thanks for the tip! I'm going to try it,  I had given up and was going to give it to my little cousin to play with.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh I forgot to add just bought polka.com because Gabi made me do it lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was playing with one I got from Essence, it was cheap and just to try it out, but I think the polish has a lot to do with it too!Do you only use Konad polishes?


Well it's the only kind I have had luck with. I have tried others but they don't work as well. Someone mentioned in one of the nail threads that the Sally Hansen Insta Dry was supposed to work good but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I forgot to add just bought polka.com because Gabi made me do it lol.


 lmao you won't regret it though XD


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 21, 2013)

I haven't bought any beauty stuff lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have been checking out some blog sales, though. =P


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think because we are so close to Mexico we have a lot of first generation Americans here so they speak "real" spanish and most of their children are bilingual. I am just a dorky white girl speaking Spanglish so mine is broken for sure. I have grown up here though and mexican foods, language and culture have always been part of my life.
> 
> ...


 They colored your hair at age 4?!  Geez.  I would've thought they'd use a wig.

Flight of the Bumblebee isn't difficult to play as far as pitches are concerned - the real difficulty of the piece is the tempo.  I've never been able to play it as quickly as I should.  I have it as one of my ringtones to use as inspiration from time to time.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 21, 2013)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY GABI!!!!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY GABI!!!!!!


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 22, 2013)

its my birthday and i'm scrolling through all of MUT to figure out what to treat myself with...! and its pay day! dangerous!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> its my birthday and i'm scrolling through all of MUT to figure out what to treat myself with...! and its pay day! dangerous!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> its my birthday and i'm scrolling through all of MUT to figure out what to treat myself with...! and its pay day! dangerous!






 Happy birthday


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> its my birthday and i'm scrolling through all of MUT to figure out what to treat myself with...! and its pay day! dangerous!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 22, 2013)

After reading a bunch of reviews and seeing that so many people on here have and love theirs, I've decided to order the Clarisonic Mia 2.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> its my birthday and i'm scrolling through all of MUT to figure out what to treat myself with...! and its pay day! dangerous!















 here, have something funny, something cute, and something.....grumpy ;p


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After reading a bunch of reviews and seeing that so many people on here have and love theirs, I've decided to order the Clarisonic Mia 2.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hwich(like Stewie) color did you get?



> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> its my birthday and i'm scrolling through all of MUT to figure out what to treat myself with...! and its pay day! dangerous!


 Happy bday ^^


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 22, 2013)

It's pretty time-consuming--after each nail you have to wipe down the plate, scraper, and stamper. but it's fairly easy, so long as the design is forgiving and won't look weird slightly off-center. The hardest part about stamping is making sure your stamp is totally centered.

Like others said, Konad are by far the best. I tried a set by Bundle Monster, but a bunch of the plates were impossible to stamp (and half of mine were defective, with bumps where there shouldn't be). The "Cheeky" brand ones I tried were for the most part, almost on-par with Konad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Both brands can be found on amazon. As for stamping polishes, I haven't tried anything but Konad; especially for colors like white, you definitely need Konad. 

Just a head's up--don't use razor blade scrapers! They work really well, but they scratch up your plates.



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it easy to do nail stamping?  It seems cool, but I'm worried about the possibility of having my occasionally shaky hands mess up my entire awesome manicure.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hwich(like Stewie) color did you get?


 HAHA!  I love Family Guy!  I'm getting the one with the rose pattern that comes with the Boscia products.  I've had the Boscia brightening stuff on my shopping list for almost a year.  I read a review from someone who had purchased both a Mia and a Plus and it said that they were pretty much the same thing.  The Plus I wanted to get is the orange pattern.  I'm pretty sure it's a limited edition Sephora exclusive.  I was also looking at the Wild Waves pattern Mia 2 on the Clarisonic site, but I wanted the points more than the pretty pattern...


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 22, 2013)

Just went to Sephora to buy some brush cleaner. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## madeupMegan (Mar 22, 2013)

To go with my new polish obsession (thanks MUT!) today I bought:

Revlon Whimsical

Revlon Multi care Base+Top coat (needed this since my nails were getting stained)

Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear in Lacey Lilac - such a spring colour!

Quo by Orly Pretty in Pink

They are all sooo pretty! Makes me sad I painted my nails this morning (OPI Niagara Falls for OPI - totally against the norm for me, but I'm loving it) because I want to try them all out!

To all the Canadian MUT members - Shoppers has Revlon nail polish on sale ($3.99 for regular), Essie for $9, SH Hard as Nails was $2.99, plus there was a display of Nicole by OPI for $5 and Quo by Orly for $4.99. All pretty good deals in Canada!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To go with my new polish obsession (thanks MUT!) today I bought:
> 
> ...


 oh. lol. I was like $9 for some essie??? what. das kinda crazy :/ but then you said canada and it made sense.


----------



## madeupMegan (Mar 22, 2013)

It wasn't a good enough deal to tempt me, but Essie is usually about $11 in Canada. How much in the States?


----------



## katlyne (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It wasn't a good enough deal to tempt me, but Essie is usually about $11 in Canada. How much in the States?


 $8 at a drugstore, $7.75 at walmart. you can get it on clearance for $2-$4 at drugstores sometimes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 22, 2013)

Check your area for a discount nail store; there's a shop about ~an hour away from where I live, but there's a giant mall down there too. Once every few months I head over there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. The store is tiny but they have a pretty big selection; most brands are 1/2 off, so Essie is like $4. For anyone in the Bay Area, the store is "US Nail Supply".


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 22, 2013)

OMG, I havent been there in a loooong time!



> Check your area for a discount nail store; there's a shop about ~an hour away from where I live, but there's a giant mall down there too. Once every few months I head over there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. The store is tiny but they have a pretty big selection; most brands are 1/2 off, so Essie is like $4. For anyone in the Bay Area, the store is "US Nail Supply".


----------



## Dots (Mar 22, 2013)

> To go with my new polish obsession (thanks MUT!) today I bought: Revlon Whimsical Revlon Multi care Base+Top coat (needed this since my nails were getting stained) Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear in Lacey LilacÂ - such a spring colour! Quo by Orly Pretty in Pink They are all sooo pretty! Makes me sad I painted my nails this morning (OPI Niagara Falls for OPI - totally against the norm for me, but I'm loving it) because I want to try them all out! To all the Canadian MUT members - Shoppers has Revlon nail polish on sale ($3.99 for regular), Essie for $9, SH Hard as Nails was $2.99, plus there was a display of Nicole by OPI for $5 and Quo by Orly for $4.99. All pretty good deals in Canada!


 Love Revlon Whimsical. It's so cute and just, well...whimsical. It looks great on!!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 23, 2013)

I got the Zoya Pixiedust polish is Vespa (and even though I haven't tried it yet I'm already considering getting the red and the black one)

You Da Balm Lip Balm Sampler set from Beauty Army. I had a $6 off coupon and I've been dying to try these.


----------



## BrittaniS (Mar 23, 2013)

I just did a huge purchase from Cult Nails ($84) and Rainbow Honey ($110) to say that I am addicted to polish right now is an understatement!


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 26, 2013)

Recent purchases UD eyeliner vault, Kat Von D lock-it foundation, Tarte Amazonian clay blush in , Frisky, glisten, Dollface.. UD Naked foundation, tarte clearance kit on Sephora.. mac blush in pinch me,Urban Decay 15th anniversary palette, and various other drug store foundations and lip products to try out.............................. Now I think I won't be spending anything for quiet a while.


----------



## darthfia (Mar 26, 2013)

Urban Decay primer potion.

Love it!


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 26, 2013)

I bought a bunch of new stuff the past few weeks.

From Sephora I got:

A set of Josie Maran products including the argan oil, whipped argan oil body butter, lip gloss, argan balm, and argan powder.

Tarte EmphasEYES eyeliner to use when my current one runs out.

Tarte shadow quad (I had wanted this forever but finally took the plunge when it went on sale).

Too Faced pressed powder.

I don't feel so guilty about this stuff since I got the powder just in time before my mineral veil ran out and the argan products will be good for me and I don't already have too many comparable products to them.  I also got some freebies; the Stila VIB trio with a mascara and two lip glazes and a Too Faced duo with a travel sized lip primer and lip gloss.  I haven't used any of the freebies yet and already used to have the Too Faced lip primer that I'm not a fan of, but it's OK and will be good to have on hand (but I much prefer MAC's prep and prime).

At Ulta I got:

Benefit Creaseless Cream Shadow in the shade Birthday Suit.

Benefit Cream Shadow Brush

Eos lip balm in Summer Fruit.  I currently have the mint one but have a feeling a fruity one might be more moisturizing.

NYX lip gloss - clear

NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Sparkle Nude. (THESE ARE MY FIRST EVER NYX PRODUCTS!!)

This order also came with a few free benefit stuff including a travel sized Hello Flawless Oxygen WOW foundation and a free makeup bag.

Then I got a 20% off coupon in the mail for Ulta that was good on everything, including prestige cosmetics so I got:

Pop Portfolio Eye shadow pallet by Pop Beauty.  I have never used this brand before but I swatched some of the colors in store and it looked good.  The lower rows of colors are super perfect for me.  This also came with a free Pop lip crayon.

Revlon lip butter in Sorbet.

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Sweetheart (got this after hearing people rave about it on here).

Body Shop Shea Body Mist

Smashbox BB Cream, I use this as more of a foundation because it works really well for me and has SPF 35.

Oh and...

On the Benefit website they had a deal going with their Thrrob blush (that I thought had been discontinued) with Hoola bronzer.  So I snagged that as well as another Creaseless cream shadow in Bikini-Tini which I am absolutely loving!


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 26, 2013)

I got a couple things recently

From Stila.com

-Countless Color Pigment in Acoustic.

-Smudge Stick in Tourquoise. I loved the swatch that I saw of this and I needed it.

From ELF. I have a bad obsession with ELF. And everything was 1/2 off so it was worth it.

-47 Piece Beauty Clutch

-Ultimate Eye Set in Beautiful Browns

-3 Piece Hypershine Lip Gloss Set

-5 Piece Shimmer Eyeliner Set

-4 Piece Shimmer Gloss Set

All of that was only $14!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 26, 2013)

Sephora:


Tarte Set of 2 SmolderEyes Amazonian Clay Waterproof Eyeliners
Tarte TEN Natural Cheek Stain
Tarte The Stand Outs LE Best Seller Kits

Ulta:


Lorac Porfection Baked Perfecting Powder
Show Your True Color 4 Piece Collection (will be buying on the 28th)
Tarte Maracuja Oil (will be buying on the 28th)
Too Faced Natural Face Palette (will be buying on the 29th)

Dermstore/Blush:


Cargo Best of Cargo Kit 
Essie in Good as Gold
Lorac Palette
Stila Cosmetics Countless Color Pigment in Indie
Stila Cosmetics Stay All Day Liquid Lip Color in Aria -- for MissGlammyGirl (LEXY!!!)

Urban Decay:


24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil VAULT

I need to go on a no buy -.- haha


----------



## katlyne (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sephora:
> 
> ...


 you bought the vault 0.0 I thought you were joking.....


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you bought the vault 0.0 I thought you were joking.....


lol...I'm in shock too! LUCKY!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 27, 2013)

Squee! It arrived 4 hours early!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you bought the vault 0.0 I thought you were joking.....


 Yes! I did buy the vault  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> why would I be joking? haha btw, how are you?!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! I did buy the vault  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> why would I be joking? haha btw, how are you?!







  That's *a lot* of eyeliner.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is! But no worries, I'm selling 15 of them since I already have those shades :] I _kinda had _to get it since I'm so obsessed with Urban Decay.. haha


----------



## katlyne (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! I did buy the vault  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> why would I be joking? haha btw, how are you?!


 I dunno, I figured the $200 sum price tag would drive anyone away. lol. but I'm good. super stressed out from school, but ya know, nothin else I can do. lol. how are you??


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dunno, I figured the $200 sum price tag would drive anyone away. lol. but I'm good. super stressed out from school, but ya know, nothin else I can do. lol. how are you??


 it ended up being like $326 -.- huge price tag but i won't need anymore pencil eyeliners (even though I use liquid haha) stressed? aww, why is that? same thing for me too.. school, makeup, and helping out others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it ended up being like $326 -.- huge price tag but i won't need anymore pencil eyeliners (even though I use liquid haha) stressed? aww, why is that? same thing for me too.. school, makeup, and helping out others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 JESUS. no thank you. I only wear liquid liner, and further than that, only on special occasions. and because I've got a bunch of crap to do, all while looking for a job, which i'm convinced, is simply impossible for me. I don't have good interview skills but I'm amazing with customers, theres just no way to show that. lol


----------



## Emuhlyy (Mar 27, 2013)

I just bought a Neutrogena Night Cream to help with dark spots and evening out my skin tone and also Botanics Organic Rosewater Toner from Target.  I'm excited to try the night cream.. supposed to see results within a week!  Anyone have any recommendations for mascara primer and a cream/cleanser/moisturizer etc. to help with evening out my skin tone and reducing pores?  Preferably something not too expensive, but I'm willing to splurge if it works really well!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sephora:
> 
> ...






 you got the vault, enjoy!!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YES! haha thanks! i'll post pictures soon ;]



> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> JESUS. no thank you. I only wear liquid liner, and further than that, only on special occasions. and because I've got a bunch of crap to do, all while looking for a job, which i'm convinced, is simply impossible for me. I don't have good interview skills but I'm amazing with customers, theres just no way to show that. lol


 you should try Urban Decay's 24/7 Liquid Eyeliners! they're my favorites ;] awws, i'm pretty sure that you'll get a job soon and then spend all the money on makeup ^.^ haha


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 4 hours early! lmao enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm suffering cuz I left my cleanser in NY :'( Now I need to hunt for a decent drugstore one with insanely inflated prices -.-'


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 27, 2013)

I went to TJ Maxx and bought a Beauty Blender dupe for $5 because I'm too cheap to pay $20 for one. xD


----------



## luckycharms (Mar 28, 2013)

I bought the UD eyeliner vault. I missed out on the anniversary set and I passed on a MUFE eyeliner set in December, so I had to get the vault!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it ended up being like* $326* -.- huge price tag but i won't need anymore pencil eyeliners (even though I use liquid haha) stressed? aww, why is that? same thing for me too.. school, makeup, and helping out others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 4 hours early! lmao enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm suffering cuz I left my cleanser in NY :'( Now I need to hunt for a decent drugstore one with insanely inflated prices -.-'


 I'm using my regular skincare stuff.  Mine came with Boscia stuff.  I'm most excited to try the white mask.  I have the black one and have wanted to try the white one for a while.  Could you get the cleanser shipped to you or would the cost of shipping not be worth it?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckycharms* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the UD eyeliner vault. I missed out on the anniversary set and I passed on a MUFE eyeliner set in December, so I had to get the vault!


 Enjoy, you definitely wont need eyeliner for a while lol.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bought a Neutrogena Night Cream to help with dark spots and evening out my skin tone and also Botanics Organic Rosewater Toner from Target.  I'm excited to try the night cream.. supposed to see results within a week!  Anyone have any recommendations for mascara primer and a cream/cleanser/moisturizer etc. to help with evening out my skin tone and reducing pores?  Preferably something not too expensive, but I'm willing to splurge if it works really well!


 Is it the rapid tone repair stuff? I have the day version of it, and I really like it, but it definitely took more than a week to see any results! Probably more like 3...

I really like everything Aveeno Positively Radiant. Not too expensive since it's a drugstore brand, and very gentle and good for sensitive skin. I use the Skin Brightening Scrub and Daily Moisturizer.


----------



## luckycharms (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enjoy, you definitely wont need eyeliner for a while lol.


 

That's true! I'm all set!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm using my regular skincare stuff.  Mine came with Boscia stuff.  I'm most excited to try the white mask.  I have the black one and have wanted to try the white one for a while.  Could you get the cleanser shipped to you or would the cost of shipping not be worth it?


 the bf said he'd do it, but by the time I get it...I definitely need to buy one here, I could buy Clinique, but 3x the price...errr rather go w drugstore, the prices here just really infuriate me...they are scamming people, it's crazy :S


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 28, 2013)

huh just noticed it says: Millennium Club under my name O.O wahhh O.O didn't see that here before


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckycharms* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 weren't you the one to msg me about me selling the eyeliners?


----------



## Emuhlyy (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it the rapid tone repair stuff? I have the day version of it, and I really like it, but it definitely took more than a week to see any results! Probably more like 3...
> ...


Yes, it is.  I got it from my local CVS and am so glad you said that because now I am super glad I got it.  i figured it would take a lot longer than a week to see results but we'll see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And funny you should mention Aveeno Positively Radiant because that's the moisturizer I just started using because it has SPF in it.  I've been using it for a bout a week or so.  I love the scent it has!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 28, 2013)

Ohhhh I love the way that Aveeno smells!



> Yes, it is.Â  I got it from my local CVS and am so glad you said that because now I am super glad I got it.Â  i figured it would take a lot longer than a week to see results but we'll see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And funny you should mention Aveeno Positively Radiant because that's the moisturizer I just started using because it has SPF in it.Â  I've been using it for a bout a week or so.Â  I love the scent it has!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 28, 2013)

Ohhhh I love the way that Aveeno smells!



> Yes, it is.Â  I got it from my local CVS and am so glad you said that because now I am super glad I got it.Â  i figured it would take a lot longer than a week to see results but we'll see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And funny you should mention Aveeno Positively Radiant because that's the moisturizer I just started using because it has SPF in it.Â  I've been using it for a bout a week or so.Â  I love the scent it has!


----------



## luckycharms (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> weren't you the one to msg me about me selling the eyeliners?


Yes- about the whiskey eyeliner. It's my HG item! (I remember when they discontinued it last year and I missed out on it and couldn't stock up - so now I am!)


----------



## luckycharms (Mar 28, 2013)

I found an Elizabeth Arden eight hour cream set at TJ Maxx. I was a little shocked because I was just thinking about the cream and there it was. (I usually don't have this kind of luck, it's like a sign the apocalypse is approaching or something. But they made an error when I was checking out and charged me for an item I didn't even buy- so I'm okay, not so lucky anymore, lol.)


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the bf said he'd do it, but by the time I get it...I definitely need to buy one here, I could buy Clinique, but 3x the price...errr rather go w drugstore, the prices here just really infuriate me...they are scamming people, it's crazy :S


 Geez.  That's insane!



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> huh just noticed it says: Millennium Club under my name O.O wahhh O.O didn't see that here before


 What's "Millennium Club" ?


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 28, 2013)

> huh just noticed it says: Millennium Club under my name O.O wahhh O.O didn't see that here beforeÂ


Might just mean you're really active in the forums. I see you've made 3006 posts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emuhlyy (Mar 28, 2013)

I just bought the Tarte Prime, Shine, and Define To-Go Kit and received a free sample of the Tarte BB Tinted Treatment 12 hr Primer as well as the Benefit Big Time Prime Trial Kit.  I'm almost out of my Too Faced Primed and Poreless and have heard amazing things about the Benefit Porefessional, so I can't wait to try it out.  I also went to Target earlier and bought an ELF eyelash curler, mascara/brow gel thingy, and a bronzer brush.  I picked up an NYX lipstick that I'm not sure I like yet.

I'm a makeup addict and I cannot stop buying.  Serious problem!!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 29, 2013)

Hard Candy CC cream, hope it isn't a let down. Also got Physicians Formula Sexy Glow blush in the mail today free so I'll count in the recently gotten list.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Geez.  That's insane!
> 
> What's "Millennium Club" ?


 Yup, luckily I found a Biore 4 in 1 for like $8 which is around the same price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Might just mean you're really active in the forums. I see you've made 3006 posts


  Maybe that's what is it XD lol yeah I noticed 3000 posts wow lol


----------



## beautybeverly (Mar 29, 2013)

You get a great deal from good luck


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 29, 2013)

I picked up a new Revlon polish, a blue green gold chrome color and a Maybelline color vivid. .love!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.  I got it from my local CVS and am so glad you said that because now I am super glad I got it.  i figured it would take a lot longer than a week to see results but we'll see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 It's definitely really good stuff! I use it everyday and I've never had a problem with it breaking me out or making me oily or anything like that. It definitely does help, but like I said, probably about 3 weeks before it made much of a difference on my skin. My acne scarring is (well, was) really dark though. Now it's not so bad.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 29, 2013)

Just got my Easter mystery bag from 365 days of color. The bags are $20 but I got mine for $17 during a weekend sale in her store. I am really happy with my goodies, and I guess my cat is too since she claimed the ladybug as her own.






[/img]



I got two full size polishes. 1.jellybean there done that (glitter top coat) 2.Eggcentric bunny Also cuticle oil in jelly beans and Sunny's miracle balm in Easter bunny burps. Along with tons of candy and a squishy lady bug.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 29, 2013)

double post


----------



## JC327 (Mar 29, 2013)

.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 29, 2013)

I finally received my set of rhinestones! There's a wheel of plain silver circles, shaped silver circles, multi-color shapes, and two multi-color circle wheels. At first I thought the two multi-color wheels were the same colors, but they're not! Yay! The only thing is, I didn't realize they're pretty darn small...but still awesome and especially for only $10!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 29, 2013)

Today I got:


A cholesterol treatment for my hair
2 sets of Impress nails
2 Zoya PixieDust polishes (Nyx and Chyna)

...it was payday! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I got:
> 
> ...


 I love cholesterol hair treatment.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 30, 2013)

I got a dark berry coloured lipstick from Drita's (from Mob Wives) Just Me cosmetics line.  When I tried rubbing it off after wearing it for a day, it stained the skin around my mouth!


----------



## Illy Ema (Mar 30, 2013)

My newest purchase inculded these awsome Orly's






I'm really into greens, it's spring, right?









You can find more details in my blog...


----------



## Illy Ema (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I got:
> 
> ...


Zoya pixidust *drawling*

Lucky you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Mar 30, 2013)

Yesterday I went to Wal-Mart with the intention of possibly picking up some Flower Beauty stuff, but none of it appealed to me to try given the price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I did remember someone posting about the new Hard Candy nail polishes and I also checked the clearance and ended up with:

Hard Candy nail polishes in Crush on Amethyst (purple/silver glitter) and Bity Blue (iridescent blue glitter)

Sally Hansen Salon Effects in Good Morning Glory (a pretty purple morning glory floral pattern on white)

Yes to Carrots C Me Shine Lip Gloss in Carrot Kiss

Yes to Carrots Sweet Fig Lip Balm with SPF 15


----------



## CandyLipstick (Mar 30, 2013)

They were having a 1-day only 20% off sale on the Sedona Lace website so I got the "Midnight Lace" synthetic kabuki brush set, and the "Midnight Lace: Seven" brush set.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my Easter mystery bag from 365 days of color. The bags are $20 but I got mine for $17 during a weekend sale in her store. I am really happy with my goodies, and I guess my cat is too since she claimed the ladybug as her own.
> 
> 
> ...


 I love your nails!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My newest purchase inculded these awsome Orly's
> 
> ...


 gorgeous shades!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 31, 2013)

> I love your nails!!!


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 1, 2013)

I know this is not make up related but I wanted to post this just in case anyone is interested.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is not make up related but I wanted to post this just in case anyone is interested.


 ZOMG GORGEOUS!! I already have 2 necklaces that I wear though, that I never take off...so...I don't really buy more necklaces at this point.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 1, 2013)

Since the Balm sale flopped, I grabbed a few indie polishes. Hopefully, I will get them in the next week or so!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 1, 2013)

Recent purchases(Friday-Monday) beauty related: Too Faced Sweet Indulgences palette, Hello Kitty sweet gloss, Sephora eye kohl in purple,  BBW shower gels (buy three get three free with a $10 off $30 coupon from the bottom on the receipt) L'Oreal Youth Code face wash and a turbie twist!

Non beauty related: food/water dishes for the dogs, jeans, yoga pants and cardi from AE (40% off sale), bought my husband jeans off Old Navy (30% off)

The weekend before this one did a lot more damage to my pocketbook!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Apr 1, 2013)

Today I stopped by Ulta and picked up another of the Montagne Jeunesse travel packs, an Ulta travel brush set (because it has the flat blush brush and I cannot find those things any where else!), and splurged on BareMinerals finally. I have been wanting to try it again (a friend gave me a sample, but it was too light) and the BB cream/tinted moisturizer I have been using lately is making my skin feel claustrophobic (sorry, no better way to explain) and it just looks too "made up" even thought I put it on lightly and it matches my skin. Anyway, I got Fairly Medium which freaked me out a bit when she matched me because I am pretty pale and never in the "medium" range for any other brand, but I compared it to my other powders and it is about the same.

Oh and I ordered the the Balm Jovi palette and the Pinstripe (plum) stain blush from The Balm during the 50% off sale (during the brief non-crash period) today.


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 2, 2013)

I bought some brushes from theBalm sale, along with some of the new stain blushes, and the Balm Jovi palette. (Everyone on here was raving about it, so I wanted to check it out.)


----------



## birchhughes (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Recent purchases(Friday-Monday) beauty related: Too Faced Sweet Indulgences palette, Hello Kitty sweet gloss, Sephora eye kohl in purple,  BBW shower gels (buy three get three free with a $10 off $30 coupon from the bottom on the receipt) L'Oreal Youth Code face wash and a turbie twist!
> 
> ...


 I wanted to get the Too Faced Sweet Indulgence palette but I hemmed and hawed too long and it sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really want to try that Candlelight highlighter.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 2, 2013)

Aww that's a bummer!  I was wanting it at Christmas time but didn't get it and when I saw it on sale at Sephora (online) I pounced!  I have been wanting to try  Too Faced shadows.



> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to get the Too Faced Sweet Indulgence palette but I hemmed and hawed too long and it sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really want to try that Candlelight highlighter.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 2, 2013)

I ordered bath stuff from lush uk this morning. I got 10 different things to try. I also placed an order with LancÃ´me, because of the gwp. I ordered a face toner. I'm not done yet though- I'm going to Macy's today or maÃ±ana to get something from Clinique, so I can get the gwp.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is not make up related but I wanted to post this just in case anyone is interested.


 SO cute! I'm not a fan of gold, because I don't think it looks good on me, but I would love this in a silver type shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## newmakemom (Apr 2, 2013)

3 of the lippies from Mac's "newest" (there's ALWAYS a new collection) Fashion Sets collection...Heroine (1 and a backup) Silly &amp; Ablaze, Heroine lipglass, some nail polish from 5 &amp; below that I didn't need (something "supposed" to be from the Wizard of Oz collection but I got sucked in) &amp; the formula sucks. I started back up on the subscrption boxes again (Birchbox, EcoEmi &amp; Bulu Box (new for me).

I'm also bought Illamasqua Raindrops &amp; Pink Raindrops too. I think that's all but I can't remember...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 2, 2013)

i just ordered Lancome's Rose Boudior nail polish. Thanks to free shipping and GWP this was kinda hard to pass up...plus with the Balm 50% off flop I had extra fun money!


----------



## keepcalmcarryon (Apr 2, 2013)

I just bought a few of those nail polish decals from Incoco (the ones that came in March's Birchbox.) I am going on two weeks with the ones I got from my box and there are barely any chips- although my nails have grown out at least 2 centimeters, haha. When I have polish on that lasts awhile it becomes a real pain that my nails grow so fast!


----------



## Olga Ok (Apr 2, 2013)

Bought LancÃ´me Rose Pimptini nail polish. Could not resist the GWP it came with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 2, 2013)

> SO cute! I'm not a fan of gold, because I don't think it looks good on me, but I would love this in a silver type shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 They had it in yellow gold, rose gold and silver. I bought the yellow and rose gold. I kinda wish I got the silver one too.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They had it in yellow gold, rose gold and silver. I bought the yellow and rose gold. I kinda wish I got the silver one too.


 omg the rose gold is gorgeous!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 2, 2013)

had a mini haul at Ulta today since I had the 20% coupon! 

I got :

Juice Beauty Organics to Clear Skin set

Mint Julep Masque

Macadamia Nourishing Leave in Creme &amp; Deep Repair Masque (the sample sizes)

NYX blemish blotting papers and green concealer

Eos lip balm in strawberry sorbet

Also bought some stuff at Nordstrom Rack

UD eye primer potion

UD De-slick spray

2 Stila eyeshadows


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 3, 2013)

> I wanted to get the Too Faced Sweet Indulgence palette but I hemmed and hawed too long and it sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really want to try that Candlelight highlighter.


 I think it's available- I just checked now and it went into my cart.(Still debating about it though...)


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

Placed an order earlier today for the LancÃ´me stuff but they were out of the two samples that interested me most the juicy tube &amp; the palette.

ITEM QTY PRICE     Gift Wrap

$0.00 1 $0.00       RGE IN LVE
MDNGHT RSE
$26.00 1 $26.00       BI-FACIL SMPL
1.7OZ
$0.00 1 $0.00       GF CONC SAMP
8ML
$0.00 1 $0.00       GF EYE SAMP ECOM
0.25 OZ
$0.00 1 $0.00       DEFNCLS MSCRA SMPL
.07OZ
$0.00 1 $0.00


----------



## birchhughes (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckycharms* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's available- I just checked now and it went into my cart.(Still debating about it though...)


 I saw that today! I went with the Tarte / Ten Limited-Edition Collector's Palette &amp; LipSurgenceâ„¢ Lip TintSet instead. I have been wanting to try their shadows. It also comes with a brush, eyeliner, mascara and the full size lipsurgence. Here is the rest of my order. I am so weak. I was trying not to order anything for a while. 

  Item # Qty Amount($) Description 1402221 1  0.0  Fresh / Sugar Kisses Mini Lip Duo - BI Birthday Gift 1511534 1  0.0  L'Artisan Parfumeur La Chasse Aux Papillons / samples 1388479 1  0.0  Cartier Baiser Vole / samples 1522259 1  0.0  samples / samples 1457704 1  30.0  Tweezerman / Zebra Satin Etched Petite Tweeze Set 1526656 1  29.0  Tarte / Ten Limited-Edition Collector's Palette &amp; LipSurgenceâ„¢  1520881 1  0.0  Clinique Repairwear Laser Focus Wrinkle Correcting Eye Cream / BI 100 PT


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw that today! I went with the Tarte / Ten Limited-Edition Collector's Palette &amp; LipSurgenceâ„¢ Lip TintSet instead. I have been wanting to try their shadows. It also comes with a brush, eyeliner, mascara and the full size lipsurgence. Here is the rest of my order. I am so weak. I was trying not to order anything for a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 4, 2013)

Had to mention this since I'm sooo excited about it: I just got my Ulta order which I bought the Tarte Trial Kit of the primer, Amazonian Clay BB cream, and mascara for $12.  I also ordered a Benefit Trial Kit of the porefessional and that gal (also for $12).  They also sent me samples of the regular Tarte BB Cream, Loreal BB cream, the "Hello Flawless" powder from Benefit, AND the Maybelline BB cream (which I already have!)

How freakin' awesome is that??? I've been wanting to try BB creams for a while now and thanks to Ulta, I now have 4 to try.  Plus, the BB and Ipsy subs look like they're going to be AWESOME this month.

I also went to Sephora yesterday and bought the UD liquid eyeliner in Navy (the applicator brush is SOO small compared to my Lorac eyeliner, it's going to take some getting used to) and some Nars concealer.  Then they threw in the Benefit birthday gift which has the They're Real! mascara and the Watts Up highlighter!!

Ahhh, makeup overload with so many new products to try but I am giddy with excitement to try them all!!!

Day Week has officially been made


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 4, 2013)

Just got my Coastal Scents Prism Palette in the mail! So pretty


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 4, 2013)

> Just got my Coastal Scents Prism Palette in the mail! So pretty :heart:


 Lol, I'm thinking you're one of their best customers! You are always scoring a new palette lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I'll have to Google that one.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my Coastal Scents Prism Palette in the mail! So pretty


Let me know how it is. I saw how bright the colors were but haven't remembered to check for swatches yet.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had to mention this since I'm sooo excited about it: I just got my Ulta order which I bought the Tarte Trial Kit of the primer, Amazonian Clay BB cream, and mascara for $12.  I also ordered a Benefit Trial Kit of the porefessional and that gal (also for $12).  They also sent me samples of the regular Tarte BB Cream, Loreal BB cream, the "Hello Flawless" powder from Benefit, AND the Maybelline BB cream (which I already have!)
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you have lots of new toys to play with!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my Coastal Scents Prism Palette in the mail! So pretty


 It looks so pretty in the pics, will you be reviewing it in your blog? I would love to see swatches.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, I'm thinking you're one of their best customers! You are always scoring a new palette lol
> 
> ...


 lol, I dunno what I'm gonna do once I get all of their palettes



It's gonna be a sad day lol!



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Let me know how it is. I saw how bright the colors were but haven't remembered to check for swatches yet.





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks so pretty in the pics, will you be reviewing it in your blog? I would love to see swatches.


 I'll swatch it tomorrow for my blog! It's my day off, so I'll have all day to play with it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, I dunno what I'm gonna do once I get all of their palettes
> 
> ...


 Will definitely check out your swatches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, I dunno what I'm gonna do once I get all of their palettes
> 
> ...


 I will be looking out for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Just got my Coastal Scents Prism Palette in the mail! So pretty :heart:


 Have you tried any of the BH cosmetics palettes?


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 4, 2013)

I ordered a 10 square freedom system palette and shadows to fill it. I'm aiming for a nice set of pink-brown neutrals for everyday looks. (I took a look at a lot of swatches when I was picking- I love Inglot shadows, but sometimes it seems like the colors on the site are a little off from the true colors.) I picked up three lip pans, too- I've never tried them, so I'm very excited to see what they are like! Should be coming in tomorrow afternoon! So excited!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MareNectaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered a 10 square freedom system palette and shadows to fill it. I'm aiming for a nice set of pink-brown neutrals for everyday looks. (I took a look at a lot of swatches when I was picking- I love Inglot shadows, but sometimes it seems like the colors on the site are a little off from the true colors.)
> 
> I picked up three lip pans, too- I've never tried them, so I'm very excited to see what they are like!
> ...


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I so want to see your palette ^^


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 4, 2013)

If it comes in on time, I'll try to get some pictures to post. I think that all the shades I picked already have swatches online, but I'm planning on giving it a try myself. (It should make pretty good practice, since I can look up and compare my pics with the swatches that others have done) =)


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 5, 2013)

Just placed a fairly large order of NYX and some WnW stuff from Beautyjoint. This is my first time using them; hopefully people have good experiences?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I *went there* because I was looking for WnW Mega Glo, apparently it's an older item and I only just realized that after looking everywhere for it, lol. I saw some swatches of them the other day and decided I needed them in my life... I got Spotlight Peach and Strike a pose rose. I COULD of gotten them cheaper on ebay, but I'm so hesitant to buy off there &amp; had a horrible experience last time so.. I was happy to see it at Beautyjoint.

And then I rationalized spending $50 to get $5 and using a 5% off coupon, and got a ton of Nyx lippie stuff (I was planning to do this haul anyway...so why not), and one of their nail polishes in Chick Lit. I got 3 round lipsticks, 2 diamond sparkle lipsticks, 2 round lip glosses, 1 mega shine gloss, 1 butter gloss, 1 aqua luxe gloss, and I think that's it. Phew. 

Right before this I purchased several Thebalm items from the sale: sexy mama, bahama mama, mary-lou, concealer, cabana boy blush &amp; 1 new Instain blush in argyle.. 

So. Totally just declared a no-buy after that.


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, the delivery came through early! I am pretty lousy at taking photos, and I couldn't get the top row to show up very well. I'll ask my husband to see if he can get a better photo for me tonight.




Colors are: 373 Matte 344 Matte 378 Matte 464 DS 368 Matte 361 Matte 609 Matte 467 DS 312 Matte 55 AMC 37 Lipstick 75 Lipstick 09 Lipstick Excited to try my hand at doing some swatches and trying a new look this evening! I couldn't resist trying out the lipstick (I've only used the Inglot shadows before) I used 09, which is the bright red- it really stayed true to color when I put it one, very bright (brighter then I had expected!) without having to really layer a lot on. So far, so good! I'm already wanting to plan out the next palette. They've got some gorgeous purples I want to collect, and I think it would be nice to grab some of the coppers, too. =D


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 5, 2013)

My sample of Guerlain's La Petite Robe Noire finally ran out, so I ordered the gift set that came with 1.6oz bottle and a 0.16oz bottle (which I plan on keeping in my bag, along with my Clinique Happy mini).  I fell in love with this perfume as soon as I smelled the sample I received in August, but the $58-80 price tag kinda scared me off.  I also got the Fresh Sugar birthday duo, which I can't get enough of.  Oh, how I love Sephora.  Now I just need to get the full-sized version of the Lavanilla fragrance that was a 100 point perk a few weeks ago.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My sample of Guerlain's La Petite Robe Noire finally ran out, so I ordered the gift set that came with 1.6oz bottle and a 0.16oz bottle (which I plan on keeping in my bag, along with my Clinique Happy mini).  I fell in love with this perfume as soon as I smelled the sample I received in August, but the $58-80 price tag kinda scared me off.  I also got the Fresh Sugar birthday duo, which I can't get enough of.  Oh, how I love Sephora.  Now I just need to get the full-sized version of the Lavanilla fragrance that was a 100 point perk a few weeks ago.


 I loooooove that perfume! I think I entered for a sample from Geurlain and was supposed to receive a sample of the mascara but they sent me the perfume sample instead &amp; I am sure glad they did! I love it! The price tag is scary but my bf got it for me for Christmas &amp; I'm only using it sparingly.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I loooooove that perfume! I think I entered for a sample from Geurlain and was supposed to receive a sample of the mascara but they sent me the perfume sample instead &amp; I am sure glad they did! I love it! The price tag is scary but my bf got it for me for Christmas &amp; I'm only using it sparingly.


 I love how sweet it smells.  La Petite Robe Noire is the perfume that introduced me to patchouli.  I don't know what it smells like when it's not in perfume, but I seem to really like perfumes that contain patchouli (my 2 favorites being Guerlain's La Petite Robe Noire and Lavanila's Pure Vanilla).  Fortunately, the Lavanilla sample is a good size and has a spray nozzle that works much better than typical perfume sample vials.  I wish all perfumes came in rollerballs.  I know the Lavanila one does, but I was really hoping they would come out with a La Petite Robe Noire rollerball.  I'd prefer a bunch of rollerballs to a bunch of bottles.  

Have you tried the other La Petite Robe Noire products?  They also have a shower gel and lotion.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love how sweet it smells.  La Petite Robe Noire is the perfume that introduced me to patchouli.  I don't know what it smells like when it's not in perfume, but I seem to really like perfumes that contain patchouli (my 2 favorites being Guerlain's La Petite Robe Noire and Lavanila's Pure Vanilla).  Fortunately, the Lavanilla sample is a good size and has a spray nozzle that works much better than typical perfume sample vials.  I wish all perfumes came in rollerballs.  I know the Lavanila one does, but I was really hoping they would come out with a La Petite Robe Noire rollerball.  I'd prefer a bunch of rollerballs to a bunch of bottles.
> 
> Have you tried the other La Petite Robe Noire products?  They also have a shower gel and lotion.


 Ooo a rollerball of that would be great! I haven't tried any of the other products. Currently I have waaaay too much showerl gel and lotion lol.

Have you tried Lush's Karma?! It has patchouli, lemongrass, and sweet orange! &amp; there is a whole line of Karma. Soap, solid perfume (which I have &amp; I love it!), regular perfume, bubble bar, bath melt, lotion, and shampoo. Smells soo good.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooo a rollerball of that would be great! I haven't tried any of the other products. Currently I have waaaay too much showerl gel and lotion lol.
> ...


 I have a refillable atomizer (the Sephora one), but I'd love a refillable rollerball.  Of course, a rollerball would probably be more difficult to refill.  The refillable atomizer is super easy to refill - absolutely no leaks or spills!

No, but I've been meaning to try Lush products for a while.  One of my friends loves their shampoos.  I'd be much more inclined to purchase if I could find a local store that carries Lush products so I could smell them and possibly try them.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a refillable atomizer (the Sephora one), but I'd love a refillable rollerball.  Of course, a rollerball would probably be more difficult to refill.  The refillable atomizer is super easy to refill - absolutely no leaks or spills!
> 
> No, but I've been meaning to try Lush products for a while.  One of my friends loves their shampoos.  I'd be much more inclined to purchase if I could find a local store that carries Lush products so I could smell them and possibly try them.


 Ooo I'll have to get one of those! 

I love Lush. Great products! But yes its definitely better to get in store &amp; smell them yourself. They are very distinct scents that some may find gross or overwhelming. But I love them! Lush is really great about samples too, if you ever find yourself in a Lush store! They are super helpful!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried any of the BH cosmetics palettes?


 I haven't, but I have been eyeing them for MONTHS...I'm thinking that I may jump over to them once I have all of the CS Palettes...because, you know, I OBVIOUSLY don't have enough eyeshadow palettes...







> Originally Posted by *MareNectaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow, the delivery came through early! I am pretty lousy at taking photos, and I couldn't get the top row to show up very well. I'll ask my husband to see if he can get a better photo for me tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are GORGEOUS! Loving the bottom row of the eyeshadows!


----------



## Ebonyqueen49 (Apr 5, 2013)

MAC Herione lipstick, lipglass and lipliner

MAC Embrace Me lipstick and lipliner

MAC Ablaze lipstick and lipliner


----------



## hiheather (Apr 5, 2013)

As I Am CoWash China Glaze - Scattered &amp; Tattered China Glaze - Mosaic Madness China Glaze - Bling It On China Glaze - Glitter Graffiti


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 5, 2013)

I just took the most drool-worthy pic of the CS PrismPalette -





This palette is so awesome! I just finished swatching them (and I'm talking ALL of them, every row) so I'll be posting about it tonight in my blog, don't miss it!


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 5, 2013)

> As I Am CoWash China Glaze - Scattered &amp; Tattered China Glaze - Mosaic Madness China Glaze - Bling It On China Glaze - Glitter Graffiti


 That photo is gorgeous~ the colors look so vibrant! Looking forward to seeing swatches =)


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just took the most drool-worthy pic of the CS PrismPalette -
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MareNectaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow, the delivery came through early! I am pretty lousy at taking photos, and I couldn't get the top row to show up very well. I'll ask my husband to see if he can get a better photo for me tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


 Those colors are so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just took the most drool-worthy pic of the CS PrismPalette -
> 
> ...


 I'm in love


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As I Am CoWash
> 
> China Glaze - Scattered &amp; Tattered
> ...


 Those are beautiful, post swatches!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MareNectaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow, the delivery came through early! I am pretty lousy at taking photos, and I couldn't get the top row to show up very well. I'll ask my husband to see if he can get a better photo for me tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


 Such a pretty palette! And I love that most shades are mattes, if not all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just took the most drool-worthy pic of the CS PrismPalette -
> 
> ...


 pretty!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh good heavens....I FINISHED MY REVIEW lol...it's only...erm...3:24am! lol

I started so early today, I was so excited...then my boss called, needed me to take care of some stuff






Then hubby came home early and wanted to run some errands (and of course me go with him) 








Then we FINALLY got back home and I'm like GAH! Need to post!





Then...wait....I wanted to learn to watermark my pictures before I posted!





So I did...and then I reviewed...and here I am...at 3:30am lol





ENJOY THE SWATCHES!



My blog is shown below in my signature!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh good heavens....I FINISHED MY REVIEW lol...it's only...erm...3:24am! lol
> 
> ...


 ZOMG!!! Sooo pretty!!! And for that price??? I think I need this palette!!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh good heavens....I FINISHED MY REVIEW lol...it's only...erm...3:24am! lol
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you had a super busy day yesterday. Thanks for posting all the swatches they are beautiful, I am even more in love with that palette.


----------



## smiller2000 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Oh, weird. I've used the L'Oreal 360 Clean before and I really liked it.


 I have sensitive skin as well, and the L'Oreal 360 broke me out too. It didn't seem like a sensitive skin product to me. I gave it to my niece.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 6, 2013)

Today I got a Colorsensatinal Vivid (Hot Plum, and I love it!!), a Sonia Kashuk lipstick (Satun Lush Lip Color in Violetta), and a Pixi lip blush (Energy). I have an addiction to lip products...

I also bought 2 Victoria's Secret bras (the new Fabulous line ones -- the demi and the multi-way), and a new ring!


----------



## pinkgemini (Apr 6, 2013)

Tarte Lipsurgence Energy tint and Amazonian Clay 12 hour blush in Dollface- i could not let my 20% off entire purchase coupon from Ulra go unused! Ooh and a Strivectin set and LaFresh makeup remover wipes from Marshalls!


----------



## Dots (Apr 6, 2013)

Michael Todd Acne kit and Michael Todd Sensitive Skin kit. Been wanting to try this brand for months and finally caved. I have decided to hold off on most make up for awhile to try and get through what I have before I purchase more...there are always new colors and things, so I can wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dots (Apr 6, 2013)

> Tarte Lipsurgence Energy tint and Amazonian Clay 12 hour blush in Dollface- i could not let my 20% off entire purchase coupon from Ulra go unused! Ooh and a Strivectin set and LaFresh makeup remover wipes from Marshalls!


 The Dollface is a gorgeous color...especially for Spring. I remember looking at it thinking it will be chalky on my skin tone but it was so flattering. I think it is one of those Universally beautiful shades!


----------



## tiffalicous (Apr 7, 2013)

Cilea Eyelash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, Totally impressed with it! Also brought some MAC products.


----------



## LAtPoly (Apr 8, 2013)

Smashbox looks like they're trying to clear out old inventory finally, so I picked up a 4 piece full-size brush set for $19.  Considering most of Smashbox's brushes are $20+ each, I'm happy and it's already sold-out.

I also bought an NIB older UD shadow on eBay yesterday, UV-40.  I've never seen that one on eBay before yesterday so YAY!  I'm slowly collecting any old UD shadow that came in the now "vintage" token containers.  I'm still missing a handful so if anyone has any oldies stored away and wants to sell them, be in touch!  And can I just say,  some of the old discontinued UD shadows are truly unique and gorgeous... there are a few shades where I don't understand WHY they got rid of them, they're just awesome - even compared to their current shadows.

-L


----------



## hiheather (Apr 8, 2013)

A quick run to Wal-Mart for dog food turned into a makeup trip as well. I was so proud of myself avoiding theBalm sale and even the 40% off NYX sale which I'll probably cave and buy from tomorrow after I buy tags for my car (ew responsible expense). Anyways, I wanted the Physicians Formula blush set with eyeliner but all they had was bronzer. Which I'm in plenty supply of but if any of you gals want bronzer they have bronzer packs with two eyeliners for $10 which is a great deal! I picked up a Soho beauty sponge, it was the closet shaped one to a Beauty Blender that I've seen so I grabbed it. Then the salon had buy one get one for 50% off on OPI. They had two liquid sand colors which happened to be the two I wanted. It was a sign! OPI - Get Your Number OPI - Stay The Night


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Apr 8, 2013)

I picked up some nail polish remover, Garnier Fructis triple nutrition miracle dry oil, and some Tom's of Maine toothpaste from CVS the other day. xD


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A quick run to Wal-Mart for dog food turned into a makeup trip as well. I was so proud of myself avoiding theBalm sale and even the 40% off NYX sale which I'll probably cave and buy from tomorrow after I buy tags for my car (ew responsible expense).
> 
> Anyways, I wanted the Physicians Formula blush set with eyeliner but all they had was bronzer. Which I'm in plenty supply of but if any of you gals want bronzer they have bronzer packs with two eyeliners for $10 which is a great deal!
> ...


 I love Get your number!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 8, 2013)

> I love Get your number!


 I swatched it on my thumb and it is love at first coat lol


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swatched it on my thumb and it is love at first coat lol


 I have it almost  a week on my nails and I cant see any wear. I went to a local store that had OPIs to see how much they were sold for and they cost 16 Euros here, almost $20 depending on the exchange rate. The girl  at the store even grabbed my hand and touched my nails lol.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh my. $20 for OPI? That is insane!


----------



## vanessasimon20 (Apr 8, 2013)

I just bought the Some Kind-A Gorgeous Lite by Benefit and a Mac Frost Lipstick in Bombshell. I think I'm pretty satisfied with the purchases besides the price.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vanessasimon20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just bought the Some Kind-A Gorgeous Lite by Benefit and a Mac Frost Lipstick in Bombshell. I think I'm pretty satisfied with the purchases besides the price.


Do you like the Some Kind-A Gorgeous Lite?  I really want to try it.  But, I have tons of foundations to use up first.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have it almost  a week on my nails and I cant see any wear. I went to a local store that had OPIs to see how much they were sold for and they cost 16 Euros here, almost $20 depending on the exchange rate. The girl  at the store even grabbed my hand and touched my nails lol.





> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my. $20 for OPI? That is insane!


 They are $16 here in Costa Rica! It's sad and I don't want to buy anything here, but I'm so tempted!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 8, 2013)

That is crazy! I thought $9 was bad!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That is crazy! I thought $9 was bad!


 ya actually, my mistake, around $17.5


----------



## katlyne (Apr 8, 2013)

jesus. for real. I thought $9 was crazy! my first OPI polish is Divine Swine and I bout it at TJ maxx for like 4/5 dollars.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> jesus. for real. I thought $9 was crazy! my first OPI polish is Divine Swine and I bout it at TJ maxx for like 4/5 dollars.


 My friend was like: WHAAAAAT! When I told her I was wearing OPI  over the weekend lol


----------



## katlyne (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My friend was like: WHAAAAAT! When I told her I was wearing OPI  over the weekend lol


 lol. cuz she thought you paid $16 for it? thats super funnehh


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 8, 2013)

Here's my not so expensive nail polish purchase that I'm so proud of lol..





Allure, Midnight cami, Sole mate, Case study, Berry naughty, Augora Cardi, Sew psyched, and Marshmallow.  $2 each at walgreens this evening..they were clearing out their old products - Got 8 for the price of 2.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol. cuz she thought you paid $16 for it? thats super funnehh


 yup lol well...then again I do have a bunch of DL... and a few BL lol so I HAVE paid $16 for polish XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my not so expensive nail polish purchase that I'm so proud of lol..
> 
> ...


 so jelly right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lovely shades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Apr 8, 2013)

The extremely cheap person in me could never justify that much for a polish. But say if I saw DL for $10, I could see myself getting it... maybe because it isn't full price and I need to feel like I'm getting a deal.

I'm like that with all makeup though. I have a hard time spending more than say $5 on drugstore brands but no issues spending full price on higher brands. My mind is so lost when it comes to buying makeup.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my not so expensive nail polish purchase that I'm so proud of lol..
> 
> ...


 I'm fighting the urge going to my Walgreens right now for them even though I hate Essie polish! Excellent finds though, that green is gorg.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my. $20 for OPI? That is insane!


 I know, so I will just keep getting my OPIs from online.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They are $16 here in Costa Rica! It's sad and I don't want to buy anything here, but I'm so tempted!


 That's so expensive, I hate the ridiculous mark ups.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my not so expensive nail polish purchase that I'm so proud of lol..
> 
> ...


 Great haul!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The extremely cheap person in me could never justify that much for a polish. But say if I saw DL for $10, I could see myself getting it... maybe because it isn't full price and I need to feel like I'm getting a deal.
> 
> I'm like that with all makeup though. I have a hard time spending more than say $5 on drugstore brands but no issues spending full price on higher brands. My mind is so lost when it comes to buying makeup.


 See I do understand your point lol XD I see drugstore lippies and go like: $8!!!! nuuu, but then something higher end-ish I have no problem w lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, so I will just keep getting my OPIs from online.





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so expensive, I hate the ridiculous mark ups.


 Yup! I do too! and that;s the way it is here with like everything. I can;t buy them online cuz the taxes for them are crazy high! It would prolly end up being way more than $17  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Apr 8, 2013)

> See I do understand your point lol XD I see drugstore lippies and go like: $8!!!! nuuu, but then something higher end-ish I have no problem w lol


 Yes! I'm glad someone understands! I tried explaining it to my mom and she looked at me like I was a crazy person.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! I'm glad someone understands! I tried explaining it to my mom and she looked at me like I was a crazy person.


 You are not alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup! I do too! and that;s the way it is here with like everything. I can;t buy them online cuz the taxes for them are crazy high! It would prolly end up being way more than $17  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yikes!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 8, 2013)

I just bought all 3 skinfinish powders from the MAC Extra Dimension collection. I bought all 3 last year and LOVE them, so I am hoping this year is the same.

Then I was looking around and drugstore.com has the Red Carpet pro gel manicure set shipped for $35. SO I got that too. and now I am not buying anymore makeup for quite some time because I have way too much!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

I forgot to post I got this last night:

Item Sku Qty Subtotal Subtotal $75.50
Shipping &amp; Handling $4.95
Discount -$37.75
*Grand Total*
*$42.70*
*BalmJovi*
681619802256 1 $39.50
*NUDE â€˜tude * *Version*
Naughty 681619500541, 681619501401-681619500541 1 $36.00


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forgot to post I got this last night:
> 
> ...


Now that right there, is an awesome discount


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 9, 2013)

Last night I bought theBalm's Timebalm Foundation in Light-Medium and in Medium. I figured at 50% off it wouldn't be too bad to get both since I'm not sure which shade will work for me!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last night I bought theBalm's Timebalm Foundation in Light-Medium and in Medium. I figured at 50% off it wouldn't be too bad to get both since I'm not sure which shade will work for me!


I've never tried theBalm's products.. I've seen so many great things about them that I might need to get on that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 9, 2013)

If you want something, act fast! Sale ends at 9am PST. But for reference, Balm Jovi is my favorite palette of all time!



> I've never tried theBalm's products.. I've seen so many great things about them that I might need to get on that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Apr 9, 2013)

Just got UD Woodstock &amp; Mildew and Deborah Lippman Satin Doll all for $14 shipped!!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forgot to post I got this last night:
> 
> ...


 pretty good discount, but woah BalmJovis is $40? I thought I'd be less XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got UD Woodstock &amp; Mildew and Deborah Lippman Satin Doll all for $14 shipped!!!!


 O.O where? O.O


----------



## hiheather (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> O.O where? O.O


 blogsale. aka my new addiction


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> blogsale. aka my new addiction


 oh those are good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm going to makeup hell: I just bought the UD 24/7 Vault on Sephora.  My husband is going to kill me.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 9, 2013)

> I'm going to makeup hell: I just bought the UD 24/7 Vault on Sephora. Â My husband is going to kill me.


 I'm thisclose and so tempted.. wonder if the Chic week codes will work?


----------



## katlyne (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> pretty good discount, but woah BalmJovis is $40? I thought I'd be less XD


 thats what I said!!!! to myself of course. lol


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Now that right there, is an awesome discount


 I know, it was even hubby approved lol.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got UD Woodstock &amp; Mildew and Deborah Lippman Satin Doll all for $14 shipped!!!!


 Wow, where?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> pretty good discount, but woah BalmJovis is $40? I thought I'd be less XD


 I know that's why I didn't get it before and I missed it on BB when it was on sale. I couldn't pass up the opportunity.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> O.O where? O.O


 I just asked the same lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that's why I didn't get it before and I missed it on BB when it was on sale. I couldn't pass up the opportunity.


 Nope too good of a deal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would've picked it up too XD


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 9, 2013)

I see why BalmJovi would be that pricey...you're getting eye shadows, blush, highlighter, etc...but it was 50% off! So I picked up one, too!! lol..


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 9, 2013)

So much for a low-buy this month.  Totally failed.

Today I stopped by Sephora and bought a few things: Tarte EmphasEYES Inner Rim Brightener, Sephora Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover (never tried but I hope it works well), a small sample of the HD Microfinish Setting Powder from MUFE, and the Urban Decay Eye Primer Potion (first timer with the eye primer!)  I also received a 100 point perk of a Buxom gloss.  It appears to be a taupe color in the tube, but was more of a shimmery clear when I put it on.  It tingles which I didn't like at first, but after a few minutes of wearing it, I was a fan. I really considered getting the Shiseido eyelash curler but put it back cause I wanted a few other things and I was already at $70 (keep in mind I was just "stopping" in) ADDICT.  It's crazy, lol, but I'm so excited to play with my new products!! (And anxiously awaiting my Birchbox!)

Not to mention it was a beautiful 78 and sunny here today



Makes for a great day!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see why BalmJovi would be that pricey...you're getting eye shadows, blush, highlighter, etc...but it was 50% off! So I picked up one, too!! lol..


 Oh yeah I get that I just don't know why I thought it would be cheaper XD


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So much for a low-buy this month.  Totally failed.
> 
> ...


 Wow, nothing like shopping on a nice day that automatically puts me in a great mood.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yeah I get that I just don't know why I thought it would be cheaper XD


 Maybe you were just hoping it was more affordable, I would have never bought it at regular price.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, nothing like shopping on a nice day that automatically puts me in a great mood.


It was perfect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe you were just hoping it was more affordable, I would have never bought it at regular price.


 yup,I wouldn't buy it at regular price either XD


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yup,I wouldn't buy it at regular price either XD


 That's why I jumped on the sale two for the price of one basically and the shipping wasn't too bad. Its usually really expensive to get things delivered here so I jump on free shipping or low shipping deals.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

I just placed my first ELF order.  I received an ELF eyeshadow in a trade and have been using it almost daily.  With the code ZA43r, I got $10 off (it was 50% off, up to $10).  It came to $17.95 with shipping.  I had about $30 worth of stuff in my cart to begin with (which is surprisingly difficult - it seems like everything is $1-5) - most of which were brushes.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just placed my first ELF order.  I received an ELF eyeshadow in a trade and have been using it almost daily.  With the code ZA43r, I got $10 off (it was 50% off, up to $10).  It came to $17.95 with shipping.  I had about $30 worth of stuff in my cart to begin with (which is surprisingly difficult - it seems like everything is $1-5) - most of which were brushes.


 That's a good deal!


----------



## arcticbabe (Apr 10, 2013)

I promised myself I would save more money this month, but I somehow fell into this "Oh it's spring, must buy new things for the new season!" mentality and I bought lots of things recently. I regret nothing! 

Things I bought: 

Maybelline Vivids Lipstick in Shocking Coral

-Really different from what I normally wear (MAC Snob) but I love it! It's so pretty and even after the vividness wears throughout the day, it stains nicely and I'll apply some rosebud salve over top to revamp my look while I'm at work. 

Make Up For Ever HD Foundation

-I'm already a fan of the mat velvet which I used all winter, and this one does not disappoint either

Make Up For Ever Aqua Brow Gel

-I think I won't ever stop using this product.....it's amazing. I like my eyebrows super dark, pretty much black, and I haven't found any brand that has the right color eyebrow pencils and powders and such. But this is not too brown, it suits me all too well. The only thing is it dries quite quickly so you have to be comfortable working fast on your eyebrows. At least that's how I felt, but still an AMAZING product. 

At my Sephora trip when I bought the MUFE products, the associate also tested Hourglass Immaculate Foundation on me and gave me a generous sample of that. It's quite an interesting texture, but I don't know that I'd buy the full size at $55. I also received a sample of Becca Ever Matte Primer. I find it's application difficult in a way but it really does work nicely for my skin. 

Of course since I work in a mall, I have bought quite a few clothing items. It doesn't help that Topshop is next door, I always find myself looking at their sale accessories; the cutest jewelry for $3 or 75% off. Too hard to resist. ):

Thought I'd share my recent purchases and my thoughts!


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 10, 2013)

> I just placed my first ELF order. Â I received an ELF eyeshadow in a trade and have been using it almost daily. Â With the code ZA43r, I got $10 off (it was 50% off, up to $10). Â It came to $17.95 with shipping. Â I had about $30 worth of stuff in my cart to begin with (which is surprisingly difficult - it seems like everything is $1-5) - most of which were brushes.


 I have the Elf Kabuki Face Brush and it's pretty good. There have been times when I have been ordering from Sigma and have contemplated getting a more expensive kabuki brush from there but I've always decided against it since the Elf one is good!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Elf Kabuki Face Brush and it's pretty good. There have been times when I have been ordering from Sigma and have contemplated getting a more expensive kabuki brush from there but I've always decided against it since the Elf one is good!


 For $3.14, it's definitely worth a try.  I already have a few, but you can never have too many.  Hopefully it's bigger than the pathetic mini kabuki brush I got in a Bare Minerals kit.  My friend's wife loves ELF and, after I saw how cheap their products are, I've been meaning to try them for like 2 years.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 10, 2013)

> I just placed my first ELF order. Â I received an ELF eyeshadow in a trade and have been using it almost daily. Â With the code ZA43r, I got $10 off (it was 50% off, up to $10). Â It came to $17.95 with shipping. Â I had about $30 worth of stuff in my cart to begin with (which is surprisingly difficult - it seems like everything is $1-5) - most of which were brushes.


 I've been wanting to try the facial whip! Wonder if it is any good. I use the blending blush/bronzer brush daily it is so useful! Good order!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been wanting to try the facial whip! Wonder if it is any good. I use the blending blush/bronzer brush daily it is so useful!
> 
> Good order!


 I heard Lilac Petal was a decent dupe for Benefit's High Beam, but that's really all I've heard about it.


----------



## KatCarreon (Apr 10, 2013)

I got these the stuff the last 2wks.... =)


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Apr 10, 2013)

Last night on my quest to find lavender or lilac lip gloss (which I did not find) I ended up with:

Flower Cosmetics Lip Butter in Sheer Snapdragon - I totally got this because I like snap dragons, it was very much an impulse purchase other than my wanting to try "something" from the Flower line. Turns out it is actually a nice orange-tone subtle red on me which happens to be a color I do not have.

And then I found something called geoGirl on clearance for $1 each. I got a light purple pressed eye shadow, a similar shade in cream to powder shadow, and then some dark grey mascara. I had not heard of this brand before, but each product mentioned some natural ingredients and apparently they are free of parabens, phthalate, sulfate, PABA, and a bunch of other things. They also do not use any animal ingredients aside from cruelty free lanolin, beeswax, and honey. Too bad they are discontinuing them.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 10, 2013)

I've bought a ton of makeup the past few days, but this is what I bought today!

-The Revlon total Beauty Collection

-4 Perfumies perfume sticks in Sex on the Peach, Boys Boys Boys, Butterfly Kisses, and Pajama Party

-Macadamia Oil Sampler Kit

I'm kinda stocking up on little things because I know I'll be using some of this stuff as a birthday present for my sister.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just placed my first ELF order.  I received an ELF eyeshadow in a trade and have been using it almost daily.  With the code ZA43r, I got $10 off (it was 50% off, up to $10).  It came to $17.95 with shipping.  I had about $30 worth of stuff in my cart to begin with (which is surprisingly difficult - it seems like everything is $1-5) - most of which were brushes.


 Awesome deal, then again, it's elf, it's always cheap, but SO worth it!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heard Lilac Petal was a decent dupe for Benefit's High Beam, but that's really all I've heard about it.


 I'd never heard that. I want High Beam but that high price keeps me away. I think I might pick up Lilac Petal now!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd never heard that. I want High Beam but that high price keeps me away. I think I might pick up Lilac Petal now!


 Same here, that's why I ordered it.  I have 2 High Beam minis, but I don't think I'd pay $30 for it (yet).  I had no problem paying $30 for Benetint and Posietint, but not for a highlighter - I haven't reached that stage of addiction yet.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 10, 2013)

I want Posietint but refuse to buy it. I browse eBay for the deluxe sample sizes and even the price tag on them are to high for my liking.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want Posietint but refuse to buy it. I browse eBay for the deluxe sample sizes and even the price tag on them are to high for my liking.


 The small sample should last you about a month of daily use.  I think Benefit sells the deluxe sample on their site.  I know they sell a deluxe sample of Benetint for $8.  $30 is a bit steep if you're not super into lip stains and/or love the product though.


----------



## moonbunny7 (Apr 10, 2013)

Just bought 2 of the Summer 2013 limited edition of the maybelline color tattoos. I got icy mint and shady shores (gold color).


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KatCarreon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got these the stuff the last 2wks.... =)


 That;s a nice haul XD


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

The UPS guy FINALLY showed up &amp; I HAVE to share this adorable packaging with you guys.










The only thing I don't like is that the mini bottle doesn't have a spray nozzle, but I'll probably just get another refillable atomizer and add what's in my big bottle to it.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 10, 2013)

That is adorable!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The UPS guy FINALLY showed up &amp; I HAVE to share this adorable packaging with you guys.
> 
> 
> ...


 so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KatCarreon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got these the stuff the last 2wks.... =)


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want Posietint but refuse to buy it. I browse eBay for the deluxe sample sizes and even the price tag on them are to high for my liking.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moonbunny7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just bought 2 of the Summer 2013 limited edition of the maybelline color tattoos. I got icy mint and shady shores (gold color).


 Can you post swatches? I would love to see what they look like.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The UPS guy FINALLY showed up &amp; I HAVE to share this adorable packaging with you guys.
> 
> 
> ...


 So cute! Im a a sucker for cute packaging.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 10, 2013)

> The UPS guy FINALLY showed up &amp; I HAVE to share this adorable packaging with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The little bottle is sooooo cute!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> So cute! Im a a sucker for cute packaging.


 So am I. I'm glad I didn't know what it looked like till today. I would have been $80 poorer months ago.


----------



## ultajunkie (Apr 10, 2013)

My order of the UD vault from Sephora just shipped this afternoon. Woohoo!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 10, 2013)

Not beauty per say...but over the weekend I bought 2 bras from VS.

And now beauty related: I got a brush (not that exciting, I know...but whatevs), white nail polish so I can try water marbling, Sinful Colors Fantasy (it's gonna be my next mani, quite possibly tomorrow cause I can't wait to try it), a knockoff beauty blender from TJ Maxx and some DevaCurl Mist-er Right.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 10, 2013)

> Not beauty per say...but over the weekend I bought 2 bras from VS. And now beauty related: I got a brush (not that exciting, I know...but whatevs), white nail polish so I can try water marbling, Sinful Colors Fantasy (it's gonna be my next mani, quite possibly tomorrow cause I can't wait to try it), a knockoff beauty blender from TJ Maxx and some DevaCurl Mist-er Right.


 By chance do you know the name of the beauty blender knockoff? I picked up a knockoff myself recently and now I want to try out others.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By chance do you know the name of the beauty blender knockoff? I picked up a knockoff myself recently and now I want to try out others.


 It's the Precision Blending Sponge by Cynthia Rowley


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 10, 2013)

I have zero self control! I just went to Ulta's online site looking for a birthday present for my mom and I saw they were having a 40% off sale on NYX! So I got the Love in Paris Eyeshadow Palette in C'est La Vie and I got a Stick Blush in Tea Rose. Both products that I've been wanting for awhile (especially the palette) for only $10ish plus shipping!

I also got a Topshop nail polish in Mermaid from Nordstrom. I'm obsessed with Topshop's makeup!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 11, 2013)

> I have zero self control! I just went to Ulta's online site looking for a birthday present for my mom and I saw they were having a 40% off sale on NYX! So I got the Love in Paris Eyeshadow Palette in C'est La Vie and I got a Stick Blush in Tea Rose. Both products that I've been wanting for awhile (especially the palette) for only $10ish plus shipping! I also got a Topshop nail polish in Mermaid from Nordstrom. I'm obsessed with Topshop's makeup!


 When did Topshop come to the US?!


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 11, 2013)

> When did Topshop come to the US?!


 There's been a Top Shop in Vegas for the last year, another recently opened at The Grove in LA, and from what a friend tells me there has been a Top Shop in New York for several years! I just took a look around Top Shop a few weeks ago, it was alright but I wasn't as impressed as I used to be when I was in England. Of course styles have changed, but something more that I can't put my finger on was just different to me.


----------



## leo760 (Apr 11, 2013)

MAC BB cream in light plus MAC Foundation Matchmaker in 5.0 MAC lipstick Fleshpot MAC Fix+ My wallet is crying lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 11, 2013)

There's one in Chicago too!



> There's been a Top Shop in Vegas for the last year, another recently opened at The Grove in LA, and from what a friend tells me there has been a Top Shop in New York for several years! I just took a look around Top Shop a few weeks ago, it was alright but I wasn't as impressed as I used to be when I was in England. Of course styles have changed, but something more that I can't put my finger on was just different to me.





> When did Topshop come to the US?!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 11, 2013)

oops..posted in wrong thread


----------



## MUAddict (Apr 11, 2013)

These are my most recent purchases. I attended IMATS in NYC this past weekend with a friend. After all we bought, we'll be on a no buy for a long time. I got brushes, Inglot Shadows and a pigment, eyekandy cosmetic glitters, concealer palette and beauty blenders. We also stopped by MAC in Times Square.  On Sunday we also picked up a few OCC lip tars at the IMATS show because we returned for a second day. So excited to try all these babies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

IG:   @va_mua703


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When did Topshop come to the US?!


You can also buy some of their stuff online at Nordstrom, which is how I got the polish. Also I'm pretty sure select Nordstroms carry their stuff in store too!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 11, 2013)

> These are my most recent purchases. I attended IMATS in NYC this past weekend with a friend. After all we bought, we'll be on a no buy for a long time. I got brushes, Inglot Shadows and a pigment, eyekandy cosmetic glitters, concealer palette and beauty blenders. We also stopped by MAC in Times Square.Â  On Sunday we also picked up a few OCC lip tars at the IMATS show because we returned for a second day. So excited to try all these babies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> IG:Â Â  @va_mua703


 Great haul!


----------



## madeupMegan (Apr 11, 2013)

Bought 16 nail polishes today!





Front row, left to right: Sephora by OPI Who's Spinning Tonight, Orly Ingenue, OPI Austin-tatious Turquoise, Sinful Colors Frenzy, Zoya Kate, Color Club Pearl-Spective, Color Club Abyss, Color Club Endless Summer, Color Club Bright Night, Orly Nite Owl, China Glaze Recycle, Maybelline Colorshow Styled Out

Back row, left to right: Essie Ballet Slippers, Essie As Gold As It Gets, Buxom Amplified Smoky Eye, Andrea Oil-Free Eye Makeup Correctors &amp; Moisturizing Makeup Remover Pads, Bag of Samples from Sephora Chic Week, Essie Eternal Optimist, Essie A Cut Above, and Tote from Sephora Chic Week.

Whew! Big haul for me today!

For more pictures see my blog (in my signature)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 11, 2013)

I posted this in the sephora chic week thread too! A bunch of delux samples (looks like stores are giving different stuff). I picked up the Tarte Maracuja Oil Concealer kit and the Laura Mercier Kit was an exchange. I'm guessing by some register fudging, I essentially got the kit for 15% less than I did originally so I paid $18 out of pocket this time around.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 11, 2013)

All in the last two weeks or so. .. there's more, but didn't want to dig it out(that's really bad!)lol. Hair stuff, too, but that's all over the bathroom! Still waiting on my theBalm order and will post a polish haul when all orders arrive! Blog sales+Sephora+drugstores+clearance+my birthday coming up= haulage, happy new products to play with and a dent in my wallet! Tarte High Performance kit Tarte Aqualillies palette Ole Henriksen 3 Little Wonders set FS Kiss trio lashes MAC MSF Lightscapade theBalm Big Mama trio - Sexy Mama, Bahama Mama, Hot Mama MAC eye shadows - Humid, Wedge, Steamy, Da Bling, Satellite Dreams Rimmel lippies Maybelline Colorsensational Vivids lippies Stila lippie Rimmel eye liners Hard Candy pigment duo


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MUAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 holy shit! 6 Beauty Blenders, mind if I ask you how much that was? I bet they had a deal on them, right

?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bought 16 nail polishes today!
> 
> ...


 Wow nice haul  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Purchased:*

1. LAVANILA Pamper &amp; Protect Pure Vanilla Gift Set (Includes The Healthy Deodorant in Pure Vanilla, 2 oz &amp; 0.9 oz, and Roller-Ball in Pure Vanilla, 0.32 oz)

2. Shiseido facial cotton 

3. Shiseido urban environment oil-free UV protector broad spectrum spf 42 for face

4. Caudalie hand and nail cream

*Gifts With Purchase:*

1. Origins plantscription anti-aging eye cream (VIB perk)
2. Sephora tote, 12â€x10.5â€x4.x vinyl striped bag (not pictured, VIB perk)
3. Bag containing 8 samples (VIB perk):

Algenist Multi-Perfecting Pore Corrector Concentrate (.05 oz) 

Bumble and bumble thickening shampoo (0.24 oz) 
Bumble and bumble thickening conditioner (0.24 oz)

Gucci premier (0.06 fl oz)

Make Up Forever Pro Finish powder foundation card for Fair Complexion (4 samples)

Nude Perfect cleansing oil (0.06 oz)

Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation moisturizer (0.1 oz) 

Smashbox Camera Ready BB Cream in light (0.05 oz)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice haulage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MUAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bought 16 nail polishes today!
> 
> ...


 So much polish! looks like polish heaven.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a good deal for all that stuff.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice haul!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 11, 2013)

> :7b:


 Lol, I know. Shhhh.. don't tell! There are some mighty fine hauls and purchases going on lately! Whoa ladies, nicely done!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

Late night shopping yesterday:

Item Sku Qty *Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $25+ order)* *Choose 1 pack*
Zoya Nail Polish in Kristen &amp; Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir 000000022 1 *Jack Black Balm Squad Lip Quad*
3026 1 Something for the hubby &amp; a pick two for me.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 11, 2013)

> I posted this in the sephora chic week thread too! A bunch of delux samples (looks like stores are giving different stuff). I picked up the Tarte Maracuja Oil Concealer kit and the Laura Mercier Kit was an exchange. I'm guessing by some register fudging, I essentially got the kit for 15% less than I did originally so I paid $18 out of pocket this time around.


 How did you get the Fresh lip duo in person?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 11, 2013)

I just asked for it. My store has a ton left! She said it may or may not be 100 points. I looked up my account - points were not deducted. Also, my birthday was in march. I guess if you ask they might do it if they have it?



> How did you get the Fresh lip duo in person?


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 11, 2013)

> I just asked for it. My store has a ton left! She said it may or may not be 100 points. I looked up my account - points were not deducted. Also, my birthday was in march. I guess if you ask they might do it if they have it?


 Thanks! I'll have to ask if my local Sephora has some in stock. I'd gladly "pay" 100 points for another.


----------



## madeupMegan (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks guys! I was proud of my haul myself






I don't feel that guilty, since I only own like 8 nail polishes now... so I'm just starting up my collection





I also may have shopping trips planned for tomorrow and Saturday...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I'll have to ask if my local Sephora has some in stock. I'd gladly "pay" 100 points for another.


 Kate! I just looked and it actually did not take out points! My "recent purchases" page just has a Happy Birthday Beautiful FREE thing. 100 point perks usually say 100 points next to it/order full size. So...you should definitely try and ask! If not, make up another BI account and claim one...I know, bad I know... but gotta love Fresh!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 11, 2013)

> Kate! I just looked and it actually did not take out points! My "recent purchases" page just has a Happy Birthday Beautiful FREE thing. 100 point perks usually say 100 points next to it/order full size. So...you should definitely try and ask! If not, make up another BI account and claim one...I know, bad I know... but gotta love Fresh!


 I've been getting them with online orders. The set I got last year melted, so I've been sort of collecting them (okay, so 2 functional sets isn't exactly a collection). I'm still not over the demise of my rosÃ© one last summer. I like the Fresh lip duo more than the Benefit birthday set this year. I can't get Watts Up to look decent on me - I feel like I attached sequins (or something equally attention-grabbing) to my face. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been getting them with online orders. The set I got last year melted, so I've been sort of collecting them (okay, so 2 functional sets isn't exactly a collection). I'm still not over the demise of my rosÃ© one last summer. I like the Fresh lip duo more than the Benefit birthday set this year. I can't get Watts Up to look decent on me - I feel like I attached sequins (or something equally attention-grabbing) to my face. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just use Watts Up over my cupid's bow when wearing lipstick...other than that I think its pretty useless and you're right - sequins-y!!! Eeek! I usually use the BDAY2012 code too (and yeah, by usually I mean twice. haha)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 12, 2013)

Just bought the OPI Liquid Sand Bond Girls collection! (Minus Vesper...I couldn't bring myself to buy it...it's just way too vamp/goth for me) I'm super excited to try them out, I've heard so many great things about them!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just bought the OPI Liquid Sand Bond Girls collection! (Minus Vesper...I couldn't bring myself to buy it...it's just way too vamp/goth for me) I'm super excited to try them out, I've heard so many great things about them!


 I thought they weren't coming out until May!?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 12, 2013)

> I thought they weren't coming out until May!?


 That's what I thought! Lo and behold they were on Ulta's website!


----------



## JustJenessa (Apr 12, 2013)

I bought a bunch of the new Hard Candy nail polishes a couple days ago and so far I am really liking them. Piece of Papaya is on my nails now and I love it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I thought! Lo and behold they were on Ulta's website!


 Hmm...I'll have to check my local BSS to see if they have them. I hate buying online...shipping costs suck. Plus, there's no instant gratification, lol.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just bought the OPI Liquid Sand Bond Girls collection! (Minus Vesper...I couldn't bring myself to buy it...it's just way too vamp/goth for me) I'm super excited to try them out, I've heard so many great things about them!


 Wow, I cant wait to see swatches!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm...I'll have to check my local BSS to see if they have them. I hate buying online...shipping costs suck. Plus, there's no instant gratification, lol.


 Lol I love instant gratification.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I love instant gratification.


 Yup.

Went tonight, they didn't have them yet. Oh well. I got one of the CG textured ones (unrefined). Can't wait to try it, but my nails are freshly done, so I'm gonna have to.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 12, 2013)

I got all excited about the Bond Girls polish, Pussy Galore needs to be in my life. But $9 plus shipping? I'll wait till my usual OPI spot has them. I can't wait to see them start popping up in the nail polish thread!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

So this happened last night:

*Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $25+ order)* *Choose 1 pack*
Ahava Mineral Foot Cream &amp; Juliette Has a Gun Lady Vengeance SKU2311 1 *Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish* *Color*
Poppy RW191037 1 *Birchbox Home: From the Garden*
LEGARDEN-2013 1


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this happened last night:
> 
> ...


 haha you bought the polish XD


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha you bought the polish XD


 Yup!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Late night shopping yesterday:
> 
> ...


 I love the Jack Black lip balm - I've only tried the grapefruit &amp; ginger version, but I included it as one of my winter skincare essentials in a blog post! Which one is your favorite? I've thought about purchasing the lip quad, but I'm not sure that I could use up all 4 before they expire (due to the SPF).


----------



## JamieO (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I thought! Lo and behold they were on Ulta's website!


 Whaaaat? I NEED THEM! I love the liquid sands!! I have the Mariah Carey minis set and they're my most used polishes at the moment. I have a mild obsession with textured polishes. I was at my Ulta a couple days ago, and I found a bunch of the Zoya Pixie Dust winter polishes, and some other random Zoyas, which I TOTALLY did not know they even carried! I bought Dahlia and I found Robyn for 5 bucks!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the Jack Black lip balm - I've only tried the grapefruit &amp; ginger version, but I included it as one of my winter skincare essentials in a blog post! Which one is your favorite? I've thought about purchasing the lip quad, but I'm not sure that I could use up all 4 before they expire (due to the SPF).


 I have never tried the Jack Black lip balm before, I actually got it for the hubby. I think I might have to steal a couple from him after reading your post. I will report back and  let you know which one I like the most.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, I see...well, I hope you both love it! Please do keep us updated on your favorite!


 Will do!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 13, 2013)

The OPI liquid sand Bond girl polishes shipped already! Wow! That was fast


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The OPI liquid sand Bond girl polishes shipped already! Wow! That was fast


 Wow!! How much was shipping?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow!! How much was shipping?


I bought 5 of them which totaled to $45, FREE SHIPPING and just a small tax of $3.70. So I paid $48.70!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I bought 5 of them which totaled to $45, FREE SHIPPING and just a small tax of $3.70. So I paid $48.70!


 Pretty good! I want them sooo bad!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The OPI liquid sand Bond girl polishes shipped already! Wow! That was fast


 That was super fast!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

So this happened today:

Order summary: Your order placed on April 13, 2013 Jesse's Girl Cosmetics: Frosted Gum Drops 6 Pack Nailpolish â€” JulieG Frosted Gumdrops Full-Size Nail-Polish Set   (x1) $12.99 Subtotal $12.99   Shipping &amp; Handling $2.99   Tax $1.03   Total $17.01


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 13, 2013)

Just picked up some basics at sephora since its Chic Week and I might as well stock up... I returned the Tarte maracuja creaseless concealer kit because the brush sucked and the Maracuja oil broke me out. So I returned the kit then "repurchased" the concealer (medium) I bought: Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer (oil free) in Bisque Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel (I use the lotion in the winter and this oil free gel in the summer) Daily Brush Cleanser spray (beautymadn3ss/gabi made me want to get this!) Sephora Pro Airbrush Concealer Brush #57 $80, not bad for basics that will last a while!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 13, 2013)

Just ordered from Sephora &amp; became VIB!

Tarte BB Tinted Treatment in Fair

OCC Clear Lip Tar

Cinderella Storybook Palette


----------



## mamabeansyes (Apr 14, 2013)

After agonizing over which Naked palette to get I finally settled on Naked2. My flip flopping back and forth must have been very noticeable to my boyfriend. When I came home the next day, the original Naked was on our our coffee table for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 14, 2013)

I really want to get the Tarte tinted BB primer because I tried a sample of it that I had yesterday and loved the way it looked.  After a few hours though, I noticed some small bumps on my face so I'm wondering if anyone else had experience breaking out from this product? It really could have been something else since the pollen count is heavy in my area right now and I have seasonal allergies but I just want to make sure before I buy a full size.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mamabeansyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After agonizing over which Naked palette to get I finally settled on Naked2. My flip flopping back and forth must have been very noticeable to my boyfriend. When I came home the next day, the original Naked was on our our coffee table for me.


 how sweeeet haha


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mamabeansyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After agonizing over which Naked palette to get I finally settled on Naked2. My flip flopping back and forth must have been very noticeable to my boyfriend. When I came home the next day, the original Naked was on our our coffee table for me.


 awww, what a great bf!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mamabeansyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After agonizing over which Naked palette to get I finally settled on Naked2. My flip flopping back and forth must have been very noticeable to my boyfriend. When I came home the next day, the original Naked was on our our coffee table for me.


awwwwwwwwwww, he's a keeper!


----------



## katlyne (Apr 14, 2013)

> After agonizing over which Naked palette to get I finally settled on Naked2. My flip flopping back and forth must have been very noticeable to my boyfriend. When I came home the next day, the original Naked was on our our coffee table for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


wow you have an amazing boyfriend...mine is soooo not that good


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mamabeansyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After agonizing over which Naked palette to get I finally settled on Naked2. My flip flopping back and forth must have been very noticeable to my boyfriend. When I came home the next day, the original Naked was on our our coffee table for me.


Aww you are so lucky, I've never had a boyfriend that good.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mamabeansyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After agonizing over which Naked palette to get I finally settled on Naked2. My flip flopping back and forth must have been very noticeable to my boyfriend. When I came home the next day, the original Naked was on our our coffee table for me.


 Aww that's so sweet!


----------



## saku (Apr 14, 2013)

You guys got some good stuff! In the past 2 weeks, I got:

Ulta:

Lorac Glogetter palette

Essie First Base base coat

Burt's Bees Sensitive moisturizer

Ecotools Retractable Kabuki brush

theBalm:

Instain blushes in all shades

Bahama Mama

Sexy Mama

Hot Mama

Frat Boy

Sephora:

Naked2

Tarte Amazonian Clay blush in Tipsy

Sephora classic domed smudge brush #12

Jasmine nail polish set

Shiseido The Makeup Powdery foundation

Tarte eyeliner in Splash

Cinderella palette

Sephora classic small shadow brush #23

Sephora favorites In the Glow

Sephora favorites Glitz and Glam

I don't normally buy this much in such a short period of time, but all these sales are being very effective in luring me to spend more (or maybe I'm just a little stressed out since my phd qualifying exam is coming up and I'm just distracting myself..haha!). Anyway, I'm excited to play with all this.


----------



## saku (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mamabeansyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After agonizing over which Naked palette to get I finally settled on Naked2. My flip flopping back and forth must have been very noticeable to my boyfriend. When I came home the next day, the original Naked was on our our coffee table for me.


 That's so nice of him!


----------



## birchhughes (Apr 15, 2013)

I just ordered Mac Baking Beauties FacePowder in In For a Treat. I also ordered a cart organizer for all of my make up/ beauty supplies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyaddixion (Apr 15, 2013)

makeupforever RED aqua liner #10+sephora collection purple eyeliner matte! loving both of these so much! From Sephora VIB sale


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys got some good stuff! In the past 2 weeks, I got:
> 
> ...


 Nice haul! ^^


----------



## czaccone (Apr 15, 2013)

Those are so cute!! There is a Nordstroms RAck opening by me in a few months, yah!


----------



## ultajunkie (Apr 15, 2013)

Just got my thebalm.com order today, I got: Betty Lou Manizer Balm Jovi palette Shady Lady vol III Give crease a chance brush Still waiting on a Mac order and a Sephora order...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys got some good stuff! In the past 2 weeks, I got:
> 
> ...







 have fun with all your goodies!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my thebalm.com order today, I got:
> 
> Betty Lou Manizer
> ...


 Nice haul! I love it when I know they are things coming in the mail.


----------



## saku (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice haul! ^^





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You ladies are so sweet! Thanks!  





I forgot to list Kat Von D Star-Crossed palette (what a steal!). And also, I just snagged the Jasmine palette on my way home. Why is Sephora on the way home?  

OK, I'm pretty satisfied now, like a happy banana. LOL


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 had to look up swatches, that is a great palette! ^^


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

So this happened tonight:

Item Sku Qty Subtotal Subtotal $52.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (Free Man Box with Purchase, bbmanbox, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00
*Grand Total*
*$42.00*
*C.O. BIGELOW Not Your Ordinary Daily Shampoo*
73580900 1 $12.00
*Birchbox Man Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $25+ order)* *Choose 1 Pack*
drinkwel &amp; GO247 Texture Paste menpicktwo2 1 $10.00
*Exuvius Titan Multi-tool Collar Stays x2*
EXUVIUSCOLLAR-FZ 1 $30.00
 My 3rd BB order in less than a week, I need to stop. Oh  and I got my 6 months code after ordering this so I might have to order something else lol.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 16, 2013)

Just bought the Coastal Scents 120 Palette Two! ::happy Coastal Scents dance!::


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just bought the Coastal Scents 120 Palette Two! ::happy Coastal Scents dance!::


 lmao I got the email for it, it does look great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao I got the email for it, it does look great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Tell me...when you got the email did you think: Aha! Cookie's gonna buy that today! .....lol....cause you were sooooo right, and you know me well!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just bought the Coastal Scents 120 Palette Two! ::happy Coastal Scents dance!::


 Cant wait to see a review!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Tell me...when you got the email did you think: Aha! Cookie's gonna buy that today! .....lol....cause you were sooooo right, and you know me well!


 it did cross my mind lmao!


----------



## leo760 (Apr 16, 2013)

Went to Mac yesterday and returned the BB Cream... Too light for me. So I exchanged for their complete comfort cream. And viva glam v in lustre . left paying $18 since I had $30 credit already cause of the bb cream.


----------



## mollysealx (Apr 16, 2013)

I got paid today, (YAY) which meant that the first thing I did was hit eyeslipsface.com and superdrug.com for some 'much needed' products. 

From ELF, I ordered: 

- Total Face Brush - Â£1.50 

- Natural Lash Kit - Â£1.50 (This will be my first time trying falsies. Quite scared.)

- Lipstick in shade Sociable - Â£1.50 (the colour I wanted was out of stock so had to settle for the closest match  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) 

- Mechanical Eyelash Curler - Â£1.50 (Already have a curler, but its so disgusting and gunky from all the mascara on it that I cant bear to look at it.) 

From Superdrug, (a british drugstore) I ordered: 

- Cotton wool pads (boring, but I actually NEEDED those!) 

- Garnier 2 in 1 Eye and Face Makeup Remover 

- Garnier Cleansing Lotion

- Garnier Toner

- Superdrug Tropical Self Heating Facial Mask (only Â£0.99!)

- Revlon Lip Butter in Sugar Frosting

- Maybelline Volume Express Mascara in Turbo Black (my favourite mascara Rimmel Glam Eyes wasn't in stock, so I thought I would try this one out!)


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2013)

So this happened today:

1. 3 Glossybox Mothers Day box ( Mom, MIL &amp; me)

2. Glossybox Mothers Day box (German edition)

3.Julep Sea salt mystery box + Joy &amp; Yumi

April is murdering my wallet.


----------



## saku (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this happened today:
> 
> ...


 LOL! Same here!


----------



## GiggleBlush (Apr 17, 2013)

I like this thread! But it's not a good idea for someone who is trying and failing her no-buy, lol. Recently I bought the new Maybelline Color Tattoos, an Urban Decay sharpener, a purple Maybelline lip gloss (it was purple!!), and finally some clothes which I've needed to get for some time.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 17, 2013)

I picked up 2 Sally Hansen nail polish strips ("Mod About You" and "Pretty 'N Poppy," a gel one) and Almay Smart Shade blush in pink.  I've been eyeing the Sally Hansen Pretty 'N Poppy gel strips for a while.  The Incoco strips I applied last Wednesday have lasted an entire week with barely any signs of wear and have decided to give nail strips another try.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 17, 2013)

Mini MAC haul...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mini MAC haul...


 Nice! I love the colors


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 17, 2013)

My total beauty revlon order should be here today. Other than that, I'm waiting on a lush uk order &amp; target. I ordered the macadamia heating oil from target for my girls. It really helps w/ tangles. Target sells it online for $10 less than bb and ulta. I wish I could upload photos. I've been getting a message abt "image URL" for two days, and can no longer post pictures.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *GiggleBlush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like this thread! But it's not a good idea for someone who is trying and failing her no-buy, lol. Recently I bought the new Maybelline Color Tattoos, an Urban Decay sharpener, a purple *Maybelline lip gloss (it was purple!!)*, and finally some clothes which I've needed to get for some time.


 Lmao I have that issue: It's purple!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked up 2 Sally Hansen nail polish strips ("Mod About You" and "Pretty 'N Poppy," a gel one) and Almay Smart Shade blush in pink.  I've been eyeing the Sally Hansen Pretty 'N Poppy gel strips for a while.  The Incoco strips I applied last Wednesday have lasted an entire week with barely any signs of wear and have decided to give nail strips another try.


 Mod About You looks awesome!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mini MAC haul...


 Gorgeous colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My total beauty revlon order should be here today. Other than that, I'm waiting on a lush uk order &amp; target. I ordered the macadamia heating oil from target for my girls. It really helps w/ tangles. Target sells it online for $10 less than bb and ulta.
> 
> I wish I could upload photos. I've been getting a message abt "image URL" for two days, and can no longer post pictures.


 That Total Beauty Revlon thing was pretty good, I wanted to get it, but oh well XD


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mini MAC haul...


 Pretty colors!


----------



## Laura Marie (Apr 17, 2013)

Purchased the Lorac glogetter palette and love the blues!!a lot better than the ones in the too faced summer palette! Don't even use it anymore wish I had my receipt.! Also got the badger sleep balm. Don't know.if it really helps me fall asleep but the scent is very relaxing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Laura Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Purchased the Lorac glogetter palette and love the blues!!a lot better than the ones in the too faced summer palette! Don't even use it anymore wish I had my receipt.! Also got the badger sleep balm. Don't know.if it really helps me fall asleep but the scent is very relaxing


 LOVE that palette! All my Lorac eyeshadows are amazing in quality. For me, it's always between UD and Lorac in terms of the best eyeshadows.


----------



## JustJenessa (Apr 17, 2013)

Two of my items from Mac came in the mail today (still waiting on one more item on back order) but I got Exensive Pink eyeshadow and Let's Skate Paint Pot. Both are so pretty.


----------



## Tyari (Apr 18, 2013)

My Inglot order came in today. I got: 

2 gel liners in 77 (matte black) and 74 (purple)

407P eyeshadow (Expensive Pink dupe)

23T eyeliner brush

I'm really excited about everything, especially the gel liners as I've heard so many good things about them.


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JustJenessa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Two of my items from Mac came in the mail today (still waiting on one more item on back order) but I got Exensive Pink eyeshadow and Let's Skate Paint Pot. Both are so pretty.


 


> Originally Posted by *Tyari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Inglot order came in today. I got:
> 
> ...



Apparently I need to get Expensive Pink!!! It is really pretty. I'll probably get the Inglot dupe.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tyari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Inglot order came in today. I got:
> 
> ...


 Nice haul!


----------



## MUAddict (Apr 18, 2013)

THANK YOU!!!!  It was worth saving up for.


----------



## MUAddict (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great haul!


 Thanks so much! It was worth saving up for.


----------



## MUAddict (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> holy shit! 6 Beauty Blenders, mind if I ask you how much that was? I bet they had a deal on them, right
> 
> ?


 The bag was $60 for 6 Mini BB and the cleaner. My friend and I went half and half on it, we really wanted the full size ones but they were out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MUAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The bag was $60 for 6 Mini BB and the cleaner. My friend and I went half and half on it, we really wanted the full size ones but they were out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's still pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Specially w the cleaner ^^ Mine just died this week(was attacked by mold, my own fault). Next time I get one I'll buy a 2 pack.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh, it's a fun day with both your Sephora AND your Ulta order arrive at the same time! YAY!

Haul:

Josie Maran Argan Oil

UD 24/7 pencils in Chaos and Cuff

OPI's liquid sand bond girl collection (except Vesper)

Samples: DKNY Be Delicious, Makeup For Ever Powder Foundation, Living Proof Prime Style Extender


----------



## eLLah (Apr 18, 2013)

3 shu uemura blushes, one in M medium peach 561, M soft pink 336, and one in M soft coral 345

2 custom cases, one duo and one quad ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

they are so cute and pretty ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, it's a fun day with both your Sephora AND your Ulta order arrive at the same time! YAY!
> 
> ...


Ok, today is definitely my lucky day...this day shall go down in history. My hubby just called me up and said: "I'm about to make your day, babe....we got our income tax return, so go spend $100 at Sephora, that CHIC week stuff is still up right?"

I love this man today.

So what did I do? Why, add to my UD 24/7 eyeliner collection!

Perversion

Woodstock

Freak

Whiskey

Deep End

Psychedelic Sister


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, it's a fun day with both your Sephora AND your Ulta order arrive at the same time! YAY!
> 
> ...


 Nice!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok, today is definitely my lucky day...this day shall go down in history. My hubby just called me up and said: "I'm about to make your day, babe....we got our income tax return, so go spend $100 at Sephora, that CHIC week stuff is still up right?"
> ...


 haha nice!! So sweet of him XD


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, it's a fun day with both your Sephora AND your Ulta order arrive at the same time! YAY!
> 
> ...


 Looks like you had a great day!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *eLLah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 3 shu uemura blushes, one in M medium peach 561, M soft pink 336, and one in M soft coral 345
> 
> ...


 Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok, today is definitely my lucky day...this day shall go down in history. My hubby just called me up and said: "I'm about to make your day, babe....we got our income tax return, so go spend $100 at Sephora, that CHIC week stuff is still up right?"
> ...


 That's awesome your collection is coming along!


----------



## katlyne (Apr 18, 2013)

Such an awesome husband...does he have a younger brother? Around 19-ish? Lol. Jk.



> Ok, today is definitely my lucky day...this day shall go down in history. My hubby just called me up and said: "I'm about to make your day, babe....we got our income tax return, so go spend $100 at Sephora, that CHIC week stuff is still up right?" I love this man today. So what did I do? Why, add to my UD 24/7 eyeliner collection! Perversion Woodstock Freak Whiskey Deep End Psychedelic Sister


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Apr 18, 2013)

I just got my packages from Origins today and from ELF.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

New moisturizers, a tone of mini skin care items, and a blush from Origins. 

A little bit of this, and a little bit of that from ELF. Haha. Got a ton of different stuff. 

Also..... I finally bought an Urban Decay Naked palette about a week ago. Bought time, right?


----------



## SeattleRose (Apr 19, 2013)

I got my package from Sephora today.  I got UD Naked Basics and Clinique Redness Solutions skincare kit.  A couple of days ago my order of Estee Lauder Pleasures perfume arrived and I am waiting for my new brush set to arrive.  My plan is to get foundation and mascara this weekend.


----------



## Olga Ok (Apr 19, 2013)

I got ghd Pro blow dryer from Sephora. Huge expense for me but I use blow dryer all the time , might as well invest in a good one. Tried it once so far and it was different from using my cheap Conaor one- didn't cut the time but the temperature of the air flow was significantly lower. That impressed me. Next time I"ll try with the nose on to see what blowout I will get out of it


----------



## MUAddict (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's still pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Specially w the cleaner ^^ Mine just died this week(was attacked by mold, my own fault). Next time I get one I'll buy a 2 pack.


 I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how'd that happen?


----------



## imelysa (Apr 19, 2013)

Just a few of my latest purchases!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 19, 2013)

I love that eyelash curler!



> Just a few of my latest purchases!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MUAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how'd that happen?


 oh it was my fault  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I kept it in a ziplock baggie, totally forgot it was there XD They need to be stored dry or in something that lets air in so they dry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *imelysa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahhh!! Bourjois! Dying to try that foundation!


----------



## imelysa (Apr 19, 2013)

Echemist.co.uk ships free internationally, it was like $11 total traveled from England to Vegas in about 10 days, it's worth it! I love it! Definitely worth the hype it has


----------



## leo760 (Apr 19, 2013)

Just ordered Ben Nye banana powder. See what all the hype is about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *imelysa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice haul!


----------



## saku (Apr 19, 2013)

I got enticed by the photo above, so I got me some Shu Uemura eyelash curler. I got free shipping and 10% off with a discount code. Let's see how it compares with my Sally Hansen, which I've had for couple years now, and also my first eyelash curler..


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 19, 2013)

> I got enticed by the photo above, so I got me some Shu Uemura eyelash curler. I got free shipping and 10% off with a discount code. Let's see how it compares with my Sally Hansen, which I've had for couple years now, and also my first eyelash curler..Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where did you buy the Shu Uemura eyelash curler?


----------



## saku (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you buy the Shu Uemura eyelash curler?


 I got it from the Shu Uemura website. I used FBSHU to get 10% off and free shipping, so I got mine for $18.


----------



## ecru (Apr 19, 2013)

I went to Ulta on Monday and bought the GloGetter palette along with a couple of EcoTools and Real Technique brushes. The palette is so, so pretty. It is made in China, though, for anyone who cares about that.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *imelysa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME haul! I've been so curious to try the Shu Uemura lash curler! Let me know how you like it!

I swung by Ulta today to try to nab some of the new Maybelline Color Tattoo eyeshadow creams...but alas...there were not there lol, but I DID go ahead and buy something...couldn't just leave empty handed, now could I?

UD 24/7 Eyeliner in Scorch

UD De-Slick Spray

Coach Poppy (my fav perfume! I was running low!)

Redkin Guts 10 Volume Spray

NYX Doll-eyes Lengthening Mascara


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got it from the Shu Uemura website. I used FBSHU to get 10% off and free shipping, so I got mine for $18.


 Thanks! I might wait have to wait until payday... or use CC


----------



## saku (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I might wait have to wait until payday... or use CC


 You're very welcome!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ultra haul  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay for 20% off coupons. I saved about $15. UD ammo palette UD build your own palette UD 24/7 eye pencil--mainline UD 24/7 liquid liner--retrograde And free travel 24/7 pencil in zero and all nighter makeup setting spray.


----------



## imelysa (Apr 19, 2013)

> I got enticed by the photo above, so I got me some Shu Uemura eyelash curler. I got free shipping and 10% off with a discount code. Let's see how it compares with my Sally Hansen, which I've had for couple years now, and also my first eyelash curler..Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â


 I never have owned an eyelash curler, this is my first one and it's so amazing! With a good mascara it's like u have fake eyelashes, you're in for a treat.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got it from the Shu Uemura website. I used FBSHU to get 10% off and free shipping, so I got mine for $18.


 Thanks for posting this! I finally got the eyelash curler and used my ebates, so I think I got a good deal.


----------



## saku (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this! I finally got the eyelash curler and used my ebates, so I think I got a good deal.


 You're welcome! 



 Yay!! That's awesome!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 20, 2013)

This arrived in the mail today, I got it on Amazon a month ago so it isn't the Coastal Scents one. I'm in love with it though. All the colors feel like butter, so smooth. I did swatches on my arm most look similar but I know I'll reach for this more than other blushes I own.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's really nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So pretty!


----------



## LAtPoly (Apr 21, 2013)

I made a Sephora.com order today: Urban Decay shadow pencil (Wasteland), Urban Decay Moondust eyeshadow (Zodiac), Benefit "Gettin' Cheeky" mini set with Posie-Tint, Cha-Cha Tint, and Sunbeam, and an Amore Pacific deluxe sample set.

On Friday I happened upon some new items on Dr. Brandt's website in trial size for $5/each under Special Offers.  They are new products for pigmentation issues, which I have thanks to melasma (which I _hate, hate, hate! _and can never fully rid myself of thanks to sun/birth control).  So I picked them up - and it looks like they're already MIA!?!  Huh.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *leo760* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just ordered Ben Nye banana powder. See what all the hype is about


Where did you get it from?  I want to try the cameo powder but can't find anywhere online to purchase!


----------



## hummingbird (Apr 21, 2013)

I went to Sephora and had a good time!  I bought an Illamasqua blush in Beg... which I love... very very pigmented and so buttery... I want to buy more... I also bought a Diorskin Nude concealer and a Make up Forever waterproof liquid lip color in #10 and a Guerlain mascara and a hourglass eye shadow...


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Apr 22, 2013)

Emuhlly, you can get the Ben Nye powders at Naimes.


----------



## saku (Apr 23, 2013)

I went to Nordstrom Rack and got these babies for $6.97 each! Butter London Dosh (green shimmer) and Shambolic (purple mega-glitter) 

I just put on Shambolic. I love it!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 23, 2013)

I've spent ENTIRELY too much on makeup this month





My mom got me a *Sephora* gift card for my bday so I got:

Naked Basics palette (my first palette!! Totally not an eyeshadow person but they're growing on me!)

A set of 2 beautyblenders (I've heard A LOT about these and I'm kind of obsessed with figuring out what way to apply foundation works best for me, so I'm super excited to get these!)

*Free samples of*:

MAKE UP FOR EVER Pro Finish Multi-Use Powder Foundation

Origins GinZingÂ™ Refreshing Eye Cream

Philosophy Hope In A Jar Night

Clarins Body Lift Cellulite Control

MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Microperfecting Primer

*From CVS:*

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze

Rimmel Waterproof Kohl Eyeliner in Nude

Covergirl Clump Crusher

Milani Baked Blush in Luminoso

Maybelline Illegal Length Mascara

Covergirl Outlast 3 in 1 Liquid Foundation

Garnier Skin Renew Anti-Dark Circle Roller

Covergirl Lip Perfection Jumbo Gloss Balm in Ballet Twist

Nivea Lip Butter in Vanilla &amp; Macademia Kiss / Raspberry Rose Kiss

Maybelline Sensational Vivids in Shocking Coral

Milani Lipstick in a nude color (can't remember specific name - gold packaging)

Loreal Makeup Remover

aaaaaand last but not least -  I ordered the *Hautelook Beauty Bag*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 23, 2013)

> I've spent ENTIRELY too much on makeup this month :2: My mom got me a *Sephora* gift card for my bday so I got: Naked Basics palette (my first palette!! Totally not an eyeshadow person but they're growing on me!) A set of 2 beautyblenders (I've heard A LOT about these and I'm kind of obsessed with figuring out what way to apply foundation works best for me, so I'm super excited to get these!) *Free samples of*: MAKE UP FOR EVER Pro Finish Multi-Use Powder Foundation Origins GinZing Refreshing Eye Cream Philosophy Hope In A Jar Night Clarins Body Lift Cellulite Control MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Microperfecting Primer *From CVS:* Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze Rimmel Waterproof Kohl Eyeliner in Nude Covergirl Clump Crusher Milani Baked Blush in Luminoso Maybelline Illegal Length Mascara Covergirl Outlast 3 in 1 Liquid Foundation Garnier Skin Renew Anti-Dark Circle Roller Covergirl Lip Perfection Jumbo Gloss Balm in Ballet Twist Nivea Lip Butter in Vanilla &amp; Macademia Kiss / Raspberry Rose Kiss Maybelline Sensational Vivids in Shocking Coral Milani Lipstick in a nude color (can't remember specific name - gold packaging) Loreal Makeup Remover aaaaaand last but not least -Â  I ordered the *Hautelook Beauty Bag*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 fantastic haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I went to Nordstrom Rack and got these babies for $6.97 each! Butter London Dosh (green shimmer) and Shambolic (purple mega-glitter)
> ...


 Great deal!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've spent ENTIRELY too much on makeup this month
> 
> ...


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I went to Nordstrom Rack and got these babies for $6.97 each! Butter London Dosh (green shimmer) and Shambolic (purple mega-glitter)
> ...


 Nice colors!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 24, 2013)

Went to Ulta yesterday... they're having a GWP with any $19.50 in Ulta products... and a $3.50 coupon!  With tax and all, this was a little over $17! (Everything on the left is what I purchased, everything on the right was free!)  The purple thing is a 52-piece "Beauty Retreat" they had on sale for $9.99.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Went to Ulta yesterday... they're having a GWP with any $19.50 in Ulta products... and a $3.50 coupon!  With tax and all, this was a little over $17! (Everything on the left is what I purchased, everything on the right was free!)  The purple thing is a 52-piece "Beauty Retreat" they had on sale for $9.99.


 Wow that's a great deal!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 24, 2013)

Also just bought the F80 and E40 brushes from Sigma.  I am pretty sure I SERIOUSLY have an addiction!  Someone pleaseee take my credit card!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 24, 2013)

I wonder how many of us have memorized our credit/debit card numbers.  I have both of my main debit card numbers and driver's license number memorized.  It makes online purchases a lot easier.  (Please tell me I'm not the only one.)


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder how many of us have memorized our credit/debit card numbers.  I have both of my main debit card numbers and driver's license number memorized.  It makes online purchases a lot easier.  (Please tell me I'm not the only one.)


I'm getting there.  I have the first half of mine memorized HAHA.  I don't even wanna think about how much damage I'll do once I won't have to get my wallet out of my purse to purchase anything.  Yikes!!


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 24, 2013)

> I wonder how many of us have memorized our credit/debit card numbers. Â I have both of my main debit card numbers and driver's license number memorized. Â It makes online purchases a lot easier. Â (Please tell me I'm not the only one.)


 Oh man...mine's been memorized since it came in the mail. My bank account cries each time I start typing...


----------



## saku (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting there.  I have the first half of mine memorized HAHA.  I don't even wanna think about how much damage I'll do once I won't have to get my wallet out of my purse to purchase anything.  Yikes!!


 


> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder how many of us have memorized our credit/debit card numbers.  I have both of my main debit card numbers and driver's license number memorized.  It makes online purchases a lot easier.  (Please tell me I'm not the only one.)


 LOL!!! I'm considering memorizing my CC number, so I don't have to feel all sneaky around the BF when it's time to check-out and grab my CC in my purse. He just teases me sometimes. Haha!

I just got my last Sephora order. I got:

Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Nectar

BB SB in Bronze

Kat Von D lipstick in Lolita

Lancome Tonique Douceur

Lancome Tonique Radiance

In addition to the following, which I got during the sale as well:

Naked2

Tarte Amazonian Clay blush in Tipsy

Sephora classic domed smudge brush #12

Jasmine nail polish set

Shiseido The Makeup Powdery foundation

Tarte eyeliner in Splash

Cinderella palette

Sephora classic small shadow brush #23

Sephora favorites In the Glow

Jasmine storylook eyeshadow palette

Kat Von D Star-Crossed palette

That last Sephora sale did some serious damage to my bank account!


----------



## sschulte1014 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Purchased the Lorac glogetter palette and love the blues!!a lot better than the ones in the too faced summer palette! Don't even use it anymore wish I had my receipt.! Also got the badger sleep balm. Don't know.if it really helps me fall asleep but the scent is very relaxing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just ordered the lorac glogetter palette and am now eying the too faced summer eyes, mainly because I LOVE the coral color in it...okay it's ONLY for the coral lol. Do you like the coral in it?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 25, 2013)

Just purchased the entire sample collection from pretty zombie cosmetics. So excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 25, 2013)

Stupid phone


----------



## JC327 (Apr 25, 2013)

I just got the Zoya gilty set from Ebay, cant wait for it to arrive!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 26, 2013)

It has been such a bad week for my bank account.  My debit card is in the corner of my wallet, curled up in the fetal position and sobbing.  The poor thing had to schedule an emergency session with its therapist tonight.  These orders are since Monday night.  

Sephora:

Living Proof Root Lifting Spray

Dr. Brandt Skincare glow by dr. brandt overnight resurfacing serum

Tarte LipSurgence Lip Luster in Glitzy, Glisten, and Achiote

Tarte Maracuja Blush &amp; Glow in Moonlight

Dr. Brandt Skincare glow by dr. brandt revitalizing retinol eye cream deluxe sample

Bare Minerals Active Cell Renewal Serum sample

Philosophy Hope In A Jar day &amp; night samples x2

Origins GinZing Refreshing Eye Cream sample

BECCA Radiant Skin Satin Finish Foundation samples (light)

Sunday Riley Good Genes Treatment sample

Hautelook:

Tarte Cheek Stain in Tickled 

Tarte Sheer Passion Maracuja Hydrating Cheek Tint in Amused

Zoya:

Amy, Tinsley, Bobbi, Hazel, Erika, &amp; Opal

Twistband:

Tie Dye Spring &amp; Fall Hair Tie 12-packs (Yay LivingSocial!)


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It has been such a bad week for my bank account.  My debit card is in the corner of my wallet, curled up in the fetal position and sobbing.  The poor thing had to schedule an emergency session with its therapist tonight.  These orders are since Monday night.
> 
> ...


 Lol your wallet might be in distress but you got some great stuff!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol your wallet might be in distress but you got some great stuff!


 It _is_ happy that I didn't pay full price for any of it.


----------



## AmeliaPond (Apr 26, 2013)

My two most recent Sephora hauls...

Tarte LipSurgence Skintuitive lip tint. This stuff is _awesome_. On me, it's a pretty hot pink, but still a little light. On my mom, it's a more mauve color. On one of my friends, it's red. Love. Love. Love. Love. It's also pretty hydrating, which is a necessity in the desert. 









I also got the Tarte EmphasEyes inner rim brightener. It seems like a lot of money to spend on something that could easily be duplicated by using something else, and it can, but I still really like how smoothly it glides on.





More Tarte... I love this. It's my second one, in the same color, and I adore it. It's the Tarte LipSurgence matte tint, in Exposed. It seems a little dark, but it actually goes on lighter than it seems. It matches my natural lip color pretty well, and I usually add my Nars lip pencil over it for some more depth/color.





I love the Korres brand, and I really like their lip butter glazes. The jasmine one is my most recent purchase, and I love how it feels when I put it on. Really does feel like butter.





I have only used this three times since I've gotten it, and I love it. It's the Stila Convertible color, and I use it on my cheeks and lips. Both look natural, but polished.





The last thing I bought is a Yuma Bella makeup bag. It's so cute, and it's long enough to hold a full size mascara and a lip pencil. I put my Clinique compact, Smashbox mascara, a lip pencil or lipstick, lip balm, my Tweezerman tweezers, and a few face blotting papers in there, and I'm good to go. Another plus? It's cute and classy enough to use as a clutch when I go out. It holds my cards, car keys, and a few other essentials. My new favorite bag.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmeliaPond* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My two most recent Sephora hauls...
> 
> ...


 Nice haul(s)!  I *LOOOOOOVE* the Tarte LipSurgence Skintuitive Lip Tint.  I've been wearing it instead of my usual lip stains lately.  I love how hydrating it is and how long the color lasts.  Sometimes, the color is a bright pink.  Other times, it's a more subdued dusty rose.  I also like how, when it starts to wear off, my lips don't have little lip stain tiger stripes.  I have 3 of the Skintuitive Lip Tints and ordered 3 other Tarte lip colors today.  I've wanted to try Exposed, but I have Lucky and don't really like it.  The opacity of Lucky kind of put me off the matte lip colors.  I've seen swatches of Exposed and it looks pretty close to my natural lip color as well.  Since you're getting a second one, I might pick one up later.  I have about an hour to kill tomorrow afternoon and might as well stop off at Sephora, right?


----------



## AmeliaPond (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice haul(s)!  I *LOOOOOOVE* the Tarte LipSurgence Skintuitive Lip Tint.  I've been wearing it instead of my usual lip stains lately.  I love how hydrating it is and how long the color lasts.  Sometimes, the color is a bright pink.  Other times, it's a more subdued dusty rose.  I also like how, when it starts to wear off, my lips don't have little lip stain tiger stripes.  I have 3 of the Skintuitive Lip Tints and ordered 3 other Tarte lip colors today.  I've wanted to try Exposed, but I have Lucky and don't really like it.  The opacity of Lucky kind of put me off the matte lip colors.  I've seen swatches of Exposed and it looks pretty close to my natural lip color as well.  Since you're getting a second one, I might pick one up later.  I have about an hour to kill tomorrow afternoon and might as well stop off at Sephora, right?


 Exposed is awesome. And I've even cut a piece off and mixed it with another piece from a different pencil, and made a really pretty natural color. It also makes for a good base for the rest of my lip products, and it lasts forever.


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 27, 2013)

Ahhh..this was a bad month for my bank, lol. Def. on a low-buy/no buy for a while. :X

I placed a Stila order with the 50% off sale, got:

In the light palette

color pigment in finale

color pigment in tye dye

LA Lady set

3-pc  mini smudge liner

And then, from the drugstore / TJMaxx (I had a lot of coupons for this stuff!)

4 elf studio brushes; small smudge, concealer, angled eye-liner, contour (2.50 each at TJ, better than 3.00 + shipping!)

Big Sexy Hairspray ($12 at tjmaxx, always wanted to try it but never wanted to spend $20)

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded

Burts Bees Lip Shimmer in Peony (1.50 off coupon)

Loreal never fail super slim liquid liner (2.00 off coupon)

Aveeno Tinted Moisturizer (2.00 off coupon) (I meant to grab the bb cream..the bottles are way similar &gt;&lt; I may return this if I don't like it)

A bodycology body spray..forget the name. It has lots of glitter. (1.00 off coupon)

I had coupons for 2.00 any neutrogena product but I wanted a chubby lip pencil and all the colors were sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And then, sort of related, a cute/sexy undie set from Victorias Secret.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It _is_ happy that I didn't pay full price for any of it.


 That's always a good thing!


----------



## saku (Apr 27, 2013)

It's me again! 






Since my last post, I got (on sale price):

2 Urban Decay Feminine Palette (one for me, one for my little sister)

Urban Decay Fun Palette

24/7 shadow pencil in Mercury

I also got the Hautelook Beauty Bag, as well as

Tarte Hotel Heiress Bronzer

Tarte Shimmering powder in Rose

I'm waiting for all these and also for my Zoya order for 17 polishes


----------



## saku (Apr 27, 2013)

I was watching a youtube video and the Ben Nye Banana Powder was mentioned. I remember seeing it here, so I did some research.. It's got rave reviews! 

Story: I never wore makeup when I was in highschool and as an undergrad. I used to put baby talc powder on my face to freshen up. It's white, looks ghostly on my medium gold-tan Asian skin (if I apply too much). Up to now, I still have a bottle of talc powder on hand -- it's very effective in mattifying my face, and removing the oil and shine. I use it sparingly tho, cause it makes my face unnaturally whitish. I have the impression that the Ben Nye powder is similar -- but tinted/translucent, which is exactly what I'm looking for. I'm confident that it'll mattify, the main ingredient is talc. And I think the Banana shade is perfect for my skin tone.. I'm excited to use it to highlight, etc. But I'm probably gonna use it as an all-over face powder, as well, probably just use a little bit.

In summary, I was sold and got my 3 oz powder from Makeupmania for $12 plus $3 shipping..


----------



## Yukiko (Apr 27, 2013)

- Urban Decay Naked2 palette at Sephora

- Geranium lipstick from Lime Crime

- Cloud Nine contacts in Blue and Brown from Pinkyparadise

... and picking up my birthday gift from Sephora tomorrow

...And looking to find a very, very specific pair of sandals but luck hates me on this. ):


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's me again!
> 
> ...






 you got a lot of goodies coming in the mail!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> - Urban Decay Naked2 palette at Sephora
> 
> ...


 Great haul, hope you find your sandals!


----------



## Yukiko (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great haul, hope you find your sandals!


 
Thanks! I hope I do too. Only less than a month to go to find them!


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 27, 2013)

My April purchases:

Sephora:

Nars And God Created the Woman Set

Lorac Pro Palette (but it's getting returned via mail)

Lorac 3D Liquid Lustre

Sephora liquid liner

And...I finally brought a Shu Uemura eyelash curler from their site! But I don't remember if I used ebates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Apr 27, 2013)

Ahhh why would you return the lorac pro???



> My April purchases: Sephora: Nars And God Created the Woman Set Lorac Pro Palette (but it's getting returned via mail) Lorac 3D Liquid Lustre Sephora liquid liner And...I finally brought a Shu Uemura eyelash curler from their site! But I don't remember if I used ebates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ahhh why would you return the lorac pro???


 This sounds crazy but I think I may be allergic to it. Everytime I've worn the eyeshadows my eyes had been irritated which is weird because I usually only have allergies to some metals. I haven't been using any other new products.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 27, 2013)

What sandals? I'm shopping for good, new ones. Regretfully, these Cole Haan sandals agree with my feet but not my wallet!



> Thanks! I hope I do too. Only less than a month to go to find them! :fuercht:


----------



## EASYbeauty (Apr 27, 2013)

MUSQ cosmetics

Creme Foundation in Sorrento. 

I love this foundation. It is nourishing and not a flat colour.

  

                     



www.musq.com.au


----------



## Yukiko (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What sandals? I'm shopping for good, new ones. Regretfully, these Cole Haan sandals agree with my feet but not my wallet!


 
Nothing specifically by name, but something that looks as close to these as possible:





They look so basic, but I can't find anything like them. :/ Been to Shoedazzle, Ebay, Amazon, and a few other on and off sites. Been to H&amp;M, Forever21, and other stores IRL too. No such luck. :/


----------



## katlyne (Apr 28, 2013)

That is really weird! Maybe you're allergic to a mica in a few of the shades. Were you using champagne or nude?



> This sounds crazy but I think I may be allergic to it. Everytime I've worn the eyeshadows my eyes had been irritated which is weird because I usually only have allergies to some metals. I haven't been using any other new products.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 28, 2013)

Among other things, I picked up a Beauty Blender dupe at Walgreens today.  I plan on using it to apply Benetint/Posietint - it stains my fingers (and won't come off!) when I use my fingers to apply it and I'm not good enough with brushes to get it to apply the way I want when I use a brush.  Has anyone else used a Beauty Blender or dupe for something like this?


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That is really weird! Maybe you're allergic to a mica in a few of the shades. Were you using champagne or nude?


 I used almost all of the shades already lol. It's too pretty for me to return though! I'm going to try another primer and see if that helps.


----------



## nishino (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used almost all of the shades already lol. It's too pretty for me to return though! I'm going to try another primer and see if that helps.


 Are you allergic to carmine?  I've read about people's eyelids getting irritated when eyeshadows contain carmine....


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Are you allergic to carmine?  I've read about people's eyelids getting irritated when eyeshadows contain carmine....


 I'm not sure. I've never been irritated by eyeshadows before - but I've only used Urban Decay and Nars eyeshadows.


----------



## AmeliaPond (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice haul(s)!  I *LOOOOOOVE* the Tarte LipSurgence Skintuitive Lip Tint.  I've been wearing it instead of my usual lip stains lately.  I love how hydrating it is and how long the color lasts.  Sometimes, the color is a bright pink.  Other times, it's a more subdued dusty rose.  I also like how, when it starts to wear off, my lips don't have little lip stain tiger stripes.  I have 3 of the Skintuitive Lip Tints and ordered 3 other Tarte lip colors today.  I've wanted to try Exposed, but I have Lucky and don't really like it.  The opacity of Lucky kind of put me off the matte lip colors.  I've seen swatches of Exposed and it looks pretty close to my natural lip color as well.  Since you're getting a second one, I might pick one up later.  I have about an hour to kill tomorrow afternoon and might as well stop off at Sephora, right?


  This is the color of my Skintuitive today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 29, 2013)

LOOOOOOOVVVVVEEEEEE



> Â This is the color of my Skintuitive today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Â This is the color of my Skintuitive today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That looks so pretty!


----------



## katlyne (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm not sure how I would feel about not knowing what my lip color will look like everyday


----------



## gw3ndolyn (Apr 29, 2013)

My most recent purchase would be:

Stila Long Wear Lip Colour in Flush $8 (from Lisa's Cosmetics Warehouse Sale)

Stila Brush Set $15 (from Lisa's Cosmetics Warehouse Sale)

Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Concealer $30 (from Sephora, though I don't have any tattoos)

Mia2 $175 (from Sephora)

MAC Plush Lash Mascare

MAC LiquidLast Liner

MAC Lipstick in Chic


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 29, 2013)

Lorac Glo Getter 

Maybelline Color Tattoos in Seashore Frosts, Cool Crush, Blue Paradise, and Lavish Lavendar

All 6 of the Julie G Frosted Gum Drops nail polish

Lush Ocean Salt

Lush Honey Trap lip balm

Freeman Beauty pineapple enzyme face mask

Freeman Beauty mint &amp; lemon clay face mask


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 29, 2013)

Eminence Clear Skin Probiotic Masque

Eminence Pear &amp; Poppy Seed Microderm Polisher

Eminence Sugar Plum Oil-Free Revitalizer

Farmhouse Fresh Splendid Dirt Nutrient Rich Mud Mask

Seche Vite Dry Fast Top Coat

Supersmile Icy Mint Whitening Toothpaste


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eminence Clear Skin Probiotic Masque
> 
> ...


I love Eminence products and just recently discovered Farmhouse Fresh.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Â This is the color of my Skintuitive today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2013)

> I'm not sure how I would feel about not knowing what my lip color will look like everyday


 I think I would like that surprise!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2013)

> My most recent purchase would be: Stila Long Wear Lip Colour in Flush $8 (from Lisa's Cosmetics Warehouse Sale) Stila Brush Set $15 (from Lisa's Cosmetics Warehouse Sale) Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Concealer $30 (from Sephora, though I don't have any tattoos) Mia2 $175 (from Sephora) MAC Plush Lash Mascare MAC LiquidLast Liner MAC Lipstick in Chic


 Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Lorac Glo GetterÂ  Maybelline Color Tattoos in Seashore Frosts, Cool Crush, Blue Paradise, and Lavish Lavendar All 6 of the Julie G Frosted Gum Drops nail polish Lush Ocean Salt Lush Honey Trap lip balm Freeman Beauty pineapple enzyme face mask Freeman Beauty mint &amp; lemon clay face mask


 Great haul, I got the Julie G polishes when they were on Groupon and I love Lush Ocean Salt.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Eminence Clear Skin Probiotic Masque Eminence Pear &amp; Poppy Seed Microderm Polisher Eminence Sugar Plum Oil-Free Revitalizer Farmhouse Fresh Splendid Dirt Nutrient Rich Mud Mask Seche Vite Dry Fast Top Coat Supersmile Icy Mint Whitening Toothpaste


 Looks like you got a lot of nice things. Never heard of Eminence before let me know how you like the products.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually saw your blog and read some of your reviews on the Eminence products prior to purchasing these items! I went to a skincare conference and I was able to get all these items for wholesale/discounted prices. I paid only $71 for all 3 Eminence products (everything above was less than $100). I would normally have bought more, but I really have too many skincare products in my apartment.


Sweet that you were able to get them at wholesale/discounted prices!  They are definitely pricey, but I love their emphasis on natural/organic ingredients and the whole esthetic behind the line.  The Pear &amp; Poppy Microderm Polisher is a favorite of mine.


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Apr 30, 2013)

Finally received my Stila products in the mail, loving them!


----------



## hindsighting (Apr 30, 2013)

I finally picked up Mac MSF in Soft n Gentle...though I think something was telling me I don't need any more highlighters, as I went to Sephora to get a Dior one and they were out of it and then I went to Mac to get Soft n Gentle and they were out of that too! I ended up just ordering it and picking up a travel size Fix+. I also picked up Revlon Nearly Naked and Rimmel Stay Matte last week.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 30, 2013)

I have bought much too much lately






Coastal Scents 88 Ultimate palette, 120 Two palette, 120 Three palette

Chaos &amp; Crocodiles Nail Polishes in Inner Circle, Rawr!, Untethered, Harmonious (clear version), Bwahaha! and Anodize the Tide

Maybelline's Color Tattoo Summer LE collection - Lavish Lavender, Waves of White, Sandy Shores, Icy Mint, Cool Crush, and Seashore Frost (thanks J!)

and the other two LE ones - Precious Pearl and Blue Paradise

Ulta: Orly Polishes - Glowstick, Black Pixel, Gilded Coral

        UD 24/7 pencil in LSD

        Coach Love mini perfume (came free with $35 purchase) plus two samples

Alright....NO COMPANY come out with something new and awesome! I must not buy any more for a while! LOL!


----------



## Yukiko (Apr 30, 2013)

^ What's it like to have a bottomless income.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ What's it like to have a bottomless income.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really don't....that's the sad part lol! However, my hubby and I both work, we have a really low rent and I don't buy shoes, purses, or much clothes...makeup is my weakness! But I'm NOT buying anymore for a while....right? right??? yeah. I believe myself, really I do


----------



## Yukiko (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really don't....that's the sad part lol! However, my hubby and I both work, we have a really low rent and I don't buy shoes, purses, or much clothes...makeup is my weakness! But I'm NOT buying anymore for a while....right? right??? yeah. I believe myself, really I do


 


You keep telling yourself that, but once a brand new palette comes out that crosses your patch, so help your wallet, purse, pockets, or savings account!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 30, 2013)

I just ordered the Target Beauty Box.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered the Target Beauty Box.


 You should hear my mental dialogue on buying this box right now...

But it's only $5!... *Y**ou told yourself NO NEW SUBS until you gave up another one... *But it's from Target, so you know it's reputable!....*But it could be just foil packets...* But they could be making the first one AMAZING to lure people in!  I NEED IT!!... *The last thing you need is more beauty samples.  STOP IT.*

I can't win.  I'm sure I'll be on FB late one night and the temptation will just be too strong.  *le sigh*


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should hear my mental dialogue on buying this box right now...
> 
> ...


do you all have a link for this?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> do you all have a link for this?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Emphasizing in advance this is NOT a referral link, and as far as I can find, this sample box is only available via Facebook, on the Target Style page.  This seems to be an "app" through FB, which was also an issue for me (I don't like giving companies access to my FB profile &amp; friends list, especially as I'm already willing to give them $ for a service!)

With those thoughts, here is the link:

https://www.facebook.com/TargetStyle?sk=app_363229193782196&amp;app_data=main


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Emphasizing in advance this is NOT a referral link, and as far as I can find, this sample box is only available via Facebook, on the Target Style page.  This seems to be an "app" through FB, which was also an issue for me (I don't like giving companies access to my FB profile &amp; friends list, especially as I'm already willing to give them $ for a service!)
> ...


thanks!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> thanks!


 FYI here's the thread!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134879/new-target-beauty-box-subscription


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 30, 2013)

A mostly original (minus the tires I think) 1967 Schwinn Hollywood (picture from the craigslist ad).. my dream bike. My boyfriend bought it for me since my birthday is coming up.

I also bought him some Jack Black Beard Lube. Amazon had it for a flat $33 with two day shipping thanks to my prime membership. I was going to get it from Sephora to get some freebies, but those freebies would have cost $17+ in additional items/tax (for free shipping) so I didn't go there.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 30, 2013)

That bike made my heart skip a beat.



> A mostly original (minus the tires I think) 1967 Schwinn Hollywood (picture from the craigslist ad).. my dream bike. My boyfriend bought it for me since my birthday is coming up. I also bought him some Jack Black Beard Lube. Amazon had it for a flat $33 with two day shipping thanks to my prime membership. I was going to get it from Sephora to get some freebies, but those freebies would have cost $17+ in additional items/tax (for free shipping) so I didn't go there.Â


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 30, 2013)

I hope in a good way. I've been searching for a Hollywood for at least 5 years now. I'm pretty sure it's the same type of bike I had when I was a kid (only mine was yellow with a banana seat). I could be wrong, but either way it's my favorite bike and I've been obsessed. It was only $75 too, which is a steal. I've seen worse conditioned ones on CL for $300! And I would have bought one of those had they not been snagged so quickly.


----------



## saku (Apr 30, 2013)

I just got MAC See Sheer Luster Lipstick in the mail (5 minutes ago. haha). Of course I immediately tried it on. What a pretty summer color! I'm just starting to venture out into the lipstick world, and I think this one is perfect for me. It's a very wearable coral!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOVE! So far, I have 3 lipsticks now! MAC Syrup, Kat Von D Lolita (I LOVE THIS SOO MUCH!), and MAC See Sheer! I have tons and tons of eyeshadows and cheek/face products, but only 3 lipsticks, i.e. so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ..


----------



## Dandelion43 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have spent wayyyy too much on beauty products the past 2 weeks. I'm going to attempt a no buy in the new month except for the essentials if I run Out. We will see how well that goes tho. On my way home today I stopped into... walmart for some snakes for work and ended up leaving with a NYC 16hr Lips rain in champagne stain and a hard candy fox in a box blush that I'll prob never use cus I never like how blush looks on me.. But you know, why not get another one to add to the ten I'll use once then set aside lol Then noticed that there was a Sally's by Walmart that I've never been into so decided to stop in.. Ended up getting new can of my favorite hairspray cus I am almost out then 4 new polishes because the sales girl mentioned a sale and I couldn't help myself.. China glaze - designer satin (darker pink) Finger paints- warhole wannabe (bright neon pink) Finger paints- gimme some sugar (light peachy coral) Orly- melodious utopia( light baby yellow with a little shimmer) Ugh I spend too much. Expecially when Im pmsing and stressed at work cus its the end of the month. My wallet hates me


----------



## katlyne (Apr 30, 2013)

> I think I would like that surprise!


 Lol. I hate surprises so it makes sense why I don't like it. Lol. Don't get me wrong. Its gorgeous. But I don't want my body temp deciding my lip color


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally received my Stila products in the mail, loving them!


 Love it!


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have bought much too much lately
> 
> ...


 Lol, great haul!


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice bike!


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got MAC See Sheer Luster Lipstick in the mail (5 minutes ago. haha). Of course I immediately tried it on. What a pretty summer color! I'm just starting to venture out into the lipstick world, and I think this one is perfect for me. It's a very wearable coral!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOVE! So far, I have 3 lipsticks now! MAC Syrup, Kat Von D Lolita (I LOVE THIS SOO MUCH!), and MAC See Sheer! I have tons and tons of eyeshadows and cheek/face products, but only 3 lipsticks, i.e. so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ..


 Sounds like you need more lipsticks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I would like that surprise!
> Lol. I hate surprises so it makes sense why I don't like it. Lol. Don't get me wrong. Its gorgeous. But I don't want my body temp deciding my lip color I would be curious to see what shade it turns when I get mad, I hope a pretty red lol.


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 1, 2013)

Not a lot of beauty related items for me..(not including my 12 polish order from Zoya!)Brought hubby YSL cologne :



(from sephora.com site)

I treated myself to a new purse from Cole Haan:





I ended up with the orange after much debate



.  Also treated hubby to Cole Haan wallet and sunglasses and 4 beads for myself for my Pandora bracelet:


----------



## MissPrissTiff (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it!


 Thanks! I'm loving it too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissPrissTiff (May 1, 2013)

Also got my Zoya order last weekend! And picked up the Pixie Dusts from the Ulta Buy 2 Zoya get 1 free!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not a lot of beauty related items for me..(not including my 12 polish order from Zoya!)Brought hubby YSL cologne :
> 
> ...


 Nice haul, that purse is beautiful!


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also got my Zoya order last weekend! And picked up the Pixie Dusts from the Ulta Buy 2 Zoya get 1 free!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






 love all the colors!


----------



## MissPrissTiff (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 me too! I can't wait to try them all!


----------



## saku (May 1, 2013)

Yesterday, I ordered on Hautelook:

Vincent Longo brow powder/pomade

Vincent Longo brow pencil

Vincent Longo Pressed powder in golden banana

I also got the Urban Decay Smoked Palette yesterday! So excited!

I know I got out of control for April, but I'll be tallying how much I spend for May. I'll be including these latest items to the tally -- and aim not to spend more than $150. That means I don't have much left from my budget -- and it's only the 1st. LOL

Anyone tried the Vincent Longo brand? I've heard about it before but never actually tried it. I just trusted the reviews on MUA, etc, and went ahead and bought some!


----------



## saku (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sounds like you need more lipsticks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I do! Next on my list are MAC Hug Me and MAC Brick O La. But my BF doesn't like lipsticks on me -- he said I look too young when I wear lipstick? LOL


----------



## Yukiko (May 1, 2013)

Hey, when was looking young a bad thing?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, when was looking young a bad thing?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know that's a great thing!


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It has been such a bad week for my bank account.  My debit card is in the corner of my wallet, curled up in the fetal position and sobbing.  The poor thing had to schedule an emergency session with its therapist tonight.  These orders are since Monday night.
> 
> ...


I got the Origins eye cream sample and LOVE it.  Instantly brightens under my eyes.  Have you tried it yet?  It's my favorite eye cream I've found so far, will definitely be purchasing the full size soon!


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 1, 2013)

I bought the Michael Todd Eye-o-Sonic after seeing it on Youtube yesterday.  Anybody tried it out before?


----------



## audiophilekate (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## hindsighting (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I use the Beard Lube to shave my legs and it's amazing!


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 1, 2013)

Just stopped in Ulta for a few things: Batiste dry shampoo Urban Decay De-slick setting spray Neutrogena body clear body wash Maybelline color whisper in pink possibilities NYX butter gloss in eclair NYX matte bronzer in light Ive heard the Batiste works wonders and I've yet to find a dry shampoo that works for me (super oily thin hair.) Finally got my hands on the nyx butter gloss and I LOVE it. I have the UD all nighter setting spray which I love so I picked up the other kind as well. And the neutrogena body wash I saw on youtube. I tend to break out on my shoulders and upper back (gross, I know) when it starts getting hot and I sweat a lot, so I'm giving it a try. Hoping it works for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could've bought sooo much more but I still have a few bills to pay! Super excited about everything I bought though!


----------



## saffybelle (May 1, 2013)

I really enjoyed reading through this thread, felt like I have been shopping through other people. 

Here's mine!

Skincare

Diorsnow Wipe-Off Gel

Garnier Pure Active 3-in-1 Wash-Scrub-Mask

LUSH Angels on Bare Skin

Makeup

Dior Vernis in Spring Ball

Dior Addict lipstick in Arty

OPI Meet Me on the Star Ferry

Essie Merino Cool

I am just starting to get into nail polish..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (May 2, 2013)

The Birchbox discovery dash got me...

I got the two-bottle One Love Organics Body Oil set for $32.  (I already own that set and use them regularly, so this is back-up.)

Of course, had to get the free Pick-Two sample set (body butter and hair) and purchased Strawberry Macarons to get free shipping.  

And now for the reason I love Birchbox and MakeupTalk: Found a 20% off code here that works globally and then used 100pts - walked away for $19 total!  You just can't beat their promotions...under $10 for each bottle, plus samples, shipping and macarons.  Yes, please!


----------



## saku (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Birchbox discovery dash got me...
> 
> ...


 I got something from the Discovery Dash too!

I got the Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer. It was priced at $45 for a $118 value set (all full-sized face, body, eyes). The set itself is regularly priced at $72, but is worth $118. I used a 20% off code (first time BB subscriber and first BB order), got the free two-pack sample, and ended up paying $36 for everything including shipping! What a great deal!! I've tried a sample of the face cream before and I liked it.


----------



## LAtPoly (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got something from the Discovery Dash too!
> 
> I got the Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer. It was priced at $45 for a $118 value set (all full-sized face, body, eyes). The set itself is regularly priced at $72, but is worth $118. I used a 20% off code (first time BB subscriber and first BB order), got the free two-pack sample, and ended up paying $36 for everything including shipping! What a great deal!! I've tried a sample of the face cream before and I liked it.


 That is a KILLER deal, too.  I'm a forever Birchbox fan while they offer points and 20-25% off promos and these discovery dashes are pretty cool.  I've had multiple $85-100 orders ship for $25 and less!!!

Only sad thing is I'm back below 100pts again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Going to try and save them up for a spell...but they always find a way to get me!


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Birchbox discovery dash got me...
> 
> ...


 That's a great deal!


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 2, 2013)

I feel like I post on this thread every day 





Let's see.. today, I got:

Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Sabbath

Maybelline Color Tattoos in Barely Branded and Inked in Pink

Too Faced Lash Injection Mascara

Mario Badescu Drying Lotion

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Honey

Neutrogena Makeup Remover Wipes

Maybelline Color Whisper in Petal Rebel

Covergirl &amp; Olay Simply Ageless Eye Corrector

NYX Mega Shine Lip Gloss in Natural

Vaseline Intensive Care Total Moisture Aloe Fresh Light Feeling Lotion

Stila Lip Glaze Trio

Aaand I think that's it.  Until tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I post on this thread every day
> 
> ...


 Nice goodies!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I post on this thread every day
> 
> ...


 Excellent goodies!


----------



## lovepink (May 3, 2013)

Let's see last 3 days have resulted in the Target beauty box thingie for $5, The Discovery kit from The Honest Company for 5.95 and I just bought the Meet matte Nude palette with put a lid on it primer from the Birchbox shop! Palette was $48 (included free shipping) -20% off-$30 BB points so $8.40! And I just realized I should have added the pick two! Drat!


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Let's see last 3 days have resulted in the Target beauty box thingie for $5, The Discovery kit from The Honest Company for 5.95 and I just bought the Meet matte Nude palette with put a lid on it primer from the Birchbox shop! Palette was $48 (included free shipping) -20% off-$30 BB points so $8.40! And I just realized I should have added the pick two! Drat!


 I hate it when I forget to add the pick two packs, maybe you can email them and they can add it to your order.


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 3, 2013)

I've been waiting for this day!  theBalm on Hautelook.. I got:

Nude 'Tude

Bahama Mama bronzer

Mary-Louminizer

and their tinted moisturizer

all for $52!! Whoop!

I'm so overloaded with new makeup products but I. CANT. STOP.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been waiting for this day!  theBalm on Hautelook.. I got:
> 
> ...


 That's a great deal.


----------



## saku (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been waiting for this day!  theBalm on Hautelook.. I got:
> 
> ...


 Exactly how I feel! I waiting for so many packages still, but of course I got MORE!

This theBalm sale, I got:

Balms Away

Balm Shelter (Tinted Moisturizer) 

Time Balm concealer

Down Boy blush

WEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 3, 2013)

Ok I bought stuff from theBalm sale and now I'm going to go on a low buy haha.

But I had a $10 credit to use that was expiring soon so I had to buy something right? lol.

I bought :

Betty Lou Manizer

&amp; Sexy Mama


----------



## lovepink (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the tip!  Was totally going to do that (but I woke up late today because I am off work waiting on a furniture delivery) and by the time I got up my order was processed and shipped!  Le sigh maybe next time!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate it when I forget to add the pick two packs, maybe you can email them and they can add it to your order.


----------



## Flowerfish (May 3, 2013)

This week I received all these goodies:



From TheBalm sale I (finally) received the Nude 'Tude pallet and time balm liquid concealer. From the Stila sale I received the In the Know pallet and one of the balm lipsticks in a pink shade called Amelia. Randomly from Sephora and Ulta I got: Nars lipstick in Roman Holiday (now I finally have every NARS lipstick I have been wanting, no more for me) Revlon lip butter in Juicy Papaya Benefit Fake Up concealer Benefit Carmella perfume mini Benefit trio with That Gal, Posie Tint, and Girl Meets Pearl. At Ulta they had a gift with purchase going on Benefit products so I got a free Dandelion blush mini and Dandelion lip gloss mini. I'm happy with my new stuff


----------



## latinafeminista (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This week I received all these goodies:
> 
> 
> ...


 nice haul!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 3, 2013)

I got my first Julep box today! I got the It Girl starter box using the freebox code. Sooo excited 



...the colors are GORGEOUS!! Methinks I'm gonna do a mani tonight 'cause Lord knows it needs to be done and I have 3 new polishes that need to be used!!


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This week I received all these goodies:
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice haul, enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first Julep box today! I got the It Girl starter box using the freebox code. Sooo excited
> 
> ...


 Yay! I can see you are on the road to becoming a Julep addict.


----------



## lovepink (May 3, 2013)

So a girl walks into an Ulta to buy the Lorac Glogetter, OPI Bond Girls Liquid Sands and a Nyx eyepalette.  Came out with





Not too bad since the Maybelline was buy one get one 50% off, I had a $3.50 off coupon and a spend $40 get 200 points which is $6 off.  Total damage with tax $54.98!


----------



## katlyne (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So a girl walks into an Ulta to buy the Lorac Glogetter, OPI Bond Girls Liquid Sands and a Nyx eyepalette.  Came out with
> 
> ...


 ARE THOSE COLOR TATTOOS FROM THE LE SUMMER COLLECTION????????????????????????


----------



## lovepink (May 3, 2013)

Yes!  I got Blue Paradise and Precious pearl to add to my Lavish lavendar and cool frost!  I have been stalking Ultas all over my city.  Was in line and where they have the loooong wall of Ulta cosmetics I spied the Maybelline display ON THE BOTTOM SHELF!  It had like 3 missing so I squealed and dropped down to that shelf to explore!



> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ARE THOSE COLOR TATTOOS FROM THE LE SUMMER COLLECTION????????????????????????


----------



## Dandelion43 (May 3, 2013)

My May no buy is going so well...not Went into rite aid to pick up allergy medicine and decided to stop for a quick look at the makeup. Ended up with Maybelline color sensational lipgloss in striking peach. The wrapper says limited edition. I like it so far..it smells like a creamsicle too! Also got Maybelline color show nailpolish in green with envy and sally Hansen extreme wear nail polish in breezy blue I hate buying makeup at drugstores cus I feel like target and Walmart are soooo much cheaper but I have no self control! Also today I ran into Walmart on my lunch and I hate both products I got! - hard candy 'lip def' gloss in bashful..way way too frosted - cover girl clean whipped creme foundation in 305 the lighted shade they have. I don't even wear foundation. I never have but it was new and thought it looked cool and was super cheap so thought I'd give it a shot. Its soooo cakey. reminded me why I don't wear foundation in the first place.


----------



## GemEyes (May 3, 2013)

so far for may i have bought crown brushes off of hautelook, brush cleaner, camo palette and blush palette from coastal scents, riri woo and fix +


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 4, 2013)

> Nice haul, enjoy!


 Ooooo, lots of pretty things! I love pretties! lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 4, 2013)

> So a girl walks into an Ulta to buy the Lorac Glogetter, OPI Bond Girls Liquid Sands and a Nyx eyepalette. Â Came out with
> 
> Not too bad since the Maybelline was buy one get one 50% off, I had a $3.50 off coupon and a spend $40 get 200 points which is $6 off. Â Total damage with tax $54.98!


 Awesome haul! I think I may have to break down and buy that Lorac palette... it's just SO GORGEOUS and I've tried to be strong....but there's only so much a girl can take, amiright? lol


----------



## lovepink (May 4, 2013)

Yes!  I agree!  It is only $20 and you get 10 shades!  That is how I justified it!  And the fact it has bright colors and is perfect for traveling!  If you get it you will love it.  The quality of Lorac is awesome imo!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awesome haul! I think I may have to break down and buy that Lorac palette... it's just SO GORGEOUS and I've tried to be strong....but there's only so much a girl can take, amiright? lol


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly how I feel! I waiting for so many packages still, but of course I got MORE!
> 
> ...


Ohh yay we can try out their tinted moisturizer together.  I know I have at least 5 or so packages coming (including 4 sub boxes) and I honestly can't remember how many more I have.  Haha, it's THAT bad.  Yayy for surprise packages.  My mail lady probably hates me at this point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (May 4, 2013)

My Honest Company discovery kit I ordered earlier this week for $5.95 came today!  It contains:

1. Honest Healing Balm 1oz2. Honest Hand Soap organic lemongrass scent 2oz3. Honest face and body lotion 1oz4. Honest Laundry detergent5. Honest shampoo and body wash in sweet vanilla orange 1oz


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Honest Company discovery kit I ordered earlier this week for $5.95 came today!  It contains:
> 
> 1. Honest Healing Balm 1oz2. Honest Hand Soap organic lemongrass scent 2oz3. Honest face and body lotion 1oz4. Honest Laundry detergent5. Honest shampoo and body wash in sweet vanilla orange 1oz






 that's a lot of stuff.


----------



## hiheather (May 4, 2013)

> So a girl walks into an Ulta to buy the Lorac Glogetter, OPI Bond Girls Liquid Sands and a Nyx eyepalette. Â Came out with
> 
> Not too bad since the Maybelline was buy one get one 50% off, I had a $3.50 off coupon and a spend $40 get 200 points which is $6 off. Â Total damage with tax $54.98!


 Is the quality of that NYX palette any good? My Ulta doesn't sell NYX so I'm forced to buy online and I'm debating that palette. All this talk of the Lorac palette, think it is time I pick up my first Lorac item!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 4, 2013)

Picked up Medieval from the Lipstick Queen at Ulta today... I've been eyeing it on the Birchbox website, but was never brave enough to buy it without trying it. There was an LQ rep at Ulta today, and he totally talked me into it... And I loooooove it!


----------



## klper80 (May 4, 2013)

I just bought some of the Pacifica .1 oz solid perfume samples to try out.  I have never used their products, but was reading about some of them in another forum, so I'm interested to see if I like any of the scents I picked up (I'm kind of picky when it comes to perfume).  I got Lotus Garden, Malibu Lemon Blossom, Mediterranean Fig, Spanish Amber, and Tuscan Blood Orange.  Not bad to try out new fragrances for $2 a pop! Maybe I'll find something I love.


----------



## Flowerfish (May 4, 2013)

> I just bought some of the Pacifica .1 oz solid perfume samples to try out.Â  I have never used their products, but was reading about some of them in another forum, so I'm interested to see if I like any of the scents I picked up (I'm kind of picky when it comes to perfume).Â  I got Lotus Garden, Malibu Lemon Blossom, Mediterranean Fig, Spanish Amber, and Tuscan Blood Orange.Â  Not bad to try out new fragrances for $2 a pop! Maybe I'll find something I love.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have the Tuscan Blood Orange perfume, lotion, and lip balm that all came in a set. I like them!


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Picked up Medieval from the Lipstick Queen at Ulta today... I've been eyeing it on the Birchbox website, but was never brave enough to buy it without trying it. There was an LQ rep at Ulta today, and he totally talked me into it... And I loooooove it!


 That's such a pretty color looks great on you.


----------



## Amanda xo (May 4, 2013)

The last two items I bought were from lancome, due to a GWP sale..I bough the "midnight rose" balm and a waterproof eyeliner in "sapphire" because they didn't have the summer eyeliners. But I totally fell in love with this anyway.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (May 5, 2013)

I went over to Sephora because I got a giftcard from my brother for my birthday (He knows me so well).. I bought the Nars multiple in - orgasm. I've never really had a huge interest in getting this cult favorite blush, but I went in on my birthday for a makeover and the woman who did my makeup used the powder orgasm blush from Nars and layered it on top with the orgasm multiple. I loved LOVED the way it looked on my cheeks. So I went back and bought the multiple because I figured it would be the best bang for my buck. I already gave it a shot on my lips and liked the way it looked. I would layer a clear gloss on top though, I also would definitely try it on my eyes... and of course I would try it on my cheeks for a blush.

I also bought Laura Mercier's caviar stick eye color in the color orchid. I have the new Laura Mercier summer kit and it came with a beautiful pink caviar stick in pink spark.

The next product was a massive splurge.

I saw several ads for Chanel's new mascara. inimitable waterproof #10 mascara in black. They have so many beautiful colors but I got the black as it will go with my work outfits and school outfits really well. If I had all the money in the world I would have gotten all of the colors especially the blue. I've really been into blue this season.

When I was at my makeover, the lady also used the Sephora brand triple action cleansing water 400 ml. bottle. It's really a nice cleansing water. I like it very much so far. I like to use it to take off my eye makeup and help to cleanse extra makeup off my face. I have no problem putting it directly on my eyes to get my makeup off. I do like the Caudalie one better, and even more I really like one my MIL brought me back from paris.. bioderma.. but that is so hard to find.

Freebees!

- Chanel, chance

-YSL for men?

- Amazing Grace ... I had this and adored this at one point.

-Benefit Sephora Birthday kit

- Kat Von D, everlasting face shaper blush -Bellisima

I also got a really pretty gray and white maxi skirt with sparkle thread. I adore it! It's from Macy's. I had to add that to this mini birthday haul. Oh and I also got a beautiful Vera Bradley purse and wallet from my husband for my birthday.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's such a pretty color looks great on you.


 Thank you!  The second I tried it on I was just like...


----------



## saku (May 5, 2013)

drugstore.com currently has 30% off everything in their makeup department. I got all the following items for 30% off!(prices I listed here are the discounted prices) I've been wanting to try Boots No7 products, and I'm so excited to finally get the chance! I also got the Boots Botanics Intensive moisture mask (worth ~$9) for FREE, which is a GWP for $20 No7 purchase (before discount)! I've been contemplating about a foot scrub (I never bought an actual foot scrub before, I just exfoliate my feet using a loofah or something similar), and Freeman line has some good reviews, and for the price, especially with the discount, I really can't go wrong. I need some facial towelettes for those lazy days, and oil absorbing sheets since summer's approaching, and my skin will likely be more oily. 

Whew! So that was how I justified this purchase. Haha! Pretty good deal, I think. 





1 Boots Botanics Intensive Moisture Mask - 2.5 fl oz
$.00 1 Boots No7 Colour Calming Primer - 1.3 fl oz
$6.99 1 Boots No7 True Identity Foundation, Light -1.35 fl oz
$8.74 1 Yes to Cucumbers Hypoallergenic Facial Towelettes - 30 ea
$4.19 1 Clean &amp; Clear Oil Absorbing Sheets - 50 ea
$3.84 1 Freeman Bare Foot Softening Foot Soak, Invigorating Peppermint &amp; Plum - 5.3 fl oz
$2.79 1 Freeman Bare Foot Creamy Pumice Foot Scrub, Invigorating Peppermint &amp; Plum - 5.3 oz
$2.79 

I only spent $31 including tax for all that!


----------



## lovepink (May 5, 2013)

@hiheather I tried the Nyx Neutral Palette today.  I used the 3 shades to the far right.  The middle medium brownish one was hard to pick up on the brush and was light on my eyelid (I do not know what color my skin translates to in foundations as I do not wear them).  

I wore the dark brown shade in the crease and a little went a long way. It was easy to blend and so smooth.  I wore the 4th from the left as a highlight.  They are good shades for the price $6.99 is what I paid then I used coupons so it was less than that even.

I personally find Nyx shadows to be hit or miss.  Some are chalky and some are pigmented and smooth.  The 3 I wore are not true mattes but did not have a lot of sparkle.  Which is not bad but is weird for me as I have been wearing Kitten by Stila which is super sparkly.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 5, 2013)

Today I got these using comp money at a casino spa.  When you use comp money, everything is half off, so these only deducted $23 from my balance.  Farmhouse Fresh was have a special where you got a free hand cream with any FF purchase.  I'm officially on a no buy this month, so this was a nice workaround



.





Tocca spray sampler

Farmhouse Fresh Sugar Scrub for the face

Farmhouse Fresh Fluffy Bunny hand cream

Spongeables for Dogs


----------



## Flowerfish (May 6, 2013)

Today I went to Sephora looking for the new Lavanilla Vanilla Lemon perfume for the second week in a row. They still didn't have it in store so I decided to just order it online. BUT right when I was leaving I walked past the Disney Jasmine collection and saw they had just one of the compact mirrors left. It was so much nicer in person than the pics I had seen online so I thought what the heck and bought it and still ordered the perfume on line ;-)


----------



## Olivia Bercik (May 8, 2013)

I'm trying to hold out for when those stupid UD eyeliners go on Sale... -.- anyone have any clue when this will happen?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 8, 2013)

It's not makeup, but I bought my first minimizer bra...and WOW! I can't even begin to tell you how much I love it!! Being a 34DD with a small frame...not my idea of a good time...I hate how big my boobs are/how big they look and this bra definitely *does *make them look smaller! Plus, it's super comfy too! I think I'm now a convert!!


----------



## saku (May 8, 2013)

I got a couple Lancome products mostly cause the current GWP at Macy's looks great! For once, I'm interested in ALL the GWP items, and there are 6!

I bought Tonique Confort and the Teint Idole Fresh Wear foundation. I'm in a foundation/bb creme/tinted moisturizer kick lately, and bought a lot of the said products recently.

I went to Walgreens for some eye drops, and ended up also buying Maybelline BB cream and Maybelline mega plush mascara. can't wait to try the mascara! I tried the BB cream, and seemed fine so far, though it doesn't seem very long lasting

WEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a couple Lancome products mostly cause the current GWP at Macy's looks great! For once, I'm interested in ALL the GWP items, and there are 6!
> 
> ...


 I am a recent Lancome convert! I did the GWP at the Bon Ton a few months ago, and I got the Teint Idole Ultra foundation (ah-mazing!!), and the GWP stuff is decent...though tbh, I really only use the makeup bag and the blush on a regular basis. The other stuff is just meh.

The Maybelline BB cream is good, but isn't very long lasting unless set really well with a good powder, so I don't reach for it much.

The Mega Plush mascara is alright. Nothing really wrong with it, but nothing really great about it either. The look it gave me was too natural, so I never really used it much. I know that's a weird thing to say about a mascara that boasts its volumizing power...but meh. It takes a lot to give me a bold lash look though since my lashes are naturally very dark, very curly, and fairly long and thick...it's to the point that people think I'm wearing mascara even when I'm not, so now the look I go for is falsies because then there's no mistaking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am a recent Lancome convert! I did the GWP at the Bon Ton a few months ago, and I got the Teint Idole Ultra foundation (ah-mazing!!), and the GWP stuff is decent...though tbh, I really only use the makeup bag and the blush on a regular basis. The other stuff is just meh.
> ...


 I'm loving Lancome lately too! I got the whole toner collection now. I got the Radiance and Douceur from Sephora, and now the Confort from Macys. I figured I'll use the one that will go well with how my skin feels that day. LOL. love the scents!! I have some setting powders I can try with the BB cream, the shiseido one might work too, but today I tried it with Ben Nye banana powder.. I will try to observe its lasting power more closely next time..

Ooooh.. I thought the brush of mega plush looks good. I probably should've gotten the falsies.. Oh well, next time, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My lashes are also very dark and long, but not curly, so I'm always looking for something that will hold my curl effectively..

I love these GWPs, but mostly I got this one from Macys because it has the Genefique eye cream, which contains half the amount of product in the full-size one. I'm giving it to my mom..she's getting concerned about dark circles..hope this would help.. Oh, I wanna try the Idole Ultra too, but I prefer light coverage foundation so went with the Fresh Wear.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmeliaPond (May 8, 2013)

I may have gone slightly overboard, at least for me. I have four different hauls, I suppose you could call them. One for Sephora, one for Mac, one for Wal-Mart, and one for JR Watkins. Oh, and I also ordered a new Z Palette from MakeupGeek.

It's the Dark Raspberry Damask Z Palette. Right now, it's only got two little things in it, but I'll fill it up in no time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.makeupgeek.com/store/palettes/empty-palletes/z-palette-dark-raspberry-damask.html





It comes with the little magnetic circles to stick on any non-magnetic pots... So smart!





Such a pretty color/pattern. So freaking in love with it already.

Okay. Sephora stuff!




 

The samples were an eye cream, and some liquid foundation samples.

I got this pore kit, with a scrub brush, the little plastic-y scrubber, and an extraction tool. I love the triangle-shaped scrubber, it works so well.








http://www.sephora.com/velvet-matte-lip-pencil-P78834?skuId=1323450
http://www.sephora.com/lovely-lips-P377773?skuId=1483692




 

So the colors of the Sephora lippies are in the swatch above.

The far left color is really sheer, just a shimmery gloss. The second color is more coral-toned, and I have been wearing it on top of the Nars lip color, Bolero.
 





Can't get this to turn the correct way, but it's my VIB sample (my new favorite moisturizer, Take A Deep Breath by Philosophy) and since my birthday is at the end of the month, my Benefit samples. It's got the They're Real! mascara, and the Watt's Up highlighter. Love them both.

http://www.sephora.com/take-a-deep-breath-tm-spf-30-P379113?skuId=1493543
http://www.sephora.com/they-re-real-mascara-P289307?skuId=1343938

http://www.sephora.com/watt-s-up-P295206?skuId=1357250

Last, but not least, the main reason I had a Sephora order, the Lorac Pro Palette! Love love lovelovelove this. So freaking happy that I bought it.













http://www.sephora.com/pro-palette-P374709?skuId=1432384

 

Okay. Mac.





This is the eyeshadow refill pot in Contrast. Love the navy blue to it, and I tried it as a powder liner. Looks amazing.





This powder blush (Fleur Power) is really pigmented. I barely have to use any to have a nice pink color to my cheeks.





The lipstick color isn't really shown the best here, I'll have to get better lighting. It's a soft matte pink/nude, in the color Please Me.

Wal-Mart isn't a place I really like to go, but since I don't have a Target in my town, it's the best I've got. I was there to buy my favorite face wipes (Yes To Cucumbers), and I saw a bunch of lipsticks that were only a dollar. I got eight of them...





Left to Right, in order:

Wet &amp; Wild - 520E Hot Paris Pink

Wet &amp; Wild - 516E Sunset Peach

Wet &amp; Wild - 510A Light Beige Frost

Wet &amp; Wild - 528A Pink Ice

NYC - 314 Petal

NYC - 305 Ruby

NYC - 316 Blossom

NYC - 411 Snow Cone





Swatch is in the same order.

If you haven't heard of JR Watkins, they are awesome. Kind of hard to describe, so here is their site: http://www.jrwatkins.com/
 





The large canvas shopping bag I got is soft, big, and sturdy.





You take three tablespoons of the dip seasoning, mix it with sour cream, let it sit in the fridge for an hour, and you're good to go. Try the Garlic and Dill with Lay's Dill chips... So yummy.
 





My entire house smells like lemons.





Tinted lip moisturizer. The color I have is Strike-A-Rose.





Weatherproofing balm, in Raspberry.

Holy cow. I think I'm done for a while.


----------



## hiheather (May 9, 2013)

Just ordered St. Moriz self tanning mousse in medium. I've never used self tanners, I'm a nice golden color on my own but my legs forever remain pale. Can't wait to get it and try it. I see nothing but great reviews, at $4 a bottle I figured what the heck.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmeliaPond* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may have gone slightly overboard, at least for me. I have four different hauls, I suppose you could call them. One for Sephora, one for Mac, one for Wal-Mart, and one for JR Watkins. Oh, and I also ordered a new Z Palette from MakeupGeek.
> 
> ...


 Z Palette has damask patterns?




How do I not know this already?! OMG MUST HAVE lol

Btw, DROOOOOOOL at all the pretties! Awesome haul!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmeliaPond* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may have gone slightly overboard, at least for me. I have four different hauls, I suppose you could call them. One for Sephora, one for Mac, one for Wal-Mart, and one for JR Watkins. Oh, and I also ordered a new Z Palette from MakeupGeek.
> 
> ...


 Amazing haul(s)!  I'm definitely going to check out J.R. Watkins!  Food and makeup? MY FAVORITES! 

I'm on a low-no buy for awhile, so I love watching all the pretties that everyone else gets.  Vicarious shopping! Whoo-hoo!


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not makeup, but I bought my first minimizer bra...and WOW! I can't even begin to tell you how much I love it!! Being a 34DD with a small frame...not my idea of a good time...I hate how big my boobs are/how big they look and this bra definitely *does *make them look smaller! Plus, it's super comfy too! I think I'm now a convert!!


 I have the same problem. The one thing  I dislike about minimizers are the ones that make your boobs look cone shaped or like they are squished.


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmeliaPond* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may have gone slightly overboard, at least for me. I have four different hauls, I suppose you could call them. One for Sephora, one for Mac, one for Wal-Mart, and one for JR Watkins. Oh, and I also ordered a new Z Palette from MakeupGeek.
> 
> ...






 definitely an amazing haul!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm loving Lancome lately too! I got the whole toner collection now. I got the Radiance and Douceur from Sephora, and now the Confort from Macys. I figured I'll use the one that will go well with how my skin feels that day. LOL. love the scents!! I have some setting powders I can try with the BB cream, the shiseido one might work too, but today I tried it with Ben Nye banana powder.. I will try to observe its lasting power more closely next time..
> ...


 I hate the actual falsies mascara. It's the brush. I hate brushes with any type of curve to them...probably because I don't need the extra help. So I now only buy mascara with straight brushes. But the Mega Plush, like I said...gave me too much of a natural look and it seemed kind of pointless.

If you prefer light coverage, I can't really see you liking the Idole Ultra. It has a very light feeling, but the coverage is medium at its lightest and very full at its heaviest. I personally wouldn't spend ~$50 on that if I did/wanted a light coverage product, even though I could seriously be the poster girl for the product with all my raves about it.



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the same problem. The one thing  I dislike about minimizers are the ones that make your boobs look cone shaped or like they are squished.


 Yeah, I've found that to be the case with a lot which is why I've stuck to Victoria's Secret for bras for the most part...their bras have always fit me super well!

Btw -- You can multiquote various people rather than having 2-3 responses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's super easy -- you just click multi on on the first one, and the regular quote on the last one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## saku (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hate the actual falsies mascara. It's the brush. I hate brushes with any type of curve to them...probably because I don't need the extra help. So I now only buy mascara with straight brushes. But the Mega Plush, like I said...gave me too much of a natural look and it seemed kind of pointless.


 Ooohh. I thought you meant the falsies mascara. LOL. I have yet to try falsies. i'm kinda chicken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no luck with VS, so I usually just stick to other brands. I also try to do a fitting at least once a year to make sure I am wearing the right size. Thanks, but its hard for me to do multiple quotes when im not on my PC.


 I've always loved VS. Now especially since there aren't very many stores that carry my size. I went shopping 1 day, specifically for bras, and I found less than half a dozen in my size in all the stores I went to combined, VS excluded where they had at least 4 different styles in my size!

Ah. That can be tricky sometimes. I just know that for me it's so much easier to keep track of who is saying what and to who when it's like that rather than 2-3 responses from the same person within a few minutes.



> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooohh. I thought you meant the falsies mascara. LOL. I have yet to try falsies. i'm kinda chicken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nope. I don't mean actual falsies either. I've never had a need for those...even back in my theater days, my lashes were good enough that just some mascara would do the trick. So I've learned what mascaras and how to apply them work best to get the false lash look with just mascara.


----------



## Dandelion43 (May 9, 2013)

Stopped into walgreens, Sally's and big lots. Walgreens I got -Jordana fabuliner liquid eye liner in black -Jordana fabubrow eyebrow pencil in 01 taupe. First time ever buying jordana products and I'm pleased with them so far..except the fabuliner kinda smells like a permanent marker Then stopped into big lots - cover girl lashblast volume in blackest black ( its in the all white, Olympics promo tube) only $3!! I'm not even a really big fan on lash blast but it was so cheap so I was like oh well I'll deal with it. - Ponds makeup remover wipes. The evening sooth scent. I normally buy the luminous ones in the pick and white pouch but again, only 3 bucks. I'll deal with it. - Physicians formula "baked collection" eye shadow trio in baked butter. It was $2.30 but being PF I was expecting better quality customer these suck. Super chalky and not pigmented at all! I didn't even know they make a collection like this so I was skeptical it was a fake but the packaging looked legit so I'm not sure Then Sally's is in the same plaza as big lots so of course I gotta pop in there. - Orly polish in High on hope. Its a navy blue with a light gold shimmer to it. Reduced for 3.99! - " the beyond zone" brand scrunch and finishing spray. I got the smaller travel size to try it out and I'm so glad I just got the small size. The smell of it makes me sick. It smells like grape children's cough syrup. Ugh I couldn't imagine if it was in my hair and having to smell it all day.I won't be using it.


----------



## lovepink (May 9, 2013)

My Sephora order came in!

Ordered;

Tarte Palette

Makeup bag

Sephora handbands

Sephora twist tie (I needed something to get me to $66)

Sephora premoistened qtips

5 samples

Perfume book with peel samples

100 pt perk Jack Black Beard lube

Stila VIBSTILA3 free code has 2 lippies and a mascara in the bag


----------



## lennievi (May 9, 2013)

I bought IN2iT's oil control foundation and blush.. Next payday i'm planning to get one matte lipstick from the same brand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lennievi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought IN2iT's oil control foundation and blush.. Next payday i'm planning to get one matte lipstick from the same brand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ooohh. how was it? my mom came across their eyebrow powder and she was interested. i see they're based in southeast asia? What did you think of their products?


----------



## hiheather (May 10, 2013)

Paid less than $3 total for all this. I might head back out and get more of the Kate Moss lipstick, already in love with it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome!  Where did you go?  Because...

I want to go to there.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 10, 2013)

If you haven't heard of JR Watkins, they are awesome. Kind of hard to describe, so here is their site: http://www.jrwatkins.com/
 





The large canvas shopping bag I got is soft, big, and sturdy.





You take three tablespoons of the dip seasoning, mix it with sour cream, let it sit in the fridge for an hour, and you're good to go. Try the Garlic and Dill with Lay's Dill chips... So yummy.
 





My entire house smells like lemons.





Tinted lip moisturizer. The color I have is Strike-A-Rose.





Weatherproofing balm, in Raspberry.

Holy cow. I think I'm done for a while. 
LOOOOOOOOVE JR WATKINS! my boyfriend's dad's side of the family is from winona, mn (where its all made/factory/factory store/museum) and when i told them that JR Watkins is a pretty it thing right now in the beauty world they were like - wwwhhhhaaaa? So hopefully I'll be able to make a visit to the boyfriend's grandma's house and sneak in a trip to the JR Watkins place! Yay!


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 that's a lot of stuff for $3.


----------



## Dandelion43 (May 10, 2013)

@hiheather, where did you get all that stuff for only $3? Cus I need to be there!


----------



## hiheather (May 10, 2013)

I had a $5 Sally's coupon, plus a $25 gift card to Walgreens came in my mail today. I went crazy when I discovered the Wetslicks were 50% off already and had a buy 1 get 50% of a second sale going on as well. I had to actually come out of pocket less than $3 between both stores. I call it a successful shopping day lol.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

I finally had a moment to pull out my new Coastal Scents 120 Palette Two and OMG, It is GORGEOUS! I love it! I won't take up the whole page with the tons of pics I took, but here are some gorgeous swatches! -





























This palette is seriously and ridiculously GORGEOUS. They're all so pigmented and rich and the variety of hues and finishes are fantastic. Especially the shimmers, they're amazing. I was shocked at how different it is from the 120 Palette One...and later on I'm going to be playing around with the 120 Palette Three! YES...I am Coastal Scents obsessed....just a lil


----------



## katlyne (May 10, 2013)

Okay, so today:

I got:

Physician's Formula Fakeout mascara-  $0.99

Rimmel scandaleyes nude liner-$1.49

L'oreal Voluminous Carbon Black mascara- $FREE

Dial triple moisture body wash- $FREE

Maybelline color tattoo Seashore Frosts (FRICKING FINALLY! spent all day looking for this bastard)- $6.99

Covergirl&amp;Olay eye concealer in Light-$6.49

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't bought anything in so long, it felt nice to do this today.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so today:
> 
> ...


Girl, you got your Seashore Frosts!!!! Yaaaaaay!


----------



## katlyne (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Girl, you got your Seashore Frosts!!!! Yaaaaaay!


 I KNOW! THATS THE SAME DANCE I DID! I picked it up, saw the name, did a double take, gasped, while simultaneously doing a small jump. I was so excited I allowed myself to pay $6.50 for a drugstore concealer. also, you changed your picture! and, have you ordered the other 120 coastal scents palettes yet? apparently, there is more than one!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I KNOW! THATS THE SAME DANCE I DID! I picked it up, saw the name, did a double take, gasped, while simultaneously doing a small jump. I was so excited I allowed myself to pay $6.50 for a drugstore concealer. also, you changed your picture! and, have you ordered the other 120 coastal scents palettes yet? apparently, there is more than one!


 I did change my pic! lol and YES I ordered it...I actually have the third one already, I just haven't had a chance to review it



(Technically, I have all three...as I said...a tad obsessed lol)


----------



## katlyne (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did change my pic! lol and YES I ordered it...I actually have the third one already, I just haven't had a chance to review it
> 
> ...


 lol, I know, but its okay. pretty much everyone is obsessed with SOMETHING I went through a Baby Lips phase, I have every single one(theres only 9) but at this point, if they come out with anymore LE ones, i'll get them solely because I'm determined to have them all. lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, I know, but its okay. pretty much everyone is obsessed with SOMETHING I went through a Baby Lips phase, I have every single one(theres only 9) but at this point, if they come out with anymore LE ones, i'll get them solely because I'm determined to have them all. lol


Yeah...yeah that's how it goes lol...their Metal Mania palette went on sale today and I was like...oh phooey, I already have that one. LMAO!


----------



## katlyne (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah...yeah that's how it goes lol...their Metal Mania palette went on sale today and I was like...oh phooey, I already have that one. LMAO!


 lol. it wouldn't hurt to have a back up! and its on SALE!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 10, 2013)

> I finally had a moment to pull out my new Coastal Scents 120 Palette Two and OMG, It is GORGEOUS! I love it! I won't take up the whole page with the tons of pics I took, but here are some gorgeous swatches! -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was wondering when some CS swatches from you would pop up again! Lol, these are gorgeous Cookie!


----------



## katlyne (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did change my pic! lol and YES I ordered it...I actually have the third one already, I just haven't had a chance to review it
> 
> ...


 oh my goodness, I just realized that it was YOU who posted pictures of the 120.2...........the picture threw me off. good thing I didn't say "ChesireCookie loves the Coastal Scents palettes too!" cuz I was going to, I really was. *sigh* are my roots showing? (lol. natural blonde over here.)


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering when some CS swatches from you would pop up again! Lol, these are gorgeous Cookie!


 LOL, I know, I'm so far behind! I keep looking at the palettes longingly cause I won't use them till I take pics and swatches! Thanks!



> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh my goodness, I just realized that it was YOU who posted pictures of the 120.2...........the picture threw me off. good thing I didn't say "ChesireCookie loves the Coastal Scents palettes too!" cuz I was going to, I really was. *sigh* are my roots showing? (lol. natural blonde over here.)


 LMAO! I know, the pic is totally different! I had a feeling when I changed it if people would still realize it's me LOL


----------



## katlyne (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LMAO! I know, the pic is totally different! I had a feeling when I changed it if people would still realize it's me LOL


 I think most people do, Miss Linda did, afterall, I just rely too much on picture recognition. it really confuses me on fb when people have similar profile pics and I scroll through and think "what?? they wouldn't say that...oh...its someone else... "


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think most people do, Miss Linda did, afterall, I just rely too much on picture recognition. it really confuses me on fb when people have similar profile pics and I scroll through and think "what?? they wouldn't say that...oh...its someone else... "


Heavens, my own husband didn't recognize me when I showed him a similar picture once LOL I said: "It's the lack of bangs....I know."


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 10, 2013)

> Heavens, my own husband didn't recognize me when I showed him a similar picture once LOL I said: "It's the lack of bangs....I know."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol, I saw the swatches and had to check the name! Love the pic, though! I should update mine, never changed it since I put a head shot up.


----------



## Dots (May 11, 2013)

Not sure if this counts but just purchased Invisalign. I wanted braces since I was young but wasn't an option then and will still be tough but I need to do this for myself. Next up is weight loss...decided to make this my year of good changes. As far as products, a Caudalie skin care set, Caudalie Beauty Elixir, Bioderma, and the Nuxe Reve De Miel night cream. Next on my list is the Josie Maran Argan Oil, the colormatch foundation, and the Korres Yogurt Facial. Also waiting for the next ELF half off sale. Really curious to try more of their products.


----------



## JC327 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally had a moment to pull out my new Coastal Scents 120 Palette Two and OMG, It is GORGEOUS! I love it! I won't take up the whole page with the tons of pics I took, but here are some gorgeous swatches! -
> 
> ...


 Those are really pretty!


----------



## JC327 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so today:
> 
> ...


 Nice haul!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not sure if this counts but just purchased Invisalign. I wanted braces since I was young but wasn't an option then and will still be tough but I need to do this for myself. Next up is weight loss...decided to make this my year of good changes.
> 
> As far as products, a Caudalie skin care set, Caudalie Beauty Elixir, Bioderma, and the Nuxe Reve De Miel night cream.
> ...


Congratulations on the braces, I'm sure you won't regret it!  I'm making some small changes that I'm tackling on a monthly basis, kind of a detox program.  This month is no alcohol, next month will be no sugar/sweets other than dark chocolate.  The next month will be reimplementing an exercise program beyond what I'm currently doing.  I figure if I phase these in, it will be more manageable than doing all at once.


----------



## hiheather (May 11, 2013)

I finally got some of the Monistat gel to try as a primer. E.L.F small stipple brush (first stipple brush of any kind and I'm excited lol) E.L.F makeup setter spray Revlon Colorstay eyeshadow quad in Inspired. I can't turn down clearance eyeshadow at Target. I just wish Target would carry the E.L.F HD blushes then I'd be happy.


----------



## lovepink (May 11, 2013)

The Carrier pigeon BB hired to deliver my BB order finally arrived!  He must be a slow one as it took 6 days to get here (curses to Newgisitics!)  I ordered Meet Matt(e) Nude.  With a 20% off code and $30 in points with free shipping I paid $8.40!


----------



## MissTrix (May 11, 2013)

I just had my hair cut &amp; colored for the first time in a decade so I went on a shampoo/styling product buying spree because I. Have. No. Clue. 










Pictured:
L'Oreal EverStyle Beach Spray and Tousle Creme

Joico Color Endure shampoo and conditioner (sample size)

Bed Head Re-Energize shampoo and conditioner (full size)

AG Colour Savour shampoo and conditioner (sample size)

AG Fast Food Leave In Conditioner (sample size?)

Bed Head Mega Whip Whipped Marshmallow Texturizer
Ion Titanium Pro Multi Styler

Jilbere Ceramic Tools round brush

Benefit Hello Flawless in Champagne (Me, Vain?)

Nyx Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk

Lime Crime Velvetines in Red Velvet

Not pictured:
OPI Chip Skip

CND Stickey Base Coat

Seche Vite Top Coat

Julep Janel polish

Julep Alice polish

Julep Ginger polish

Juice Green Apple Age Defy Hand Cream


----------



## MissTrix (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Carrier pigeon BB hired to deliver my BB order finally arrived!  He must be a slow one as it took 6 days to get here (curses to Newgisitics!)  I ordered Meet Matt(e) Nude.  With a 20% off code and $30 in points with free shipping I paid $8.40!


 I adore that palette! I got it from a HauteLook sale a couple of months ago along with the Nude 'Tude palette.


----------



## lovepink (May 11, 2013)

Oh that's good to know!  I have the Nude 'Tude and the 3 Shady Lady Palettes and have been wanting this one but waiting for a good sale!



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I adore that palette! I got it from a HauteLook sale a couple of months ago along with the Nude 'Tude palette.


----------



## hindsighting (May 11, 2013)

Today I went to Ulta and got:

Real Techniques Blush Brush

Real Techniques Eye Shader Brush

Ardell Falsies

Clean &amp; Clear Advantage Oil Absorbing Treatment


----------



## JC327 (May 11, 2013)

Theses pretties came in the mail.


----------



## MissTrix (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh that's good to know!  I have the Nude 'Tude and the 3 Shady Lady Palettes and have been wanting this one but waiting for a good sale!


 I got 2 of the Shady Lady palettes in the same HauteLook sale. Volume 1 (cheetah) &amp; Volume 3 (giraffe). I don't think I've used any other brand of shadows since. lol

If you're not signed up with HauteLook, I highly recommend doing so. They just had another The Balm sale about a week ago and the Meet Matte Nude palette was in it again. I got mine for $21, which is half price I think.


----------



## Dots (May 11, 2013)

> Congratulations on the braces, I'm sure you won't regret it!Â  I'm making some small changes that I'm tackling on a monthly basis, kind of a detox program.Â  This month is no alcohol, next month will be no sugar/sweets other than dark chocolate.Â  The next month will be reimplementing an exercise program beyond what I'm currently doing.Â  I figure if I phase these in, it will be more manageable than doing all at once.Â


 Thank you. I am so excited! I agree that working on it one thing at a time till you put it altogether is a good idea. I am right there with you. I am not into workout dvds but thinking of ordering one of the Jillian Michael ones as I hear they have great results. Sweets and carbs are the most diffcult thing for me to stop eating. All the best, you can rock it!!


----------



## JustJenessa (May 12, 2013)

I was at Walmart this weekend and couldn't resist the makeup section of course. I came across some new products from Covergirl. I Got the new Flamed Out Mascara, a Single shadow and a shadow stick. My Walmart didn't have the foundation, lip products or blush/bronzers yet. I'm excited to try these products.


----------



## Dandelion43 (May 12, 2013)

@justjenessa- I tried the flamed out mascara. It wasn't the greatest I've ever tried but I don't hate it. I've never been a big fan of cover girl mascara tho. I got the whipped creme foundation that came out with the line..well it was in the display at least so I'm pretty sure its new and its solo drying and cakey. I'm not a big foundation person but I decided to try it cus it was under $7 but I was not a fan at all. I literally washed.my face right after putting it on cus it looked just not right on my skin. Also maybe it was just my Walmart but it didn't have a large shade range at all! But that's just my opinion. Your skin type may work better with it


----------



## Flowerfish (May 13, 2013)

I'm on a low buy this month, but picked up these goodies.  They were all on my want list and I am still within my 5 item limit so I feel pretty good about these purchases.

I got:

Lavanilla Vanilla Lemon Perfume (it is SO good)

Revlon just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Honey

Urban Decay Super Saturated High Gloss Lip Color in Love Child (I was never interested in these until I got one with the Glinda pallet that I thought was good but was not in a color that worked for me.  This shade, Love Child is perfect for me).


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 18, 2013)

Guess who finally gave in and bought the GLOgetter Palette!? lol

Ulta haul -

Lorac GLOgetter Palette

OPI Couture De Minnie Collection

Nyx Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk

Nyx Roll On Shimmers in Nude and Platinum

Used a buy one get one 50% off for Nyx, and a 20% one item with free shipping over $50! I know it's not much, but it's always a happy thing to use coupons!


----------



## lioness90 (May 18, 2013)

> Guess who finally gave in and bought the GLOgetter Palette!? lol Ulta haul - Lorac GLOgetter Palette Couture De Minnie Collection Nyx Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk Nyx Roll On Shimmers in Nude and Platinum Used a buy one get one 50% off for Nyx, and a 20% one item with free shipping over $50! I know it's not much, but it's always a happy thing to use coupons!


 That palette is gorgeous! I'm still figuring out what I'm going to use my 20% off coupon on.


----------



## saku (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ooooh I have been wanting to try these!! I was browsing temptalia when I came across these, and Christine gave them a high rating! WAAANT! LOL How are they?

Over the last week, I bought BB creams:

Revlon Photoready

Maybelline Dream Fresh 

Physicians Formula Super BB 

Rimmel BB (too pink/salmon!)

Smashbox BB

Too Faced BB

Lorac CC

I'm gonna buy more, of course!!! Even though the bf doesn't like BB cream on me..says my face looks too smooth and it's not supposed to be that way. Haha! (I also mentioned here that he doesn't like lipsticks either cause in his opinion, makes me look *too* young) He like the "eye stuff'" though, he thinks shadow/liner/mascara are pretty! 

Any BB cream I should try next?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Happy Saturday, Lovely Ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooh I have been wanting to try these!! I was browsing temptalia when I came across these, and Christine gave them a high rating! WAAANT! LOL How are they?
> 
> ...


 I like L'Oreal nail polish. It's one of my favorite drugstore nail polish brands. I buy them when Target puts them on clearance for $2.50, usually around the time that the next collection comes in store.

Let us know which BB cream you like!


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guess who finally gave in and bought the GLOgetter Palette!? lol
> 
> ...


 Somehow I knew you would end up getting that palette, I am still thinking about it. How is the Minnie collection? I so want it.


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (May 18, 2013)

So I have been checking out the Jenni Rivera BH Cosmetics Palette since it came out but I was so hesitant to buy it full price since it seems like the BH site always have great sales on their palettes. Finally my prayers were answered and they have put her palette on sale for $10 + s&amp;h + tax = $17.95! Not bad when it's originally $24 (plush s&amp;h and tax). I ordered this palette on a Monday and another thing I am impressed with BH Cosmetics is that my palette came on Friday from USPS! Now that's one short wait for make-up! Compared to Ulta and Sephora, which has made me wait a week or longer for their regular ground shipping!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 19, 2013)

> Somehow I knew you would end up getting that palette, I am still thinking about it. How is the Minnie collection? I so want it.


 It looked too amazing every time I saw it! I don't know yet! lol I ordered online but the pics look incredible!


----------



## MissPrissTiff (May 19, 2013)

L'Oreal Versailles Romance Collection on Clearance at Target. Been wanting these, so happy I found them &amp; on sale.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





CVS Beauty Clearance: Orly "butterflies" $3.99, Covergirl &amp; Olay 230 "Eye Corrector" $6.49, Revlon Super Lustrous Lip gloss "Coral Reef", "Pink Pop", &amp; "Pink Whisper",&amp; essie "shake your $$ maker" &amp; "come here"





essie "in the cab-ana" &amp; "dj play that song"


----------



## lioness90 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome haul! I need to go to Target now...lol


----------



## MissPrissTiff (May 20, 2013)

> Awesome haul! I need to go to Target now...lol


 I thought the same thing!


----------



## JC327 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great haul! I wish I had a Target nearby.These are the times im like ok time to move back to the states lol.


----------



## lissa1307 (May 20, 2013)

ok, i have been trying to be very good lately...i TRY to stay to my ipsy bag and a few must haves...today i ran to the store to buy CAT FOOD...i came home with 5 new nail polishes,lol

Sally Hanson Insta-Dri in "lightening"...and in "clearly quick"..I did NEED a top coat

OPI in "fresh squeezed...this one i HAD to get, ive been eyeing it for weeks and telling myself another time, you won't wear orange..but there was only one bottle left!!!

and Loreal in "eiffel for you" and in " notting hill blues"


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 awesome haul!!! loove the Essie colors


----------



## hiheather (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooh I have been wanting to try these!! I was browsing temptalia when I came across these, and Christine gave them a high rating! WAAANT! LOL How are they?
> 
> ...


 Hard Candy has a CC cream. I'm wearing it right now, made the mistake of getting it in my eye and it burns like heck! I've used the Maybelline Dream Fresh and the Revlon Photoready and so far Hard Candy is the more natural looking imo. Revlon was cakey and Maybelline oxidized terribly for me.


----------



## saku (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hard Candy has a CC cream. I'm wearing it right now, made the mistake of getting it in my eye and it burns like heck! I've used the Maybelline Dream Fresh and the Revlon Photoready and so far Hard Candy is the more natural looking imo. Revlon was cakey and Maybelline oxidized terribly for me.


 Now I think bf just doesn't like the finish of some of the bb creams I tried. Or maybe the shade just didn't match me well.. But he liked the Physicians formula (I'm wearing it right now, and asked his opinion about it before I left the apartment. haha) -- said it looks more natural /better finish. I heard that Hard candy is only sold at walmart? I never see walmart here in chicago tho, so I'll probably buy it online.. Thanks for the input!


----------



## hiheather (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now I think bf just doesn't like the finish of some of the bb creams I tried. Or maybe the shade just didn't match me well.. But he liked the Physicians formula (I'm wearing it right now, and asked his opinion about it before I left the apartment. haha) -- said it looks more natural /better finish. I heard that Hard candy is only sold at walmart? I never see walmart here in chicago tho, so I'll probably buy it online.. Thanks for the input!


 You're welcome. Ah! You just helped me out. I've been debating on picking up the Physicians Formula BB cream, I hear great reviews. I will be picking it up. Yea, Hard Candy is a Wal-Mart only brand but they should have it online.


----------



## saku (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're welcome. Ah! You just helped me out. I've been debating on picking up the Physicians Formula BB cream, I hear great reviews. I will be picking it up. Yea, Hard Candy is a Wal-Mart only brand but they should have it online.


 Awesome! Just a heads up, my Physicians formula separates into an greasy mess.. It might just be my BB(?) but anyway I just have to shake it before using it. No biggie and I actually like the consistency cause it's easy to blend.. Being obsessed like I am, I checked walmart website immediately. They have the hard candy cc...and then I saw the Flower BB....I haven't heard of it before, but after looking up a couple of reviews, I'm intrigued, and will probably get that too. I need $45 for free shipping anyways...LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))


----------



## hiheather (May 20, 2013)

It seems to me most drugstore BB creams have that same greasy consistency to them. Which like you I don't mind because the blending is better.


----------



## lioness90 (May 20, 2013)

My 20% off beauty.com order arrived!!! 









Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer in Seychelles

Urban Decay Lush Lash System

The Body Shop Vitamin E Nourishing Night Cream

I had to guess my color for the Nars tinted moisturizer using online swatches/YouTube reviews. Fortunately it is the right color for me!


----------



## saku (May 20, 2013)

So jealous! I keep hoping mine would arrive before we leave town on wednesday. Have fun with your goodies!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 21, 2013)

I _*finally*_ got my hands on the Julie G Frosted Gumdrops polishes!! Rite Aids around here haven't really had them...except ONE that I randomly decided to visit today. I got Tangerine Dream, Rock Candy, Blueberry Fizz and Crushed Candy. The others are too red for my liking...I don't really wear red at all.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I _*finally*_ got my hands on the Julie G Frosted Gumdrops polishes!! Rite Aids around here haven't really had them...except ONE that I randomly decided to visit today. I got Tangerine Dream, Rock Candy, Blueberry Fizz and Crushed Candy. The others are too red for my liking...I don't really wear red at all.


 I just used Crushed Candy to paint my nails last night and really LOVING it! So pretty!


----------



## lovepink (May 21, 2013)

My Honest Company order came in:





and 1/2 my drugstore.com order.  Ordered this over the weekend for 20% off.  Ordered it Sat and got it Monday!  Not too shabby when $25 qualifies you for free shipping!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just used Crushed Candy to paint my nails last night and really LOVING it! So pretty!


 That's the one I ended up using first!! Funny!


----------



## azalea97 (May 21, 2013)

Well, I'm trying to do a low buy...or at least not buy any eyeshadows, lipsticks or lipglosses.  I have enough of each in colors I really love so I'm going to try to just use up what I have.  And once I'm content with a foundation I usually don't buy another till it's finished so that's one thing I don't have to worry about getting.

Today I went to Target and got an elf flat top powder brush, only $3, and a NYC translucent pressed powder for $2.50.  Both were something I didn't already have so I didn't feel guilty.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 22, 2013)

So I'm not sure if this would count as a recent purchase since I technically didn't purchase it, but it was too darn cute...

Yesterday I was having a rough day, my SI joint had been hurt and my slipped disc (recently fixed) was sore, and work has been super busy, all in all...I had a massive migraine when I got home from work. My hubby had gone to pick up our diet food and he had stopped by the store to grab a few things as well....long story short, he came home, came up to me, started rubbing my head and said: "Will this make you feel better?"...in his hand was a Maybelline Color Tattoo eyeshadow in Tenacious Teal.

OMG, THIS is why I love this man



and he had this month's Marie Claire. My migraine was gone like THAT! ::snaps fingers::


----------



## hummingbird (May 22, 2013)

I bought from Sephora an Hourglass lipstick called Vintage... Beautiful, so far my favorite lipstick color and I have tried a lot!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm not sure if this would count as a recent purchase since I technically didn't purchase it, but it was too darn cute...
> 
> ...


 Oh wow what a sweetheart!  Give him an extra hug from all the MUT ladies for being so awesome!  I really hope you're feeling better now (all your injuries, not just the headache!), and things are going better at work!


----------



## Flowerfish (May 22, 2013)

These babies just came in:



Lipsticks in Cream Cup, Snob, and Raspberry Swirl. I have been meaning to pick up Cream Cup for a while. I wore it all day yesterday and love it. It reminds me of Angel which I already have and love. Snob was recommended to me in store to replace my fave Viva Glam Gaga that was limited edition. It's good but not an exact dupe. Raspberry Swirl from the Baking beauties collection is what I selected as a Viva Glam Gaga dupe and it is very very close! Love!


----------



## JC327 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm not sure if this would count as a recent purchase since I technically didn't purchase it, but it was too darn cute...
> 
> ...


 That's super sweet!


----------



## amoxirat (May 23, 2013)

I've spent a lot of money on high-end foundations that didn't really impress me, so I decided to try Revlon Colorstay~


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 23, 2013)

I picked up 2 of Hard Candy's All Glossed Up -- one in Pout and one in Mauveous (to replace one that I left in my friend's car). I'm never in Walmart so I felt like it was okay to get 2 on such a rare occasion! JCrew had a 30% sale off sale. I also picked up this really pretty deep navy nail polish and a lipstick in French Martini. The French Martini doesn't really show up on me too well... But for $5 for both of those things I can't complain. The brand is FACE, I believe. The Clinique in Boston Store was giving away Quickliner Intense for Eyes with a color consultation. So I got it in plum for free!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 24, 2013)

What should have been an innocent trip to Target ended up being a bunch of "Ooo, ooo! Must have!" down the beauty aisles;....

Sally Hansen Lustre Shine in Firefly (I bought this JUST BECAUSE I'm obsessed with the tv show)

Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat in Fuzz-Sea (the only one they had!)

Maybelline Color Tattoo Eyeshadows in Bold Gold and Silver Strike

Vaseline Lip Therapy (the cutest tiniest little jar ever...I have been looking for it for MONTHS)

Burts Bees Maximum Strength Spot Treatment Cream (Excellent stuff!)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What should have been an innocent trip to Target ended up being a bunch of "Ooo, ooo! Must have!" down the beauty aisles;....
> 
> ...


 i thought of you when i was in that walmart today! they had SO MANY COLOR TATTOOS that everyones been posting about. like all of them. untouched in their wonderfully wrapped glory.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i thought of you when i was in that walmart today! they had SO MANY COLOR TATTOOS that everyones been posting about. like all of them. untouched in their wonderfully wrapped glory.


OH LORDY.....lol even though I have them.....just the thought of them all sitting there is....so drool-worthy





I'm so goofy tonight, I was like...Ok...Cookie...JUST TWO. You must LIMIT yourself. OOoooo, the green one! Oooooo, the pomegranate one! Ooooo, the gold! Ooooo, the bronze! Nononononono! TWO!

It was a struggle lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 24, 2013)

OMG LADIES.....I just swiped on the Sally Hansen Lustre Shine in Firefly....for the love of all that's glorious and shiny... GO BUY THIS. It's GORGEOUS. I'd post pics, but I'm actually working on some nails right now, but I PROMISE YOU, you won't regret it!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OH LORDY.....lol even though I have them.....just the thought of them all sitting there is....so drool-worthy
> ...


 I felt like I had to buy all of them just for the sake of having all of them to see what the buzz was about...? I didn't though, but they do look cool! It was also the cleanest and fullest display in the cosmetics section! Imagine a nice, bright glowing light coming from a fully stocked Color Tattoo display. I guess they're just not that popular or drool worthy out there?


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I felt like I had to buy all of them just for the sake of having all of them to see what the buzz was about...? I didn't though, but they do look cool! It was also the cleanest and fullest display in the cosmetics section! Imagine a nice, bright glowing light coming from a fully stocked Color Tattoo display. I guess they're just not that popular or drool worthy out there?


I hear the creamy eyeshadow angels singing! Ahhhhhhhh....


----------



## hiheather (May 25, 2013)

Okay,this isn't a purchase per say as all I had to do was pay postage but I want someone to be excited with me! None of my friends are into polish like I am, which kind of sucks.



I got all these over the week. Does anyone know any good cuticle oil? I use Hard as Hoof but that is more for throughout the day and I want something to put on right after painting them. I sense my poor nails are going to be abused these next few weeks.


----------



## JC327 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay,this isn't a purchase per say as all I had to do was pay postage but I want someone to be excited with me! None of my friends are into polish like I am, which kind of sucks.
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow that's a lot of polish!


----------



## Caleyyy (May 25, 2013)

Maybelline The Rocket-waterproof

Revlon Colorstay

Rimmel London stay matte translucent powder


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay,this isn't a purchase per say as all I had to do was pay postage but I want someone to be excited with me! None of my friends are into polish like I am, which kind of sucks.
> 
> 
> ...






........slumber party. Your house. RIGHT NOW lol Oh, the pretties....


----------



## audiophilekate (May 25, 2013)

I went to Ulta for the first time yesterday (it was "on my way home" 



).  I was out of Benefit's That Gal primer and had to get more.  Whenever I go to Sephora, I'm greeted almost as soon as I walk in the door and asked if I need help finding anything.  At Ulta, however, no one greeted me and when I asked for help finding something, the employee said, "uhhh... I dunno..."  The employees working the cash registers were so involved in their own conversations that I ended up waiting about 5 minutes before they even noticed me (I was the only one in line and one of 3 customers in the store).  When I was checking out, it took the cashier 6 tries to find my information and said I couldn't use the 20% off coupon.  I got the That Gal primer and Erase Paste.  Though I expected to get at least one of the Benefit GWPs, I was more upset about their attitudes than saving 20% or getting a GWP.  Has anyone else experienced something like this with Ulta?  It was quite disappointing.


----------



## MissTrix (May 26, 2013)

This week's overindulgences... 





*Nails:*

Wet n Wild Coloricon Toppings in Chip On Your Shoulder

Wet n Wild Coloricon Toppings in Frosted Over

Wet n Wild Wild Shine in Hallucinate

Wet n Wild Wild Shine in Black Creme

Wet n Wild Wild Shine in French White Creme

Sally Hansen Gem Crush in Lady Luck

Sally Hansen Insta Dri in Gone Grey

Orly Love Each Other

Orly Passion Fruit

Essie Penny Talk

Ludurana Aurora Boreal Esplendido

Glimmer by Erica in Twilight Sky

Darling Diva in Carrie

*Eyes:*

Revlon Diamond Lust in Neptune Star

Revlon Diamond Lust in Plum Galaxy

Revlon DIamond Lust in Celestial Silver

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Turquoise

*Lips:*

Secret Agent Kiss Kiss Rendezvous in Agent Golden Spy

Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in Lollipop

Revlon Just Bitten Lipstain+Balm in Frenzy

Revlon Just Bitten Lipstain+Balm in Crave

*Miscellany:*

Z Palette Limited Edition Cherry Blossom Palette in Green


----------



## JC327 (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This week's overindulgences...
> 
> ...






 nice haul!


----------



## azalea97 (May 26, 2013)

Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet tart.

Cover Girl eyebrow pencil


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This week's overindulgences...
> 
> ...


What a great haul! That Zpalette in Cherry Blossom green is sooooo pretty!


----------



## Dots (May 26, 2013)

He is a keeper...he sounds so sweet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## award04 (May 26, 2013)

I just had to come here and talk about my most recent purchase. I went to Target to buy some Pacifica today. I did buy the coconut facial wipes - which are great. I discovered the Gud products on the display next to the Pacifica. Well I tried the Red Ruby Groovy grapefruit lotion! Wow! I love the smell. I ended up buying the Red Ruby ($6.99) lotion and body wash. Fantastic lotion. Absorbs well not greasy. I stopped at TJ Maxx on my way home and found they had Pacifica! I got the Lilac lotion for $3.99. They had the coconut bronzed and vanilla lotion as well. I haven't heard anyone talk about the Gud products on here. Check them out next time you are in Target.


----------



## colorfuldez (May 27, 2013)

I just purchased Bobbi Brown Makeup Manual and Makeup Makeovers in 5, 10, 15 and 20 by Robert Jones. I ordered them on ebay yesterday. I cant wait to get them!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 27, 2013)

Yesterday's nail polish haul:





Couture de Minnie





Jinx





Jolly Lolly and Bubble Trouble

I'm envisioning jelly sandwiches with Jolly Lolly, Bubble Trouble, and the glitter Minne Style.


----------



## azalea97 (May 27, 2013)

Elf little black book in warm colors.  So much for not buying anymore eyeshadows! lol


----------



## JC327 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yesterday's nail polish haul:
> 
> ...


 Love those colors!


----------



## Dots (May 27, 2013)

> Yesterday's nail polish haul:
> 
> Couture de Minnie
> 
> ...


 The colors are pretty but the names are WAY too cute.


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (May 27, 2013)

I cannot go to Target and not stop by their beauty section! I have always been wanting to try Sonia Kashuk's line but I was not sure where to start! I know, I know we (beauty junkies) can not have enough eye shadows or makeup brushes or lip products but I just can't blow off our grocery budget on my "beauty wants" so I had to edit myself. I am not sure how my skin will react to her line so I decided on getting the concealer palette in _light_ ($10.49) and of course a lipstick in _Vivid Coral ($9.99)_. I can't wait to wear this lipstick, I have been looking around for a nice coral lipstick and this one is not super orange and not as red-orange either. It seems to be a nice slight peachy-orange on my hand when I swatched it so we will see!

Has any of you bought any of her lipsticks? What do you think?





That Organix bottle was supposed to be a body wash but with my excitement I forgot to read the lotion part, I kinda just grabbed and moved-on to the hair aisle, where I grabbed a hair mask since my hair needs some TLC with all these new hair products I have been trying lately, and since I am getting bored of using a loofah I decided to try these body wash gloves and see how it works out!





Sadly, they did not have the Maybelline Color Tattoos Summer Edition and so the hunt on those still continues.


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yesterday's nail polish haul:
> 
> ...


 Those polishes looks so bright! Love the names too =)


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 27, 2013)

I finally found the Maybelline Color Sensational Vivids in Shocking Coral and Pink Pop!!!! AND THEY WERE IN ONE PIECE AND NOT USED!


















.......Ok....I'm done now lol


----------



## latinafeminista (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally found the Maybelline Color Sensational Vivids in Shocking Coral and Pink Pop!!!! AND THEY WERE IN ONE PIECE AND NOT USED!
> 
> ...


 I love shocking coral, that whole vivids line is amazing!!


----------



## Laura Marie (May 28, 2013)

I finally got the maybelline vivids ! I picked up: fuchsia flash, vivid rose and pink pop! They are GORGEOUS !! Must have for summer ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they are amazing !!


----------



## JC327 (May 28, 2013)

I just looked them up and the look so pretty, must find Shocking Coral!!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The colors are pretty but the names are WAY too cute.


LOL.  I want the job where I get to name beauty products.  I also want the job where I get to decorate restaurant walls, especially theme type restaurants.


----------



## mspocket (May 28, 2013)

grr...went to walmart last night to pick up Shocking Coral and, surprise surprise, they were sold out. I WILL get my hands on it! Ended up buying Covergirl Lip Perfection lipstick in Divine. I couldn't go home empty handed! I have a problem...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> grr...went to walmart last night to pick up Shocking Coral and, surprise surprise, they were sold out. I WILL get my hands on it! Ended up buying Covergirl Lip Perfection lipstick in Divine. I couldn't go home empty handed! I have a problem...


Oh no, that's totally a given....absolutely. You were..um, er...DISTRAUGHT that they didn't have Shocking Coral, and you very much needed solace for the complete dismay that you were in. It was very imperative that you needed to purchase a replacement item...who KNOWS what might have happened if you didn't! Absolutely agree....indeed....would have done the exact same thing.


----------



## katlyne (May 28, 2013)

Picked up shocking coral today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haven't tried it yet, but I'm super excited to.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 29, 2013)

My little haul of the week!





The lipsticks are Shocking Coral and Pink Pop from the Maybelline Color Sensational collection and the eyeliners are UD Electric and Goldmine. (That's right! I'm still determined to build my UD stash!!!!)


----------



## katlyne (May 29, 2013)

So I went on a drugstore bonanza yesterday: Revlon super lustrous lip gloss in coral reef and pink pop Revlon lip butter in Gumdrop Revlon stain+balm in Flame Covergirl outlast foundation in classic ivory Covergirl+ olay eye corrector Maybelline vivid in shocking coral Maybelline 10 hr glossy stain in cool coral Almay blemish treatment concealer in light Almay blemishheal foundation in 300 warm Maybelline the falsies big eyes mascara I think that's it Oh. I also got a hawaiian tropics tanning lotion, an astringent of some sort, and batiste dry shampoo


----------



## MissTrix (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally found the Maybelline Color Sensational Vivids in Shocking Coral and Pink Pop!!!! AND THEY WERE IN ONE PIECE AND NOT USED!
> 
> ...


 I saw a display of these the other night at WalMart and there weren't many left. The few that were there had all been opened &amp; used or broken. As a matter of fact, a LOT of their makeup was destroyed. I feel like this is unique to WalMart as I have never seen anywhere near as much used/broken makeup at Target or any drugstores. WTF is wrong people?!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I saw a display of these the other night at WalMart and there weren't many left. The few that were there had all been opened &amp; used or broken. As a matter of fact, a LOT of their makeup was destroyed. I feel like this is unique to WalMart as I have never seen anywhere near as much used/broken makeup at Target or any drugstores. WTF is wrong people?!


Hate to say it, but you're right. I went to two big Walmarts thinking that they'd have a large selection and one was even a decent looking fancier Walmart, but no dice...all of the lipsticks were in ruins. KROGERS is the place I'm quite happy with now, if I can't make my Ulta run!


----------



## lissa1307 (May 30, 2013)

Just placed an order with pacifica, had some coupon codes so i got a huge discount. Ive been wanting to try their solid perfumes so i ordered like 10 of the samples, got one for free, and an island coconut body butter on sale right now, and got a free lip quench in sugared fig for an order over 25, and then had my ipsy code for 20% off...so after shipping i only ended up paying 25 for about 40 worth of products.awesome....now i have a pending order to place with urban decay for more liner and shadow, and i have an order to place for the opi pussy galore polish, china glaze bump and grind, some seche vite top coat and a dotting tool kit and i will be done.


----------



## lissa1307 (May 30, 2013)

> Hate to say it, but you're right. I went to two big Walmarts thinking that they'd have a large selection and one was even a decent looking fancier Walmart, but no dice...all of the lipsticks were in ruins. KROGERS is the place I'm quite happy with now, if I can't make my Ulta run!


 My wally world actually isnt bad with that, they dont restock though, they have been low on cosmetics for about a month and a half now...i was in target yesterday and was really surprised to see a huge display just utterly destroyed. Made me so sad to see so much product just broken up like that. But they were having a huge clearance sale on opi polishes and sally hanson polishes so it wasnt a total loss of a trip


----------



## katlyne (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *KROGERS* is the place I'm quite happy with now


 I'm sorry, this isn't directed at you, specifically, but to people in general. and it isn't meant to be rude. so I'm super sorry if it comes across as such.

ITS KROGER, NOT KROGERS!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.kroger.com/Pages/default.aspx

no (S)


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry, this isn't directed at you, specifically, but to people in general. and it isn't meant to be rude. so I'm super sorry if it comes across as such.
> 
> ...


 I know some people who add a S to Kmart and Walmart. Now THAT drives me crazy.  A lot of people say Meijers instead of Meijer. I feel like its a Midwest thing.


----------



## katlyne (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know some people who add a S to Kmart and Walmart. Now THAT drives me crazy.  A lot of people say Meijers instead of Meijer. I feel like its a Midwest thing.


 lol. or a southern thing. cuz alottttt of people in GA add an S where they don't belong. TONS of people say my dad's name like Owens. when his name is Owen.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 30, 2013)

> I'm sorry, this isn't directed at you, specifically, but to people in general. and it isn't meant to be rude. so I'm super sorry if it comes across as such. ITS KROGER,Â NOT KROGERS!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.kroger.com/Pages/default.aspx no (S)


 AHHH YESSS. THIS. also, Nordstrom vs. Nordstroms. No S! I always hear people add the S!


----------



## audiophilekate (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sorry, this isn't directed at you, specifically, but to people in general. and it isn't meant to be rude. so I'm super sorry if it comes across as such.
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry, this isn't directed at you, specifically, but to people in general. and it isn't meant to be rude. so I'm super sorry if it comes across as such.
> 
> ...


 LOL....ok, I tried to say Kroger....and that felt weeiiiiiiird. I have never heard anyone in my city say Kroger!



> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol. or a southern thing. cuz alottttt of people in GA add an S where they don't belong. TONS of people say my dad's name like Owens. when his name is Owen.


 You're probably right! I'm definitely southern! lol



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've always said Kroger's.  In the same way I say Kohl's, Macy's, or any other store that actually puts the possessive in the name.  It's a colloquial thing, so I don't let it bother me either way. (although my husband always throws a 10-minute fit when his grandma tells him she's "going to the Walmart's")
> ...


 Let's see...Krogers, JC Penney's, Macy's, Kohl's, Randalls, Whole Foods, Trader Joe's, Marshalls, Dillards.......I have a feeling that my city is just USED to adding an "S" to the end of most of our chain stores! lol The only ones we don't do are Walmart, Target (yes, yes, indeed, Tar-jhay!), HEB and a few others!


----------



## lissa1307 (May 30, 2013)

ok, i decided to put off Â my online orders,except the pacifica one i already placed...but i ended up at sephora, hitting the sales, got a nice shadow, an eyeliner, and a nail polish...then i hit claire's...they had a 10 for 10 sale so i got a bunch of earrings and necklaces mostly for my daughter, then off to icing, and a bogo 1/2 off on cosmetics so another new shadow trio and a lip tint, and a polish that is really close to bump and grind, just more neon in color, and a light blue liquid sand with sparkle...and a 5 for 5 on polishes....and another 15 polishes came home with me...eek,lol. Warning: polish porn ahead.lol


----------



## lioness90 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've always said Kroger's.  In the same way I say Kohl's, Macy's, or any other store that actually puts the possessive in the name.  It's a colloquial thing, so I don't let it bother me either way. (although my husband always throws a 10-minute fit when his grandma tells him she's "going to the Walmart's")
> ...


 Lol! I think it is a colloquial thing. I always try so hard not to add the "s" at the end but sometimes I do.

I had no idea Target was pronounced that way until recently when I heard someone say Tar-zhay on YouTube.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 30, 2013)

OMG my hubby just said something that totally made complete sense regarding this matter lol ....they're proper names! Like Kroger's (named after a man named Kroger), Walgreen's (same thing), etc! You wouldn't say "I'm going to Sally." You'd say Sally's! lol This is why I keep this man around lol Back on topic now! I just bought 5 makeup brushes from Coastal Scents! They're having a sale and a girl's gotta have some brushes...mmmhmmm lol


----------



## katlyne (May 30, 2013)

Lol. Its not pronounced tar-zhey its tar-get. That's why their logo is a target... people are just being silly.



> Lol! I think it is a colloquial thing. I always try so hard not to add the "s" at the end but sometimes I do. I had no idea Target was pronounced that way until recently when I heard someone say Tar-zhay on YouTube.Â


----------



## katlyne (May 30, 2013)

Well. 1 all store names are proper nouns. And 2. Sally's beauty supply legit has an apostrophe. So of course you wouldn't leave it out. Sorry. Not tryna start anything. &lt;3



> OMG my hubby just said something that totally made complete sense regarding this matter lol ....they're proper names! Like Kroger's (named after a man named Kroger), Walgreen's (same thing), etc! You wouldn't say "I'm going to Sally." You'd say Sally's! lol This is why I keep this man around lol Back on topic now! I just bought 5 makeup brushes from Coastal Scents! They're having a sale and a girl's gotta have some brushes...mmmhmmm lol


----------



## Lolo22 (May 30, 2013)

From Birchbox: Nexxus Hydra-light weightless moisturizer and Whish Almond body butter, plus freebies (Amika shampoo and Mary-Lou manizer). From Ulta: Too Faced boudire eyes palate and Zoya Jacqueline plus freebies. From Target: Sonia Kashuk brush set From TJ max: Steve Madden mint purse and leopard sunglasses. I also got 2 necklaces from Baublebar, spent $40 on Pacifica stuff and spent $200 at Menards. Yikes having the week off makes me shop!


----------



## meaganola (May 30, 2013)

> Well. 1 all store names are proper nouns. And 2. Sally's beauty supply legit has an apostrophe. So of course you wouldn't leave it out. Sorry. Not tryna start anything. &lt;3


 Well, actually, no. It's just Sally Beauty Supply. http://www.sallybeauty.com/ I grew up in the land of a chain called Fred Meyer. We call it Freddy's. It's even part of their slogan: "You'll find it at Freddy's."


----------



## lioness90 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> From Birchbox: Nexxus Hydra-light weightless moisturizer and Whish Almond body butter, plus freebies (Amika shampoo and Mary-Lou manizer).
> 
> From Ulta: Too Faced boudire eyes palate and Zoya Jacqueline plus freebies.
> ...


 Your haul is so pretty! Now I want to go to TJ Maxx lol



> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol. Its not pronounced tar-zhey its tar-get. That's why their logo is a target... people are just being silly.


 Lol good


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol. Its not pronounced tar-zhey its tar-get. That's why their logo is a target... people are just being silly.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## lioness90 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's actually an old ad campaign of theirs (from the 90s? Maybe?) where they had all these fantastically campy commercials about how classy and upscale they were now, so they wanted you to call the store tar-jhay instead of Target (it's a bastardized French pronunciation).  My mom and I loved them, and still call the store Tar-jhay.
> 
> ...


 Oh okay, I probably wouldn't remember it then. Yeah I was watching a YouTube video and the woman kept saying Tar-jhay (Tar-zhay, whatever) and I was like "What is she talking about?" and "I saw that item at Target!" and then I got it LOL


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 30, 2013)

Ohhhh. I do say "I'm going to Sally".



> OMG my hubby just said something that totally made complete sense regarding this matter lol ....they're proper names! Like Kroger's (named after a man named Kroger), Walgreen's (same thing), etc! You wouldn't say "I'm going to Sally." You'd say Sally's! lol This is why I keep this man around lol Back on topic now! I just bought 5 makeup brushes from Coastal Scents! They're having a sale and a girl's gotta have some brushes...mmmhmmm lol





> Well, actually, no. It's just Sally Beauty Supply. http://www.sallybeauty.com/ I grew up in the land of a chain called Fred Meyer. We call it Freddy's. It's even part of their slogan: "You'll find it at Freddy's."


----------



## JC327 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> From Birchbox: Nexxus Hydra-light weightless moisturizer and Whish Almond body butter, plus freebies (Amika shampoo and Mary-Lou manizer).
> 
> From Ulta: Too Faced boudire eyes palate and Zoya Jacqueline plus freebies.
> ...


 Great haul, love that purse.


----------



## katlyne (May 30, 2013)

> Well, actually, no. It's just Sally Beauty Supply. http://www.sallybeauty.com/


 Ahaha. My bad. I guess its a good thing I usually call it by its full name anyway.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 30, 2013)

> Ahaha. My bad. I guess its a good thing I usually call it by its full name anyway.


 I actually wasn't specifically saying Sally's Beauty Supply, I just picked a random name lol but regardless, to each their own! lol we all have our little oddities and own ways of saying things! back to the awesome topic of recent purchases!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I actually wasn't specifically saying Sally's Beauty Supply, I just picked a random name lol
> 
> but regardless, to each their own! lol we all have our little oddities and own ways of saying things! back to the awesome topic of recent purchases!


 HOORAY FOR BUYING PRETTIES!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOORAY FOR BUYING PRETTIES!!!


lol! speaking of, I need to buy some more Ole Henriksen Truth Serum.....I want to buy it now, but I'm also going to buy the Ariel palette from Sephora...so I might wait till July. Unless there's a sale, then I HAVE to get it lol.


----------



## MissTrix (May 31, 2013)

I just received my Green Cherry Blossom palette from Z-Palette today. SO pretty! 





Then I checked my email to find out that I won another Z-Palette from a Beauty.com Pinterest contest. I'm about to go on a depotting frenzy!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 31, 2013)

> lol! speaking of, I need to buy some more Ole Henriksen Truth Serum.....I want to buy it now, but I'm also going to buy the Ariel palette from Sephora...so I might wait till July. Unless there's a sale, then I HAVE to get it lol.


 I live the Truth serum! I ended up buying the $70 starter kit with day/might cram and serum after buying a Black Friday $10 kit. Wonderful stuff!


----------



## lovepink (May 31, 2013)

If it makes your wallet hurt slightly less Sephora has a little Ole Henriksen as part of their 15 year birthday/anniversary celebration.  Here is the link

http://www.sephora.com/truth-serum-vitamin-c-collagen-booster-P42343?skuId=1533827

They have like 15 items under $15!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol! speaking of, I need to buy some more Ole Henriksen Truth Serum.....I want to buy it now, but I'm also going to buy the Ariel palette from Sephora...so I might wait till July. Unless there's a sale, then I HAVE to get it lol.


----------



## azalea97 (May 31, 2013)

Just got my avon order last night.

Avon BB cream...wearing it today and so far loving it.  Hasn't oxidized and turned into a dark orangy shade like DS bb creams I've tried.

Cosmic eyeshadow single in bronze fantasy...like I don't already have enough bronzy colors...lol  I'm such a sucker for new products I see in the Avon catalogs.

Cosmic nail polish in Super Nova.  I'm loving this color!  It's kind of a dark pink with microfine glitter.  It's the first full coverage glittery polish.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live the Truth serum! I ended up buying the $70 starter kit with day/might cram and serum after buying a Black Friday $10 kit. Wonderful stuff!


 It seriously is.....I used mine up a month ago and I've been pretty sad about it lol



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it makes your wallet hurt slightly less Sephora has a little Ole Henriksen as part of their 15 year birthday/anniversary celebration.  Here is the link
> 
> ...


 I know, I saw! Yay!



lol I was like OOoooooooo....I'd really like to get their variety packs that have other Ole H. products in it too...I've been perusing them.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 31, 2013)

Just ordered yesterday from Sephora:

Sun Safety Kit

TokyoMilk Dark Femme Fatale Collection Lip Elixirs in Salted Caramel

OCC Stained Gloss in Meta

OCC Pro's Picks v3.0


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> From Birchbox: Nexxus Hydra-light weightless moisturizer and Whish Almond body butter, plus freebies (Amika shampoo and Mary-Lou manizer).
> 
> From Ulta: Too Faced boudire eyes palate and Zoya Jacqueline plus freebies.
> ...


 That purse is gorgeous.  Don't be surprised if I buy the same one if I can find it at TJ Maxx.


----------



## lissa1307 (May 31, 2013)

Must stop shopping.....

I hit Ulta, Sally's, and Target today....

I was better behaved than yesterday though, i got one little dollar polish at Ulta (essence color and go in modern romance) i was good because they were out of all the polishes i went for....no bump and grind CG, no godiva pixie dust Zoya, no pussy galore or honey ryder OPI...actually the only bond girls they had was the mini kit...i didnt want that.lol

at Sally's i got some random nail tools, buffers,files,ect. and a cpl of little mini shadows( to my disappointment the lady working there was a twit...i asked if she knew offhand if the shadows were in magnetic pots....she looked at me crazy then said they are in cases that connect together...is that what you mean?  WHAT!? that's nowhere near what i asked, i bought two anyway figured if i cant get them to stick in my mini palette its no big loss...they are impossible to get the pans out of their plastic case though so oh well)

and at Target i got some more polish remover( i like to have acetone and non acetone around and i was out of non) a cutesy polka dot file, some orange sticks, and a single elf shadow that actually does fit in my mini.

and my pacifica order should be here tomorrow...yay!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> From Birchbox: Nexxus Hydra-light weightless moisturizer and Whish Almond body butter, plus freebies (Amika shampoo and Mary-Lou manizer).
> 
> From Ulta: Too Faced boudire eyes palate and Zoya Jacqueline plus freebies.
> ...


 Oh my goodness! I love that purse.  That is one of my favorite colors and Steve Madden is my favorite designer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> super jealous, I got an orange purse similar to that (by Steve Madden) for Christmas, but I think I need that one too.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness! I love that purse.  That is one of my favorite colors and Steve Madden is my favorite designer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> super jealous, I got an orange purse similar to that (by Steve Madden) for Christmas, but I think I need that one too.


 Thanks!  l love everything Steve Madden too!! 



> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That purse is gorgeous.  Don't be surprised if I buy the same one if I can find it at TJ Maxx.


 Haha go for it! Its the perfect size to fit shoes and snacks in lol and I think they had it in white and a coral/orange color too.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  l love everything Steve Madden too!!


 Yes! I own like 7 pairs of Steve Madden shoes and they are all my favorite.


----------



## Dots (May 31, 2013)

I just placed my first ever E.L.F. order!!! Excited. Also, purchased a few pairs of shoes but only one of them counts because the rest are sensible/work shoes. Lol.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just ordered yesterday from Sephora:
> 
> ...


 How did you get the Sun Safety Kit?  I thought it was sold out.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you get the Sun Safety Kit?  I thought it was sold out.


 You really have to watch the site because they do randomly restock. Someone had posted that it was back in stock in the Sun Safety/Allure box thread so maybe watch that as well!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 1, 2013)

I just moved into a new place and I had a $100 target "essentials" run. Besides the boring toilet paper, kitchen towels, and cleaning supplies, I picked up nail polish remover and Yes To Cucumbers face wipes. My nail polish remover jar leaked on the journey. RIP dip-sponge jar. I hope I like the Yes Tos! I usually use Simple but these ones were on clearance.


----------



## picco (Jun 1, 2013)

Everything from MUFE - liquid and body foundation, sculpting kit, eyeshadows and full cover concealer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 1, 2013)

My pacifica order came today...i have a little box of happy


----------



## JC327 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My pacifica order came today...i have a little box of happy


 Nice haul!


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice haul!


 ty, ive got to get myself to stop though..between this order, my polish addiction, some various other little tools and make up ive spent over $100 in the past 4 days...eek


----------



## geeko (Jun 1, 2013)

Frm MAC all about orange:

MAC flamingo lipstick

MAC Tangerine dream lipstick

MAC Sushi kiss lipstick

MAC Tard and trendy lipstick

MAC Sweet and sour lipstick

MAC Royal sunset blush

MAC honey jasmine blush

From my friend who was letting go of all her BNIB past MAC collection stuff:

MAC notable blush

MAC plum du bois blush

MAC Fad-dabulous blush

MAC Style snob e/s - starflash

MAC sunset b e/s - starflash

MAC one off e/s - starflash

MAC Go e/s - starflash

MAC artic grey e/s

MAC Bright future e/s - frm style warriors

MAC natural flare mineralized e/s - dunno from which collection

MAC Wisteria eye trio - Dame edna

MAC Gold reflects glitter

MAC Reflects antique gold glitter

MAC Reflects duo purple glitter

MAC Neo orange pigment

From YSL

YSL nail polish in 17 Bleu cobalt

YSL nail polish in 36 Vert D'orient

YSL nail polish in 3 Orange Afrique

YSL pure chromatics eye palette in #6

From Dior

Dior base coat

Dior addict lip glosss #333

Dior addict lip gloss #556

Spent way too much &gt;.&lt; on ban for the month of june till tropical taboo is launched &gt;.&lt;


----------



## JC327 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *geeko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Frm MAC all about orange:
> 
> ...


 All I can say is wow lol.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *geeko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Frm MAC all about orange:
> 
> ...


This is beyond FABULOUS...this is awe-inspiring lol


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 1, 2013)

Aqualillies finishing powder (my other Smooth Operator container is still nearly full, but I can't resist that pretty lid - I'm pretty sure I'm all set for powders now through 2014) 

Amazonian Clay Universal Lip Liner.  

I got a 15% off code from Tarte this morning.  I had originally planned on adding to my LipSurgence collection - especially after seeing that the Lip Cremes are currently 50% off - but, after reading reviews of the Lip Cremes, I decided against it.  I also have 3 of the Skintuitive lip tints and don't need another one... yet.  I only saved $7.05 - which is essentially $1 off each product plus free shipping - but I can't NOT use a coupon code.  I'm also getting a travel-sized Amazonian Clay Pressed Mineral Powder in fair (they're stepping up their game with the free samples - I've gotten foil packets with the past couple orders).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *geeko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Frm MAC all about orange:
> 
> ...






 Wow!  I want to go shopping with you... not to buy anything myself, just to watch you GO!  I love your haul, hope you enjoy everything!


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i second that motion...we need to see the master at work,lol....that was a wonderificous haul


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jun 1, 2013)

That's just wow. I'm amazed. That's a huge haul! And here I was excited because I got a macadamia shampoo with hair mask free at target today. Lol


----------



## meaganola (Jun 1, 2013)

Le sigh.  I intended to avoid the Rimmel Apocalips line, but then I found a full display at Walgreen's and *had* to buy:


Stellar
Nova
Apocaliptic

Then I found the new essence Sun-Kissed collection and bought:


Soft Touch eye shadow (side note:  not a mousse like the ones from the Fruity collection as I had been expecting.  This is a cream shadow) in My Sunny Side and Sunset Paradise
Cheek tint in Hello Summer! (I have a rule that says I can't buy blush since my subs send it more quickly than I can use it, but essence trend edition blushes are the one exception to this rule since they're under four bucks a pop.  I don't buy all of them, though.  In fact, I think the only other one -- and actually the one that kicjed off my blush poI bought was in February.  I ended up getting this one because a jelly cheek tint sounded interesting)
Nail polish in Hello Summer!, My Sunny Side, and Sunset Paradise
Lipstick in Soak Up the Sun

And then I found a Rite-Aid that actually had the whole NYC New York Color Applelicious line, so I picked up:


Pink Lady
Apple Plum Pie
Apple Blueberry Pie
Applelicious Pink
Apple Blossom

And a bottle of glycerin.  Because glycerin is magic, and I've been meaning to get a bottle for ages and finally remembered to put it on my shopping list today.

I'm trying for a low-buy every month (because a no-buy for everything is *not* happening for me now that I've uncorked *that* bottle), but the only things from the above lists on the low-buy list were the essence items (I love their trend editions!), although glycerin *has* been a back-of-my-mind kept-meaning-to-put-it-on-the-low-buy-okay list item.  On the up side, each chunk of this spree cost less than one Urban Decay liner.  

(And then I got home and discovered my January Rising OCC Lip Tar! had arrived  BRIGHT PINK!  Yay!  I didn't think I would see it for another month or two, and I didn't receive a shipping notice, so it was a *huge* surprise to see it in my mailbox.)

(Next weekend will be a better time for shopping restraint.  I'll do my grocery shopping on Friday -- straight to Fred Meyer and home -- instead of running around town all day Saturday hitting one store after another because I'm going out for brunch with some coworkers on Saturday, and then my aunt is going to come over to hang out with my monsters that afternoon, and then I might go to a movie -- directly to the movie and straight back home since it will be late enough in the day that I won't feel like doing anything else -- after that, and then Sunday will be a lazy day.)


----------



## mspocket (Jun 1, 2013)

I went to Ulta for the first time ever yesterday!! I'm in love! I bought Deborah Lippmann's Mermaid's Dream and a Maybelline Vivid in Shocking Coral (finally!!) I wish the nearest Ulta wasn't an hour away from my house cause I could do some serious damage in there


----------



## Dots (Jun 1, 2013)

> I went to Ulta for the first time ever yesterday!! I'm in love! I bought Deborah Lippmann's Mermaid's Dream and a Maybelline Vivid in Shocking Coral (finally!!) I wish the nearest Ulta wasn't an hour away from my house cause I could do some serious damage in there


 You must have an amazing Ulta! I have never seen DL at any Ulta.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Le sigh.  I intended to avoid the Rimmel Apocalips line, but then I found a full display at Walgreen's and *had* to buy:
> 
> ...


 These were important purchases....YES







> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to Ulta for the first time ever yesterday!! I'm in love! I bought Deborah Lippmann's Mermaid's Dream and a Maybelline Vivid in Shocking Coral (finally!!) I wish the nearest Ulta wasn't an hour away from my house cause I could do some serious damage in there


 Congrats on the Shocking Coral find finally!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 2, 2013)

L to R: Essie "Demure Vixen", Orly "Pixy Stix", Orly "Rage", Revlon "Bubble Gum", Revlon "Mistletoe", Revlon "Ocean", Revlon "No Shrinking Violet", Revlon "Beach", Revlon "Devil's Lure", Revlon "Sugar Plum", Revlon "Gum Drop", Revlon "Decadent", Revlon Just Tinted "Dawn", Sally Hansen Complete Salon "Black and Blue"





L'Oreal Double Extend Eye Illuminator in Black Quartz, Rimmel ScandalEyes in Paranoid Purple &amp; Blamed Blue, Maybelline Color Sensational Vivids in Shocking Coral &amp; Vivid Rose, Essence of Beauty Japanese Garden Hand and Body Creme 

With the exception of the Essie and Sally Hansen polishes, I got all of the polishes for 50 - 75% off. The Revlons were no more than $1.49 each with the lowest being $.62 thanks to a buy 1, get 1 50% off deal. I was lucky and found the Color Sensational Vivids in pristine condition and fully stocked. I wanted to try out the Color Whispers but literally every color I picked up had been swatched. I really wish they would "seal" them with the sticker the way Revlon does their Lip Butters.


----------



## madeupMegan (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice haul! Demure Vixen is on my must-buy list as well! Let me know how the Revlon work out, I'm not a huge fan of their quality, but know they can be hit or miss.


----------



## geeko (Jun 2, 2013)

This is byfar my favourite thread. I love to see and know what other people haul &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous purchases! and what a great deal on polishes!


----------



## LizzieLeopard (Jun 2, 2013)

I bought Hard Candy's Glamorflauge in light after seeing the Ipsy June 2013 thread, lots of girls recommended it so I am excited to use it! And it was only $6


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LizzieLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I bought Hard Candy's Glamorflauge in light after seeing the Ipsy June 2013 thread, lots of girls recommended it so I am excited to use it! And it was only $6


 Cool.  Let us know how you like it.  I really want to buy it, but I have to go to Walmart.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow nice haul!


----------



## LizzieLeopard (Jun 2, 2013)

After a suggestion from here I just ordered Dr. Bronners Castile Liquid Soap in almond, can wait to try it out as a face wash!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the Shocking Coral find finally!


 hahah thanks!! It was worth the wait!! It's gorgeous







> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You must have an amazing Ulta! I have never seen DL at any Ulta.


 really?? This was the only Ulta I've ever been to, so I can't say if I've seen them anywhere else. It was in PA


----------



## Emuhlyy (Jun 3, 2013)

My most recent Ulta order (should be here Tuesday!):

Real Techniques Setting Brush

RT Eyeliner Brush

Too Faced Primed and Poreless

Nyx Lip Liners in Currant and Nude Pink

Nyx Butter Gloss in Peaches and Cream and Creme Brulee

DYING to buy more products but my wallet says otherwise


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 3, 2013)

> After a suggestion from here I just ordered Dr. Bronners Castile Liquid Soap in almond, can wait to try it out as a face wash!


 Somehow I did not realize that it came in different scents! I love anything almond. Would love to know what you think if the scent and using it as a face wash, I've only used mine as a body wash but I love the lather.


----------



## mauu (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LizzieLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After a suggestion from here I just ordered Dr. Bronners Castile Liquid Soap in almond, can wait to try it out as a face wash!


Ooh! I also got a small trial-size bottle of it for the guy I'm seeing. Maybe I should steal borrow it to try it out as a face wash. Can you let me know what you think when you get it? I'm not really a fan of almond but maybe I should get a small bottle in rose or lavender for myself. Hmm...


----------



## LizzieLeopard (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes I will let you know! I ordered it on amazon, it should be here next week. I too got the travel size bottle,I didn't want to get a big one and not like it!


----------



## LizzieLeopard (Jun 3, 2013)

As soon as I get it I will let you know, I figured almond wouldn't be as strong as peppermint or lavender, i am not a fan of strong scents


----------



## meaganola (Jun 3, 2013)

One of these days, I'll get around to watching _Dr. Bronner's Magic Soapbox_. I used to work at a huge film festival, and every screening of it sold out. A documentary about a dude who made soap. The word of mouth was that it was *fascinating*. (And read the bottle label! Unless they've changed it, there are many interesting things on it.)


----------



## lolley (Jun 3, 2013)

I suggested the Dr Bronners. I've found it works best as a facewash if you use a foaming dispenser. Otherwise it is too liquidy. The almond scent is natural and quite mild. I like the peppermint as a showergel (wakes you up!) I've never tried the rose or lavender as floral scents don't appeal to me. The tea tree is wonderful for cleaning hands. My husband is a mechanic and uses the tea tree full strength to clean his hands.



> After a suggestion from here I just ordered Dr. Bronners Castile Liquid Soap in almond, can wait to try it out as a face wash!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jun 3, 2013)

I've heard many great things about Freeman masks, so I went to the CVS down the block from me and bought the only 2 they sell there. I got the Acai mask and the Avocado and Oatmeal mask. I absolutely love the way the Acai mask felt when I used it! I'm going to have to give the Avocado one another shot though because when I first used it, my face burned a little bit. Maybe I did something wrong but hey, I'll find out! 

I really want to buy every single one of their masks! I might start out with the packets to see how well they work with me, first.


----------



## LizzieLeopard (Jun 3, 2013)

> I've heard many great things about Freeman masks, so I went to the CVS down the block from me and bought the only 2 they sell there. I got the Acai mask and the Avocado and Oatmeal mask. I absolutely love the way the Acai mask felt when I used it! I'm going to have to give the Avocado one another shot though because when I first used it, my face burned a little bit. Maybe I did something wrong but hey, I'll find out!Â  I really want to buy every single one of their masks! I might start out with the packets to see how well they work with me, first.


 Too funny I just used the avocado and oatmeal one last night! I have very oily skin ( my t zone mostly) I want to do it every other day, I am worried everyday might dry my skin out. I love Freeman's and you can't beat the price


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard many great things about Freeman masks, so I went to the CVS down the block from me and bought the only 2 they sell there. I got the Acai mask and the Avocado and Oatmeal mask. I absolutely love the way the Acai mask felt when I used it! I'm going to have to give the Avocado one another shot though because when I first used it, my face burned a little bit. Maybe I did something wrong but hey, I'll find out!
> 
> I really want to buy every single one of their masks! I might start out with the packets to see how well they work with me, first.


 
I love Freeman's masks! They are great and the price is amazing! If you have an Ulta nearby, they sometimes go on sale buy one get one free which is even better!! I have a lil collection tehe.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Jun 3, 2013)

Payday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got:

Ben Nye Cameo Powder (sooo excited to finally try this!)

F86 and E60 Sigma brushes

Baby shampoo for my brushes

Biore Pore Strips

Mini razors for my eyebrows

Nothing too exciting except for the first two, but I'm still happy!


----------



## pinkgemini (Jun 4, 2013)

It's my birthday month so I HAD to use my $10 platinum bday reward at Ulta (by the way my Ulta just started carrying DL as well, I'm in Ohio). Anyhow, I bought Tarte Maracuja self tanner- love! I was proud of myself for being so very restrained with just buying one thing at Ulta. Well theeen I signed up on Beautylish and they gave me $10 to use in their shop so I've spent an ungodly amount of time picking out 4 Inglot shadows to fill up a freedom palette. Because I need more eye shadows like I need a hole in the head!


----------



## ultajunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

OMG I NEED the new Rimmel lippies but, I have not been able  to find them anywhere. The closest Walgreens to me is about 45 minutes away and I just don't feel like driving that far to get to one. Perhaps I have to. I have been trying to be good and not buy much because I have spent way too much in Spring on all kinds of makeup related things. I purchased a few colors of polish from the Essie summer collection in "The More the Merrier" and "Naughty Nautical". Then I bought a few colors from the Neon collection like "Boom Boom Room", "Shake Your $$ Maker", and "Bouncer, Please". I am loving the colors. They are perfect for warmer weather for mani/pedis.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 4, 2013)

Mini Sephora haul!

- Small-size Benefit's They're Real! Mascara ($10)

- Pop up Travel Mirror kit (clearance, $3)

- Sephora/Pantone nail polish in Reflecting Pool (clearance, $3)

And the awesomely sweet sales lady gave me 2 fragrance samples - Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel!

Wheee!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 4, 2013)

Yep, I think you're going to have to make the trek. There was a label on the display where I picked up mine stating they're Walgreen's exclusives. ETA: Ack! Where did my quote go? This is about the Rimmel Apocalips collection.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 4, 2013)

lol guess what I just bought


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 4, 2013)

My last purchase was from Pacifica back on May 24 and it is still not here.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 4, 2013)

> lol guess what I just bought


 More palettes?!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More palettes?!


YES.....specifically though lol.....


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 4, 2013)

CVS clearance items, 75% off - Creamsicle, Brown Sugar, and Pink Pop.  Total spent: $6.65.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 4, 2013)

@Lulubelle107 great minds think alike!  I got Revlon Pink Pop at Walgreens on clearance for $4.49  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Guess I need to trek to CVS!

Revlon Pink Pop Gloss

Rimmel Show off in Apocaliptic

Rimmel Show off in Out of this world

Neutrogena in Bright Berry


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Coastal Scents!


YES!!!!!!!



The new 120 Palette FOUR just came out!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Lulubelel107 great minds think alike!  I got Revlon Pink Pop at Walgreens on clearance for $4.49  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Guess I need to trek to CVS!
> 
> ...


Ha!  I thought the Walgreen's around here had the new Rimmel glosses, but I was wrong.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 5, 2013)

I've heard so many good things about Maybelline's Baby Lips, so I picked up 4 - Quenched, Peppermint, Pink Punch, and Peach Kiss. The one I like the most is Peach Kiss. I'm planning on picking up another one for my backpack later. I usually use the Fresh lip balms (the ones from the 2012 Sephora birthday thing), but they're so soft. I remember the Rose one breaking in half after I got mine last summer. I'm glad the Baby Lips lip balms aren't as soft as the Fresh lip balms.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's my birthday month so I HAD to use my $10 platinum bday reward at Ulta (by the way my Ulta just started carrying DL as well, I'm in Ohio). Anyhow, I bought Tarte Maracuja self tanner- love! I was proud of myself for being so very restrained with just buying one thing at Ulta. Well theeen I signed up on Beautylish and they gave me $10 to use in their shop so I've spent an ungodly amount of time picking out 4 Inglot shadows to fill up a freedom palette. Because I need more eye shadows like I need a hole in the head!


 I got the Tarte Maracuja tanner in my Sephora Sun Safety kit.  I haven't tried it yet and wondered if you used it on your face or just body?  I think it said it could be for both.  Just wondering if what you thought if you did use it on your face.  Thanks, and happy b-day month!


----------



## unicorn (Jun 5, 2013)

I finally caved and bought the Naked2 palette. I've been on a colored eyeliner kick with my MUFE aqua liners #4 and #8, and my palette of neutral mac shadows is turning into a crumbling mess cuz its been dropped so many times. I realized I just didnt feel like dealing with lugging that thing around when I'm traveling this summer. Hopefully its not TOO warm toned.

I also got two new MUFE aqua liners.. I'm in LOVE with those friggin things. #5, the bright jewel blue color, and #11, a reddish sparkling brown. The blue one stains my eyelids just like the turquoise colored one did, but its so pretty I think I'll just deal.

I was also bad and bought the sigma 5 piece kabuki brush kit with my textbook buyback money, since they decided to cancel the summer class I was putting it towards and gave me all of a week's notice. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally caved and bought the Naked2 palette. I've been on a colored eyeliner kick with my MUFE aqua liners #4 and #8, and my palette of neutral mac shadows is turning into a crumbling mess cuz its been dropped so many times. I realized I just didnt feel like dealing with lugging that thing around when I'm traveling this summer. Hopefully its not TOO warm toned.
> 
> ...


 don't worry. the Naked2 is cool toned. its the first Naked that's warm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been on a forced no buy due to job interviews all over town paired with my car getting 5-6 mpg means no extra goodies for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was supposed to go out of town last night but didn't so I had a few bucks to spare. I was at Meijer picking up goodies for the doggies when I spotted the orange tags!



Color Club holos! Sadly the store I was at only had one but like a true addict I'm hitting all my local Meijer tonight in hunt of more!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2013)

> I've been on a forced no buy due to job interviews all over town paired with my car getting 5-6 mpg means no extra goodies for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was supposed to go out of town last night but didn't so I had a few bucks to spare. I was at Meijer picking up goodies for the doggies when I spotted the orange tags!
> 
> 
> 
> Color Club holos! Sadly the store I was at only had one but like a true addict I'm hitting all my local Meijer tonight in hunt of more!


 Which one? I'm looking for some of the more colorful ones!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 5, 2013)

I went crazy last GenBeauty event. Even though there were tons of freebies, I did not want to miss out this good deal from temptu. I bought it for $79.00 on sale.


----------



## jilliang (Jun 5, 2013)

I've just ordered a limited edition pack of five Smudge Stick Waterproof Eyeliners from Stila. Bought individually, they would cost $100, but I got the kit on clearance on the Stila website for only $16 plus shipping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just love a great makeup deal &lt;3


----------



## katlyne (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AHHHHHHHHHHH I sooo want an airbrush machine!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally caved and bought the Naked2 palette. I've been on a colored eyeliner kick with my MUFE aqua liners #4 and #8, and my palette of neutral mac shadows is turning into a crumbling mess cuz its been dropped so many times. I realized I just didnt feel like dealing with lugging that thing around when I'm traveling this summer. Hopefully its not TOO warm toned.


 The Naked2 is still warm toned, but less so than the first Naked palette.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> CVS clearance items, 75% off - Creamsicle, Brown Sugar, and Pink Pop.  Total spent: $6.65.


 That gloss looks gorgeous! Nice score!


----------



## hiheather (Jun 5, 2013)

> Which one? I'm looking for some of the more colorful ones!


 I could only find the silver. I haven't seen any others, yet.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't know if this is the right place to put this, but I figured I'd share it with you guys.  My Opal arrived yesterday afternoon, so I really have no use for it.  *grumblegrumblegrumble*  (Seriously, Clarisonic?  You couldn't've sent this out BEFORE I ordered mine at full-price?  Geez.)


----------



## Dots (Jun 6, 2013)

I know I am late to this party but I just tried the Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Lip Stain and I love it! I am going to have to get a few more colors. I currently have the one in crush and it is amazing!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2013)

::ahem::......I think I've bought enough Julep for this month










It wasn't until I laid them all out till I realized. Then I was like....OH...OH MY....OK.....hiding this from the Hubby





This doesn't include this month's box either. BUT I FINALLY have the freedom top coat! Hoorah!


----------



## pink65419 (Jun 6, 2013)

pink65419Example of buying discounted or from third-party vendor makeup. Bought 5/18/13 all Revlon there are 9 nail polishes, 9 lip glosses and 1 colorstay aqua mineral face powder. Cost was 2.00 each for the nail polishes and 2.00 each for lip glosses. Face powder was 3.99. Total cost 21.99 . Lots of places sell discounted makeup look around where u live . 1 place is Grocery outlet stores.


----------



## katlyne (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ::ahem::......I think I've bought enough Julep for this month
> 
> ...


 oh chica, you could have traded me for the freedom top coat. I used it once and hated it, its on my trade list. lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh chica, you could have traded me for the freedom top coat. I used it once and hated it, its on my trade list. lol


Oh oops! lol it actually came with 4 other polishes from the Preppy something or another group....Preppy Perfection? I think?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ::ahem::......I think I've bought enough Julep for this month
> 
> ...


 I think I went a tad bit overboard this month too. lol  It's sooo easy to do with Julep.  Glad to know I'm not the only one.





No mystery box for me this month!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I went a tad bit overboard this month too. lol  It's sooo easy to do with Julep.  Glad to know I'm not the only one.
> 
> ...


 Agreed!


----------



## katlyne (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh oops! lol it actually came with 4 other polishes from the Preppy something or another group....Preppy Perfection? I think?


 I don't even know. Julep really hasn't been doin it for me lately. I don't think I've gotten a box since they introduced the modern beauty!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ::ahem::......I think I've bought enough Julep for this month
> 
> ...






nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pink65419* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Jun 6, 2013)

Got my Sephora order in today!  I ordered 2 Hello Kitty Nail Polishes in Frosted Cupcake and Pink Sprinkles, Nails Inc Special Effects Neon Crackle.

Free Samples were Kat Von D lipstick in Adored (code:FRAMED), Jimmy Choo, Guerlain Mascara and Ren.  They also sent me the random perfume card for Prada Luna Rossa for men.

Also got my VIB welcome kit qualified for 2014 already! And used 200 in points to get the Bite Lipstick in Pepper and the UD Eyeliner in Smoke.

Not pitcuted the Jack Black Beard Lube I ordered for my husband which leaked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 7, 2013)

My Sephora order (most items were on sale):

UD De-Slick Mattifying Powder - There's going to be one less oily girl!

Sephora blotting film 

Sephora lashes (were on sale for $1)

Sephora + Pantone Transforming Gloss- This stuff smells and looks amazing!

Sephora Manicure thingy

Sephora shadow brushes ($3-9 on sale)

My VIB kit

Free samples: Guerlain mascara, Buxom gloss in Katie, Becca foundation sample, Laura Mercier primer

Points: Lancome Clis Booster XL Mascara Base - I tried this and it's AWESOME! I'm buying a full size one eventually.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea! We all are now VIB! Nice hauls ladies, looks awesome!


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 7, 2013)

2 LA girl 3D nail polishes.

1 pink &amp; 1 orange


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Jun 7, 2013)

@MissTrix to get VIB you have to spend $350 at Sephora between January and December. If you are a beauty insider it tracks your spending and you can log into your account on sephora.com and check how close you are! Hope that helps!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @MissTrix to get VIB you have to spend $350 at Sephora between January and December. If you are a beauty insider it tracks your spending and you can log into your account on sephora.com and check how close you are! Hope that helps!


 Thanks! I'm halfway there!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

Ever get hit with a wave of nostalgia for a product that used to be a HG to you?

Yeah... so... I ordered a bunch of Glimmersticks from Avon. Most of them were on sale for less than $2, one was $3, and one was full price ($7). I lived in my blue &amp; copper Glimmersticks back when they first came out. I literally learned "line control" by using Glimmersticks. They went on so incredibly smooth! I'm seriously hoping the formula didn't change too much over the years. 






I also ordered the Julep Miami mystery box today. I really need to work on my impulse control.


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Yea! We all are now VIB! Nice hauls ladies, looks awesome!


 Thanks! I love your new picture - you're really pretty!


> Ever get hit with a wave of nostalgia for a product that used to be a HG to you? Yeah... so... I ordered a bunch of Glimmersticks from Avon. Most of them were on sale for less than $2, one was $3, and one was full price ($7). I lived in my blue &amp; copper Glimmersticks back when they first came out. I literally learned "line control" by using Glimmersticks. They went on so incredibly smooth! I'm seriously hoping the formula didn't change too much over the years.Â
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered the Julep Miami mystery box today. I really need to work on my impulse control.Â


 I'm thinking of ordering the Julep Miami box. I don't NEED anymore nail polishes though!


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ever get hit with a wave of nostalgia for a product that used to be a HG to you?
> 
> ...


 The glimmersticks are still amazing.  I've been buying them for years and haven't noticed any change in formula.  The waterproof ones are my HG.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I love your new picture - you're really pretty!


 Thank you so much!


----------



## lolley (Jun 7, 2013)

I received a perfume stick from Perfumies in a previous bb5 box.

I NEVER wear perfume due to a sensitivity to artificial fragrances.

I was so happy to finally find a perfume that didn't give me a headache.

From their website:

All natural base.  Paraben-free.  No preservatives.  Never tested on animals.  Ingredients: coconut oil, beeswax, secret sauce (fragrance)   This my latest purchase:

sex on the peach: a very mild peach scent (this is my 2nd stick in this scent)

snow bunny: minty vanilla

honeybunch: reminds me of sugar cookies


----------



## nikky (Jun 7, 2013)

I just bought 20 tubes of milani lipstick. The dollar tree had them there and I went nuts!!! These will be great stocking stuffers for Christmas.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 7, 2013)

I went to a Sephora inside JC penny for the first time. It was small, of course, but they had these loaded sale sections! The MUFE is a lip kit with a red lip liner and a red gloss thing. It caught my eye because I love MUFE and I kinda hoped I could get a full size lipstick. Haha of course not! The SA said that that's what they all thought too and they called dibs on kits.... I noticed that names were marked into each of the boxes. Merp. I got two Illamasqua polishes for $4 each - rampage and bacterium. I don't think I like them??? I'm not sure yet. They had a KvD perfume on sale for $12. Poetica I think it's called? I might go back and buy it tomorrow.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 8, 2013)

I walked in to Ulta to get a $20 Stila palette... 





I left there with Naked 2, 4 Ulta shadows in Cherry Bomb, Havana Nights, Complicated, and Organza, and 3 Ulta polishes in Ginger Peach, Goddess, and Femme Fatale. In my defense, the Ulta shadows were on sale for $4 each, 2 of the polishes were free gwp's and the other was only $.99, AND I used 300 points for $9 off for a total of $60!

Bonus! My Z-Palette is full now!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I walked in to Ulta to get a $20 Stila palette...
> 
> ...


Oooooooo, dat's purdy





on a secondary note...yeah...remember how I showed the picture with all the julep bottles I ordered this month? and I said I WOULDN'T ORDER ANY MORE...this was ENOUGH, right? Reminder pic -





So TODAY, my hubby walks in the door with a box and says: "Hey baby, how are you? Oh here, this was in the mailbox. I thought you got your Julep stuff already?"

I was like....



uhhhhhh, I did

Then I opened it....that's when I recalled the buy 1 get 1 free they had a week ago or so.



Oh yeah, I bought Petra and got Zoe free....hehehe.....::bites nails:: He just smiled cause he saw me sweatin' and said: "Hm....I like Petra, you should wear it." and does this:



.....WHEW LOL Ok seriously, there should be NO MORE coming lol


----------



## meaganola (Jun 8, 2013)

> I received a perfume stick from Perfumies in a previous bb5 box. I NEVER wear perfume due to a sensitivity to artificial fragrances. I was so happy to finally find a perfume that didn't give me a headache. From their website: All natural base.Â  Paraben-free.Â  No preservatives.Â  Never tested on animals.Â  Ingredients: coconut oil, beeswax, secret sauce (fragrance)


 Have you tried perfume oils, like Villainess, Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab, and Arcana? I used to be a no-perfume person due to headaches and queasiness until I discovered their stuff, and I have since realized my issues are synthetic ingredients. BPAL in particular is cruelty-free (I'm not sure about the other lines), so they do synthesize things like civet and musks, but they do so with natural vegetable-based stuff. I used to have zero perfumes, and now I have dozens if not hundreds of their bottles now (and I definitely have hundreds of decants!).


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried perfume oils, like Villainess, Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab, and Arcana? I used to be a no-perfume person due to headaches and queasiness until I discovered their stuff, and I have since realized my issues are synthetic ingredients. BPAL in particular is cruelty-free (I'm not sure about the other lines), so they do synthesize things like civet and musks, but they do so with natural vegetable-based stuff. I used to have zero perfumes, and now I have dozens if not hundreds of their bottles now (and I definitely have hundreds of decants!).


I'm a Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab convert, love them.  In fact, moseying on over there now to see what's up....


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried perfume oils, like Villainess, Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab, and Arcana? I used to be a no-perfume person due to headaches and queasiness until I discovered their stuff, and I have since realized my issues are synthetic ingredients. BPAL in particular is cruelty-free (I'm not sure about the other lines), so they do synthesize things like civet and musks, but they do so with natural vegetable-based stuff. I used to have zero perfumes, and now I have dozens if not hundreds of their bottles now (and I definitely have hundreds of decants!).


 


> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm a Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab convert, love them.  In fact, moseying on over there now to see what's up....


 I've been needing some new perfumes.  And now I'm eyeballing everything in their Mad Tea Party (Dodgson?) collection...love me some Alice....and I'm loving the price.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eat Me, White Rabbit and How Doth the Little Crocodile are three from the Mad Tea Party collection that I really like.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 8, 2013)

Man, I miss March Hare. And Eat Me was somewhat ruined for me when I saw _Cloverfield_. So much motion sickness. I'm actually planning an order today once my WiFi comes back up. I need Sumatran Red Patchouli before its limited-edition run ends, and it's time for a summery imp pack. It will probably contain Urd, Tamora, Vixen, and three others yet to be determined.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Man, I miss March Hare. And Eat Me was somewhat ruined for me when I saw _Cloverfield_. So much motion sickness.
> 
> I'm actually planning an order today once my WiFi comes back up. I need Sumatran Red Patchouli before its limited-edition run ends, and it's time for a summery imp pack. It will probably contain Urd, Tamora, Vixen, and three others yet to be determined.


I love muscadines, so Urd sounds interesting!


----------



## ultajunkie (Jun 8, 2013)

Just showed some restraint and bought the Ariel palette online from Sephora and nothing else! I am proud of myself!


----------



## hiheather (Jun 8, 2013)

After visiting several Meijer stores in my area the only Color Club holos I could snag for the 75% sale were Blue Heaven and Harp On It. Plan on trying them out this week and if I like them hunt down a cheap place online to order them. Or cross my fingers they pop up at my local Burlington Coat.


----------



## ashleigh12 (Jun 8, 2013)

Recently ... Makeup Forever HD Foundation, Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder in Dim Light, YSL Lipstick in Lingerie Pink, and hopefully soon I can add the Ariel palette to this list.


----------



## darthfia (Jun 9, 2013)

MaxFactor mascara + eyeshadow


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *la rubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JustJenessa (Jun 9, 2013)

Yesterday I was happily surprised to find that the Maybelline Color Tattoo Pure Pigments have landed in Canada. I got 2 one in Barely Brazen which is a super shimmery reflective champaign and Wild Gold and beautiful shimmery gold. I used Barely Brazen today. Oh and I also purchased the NYC bronzer in Sunny. Its so hard to find where I live for some reason.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

Glamglow exfoliating mask, Too Faced Cat eye kit, NYX jumbo pencil in Milk, Physicians Formula pressed powder I forget which one.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2013)

> Glamglow exfoliating mask, Too Faced Cat eye kit, NYX jumbo pencil in Milk, Physicians Formula pressed powder I forget which one. Â


 Oooh, tell me how you like the Glamglow! I'm debating whether or not I wanna drop that much down on a mask. I haven't seen a bad review yet, but the Shea Terra Rosehips &amp; Black soap is soo much cheaper lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2013)

Nail Mail. .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh, tell me how you like the Glamglow! I'm debating whether or not I wanna drop that much down on a mask. I haven't seen a bad review yet, but the Shea Terra Rosehips &amp; Black soap is soo much cheaper lol.


 I'm MADLY in love with the white jar. When the mask dries you can see dots where impurities were pulled from the pores. It's insane! My skin has never been softer either. So after using it one time I am wanting to marry it. Now I also got the black jar in a sample size and it's exfoliation is unreal! I really am loving them both. I read a few bad reviews on it and I think they are more aimed at the price and some say it stings but I didn't experience that with either mask.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nail Mail. .


I LOVE Nail Mail!


----------



## madeupMegan (Jun 10, 2013)

Sephora order arrived!





From L to R: VIB Stila set, Sephora Collection Colorful Blush in Pink Flush, REN Glycol Lactic Radiance Renewal Mask, Sephora Collection Waterproof Contour Eye Pencil in 24 Surfer Babe, Sephora Favorites Lash Stash, Dolce &amp; Gabbana Pour Femme, OCC Lip Tar &amp; Nail Lacquer Set in Grandma, and Amazing Cosmetics Concealer

Edit - Please no blog promoting, thank you! - Cookie


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2013)

> I'm MADLY in love with the white jar. When the mask dries you can see dots where impurities were pulled from the pores. It's insane! My skin has never been softer either. So after using it one time I am wanting to marry it. Now I also got the black jar in a sample size and it's exfoliation is unreal! I really am loving them both. I read a few bad reviews on it and I think they are more aimed at the price and some say it stings but I didn't experience that with either mask.Â


 Is it above and beyond better than Shea Terra? Didn't you use that before? Lol. You've piqued my curiosity. I'm going to drop by Sephora this week and see if I can get a sample.


> I LOVE Nail Mail! :clap


 Lordy, I have two more packages. . Three actually on the way! Looks like two might arrive today! How am I ever going to decide what to wear today?


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nail Mail. .


 Pretty! I love those Emily de Molly's! They look like bubbles! 







> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it above and beyond better than Shea Terra? Didn't you use that before? Lol. You've piqued my curiosity. I'm going to drop by Sephora this week and see if I can get a sample.
> 
> Lordy, I have two more packages. . Three actually on the way! Looks like two might arrive today! How am I ever going to decide what to wear today?


They are both much less painful for me than the Shea Terra Rose Hips. That stuff burned my face so bad I could cry. It definitely takes a few layers of skin off! I say get samples of both. My skin is softer after the GG mask than the Rose Hips for sure.


----------



## MakeUp4U (Jun 10, 2013)

Yesterday I bought a MAC pigment in tan and I'm in love!!!! I love to pair it with naked 2 in my crease from the naked basics palette


----------



## katlyne (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh, tell me how you like the Glamglow! I'm debating whether or not I wanna drop that much down on a mask. I haven't seen a bad review yet, but the Shea Terra Rosehips &amp; Black soap is soo much cheaper lol.





> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They are both much less painful for me than the Shea Terra Rose Hips. That stuff burned my face so bad I could cry. It definitely takes a few layers of skin off! I say get samples of both. My skin is softer after the GG mask than the Rose Hips for sure.


 


> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh, tell me how you like the Glamglow! I'm debating whether or not I wanna drop that much down on a mask. I haven't seen a bad review yet, but the Shea Terra Rosehips &amp; Black soap is soo much cheaper lol.


 

I sooo did not like the GG mask, I got a sample of it and it actually broke me out. I was like "ummm, this is like the opposite of what it was supposed to do."


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ulta sent me an email last week telling me I had a 100 pts that were expiring on the 8th, plus they were sending me an extra 100 pts. to spend in store only.  So, I trudged over to Ulta an hour before closing time on Saturday to spend my points.  They couldn't find a record of it in my online Ulta profile, but it turns out I have two profiles - one established in store and one from online.  Didn't know that was possible, but they said to definitely use the online profile going forward.

I got Rimmel's Green Gossip eye pencil and 2 OPI polishes:









Sprung, The Living Daylights


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2013)

> They are both much less painful for me than the Shea Terra Rose Hips. That stuff burned my face so bad I could cry. It definitely takes a few layers of skin off! I say get samples of both. My skin is softer after the GG mask than the Rose Hips for sure.


 I only feel mild tingling at times using the Shea Terra,Â so I think I'll definitely have to try the Glamglow out!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2013)

> Pretty! I love those Emily de Molly's! They look like bubbles!Â
> 
> 
> 
> I am alternately intrigued and grossed out by this description. I might have to find a sample. lol


 Yes, lovely bubbles! Plus, it looks like my Scofflaw order and an EP is out for delivery, so more pics soon!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nail Mail. .






your nail mail!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2013)

Here's the rest.. can't show it all, as some are pressies!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's the rest.. can't show it all, as some are pressies!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2013)

Just bought Urban Decay's Vintage Eyeliners in Binge, Covet, Crash, Deviant, El Dorado, Flipside, Graffiti, Gunmetal, Lucky and Lust!





In other news.......*URBAN DECAY VINTAGE EYELINERS ARE ON SALE FOR $9.50!!!!! GO GET THEM LADIES! *


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's the rest.. can't show it all, as some are pressies!


 Enjoy all your pretties!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just bought Urban Decay's Vintage Eyeliners in Binge, Covet, Crash, Deviant, El Dorado, Flipside, Graffiti, Gunmetal, Lucky and Lust!
> 
> ...


 I'm just going to make believe I didn't see this, my wallet is already crying and we are not even mid month lol.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just going to make believe I didn't see this, my wallet is already crying and we are not even mid month lol.


::whispers:: Hey Jay....::nudge nudge::......vintage urban decay eyeliners are on sale



LOL


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not looking, must resist temptation!
> 
> ...


 Lol!

I'm so tempted to buy more....


----------



## Emuhlyy (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just going to make believe I didn't see this, my wallet is already crying and we are not even mid month lol.


Same.  I want them soooooo bad, though.


----------



## Laebeth (Jun 12, 2013)

I went a little crazy yesterday ordering from Sephora.  I bought Nars Sheer Glow Foundation (in Siberia), Clarisonic Mia, Lorac Pro Palette, Clinique Bottom Lash Mascara and Benefit Cosmetics Goodtime Gals set.

I've had my eye on everything except the Benefit set for a long time.  Nars Sheer Glow is my first high-end foundation and its justifiable because it is the only one I have found to match me.  I like to think it will save me a lot of trouble and money trying out drugstore foundations that are never pale enough.  For the Clarisonic, I have a cheaper version I got from TJMaxx (Nutrasonic) that I purchased to save money it and it hardly holds a charge sometimes.  Trying to find cheaper alternatives to products sometimes just ends up being more expensive.


----------



## madeupMegan (Jun 12, 2013)

My haul from Winners and Shoppers (Canadian readers will know what these are, lol)





From L to R: Orly Gumdrop, butter London Billy No Mates, butter London Scouse, Orly Angel Eyes, Essie Buy Me a Cameo

These were all on sale, with the butter London only costing $12.99 each

No more blue nail polish for me!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 12, 2013)

My Ariel palette came yesterday with a few surprises from Sephora. 









I received my Benefit birthday gift and somehow I ended up getting 5 samples instead of just the 3 I chose. But wait, there's more!

I used the Fan Fridays code to get Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless. Here's the fine print on their Facebook page...





Note that it says "deluxe sample (0.17 oz)". Here is what I got! 




 





The full size is 1 oz, so I ended up with half! Not sure if this was a mistake or if the text on the Fan Friday pic was erroneous but WOOHOO!


----------



## madeupMegan (Jun 12, 2013)

That's awesome! Getting bonus samples or larger than they appear samples is always a treat! Enjoy the Ariel palette! I'm hoping to receive mine this week too!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Ariel palette came yesterday with a few surprises from Sephora.
> 
> ...


 Nice Sephora haul.  I love Too Faced primed &amp; poreless, it's the only primer I use.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice Sephora haul.  I love Too Faced primed &amp; poreless, it's the only primer I use.


 I've never tried it so I'm totally stoked that I received an "extended trial" yesterday. Half an ounce should last me a good, long while!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Jun 13, 2013)

I hadn''t gotten anything in a long while and then I bought the clinique airbrush under eye concealer and one of their new nail polishes. I LOVED the concealer and hated the nail polish, it completely pealed off in about 2 days. It was so thick, sticky and just not good.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 13, 2013)

::squeak!:: Best day EVER!



.....::eyeshadow heaven::


----------



## JC327 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ::squeak!:: Best day EVER!
> 
> ...


 Wow, eye shadow heaven indeed!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 13, 2013)

> ::squeak!:: Best day EVER! :scared: .....::eyeshadow heaven::


 Cookie, you need a seperate thread for all your pretty eye shadow swatches! Lol


----------



## JC327 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ::squeak!:: Best day EVER!
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 13, 2013)

> ::squeak!:: Best day EVER! :scared: .....::eyeshadow heaven::


 SO PRETTY!!! Love!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, eye shadow heaven indeed!





> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cookie, you need a seperate thread for all your pretty eye shadow swatches! Lol


lol! we need an eyeshadow mania thread! YES!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 13, 2013)

> Yes! DO IT! Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â All the pretties!


 Yes! I have a GDE order that should be waiting for me tonight, and I wanna post them somewhere!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! DO IT!
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! I have a GDE order that should be waiting for me tonight, and I wanna post them somewhere!


DONE. lol....

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135969/eyeshadow-mania-an-eyeshadow-show-n-tell


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 13, 2013)

> DONE. lol.... https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135969/eyeshadow-mania-an-eyeshadow-show-n-tell


 Yeaaah, boy! That's my inner Flava Flav coming out. . Dunno why him, but I'll roll with it lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 14, 2013)

Ive been bad this week. I ordered 8 Zoya polishes (Zuza, Charla, Carly, Mimi, Midori, Tallulah, Faye, and Kimber). Then I ordered a 120 palette and the 88 Ultra Shimmer palette from Coastal Scents as well as the 22 brush set. Then I ordered the Origins Charcoal Mask and the Deborah Lippman polish in Across the Universe. THEN I ordered the Total Beauty mystery box.

And last week I picked up a bunch of Hard Candy stuff when I ventured into Hell-Mart...





And I got my Birchbox, Ipsy, and GDE OTM in the mail, as well, lol!

NOT allowed to buy anything for a while!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ive been bad this week. I ordered 8 Zoya polishes (Zuza, Charla, Carly, Mimi, Midori, Tallulah, Faye, and Kimber). Then I ordered a 120 palette and the 88 Ultra Shimmer palette from Coastal Scents as well as the 22 brush set. Then I ordered the Origins Charcoal Mask and the Deborah Lippman polish in Across the Universe. THEN I ordered the Total Beauty mystery box.
> 
> ...


OOoooooo, nice!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 14, 2013)

> Ive been bad this week. I ordered 8 Zoya polishes (Zuza, Charla, Carly, Mimi, Midori, Tallulah, Faye, and Kimber). Then I ordered a 120 palette and the 88 Ultra Shimmer palette from Coastal Scents as well as the 22 brush set. Then I ordered the Origins Charcoal Mask and the Deborah Lippman polish in Across the Universe. THEN I ordered the Total Beauty mystery box. And last week I picked up a bunch of Hard Candy stuff when I ventured into Hell-Mart...
> 
> And I got my Birchbox, Ipsy, and GDE OTM in the mail, as well, lol! NOT allowed to buy anything for a while!


 I NEVER shop at Walmart - there's just none near me. I fell in looooove with the All Glossed Ups when I finally got around to getting my hands on them!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 14, 2013)

Hit up Ulta today... Got my hubby CK's Encounter, which came with a CK duffel GWP and an Ulta mini-cooler GWP (I love that you can stack store and brand GWP's there!), and they gave me samples of Lacoste, Armani Code, and Acqua di Gio. Then I ran into a lady that works for Benefit, and I had no idea Benefit has perfumes until today! I got "Laugh With Me Lee Lee", which smells AMAZING, and Lee-Lee is my Mommy's nickname for me! Oh and the packaging is adorable! (And currently a $35 Benefit purchase comes with a little sample set GWP - Sunbeam, The Porefessional, Bad Gal Mascara, and a mini gloss in Sugarbomb), and I got samples of Prada Milano, EstÃ©e Lauder Pleasures, and Redken Diamond Oil (for hair). So many goodies, when I just went in there for a Father's Day gift! Teeheehee!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I NEVER shop at Walmart - there's just none near me. I fell in looooove with the All Glossed Ups when I finally got around to getting my hands on them!


 It's one of the only places to shop in my town, but I STILL refuse to go there more than necessary, so I'm rarely there more than once every few months. I'm loving the All Glossed Ups, though, and I want more! This was my first time trying Hard Candy since it was re-released...I had been curious for a while and since I was there I decided to check it out. Liking most of it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's one of the only places to shop in my town, but I STILL refuse to go there more than necessary, so I'm rarely there more than once every few months. I'm loving the All Glossed Ups, though, and I want more! This was my first time trying Hard Candy since it was re-released...I had been curious for a while and since I was there I decided to check it out. Liking most of it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah my boyfriend's family is very anti-walmart and that has definitely rubbed off on me too. All the Hard Candy stuff looks so great and I definitely want more. Its for the best that I dont though!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ive been bad this week. I ordered 8 Zoya polishes (Zuza, Charla, Carly, Mimi, Midori, Tallulah, Faye, and Kimber). Then I ordered a 120 palette and the 88 Ultra Shimmer palette from Coastal Scents as well as the 22 brush set. Then I ordered the Origins Charcoal Mask and the Deborah Lippman polish in Across the Universe. THEN I ordered the Total Beauty mystery box.
> 
> ...


 Wow!!! youre going to have some awesome mail coming  in.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hit up Ulta today... Got my hubby CK's Encounter, which came with a CK duffel GWP and an Ulta mini-cooler GWP (I love that you can stack store and brand GWP's there!), and they gave me samples of Lacoste, Armani Code, and Acqua di Gio.
> 
> Then I ran into a lady that works for Benefit, and I had no idea Benefit has perfumes until today! I got "Laugh With Me Lee Lee", which smells AMAZING, and Lee-Lee is my Mommy's nickname for me! Oh and the packaging is adorable! (And currently a $35 Benefit purchase comes with a little sample set GWP - Sunbeam, The Porefessional, Bad Gal Mascara, and a mini gloss in Sugarbomb), and I got samples of Prada Milano, EstÃ©e Lauder Pleasures, and Redken Diamond Oil (for hair).
> ...


 Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mspocket (Jun 15, 2013)

Yesterday I bought a little Sephora collection mini pencil liner and I'm very disappointed with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just wanted a crazy color for my waterline but it was hard to apply and was completely gone in a couple hours, not to mention my eyes were stinging like no other! Since it was only $5, im not super disappointed. I should just splurge on a nice urban decay liner. everyone seems to love them!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok so looks like we have all been bad this month! Here is my list :

1. Zoya color lock system

2. All 6 OPI Bond girls liquid sands.

3. 6 OPI nail polishes (Glitzerland, Sprung, Up Front and Personal, Bling Dynasty, Pink Yet Lavender, Congeniality is my middle name)

4. 11 Revlon nail polishes

5. Starlooks Tendergloss in Basic( I secretly want them all)

6. 2nd Glossybox

7.2 more Ipsy bags( forgot to cancel)

8. 2 polishes from Jindie nails

9.Julep Denver 

10 Sea Salt finish from the secret store

Also ended up getting clothes, some arm candy &amp; some polish at my local German drugstore.

Its not even the middle of the month I don't want to see my credit card statement and this was supposed to be a low buy month which I failed miserably.

The hubby just shook his head and said im out of control.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, I haven't exactly been virtuous myself... 1. Several ELF Studio lip colors. They had a coupon to get all this free stuff with purchase--blush/bronzer set, moisturizing stick, lip gloss, face wipes, powder, etc. 2. Birchbox order--Cabana Boy blush, Vapour Organic Beauty color stick and Caldrea perfume. 3. Foundation, blush, and lip/cheek stain, Satsuma shower set, lip gloss, body butter and lotion from The Body Shop. I bought some Groupon vouchers a month ago and waited for a sale. With my Love Your Body card I ended up with enough points to have a $25 credit next visit. 4. BB cream, Verbena perfume, and shea butter lip balm from L'Occitane. 5. 4 lip balms from For Goodness Grape, won in a Facebook contest. 6. Bottle of faux Silver Mountain Water perfume oil from an Etsy vendor. 7. Karma perfume stick and tinted lip balm from Lush. I've gone without Oreos for two months and already lost 20 pounds. I owe this to myself.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 15, 2013)

well, i told myself i'd hold out buying stuff until i got my first big-girl pay check..

i went to the sephora inside the jcp to get --

metro too chic ($12)

kat von d saint (1 oz, kick ass purse spray one for $10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

i'm SO excited i got the kat von d on a discount. i love Saint and i've been wanting it for so long. I did ask about the poetica - they had the big bottle for really cheap last week. she found some roller balls but it was scanning as full price. she set them aside with my number so she could ask her manager to make sure this is marked down too. it should be!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 15, 2013)

This week I put in a Birch Box order for the " Hungry and Handsome" box for my husband (and a men's pick 2), on a separate order I bought myself 2 more Paul &amp; Joe lipsticks. I loved "Retro" so much that I just had to order "Silk Stockings" and "Mon Mimi"  a pick 2  for myself and the Core Bamboo extra.

   I didn't use any BB points on this round, I'm trying to save up.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 16, 2013)

I was specifically planning on not buying any polish this month aside from my subs, but I was buying some jeans and undies, and it turned out that I would literally save money if I got something that cost $6 (it was one of those spend-$100-get-$20-off-instantly deals), so since I don't wear the jewelry I have and because the socks were nothing I would wear, I grabbed a few bottles of polish sitting at the register, two of which were marked down to $2.99 but which rang up at $1.97.  I could have just gone with the $5 and one of the $1.97 polishes, but I just wanted to get my jeans and undies (which were the things I went there specifically to buy) and leave, so I wasn't thinking very clearly.  Before the polish, the total was $94.  After, it was $84.  They essentially paid me to take the polish.  They're not really very interesting colors -- a very pale lavender cream that may be a dupe for something I already own but just can't recall at the moment because my brain is fried, a brown holo that I would probably be thrilled with if I didn't already have a butter LONDON that is pretty much identical, and a denim blue with silver shimmer -- so I feel kind of bad for getting yet more polish I probably won't wear, but, again, I literally saved money by getting them.  None of this "I practically saved money!" justification this time around.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, I swore I wouldn't buy anything else for a while, but I had to go grab a couple of organizers for my vanity, and some polish remover... and while I was in the makeup section I couldn't resist grabbing a Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat in Fuzz-Sea and a Hard Candy polish in fireworks. COULDN'T RESIST THE SPARKLE, and4th  fireworks is so appropriate for 4th of July...





(horrid lighting, but it is 1 a.m...)


----------



## hiheather (Jun 16, 2013)

In unrelated beauty buys I bought an iPad! Started a new job this week and decided to spoil myself!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also just ordered my first order from Birchbox the Color Club Wanderlust collection.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah, I haven't exactly been virtuous myself...
> 
> 1. Several ELF Studio lip colors. They had a coupon to get all this free stuff with purchase--blush/bronzer set, moisturizing stick, lip gloss, face wipes, powder, etc.
> ...


 Wow that's a great accomplishment you totally deserve it!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I swore I wouldn't buy anything else for a while, but I had to go grab a couple of organizers for my vanity, and some polish remover... and while I was in the makeup section I couldn't resist grabbing a Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat in Fuzz-Sea and a Hard Candy polish in fireworks. COULDN'T RESIST THE SPARKLE, and4th  fireworks is so appropriate for 4th of July...
> 
> ...


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In unrelated beauty buys I bought an iPad! Started a new job this week and decided to spoil myself!
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are great purchases! Im thinking of getting those polishes too.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2013)

So I kinda just bought all of this:

Item Sku Qty Subtotal Order Status processing Subtotal $61.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (BLM50TCZ7LB) -$50.00
*Grand Total*
*$11.00*



*Emerald Druzy Statement Necklace*
08-01-00083 1 $3.00



*Watermelon Bliss*
10-01-00246 1 $5.00



*Backyard BBQ*
10-01-00249 1 $5.00



*South West Style*
10-01-00239 1 $8.00



*Neon Hair Ties (Set of 3)*
08-01-00030 1 $2.00



*Feet 101*
10-01-00258 1 $6.00



*Jordan* _Boho Glam_
06-01-00177 1 $4.00



*Smoky Grey Jeweled Necklace *
08-01-00058 1 $5.00



*Summer Nights*
10-01-00248 1 $5.00



*Girls Night Out*
10-01-00242 1 $5.00



*America the Beautiful* _American Beauty_
06-01-00104 1 $3.00



*Rock Candy Collection*
10-01-00241 1 $10.00


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I kinda just bought all of this:
> 
> ...


 That is AMAZING! 



  I've never subscribed to Julep, but I may have to start now!  Go you!!!


----------



## glitteraddict (Jun 16, 2013)

Revlon lash potion, the shiny rainbow packaging sucked me in.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JustJenessa (Jun 16, 2013)

I was in the States yesterday and got a NYX set at Ulta. Its called The Moral Instruments and came with 6 products. I got it for $15 because of the coupon I got for my birthday. Then at Walmart I finally found 4 of the LE summer collection Color Tattoos. I was so surprised they had them.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 16, 2013)

> My haul from Winners and Shoppers (Canadian readers will know what these are, lol)
> 
> From L to R: Orly Gumdrop, butter London Billy No Mates, butter London Scouse, Orly Angel Eyes, Essie Buy Me a Cameo These were all on sale, with the butter London only costing $12.99 each No more blue nail polish for me!


 Hey, I'm from Buffalo! Not only do we know what Winners and Shoppers refers to, we know the hidden meaning behind 967-1111!


----------



## madeupMegan (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, I'm from Buffalo! Not only do we know what Winners and Shoppers refers to, we know the hidden meaning behind 967-1111!


 Buffalo! The place where I get to experience Ulta!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wasn't trying to imply that only Canadians knew those places, just wanted to share the good deals I found!

As for 967-1111 that's the pizza pizza number right? Can't say their pizza is anything worth bragging about (not a fav of mine at all)


----------



## Emuhlyy (Jun 16, 2013)

I am overloaded with products this month.. in a good way



  With a few different shopping trips, I got:

Revlon Lash Potion

Covergirl Flamed Out Mascara

Revlon Colorstay Foundation

Neutrogena Night Calming Makeup Wipes

Sedona Lace Vortex Collection

Michael Todd Discovery Kit

Revlon Self-Adhesive Lashes (can't remember specific pair)

Estee Lauder Double Wear (and got a free super cute Lilly Pulitzer bag full of goodies!)

and my first ever Mac Products (!!!):

Studio Sculpt Foundation

Pro Longwear Concealer

Not to mention I plan on taking a glance at the NYX and Mario Badescu events on Hautelook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yay!!


----------



## Carameldlux (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey everyone,newbie here Well I hauled from Mac's Summer coll "Temperuture rising" got Undressed &amp; Rhythm l/g, Bare my Soul quad, Hot nights blush. Picked up a Sinful colors polish in "Rise &amp; Shine" for my lil one. And Saturday got a Bobbi Brown tinted moisturized in dark Need to grab some mascaras lol


----------



## AvaCaitlyn (Jun 17, 2013)

I just picked up the Nars multiple stick in Orgasm, a 2 pack of Mally mascara (QVC), and MAC Sunny Seoul lipstick. 

I am loving the multiple stick, although I only use it on my cheeks. 

I am always a lover of my Mally mascara. 

I adore the color of my lipstick, but it is a bit bright so I have to smudge it a bit so I can not feel so pink. LOL!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 17, 2013)

At Walgreens today, I picked up two of the Milani Ultrafine liquid liners in Prismatic Purple and Emerald Glisten, a Milani Shadow Eyez 12 Hour Eyeshadow Pencil in Winter White, 3 Baby Lips in Pink Punch, Cherry Me, and Grape Vine, 2 of the Revlon Nail Art Moon Candy duos in Eclipse and Galactic, and a Garnier Anti-Dark Circle Eye Roller...ugh, my shopping binge continues, ha.

I also got my Coastal Scents palettes and brushes today! So many new pretties to play with!





Coastal Scents Goodies





Bonus quad from Coastal Scents. Pretty!





Coastal Scents 88 Ultra Shimmer Palette. LOVE THIS SO MUCH.

The next 2 are the 120 Palette One.





Tray One





Tray Two





The 22 brush set.





Baby Lips





THESE ARE AMAZING, I want the rest of them. (FOrgot the white eyeshadow pencil).





I've been wanting to try these.





My dratted hereditary dark circles...





shadow pencil on the top, Milani liners on the bottom. They are so pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At Walgreens today, I picked up two of the Milani Ultrafine liquid liners in Prismatic Purple and Emerald Glisten, a Milani Shadow Eyez 12 Hour Eyeshadow Pencil in Winter White, 3 Baby Lips in Pink Punch, Cherry Me, and Grape Vine, 2 of the Revlon Nail Art Moon Candy duos in Eclipse and Galactic, and a Garnier Anti-Dark Circle Eye Roller...ugh, my shopping binge continues, ha.
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At Walgreens today, I picked up two of the Milani Ultrafine liquid liners in Prismatic Purple and Emerald Glisten, a Milani Shadow Eyez 12 Hour Eyeshadow Pencil in Winter White, 3 Baby Lips in Pink Punch, Cherry Me, and Grape Vine, 2 of the Revlon Nail Art Moon Candy duos in Eclipse and Galactic, and a Garnier Anti-Dark Circle Eye Roller...ugh, my shopping binge continues, ha.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crystalleigh7 (Jun 18, 2013)

so many good ideas


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 18, 2013)

*Cutest packaging EVER! Tarina Tarantino Hyperliners in **Spark of Envy** and **Cute Robot** plus bonus bow necklace for being one of the first 25 to use Temptalia's code. *





 





*Goodie bag! *









*Unwrapped*





*Swatches: Spark of Envy, Cute Robot *





*In other news...*

*Between HauteLook's Layla sale, Zoya's BOGO, Julep's warehouse sale, and 2 trips to Ulta, I bought almost 50 shades of nail polish this week. No joke. *


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Cutest packaging EVER! Tarina Tarantino Hyperliners in **Spark of Envy** and **Cute Robot** plus bonus bow necklace for being one of the first 25 to use Temptalia's code. *
> 
> ...


 Oooh, those are pretty!

And that makes me feel better - I was actually feeling guilty because I have bought a dozen polishes this week. Thanks! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## madeupMegan (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Cutest packaging EVER! Tarina Tarantino Hyperliners in **Spark of Envy** and **Cute Robot** plus bonus bow necklace for being one of the first 25 to use Temptalia's code. *
> 
> ...


 Pretty! I've heard great things about Tarina's products! You should post all your nail polish when it arrives! I for one love drooling over nail polish!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 19, 2013)

> *Cutest packaging EVER! Tarina Tarantino Hyperliners in* *Spark of Envy* *and* *Cute Robot* *plus bonus bow necklace for being one of the first 25 to use Temptalia's code.Â *:yey: Â
> 
> *Goodie bag!Â *
> 
> ...


 So pretty! Wow that's a lot of polishes glad to know I'm. Not he only one going polish crazy this month.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 19, 2013)

So I placed another Julep order for the emerald set and a few of the cabochon rings for gifts. I also ended up buying the starlooks January box with the ipsy code.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

For some reason I just bought a bunch of stuff on Urban Decays online sale 





Ammo Shadow Box

Afterglow cheek tint in Fetish

Deluxe Shadow in Frigid

Stardust Shadow in Diamond Dog

Deluxe Shadow Box

It was only $41 total so as usual I'm patting myself on the back for getting $138 worth of makeup for $41...which makes no sense but I know y'all understand 





Kicking myself for not buying any of the 24/7 pencils....


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason I just bought a bunch of stuff on Urban Decays online sale
> 
> ...


What online sale.........::RUNS OVER TO URBANDECAY.COM::


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

> What online sale.........::RUNS OVER TO URBANDECAY.COM:: :undwech:


 Lmao! It looks like the same stuff that was on HauteLook awhile back? Free shipping with $35 too!! I went back and bought 24/7 pencils and setting spray lol


----------



## hiheather (Jun 19, 2013)

I bought a new bottle of cowash, ORLY - R.I.P., and alligator clips for my hair. I had curlformers in my hand but resisted. I'm not sure if I want the big or medium ones so $70 is a lot to swallow. Maybe next paycheck, by maybe I mean for sure lol


----------



## Flowerfish (Jun 19, 2013)

> For some reason I just bought a bunch of stuff on Urban Decays online saleÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I did the same thing a couple of days ago. I also got the Deluxe Shadow Box... I only wanted the shade Honey from that pallet and have been wanting it for a long while. The honey shadow single was $4 on sale but not in stock. I checked eBay and it was cheaper to buy the entire shadow box on sale at Urban Decay than the honey single from eBay (and I'll be sure it's not a fake). What's more, besides honey I know I'll only use 3 other shadows in that pallet... And I already have all 3 of them in other pallets! Oh well, at least I finally got honey after about a year of wanting it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 19, 2013)

I picked up...

Looks Like Rain Dear - Sephora by OPI

I Found a Pot of Gold - Sephora by OPI

Mermaid - Sephora by OPI

pluuuus.... TWO Kat Von D Poetica roller balls at half off! woooooo. You dont know the drama and waiting game I played to get these at half off!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 19, 2013)

Sephora order came in!

Top row is items I paid for with cash monies

L to R-Sephora 2-1 Waterproof eye makeup remover gel, Sephora by OPI Jewlery tip coats G-listen to your heart, Sephora Summer bag in Mustique, Sephora by OPI

Perfect pair

2nd row is items I paid for with points

L to R-Tarte VIBTARTE, Makeup forever smoky mascara 100 pts, Florabotanica 100 pts, Summer Starter Kit 250 points





edited as I had stated the Tarte was a point perk, when it was really a VIBTARTE code!  Whoops!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sephora order came in!
> 
> ...


Nice! That is a HOTTY HOT pink bag, I love it! lol


----------



## lovepink (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks!  I have the baby one too!  I think there are 2 others that I will have to snag.  I was going to wait till they hit the sale section but they are already selling out so I have to act fast!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice! That is a HOTTY HOT pink bag, I love it! lol


----------



## saku (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did the same thing a couple of days ago. I also got the Deluxe Shadow Box... I only wanted the shade Honey from that pallet and have been wanting it for a long while. The honey shadow single was $4 on sale but not in stock. I checked eBay and it was cheaper to buy the entire shadow box on sale at Urban Decay than the honey single from eBay (and I'll be sure it's not a fake). What's more, besides honey I know I'll only use 3 other shadows in that pallet... And I already have all 3 of them in other pallets! Oh well, at least I finally got honey after about a year of wanting it.


 Honey is the most gorgeous gold. My HG gold eyeshadow, for sure!


----------



## axya (Jun 20, 2013)

Urban Decay Naked Palette!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 21, 2013)

My first Bondi polishes! I'm so in love....Teal Magnolia &amp; Strawberry Fields PRETTY!


----------



## Flowerfish (Jun 21, 2013)

> Honey is the most gorgeous gold. My HG gold eyeshadow, for sure!Â


 So glad to hear you love it. I have wanted honey for so long... Realistically for a couple of years I would say. So happy that I am finally getting it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OOH, teal magnolia is so pretty! I'll have to post my Zoyas that came in yesterday when it is daylight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 21, 2013)

My Zoya order came! One polish order down, many more to go! 









Armor, Jolene, Kimber, Reagan, Carly, &amp; Anchor


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Zoya order came! One polish order down, many more to go!
> 
> ...


 OH MY GOODNESS....this is fab!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 21, 2013)

I hit the UD online sale and picked up 4 of the Vintage 24/7 Liners..1999, El Dorado, Lucky, and a Silver (can't remember name), a Moondust in a really pale color (Bally Boy?), lip gloss in Runaway. Needed them like a hole in the head but I caved like the makeup junkie I am.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 21, 2013)

My recent Zoya order:





Midori, Zuza, Charla, Tallulah





Kimber, Carly, Mimi, Faye

All so pretty &lt;3


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 21, 2013)

....aaaand my Birchbox order just arrived.





The Origins charcoal mask I was super sad to not get in my box

Across the Universe (I have been eyeing this one for AGES)

And my pick 2 sample pack: Cargo gloss in Athens and the Cotz sunscreen stuff.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ....aaaand my Birchbox order just arrived.
> 
> ...


 Is it bad to want polishes based solely on their names?  I want to wear Beatles songs on my fingers.  



   Now I'm in a "shut up and take my money" mood.  Poor, poor wallet.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jun 21, 2013)

Two #31's and two #32's for a job this weekend...


----------



## mspocket (Jun 21, 2013)

Got to go to Ulta, which is a big deal since the nearest one to me is an hour away! Hooray! I got:

Not Your Mother's Beach Babe Texturizing Cream

Stila Afterglow Lip Color In Vivid Violet

Nyx Retractable Eyeliner in Turquoise Blue and Purple

I loove all of it except I'm not too crazy about the hair cream...it seems like I have to use a TON of it and it still doesn't do much at all.


----------



## mspocket (Jun 21, 2013)

yayyy just ordered the Urban Decay Eyeshadow Ammo Shadow Box from their sale! Can't beat $12 for for a $38 dollar palette! Plus I've never tried Urban Decay shadows so I'm super excited


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 21, 2013)

> yayyy just ordered the Urban Decay Eyeshadow Ammo Shadow Box from their sale! Can't beat $12 for for a $38 dollar palette! Plus I've never tried Urban Decay shadows so I'm super excitedÂ


 I know I haven't used UD shadow before either I can't wait to get mine! My first order is supposed to be here tomorrow and I'm planning my trip departure time around mail arrival time lol!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yayyy just ordered the Urban Decay Eyeshadow Ammo Shadow Box from their sale! Can't beat $12 for for a $38 dollar palette! Plus I've never tried Urban Decay shadows so I'm super excited


 I know I haven't used UD shadow before either I can't wait to get mine! My first order is supposed to be here tomorrow and I'm planning my trip departure time around mail arrival time lol! 
I don't think either of you will be disappointed. UD shadows are amazing! Super soft and blendable and packed with color. Definitely among my favorites!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 21, 2013)

> My first Bondi polishes! I'm so in love....Teal Magnolia &amp; Strawberry Fields PRETTY!


 Beautiful colors!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 21, 2013)

> My recent Zoya order:
> 
> Midori, Zuza, Charla, Tallulah
> 
> Kimber, Carly, Mimi, Faye All so pretty &lt;3


 Love them!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 21, 2013)

> ....aaaand my Birchbox order just arrived.
> 
> The Origins charcoal mask I was super sad to not get in my box Across the Universe (I have been eyeing this one for AGES) And my pick 2 sample pack: Cargo gloss in Athens and the Cotz sunscreen stuff.


 Nice haul!


----------



## MareNectaris (Jun 21, 2013)

So many pretty nail polishes~ seeing all those colors is making me want to get more polish (and I absolutely -love- Zoya.) I picked up a few little random things- all my deliveries (except one) managed to come in yesterday and today, so it kind of felt like Christmas. (=^___^=) I got a small guava body butter, a tube of the alight bb cream and a package of coconut cleansing wipes from Pacifica, Josie Maran mini argan cheek tints from Sephora, A correcting concealer and a reflecting gloss in Fig from Juice Beauty, 3 small and one large blush and 3 sample and one large eyeshadow from Madison Street Beauty (Yay sales!) I ordered Pheonix, Dragon and Unicorn topcoats from Sparkleand Shine on Etsy. I've never tried them before, but I saw a really nice review and the photos were so pretty I decided to take a chance and try it out. So fun to go on a little mini shopping spree every now and then!


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 21, 2013)

Just bought the Clarisonic Mia from Birchbox for $47.17 because I had a 25% off promo code and $50 worth of Birchbox points!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I haven't used UD shadow before either I can't wait to get mine! My first order is supposed to be here tomorrow and I'm planning my trip departure time around mail arrival time lol!


 hahaha i would too!! I can hardly wait for it to get here!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think either of you will be disappointed. UD shadows are amazing! Super soft and blendable and packed with color. Definitely among my favorites!


 I hear great things about them! Though I can't vouch for the shadows yet, I have to say I'm a pretty big fan of their website--I got an email that said my package shipped only 2 hours after I ordered it!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just bought the Clarisonic Mia from Birchbox for $47.17 because I had a 25% off promo code and $50 worth of Birchbox points!


 *Nice deal! That's what I'm saving up points for! *







> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 22, 2013)

I just got a light grey maxi skirt and powder blue Coach shoes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just bought the Clarisonic Mia from Birchbox for $47.17 because I had a 25% off promo code and $50 worth of Birchbox points!


 Ahhh I was trying so hard to save up my points to buy a Mia but I couldn't resist the charcoal mask!  Must start saving again!


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 22, 2013)

My Julep Warehouse Sale order(s) came! They combined all 4 of my orders in to a single shipment. Smart Julep, very smart!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow! That looks amazing!  Wish I wasn't on a no buy...



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Julep Warehouse Sale order(s) came! They combined all 4 of my orders in to a single shipment. Smart Julep, very smart!


----------



## Xiang (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Julep Warehouse Sale order(s) came! They combined all 4 of my orders in to a single shipment. Smart Julep, very smart!


 Wow! That's an amazing haul!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Julep Warehouse Sale order(s) came! They combined all 4 of my orders in to a single shipment. Smart Julep, very smart!


 Ooh, pretty! ...Can I come over to your house and play with your stuff?? I'm on a major polish kick lately, haha.


----------



## madeupMegan (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Julep Warehouse Sale order(s) came! They combined all 4 of my orders in to a single shipment. Smart Julep, very smart!


 Nice! I was gonna get the Oprah Favorites box too, but figured I'd save more money buying single polishes with the BEAUTYBIO code.

Which colors did you get?


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, pretty! ...Can I come over to your house and play with your stuff?? I'm on a major polish kick lately, haha.


 *If I lived anywhere near IN, I would say sure! *







> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice! I was gonna get the Oprah Favorites box too, but figured I'd save more money buying single polishes with the BEAUTYBIO code.
> 
> Which colors did you get?


 *I confess, I wanted the box more than I even wanted the polishes that it came with. 



*

Jackie came with the foot soak and my singles are Lucy, Melissa, Viola, Stefani, &amp; Sophie. Sophie was a mistake, I had ordered Sofia. I called CS and they gave me a code for one free polish of my choice since Sofia is out of stock and I get to keep Sophie. 





*Oprah box contains: Rose, Lauren, Carrie, Maria, Gloria, Maya, Audrey, Lynn, Morgan, Charlotte, Amy, &amp; Susie. Out of the 12, I only had Lauren which seems like a small miracle considering how many Juleps I have. *


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, pretty! ...Can I come over to your house and play with your stuff?? I'm on a major polish kick lately, haha.


Me too me too! LOL We're coming over Trix!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jun 23, 2013)

Over the past week or so I have gotten:

- E.L.F. Blush/Contour/Bronzer duo

- E.L.F. Mini Eyelash curler

- Kiss Trio Lashes combo (x-short/short, since I cannot find the others)

- an off brand/cheap iridescent lavender sheer top coat type nail polish with glitter

- a HIP (High Intensity Pigment by L'Oreal, I think) lip brush that was at the Dollar Tree, I figured for $1 it was worth it, the lip brush I have is kind of getting messed up


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 23, 2013)

Bite Beauty 15 Shades of Sephora.  The packaging on this is so nice and I'm loving the glosses!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 23, 2013)

> Bite Beauty 15 Shades of Sephora.Â  The packaging on this is so nice and I'm loving the glosses!


Ooooh nice!!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bite Beauty 15 Shades of Sephora.  The packaging on this is so nice and I'm loving the glosses!


 OOooooooOOOOOhhhhh! I really love the colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bite Beauty 15 Shades of Sephora.  The packaging on this is so nice and I'm loving the glosses!


See, big beautiful packaging with a row of pretty colored product just draaaaaaaaws me in LOL I'm suck a SUCKER! LOL


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 23, 2013)

Despite my swearing not to buy anything, today I picked up:

Color Whisper in Pin Up Peach

Just Bitten Balm Stain in Honey

Color Tattoo in Inked in Pink 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUT, I had coupons, so it's okay!!









Pin Up Peach, worn





Honey worn

Swatches:





Pin Up Peach, Honey,and Inked in Pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love all three! I was badly in need of more neutral/subtle lippies...I have bold ones coming out of my ears. The Color Tattoo will mostly be used as a base or wash of color, it's the perfect pink!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Despite my swearing not to buy anything, today I picked up:
> 
> ...


 Ooooooooo, LOVE them!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Despite my swearing not to buy anything, today I picked up:
> 
> ...


 that's so funny...you just bought 3 of my favorite products! I wear Pin Up Peach more than any other lip product I have, and Honey is a close second. I don't actually own Inked in Pink but I steal it from my sister all the time &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it really is a great shade of pink.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's so funny...you just bought 3 of my favorite products! I wear Pin Up Peach more than any other lip product I have, and Honey is a close second. I don't actually own Inked in Pink but I steal it from my sister all the time &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it really is a great shade of pink.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I definitely see Pin Up Peach being something I reach for every day...I like to have just a bit of color to brighten things up but I hate to wear bold lippies to work often, as I work in healthcare and don't really have time to reapply much, or make sure it's not getting smeared all over. I love that it's sheer enough that I can apply with out a mirror. The other one I have (in a plum shade) is nice but I think I like this one better!!

Honey is my first Revlon balm stain and I really like it, definitely more long lasting than the Hard Candy and other versions I have!!

I've been wanting Inked in Pink foreeeever. Surprisingly, the only other color tattoos I have are the white, and I had Bold Gold but I just gave it away. I wish I could find some of the limited edition ones around here!!

I'm really trying to build up my pretty neutrals/subtle shades stash...I normally reach for the brights, but it's good to have balance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 23, 2013)

> Bite Beauty 15 Shades of Sephora.Â  The packaging on this is so nice and I'm loving the glosses!


 Those are beautiful!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 23, 2013)

> Despite my swearing not to buy anything, today I picked up: Color Whisper in Pin Up Peach Just Bitten Balm Stain in Honey Color Tattoo in Inked in PinkÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUT, I had coupons, so it's okay!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those look amazing on you!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 23, 2013)

> Despite my swearing not to buy anything, today I picked up: Color Whisper in Pin Up Peach Just Bitten Balm Stain in Honey Color Tattoo in Inked in PinkÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUT, I had coupons, so it's okay!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Coupons, clearance and sale prices totally don't count as buying stuff. At least that's what I tell myself. Those colors look great on you! You have great lips.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 23, 2013)

I got a gigantic Caboodles train case at Target for $24! It was marked down $10 because of a little ding in the metal edge. I am soooo thrilled with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bite Beauty 15 Shades of Sephora.  The packaging on this is so nice and I'm loving the glosses!


 I love those colors!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 23, 2013)

Dear condescending lady at the Chanel counter at Macy's:

Yes, I was wearing a skull t-shirt (if you look closely, it's made up of bits and pieces from _Sherlock_, like the violin), jeans, running shoes, and no makeup.  It's Sunday, the weather is disgustingly warm and soupy, and I was just there to hit the movie theatre for _The East_, so there was no reason to wear so much as colored lip balm.  One of my brother's friends recently asked me how much younger I am than him (answer:  I'm three years older, and he still occasionally gets mistaken for someone half his age), so I understand that you may have thought that I was a poor college student.  I am very much not a college student.  I am in fact probably older than the parents of many of those students.  I actually may have bought some stuff if you hadn't hovered like I was going to steal the testers and talked down to me like I had never seen yellow eyeshadow before.

Love,

Someone who spends more on makeup than gas

Anyway.  Then I went to the women's clearance racks and felt a huge amount of guilt for finding *four* shirts I decided I needed, but then once I hit the cashier stand, I discovered that they were marked down even further than the tags indicated.  Two of them were marked down more than 80%.  Four nice yet funky tops (one of them should come with tights and go-go boots) I can wear to work for $60!  All of them were at least originally $56, and one was $69.  Total markdown:  $178.  I haven't bought a wearable-for-work shirt in a couple of years (I actually can't remember the last time I bought one, so it's entirely possible that hasn't happened since before I started the temp assignment that led to my current job more than three years ago), and for an average of just over $15 per shirt (not to mention an average savings of almost $45 per shirt), I'm okay with the spree.  I'm going to try to remember to head to the Macy's downtown tomorrow and check out their clearance racks because there were some tops I wanted but that were not in my size at that store.  

(And then I went to Lane Bryant and bought some undies from one of the big sale bins, and then one pair fell out of the bag onto the floor while I was getting the tags off everything to wash it, and one of my cats was extremely interested but very wary of them.  Too many unknown people touching them, apparently.  He is *petrified* of people who are not me.)

(And I also picked up some bead organizers, and I'm using them to store my loose pigment jars so they don't roll around and shift all over the place inside the boxes I had been using.)


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dear condescending lady at the Chanel counter at Macy's:
> 
> ...


 OMG!  I WAS WEARING THE SAME EXACT SHIRT!!!!  I tend not to wear it very often because I get treated similarly when I wear it.  Stupid judgmental people.  Congrats on the clearance finds though!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Coupons, clearance and sale prices totally don't count as buying stuff. At least that's what I tell myself.
> 
> Those colors look great on you! You have great lips.


 I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks that way. Thank you so much!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those look amazing on you!


 Thank you!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a gigantic Caboodles train case at Target for $24! It was marked down $10 because of a little ding in the metal edge. I am soooo thrilled with it


 Ooh, I neeeeeeed one of those, badly!


----------



## Crystalleigh7 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Bite Beauty 15 Shades of Sephora.Â  The packaging on this is so nice and I'm loving the glosses!


 Oooooo. Very pretty!!!!


----------



## hiheather (Jun 24, 2013)

I drove to several places looking for Pussy Galore today. I ended up with the others in the mix. Where I did end up finding Pussy Galore I got a 20% discount! And the girl who rung me up turned out to be a polish addict like me and told me that July 1st the Mariah Carey collection goes B2G1 plus my 20%! I cannot wait to stock up. I also received my Color Club polishes from BB Friday. So many fun goodies for me! The sad part is my new job is a factory job and has just reeked havoc on my nails, cuticles, and the skin around my nails. Time for major nail rehab.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Just wanted to get a close up of the Salon Perfect colors. I haven't seen polish like this so I wanted to share. It looks just like the sugar sprinkles you put on cakes and stuff!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 24, 2013)

> I drove to several places looking for Pussy Galore today. I ended up with the others in the mix. Where I did end up finding Pussy Galore I got a 20% discount! And the girl who rung me up turned out to be a polish addict like me and told me that July 1st the Mariah Carey collection goes B2G1 plus my 20%! I cannot wait to stock up. I also received my Color Club polishes from BB Friday. So many fun goodies for me! The sad part is my new job is a factory job and has just reeked havoc on my nails, cuticles, and the skin around my nails. Time for major nail rehab.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to get a close up of the Salon Perfect colors. I haven't seen polish like this so I wanted to share. It looks just like the sugar sprinkles you put on cakes and stuff!


 Great haul!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 24, 2013)

Love 'em!


----------



## madeupMegan (Jun 24, 2013)

From L to R: Vichy Normaderm Salicylic Acid Lotion (sample), Bioderma PP Baume (sample), Revlon Super Lustrous Lipgloss in Nude Lustre, Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Temptress, Maybelline Color Tattoo Metal in Barely Branded, Bioderma Sensibio H2O Cleanser (sample)

There was a deal on Revlon lip products, and then I picked up the Color Tattoo thanks to all you ladies raving about them!


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm so weak-willed. Ordered two Zoya's to get the Instragram mini trio.  

Ordered Yana and Heidi, and it'll come with three bonus minis! I got the Pinterest minis last year, too.  I have so much polish I haven't worn yet, I have got to stop!  

-:


----------



## hiheather (Jun 25, 2013)

Instagram trio?!?


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Instagram trio?!?


 It's a trio of mini polishes chosen by Instagram followers. It's limited to 2000 sets. The code is 3SUM, minimum order of $10 to qualify. 

http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2013/06/the-votes-are-in-introducing-ultra-glam.html


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Instagram trio?!?
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Love 'em!


 Those are adorable!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 25, 2013)

> I'm so weak-willed. Ordered two Zoya's to get the Instragram mini trio. Â  Ordered Yana and Heidi, and it'll come with three bonus minis! I got the Pinterest minis last year, too. Â I have so much polish I haven't worn yet, I have got to stop! Â  -:


 I agree, I got the Pinterest trio last year and just found out about the Instagram trio on here. I had my stepson help me pick the colors I got Trixie and Rikki.


----------



## katlyne (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh my god you guys, I just bought a 1oz kat von d perfume AND an illamasqua speckled polish for a TOTAL of $20.32. Yes. You read that correctly. I feel llike I need to go back and pick up another!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jun 25, 2013)

From where?!



> Oh my god you guys, I just bought a 1oz kat von d perfume AND an illamasqua speckled polish for a TOTAL of $20.32. Yes. You read that correctly. I feel llike I need to go back and pick up another!


----------



## katlyne (Jun 25, 2013)

Lol. Sorry. I forgot to say! SEPHORA! &lt;3



> From where?!


----------



## eLLah (Jun 25, 2013)

I really splurged this weekend ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Jo Malone perfume in English Pear and Freesia and Wild Bluebell at Holt Renfrew~





and picked up R&amp;B moisturizer and Mint Julips lip scrub from Lush ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Lol. Sorry. I forgot to say! SEPHORA! &lt;3
> 
> 
> > From where?!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 25, 2013)

UD order came in! Eye liners in 1999 and Lucky, Ammo palette and Fishnet eye shadow.  Now to resist an order on Sephora too....


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 25, 2013)

Squeeeeeee!!! Got my UD order yesterday after being so mad that it didn't show up Saturday after I hung around waiting for mail lol. I love the shadows so hard. I don't love the deluxe palette as much as the ammo palette, but they're all pretty amazeballs. Smog, mildew, oil slick, and last call are my faves so far from ammo. Love graffiti from the deluxe. I also got frigid as a single and love it. And the stardust shadow in diamond dog? Yes please! The cheek tint in fetish is super pretty too! I also got trades in the mail, Stila lip glaze in kitten, tarte lights camera lashes and Dr. Jart BB. I've had a great mail week so far lol!




And my bent-n-dent caboodle:


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Despite my swearing not to buy anything, today I picked up:
> 
> ...


 Those colors look so pretty on you!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 26, 2013)

> Oh my god you guys, I just bought a 1oz kat von d perfume AND an illamasqua speckled polish for a TOTAL of $20.32. Yes. You read that correctly. I feel llike I need to go back and pick up another!


 That was me the other day!! I got Saint in that pretty spray bottle and two Illamasquas for $20something!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *la rubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those colors look so pretty on you!


 Aw, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm especially loving the Pin Up Peach...definitely want to get my hands on more of the Color Whispers!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Squeeeeeee!!! Got my UD order yesterday after being so mad that it didn't show up Saturday after I hung around waiting for mail lol.
> 
> I love the shadows so hard. I don't love the deluxe palette as much as the ammo palette, but they're all pretty amazeballs. Smog, mildew, oil slick, and last call are my faves so far from ammo. Love graffiti from the deluxe.
> ...


 I'm so glad you love everything! I'm pretty obsessed with the ammo palette. Sin and Last Call are my absolute faves!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 26, 2013)

> I really splurged this weekend ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Jo Malone perfume in English Pear and Freesia and Wild Bluebell at Holt Renfrew~
> 
> and picked up R&amp;B moisturizer and Mint Julips lip scrub from Lush ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Squeeeeeee!!! Got my UD order yesterday after being so mad that it didn't show up Saturday after I hung around waiting for mail lol. I love the shadows so hard. I don't love the deluxe palette as much as the ammo palette, but they're all pretty amazeballs. Smog, mildew, oil slick, and last call are my faves so far from ammo. Love graffiti from the deluxe. I also got frigid as a single and love it. And the stardust shadow in diamond dog? Yes please! The cheek tint in fetish is super pretty too! I also got trades in the mail, Stila lip glaze in kitten, tarte lights camera lashes and Dr. Jart BB. I've had a great mail week so far lol!
> 
> 
> 
> And my bent-n-dent caboodle:


 Nice haul!


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Squeeeeeee!!! Got my UD order yesterday after being so mad that it didn't show up Saturday after I hung around waiting for mail lol.
> 
> I love the shadows so hard. I don't love the deluxe palette as much as the ammo palette, but they're all pretty amazeballs. Smog, mildew, oil slick, and last call are my faves so far from ammo. Love graffiti from the deluxe.
> ...


 Ooooh, lots of nice stuff! I like that caboodle...they are great for organizing makeup.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 27, 2013)

*Today's nail mail! 



 *
 

*The 3 in the center were in a blind grab bag I bought for $15. I am very pleased with what I got! *





*L to R: Deborah Lippmann "Ray of Light", Nail'd It "Plum Sassy", Hits "Atenas", Nail Nation 3000 "Steel Violets", Butter London "Two Fingered Salute"*

*Swatch pics!*





*Ray of Light, Two Fingered Salute, Steel Violets*





*Atenas, Plum Sassy*


----------



## madeupMegan (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Today's nail mail!
> 
> ...


 Sooo pretty! Two fingered salute is defs one of the butter London's I'm looking at getting


----------



## mspocket (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Today's nail mail!
> 
> ...


 all of those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 27, 2013)

i've been pretty good lately, i did order the Coastal Scents ultra shimmer palette lat night...on sale for 8.95!

and i got just a couple hard candy polishes the other day, little hottie and lil lilac.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 27, 2013)

> *Today's nail mail!Â *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are seriously pretty!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Today's nail mail!
> 
> ...


 Those are all so pretty!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Today's nail mail!
> 
> ...


 Wow, I neeeeed plum sassy, Atenas, and Steel Violets! Sooo pretty!


----------



## NotTheMama (Jun 28, 2013)

> *Today's nail mail!Â *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nail polish grab bag??? Where, pray tell, does one get one of those???? I WANT!!!! LOL...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *Today's nail mail!
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2013)

*More nail mail!* HauteLook had a recent sale on Layla nail polish so I picked up 2 holos, Mermaid Spell and Flash Black, as well as 3 matte shades, Stone, Limoncello, and Aqua Zen. I am seriously in love with all of these! *

_*Yes, I know I have a problem. _  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





*Aqua Zen, Flash Black, Stone, Mermaid Spell, Limoncello*





*Stone, Flash Black, Aqua Zen, Mermaid Spell, Limoncello*


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *More nail mail!* HauteLook had a recent sale on Layla nail polish so I picked up 2 holos, Mermaid Spell and Flash Black, as well as 3 matte shades, Stone, Limoncello, and Aqua Zen. I am seriously in love with all of these! *
> 
> ...


 I'm loving those holos!


----------



## madeupMegan (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *More nail mail!* HauteLook had a recent sale on Layla nail polish so I picked up 2 holos, Mermaid Spell and Flash Black, as well as 3 matte shades, Stone, Limoncello, and Aqua Zen. I am seriously in love with all of these! *
> 
> ...


 These are gorgeous!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *More nail mail!* HauteLook had a recent sale on Layla nail polish so I picked up 2 holos, Mermaid Spell and Flash Black, as well as 3 matte shades, Stone, Limoncello, and Aqua Zen. I am seriously in love with all of these! *
> 
> ...


 Those holos are so pretty!


----------



## madeupMegan (Jun 30, 2013)

My Sephora haul!





Samples: Living Proof Nourishing Style Cream, Boscia BB Cream SPF 27, Bumble and Bumble Thickening Shampoo and Conditioner, Philosophy Cinnamon Buns Shampoo, Shower Gel &amp; Bubble Bath, Especially Escada, VIB Tarte Kit (Pure Maracuja Oil, Lights, Camera, Lashes! mascara, MultiplEYE Clinically Proven Natural Lash Enhancing Primer), Fresh Sugar Rose mini

Nail polish: Nails Inc Mayfair, Sephora by OPI Havana Dreams, Sephora by OPI It's All About Me, Sephora by OPI Mermaid to Order, Sephora by OPI It's Bouquet With Me, Sephora by OPI Bare to be Different, Sephora by OPI I'm Wired, Sephora by OPI Nonfat Soy Half Caff, Sephora by OPI High Maintenance, Sephora by OPI Already Famous, Sephora by OPI Metro Chic

Other: Sephora Collection Colorful Blush in Peach Fusion, Tarte LipSurgence Lip CrÃ¨me in Carefree, and Sephora Collection Ariel Storylook Palette

I'm so excited to try everything!!!


----------



## Xiang (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow! Amazing haul!!


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 30, 2013)

> My Sephora haul!
> 
> Samples: Living Proof Nourishing Style Cream, Boscia BB Cream SPF 27, Bumble and Bumble Thickening Shampoo and Conditioner, Philosophy Cinnamon Buns Shampoo, Shower Gel &amp; Bubble Bath, Especially Escada, VIB Tarte Kit (Pure Maracuja Oil, Lights, Camera, Lashes! mascara, MultiplEYE Clinically Proven Natural Lash Enhancing Primer), Fresh Sugar Rose mini Nail polish: Nails Inc Mayfair, Sephora by OPI Havana Dreams, Sephora by OPI It's All About Me, Sephora by OPI Mermaid to Order, Sephora by OPI It's Bouquet With Me, Sephora by OPI Bare to be Different, Sephora by OPI I'm Wired, Sephora by OPI Nonfat Soy Half Caff, Sephora by OPI High Maintenance, Sephora by OPI Already Famous, Sephora by OPI Metro Chic Other: Sephora Collection Colorful Blush in Peach Fusion, Tarte LipSurgence Lip CrÃ¨me in Carefree, and Sephora Collection Ariel Storylook Palette I'm so excited to try everything!!!


 :yuck2:


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Sephora haul!
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## alva (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *More nail mail!* HauteLook had a recent sale on Layla nail polish so I picked up 2 holos, Mermaid Spell and Flash Black, as well as 3 matte shades, Stone, Limoncello, and Aqua Zen. I am seriously in love with all of these! *
> 
> ...


Loooove!!!!





However, I had been tryring to the nail polish from Sweet.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 1, 2013)

I got some new things at the mall today from Lush and Sephora!

From Sephora I got a Nars Pencil Sharpener.  I've had my eye on it for a while and decided to pick it up.  Also received a sample for a facial cleanser from First Aid Beauty.  Been wanting to try their products for a long time now.

From Lush I got a lot of goodies but I would have loved to pick up some more.

Seanik Solid Shampoo

Jungle Solid Conditioner.  Smells soo good!

Butterball Bath Bomb

Big Blue Bath Bomb for my boyfriend

Sample of Fair Trade Honey Shampoo.

Sample of Olive Branch Shower gel.  I don't know how I didn't know about this before, I tried it tonight and it made my skin feel incredibly soft. 

Also got a sample of Origins Night-A-Mins from Macys.


----------



## hiheather (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry for the crap picture, was rushing into work and snapped it in my car. I just had to share. I thought the sale was B2G1, no it is B1G2! I paid a little over $16 for 6 OPI polishes. Not to shabby. I got the whole Mariah collection except for the pink/black liquid sand and the teal one, both of which I already had.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got some new things at the mall today from Lush and Sephora!
> 
> ...


 Nice haul!

I wish I had a Lush store anywhere near by.  At least my JCP finally has a Sephora.


----------



## joannahollyx (Jul 3, 2013)

I've recently bought Philosophy Purity cleanser and I'm so obsessed! I love my new MAC Soft &amp; Gentle too, can't believe it took me so long to get it!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jul 3, 2013)

Just went to Marshall's and Ulta and got:

- E.L.F. Primer Trio

- One of those gel bead face masks (I get migraines)

- Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl body butter (since I did not get it in my Ipsy bag and I really wanted to try it)

- EcoTools new face brush set (the 5 travel size brushes in the box)

- EcoTools fan brush


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 4, 2013)

I ordered 2 rollerballs from The Perfumed Court, love their decants! My 2nd UD order arrived yesterday. I'm going no-buy until some of the Fall Collections show up. I have enough BB points hoarded and enough subs going that it shouldn't be too hard....I hope.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 5, 2013)

It isn't really a purchase, but I got the Smashbox CC cream that I won in their giveaway today. Excited to try it, I hope the shade (fair) works, it seems like it will!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 5, 2013)

My recent Chaos &amp; Crocodiles haul! -

TWO MYSTERY GRAB BAGS AND TWO POLISHES:





and heeeeere's everything!





L-R: Vacation Getaway, Stargazer, Orange You Awesome!, Delighted, Squee!, It's a Surprise!

So in loooooooove with the pretties LOL


----------



## kellsbells (Jul 5, 2013)

> My recent Chaos &amp; Crocodiles haul! - TWO MYSTERY GRAB BAGS AND TWO POLISHES:
> 
> and heeeeere's everything!
> 
> L-R: Vacation Getaway, Stargazer, Orange You Awesome!, Delighted, Squee!, It's a Surprise! So in loooooooove with the pretties LOL


 Oh. My. God...SHUT UP! Those are beautiful! I may have to head over there now, hmmm... sorry wallet.(im not sorry)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thesharperknife (Jul 6, 2013)

i feel so bland! all of the products you all have are soo pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the only thing i picked up today was baby lips in "Strike a Rose." Very pretty color! my first time with Baby lips. i would have prefered to get the Peach baby lips, but  my local Wal-mart's beauty section was cleaned out! &gt;.&lt; 

Heres a swatch:

  

here's the product in the tube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Here are some before and after shots of it on my lips:* before:* 

  _*after:*_



 like i said, i've never used Baby lips before, and i quite like it. sorry if its a bit dull and boring! &gt;.&lt; i'm sure most of you have all used Baby lips 

(ps. the lighting makes me look like i have a moustache! 



 i assure you its the lighting!)


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thesharperknife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i feel so bland! all of the products you all have are soo pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the only thing i picked up today was baby lips in "Strike a Rose." Very pretty color! my first time with Baby lips. i would have prefered to get the Peach baby lips, but  my local Wal-mart's beauty section was cleaned out! &gt;.&lt;
> 
> ...


 That looks really pretty &amp; not at all boring! I haven't tried Babylips yet but I am definitely intrigued now.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thesharperknife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i feel so bland! all of the products you all have are soo pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the only thing i picked up today was baby lips in "Strike a Rose." Very pretty color! my first time with Baby lips. i would have prefered to get the Peach baby lips, but  my local Wal-mart's beauty section was cleaned out! &gt;.&lt;
> 
> ...


 Oooh.  I like that one.  Is that one of the new baby lips that came out?  I don't have any...yet.  I may have to try that one out. lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thesharperknife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i feel so bland! all of the products you all have are soo pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the only thing i picked up today was baby lips in "Strike a Rose." Very pretty color! my first time with Baby lips. i would have prefered to get the Peach baby lips, but  my local Wal-mart's beauty section was cleaned out! &gt;.&lt;
> 
> ...


 Ooh, that one looks pretty! I have the pink punch, grape, cherry, and peppermint ones and I use them nearly every day. Going to have to look for this one!!


----------



## pink65419 (Jul 6, 2013)

I like so I had to get some . Thanks for showing the swatch I got the pink, purple, and green one love these they are vary moisturizing ..


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 6, 2013)

3 butter London polishes -scuppered -jack the lad -shambolic 2 opi liquid sands -get your number x2 Emory boards All for... $15  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There was a sale at The Cosmetics Market. Ill probably end up outing all of these in for my circular swap ladies.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, you got a fabulous deal!


----------



## madeupMegan (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice deal! I definitely need to expand my butter London collection!


----------



## missisv (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My resent purchase was from Mac  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have just manage to fill up my new Mac Pro large single palette. I also bought constructivist paint pot, brown down e/s in a pot, 217, 239, 212 and 242 brushes. I haven't gotten the 212 and 242 brushes or the 15 insert yet, still waiting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It took months of saving and I bought a couple eyeshadows at a time, but finally I can say, this is my first mac palette  Top left to bottom left : Nylon, naked lunch, brule Patina, woodwinked, wedge Mulch, antiqued, Swiss chocolate Satin taupe,copperplate, mystery Club, smut, carbon



I still feel that I must have a mid. Brown shadow that's darker then wedge and lighter then brown down. Any suggestions? And maybe a highlight color that's in between nylon and brule. Nylon is very shimmery, so I want one highlight color that's not matte or to shimmery. I'm new here and must say searching the web for help, this site really helped me and not just with mac eyeshadows. I'm very happy that I join  Have a great summer!!


----------



## Jayni (Jul 7, 2013)

I recently bought L'Oreal Million Lashes Mascara in extra black (I know this is an old product). Its amazing! I also purchased L'Oreal True Match Foundation, which is a must have.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 7, 2013)

Sephora trip:

Josie Maran argan oil:  love this stuff!

Charlotte Ronson A Summer's Kiss face and body glow: Are they getting rid of this line?  It's all on sale.  Thought I'd stock up on this just in case.

Illamasqua nail polish in Scarce:  on sale too!


----------



## eLLah (Jul 9, 2013)

I went shopping with my SDM points and this was my haul this weekend ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I can be certified as a shop-a-holic...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Haul includes:


Guerlain MÃ©tÃ©rites compact in 03 Teinte DorÃ©
Bourjois Color Boost Glossy Finish Lipstick in 04 Peach on the Beach and 03 Orange Punch 
Bourjois 10hr Sleep Effect foundation in 73 Beige clair
_Bourjois Volumizer mascara_

_Bourjois olume Clubbing mascara_

_Bourjois Duochrome eye pencil_ in 59 violet rose
_Bourjois eyeshadow_ in 54 Marron GlacÃ©

:| Yep, mostly Bourjois, cuz I got suckered into the brand by the amazing MUA there... ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Jul 9, 2013)

I just made an update with my most recent purchases and it disappeared! So sorry if this double posts. Here we go again... Nail polish (yay!)



Urban Decay sale, This is the pallet I got exclusively for the shade Honey plus a couple of other goodies



My birthday prezzie from my hubby; Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey - love love love!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missisv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi
> 
> 
> ...


 Oooooh, beautiful palette.  I love neutrals.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 9, 2013)

Sephora got me...and I just LOVE their shipping.  Ordered on Friday morning - it arrived yesterday!

I got:

- Josie Maran's Mini Cheek set - I have one full-size in a different shade and it's so easy to use and looks GREAT. I have similar products by Revolution Beauty but think I (slightly) prefer hers.  The colors are AMAZING and I can't wait to try them all.

- Travel size ExolifiKate - To get free shipping.  I always have a spare of this and use it regularly.  Def. a favorite of mine.

- AmorePacific 100 point perk - Love this brand.  Hate the price.  Try to stock up when I can!

- AmorePacific Rejuvenating Creme Deluxe Perk - Yay! Two samples.  This was using a code on the Sephora code page.

- Ole Henriksen Pure Truth Vitamin C Youth Activiting 100 point perk - Usually love his stuff and love the Truth Serum...

- Origins GinZing Eye Cream 100 point perk - It's okay but low on eye creams so thought it'd be good.

- Samples: Bumble&amp;Bumble Seaweed Sham/Cond, Ole Henriksen Truth Serum, Dennis Gross tanning shizz, and Fresh serum.

I've gotten some great Sephora orders this year!  I probably could live off my stock pile the rest of the year if I needed, plus or minus a shampoo or fash wash refill.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 10, 2013)

Just placed an Urban Decay order for one of the new lipsticks (I ordered "Native" ) and 2 more of the tinted moisturizer in "Halo", got free shipping for buying the lipstick!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sephora got me...and I just LOVE their shipping.  Ordered on Friday morning - it arrived yesterday!
> 
> ...


 Oooh, nice haul.  I have been wanting to get the Josie Maran mini cheek set, glad to hear you are happy with it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh heavens...I was doing so good, then all this happened this week:

Julep Cuticle Oil

Julep Glycolic Hand Scrub

Starlook's January Box (thank you Ipsy discount!)





Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow &amp; Lash Tint in Electric Blue

UD 24/7 Eyeliner in Abyss

Redken Guts 10 Volume Root Pump

Sebastian Thickening Foam

Curly Sexy Hair Curl Reactivator

Macadamia Deep Repair Masque


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

> Oh heavens...I was doing so good, then all this happened this week: Julep Cuticle Oil Julep Glycolic Hand Scrub Starlook's January Box (thank you Ipsy discount!)
> 
> Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow &amp; Lash Tint in Electric Blue UD 24/7 Eyeliner in Abyss Redken Guts 10 Volume Root Pump Sebastian Thickening Foam Curly Sexy Hair Curl Reactivator Macadamia Deep Repair Masque


 Nice!!! How's the CurlySexyHair stuff? I see it at Ross all the time but curly hair stuff is always hit or miss for me. I'm about to hit UD sale page again, I'm an addict. I was gonna no buy this month until someone posted the HauteLook bag for $20, so I might as well keep going until August, right?


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

And ummmmm where are those fragrance samples coming from? Lol!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice!!! How's the CurlySexyHair stuff? I see it at Ross all the time but curly hair stuff is always hit or miss for me.
> 
> I'm about to hit UD sale page again, I'm an addict. I was gonna no buy this month until someone posted the HauteLook bag for $20, *so I might as well keep going until August, right?*


 YES, I love your way of thinking! lol





Curly Sexy Hair is a hit or miss for me as well! I actually bought the Curl Reactivator because they didn't have the product I had used before (Redken's Curvaceous Wind Up Reactivating Spray) which I had gotten BECAUSE they stopped making my absolutely fav curl product - Redken's 05 Soft Spin. ::sigh:: lol

I don't really like the Curvaceous Wind Up spray, but I had to go rogue and pick something to get my curls to show up and behave. So I tried this out and I have to say...I LOVE IT. It might be my new HG curl activating product!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And ummmmm where are those fragrance samples coming from? Lol!


Oh! Sephora



I used a code....which I will find for you right now lol...let's see...GIFTED.

It said the coded ended on 6/30, but it's still working for a lot of people!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Awesome!!!! Thank you so much! Sephora here I come! I was a die-hard Aveda Be Curly lotion fan but either my hair got used to it or they changed the formula, because it just doesn't work like it used to. I may have to try the CSH!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, here's the order I just placed. I am smacking my own hand right now...BAD!!


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh heavens...I was doing so good, then all this happened this week:
> 
> ...


Great haul! I like the diversity of products


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

> Well, here's the order I just placed. I am smacking my own hand right now...BAD!!


 No! Good! Lol! It makes me feel better for all my foolery on HauteLook and Sephora today! I haven't played with the ipsy BH palette yet, but I loved the gold color! Have you swatched them? Are they good?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No! Good! Lol! It makes me feel better for all my foolery on HauteLook and Sephora today!
> 
> I haven't played with the ipsy BH palette yet, but I loved the gold color! Have you swatched them? Are they good?


 Yes, but add those 304 shadows to the 120 and 88 palettes I already have as well as all of the various smaller ones and singles and quads, omg...I'm ridiculous. LOL. And ohhh how I want that HauteLook beauty bag! Trying to resist..

BH Cosmetics shadows are really pigmented for the price. I know they were the same as Coastal Scents...some have said that Coastal Scents no longer use the same manufacturer but they still appear the same...at any rate, the quality is the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did a quick swatch today, this is a single pass with no primer (obviously the bottom 3, the top one is the Pop Beauty lip crayon:


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, here's the order I just placed. I am smacking my own hand right now...BAD!!


 Don't feel bad! I bought the Malibu palette and a few of their eyeshadow sticks and gel liners a few days ago


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2013)

AAAAnd another, this one from Demeter:





But now I'm definitely grounded from spending any more at least for 2 more weeks.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad! I bought the Malibu palette and a few of their eyeshadow sticks and gel liners a few days ago


 I swear, you dangle pretty eyeshadows in front of my face and I am powerless...ha


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 12, 2013)

Is it sad that I placed an order from Sephora, just so I could get a sample of Marc Jacobs Honey? In my defense, my nearest Sephora is like an hour and a half away so not easily accessible.

I got the Josie Maran Bestselling Argan Skincare Ritual, since I've heard so many good things about her


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, here's the order I just placed. I am smacking my own hand right now...BAD!!





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I swear, you dangle pretty eyeshadows in front of my face and I am powerless...ha


 but...but but but....but.....eyeshadow are preeeeeetty



   they're a MUST, I say, a MUST!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

> Is it sad that I placed an order from Sephora, just so I could get a sample of Marc Jacobs Honey? In my defense, my nearest Sephora is like an hour and a half away so not easily accessible. I got the Josie Maran Bestselling Argan Skincare Ritual, since I've heard so many good things about her


 Lol! I ordered just to get the 6 pack sampler and the marc jacobs honey....and I'm about to order again because I want the Versace Yellow Diamond mini. I looooove citrusy perfumes.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

> Yes, but add those 304 shadows to the 120 and 88 palettes I already have as well as all of the various smaller ones and singles and quads, omg...I'm ridiculous. LOL. And ohhh how I want that HauteLook beauty bag! Trying to resist.. BH Cosmetics shadows are really pigmented for the price. I know they were the same as Coastal Scents...some have said that Coastal Scents no longer use the same manufacturer but they still appear the same...at any rate, the quality is the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did a quick swatch today, this is a single pass with no primer (obviously the bottom 3, the top one is the Pop Beauty lip crayon:


 Oh I love the gold!!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 13, 2013)

*New Urban Decay! 



*





*LE Nail Polish in Vice, Revolution Lipsticks in 69 and Lovelight, LE Nail polish in Addiction*





*Lovelight &amp; 69 *


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 13, 2013)

How do you like the UD lipsticks? Are they smooth and creamy on the lips? I'm still waiting for mine to get here, I ordered "Native"


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 13, 2013)

I love UDs lipstick. I think they are very smooth and creamy.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you like the UD lipsticks? Are they smooth and creamy on the lips? I'm still waiting for mine to get here, I ordered "Native"


 They applied very smoothly but they don't feel overly creamy. That is not to say that they don't feel nice though, they feel very nice. When I think of creamy, I think of Revlon Lip Butter. These are definitely more lipstick-y feeling than those but not waxy or dry, if that makes sense.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 13, 2013)

> *New Urban Decay!Â *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So much YES in these pics! I â¤all four!!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 16, 2013)

*My HauteLook and RueLaLa orders came today! I never even got a shipping notice from Rue so it was an awesome surprise!*
 





*Nixon Small Player Watch in Blue from RueLaLa 



*





*Crown Brush Kabuki Trio from HauteLook - SO FLUFF-AY!!*


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 16, 2013)

Just ordered from Sephora!

Origins checks &amp; Balances face wash

Ariel compact mirror!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

UD Vintage 24/7 eyeliner in Ransom

Sephora Collection body wash cap in Blueberry

&amp; samples of course.

Don't forget 8% cash back on ebates!

Thinking of making a Demeter purchase soon....and possibly getting the Amika hair mask from Beauty Brands


----------



## Emuhlyy (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just ordered from Sephora!
> 
> ...


 Mine just shipped today.. yay amika! Love that stuff.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh heavens...I was doing so good, then all this happened this week:
> 
> ...


 Nice haul! I also got the January box with the Ipsy code.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just made an update with my most recent purchases and it disappeared! So sorry if this double posts.
> 
> Here we go again...
> ...


 Wow those are great purchases!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2013)

I finally decided to use my points last month:

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Women's 1 Year Gift Subscription*
*Recipient*
     GIFTSUB1Y 1 $110.00
*Color ClubÂ® Wanderlust Collection*
05mkbircha-US 1 $8.00
*Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Choose*
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser &amp; stila lip glaze in Camera 5229 1 $10.00
*Gift with Purchase: Tibi Empire Pouch*
TIBIGIFT 1 $28.00
Subtotal $156.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (Free Shipping on Birchbox Memberships, 12 Month Gift Offer: 110 Bonus Points, 12months110double, Free Tibi Makeup Bag with Purchase, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$38.00
1000 reward points -$100.00
*Grand Total*
*$18.00*


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2013)

I bought a ton of stuff while on vacation.

The January Starlooks box with the Ipsy code.

Jindie nails polish in Princess Consuela Banana Hammock (my cats name) and Talk Nerdy To Me

Various nail polishes I had to mail them so I don't remember the names or how many ( I know totally addicted)

The IpsyMe sale.

 Clothes, shoes &amp; the hubby got me a watch to celebrate our 10 years together.

Also the hubby took me to Sephora in 42st and bought me the 1st naked palette &amp; UD shadow  in Diamond Dog.

Hope I'm not forgetting anything.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm trying to be good and stop spending so much money, but I can't help it! Recent purchases:

Starlooks March box (with the Ipsy code)

Starlooks lipliner in "Bare"

Bath &amp; Body Works strawberry hand &amp; body cream (delicious scent!)

Ulta purple gel eyeliner pencil (on sale this week!)

2 Maybelline Baby Lips lip balms (peach and grape colors)

Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in Pink Truffle

I like everything I got except being kind of unimpressed with the Revlon lip butter; it's not bad, I guess it was just too over-hyped to me. I really like the lip scrub in the Starlooks box! 

My mailbox has also been full of a lot of samples as I've been writing to companies requesting them, particularly skincare samples; I really want to switch up my skincare routine and find the perfect products for me. But those aren't purchases, they're just exciting!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 16, 2013)

> *My HauteLook and RueLaLa orders came today! I never even got a shipping notice from Rue so it was an awesome surprise!* Â
> 
> *Nixon Small Player Watch in Blue from RueLaLaÂ *
> 
> ...


 Nice! I love the watch and the brushes look yummy to just touch lol!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just ordered from Sephora!
> 
> ...


I like everything!  Ransom is one of my favorite UD shades I have two of them.  It's such a pretty color.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally decided to use my points last month:
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought a ton of stuff while on vacation.
> 
> ...


 Nice! We're January Starlooks twinsies! LOL and whoooooooooooooooooooooaaaa OMG, your BB points purchase....



  YOU DESERVE MAJOR PROPS FOR THAT!


----------



## katlyne (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally decided to use my points last month:
> 
> ...


 youre brilliant, its perpetual bb points with the sub!!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jul 18, 2013)

These are the goodies that I got yesterday. The joys of the drugstore...you go in for an inhaler, and you leave with makeup lol!


----------



## madeupMegan (Jul 18, 2013)

My Julep warehouse sale order:





Carrie, Morgan, Barbara, Hilary, Amber, and Nora

I'm loving them! $2 each!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Julep warehouse sale order:
> 
> ...


 Oooo! So pretty!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Julep warehouse sale order:
> 
> ...


::sigh:: I love lined-up polishes....they're so PRETTY


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 18, 2013)

> My Julep warehouse sale order:
> 
> Carrie, Morgan, Barbara, Hilary, Amber, and Nora I'm loving them! $2 each!Â


 Pretty! I'm sad I missed the warehouse sale I had RSVP'd and then totally forgot!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 18, 2013)

I need an intervention. Sephora order came today:



-Philosophy The Muffin Man shower gel -2 nail bling appliquÃ©s and 1 nail gems -Sephora polish minis in cherry Popsicle, gipsy, vintage sweater and dark chocolate chunk -UD 24/7 eyeliners in Lust, Lucky and El Dorado -Sampler bag and MJ Daisy and Honey, Tocca Florence, Marchesa, Bvlgari Jasmin Noir and LancÃ´me La vie est belle fragrance samples; Bumble&amp;Bumblr surf, fresh black tea and korres cream samples. ....And then I made another order today... -bareMinerals Lash Domination Volumizing Mascara / samples -Tocca Beauty Cleopatra Crema Da Corpo Body Lotion / samples -Philosophy Living Grace / samples -SEPHORA COLLECTION Nail Lacquer L21 - Hey DJ! -SEPHORA COLLECTION Nail Lacquer L25 - It-Girl -SEPHORA COLLECTION Nail Lacquer L15 - Vintage Sweater -Urban Decay Vintage 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil 1999 -SEPHORA by OPI Nail Colour 212-Sephora -SEPHORA by OPI Nail Colour I'm So Sari! -Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick deluxe sample in Beso -Yves Saint Laurent Mascara Volume Effet Faux Cils Babydoll -SEPHORA by OPI Nail Colour Curve-aceous -SEPHORA by OPI Nail Colour I Come In Peas -Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox BB Beauty Balm light to medium skin -SEPHORA COLLECTION Nail Lacquer L06 - Speed Dating -SEPHORA COLLECTION Nail Lacquer L19 - Wanna Be a Star August is strict no-buy! My poor kid will be going to school in tattered rags if I don't put my nail polish and eyeliner money into back to school clothes instead lol!!


----------



## Nathelin (Jul 18, 2013)

I was going to buy a nude-pinkish lipstick. Not thoose skincoloured or brown but thoose that have a olour more towards gums.

And i fell in love with Isadoras matt hot coral no 4. Not at all what I was going for but it was so nice. 

Found a shisheido lip pencil on supersale in a neat coral toned colour with some shimmer in it colour seems to be OR310.

I bought a Lumene rasberry miracle lisptisk in colour no 7/Buddings and bought a lip pencil from loreal to match it named Lip Parfait in colour Rose Vintage no 668.

The Lumenes comes in a really nice fuschia tube.


----------



## madeupMegan (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I need an intervention. Sephora order came today:
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome haul! I'm trying for a no-buy August as well! *fingers crossed*



> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty! I'm sad I missed the warehouse sale I had RSVP'd and then totally forgot!


 Aww, well at least that was better for your wallet!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ::sigh:: I love lined-up polishes....they're so PRETTY


 I know eh!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 18, 2013)

Disney for Sephora Ariel Collection Whatcha-Nail-Callit nail polish set and Kiss The Girl rollerball.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 18, 2013)

> Disney for Sephora Ariel Collection Whatcha-Nail-Callit nail polish set and Kiss The Girl rollerball.Â


 Pretty! Now I want those! What's the perfume smell like?


----------



## digitalgrrl (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What is the Wet N Wild product? It looks pretty. I never check out their stuff when I'm shopping and I don't know why because I hear good stuff about them.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Disney for Sephora Ariel Collection Whatcha-Nail-Callit nail polish set and Kiss The Girl rollerball.
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Julep warehouse sale order:
> 
> ...


 Love all those colors!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I need an intervention. Sephora order came today:
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice haul! This is definitely the wrong place to come to if you need an intervention we are all in need of one here lol.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Disney for Sephora Ariel Collection Whatcha-Nail-Callit nail polish set and Kiss The Girl rollerball.


 Wow!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just placed this order on Julep: Items Ordered Product Name SKU Price Qty Subtotal Order Status processing Subtotal $53.58
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (SMS7DKG) -$26.80
Gift Card (0Y2LT9EUA5B7) -$13.99
*Grand Total*
*$12.79*
Paris 06-01-00081 $9.99 
Ordered: *1*
$9.99 
Fireworks 06-01-00279 $9.99 
Ordered: *1*
$9.99 
Blakely 06-01-00018 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20 
Billie Jean 06-01-00016 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20 
Adele 06-01-00002 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 18, 2013)

Meh, mines not too exciting... Just bought 6 Cover F/X compacts in their Matte F/X line. 4 in Light and 2 in Medium. It was a $150 shop.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Disney for Sephora Ariel Collection Whatcha-Nail-Callit nail polish set and Kiss The Girl rollerball.
> ...


----------



## lynfran (Jul 18, 2013)

Love the Ariel collection - a perfect gift for someone I know. And I am amazed at the Birchbox point shoppers - very impressive! More late night Sephora shopping . . .


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jul 19, 2013)

> What is the Wet N Wild product? It looks pretty. I never check out their stuff when I'm shopping and I don't know why because I hear good stuff about them.


 "Rose Champagne Glow" -it's a highlight from the Fergie Wet n' Wild line. I am really impressed! The color is beautifully flattering, and I love that it isn't a glittery highlighter. It doesn't accuentuate my pores either, so rhat's a plus! It just gives a gorgeous glow to your skin without turning it into a disco ball. I picked it up from my local Walgreens!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Also, I'm an NW20 from MAC if that helps!)


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 19, 2013)

NARS Realms of the Senses (top) and Soulshine (bottom).. thanks to my wonderful Adam&lt;3

&amp; can't forget this one...





NARS Voulez Vous Cheek &amp; Eye Palette


----------



## Rachel723 (Jul 19, 2013)

such a long long thread...I got a Borghese blue mud recently.... it smells good but has't been work yet...waiting...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are so pretty!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2013)

My Demeter goodies!





Pineapple - Smells just like a fresh pineapple, plain and simple. 

Waffles - Mostly maple syrup with a bit of buttery waffleness. Makes me want breakfast!

Vanilla Ice Cream - Just what it sounds like. Nice sweet creamy vanilla. Reminds me of the Pacifica Island Vanilla!

Pink Grapefruit - Clean simple grapefruit. Really fresh and nice.

Banana Flambee - Reminds me of fresh banana bread! Super yummy!

Mojito was a free gift. It is light and fresh, kind of a powdery scent with lime. Not my usual but I like it. The cologne sprays work nicely as room sprays.

Grapefruit, Pineapple, and Mojito are all great for summer! Waffles and Banana Flambee will likely be worn more often when fall comes around, and I wear vanilla year round.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 19, 2013)

*COASTAL SCENTS IN HAVING A CHRISTMAS IN JULY SALE! EVERYTHING IS 35% OFF!*

So of course I went and bought something....

Combo Set 3:

Creative Me Palette #1

Creative Me Palette #2

Combo Set 9:

Winterberry Palette

Think Pink Palette

Fall Festival Palette


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 19, 2013)

My 9 month code came from BB so I ordered the Dr Jart Ceramide Lotion (already have the cream and love it), Molton Brown Black Pepper body wash for DH, Tili makeup bag (free) and mystery pick 2 (free).

    I have to start hoarding points again.


----------



## mspocket (Jul 19, 2013)

Recently I bought:

Maybelline Vivid lipstick in Brazen Berry

Maybelline Vivid lipstick in Pop Of Cherry

Rimmel Lasting Finish lip liner in Red Dynamite

Maybelline lip gloss in Raspberry Reflections (it was my favorite gloss ever and then a piece of gum melted in my purse and ruined everything



)

Redken Wax Blast 10 hairspray

That's actually all the makeup I got in the last couple weeks...I've been too obsessed with buying things from poshmark. I did just order Marc Jacobs Dot perfume on there for $30 today!


----------



## Flowerfish (Jul 20, 2013)

> My Demeter goodies!
> 
> Pineapple - Smells just like a fresh pineapple, plain and simple.Â  Waffles - Mostly maple syrup with a bit of buttery waffleness. Makes me want breakfast! Vanilla Ice Cream - Just what it sounds like. Nice sweet creamy vanilla. Reminds me of the Pacifica Island Vanilla! Pink Grapefruit - Clean simple grapefruit. Really fresh and nice. Banana Flambee - Reminds me of fresh banana bread! Super yummy! Mojito was a free gift. It is light and fresh, kind of a powdery scent with lime. Not my usual but I like it. The cologne sprays work nicely as room sprays. Grapefruit, Pineapple, and Mojito are all great for summer! Waffles and Banana Flambee will likely be worn more often when fall comes around, and I wear vanilla year round.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nice Demeter haul! I have a large Demeter order ready to go in my online cart, Pink Grapefruit is on my list!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 20, 2013)

*My 2 Scratch N Dent Mystery bags from Llarowe came today! Once again, I am thrilled with my surprise polishes! *





*Nail'd It "Trick or Treat", **Femme Fatale "Shadowsong",** Dollish Polish "Hip Hop Hippity Hop", **A England "Rose Bower",** Wonder Beauty Products "Roxie Hart", **Serum No5 Love Lacquer "Mint To Be"*

*I also received the palettes I ordered from BH Cosmetics, the 88 Color Tropical Matte Palette and the 88 Color Cool Shimmer Palette. I'm confused by the Tropical Matte palette since some of the colors appear to be metallics and shimmers.*
 





*Tropical Matte and Cool Shimmer*


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2013)

Whoo!  I got my 40-ounces (one 32-ounce bottle with a pump, one 8-ounce without) of philosophy purity at the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale tonight! $50.50, which is a lot to shell out all at once, especially since I'm still using the set from last year, but it would have cost at least $85 if I had bought the same amount in smaller bottles, and I *do* use it every day, plus I use it to clean anything that I use to apply bb cream, so I'm just chalking this up to a necessary annual purchase.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jul 20, 2013)

My husband and I rarely go to Wal-Mart, but we were on our way down for our second reception in TN and stopped in one for a few things, so of course I visited the make-up section. I got another of the Flower Beauty lip butters in Wispy Wisteria which goes on as a very wearable, somewhat sheer bright pink with some shimmer that lasts super well given that it is a lip butter. I also got a Hard Candy All Glossed Up Hydrating Lip Stain in the color Chic which is a nice nude that does not make me feel like my lips look too pale. I really love both of those things a lot.

Then I went to the Sephora here in Knoxville, TN (where my parents live) yesterday with a gift card I got for the wedding and picked up the Benefit Gettin' Cheeky set (Posie Tint, ChaCha Tint, and Sun Beam) and Too Faced Tan Without the Twinkle mini Chocolate Soleil bronzer (with a flatbuki brush) that I plan to use as a contour. I like the little brush, but it applies too much color for me to use it to contour, so I think I may have myself a new blush brush.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 20, 2013)

My goodies from BH Cosmetics arrived yesterday...





















Sooo excited to have new pretties to play with!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 20, 2013)

just hit up the nordstrom sale and picked up..





Set includes:- Full-size Damage Lipstick.- Mini Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in Como.- Mini Velvet Lip Pencil in Damned.- Limited edition covetable carry-all NARS tote bag.


By NARS
   *GWP included a *mini Orgasm blush and a mini face primer     



4.2 oz!!! its HUGE! there also was a typical *Clinique GWP* with a nice bag, lipstick, eyeshadow, full sized quickliner, eyeshadow duo, make up remover, deluxe sample size of eye cream and face wash.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Demeter goodies!
> 
> ...


 Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *COASTAL SCENTS IN HAVING A CHRISTMAS IN JULY SALE! EVERYTHING IS 35% OFF!*
> 
> ...


 Cant wait to see your swatches!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Recently I bought:
> 
> ...


 Those are pretty colors, must check poshmark!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My 2 Scratch N Dent Mystery bags from Llarowe came today! Once again, I am thrilled with my surprise polishes! *
> 
> ...


 Wow prettiness overload!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My goodies from BH Cosmetics arrived yesterday...
> 
> ...


 I'm in eye shadow heaven looking at all those pretties.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just hit up the nordstrom sale and picked up..
> 
> ...


 Great haul!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just hit up the nordstrom sale and picked up..
> 
> ...


 I just realized how insanely huge that Clinique moisturizer is.  I think I have the 1.7 oz one, which I thought was big.  The 4.2 oz jar is nearly 2.5x as big as the 1.7oz one.  You got an awesome deal with that!  Well done, Jess!


----------



## elha (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh this thread is so bad!

After getting a sample from Sephora I fell in love with Balenciaga's Florabotanica. Found a great deal on eBay, $30 off retail. Can't wait for it to arrive...





Also picked up Fresh's gel moisturizer--can't decide if the rose scent is too strong. Some days it seems so.





Philosophy rep at Sephora this week sold me on trying these wipes. I never remember to wash my face at night so I love these things. Been using a very refreshing wipe from Burt's Bees, but I'm anxious to try these.





By some miracle I have been able to keep myself away from Nordstrom.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 22, 2013)

I went to Target today, and got a green eyeliner from Rimmel, and then two pricier products on clearance for half off: 

NP Set lipstick in Hong Kong





Pixi Lid Last Shadow Pen in Peach Pave: 





I like the shadow pen's color and staying power, however it seems like a tiny amount of product since I see no way to sharpen it.....maybe I'm missing something. 

Unfortunately, I think that I'll be returning the lipstick--I like the color but it has a really strong crayon-y smell so I think it may be a bit past its prime.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to Target today, and got a green eyeliner from Rimmel, and then two pricier products on clearance for half off:
> 
> ...


 With those plastic pencils, you just sharpen them with a sharpener, just like you would a wood pencil.


----------



## DeSha (Jul 22, 2013)

Went shopping on Birchbox and picked up these two items:


----------



## DeSha (Jul 22, 2013)

Went shopping on Birchbox and picked up these two items:


----------



## jayeme (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With those plastic pencils, you just sharpen them with a sharpener, just like you would a wood pencil.


 Really? Is a normal sharpener sharp enough to go through plastic?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? Is a normal sharpener sharp enough to go through plastic?


 Yep, I have a cheapo sharpener and it worked just fine on my plastic Mirenesse pencil! I know it seems weird, but a lot of brands are doing it these days!


----------



## jayeme (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, I have a cheapo sharpener and it worked just fine on my plastic Mirenesse pencil! I know it seems weird, but a lot of brands are doing it these days!


 That's awesome! Thanks so much for the tip!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Went shopping on Birchbox and picked up these two items:


 I just ordered the bar of African Black Soap from Birchbox!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Plus Benefit Erase Paste, the mystery 2 pack, and the bag of Macaroons.  I kept switching between the bobby pins and the macaroons and I decided to go with the food


----------



## DeSha (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered the bar of African Black Soap from Birchbox!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Plus Benefit Erase Paste, the mystery 2 pack, and the bag of Macaroons.  I kept switching between the bobby pins and the macaroons and I decided to go with the food


You can never go wrong with food





I love Black Soap and was very interested in the powder form because I don't see that very often. So I am looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can never go wrong with food
> ...


 Yes!  I love food!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Let us know how it is!  I have never tried black soap before but I thought I should give it a try.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered the bar of African Black Soap from Birchbox!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Plus Benefit Erase Paste, the mystery 2 pack, and the bag of Macaroons.  I kept switching between the bobby pins and the macaroons and I decided to go with the food


 I hope you don't regret your choice...I have gotten those macaroons twice (the chocolate ones) and I found them completely disgusting, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I looooove the black soap though, I hope you love it. It works better than anything to keep my pores clear!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope you don't regret your choice...I have gotten those macaroons twice (the chocolate ones) and I found them completely disgusting, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Really? I got them in one of my birchboxes and I really liked them.. They tasted kinda healthy and dessert-y at the same time.  But, I know that lots of people didn't like them.  

Oh good.  I hope it works well on my pores too because my skin is looking awful right now!!


----------



## hindsighting (Jul 24, 2013)

Picked up at Sephora:

Clinique Pore Refining Solutions Instant Perfector

UD De-Slick Setting Spray

Sephora Beauty To Go Fragrance Sampler (so I can get the Light Blue fragrance pen for $7 cheaper!)

100 point perk: YSL Faux Cils Babydoll Mascara

100 point perk: AmorePacific Future Response Age Defense Cream

Samples: deluxe sample of Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector in Opal, bareMineral Lash Domination Mascara, Carol's Daughter Monoi shampoo and conditioner, Korres primer, and they also threw in a sample of Coach Love and a little card with Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Jul 24, 2013)

I bought these in the last few weeks.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 24, 2013)

Just got back from Target and Marshalls. Here's what I got from Target:





Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Honey.





Maybelline Clean Express Makeup Remover





Garnier Fructis Anti-Frizz Serum

And from Marshalls, both nicely discounted:





Fekkai Curl Cream for $10 (usually $22)





h2o+ Oasis Mist for $3.50 

And, waiting for me in the mail when I got home, ordered from a Korean eBay seller:





Skinfood Peach Sake Pore BB Cream


----------



## lovepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Got my BB order in today.  I got a different mystery pick two than others I have seen posted.  I got a Karuna Hydrating treatment mask and Algenist Firming and Lifting cream.

My order not pictured was the Sumita shadow pencil in pink color.  I also ordered the Model Co lipsticks but they are coming on a seperate shipment.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got back from Target and Marshalls. Here's what I got from Target:
> 
> ...


I really like that Maybelline Makeup Remover, I've been using it for a couple weeks.  It works really nice, I think it works just as good as Lancome's Bi-Facil.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really like that Maybelline Makeup Remover, I've been using it for a couple weeks.  It works really nice, I think it works just as good as Lancome's Bi-Facil.


 I just tried it out, I think it works pretty well but not perfectly--when I washed my face after, I still had a little bit of mascara come off. Still, for $5, it's decent!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Picked up at Sephora:
> 
> ...


 Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzBrownbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow that's a lot of goodies to play with!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jul 25, 2013)

> I really like that Maybelline Makeup Remover, I've been using it for a couple weeks.Â  It works really nice, I think it works just as good as Lancome's Bi-Facil.Â


 That's really good to know! I absolutely love Lancomes Bi Facil but I just won't spend that kind of money on makeup remover... my makeup addict mind can justify a lot but not that lol. I do love when I receive it as part of a GWP. I'm going to hunt down the cheaper version tomorrow. Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 25, 2013)

Happy Coastal Scents Day for me!



I took full advantage of the 35% off all products! These photos do not do them justice, they are stunning in person.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jul 25, 2013)

In my search for sunscreen for my face, I bought the Alba Botancia mineral SPF 20 one (green tube). I tried it yesterday and it blends in a lot better than my Yes to Cucumber SPF 30 one, but I think that may be due to the lower SPF since my Coola SPF 20 sample blended in better too. I like it though, not too greasy, actually not greasy at all on my skin, and I just set it with a light layer of my BareMinerals Ready Foundation.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 25, 2013)

The second part of my BB order came today!  I got the Model Co Party Proof Lipstick Trio in Classic.  Colors include Red Velvet (red), Peony (pink), Disco Fever (coralish, pinkish).


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's really good to know! I absolutely love Lancomes Bi Facil but I just won't spend that kind of money on makeup remover... my makeup addict mind can justify a lot but not that lol. I do love when I receive it as part of a GWP. I'm going to hunt down the cheaper version tomorrow. Thanks for the tip!!!


 No problem, I hope you like it!



> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried it out, I think it works pretty well but not perfectly--when I washed my face after, I still had a little bit of mascara come off. Still, for $5, it's decent!


Thats so funny, that ALWAYS happened to me with Bi-Facil but never with the Maybelline one. It's odd how things work differently for different people.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The second part of my BB order came today!  I got the Model Co Party Proof Lipstick Trio in Classic.  Colors include Red Velvet (red), Peony (pink), Disco Fever (coralish, pinkish).


They look like great colors, the swatches I've seen of Peony have been really pretty.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 25, 2013)

I keep forgetting to post here lol

My recent purchases are:

the Allure beauty box

Suki Exfoliating foaming cleanser

First Aid Beauty Repair cream

Beecology Buzz balm peppermint lip balm

Revlon hair dye in dark mahogony brown

and last Revlon just bitten balm stain in honey

not much but for me it was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 25, 2013)

Black soap is now on my shopping list, thanks ladies!

I hit Sally Beauty today and picked up some China Glaze polishes (buy one get one til the 27th!)  I finally bought Rare &amp; Radiant, their dupe for Chanel Peridot, it's gorg! 

I've really been trying to rein in my beauty spending the last couple months, but I think I'm going through eyeliner withdrawls.........


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 26, 2013)

*My Ipsy inspired Demeter order...*





*Honeysuckle**, Sunshine, **Swimming Pool**, Golden Delicious, **Pink Lemonade*

*Plus, two Birchbox orders...*





*Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser, pack of brush guards, Pick Two mystery pack: Color Club mini in Clambake Coral and Stila Face The Day Moisturizer sample*





*Beauty Protector, The Balm InStain blush in Argyle, LAQA &amp; CO Lip Duo, Pick Two Mystery Pack: Nuance Lights, Camera, Action Eye Trio in Sapphire/Silver Shimmer and Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse Multi Usage Dry Oil (not pictured: Tibi Empire Pouch gwp)*

*And a Darling Girl Cosmetics order...*





*In jars: Coco Loco, Electric Sex, London Calling, Papercut, Paper Planes, Eclipse, Mochi Diamond Dust, Mischievous, Copper Storm*

*In bags: Double Bubble and Leaping Lizards*


----------



## cbouris (Jul 26, 2013)

I bought another Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder (Luminous Light), NARS Eyeshadow in Himalayas...





(On the right, Christine from Temptalia's swatch, not mine)

Lush Ocean Salt and Rub Rub Rub scrubs, First Aid Beauty rollerball eye treatment, as well as a new magnifying mirror with LED lights to replace my broken one. 

The last of my Coastal Scents purchases also arrived, and they look awesome!


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Jul 26, 2013)

> Wow that's a lot of goodies to play with!


 Thanks! I also bought the Smashbox Heat palette, Mac Pro long wear foundation, mac lip pencil in cork and mac lipstick in Touch....I think that's all...lol! Now, I'm on a no buy for a while.


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Jul 26, 2013)

> I bought another Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder (Luminous Light), NARS Eyeshadow in Himalayas...
> 
> (On the right, Christine from Temptalia's swatch, not mine) Lush Ocean Salt and Rub Rub Rub scrubs, First Aid Beauty rollerball eye treatment, as well as a new magnifying mirror with LED lights to replace my broken one.Â  The last of my Coastal Scents purchases also arrived, and they look awesome!Â


 I LOVE Nars Eyeshadow! I only own Cordura but I plan on buying more after my "no buy" holiday is over ðŸ˜«


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 26, 2013)

I caved and bought both of the CEW boxes,  and Olive Eyeko skinny liner. Getting with order Free Mystery Pick 2, and Dormify pillowcase. My no-buy plans for July big fail, I think I bought something every week! I must do better in August.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The second part of my BB order came today!  I got the Model Co Party Proof Lipstick Trio in Classic.  Colors include Red Velvet (red), Peony (pink), Disco Fever (coralish, pinkish).


 Those are so pretty! I am thinking about ordering since I am not getting them in my box. How are they?


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My Ipsy inspired Demeter order...*
> 
> ...


 Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2013)

So this happened last night:

Item Sku Qty Subtotal Subtotal $56.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (CEW Prestige &amp; Mass Boxes Offer, 9-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 9months20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$22.40
*Grand Total*
*$33.60*
*Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Facial Cleanser*
851781 001171 1 $16.00
*Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Choose*
Mystery Pack 5823 1 $10.00
*Limited Edition: Prestige Headliners - Birchbox for CEW*
CEW Prestige 1 $18.00
*Limited Edition: Mass Appeal - Birchbox for CEW*
CEW mass 1 $12.00


----------



## mspocket (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this happened last night:
> 
> ...


 nice!!


----------



## bigsexyhair (Jul 26, 2013)

I was just at Sephora tonight and purchased a LancÃ´me palette called Taupe Craze. Was also looking for some metalic shades but didn't see any I liked.


----------



## FairyWearsBoots (Jul 27, 2013)

The Karl Lagerfeld for Sephora palette. It was just re-released here in Poland and I think it is amazing! The color payoff is fantastic and the shades are very nice, especially the gold is really flattering. You do pay for the packaging, but it is adorable


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jul 27, 2013)

Well, I fell off of the low-buy, strict- list wagon tonight...and straight into the lovely arms of MAC and Sephora! Ashamed...that I'm not ashamed!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went into Sephora to pick up my Birthday goodies since mine is on Monday, and to exchange a few items that I had an allergic reaction to, for things that were on the low-buy list I made for myself. And I did! The only problem with that is I also wound up with some lipsticks that were certainly not on my list! And the same thing happened at MAC! One was on my list, one wasn't. Yup, no more mall fun for me for a little while! I posted in the low-buy section of the forum, but didn't want to post any temptation inducing pictures there, so below are what I came home with for those who like to look at swatches/pictures! :wink3:




(Items in the picture) -Laura Mercier "Tightline Activator" (on my list) -Laura Mercier "Black Ebony" tightliner cake (on my list) -Korres Wild Rose Mineral Foundation (on my list) -Benefit Real Birthday "Turn-ons" kit (Watts Up! and "They're Real Mascara" (Birthday freebee) - OCC Lip Tar "Lydia" (On my list. Also, it's my name...couldn't resist that one!) -Urban Decay lipsticks in "Streak" and "Fiend" - these are absolutely stunning! - (not on my list.) -MAC "Candy Yum-Yum" (not on my list, but been lusting after it since I tried it on ages ago), and "Syrup" (on my list) -Sample of Benefit 15hour primer



Swatches top to bottom: -MAC "Candy Yum-Yum" -MAC "Syrup" (On my list) -Urban Decay "Streak" -Urban Decay "Fiend" -OCC Lip Tar "Lydia" (On my list)


----------



## meaganola (Jul 27, 2013)

What is that pink on the top swatch? I need it! But I might already have it!


----------



## LovelyLush (Jul 27, 2013)

*Sephora VIB cards* 
*Hautelook/Nordstrom Beauty Bag *_(sucked!)_

*Murad Time Release Acne Cleanser* _(on the hunt for my HG cleanser, this has been okay so far, but I think this just made me realized Benzoyl Peroxide works better for my skin than Salicylic Acid) -_ came with a sample of Murad Oil Control Mattifier which I think actually works!!
*ULTA Extreme Wear Gel Eyeliner* _(I bought this online thinking it was brown... it's almost black.. works well for the $4 price, just wish it was actually brown, haha)_

*Origins Clear Improvements Active Charcoal Mask* _(really loving this so far!)_

*Origins Super Spot Remover* _(haven't seen much of an improvement so far... still liking Effaclar Duo better, just wish it didn't suck the life from my skin!)_

*Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Tri-Wheat Leave In Conditioner *_(only tried once... so far so good!)_

*John Frieda Luxurious Volume Root Booster* _(My favorite for volume at the roots.. just make sure you blow dry it out or it'll get crusty!! I have really thin, dark hair that gets greasy easily with too much product. This is probably my 3rd bottle... really loving the new packaging)_

*L'Oreal Telescopic Shocking Extensions* - waterproof. _(favorite drugstore mascara, needed a waterproof version for summer!)_

Sample: *Bare Minerals Lash Domination Mascara* _(The brush is HUGE but I really love it besides that! I have smaller eyes so big brushes just don't work for me... I think this would be an incredible mascara if the brush size were smaller. Love the shape &amp; formula)_

*Laura Geller Balance &amp; Brighten *in Medium _(I buff this over my foundation as a powder... I like it so far! Can't decide if I like it more than my MAC Mineralize Skin Finish in Med. Plus) _Came with a miniscule sample of Matte Maker which I haven't tried yet
*Korres Face Primer *_*(*purchased this since it doesn't contain silicone &amp; I had a feeling that was playing a part in my cystic acne... I really like it so far &amp; I think combined with the Murad Oil Control Mattifer it's done wonders at keeping my face matte &amp; makeup on all day at work without needing to touch up)_

*Kat Von D Ladybird Palette* _(Beautiful mattes!! I really love matte eyeshadows &amp; these are gorgeous neutral colors. Should have taken the photo with the palette open! My new go-to palette, along with my Lorac Pro of course.)_


*That's been over the last few weeks! I also just made an order on Beauty Sage since I had 72 hours to use a $10 off coupon, and purchased:*

Item Unit Price Quantity Subtotal



One Love Organics Easy Does It Foaming Cleanser, Discovery Size

Ships within 1-3 Business Days.

$9.00
1 $9.00



Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Face Wash &amp; Mask

Ships within 1-3 Business Days.

$18.00
1 $18.00



Bayberry Naturals Rosehip &amp; Hibiscus Moisturizer

Ships within 1-3 Business Days.

$16.00
1 $16.00
  
*TOTAL of $33 with free shipping. *I really should stop but I have a 20% off everything coupon for Ulta that I have until 8/3 to use... ahhhh!! Plus I may make a Jouer order since I have a 50% off coupon, I mean really... I can't pass that up, right?? I've been so good lately, too... lol


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, I fell off of the low-buy, strict- list wagon tonight...and straight into the lovely arms of MAC and Sephora! Ashamed...that I'm not ashamed!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LovelyLush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why didn't you like the Hautelook summer bag?


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FairyWearsBoots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's such a cute palette.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, I fell off of the low-buy, strict- list wagon tonight...and straight into the lovely arms of MAC and Sephora! Ashamed...that I'm not ashamed!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LovelyLush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow that's a lot of shopping!


----------



## LovelyLush (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Why didn't you like the Hautelook summer bag?


 Lots of reasons. The lip stain/gloss was a bright clown orange, the perfume smelled like an old lady, they only sent ONE "half-body" tan towel (couldn't just send enough for one full body use?), mascara didn't really work out they way it was described but I will be trying it again, the travel brush set is just awful.. poor shape, scratchy, dollar store material. Just wish I spent my money on something else.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LovelyLush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lots of reasons. The lip stain/gloss was a bright clown orange, the perfume smelled like an old lady, they only sent ONE "half-body" tan towel (couldn't just send enough for one full body use?), mascara didn't really work out they way it was described but I will be trying it again, the travel brush set is just awful.. poor shape, scratchy, dollar store material. Just wish I spent my money on something else.


I was afraid I'd get a lip color I wouldn't like, but I lucked out and got something I'd wear. 





Miranesse Lip Bomb in #22





NYX Margarita


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 27, 2013)

> Lots of reasons. The lip stain/gloss was a bright clown orange, the perfume smelled like an old lady, they only sent ONE "half-body" tan towel (couldn't just send enough for one full body use?), mascara didn't really work out they way it was described but I will be trying it again, the travel brush set is just awful.. poor shape, scratchy, dollar store material. Just wish I spent my money on something else.


 Totally agree. My eyelash food or whatever brush was bent all crazy-like where I can't use it. They offered me a $4 credit. It was so not worth $20. I will never buy a HauteLook bag again lol.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FairyWearsBoots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen this before, but loving the design!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LovelyLush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice order! I think you're going to love the Korres! Everything I've tried from that brand, I've fallen in love with! Also, glad to hear positives about the Kat Von D Ladybird palette; it looked gorgeous when I saw it in the store!



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great haul!


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *FairyWearsBoots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So cute!!


----------



## LovelyLush (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was afraid I'd get a lip color I wouldn't like, but I lucked out and got something I'd wear.
> ...


 *You totally lucked out! That lipstain is actually pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got Margarita too, but it just doesn't look good on me unfortunately... swatch is nice though!*



> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally agree. My eyelash food or whatever brush was bent all crazy-like where I can't use it. They offered me a $4 credit.
> 
> It was so not worth $20. I will never buy a HauteLook bag again lol.


  
*Spent $26 w/shipping... not happy!! I won't buy any future bags either unless they really step them up.*


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LovelyLush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LovelyLush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *You totally lucked out! That lipstain is actually pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got Margarita too, but it just doesn't look good on me unfortunately... swatch is nice though!*
> ...


 I agree I spend $26 too.  I like a lot of the things but there are some I am pretty disappointed in.  Especially the Miranesse, I got it in the color #22 and even though I like it much better than orange, when I tried it, it looked terrible on me.  So I'm pretty sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and since I swatched it, even my sister didn't want to trade me for it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 29, 2013)

Mini Ulta Haul!





Pencils, from L-R (all Ulta brand except for NYX):  

-Smokey Eyes Auto Liner in Black Plum

-Auto Eye Liner in Indigo

-Smokey Eyes Auto Liner in Cobalt

-Lip Crayon in American Girl

-Lip Liner in Rose, and.... (drumroll please!)

-NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk!  

Samples are top row, L-R:

Prada Infusion D'Iris Pafum

Benefit Under My Spell Noelle eau de toilette

Benefit Stay Flawless Primer


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jul 29, 2013)

I just picked up a couple lipsticks:

Wet N Wild 508A Black Orchid which I was hoping to be a replacement for my now very old and icky Wet N Wild 907B Blackberry. However, Black Orchid is a couple shades lighter once on my lips so I think I may have to mix it with a black indie lipstick I have to get the correct color when I want it.

And then I saw the Rimmel Lasting Finish by Kate lipsticks, which are kind of my favorite lipsticks right now. They were running low on most of them but I did manage to get 103 which is a nice natural pink on my lips, similar to the 08 which is almost a perfect match for my lips (once on, not in the tube), and most people call it a tea rose color.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mini Ulta Haul!
> 
> ...


OMG OMG OMG.....don't tell me this is your first NYX Milk?!



Is it?!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 29, 2013)

It totally is! After seeing the BH eyeshadow swatches over the milk pencil that you and Zadi did, I was in love! I NEEDED it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Jul 29, 2013)

I purchased the Skyn Iceland Glacial Face Wash. I tried it when I requested free samples from the company, and loved it! My HG cleanser for sure. Unfortunately it's a little pricey for my budget right now, so I bought it on eBay....kinda sketchy I guess, but affordable!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HauteLook had Skyn Iceland on their site at 50% off about a month ago.  I got 2 items, and I'm really impressed with them.  Seems like brands rotate through HauteLook on a semi-regular basis, so you might keep an eye out there.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> HauteLook had Skyn Iceland on their site at 50% off about a month ago.  I got 2 items, and I'm really impressed with them.  Seems like brands rotate through HauteLook on a semi-regular basis, so you might keep an eye out there.


 Awesome, thanks for the tip!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It totally is! After seeing the BH eyeshadow swatches over the milk pencil that you and Zadi did, I was in love! I NEEDED it!


Girl, yes, your world will change LOL


----------



## jayeme (Jul 30, 2013)

Just raided the beauty aisle at Target! I seriously need to cut down on my shopping....Oh well, a lot of this was on clearance. So here's what I got today:





ELF pressed powder, Maybelline FitMe Blush, Nivea Lip Butter, Rimmel Kate Lipstick in 08, ELF Jumbo Lip Gloss Crayon, Covergirl Shadow Blast, Rimmel eyeshadow quad, Vaseline Spray &amp; Go moisturizer. 

I also just ordered coverup and a lipstick from Lorac....ooops, money spending!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 30, 2013)

I sure hope I just found my HG eyeshadows.  I seem to have accidentally ordered 3 Nars Eyeshadow Duos in Madrague.  I didn't realize that until the package showed up this afternoon.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jul 30, 2013)

I had some money left on my wedding giftcard to Sephora, and I do not have a Sephora very close to me, so I finally ordered the *BareMinerals Introducing BareMinerals Introducing Pretty Amazing Lip Color* kit which has: an eyeshadow, what I think is a cheek color (or will be for me unless it works better as a highlight), mascara, eyeliner, and the lip color. I think it started at $32, then was $28, and was marked down to $24 when I checked today. I figured it would be a good way to try multiple products from the line.





I also ordered the *Philosophy Christmas Cookie Shampoo, Shower Gel &amp; Bubble Bath*, mainly to use as a bubble bath. I have never bought any Philosophy before because it is so expensive and I have an indie brand I prefer for my bath and body stuff, but I needed something to put the order over $25 (yes, I know I did not need much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), and this seemed like a decent deal.





And I am also getting a set of mascara samples, a couple skin care samples, and then the Benefit Birthday gift. I may give my mom or sister the mascara though, since I already have one. Hopefully the package arrives by the end of the week ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Jul 30, 2013)

I love seeing everyone's hauls. You are all such enablers!!!

Today was an awesome mail day. I got my Sephora and Ulta orders.





I wanted to order my VIB Rouge card so I placed an order online for a few sale items. Turns out, the card isn't in the online welcome kit...just the mini lipstick. I picked up the Sephora airbrush foundation, a star tattoo pen (not waterproof, so that was a bummer, but its still cute) and a small size of the Smashbox green primer which turned out to be tiny. The rest in this photo is freebies.





For my Ulta order, I got all of this for $36.00 as I was able to cash in $14.00 in points.





As a bonus for spending $50.00, they sent this gift with purchase. I LOVE Ulta's GWPs. They are always very generous and filled with stuff I want to try.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 30, 2013)

just bought myself the Ariel rollerball today &amp; picked up a mirror to give to my bff. couldn't resist. the storybook palette was all out in this store - but I snagged the last mirror! also got my sephora bday gift!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hollie Haradon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love seeing everyone's hauls. You are all such enablers!!!
> 
> ...


 Nice haul!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hollie Haradon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love seeing everyone's hauls. You are all such enablers!!!
> 
> ...


Wait....YOU WENT SEPHORA ROUGE?!


----------



## Aira Hastings (Jul 31, 2013)

This,i have bought last week...


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jul 31, 2013)

These are the goodies I picked up from Ulta on my birthday! (I wound up receiving an Ulta gift card for my birthday, and was able to use my 20% off coupon with it, so I was was able to get a few goodies that were on my wish list without feeling guilty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wait....YOU WENT SEPHORA ROUGE?!


LOL. I know. Kind of crazy. I bought a Tria this year that push me right over the edge....but it is worth every penny.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hollie Haradon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL. I know. Kind of crazy. I bought a Tria this year that push me right over the edge....but it is worth every penny.


lol, well not too terribly crazy.....I'm not that far off from it too.....or maybe that is kind of crazy....BUT THAT'S *MY* KIND OF CRAZY!


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol, well not too terribly crazy.....I'm not that far off from it too.....or maybe that is kind of crazy....BUT THAT'S *MY* KIND OF CRAZY!


Well, at least if they haul us away to the looney bin, we will go looking fabulous.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hollie Haradon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, at least if they haul us away to the looney bin, we will go looking fabulous.


Rouge-y fabulous LOL I even ordered my Hubby some nice shaving cream just so he won't be all upset that I am actually excited to get to Rouge


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Rouge-y fabulous LOL I even ordered my Hubby some nice shaving cream just so he won't be all upset that I am actually excited to get to Rouge


That's too funny. I do the same thing. I started doing "Spa Night" for us once a week to get him into it too. We scrub down with a nice scrub, then I treat him to a mask, hand massage and foot massage. The funny part is he is such a man's man but likes feeling a little pampered by me. I, on the other hand, can buy things for myself, err..us, without guilt.





Congrats on getting to Rouge!!! 4x pts is coming up. Gah!


----------



## elha (Jul 31, 2013)

This week (so far)

Benefit's Porefessional--not totally blown away. It helps some, but I'm not sure I notice a difference after cc cream and concealer (I don't use foundation)

Too Faced's Shadow Insurance--was told this would put UD's primer to shame...and then make it put a bag over its head and hide in the closet for the rest of its life. Not seeing the big deal. Actually makes my shadow crease worse, but this could be because I'm using a new shadow. Will have to test...

Tarte's Maracuja concealer--this stuff is INTENSE. Comes out thick and oily, serious coverage, blends well. So far I like it. Came in a set from Sephora w/ a sample of the oil and the finishing powder. Those two are going to eBay.

Crease and smudge brushes from Target--about $2 each!

And at the risk of TMI, Completely Bare's home wax strips. I used to be pluck-only, but a few months ago I had my brows waxed for the first time. Hello, easy! Also: hello, expensive! This kit is "whole body," but I figure I can cut down the larger strips for face use. So far I love it. Super easy, less painful than in the salon. Don't care for the oil after-wax wipes, but whatevs.

The Porefessional came with that 6 mascara gift Ulta was advertising a while ago. That's a lot of friggin' mascara. Also going to eBay! I love when purchases pay for themselves!


----------



## DeSha (Aug 1, 2013)

After all the money I spent on Bondi, BB and other subs, I needed a low cost splurge. I was at my local dollar tree and picked up a few things


----------



## jayeme (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After all the money I spent on Bondi, BB and other subs, I needed a low cost splurge. I was at my local dollar tree and picked up a few things


 Nice! Clearly I need to be checking out the Dollar Tree more often!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After all the money I spent on Bondi, BB and other subs, I needed a low cost splurge. I was at my local dollar tree and picked up a few things


 Nice haul!


----------



## DeSha (Aug 2, 2013)

clearly lacking any sort of self control, here's is my Ricky's haul. all items were $1each.






includes: bronzer in sunset matte eyeshadows in suede and leather lip gels in lickable and wet lip gloss in all the way lipstick in slippery lip liner in merlot star dust loose shadow in eggplant


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 2, 2013)

My mini CVS haul Sally Hansen sugar coat Treat Heart Sally Hansen lustre shine Plume WNW fast dry Gray's Anatomy WNW megalast Disturbia I may already have Disturbia, so I might have to exchange that one. They had a decent sale and I got ECB for the Sally Hansen, plus I had two $1 Sally Hansen coupons and a 30% off CVS coupon. I love a good sale on pretty polish!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 2, 2013)

Just found an 8 oz tube of Pacifica's Waikiki Pikake at TJ Maxx for $7.99  (and I didn't even have to pay shipping!)

WHEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 4, 2013)

I picked up an NYC Applelicious lip balm in "Apple Blossom" while I was at CVS today when I was getting some medicine. I love it!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Aug 4, 2013)

I got a few things from Ulta yesterday: - Orly ridge filler basecoat - Orly top coat - Nyx powder blush in Cinnamon - Nyx cream blush in Natural Already tried the new basecoat and it actually works unlike a previous one I had from Sallys. And I have been wanting to try a corally blush and one of the cream blushes for a while now, so I am super excited for those.


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 4, 2013)

Just received the Josie Maran Moroccan Getaway set from QVC. Absolutely love it! I think I own about 75% of Josie's line by now and so far love each and every product.


----------



## iPretty949 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just received the Josie Maran Moroccan Getaway set from QVC. Absolutely love it! I think I own about 75% of Josie's line by now and so far love each and every product.


Cool! I saw that from QVC last week and kinda regrets why I didn't get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love the argan oil and moisturizer!


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 5, 2013)

I finally caved and bought some Hard Candy stuff from Walmart the other day.  I've been eyeballing the display for months, I haven't purchased anything from Hard Candy since way back (think 20 years back!) when their metallic acid green polish was all the rage




  So I picked up their Lite Bright under eye concealer.  It's terrible.  Stay far, far away!  I also go their All Glossed Up gloss/stain in Orange You Sweet.  I like it, only it's not orange.  At all.  It's neon pink!!

I guess this means that I must go shopping again to make up for these failures!


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 5, 2013)

I was bad...

Birchbox Order

- Model Co Party Pack Lipsticks (Neutrals)

- Model Co Party Pack Lipsticks (Classics)

- Pick 2 Mystery Pack

With the 20OFF code and 200 points it was $18 out the door, so worth it to me for 6 lippies and some samples.

Sephora Order

I *really* wanted to the DL mini since I've never tried her polishes and it reminds me of UD Ziggy's which is a staple for me!

- Koh Gen Do Spa Water *LOVE THIS STUFF*

- UD Shadow Pencil in Mushroom

- 100 Pt: DL Mini

- 100 Pt: Lady Gaga Fame mini

- 100 Pt: Ole Hendreksin Truth Youth Activating Oil

- Murad Clarifying Cleanser Deluxe Sample

- Three sample packets - hopefully I get what I wanted!

Only $35 out the door because of Rogue free shipping...I could get used to this. (But slowly using my points up, so will need that 4x point event next week!)

And...will get a Birchbox, Glossybox, and a LMdB box this month on top of that and a very likely order from Sephora during the Bonus Point Event. Why does beauty shopping and stockpiling make me so happy?  Ugh.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was bad...
> 
> ...


 Wow, you have some fun mail coming your way!

I too made an order just to get the DL 100 pt. perk &amp; I was just so excited about it.  Next week I plan on buying more DL nail polish &amp; getting the triple pts.  Shopping &amp; nail polish are my weakness right now.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was bad...
> 
> ...


 Nice haul and awesome mail coming up for you.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Aug 5, 2013)

My fiance ordered me the Ariel storybook palette yesterday as an early birthday present. Can't wait


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My fiance ordered me the Ariel storybook palette yesterday as an early birthday present. Can't wait


 Awww that's sweet! 

I own that palette and used it a lot last week, during my beach vacation.  The shadows wore really well, even in the FL heat! And the colors are gorgeous, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## LovelyLush (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My fiance ordered me the Ariel storybook palette yesterday as an early birthday present. Can't wait


 Yesterday? How? I thought it was sold out


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 5, 2013)

I swore I was going on a pretty strict low-buy for August -- but, well... I suck. Today I bought: Yes to Tomatoes Clearing Facial Mask Yes to Blueberries Body Wash Yes to Blueberries Exfoliating Face Wash Yes to Cucumbers Facial Towelettes Yes to Cucumbers on-the-go Facial Towelettes x 3 (for gift giving!) Yes to Cucumbers Body Wash Yes to Cucumbers Cleansing Milk That's about $70 worth of products and I spent a mere $20! Living Social has a deal - $25 for $50 worth of product. Use the code AUG10 and receive $10 off. (That makes it $15 + $5 standard shipping!) Winning!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My fiance ordered me the Ariel storybook palette yesterday as an early birthday present. Can't wait


 That's really sweet!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 5, 2013)

This Elizabeth Arden mask was on clearance at TJ Maxx, I hope it's good! I also picked up the eyelash curler for $3 in the checkout line, as I've actually never used an eyelash curler before (crazy, I know!) so I thought I'd give it a try. Elsewhere, got the NYX eye pencil in milk to use as an eyeshadow base (recommended here), Covergirl Ink It Eyeliner in Aquamarine, and Rimmel Kate matte lipstick in shade 103.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 5, 2013)

*My LLarowe and Ulta orders . . .*





*Colors by Llarowe Runt &amp; Good Fortune*





*Urban Decay Rapture &amp; Jilted*

*swatches:*


----------



## JC327 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My LLarowe and Ulta orders . . .*
> 
> ...


 Those are really pretty lipsticks and the nail polishes are super cute.


----------



## mauu (Aug 6, 2013)

So excited to finally get my very first Z palette! I was afraid the leopard print would turn out tacky in real life, but it looks pretty cute in my opinion.

It contains 5 Inglot eyeshadows and 4 Too Faced eyeshadows from the French &amp; Fabulous palette. The shades are (left to right):

Too Faced Mess in a Dress - Inglot Pearl #395 - Too Faced Totally Toasted Brown

Inglot AMC Shine #15 - Too Faced Totally Toasted Beige - Inglot Pearl #421

Inglot AMC #63 - Too Faced Poodle Puff Pink - Inglot Pearl #423

Here's to hoping I'll actually use up some eyeshadows now. I've had these for way too long now...


----------



## jayeme (Aug 6, 2013)

I got orders from Ulta and Lorac in today! 





From Ulta: Urban Decay Deluxe Shadow Box (which came with a travel sized eyeshadow primer potion), NYX Natural palette, Essence purple eyeliner pencil, ULTA sharpener (basically free, I needed $10 worth of non-UD product so I could use a $3.50 off coupon lol).

From Lorac: Lipstick in Long Kiss, Coverup in C2. 

I'm pretty happy with everything except maybe the NYX palette...When I swatched, the colors didn't really show up. I'm going to try it over a primer of some kind, but if it still doesn't work it may be going back. I'm pretty sure Ulta takes opened/tested returns, but can anyone verify that?


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Aug 6, 2013)

> I got orders from Ulta and Lorac in today!Â
> 
> From Ulta: Urban Decay Deluxe Shadow Box (which came with a travel sized eyeshadow primer potion), NYX Natural palette, Essence purple eyeliner pencil, ULTA sharpener (basically free, I needed $10 worth of non-UD product so I could use a $3.50 off coupon lol). From Lorac: Lipstick in Long Kiss, Coverup in C2.Â  I'm pretty happy with everything except maybe the NYX palette...When I swatched, the colors didn't really show up. I'm going to try it over a primer of some kind, but if it still doesn't work it may be going back. I'm pretty sure Ulta takes opened/tested returns, but can anyone verify that?


 Yes, Ulta does accept returns of used products within 30 days and as long as not too much is used. I just returned the two Bouncy Blushes I got because they didn't work for me with out a problem.


----------



## LindaD (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got orders from Ulta and Lorac in today!
> 
> ...


Ulta will return an item that has been used. I feel like most places do (drugstores, Target, Sephora, etc.), so it must be something the makeup companies have set up.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hollie Haradon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, Ulta does accept returns of used products within 30 days and as long as not too much is used. I just returned the two Bouncy Blushes I got because they didn't work for me with out a problem.


 Oh, good, thank you!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mauu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HOW CUTE IS THIS?! I have two of the leopard palettes and I LOVE them! I don't have this size though, I positively adore it!



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My LLarowe and Ulta orders . . .*
> 
> ...


 That's it Trix, I'm coming over to your house to play with all of the pretties! LOL







> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got orders from Ulta and Lorac in today!
> 
> ...


 Very nice haul!


----------



## LovelyLush (Aug 7, 2013)

*My (20% off everything) ULTA purchase, and a (50% off everything) Jouer purchase:*


Urban Decay All Nighter Setting Spray
ULTA brand Dual Tipped Applicators (pointy tips)
Baby Lips in Berry Bomb (already took it out &amp; left it at work!) 
Ecotools Deluxe Fan Brush
OPI Nail Lacquer in You're Such a Budapest
NYX Nude Matte single shadow in Underneath it All
NYX single shadow in Champagne (but I guess is also called "Silk"?? I think something was labeled wrong)
NYX single shadow in Sparkle Cedar
Stila Stay All Day Liquid Eye Liner (brown)

(GWP) Stila Lip Glaze in Vanilla, 3 Stila Smudge Crayons (black, umber, smoke)
(samples) Fekkai Glossing shampoo &amp; conditioner foils, Bamboo Smooth anti-frizz shampoo, conditioner &amp; Kendi Oil, Biolage Aqua-Immersion Creme Masque _(which is funny, because I definitely ordered the "variety" sample pack &amp; got all hair care that I don't really care much about)_ 
Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Chamomile
Jouer Creme Highlighter in Tiare
(samples) Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tints in both Bronzed &amp; Glow

Edit: OH and also, not pictured, a Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy roller ball perfume!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LovelyLush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome haul! I positively ADORE those Ulta Dual Tip Applicators, I buy them all the time! They are the bombdiggity


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 7, 2013)

Birthday hauls so far....more to come.

Sephora haul #1






Benefit Birthday gift
Laura Mercier Smooth Finish Foundation Powder in Pecan (sample - it matches me perfectly!)
Sephora/OPI nail polish in It's Bouquet With Me
Some Sephora brushes that were on sale

Ulta haul 






Anatasia Catwalk palette (LOVE)
Sally Hansen Maximum Growth
Ulta Instant nail polish remover (LOVE)
Revlon nail polishes in Iconic, Smoldering, and Naughty (LOVE)
Ulta jumbo wedges
samples





Catwalk palette up close

Nordstrom haul #1





Buy 2 Get 1 free deal - The polishes I REALLY wanted were sold out but I brought Deborah Lippmann nail polishes in Daytripper, Diamonds and Pearls (I brought this because of the name), and Stormy Weather 

Revlon's Iconic is a close dupe for Deborah Lippmann's nail polish in Stormy Weather but I didn't realize it until my orders arrived. 



I know this was a terrible paint job lol

Top: DL's Stormy Weather (a tad more grey)

Bottom: Revlon's Iconic (a tad more blue)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birthday hauls so far....more to come.
> 
> ...






 and WOW!  Awesome hauls!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birthday hauls so far....more to come.
> 
> ...






and darn you, now I want that Catwalk palette! LOL


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got orders from Ulta and Lorac in today!
> 
> ...


 nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LovelyLush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birthday hauls so far....more to come.
> 
> ...


 That's an amazing haul! &amp;


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks lol!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's an amazing haul! &amp;


 Thank you!


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 7, 2013)

I just got my Butter London polishes from Nordstrom! 





Buy 2 Get 1 Free offer from last weekend- Bit Faker, Fiddlesticks, and No More Waity Katie

I think that I've been so nonchalant about my Bondi box because I have so many polishes being delivered lol


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my Butter London polishes from Nordstrom!
> 
> ...


 Love those colors!


----------



## madeupMegan (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birthday hauls so far....more to come.
> 
> ...


 The Catwalk palette is gorgeous! Also loving all your nail polish choices, I have It's Bouquet with Me, and think it's a great sparkly silvery purple glitter! Sucks that 2 turned out to be dupes, any way you can return? Happy birthday btw!



> Originally Posted by *LovelyLush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So jealous! Particularly of that Stila GWP, I'd love that! How are you finding the smudge crayons?


----------



## jayeme (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LovelyLush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice!! I had the same samples as you, though, and I was kind of irritated too. There really should be 3 options (fragrance, skincare, haircare) and then variety, so that variety can be an actual variety....I just placed another Ulta order (Urban Decay GWP today!), and I picked "skincare" this time, even though an actual variety would be my preference.


----------



## LovelyLush (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So jealous! Particularly of that Stila GWP, I'd love that! How are you finding the smudge crayons?


 I used the purple/plum toned one (forget the name) as an eyeliner today (upper lash line, not waterline) &amp; it's still going strong 14 hours later! Loving them so far, especially since it's probably not something I would have purchase on my own.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my Butter London polishes from Nordstrom!
> 
> ...


 wow LOOOOVE No More Waity Katie!   Someday I'll break down and buy a Butter London polish!


----------



## LovelyLush (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nice!! I had the same samples as you, though, and I was kind of irritated too. There really should be 3 options (fragrance, skincare, haircare) and then variety, so that variety can be an actual variety....I just placed another Ulta order (Urban Decay GWP today!), and I picked "skincare" this time, even though an actual variety would be my preference.


 Totally agree. I liked when you could pick your own individual samples (like Sephora). I don't mind the "surprise" samples, they're actually really great sometimes... but ...I need more haircare samples like I need a hole in my head. 

Their GWPs have just been getting better &amp; better though! They probably realize how tempting they are (especially with the 4 hr windows), which leads people to make purchases more often!


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Catwalk palette is gorgeous! Also loving all your nail polish choices, I have It's Bouquet with Me, and think it's a great sparkly silvery purple glitter! Sucks that 2 turned out to be dupes, any way you can return? Happy birthday btw!


 Honestly I could, but I just don't feel like going through the hassle. And thank you!



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> wow LOOOOVE No More Waity Katie!   Someday I'll break down and buy a Butter London polish!


 Yeah, all these hauls were definitely impulse buys. I'm not looking forward to seeing my CC statement....lol


----------



## smacbeauty (Aug 7, 2013)

HEY GUYS!!

My most recent purchases are:

-a L'OrÃ©al Paris mascare (shocking extensions, in the telescopic "collection) it's really good!

-a new micellar water (cause I didn't have some anymore

xoxo

Smacbeauty!

(edited to comply with TOS - magicalmom)


----------



## jayeme (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LovelyLush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Totally agree. I liked when you could pick your own individual samples (like Sephora). I don't mind the "surprise" samples, they're actually really great sometimes... but ...I need more haircare samples like I need a hole in my head.
> ...


 True! This is my 2nd order in 2 weeks, the first was smaller and thus no GWP, this was larger and actually had TWO GWPs, the Urban Decay one and then the Ulta one. Definitely wouldn't have been able to convince myself I needed a 2nd order without all that free stuff lol. I am going to have a ton of new makeup in about a week!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stellagreen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its not my purchase but its my husbands purchase of Galaxy s3....


 I love mine! I hope he enjoys his as much as I do!


----------



## stellagreen (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love mine! I hope he enjoys his as much as I do!


 

Ya he is engoying so much


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 8, 2013)

> I swore I was going on a pretty strict low-buy for August -- but, well... I suck. Today I bought: Yes to Tomatoes Clearing Facial Mask Yes to Blueberries Body Wash Yes to Blueberries Exfoliating Face Wash Yes to Cucumbers Facial Towelettes Yes to Cucumbers on-the-go Facial Towelettes x 3 (for gift giving!) Yes to Cucumbers Body Wash Yes to Cucumbers Cleansing Milk That's about $70 worth of products and I spent a mere $20! Living Social has a deal - $25 for $50 worth of product. Use the code AUG10 and receive $10 off. (That makes it $15 + $5 standard shipping!) Winning!


 I was all "oh I can resist, I keep finding Yes To at TJ Maxx and Ross," then I realize it's 4% cash back on ebates at Living Social and for some reason that SIXTY CENTS sells me. I'm hopeless lol! I ordered the Yes to Cucumbers night cream, 45 ct towelettes, daily moisturizer, body wash and face wash (another awesome deal bought together! $9.99 for both when the face wash is $8.99 itself! Even though I just got the body wash at Ross for $4...hopeless, I tell you!!) I'm still kicking myself that I only picked up one Yes to Cucumbers calming mask when I saw them on clearance at TJ Maxx for $3!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 8, 2013)

> Birthday hauls so far....more to come. Sephora haul #1
> 
> 
> Benefit Birthday gift
> ...


 Great haul!! I love the polishes!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 8, 2013)

I've completely blown my August no buy... Ross &amp; TJ Maxx:




-Face Wraps (never heard of it but they were $3.99 lol!) -Hempz peaches and cream body lotion (smells AMAZING! Kicking myself for not buying all they had!) -Sally Hansen nail strips in Metal Head -Sephora by OPI in Studs &amp; Stilettos -Yes to Blueberries line reducing lip treatment -Pacifica coconut crushed pearl bronzing body butter -Pacifica Brazilian Mango Grapefruit body butter -Yes to Cucumbers calming shower gel Walgreens clearance foolery:



-Loreal polish in check me out -Sally Hansen polish in oxblood -Revlon polish in jaded night -Sally Hansen polish in petrol -Loreal le gloss in the queens shine -Maybelline shinesensational gloss in pretty in peony -Loreal evercurl shampoo In my defense, I got all of this for $45!


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've completely blown my August no buy...
> 
> Ross &amp; TJ Maxx:
> ...


 That's a steal! Now I'm tempted to go to TJMaxx today lol


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've completely blown my August no buy...
> 
> Ross &amp; TJ Maxx:
> ...


 Nice haul and for a great price.


----------



## puffyeyes (Aug 8, 2013)

Super-duper happy about these!  I've been trying to wear my glasses more often.  Long handled brushes + needing to hold a mirror really close = not good.  Anyways, they were $6 with shipping.  I'm such a huge fan of eco tools and bamboo usage in general.


----------



## pink65419 (Aug 8, 2013)

I got my order today, I got the Lorac Pro To Go eye/cheek Pallette, Sephora I believe it's exclusive to Sephora I also got the BareMinerals Guide to Color it's also a new item. I love trying things in the value sets.





.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super-duper happy about these!  I've been trying to wear my glasses more often.  Long handled brushes + needing to hold a mirror really close = not good.  Anyways, they were $6 with shipping.  I'm such a huge fan of eco tools and bamboo usage in general.


 Nice brushes &amp; great deal.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pink65419* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my order today, I got the Lorac Pro To Go eye/cheek Pallette, Sephora I believe it's exclusive to Sephora I also got the BareMinerals Guide to Color it's also a new item. I love trying things in the value sets.
> 
> ...


 NIce!


----------



## puffyeyes (Aug 9, 2013)

> Â I got my order today, I got the Lorac Pro To Go eye/cheek Pallette, Sephora I believe it's exclusive to Sephora I also got the BareMinerals Guide to Color it's also a new item. I love trying things in the value sets.
> 
> .


want all the things!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a steal! Now I'm tempted to go to TJMaxx today lol


 I'm tempted to go to TJ Maxx every day!  lol


----------



## mspocket (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm tempted to go to TJ Maxx every day!  lol


 hahah same here!


----------



## mspocket (Aug 9, 2013)

Recently made a Cocoa Pink order to try out their scents. The cheapest way to do that is to buy the one dram vials for 3.50 apiece, which isn't all that cheap when you wanna try like 10 scents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I purchased 6 of them and also got a free body butter sample and a sugar scrub sample. The scents I tried were:

Key West Sunrise--just smells sweet and strange to me. I think I like it? It's def not my favorite smell ever though.

Ivory Eyelet--probably my favorite scent that I ordered. Smells like a lemon cookie to me. 

Bing Cherry Coconut Frosting--was sort of hoping this would smell similar to Escada's Cherry In The Air, but no such luck

Coconut Cream Pie--haven't really tried this one out yet

Sigh--definitely not my thing. According to my sister it smells like "old lady"

Banana Coconut Cloud Pie--the banana smells too synthetic for me

I decided that I wasn't really into Cocoa Pink's perfumes but then I tried the sugar scrub and body butter samples and reallyyy liked them. I was hoping I'd like the scents of the products better than the ones that I sampled (you can either choose a product or a scent as a free sample, but not both), but it turns out that California Roll (the sugar scrub scent) isn't really my thing. (and yes, it smells like sushi.) The body butter sample smelled like Sierra Mist to me, but it's technically called Eva's Ambrosia. Not a bad smell, but just not my thing. So I guess I'm just going to choose random scents based on their descriptions if I decide to order a scrub and a body butter. If you have any Cocoa Pink scents that you love, let me know!


----------



## DeSha (Aug 9, 2013)

Happy Friday everyone!

Sorry for the grainy photos. My tablet doesn't have the best camera. Anyway, I managed to snag some great bargain today at Big Lots. Lots of name band, beauty items were on clearance. Here is my small haul at about $6.00. Sweeet!!!





Sally Hansen Color Quick Nail Polish Pen in Sheer Beige / 1.00
Sally Hansen Color Quick Nail Polish Pen in Purple / 1.00

Sally Hansen Nail Art Pen in Hot Pink / 1.00

OPI Shatter in Black / 1.80

e.l.f. foundation brush / .95

Then as I wandered through Target, I found a new foundation to try (a bonus that it was on clearance), plus a nice lipstick and a glitter polish for just under $13.00:





Milani Nail Laquer in Gems / 1.98

L'Oreal Colour Riche in Satiny Cocoa / 2.98

Cover Girl + Olay, Simply Ageless in Soft Sable / 6.98

If I had more money to blow, I would have purchased much more. But not bad for two stores-- around $20.00 for all these items.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> ...


 Nice haul! I wish my town had a Big Lots!


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 9, 2013)

My last Birthday haul (I hope!)





Sephora Favorites Give Me Some Lip set

Urban Decay 24/7 liquid liner in Retrograde

Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Rapture

Deborah Lippmann polish in Happy Birthday (100 pt. perk)

Too Faced Primed and Poreless sample (100 pt. perk)





UD Lipstick in Rapture

I'm definitely buying Venom next.


----------



## DeSha (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My last Birthday haul (I hope!)
> 
> ...


 Ohhh that DL nail polish looks awesome!!!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 9, 2013)

Spent a whopping $10 at TJ maxx!


----------



## puffyeyes (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> ...


 I love clearance more than my vocabulary can express.  Good scores!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 10, 2013)

Since I finished up a few lip products recently, I allowed myself to try the Inglot Freedom System and a few lipsticks when Beautylish had them recently. I wanted a small lip palette I could keep in my purse and enjoy a variety of colors with; this was perfect! I also picked up one blush. I ADORE everything!!! When I finish a few more eyeshadows, I'm going to purchase a few of the Inglot shadows to try out since I'm loving their other things so far! Why did I wait so long to try this incredible brand?!?!?! (I avoided them initially because I prefer brands that name their products vs using a numbering system, but this was worth it!)


----------



## mauu (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Since I finished up a few lip products recently, I allowed myself to try the Inglot Freedom System and a few lipsticks when Beautylish had them recently. I wanted a small lip palette I could keep in my purse and enjoy a variety of colors with; this was perfect! I also picked up one blush. I ADORE everything!!! When I finish a few more eyeshadows, I'm going to purchase a few of the Inglot shadows to try out since I'm loving their other things so far! Why did I wait so long to try this incredible brand?!?!?! (I avoided them initially because I prefer brands that name their products vs using a numbering system, but this was worth it!)


 Oh, me too! I also prefer products that have interesting or even quirky names, so Inglot used to seem really boring to me. I've only tried their eyeshadows, which have been great, and would love to try other products but the shades just don't... sound tempting. It's kinda silly of me, I know. 

Anyway, I love your new lip palette, it looks great! Two of the pink shades look really similar, though. Are they that way in real life or is it just the camera? Oh and do you find the palette heavy to carry? I have the same style palette with round eyeshadows and I find it a bit bulky, so I'm curious.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> ...


 That's a nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My last Birthday haul (I hope!)
> 
> ...


 Love that lipstick, great birthday hauls!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, everyone is getting such great deals these are the times I wish I was back in the US.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Since I finished up a few lip products recently, I allowed myself to try the Inglot Freedom System and a few lipsticks when Beautylish had them recently. I wanted a small lip palette I could keep in my purse and enjoy a variety of colors with; this was perfect! I also picked up one blush. I ADORE everything!!! When I finish a few more eyeshadows, I'm going to purchase a few of the Inglot shadows to try out since I'm loving their other things so far! Why did I wait so long to try this incredible brand?!?!?! (I avoided them initially because I prefer brands that name their products vs using a numbering system, but this was worth it!)


 Those are really pretty colors!


----------



## mspocket (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My last Birthday haul (I hope!)
> 
> ...


 Yay for birthday hauls! That UD lipstick looks awesome! Let us know how you like it!


----------



## DeSha (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice haul! I wish my town had a Big Lots!


 I was surprised. I am itching to go back soon and see what other goodies I can find!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> ...


 Nice!  Big Lots is one of my favorite places to dig for cheap beauty stuff!  I actually got that same elf foundation brush at Big Lots, and I really hated it for putting on foundation, but I use it now to put on masks and it is life-changing lol!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay!  I'm trying to pry myself off the couch to go to TJ Maxx before my bf gets home from work lol.  I absolutely LOVE that mask and the orly primer!  I hope I can find both!


----------



## DeSha (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nice!  Big Lots is one of my favorite places to dig for cheap beauty stuff!  I actually got that same elf foundation brush at Big Lots, and I really hated it for putting on foundation, but I use it now to put on masks and it is life-changing lol!


I have had marginal success with elf brushes in general. Moreso than anything, I was just curious about the brush and for .95 cents, couldn't pass it up! I use a stippling brush and a beauty blender most of the time.

I plan on doing a re-purpose of the brush if it doesn't work out for my foundation. Using it for a mask application sounds like a great idea!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi!  I'm new here- but this looks awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I figured I'd share what I got recently- I went to Walgreens and picked up some lipsticks I've been eyeing forever, wore one yesterday.  Definitely worth it.  And I went to a garage sale this morning and picked up a bunch of Clinique stuff that had never been opened and two Benefit sampler sets!





Benefit "real birthday turn ons!" set- 25 cents (includes mini They're Real! Mascara and Watt's Up! Highlighter)

Benefit Happy Beauty Day set- 25 cents (includes mini Sunbeam, The Porefessional, Bad Gal Lash, and SugarBomb)

All the Clinique stuff was 3 dollars grand total with the two bags:

Clinique Colour Surge Eye Shadow Trio

Clinique Colour Eye Shadow Duo

Clinique High Impact Mascara

Clinique Chubby Stick Mega Melon

Clinique Instant Lift for Brows in 01 Soft Blonde

Clinique Long Last Glosswear in 07 Bonfire

Kate Moss Rimmel Long Lasting Lipsticks- BOGO 50% off (One at $6.50, one at $3.25) in 12 and 107

Sally Hansen Hard As Nails Xtreme Wear in 420 Pacific Blue $3.29

Aussie 3 minute miracle - $2.99

Herbal Essences Honey I'm Strong Conditioner- $2.99

I also had a $5.00 off of a $20.00 purchase at Walgreens, so I picked up lunch for the office while I was there and got out for five dollars less than planned!


----------



## mspocket (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!  I'm new here- but this looks awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I figured I'd share what I got recently- I went to Walgreens and picked up some lipsticks I've been eyeing forever, wore one yesterday.  Definitely worth it.  And I went to a garage sale this morning and picked up a bunch of Clinique stuff that had never been opened and two Benefit sampler sets!
> 
> ...


 awesome haul!!! yay for yard sales!!


----------



## saycrackagain (Aug 10, 2013)

How did you pick up lunch for the whole office at Walgreens of all places? Lol


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How did you pick up lunch for the whole office at Walgreens of all places? Lol


 Haha they have fruit- so I got some fruit and just some snacks, I'm more of a snack-type person for lunch than a full meal!  We also have a deluxe Walgreens in downtown Chicago, you can get all sorts of sandwiches and soups and whatnot at Walgreens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!  I'm new here- but this looks awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I figured I'd share what I got recently- I went to Walgreens and picked up some lipsticks I've been eyeing forever, wore one yesterday.  Definitely worth it.  And I went to a garage sale this morning and picked up a bunch of Clinique stuff that had never been opened and two Benefit sampler sets!
> 
> ...


 Nice haul! I need to start shopping yard sales lol!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 10, 2013)

This morning at TJ Maxx, Ross and Target:




-Elizabeth Arden advanced eye fix primer $3 -Sally Hansen invisible lip liner 70 cents -elf angled eyeliner brush $1 -Hempz treats lotion in orange dream cupcake and sugar lemon squares $2.99 each -The Body Shop dreams unlimited lotion $1.99 -$OPI in studs and stilettos $1 (yes I just bought it in my last haul lol!) -Sally Hansen nail strips in debu-taunt $1.99 -Orly perfect pair in lift the veil and velvet rope $3.49 -Earth therapeutics makeup sponge $2.49 -Almay intense I color shadow stick for green eyes $2.48 -Maybelline dream smooth mousse foundation $5.58 -Burt's Bees tinted lip balm duo in hibiscus and red dahlia $4.99 $35 total spent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 10, 2013)

> Hi! Â I'm new here- but this looks awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I figured I'd share what I got recently- I went to Walgreens and picked up some lipsticks I've been eyeing forever, wore one yesterday. Â Definitely worth it. Â And I went to a garage sale this morning and picked up a bunch of Clinique stuff that had never been opened and two Benefit sampler sets!
> 
> Benefit "real birthday turn ons!" set- 25 cents (includes mini They're Real! Mascara and Watt's Up! Highlighter) Benefit Happy Beauty Day set- 25 cents (includes mini Sunbeam, The Porefessional, Bad Gal Lash, and SugarBomb) All the Clinique stuff was 3 dollars grand total with the two bags: Clinique Colour Surge Eye Shadow Trio Clinique Colour Eye Shadow Duo Clinique High Impact Mascara Clinique Chubby Stick Mega Melon Clinique Instant Lift for Brows in 01 Soft Blonde Clinique Long Last Glosswear in 07 Bonfire Kate Moss Rimmel Long Lasting Lipsticks- BOGO 50% off (One at $6.50, one at $3.25) in 12 and 107 Sally Hansen Hard As Nails Xtreme Wear in 420 Pacific Blue $3.29 Aussie 3 minute miracle - $2.99 Herbal Essences Honey I'm Strong Conditioner- $2.99 I also had a $5.00 off of a $20.00 purchase at Walgreens, so I picked up lunch for the office while I was there and got out for five dollars less than planned!


 Nice haul!!! I definitely never find anything that good at yard sales! I have gotten some good stuff at flea markets though lol!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 10, 2013)

> My last Birthday haul (I hope!)
> 
> Sephora Favorites Give Me Some Lip set Urban Decay 24/7 liquid liner in Retrograde Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Rapture Deborah Lippmann polish in Happy Birthday (100 pt. perk) Too Faced Primed and Poreless sample (100 pt. perk)
> 
> UD Lipstick in Rapture I'm definitely buying Venom next.


 Nice! I love the UD lippie color!


----------



## DeSha (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This morning at TJ Maxx, Ross and Target:
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW!!! I applaud this haul...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!  I'm new here- but this looks awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I figured I'd share what I got recently- I went to Walgreens and picked up some lipsticks I've been eyeing forever, wore one yesterday.  Definitely worth it.  And I went to a garage sale this morning and picked up a bunch of Clinique stuff that had never been opened and two Benefit sampler sets!
> 
> ...


 Wow that's a great deal!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This morning at TJ Maxx, Ross and Target:
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks like you had a great morning!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 11, 2013)

> Oh, me too! I also prefer products that have interesting or even quirky names, so Inglot used to seem really boring to me. I've only tried their eyeshadows, which have been great, and would love to try other products but the shades just don't... sound tempting. It's kinda silly of me, I know.Â  Anyway, I love your new lip palette, it looks great! Two of the pink shades look really similar, though. Are they that way in real life or is it just the camera? Oh and do you find the palette heavy to carry? I have the same style palette with round eyeshadows and I find it a bit bulky, so I'm curious.


 The palette is perfect for a purse! It's magnetic and stays closed well, and is about the weight of an apple, so not heavy. I am the same as you! I prefer quirky, fun makeup names as well! I do hope Inglot will switch to that at some point in the future to make ordering easier and more fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I took pictures of the similar colors for you. They looked totally different on the website, so I was surprised when they arrived and were really similar in color. Both are still lovely though. One has more red while the other pulls more pink tones. They are actually quite nice mixed together! One suggestion- if you get a few of the lip colors, be sure to order a nice white to mix with! I wish I would have thought to do so! I've just been mixing with the lighter neutral though and enjoying that as well! Here's a picture of the two colors with and without flash. (I prefer shade 69; the pinker of the two, but the more red one, 33, is lovely too) With and without flash (Top: 33 | Bottom: 69):


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 11, 2013)

So, this happened tonight at Target and Walgreens. Everything was on my list, except for then Sonia Kashuk eyeshadows and the Jordana eyeliner. (I suck at this whole low-buy thing!) Also not on my list, and not pictured were the bowties that I bought to put on my cats' collars lol! (Yup, you read the last part correctly; I bought my cats bowties!)


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 11, 2013)

Swatches of my naughty impulse shadow buy tonight. I'm in love with it! I bought it to keep a small quad in my purse; the colors are lovely! "Bed of Roses"-Sonia Kashuk (Target)


----------



## JC327 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, this happened tonight at Target and Walgreens. Everything was on my list, except for then Sonia Kashuk eyeshadows and the Jordana eyeliner. (I suck at this whole low-buy thing!) Also not on my list, and not pictured were the bowties that I bought to put on my cats' collars lol! (Yup, you read the last part correctly; I bought my cats bowties!)


 Nice haul


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, this happened tonight at Target and Walgreens. Everything was on my list, except for then Sonia Kashuk eyeshadows and the Jordana eyeliner. (I suck at this whole low-buy thing!) Also not on my list, and not pictured were the bowties that I bought to put on my cats' collars lol! (Yup, you read the last part correctly; I bought my cats bowties!)


 Please post pictures of your cats with the bowties on



.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 11, 2013)

My Ulta 20% off and Urban Decay sale haul items:





Seche Vite Restore, topcoat, and callus remover

Anastasia Catwalk palette

Stila GWP

Prestige Total Intensity eyeliner in Fierce Blue

Urban Decay Rebound palette





24/7 eye liners in 1999, Lust, Flipside, Deviant

Deslick spray GWP

Quickie cream blush

Revolution lipstick in Manic


----------



## mspocket (Aug 11, 2013)

> My Ulta 20% off and Urban Decay sale haul items:
> 
> Seche Vite Restore, topcoat, and callus remover Anastasia Catwalk palette Stila GWP Prestige Total Intensity eyeliner in Fierce Blue Urban Decay Rebound palette
> 
> 24/7 eye liners in 1999, Lust, Flipside, Deviant Deslick spray GWP Quickie cream blush Revolution lipstick in Manic


 Amazing haul!! Seriously drooling over here!


----------



## mauu (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The palette is perfect for a purse! It's magnetic and stays closed well, and is about the weight of an apple, so not heavy.
> 
> I am the same as you! I prefer quirky, fun makeup names as well! I do hope Inglot will switch to that at some point in the future to make ordering easier and more fun!
> ...


 Thank you for the additional swatches! The second picture does bring out some differences in color. You're right, both are lovely - although I must confess that bright pinks scare me. Not sure if I could pull them off... Or maybe I just need to get over my fear of bright pinks. 







> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please post pictures of your cats with the bowties on
> 
> ...


 Seconding this! 



> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Ulta 20% off and Urban Decay sale haul items:
> 
> ...


 Loving the UD swatches, especially the liners!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Ulta 20% off and Urban Decay sale haul items:
> 
> ...


 That's a great haul!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mauu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you for the additional swatches! The second picture does bring out some differences in color. You're right, both are lovely - although I must confess that bright pinks scare me. Not sure if I could pull them off... Or maybe I just need to get over my fear of bright pinks.
> ...


 That $6 sale price for the liners was just too amazing to pass up!  Then of course, I added on stuff to get free shipping.  It get's me every time.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 11, 2013)

You guys asked for kitty bowties pictures, here they are! Kojak loves his and has been strutting around all day in it lol! Lucky...well, good thing he can't curse! Hahaha he's so mad at me!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOVE IT!!! And the look on Lucky' fave... hahaha, totally "I know where you sleep, _human_."  (Go Kojak!  You are rockin' it!)


----------



## Mannakins (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My last Birthday haul (I hope!)
> 
> ...


 Oh so pretty! On the Give Me Some Lips kit was that a good buy to you? Did you end up liking more or less of the glosses? I'm curious because I've had it sitting in my cart for a bit. I can't make up my mind if I want the kit or buy a lipgloss I've been eyeballing for awhile. Decisions decisions....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 11, 2013)

Spent another whopping $10 at Ross! The nail strips are candy corn. Definitely going to make a cute Halloween Mani!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 11, 2013)

> Spent another whopping $10 at Ross! The nail strips are candy corn. Definitely going to make a cute Halloween Mani!


 Omggggg so jealous you found the HSH beach spray at Ross!!! I LOVE that stuff and have about used up all the ones ipsy sent that I traded for lol!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 11, 2013)

> You guys asked for kitty bowties pictures, here they are! Kojak loves his and has been strutting around all day in it lol! Lucky...well, good thing he can't curse! Hahaha he's so mad at me!


 Lmao!! Love!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 11, 2013)

> Swatches of my naughty impulse shadow buy tonight. I'm in love with it! I bought it to keep a small quad in my purse; the colors are lovely! "Bed of Roses"-Sonia Kashuk (Target)


 Very pretty! I saw an SK palette on clearance but it was still $10 something and I have 800 palettes (not really, but it seems like it!) so I didn't, but now I wish I did lol!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG, love the name Kojak!  Figures that would be the one that loves the bow tie.  Very cool



.


----------



## colorfuldez (Aug 12, 2013)

I  recently started my makeup addiction and I had never really tried Nyx except one thing I got in my ipsy bag so I just bought a bunch of nyx makeup and Essence makeup too! so far im loving it


----------



## saycrackagain (Aug 12, 2013)

> This morning at TJ Maxx, Ross and Target:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got a Burt's Bees pack too, in Hibiscus and Rose. And I had to pry myself away from those Hempz lotions...on two different occasions...enjoy them!


----------



## mauu (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah! Poor kitty is NOT impressed by his new bowtie! I think both of them look absolutely dashing.



Thank you for sharing the pictures, they really brightened up my Monday morning (I probably looked a lot like Lucky before seeing these pics).


----------



## JC327 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They look adorable!


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cute!



> Originally Posted by *Mannakins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh so pretty! On the Give Me Some Lips kit was that a good buy to you? Did you end up liking more or less of the glosses? I'm curious because I've had it sitting in my cart for a bit. I can't make up my mind if I want the kit or buy a lipgloss I've been eyeballing for awhile. Decisions decisions....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Honestly, the Give Me Some Lip set is getting returned. I wished that I would have gotten the Buxom lip gloss set or waited until Holiday sets came out. The Nars and Laura Mercier lip glosses are too close in color and are too light for my skin tone - they're both "light baby pink"-ish (if that makes sense). The Nars gloss smells and tastes like Vaseline. I do not like the color of the Bite pencil. The Tarte pencil has LOTS of gold shimmer in it - too much for my liking. I liked the Buxom gloss and Fresh Sugar Rose balm. I rather buy a Buxom gloss set and a Fresh Sugar lip set.



> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Swatches of my naughty impulse shadow buy tonight. I'm in love with it! I bought it to keep a small quad in my purse; the colors are lovely! "Bed of Roses"-Sonia Kashuk (Target)


 I've been wanting to try SK makeup for a long time. This looks really pigmented and nice!


----------



## natasha09 (Aug 12, 2013)

-Burt's Bees tinted lip balm duo in hibiscus and red dahlia $4.99 for both``

that's a steal ea .is 6.99  everywhere n love these colors
amazing deals !!

if u dont mind was it @ Ross,Target or TJ Maxx i wonder?


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 12, 2013)

> -Burt's Bees tinted lip balm duo in hibiscus and red dahlia $4.99 for both`` that's a steal ea .is 6.99Â  everywhere n love these colors amazing deals !! if u dont mind was it @ Ross,Target or TJ Maxx i wonder?


I saw them at Ross yesterday!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 12, 2013)

> -Burt's Bees tinted lip balm duo in hibiscus and red dahlia $4.99 for both`` that's a steal ea .is 6.99Â  everywhere n love these colors amazing deals !! if u dont mind was it @ Ross,Target or TJ Maxx i wonder?


 I got them at Ross  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 12, 2013)

I was so excited my best of HauteLook beauty bag came today...... And then it looked like this.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was so excited my best of HauteLook beauty bag came today......
> 
> And then it looked like this.


Oh no! Can Hautelook be contacted? Cause that's totally not cool


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 12, 2013)

I



> Oh no! Can Hautelook be contacted? Cause that's totally not cool :sadno:


 I called customer service, and they asked me to send pictures of the damaged items. Since the bag is sold out, the CS rep said the best they could probably do would be a refund (which would be fine). We'll see how it turns out. I've never felt more like a smurf than I did in that moment. The packaging was horrid. Just thrown in a box and shipped. No paper, no bubble wrap, no nothing.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 12, 2013)

> They need to get it together. Â Yours is about the 5th-6th "Smurfified" bag I've seen. Â How hard is it to throw it in some bubble wrap or packing peanuts? Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â  Anywhoo... Sorry that happened! Â


 Aw thanks! At least the suki is salvageable! Let's be honest.... We all know that's why I bought it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was so excited my best of HauteLook beauty bag came today......
> 
> And then it looked like this.


 Oh no! hopefully they can replace it for you.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They need to get it together.  Yours is about the 5th-6th "Smurfified" bag I've seen.  How hard is it to throw it in some bubble wrap or packing peanuts?
> ...


----------



## Mannakins (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Cute!
> ...


 Thanks for the heads up! I can't pass off baby pink lips so that will have to be a no go. Plus it's a good point with the holiday sets. They're coming soon and I normally love the kits they come up with!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 13, 2013)

*It's been quite a while since I posted my latest purchases. I've bought quite a bit of things since then.. *

*- Chanel Presage (62) Le Blush Creme de Chanel*

*- Chanel Rouge Coco Shine- Hydrating Sheer Lipshine #74 Parfait*

*- MAC Illustrated Face Kit by Rebecca Moses in Brown Smoke*

*- Laura Mercier - Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer - Blush*

*- MAC- Mascara (not sure which one I bought it for my bestie)*

*- MAC Black eye liner pen (not sure which one I bough it for my bestie)*

*- Wet - N - Wild Nail Polish - light pink (not sure which color)*

*- Maybelline - color tattoo in barely branded *

*-  A few new Real Technique brushes (travel set?) *

*- Roller Ball perfume - Amazing Grace*

*- Illamasqua nail polish purity*

*- I used my sephora points to get the MUFE 500 point perk. Lovely eye makeup remover, red lipstick, bag, primer, and eyeliner*

*-Bare Minerals Foundation Loose Powder - Beige*

*- Redken - 1 liter smooth lock conditioner *

*- AG - Therapy Control Anti-Dandruff Shampoo  (2) 1 liter bottles*

*- Essie - Allure*

*- Essie - Fall 2013 Mini polishes *

*- INM Out the door - top coat*

*- Orly rubberized base coat*

*- Dior polish Destin*

*- Nars Lipstick - Roman Holiday - adore this color. *

*- Illamasqua - hydrating gel primer *- decent, won't repurchase. Nothing can replace my HourGlass Veil primer.

- Travel size Urban Decay BB Cream ... I don't love this. It doesn't give good coverage. I am just going to use it as a sunblock for now since I got the travel size. I will of course use it up, but I'm not excited about it. I wont repurchase the full size.

I'm sure there are a few more things I'm forgetting. I've been buying makeup all the time lately. I'm definitely stopping for a long long time now.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww.. this is adorable. I wonder if you got these bows from etsy? I got my bella may wella (4 year old gray tabby) a big yellow sunflower she wears. I'll get a picture up ASAP.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *It's been quite a while since I posted my latest purchases. I've bought quite a bit of things since then.. *
> 
> ...


 Great haul!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 13, 2013)

I just got a big ULTA order, and it all looks great! 

Ulta clear brow gel

ulta cream shadow in rose gold

ulta lip crayon in daredevil

.....which means I qualified for the 13 piece Ulta brand GWP! Makeup bag, 2 eyeshadow quads, eyeliner, nail polish, lipstick, face wash, mascara, lip gloss, blush, and 3 brushes. 

2 shades of NYX matte lipstick: euro trash and alabama

Benefit "ultamate sexy six": deluxe samples of stay don't stray, hoola, posietint, high beam, bad gal lash, and that gal primer.

.....which means I also qualified for an Urban Decay GWP! TSA-approved makeup bag with deluxe samples of the 24/7 eye pencil in rockstar, supercurl curling mascara, and all nighter makeup setting spray.

Pretty good for $55 total I think! 27 items plus a few foil packet samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a big ULTA order, and it all looks great!
> 
> ...






 Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a big ULTA order, and it all looks great!
> 
> ...


 Nice!


----------



## wakeuplittle (Aug 13, 2013)

I just bought the Benefit creaseless cream eye shadow in birthday cake thanks to a rec from my favorite blogger, Kate from The Small Things Blog!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wakeuplittle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bought the Benefit creaseless cream eye shadow in birthday cake thanks to a rec from my favorite blogger, Kate from The Small Things Blog!


 I love that blog!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 13, 2013)

*I'm having a great mail week! *






*HauteLook Spring Beauty Bag*









*CrowsToes Nail Polish*





*My boyfriend insists that they are all the same color and even tried to quiz me on which was which by hiding the labels and asking me to identify the colors. LMAO*


----------



## Inkquisite (Aug 13, 2013)

On going to have a 'look around' and after helping my friend pick out some products for her one of which being a Revlon Photoready Cream blusher, I could not help but pick up two shades for myself, then I decided I wanted to try the Real Techniques Expert Face Brush which to my extreme annoyance was out of stock once again. In retaliation I went ahead and bought the Stippling brush and Shading Brush. I already have the core collection but I picked up another for my mum. Then it occurred to me that she likes No7 so I bought her a Moisture Drench lipstick in Conker, and of course I had to get myself one. I bought the No7 Stay Perfect lipstick in Modesty, following which the kind counter person gave me a free gift set (well worth it). I also bought a pair of girls aloud falsies for my sister, we have a family wedding coming up and I know she will be after mine.

Phewee!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Bought some hard candy eye shadow sticks, hoping for a dupe of the nyx pencil everybody talks about. Sheer glitter mess and very hard to apply, like poke out your eye with a thumb hard..... I'm so aggravated.


----------



## chloebx (Aug 13, 2013)

I brought some revlon lip butters in the shades peach parfait and tutti frutti god they feel AMAZING on the lips, so moisturising and great for someone like me who is only really starting up my makeup bag I brought them at boots in the UK, luckily I got them on a 2 for Â£10 offer.. I was not willing to pay Â£7.99 per lip butter!! I cannot stress enough how luckily you are if you live in the states.. you get makeup so much cheaper than we do in the UK !!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 13, 2013)

> I brought some revlon lip butters in the shades peach parfait and tutti frutti god they feel AMAZING on the lips, so moisturising and great for someone like me who is only really starting up my makeup bag I brought them at boots in the UK, luckily I got them on a 2 for Â£10 offer.. I was not willing to pay Â£7.99 per lip butter!! I cannot stress enough how luckily you are if you live in the states.. you get makeup so much cheaper than we do in the UK !!


 Ooooh I have a trade set up to get two of these and I can't wait to try them!!!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 13, 2013)

> I just got a big ULTA order, and it all looks great!Â  UltaÂ clear brow gel ulta cream shadow in rose gold ulta lip crayon in daredevil .....which means I qualified for the 13 piece Ulta brand GWP! Makeup bag, 2 eyeshadow quads, eyeliner, nail polish, lipstick, face wash, mascara, lip gloss, blush, and 3 brushes.Â  2 shades of NYX matte lipstick: euro trash and alabama Benefit "ultamate sexy six": deluxe samples of stay don't stray, hoola, posietint, high beam, bad gal lash, and that gal primer. .....which means I also qualified for an Urban Decay GWP! TSA-approved makeup bag with deluxe samples of the 24/7 eye pencil in rockstar, supercurl curling mascara, and all nighter makeup setting spray. Pretty good for $55 total I think! 27 items plus a few foil packet samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome!!!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 13, 2013)

> *I'm having a great mail week!Â *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Loooooove the polishes!!!! My bf was mind-blown when I was doing some nail polish swatches, he's like "they all look the same, but none of them are actually the same color." Lol! I felt so understood in that moment!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *I'm having a great mail week! *
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I'm having a great mail week! *
> 
> ...


 Great mail week indeed, lmao at yoru bf guys just don't get our obsessions.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I'm having a great mail week! *
> 
> ...


 Those polishes are pretty!!!!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I'm having a great mail week! *
> 
> ...


 OH MY GOODNESS ONE TRICK PONY!!!!


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 14, 2013)

I went to TJMaxx today and found these:





DDF Benzoyl Perozide Gel (Retail: $36, I paid $9.99)

DDF Mattifying Oil Control Moisturizer with Sunscreen (Retail: $44, I paid $12.99)

I sampled something from this brand in my Birchbox last month and it worked for me.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 14, 2013)

*My Sephora order came today...*





*Too Faced Pretty Rebel Palette**, Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Flipside, Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara sample, Tocca Liliana perfume sample, UD Naked Skin sampler, VIB Welcome Kit*


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My Sephora order came today...*
> 
> ...


That's it.....I'm moving in with you, hope you have a spare room and don't mind cats...oh and my hubby LOL


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My Sephora order came today...*
> 
> ...


 *drool* I NEED that palette.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 15, 2013)

> Nice haul


 Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> LOVE IT!!! And the look on Lucky' fave... hahaha, totally "I know where you sleep, _human_." Â (Go Kojak! Â You are rockin' it!)


 Kojak is definitely my little flamboyant fella! He is always cracking me up! He loves everyone! Lucky is around 16-17yrs old, so I suppose he's allowed to be grumpy when I dress him in rediculious things haha!


> Lmao!! Love!


 Haha glad you liked the bowties!


> Very pretty! I saw an SK palette on clearance but it was still $10 something and I have 800 palettes (not really, but it seems like it!) so I didn't, but now I wish I did lol!


 I'm really enjoying the palette so far! I've used it for severe days now and it lasts well. There is a little fallout with the lighter highlight shade, but it's so gorgeous, I don't mind! They're all really well pigmented!


> OMG, love the name Kojak!Â  Figures that would be the one that loves the bow tie.Â  Very cool
> 
> 
> 
> .


 He's a goof! We named him after the old Kojak detective show from the 70's because he would get into EVERYTHING when he was a kitten..he still does now that he's a senior too lol!


> Hahah! Poor kitty is NOT impressed by his new bowtie! I think both of them look absolutely dashing. :heart: Thank you for sharing the pictures, they really brightened up my Monday morning (I probably looked a lot like Lucky before seeing these pics).


 Awe glad they made your day a little brighter!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> They look adorable!


 Thank you!


> Cute! Honestly, the Give Me Some Lip set is getting returned. I wished that I would have gotten the Buxom lip gloss set or waited until Holiday sets came out. The Nars and Laura Mercier lip glosses are too close in color and are too light for my skin tone - they're both "light baby pink"-ish (if that makes sense). The Nars gloss smells and tastes like Vaseline. I do not like the color of the Bite pencil. The Tarte pencil has LOTS of gold shimmer in it - too much for my liking. I liked the Buxom gloss and Fresh Sugar Rose balm. I rather buy a Buxom gloss set and a Fresh Sugar lip set. I've been wanting to try SK makeup for a long time. This looks really pigmented and nice!


 You should try it!! My local Target always has a few things on clearance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Awww.. this is adorable. I wonder if you got these bows from etsy? I got my bella may wella (4 year old gray tabby) a big yellow sunflower she wears. I'll get a picture up ASAP.


 I actually got them in the pet isle at Target! But I will have to find a post a picture of my female Aussie for you; I bought her an adorable collar flower off of Etsy a few months ago! Loved it so much I want to get more for her!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 15, 2013)

I need that "One Trick Pony" polish! **makes grabby hands**


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to TJMaxx today and found these:
> 
> ...


 Nice!!! I love finding a good bargain, and it makes me happy just seeing someone else find one lol!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My Sephora order came today...*
> 
> ...


 Loooove the palette, so pretty!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 16, 2013)

Well I've been at the clearance racks again! TJ Maxx:



-nailuv starter kit $29 -Hempz treats orange dream cupcake x 2 and triple berry swirl $2 each -Philosophy love sweet love and field of flowers lotions $2 each -Philosophy bright raspberry punch body wash $1.50 -Orly French manicure set with space cadet, liquid vinyl and top 2 bottom base and topcoat $3 for the set Sally:



-Orly polishes in beautiful disaster, harmonious mess, aqua pixel and peaceful opposition $1.99 each -china glaze holo in take a trek $2.49 -Nina in blue la la $1.49 -china glaze polish strips in cherry blossoms and sneaky snake $2.99 each -shadow sponges $1.99 -mini matte topcoat $.99 (cashier sensed my weakness and offered it up lol) Now I'm off to the trade threads for nailuv polish lol!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 16, 2013)

Okay...these aren't here yet so they don't really count as recent purchases, but I need to cap my spending! I just made orders from Urban Decay AND Birchbox....From UD, the Revolution lipstick in Streak and 24/7 Eyeliner pencil in Deviant, and from BB, the Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Kit (4 travel size pencils for $21) and Sumita Super Lash Mascara (never tried it, don't really need mascara, but $5! That's like, the price of Wet'n'Wild mascara! had to throw it in in the neverending search for my HG mascara). I can't wait for it all to get here!!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well I've been at the clearance racks again!
> 
> TJ Maxx:
> ...


 Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay...these aren't here yet so they don't really count as recent purchases, but I need to cap my spending! I just made orders from Urban Decay AND Birchbox....From UD, the Revolution lipstick in Streak and 24/7 Eyeliner pencil in Deviant, and from BB, the Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Kit (4 travel size pencils for $21) and Sumita Super Lash Mascara (never tried it, don't really need mascara, but $5! That's like, the price of Wet'n'Wild mascara! had to throw it in in the neverending search for my HG mascara). I can't wait for it all to get here!!


 Sounds like your going to have some great mail!


----------



## DeSha (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy Friday!

A quick stroll through Marshall's today led me to these delightful goodies:





Top left: Sally Hansen Nail Shine Miracle 10 Day Top Coat / 2.99

Top middle: e.l.f. 5 Piece Eyeshadow Set- Night / 4.99

Top right: Fabulous by Isaac Mizrahi Perfumed Shower Gel / 4.99

Bottom Middle: e.l.f. Ultimate Look- Brown / 5.99

Bottom left: 3 Way Nail Buffer / 1.00 (from local Dollar Store)


----------



## JC327 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> ...


 Great deals!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 17, 2013)

Today I placed a Sephora order! I actually tried to do that several days ago but the website wasn't cooperating, so I actually called my order in and they were able to pull up my shopping cart over the phone. The staff was super nice! I wanted to use my 10% off coupon before it expired,  and to also take advantage of the triple points. (They said the triple points should show up on accounts in October. I thought that was a bit weird, but oh well!). I have a friend that works at Sephora, and was told to take advantage of the triple points when they're offered, because there will be some awesome things happening in a few months!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Here are the things I ordered. Some were on my list, others were on sale: 

-Laura Mercier Flat Eyeliner Brush: (I recently purchased the tightliner cake and serum, and tried it with another brush, but it just wasn't working, so finally broke down and got the one that is supposed to be used with it. We'll see how it turns out!)

-Urban Decay Vintage 24/7 Glide On Pencils in: Covet and Lust (I LOVED these ages ago, and couldn't resist ordering while they were on sale, since I had long since used my oldies up!)

- Sephora Collection Smart Liner : I can not wait to try this!! It's been on my list for ages! I looked for a similar NYX one at Ulta the last time I was there and they were out, so I decided to try this one! I've heard it's very good if you're not the best at liquid eyeliner. We shall see!)

-Tarte Amazonian Clay 12 Hour Blush: "Amused" (I use "Exposed" so very much and love it, so I wanted to try another from that line! The next one I want is "Blushing Bride", but I want to try that on in stores first before I decide on buying it!)

-NARS Lip Gloss in: "Rose Gitane" (Tried on in store last time I was there and fell in love with it; I think this will be an amazing shade for Fall! I waited to order until I finished a few more glosses!)

-Sephora Collection Outrageous Prisma Chrome Metallic Eyeshadow: "Purple" 

-NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer: "Vanilla" (Tried this in store the last time I was there and fell in love with the shade and the consistency! Waited to order until I had used up another concealer!)

-Tarte Cheek Stain: "Flush" 

When everything gets here, I'll post a few pictures!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My Sephora order came today...*
> 
> ...


 So Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Sakura83 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi all long time reader and new to the forums still, thought I'd catch up a little and show most of my purchases in the past 4-5 months. Some are refills, some are gifts, some I had to hunt down on ebay... It's a bit much &gt;_&lt; so I apologize for all that you see below...






*Too Faced: * 
       Shadow Bon Bon Palette

       Sweet Indulgences Palette

       Color Confections Palette

       Naked Eye Palette

       Natural Face Concealer Palette


*Tarte:* 
        Blush in "Dollface"

        Amazon 3-Piece Kit

              -Amazon clay smart mascara

              -Pure Marcuja Oil Rollerball

              -(came with Amazon Clay 12 hr Full Coverage Foundation SPF 15, but I can't find it ...)


*Urban Decay: * 
        Naked 2 Palette

        De-Slick Mattifying Powder 

        Ammo Palette

        (Had Mariposa palette but didn't use it, so I gave it away)

        Alice &amp; Wonderland Palette (love this !! hunted this down on ebay)


Lorac Pro Palette (my favorite)


NYX lipsticks in "Paris", "Strawberry Milk", "Pumpkin Pie", &amp; "Tea Rose"


Ulta Black Wardrobe eyeliner set


Revlon Lipgloss in "Hot Pink Rose" ( I use this alot)


Sephora Pantone Universe Shades of Nature Eye Shadow Palette (had to hunt down on Ebay)


Candies nail polishes in "Disco Chic", "La-la-li-lac", "Oh-my-melon" (love the names, these were on sale, I love Candies nail polishes)


Covergirl outlast stay brilliant nail polish (no color name, in lavender)


Sally Hensen nail polish in "Glass Slipper" (white glitter)


Kat Von D Lipsticks in "Backstage Bambi" (x2)


Beauty Blender w/Cleanser 


Hello Kitty Argyle compact mirror (gift I got from my sister)


Formula 10.0.6 Deep Down Detox Ultra Cleansing Mud Mask 


Clarisonic: Mia 2 (Bundle, came with Purity one step cleanser 3 fl oz)

The purple bag near my Mia2 is an old old buy which was this below:





_Benefit Snow White and The Huntsman Kit_. (Loved this set, used it all, the mascara was so so, and thanks to last month's IPSY bag I got a refill on the bene tint yay!



) I now use the bag to put my Mia 2 with the charger in it which was perfect.

I think that was all of it lol. I'm sorry for posting so much info, total cost? I don't know kinda don't want to but it's easily over $300 just from looking at it 





edit: forgot to add something


----------



## Sakura83 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My Sephora order came today...*
> 
> ...


 That's so pretty!!, I'm about $122 away from being a VIB, I hope it's worth it lol.


----------



## Sakura83 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I placed a Sephora order! I actually tried to do that several days ago but the website wasn't cooperating, so I actually called my order in and they were able to pull up my shopping cart over the phone. The staff was super nice! I wanted to use my 10% off coupon before it expired,  and to also take advantage of the triple points. (They said the triple points should show up on accounts in October. I thought that was a bit weird, but oh well!). I have a friend that works at Sephora, and was told to take advantage of the triple points when they're offered, because there will be some awesome things happening in a few months!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I love everything you just bought, I have been wondering about the Sephora smart liner myself.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 17, 2013)

> I love everything you just bought, I have been wondering about the Sephora smart liner myself.Â


 Thank you! When everything gets here, I'll post pictures! I am so excited to try the smart liner! I'm not the best with liquid liners (I have nerve damage to my wrists) so I'm hopeful this one will be nice to use and get a more steady line with! (Looks like a copy of the Ulta one to me. I originally was going to buy the Ulta one since they came out with theirs first, but they've been sold out he last two times I looked in store so I tried the Sephora one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 17, 2013)

T



> Hi all long time reader and new to the forums still, thought I'd catch up a little and show most of my purchases in the past 4-5 months. Some are refills, some are gifts, some I had to hunt down on ebay... It's a bit much &gt;_&lt; so I apologize for all that you see below...
> 
> 
> *Too Faced:*
> ...


 Those are some amazing goodies!! ðŸ˜€ Also, love the train case; I have one that looks identical to it that I got at Target a while back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mommamowad (Aug 17, 2013)

i use all kinds of makeup all brands all prices etc... but i had never tried Milani although i had heard good things. well im in south jersey and we have dollar stores called Dollar Tree. i was in there for odds and ends and always look at the make up, and they had milani for a dollar for each item. i like buying new colors cheap in case i dont like them before i commit to a pricy brand and picked up some of the milani high deff, and regular lipsticks to try out. I LOVE THEM !!! the high deff is awesome ! it feels great , the color, texture, wear, everything. i had it on while shopping in sephora and one of the girls told me how pretty it was ( if she only knew lol ) i went to 3 different dollar trees in the area and they each had different colors and products so i came home with an assortment and have been playing with them all night. they also had elf products, brushes and matte lip crayons with the black label also one dollar. just wanted to share in case anyone wanted to try any on the cheap !


----------



## JC327 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all long time reader and new to the forums still, thought I'd catch up a little and show most of my purchases in the past 4-5 months. Some are refills, some are gifts, some I had to hunt down on ebay... It's a bit much &gt;_&lt; so I apologize for all that you see below...
> 
> ...


 Wow those are some nice goodies!


----------



## puffyeyes (Aug 18, 2013)

I just ordered from Madison Street Beauty (via Etsy.com) last night.  This morning I got a message saying everything was shipped!


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 18, 2013)

I just purchased the Studio 35 Beauty blending sponge. It's great, I love it! I also purchased the Olay and Covergirl concealer stick in its darkest shade for contouring. It blends beautifully. Love it too.


----------



## katlyne (Aug 18, 2013)

> I just purchased the Studio 35 Beauty blending sponge. It's great, I love it!


 uhhh maybe I'm using it wrong? I bought it to keep in my boyfriend's truck along with some other makeup and....it sucks. Its absolutely terrible. Its way too dense to do anything. Like...it hurts to use it on my face..well at least...I think it is.


----------



## emileepaigexo (Aug 18, 2013)

I got money to spend on college books, but I'm only going to need half of it, so of course I decided to buy a few things with the leftover money. :x Which I probably shouldn't have done right now, because I still need to buy a whole bunch of things for my room at college. &gt;.&lt;

But anyway! I bought a bunch of skincare items from Michael Todd, including the:

  Honey and Oat Cleanser

  Blue Green Algae Toner

  Citrus Cream Moisturizer

  Peppermint Wake Up Wash

and a free sample of the Pumpkin Mask.

It was only $60 with the Ipsy code, or else I wouldn't have bought the stuff.

And now I'm eyeing the trueblood collection by Deborah Lippmann on Hautelook and I'm dying to buy the Bad Things mini set and the Sookie one. It ends on Tuesday, though, and I think I might have enough control to not spend the money on them even though they're half off.


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 18, 2013)

> Hi all long time reader and new to the forums still, thought I'd catch up a little and show most of my purchases in the past 4-5 months. Some are refills, some are gifts, some I had to hunt down on ebay... It's a bit much &gt;_&lt; so I apologize for all that you see below...
> 
> 
> *Too Faced:*
> ...


 Wow those are some amazing products! I would say you and I have simmilar tastes because I also have many of those products. I would estimate that stuff was quite a bit more than $300, but money well spent! Oh, and for a while now I have been regretting not getting the Benefit Snow White and the Huntsman set when I had the chance. I love that gorgeous bag.


> T Those are some amazing goodies!! ðŸ˜€ Also, love the train case; I have one that looks identical to it that I got at Target a while back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have that train case too! Love it.


----------



## madeupMegan (Aug 18, 2013)

My most recent Sephora purchase!





Back row: Sephora by OPI 18 Piece Mini Nail Color Set

Middle row L to R: Sephora Collection Instant Eye Makeup Remover, Sephora Collection Waterproof Star Eye Shadow and Liner in Gold Night, Sephora + Pantone Universe Elemental Molten Liquid Liners, Sephora by OPI Nail Color in I Don't Bite
Front row L to R: Urban Decay Vintage 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Covet and Binge
 
I'll post pics of the samples later, but I'm loving almost everything I got here!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My most recent Sephora purchase!
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 18, 2013)

I was supposed to meet up with a friend today, but they got drunk and forgot instead, so I drowned my sorrows in Sephora goodies instead.

I got the VIB bag (Stila lip glaze in Apricot, Buxom lip polish in Dolly, First Aid Beauty cleanser, Sephora anti-aging moisturizer, Benefit Bad Gal mascara, Laura Mercier mascara, L'Occitaine hand cream, Hanae Mori perfume sample, Sephora eye shadow in Queen For A Day, and a cute chevron bag), a Sephora eyelash curler, MUFE HD Microfinish Powder (the small size), Smashbox Photo Op Eye Shadow Trio in Headshot, Benefit Stay Flawless 15-hour Primer, a turquoise Sephora universal atomizer (not pictured), and 2 sets of brush protectors (also not pictured).

I also placed an online order for the 2 items I forgot - EradiKate and Lavanilla Pure Vanilla Fragrance.

The only way I could justify this is the quadruple points I'll get in a few weeks.  I already have 2,000.  IDK what I'm going to do with all these points, but I'm excited to try the primer and eye shadow.  I love these little eye shadow trios.


----------



## madeupMegan (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was supposed to meet up with a friend today, but they got drunk and forgot instead, so I drowned my sorrows in Sephora goodies instead.
> 
> ...


 That sucks about your friend, have fun with your new goodies! Not sure how much longer I can resist the VIB bag



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That liquid liner set looks amazing! Nice haul!


 Thanks, I'm liking it so far! Only tried the green and it lasted all day and was super pigmented!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My most recent Sephora purchase!
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was supposed to meet up with a friend today, but they got drunk and forgot instead, so I drowned my sorrows in Sephora goodies instead.
> 
> ...


 Nice!


----------



## klutzyleo (Aug 18, 2013)

Yesterday I went shopping online with Sephora for my birthday. 





I finally got the original Naked palette. I have Naked 2, but still wanted to get the first one. I also got the VIB bag and the birthday minis. I signed up for Flash, so I will have them soon. I am so very excited!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 18, 2013)

I am LOVING all these hauls!  I'd quote them all, but then this post would be a million miles long!  

(and of course, I totally have grabby hands now and I'm cruising the Sephora website...)


----------



## JC327 (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klutzyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yesterday I went shopping online with Sephora for my birthday.
> 
> ...


 Nice haul!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ooh I wish I had money to go and buy all of those lovely hauls, lol. This thread makes me want to shop.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 19, 2013)

> Ooh I wish I had money to go and buy all of those lovely hauls, lol. This thread makes me want to shop.


 Have you ever thought about doing a makeup swap with your friends/family? I do that sometimes and it's fun! Sometimes a product just doesn't work for you, isn't the right shade, etc...but someone else might love it; that's what makes swaps fun! (As long as it's someone you trust and everything is sanitized well. )  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klutzyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yesterday I went shopping online with Sephora for my birthday. 





I finally got the original Naked palette. I have Naked 2, but still wanted to get the first one. I also got the VIB bag and the birthday minis. I signed up for Flash, so I will have them soon. I am so very excited!
I love your choices!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

Lydia, I really never thought about doing trades until I found this site. I think I will suggest it at our next family gathering. That sounds like it would be lots of fun. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 19, 2013)

I had a great mail Monday! I didn't technically purchase any of it, but still! Trades:



-Revlon lip butters in wild watermelon and pink lemonade -Pacifica blood orange color quench -ModelCo party proof lipstick in Kitty -Stila smudge stick -Caudalie divine legs -Versace yellow diamond -Bvlgari mon jasmin noir -Pacifica BB cream And my Nicole by OPI trio from Special K points...nothing exciting on the colors but I always love reds, pinks and blues and yay for free nail polish for buying what I buy anyway!



And my replacement BB came, with the same products as my damaged box, which I was pretty meh about, but I'm glad it was replaced so I can try what I want and trade what I don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 19, 2013)

> Yesterday I went shopping online with Sephora for my birthday.Â
> 
> I finally got the original Naked palette. I have Naked 2, but still wanted to get the first one. I also got the VIB bag and the birthday minis. I signed up for Flash, so I will have them soon. I am so very excited!


 Oh that is going to be a fun package to dig into!!! Very nice!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 19, 2013)

> Ooh I wish I had money to go and buy all of those lovely hauls, lol. This thread makes me want to shop.


 Lol! This thread is a really bad influence on me and my bank account! I do a lot of trading and it helps scratch the shopping itch for not much money and the bonus of having little packages in the mail! If you use PayPal shipping, it's cheaper than the post office and I reuse bubble mailers, etc. I actually sold some old clothes on eBay for the sole purpose of having extra money in my Paypal account for shipping trades lol!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 19, 2013)

>


 Great haul!! Much more fun than a drunk friend lol!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 19, 2013)

I did it!! I finally used the Birchbox points I've been hoarding like a crazy woman and bought myself a Clarisonic!!! I got a mia, a pick two, AND an awesome Ann Taylor scarf for $65!! *insert happy dance here*


----------



## LindaD (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I did it!! I finally used the Birchbox points I've been hoarding like a crazy woman and bought myself a Clarisonic!!! I got a mia, a pick two, AND an awesome Ann Taylor scarf for $65!! *insert happy dance here*


Awesome! I haven't purchased a Clarisonic yet, still trying to hoard enough points. Be sure to tell us how it works out for you.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 19, 2013)

> Lydia, I really never thought about doing trades until I found this site. I think I will suggest it at our next family gathering. That sounds like it would be lots of fun. Thanks for the suggestion.


 You should definitely try it! You get the thrill of trying out new products, minus the price tag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I do the same with books and magazines too, and if it's family, sometimes we'll swap foods as well if we get something we dislike, and don't want to waste it...someone always winds up liking it!!) ðŸ˜Š


> I had a great mail Monday! I didn't technically purchase any of it, but still! Trades:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are some awesome trade goodies!!! ðŸ˜€


> I did it!! I finally used the Birchbox points I've been hoarding like a crazy woman and bought myself a Clarisonic!!! I got a mia, a pick two, AND an awesome Ann Taylor scarf for $65!! *insert happy dance here*


 I hope you really love your Clairasonic! I adore mine; it makes such an awesome difference for my skin texture and smoothness!!ðŸ˜Š Awesome use of those Birchbox points!! I recently used up some of mine for one of the citrus sprayers to use with lemons/etc when I cook, and really like it!!


> Awesome! I haven't purchased a Clarisonic yet, still trying to hoard enough points. Be sure to tell us how it works out for you.


 If you get one, I hope you enjoy it! The key is to start out slow; use it maybe twice a week, then gradually build up so your skin adjusts well. I use mine with Aveeno Positively Clear foaming face wash (it's gentle and easy to use with it!). I also really like the Delicate brush head; thinking about trying the Deep Pore one for my nose though!


----------



## DeSha (Aug 19, 2013)

Ladies, you are my idols! Some of the hauls you all have posted, whew! Just amazing buys/finds/swaps!!!  #makeupenvy


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 20, 2013)

Great mail day with some Ulta shopping on the side...





~ TheBalm Balm Jovi palette from the HauteLook sale

~ Butter London Wink Mascara in Indigo Punk

~ Butter London Wink Eye Pencil in Pistol Pink

~ Butter London Nail Lacquer in Chancer (GWP from Ulta)

~ Enchanted Polish "A Little Fishy Told Me" (LE tribute to Talia Joy)

~ Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in "Rush"

~ Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in "Protest"

~ The fat black pencil is a lip pencil made from an OCC "Vintage" Lip Tar that I bought from a Redditor. Sadly, I cannot find my sharpener and therefore cannot sharpen it to try out. The swatches online look amazing though. 





** not pictured because I am too lazy to go upstairs to retrieve it: Urban Decay 24/7 Glide On Eye Pencil in "Lucky"


----------



## JC327 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had a great mail Monday! I didn't technically purchase any of it, but still!
> 
> Trades:
> ...


 Nice!


----------



## LovelyLush (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great mail day with some Ulta shopping on the side...
> 
> ...


 Ohhh, you got your theBalm order from HL in? I made an order that day too (shoes &amp; theBalm). My shoes came in yesterday but I'm impatiently waiting for my theBalm order!!


----------



## ultajunkie (Aug 20, 2013)

I received the Laura Mercier Face Illuminator in Spellbound and the Tarte Coral Crush Amazonian Clay Eye and Cheek palette yesterday from Sephora yesterday. I did an ELF blush/highlighter/bronzer haul yesterday morning before the 40% off ended so that will be coming, and I am waiting for a few things from Ulta to arrive either today or tomorrow. I am soon off to drop the kids at daycare and I need to run some errands after work today so I will probably look at some drugstore stuff when I go to Walmart and Kmart for the household shopping. I am debating whether or not to make Sept a no buy month because I feel like I have purchased a lot of products in July and August and have yet to wear many. Although truth be told, I think I have enough makeup to never buy another thing for the next 10 years (or more). :-D


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great mail day with some Ulta shopping on the side...
> 
> ...


 Such a pretty group of goodies.  I believe I NEED that BL mascara in my life.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I did it!! I finally used the Birchbox points I've been hoarding like a crazy woman and bought myself a Clarisonic!!! I got a mia, a pick two, AND an awesome Ann Taylor scarf for $65!! *insert happy dance here*


 Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great mail day with some Ulta shopping on the side...
> 
> ...


 Love your haul!


----------



## Sammilicious (Aug 20, 2013)

I haven't bought much in awhile because I bought an airbrush makeup system about a month or two ago. The makeup goes on smoothly and easily and I only need a little bit. It's kind of expensive, but they are always having sales, so I am not worried about it. It's the one on the infomercials, but I bought mine through their website (not a fan of ordering through the TV).

But next on my list is a good eyeshadow palette - maybe Urban Decay? Not sure.


----------



## Misdameanor (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sammilicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't bought much in awhile because I bought an airbrush makeup system about a month or two ago. The makeup goes on smoothly and easily and I only need a little bit. It's kind of expensive, but they are always having sales, so I am not worried about it. It's the one on the infomercials, but I bought mine through their website (not a fan of ordering through the TV).
> 
> But next on my list is a good eyeshadow palette - maybe Urban Decay? Not sure.


 How do you like your airbrush makeup? I've always wondered about them, but since I have a lot of acne scarring I need something with good coverage.


----------



## Sammilicious (Aug 20, 2013)

I LOVE it! Seriously, finding something for my issues has been a problem for so long that I just avoided most makeup. But I have found that this really works for me. When I wear it and see someone for the first time in awhile, they always ask me if I have lost weight - and I haven't! It's just that I look so good. You would never guess I have acne, scars from that and other things, etc.

Oh, and I am lazy so being able to be completely done with the face part within a minute or two is just awesome. So much less time using concealer and primer and more concealer.


----------



## BoySarah (Aug 20, 2013)

Is ULTA a friendly store?  I hear everyone talking about it but haven't had the nerve to just go in and shop.  I'll probably max out once I do.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is ULTA a friendly store?  I hear everyone talking about it but haven't had the nerve to just go in and shop.  I'll probably max out once I do.


 It really depends on the store.  The one near me just opened and everyone there is awesome and friendly.  However, I have heard stories about other Ulta stores where people aren't so nice... Just visit your local one and hopefully you'll find someone great there!


----------



## madeupMegan (Aug 20, 2013)

Close ups of the polishes in my Sephora by OPI 18 mini set:


----------



## mspocket (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is ULTA a friendly store?  I hear everyone talking about it but haven't had the nerve to just go in and shop.  I'll probably max out once I do.


 the one near me is just lovely! It's my favorite place to shop!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 21, 2013)

Ahh I was supposed to be on a low buy.. but had an itch to shop recently. 

About a week ago I got a post card in the mail from Macy's clinique counter that said if I came in and brought the post card I would get a full size lipstick in the color All Heart, for free. So I got a free lipstick last week. 

On Sunday from Walmart I bought:

All from E.L.F.

- translucent face powder

- all over color stick - pink lemonade

- blending brush

- bronzer &amp; blush - St. Lucia 

- lip stain - pink petal

Today from Carson's I bought:

- Clinique - stay matte sheer pressed powder - stay buff 

- Clinique - quick liner for eyes - really black

- Clinique - Free gift : Clinique Even better makeup - 02 fair (sample .41 fl. oz.), Clinique soft pressed-powder blusher- new clover (sample .11 oz), Clinique lash doubling mascara (sample size - black, Clinique lipstick - surprise (full size) - Clinique take the day off eye makeup remover (sample), Clinique - step one liquid mild facial cleanser - for combination/normal. 

The sample came in a really cute bag which reminds me of 1960's prints. Its green, orange, pink big flowers.

While at Carsons I did stop at the Estee Lauder counter and got a small sample of double wear foundation in the color : bone. If this foundation sample goes well I plan on purchasing it! This is my 2nd time getting color matched for double wear, last time when I took a sample home I put it on and looked orange. I'm hoping this is better for me. 

Today from Walgreens I bought:

- Rimmel exaggerate undercover eyeshadow primer

- Maybelline - master precise by eye studio - Black

- Maybelline - mega plush volume express mascara - waterproof very black

- Wet n Wild - coloricon eyeshadow trio - soldiers in charms (greens)


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the one near me is just lovely! It's my favorite place to shop!


 I used to love Ulta. I had one really close to me.. I went in there all the time to get my hair cut and then I moved and fell in love with Sephora. 

I'd say go and give it a shot. All in all I think I like Sephora more. I like Sephora's VIB program more than Ulta's rewards. I also like Sephora's brands better. Sephora is much much bigger. One plus of Ulta is it has a salon AND sells prestige products as well as drugstore products. That being said... Walmart's drugstore makeup products with a coupon is impossible to beat in price for drugstore makeup products. I also like Sephora's own line of makeup/brushes much better than Ulta's. 

Customer service is good in both.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 21, 2013)

> I used to love Ulta. I had one really close to me.. I went in there all the time to get my hair cut and then I moved and fell in love with Sephora.Â  I'd say go and give it a shot. All in all I think I like Sephora more. I like Sephora's VIB program more than Ulta's rewards. I also like Sephora's brands better. Sephora is much much bigger. One plus of Ulta is it has a salon AND sells prestige products as well as drugstore products. That being said... Walmart's drugstore makeup products with a coupon is impossible to beat in price for drugstore makeup products. I also like Sephora's own line of makeup/brushes much better than Ulta's.Â  Customer service is good in both.Â


 I disagree. Ulta takes manufacturers coupons plus the drugstore stuff is usually always buy 1 get 1 50% off or b2g1 free and then you can top it off with a 3.50 off 10 Ulta store coupon, plus get points and possibly a GWP. I guess it all depends which items are better prices where though.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I used to love Ulta. I had one really close to me.. I went in there all the time to get my hair cut and then I moved and fell in love with Sephora.
> ...


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 21, 2013)

I like both Ulta and Sephora. I live over an hour away from both so I do 99% of my shopping online. I like that Ulta gives free gifts with purchase without having to redeem points. I prefer Sephora's VIB program because I like their deluxe samples and I don't have an Ulta nearby where I can redeem my Ulta reward points for salon services. I can't really comment on CS since I've only brought something at an actual Sephora twice and Ulta once.


----------



## ultajunkie (Aug 22, 2013)

Received my Ulta order today where I had the 3 new Pop Beauty eye palettes that Muse from Musings of a Muse reviewed recently and 4 L'oreal lipsticks. I placed an order for 4 lipsticks from Lime Crime yesterday and today I placed another ELF order based on some products that a few youtube gurus were talking about. That's it for a while though. I need to cut myself off before my husband has people in white coats come and get me. Not to mention that we need to tighten the budget belt in my household until spring really so I want to save my $$ for LE holiday sets and a Sephora F&amp;F if there is going to be one.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Aug 22, 2013)

I used my $10 Ulta birthday gift and my rewards-- I am so excited to try the UD Revolution lipstick!  Free shipping for $25 purchases, too.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Ooo. I have to sign up for the birthday. Nice little haul.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used my $10 Ulta birthday gift and my rewards-- I am so excited to try the UD Revolution lipstick!  Free shipping for $25 purchases, too.


 Nice haul!


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 23, 2013)

I was at the mall earlier and stopped by the MAC counter.  I picked up a Paint Pot in Painterly and 2 brushes - 217 &amp; 239, which the saleswoman suggested as one's first MAC brushes.  I'm planning on going to Sephora today or tomorrow for the Color IQ promo thing and picking up either the Smashbox Photo Op Eye Enhancing Palette for Hazel Eyes, one of the Stila palettes (I kinda want to try the Smudge Sticks), or Benefit's Easiest Nudes Ever palette.  I'm on a bit of an eye kick.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Aug 23, 2013)

*finally* turned in my back 2 MAC items after years of forgetting about the empties. I got 2 free lipsticks for the empties: Lady Danger and Hang-up. I also picked up the mixing medium for eyes so I could bring a whole level of awesome to my pigments


----------



## pink65419 (Aug 24, 2013)

Deal of the day! Yes I'm always looking for that deal.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pink65419* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deal of the day! Yes I'm always looking for that deal.


 Great haul!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 24, 2013)

My Birchbox order- klorane dry shampoo, 100% Pure lip creme stick in perfect naked pink and Caldrea coconut fig leaf perfume rollerball. The Gloss Moderne shampoo was free, Pur primer and Vitivia capsules were my pick 2 pack.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 24, 2013)

Urban Decay keeps getting me, this time with their 3 deluxe samples w/purchase:





Deluxe samples:  Anti-aging primer, Lush Lash mascara, B6 Vitamin facial spray

24/7 pencil in Eldorado





Revolution lipstick in Fiend - I think this will be a good every day color.   Shipping was free with any of the Revolution lipsticks when I purchased.





Andromeda lip gloss, which looks really nice over Fiend



.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Urban Decay keeps getting me, this time with their 3 deluxe samples w/purchase:
> 
> ...


 Fiend is a beautiful color, nice haul.


----------



## hiheather (Aug 25, 2013)

I went to Rite Aid to snag some 40% off Wet n Wild when I discovered these on display. I hunted like crazy for these but never had any luck, of course I was giddy when I saw it!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be making a Rite Aid run soon, good sales this week



.


----------



## hiheather (Aug 25, 2013)

> I'll be making a Rite Aid run soon, good sales this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


 Crazy good sales, especially on WnW. There are several coupons floating around plus you get $3UP reward when you spend $10 on WnW. So if you are a fan of that brand, its awesome! I plan on hitting CVS later since they are running crazy good deals as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aquatic (Aug 25, 2013)

my most recent purchases were two "nailed it !" sephora by OPI kits ((on sale !!)) and two sephora pocket-sized 12 hour waterproof eyeliners for $5 each :]


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 26, 2013)

I bought Estee Lauder - Double Wear Foundation (Bone) &amp; em cosmetics - waterliner (black night), lip stick (cuddle up pink), &amp; the life palette (warm fuzzies). I was sold on double wear foundation when I went over to my folks house and they both (mom and dad) were raving about how flawless my skin looked.


----------



## madeupMegan (Aug 26, 2013)

My free samples from my last make up purchase:





Back row L to R: Marc Jacobs Honey
Middle row L to R: bareMinerals Ready Eyeshadow 2.0 The Perfect Storm, Clinique Even Better Skin Tone Correcting Lotion Broad Spectrum SPF 20, Philosophy Living Grace Fragrance, Prada Candy
Front row L to R: Aquolina Pink Sugar, MUFE Smoky Extravagant Mascara

Been really loving all of the fragrances I've received, especially Pink Sugar! I might need to buy a full size of this one!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 26, 2013)

I always see Pink Sugar at TJ Maxx or Marshall's (stores like that) or heavily discounted on line. If you're looking for a deal on it; it's out there!



> My free samples from my last make up purchase:
> 
> Back row L to R: Marc Jacobs Honey Middle row L to R: bareMinerals Ready Eyeshadow 2.0 The Perfect Storm, Clinique Even Better Skin Tone Correcting Lotion Broad Spectrum SPF 20, Philosophy Living Grace Fragrance, Prada Candy Front row L to R: Aquolina Pink Sugar, MUFE Smoky Extravagant Mascara Been really loving all of the fragrances I've received, especially Pink Sugar! I might need to buy a full size of this one!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Those were some great freebies.


----------



## saycrackagain (Aug 26, 2013)

> My free samples from my last make up purchase:


 Where in the world did you get all these fragrance samples?


----------



## girlygeek (Aug 26, 2013)

I just bought the Coastal Scents 22 piece makeup brushes and the BH Cosmetics 2nd edition 120 eye shadow palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did some research and both had really good reviews. Hoping they are awesome! I got a sample of the BH in my ipsy bag and really liked it. Got them on Amazon. Ready for it to get here already! Have any of you ladies tried these if so what are your thoughts? I'm somewhat new to wearing makeup on a daily basis so I hope these are good for a newbie!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlygeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just bought the Coastal Scents 22 piece makeup brushes and the BH Cosmetics 2nd edition 120 eye shadow palette
> 
> 
> ...


 I have the brush set - I really like it! For the price I think they are pretty great, and I use them daily. 

I don't have the 2nd edition of the 120 palette, but I have the 1st, 3rd, and 4th! They're great and for the most part, quite pigmented. They perform really well on top of a primer or base (as I think pretty much all shadows do). Those and my Coastal Scents shimmer palettes are my go-to shadows (and Coastal Scents and BH use the same manufacturer and their palettes are basically identical, they just offer some different variations). I don't think you can really beat them when it comes to affordable palettes! They're not Urban Decay or anything, but they beat the heck out of the other affordable shadows I've tried.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlygeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just bought the Coastal Scents 22 piece makeup brushes and the BH Cosmetics 2nd edition 120 eye shadow palette
> 
> 
> ...


 I like my 22 piece brush set!!

I bought the bionic buffer brush separately before getting the 22 piece. The head of the bionic brush just fell off. Good thing there's a similar brush in the set that I can use!


----------



## madeupMegan (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where in the world did you get all these fragrance samples?


 Everything except the Prada sample was from a single Sephora purchase (they accidentally gave 4 samples, and I used the code VIBREADY for the bareMinerals duo (I think this is Canada only)). Prada sample was given during a Shoppers Drugmart trip, love that they've finally started giving samples there!



> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Those were some great freebies.


 Thanks! I thought so too!



> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I always see Pink Sugar at TJ Maxx or Marshall's (stores like that) or heavily discounted on line. If you're looking for a deal on it; it's out there!


 Omg! Thanks for the heads up! I'll wait until I see it for a good price before buying (and anyways fragrance samples tend to last me a while)


----------



## girlygeek (Aug 26, 2013)

I looked at some of the UD palettes and would love one but just can't afford it right now. Needed good brushes as well. Really glad to hear these are pigmented. I have been really wanting to play with color. I haven't quite mastered brighter colors but I attribute some of that to the brushes that I was using. I also did not know they had the same manufacturer. Good info indeed. Thank you!



> I have the brush set - I really like it! For the price I think they are pretty great, and I use them daily.Â  I don't have the 2nd edition of the 120 palette, but I have the 1st, 3rd, and 4th! They're great and for the most part, quite pigmented. They perform really well on top of a primer or base (as I think pretty much all shadows do). Those and my Coastal Scents shimmer palettes are my go-to shadows (and Coastal Scents and BH use the same manufacturer and their palettes are basically identical, they just offer some different variations). I don't think you can really beat them when it comes to affordable palettes! They're not Urban Decay or anything, but they beat the heck out of the other affordable shadows I've tried.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep, I know that feeling. I LOVE Urban Decay, but my budget is limited and I just can't afford to buy the palettes as I'd like. That's why I have so many of the BH and Coastal Scents palettes. They are a really great way to play with color, and when it comes to eyeshadow, I am all over the place and can never have enough. I could never afford to buy all the colors I want from UD or stila, but I think you'll love your 120 palette!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope they work out for you!



> Originally Posted by *girlygeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked at some of the UD palettes and would love one but just can't afford it right now. Needed good brushes as well. Really glad to hear these are pigmented. I have been really wanting to play with color. I haven't quite mastered brighter colors but I attribute some of that to the brushes that I was using. I also did not know they had the same manufacturer. Good info indeed. Thank you! Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 26, 2013)

ULTA is AWFUL!! They sent me an email offer for 10x bonus points today only so of course I had to place an order! LOL





I earned 1323 points for this purchase! I need 41 more points to reach 2000 for the $125 off purchase reward! Bring on the holiday gift sets!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice work!  Of course I got the 10x email the day after I placed an order!



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ULTA is AWFUL!! They sent me an email offer for 10x bonus points today only so of course I had to place an order! LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 26, 2013)

My most recent Sephora haul, during the points promo week 



 


Too Faced Pretty Rebel Eyeshadow Palette

ITEM # 1533447
$46.00

1

$46.00

LOVED REORDER


 TokyoMilk Dark Femme Fatale Collection - Tainted Love No. 62

ITEM # 1439546
Tokyomilk Dark Femme Fatale Collection - Tainted Love No. 62 Eau de Toilette
FREE

1

$0.00

ORDER FULL SIZE


 Givenchy Mister Light Instant Light Corrective Pen

ITEM # 1480185
Givenchy Mister Light
FREE

1

$0.00

ORDER FULL SIZE


 Algenist Multi-Perfecting Pore Corrector Gel Moisturizer

ITEM # 1557701
Algenist Multi-Perfecting Pore Corrector Gel Moisturizer - 0.05 oz
FREE

1

$0.00

ORDER FULL SIZE


 


Ole Henriksen Perfect Truthâ„¢ CC CrÃ¨me Broad Spectrum SPF 30

ITEM # 1529601 SIZE 1 oz
COLOR Medium
$36.00

1

$36.00

ADD TO LOVES REORDER


 


LORAC PRO To Go Eye/Cheek Palette

ITEM # 1550698
$38.00

1

$38.00

LOVED REORDER


 ALTERNA Bamboo Luminous Shine Shampoo deluxe sample

ITEM # 1414283
FREE

1

$0.00


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 26, 2013)

> ULTA is AWFUL!! They sent me an email offer for 10x bonus points today only so of course I had to place an order! LOL
> 
> I earned 1323 points for this purchase! I need 41 more points to reach 2000 for the $125 off purchase reward! Bring on the holiday gift sets!Â


 I'm so mad I didn't get this offer! I've been checking all day. I've been platinum for at least 5 years and have already spent over $1,000 this year. I'm going to send them an email because thats really lame  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You got an awesome score though!!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ULTA is AWFUL!! They sent me an email offer for 10x bonus points today only so of course I had to place an order! LOL
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ULTA is AWFUL!! They sent me an email offer for 10x bonus points today only so of course I had to place an order! LOL
> 
> ...


 Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My most recent Sephora haul, during the points promo week
> 
> ...


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 27, 2013)

Love the purchases!!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm home from work sick today so I thought I'd make my bank account sick too with an Ulta order just to take advantage of the freebies lol: -Eye Crayon by ULTA White Wedding $8.00 -Demi Eyeshadow by ULTA Havana Nights (MT) $6.00 -Tinted Lip Balm by ULTA Berry $6.00 -FREE 13 Pc Gift w/any select $19.50 ULTA purchase by ULTA Berry (Quad in Masquerade, Polish in Ruby Slippers) FREE $0.00 -Love Sweet Love Spray by Philosophy $15.00 -FREE Weekender Roller Bag w/any $30 fragrance purchase by ULTA FREE Black Rollebag FREE $0.00 -Kind To Eyes Eye Makeup Remover Pads 30 Ct by Simple $5.09 -Kind To Skin Cleansing Facial Wipes 25 Ct by Simple $5.09 -Kind To Skin Foaming Facial Cleanser by Simple $6.79 -FREE Cosmetic Bag w/samples w/any $15 Simple or Own purchase by Simple FREE $0.00 -Too Too Pretty Eau de Parfum Rollerball by Betsey Johnson $18.00 -Variety Sampler $0.00 Terribly irritated with myself for forgetting 4% cash back on ebates! I wish I could set some kind of alert on my iPad when I go online shopping: STOP! CHECK EBATES FIRST! Edited to add this that just happened on HauteLook:


----------



## saycrackagain (Aug 27, 2013)

> Edited to add this that just happened on HauteLook:


 That Stila rollerball set! I thought it was discontinued! How are the scents?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm home from work sick today so I thought I'd make my bank account sick too with an Ulta order just to take advantage of the freebies lol:
> 
> -Eye Crayon by ULTA White Wedding $8.00
> ...


 Nice! you definitely took advantage of all the freebies from Ulta!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 27, 2013)

> That Stila rollerball set! I thought it was discontinued! How are the scents?


 The only one I'm familiar with is Creme Bouquet, which I've always loved. I'm really excited to try the others, I usually try to avoid HauteLook because their shipping is ridiculously slow, but the trio is $25 and out of stock on Stila's website lol!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 27, 2013)

> Nice! you definitely took advantage of all the freebies from Ulta!


 Yep! I didn't really need any of it, but what the hey, I can use the weekender bag as storage for beauty products lol!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 27, 2013)

*I had a great mail day today!*

*Pantone Madness from Sephora...*





*Sephora+Pantone Color Block Beauty Box set,* *Color Cube Lid Stain in Emerald,* *Graphic Lify Liquid Eyeliner in Emerald,* *Spectral Lacquer in Purple Wine*





*Sephora+Pantone Horizon Light Brush Collection &amp; Bag,** Illamasqua Nail Varnish Duo,* *Too Faced Better Than Sex Mascara deluxe sample,* *Marc Jacobs Honey sample,* *Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick sampler,* *Urban Decay Primer Potion sampler,* *Benefit The Porefessional sample*

*Illamasqua Duo close up*





*Glitterati* *and** Viridian*

*Zoya BOGO Haul!*





*Fall 2013 Satin Collection: Maria-Luisa, Channing, Mason, **Giova**nna**, Neve, Claudine*





*Blaze, Aurora, Storm, Miranda*


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 27, 2013)

> *I had a great mail day today!* *Pantone Madness from Sephora...*
> 
> *Sephora+Pantone Color Block Beauty Box set,* *Color Cube Lid Stain in Emerald,* *Graphic Lify Liquid Eyeliner in Emerald,* *Spectral Lacquer in Purple Wine*
> 
> ...


 Okay I wanna come to your house and play with all the fabulous goodies you get!!! I have my cart full of all the sale Pantone stuff, have you played with any of it yet??


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I had a great mail day today!*
> 
> ...







 This is an incredible haul!!!!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 28, 2013)

Squeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! I am soooo psyched I scored this for $32 on Sephora before they sold out!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I had a great mail day today!*
> 
> ...


 Ahhh Aurora and Storm are two of my favorite polishes EVER. I still need Blaze. and I NEED those fall colors, OMG. Dangit....


----------



## HHummel (Aug 28, 2013)

So far this pay check...

Sephora: (Just because things were on sale and I wanted pretties!)

SEPHORA COLLECTION Desert Sunset Eyeshadow and Blush Palette

Urban Decay Grind* *House

Hello Kitty Wild Thing Makeup Palette

Smashbox Try It Kit

EM Cosmetics: (Has a promotion this past weekend)

Waterliner in Ros Gold

Sheer Lipstick in One True Kiss

And with the promo this weekend it came with a deluxe sample shadow palette

AE: (Taking advantage of their 40% off code)

1 pair of Artist fit jeans

ModCloth: (had a 70% sale)

Awesome birthday dress!

Target:

2 Studio Elf Brushes

2 canvas storage cube (because my collection is getting out of control!)

1 fabric basket to use as a sample bin

Clean and Clean Toner

And I justified all these purchases as "early birthday gifts to myself"



, since this month I had an extra paycheck. My birthday is next month. But, ya know.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So far this pay check...
> 
> ...


 I love AE Artist fit jeans! And


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 28, 2013)

> So far this pay check... Sephora: (Just because things were on sale and I wanted pretties!) S EPHORA COLLECTION Desert Sunset Eyeshadow and Blush Palette Urban Decay Grind *Â * House Hello Kitty Wild Thing Makeup Palette Smashbox Try It Kit EM Cosmetics: (Has a promotion this past weekend) Waterliner in Ros Gold Sheer Lipstick in One True Kiss And with the promo this weekend it came with a deluxe sample shadow palette AE: (Taking advantage of their 40% off code) 1 pair of Artist fit jeans ModCloth: (had a 70% sale) Awesome birthday dress! Target: 2 Studio Elf Brushes 2 canvas storage cube (because my collection is getting out of control!) 1 fabric basket to use as a sample bin Clean and Clean Toner And I justified all these purchases as "early birthday gifts to myself"
> 
> 
> 
> , since this month I had an extra paycheck. My birthday is next month. But, ya know.Â


 Very nice! I absolutely love AE jeans, they're all I wear and thanks for the 40% off reminder!! Have you used any Hello Kitty makeup before? I'm always intrigued because of cute packaging, just not sure what the quality is.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 28, 2013)

> That sucks that they didn't offer it to all Platinum members! Maybe they're planning on running it all week with different members each day? Definitely contact them!


 I contacted Ulta and they responded saying sorry not everyone got this offer and we hope you still shop here. Pretty lame. I'm already getting 3x points all month though (I think for my birthday month), so that might be why.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 28, 2013)

I hot the email for the 10x points for 8/26/13. Of course I had made a purchase the day before (grr) and I have been getting 3x points all this month also (not my birth month). I just thought the 2x points and 3x points for Platinum was their "promo." This month. Sorry to hear that is what they told you. If you spend lots of money with them, maybe they sent the 10x points to get more people who do not shop online with them (I think I have purchased 3x from them online ever). Here's hoping you get a good promo soon!



> I contacted Ulta and they responded saying sorry not everyone got this offer and we hope you still shop here. Pretty lame. I'm already getting 3x points all month though (I think for my birthday month), so that might be why.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 28, 2013)

> I hot the email for the 10x points for 8/26/13. Of course I had made a purchase the day before (grr) and I have been getting 3x points all this month also (not my birth month). I just thought the 2x points and 3x points for Platinum was their "promo." This month. Sorry to hear that is what they told you. If you spend lots of money with them, maybe they sent the 10x points to get more people who do not shop online with them (I think I have purchased 3x from them online ever). Here's hoping you get a good promo soon!


 Ah, ok. I thought everyone was getting 3x but I wasn't sure. Oh well. I placed an order on Saturday anyway so I really didn't need to make another order. I'm thinking it has to do with how much I've spent then, lol. If I were them I wouldn't send the frequent shoppers all the promos either but it makes me feel un-special. I'm still salty that my last order they forgot my samples and when I emailed them the sent me an envelope of foils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Aug 28, 2013)

I can relatw to the whole not feeling special thing! (Sephora Flash i am looking at you!) And boo about the foils! You think as a frequent/good/loyal customer they might have put forth a little effort! If it makes you feel better I purchased 2x in store and forgot the 3x points thing and told the cashier and they were like "oh well if you spend more money you would get more points." -____- No offer to assist me in getting the 3x points! Do you know if you can request online or by calling? Figured I would ask an expert Ulta shopper!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Ah, ok. I thought everyone was getting 3x but I wasn't sure. Oh well. I placed an order on Saturday anyway so I really didn't need to make another order. I'm thinking it has to do with how much I've spent then, lol. If I were them I wouldn't send the frequent shoppers all the promos either but it makes me feel un-special. I'm still salty that my last order they forgot my samples and when I emailed them the sent me an envelope of foils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 28, 2013)

> I can relatw to the whole not feeling special thing! (Sephora Flash i am looking at you!) And boo about the foils! You think as a frequent/good/loyal customer they might have put forth a little effort! If it makes you feel better I purchased 2x in store and forgot the 3x points thing and told the cashier and they were like "oh well if you spend more money you would get more points." -____- No offer to assist me in getting the 3x points! Do you know if you can request online or by calling? Figured I would ask an expert Ulta shopper!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I would try emailing them for sure because I first got an email saying happy birthday here's a $10 off anything coupon and since your platinum you get 3x off all month. I checked the fine print and there was no barcode or any instructions about "activating" the bonus points offer. I've since made several in store and online purchases and only a few days ago when I was hunting for the 10x point offer on my account page did I notice that it said the 3x offer had to be activated (which it hadnt been). A lot of their bonus point offers have to be activated, but this one didnt say anything about that so I think it was kind of misleading. Check your points on your purchase history online though, because I've noticed they tend to give me more points than I've earned usually anyway, so you might have still gotten them. I had them check my points while I was complaining about the 10x offer and they said I did indeed get 3x all month, even though I never activated it.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I had a great mail day today!*
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So far this pay check...
> 
> ...


 Nice haul!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hot the email for the 10x points for 8/26/13. Of course I had made a purchase the day before (grr) and I have been getting 3x points all this month also (not my birth month). I just thought the 2x points and 3x points for Platinum was their "promo." This month. Sorry to hear that is what they told you. If you spend lots of money with them, *maybe they sent the 10x points to get more people who do not shop online with them* (I think I have purchased 3x from them online ever).
> 
> Here's hoping you get a good promo soon!


 *I could see this being the case. While I do shop at Ulta stores frequently, I rarely shop Ulta online. *


> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can relatw to the whole not feeling special thing! (Sephora Flash i am looking at you!)
> 
> And boo about the foils! You think as a frequent/good/loyal customer they might have put forth a little effort!
> ...


 *I emailed them last week about 2 purchases I made in store that didn't get 3x points and they issued them right away. 



*


----------



## lovepink (Aug 28, 2013)

Sweet!  Thanks for the tip!  I am going to email them.

Quick question for you Miss Trix:  I got a sample of the UD Revolution lippie today from Sephora (thanks to whoever posted it was available!) And in the description on the packaging it states "Our Pigment Infusion system delivers insane color payoff with creamy shine, *Maxi-Lip plumps* and nourshing oils leave lips cushiony soft.

Does this have some kind of plumper or tingliness in it?  I hate, hate, hate plumpers and tingliness so I want to avoid if possible!  TIA! 



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *I emailed them last week about 2 purchases I made in store that didn't get 3x points and they issued them right away.
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sweet!  Thanks for the tip!  I am going to email them.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Aug 28, 2013)

Whew!  Thanks!  Guess I will try the 4 sample shades and see what happens!  



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There is definitely no tingling or plumping that I have noticed.


----------



## Grau (Aug 29, 2013)

I've been going a little crazy with the retail therapy this week. It's been a tough week...

I got Urban Decay's Naked 2 palette, 24/7 Glide on Pencil in Eldorado and Crash because they were on sale. Nars Sheer Glow Foundation in Siberia and Give Me Some Lip from Sephora. Stila's Countless Color Pigments in Acoustic, Indie, and Lightshow, plus All Over Shimmer Liquid in Pink Glow from Haute Look. Then I got Milkshake Colour Maintainer Shampoo, Sexy Hair Soy Renewal Beach Spray, and Big Sexy Hair Volumizing Hairspray.

I'm considering them all early birthday presents to myself!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Grau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been going a little crazy with the retail therapy this week. It's been a tough week...
> 
> ...


Great haul! I love my UD naked 1 &amp; 2 palettes.

I'm having a bit of a rough week myself.. I went into Sephora only planning on getting the UD grindhouse pencil sharpener (It works great!), but ended up hauling so much. My hubby was with me and is such an instigator when I shop lol

At Sephora I bought:

Stila CC cream - light

Sephora Favorites - Eyeshadow kit (this is awesome, you must get it if you love eyeliners. You get 6 eyeliners for $30.00)

First Aid Beauty - Facial Radiance Pads

Urban Decay - Grindhouse pencil sharpener

At Walgreens I bought:

3 Rimmel emphiseyes eyeshadow crayons

1 Jordana eyeshadow crayon

Jordana volume mascara black (this is really nice and only 1.99)

2 Covergirl nail polishes (gold and teal)

Revlon eyebrow pencil and brow gel duo (light brown)

Wet n Wild trio -knock on wood

Wet n Wild Fergie eyeshadow palette - desert festival (Don't like this so far)..._ I threw the orange in the palette on all over my lid and then used one of my blue eyeshadow crayons on the bottom of my eye and it looked terrible. lol the girl at Sephora asked me if I was a bears fan. Keep in mind it was also horribly applied I was in a rush. lolol_

Nordstroms:

Estee Lauder - Double Wear Foundation - Bone

Over the weekend I bought the em cosmetics set .. eyeliner in black and lipstick in cuddle up (?) also received the free eyeshadow palette.

I'm done buying makeup for a long while. I don't need anything else not to mention the fact that my collection is absolutely busting/overflowing with products at this point. That being said... I was running out of my hourglass veil primer so the Stila CC cream will be a good color correcting base. I'm also a little bit low on my favorite laura mercier caviar eyeshadow stick in orchid.. so the other eyeshadow sticks will be useful.


----------



## HHummel (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love AE Artist fit jeans! And


 Thank you! Those jeans are absolutely the best. Perfect fit. Just enough stretch. And I have short legs, So they fit well.


----------



## HHummel (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very nice! I absolutely love AE jeans, they're all I wear and thanks for the 40% off reminder!!
> 
> Have you used any Hello Kitty makeup before? I'm always intrigued because of cute packaging, just not sure what the quality is.


 Best jeans ever!

I have never used Hello Kitty makeup before. But it is very cute. It was a good deal for this palette at $17. It got great reviews about staying power and pigmentation. I haven't tried it yet, because I've been working 12 hours shifts. I'll let you know how it turns out. The palette is huge. The shadows are about inch by inch squares!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Grau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been going a little crazy with the retail therapy this week. It's been a tough week...
> 
> ...


  Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Grau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ultajunkie (Aug 29, 2013)

So I am currently waiting for an Ulta order of two Jane cosmetics blushes and the new Lorac Dazzling Dozen eyeshadow collection, the new LE Sigma eyeshadow and cheek collection, and a HUGE haul from Jordanna cosmetics. I have 2 more days before my no buy starts and I am wondering what other trouble I can get my credit card into before then.


----------



## Grau (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Great haul! I love my UD naked 1 &amp; 2 palettes.
> ...


 Great haul for you too! I haven't tried any Wet n Wild products since the early 90s and have been hearing so many good things about their new collections. Do you have any recommendations? I'll have to check out the Sephora Eyeshadow kit. I can never get enough eyeliners!

Lucky you having a husband that cheers you on. Mine just gives me the side eye and asks if I really need another nailpolish or eyeshadow when I already have a million at home.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 29, 2013)

FUN MAIL DAY!





Lorac Pro Palette (came with travel eye primer tube)

Sephora Izak Baked Palette - Was on sale for $13!

BH Cosmetics Deal - Day and Night Palette, Travel Brushes, Eyelashes - On sale for $15

Sephora freebies - Pink Sugar perfume, Tocca Liliana perfume, Philosophy Full of Promise serum duo foils


----------



## JC327 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice haul!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how do you like the izak palette? I was looking at reviews for it and thought about getting it but I don't really need more nudes... but I was looking for something compact for travelling.  it really doesn't seem that small so that's probably a good choice


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay for pretties!  Awesome samples, too!  Let us know how you like the palettes!


----------



## LovelyLush (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The LORAC Pro is my holy grail palette! I hope you love it. I also have the BH Cosmetics travel brushes that are great to keep in my purse.

(I also have the Day to Night palette, but I never use it... I think it's been in it's original packaging since I purchased it a year ago, haha)


----------



## PeachPerfect (Aug 29, 2013)

I broke down and bought the Beauty Blender from Sephora. 

Yes.. it was one of those YouTube made me do it type things. I LOVE it for blending in my under eye concealer-but I am conflicted because of how unsanitary it seems and I _might_ just get tired of obsessively cleaning it after each use...

 





I also tried out the new NARS creamy concealer. Gorgeous.


----------



## saycrackagain (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah, that's the biggest reason I never bought one: I feel like it's a serious waste of water to have to get it wet to use and then wash it out every time. But then, I don't like using regular sponges either because they're not biodegradable (had to sacrifice gradient manicures for that).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, that's the biggest reason I never bought one: I feel like it's a serious waste of water to have to get it wet to use and then wash it out every time. But then, I don't like using regular sponges either because they're not biodegradable (had to sacrifice gradient manicures for that).


 Unrelated, but OMGGGG, I just laughed so hard at your username...love that movie so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 29, 2013)

Just bought 7 deborah lippmann polishes in the 50% off sale! I'll post a pic of the pretties when they come in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

...and there goes my perfect low buy for the month of August.


----------



## saycrackagain (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unrelated, but OMGGGG, I just laughed so hard at your username...love that movie so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 

Haha, thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> "And then she just showed up here and started talking about crack!"


----------



## Hokipoki1213 (Aug 30, 2013)

It's been very tight lately with $$$ (got an overseas trip to the land of pretty cosmetics Japan in October!), but I managed to still spoil myself with a purchase of Bourjois' 1 Seconde gel nail polish in 05 Corail Magique (a pretty peachy coral). So far I'm in love with the brush and no chips after almost 24 hours wear (hopefully I can make a record and make it to 48 hours!).


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Grau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Great haul for you too! I haven't tried any Wet n Wild products since the early 90s and have been hearing so many good things about their new collections. Do you have any recommendations? I'll have to check out the Sephora Eyeshadow kit. I can never get enough eyeliners!
> ...


 haha my hubby really is freakishly supportive of my makeup addiction. He even points out when hautelook is having sales! It must be because he spends lots of $$ on his hobbies!

Ahh wet-n-wild, I could blab all day about their eyeshadow palettes. I LOVE them, seriously I have like 6-8 of their trios. You really couldn't go wrong with any of their trios. Some of my favorites in the trios are.. sweet as candy, walking on eggshells &amp; I'm getting sunburned. I also love their color icon bronzer, it's huge SPF 15 and they have several shades. I have ticket to brazil. P.S. Oprah just gave their bronzer an award. I also love their lipstick in the color pinkerbell. They also have really nice nail polishes, I find they to be really opaque and they don't chip easily. 

I should be a wet-n-wild makeup ambassador!! haha I just really think they have high quality makeup for really low low low prices. Also, quick tip my sunday newspaper has $1.00 off coupons and $2.00 off 2 item coupons every 2-3 weeks. I just clipped one today. 

If you get anything from wet-n-wild let me know how you do!


----------



## LovelyLush (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha my hubby really is freakishly supportive of my makeup addiction. He even points out when hautelook is having sales! It must be because he spends lots of $$ on his hobbies!
> 
> ...


 The new "Nude Awakening" palette is super pretty too! colors are a dupe for the Naked (1) palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Aug 30, 2013)

In the last week or so I have gotten:

- 3 NYX Butter Glosses in Creme Brulee, Strawberry Parfait, and Maple Blondie

- Revlon ColorBurst Lip Butter in Red Velvet

- I just ordered the Urban Decay Lip Duo in Venom for $35 from an IpsyMe event

I also recently got a nail polish order from Etsy seller Madison Street Beauty and an eyeshadow/blush order from Etsy seller Star Crushed Minerals.

I think it may time to go on a low buy for a while...


----------



## Dots (Aug 30, 2013)

I just ordered the Number 4 Prep and Protect Beat the Heat Kit (this leave in makes my hair feel amazing), the Macadamia Hair Mask, and the Nuxe Reve De Miel Lip Balm.


----------



## hindsighting (Aug 30, 2013)

Picked up the Anastasia brow wiz in Medium Ash, Vaseline spray and go lotion and NYX butter gloss in Eclair and NYX mega shine lip gloss in Beige!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 31, 2013)

*I didn't mean to buy 2 bags this week but a bag that I have been coveting forever dropped to a third of it's original price after I ordered the first one so I had to grab it while I could! Fortunately, they are quite different so each one will see a lot of use.*
 

*Provocateur from Just Fab*





I had a credit from when I forgot to skip one month so I finally put it to use and grabbed this bag for Fall. It's more taupe-y in person and seems to be pretty good quality for a faux leather bag. I dare someone to try to mug me. I'll embed some spikes in their head! 





 

*Hayden Harnett Mercer Clutch*





I have wanted this bag FOR-EV-ER! Seriously, I've been drooling over it since January. The leather is sooo soft, and so shiny, and...

so iridescent!! 









This is Hayden Harnett #6 for me. I love, love, LOVE their bags!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 31, 2013)

Sephora order came!! I am in so much love:



tarte puttin' on the glitz set, the palettes snap in to the bag â¤ came with the pink pure optic gloss tarte gifted Amazonian clay mascara tarte smoldereyes Amazonian clay double ended shadow liner in gunmetal and brown tarte vitamin infused lipgloss in r&amp;r fresh sugar lip treatment GWP UD shadow primer, Chloe perfume and Tokyomilk Dark Tainted Love No.62 samples


----------



## JC327 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I didn't mean to buy 2 bags this week but a bag that I have been coveting forever dropped to a third of it's original price after I ordered the first one so I had to grab it while I could! Fortunately, they are quite different so each one will see a lot of use.*
> 
> ...


 Beautiful bags!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sephora order came!! I am in so much love:
> 
> 
> ...


 nice haul!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LovelyLush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The new "Nude Awakening" palette is super pretty too! colors are a dupe for the Naked (1) palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nude Awakening palette?? I haven't seen this.. have a link?


----------



## LovelyLush (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nude Awakening palette?? I haven't seen this.. have a link?


 Here it is on Amazon! http://www.amazon.com/Wet-Wild-Awakening-Palette-Limited/dp/B00BZY1FTU

I found mine at a Rite Aid store about 2 weeks or so ago. They were limited edition for the spring time, but they just started putting them back out (probably only for a limited time again). There's another spring limited edition palette with a few more colors in it, like green &amp; purple, instead of just neutrals. I believe that one is called Going in the Wild.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 31, 2013)

Just stopped by a SiJCP today... it's the last day of Aug, and I *needed* my birthday gift!

But they also had a clearance table, and then the nice lady came over and told me the clearance stuff was an additional 25% off... and then I lost my head:





This is valued at $113, was originally sold for $68, now on sale at the website for $34, but in the Sephora store for $29... with 25% off, I paid just over $24 (stupid tax!).  Green is my favorite color, and I just fell in love with all the pretties!  Can't wait to try the green mascara!

And of course, my birthday gift 









And tomorrow starts my low-buy!


----------



## DeSha (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just stopped by a SiJCP today... it's the last day of Aug, and I *needed* my birthday gift!
> 
> ...


 What a great haul and a nice way to go into your low-buy!  More than enough pretties to play with.


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 31, 2013)

> Just stopped by a SiJCP today... it's the last day of Aug, and I *needed* my birthday gift! But they also had a clearance table, and then the nice lady came over and told me the clearance stuff was an additional 25% off... and then I lost my head:
> 
> This is valued at $113, was originally sold for $68, now on sale at the website for $34, but in the Sephora store for $29... with 25% off, I paid just over $24 (stupid tax!). Â Green is my favorite color, and I just fell in love with all the pretties! Â Can't wait to try the green mascara! And of course, my birthday giftÂ
> 
> ...


 Gah I want that!!! Very nice!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What a great haul and a nice way to go into your low-buy!  More than enough pretties to play with.


 Thank you!  I plan on playing with these all the way through Sept, emerald will be a good transition from Summer to Fall!  



> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gah I want that!!! Very nice!


 Thank you!  I was a bit apprehensive to buy it just based on the "ooh pretty!" factor, but it had really good reviews when I checked it out online!  *whew*!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just stopped by a SiJCP today... it's the last day of Aug, and I *needed* my birthday gift!
> 
> ...


HOORAY FOR BIRTHDAY AWESOMENESS!!!!






Awesome haul!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 31, 2013)

To wrap up August, I had a little shopping spree. 


essie For the Twill of It (DUOCHROME!)
OPI Peace &amp; Love &amp; OPI (MOAR DUOCHROME!) and Alcatraz Rocks (I had to go to about eight different stores before I finally found it at the Nordstrom Rack, of all places)
Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream in #21 (and since I'm a bit of a regular at that store, I ended up with a ton of samples:  Missha Real Complete BB Cream in #21, not one not two but *five* Skin 79 bb cream, a Skin 79 cleanser, and a Holika Holika brightening sheet mask.  The funny thing is that the girl who rang me up was just going to give me the mask, but then the other girl working there -- who I think might be a supervisor -- jumped in to make sure i got one of every Skin 79 sample they had)
Nyx jumbo eye pencils in Milk and Yogurt (buy one get one 50% off at Fred Meyer ending today.  I wanted Cottage Cheese and maybe Strawberry Milkshake as well, but I had problems finding two untested pencils on my list at one store, so I just went with these and called it good)

I'm starting a very regimented low-buy tomorrow, but I needed the bb cream, the Nyx pencils have been on my to-buy list for ages, and I think the essie and OPIs are LEs that will be gone by the time I can get stuff again (and I ended up getting a larger paycheck than expected this pay period due to the way my company deducts for insurance, so I had a little extra wiggle room in my budget that allowed me to go ahead and get everything now.  I didn't spend the whole chunk of extra change on makeup like I usually do, so I feel like I practiced an admirable amount of restraint).


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To wrap up August, I had a little shopping spree.
> 
> ...


 I am incredibly jealous that you can buy these in person. I would kill for a store like Pretty &amp; Cute nearby!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just stopped by a SiJCP today... it's the last day of Aug, and I *needed* my birthday gift!
> 
> ...


 Nice haul, enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Dots (Sep 1, 2013)

Well...I have about 15 things in my cart on the NYX site and I have edited it multiple times but just stewing on if I should order. It's 30% off...should I?


----------



## HHummel (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well...I have about 15 things in my cart on the NYX site and I have edited it multiple times but just stewing on if I should order. It's 30% off...should I?


 30% off?! Push the button already!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well...I have about 15 things in my cart on the NYX site and I have edited it multiple times but just stewing on if I should order. It's 30% off...should I?
> ...


----------



## Dots (Sep 1, 2013)

> 30% off?! Push the button already!





> I love all the enabling that goes on here!


 Lol ok...I will shortly. Anything from them that you all just love? I have some of their stuff and like it. In case any one else feels like they MUST also order...the code is NYX30.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am incredibly jealous that you can buy these in person. I would kill for a store like Pretty &amp; Cute nearby!


 It's a really, *really* dangerous store.  I basically have to go there only when I am getting *one* thing (and I have to know in advance what I'm getting), and I have to march in, grab that one thing, and get out.  And I have to very carefully avoid looking at the things in the middle section of the store because that's where the lipstick and eyeliner are, and those are *huge* weaknesses.

And now I have to head out and try to keep my shopping impulses reined in.  I'm meeting my family for what is sure to be a very ill-fated lunch (they picked a place where I can have *one* thing -- french fries -- in an artsy shopping area.  I am sure to drown my really-horrific-lunch crankiness in purchases, although on the up side, they will probably be things like socks, Stash Tea, and graphic novels, aka an autumn cocooning kit).


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 1, 2013)

The items I ended up getting from Rite Aid last week during the 40% off Wet 'n Wild sale:





I Have Good Jeans, Sweet as Candy, Cool as a Cucumber













The liner is indeed water proof and remnants lasted through my cleansing oil, a foam cleanser and a shower the next morning.  Sadly, I can't seem to get a good opaque line with it though.  I'm going to try a brush next as opposed to the stylus tip it has.  Total price for everything was $7.76



.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The items I ended up getting from Rite Aid last week during the 40% off Wet 'n Wild sale:
> 
> ...


 I REALLY love I have Good Jeans! That gold is gorgeous!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I REALLY love I have Good Jeans! That gold is gorgeous!


It was definitely the star of the three trios I got!   The gold and silver were incredibly pigmented, and the blue can be built up nicely


----------



## ZeeOmega (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The items I ended up getting from Rite Aid last week during the 40% off Wet 'n Wild sale:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the swatches! I keep eyeing Sweet as Candy whenever I see it and I think I might go ahead and finally get it. Maybe cool as a cucumber, too. I had thought the aubergine would come out brighter and so had shied away before. I could definitely use that around the office.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 1, 2013)

*Whew*.  I made it out of Fred Meyer with only things on my shopping list!  And no makeup!  Not even the essence orange lip sheer I had decided I would be allowed if I found it (which I did.  I picked it up, carried it around for five minutes, and PUT IT BACK!).  My purchases for the day:  Groceries, personal care items that I really did need, socks that I also need since I have this problem with running my big toes through just about every pair of socks I own within a year or two of purchase (okay, I didn't *need* the Ashi Dashi midcalf pencil socks, but I did need new holeless socks, so it was only a half-splurge, two of the other pairs were fairly basic, and the fourth pair was free), tea (Red Velvet herbal tea!  Two variations of Earl Grey! Something else herbal I can't recall!), and the first volume of _Chew_ (because, really, how can I possibly be expected to pass on a graphic novel about an FDA agent who gets psychic impressions from things he eats, up to and including the corpses of murder victims?).  (And Oscar has already taken a chomp on the spine of the book.  Appropriate given the title and the fact that it's dedicated to Battythecat, a kitty that lived 1997-2010.)

Um.  Warning:  If you have a problem with spree-buying cute socks, don't click on those sock links.  If you don't understand why someone can be bonkers over *socks* of all things, set aside an hour or so and explore that site.  These are probably my absolute favorites, but I'm always trying out new styles to see if there's another one I like even more.


----------



## Dots (Sep 1, 2013)

I got some "honey I washed the kids" soap and a sea salt scrub from Lush...it was my first purchase there and I feel guilty because it was SO expensive for two small things. Someone please validate...


----------



## Superfish19 (Sep 1, 2013)

> I got some "honey I washed the kids" soap and a sea salt scrub from Lush...it was my first purchase there and I feel guilty because it was SO expensive for two small things. Someone please validate...


 I'm sure you work very hard. Life is short. You need to treat yourself. I always get buyer remorse. But learn that it is ok to enjoy fancy things once in awhile.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got some "honey I washed the kids" soap and a sea salt scrub from Lush...it was my first purchase there and I feel guilty because it was SO expensive for two small things. Someone please validate...


 It's expensive, but that's just because you're used to buying cheap stuff with inexpensive ingredients.  This stuff is not filled with all of the synthetic fillers that places like Bath &amp; Body Works use in order to keep costs/prices down.  It's better for the world.

(Uhoh, checking out the ingredients dropped me down the Liberty Bottleworks rabbithole.  On the up side, it's all about shopping for Christmas presents for my family.  Both sides are from the town where those bottles happen to be made -- and, coincidentally on the subject of honey, my great-grandmother was a beekeeper/honey harvester in a town near that town about a hundred years ago.  Uh, I think we actually lived on the street where the headquarters are now located back in the '70s.  That address looks *really* familiar.  Bizarroland.)


----------



## Dots (Sep 2, 2013)

> I'm sure you work very hard. Life is short. You need to treat yourself. I always get buyer remorse. But learn that it is ok to enjoy fancy things once in awhile.





> It's expensive, but that's just because you're used to buying cheap stuff with inexpensive ingredients. Â This stuff is not filled with all of the synthetic fillers that places like Bath &amp; Body Works use in order to keep costs/prices down. Â It's better for the world. (Uhoh, checking out the ingredients dropped me down the Liberty Bottleworks rabbithole. Â On the up side, it's all about shopping for Christmas presents for my family. Â Both sides are from the town where those bottles happen to be made -- and, coincidentally on the subject of honey, my great-grandmother was a beekeeper/honey harvester in a town near that town about a hundred years ago. Â Uh, I think we actually lived on the street where the headquarters are now located back in the '70s. Â That address looks *really* familiar. Â Bizarroland.)


 Aw thanks so much, that helped! It made my hands feel awesome when I tried it at the store.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 2, 2013)

My oh my have I "hauled" this weekend. This is it.. after I post this I am going over to the no buy support program and not buying anything for the rest of September..

Thankfully.. all the makeup items were drugstore.. here we go...

From E.L.F. I bought...

Lip balm - nude (comes in a little pot 2.00)

Lip Gloss - sorority girl &amp; trendsetter &amp; Fairy

HD blush- headliner

Brushes - smudge eye sponge, eye crease brush

Single eyeshadow - purple passion

Daily moisture stick

Brightening eye shadow color - butternut &amp; day 2 night

Duo eye shadow - Berry Mix

Blush - Blushing rose &amp; flushed

Lipstick - Classy

From Walmart...

Baby Lips - #15 Cherry Me

Revlon New Lip Gloss - #205 snow pink

Neutrogena Moisture Smooth Color Stick - #30 sweet watermelon

Wet - N - Wild Blush - #833E  mellow wine

Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter - #080 - Strawberry Shortcake

Loreal Color Riche - #800 Fairest Nude

Maybelline Lipstick - #155 - Party Pink

Almay One Coat - Get up and grow - #020 Black

**Kinda doesn't count as makeup** Travel Size - TRESemme  Tres Two Spray -#4 non-aresol hairspray

Meyers...

Loreal Color Riche Eyeshadow - #213 - Love to hate me

Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick - #801 - Pink cloud

Loreal 24 Hour Infallible - #890 - Bronzed Taupe

Milani Haute Flash Full Coverage Shimmer Lip gloss - #106 - Quick Flash

Milani Haute Flash Full Coverage Shimmer Lip gloss - #104 - Star Flash

E.L.F. Makeup Remover Pen

Loreal True Match Super Blendable Powder - W3- Nude Beige

Amazon.com...

Proactiv Green Tea Moisturizer - 2.5 oz.

Eco Tools - Retractable Kabuki Brush

Real Techniques - Foundation Brush

Real Techniques - Expert Face Brush

NYX Trio Eyeshadow kit - Rock n roll

I also tracked down a beautiful eyeshadow I've been looking for from Sephora.. on EBay.

EBay

Sephora outrageous prism chrome eyeshadow - metallic purple

So that's all the beauty things I bought...

Then for back to graduate school I bought a new bag from Nordstroms..

Nordstroms...

Michael Kors 'Kempton Nylon Tote' Large - Iris





Ahh I just couldn't resist it is so beautiful and I love the jewel-toned amethyst color. I saw this bag in the stores and wanted to buy it but didn't ... I'm glad I waited to get it on sale.

Then I looked at Lane Bryant.com and everything was 40% off so I had to get a couple things I got..

Lane Bryant...

A sweater dress with buttons..





And I got a black and white sweater with a design...





Me and hubby also Price Line Negotiated a hotel for our first wedding anniversary, next week!! YAY!! We're gonna go see a play, do dinner.. and stay at the hotel. 

The very very last thing I purchased was I signed up again for birchbox.

So that's it for Fall.. I won't be getting anything else until Winter. I'm set.. I may need shoes or something but I'm done... I have to save up for our trip to Disney World in the winter.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got some "honey I washed the kids" soap and a sea salt scrub from Lush...it was my first purchase there and I feel guilty because it was SO expensive for two small things. Someone please validate...


 I recently made my first Lush purchase (we were out of town) this summer.  It is really expensive but my daughter and I love the lip scrubs, shower gels and bath bombs we got.  All the items will last us a long time (we even break apart the bath bombs for multiple uses 



).  Everyone deserves a treat and bath products (and make-up &amp; nail polish) are my guilty pleasures!

Enjoy your Lush items!!


----------



## klutzyleo (Sep 2, 2013)

I just purchased one of the Sephora by OPI nailpolishes because the newest 100 point perk is an Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick mini for anyone that is interested. I have flash shipping, so I don't have to pay the shipping fee. I've hear the color is in Catfight, so I'm pretty excited because I really want to try the brighter colors, but I didn't really want to spend $22 in order to do so. I love the colors I have already and the formula is awesome, so I can't wait for my little package to get here!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The items I ended up getting from Rite Aid last week during the 40% off Wet 'n Wild sale:
> 
> ...


 Wow that's a great price! I


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klutzyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just purchased one of the Sephora by OPI nailpolishes because the newest 100 point perk is an Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick mini for anyone that is interested. I have flash shipping, so I don't have to pay the shipping fee. I've hear the color is in Catfight, so I'm pretty excited because I really want to try the brighter colors, but I didn't really want to spend $22 in order to do so. I love the colors I have already and the formula is awesome, so I can't wait for my little package to get here!


Tempting, especially with flash shipping (which I don't have)!  Maybe I should mosey on over anyhow....


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that's a great price! I


Wet 'n Wild prices are low anyhow, so 40% off was a steal!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 2, 2013)

Haven't posted in here in a while.. I had $30 worth of points to use at Ulta and with all the great sales I decided to go for it.  I ended up getting all of this for $30 and some change  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Eden and Sin Travel Size UD Primer Potions

Moonlight Teasing Brush

She's a Tease Volumizing Hairspray

Neutrogena Makeup Wipes (2 packs)

Loreal Colour Riche Lipstick in Everbloom
Covergirl Eye Enhancers 1 Kit Shadows in Champagne and Tapestry Taupe

UD Travel Size Trio (All Nighter Setting Spray, Original Primer Potion, and 24/7 Eyeliner Pencil in Rockstar)

Any purchase you made $35+, you got a free beauty bag worth $55 and I also got some fragrance samples.

Woop, woop! Can't wait to play with everything.  I'm making a huuuuuge makeup gift basket type thing for my mom's birthday so that was one reason for this purchase, but I also needed some more setting spray and I didn't want to pay $29 for the full size, so I got that little Travel Trio.

I'm on a no-buy for the rest of the month, unless it's something for my mom.  Hopefully my BB, Ipsy, and Bondi subs will keep me occupied!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My oh my have I "hauled" this weekend. This is it.. after I post this I am going over to the no buy support program and not buying anything for the rest of September..
> 
> ...


 Wow, that was definitely a haul!


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 2, 2013)

During the Sephora bonus points event last month this may have happened...





Josie Maran Argan Matchmaker Serum Foundation

Tarte Airbuki Bamboo Brush

Yves Saint Laurent Le Teint Touche Eclat Illuminating Foundation (repeat purchase)

Soap and Glory Dr. Spot

Tarte Strike a Pose Lash Set

Soap and Glory Make Yourself Youthful Eye Cream

Josie Maran Argan Matchmaker Powder Foundation

Supergoop SPF 50 Sunscreen

Tocca Stella Travel Fragrance Spray

Urban Decay Revolutionary Lipstick in Obsessed

BareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipstick in Fly High (LOVE THIS)

Tarte Smooth Operator Amazonian Clay Waterproof Concealer

Smashbox Try It Kit (All travel sized - BB Cream, Halo Powder Foundation, Buki Brush, and Primer)

Oopsie


----------



## JC327 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haven't posted in here in a while.. I had $30 worth of points to use at Ulta and with all the great sales I decided to go for it.  I ended up getting all of this for $30 and some change  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 That's a really great idea! Hope your subs are great this month.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> During the Sephora bonus points event last month this may have happened...
> 
> ...


 Nice haul!


----------



## msladyday (Sep 2, 2013)

So over the past month... 

SEPHORA COLLECTION Creamy Body Wash Caps - Mango, Orange Blossom

Tarte Gifts From The Lipstick Tree Achiote Color Collection

[SIZE=10.666666984558105px]Boscia Pore Purifying Black Strips[/SIZE]

SEPHORA by OPI - [SIZE=10.666666984558105px]COLOR I Only Shop Vintage[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.666666984558105px]Boscia Clear Complexion Mask with Botanical Blast[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.666666984558105px]Soap &amp; Glory Face Soap and Clarityâ„¢ 3-In-1 Daily-Detox Vitamin C Facial Wash[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.666666984558105px]Tarte Puttin' On The Glitz Limited-Edition Color Collection And Purse[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.666666984558105px]MAKE UP FOR EVER Aqua Eyes - [/SIZE][SIZE=10.666666984558105px]COLOR Burgandy [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.666666984558105px]Hanae Mori Hanae Mori Butterfly Rollerball[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.666666984558105px]Dr. Jart+ Pore Medic Pore Clear Mask[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.666666984558105px]SEPHORA by OPI Rich And Buff Exfoliating Cuticle Cream[/SIZE]

Samples:

Chloe ChloÃ© Eau de Parfum

Algenist Retinol Firming &amp; Lifting Serum 10 Day Challenge samples

Tocca Beauty Liliana

Philosophy Full Of Promiseâ„¢ Treatment Duo

Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick

Algenist Regenerative Anti-Aging Moisturizer SPF 20 deluxe sample

TokyoMilk Dark Femme Fatale Collection - Tainted Love No. 62

[SIZE=10.666666984558105px]Marc Jacobs Fragrance Honey[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.666666984558105px]Shiseido Ibuki Refining Moisturizer deluxe sample[/SIZE]

the Balm (Hautelook) shadyLady Palette - Volume 2 Meet Matt(e) Nude - Size Matt(e)rs Balm Jovi - Rockstar Face Palette Cucumber Face Toner Blueberry Face Treatment Mask   And then some royal &amp; langnickel and crown brushes.     Yep. Definitely have a problem.


----------



## imelysa (Sep 2, 2013)

so this happened last night....eeeks

ive been eyeing mac eyeshadows/palette for some time but i couldnt get myself to pay $57 for 4 eyeshadows, and then i read on a blog that they reduced the prices and now it would cost me $48. hahah and that enabled me to finally order them. haha thats $9 difference people! haha

i debated which colors i was going to order but finally decided on these, its my first mac palette so im super excited!!

i feel a weird mac addiction coming on...i want the brushes too 239 &amp; 217. i think im gonn wait for the holiday sets.

what 4 eyeshadows do you guys recommend from mac?


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *imelysa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have yet to try anything Mac but this is tempting...

I've been wanting a 217 brush forever.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So over the past month...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dots (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Just went to Walgreens and got all the Jordana Twist and Shines, a few of the new shadow pencils and eyeliners, a Fabuliner original and bold, yes to cucumber wipes, yes to grapefruit brightening wipes, a bouncy blush, and a gold color tattoo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 2, 2013)

this might have happened today at sephora....i also got the 250pt perk iphone case, and they gave me the VIB bag from last month and the color IQ sample bag too!


----------



## Jamie P (Sep 3, 2013)

I just did a $133 order from sephora... and that was AFTER $20 in gift cards plus some very good sales. I can't wait for my huge box to arrive!


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did a $133 order from sephora... and that was AFTER $20 in gift cards plus some very good sales. I can't wait for my huge box to arrive!


 ooooo I love big Sephora hauls! What did you get?


----------



## Jamie P (Sep 3, 2013)

I ended up with the urban decay urban allimo palette, 2 urban decay eyeliners, the tarte achiote collection, the tarte romancing the glow palette, a 32oz amazing grace body wash and the amazing grace spray oil. Plus my vib welcome kit, birthday gift, and samples. Oh, and a deluxe sample for my hubby. Hahaha.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ended up with the urban decay urban allimo palette, 2 urban decay eyeliners, the tarte achiote collection, the tarte romancing the glow palette, a 32oz amazing grace body wash and the amazing grace spray oil. Plus my vib welcome kit, birthday gift, and samples. Oh, and a deluxe sample for my hubby. Hahaha.


Niiiiiiiiice.



Looks like you found yourself some sales! Haha, and I love getting little samples for Hubsters, he always gives me funny looks when I show them to him like



"and WHAT is THAT, pray tell? I do WHAT with it?"


----------



## Jamie P (Sep 3, 2013)

My hubby has been interested lately, so I get him as many as I can!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 3, 2013)

> Niiiiiiiiice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like you found yourself some sales! Haha, and I love getting little samples for Hubsters, he always gives me funny looks when I show them to him like :wassatt: "and WHAT is THAT, pray tell? I do WHAT with it?"


 I noticed a concealer for men (Givenchy, I think) sample there last week. It reminded me of the horror that resulted when Birchbox sent one out in their men's box. It's not as freaky as people think! Even Walter White understands the need to cover dark circles on occasion.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My hubby has been interested lately, so I get him as many as I can!


Mine is SLOOOOWLY getting interested. I actually had him do a guest review on my blog and it was the funniest thing...he was so dead serious about trying the products out different ways and was terrified of not being amusing and charming LOL It's so cute to see him realize that there are SO many men's beauty products other than just at target/walmart/krogers, etc!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed a concealer for men (Givenchy, I think) sample there last week. It reminded me of the horror that resulted when Birchbox sent one out in their men's box. It's not as freaky as people think! Even Walter White understands the need to cover dark circles on occasion.







 I WAS GONNA SAY THE SAME THING!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My hubby has been interested lately, so I get him as many as I can!


 My boyfriend looves it when I have tiny, fancy shaving samples for him. Given how infrequently he shaves, a sample can go a long way!


----------



## hindsighting (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed a concealer for men (Givenchy, I think) sample there last week. It reminded me of the horror that resulted when Birchbox sent one out in their men's box. It's not as freaky as people think! *Even Walter White understands the need to cover dark circles on occasion.*


 lolllll though I noticed he used foundation instead of concealer...apparently Skyler uses Revlon Colorstay! (I'm not the only one who tries to identify makeup products used as props in tv/movies..right?)


----------



## msladyday (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine is SLOOOOWLY getting interested. I actually had him do a guest review on my blog and it was the funniest thing...he was so dead serious about trying the products out different ways and was terrified of not being amusing and charming LOL It's so cute to see him realize that there are SO many men's beauty products other than just at target/walmart/krogers, etc!


 That blog post was so cute in its sincerity, haha.

"GENTLY is the active word there. I squeezed a dime-sized dollop of this sandy paste onto my fingertips, worked it onto both hands, and then VIGOROUSLY scrubbed my face."  

-cracked me up!


----------



## hindsighting (Sep 3, 2013)

Just picked up Smashbox BB Cream, which I wasn't letting myself get until I finished a foundation, and the Nars creamy concealer! Thanks to birthday gift cards and money I spent $1 out of pocket  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was going to get the Korres pomegranate primer too but my Sephora inside JCP stopped carrying Korres  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ended up with the urban decay urban allimo palette, 2 urban decay eyeliners, the tarte achiote collection, the tarte romancing the glow palette, a 32oz amazing grace body wash and the amazing grace spray oil. Plus my vib welcome kit, birthday gift, and samples. Oh, and a deluxe sample for my hubby. Hahaha.


 Wow definitely some good deals, post pics when you get it.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ended up with the urban decay urban allimo palette, 2 urban decay eyeliners, the tarte achiote collection, the tarte romancing the glow palette, a 32oz amazing grace body wash and the amazing grace spray oil. Plus my vib welcome kit, birthday gift, and samples. Oh, and a deluxe sample for my hubby. Hahaha.
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My hubby has been interested lately, so I get him as many as I can!
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 3, 2013)

I reeeeally shouldn't be spending $$ but I just sold a bunch of beauty stuff on ebay that I wasn't using, so I thought I deserved to make a little purchase.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Too Faced Pretty Rebel Palette Sephora by OPI Mauve-ie Star in the Making Sephora by OPI Beam Me Up Hottie! Sephora by OPI Spark-tacular Used my points for the mini UD lipstick &amp; the Glam Glow mask &amp; a code for Murad cleanser. Wasn't feeling the samples, but I picked three anyway!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 4, 2013)

I had a rough day so... I definitely went on a therapeutic makeup shopping haul.

From Ulta I got ...

Lorac Pro Palette with a mini Lorac - Behind the scenes eye primer

Lorac 3D Liquid Lustre - Diamond

It Cosmetics - Bye Bye Redness

It Cosmetics - Vitality Lip Flush - Je Ne Sais Quoi

NYX - Push up bra - double sided pencil - for brows and highlighter

NYX - Single eyeshadow - rust

NYX - Jumbo Eye Pencil - rust

Maybelline - Lash Discovery mascara - waterproof very black

Before today I had not been to Ulta in a very long time. I was trying to make VIB rogue at Sephora. I ended up going to Ulta because I wanted to look at the NYX stuff. I also didn't want to have to go into the mall (I had a migraine).  Where else is NYX sold? I can never find it anywhere except Ulta and I hate the way my Ulta's drugstore makeup is organized. It's organized by product instead of by brand.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a rough day so... I definitely went on a therapeutic makeup shopping haul.

From Ulta I got ...

Lorac Pro Palette with a mini Lorac - Behind the scenes eye primer

Lorac 3D Liquid Lustre - Diamond

It Cosmetics - Bye Bye Redness

It Cosmetics - Vitality Lip Flush - Je Ne Sais Quoi

NYX - Push up bra - double sided pencil - for brows and highlighter

NYX - Single eyeshadow - rust

NYX - Jumbo Eye Pencil - rust

Maybelline - Lash Discovery mascara - waterproof very black

Before today I had not been to Ulta in a very long time. I was trying to make VIB rogue at Sephora. I ended up going to Ulta because I wanted to look at the NYX stuff. I also didn't want to have to go into the mall (I had a migraine).  Where else is NYX sold? I can never find it anywhere except Ulta and I hate the way my Ulta's drugstore makeup is organized. It's organized by product instead of by brand.
Great haul! I went to my local target and found a NYX display there recently! Then I came to MUT and saw other people saying the same thing so I guess it's happening in other places as well, I would definitely suggest checking out your Target.


----------



## DeSha (Sep 4, 2013)

Speaking of NYX, and certainly *not* trying to enable, but HauteLook will have a NYX sale starting today at 8am PDT. 





If this has been mentioned already, please disregard.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 4, 2013)

I got my Sephora order yesterday! I used two of the $5 groupons and a gift card to get the UD lipstick in Lovelight (LOVE IT!) and a Sephora by OPI nail polish in On Stage (great color for fall!). Also got the miracle worker 100 point perk and my three samples, of course! Now, back to my September low buy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## urbanchic (Sep 4, 2013)

We don't have make up stores where I'm from on my vacay I picked up these 2 beauties


----------



## DeSha (Sep 4, 2013)

So wish I had a spare wallet or spare credit card or even a sugar daddy (LOL) to grab more NYX goodies from HauteLook. This was all I could manage. Can't wait for them to arrive!!






NYX - Love In Paris Eyeshadow Palette and Jumbo Pencil Set No Color / Size OS Qty 1 $8.50 Non returnable  
  




NYX - Lip Trio Set No Color / Size OS Qty 1 $7.50 Non returnable  
  




NYX - Concealer Set - Nutmeg No Color / Size OS Qty 1 $8.50 Non returnable  
  
 Subtotal $24.50 Shipping $5.95 Tax $1.47     *Order total* *$31.92*


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *urbanchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We don't have make up stores where I'm from on my vacay I picked up these 2 beauties


I've wanted that Pretty Rebel palette for a couple of months!


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So wish I had a spare wallet or spare credit card or even a sugar daddy (LOL) to grab more NYX goodies from HauteLook. This was all I could manage. Can't wait for them to arrive!!






NYX - Love In Paris Eyeshadow Palette and Jumbo Pencil Set No Color / Size OS Qty 1 $8.50 Non returnable  
  




NYX - Lip Trio Set No Color / Size OS Qty 1 $7.50 Non returnable  
  




NYX - Concealer Set - Nutmeg No Color / Size OS Qty 1 $8.50 Non returnable  
  
 Subtotal $24.50 Shipping $5.95 Tax $1.47     *Order total* *$31.92* These are really good deals! I looked at that lip set but I hate paying for shipping.


----------



## DeSha (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These are really good deals! I looked at that lip set but I hate paying for shipping.

I do too!!

I scoured the 'net looking for coupon codes. But alas, the only way to get free shipping was with purchases totaling $100 or more. That was *NOT * happening, so I had to suck it up. In the end, I know I will be happy.

But yeah, paying for shipping (esp. when my order was under $25) certain puts a damper on the excitement, lol.


----------



## urbanchic (Sep 4, 2013)

It is so darn pretty! I almost dont want to use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a rough day so... I definitely went on a therapeutic makeup shopping haul.

From Ulta I got ...

Lorac Pro Palette with a mini Lorac - Behind the scenes eye primer

Lorac 3D Liquid Lustre - Diamond

It Cosmetics - Bye Bye Redness

It Cosmetics - Vitality Lip Flush - Je Ne Sais Quoi

NYX - Push up bra - double sided pencil - for brows and highlighter

NYX - Single eyeshadow - rust

NYX - Jumbo Eye Pencil - rust

Maybelline - Lash Discovery mascara - waterproof very black

Before today I had not been to Ulta in a very long time. I was trying to make VIB rogue at Sephora. I ended up going to Ulta because I wanted to look at the NYX stuff. I also didn't want to have to go into the mall (I had a migraine).  Where else is NYX sold? I can never find it anywhere except Ulta and I hate the way my Ulta's drugstore makeup is organized. It's organized by product instead of by brand.
Nice goodies, hope your day got better!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *urbanchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We don't have make up stores where I'm from on my vacay I picked up these 2 beauties


Those are so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So wish I had a spare wallet or spare credit card or even a sugar daddy (LOL) to grab more NYX goodies from HauteLook. This was all I could manage. Can't wait for them to arrive!!







NYX - Love In Paris Eyeshadow Palette and Jumbo Pencil Set No Color / Size OS Qty 1 $8.50 Non returnable  
  




NYX - Lip Trio Set No Color / Size OS Qty 1 $7.50 Non returnable  
  




NYX - Concealer Set - Nutmeg No Color / Size OS Qty 1 $8.50 Non returnable  
  
 Subtotal $24.50 Shipping $5.95 Tax $1.47     *Order total* *$31.92* That's a great deal!


----------



## jordiemac3 (Sep 4, 2013)

I bought Covergirl Flamed Out Shadow Pencil in Ginger Flame today. I am going to use it for the Luke Bryan concert I am going to next week. I was also hoping to get it in Crystal Flame, but my SuperTarget was sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe next week. I also bought Essie nail polish in More the Merrier, a bright pastel green. It reminds me of a bright Easter green.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my Sephora order yesterday! I used two of the $5 groupons and a gift card to get the UD lipstick in Lovelight (LOVE IT!) and a Sephora by OPI nail polish in On Stage (great color for fall!). Also got the miracle worker 100 point perk and my three samples, of course!


Now, back to my September low buy!




Are you saying Sephora had/has a Groupon?!?!

I had to pick up a concealer today. I was out of all my concealers, I just got the Cover Girl/Olay stick one.

I also picked up makeup remover.

Did ya'll know that you can "owe Sephora points". For example if you have 60 insider points and want something that is 100 you can get the 100 point perk and just be in the negative 40 points.

I am dreading having to buy my basics from sephora cause I bought so much lately but I am running sooo low on my primer and makeup removing cleanser.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 5, 2013)

I just spent my last $100 I'm gonna spend till January 1, 2014 on makeup. I unlocked VIB Rogue though... on Sephora.

I had to get my basics I was out of everything.. I got

Hourglass Veil

Sephora Makeup Removing Water

Boscia makeup or break up cleansing water




Hourglass Veil Fluid Makeup Oil Free SPF 15

Item # 1528520 Hourglass Foundations in Light - Immaculate and Veil Fluid in Nude,Ivory; Illusion Tinted Moisturizer in Light Beige ,Ivory FREE

1

$0.00

 



MAKE UP FOR EVER Pro Finish Multi-Use Powder Foundation

Item # 1510197 Make Up For Ever Pro Finish Multi-Use Powder Foundation in Light FREE

1

$0.00

 



TokyoMilk Dark Femme Fatale Collection - Tainted Love No. 62

Item # 1439546 Tokyomilk Dark Femme Fatale Collection - Tainted Love No. 62 Eau de Toilette FREE

1

$0.00

permanently out of stock



bareMinerals Prime Time Foundation Primer deluxe sample

Item # 1542414 FREE

1

$0.00

 



Your Complimentary Welcome Kit

Item # 1543974 Rouge Welcome Kit

1

$0.00

 



BECCA Ever-Matte Poreless Priming Perfectorâ„¢

Item # 1552223 Becca Ever Matte Poreless Priming Perfector - Ever Matte Poreless Priming Perfector 100 Points

1

$0.00

 



Soap &amp; Glory Super-Colour Sexy Mother Puckerâ„¢ Lip Plumping Gloss

Item # 1519610 Soap &amp; Glory Sexy Mother Pucker - Candy Gloss - Sexy Mother Pucker 100 Points

1

$0.00

 

Okay okay I am officially done and taking myself over to the no buy board right now.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 5, 2013)

*My Sephora, Ulta. and eBay orders came today! *
 







*Urban Decay Feminine Palette and Urban Ammo Palette, Marc Jacobs Honey, Butter London Wink Eye Pencil in Jaded Jack* + *Chancer nail polish gwp,* *Benefit "The Pretty Commitee" set, OPI Black Spotted nail polish x2,* *UD Revolution Lipstick in Catfight deluxe sample *+ carded samples of* F-Bomb,** Naked, **Obsessed, *and *Anarchy**,* *D&amp;G Light Blue,** MJ Honey, *&amp;* TokyoMilk Tainted Love* fragrance samples







*The Benefit gwp mirror from Ulta is surprisingly large! Not pictured is the rolling duffel gwp, also from Ulta.*


----------



## JC327 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just spent my last $100 I'm gonna spend till January 1, 2014 on makeup. I unlocked VIB Rogue though... on Sephora.

I had to get my basics I was out of everything.. I got

Hourglass Veil

Sephora Makeup Removing Water

Boscia makeup or break up cleansing water




Hourglass Veil Fluid Makeup Oil Free SPF 15

Item # 1528520 Hourglass Foundations in Light - Immaculate and Veil Fluid in Nude,Ivory; Illusion Tinted Moisturizer in Light Beige ,Ivory FREE

1

$0.00

 



MAKE UP FOR EVER Pro Finish Multi-Use Powder Foundation

Item # 1510197 Make Up For Ever Pro Finish Multi-Use Powder Foundation in Light FREE

1

$0.00

 



TokyoMilk Dark Femme Fatale Collection - Tainted Love No. 62

Item # 1439546 Tokyomilk Dark Femme Fatale Collection - Tainted Love No. 62 Eau de Toilette FREE

1

$0.00

permanently out of stock



bareMinerals Prime Time Foundation Primer deluxe sample

Item # 1542414 FREE

1

$0.00

 



Your Complimentary Welcome Kit

Item # 1543974 Rouge Welcome Kit

1

$0.00

 



BECCA Ever-Matte Poreless Priming Perfectorâ„¢

Item # 1552223 Becca Ever Matte Poreless Priming Perfector - Ever Matte Poreless Priming Perfector 100 Points

1

$0.00

 



Soap &amp; Glory Super-Colour Sexy Mother Puckerâ„¢ Lip Plumping Gloss

Item # 1519610 Soap &amp; Glory Sexy Mother Pucker - Candy Gloss - Sexy Mother Pucker 100 Points

1

$0.00

 

Okay okay I am officially done and taking myself over to the no buy board right now.

Congrats on getting rouge!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *My Sephora, Ulta. and eBay orders came today! *
 







*Urban Decay Feminine Palette and Urban Ammo Palette, Marc Jacobs Honey, Butter London Wink Eye Pencil in Jaded Jack* + *Chancer nail polish gwp,* *Benefit "The Pretty Commitee" set, OPI Black Spotted nail polish x2,* *UD Revolution Lipstick in Catfight deluxe sample *+ carded samples of* F-Bomb,** Naked, **Obsessed, *and *Anarchy**,* *D&amp;G Light Blue,** MJ Honey, *&amp;* TokyoMilk Tainted Love* fragrance samples







*The Benefit gwp mirror from Ulta is surprisingly large! Not pictured is the rolling duffel gwp, also from Ulta.*
Great haul! I was definitely not expecting the Benefit mirror to be that big!


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just spent my last $100 I'm gonna spend till January 1, 2014 on makeup. I unlocked VIB Rogue though... on Sephora.

I had to get my basics I was out of everything.. I got

Hourglass Veil

Sephora Makeup Removing Water

Boscia makeup or break up cleansing water




Hourglass Veil Fluid Makeup Oil Free SPF 15

Item # 1528520 Hourglass Foundations in Light - Immaculate and Veil Fluid in Nude,Ivory; Illusion Tinted Moisturizer in Light Beige ,Ivory FREE

1

$0.00

 



MAKE UP FOR EVER Pro Finish Multi-Use Powder Foundation

Item # 1510197 Make Up For Ever Pro Finish Multi-Use Powder Foundation in Light FREE

1

$0.00

 



TokyoMilk Dark Femme Fatale Collection - Tainted Love No. 62

Item # 1439546 Tokyomilk Dark Femme Fatale Collection - Tainted Love No. 62 Eau de Toilette FREE

1

$0.00

permanently out of stock



bareMinerals Prime Time Foundation Primer deluxe sample

Item # 1542414 FREE

1

$0.00

 



Your Complimentary Welcome Kit

Item # 1543974 Rouge Welcome Kit

1

$0.00

 



BECCA Ever-Matte Poreless Priming Perfectorâ„¢

Item # 1552223 Becca Ever Matte Poreless Priming Perfector - Ever Matte Poreless Priming Perfector 100 Points

1

$0.00

 



Soap &amp; Glory Super-Colour Sexy Mother Puckerâ„¢ Lip Plumping Gloss

Item # 1519610 Soap &amp; Glory Sexy Mother Pucker - Candy Gloss - Sexy Mother Pucker 100 Points

1

$0.00

 

Okay okay I am officially done and taking myself over to the no buy board right now.

Great haul! Congrats on making VIB Rouge!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *My Sephora, Ulta. and eBay orders came today! *
 







*Urban Decay Feminine Palette and Urban Ammo Palette, Marc Jacobs Honey, Butter London Wink Eye Pencil in Jaded Jack* + *Chancer nail polish gwp,* *Benefit "The Pretty Commitee" set, OPI Black Spotted nail polish x2,* *UD Revolution Lipstick in Catfight deluxe sample *+ carded samples of* F-Bomb,** Naked, **Obsessed, *and *Anarchy**,* *D&amp;G Light Blue,** MJ Honey, *&amp;* TokyoMilk Tainted Love* fragrance samples







*The Benefit gwp mirror from Ulta is surprisingly large! Not pictured is the rolling duffel gwp, also from Ulta.*
Great haul and awesome GWPs! I didn't think the mirror was that big either!


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a rough day so... I definitely went on a therapeutic makeup shopping haul.

From Ulta I got ...

Lorac Pro Palette with a mini Lorac - Behind the scenes eye primer

Lorac 3D Liquid Lustre - Diamond

It Cosmetics - Bye Bye Redness

It Cosmetics - Vitality Lip Flush - Je Ne Sais Quoi

NYX - Push up bra - double sided pencil - for brows and highlighter

NYX - Single eyeshadow - rust

NYX - Jumbo Eye Pencil - rust

Maybelline - Lash Discovery mascara - waterproof very black

Before today I had not been to Ulta in a very long time. I was trying to make VIB rogue at Sephora. I ended up going to Ulta because I wanted to look at the NYX stuff. I also didn't want to have to go into the mall (I had a migraine).  Where else is NYX sold? I can never find it anywhere except Ulta and I hate the way my Ulta's drugstore makeup is organized. It's organized by product instead of by brand.
My Target got rid of the MIlani and replaced it with Nyx. I've seen on some blogs other people saying the same thing is happening where they are.


----------



## jordiemac3 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Target got rid of the MIlani and replaced it with Nyx. I've seen on some blogs other people saying the same thing is happening where they are.
I went to my target yesterday for NYX, but they didn't have it. Back to Ulta for me it looks like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jordiemac3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to my target yesterday for NYX, but they didn't have it. Back to Ulta for me it looks like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Maybe they're slowly transitioning. I was surprised mine had transition. All the limited edition stuff from WnW never comes to my town.


----------



## ultajunkie (Sep 5, 2013)

My Target replaced Milani with Nyx which upsets me a bit as I only had Target to use as a Milani source but I can get Nyx at a few places. Today I went to Target with my friend over my lunch hour. I am on a no buy for the month of September so I am trying to be good. However, she was buying some lipsticks so she ended getting one for me for each one that I recommended to her that I did not have.

I got 3 Covergirl lipsticks in Spellbound, Flame, and Hot Passion.

I also got 4 L'Oreal lipsticks from the LE collection in Fresh as a Rose, Raspberry Rush, Pink Flamingo, and Miss Magenta.

Hopefully that will assist me in getting through this month so I feel like I got something new without spending any money. I also FINALLY got my Jordana haul in the mail today that I ordered almost two weeks ago so when I get home I will be able to play with that stuff as well. 

What is everyone else buying or looking to buy this week?


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 5, 2013)

I ran a gamut between Macy's and Dirt Cheap. I picked up an Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess and a tube of BB Cream so I could get the most recent GWP; also got me a bottle of Youth-Dew (it is NOT just for Grandma any more!!!) and a pot of Korres cream blush, a Korres lip gloss and the Bare Minerals Ready To Go clutch. Then I made the mistake of going into a Dollar General and seeing the LA Colors display! I got a compact of neutral shadows, a blush-bronzer duo, two lipsticks, an eye crayon, pressed powder and a clear lip gloss. I topped it off by stopping at a nearby supermarket, seeing the Wet-n-Wild sale, and stocking up on several lipstick-liner duos in Brandy Wine and some eye pencils.


----------



## Dots (Sep 5, 2013)

I got my Birchbox order and the Macadamia Oil Mask leaked, one of the pick two items leaked which doesn't concern me as much, and the worst part...the Nuxe Reve De Miel lip balm looks chunky on top and not smooth. I was really excited about this one and am sad that it's messed uo. Maybe it melted in transit but it just looks weird... I called Birchbox and left a message.


----------



## Dots (Sep 5, 2013)

They just called me back and fixed it.


----------



## Jamie P (Sep 5, 2013)

Sephora is driving me nuts. I ordered Monday. They shipped yesterday, only it's been over 24 hours and tracking still hasn't updated. I want my makeup!!! Lol


----------



## DeSha (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jordiemac3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to my target yesterday for NYX, but they didn't have it. Back to Ulta for me it looks like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you are looking for NYX, I believe the HauteLook sale is still going on until Friday.


----------



## geeko (Sep 6, 2013)

On a MAC lippie craze and bought the following

MAC retro matte lippie in Relentlessly Red

MAC retro matte lippie in Flat out fabulous

MAC retro matte lippie in Dangerous

MAC retro matte lippie in Steady going

MAC retro matte lippie in All fired up

MAC retro matte lippie in Runway hit (not pictured)

MAC sheen supreme lipstick in playtime

MAC sheen supreme lipstick in sweet grenaldine

MAC sheen supreme lipstick in pret a pretty

MAC sheen supreme lipglass tint in Kiss kiss

MAC sheen supreme lipglass tint in K wow

MAC three ring yellow e/s

MAC screaming room nail polish





Not pictured are my 2 Dior mystic metallics eye quints in 

Constellation

Bonne Eoile

I m done for hauling for make up for the month &gt;.&lt;

I am especially loving the MAC lipsticks in Flat out fabulous and Relentlessly red


----------



## JC327 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *geeko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On a MAC lippie craze and bought the following

MAC retro matte lippie in Relentlessly Red

MAC retro matte lippie in Flat out fabulous

MAC retro matte lippie in Dangerous

MAC retro matte lippie in Steady going

MAC retro matte lippie in All fired up

MAC retro matte lippie in Runway hit

MAC sheen supreme lipstick in playtime

MAC sheen supreme lipstick in sweet grenaldine

MAC sheen supreme lipstick in pret a pretty

MAC sheen supreme lipglass tint in Kiss kiss

MAC sheen supreme lipglass tint in K wow

And also 2 Dior mystic metallics eye quints in

Constellation

Bonne Eoile

I m done for hauling for make up for the month &gt;.&lt;
That's a great haul!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *geeko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On a MAC lippie craze and bought the following

MAC retro matte lippie in Relentlessly Red

MAC retro matte lippie in Flat out fabulous

MAC retro matte lippie in Dangerous

MAC retro matte lippie in Steady going

MAC retro matte lippie in All fired up

MAC retro matte lippie in Runway hit

MAC sheen supreme lipstick in playtime

MAC sheen supreme lipstick in sweet grenaldine

MAC sheen supreme lipstick in pret a pretty

MAC sheen supreme lipglass tint in Kiss kiss

MAC sheen supreme lipglass tint in K wow

And also 2 Dior mystic metallics eye quints in 

Constellation

Bonne Eoile

I m done for hauling for make up for the month &gt;.&lt;

Oh wow!  That is so awesome!  I'm on a low-buy this month, so I'm living vicariously through all of everyone's awesome hauls!  And those are such amazing pretties!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok, well... I did buy ONE thing... with points, from Ulta.  I found a great Oxblood polish!  It's L'Oreal's Haute Couture Red! It's $5.99 At Ulta. I have one coat on my pinky, two on my ring finger. Sorry, I did a terrible job! I'm just doing a quick swatch before I start another mani.


----------



## ultajunkie (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, well... I did buy ONE thing... with points, from Ulta.  I found a great Oxblood polish!  It's L'Oreal's Haute Couture Red! It's $5.99 At Ulta. I have one coat on my pinky, two on my ring finger. Sorry, I did a terrible job! I'm just doing a quick swatch before I start another mani.







So pretty! You have nice nails as well, lucky lady!


----------



## jordiemac3 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *geeko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On a MAC lippie craze and bought the following

MAC retro matte lippie in Relentlessly Red

MAC retro matte lippie in Flat out fabulous

MAC retro matte lippie in Dangerous

MAC retro matte lippie in Steady going

MAC retro matte lippie in All fired up

MAC retro matte lippie in Runway hit (not pictured)

MAC sheen supreme lipstick in playtime

MAC sheen supreme lipstick in sweet grenaldine

MAC sheen supreme lipstick in pret a pretty

MAC sheen supreme lipglass tint in Kiss kiss

MAC sheen supreme lipglass tint in K wow

MAC three ring yellow e/s

MAC screaming room nail polish
I am jealous! I have been dieing to get my hands on MAC Retro Matte Lipstick in Runway Hit and Fixed on Drama.

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, well... I did buy ONE thing... with points, from Ulta.  I found a great Oxblood polish!  It's L'Oreal's Haute Couture Red! It's $5.99 At Ulta. I have one coat on my pinky, two on my ring finger. Sorry, I did a terrible job! I'm just doing a quick swatch before I start another mani.






That is so pretty. I would love to wear it around Halloween time.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 6, 2013)

Alright ladies-  trying to decide whether or not to make an Ulta purchase.  There's essentially no GWPs that I'm interested in, but I have $3.00 in points that's expiring tomorrow (but I have enough to use $6.00), I'm getting semi-close to Platinum, I want that UD palette that's so pretty that just went on sale.  Also a new smudger brush, some NYX setting spray, and cotton pads.  Two questions- one, which NYX setting spray is better?  I'm gravitating toward the matte because I love a matte face- but the other one has better reviews?  Also, is Physician's Formula anti-aging line any good?  I was recently told by a close friend who knows about all this stuff that I was supposed to be anti-aging since I turned 20.  Who knew.  Anyways, he's enrolling in Paul Mitchell's program and I trust his skincare expertise above all else.  But I wanted to know if any of you have tried it!


----------



## jordiemac3 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright ladies-  trying to decide whether or not to make an Ulta purchase.  There's essentially no GWPs that I'm interested in, but I have $3.00 in points that's expiring tomorrow (but I have enough to use $6.00), I'm getting semi-close to Platinum, I want that UD palette that's so pretty that just went on sale.  Also a new smudger brush, some NYX setting spray, and cotton pads.  Two questions- one, which NYX setting spray is better?  I'm gravitating toward the matte because I love a matte face- but the other one has better reviews?  Also, is Physician's Formula anti-aging line any good?  I was recently told by a close friend who knows about all this stuff that I was supposed to be anti-aging since I turned 20.  Who knew.  Anyways, he's enrolling in Paul Mitchell's program and I trust his skincare expertise above all else.  But I wanted to know if any of you have tried it!

Don't they have a 20% off coupon for the next two days? I got that email today. Can you stack deals at Ulta?


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jordiemac3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Don't they have a 20% off coupon for the next two days? I got that email today. Can you stack deals at Ulta?

20% off is the next two days, but the points expire tomorrow.. you can stack GWPs but not actual codes- one code per purchase, I think?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jordiemac3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright ladies-  trying to decide whether or not to make an Ulta purchase.  There's essentially no GWPs that I'm interested in, but I have $3.00 in points that's expiring tomorrow (but I have enough to use $6.00), I'm getting semi-close to Platinum, I want that UD palette that's so pretty that just went on sale.  Also a new smudger brush, some NYX setting spray, and cotton pads.  Two questions- one, which NYX setting spray is better?  I'm gravitating toward the matte because I love a matte face- but the other one has better reviews?  Also, is Physician's Formula anti-aging line any good?  I was recently told by a close friend who knows about all this stuff that I was supposed to be anti-aging since I turned 20.  Who knew.  Anyways, he's enrolling in Paul Mitchell's program and I trust his skincare expertise above all else.  But I wanted to know if any of you have tried it!

Don't they have a 20% off coupon for the next two days? I got that email today. Can you stack deals at Ulta?


I just bought 2 polishes there the other day.  They scanned my 20% off coupon first, taking the amount off the entire order, then used 200 points to take $6.  With tax, I ended up paying $1.26 for $9 worth of nail polish.  Hope that helps!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh I got some goodies from Ulta.

Urban DEcay Super Saturated Lip Color in Love Child

Pink Princess perfume by Vera Wang

Philosophy Live and Dream in Hope lotion

Smashbox Full Exposure mascara

Smashbox Soft Lights in Shimmer

La Vie Est Belle perfume by Lancome

Deborah Lippmann Pretty Young Thing nail polish

Deborah Lippmann Dream A Little Dream of Me nail polish

I am in LOVE with the Urban Decay lip colour...it builds beautifully.

Nice haul!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just bought 2 polishes there the other day.  They scanned my 20% off coupon first, taking the amount off the entire order, then used 200 points to take $6.  With tax, I ended up paying $1.26 for $9 worth of nail polish.  Hope that helps!

Yes that is helpful!  Thank you!


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *geeko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On a MAC lippie craze and bought the following

MAC retro matte lippie in Relentlessly Red

MAC retro matte lippie in Flat out fabulous

MAC retro matte lippie in Dangerous

MAC retro matte lippie in Steady going

MAC retro matte lippie in All fired up

MAC retro matte lippie in Runway hit (not pictured)

MAC sheen supreme lipstick in playtime

MAC sheen supreme lipstick in sweet grenaldine

MAC sheen supreme lipstick in pret a pretty

MAC sheen supreme lipglass tint in Kiss kiss

MAC sheen supreme lipglass tint in K wow

MAC three ring yellow e/s

MAC screaming room nail polish





Not pictured are my 2 Dior mystic metallics eye quints in 

Constellation

Bonne Eoile

I m done for hauling for make up for the month &gt;.&lt;

I am especially loving the MAC lipsticks in Flat out fabulous and Relentlessly red









I have never tried Mac but that red looks fabulous! Great haul!


----------



## ItsHollyAgain (Sep 6, 2013)

Last Saturday I went to Ulta to redeem my rewards things. I got:

-Coach Poppy perfume (can't decide if I'm going to keep it for me or give to my mom. She wanted it but was trying to not spend money on herself a few weeks ago when we went out shopping)

-a new hair brush (Olivia Garden Healthy Hair bamboo something or other. My old basic brush was looking awful. I still have a Mason Pearson for finishing but I really like this new brush so far)

-two things of cotton pads

-some Zoya polishes

-Peace Love and OPI polish

Then headed to Sephora

-YSL Rouge Pur Couture in Rose Forreau (addicted to these)

-Clinique Eye Quad in On Safari (I think I swatched every green in the store, adn liked this the best. Haven't purchased Clinique anything in so long)

And since I'm now sick in bed with the flu, getting ready to put in a Sephora order:

-Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Oil Free Essentials set

-UD 24/7 in Lust (need a back up!)

-UD shadows in Bender and X


----------



## JC327 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ItsHollyAgain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last Saturday I went to Ulta to redeem my rewards things. I got:

-Coach Poppy perfume (can't decide if I'm going to keep it for me or give to my mom. She wanted it but was trying to not spend money on herself a few weeks ago when we went out shopping)

-a new hair brush (Olivia Garden Healthy Hair bamboo something or other. My old basic brush was looking awful. I still have a Mason Pearson for finishing but I really like this new brush so far)

-two things of cotton pads

-some Zoya polishes

-Peace Love and OPI polish

Then headed to Sephora

-YSL Rouge Pur Couture in Rose Forreau (addicted to these)

-Clinique Eye Quad in On Safari (I think I swatched every green in the store, adn liked this the best. Haven't purchased Clinique anything in so long)

And since I'm now sick in bed with the flu, getting ready to put in a Sephora order:

-Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Oil Free Essentials set

-UD 24/7 in Lust (need a back up!)

-UD shadows in Bender and X

Nice!


----------



## Jamie P (Sep 6, 2013)

Sephora haul came!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Sep 6, 2013)

Zoya BoGo order came in and did some polish shopping at Cosmo prof:


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Sephora haul came!

Ooooooo, LOVE this haul!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm a little behind in posting but still wanted to share; most of these goodies I actually got back in August, but a few were from September!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



-Laura Greiner Makeup Organizer from QVC (It's awesome! I need to post a new pic since I've filled it up! If you're looking for a nice organizer; I recommend this one!) -Missha Sale Goodies: -nail polish (thought it'd be perfect over a black polish for Halloween!) -waterfull cream; it's very moisturizing! -foot masks -cucumber sleeping facial (wanted to see how it compared to my beloved Korres Wild Rose Sleeping Facial - M Perfect Cover BB cream (Repurchase) (The last bottle lasted me right at a year, and I maybe have two more uses out of it. It's my favorite!) -Essie "For the twill of it". | Such a lovely color! I need to post pictures of it! -Jewelmint RoseGold "Love" ring from their Collective line. Ordered it the beginning of August, and it just got here this week since they custom make them. It's the last thing I ordered from Jewelmint before in cancelled my subscription (I had a credit left over, so I decided on this ring) ; it's lovely! ðŸ’— This also came in the mail yesterday! It's an Australian Shepherd doll from Inugurumi's Etsy website. I'm in love with it! I got it to take along on therapy visits with my pups for certain facilities!



(I still need to post pictures/swatches of the Sephora goodies I got back during the August sale; I keep forgetting! ðŸ˜Š)


----------



## naomijr (Sep 7, 2013)

latest purchases include, Dior blush, soap and glory hand dream, lush daddy-o shampoo,soap and glory sexy motherpucker. All reviewed on my blog.

(no personal blog links, please! -magicalmom)


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Sephora haul came!


Quote: Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zoya BoGo order came in and did some polish shopping at Cosmo prof:






Nice hauls.  I wish these were in my mailbox!!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Sephora haul came!

That's a great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zoya BoGo order came in and did some polish shopping at Cosmo prof:






Those are beautiful colors!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a little behind in posting but still wanted to share; most of these goodies I actually got back in August, but a few were from September!










-Laura Greiner Makeup Organizer from QVC (It's awesome! I need to post a new pic since I've filled it up! If you're looking for a nice organizer; I recommend this one!)

-Missha Sale Goodies:
-nail polish (thought it'd be perfect over a black polish for Halloween!)
-waterfull cream; it's very moisturizing!
-foot masks
-cucumber sleeping facial (wanted to see how it compared to my beloved Korres Wild Rose Sleeping Facial
- M Perfect Cover BB cream (Repurchase) (The last bottle lasted me right at a year, and I maybe have two more uses out of it. It's my favorite!)

-Essie "For the twill of it". | Such a lovely color! I need to post pictures of it!

-Jewelmint RoseGold "Love" ring from their Collective line. Ordered it the beginning of August, and it just got here this week since they custom make them. It's the last thing I ordered from Jewelmint before in cancelled my subscription (I had a credit left over, so I decided on this ring) ; it's lovely! ðŸ’—

This also came in the mail yesterday! It's an Australian Shepherd doll from Inugurumi's Etsy website. I'm in love with it! I got it to take along on therapy visits with my pups for certain facilities!




(I still need to post pictures/swatches of the Sephora goodies I got back during the August sale; I keep forgetting! ðŸ˜Š)

Amazing haul!


----------



## PrettyPeacock (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just bought 7 deborah lippmann polishes in the 50% off sale! I'll post a pic of the pretties when they come in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

...and there goes my perfect low buy for the month of August.

 
I know this is a week old and I am sure the sale is over but for future reference, can I ask where you found a 50% off Lippman sale??  I want some of her polishes but I can't spend full price on them (at least until I try a few and see if they will work on me as well as others)  I can't image getting such an awesome discount and I just read this dying to know where in the world you found the sale at.  Thanks!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 7, 2013)

I got them from the BeautyBrands website. The sale was still up last time I peeked a couple days ago Edit to add: yeah, the sale is still happening. It's on their full stock of Lippmanns -- glitters, pinks, darks, etc



> I know this is a week old and I am sure the sale is over but for future reference, can I ask where you found a 50% off Lippman sale??Â  I want some of her polishes but I can't spend full price on them (at least until I try a few and see if they will work on me as well as others)Â  I can't image getting such an awesome discount and I just read this dying to know where in the world you found the sale at.Â  Thanks!


----------



## klutzyleo (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, I was going to go for a low buy for this month but so far I have purchased a glitter polish from sephora, the UD feminine palette, a beauty blender knock off, ELF lip exfoliater, the Michael Todd anti aging regime set, and clothes for my North Dakota trip this week. Unfortunately I still need to go get some shoes for my trip. I think my husband may murder me by the end of this month... especially since I still really want to go get another UD lipstick. Manic is totally calling my name and Shame is up after that.


----------



## Dots (Sep 8, 2013)

I found an old salon/spa giftcard which I had misplaced about six years ago. I found it recently and thinking that the value must have depleted over the years, wasn't expecting much. Decided to swing by the spa and it had the full value on it and asked if I could use it on products...I ended up getting a nail file, buffer, two OPI's, and a fancy Oribe Shampoo...it all even ended up being 20% off. That was fun!


----------



## PaleOleander (Sep 9, 2013)

I recently got;
Sigma brushes E16, E17, E35, and F80
Sugarpill's Cold Chemistry palette
Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Protest
A England polishes in Elaine, Dragon, Lady of the Lake, and Saint George
Super Black Lacquer polishes in Murdered Out, The Whale, Lombard, and Fatima
One Hand Washes The Other's Private Stock oil Black + Blue, and Snayke Oyle in the same scent. The Snayke Oyle was amazing for my skin, I'm waiting on the two more I ordered.
Tatcha Aburatorigami - I use these constantly, both the regular and 'evening' ones. They're always a bit cheaper on eBay, and they soak up so much oil. 
Tatcha Camellia Cleansing oil - God I love this stuff.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 9, 2013)

Just came in!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Just came in!


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Just came in!

I LOVE her nail polishes!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 9, 2013)

My beauty.com order.  Was so excited the UD palettes were only $10 each!  I checked last night and they are sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## imelysa (Sep 9, 2013)

*swweeeettt dreamsss are made of this..........you. are. sooooo beautiful to meeeee.....*


----------



## dianakim1430 (Sep 10, 2013)

I love talking about and seeing what everyone has recently bought  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so much fun! I'm trying not to spend too much money on makeup goodies but I recently bought the Bareminerals surprise box which was really nice and came with 14 items including 3 brushes and I also bought the bareminerals limited edition 7 ways to bare on ebay which I'm absolutely in love with â™¥ I really really want to get the bareminerals ready palette in the power neutrals but I'm trying to be good.. but I may make the justification because my birthday is at the end of the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 10, 2013)

> *swweeeettt dreamsss are made of this..........you. are. sooooo beautiful to meeeee.....*


 Where, oh where did you find that gorgeous box?


----------



## imelysa (Sep 10, 2013)

It's the new sephora superstars kit I ordered mac palette &amp; eyeshadows and soap &amp; glory blot powder separately. Everything else comes in the box, it's an amazing set and value. I've always wanted to try these products but never get myself to buy each individually. Do it!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My beauty.com order.  Was so excited the UD palettes were only $10 each!  I checked last night and they are sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *imelysa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



*swweeeettt dreamsss are made of this..........you. are. sooooo beautiful to meeeee.....*

Great haul!


----------



## HHummel (Sep 10, 2013)

My birthday haul!


----------



## ultajunkie (Sep 10, 2013)

10 days into my no buy and Urban Decay made me break it. Just ordered the Vice 2 palette and the Shattered face case from urbandecay.com I cannot wait to get them. I want the Sephora exclusive face case and the Ulta exclusive powder but I think I am going to try to wait until next month for those things. I am trying to convince myself that I do not need the 24/7 liner collections. We'll see how long that lasts!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *imelysa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



*swweeeettt dreamsss are made of this..........you. are. sooooo beautiful to meeeee.....*

OK I NEED this!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My birthday haul!





Great birthday haul!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  10 days into my no buy and Urban Decay made me break it. Just ordered the Vice 2 palette and the Shattered face case from urbandecay.com I cannot wait to get them. I want the Sephora exclusive face case and the Ulta exclusive powder but I think I am going to try to wait until next month for those things. I am trying to convince myself that I do not need the 24/7 liner collections. We'll see how long that lasts!
I have a feeling UD will get me into trouble  i want all the new things!


----------



## ItsHollyAgain (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My birthday haul!





Nice - I really want the Superstars set. Happy Birthday!


----------



## sparklegirl (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *imelysa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



*swweeeettt dreamsss are made of this..........you. are. sooooo beautiful to meeeee.....*
I just bought this last night, can't wait for it to come! The bb cream will be too light for me so I'm going to have to sell or trade it, but I'm excited about everything else!


----------



## BoySarah (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My birthday haul!




Great haul. Happy Birthday!


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 10, 2013)

> I just bought this last night, can't wait for it to come! The bb cream will be too light for me so I'm going to have to sell or trade it, but I'm excited about everything else!


 Hit me up in a PM about the bb cream. I believe it's the shade I use!!! I'll buy it or set up a trade.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *imelysa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



*swweeeettt dreamsss are made of this..........you. are. sooooo beautiful to meeeee.....*

Do you (or anyone, really) know how long this will be available?  I absolutely positively need this in my life, I just won't have the funds until this weekend!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Do you (or anyone, really) know how long this will be available?  I absolutely positively need this in my life, I just won't have the funds until this weekend!!

it should still be around! they move quickly but not *that* quickly .


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 11, 2013)

I had a ton of returns I did today. I must have returned like 10 things to various stores. I had bought FAB (First Aid Beauty) facial exfoliating pads and they made me break out. I took them back and wasn't going to get anything but then my hubby was like go ahead and pick a few things out. It's our anniversary and I want you to have new things to wear..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So nice!!

I bought.. Dior Addict Lipstick - Princess &amp; Dior Addict Lipgloss - Princess (WOW WOW WOW the packaging is so special and just very beautiful and dainty.) This is my first Dior lipstick/gloss combo I'm a Chanel girl. That being said I do have the plumping rose balm from Dior which I love.

I also picked up just a cream eyeshadow to replace my tarte eyeshadow that dried out. It definitely was my favorite color, you could throw it on with one brush one shade and it looked like you had 4-5 different colors on. So I've tossed that out and got the MUFE (makeup for ever) number 2 aqua shadow.

I'd been searching through the clearance bin for another Sephora metallic eyeshadow. I got this one in gold and it is just beautiful. I wore the purple taupe colored one today and it lasted about 6-7 hours before it started to just look faded. I did use the rimmel eyeshadow primer with it though.

Last but definitely not least I purchased a really cool Bite beauty lipstick duo. On one end it had a lighter more nude shade mini-lipstick and on the other it had a darker but still definitely wearable lipstick shade. (I tried to find this online to give ya'll a link because this lipstick was so cool and I just couldn't find one at an affordable pricek


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 11, 2013)

> it should still be around! they move quickly but not *that* quickly .


 After posting that, i convinced my super sweet bf to buy it for me so its on its way to me now!! Yayyy, Ive had so many of those products on my wishlist for months. Can't wait for it to get here!!


----------



## wrkreads (Sep 12, 2013)

Did a bit of Dollarama nail polish shopping. Bought 4 of the 6 new packs. Plus found 2 Joe Polishes on clearance. I don't know where to start with my next mani.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 12, 2013)

Sephora Order today!





Got the Gimme more Lip set

Sephora prismatic chrome eyeshadow

100 point Perk UD Lipstick in Catfight

PTRMASK code for the Peter Roth Cucumber mask

Samples I requested: Marc Jacbobs Dot, Marc Jacobs Daisy, Marc Jacbobs face stuff

Extras they sent:  Bumble and Bumble Shampoo and Conditioner and the Marc Jacobs Dot Card

Inside of Gimme More Lip Set


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 12, 2013)

Just spontaneously bought the Clarisonic!  Suuuper excited, as I've heard so much about it.  I got it from beauty.com and if you spent more than $100, you got a free goodie bag with a value of $120.  Whoop!! Loving all the good deals lately.


----------



## banapple (Sep 12, 2013)

Urban Decay lipstick: Shame (I'm in love, really) 

Urban Decay 24/7 liner: Perversion (to replace my Zero) 

Marc Jacobs Highliner: Th(ink) (holy crap the formula on this is amazing) 

Laura Mercier: Translucent Setting powder


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 13, 2013)

*I Love Nail Polish Ultra Chrome Set *









*Mutagen...Birefringence...My Little Glacier...Cygnus Loop*


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 13, 2013)

Sephora haul! I picked up the Give Me More Lip Set, Superstars Set, and the Kat Von D lipstick Set:



Currently loving everything.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sephora haul!
I picked up the Give Me More Lip Set, Superstars Set, and the Kat Von D lipstick Set:




Currently loving everything.

Wow, that is one great haul!

The more I see the Superstars Set the more I want it instead of the Give me More Lip set.


----------



## Dots (Sep 13, 2013)

That's it! I'm not allowed at Target anymore...that place sucks you in and makes you buy stuff you didn't even know you needed! I originally went to a few stores looking for the new Wet N' Wild Holiday Collection (did not find it) and came home with 5 bags full of stuff! The good news is that I will be moisturized, deodorized, hydrated for months!


----------



## DeSha (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sephora haul!
I picked up the Give Me More Lip Set, Superstars Set, and the Kat Von D lipstick Set:




Currently loving everything.

Whoa. What a lovely haul!


----------



## DeSha (Sep 16, 2013)

Finally able to use my 3 month code, along side my BB points. Sooo winner, esp. since I am leaning towards canceling this sub after this month.



 Yes Toâ„¢ Tomatoes Daily Pore Scrub 1 $9.99 $9.99 

 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) 1 $10.00 $10.00 

 The Lash Card 1 $4.99 $4.99 

 The Brush Guard Variety Pack 2 $5.50 $11.00 

 Zoya Remove Plus Nail Polish Remover 1 $9.99 $9.99 Subtotal $45.97 Discount (3-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 3MONTHS20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$17.19 Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Flat Rate) $0.00 


 100 reward points -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$18.78*


----------



## sparklegirl (Sep 17, 2013)

Just got my sephora favorites superstar kit in the mail today! So excited to try most of the products, but some wont work for me so i will try and sell them.


----------



## thechain (Sep 17, 2013)

I bought:

Make Up For Ever eyeliner- black

Benefit lipstick (mostly because of the packaging)

Urban Decay 24/7 lipliner- Native

Marc Jacobs nail polish- Glinda


----------



## smiletorismile (Sep 17, 2013)

Over the weekend I got

--NYX Wonder Pencil from Ulta, this one is a backup since I already have one of these and love it!

--Nails Inc Feathers polish in Edinburgh

--Nails Inc Leather polish in Ladbroke Grove

--Chanel nail polish in Taboo. This is so pretty! It is purple with red glitter! Great for fall!

--Hempz Treats lotion in Warm Apple Cider.

I've been on a no buy recently to try to work through some things that I've gotten from boxes, but since it's fall I want to buy some of the new fall stuff.


----------



## wrkreads (Sep 17, 2013)

> Finally able to use my 3 month code, along side my BB points. Sooo winner, esp. since I am leaning towards canceling this sub after this month.
> 
> 
> Yes Toâ„¢ Tomatoes Daily Pore Scrub 1$9.99$9.99
> ...


I just bought the Yes to Tomato scrub yesterday to try. Along with a few clearance Oh My Gosh nail polishes in greys and a few Essence nail polishes. Tried the scrub last night, and it's quite exfoliating. With a distinct tomato smell, which makes sense but seems odd.


----------



## DeSha (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just bought the Yes to Tomato scrub yesterday to try. Along with a few clearance Oh My Gosh nail polishes in greys and a few Essence nail polishes.

Tried the scrub last night, and it's quite exfoliating. With a distinct tomato smell, which makes sense but seems odd.

 LOL, it sounded interesting. Hopefully the smell isnt too crazy. I love tomatoes and all but I don't want to scare people away.


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hakuhodo brushes! I love their brushes soooo much. Too soft never scratchy! It's like I'm starting over a whole makeup brushes collection again


----------



## patrickCampbell (Sep 18, 2013)

I have purchased many beauty products recently. I purchased shampoo, face powder, face wash, eye liner, lip liner, lip gloss, hair conditioner, nail paint, nail remover, foundation, etc. You can say everything that includes a make-up kit. I have a family function and when I went to my beauty salon Charisma - The house of beauty for the suggestion, she explained the importance of various products. Each product has its ow importance and thus I have purchased so many things. Now, no need to shop more for an year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hindsighting (Sep 18, 2013)

From BB I ordered the Macadamia deep conditioner and a mystery pick two pack and I stopped into Ulta yesterday for dry shampoo and ended up getting that, a Real Techniques setting brush and a powder brush since they were BOGO 50% off.


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 18, 2013)

TF traceless foundation and hakuhodo brushes


----------



## JC327 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Over the weekend I got

--NYX Wonder Pencil from Ulta, this one is a backup since I already have one of these and love it!

--Nails Inc Feathers polish in Edinburgh

--Nails Inc Leather polish in Ladbroke Grove

--Chanel nail polish in Taboo. This is so pretty! It is purple with red glitter! Great for fall!

--Hempz Treats lotion in Warm Apple Cider.

I've been on a no buy recently to try to work through some things that I've gotten from boxes, but since it's fall I want to buy some of the new fall stuff.

nice haul!


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Sep 18, 2013)

ELF Studio C eyeshadow brush and ELF matte lip color in Nearly Nude... I found these at dollar tree and they usually retail for 3 dollars each so I was happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally able to use my 3 month code, along side my BB points. Sooo winner, esp. since I am leaning towards canceling this sub after this month. 

 Yes Toâ„¢ Tomatoes Daily Pore Scrub 1 $9.99 $9.99 

 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) 1 $10.00 $10.00 

 The Lash Card 1 $4.99 $4.99 

 The Brush Guard Variety Pack 2 $5.50 $11.00 

 Zoya Remove Plus Nail Polish Remover 1 $9.99 $9.99 Subtotal $45.97 Discount (3-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 3MONTHS20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$17.19 Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Flat Rate) $0.00 


 100 reward points -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$18.78* 



 
I just bought the Yes to Tomato scrub yesterday to try. Along with a few clearance Oh My Gosh nail polishes in greys and a few Essence nail polishes.

Tried the scrub last night, and it's quite exfoliating. With a distinct tomato smell, which makes sense but seems odd. Nice


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I swore I was going to stay away from Ulta's 21 Days sale but I broke down...sigh!

Today I boutght the following:

Butter London Pink Pistol polish

Buttern London All Hail the Queen polish

Butter London Rosie Lee polish

Philosophy French Vanilla Bean shower gel

Philosophy Coconut Frosting shower gel

I justify all of this with a free StriVectin gift set that will be going up in my trade list once I get it.  Shaking head.  I knew I was doomed when I saw that StriVectin email blast, kit was free with $35 purchase, but only for 4 hours AND that they extended the Butter London sale.

I will be using the Philosophy shower gels as stocking stuffers though...that's a bonus right??

Now I'm about to go look at Ulta's site... lol! Nice haul!


----------



## hiheather (Sep 18, 2013)

I left my comfort zone and snagged a MAC - Ruby Woo. I'm a nudes and pale pinks kinda gal. Then to go with it I got NYX lip liner in Hot Red. I think the lady at Ulta was annoyed with me because all the NYX liners were smeared and swatched so I asked if they had any in the back. Excuse me for not wanting used makeup at full price. She got hasty and said everything was on the floor, another sales lady found one in the back room for me thank goodness. I also found a Color Club duo pack for $3 so I got it, sadly the bottles are nameless. I resisted the Urban Decay basics palette, my mom is buying it as a late bday gift for me and I got a code for a free eyeliner with purchase so yea excited that I should be ordering it Friday!


----------



## ultajunkie (Sep 19, 2013)

Today in the mail I received my Sephora order which consisted of

-Urban Decay Anarchy face case

- Sephora Black Magic palette

- Laura Mercier 500pt perk set

I also received a HUGE ELF order for a UK buddy of mine. I hauled so much there is no time or space to list it all. I think I got her one of almost everything I love. I had a 50% off studio line code and still managed to spend like 100 bucks which if you know about ELF, that is a TON of products.

I also received my first order from the UK company MUA. I ordered like 7 eye palettes, 4 blushers, and their Undresssed foundation.

I am still waiting for an Ulta.com haul to arrive and a Lorac palette that I ordered from hautelook.com

So much for my September no buy. However it has forced me to realize that I am a makeup hoarder and I am going to do "Make-out 2014" and purchase next to no new products next year because I need to use up the ones that I have. I am running out of space to store them and I need to pour money into revamping my wardrobe because this time last year I was a 24w and now I am a size 10. I love clothes even more than I love makeup if you can believe that!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 20, 2013)

*Went to Ulta today to buy one thing. You know the rest...*





*Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless* (the reason for my trip)*, Too Faced Glamour To Go palette, Too Faced Lip Injection and Shadow Insurance gwp*





*Sinful "Black Magic" *(from a Walgreen's trip today)_{closeup 1}_, *China Glaze "Howl You Doin'" *_{closeup 2}_*, CG "Lubu Heels" *_{closeup 3}_*, CG "Ghoulish Glow" *(buy 2, get 1 free)*, OPI "In The Cable Car-Pool Lane", OPI "Alcatraz Rocks" *_{closeup 4}_





*NYX City of Bones box *(on clearance for $12.49!! Total value: $33)

*contents of box:*





*Soft Matte Lip Cream in Istanbul, Smokey eye shadow palette, Powder Blush in Pinched, Jumbo Eye Pencil in Cashmere, Studio Liquid Eye Liner, Le Frou Frou mascara*


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Went to Ulta today to buy one thing. You know the rest...*





*Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless* (the reason for my trip)*, Too Faced Glamour To Go palette, Too Faced Lip Injection and Shadow Insurance gwp*





*Sinful "Black Magic" *(from a Walgreen's trip today)_{closeup 1}_, *China Glaze "Howl You Doin'" *_{closeup 2}_*, CG "Lubu Heels" *_{closeup 3}_*, CG "Ghoulish Glow" *(buy 2, get 1 free)*, OPI "In The Cable Car-Pool Lane", OPI "Alcatraz Rocks" *_{closeup 4}_





*NYX City of Bones box *(on clearance for $12.49!! Total value: $33)

*contents of box:*





*Soft Matte Lip Cream in Istanbul, Smokey eye shadow palette, Powder Blush in Pinched, Jumbo Eye Pencil in Cashmere, Studio Liquid Eye Liner, Le Frou Frou mascara*
Great haul. I thought about getting the Too Faced! primer but decided I had a really nice primer I just bought and figured I didn't need it. (I've been doing great on my no-buy!). Let us know how everything works out. Nice NYX steal.


----------



## ultajunkie (Sep 20, 2013)

Just bought the Sleek Romance collection that I believed released today. This is the first time I have been able to buy a Sleek palette directly from the company and not have to get it through Amazon or through my UK swap buddy. The eye palette is called Vintage Romance and the blush is called Antique. I got them both with shipping to the US for less than $20! I thought that was a steal.

However, I need to be resolute because I believe I am going to start Make-Out 2014 on 11/1 so it will end 10/31/14. I have to come up with some rules for myself. I think I am going to stick to only  being able to purchase products that I am totally out of like mascara, makeup remover, body wash and moisturizer, facial cleanser, and lip balm. It is going to be difficult but I am going to suck it up and be resolute so I can use up some of the gorgeous products that I already own!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As an Ulta Platinum member and got a 20% off coupon in my email today. They said it wasn't able to be used on the 21 Days items but I needed the GrindHouse and it was on sale for $5, so I added to my cart and it accepted the coupon. So with free shipping for being platinum, the 21 Day sale and the 20% off, the normal $10 shipped with tax for $4.25. Score!!!

I am so tempted to get the UD Naked palette as the 20% off coupon applies to that as well (i double checked by putting it in my cart. So tempted. Should I? Eeeekkkkk!!!

The 20% off coupon they sent me is one time use.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The 20% off coupon they sent me is one time use.



Mine let me use mine twice as I broke down and FINALLY got UD Naked. 
Nice! You won't regret it!


----------



## DeSha (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great haul. I thought about getting the Too Faced! primer but decided I had a really nice primer I just bought and figured I didn't need it. (I've been doing great on my no-buy!). Let us know how everything works out. Nice NYX steal.

Wow those are some *great* NYX deals you got! Sooo jealous, lol. Speaking of NYX, my Hautelook order *finally* arrived from when they had NYX sale a few weeks ago. Anyhoo, here is what I finally ended up with. Very pleased!


----------



## LindaD (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As an Ulta Platinum member and got a 20% off coupon in my email today. They said it wasn't able to be used on the 21 Days items but I needed the GrindHouse and it was on sale for $5, so I added to my cart and it accepted the coupon. So with free shipping for being platinum, the 21 Day sale and the 20% off, the normal $10 shipped with tax for $4.25. Score!!!

I am so tempted to get the UD Naked palette as the 20% off coupon applies to that as well (i double checked by putting it in my cart. So tempted. Should I? Eeeekkkkk!!!
Whoa... you get free shipping for being platinum? I'm going to start spending my money at Ulta.


----------



## LindaD (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoa... you get free shipping for being platinum? I'm going to start spending my money at Ulta.

THey send out emails for certain times that you get free shipping.  I haven't paid for shipping in a long time.  Between that code and any purchase over $50 I am normally pretty good.  I like Ulta's reward program as it give you money to spend on products that you want and they give you points toward the dollar amount of rewards on freebies, such as totes that come with perfumes, etc.  Anytime you get a "free gift with purchase" you earn points on that item as well even though it is free.  I buy all my essentials from Ulta such as razor blades, nail polish remover, Q tips and cotton pads when they have the 20% off sale and they come out cheaper than WalMart and you earn points!!  Right now I have $145 I can spend at Ulta.  They also come out with 10x and 5x points from platinum members as well, so a $90 purchase can get you 1125 points (since you earn 1.25 point on every $1 spent when you are platinum) and 1000 points gets you $100 in free credit.  Lovely rewards program IF you use it right!!

My Urban Decay ginhouse and Naked palette, with the coupon and free shipping, I spent a TOTAL of $46 without using any of my reward points.

Good to know that the GWP count toward your points. I've been spending money at Sephora mostly because I didn't think the Ulta program was great (they vary by area, mine gives you $50 in credit for 1000 points) and their website annoys me, but now that holiday sets are coming out and companies sometimes have different releases at the two stores, I'll be more diligent about checking what Ulta has to offer.


----------



## jordiemac3 (Sep 20, 2013)

> *Went to Ulta today to buy one thing. You know the rest...*
> 
> *Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless* (the reason for my trip)*, **Too Faced Glamour To Go palette**, **Too Faced Lip Injection and Shadow Insurance **gwp*
> 
> ...


 Did you get the NYX City of Bones at Ulta as well? Do you know if they are still selling it for that price?


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jordiemac3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*Went to Ulta today to buy one thing. You know the rest...*






*Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless* (the reason for my trip)*, Too Faced Glamour To Go palette, Too Faced Lip Injection and Shadow Insurance gwp*





*Sinful "Black Magic"* (from a Walgreen's trip today)_{closeup 1}_, *China Glaze "Howl You Doin'"* _{closeup 2}_*, CG "Lubu Heels"* _{closeup 3}_*, CG "Ghoulish Glow" *(buy 2, get 1 free)*,OPI "In The Cable Car-Pool Lane", OPI "Alcatraz Rocks"* _{closeup 4}_





*NYX City of Bones box *(on clearance for $12.49!! Total value: $33)

*contents of box:*




*Soft Matte Lip Cream in Istanbul, Smokey eye shadow palette, Powder Blush in Pinched, Jumbo Eye Pencil in Cashmere, Studio Liquid Eye Liner, Le Frou Frou mascara*

Did you get the NYX City of Bones at Ulta as well? Do you know if they are still selling it for that price? 
Yep! They have it in-store and online for that price. Don't forget to use a $3.50 off coupon if you buy one!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 21, 2013)

Placed an Ulta order...few things I needed (foundation, sharpener, brush cleaner, eyelash curler)...so of course I had to get a few things I wanted. But at least they were on sale!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 21, 2013)

I also just ordered some candles and pocketbacs from Bath &amp; Body Works, because YAY FALL SMELLS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today in the mail I received my Sephora order which consisted of

-Urban Decay Anarchy face case

- Sephora Black Magic palette

- Laura Mercier 500pt perk set

I also received a HUGE ELF order for a UK buddy of mine. I hauled so much there is no time or space to list it all. I think I got her one of almost everything I love. I had a 50% off studio line code and still managed to spend like 100 bucks which if you know about ELF, that is a TON of products.

I also received my first order from the UK company MUA. I ordered like 7 eye palettes, 4 blushers, and their Undresssed foundation.

I am still waiting for an Ulta.com haul to arrive and a Lorac palette that I ordered from hautelook.com

So much for my September no buy. However it has forced me to realize that I am a makeup hoarder and I am going to do "Make-out 2014" and purchase next to no new products next year because I need to use up the ones that I have. I am running out of space to store them and I need to pour money into revamping my wardrobe because this time last year I was a 24w and now I am a size 10. I love clothes even more than I love makeup if you can believe that!

Nice haul and great job on the weight loss!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Went to Ulta today to buy one thing. You know the rest...*





*Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless* (the reason for my trip)*, Too Faced Glamour To Go palette, Too Faced Lip Injection and Shadow Insurance gwp*





*Sinful "Black Magic" *(from a Walgreen's trip today)_{closeup 1}_, *China Glaze "Howl You Doin'" *_{closeup 2}_*, CG "Lubu Heels" *_{closeup 3}_*, CG "Ghoulish Glow" *(buy 2, get 1 free)*, OPI "In The Cable Car-Pool Lane", OPI "Alcatraz Rocks" *_{closeup 4}_





*NYX City of Bones box *(on clearance for $12.49!! Total value: $33)

*contents of box:*





*Soft Matte Lip Cream in Istanbul, Smokey eye shadow palette, Powder Blush in Pinched, Jumbo Eye Pencil in Cashmere, Studio Liquid Eye Liner, Le Frou Frou mascara*

Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great haul. I thought about getting the Too Faced! primer but decided I had a really nice primer I just bought and figured I didn't need it. (I've been doing great on my no-buy!). Let us know how everything works out. Nice NYX steal.

Wow those are some *great* NYX deals you got! Sooo jealous, lol. Speaking of NYX, my Hautelook order *finally* arrived from when they had NYX sale a few weeks ago. Anyhoo, here is what I finally ended up with. Very pleased!






Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Placed an Ulta order...few things I needed (foundation, sharpener, brush cleaner, eyelash curler)...so of course I had to get a few things I wanted. But at least they were on sale!




Nice! Let me know how those brushes work out for you I have been looking a them for a while but have not taken the plunge.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2013)

Here are my last few hauls:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here are my last few hauls:










Oh wow, so many fun pretties to play with!  Have you tried any of the lippies from the UD sample pack yet?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here are my last few hauls:










Love the Zoyas!  Such a pretty photo too.  Enjoy!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 21, 2013)

The mother of all GWP bags, from the NK Space autumn beauty event.  It was free with a $250 purchase, and valued at over $350:






Space NK Tote Bag
Lipstick Queen Sinner Pinky Nude Lipstick (full size)
Rococo Nail Apparel Brocade CrÃ¨me (full size)
African Botanics Pure Marula Oil (17 ml)
Antica Farmacista Prosecco Room Fragrance (25 ml)
Bumble and bumble Texture Hair (Un) Dressing CrÃ¨me (15 ml)
By Terry Cellularose Brightening Serum (4 ml)
Caudalie Vinoperfect Serum (10 ml)
Clarkâ€™s Botanicals Deep Moisture Mask (15 ml)
Darphin Azahar Cleansing Micellar Water (50 ml)
DevaCurl 3-Step Introductory Kit (1 fl.oz No-Poo, One Condition &amp; Light Defining Gel)
Diptyque Volutes Solid Perfume (.14 oz)
Dr. Dennis Gross Ferulic Acid + Retinol Brightening Solution (.25 fl.oz)
Goldfaden MD Doctorâ€™s Scrub (3.75 g)
Hampton Sun After Sun Moisturizer (2 fl.oz)
Hourglass Film Noir Mascara (.15 oz)
Natura BissÃ© Oxygen Gel (10 ml)
Oribe CÃ´te dâ€™Azur Hair Refresher (65 ml)
Philip B Light-Weight Deep Conditioning CrÃ¨me Rinse (15 ml) _or_ Russian Amber Shampoo (15 ml)
Radical Skincare Youth Infusion Serum (8 ml)
Rahua Conditioner (60 ml)
Ren Hydra-Calm Global Protection Day Cream (15 ml)
Rodial Bee Venom Moisturizer (5 ml)
Serge Normant Meta Silk Shampoo (60 ml)
Serge Normant Meta Velour Conditioner (60 ml)
Sunday Riley Good Genes Treatment (10 ml)
Tata Harper Rejuvenating Serum (15 ml)
Wei Gingko Leaf Repairing DÃ©colletage Treatment Pad (single use)
Zelens Transformer Instant Renewal Mask (5 ml single use)


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The mother of all GWP bags, from the NK Space autumn beauty event.  It was free with a $250 purchase, and valued at over $350:






Space NK Tote Bag
Lipstick Queen Sinner Pinky Nude Lipstick (full size)
Rococo Nail Apparel Brocade CrÃ¨me (full size)
African Botanics Pure Marula Oil (17 ml)
Antica Farmacista Prosecco Room Fragrance (25 ml)
Bumble and bumble Texture Hair (Un) Dressing CrÃ¨me (15 ml)
By Terry Cellularose Brightening Serum (4 ml)
Caudalie Vinoperfect Serum (10 ml)
Clarkâ€™s Botanicals Deep Moisture Mask (15 ml)
Darphin Azahar Cleansing Micellar Water (50 ml)
DevaCurl 3-Step Introductory Kit (1 fl.oz No-Poo, One Condition &amp; Light Defining Gel)
Diptyque Volutes Solid Perfume (.14 oz)
Dr. Dennis Gross Ferulic Acid + Retinol Brightening Solution (.25 fl.oz)
Goldfaden MD Doctorâ€™s Scrub (3.75 g)
Hampton Sun After Sun Moisturizer (2 fl.oz)
Hourglass Film Noir Mascara (.15 oz)
Natura BissÃ© Oxygen Gel (10 ml)
Oribe CÃ´te dâ€™Azur Hair Refresher (65 ml)
Philip B Light-Weight Deep Conditioning CrÃ¨me Rinse (15 ml) _or_ Russian Amber Shampoo (15 ml)
Radical Skincare Youth Infusion Serum (8 ml)
Rahua Conditioner (60 ml)
Ren Hydra-Calm Global Protection Day Cream (15 ml)
Rodial Bee Venom Moisturizer (5 ml)
Serge Normant Meta Silk Shampoo (60 ml)
Serge Normant Meta Velour Conditioner (60 ml)
Sunday Riley Good Genes Treatment (10 ml)
Tata Harper Rejuvenating Serum (15 ml)
Wei Gingko Leaf Repairing DÃ©colletage Treatment Pad (single use)
Zelens Transformer Instant Renewal Mask (5 ml single use)
 
An amazing GWP! I was eyeing it as well, but I didn't _*need*_ to buy anything...


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 21, 2013)

> THey send out emails for certain times that you get free shipping.Â  I haven't paid for shipping in a long time.Â  Between that code and any purchase over $50 I am normally pretty good.Â  I like Ulta's reward program as it give you money to spend on products that you want and they give you points toward the dollar amount of rewards on freebies, such as totes that come with perfumes, etc.Â  Anytime you get a "free gift with purchase" you earn points on that item as well even though it is free.Â  I buy all my essentials from Ulta such as razor blades, nail polish remover, Q tips and cotton pads when they have the 20% off sale and they come out cheaper than WalMart and you earn points!!Â  Right now I have $145 I can spend at Ulta.Â  They also come out with 10x and 5x points from platinum members as well, so a $90 purchase can get you 1125 points (since you earn 1.25 point on every $1 spent when you are platinum) and 1000 points gets you $100 in free credit.Â  Lovely rewards program IF you use it right!! My Urban Decay ginhouse and Naked palette, with the coupon and free shipping, I spent a TOTAL of $46 without using any of my reward points.


 That's an amazing reward system! Maybe I should start earning points at ulta now that I'm a VIP rouge at sephora.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 21, 2013)

Ehhh I can't figure out how to get Instagram pictures on here: http://instagram.com/p/eiNnYCP4dO/

I bought 3 of the new Zoya PixieDusts: Arabella, Carter, &amp; Tomoko and got the Zoya GWP. And I FINALLY bought the NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## english (Sep 21, 2013)

i've been meaning to try a bronzer for a while but kept balking at prices, so i finally just bit the bullet and ordered the lorac tantalizer glow to go collection from ulta, as its on sale right now. i'm really excited to try it out, and the gloss and shadow it comes with looks like its just my style.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 21, 2013)

Decided I couldn't resist the buy one get one 50% Real Techniques.. y'know.. picked up a few other things.. 





I also got a stippling brush since my roommate wanted the Perfect Face Brush- she keeps stealing mine!  Also got the NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk, a taupe eyeliner in 08 Silky Cashmere, and the Great Lash Wink of Pink.  Anyone tried these limited edition colors yet?  I'm tempted to pick up the whole line but I decided pink would be fun.  Also picked up the Deluxe Shadow Box from Urban Decay the other day- I'm $40 from platinum at ULTA!


----------



## Tanwundi (Sep 21, 2013)

After months and months of eyeing the Urban Decay Naked Basics palette I finally caved and bought it! It was my first time ever in an Ulta as well! We don't have those in Canada.  Can't wait to try this new palette out! Yippee. Now I have to try to promise myself not to buy anything for October since I've bought a lot this month.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tanwundi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After months and months of eyeing the Urban Decay Naked Basics palette I finally caved and bought it! It was my first time ever in an Ulta as well! We don't have those in Canada.  Can't wait to try this new palette out! Yippee. Now I have to try to promise myself not to buy anything for October since I've bought a lot this month. 
Nice haul! It's so cute you said, Yippee! haha


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Sep 21, 2013)

So today I went to Target, Walgreens, and this new little place near us that is apparently a 60% CVS overstock store (or something like that) that my husband and I went to the first time today. So first, here is a photo:





From Target:
- E.L.F. Waterproof Eyeliner pen (the white tube/stick between the lip stuff and the hair chalk) - $2

- E.L.F. Lip Stain in Berry Blush - $2

- E.L.F. Lip Stain in Nude Nectar - $2

From Walgreens (and at my husband's insistence):
- E.L.F. Villain Palette in Ursula - $9.99

- E.L.F. Villain Palette in Maleficent - $9.99

From the CVS Discount Place (reg. prices are from CVS website unless noted):
- Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to The Bronze (thanks to Essiebutton raving about it ^_~) - $2.99 ($6.99 reg. price)

- Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Smitten - $2.49 ($9.29 reg. price)

- Burts Bees Naturally Ageless Intensive Repairing Serum - $3.99 ($24.99 on Walgreens)

- Splat Hair Chalk in Silver Moon - $3.49 ($5.99 reg. price, and yes, it does show up on my black hair, probably even more if I use hair spray like it says)

So I guess I saved over $35 technically. Funny thing is I almost bought Bad to the Bronze at Target before we went to the discount store, and had already been thinking about Smitten. Had I bought those two things alone at full price it would have been more than I spent at the discount place. I am pretty excited about that!


----------



## Moonblossom (Sep 21, 2013)

I love seeing all these hauls!

I'm really broke right now (just went back to work after a four-month medical leave) but I've been kind of indulging whenever I see a deal I can't pass up, since it's good for my morale. Yesterday and today I splurged on a few things.

Victoria Jackson cream foundation, free with a code from Ipsy.

Purple Is Mine brush set off eBay, primarily purchased for the container and to use up my eBay bucks that were about to expire, haha. No idea what the brushes are like - reviews are mixed, we'll see when they get here.

bh cosmetics Galaxy Chic palette, because holy heck space-themed eyeshadows, how can I say no?


----------



## jordiemac3 (Sep 22, 2013)

> So today I went to Target, Walgreens, and this new little place near us that is apparently a 60% CVS overstock store (or something like that) that my husband and I went to the first time today. So first, here is a photo:
> 
> From Target: - E.L.F. Waterproof Eyeliner pen (the white tube/stick between the lip stuff and the hair chalk) - $2 - E.L.F. Lip Stain in Berry Blush - $2 - E.L.F. Lip Stain in Nude Nectar - $2 From Walgreens (and at my husband's insistence): - E.L.F. Villain Palette in Ursula - $9.99 - E.L.F. Villain Palette in Maleficent - $9.99 From the CVS Discount Place (reg. prices are from CVS website unless noted): - Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to The Bronze (thanks to Essiebutton raving about it ^_~) - $2.99 ($6.99 reg. price) - Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Smitten - $2.49 ($9.29 reg. price) - Burts Bees Naturally Ageless Intensive Repairing Serum - $3.99 ($24.99 on Walgreens) - Splat Hair Chalk in Silver Moon - $3.49 ($5.99 reg. price, and yes, it does show up on my black hair, probably even more if I use hair spray like it says) So I guess I saved over $35 technically. Funny thing is I almost bought Bad to the Bronze at Target before we went to the discount store, and had already been thinking about Smitten. Had I bought those two things alone at full price it would have been more than I spent at the discount place. I am pretty excited about that!


 How did you find the discount store? Do they have them nationwide?


----------



## LydiaNichole (Sep 22, 2013)

I picked up a tube of Loreal's Voluminous Carbon Black mascara while I was out earlier as a replacement the last one I finished.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Sep 22, 2013)

> How did you find the discount store? Do they have them nationwide?


 This was a really interesting place. It seemed to be family or small business owned. The owner, who was nice, friendly, but not pushy told us they are a CVS outlet. I did notice a few items with "open box returned" written on them and a few of the boxes were kind of rough looking. But I would say 75% of the stuff looked just like a regular store. I have no idea how the store works though. No branding on the store and the sign was some generic name. If I find out more I will share ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here are my last few hauls:










Oh wow, so many fun pretties to play with!  Have you tried any of the lippies from the UD sample pack yet?


Unfortunately not yet, I will as soon as these allergies stop driving me insane.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here are my last few hauls:










Love the Zoyas!  Such a pretty photo too.  Enjoy!


Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The mother of all GWP bags, from the NK Space autumn beauty event.  It was free with a $250 purchase, and valued at over $350:






Space NK Tote Bag
Lipstick Queen Sinner Pinky Nude Lipstick (full size)
Rococo Nail Apparel Brocade CrÃ¨me (full size)
African Botanics Pure Marula Oil (17 ml)
Antica Farmacista Prosecco Room Fragrance (25 ml)
Bumble and bumble Texture Hair (Un) Dressing CrÃ¨me (15 ml)
By Terry Cellularose Brightening Serum (4 ml)
Caudalie Vinoperfect Serum (10 ml)
Clarkâ€™s Botanicals Deep Moisture Mask (15 ml)
Darphin Azahar Cleansing Micellar Water (50 ml)
DevaCurl 3-Step Introductory Kit (1 fl.oz No-Poo, One Condition &amp; Light Defining Gel)
Diptyque Volutes Solid Perfume (.14 oz)
Dr. Dennis Gross Ferulic Acid + Retinol Brightening Solution (.25 fl.oz)
Goldfaden MD Doctorâ€™s Scrub (3.75 g)
Hampton Sun After Sun Moisturizer (2 fl.oz)
Hourglass Film Noir Mascara (.15 oz)
Natura BissÃ© Oxygen Gel (10 ml)
Oribe CÃ´te dâ€™Azur Hair Refresher (65 ml)
Philip B Light-Weight Deep Conditioning CrÃ¨me Rinse (15 ml) _or_ Russian Amber Shampoo (15 ml)
Radical Skincare Youth Infusion Serum (8 ml)
Rahua Conditioner (60 ml)
Ren Hydra-Calm Global Protection Day Cream (15 ml)
Rodial Bee Venom Moisturizer (5 ml)
Serge Normant Meta Silk Shampoo (60 ml)
Serge Normant Meta Velour Conditioner (60 ml)
Sunday Riley Good Genes Treatment (10 ml)
Tata Harper Rejuvenating Serum (15 ml)
Wei Gingko Leaf Repairing DÃ©colletage Treatment Pad (single use)
Zelens Transformer Instant Renewal Mask (5 ml single use)
 
Wow that's a great GWP!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Decided I couldn't resist the buy one get one 50% Real Techniques.. y'know.. picked up a few other things..





I also got a stippling brush since my roommate wanted the Perfect Face Brush- she keeps stealing mine!  Also got the NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk, a taupe eyeliner in 08 Silky Cashmere, and the Great Lash Wink of Pink.  Anyone tried these limited edition colors yet?  I'm tempted to pick up the whole line but I decided pink would be fun.  Also picked up the Deluxe Shadow Box from Urban Decay the other day- I'm $40 from platinum at ULTA!

Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tanwundi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After months and months of eyeing the Urban Decay Naked Basics palette I finally caved and bought it! It was my first time ever in an Ulta as well! We don't have those in Canada.  Can't wait to try this new palette out! Yippee. Now I have to try to promise myself not to buy anything for October since I've bought a lot this month.

Nice, I have that one on my wishlist. Enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So today I went to Target, Walgreens, and this new little place near us that is apparently a 60% CVS overstock store (or something like that) that my husband and I went to the first time today. So first, here is a photo:





From Target:
- E.L.F. Waterproof Eyeliner pen (the white tube/stick between the lip stuff and the hair chalk) - $2

- E.L.F. Lip Stain in Berry Blush - $2

- E.L.F. Lip Stain in Nude Nectar - $2

From Walgreens (and at my husband's insistence):
- E.L.F. Villain Palette in Ursula - $9.99

- E.L.F. Villain Palette in Maleficent - $9.99

From the CVS Discount Place (reg. prices are from CVS website unless noted):
- Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to The Bronze (thanks to Essiebutton raving about it ^_~) - $2.99 ($6.99 reg. price)

- Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Smitten - $2.49 ($9.29 reg. price)

- Burts Bees Naturally Ageless Intensive Repairing Serum - $3.99 ($24.99 on Walgreens)

- Splat Hair Chalk in Silver Moon - $3.49 ($5.99 reg. price, and yes, it does show up on my black hair, probably even more if I use hair spray like it says)

So I guess I saved over $35 technically. Funny thing is I almost bought Bad to the Bronze at Target before we went to the discount store, and had already been thinking about Smitten. Had I bought those two things alone at full price it would have been more than I spent at the discount place. I am pretty excited about that!
That's a great haul!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow that's a great GWP!
I just calculated the value of all the samples for a blog post I'm doing, and it was $504!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 22, 2013)

Just got  the Sephora lip and eyeliner favorite  boxes they are such an amazing value. I have got there favorite boxes before and I love them


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 22, 2013)

My first Jin Soon polishes, Azurite (sparkling midnight blue) and Epidote (duochrome olive green) from the Tibi collection:





Epidote shifts color and is so complex, really gorgeous!




I'm wearing Azurite this week and have minimal tip wear after 4 days, so the formula seems good.


----------



## Moonblossom (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh gosh, those are gorgeous! I don't own any Jin Soon polishes, but I think I may have to remedy that soon.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow that's a great GWP!
I just calculated the value of all the samples for a blog post I'm doing, and it was $504!


That's amazing!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first Jin Soon polishes, Azurite (sparkling midnight blue) and Epidote (duochrome olive green) from the Tibi collection:





Epidote shifts color and is so complex, really gorgeous!




I'm wearing Azurite this week and have minimal tip wear after 4 days, so the formula seems good.








Beautiful colors!


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 22, 2013)

> The mother of all GWP bags, from the NK Space autumn beauty event.Â  It was free with a $250 purchase, and valued at over $350:
> 
> 
> Space NK Tote Bag
> ...


 What's a gwp bag?


----------



## Moonblossom (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sassyclassy0111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What's a gwp bag?

Gift With Purchase


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 23, 2013)

My Baublebar order came! 2 bracelets, a necklace, a porcupine ring holder and a Too Faced lip cream in marshmallow bunny for a GWP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used my vault points and only spent $30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 23, 2013)

I bought liters of Big Sexy shampoo and conditioner today, they were on sale for 2 for $20. Hope I like it, I wanted something new because I just chopped my hair again AND am working on going back to strawberry blonde (my natural color).


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ehhh I can't figure out how to get Instagram pictures on here: http://instagram.com/p/eiNnYCP4dO/

I bought 3 of the new Zoya PixieDusts: Arabella, Carter, &amp; Tomoko and got the Zoya GWP. And I FINALLY bought the NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

NYX JUMBO MILK PENCIL HIGH FIVE!!! lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
NYX JUMBO MILK PENCIL HIGH FIVE!!! lol





Hahaha YES. Every time I went to Ulta, they were out of the Milk color OR they were all obviously used. But this time they had a whole bin of fresh ones!!

  Cashier wasn't excited about it as I was, but whatever.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hahaha YES. Every time I went to Ulta, they were out of the Milk color OR they were all obviously used. But this time they had a whole bin of fresh ones!!

  Cashier wasn't excited about it as I was, but whatever. 




You're like NOOOOO, you DON'T UNDERSTAND!?! This is SERIOUS!





or at least, I totally would have LOL!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hahaha YES. Every time I went to Ulta, they were out of the Milk color OR they were all obviously used. But this time they had a whole bin of fresh ones!!

  Cashier wasn't excited about it as I was, but whatever. 




You're like NOOOOO, you DON'T UNDERSTAND!?! This is SERIOUS!





or at least, I totally would have LOL!


The ladies at my Ulta definitely think I'm crazy.  I'm like "I FOUND AN AMAZING NAIL POLISH! I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS COLOR FOR MONTHS!"  And they just give me a Look and ring me up.  

  Then I make them give me fragrance samples.   And YAY for you finding the Milk pencil!!!  Go throw some bright shadow on over it and be amazed!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The ladies at my Ulta definitely think I'm crazy.  I'm like "I FOUND AN AMAZING NAIL POLISH! I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS COLOR FOR MONTHS!"  And they just give me a Look and ring me up.  

  *Then I make them give me fragrance samples*.   And YAY for you finding the Milk pencil!!!  Go throw some bright shadow on over it and be amazed!! 




Samples at Ulta? 





How do you "make them" give you samples?  I have never gotten one sample at Ulta.   And it's why I prefer Sephora.  (So there Ulta! 



)


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

All you have to do is ask when you check out.

Thanks.  I'll try it.  Oddly I've never seen or heard anyone ask for samples at my Ulta check-out before.  lol


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks.  I'll try it.  Oddly I've never seen or heard anyone ask for samples at my Ulta check-out before.  lol
me neither. Didn't even know Ulta gave samples in store.

Sephora used to ask *me* at check out if I wanted samples, and they quit doing that. Now I have to ask for it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The ladies at my Ulta definitely think I'm crazy.  I'm like "I FOUND AN AMAZING NAIL POLISH! I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS COLOR FOR MONTHS!"  And they just give me a Look and ring me up.  

  *Then I make them give me fragrance samples*.   And YAY for you finding the Milk pencil!!!  Go throw some bright shadow on over it and be amazed!! 




Samples at Ulta? 





How do you "make them" give you samples?  I have never gotten one sample at Ulta.   And it's why I prefer Sephora.  (So there Ulta! 



)


Haha yes I do not actually "make them"!  I ask politely!  And many times they offer them up front, especially when I'm buying a lot of stuff (or, when I go in the store with my hot husband.  Then they just start throwing samples at us!*)

  *Again, not literally.  But last time I went in with my hubby, the sales lady handed us SIX fragrance samples... just randomly.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 24, 2013)

*ULTA haul...*





*Sephora can keep their stupid samples! *


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*ULTA haul...*





*Sephora can keep their stupid samples! *






*All Hail Miss Trix* -- That is INCREDIBLE! What's the secret.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *ULTA haul...*





*Sephora can keep their stupid samples! *




What's the rewards points discount?


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *ULTA haul...*





*Sephora can keep their stupid samples! *




What's the rewards points discount?


I used reward points that I earned on past purchases to pay. $125 is equal to 2000 points.


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I used reward points that I earned on past purchases to pay. $125 is equal to 2000 points.
I did some research and only some Ulta's are doing that program, which is weird. My seems to still be doing the paper level points.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I used reward points that I earned on past purchases to pay. $125 is equal to 2000 points.
I did some research and only some Ulta's are doing that program, which is weird. My seems to still be doing the paper level points.


That stinks! I don't understand why they are dragging their feet on implementing the newer program across the board. It irritates me to know that not everyone can get the same rewards.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did some research and only some Ulta's are doing that program, which is weird. My seems to still be doing the paper level points.

It actually depends on where you live.  I believe there are only 1 or 2 states that are still on the paper certificate program.  Ulta has said that they intend to switch them over at some point but they havent been specific about when.


----------



## jordiemac3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did some research and only some Ulta's are doing that program, which is weird. My seems to still be doing the paper level points.
Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That stinks! I don't understand why they are dragging their feet on implementing the newer program across the board. It irritates me to know that not everyone can get the same rewards. 

What's the paper program and the new program? Im new to Ulta, so I don't know which reward mine has and how it works.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Sep 24, 2013)

Went out last night and picked up:

NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Monte Carlo (supposedly a dupe for Lime Crime's red Lip Velvetine)

Ulta Lip Crayon in Date Night

Rose and Peach Baked Blushes by City Color


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *ULTA haul...*





*Sephora can keep their stupid samples! *






Awesome haul!


----------



## DeSha (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I used reward points that I earned on past purchases to pay. $125 is equal to 2000 points.

WOW that's a lot of points. Excellent haul BTW. I am sure that you had a great sense of satisfaction when you saw the final total!


----------



## LindaD (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
WOW that's a lot of points. Excellent haul BTW. I am sure that you had a great sense of satisfaction when you saw the final total!







It is a lot of points but if you are smart, they add up quick. Once you hit platinum level Ulta will send out emails that have 10x points for a day 5x points for a day. So when they do that I tend to stock up on things for Christmas presents, like a perfume that is $90, therefore I get 900 points...score! I love when they have 10x points with a 20% off coupon and that is when I stock up on my razors, qtips, cotton pads, etc.

If you work the program right, your points will add up FAST! I really wish I had figured this out sooner. Do you have to requalify for Platinum next year? Or is it like Sephora's where qualifying this year carries over to the next year as well? (just trying to figure out if I should bother trying to get to Platinum this year or if I should wait)


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
WOW that's a lot of points. Excellent haul BTW. I am sure that you had a great sense of satisfaction when you saw the final total!







It is a lot of points but if you are smart, they add up quick. Once you hit platinum level Ulta will send out emails that have 10x points for a day 5x points for a day. So when they do that I tend to stock up on things for Christmas presents, like a perfume that is $90, therefore I get 900 points...score! I love when they have 10x points with a 20% off coupon and that is when I stock up on my razors, qtips, cotton pads, etc.

If you work the program right, your points will add up FAST! 
I must make platinum at Ulta.....


----------



## DeSha (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
WOW that's a lot of points. Excellent haul BTW. I am sure that you had a great sense of satisfaction when you saw the final total!







It is a lot of points but if you are smart, they add up quick. Once you hit platinum level Ulta will send out emails that have 10x points for a day 5x points for a day. So when they do that I tend to stock up on things for Christmas presents, like a perfume that is $90, therefore I get 900 points...score! I love when they have 10x points with a 20% off coupon and that is when I stock up on my razors, qtips, cotton pads, etc.

If you work the program right, your points will add up FAST! 
I just recently signed up with Ulta's rewards program so I am sure it will take me some time to accumulate points. But thanks for sharing some of your experiences with the program!  You really have the system down to a science, lol. Hopefully I can hit that platinum level one day.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
WOW that's a lot of points. Excellent haul BTW. I am sure that you had a great sense of satisfaction when you saw the final total!







It is a lot of points but if you are smart, they add up quick. Once you hit platinum level Ulta will send out emails that have 10x points for a day 5x points for a day. So when they do that I tend to stock up on things for Christmas presents, like a perfume that is $90, therefore I get 900 points...score! I love when they have 10x points with a 20% off coupon and that is when I stock up on my razors, qtips, cotton pads, etc.

If you work the program right, your points will add up FAST! 
I did almost all of my shopping when there were point bonuses. I earned more points in a single purchase last month than I spent today thanks a 10x point promo.


----------



## Deareux (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeuptheCat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm quite excited by my recent purchases  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Saks Beauty Week is going on now, which means you get the tote bag with samples inside *___* and a cosmetics bag.  This is what I ordered:












Gifts with purchase:












Uwaaaaah~!

  I'm really loving that YSL makeup bag!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *ULTA haul...*





*Sephora can keep their stupid samples! *


----------



## Moonblossom (Sep 25, 2013)

Picked up a bottle of Annabelle iTransformer today, which seems like an easy-to-get and inexpensive pigment/baked eyeshadow mixing medium. I haven't used it on my eyes yet but on the back of my hand it definitely upped the colour and finish of some of my mac mineralize shadows. Does anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## KittenZ (Sep 25, 2013)

Today, I went to Ulta and bought a Nyx lipstick in 626, Aveeno ultra calming daily moisturizer with spf 15, 3-in-1 Beauty Smoothie in Go Go Guava, and yes to cucumber facial towelettes.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 25, 2013)

UD Black Market eyeliner pencil set! I see that a whole lot of companies have just announced their holiday sets over the past few days, so I think I will be spending this evening making a list of what I want. I can get only those items between now and the end of the year. And then I will probably go back to my no-buy next year. I had decided that I could get whatever I wanted this year because I was starting with basically nothing (the UD Alice in Wonderland palette and the purple stila smudge stick I got in my Birchbox in January 2012), but now I have more than enough, so I'll be cutting down to pretty much nothing but subs next year. But! This year isn't over yet! I still have three more shopping months to go!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 26, 2013)

*Because Villains.*
 




 


*e.l.f. Disney Villains Evil Queen and Maleficent Look Books * 
*Wet 'n Wild Comfort Zone palette*
*random rhinestone encrusted spider ring*
*â€‹*

*I had to go to 4 Walgreens before I found Maleficent. I blame Angelina Jolie. *


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 26, 2013)

My Walgreens doesn't even sell elf. I JUST WANT URSULA, DARNIT. Not sold anywhere within 50 miles of me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Walgreens doesn't even sell elf. I JUST WANT URSULA, DARNIT. Not sold anywhere within 50 miles of me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My Walgreens doesn't normally sell elf, but they do have these! Maybe worth checking, if you haven't already. 





I keep telling myself I don't need these, but I should probably just buy them before they sell out...I know I'll regret it if I don't!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Walgreens doesn't even sell elf. I JUST WANT URSULA, DARNIT. Not sold anywhere within 50 miles of me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My Walgreens doesn't normally sell elf, but they do have these! Maybe worth checking, if you haven't already. 





I keep telling myself I don't need these, but I should probably just buy them before they sell out...I know I'll regret it if I don't! 


I've already looked at all of them. None of them even knew what I was talking about. WOE.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mauu (Sep 26, 2013)

Okay, this is what I've hauled this month - or what made me fail my no-buy. *sigh*

â€¢ Clarins Splendours quad

â€¢ MAC Feed the Senses lipstick

â€¢ Clinique Colour Surge Eyeshadow Quad 101 Teddy Bear

â€¢ Clarins Instant Smooth Crystal Lipgloss 02 Crystal Plum

â€¢ Chanel Stylo Eyeshadow 27 Pink Lagoon

â€¢ Dior Jelly Lip Pen 516 Copacabana

Plus essentials such as makeup remover (Clinique Take the Day Off cleansing balm), lip balm (Nuxe RÃªve de Miel), body lotion and a clear nail polish (for making nail polish with mineral eyeshadow samples).

I sure hope October is a more successful no-buy month...


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mauu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Okay, this is what I've hauled this month - or what made me fail my no-buy. *sigh*

â€¢ Clarins Splendours quad

â€¢ MAC Feed the Senses lipstick

â€¢ Clinique Colour Surge Eyeshadow Quad 101 Teddy Bear

â€¢ Clarins Instant Smooth Crystal Lipgloss 02 Crystal Plum

â€¢ Chanel Stylo Eyeshadow 27 Pink Lagoon

â€¢ Dior Jelly Lip Pen 516 Copacabana

Plus essentials such as makeup remover (Clinique Take the Day Off cleansing balm), lip balm (Nuxe RÃªve de Miel), body lotion and a clear nail polish (for making nail polish with mineral eyeshadow samples).

I sure hope October is a more successful no-buy month... 



 

Everything is sooo shiny! I love it!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 26, 2013)

Yay! Happy awesome mail day/present day! LOL





From Birchbox:

Ruffian Nail Lacquer Sets - Classic &amp; Crowdsourced

Dr. Lipp Nipple Balm for Lips

(2) Pick 2 Mystery Pack Samples - theBalm Swiss Dot Instain, Keratase Chroma Riche, Gena Pedicure Creme, G-1 Boys &amp; Girls Regulating Moisturizing Face Cream

From Sephora:

Moonshadow Baked Eyeshadow Palette

VIB Rouge + lipstick sample

bareMinerals Complexion Sample Set Matte

Armani Code cologne sample

Becca Ever-Matte Poreless Primer sample

From Hubby:

VICE PALETTE 2!!!! (4th anniversary gift)


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! Happy awesome mail day/present day! LOL





From Birchbox:

Ruffian Nail Lacquer Sets - Classic &amp; Crowdsourced

Dr. Lipp Nipple Balm for Lips

(2) Pick 2 Mystery Pack Samples - theBalm Swiss Dot Instain, Keratase Chroma Riche, Gena Pedicure Creme, G-1 Boys &amp; Girls Regulating Moisturizing Face Cream

From Sephora:

Moonshadow Baked Eyeshadow Palette

VIB Rouge + lipstick sample

bareMinerals Complexion Sample Set Matte

Armani Code cologne sample

Becca Ever-Matte Poreless Primer sample

From Hubby:

VICE PALETTE 2!!!! (4th anniversary gift)






Amazing haul! I can't wait to see your swatches!
 




 Happy Anniversary!


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! Happy awesome mail day/present day! LOL





From Birchbox:

Ruffian Nail Lacquer Sets - Classic &amp; Crowdsourced

Dr. Lipp Nipple Balm for Lips

(2) Pick 2 Mystery Pack Samples - theBalm Swiss Dot Instain, Keratase Chroma Riche, Gena Pedicure Creme, G-1 Boys &amp; Girls Regulating Moisturizing Face Cream

From Sephora:

Moonshadow Baked Eyeshadow Palette

VIB Rouge + lipstick sample

bareMinerals Complexion Sample Set Matte

Armani Code cologne sample

Becca Ever-Matte Poreless Primer sample

From Hubby:

VICE PALETTE 2!!!! (4th anniversary gift)





Awesome haul!!!!


----------



## saspants (Sep 26, 2013)

I went on a spree @ Ulta and purchased the Beauty steal of the day which was an awesome Cargo eyeshadow palette, had to grab UD's Vice 2 while I was there...it was calling out to me, begging to be given a good home! I also picked up some cute hair accessories and the new Living Proof 5-in-1 hair cream, a Sugarbomb lip gloss and some other stuff. Got the new Sephora MUA palette, UD Anarchy palette and the new Smashbox winter hexagon eye palettes (purple &amp; bronze) on hold @ my local Sephora that I will run and pick-up tomorrow morning. Can't wait to see the Holiday 2013 Too Faced, LORAC and KVD palettes in person...hope they start arriving in-store soon.


----------



## banapple (Sep 26, 2013)

I just got the Vice 2 palette!!!!!!!! and a restock of my favorite UD Liquid liner in Perversion. 

This No Buy was short lived 




 *ashamed*


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 26, 2013)

I tell ya you ladies know how to shop.


----------



## imelysa (Sep 26, 2013)

> Okay, this is what I've hauled this month - or what made me fail my no-buy. *sigh* â€¢ Clarins Splendours quad â€¢Â MAC Feed the Senses lipstick â€¢ Clinique Colour Surge Eyeshadow Quad 101 Teddy Bear â€¢ Clarins Instant Smooth Crystal Lipgloss 02 Crystal Plum â€¢ Chanel StyloÂ Eyeshadow 27 Pink Lagoon â€¢ Dior Jelly Lip Pen 516Â Copacabana Plus essentials such as makeup remover (Clinique Take the Day Off cleansing balm), lip balm (Nuxe RÃªve de Miel), body lotion andÂ a clear nail polish (for making nail polish withÂ mineral eyeshadow samples). I sure hope October is a more successful no-buy month...Â feif: Â


 Will you demo those clarins and dior lip stuff, I want in! Lol pricey?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nice haul!!!!


Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Amazing haul! I can't wait to see your swatches!
 




 Happy Anniversary! 






Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Awesome haul!!!!


Thank you ladies!


----------



## mauu (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Everything is sooo shiny! I love it!
Thank you! I'm really happy with the haul - not even feeling all that guilty to be honest! Haha.

Quote: Originally Posted by *imelysa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Will you demo those clarins and dior lip stuff, I want in! Lol pricey?
  I'm trying not to use them until I finish at least one existing lip product, sorry! Karen of Makeup and Beauty Blog posted some nice swatches of the Clarins gloss here and I liked these swatches of the Dior lip pen. I hope this helps. The Clarins gloss smells divine, just like berries! I have the Dior lip pen in a pink shade called GaÃ¯a, it's great. I recommend picking one up if you happen to run into some, they were part of this summers collection so I don't know how easy they are to come by.  
Quote: Originally Posted by *banapple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got the Vice 2 palette!!!!!!!! and a restock of my favorite UD Liquid liner in Perversion. 

This No Buy was short lived 



 *ashamed*
Oh, I feel you... Better luck next time, huh?


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *banapple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got the Vice 2 palette!!!!!!!! and a restock of my favorite UD Liquid liner in Perversion. 

*This No Buy was short lived 



 *ashamed**
I know what you mean lol. I'm so tempted to buy a Clarisonic Mia 2 and Vice 2 palette. If I happen to buy both from Ulta, I'll hit Platinum


----------



## thechain (Sep 27, 2013)

I went to Sephora last night...Picked up a 500-point reward too (from Tarte)


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! Happy awesome mail day/present day! LOL





From Birchbox:

Ruffian Nail Lacquer Sets - Classic &amp; Crowdsourced

Dr. Lipp Nipple Balm for Lips

(2) Pick 2 Mystery Pack Samples - theBalm Swiss Dot Instain, Keratase Chroma Riche, Gena Pedicure Creme, G-1 Boys &amp; Girls Regulating Moisturizing Face Cream

From Sephora:

Moonshadow Baked Eyeshadow Palette

VIB Rouge + lipstick sample

bareMinerals Complexion Sample Set Matte

Armani Code cologne sample

Becca Ever-Matte Poreless Primer sample

From Hubby:

VICE PALETTE 2!!!! (4th anniversary gift)





I got Ruffian Delirium in my BB and instantly fell in love.. it's gorgeous!!  The formula is great, too!


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 27, 2013)

My Sephora hauls (total spent: $12 including taxes)





Sephora by OPI nail polishes in Come to Paparazzi, Just a Little Dangerous, and Metro Chic

Sephora Creamy Body Wash Cap in Mango

Kat Von D sample pack - Celebutard lipstick, liner, foundation sample, and bag

Kat Von D Lolita lipstick sample

Urban Decay lipstick in Catfight (100 point perk)

Marc Jacobs gel liner (100 point perk)

samples





(top to bottom): Come to Paparazzi, Just a Little Dangerous, and Metro Chic (sorry for the blurriness!)





(top to bottom): UD Catfight, KVD Lolita, KVD Celebutard


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Sephora hauls (total spent: $12 including taxes)





Sephora by OPI nail polishes in Come to Paparazzi, Just a Little Dangerous, and Metro Chic

Sephora Creamy Body Wash Cap in Mango

Kat Von D sample pack - Celebutard lipstick, liner, foundation sample, and bag

Kat Von D Lolita lipstick sample

Urban Decay lipstick in Catfight (100 point perk)

Marc Jacobs gel liner (100 point perk)

samples





(top to bottom): Come to Paparazzi, Just a Little Dangerous, and Metro Chic (sorry for the blurriness!)





(top to bottom): UD Catfight, KVD Lolita, KVD Celebutard

Wow, nice haul for $12!


----------



## wrkreads (Sep 27, 2013)

I found the nail polish clearance motherload at a Shoppers Drug Mart in the next town over.





Not sure why my pictures always turn sideways...

I spent $29.99. Got 25 polishes, one mascara and one cheek tint.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 27, 2013)

My Ulta order came today! 





Excitement gave way to heartache when I opened Vice 2...
 













It's almost as if they forgot to press Radar. It's really soft to the touch and easily manipulated. It had slid halfway down the pan when I opened the palette.


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found the nail polish clearance motherload at a Shoppers Drug Mart in the next town over.





Not sure why my pictures always turn sideways...

I spent $29.99. Got 25 polishes, one mascara and one cheek tint.
Nice haul!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Ulta order came today! 





Excitement gave way to heartache when I opened Vice 2...
 













It's almost as if they forgot to press Radar. It's really soft to the touch and easily manipulated. It had slid halfway down the pan when I opened the palette.
That sucks! Hopefully you can easily exchange it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Ulta order came today! 





Excitement gave way to heartache when I opened Vice 2...
 













It's almost as if they forgot to press Radar. It's really soft to the touch and easily manipulated. It had slid halfway down the pan when I opened the palette.

Oh no Trix! I'm sorry



You should contact them!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Because Villains.*
 




 


*e.l.f. Disney Villains Evil Queen and Maleficent Look Books * 
*Wet 'n Wild Comfort Zone palette*
*random rhinestone encrusted spider ring*
*â€‹*

*I had to go to 4 Walgreens before I found Maleficent. I blame Angelina Jolie. *





Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mauu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Okay, this is what I've hauled this month - or what made me fail my no-buy. *sigh*

â€¢ Clarins Splendours quad

â€¢ MAC Feed the Senses lipstick

â€¢ Clinique Colour Surge Eyeshadow Quad 101 Teddy Bear

â€¢ Clarins Instant Smooth Crystal Lipgloss 02 Crystal Plum

â€¢ Chanel Stylo Eyeshadow 27 Pink Lagoon

â€¢ Dior Jelly Lip Pen 516 Copacabana

Plus essentials such as makeup remover (Clinique Take the Day Off cleansing balm), lip balm (Nuxe RÃªve de Miel), body lotion and a clear nail polish (for making nail polish with mineral eyeshadow samples).

I sure hope October is a more successful no-buy month... 





Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! Happy awesome mail day/present day! LOL





From Birchbox:

Ruffian Nail Lacquer Sets - Classic &amp; Crowdsourced

Dr. Lipp Nipple Balm for Lips

(2) Pick 2 Mystery Pack Samples - theBalm Swiss Dot Instain, Keratase Chroma Riche, Gena Pedicure Creme, G-1 Boys &amp; Girls Regulating Moisturizing Face Cream

From Sephora:

Moonshadow Baked Eyeshadow Palette

VIB Rouge + lipstick sample

bareMinerals Complexion Sample Set Matte

Armani Code cologne sample

Becca Ever-Matte Poreless Primer sample

From Hubby:

VICE PALETTE 2!!!! (4th anniversary gift)




Amazing haul!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Sephora hauls (total spent: $12 including taxes)





Sephora by OPI nail polishes in Come to Paparazzi, Just a Little Dangerous, and Metro Chic

Sephora Creamy Body Wash Cap in Mango

Kat Von D sample pack - Celebutard lipstick, liner, foundation sample, and bag

Kat Von D Lolita lipstick sample

Urban Decay lipstick in Catfight (100 point perk)

Marc Jacobs gel liner (100 point perk)

samples





(top to bottom): Come to Paparazzi, Just a Little Dangerous, and Metro Chic (sorry for the blurriness!)





(top to bottom): UD Catfight, KVD Lolita, KVD Celebutard
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found the nail polish clearance motherload at a Shoppers Drug Mart in the next town over.





Not sure why my pictures always turn sideways...

I spent $29.99. Got 25 polishes, one mascara and one cheek tint.

Wow that's a great deal!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Ulta order came today!





Excitement gave way to heartache when I opened Vice 2...
 













It's almost as if they forgot to press Radar. It's really soft to the touch and easily manipulated. It had slid halfway down the pan when I opened the palette.
Oh no! I hope they are able t send you a new one.


----------



## Dots (Sep 28, 2013)

I got my Lip Surgence set yesterday and it's the best one yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonblossom (Sep 28, 2013)

I helped my folks with an absolutely revolting and absurd amount of yardwork (I cut down and bundled about 100 pounds of lilac branches) and as thanks they bought me the Sigma Creme de Couture macaron eyeshadow pallette! I've never really worn much in the way of pastels or matte shadows, so I'm very excited to play with it when it arrives &lt;3


----------



## lilsxkitten (Sep 28, 2013)

I just got this from Rue La La. I don't know about beauty bridge, but I had a $30 dollar credit on Ruelala from who knows what (maybe downloading the iPhone app?) so it was free. I don't know what their shipping price is like, but they have the balm and Deborah Lippmann products!


----------



## madeupMegan (Sep 28, 2013)

Bought these at Winners and Shoppers! Orly Beautiful Disaster, Orly Opposites Attract, and Rimmel Scandaleyes Witness White


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my Lip Surgence set yesterday and it's the best one yet!





I agree! The colors are perfection!


----------



## Dots (Sep 28, 2013)

> I agree! The colors are perfection!Â  :smilehappyyes:


 Yeah and the formula feels softer than ever!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonblossom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I helped my folks with an absolutely revolting and absurd amount of yardwork (I cut down and bundled about 100 pounds of lilac branches) and as thanks they bought me the Sigma Creme de Couture macaron eyeshadow pallette! I've never really worn much in the way of pastels or matte shadows, so I'm very excited to play with it when it arrives &lt;3

Just  looked it up its so pretty! Post swatches when you get it.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Bought these at Winners and Shoppers! Orly Beautiful Disaster, Orly Opposites Attract, and Rimmel Scandaleyes Witness White

nice!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Sep 29, 2013)

A little bit or an Autumn haul from Pier1 and Wal-Mart! Picked up a nail polish and lipstick today, as well as some fall movies and goodies for our home! I will post nail and lipstick swatches tomorrow!ðŸ˜Š


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A little bit or an Autumn haul from Pier1 and Wal-Mart! Picked up a nail polish and lipstick today, as well as some fall movies and goodies for our home! I will post nail and lipstick swatches tomorrow!ðŸ˜Š



Your house is gonna look AWESOME!  I love the leaf bowl and the glittery pumpkin!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A little bit or an Autumn haul from Pier1 and Wal-Mart! Picked up a nail polish and lipstick today, as well as some fall movies and goodies for our home! I will post nail and lipstick swatches tomorrow!ðŸ˜Š



What a fun photo!  I love this time of year.  Enjoy all the goodies.


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A little bit or an Autumn haul from Pier1 and Wal-Mart! Picked up a nail polish and lipstick today, as well as some fall movies and goodies for our home! I will post nail and lipstick swatches tomorrow!ðŸ˜Š


Your home is going to look awesome!


----------



## slinka (Sep 29, 2013)

Most recent-

Kat Von D Lockit foundation in Light 42, the lightest KVD concealer (Which is way too dark/yellow, so I'll be returning that.), OCC Liptar in tarred and black (metal?) dahlia- came with 2 KVD mini lipsticks and eyeliners and Travel bags, and 24/7 UD liner in perversion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A little bit or an Autumn haul from Pier1 and Wal-Mart! Picked up a nail polish and lipstick today, as well as some fall movies and goodies for our home! I will post nail and lipstick swatches tomorrow!ðŸ˜Š



IS THAT A BLACK CAT MUG?! Oh my gooooodness.....cutest Halloween thing ever! Love your Fall Haul!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 29, 2013)

> IS THAT A BLACK CAT MUG?! Oh my gooooodness.....cutest Halloween thing ever! Love your Fall Haul!


 Heh. One of these adorable things could be yours if you shop in Fred Meyer country!



Okay, not a this-year purchase, but they do have them again this year. (I tried to get a picture of the mug on its own, but then the monsters wanted to see what was going on, and that happened. It was too cute and appropriate to crop any further!)


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

IS THAT A BLACK CAT MUG?! Oh my gooooodness.....cutest Halloween thing ever! Love your Fall Haul!

Heh. One of these adorable things could be yours if you shop in Fred Meyer country!




Okay, not a this-year purchase, but they do have them again this year.

(I tried to get a picture of the mug on its own, but then the monsters wanted to see what was going on, and that happened. It was too cute and appropriate to crop any further!) 
Kitties!!!! This is so cute!!!! I don't live anywhere near that store though.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

I've never heard of Fred Meyer. Great haul! I love the pic of the cat and cat mug.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 29, 2013)

Freddy's is now part of the Kroger family, so it might be in a different store under the same corporate umbrella. I just don't know what any of those other companies are.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh ok, I have a Kroger near my daughter's school.


----------



## Moonblossom (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Just  looked it up its so pretty! Post swatches when you get it.

Sure! I've never really done swatches before, but I'll try. However, I got the urge to buy them after seeing swatches and looks on xSparkage's blog so you can look there!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

IS THAT A BLACK CAT MUG?! Oh my gooooodness.....cutest Halloween thing ever! Love your Fall Haul!

Heh. One of these adorable things could be yours if you shop in Fred Meyer country!




Okay, not a this-year purchase, but they do have them again this year.

(I tried to get a picture of the mug on its own, but then the monsters wanted to see what was going on, and that happened. It was too cute and appropriate to crop any further!) 




  



 



   I... can't even handle that level of cuteness.


----------



## slinka (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



  



 



   I... can't even handle that level of cuteness.  



 





Ditto!


I need that mug and that cat! lol


----------



## xchristina (Sep 30, 2013)

Got a few things in 2 separate purchases from sephora last week. Made VIB (finally)!









SO excited for the benefit advent calendar. It's HUGE! I don't know why I was expecting it to be smaller, but it's definitely a good size. I can't wait to start using it this december.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also pictured:
- Bobbi Brown 500 point perk

- Bare Minerals Matte sampler

- Sephora Favorites Superstar's set

- Kat Von D sample set

- Samples of Becca primer, Bumble and Bumble shampoo/conditioner, First Aid Beauty repair cream, and YSL glossy stain


----------



## slinka (Sep 30, 2013)

I'll have a (Mostly NYX) ulta haul soon...

Damn these sales!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

IS THAT A BLACK CAT MUG?! Oh my gooooodness.....cutest Halloween thing ever! Love your Fall Haul!

Heh. One of these adorable things could be yours if you shop in Fred Meyer country!




Okay, not a this-year purchase, but they do have them again this year.

(I tried to get a picture of the mug on its own, but then the monsters wanted to see what was going on, and that happened. It was too cute and appropriate to crop any further!) Too cute! I love the mug and kitty.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonblossom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Just  looked it up its so pretty! Post swatches when you get it.

Sure! I've never really done swatches before, but I'll try. However, I got the urge to buy them after seeing swatches and looks on xSparkage's blog so you can look there!


Thanks, those are really pretty colors.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Sep 30, 2013)

Aww thanks everyone! You ladies are too sweet! I'm loving all the haul pics everyone has posted! Autumn is my favorite time of the year; I just love everything about it!!ðŸ‚ðŸðŸ‚ðŸ Last year I did an Autumn home tour on my channel. Thinking about doing one again this year since I moved, but in the mean time I'll post a few pictures of what everything looks like put together! ðŸ˜Š



> Your house is gonna look AWESOME! Â I love the leaf bowl and the glittery pumpkin! Â





> What a fun photo! Â I love this time of year. Â Enjoy all the goodies.





> Your home is going to look awesome!





> IS THAT A BLACK CAT MUG?! Oh my gooooodness.....cutest Halloween thing ever! Love your Fall Haul!


 It's actually a cute little bat mug I found at Wal-Mart! But I do have a few kitty mugs (unrelated to that one) that I found at Pier1 a while back! If you have a Pier1 near you, they have adorable cat mugs!


> Heh. One of these adorable things could be yours if you shop in Fred Meyer country!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, not a this-year purchase, but they do have them again this year. (I tried to get a picture of the mug on its own, but then the monsters wanted to see what was going on, and that happened. It was too cute and appropriate to crop any further!)


 This is just too cute!!!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Sep 30, 2013)

A few more pictures of the goodies I found at Wal-Mart recently. I rarely go there, so it was nice finding some cute "treasures" when I visited! ðŸ˜Š (Skeleton earrings are from pier1 to go with the DÃ­a de Muertos look I have planned!)



Iced Amethyst from Revlon. This color is gorgeous for Autumn! â¤ï¸



A better close-up of the new Covergirl "rogue red" shade. I believe it's from the new Hunger Games collection. I love that they're offering smaller sizes in these!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got a few things in 2 separate purchases from sephora last week. Made VIB (finally)!









SO excited for the benefit advent calendar. It's HUGE! I don't know why I was expecting it to be smaller, but it's definitely a good size. I can't wait to start using it this december.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also pictured:
- Bobbi Brown 500 point perk

- Bare Minerals Matte sampler

- Sephora Favorites Superstar's set

- Kat Von D sample set

- Samples of Becca primer, Bumble and Bumble shampoo/conditioner, First Aid Beauty repair cream, and YSL glossy stain

Nice haul and congrats on reaching VIB!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A few more pictures of the goodies I found at Wal-Mart recently. I rarely go there, so it was nice finding some cute "treasures" when I visited! ðŸ˜Š (Skeleton earrings are from pier1 to go with the DÃ­a de Muertos look I have planned!)



Iced Amethyst from Revlon. This color is gorgeous for Autumn! â¤ï¸




A better close-up of the new Covergirl "rogue red" shade. I believe it's from the new Hunger Games collection. I love that they're offering smaller sizes in these!



That lipstick is gorgeous!


----------



## Moonblossom (Sep 30, 2013)

Look what just arrived in the mail! &lt;3


----------



## LydiaNichole (Sep 30, 2013)

> That lipstick is gorgeous!


 Thank you!! I really love Revlon lipsticks; they're nicely pigmented and really smooth! Those vampy berry colors are my favorite!


> Look what just arrived in the mail! &lt;3


 Love! Love! Love! ðŸ’—ðŸ’—ðŸ’—


----------



## wrkreads (Sep 30, 2013)

I broke and bought Revlon Just Bitten in Twilight. Found it on sale, and I had a coupon.

I have really pigmented lips, so I went with a dark berry colour, but I think I got a shade that is a bit too dark.

Ignore the crazy application on one side, it's been a long time since I applied any colour to my lips.


----------



## nadia210 (Sep 30, 2013)

Christmas in oct lol


----------



## LydiaNichole (Sep 30, 2013)

> I broke and bought Revlon Just Bitten in Twilight. Found it on sale, and I had a coupon. I have really pigmented lips, so I went with a dark berry colour, but I think I got a shade that is a bit too dark. Ignore the crazy application on one side, it's been a long time since I applied any colour to my lips.


 It looks pretty on you! I'm a big fan of berry lip colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Try adding a bit of neutral lip liner all over your lips after applying lip balm and let that sit for a minute, them apply the stain; it will last a lot longer and keep it from feathering. (I also put a tiny pinch of neutral powder around my lips to keep the color in place.


> Christmas in oct lol


 Love it!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonblossom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Look what just arrived in the mail! &lt;3





So  pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I broke and bought Revlon Just Bitten in Twilight. Found it on sale, and I had a coupon.

I have really pigmented lips, so I went with a dark berry colour, but I think I got a shade that is a bit too dark.

Ignore the crazy application on one side, it's been a long time since I applied any colour to my lips.





That's a pretty color, looks great on you!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nadia210* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Christmas in oct lol

Those are awesome goodies, enjoy!


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I broke and bought Revlon Just Bitten in Twilight. Found it on sale, and I had a coupon.

I have really pigmented lips, so I went with a dark berry colour, but I think I got a shade that is a bit too dark.

Ignore the crazy application on one side, it's been a long time since I applied any colour to my lips.





That color looks great on you!


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nadia210* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Christmas in oct lol

Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All with shipping for under $25.  I love you Ulta.








*Soft Shades Nail Lacquer Collection*
by OPI
Pirouette My Whistle
SKU:2245258







*Classic Nail Lacquer*
by OPI
Meet Me on the Star Ferry
SKU:2216430







*Lip Gloss w/ Mega Shine*
by Nyx Cosmetics
Beige
SKU:2202904







*Lip Gloss w/ Mega Shine*
by Nyx Cosmetics
Tea Rose
SKU:2242391







*Lip Gloss w/ Mega Shine*
by Nyx Cosmetics
Dolly Pink
SKU:2225992







*Lip Gloss w/ Mega Shine*
by Nyx Cosmetics
La La
SKU:2166457







*Variety Sampler*
by Variety
SKU:2253000



Nice!


----------



## nillabee (Oct 1, 2013)

> Christmas in oct lol


 Oooooo awesome!!! I have the lorac dazzling dozen and love it. What's the tarte thing you got? Is it the gorgeous getaway palette?


----------



## nadia210 (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes it is I love it the shadows are pigmented buildable non powdery and you can do neutral or smokey eye looks there are mattes and shimmer shades. The blushes are pigmented and beautiful there are 3 mattes and 1 shimmer the shimmer one is more like a satin not glittery at all. The lip gloss shades are nice everyday wear not to sheer not too opaque. Overall I love this kit I highly recommend it. The lorac mini lipgloss kit is super mini the glosses are sample sized and mostly sheer not worth the price they are cute to throw in your purse but the kit should be more like $15 not $24


----------



## LindaD (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nadia210* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes it is I love it the shadows are pigmented buildable non powdery and you can do neutral or smokey eye looks there are mattes and shimmer shades. The blushes are pigmented and beautiful there are 3 mattes and 1 shimmer the shimmer one is more like a satin not glittery at all. The lip gloss shades are nice everyday wear not to sheer not too opaque. Overall I love this kit I highly recommend it. The lorac mini lipgloss kit is super mini the glosses are sample sized and mostly sheer not worth the price they are cute to throw in your purse but the kit should be more like $15 not $24
Ahh, I want that set so badly! Thanks for the review, I'll definitely need to pick it up soon.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 1, 2013)

Awesome mail day at my house!





*DSW Order* of Blowfish Bronze Gladiator sandals, Steven Madden Jellies (yes I am a 5 year old trapped in an adult's body)

*Sephora Order*  UD Vice, KVD (almostvib code) makeup bag, eyeliner, lipstick and face stuff

Samples Mascara, Bumble and Bumble, YSL Lippies, Clinique and MJ Dot.  They were out of the FAB  Ultra repair but I still got 5 not 3 things lol

*Not Pictured-*Amish Apple Butter my family in IL sent me.  I saw them recently and was complaining about how NOWHERE in So cal sells Apple butter and if they do it is not very good, so they sent me some!  Best mail day!


----------



## nillabee (Oct 1, 2013)

> Yes it is I love it the shadows are pigmented buildable non powdery and you can do neutral or smokey eye looks there are mattes and shimmer shades. The blushes are pigmented and beautiful there are 3 mattes and 1 shimmer the shimmer one is more like a satin not glittery at all. The lip gloss shades are nice everyday wear not to sheer not too opaque. Overall I love this kit I highly recommend it. The lorac mini lipgloss kit is super mini the glosses are sample sized and mostly sheer not worth the price they are cute to throw in your purse but the kit should be more like $15 not $24


 Thanks so much for the review. I have been wanting this kit so badly and have gone to order it 10 times but kind of wanted to wait for a review/ swatches. I can't wait to pick this up. It sounds like an awesome kit!!


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That color looks great on you!


Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's a pretty color, looks great on you!


Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It looks pretty on you! I'm a big fan of berry lip colors!



Try adding a bit of neutral lip liner all over your lips after applying lip balm and let that sit for a minute, them apply the stain; it will last a lot longer and keep it from feathering. (I also put a tiny pinch of neutral powder around my lips to keep the color in place.
Love it!

Thanks everyone. I wore it again today and applied with a lighter hand. Was a little more berry, a little less dark.

When my son got up, the first he did was tell me my lips were beautiful.





I was super impressed at the fact that it is completely nontransferable (my main reason for not wearing lipstick) , and lasted about 5 hours before I touched it up.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Heh. One of these adorable things could be yours if you shop in Fred Meyer country!




Okay, not a this-year purchase, but they do have them again this year.

(I tried to get a picture of the mug on its own, but then the monsters wanted to see what was going on, and that happened. It was too cute and appropriate to crop any further!)

HOW did you get your kitty to pose like this?! LOL The kitty is like "Heeeeeeeeey.....I didn't know I had a twin!"


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 1, 2013)

Bought these yesterday at Target!


----------



## donutbaby (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got a few things in 2 separate purchases from sephora last week. Made VIB (finally)!









SO excited for the benefit advent calendar. It's HUGE! I don't know why I was expecting it to be smaller, but it's definitely a good size. I can't wait to start using it this december.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also pictured:
- Bobbi Brown 500 point perk

- Bare Minerals Matte sampler

- Sephora Favorites Superstar's set

- Kat Von D sample set

- Samples of Becca primer, Bumble and Bumble shampoo/conditioner, First Aid Beauty repair cream, and YSL glossy stain

xchristina:  pleeeeease post a photo of the barrette, necklace, and bracelet.  I've had this in my cart for a week but am teetering because I'm not sure those three things will be worth it!  (or maybe you're using it for it's intended purpose in december, day-by-day... if so, nevermind ^-^ )


----------



## meaganola (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
HOW did you get your kitty to pose like this?! LOL The kitty is like "Heeeeeeeeey.....I didn't know I had a twin!"





Well...  I was actually trying to get him *away* and out of the photo, but he just kept coming back.  That's Edgar, as in Allan Poe, as in El Gatito Negrito who can't meow and can only chirp/trill/squeak/meep.  When he grooms himself, he smacks his lips like a toddler who REALLY REALLY LIKES HIS JUICE!  He's two years old but still has kitten face.  And is MADE OF CRAZY.  And adorableness.  He also likes to try to eat my hair.  And then headbutt me to get my head at just the right angle for nuzzles.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well...  I was actually trying to get him *away* and out of the photo, but he just kept coming back.  That's Edgar, as in Allan Poe, as in El Gatito Negrito who can't meow and can only chirp/trill/squeak/meep.  When he grooms himself, he smacks his lips like a toddler who REALLY REALLY LIKES HIS JUICE!  He's two years old but still has kitten face.  And is MADE OF CRAZY.  And adorableness.  He also likes to try to eat my hair.  And then headbutt me to get my head at just the right angle for nuzzles.

Oh dat is precious!



I have four little monsters myself! From 14 years old to 4!


----------



## Kristen121 (Oct 2, 2013)

I was at Target today and got a Revlon Colorstay pressed powder for my purse. I had a coupon for $2 off and a 25% off deal on Cartwheel, so ot only cost me about $5! Revlon lippies were on sale and I almost picked up Fire &amp; Ice but then I put it back since I alraady have too many lippies. But now I can't stop thinking about it and I'm planming to back yo Target to get it tomorrow. I'm hopeless!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Oct 2, 2013)

> Look what just arrived in the mail! &lt;3


 Is that coastal scents or BH cosmetics?


----------



## slinka (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello,

My name is Slinka, and I am a makeup-aholic.





This should all be arriving within the next 1-2 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...I need to go on a no-buy soon. (The sale was too good to pass up!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello,



My name is Slinka, and I am a makeup-aholic.

  



  This should all be arriving within the next 1-2 days







...I need to go on a no-buy soon. (The sale was too good to pass up!)



I would love to know how the ulta loose pigment stacks up. I know it probably won't be as good as MAC but would love a review. 
I've used a few (though they're nyx brand, not Ulta)  and they're pretty nice for the price. I'll say that I personally don't find MAC to be any better than most others, but that's just me (though I've only used a few pigments). They're pretty pigmented and easy enough to work with. The only thing I don't like about them is the packaging, which can be messy.


----------



## slinka (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello,



My name is Slinka, and I am a makeup-aholic.





This should all be arriving within the next 1-2 days







...I need to go on a no-buy soon. (The sale was too good to pass up!)



I would love to know how the ulta loose pigment stacks up. I know it probably won't be as good as MAC but would love a review. 
I have never used the NYX pearl mania pigments, but they had really good reviews online and they were only like a dollar and some change, so I grabbed a bunch. They should have a pretty "pearly" sheen to them. And yeah...the only downside I read about them was that the packaging blows lol...but I can deal with that, for such a good price. I've never used MAC (I know, what kind of Makeup addict am I? I've never even seen MAC in real life, which might explain my lack of buying it) so I wouldn't know how it stacks up against that, but I have my favorite pigments in my life that I think kick major ass, and I'll compare them to those once they come in! Can't wait!


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 2, 2013)

My babies arrived today!!!!





Due to a something that happened recently, I was able to buy myself a Clarisonic Mia 2 (got a GWP) and the UD Vice 2 palette!

And I'm only $10 away from Platinum at Ulta and I have $20 in points


----------



## slinka (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My babies arrived today!!!!





Due to a something that happened recently, I was able to buy myself a Clarisonic Mia 2 (got a GWP) and the UD Vice 2 palette!

And I'm only $10 away from Platinum at Ulta and I have $20 in points 



 

ooooh I've been wanting to get a Clarisonic but I can't bring myself to commit to the purchase, lol. And go you with your new UD and uber-cash points! *jealous*


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My babies arrived today!!!!





Due to a something that happened recently, I was able to buy myself a Clarisonic Mia 2 (got a GWP) and the UD Vice 2 palette!

And I'm only $10 away from Platinum at Ulta and I have $20 in points 




 

ooooh I've been wanting to get a Clarisonic but I can't bring myself to commit to the purchase, lol. And go you with your new UD and uber-cash points! *jealous*


I've been wanting it forever and I finally said YOLO (you only live once) and brought it. If I could share my goodies in a way that was

sanitarily possible I would!


----------



## slinka (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've been wanting it forever and I finally said YOLO (you only live once) and brought it. If I could share my goodies in a way that was

sanitarily possible I would!

Aww, I appreciate the thought! =p

I've seen some on the china-market I buy nail stuff from, but I just wonder if it would be worth the risk of spending (albeit, a small amount) $20-something bucks and it be a POS. lol. not enough reviews to make me part with my money...but the real one has a strong following  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome mail day at my house!





*DSW Order* of Blowfish Bronze Gladiator sandals, Steven Madden Jellies (yes I am a 5 year old trapped in an adult's body)

*Sephora Order*  UD Vice, KVD (almostvib code) makeup bag, eyeliner, lipstick and face stuff

Samples Mascara, Bumble and Bumble, YSL Lippies, Clinique and MJ Dot.  They were out of the FAB  Ultra repair but I still got 5 not 3 things lol

*Not Pictured-*Amish Apple Butter my family in IL sent me.  I saw them recently and was complaining about how NOWHERE in So cal sells Apple butter and if they do it is not very good, so they sent me some!  Best mail day!

Nice haul!


----------



## hummingbird (Oct 3, 2013)

I will be getting in mail from Nordstrom the Rhinna talk the talk lipstick and lipliner,  bad girl gone good and diamond cream base.. I am really excited.. I do not know about her or her music but I love love rose gold anything and the colors look divine..


----------



## JC327 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Bought these yesterday at Target!
Nice haul and I love the purse!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
HOW did you get your kitty to pose like this?! LOL The kitty is like "Heeeeeeeeey.....I didn't know I had a twin!"





Well...  I was actually trying to get him *away* and out of the photo, but he just kept coming back.  That's Edgar, as in Allan Poe, as in El Gatito Negrito who can't meow and can only chirp/trill/squeak/meep.  When he grooms himself, he smacks his lips like a toddler who REALLY REALLY LIKES HIS JUICE!  He's two years old but still has kitten face.  And is MADE OF CRAZY.  And adorableness.  He also likes to try to eat my hair.  And then headbutt me to get my head at just the right angle for nuzzles.


Aww Princess Consuela Banana Hammock loves to headbutt the hubs and I. We call it kitty kisses. She also eats my hair and claims my things as hers.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello,

My name is Slinka, and I am a makeup-aholic.





This should all be arriving within the next 1-2 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...I need to go on a no-buy soon. (The sale was too good to pass up!)

Wow post pics of your goodies!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My babies arrived today!!!!





Due to a something that happened recently, I was able to buy myself a Clarisonic Mia 2 (got a GWP) and the UD Vice 2 palette!

And I'm only $10 away from Platinum at Ulta and I have $20 in points 



 
Wow great haul!


----------



## SamhopeM (Oct 3, 2013)

Got my order from Blush.com today. I got Glam Natural blush in Barely There and Kevyn Aucoin The Creamy Glow in Liquifuschia.


----------



## banapple (Oct 3, 2013)

LOL I am on a NO-No-Buy....this month was a complete disaster failure. But I got pretty things to show for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





this must be like purchases #5 or 6 or 7 this month....:x 

Givenchy Noir Couture Mascara (which is amazing! but the pricetag though..)

Urban Decay Vitamin Infused Prep spray 

ELF: Brow kit, Under eye conceal/highlight, Lip Lock Pencil 

Benefit Watts Up! &lt; new favorite ! 

someone stop me from shopping please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Oct 3, 2013)

I just got the Vice Palette and the KVD Spellbinder Palette!!!! I LOVE THEM BOTH!!! &lt;3


----------



## slinka (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow post pics of your goodies!

You know I will!


----------



## LaurenElle (Oct 4, 2013)

I only got the vice 2 palette! I'm just waiting for it in the mail!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got the Vice Palette and the KVD Spellbinder Palette!!!! I LOVE THEM BOTH!!! &lt;3
*Saku, How is the vice palette? I want one but just don't know if I'd use it enough. *

I got all my RiRi Mac stuff in the mail today. The packaging is just sooo beautiful. I love the hibiscus kiss blush and bronzer. Ya know I have 2 MAC blushes, well dressed and warm soul, and now I have this hibiscus kiss bronzer/blush duo. I haven't tried it yet, but I think the point is to use each of the color individually.. but I wonder how it would look if I mixed them together. It may be kinda like my favorite blush, warm soul which is a mixture of a golden with a bit of coral or peach color. I just love it and I don't know if it is because of the color or if it is because warm soul is a mineralized blush. Anyway, that got very long winded .. lol sorry.

Yesterday, I bought a few nice things from Walgreens:

- Wet n wild - Reserve your cabana bronzer 743A. This is beautiful, much more like a highlighter though, I love it.

- Maybelline eyeshadow- 250S tastefully taupe

- Maybelline Baby lips - medicated rescue -50 soothing sorbet

- Jordana Lip Gloss Stain - 06 cranberry crush

Today I bought 2 things from target..

Biore - Deep Cleaning Pore Strips (these didn't work on me at all.. seriously they were so hard to remove so I wet it again.. perhaps that messed it up?)

EOS - lip balm - tangerine (for my hubby for winter, I've noticed men like these EOS balms, must be the not too feminine scents/flavors and non-tinted shades!)


----------



## saku (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Saku, How is the vice palette? I want one but just don't know if I'd use it enough. *
Oops, I actually meant to say the Vice 2 palette in my post. ALTHOUGH, I also have the first Vice palette. Which one are you referring to? I think both are good and the colors are versatile. Quality is great as expected from UD eyeshadows. You can make a variety of neutral and dramatic looks, and I think it's definitely worth it. I actually decided to not buy any other eyeshadows except the UD and KVD holiday palettes. I love big palettes like this!! I'm not sure if this is helpful enough, but do you have any specific questions?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 4, 2013)

I got my Riri hearts Mac order! I got the Riri Woo lipstick and lipglass.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *banapple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL I am on a NO-No-Buy....this month was a complete disaster failure. But I got pretty things to show for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





this must be like purchases #5 or 6 or 7 this month....:x 

Givenchy Noir Couture Mascara (which is amazing! but the pricetag though..)

Urban Decay Vitamin Infused Prep spray 

ELF: Brow kit, Under eye conceal/highlight, Lip Lock Pencil 

Benefit Watts Up! &lt; new favorite ! 

someone stop me from shopping please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I want that Urban Decay prep spray SOO bad but I don't want to spend $30 on it... I heard it helps with redness and that's my biggest skin concern so I think I need it in my life!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 4, 2013)

I was bad today.

Walgreens haul:





The Wet n Wild pop art trios, I got all they had except the red and black one. I had been eying them online but never saw them in my store until today, they were in a hidden display!

Jordana pencils in various blue, green, purple colors...cheap and I was looking for pretty colors to put underneath my shadow liners to make it stay longer.

And fiiiinally, they had the villains! I wanted all of them, but I settled on my two favorites. So excited about these!

And then two of the Fantasy Makers glitter palettes, because it's almost halloween and because I can!

Then, I passed this new warehouse type store they just opened. I went in and got really excited because they had nail polishes 5 for $6! All in a bin and I didn't have much time to dig, but I grabbed some:





Excited! I need to dig around in there more, they had a bin of Burt's Bees products 2 for $6 and lots of body wash, shampoo, etc. Had my dog in the car so I couldn't look around much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## banapple (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want that Urban Decay prep spray SOO bad but I don't want to spend $30 on it... I heard it helps with redness and that's my biggest skin concern so I think I need it in my life!


I totally get what you mean. I debated on getting it every time I went to sephora, and for the longest time I said no. But I finally caved in after I heard it works really well for texture, redness, and breakouts! I hope it works!


----------



## saku (Oct 4, 2013)

I used my Rouge perks for the first time and got this: 

Item #

Qty

Amount($)

Description

1411677

1

7.0

SEPHORA COLLECTION Cat Eye Brush Duo / Cat Eye Brush Duo

1573435

1

0.0

Kat Von D Sample Set / Sample Set

1548320

1

0.0

Dior Hydra Life BB Creme Broad Spectrum SPF 30 / samples

1528785

1

0.0

Benefit Cosmetics The POREfessional / samples

1519313

1

0.0

Prada CANDY / samples


      
I could always use extra liner brushes, since I almost exclusively use gel eyeliner. Plus, I got lots of freebies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy with this purchase!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice haul and I love the purse!
I'm lovin the purse too. Makes me wish I bought others when they were in my store!

Sooo went to my Ulta yesterday and lookie what I found! I was like 




 seriously?! I snatched it up quickly. The packaging is sooo nice &amp; the shadows are very pretty (haven't used it yet though!).  Sometimes I feel like my makeup is just too pretty to use LOL.





Also picked up a Nyx eyebrow pencil to try and one of the new Maybelline baby lips


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I broke and bought Revlon Just Bitten in Twilight. Found it on sale, and I had a coupon.

I have really pigmented lips, so I went with a dark berry colour, but I think I got a shade that is a bit too dark.

Ignore the crazy application on one side, it's been a long time since I applied any colour to my lips.





Thanks so much for posting this! It looked so good on you. I think we had similar issues with pigmented lips and a whatever that crayon Ipsy sent out last month, unless I'm thinking of someone else. I've been wanting a lip color that would show up on my lips without looking like they were being muted and managed to find the last one of this color (and unopened) at my Walmart. I'm not used to wearing dark (or any) color on my lips, but I think I probably should. As my husband didn't actually notice it when I asked how it looked, I simply assume that it didn't look horrible and outlandish.


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks so much for posting this! It looked so good on you. I think we had similar issues with pigmented lips and a whatever that crayon Ipsy sent out last month, unless I'm thinking of someone else. I've been wanting a lip color that would show up on my lips without looking like they were being muted and managed to find the last one of this color (and unopened) at my Walmart. I'm not used to wearing dark (or any) color on my lips, but I think I probably should. As my husband didn't actually notice it when I asked how it looked, I simply assume that it didn't look horrible and outlandish. 

Thanks! After wearing it a couple times, I must say that I am amazed at how long it lasts. I love that it sets really fast, and nothing budges it. I might have to go back and buy a few in pink shades. I just wish there were open testers so I could try them on my hand first. Instead, I have to look at swatches online and remember the names, which is a pain.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Oct 5, 2013)

I went to Sephora and returned a Stila matte shadow palette I purchased. I bought The Balm's matt/e nude palette so returned the other. I'm kinda sick of Sephora, I have explored their website over and over.. and just I dunno went in a ton. So i'm over it for right now. I'm gonna have a pop over to the Ulta site tonight. 

Anyway I didn't get anything from Sephora, but I did get a few things from MAC. 

I bought .. 

2 MAC Lipsticks 

- High Tea

- Viva Glam VI 

1 MAC blush 

- mineralized gentle 

*Saku... &amp; anyone with the UD Vice 2 palette, *

What kind of everyday looks can you do with the colors? I'm a little worried that I wouldn't be able to wear their brighter shades mostly just because it's certainly not something I could wear to work. 

I'm in a professional setting where I need to dress business casual 5 days a week. Thoughts?


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Riri hearts Mac order! I got the Riri Woo lipstick and lipglass.

That's the same thing I bought. I really wanted the nude lipstick but couldn't find it.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was bad today.

Walgreens haul:





The Wet n Wild pop art trios, I got all they had except the red and black one. I had been eying them online but never saw them in my store until today, they were in a hidden display!

Jordana pencils in various blue, green, purple colors...cheap and I was looking for pretty colors to put underneath my shadow liners to make it stay longer.

And fiiiinally, they had the villains! I wanted all of them, but I settled on my two favorites. So excited about these!

And then two of the Fantasy Makers glitter palettes, because it's almost halloween and because I can!

Then, I passed this new warehouse type store they just opened. I went in and got really excited because they had nail polishes 5 for $6! All in a bin and I didn't have much time to dig, but I grabbed some:





Excited! I need to dig around in there more, they had a bin of Burt's Bees products 2 for $6 and lots of body wash, shampoo, etc. Had my dog in the car so I couldn't look around much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Awesome haul!


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to Sephora and returned a Stila matte shadow palette I purchased. I bought The Balm's matt/e nude palette so returned the other. I'm kinda sick of Sephora, I have explored their website over and over.. and just I dunno went in a ton. So i'm over it for right now. I'm gonna have a pop over to the Ulta site tonight. 

Anyway I didn't get anything from Sephora, but I did get a few things from MAC. 

I bought .. 

2 MAC Lipsticks 

- High Tea

- Viva Glam VI 

1 MAC blush 

- mineralized gentle 

*Saku... &amp; anyone with the UD Vice 2 palette, *

What kind of everyday looks can you do with the colors? I'm a little worried that I wouldn't be able to wear their brighter shades mostly just because it's certainly not something I could wear to work. 

I'm in a professional setting where I need to dress business casual 5 days a week. Thoughts?
I'm kinda over Sephora right now too. Now that I have Flash, I rarely visit their site. Ulta has been my muse lately.

I'm also in a professional setting and I wore Ambush all over the lid and Habit as a brow highlight to work. The only colors in this palette that are suitable for work (in my opinion) are Radar, Derailed, and the 5 shadows on the bottom row. Habit and Rewind are the only two mattes in the palette. Temptalia posted really nice looks that could be worn everyday using Toxic (inner lid), Radar (middle of lid), Ambush (outer lid), Derailed (crease) and another using Habit (inner lid), Toxic (middle of lid), Ambush (outer lid), Smokeout (outer crease). She created a few other looks that I could definitely wear everyday too.

The pictures are at the bottom of her post: http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-vice-2-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches-part-2


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Riri hearts Mac order! I got the Riri Woo lipstick and lipglass.

That's the same thing I bought. I really wanted the nude lipstick but couldn't find it.


Great minds think alike. I read somewhere that the Nude lipstick sold out within the first hour of release.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 5, 2013)

Uh... I'll have to post a photo and more details later, but I just picked up five Pacifica spray fragrances, one solid fragrance, and four room sprays at their warehouse sale for $24. Total. The spray fragrances are usually $22 *each*. I'm thinking I might have to save most of them until I get my Secret Santa person on the off chance they have one of these on their list. I'm claiming the orange blossom one, though. I've been wanting a neroli single-note perfume for a couple of years now, and this is close enough for my purpose.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Uh... I'll have to post a photo and more details later, but I just picked up five Pacifica spray fragrances, one solid fragrance, and four room sprays at their warehouse sale for $24. Total. The spray fragrances are usually $22 *each*. I'm thinking I might have to save most of them until I get my Secret Santa person on the off chance they have one of these on their list. I'm claiming the orange blossom one, though. I've been wanting a neroli single-note perfume for a couple of years now, and this is close enough for my purpose.

That's AMAZING.



 Super jealous!


----------



## LindaD (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Uh... I'll have to post a photo and more details later, but I just picked up five Pacifica spray fragrances, one solid fragrance, and four room sprays at their warehouse sale for $24. Total. The spray fragrances are usually $22 *each*. I'm thinking I might have to save most of them until I get my Secret Santa person on the off chance they have one of these on their list. I'm claiming the orange blossom one, though. I've been wanting a neroli single-note perfume for a couple of years now, and this is close enough for my purpose.
That's incredible! Another reason to want to move to Portland.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 5, 2013)

Photo! I'm posting this now and will add details shortly.



The sprays with the white tops are room sprays (I was thrilled to see these because candles and room diffusers are REALLY BAD IDEAS with my monster infestation!) from Aroma Naturals. Ambience (orange &amp; lemongrass), Peace (orange, clove, and cinnamon), Meditation (patchouli &amp; frankincense), and Relaxing (lavender &amp; tangerine). The Pacifica perfume sprays not in boxes are Persian Rose, Lotus Garden, and Nerola Orange Blossom. And, of course, in the boxes are Vanilla Vera Cruz spray, Madagascar Spice spray, and Sandalwood solid. The room sprays and the solid were $2 each. The perfume sprays, on the other hand... Here's what happened with the perfume sprays: They're $6 each. All Pacifica-branded items (diffusers, lotions, candles, etc.) have a special price when you buy five of them. The sign on the tent wall said the sprays were $6 each or 5 for $16. I double-checked the sign several times because, uh, that's a *really* good deal. When I got to the cashier, it turned out they were *actually* supposed to be 5 for $24. Still a good deal, but I wasn't sure I wanted all five for that price since it's a lot of fragrance. But! She gave them to me for the 5-for-$16 price. And then told the guy who made the signs that he had messed up. I might go back tomorrow at around 2pm (it ends at 4pm, but I think I'm going to a movie around 3:30) and see if they have marked anything down even further. (I did *not* get any shower gels! This is actually an accomplishment for me.)


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 5, 2013)

Extremely jealous! I am obsessed with Pacifica. Which is your favorite?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice haul and I love the purse!
I'm lovin the purse too. Makes me wish I bought others when they were in my store!

Sooo went to my Ulta yesterday and lookie what I found! I was like 



 seriously?! I snatched it up quickly. The packaging is sooo nice &amp; the shadows are very pretty (haven't used it yet though!).  Sometimes I feel like my makeup is just too pretty to use LOL.





Also picked up a Nyx eyebrow pencil to try and one of the new Maybelline baby lips

Those are beautiful colors. I may or may not have bought 4 purses lol, but  I didn't get the one you  have.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Riri hearts Mac order! I got the Riri Woo lipstick and lipglass.

That's the same thing I bought. I really wanted the nude lipstick but couldn't find it.


Great minds think alike. I read somewhere that the Nude lipstick sold out within the first hour of release.

Lol that is true! I feel like the nude one was the unicorn of the collection, I know it exist but I have only seen it on blogs and Ebay and I refuse to pay $100 for a lipstick hope they are some good dupes out there.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Uh... I'll have to post a photo and more details later, but I just picked up five Pacifica spray fragrances, one solid fragrance, and four room sprays at their warehouse sale for $24. Total. The spray fragrances are usually $22 *each*. I'm thinking I might have to save most of them until I get my Secret Santa person on the off chance they have one of these on their list. I'm claiming the orange blossom one, though. I've been wanting a neroli single-note perfume for a couple of years now, and this is close enough for my purpose.

WOW!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Uh... I'll have to post a photo and more details later, but I just picked up five Pacifica spray fragrances, one solid fragrance, and four room sprays at their warehouse sale for $24. Total. The spray fragrances are usually $22 *each*. I'm thinking I might have to save most of them until I get my Secret Santa person on the off chance they have one of these on their list. I'm claiming the orange blossom one, though. I've been wanting a neroli single-note perfume for a couple of years now, and this is close enough for my purpose.
 I am SO jealous!! Dang it sucks to live in a small town in MI!  I Love Pacifica!!! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those are beautiful colors. I may or may not have bought 4 purses lol, but  I didn't get the one you  have.
I'm so excited to use it! I will have to post swatches for everyone. The colors are just so pretty.  4 Purses?!! I'm jealous. I wish I had bought others when I had the chance!!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Oct 5, 2013)

This beauty came in the mail today! It's "Strawberry Cosmo" - Laquerlicious. I am in LOVE!!! I wanted to order it back in September, but was on a nailpolish no-buy, so I waited. I ordered it October 1st, and can definitely say it was definitely worth the wait! When she has a sale, I will definitely try more off her Etsy site. I need to post swatches; it's gorgeous! ðŸ’—ðŸ’—ðŸ’—


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This beauty came in the mail today! It's "Strawberry Cosmo" - Laquerlicious. I am in LOVE!!! I wanted to order it back in September, but was on a nailpolish no-buy, so I waited. I ordered it October 1st, and can definitely say it was definitely worth the wait! When she has a sale, I will definitely try more off her Etsy site. I need to post swatches; it's gorgeous! ðŸ’—ðŸ’—ðŸ’—



Oooo!! How pretty! Please post swatches!!   There's an indie polish thread if you haven't been there yet!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 6, 2013)

> > Uh... I'll have to post a photo and more details later, but I just picked up five Pacifica spray fragrances, one solid fragrance, and four room sprays at their warehouse sale for $24. Total. The spray fragrances are usually $22 *each*. I'm thinking I might have to save most of them until I get my Secret Santa person on the off chance they have one of these on their list. I'm claiming the orange blossom one, though. I've been wanting a neroli single-note perfume for a couple of years now, and this is close enough for my purpose.
> 
> 
> Â I am SO jealous!! Dang it sucks to live in a small town in MI! Â IÂ Love Pacifica!!!Â
> ...


 Before makeup my first love was purses. Since I am not in the states my little brother went to a target close to his house at opening time and skyped me and he got me the purses I wanted. He even ended up giving me one as a gift. He was surprised by the madness of all the women trying to get purses.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 6, 2013)

> This beauty came in the mail today! It's "Strawberry Cosmo" - Laquerlicious. I am in LOVE!!! I wanted to order it back in September, but was on a nailpolish no-buy, so I waited. I ordered it October 1st, and can definitely say it was definitely worth the wait! When she has a sale, I will definitely try more off her Etsy site. I need to post swatches; it's gorgeous! ðŸ’—ðŸ’—ðŸ’—


 Love that color!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Before makeup my first love was purses. Since I am not in the states my little brother went to a target close to his house at opening time and skyped me and he got me the purses I wanted. He even ended up giving me one as a gift. He was surprised by the madness of all the women trying to get purses.

Aw that's so sweet of him!! I'm addicted to purses/wallets, makeup and now recently getting into indie polish. Shopping is a hobby right?! haha


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

You guys, seriously. I gotta stop. lol. Not too much makeup though. I had tp exchange my Kat Von D concealer since "light" was extremely dark and yellow-y on me. Exchanged it for something I hope is good...Cover FX...anyone ever used? I compared a bunch and liked the consistency and what not...guess we'll see how it wears!
One of the pics is a close-up of the Kat Von D powder foundation and the makeup forever (IT FREAKING SMELLS LIKE CHOCOLATE!)...cause I think the packaging is cute, lol. Oh, and did I mention I have a Bath and Body Works addiction? The sweet sales girl saw how badly I wanted the candles (although I only said I was waiting to buy when they go on sale...cause $22 for a candle is RIDICULOUS!) and she totally gave me the 2 for $22 just because! How sweet of her...it was like a welcome to Utah gift lol.Oh...and fangs. Because yes I'm going to wear them outside of Halloween lol.
(And I had to get the newest NIN album...found it used! and a replacement for an old Marilyn Manson CD which got ruined in my recent move across states!)


----------



## LydiaNichole (Oct 7, 2013)

> Oooo!! How pretty! Please post swatches!! Â  There's an indie polish thread if you haven't been there yet!


 Oh thanks! I'll definitely be checking that thread out!! When I get a chance to polish my nails, I will post pictures! It is such a pretty color. ðŸ’—


> Love that color!


 I do too! I definitely want to try out more of her polishes! ðŸ’—


> You guys, seriously. I gotta stop. lol. Not too much makeup though. I had tp exchange my Kat Von D concealer since "light" was extremely dark and yellow-y on me. Exchanged it for something I hope is good...Cover FX...anyone ever used? I compared a bunch and liked the consistency and what not...guess we'll see how it wears! One of the pics is a close-up of the Kat Von D powder foundation and the makeup forever (IT FREAKING SMELLS LIKE CHOCOLATE!)...cause I think the packaging is cute, lol. Oh, and did I mention I have a Bath and Body Works addiction? The sweet sales girl saw how badly I wanted the candles (although I only said I was waiting to buy when they go on sale...cause $22 for a candle is RIDICULOUS!) and she totally gave me the 2 for $22 just because! How sweet of her...it was like a welcome to Utah gift lol.Oh...and fangs. Because yes I'm going to wear them outside of Halloween lol. (And I had to get the newest NIN album...found it used! and a replacement for an old Marilyn Manson CD which got ruined in my recent move across states!)


 Candles, makeup, what's not to love?!ðŸ’—ðŸ’—ðŸ’—


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I do too! I definitely want to try out more of her polishes! ðŸ’—
Candles, makeup, what's not to love?!ðŸ’—ðŸ’—ðŸ’—
Makes for a happy Slinka ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I imagine if all of us addicts got together...it would look like a coven of (gorgeous 



)  witches gathered around a giant ring of delightfully scented candles, all groping each other's stashes and chanting our raves and rants. =p


----------



## JC327 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Before makeup my first love was purses. Since I am not in the states my little brother went to a target close to his house at opening time and skyped me and he got me the purses I wanted. He even ended up giving me one as a gift. He was surprised by the madness of all the women trying to get purses.

Aw that's so sweet of him!! I'm addicted to purses/wallets, makeup and now recently getting into indie polish. Shopping is a hobby right?! haha


It is definitely a hobby, I consider my self a collector of pretty things lol. My lil brother is great and an enabler too!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys, seriously. I gotta stop. lol. Not too much makeup though. I had tp exchange my Kat Von D concealer since "light" was extremely dark and yellow-y on me. Exchanged it for something I hope is good...Cover FX...anyone ever used? I compared a bunch and liked the consistency and what not...guess we'll see how it wears!
One of the pics is a close-up of the Kat Von D powder foundation and the makeup forever (IT FREAKING SMELLS LIKE CHOCOLATE!)...cause I think the packaging is cute, lol. Oh, and did I mention I have a Bath and Body Works addiction? The sweet sales girl saw how badly I wanted the candles (although I only said I was waiting to buy when they go on sale...cause $22 for a candle is RIDICULOUS!) and she totally gave me the 2 for $22 just because! How sweet of her...it was like a welcome to Utah gift lol.Oh...and fangs. Because yes I'm going to wear them outside of Halloween lol.
(And I had to get the newest NIN album...found it used! and a replacement for an old Marilyn Manson CD which got ruined in my recent move across states!)




Nice!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys, seriously. I gotta stop. lol. Not too much makeup though. I had tp exchange my Kat Von D concealer since "light" was extremely dark and yellow-y on me. Exchanged it for something I hope is good...Cover FX...anyone ever used? I compared a bunch and liked the consistency and what not...guess we'll see how it wears!
One of the pics is a close-up of the Kat Von D powder foundation and the makeup forever (IT FREAKING SMELLS LIKE CHOCOLATE!)...cause I think the packaging is cute, lol. Oh, and did I mention I have a Bath and Body Works addiction? The sweet sales girl saw how badly I wanted the candles (although I only said I was waiting to buy when they go on sale...cause $22 for a candle is RIDICULOUS!) and she totally gave me the 2 for $22 just because! How sweet of her...it was like a welcome to Utah gift lol.Oh...and fangs. Because yes I'm going to wear them outside of Halloween lol.
(And I had to get the newest NIN album...found it used! and a replacement for an old Marilyn Manson CD which got ruined in my recent move across states!)





Nice haul.  

I am addicted to the smell of the B&amp;BW candle in Harvest Coffee.  I had a coupon for a free mini size and got that scent on Saturday.  It's almost gone now.  Must get the full size one before they are gone!


----------



## kellsbells (Oct 7, 2013)

> Makes for a happy Slinka ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I imagine if all of us addicts got together...it would look like a coven of (gorgeousÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ) Â witches gathered around a giant ring of delightfully scented candles, all groping each other's stashes and chanting our raves and rants. =p


ahahahaha! Best idea ever! Can i be in your coven!?!? Pretty Please!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It is definitely a hobby, I consider my self *a collector of pretty things* lol. My lil brother is great and an enabler too!

I'm going to tell my fiance this next time he gives me a hassle about shopping LOL. It's all good though. I let him buy what he wants (video games) and I get what I want.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nice haul.  

I am addicted to the smell of the B&amp;BW candle in Harvest Coffee.  I had a coupon for a free mini size and got that scent on Saturday.  It's almost gone now.  Must get the full size one before they are gone!

I got Cranberry Woods and Autumn a couple of weeks ago and I fell in love with Autumn.  IT SMELLS SO GOOD!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys, seriously. I gotta stop. lol. Not too much makeup though. I had tp exchange my Kat Von D concealer since "light" was extremely dark and yellow-y on me. Exchanged it for something I hope is good...Cover FX...anyone ever used? I compared a bunch and liked the consistency and what not...guess we'll see how it wears!
One of the pics is a close-up of the Kat Von D powder foundation and the makeup forever (IT FREAKING SMELLS LIKE CHOCOLATE!)...cause I think the packaging is cute, lol. Oh, and did I mention I have a Bath and Body Works addiction? The sweet sales girl saw how badly I wanted the candles (although I only said I was waiting to buy when they go on sale...cause $22 for a candle is RIDICULOUS!) and she totally gave me the 2 for $22 just because! How sweet of her...it was like a welcome to Utah gift lol.Oh...and fangs. Because yes I'm going to wear them outside of Halloween lol.
(And I had to get the newest NIN album...found it used! and a replacement for an old Marilyn Manson CD which got ruined in my recent move across states!)





I have the Pumpkin CUpcake and Pumpkin Caramel Latte candles and they are amaaaaazing. My all time favorite one, though, is Cider Lane. &lt;3 &lt;3 I wish I could afford to stock up on enough of the fall candles to last all year!


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys, seriously. I gotta stop. lol. Not too much makeup though. I had tp exchange my Kat Von D concealer since "light" was extremely dark and yellow-y on me. Exchanged it for something I hope is good...Cover FX...anyone ever used? I compared a bunch and liked the consistency and what not...guess we'll see how it wears!
One of the pics is a close-up of the Kat Von D powder foundation and the makeup forever (IT FREAKING SMELLS LIKE CHOCOLATE!)...cause I think the packaging is cute, lol. Oh, and did I mention I have a Bath and Body Works addiction? The sweet sales girl saw how badly I wanted the candles (although I only said I was waiting to buy when they go on sale...cause $22 for a candle is RIDICULOUS!) and she totally gave me the 2 for $22 just because! How sweet of her...it was like a welcome to Utah gift lol.Oh...and fangs. Because yes I'm going to wear them outside of Halloween lol.
(And I had to get the newest NIN album...found it used! and a replacement for an old Marilyn Manson CD which got ruined in my recent move across states!)








 I've never tried B&amp;BW candles. Now I'm tempted to buy a few lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys, seriously. I gotta stop. lol. Not too much makeup though. I had tp exchange my Kat Von D concealer since "light" was extremely dark and yellow-y on me. Exchanged it for something I hope is good...Cover FX...anyone ever used? I compared a bunch and liked the consistency and what not...guess we'll see how it wears!
One of the pics is a close-up of the Kat Von D powder foundation and the makeup forever (IT FREAKING SMELLS LIKE CHOCOLATE!)...cause I think the packaging is cute, lol. Oh, and did I mention I have a Bath and Body Works addiction? The sweet sales girl saw how badly I wanted the candles (although I only said I was waiting to buy when they go on sale...cause $22 for a candle is RIDICULOUS!) and she totally gave me the 2 for $22 just because! How sweet of her...it was like a welcome to Utah gift lol.Oh...and fangs. Because yes I'm going to wear them outside of Halloween lol.
(And I had to get the newest NIN album...found it used! and a replacement for an old Marilyn Manson CD which got ruined in my recent move across states!)








 I've never tried B&amp;BW candles. Now I'm tempted to buy a few lol


Oh, they're great, and the fall ones are the best! Cider Lane smells like a caramel apple. Pumpkin cupcake smells just like it sounds. Leaves smells like fall in general.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys, seriously. I gotta stop. lol. Not too much makeup though. I had tp exchange my Kat Von D concealer since "light" was extremely dark and yellow-y on me. Exchanged it for something I hope is good...Cover FX...anyone ever used? I compared a bunch and liked the consistency and what not...guess we'll see how it wears!
One of the pics is a close-up of the Kat Von D powder foundation and the makeup forever (IT FREAKING SMELLS LIKE CHOCOLATE!)...cause I think the packaging is cute, lol. Oh, and did I mention I have a Bath and Body Works addiction? The sweet sales girl saw how badly I wanted the candles (although I only said I was waiting to buy when they go on sale...cause $22 for a candle is RIDICULOUS!) and she totally gave me the 2 for $22 just because! How sweet of her...it was like a welcome to Utah gift lol.Oh...and fangs. Because yes I'm going to wear them outside of Halloween lol.
(And I had to get the newest NIN album...found it used! and a replacement for an old Marilyn Manson CD which got ruined in my recent move across states!)








 I've never tried B&amp;BW candles. Now I'm tempted to buy a few lol


Oh, they're great, and the fall ones are the best! *Cider Lane smells like a caramel apple.* Pumpkin cupcake smells just like it sounds. Leaves smells like fall in general.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I must try Cider Lane! I love caramel apple.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys, seriously. I gotta stop. lol. Not too much makeup though. I had tp exchange my Kat Von D concealer since "light" was extremely dark and yellow-y on me. Exchanged it for something I hope is good...Cover FX...anyone ever used? I compared a bunch and liked the consistency and what not...guess we'll see how it wears!
One of the pics is a close-up of the Kat Von D powder foundation and the makeup forever (IT FREAKING SMELLS LIKE CHOCOLATE!)...cause I think the packaging is cute, lol. Oh, and did I mention I have a Bath and Body Works addiction? The sweet sales girl saw how badly I wanted the candles (although I only said I was waiting to buy when they go on sale...cause $22 for a candle is RIDICULOUS!) and she totally gave me the 2 for $22 just because! How sweet of her...it was like a welcome to Utah gift lol.Oh...and fangs. Because yes I'm going to wear them outside of Halloween lol.
(And I had to get the newest NIN album...found it used! and a replacement for an old Marilyn Manson CD which got ruined in my recent move across states!)








 I've never tried B&amp;BW candles. Now I'm tempted to buy a few lol


Oh, they're great, and the fall ones are the best! *Cider Lane smells like a caramel apple.* Pumpkin cupcake smells just like it sounds. Leaves smells like fall in general.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I must try Cider Lane! I love caramel apple.


YOU MUST. It is my all time favorite candle, of any brand/season/type! I am trying to save funds to stock up on enough of them to last me the year!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 7, 2013)

I usually wait around for the semi annual sales to stock up on candles! Unlike most people I'm not a fan of their fall scents. I like the super fruity summer ones the best!



> :yuck2: Â I've never tried B&amp;BW candles. Now I'm tempted to buy a few lol


----------



## tnorth1852 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I usually wait around for the semi annual sales to stock up on candles! Unlike most people I'm not a fan of their fall scents. I like the super fruity summer ones the best!


Glad I'm not alone -- I don't do fall scents, and I loathe pumpking ANYTHING.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I prefer fruity, summer scents, too!


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 I've never tried B&amp;BW candles. Now I'm tempted to buy a few lol
Girl. Go get some NOW!
It took me till I was...this age...to try them, and they are Amazing! Definitely get them on sale though! I wouldn't be able to afford this particular addiction if they never went on sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (And combine it with a $10 off coupon... You get the idea. -annual sale is good too, but I couldn't wait for my fall scents!

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


ahahahaha! Best idea ever! Can i be in your coven!?!? Pretty Please!
Of course!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nice haul.

I am addicted to the smell of the B&amp;BW candle in Harvest Coffee.  I had a coupon for a free mini size and got that scent on Saturday.  It's almost gone now.  Must get the full size one before they are gone!

Did you try the Espresso (Bar...I think) Candle? I am finishing one right now...SO. GOOD. If you like the harvest coffee, I think you'd love it!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 7, 2013)

After working at Starbucks forever, I hate pumpkin spice and apple cider ANYTHING. ugh. The "coffee" scents and B&amp;BW made me so sick at first whiff- it was awful! I like the "clean" scents and fruity scents. I'm kinda boring like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Quote:Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I usually wait around for the semi annual sales to stock up on candles! Unlike most people I'm not a fan of their fall scents. I like the super fruity summer ones the best!
> 
> ...


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I usually wait around for the semi annual sales to stock up on candles! Unlike most people I'm not a fan of their fall scents. I like the super fruity summer ones the best!
 



Glad I'm not alone -- I don't do fall scents, and I loathe pumpking ANYTHING.




I prefer fruity, summer scents, too! 
Bahahaha. My house's stank would make you vomit! =p The fruity scents are ok, but Fall's my thing. =p I dislike the beach and summery things haha.


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After working at Starbucks forever, I hate pumpkin spice and apple cider ANYTHING. ugh. The "coffee" scents and B&amp;BW made me so sick at first whiff- it was awful!

I like the "clean" scents and fruity scents. I'm kinda boring like that





I've heard that from ex-baristas before! I suppose if they ever made a "Pizza" candle...I'd absolutely gag. And not in the good way, lol.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 7, 2013)

Lol I'll try a fall candle soon. I think I still have a 20% off B&amp;BW coupon somewhere.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 7, 2013)

Beauty blender knockoff, OPI Funky Dunkey and Save Me


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 7, 2013)

I saw a Pizza Shop candle there at my local store this past summer during the Semi Annual sale! They also had ice cream inspired flavors like neopolitan and mint chocolate chip. They were all AWFUL. But the pizza one... Seriously WTF



> I've heard that from ex-baristas before! I suppose if they ever made a "Pizza" candle...I'd absolutely gag. And not in the good way, lol.


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I saw a Pizza Shop candle there at my local store this past summer during the Semi Annual sale! They also had ice cream inspired flavors like neopolitan and mint chocolate chip. They were all AWFUL. But the pizza one... Seriously WTF

Eeeew!

Although I must say- the mint chocolate chip one I love lol. It's one of the only ones my husband likes too! haha. Our inner fatties love to smell ice cream all day.


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 7, 2013)

> I usually wait around for the semi annual sales to stock up on candles! Unlike most people I'm not a fan of their fall scents. I like the super fruity summer ones the best!


 I'm the same way! I love the summery scents, Beach Cabana being my fave of all. I would say that I wish I had stocked up more when they were avail, but I have just as many candles to work through as I do shower gels (a lot). I am on a candle and shower gel no buy until I use up a bunch more of my stash.


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm the same way! I love the summery scents, Beach Cabana being my fave of all. I would say that I wish I had stocked up more when they were avail, but I have just as many candles to work through as I do shower gels (a lot). I am on a candle and shower gel no buy until I use up a bunch more of my stash.
Dude, my husband discovered/organized my stash of BBW shower gels...and gave me that "WTF...NEVER BUY SHOWER ANYTHING AGAIN!" But he wouldn't dare try to ban me, lol. I've been on a no-buy on shower gels and lotion for agessss. lol. Not even close to finished!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dude, my husband discovered/organized my stash of BBW shower gels...and gave me that "WTF...NEVER BUY SHOWER ANYTHING AGAIN!" But he wouldn't dare try to ban me, lol. I've been on a no-buy on shower gels and lotion for agessss. lol. Not even close to finished!
I had so many unopened bottles of shower gel that I finally packed up all of the unopened bottles and donated them to a local intimate abuse shelter.  There were something like two *dozen* unopened bottles, and I'm *still* on a no-buy that will probably last until well into next year.


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 7, 2013)

> Dude, my husband discovered/organized my stash of BBW shower gels...and gave me that "WTF...NEVER BUY SHOWER ANYTHING AGAIN!" But he wouldn't dare try to ban me, lol. I've been on a no-buy on shower gels and lotion for agessss. lol. Not even close to finished!


 Me too! I haven't bought a shower gel for several years. I'm finally down to my last 5 and I can't wait to use them up so I can buy fresh ones in new scents. I need to show the same discipline in other areas, especially eye shadow pallets and lipstick!


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had so many unopened bottles of shower gel that I finally packed up all of the unopened bottles and donated them to a local intimate abuse shelter.  There were something like two *dozen* unopened bottles, and I'm *still* on a no-buy that will probably last until well into next year.
What a wonderful donation! I donated a couple of scents I hated that someone gave me and I couldn't exchange since they were discontinued to the shelter/second-hand shop they run.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too! I haven't bought a shower gel for several years. I'm finally down to my last 5 and I can't wait to use them up so I can buy fresh ones in new scents. I need to show the same discipline in other areas, especially eye shadow pallets and lipstick!

Haha, preaching to the choir! I seriously gotta stop getting any makeup. But I give myself some credit- I did not buy Vice 2, since I do no need it. But man do I want it!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It is definitely a hobby, I consider my self *a collector of pretty things* lol. My lil brother is great and an enabler too!

I'm going to tell my fiance this next time he gives me a hassle about shopping LOL. It's all good though. I let him buy what he wants (video games) and I get what I want.


The only thing the hubby doesn't like is if  I get something and never use it other than that he is usually ok. He gets what he wants he just doesn't want as many things as I do lol.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 7, 2013)

I am due for an all things bath shopping soon.


----------



## Dots (Oct 7, 2013)

I am hopefully waiting for cinnamon caramel swirl to be released online and that it will be close to or better than cinnamon sugar donut...which I hope they bring back next year.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 7, 2013)

Lol!!! That is *so true* in my household too!



> The only thing the hubby doesn't like is ifÂ  I get something and never use it other than that he is usually ok. He gets what he wants he just doesn't want as many things as I do lol.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Oct 9, 2013)

I just got MACs Please Me. For the life of me I cannot get it to go on my lips smoothly. I've tried without a primer. I've tried with a primer. I put it on and it looks as if my lips have peeled and its blotchy with little balls. But my lips have been exfoliated so I know that's not the issue. Sadness I've been searching for a nice natural pink and I loved this color. This formula just doesn't work for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Any recommendations?


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 9, 2013)

That's weird. I haven't had that problem. Try calling or going back to the store for assistance. Who knows maybe you got a bad product.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 9, 2013)

> Oh, they're great, and the fall ones are the best! Cider Lane smells like a caramel apple. Pumpkin cupcake smells just like it sounds. Leaves smells like fall in general.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Leaves is amazing!! My new favorite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so sad they don't make s'mores anymore, it was so much better than marshmallow fireside.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, they're great, and the fall ones are the best! Cider Lane smells like a caramel apple. Pumpkin cupcake smells just like it sounds. Leaves smells like fall in general.



 
Leaves is amazing!! My new favorite



I'm so sad they don't make s'mores anymore, it was so much better than marshmallow fireside. 
I never tried the S'mores one! I do like Marshmallow Fireside for winter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also love PUmpkin Carving. I need to get my hands on Pumpkin Pecan Waffles and Cider Donut before they're gone! 

I'm also curious about the THanksgiving one they have every year...the reviews are hilarious and mixed and I want to try it!


----------



## geeko (Oct 9, 2013)

Bought Stuff from Riri loves Mac Fall collection


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *geeko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Bought Stuff from Riri loves Mac Fall collection

I already wanted this collection, and now I want it more.


----------



## kate321 (Oct 9, 2013)

I just got the BH Cosmetics Malibu palette - I know it's not one of their newest products, but I like the combination of neutral and muted color options. I have my eyes on their galaxy chic palette for some more fun looks! anyone else looking at that one??


----------



## JC327 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *geeko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Bought Stuff from Riri loves Mac Fall collection

Nice haul!


----------



## Moonblossom (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kate321* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got the BH Cosmetics Malibu palette - I know it's not one of their newest products, but I like the combination of neutral and muted color options. I have my eyes on their galaxy chic palette for some more fun looks! anyone else looking at that one??
I picked that up and I love it! Even dry, despite being baked shadows, a lot of them are really pretty. But man, mixed with a medium (I've been using Annabelle's iTransformer because it's inexpensive and easy to find) they are GORGEOUS. I've got a few photos, if you're interested.

Close-ups of the palette:





Aphrodite, swatched without and with mixing medium, for comparison. Generally the warmer shades need to be foiled, but the cooler ones can be worn sheerly as-is





A look I did using Uranus wet on the lid, Moon dry in the outer corner, and Eclipse dry in the crease and smudged along the lower lid (and Guerlain black khol in the waterline and a black marker liner, I forget which one, for the cat-eye)


----------



## madeupMegan (Oct 9, 2013)

Found at my local Winners! Total cost $30!

OPI shades are The One That Got Away and Not Like The Movies


----------



## JC327 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonblossom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kate321* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got the BH Cosmetics Malibu palette - I know it's not one of their newest products, but I like the combination of neutral and muted color options. I have my eyes on their galaxy chic palette for some more fun looks! anyone else looking at that one??
I picked that up and I love it! Even dry, despite being baked shadows, a lot of them are really pretty. But man, mixed with a medium (I've been using Annabelle's iTransformer because it's inexpensive and easy to find) they are GORGEOUS. I've got a few photos, if you're interested.

Close-ups of the palette:





Aphrodite, swatched without and with mixing medium, for comparison. Generally the warmer shades need to be foiled, but the cooler ones can be worn sheerly as-is





A look I did using Uranus wet on the lid, Moon dry in the outer corner, and Eclipse dry in the crease and smudged along the lower lid (and Guerlain black khol in the waterline and a black marker liner, I forget which one, for the cat-eye)





Pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Found at my local Winners! Total cost $30!

OPI shades are The One That Got Away and Not Like The Movies
NIce!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 10, 2013)

My Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab Halloween order arrived today.  I smell wonderful at the moment




.





I got full sizes of All Souls, Samhain in the Pumpkin Patch, Ooky, and Tarantula Fascinator.  The frimps (free imps) are GWP's.


----------



## kellsbells (Oct 10, 2013)

> My Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab Halloween order arrived today.Â  I smell wonderful at the moment :flowers: .
> 
> I got full sizes of All Souls, Samhain in the Pumpkin Patch, Ooky, and Tarantula Fascinator.Â  The frimps (free imps) are GWP's.Â


 Awesome! I love BPAL! The halloween scents this year look awesome but i dont have the money this year *whine*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whats your favorite so far?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 10, 2013)

Ooh, Dorian imps now have the bottle labels! I wonder if they're going to do that for more of the imps. I would *love* to get all of the Rappaccini's Garden and Ars Draconis labels, but I don't want bottles of everything, so it would be *fantastic* if they did that! I know the Steamworks imps have special labels, but I had chalked that up to being due to the fact that it was a Brian project. (I get to place my Halloweenie order tomorrow! Whoo! All of the Patches will be MINE ALL MINE!)


----------



## kellsbells (Oct 10, 2013)

It's so cool to see other people here who are into BPAL! I dont know anyone IRL who even knows about it and usually when i try to talk to people about it, their eyes glaze over. lol.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's so cool to see other people here who are into BPAL! I dont know anyone IRL who even knows about it and usually when i try to talk to people about it, their eyes glaze over. lol.
I'm over on bpal.org and tend to keep my discussions of it over there because it seems like there are very few people who are into it and on forums like this who aren't also on that board.

Ooh!  Some stompy man just came up my stairs, dropped something on my landing, and stomped back downstairs!  This can only mean one thing:  INCOMING GOODIES!  Time to see what he has left for me!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 10, 2013)

@meaganola what did you get?  We all want to know.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @meaganola what did you get?  We all want to know. 

My PopSugar box (polish color: Mille, which I love, but I already have it!) and Influenster insoles!  There's probably more mail downstairs in my mailbox, but I'm holding off until a little bit later before I go downstairs and check the spiderbox. I mean the mailbox that spiders *love* to crawl into.  (I'm actually going to go through the cookbook from my PS box now while I watch _American Horror Story: Coven_ and make a shopping list for an afternoon grocery store run because I basically have no real food in my apartment.  I've been at home on vacation all week and didn't buy anything last weekend, so I'm desperately in need of certain things to begin with, and now this turkey Bolognese recipe is looking pretty danged tempting.)


----------



## JC327 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @meaganola what did you get?  We all want to know.

My PopSugar box (polish color: Mille, which I love, but I already have it!) and Influenster insoles!  There's probably more mail downstairs in my mailbox, but I'm holding off until a little bit later before I go downstairs and check the spiderbox. I mean the mailbox that spiders *love* to crawl into.  (I'm actually going to go through the cookbook from my PS box now while I watch _American Horror Story: Coven_ and make a shopping list for an afternoon grocery store run because I basically have no real food in my apartment.  I've been at home on vacation all week and didn't buy anything last weekend, so I'm desperately in need of certain things to begin with, and now this turkey Bolognese recipe is looking pretty danged tempting.)

I just finished watching American Horror story!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just finished watching American Horror story!
Heh.  And that actually is my most recent purchase since I bought a season pass on iTunes this morning!  (I don't have a tv, let alone cable, and I've decided I can justify buying certain season passes on iTunes because iTunes purchase = can download them onto my phone to watch at work, on the bus, etc.  I think every show I feel like this about is either FX or AMC.  Next week, I'm going to be keeping an eye out for _The Walking Dead_ to add to my list of passes.  I would rather go watch it at a certain local theatre -- I love watching a certain genre of tv/film there because it's actually a *haunted* movie theatre, and there's just something about watching horror there that appeals to me -- on the East Coast feed, but AMC sent a cease and desist letter last year, so that's almost definitely not happening this year.)

Holy frijoles!  I just checked my bank account to see how much money I have right now because I know I'm very close to a zero balance since tomorrow is payday.  I didn't think tomorrow's pending deposit would show up on my account until after 5pm, but it's listed already (it's not actually *in* my account yet, but at least I know I can afford to make a Fred Meyer run and get more than just enough milk for tomorrow's coffee until I fully wake up and make a *real* Freddy's run).  My overtime for the last pay period is almost a hundred bucks!  I will definitely be placing a Sephora order for that benefit advent calendar tomorrow!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just finished watching American Horror story!
Heh.  And that actually is my most recent purchase since I bought a season pass on iTunes this morning!  (I don't have a tv, let alone cable, and I've decided I can justify buying certain season passes on iTunes because iTunes purchase = can download them onto my phone to watch at work, on the bus, etc.  I think every show I feel like this about is either FX or AMC.  Next week, I'm going to be keeping an eye out for _The Walking Dead_ to add to my list of passes.  I would rather go watch it at a certain local theatre -- I love watching a certain genre of tv/film there because it's actually a *haunted* movie theatre, and there's just something about watching horror there that appeals to me -- on the East Coast feed, but AMC sent a cease and desist letter last year, so that's almost definitely not happening this year.)

Holy frijoles!  I just checked my bank account to see how much money I have right now because I know I'm very close to a zero balance since tomorrow is payday.  I didn't think tomorrow's pending deposit would show up on my account until after 5pm, but it's listed already (it's not actually *in* my account yet, but at least I know I can afford to make a Fred Meyer run and get more than just enough milk for tomorrow's coffee until I fully wake up and make a *real* Freddy's run).  My overtime for the last pay period is almost a hundred bucks!  I will definitely be placing a Sephora order for that benefit advent calendar tomorrow!

I don't have cable over here so I just go to this website I stream all my shows for free. I am actually the biggest scaredy cat ever but I love American Horror Story! Horray for the early pay check and shopping spree. Let me know how the advent calendar is. I am thinking of getting one from Douglas (its kinda like Sephora) I read last year was a great one.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awesome! I love BPAL! The halloween scents this year look awesome but i dont have the money this year *whine*



Whats your favorite so far?
Tarantula Fascinator smells wonderful on me!  It's really smooth and well blended.  I'm liking all of them, but that's my favorite so far.  It's not a Halloween scent, but part of the Lillith birthday collection. 

Of the Halloween scents, I'm liking All Souls the best, followed by Samhain in the Pumpkin Patch and then Ooky.  They all smell really good, though, so my preferences will probably change depending on the day/mood.  I may have to place another order, but fortunately I've got a few months before they disappear.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 10, 2013)

My Sephora order came today!





I got:


YSL La Laque Couture in Bleu Majorelle
Tarte Maracuja Oil and Eye Cream Travel Duo
Soap &amp; Glory 3-in-1 Cleanser
Sephora Universal Lip Liner
Prada Candy Sample
Dior BB Cream Sample
Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerboab Card Sample
Benefit The Porefessional Card Sample
Versace Crystal Noir Deluxe Mini


----------



## JC327 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Sephora order came today!





I got:


YSL La Laque Couture in Bleu Majorelle
Tarte Maracuja Oil and Eye Cream Travel Duo
Soap &amp; Glory 3-in-1 Cleanser
Sephora Universal Lip Liner
Prada Candy Sample
Dior BB Cream Sample
Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerboab Card Sample
Benefit The Porefessional Card Sample
Versace Crystal Noir Deluxe Mini
 Nice haul!


----------



## PaleOleander (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My beauty.com order.  Was so excited the UD palettes were only $10 each!  I checked last night and they are sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




That is an awesome deal, those palettes just came out a little over a year ago and were $36 each. I didn't buy any, but only because I have the UD shades already, or dupes.

No pics ( I need to get in the habit of taking haul pics) but I went to the freestanding Sephora near my house (three minute drive, a mixed blessing) on Monday. And Tuesday.

Monday I got:


A couple clearanced Hello Kitty things to add to a gift package.
Sugar Lip Trio, with three mini lip treatments, Honey, Cherry, and Petal. I wished I'd looked online beforehand, because there are several more kits with better value. I'd have much preferred to pay eight dollars more and received an additional mini lip treatment, plus their lip scrub, not to mention all of the lip treatments would have been more muted colors. The Cherry one is _bright_.
A set of five eye brushes in a little black metal travel tube. I'm a big fan of Sephora's angled eyeliner brush that comes with most of their brush kits, I couldn't help myself.
This year's Give Me Some Lip kit, which contains six glosses/pencils/lip treatments. I love it.
Soap &amp; Glory's Great Kisser lip balm. It might not be a full-size, it was near the checkout (that area is my downfall) and only $10.
A mini glass nail file with travel case, Sephora brand.
Mini pair of Tweezerman tweezers, I'm forever misplacing tweezers, so another pair was a good idea. Of course, I found two pairs I hadn't seen for a while almost as soon as I got home.
While I was waiting in the checkout line, I spied the Tokyo Milk Dark Tainted Love mini rollerball and handcreme set. I sampled the rollerball on my wrist and thought "Ehhhh, it's nice but I don't need it." During the rest of the evening, I kept catching the scent and going "Ohhhh, what smells so good? Oh, right." I did some research on Tokyo Milk, and Tokyo Milk Dark, and ended up at Sephora again the next day to sample everything Tokyo Milk Dark they carried.

I ended up getting:


The Tainted Love travel duo
Full sized perfume in Crushed
Full sized handcreme in Everything &amp; Nothing
Rollerball in Chance
I very much wanted the Everything and Nothing perfume, but it was out of stock, as was Excess, which I also wanted. Luckily, I loved over half of the available scents. Plus the handcreme and rollerball were cheaper, allowing me to get more scents for my money.


I also got the VIce II palette recently, and while I love some of the shades, others are definitely 'meh.'
â€‹

â€‹


----------



## Lisabette (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have cable over here so I just go to this website I stream all my shows for free. I am actually the biggest scaredy cat ever but I love American Horror Story! Horray for the early pay check and shopping spree. Let me know how the advent calendar is. I am thinking of getting one from Douglas (its kinda like Sephora) I read last year was a great one.
I love American Horror Story! Also The Walking Dead - Yay! they're back tonight, also tonight is The Witches of East End it's on Lifetime so I don't know if you can get it at the website you use, but if you can it's really good - it's based on a series of books by that title. I read them all and highly recommend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 13, 2013)

> I love American Horror Story! Also The Walking Dead - Yay! they're back tonight, also tonight is The Witches of East End it's on Lifetime so I don't know if you can get it at the website you use, but if you can it's really good - it's based on a series of books by that title.Â I read them all and highly recommend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 _The Witches of East End_? How similar is that to _The Witches of Eastwick_? I remember loving that book (I read it more than twenty-five years ago as a teenager, so my memory is a bit fuzzy on that. Thanks, college!), being eh on the movie, and hoping the tv series went somewhere because I do like Paul Gross (I don't think it wrapped up one single storyline before it got canceled). I expected to buy a lot more stuff this weekend than I actually did. I just got bored with shopping and stuck with just groceries. B&amp;BW has practically no Halloween stuff! I specifically went there for new Wallflower warmers because mine have stopped working, and I didn't like *any* of the designs. I didn't feel like so much as setting foot in *Ulta*. Ulta! I walked right by! Because it sounded *boring*! And I didn't want one single thing from the new essence trend edition display! (Then again, everything in that stand is in the permanent collection, so the buy-it-now-or-miss-it-forever impulse isn't there.) I'm taking advantage of this right now, though, because I know I will go off the deep end when Sephora releases the next round of holiday stuff. And Black Friday is right around the corner, too.


----------



## jessilynn (Oct 13, 2013)

> You guys, seriously. I gotta stop. lol. Not too much makeup though. I had tp exchange my Kat Von D concealer since "light" was extremely dark and yellow-y on me. Exchanged it for something I hope is good...Cover FX...anyone ever used? I compared a bunch and liked the consistency and what not...guess we'll see how it wears! pretty please tell me what smells like chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> is it the kat vond d or the makeup forever? And what product is it? Thank you! One of the pics is a close-up of the Kat Von D powder foundation and the makeup forever (IT FREAKING SMELLS LIKE CHOCOLATE!)...cause I think the packaging is cute, lol. Oh, and did I mention I have a Bath and Body Works addiction? The sweet sales girl saw how badly I wanted the candles (although I only said I was waiting to buy when they go on sale...cause $22 for a candle is RIDICULOUS!) and she totally gave me the 2 for $22 just because! How sweet of her...it was like a welcome to Utah gift lol.Oh...and fangs. Because yes I'm going to wear them outside of Halloween lol. (And I had to get the newest NIN album...found it used! and a replacement for an old Marilyn Manson CD which got ruined in my recent move across states!)


----------



## kprentice (Oct 13, 2013)

Just bought some of the soap and glory sexy mother pucker lipgloss stick thingies. Loving raplumzel!


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 13, 2013)

Just used my 700 birchbox points on a few items I've been lusting over, plus got the free hair dryer and mystery pack, and only paid $4!

  Quantity Price Total 

 NUXE Reve de MielÂ® Ultra Nourishing Lip Balm 1 $19.00 $19.00 

 Macadamia Natural Oilâ„¢ Healing Oil Treatment 1 $39.95 $39.95 

 Gift With Purchase: Exclusive amika Mini Mod Blowdryer 1 $36.00 $36.00 

 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) 1 $10.00 $10.00 

 Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Facial Cleanser 1 $16.00 $16.00 

 amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 60 ml 1 $12.00 $12.00 Subtotal $132.95 Discount (15% off for Glam Latina Readers, GLAMLATINA15, Free amika Blowdryer with Purchase, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$59.04 Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Flat Rate) $0.00 


 700 reward points -$70.00 *Grand Total* *$3.91*


----------



## slinka (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessilynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 pretty please tell me what smells like chocolate




is it the kat vond d or the makeup forever? And what product is it? Thank you!
The Too Faced Milk Chocolate Soleil powder smells like chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There are too shades- I'm ultra pale, so I use that one as a contour. It isn't cheap, but you get a lot of product...plus it smells and looks pretty lol.


----------



## GoDawgs (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm hoping that my Urban Decay order comes tomorrow!  I got Vice 2 and lipsticks in Fiend and F-bomb.


----------



## Lisabette (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


_The Witches of East End_? How similar is that to _The Witches of Eastwick_? I remember loving that book (I read it more than twenty-five years ago as a teenager, so my memory is a bit fuzzy on that. Thanks, college!), being eh on the movie, and hoping the tv series went somewhere because I do like Paul Gross (I don't think it wrapped up one single storyline before it got canceled).

I expected to buy a lot more stuff this weekend than I actually did. I just got bored with shopping and stuck with just groceries. B&amp;BW has practically no Halloween stuff! I specifically went there for new Wallflower warmers because mine have stopped working, and I didn't like *any* of the designs. I didn't feel like so much as setting foot in *Ulta*. Ulta! I walked right by! Because it sounded *boring*! And I didn't want one single thing from the new essence trend edition display! (Then again, everything in that stand is in the permanent collection, so the buy-it-now-or-miss-it-forever impulse isn't there.)

I'm taking advantage of this right now, though, because I know I will go off the deep end when Sephora releases the next round of holiday stuff. And Black Friday is right around the corner, too.
My bad, it's Witches of East End no "The". Very different from The Witches of Eastwick, I remember loving that book too way, way back &amp; meh on the movie, I would've liked to have seen the series last longer before it was canceled at least to wrap up the storylines, I had liked 666 Park Avenue and was disappointed in it being canceled but at least they took a break &amp; rewrote it so it made some sense when it ended .

So far there are three books in  Witches of East End series, I just finished the most recent a few weeks ago and the TV series is following the first book pretty closely but with a few added storylines I don't remember, but I read the first book over a year ago

I'm surprised B&amp;BW had almost no Halloween stuff! Must of been a run on all the Halloween things this weekend

How long do the Wallflower warmers usually last? I'm tempted to buy some, I like the Fall scents but haven't ever tried the Wallflowers, I have a tart burner I use and candles.

I usually can't walk by an Ulta without going in, sounds like you're in a non buying mood. I get like that sometimes and no matter what I look at I just have zero interest. I'm trying not to buy right now because as you said Sephora with their next round of holiday stuff &amp; Black Friday coming up soon, not sure if I'll last that long lol

I did a recent buy at Ulta, UD Naked Basics - been wanting it forever &amp; very happy I have it now. NYX Matte eyeshadow in Confession (olive-brown) NYX Butter Glosses in Eclair &amp; Vanilla Cream Pie, Revlon Lip Butters in Red Velvet &amp; Sugar Plum and a Revlon Lipstick in Mauvy Night - Love this color! I haven't bought a Revlon lipstick in a very long time with the exception for their lip butters but since they were on sale I figured why not, so happy I did but now I'm sorry I didn't get the other two I was looking at, I also got Big Sexy Hair Spray &amp; Play which was an unexpected item I fell in love with from an ipsy bag.

I should of bought a nail hardener for this stupid thumbnail that keeps breaking, I thought it had stopped but no it broke again. I have to do some research on nail hardeners, I take Vitamin D &amp; have plenty of calcium in my diet, all my other nails are hard &amp; don't break, just this one thumbnail.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 14, 2013)

I brought two B&amp;BW candles - Sweet Pumpkin something and Autumn. 

And I brought some basic stuff from Ulta. I brought my first NYX pencil in Milk.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 14, 2013)

> I brought two B&amp;BW candles - Sweet Pumpkin something and Autumn.Â  And I brought some basic stuff from Ulta. I brought my first NYX pencil in Milk.


 Can someone please explain the milk pencil hysteria to me? Because I am truly at a loss on this one..I bought it expecting to fall in love but EVERY single way I try to use it (shadow primer, water line, etc.) just looks chalky and uneven on me..what am I doing wrong??


----------



## meaganola (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lisabette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
&lt;snip&gt; I'm surprised B&amp;BW had almost no Halloween stuff! Must of been a run on all the Halloween things this weekend

How long do the Wallflower warmers usually last? I'm tempted to buy some, I like the Fall scents but haven't ever tried the Wallflowers, I have a tart burner I use and candles.

I usually can't walk by an Ulta without going in, sounds like you're in a non buying mood. I get like that sometimes and no matter what I look at I just have zero interest. I'm trying not to buy right now because as you said Sephora with their next round of holiday stuff &amp; Black Friday coming up soon, not sure if I'll last that long lol

&lt;snip&gt;
There was actually a blog post the other day about B&amp;BW's lack of Halloween stuff this year.  It just doesn't exist. 

Yeah, I'm in a non-buying mood.  Sephora isn't even appealing!  Not even Birchbox, and I don't have to spend money there because of my points!  I'm taking this lack of buying interest while I can and going on an accidental no-buy (it was supposed to be a low-buy just because keeping pressure on the urge to get *something* new and fun is Bad News for me, but I'm not even interested in buying my allowed items), though, because I know there will be plenty of things I want shortly.  RHI that Sephora is getting a bunch of cool new things -- new holiday goodies *and* new awesome point awards -- so I'll just keep my money where it is and wait until those things convince me that they *need* to come live with me.

ETA:  Wallflowers!  Almost forgot!  The bulbs usually last a month or so for me, except my warmers (the part where you plug the bulb into and the part that plugs into the wall) are only intermittently warming nowadays, so the bulbs are lasting *much* longer.  I seem to recall being told that the warmers are supposed to last a year or so, which is why mine are only intermittently working now:  I've had them for longer than that.  I just keep forgetting to pick up new warmers.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Can someone please explain the milk pencil hysteria to me? Because I am truly at a loss on this one..I bought it expecting to fall in love but EVERY single way I try to use it (shadow primer, water line, etc.) just looks chalky and uneven on me..what am I doing wrong??

Aw, I'm sorry you're having trouble with it!



How are you applying it? I only use it as a shadow base. I apply Urban Decay's Primer Potion first, then I dot on Milk over it and blend it with my fingertips till it smooths out evenly over the lid.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 15, 2013)

> Aw, I'm sorry you're having trouble with it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How are you applying it? I only use it as a shadow base. I apply Urban Decay's Primer Potion first, then I dot on Milk over it and blend it with my fingertips till it smooths out evenly over the lid.


 Doah! *facepalm* Cookie, I think you just changed my life , lol !! Clearly I had been applying it wrong, SO..from this point forward, I'm going to start integrating your tips and work it in OVER the primer... BRILLIANT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Doah! *facepalm*

Cookie, I think you just changed my life , lol !!

Clearly I had been applying it wrong, SO..from this point forward, I'm going to start integrating your tips and work it in OVER the primer...

BRILLIANT





Don't beat yourself up over it, Tiff! Like most anything on the eyes, it works differently for different people. Some can use just the Milk (or the LA Colors equivalent, etc.) on their eyes as a base. Others need to use it over a primer. When I do use it, I pretty much do what Cookie does.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Doah! *facepalm*

Cookie, I think you just changed my life , lol !!

Clearly I had been applying it wrong, SO..from this point forward, I'm going to start integrating your tips and work it in OVER the primer...

BRILLIANT





Hahaha! It's ok! @ZeeOmega is absolutely right, it works differently for some people than it does with others. For some using just the Milk by itself works well as a primer, but for others you might need to use both a primer AND the Milk pencil. Personally, I use Milk not just as a primer, but as a brightener so my eyeshadow color really pops on top.



I'd definitely recommend using the primer first, then the Milk pencil though, since the pencil is so creamy and a primer would help make the Milk Pencil blend easier and stick better to the skin.

Let me know if that helps! I'm a crazy NYX Milk gal! LOL


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm one of those crazy people that uses JUST the Milk Pencil as a base/primer.  



 I dot/draw it all over, then blend it with the unused end of the cosmetic sponge wedge I used to apply foundation.  It is VERY uneven when first applied, so it does need to be smoothed out to an even coat!

And then, add some bright eyeshadow over it and gasp at your own beauty!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm one of those crazy people that uses JUST the Milk Pencil as a base/primer.  



 I dot/draw it all over, then blend it with the unused end of the cosmetic sponge wedge I used to apply foundation.  It is VERY uneven when first applied, so it does need to be smoothed out to an even coat!

And then, add some bright eyeshadow over it and gasp at your own beauty!

I usually don't use a primer when I use a pencil like this, either...I just don't find that it makes a difference on me! BUt yeah, I do find them somewhat patchy or uneven looking alone, but you can never tell once I've applied shadow over them.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 15, 2013)

With the Milk Pencil I do use a primer- but I'm a weirdo like that.. I like to use it on my lid only and then blend it out- put something bright on the middle of my lid, my super light brown naturals toward the inner corner (UD's scratch is my favorite for this)- and then cut crease with a black shadow of your choice (again, I like UD.. but whatever).  It's so pretty!  Definitely not an everyday look, but for going out it's awesome.

Weird question- has anyone used the Milk Pencil on your lips to do a different color lip?  Like not red or something.. I was thinking about using a base and then using the Milk pencil and then foiling a shadow?  This would definitely not be for going out into the world (although in Chicago I don't think anyone would care)- but more for a photoshoot type deal.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm one of those crazy people that uses JUST the Milk Pencil as a base/primer.  



 I dot/draw it all over, then blend it with the unused end of the cosmetic sponge wedge I used to apply foundation.  It is VERY uneven when first applied, so it does need to be smoothed out to an even coat!

And then, add some bright eyeshadow over it and gasp at your own beauty!

LOL ::GASP!:: I wonder if doing the Primer/Milk combo is better for people that tend to get oilier eyelids throughout the day? I definitely do, and when I tried just the Milk it didn't have the same staying power as it did with the combo. I'm so jelly using just the Milk works well for ya'll!



Bad oily eyelids, bad, bad, bad!


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Oct 15, 2013)

I ordered the Leaves and Sweater Weather three wick candles (2 for 22), Twisted Peppermint shower gel, and Amber Blush LE mini perfume, from Bath and Body Works. For everything plus shipping my total was 29.74!


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 15, 2013)

I recently bought

From Ulta:

-Benefit Advent Calender and I got the free 12 piece goodie bag set, so I'm super excited for that!

From Sephora:

-Ciate Advent calender 

From TJ Maxx

-A mint green knockoff Beauty Blender

-Hempz Treat Peaches and Cream lotion, this smells so good!

From Bath and Body works:

-3 mini candles in Flannel (yay they finally have this in mini!), It's the Season, and Blackberry Spice

-Hoot Berry and I love Smores pocketbacks

From JC Penny Salon

-OPI Pink of Hearts Duo

-Sebastian Potion 9

And a bunch of Hard Candy nail polishes

Also not beauty related but something I'm so excited for is I got the American Horror Story Asylum DVD! I am so excited to watch it!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 15, 2013)

> I recently bought From Ulta: -Benefit Advent Calender and I got the free 12 piece goodie bag set, so I'm super excited for that! From Sephora: -Ciate Advent calenderÂ  From TJ Maxx -A mint green knockoff Beauty Blender -Hempz Treat Peaches and Cream lotion, this smells so good! From Bath and Body works: -3 mini candles in Flannel (yay they finally have this in mini!), It's the Season, and Blackberry Spice -Hoot Berry and I love Smores pocketbacks From JC Penny Salon -OPI Pink of Hearts Duo -Sebastian Potion 9 And a bunch of Hard Candy nail polishes Also not beauty related but something I'm so excited for is I got the American Horror Story Asylum DVD! I am so excited to watch it!


 Both advent calendars are on my wish list.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Can someone please explain the milk pencil hysteria to me? Because I am truly at a loss on this one..I bought it expecting to fall in love but EVERY single way I try to use it (shadow primer, water line, etc.) just looks chalky and uneven on me..what am I doing wrong??

Aw, I'm sorry you're having trouble with it!




How are you applying it? I only use it as a shadow base. I apply Urban Decay's Primer Potion first, then I dot on Milk over it and blend it with my fingertips till it smooths out evenly over the lid.

This is super helpful! I had no idea how to apply it. I was just going to smear the pencil all over my eyelids lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 15, 2013)

> This is super helpful! I had no idea how to apply it. I was just going to smear the pencil all over my eyelids lol


 LOL! Yeah, that's pretty much what I was doing...which is precisely what led me to seek out help on how to "properly" use it!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL ::GASP!:: I wonder if doing the Primer/Milk combo is better for people that tend to get oilier eyelids throughout the day? I definitely do, and when I tried just the Milk it didn't have the same staying power as it did with the combo. I'm so jelly using just the Milk works well for ya'll!



Bad oily eyelids, bad, bad, bad!

The primer / milk combo is also needed for those whose lids are total Crease City. I would actively envy those of you who can go without primer, except for the fact that I'm too sleepy to be functional when I'm applying it. It's a miracle that I actually look put together when I make it in to work.


----------



## slinka (Oct 16, 2013)

I am in the habit of just putting on primer and also not knowing what I'm going to do with my face, so I usually use it with a primer. But I have, on many occasions, used it all by itself with no problems. Guess I'm one of the lucky ones. =p I also use it for the waterline, and it goes and stays on great. I hope the primer combo works for you guys who had problems!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just used my 700 birchbox points on a few items I've been lusting over, plus got the free hair dryer and mystery pack, and only paid $4!

  Quantity Price Total 

 NUXE Reve de MielÂ® Ultra Nourishing Lip Balm 1 $19.00 $19.00 

 Macadamia Natural Oilâ„¢ Healing Oil Treatment 1 $39.95 $39.95 

 Gift With Purchase: Exclusive amika Mini Mod Blowdryer 1 $36.00 $36.00 

 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) 1 $10.00 $10.00 

 Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Facial Cleanser 1 $16.00 $16.00 

 amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 60 ml 1 $12.00 $12.00 Subtotal $132.95 Discount (15% off for Glam Latina Readers, GLAMLATINA15, Free amika Blowdryer with Purchase, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$59.04 Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Flat Rate) $0.00 


 700 reward points -$70.00 *Grand Total* *$3.91* 
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lisabette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have cable over here so I just go to this website I stream all my shows for free. I am actually the biggest scaredy cat ever but I love American Horror Story! Horray for the early pay check and shopping spree. Let me know how the advent calendar is. I am thinking of getting one from Douglas (its kinda like Sephora) I read last year was a great one.
I love American Horror Story! Also The Walking Dead - Yay! they're back tonight, also tonight is The Witches of East End it's on Lifetime so I don't know if you can get it at the website you use, but if you can it's really good - it's based on a series of books by that title. I read them all and highly recommend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!  I will have to check Witches of east end out.


----------



## Lenore23 (Oct 16, 2013)

This month I have already purchased


MAC Cream Colour Base in "Hush"
Sleek "Vintage Romance" Eyeshadow Palette
Sleek Blushes in "Antique", "Rose Gold" and "Pomegranate"
MAC Pro Longwear Foundation in NC20
Revlon Colorstay in "Buff"
several Wet'n'Wild eyeshadows: "Knock on wood" trio, "Silent treatment" trio, "Penny" mono eyeshadow
a bunch of mineral eyeshadows, blushes and powder that was on sale at "thebodyneeds2"
B.E.C. Foundation buffer brush in rose-gold




several brushes (Silk Finish, Face Contour, Soft Definer Vegan, Petit Crease, Eye Finish) and a "Warm Shimmer" Palette with 88eyeshadows from Zoeva (german brand, highly recommended)
tons of German/European drugstore brand cosmetics items (Catrice, essence, P2 etc.)


----------



## madeupMegan (Oct 16, 2013)

From L to R: Pink Chiffon Triple Moisture Body Cream, Pink Chiffon Shimmer Mist, Philosophy Raspberry Sorbet Lip Gloss, Philosophy Hope in a Jar, Givenchy Very Irresistible, Givenchy Very Irresistible Electric Rose, Dr Brandt Pores No More Refining Cream

My BBW haul, free Philosophy GWP (other half kept by my sister) and the Dr Brandt cream was $22 on clearance!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 16, 2013)

I have been going crazy this month, but it was my birthday month. I usually try to just stick to my subs since I have so much stuff i will probably never go thru it all. Sephora Kat Von D foundation which I absolutely love smashbox green primer mini glamglow mask mini Golden Tote I ordered the 149 dollar tote and added on two extra items Victorias Secret 3 new bras 11 pairs of underwear 2 pairs of leggings 3 tank tops 2 oversize shirts Birchbox shea terra five piece facial set amika blowdryer free with purchase pick two mystery pack benefit brow stuff spornette brush beauty blender travel pack Coastal Scents 36 piece brush set Paula's Choice aha exfoliating stuff some acne serum stuff Bumble and Bumble the new hair powder they have that I can't wait to try!! creme de coco shampoo creme de coco conditioner Yay! Its been a good month lol


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have been going crazy this month, but it was my birthday month. I usually try to just stick to my subs since I have so much stuff i will probably never go thru it all.

Sephora
Kat Von D foundation which I absolutely love
smashbox green primer mini
glamglow mask mini

Golden Tote
I ordered the 149 dollar tote and added on two extra items

Victorias Secret
3 new bras
11 pairs of underwear
2 pairs of leggings
3 tank tops
2 oversize shirts

Birchbox
shea terra five piece facial set
amika blowdryer free with purchase
pick two mystery pack
benefit brow stuff
spornette brush
beauty blender travel pack

Coastal Scents
36 piece brush set

Paula's Choice
aha exfoliating stuff
some acne serum stuff

Bumble and Bumble
the new hair powder they have that I can't wait to try!!
creme de coco shampoo
creme de coco conditioner

Yay! Its been a good month lol

Awesome haul! I've been meaning to buy the Creme de Coco shampoo and Conditioner!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 16, 2013)

The shampoo and conditioner is a repurchase for me and is some seriously amazing stuff! I like buying online rather than from my salon because there are always pretty decent coupon codes. I got free shipping with 4 free foils and 2 free travel size styling products. I bleach my hair and this stuff leaves my hair so soft and healthy. I started using it when I went from black hair back to blonde.. Major damage done!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm so happy I got this kit from sephora!! Not pictured -- smashbox bb cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saycrackagain (Oct 17, 2013)

> I'm so happy I got this kit from sephora!! Not pictured -- smashbox bb cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh yeah! I was interested in that too but the BB cream was too light for me. Enjoy it!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh it will definitely be too light for me too but I really wanted everything else in there so I figured I should get it anyway!



> Oh yeah! I was interested in that too but the BB cream was too light for me. Enjoy it!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lenore23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This month I have already purchased


MAC Cream Colour Base in "Hush"
Sleek "Vintage Romance" Eyeshadow Palette
Sleek Blushes in "Antique", "Rose Gold" and "Pomegranate"
MAC Pro Longwear Foundation in NC20
Revlon Colorstay in "Buff"
several Wet'n'Wild eyeshadows: "Knock on wood" trio, "Silent treatment" trio, "Penny" mono eyeshadow
a bunch of mineral eyeshadows, blushes and powder that was on sale at "thebodyneeds2"
B.E.C. Foundation buffer brush in rose-gold




several brushes (Silk Finish, Face Contour, Soft Definer Vegan, Petit Crease, Eye Finish) and a "Warm Shimmer" Palette with 88eyeshadows from Zoeva (german brand, highly recommended)
tons of German/European drugstore brand cosmetics items (Catrice, essence, P2 etc.)
 Nice haul! I love Catrice  and essence but have yet to try p2.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



From L to R: Pink Chiffon Triple Moisture Body Cream, Pink Chiffon Shimmer Mist, Philosophy Raspberry Sorbet Lip Gloss, Philosophy Hope in a Jar, Givenchy Very Irresistible, Givenchy Very Irresistible Electric Rose, Dr Brandt Pores No More Refining Cream

My BBW haul, free Philosophy GWP (other half kept by my sister) and the Dr Brandt cream was $22 on clearance!
Nice, love the polka dot bag.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have been going crazy this month, but it was my birthday month. I usually try to just stick to my subs since I have so much stuff i will probably never go thru it all.

Sephora
Kat Von D foundation which I absolutely love
smashbox green primer mini
glamglow mask mini

Golden Tote
I ordered the 149 dollar tote and added on two extra items

Victorias Secret
3 new bras
11 pairs of underwear
2 pairs of leggings
3 tank tops
2 oversize shirts

Birchbox
shea terra five piece facial set
amika blowdryer free with purchase
pick two mystery pack
benefit brow stuff
spornette brush
beauty blender travel pack

Coastal Scents
36 piece brush set

Paula's Choice
aha exfoliating stuff
some acne serum stuff

Bumble and Bumble
the new hair powder they have that I can't wait to try!!
creme de coco shampoo
creme de coco conditioner

Yay! Its been a good month lol
Wow you got some awesome stuff, enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I'm so happy I got this kit from sephora!! Not pictured -- smashbox bb cream





That's such a great kit,  did you get if from Sephora or from the Sephora in JCpenney?


----------



## donutbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I'm so happy I got this kit from sephora!! Not pictured -- smashbox bb cream




YAY!  I'm so glad you found it!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 17, 2013)

JCP! My store had pretty full displays of everything. I don't even know if people shop at that one tbh. The big mall with a Sephora in it is only 15 minutes away!



> That's such a great kit,Â  did you get if from Sephora or from the Sephora in JCpenney?


----------



## donutbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

Does anyone know of any coupon codes for purchases on Birchbox (items, not monthly subs) currently active?  Sorry if this has been asked recently!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know of any coupon codes for purchases on Birchbox (items, not monthly subs) currently active?  Sorry if this has been asked recently!  




MOBILE20 will get you  20% off...but order must be placed on BB's new iPhone app


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 17, 2013)

I used a 15% off BB code along with 700 points to get all of this for $4!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used a 15% off BB code along with 700 points to get all of this for $4!




Nice work!!!


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used a 15% off BB code along with 700 points to get all of this for $4!




Nice haul!


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice haul!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice work!!!
Thanks! i've been subbed for 13 months but kept waiting to buy things so the points really added up. it was exciting to finally use them!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

JCP! My store had pretty full displays of everything. I don't even know if people shop at that one tbh. The big mall with a Sephora in it is only 15 minutes away! Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's such a great kit,  did you get if from Sephora or from the Sephora in JCpenney?
I want that kit so bad! I don't know why they cant sell it on line. Youre so lucky to have two Sephoras so close to you.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used a 15% off BB code along with 700 points to get all of this for $4!




Nice!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Today's goodies from a Walgreen's trip...I snagged the Cruella look book which was the last of any of them in the store. I missed out on Evil Queen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But at least I got 3 of them!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today's goodies from a Walgreen's trip...I snagged the Cruella look book which was the last of any of them in the store. I missed out on Evil Queen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But at least I got 3 of them!




Nice!  Those nail stickers look really fun.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 18, 2013)

Marc Jacobs gel eyeliner in Jazzberry! These are the only eyeliners I can spend actual money on between now and the end of the year (I'm also planning on the brown, blue, and green liners as well). *So* gorgeous!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today's goodies from a Walgreen's trip...I snagged the Cruella look book which was the last of any of them in the store. I missed out on Evil Queen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But at least I got 3 of them!




Nice!  Those nail stickers look really fun.


I don't do nail stickers often, but I'm a big halloween fan and I don't have the patience or talent for nail art, so I had to get something festive.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2013)

And online purchases made today:

Several Real Techniques brushes (I have the essentials and the starter set already and reach for them so much more often than my other brushes, so I grabbed some others...I'll end up collecting them all!)

A coat, scarf, and gloves from Target.

And the following from Zoya:


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 18, 2013)

I used my beauty sage ruelala voucher and got the Suki scrub and balancing toner ! But I may have accidentally checked out as "guest" and they have yet to send me a confirmation email but my voucher is now "used" and I have the remainder charge pending... Now it's just a waiting game!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today's goodies from a Walgreen's trip...I snagged the Cruella look book which was the last of any of them in the store. I missed out on Evil Queen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But at least I got 3 of them!




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And online purchases made today:

Several Real Techniques brushes (I have the essentials and the starter set already and reach for them so much more often than my other brushes, so I grabbed some others...I'll end up collecting them all!)

A coat, scarf, and gloves from Target.

And the following from Zoya:




Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I used my beauty sage ruelala voucher and got the Suki scrub and balancing toner ! But I may have accidentally checked out as "guest" and they have yet to send me a confirmation email but my voucher is now "used" and I have the remainder charge pending... Now it's just a waiting game!
Hope your order goes smoothly!


----------



## DeSha (Oct 19, 2013)

> > Â  I used a 15% off BB code along with 700 points to get all of this for $4!
> 
> 
> Nice!


 WOW!!!!!!! That is a great haul.


----------



## HHummel (Oct 19, 2013)

My first shopping while intoxicated haul:




I regretted it while I saw the email the next day, but now that it's arrived, I'm a genius. The brushes are awesome, the palette is gorgeous. And the freebies are fantastic!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first shopping while intoxicated haul:





I regretted it while I saw the email the next day, but now that it's arrived, I'm a genius. The brushes are awesome, the palette is gorgeous. And the freebies are fantastic!
That's an awesome haul!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

I just ordered the Horcrux collection minis form 365 days of color. She is having a 25% of sale this weekend with the code SPOOK.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 19, 2013)

*cough* I just got the OCC lip tar mini quad set. I kept thinking that Black Dahlia was the new Black Metal Dahlia, and that was the one I really wanted, but I got it even though it's the original one since it's a beautiful blackberry. At least I used a $10 gift card!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Oct 19, 2013)

I bought the Bon Jovi Palette from The Balm. I got Lancome Comforting Creamy Cream Cleanser - Dry Skin.. Revlon Bronzer, Cover Girl Lipstick - Romance.


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered the Horcrux collection minis form 365 days of color. She is having a 25% of sale this weekend with the code SPOOK.
Gahhhhhh.  Why do I subscribe to this thread?  I really want the Horcrux and HIMYM collections now.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gahhhhhh.  _*Why do I subscribe to this thread*_?  I really want the Horcrux and HIMYM collections now.
This is what I think every.single.time. I read new posts here LOL


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first shopping while intoxicated haul:





I regretted it while I saw the email the next day, but now that it's arrived, I'm a genius. The brushes are awesome, the palette is gorgeous. And the freebies are fantastic!
Nice haul! I love RT brushes!


----------



## Dandelion43 (Oct 19, 2013)

Went to rite aid cus I'm home alone on a Saturday night and was bored. Came home with the LE WnW going in the wild pallet from spring/summer. Been looking forever for it and it was on clearance for $2.49  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Also got loreal matte-r of fact polish and fing'rs artbox nail art tools kit with the striper and dotting tool. Guess who's doing their nails tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Oct 19, 2013)

I finally found the Maybelline LE matte color tattoos at CVS.  I got the nude pink one.  Loving it so far!  I hope they make it permanent.


----------



## Dots (Oct 19, 2013)

> Went to rite aid cus I'm home alone on a Saturday night and was bored. Came home with the LE WnW going in the wild pallet from spring/summer. Been looking forever for it and it was on clearance for $2.49  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Also got loreal matte-r of fact polish and fing'rs artbox nail art tools kit with the striper and dotting tool. Guess who's doing their nails tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's awesome...I am yet to see that palette. Where did u find it?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is what I think every.single.time. I read new posts here LOL

Seriously! I expend so much energy restraining myself after looking at this thread. I know I really shouldn't peek, but I always forget why and end up wistfully looking at website and reluctantly closing out tabs with tempting items. So very, very tempting..... 

I really should wait another month and see what Black Friday discounts bring... except that I maybe went and bought a Physician's Formula talc-free mineral powder while picking up stuff for dinner today....


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 20, 2013)

I made a mini Sephora purchase:



I got a small size of the Bumble and Bumble Hairdressers Invisible Oil. I had received a sample of this months ago and was impressed with it. The larger size is about $38 I think so when I saw this mini size for $18 I jumped on it. I also got a mini set of 2 perfumes from Atelier. This set has the vanilla and the orange fragrances. Again, I was introduced to these with a sample of the Orange Sanguine. I also happen to love vanilla so this set is perfect for me. I also used a code for a deluxed size Stila CC Cream, I had been wanting to try this since it came out. This was a small order but everything was on my wish list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ioreth (Oct 20, 2013)

My purchase from ebay: korean cosmetics from Etude House, TonyMoly, Skinfood, Skin79, The Face Shop







First picture (from left): Skin79 Green Tea Mist Toner, Skin79 BB O2 Cleanser, Tony Moly Broccoli Sprout Cleansing Cream, Tony Moly Red Appletox Honey Cream, Tony Moly Appletox Smooth Massage Peeling Cream, Etude House Moistfull Aloe Soothing Cream*+* first essence, The Face Shop Aloe Fresh Super Moisture Gel, SKINFOOD Rice Mask, SKINFOOD Banana Yogurt Mask

Second picture (from left): Tony Moly Hello Bunny Perfume (Momo Fruity), Tony Moly Pocket Bunny sleek mist, Etude House Dear Girl Be Clear BB Cream, The Face Shop Lovely ME:EX Pastel Cushion Blusher (Plum Cushion), Etude House Sweet Recipe Choux Base (2 Berry Choux), Etude House Sweet Recipe Cupcake All Over Color (OR202 Peach), Etude House Sweet Recipe Dear My Jelly Lips Talk (Mango and Orange), Tony Moly Dear Me Petite Cotton Pack (Pink Beige)

Everything is absolutely perfect, I will write a review later


----------



## jaylee78 (Oct 20, 2013)

Some of my most recent purchases...


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *la rubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally found the Maybelline LE matte color tattoos at CVS.  I got the nude pink one.  Loving it so far!  I hope they make it permanent.
WHAT!? Some how I didn't know these existed!  SOO excited to try.. I love color tattoos!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought the Bon Jovi Palette from The Balm. I got Lancome Comforting Creamy Cream Cleanser - Dry Skin.. Revlon Bronzer, Cover Girl Lipstick - Romance.
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I made a mini Sephora purchase:





I got a small size of the Bumble and Bumble Hairdressers Invisible Oil. I had received a sample of this months ago and was impressed with it. The larger size is about $38 I think so when I saw this mini size for $18 I jumped on it.

I also got a mini set of 2 perfumes from Atelier. This set has the vanilla and the orange fragrances. Again, I was introduced to these with a sample of the Orange Sanguine. I also happen to love vanilla so this set is perfect for me.

I also used a code for a deluxed size Stila CC Cream, I had been wanting to try this since it came out.

This was a small order but everything was on my wish list




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ioreth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My purchase from ebay: korean cosmetics from Etude House, TonyMoly, Skinfood, Skin79, The Face Shop







First picture (from left): Skin79 Green Tea Mist Toner, Skin79 BB O2 Cleanser, Tony Moly Broccoli Sprout Cleansing Cream, Tony Moly Red Appletox Honey Cream, Tony Moly Appletox Smooth Massage Peeling Cream, Etude House Moistfull Aloe Soothing Cream*+* first essence, The Face Shop Aloe Fresh Super Moisture Gel, SKINFOOD Rice Mask, SKINFOOD Banana Yogurt Mask

Second picture (from left): Tony Moly Hello Bunny Perfume (Momo Fruity), Tony Moly Pocket Bunny sleek mist, Etude House Dear Girl Be Clear BB Cream, The Face Shop Lovely ME:EX Pastel Cushion Blusher (Plum Cushion), Etude House Sweet Recipe Choux Base (2 Berry Choux), Etude House Sweet Recipe Cupcake All Over Color (OR202 Peach), Etude House Sweet Recipe Dear My Jelly Lips Talk (Mango and Orange), Tony Moly Dear Me Petite Cotton Pack (Pink Beige)

Everything is absolutely perfect, I will write a review later
That packaging on the second pic is adorable!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylee78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Some of my most recent purchases...
Nice haul, let me know how that UD spray is I have been thinking about buying it.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ioreth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My purchase from ebay: korean cosmetics from Etude House, TonyMoly, Skinfood, Skin79, The Face Shop







First picture (from left): Skin79 Green Tea Mist Toner, Skin79 BB O2 Cleanser, Tony Moly Broccoli Sprout Cleansing Cream, Tony Moly Red Appletox Honey Cream, Tony Moly Appletox Smooth Massage Peeling Cream, Etude House Moistfull Aloe Soothing Cream*+* first essence, The Face Shop Aloe Fresh Super Moisture Gel, SKINFOOD Rice Mask, SKINFOOD Banana Yogurt Mask

Second picture (from left): Tony Moly Hello Bunny Perfume (Momo Fruity), Tony Moly Pocket Bunny sleek mist, Etude House Dear Girl Be Clear BB Cream, The Face Shop Lovely ME:EX Pastel Cushion Blusher (Plum Cushion), Etude House Sweet Recipe Choux Base (2 Berry Choux), Etude House Sweet Recipe Cupcake All Over Color (OR202 Peach), Etude House Sweet Recipe Dear My Jelly Lips Talk (Mango and Orange), Tony Moly Dear Me Petite Cotton Pack (Pink Beige)

Everything is absolutely perfect, I will write a review later
I love TonyMoly! They have the cutest stuff ever!


----------



## slinka (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ioreth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My purchase from ebay: korean cosmetics from Etude House, TonyMoly, Skinfood, Skin79, The Face Shop







First picture (from left): Skin79 Green Tea Mist Toner, Skin79 BB O2 Cleanser, Tony Moly Broccoli Sprout Cleansing Cream, Tony Moly Red Appletox Honey Cream, Tony Moly Appletox Smooth Massage Peeling Cream, Etude House Moistfull Aloe Soothing Cream*+* first essence, The Face Shop Aloe Fresh Super Moisture Gel, SKINFOOD Rice Mask, SKINFOOD Banana Yogurt Mask

Second picture (from left): Tony Moly Hello Bunny Perfume (Momo Fruity), Tony Moly Pocket Bunny sleek mist, Etude House Dear Girl Be Clear BB Cream, The Face Shop Lovely ME:EX Pastel Cushion Blusher (Plum Cushion), Etude House Sweet Recipe Choux Base (2 Berry Choux), Etude House Sweet Recipe Cupcake All Over Color (OR202 Peach), Etude House Sweet Recipe Dear My Jelly Lips Talk (Mango and Orange), Tony Moly Dear Me Petite Cotton Pack (Pink Beige)

Everything is absolutely perfect, I will write a review later
Love love love everything you got!




On a separate note, you will all be seeing some shmexy green lips soon on the slinka-machine


----------



## meaganola (Oct 21, 2013)

> Love love love everything you got! On a separate note, you will all be seeing some shmexy green lips soon on the slinka-machineÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Are we talking lip tar green here? I keep going back and forth between Power Plant (free and reliable shipping) and Fractured (not free and somewhat flaky shipping, but ALICE! And it would go with a couple of my perfumes!).


----------



## slinka (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Are we talking lip tar green here? I keep going back and forth between Power Plant (free and reliable shipping) and Fractured (not free and somewhat flaky shipping, but ALICE! And it would go with a couple of my perfumes
Haha, you know me too well! The green tar is actually in my cart right now, but I haven't bitten the bullet (Trying to not buy so much!-gotta leave something for santa to get me!). I actually found someone who got a limecrime lipstick in Serpentina but doesn't want it...
Now, I should explain- I do not want to support Limecrime for a few reasons, so I don't own any and refuse to support Doe buy purchasing from her. BUT, holy shit serpentina is a gorgeous color (and I'm ok with the unicorn packaging, lol) and since this person only swatched it and is selling it for fairly cheap, I feel like I'm not really giving limecrime my money, if that makes any sense. I don't expect much from the lipstick based on reviews from her other lippies, but it's like, the perfect green I've been lusting for and it isn't full-priced. I can deal with a not-so-amazeballs formula, for a good price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Maybe it'll be good? Guess we'll see!)

Hopefully it gets here soon...I NEED green lips! lol.


Oh- and fractured. I absolutely LOVE this concept- and the art. I want the tar just to have it in my collection, lol, but I'm fairly certain the color would look _ghastly_ on me. Doesn't stop me from wanting it though! Why are you considering something with flaky shipping? Can you not just get it from OCC or Sephora? Whatever you choose- just make sure you're protected somehow (Like buyer protection on ebay/amazon, etc.)


----------



## meaganola (Oct 21, 2013)

> Haha, you know me too well! The green tar is actually in my cart right now, but I haven't bitten the bullet (Trying to not buy so much!-gotta leave something for santa to get me!). I actually found someone who got a limecrime lipstick in Serpentina but doesn't want it... Now, I should explain- I do not want to support Limecrime for a few reasons, so I don't own any and refuse to support Doe buy purchasing from her. BUT, holy shit serpentina is a gorgeous color (and I'm ok with the unicorn packaging, lol) and since this person only swatched it and is selling it for fairly cheap, I feel like I'm not really giving limecrime my money, if that makes any sense. I don't expect much from the lipstick based on reviews from her other lippies, but it's like, the perfect green I've been lusting for and it isn't full-priced. I can deal with a not-so-amazeballs formula, for a good price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Maybe it'll be good? Guess we'll see!) Hopefully it gets here soon...I NEED green lips! lol. Oh- and fractured. I absolutely LOVE this concept- and the art. I want the tar just to haveÂ it in myÂ collection, lol, but I'm fairly certain the color would look _ghastly_ on me. Doesn't stop me from wanting it though! Why are you considering something with flaky shipping? Can you not just get it from OCC or Sephora? Whatever you choose- just make sure you're protected somehow (Like buyer protection on ebay/amazon, etc.)


 As far as I know, it's only available from one source: Century Guild. I do trust that I would get it -- eventually. It's the *when* that is questionable. It's just what happens when you order makeup from an art gallery. (I've also ordered perfume and a teacup set from them, which is how I know what their shipping is like.) (I saw some swatches of Power Plant mixed in with other shades last night. It is a *magical* transformer that pushes blue shimmer into things. I think Fractured would push gold shimmer into things.)


----------



## slinka (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


As far as I know, it's only available from one source: Century Guild. I do trust that I would get it -- eventually. It's the *when* that is questionable. It's just what happens when you order makeup from an art gallery. (I've also ordered perfume and a teacup set from them, which is how I know what their shipping is like.)

(I saw some swatches of Power Plant mixed in with other shades last night. It is a *magical* transformer that pushes blue shimmer into things. I think Fractured would push gold shimmer into things.)
yeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll probably end up getting it...Power plant is amazing!
And gold shimmer? Beautiful!

http://occmakeup.com/collections/fragmented-alice They should ship to you....if you're in Portland still. Unless I am completely off on what you're talking about!!! lol.

Oh gosh...I've got the lip tar itch...I just want to go buy ...ALL of the ones missing from my collection. I mean it. ALL of them.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I'm so happy I got this kit from sephora!! Not pictured -- smashbox bb cream




Dannnng, I want that kit soo badly!!


----------



## saku (Oct 21, 2013)

I finally got the Lorac Pro palette!! It's currently 20% off at Dermstore. I literally just saw a Sponsored ad on Facebook, clicked on it, and got the palette. hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not that I need any more eyeshadows..but I've become a collector!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's all I bought, and I got free shipping and a mystery gift too. It's my first time shopping at Dermstore, and I hoping for the best! 

edit: I forgot to mention that I've been waiting for some promo to buy this palette, and it just popped up on Facebook!! must be meant to be LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 21, 2013)

> I finally got the Lorac Pro palette!! It's currently 20% offÂ at Dermstore. I literally just saw a Sponsored ad on Facebook, clicked on it, and got the palette. hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not that I need any more eyeshadows..but I've becomeÂ a collector!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's all I bought, andÂ I got free shipping and a mystery gift too. It's my first time shopping at Dermstore, and I hoping for the best!Â  edit: I forgot to mention that I've been waiting for some promo to buy this palette, and it just popped up on Facebook!! must be meant to be LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I bought something not too long ago from Dermstore and the shipping was incredibly fast.. like two days!


----------



## saku (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I bought something not too long ago from Dermstore and the shipping was incredibly fast.. like two days!
good to hear that! crossing my fingers..


----------



## meaganola (Oct 21, 2013)

I snagged the Glamour Doll Eyes Halloween collection! Both sets of shadows, but no polish or blush. And I already have shipping! And it's not a violation of my low-buy because these were specifically allowed!


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I snagged the Glamour Doll Eyes Halloween collection! Both sets of shadows, but no polish or blush. And I already have shipping! And it's not a violation of my low-buy because these were specifically allowed!
I did too! Except I got only one eyeshadow in Funeral Parlor and a nail polish in Caught in the Web (I think). I had something charge my card this morning that I was so not expecting so I couldn't get more, but I'm really happy with what I got.  I'm impressed with how fast shipping was.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 21, 2013)

My China Glaze Monsters Ball set came today! So happy, I got the whole set for $14.99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pink65419 (Oct 21, 2013)

So many nice holiday eye pallets to choose from I ended up with this one today. Too Faced Joy to the girls.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 21, 2013)

Just did a mini Zoya haul! They have a promo (up tonight at midnight!!) that if you bought any polish, you got a green one free (code is GREEN). 

Ended up with: 

Eviee





Hunter





Monica





Payton





Flynn 




Also got a free 2oz nail polish remover for spending over $30 + free shipping! All in all 5 polishes for $32  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cannot wait until they get here!!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Oct 22, 2013)

I just did a little haul on Sephora.com. I was afraid that some of the holiday sets I REALLY want will sell out, so I used my 10% off coupon and free shipping and went for it. I'll post more when I get everything.

*****I really want to get my hubby the cologne set from Sephora, where they get little samples and then a certificate to get a full size cologne. Does anyone know how quickly these sell out? Last year I tried to get it for him and couldn't get it. *****


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just did a mini Zoya haul! They have a promo (up tonight at midnight!!) that if you bought any polish, you got a green one free (code is GREEN). 

Ended up with: 

Eviee





Hunter





Monica





Payton





Flynn 




Also got a free 2oz nail polish remover for spending over $30 + free shipping! All in all 5 polishes for $32  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cannot wait until they get here!!

Girl you just inspired me to do the exact same purchase, although I bought different polishes. Most of my nail polishes are essie, I don't know why... maybe just because I love the colors but I do have 2 zoya polishes. One is Avril and I love it and the other one I hate.. it's gloopy and nasty and I remember I had it in my pile to take back. I hope these polishes are good quality. Avril is great so I have good hope for these colors. I bought 2 Marc Jacobs polishes and they were amazing so we'll see, I think nail polish technology has really come a long way. That being said, I HATE my current top coat. I lost my top coat I use almost always which is either seche vite or out the door.. and I was using essies good to go and it just is not cutting the mustard! My polish chips in 1 day!!

I got Mason from Zoya in my monthly Ipsy bag this month. It's beautiful.

I got ...

ZP595 Zoya Nail Polish in Kennedy $8 1 *$8.00* ZP678 Zoya Nail Polish in Belinda $8 1 *$8.00* ZP688 Zoya Nail Polish Payton $8 1 *$8.00* ZP687 Zoya Nail Polish in Cassedy $8 1 *$8.00* COLORCHART0117   $0 1 *$0.00* ZPPLATE13061307 Cashmeres &amp; Satins Color Swatches $0 1 *$0.00* ZP680 Zoya Nail Polish in Giovanna $0 1 *$0.00* ZPPLATE1308 Zenith - Winter Holiday Swatches $0 1 *$0.00* ZTRMAF Zoya Remove Plus Nail Polish Remover 2oz $0 1 *$0.00* Shipping *$0.00* Total *$32.00*


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 22, 2013)

I've ordered a ton of stuff online recently. I was going to wait and post a picture, but some of the TAT are lengthy, so I just decided to say what I got!

-From Kohls

-Katy Perry Ka-ching eye lashes (these are the green ones) They were a little over $1! I was so excited!

From Hit Polish (etsy)

-A mini bottle of Snow White

-A mini bottle of Represent. Both were on a huge sale and both are glittery topcoats. I love them they are so sparkly.

From Sweet Tea Apothecary (etsy)

-A sample pack of Lenore, Boleyn, and Dharma Bum I've heard good things about this company and I think the scents sounded interesting.

From 365 Days of Color Polish

-A full size of the Goblet. A gold hex glitter top coat. I had a 25% off coupon. 

From Glamour Doll Eyes

-Funeral Parlor eyeshadow (a pretty dark purple color)

-A nail polish in Caught in a Web. (blackish base with red and silverfish glitter) Both from the Halloween Collection!

From Lime Crime

-Serpentina Lipstick. I've been wanting this color for ever!

From Lush

-Demon in the Dark soap

-The Christmas Penguin Bathbomb

-A small bottle of Snow Fairy. This was my first Lush order and I'm so excited to get it!

From Nyx

-Love in Paris eyeshadow palette in Be Our Guest Maurice. This was only $3.75! I really like the Love in Paris palettes and this was super pretty!

From Victorian Disco

-A mini size jar of Bath House (a pretty greenish color)

-A mini jar of Angry Italian Vampires (black with a red sheen, that is so pretty!)

-A sample baggie of Halloween Town (black with red and gold glitters)

From Shiro Cosmetics

-A sample baggie of Diamonds (a pretty blue)

-A sample baggie of Baker's Boy (a sparkly tan color)

-Full size cub jar of I'll Move that for you (It has endermen on the jar! I'm so excited since I love Minecraft! This is a purple color)

-Cube jar of It's Mossy (This also has a Minecraft jar. This is a pretty dark green color.)

From Bath and Body Works

-Flannel Room Spray (My fave scent! It smells like a men's cologne)

-Mahogany Teakwood Room Spray (smells like Hollister, which I happen to love this scent)

-Free Twilight Woods shower gel ( I had a coupon, this is actually going to be my hubbys)

-Vermont Honey Apple lotion (it was 50% off!)

-A mini Pumpkin Apple candle (It was also 50% off)

I got a lot of stuff. I should probably go on a low buy after Christmas (which I'm not sure how well that would work out)


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey ladies- does anyone know how long it takes for Platinum to take effect at Ulta?  I'm getting a thing on my rewards statement that I'm $0.00 away from becoming Platinum but it's not showing platinum status?  Also my account isn't showing my purchase from last night.. any ideas? 





I didn't do any real damage- I got the DevaCurl Mist-Er Right in a travel size, wanted to try it before I bought the real thing.  It's super nice but I'll probably just make my own scalp spray.  Some shampoo from Kera-Care, and some body wash 



 I can't resist the cinnamon roll smell from Ulta- it smells like warm holidays!  I was thinking about buying some shampoo that was sulfate and paraben free to see if that would help my scalp, but it's so pricey.  I got samples of the Bain De Terre from Birchbox which is paraben free and still cheap(er than like.. Pureology)- so I may end up going that route.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies- does anyone know how long it takes for Platinum to take effect at Ulta?  I'm getting a thing on my rewards statement that I'm $0.00 away from becoming Platinum but it's not showing platinum status?  *Also my account isn't showing my purchase from last night.. any ideas*? 






I didn't do any real damage- I got the DevaCurl Mist-Er Right in a travel size, wanted to try it before I bought the real thing.  It's super nice but I'll probably just make my own scalp spray.  Some shampoo from Kera-Care, and some body wash 



 I can't resist the cinnamon roll smell from Ulta- it smells like warm holidays!  I was thinking about buying some shampoo that was sulfate and paraben free to see if that would help my scalp, but it's so pricey.  I got samples of the Bain De Terre from Birchbox which is paraben free and still cheap(er than like.. Pureology)- so I may end up going that route.
I placed an order a couple weeks ago from Ulta, and I finally got my points for it yesterday, so it takes awhile sadly.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I placed an order a couple weeks ago from Ulta, and I finally got my points for it yesterday, so it takes awhile sadly.

Thanks for the help- I don't think I normally check this frequently, but I knew I was so close to Platinum.. But I dunno what the page looks like when you're platinum!  It just says 0.00 where it used to say $41.00!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 22, 2013)

> Girl you just inspired me to do the exact same purchase, although I bought different polishes. Most of my nail polishes are essie, I don't know why... maybe just because I love the colors but I do have 2 zoya polishes. One is Avril and I love it and the other one I hate.. it's gloopy and nasty and I remember I had it in my pile to take back. I hope these polishes are good quality. Avril is great so I have good hope for these colors. I bought 2 Marc Jacobs polishes and they were amazing so we'll see, I think nail polish technology has really come a long way. That being said, I HATE my current top coat. I lost my top coat I use almost always which is either seche vite or out the door.. and I was using essies good to go and it just is not cutting the mustard! My polish chips in 1 day!!


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Woohoo!! Glad you were able to use the promo before it expired! Great choices. I love Zoya and needed to expand my collection. I haven't had much luck with Essie lately, quality and color issues. I'll have to check out the MJ collection, wasn't sure if it was overrated or not. I also need a new top coat, was going to try Zoya's but didn't have the best reviews and you can get SV for like $5 on amazon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Juliaz (Oct 22, 2013)

OK, after forgetting...yes, forgetting...I had this account and letting it lie dormant for exactly 7 years, this is my first post. I figure it's easiest to start back in the "I've sinned" section. I don't know what in the world is going on with me but this last month I've gone on a makeup rampage. So what I have I hauled?

Chanel - 

Rouge Moire nail polish

Rose Moire nail polish

Les Beiges in 20

Poudre Universelle Libre (Loose Powder) in 30

Lipliner - Natural

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Secret

MAC - 

Pro Longwear Concealer NC20

Paint Pot Painterly

Paint Pot Vintage Selection

Eyeshadow in Satin Taupe

Benefit -

Gimme Brow

HiBeam

Urban Decay -

24/7 Eyeshadow Pencils - Mushroom, Sin, Rehab, Delinquent

Naked Basics Palette

Revolution Lipstick - Shame, Venom, Jilted, Native

24/7 Lipliner - Ozone 2x, Venom

DUO Lash glue and 3 packs of various eyelashes

YSL Touche Eclat BD20

Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner - Black

Revlon 3D Mascara

Then the tools - various sharpeners

Sigma Brushes - E25, E55, Color Payoff Kit, F80, P80, P82, P88

Sigma Extravaganza Brush Case

Sephora Lash Amplifier (IMHO the greatest thing since sliced bread - not really - but close). I think I might buy a couple more to have on hand.

This is just this last month and I'm sure I'm forgetting something or other. I am sick to my stomach as I write this because little individual trips didn't make it seem like it was THAT much. I guess it is (this is NOT including all the hair/skin care!) ...but oh, I'm so happy!


----------



## saku (Oct 22, 2013)

I went to L'occitane today, and bought a bunch of their bar soaps! i also got some lotion. But here's what surprised me: I was given a lot of samples!! The SA gave me something like 5 packets of the immortelle day cream, 2 of another moisturizer, 4 of the jasmine-bergamot fragrance sample, and the divine cream trio! I was so surprised because I thought i read somewhere that they never give out samples. I didn't even ask for the free samples. &lt;3 l'occitane   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to L'occitane today, and bought a bunch of their bar soaps! i also got some lotion. But here's what surprised me: I was given a lot of samples!! The SA gave me something like 5 packets of the immortelle day cream, 2 of another moisturizer, 4 of the jasmine-bergamot fragrance sample, and the divine cream trio! I was so surprised because I thought i read somewhere that they never give out samples. I didn't even ask for the free samples. &lt;3 l'occitane   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
yes!!! They do give out a ton of foils. My L'Occitane is incredibly slow and whenever I walk in the SAs always seem surprised. The other day I kinda walked in an straight up announced I WANT SAMPLES. I stood through a 15 minute long demonstration of the divine cream trio then she handed me like 8 foils. Yay!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2013)

I got my super pretty Zoya haul today!





Blaze, Peyton, Aurora, Nyx, Mosheen, Dream, Giovanna, and Logan &lt;3 Also, a free 2 oz and 1 oz of remover and a Qtica topcoat mini.

I've been lusting after Blaze, Aurora, and Logan since last year! Now that I got the color spoons of the new collection, I neeeed Cassedy and Seraphina, too.

Wearing Dream now, and it's so pretty it's distracting.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my super pretty Zoya haul today!





Blaze, Peyton, Aurora, Nyx, Mosheen, Dream, Giovanna, and Logan &lt;3 Also, a free 2 oz and 1 oz of remover and a Qtica topcoat mini.

I've been lusting after Blaze, Aurora, and Logan since last year! Now that I got the color spoons of the new collection, I neeeed Cassedy and Seraphina, too.

Wearing Dream now, and it's so pretty it's distracting.
Soooo pretty!! I cannot WAIT for mine to get here!! I feel like Veruca Salt from Charie and the Chocolate Factory, I want it now!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my super pretty Zoya haul today!





Blaze, Peyton, Aurora, Nyx, Mosheen, Dream, Giovanna, and Logan &lt;3 Also, a free 2 oz and 1 oz of remover and a Qtica topcoat mini.

I've been lusting after Blaze, Aurora, and Logan since last year! Now that I got the color spoons of the new collection, I neeeed Cassedy and Seraphina, too.

Wearing Dream now, and it's so pretty it's distracting.
Soooo pretty!! I cannot WAIT for mine to get here!! I feel like Veruca Salt from Charie and the Chocolate Factory, I want it now!


Ooh, what ones did you order? I did not expect them to show up today, I just got tracking this morning!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my super pretty Zoya haul today!





Blaze, Peyton, Aurora, Nyx, Mosheen, Dream, Giovanna, and Logan &lt;3 Also, a free 2 oz and 1 oz of remover and a Qtica topcoat mini.

I've been lusting after Blaze, Aurora, and Logan since last year! Now that I got the color spoons of the new collection, I neeeed Cassedy and Seraphina, too.

Wearing Dream now, and it's so pretty it's distracting.
This is exactly what's in my cart right now, except I have Storm &amp; Neve instead of Logan. 



 

They're all SO PRETTY!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my super pretty Zoya haul today!





Blaze, Peyton, Aurora, Nyx, Mosheen, Dream, Giovanna, and Logan &lt;3 Also, a free 2 oz and 1 oz of remover and a Qtica topcoat mini.

I've been lusting after Blaze, Aurora, and Logan since last year! Now that I got the color spoons of the new collection, I neeeed Cassedy and Seraphina, too.

Wearing Dream now, and it's so pretty it's distracting.
This is exactly what's in my cart right now, except I have Storm &amp; Neve instead of Logan. 



 

They're all SO PRETTY!!

I already have Storm, and it is one of my absolute favorites! I like Neve, too, was considering that one but I wanted to try a Pixie Dust instead!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## madeupMegan (Oct 23, 2013)

My J&amp;J haul! Yay for family discounts!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've ordered a ton of stuff online recently. I was going to wait and post a picture, but some of the TAT are lengthy, so I just decided to say what I got!

-From Kohls

-Katy Perry Ka-ching eye lashes (these are the green ones) They were a little over $1! I was so excited!

From Hit Polish (etsy)

-A mini bottle of Snow White

-A mini bottle of Represent. Both were on a huge sale and both are glittery topcoats. I love them they are so sparkly.

From Sweet Tea Apothecary (etsy)

-A sample pack of Lenore, Boleyn, and Dharma Bum I've heard good things about this company and I think the scents sounded interesting.

From 365 Days of Color Polish

-A full size of the Goblet. A gold hex glitter top coat. I had a 25% off coupon. 

From Glamour Doll Eyes

-Funeral Parlor eyeshadow (a pretty dark purple color)

-A nail polish in Caught in a Web. (blackish base with red and silverfish glitter) Both from the Halloween Collection!

From Lime Crime

-Serpentina Lipstick. I've been wanting this color for ever!

From Lush

-Demon in the Dark soap

-The Christmas Penguin Bathbomb

-A small bottle of Snow Fairy. This was my first Lush order and I'm so excited to get it!

From Nyx

-Love in Paris eyeshadow palette in Be Our Guest Maurice. This was only $3.75! I really like the Love in Paris palettes and this was super pretty!

From Victorian Disco

-A mini size jar of Bath House (a pretty greenish color)

-A mini jar of Angry Italian Vampires (black with a red sheen, that is so pretty!)

-A sample baggie of Halloween Town (black with red and gold glitters)

From Shiro Cosmetics

-A sample baggie of Diamonds (a pretty blue)

-A sample baggie of Baker's Boy (a sparkly tan color)

-Full size cub jar of I'll Move that for you (It has endermen on the jar! I'm so excited since I love Minecraft! This is a purple color)

-Cube jar of It's Mossy (This also has a Minecraft jar. This is a pretty dark green color.)

From Bath and Body Works

-Flannel Room Spray (My fave scent! It smells like a men's cologne)

-Mahogany Teakwood Room Spray (smells like Hollister, which I happen to love this scent)

-Free Twilight Woods shower gel ( I had a coupon, this is actually going to be my hubbys)

-Vermont Honey Apple lotion (it was 50% off!)

-A mini Pumpkin Apple candle (It was also 50% off)

I got a lot of stuff. I should probably go on a low buy after Christmas (which I'm not sure how well that would work out)
Great haul!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 24, 2013)

Yay! My Beauty Sage order came in after I got the gift certificate from Rue La La thanks to a member here mentioning it! I also picked up a Physicians Formula liquid liner (40% off!) and a Milani Shadow Eyes stick thingy in blue for Friday's Halloween make up


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My China Glaze Monsters Ball set came today! So happy, I got the whole set for $14.99







That's a great price!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pink65419* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So many nice holiday eye pallets to choose from I ended up with this one today. Too Faced Joy to the girls.




So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just did a mini Zoya haul! They have a promo (up tonight at midnight!!) that if you bought any polish, you got a green one free (code is GREEN).

Ended up with:

Eviee





Hunter





Monica





Payton





Flynn




Also got a free 2oz nail polish remover for spending over $30 + free shipping! All in all 5 polishes for $32  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cannot wait until they get here!!

Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just did a mini Zoya haul! They have a promo (up tonight at midnight!!) that if you bought any polish, you got a green one free (code is GREEN).

Ended up with:

Eviee





Hunter





Monica





Payton





Flynn




Also got a free 2oz nail polish remover for spending over $30 + free shipping! All in all 5 polishes for $32  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cannot wait until they get here!!

Girl you just inspired me to do the exact same purchase, although I bought different polishes. Most of my nail polishes are essie, I don't know why... maybe just because I love the colors but I do have 2 zoya polishes. One is Avril and I love it and the other one I hate.. it's gloopy and nasty and I remember I had it in my pile to take back. I hope these polishes are good quality. Avril is great so I have good hope for these colors. I bought 2 Marc Jacobs polishes and they were amazing so we'll see, I think nail polish technology has really come a long way. That being said, I HATE my current top coat. I lost my top coat I use almost always which is either seche vite or out the door.. and I was using essies good to go and it just is not cutting the mustard! My polish chips in 1 day!!

I got Mason from Zoya in my monthly Ipsy bag this month. It's beautiful.

I got ...

ZP595 Zoya Nail Polish in Kennedy $8 1 *$8.00* ZP678 Zoya Nail Polish in Belinda $8 1 *$8.00* ZP688 Zoya Nail Polish Payton $8 1 *$8.00* ZP687 Zoya Nail Polish in Cassedy $8 1 *$8.00* COLORCHART0117   $0 1 *$0.00* ZPPLATE13061307 Cashmeres &amp; Satins Color Swatches $0 1 *$0.00* ZP680 Zoya Nail Polish in Giovanna $0 1 *$0.00* ZPPLATE1308 Zenith - Winter Holiday Swatches $0 1 *$0.00* ZTRMAF Zoya Remove Plus Nail Polish Remover 2oz $0 1 *$0.00* Shipping *$0.00* Total *$32.00* Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JulesF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, after forgetting...yes, forgetting...I had this account and letting it lie dormant for exactly 7 years, this is my first post. I figure it's easiest to start back in the "I've sinned" section. I don't know what in the world is going on with me but this last month I've gone on a makeup rampage. So what I have I hauled?

Chanel -

Rouge Moire nail polish

Rose Moire nail polish

Les Beiges in 20

Poudre Universelle Libre (Loose Powder) in 30

Lipliner - Natural

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Secret

MAC -

Pro Longwear Concealer NC20

Paint Pot Painterly

Paint Pot Vintage Selection

Eyeshadow in Satin Taupe

Benefit -

Gimme Brow

HiBeam

Urban Decay -

24/7 Eyeshadow Pencils - Mushroom, Sin, Rehab, Delinquent

Naked Basics Palette

Revolution Lipstick - Shame, Venom, Jilted, Native

24/7 Lipliner - Ozone 2x, Venom

DUO Lash glue and 3 packs of various eyelashes

YSL Touche Eclat BD20

Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner - Black

Revlon 3D Mascara

Then the tools - various sharpeners

Sigma Brushes - E25, E55, Color Payoff Kit, F80, P80, P82, P88

Sigma Extravaganza Brush Case

Sephora Lash Amplifier (IMHO the greatest thing since sliced bread - not really - but close). I think I might buy a couple more to have on hand.

This is just this last month and I'm sure I'm forgetting something or other. I am sick to my stomach as I write this because little individual trips didn't make it seem like it was THAT much. I guess it is (this is NOT including all the hair/skin care!) ...but oh, I'm so happy!

 
Welcome back! That's an amazing haul.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my super pretty Zoya haul today!





Blaze, Peyton, Aurora, Nyx, Mosheen, Dream, Giovanna, and Logan &lt;3 Also, a free 2 oz and 1 oz of remover and a Qtica topcoat mini.

I've been lusting after Blaze, Aurora, and Logan since last year! Now that I got the color spoons of the new collection, I neeeed Cassedy and Seraphina, too.

Wearing Dream now, and it's so pretty it's distracting.
The ornate collection is one of my favorite Zoya collections.  I need to buy dream its so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My J&amp;J haul! Yay for family discounts!
Nice, I love those Neutrogena wipes.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! My Beauty Sage order came in after I got the gift certificate from Rue La La thanks to a member here mentioning it!

I also picked up a Physicians Formula liquid liner (40% off!) and a Milani Shadow Eyes stick thingy in blue for Friday's Halloween make up




That was fast! let me know if the toner is as amazing as the scrub.


----------



## MizDenise (Oct 24, 2013)

I can't start a new thread, I'm not allowed so I'm going to ask my question here,

What sub boxes offer the option of using PayPal??


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 24, 2013)

> I can't start a new thread, I'm not allowed so I'm going to ask my question here, What sub boxes offer the option of using PayPal??


 I think Glossybox is one of them... Although I buy those at 6 month increments...I can't recall the rest and I have like 6 subs &gt;_


----------



## saku (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! My Beauty Sage order came in after I got the gift certificate from Rue La La thanks to a member here mentioning it!

I also picked up a Physicians Formula liquid liner (40% off!) and a Milani Shadow Eyes stick thingy in blue for Friday's Halloween make up






You got the suki! i just used up mine, and put up a pic in the 'used up' thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MizDenise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't start a new thread, I'm not allowed so I'm going to ask my question here,

What sub boxes offer the option of using PayPal??
I think Eco Emi and Madd Cat Style (and probably more indies I can't think of at the moment), but you might be better off asking this question over here.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 25, 2013)

I just placed another Ulta order, but I had a 20% off coupon and some of these items I'm planning on gifting. 

-Butter London 12 piece set. I'm planning on keeping a few of these and then using a couple as a stocking stuffers for my sisters.

-Philosophy Cinnamon Buns 3-in-1

-Philosophy Fruitcake mix (I thought this was so cool!)

-An Ulta Mini Blockbuster

-An Ulta Light Them Up Eye and Lip set (this will probably be a gift for my mom)

-A NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Green Sparkle

-A NYX Loose Pearl Eye Shadow in Oro. 

From Sephora

-OCC Mini 4 pack of Lip Tars. I've been meaning to get these!

From Target:

-NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk (since everyone was talking about it, I decided that I'd try it out.)

-Bella by Illume candle in Island Moonlight

-Pumpkin Cheesecake candle

From Khols:

-Red Velvet Cupcake candle

From Bath and Body Works:

-Lambie shea infused socks (these are the best things ever!)

-Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Whipped Shimmer Body Cream (it was 50% off)

-Country Chic body lotion (was free with a coupon)

From TJ Maxx 

-H2O Apricot Body Puree

-A! Absolute face wipes ( I got these in Glossybox a couple months ago and they are great!)

-Ciate Velvet manicure set.

That's it! Like I said some of this stuff will probably end up being Christmas gifts. I do tend to shop more around this time of year, but I do plan on going on a low buy after the holidays!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just placed another Ulta order, but I had a 20% off coupon and some of these items I'm planning on gifting. 

-Butter London 12 piece set. I'm planning on keeping a few of these and then using a couple as a stocking stuffers for my sisters.

-Philosophy Cinnamon Buns 3-in-1

-Philosophy Fruitcake mix (I thought this was so cool!)

-An Ulta Mini Blockbuster

-An Ulta Light Them Up Eye and Lip set (this will probably be a gift for my mom)

-A NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Green Sparkle

-A NYX Loose Pearl Eye Shadow in Oro. 

From Sephora

-OCC Mini 4 pack of Lip Tars. I've been meaning to get these!

From Target:

-NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk (since everyone was talking about it, I decided that I'd try it out.)

-Bella by Illume candle in Island Moonlight

-Pumpkin Cheesecake candle

From Khols:

-Red Velvet Cupcake candle

From Bath and Body Works:

-Lambie shea infused socks (these are the best things ever!)

-Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Whipped Shimmer Body Cream (it was 50% off)

-Country Chic body lotion (was free with a coupon)

From TJ Maxx 

-H2O Apricot Body Puree

-A! Absolute face wipes ( I got these in Glossybox a couple months ago and they are great!)

-Ciate Velvet manicure set.

That's it! Like I said some of this stuff will probably end up being Christmas gifts. I do tend to shop more around this time of year, but I do plan on going on a low buy after the holidays! 

Nice haul!  and when does that 20% off coupon expire?  I have one.. I'm just trying to figure out how/when to use it.  My Ulta account online is being really bizarre.. won't let me adjust my cart at all.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nice haul!  and when does that 20% off coupon expire?  I have one.. I'm just trying to figure out how/when to use it.  My Ulta account online is being really bizarre.. won't let me adjust my cart at all.
Thanks! It expires November 2nd I believe. I just had to use mine today because the double points thing is ending soon and I really want to hit platinum by the end of the year!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! It expires November 2nd I believe. I just had to use mine today because the double points thing is ending soon and I really want to hit platinum by the end of the year!  

Ohh yeah!  I think I'm close to Platinum.  Again, my account is way screwed up.  I should just contact someone about that.  I also need to go into the store and just buy some things!  Stock up for Secret Santa!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! My Beauty Sage order came in after I got the gift certificate from Rue La La thanks to a member here mentioning it!

I also picked up a Physicians Formula liquid liner (40% off!) and a Milani Shadow Eyes stick thingy in blue for Friday's Halloween make up




Suki goodness! Love it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just placed another Ulta order, but I had a 20% off coupon and some of these items I'm planning on gifting. 

-Butter London 12 piece set. I'm planning on keeping a few of these and then using a couple as a stocking stuffers for my sisters.

-Philosophy Cinnamon Buns 3-in-1

-Philosophy Fruitcake mix (I thought this was so cool!)

-An Ulta Mini Blockbuster

-An Ulta Light Them Up Eye and Lip set (this will probably be a gift for my mom)

-A NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Green Sparkle

-A NYX Loose Pearl Eye Shadow in Oro. 

From Sephora

-OCC Mini 4 pack of Lip Tars. I've been meaning to get these!

From Target:

-NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk (since everyone was talking about it, I decided that I'd try it out.)

-Bella by Illume candle in Island Moonlight

-Pumpkin Cheesecake candle

From Khols:

-Red Velvet Cupcake candle

From Bath and Body Works:

-Lambie shea infused socks (these are the best things ever!)

-Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Whipped Shimmer Body Cream (it was 50% off)

-Country Chic body lotion (was free with a coupon)

From TJ Maxx 

-H2O Apricot Body Puree

-A! Absolute face wipes ( I got these in Glossybox a couple months ago and they are great!)

-Ciate Velvet manicure set.

That's it! Like I said some of this stuff will probably end up being Christmas gifts. I do tend to shop more around this time of year, but I do plan on going on a low buy after the holidays! 

WOW! What a fantastic haul!


----------



## KNJScorpio (Oct 25, 2013)

I also did a Ulta haul. I originally got 10% off prestige cosmetics and 20% off everything else but when I asked why I only got 10% on Facebook suddenly I got 20% off everything in my email. It was very nice LOL. I ended up with:

*Eye Studio Lasting Drama Gel Eyeliner by Maybelline in Brown*

*Dermadoctor Ain't Misbehaving Acne Cleanser*

*Maybelline Fit Me Foundation Stick*

*Anastasia Brow Gel*

*EOS Holiday Lip Balm (YAY! I can't wait to try the Vanilla)*

*Real Tech. Core Collection Brush Set*

I also did a Sephora and Lush order in the last few weeks. From Sephora I got:

*Clarisonic Replacement Brush Head (Deep Pore)*

*LORAC PRO To Go Palette*

*Kat Von D Lock It Foundation*

From Lush:

*Twilight Shower Gel*

*Rose Jam Shower Gel*

*Bombarino Bath Bomb*

*Cinders Bath Bomb*

*The Witches Ball (I think it's a bubble bar)*


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNJScorpio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also did a Ulta haul. I originally got 10% off prestige cosmetics and 20% off everything else but when I asked why I only got 10% on Facebook suddenly I got 20% off everything in my email. It was very nice LOL. I ended up with:

*Eye Studio Lasting Drama Gel Eyeliner by Maybelline in Brown*

*Dermadoctor Ain't Misbehaving Acne Cleanser*

*Maybelline Fit Me Foundation Stick*

*Anastasia Brow Gel*

*EOS Holiday Lip Balm (YAY! I can't wait to try the Vanilla)*

*Real Tech. Core Collection Brush Set*

I also did a Sephora and Lush order in the last few weeks. From Sephora I got:

*Clarisonic Replacement Brush Head (Deep Pore)*

*LORAC PRO To Go Palette*

*Kat Von D Lock It Foundation*

From Lush:

*Twilight Shower Gel*

*Rose Jam Shower Gel*

*Bombarino Bath Bomb*

*Cinders Bath Bomb*

*The Witches Ball (I think it's a bubble bar)*
Nice hauls!  

I wish I had a Lush closer to me.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just hit the place order at Beauty Brands. I will be keeping some and hopefully using some as a Secret Santa!!! Six DL polishes for under $60!!!!


Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Neutrals



Color: Sugar Daddy




Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Glitter In the Air




Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Mermaid's Dream


Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Bad Romance



Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Summer Mermaid Fantasy 2013 Collection



Color: Mermaid's Kiss



Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Razzle Dazzle




Hempz Triple Moisture Body Creme and Hand Sanitizer Travel Pack




Merchandise Subtotal


$57.00 FREE SHIPPING!!!!

I will have to post a pic of the little beauties when they arrive!!!!
I'm so tempted.....especially since Today was a Fairytale is back and stock and that's the one polish that I really want for some reason.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so tempted.....especially since Today was a Fairytale is back and stock and that's the one polish that I really want for some reason.
Do it!

I bought the DLs when this sale first started and I'm really happy with them!


----------



## slinka (Oct 25, 2013)

I need a little retail therapy... my poor, poor bank account lol.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 25, 2013)

@slinka haha me tooo!! Even tho I just bought Zoya's, I am itching to spend more!!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just hit the place order at Beauty Brands. I will be keeping some and hopefully using some as a Secret Santa!!! Six DL polishes for under $60!!!!


Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Neutrals



Color: Sugar Daddy




Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Glitter In the Air




Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Mermaid's Dream


Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Bad Romance



Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Summer Mermaid Fantasy 2013 Collection



Color: Mermaid's Kiss



Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Razzle Dazzle




Hempz Triple Moisture Body Creme and Hand Sanitizer Travel Pack




Merchandise Subtotal


$57.00 FREE SHIPPING!!!!

I will have to post a pic of the little beauties when they arrive!!!!
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just placed another Ulta order, but I had a 20% off coupon and some of these items I'm planning on gifting.

-Butter London 12 piece set. I'm planning on keeping a few of these and then using a couple as a stocking stuffers for my sisters.

-Philosophy Cinnamon Buns 3-in-1

-Philosophy Fruitcake mix (I thought this was so cool!)

-An Ulta Mini Blockbuster

-An Ulta Light Them Up Eye and Lip set (this will probably be a gift for my mom)

-A NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Green Sparkle

-A NYX Loose Pearl Eye Shadow in Oro.

From Sephora

-OCC Mini 4 pack of Lip Tars. I've been meaning to get these!

From Target:

-NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk (since everyone was talking about it, I decided that I'd try it out.)

-Bella by Illume candle in Island Moonlight

-Pumpkin Cheesecake candle

From Khols:

-Red Velvet Cupcake candle

From Bath and Body Works:

-Lambie shea infused socks (these are the best things ever!)

-Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Whipped Shimmer Body Cream (it was 50% off)

-Country Chic body lotion (was free with a coupon)

From TJ Maxx

-H2O Apricot Body Puree

-A! Absolute face wipes ( I got these in Glossybox a couple months ago and they are great!)

-Ciate Velvet manicure set.

That's it! Like I said some of this stuff will probably end up being Christmas gifts. I do tend to shop more around this time of year, but I do plan on going on a low buy after the holidays! 
Those are all great purchases!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNJScorpio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also did a Ulta haul. I originally got 10% off prestige cosmetics and 20% off everything else but when I asked why I only got 10% on Facebook suddenly I got 20% off everything in my email. It was very nice LOL. I ended up with:

*Eye Studio Lasting Drama Gel Eyeliner by Maybelline in Brown*

*Dermadoctor Ain't Misbehaving Acne Cleanser*

*Maybelline Fit Me Foundation Stick*

*Anastasia Brow Gel*

*EOS Holiday Lip Balm (YAY! I can't wait to try the Vanilla)*

*Real Tech. Core Collection Brush Set*

I also did a Sephora and Lush order in the last few weeks. From Sephora I got:

*Clarisonic Replacement Brush Head (Deep Pore)*

*LORAC PRO To Go Palette*

*Kat Von D Lock It Foundation*

From Lush:

*Twilight Shower Gel*

*Rose Jam Shower Gel*

*Bombarino Bath Bomb*

*Cinders Bath Bomb*

*The Witches Ball (I think it's a bubble bar)*
Nice! I need to go on a Lush spree soon.


----------



## Dots (Oct 26, 2013)

Do I need a chocolate strawberry face mask, Lorac Porefection Powder, and a bunch of NYX glosses?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do I need a chocolate strawberry face mask, Lorac Porefection Powder, and a bunch of NYX glosses?

Yes, absolutely you do!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 26, 2013)

Totally.



> Do I need a chocolate strawberry face mask, Lorac Porefection Powder, and a bunch of NYX glosses?


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 27, 2013)

Just used my Ulta 20% off coupon in the store. I came to realize how much of a Sephora snob I become. I was avoiding buying things I know I could get at Sephora. I ended up getting the stila liquid lipstick because the guy was so helpful anyway though, despite knowing I could get it through sephora . It is in carina and I love it because it is super bright! I also got a butter London Polish in Black knight because it has been on my list for a while.


----------



## saycrackagain (Oct 27, 2013)

I was all, "no-buy!" But then...



And also, this:



IN MY DEFENSE I have wanted Lash Stash for 5 or 6 years now. Oh, and the Sephora active code I used? Another mascara. NO REGRETS.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 28, 2013)

> I was all, "no-buy!" But then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Clinique Bottom Lash mascara CHANGED my life...stuff is amazing! Excellent formula, perfectly sized brush for under eye area, and most importantly-NO smudging!! Speaking of..I need to get a couple more for my stash!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nin5in (Oct 28, 2013)

(Disclaimer: These are not my pictures, I'm just too lazy to take my own.)

My recent purchases:





L.A. Color 3 Color Eyeshadow Palette in Passion Flower





L.A. Colors 3 Color Eyeshadow Palette in Peony





L.A. Colors 5 Color Metallic Eyeshadow in Wine &amp; Roses





L.A. Colors Jumbo Eye Pencil in Pool Party





L.A. Colors Jumbo Eye Pencils in Waves (bottom) &amp; Bikini Time (top)





L.A. Colors Jumbo Eye Pencil in Summer Love





L.A. Colors Jumbo Eye Pencil in Sand Castles (I don't own the eyeshadow)





L.A. Colors Lipstick &amp; Lipgloss Duo in Twinkle (left), Pleasure (2nd left), Flushed (2nd right), and Charmed (right)





Aziza Eyeshadow Palette in Nashville





L.A. Colors Bold Eyes Palettes in Striking (left) and Flashy (right)





Skinny Girl Tinted Lip Balm in Fuschia

Items not pictured: Colormates Eyeshadow Palette in Garden Party (shimmery neutrals, aquas, and purples) and Flower Bouquet (shimmery purples, blues, oranges, and greens)  , L.A. Colors 10 Color Eyeshadow Palette in Splash (satin blues &amp; greens)


----------



## JC327 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do I need a chocolate strawberry face mask, Lorac Porefection Powder, and a bunch of NYX glosses?
Yes!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just used my Ulta 20% off coupon in the store. I came to realize how much of a Sephora snob I become. I was avoiding buying things I know I could get at Sephora. I ended up getting the stila liquid lipstick because the guy was so helpful anyway though, despite knowing I could get it through sephora . It is in carina and I love it because it is super bright! I also got a butter London Polish in Black knight because it has been on my list for a while. 


Nice, I have been waiting to try that lippie might have to pick it up soon.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was all, "no-buy!" But then...





And also, this:





IN MY DEFENSE I have wanted Lash Stash for 5 or 6 years now. Oh, and the Sephora active code I used? Another mascara. NO REGRETS.
Nice! I've been eyeing that kit for a while. I really want to try the new Tarte and Too Faced mascaras.

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I have NO idea why it only charged me $.01 for a BL polish but I wasn't passing it up!!!!*   *Order Summary* *Item*

*Quantity*

*Price*

*Total*







*3 Free Nail Lacquer*
by Butter London
Fizzy Pop
SKU:2265014

1

$0.01

$0.01







*Variety Sampler*
by Variety
SKU:2253000

1

$0.00

$0.00

Merchandise Total: $0.01 

Subtotal: $0.01
Shipping: $5.95
Tax: $0.37

*TOTAL:* $6.33
Nice!!!

I'm still kicking myself for missing out on the B2G1 BL sale on Saturday.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was all, "no-buy!" But then...





And also, this:





IN MY DEFENSE I have wanted Lash Stash for 5 or 6 years now. Oh, and the Sephora active code I used? Another mascara. NO REGRETS.
Wow you will definitely have lots of mascaras to play with!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I have NO idea why it only charged me $.01 for a BL polish but I wasn't passing it up!!!!*   *Order Summary* *Item*

*Quantity*

*Price*

*Total*







*3 Free Nail Lacquer*
by Butter London
Fizzy Pop
SKU:2265014

1

$0.01

$0.01







*Variety Sampler*
by Variety
SKU:2253000

1

$0.00

$0.00

Merchandise Total: $0.01 

Subtotal: $0.01
Shipping: $5.95
Tax: $0.37

*TOTAL:* $6.33
That's definitely a great price!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nin5in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  (Disclaimer: These are not my pictures, I'm just too lazy to take my own.)

My recent purchases:





L.A. Color 3 Color Eyeshadow Palette in Passion Flower





L.A. Colors 3 Color Eyeshadow Palette in Peony





L.A. Colors 5 Color Metallic Eyeshadow in Wine &amp; Roses





L.A. Colors Jumbo Eye Pencil in Pool Party





L.A. Colors Jumbo Eye Pencils in Waves (bottom) &amp; Bikini Time (top)





L.A. Colors Jumbo Eye Pencil in Summer Love





L.A. Colors Jumbo Eye Pencil in Sand Castles (I don't own the eyeshadow)





L.A. Colors Lipstick &amp; Lipgloss Duo in Twinkle (left), Pleasure (2nd left), Flushed (2nd right), and Charmed (right)





Aziza Eyeshadow Palette in Nashville





L.A. Colors Bold Eyes Palettes in Striking (left) and Flashy (right)





Skinny Girl Tinted Lip Balm in Fuschia

Items not pictured: Colormates Eyeshadow Palette in Garden Party (shimmery neutrals, aquas, and purples) and Flower Bouquet (shimmery purples, blues, oranges, and greens)  , L.A. Colors 10 Color Eyeshadow Palette in Splash (satin blues &amp; greens)
Loving all the bright colors!


----------



## nin5in (Oct 28, 2013)

@JC327  Thanks. How could I pass them up? The Dollar Tree and the Dollar Store is a mecca for me.


----------



## madeupMegan (Oct 28, 2013)

My recent "freebies" haul!









Awesome right? I got all of these from attending an event with my mom, from a friend, and the BBW from a stay at Holiday Inn!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I have NO idea why it only charged me $.01 for a BL polish but I wasn't passing it up!!!!*   *Order Summary* *Item*

*Quantity*

*Price*

*Total*







*3 Free Nail Lacquer*
by Butter London
Fizzy Pop
SKU:2265014

1

$0.01

$0.01







*Variety Sampler*
by Variety
SKU:2253000

1

$0.00

$0.00

Merchandise Total: $0.01 

Subtotal: $0.01
Shipping: $5.95
Tax: $0.37

*TOTAL:* $6.33
Nice!! You can't even find Fizzy Pop now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 28, 2013)

I just bought more nail polish! Which I so do not need, but I'm addicted!

From Beauty Brands (which BTW, all their Deborah Lippmann stuff is going to be on sale until it sells out since they are discontinuing it from their store!)

-Deborah Lippman polish in Ruby Red Slippers. Black with red glitter. Super pretty and I've never tried one of her polish's before so I'm excited!

From Hit Polish on etsy (all of these are minis)

-Sweet Potato Souffle. Black, orange, brown, and white glitter top coat.

-Thankful. Yellow, brown, and orange glitter top coat. I liked this one because of all the different types of glitter and because there is like flower shaped glitter in it!

-She's a Glamazon. Hot pink, gold, and silver. Love all the different shaped glitter, especially the star and moon! This was also the last one so I'm excited I got it!

From the Butter London website (why did I sign up for their emails?)

-Holly Jolly Holiday Duo! The red one is Chancer (which looks very similar to one of the DL polishes I was considering on Beauty Brands) and the green one is British Racing Green (which has been on my polish wist list for a while!)

At least I didn't do too bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ooh! I'm on ButterLondon site now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 28, 2013)

Too bad the Glam Rock is not available on ButterLondon


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nin5in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @JC327  Thanks. How could I pass them up? The Dollar Tree and the Dollar Store is a mecca for me.
I have found some great things at dollar stores so I always look every where.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My recent "freebies" haul!









Awesome right? I got all of these from attending an event with my mom, from a friend, and the BBW from a stay at Holiday Inn!
Those are all great freebies.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought more nail polish! Which I so do not need, but I'm addicted!

From Beauty Brands (which BTW, all their Deborah Lippmann stuff is going to be on sale until it sells out since they are discontinuing it from their store!)

-Deborah Lippman polish in Ruby Red Slippers. Black with red glitter. Super pretty and I've never tried one of her polish's before so I'm excited!

From Hit Polish on etsy (all of these are minis)

-Sweet Potato Souffle. Black, orange, brown, and white glitter top coat.

-Thankful. Yellow, brown, and orange glitter top coat. I liked this one because of all the different types of glitter and because there is like flower shaped glitter in it!

-She's a Glamazon. Hot pink, gold, and silver. Love all the different shaped glitter, especially the star and moon! This was also the last one so I'm excited I got it!

From the Butter London website (why did I sign up for their emails?)

-Holly Jolly Holiday Duo! The red one is Chancer (which looks very similar to one of the DL polishes I was considering on Beauty Brands) and the green one is British Racing Green (which has been on my polish wist list for a while!)

At least I didn't do too bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That's a great haul!


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 29, 2013)

My humble little Zoya order:




From left to right: Dita, Dawn, Portia, and a mini freebie nail polish remover. Looking forward to using these babies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aimsterdam (Oct 29, 2013)

lorac pro TO GO palette at Ulta. Love it so far


----------



## galaxiegirl86 (Oct 29, 2013)

I just got four of the new Revlon balm sticks.  I bought two lacquers (Whimsical, Demure) and two mattes (Showy, Audacious).  Have you all tried these yet?  What did you think?


----------



## BoySarah (Oct 29, 2013)

I just ordered from Avon:

-True Color Eyeshadow Quad "Purple Pop" and "Chocolate Sensations"

-Wrapped in Velvet Eyeshadow pallette

-Ultra Color Lipstick in "Oxford Wine" and "Poppy Love"

-Brushed Metal Nail Polish in "Lilac Quartz"

-Gel Finish polish in "Parfait Pink"

-Mascara -  Super Extend 24hr Length, Curl and Lift.. in Black

and some earrings and necklace etc.. 

it's only money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *galaxiegirl86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got four of the new Revlon balm sticks.  I bought two lacquers (Whimsical, Demure) and two mattes (Showy, Audacious).  Have you all tried these yet?  What did you think?
I haven't tried them, but I'd love to hear what you think of them and/or see swatches!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 29, 2013)

Wahoooo Zoya arrived!! 





Flynn, Evvie, Hunter, Payton, and Monica!

Quick Swatch (I'll be doing far better &amp; more indepth later on the blog after I chose which I want to play with first!!)


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wahoooo Zoya arrived!! 





Flynn, Evvie, Hunter, Payton, and Monica!

Quick Swatch (I'll be doing far better &amp; more indepth later on the blog after I chose which I want to play with first!!)




Oh. my. God.  I need the purple sparkly one (Payton?).


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 29, 2013)

> @JC327 Â  Thanks. How could I pass them up? The Dollar Tree and the Dollar Store is a mecca for me.


 I am a huge fan of dollar store shopping. So rewarding to find something that is inexpensive but fun to play with.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wahoooo Zoya arrived!! 





Flynn, Evvie, Hunter, Payton, and Monica!

Quick Swatch (I'll be doing far better &amp; more indepth later on the blog after I chose which I want to play with first!!)




Oh. my. God.  I need the purple sparkly one (Payton?).


You do!! It is so much prettier in person...it's a dark cranberry kind of color and the glitter is holographic and perfect!


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wahoooo Zoya arrived!! 





Flynn, Evvie, Hunter, Payton, and Monica!

Quick Swatch (I'll be doing far better &amp; more indepth later on the blog after I chose which I want to play with first!!)




Oh. my. God.  I need the purple sparkly one (Payton?).


You do!! It is so much prettier in person...it's a dark cranberry kind of color and the glitter is holographic and perfect!

_Holographic_ glitter, you say?  I am so there.  I'm tempted to just order the Holiday 2013 collection.  Dream looks gorgeous too.  (Plus, it's on Amazon for $5 less than it is on the Zoya site.)  Yeeep, I think I'm gonna do it - or at least add it to my cart.


----------



## pink65419 (Oct 29, 2013)

My spooky mystery bag came today this is what I got . Did any one else do this one? Price came to about $ 95.4



6


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wahoooo Zoya arrived!! 





Flynn, Evvie, Hunter, Payton, and Monica!

Quick Swatch (I'll be doing far better &amp; more indepth later on the blog after I chose which I want to play with first!!)





Nice and pretty. =)

I've been toying with the idea of Hunter for over a month now. I keep thinking 'YES' and then I start to think 'NoooOOoo?'


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh. my. God.  I need the purple sparkly one (Payton?).


Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You do!! It is so much prettier in person...it's a dark cranberry kind of color and the glitter is holographic and perfect!
Seriously, she's gorgeous!!! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nice and pretty. =)

I've been toying with the idea of Hunter for over a month now. I keep thinking 'YES' and then I start to think 'NoooOOoo?' 
GO GO GO!! Hunter is fab. Formula was great, want it to be a bit darker, swatch was only 2 quick coats, so I think with a proper nail job, she'll be perf!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 29, 2013)

Ha, I keep putting hunter in my cart and then reminding myself that I generally dislike cremes and would likely never wear it...SO PRETTY though. I'll just distract myself with Logan...


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh. my. God.  I need the purple sparkly one (Payton?).


Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You do!! It is so much prettier in person...it's a dark cranberry kind of color and the glitter is holographic and perfect!
Seriously, she's gorgeous!!! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nice and pretty. =)

I've been toying with the idea of Hunter for over a month now. I keep thinking 'YES' and then I start to think 'NoooOOoo?' 
GO GO GO!! Hunter is fab. Formula was great, want it to be a bit darker, swatch was only 2 quick coats, so I think with a proper nail job, she'll be perf!

Crap.  I just saw the blue from the Fall 2013 Pixie Dust collection (Sunshine?).  This is gonna be a LARGE order.  Ugh.  Impulse control and patience are two virtues that do not come with ADHD.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Crap.  I just saw the blue from the Fall 2013 Pixie Dust collection (Sunshine?).  This is gonna be a LARGE order.  Ugh.  Impulse control and patience are two virtues that do not come with ADHD.
Well after $30, you get free mini bottle of nail polish remover if that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Crap.  I just saw the blue from the Fall 2013 Pixie Dust collection (Sunshine?).  This is gonna be a LARGE order.  Ugh.  Impulse control and patience are two virtues that do not come with ADHD.
Forgot to add, SPIRIT = bogo on all the Spirit Trios....BAD INFLUENCE!


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Crap.  I just saw the blue from the Fall 2013 Pixie Dust collection (Sunshine?).  This is gonna be a LARGE order.  Ugh.  Impulse control and patience are two virtues that do not come with ADHD.
Well after $30, you get free mini bottle of nail polish remover if that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Crap.  I just saw the blue from the Fall 2013 Pixie Dust collection (Sunshine?).  This is gonna be a LARGE order.  Ugh.  Impulse control and patience are two virtues that do not come with ADHD.
Forgot to add, SPIRIT = bogo on all the Spirit Trios....BAD INFLUENCE!

Ooooooooh!!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

GO GO GO!! Hunter is fab. Formula was great, want it to be a bit darker, swatch was only 2 quick coats, so I think with a proper nail job, she'll be perf!

So I went into a shop during lunch that I knows carries the current Zoya collections (with a few others) to pick up Hunter and then I remembered why I always end up not buying it. Pretty as she is, she looks so wrong against my skin. I kept trying to rationalize buying Hunter, but did the reasonable thing, put her down .... and then grabbed Ray, paid and bolted out the store before I could tell myself that it wouldn't work on me either. 

I only did a quick swatch and I have to say, I'm impressed. I've never bought one of the nicer quality polishes before and didn't realize there could be such a difference. The last time I wore polish was like a year ago, it was Pure Ice I picked up as a last minute pre-event purchase and I spent FOREVER putting it on and trying to make it look nice. I chipped that sad sad can't even call it a mani in such a short time. So short a time and so badly that my husband was shocked and commented on how long it had taken me. I almost did an entire hand with the Zoya before I realized it and it didn't look horrible. Not super, but not horrible, which is pretty amazing given my polish ineptitude.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 30, 2013)

In retrospect, Ray seems to be too cool for my skin, like Hunter would have been. I kinda knew this would be the case, but it looked so pretty. I really need to start learning how to pick polishes that go with my son tone.


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Oct 30, 2013)

I recently purchased:

Sleek Sunset Palette






Sleek Romance Palette











Benefit Stay Flawless primer





MAC Riri Nude lipstick

Non-of the images are mine, I got them from google. Will replace the pictures over the weekend with my own. Thanks.


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 31, 2013)

My husband was so impressed that I went all month without buying any nail polish that he gave me $20 tonight and told me to go buy some as a reward. Not much open at 9 pm in my town, but I did manage to snag a few from Target, lol.

I bought NYC in Precious Peacock, Sinful Colors in Let's Talk, Purple Diamond and 24/7, and a NYX pencil in Milk since everyone here seems to love it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 31, 2013)

I went a little Sephora crazy last night &amp; today... at least for me. I never splurge like this, but they have the holiday sample kits out + I had a 20% off F&amp;F coupon. 









Sooooo I have a lot of pretty things coming on Friday! And now I'm not letting myself buy anything except Christmas presents until after December.


----------



## GlamBabe (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm so bummed, they are already out of the holly bag promo. I have to laugh though, our orders look so alike, we bought a lot of the same stuff, I just did mine in the store! You have very good taste *smile*


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so bummed, they are already out of the holly bag promo. I have to laugh though, our orders look so alike, we bought a lot of the same stuff, I just did mine in the store! You have very good taste *smile*
I still show all 4 available online if I put in 'BLITZ'! Maybe there was a glitch or something? 

Thanks, you have great taste too! I've been lusting after these things for weeks and finally just decided to treat myself.


----------



## GlamBabe (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you! I had put the item # because I didn't have the code and it said it was sold out. But when I used the code it gave me the choices. Now to stop myself from buying another $75 for the other three bags! It's so hard to resist, but I must, at least for a while!


----------



## GlamBabe (Oct 31, 2013)

Most recent purchases:

Men's sample cologne bag with a voucher for a free full size

Two YSL Deodorants for the two teens I had with me (I've never paid $22 before for a deodorant, they'd better use them!!)

Sephora JCP Favorites

Tarte Travel Bag with tons of goodies

Vice II Palettes (2)

Sephora Give Me Some Lip-waiting for

Sephora Bronzing Gel- Waiting for

Beauty Bar Monthly Subscription

Haute Look- Bag, and Assorted makeup from a brand I didn't know- Waiting for

Smashbox Original Studio All I Need Palette

Nail Stamp and Set of Stamps from Amazon- That's a first, I've never done nail stamps before-Waiting for

Benefit Flawless Powder

Zoya Nailpolish one is pink, the other blue

Freeman Mystery Bag- Waiting for

Extra Freebies- Holly Bag, ALMOSTVIB, assorted samples

And whatever else I can get past my husband~


----------



## pink65419 (Oct 31, 2013)

http://m.urbandecay.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UrbanDecay-Site/default/mProduct-Show?pid=361&amp;dwvar_361_color=Glinda&amp;start=1&amp;cgid=9999&amp;prefn1=isOnSale&amp;prefv1=true Just got this for Christmas gift for my daughter thought it was a good deal.


----------



## Pamella (Oct 31, 2013)

My most recent purchase was Urban Decay De-Slick Setting Spray. After trying four different brands of primer, and still having my makeup wear off by mid-afternoon because of my oily complexion, I decided to try a setting spray. I am so glad I did! This product is amazing. My makeup looks the same when I get home from work as it did when I left for work. I love it!!!! That and mineral powder. Best additions to my makeup routine.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Oct 31, 2013)

Recent purchases from Sephora with my 20% off F&amp;F code:





A little bummed with the BB favorites one--smaller than I was expecting (though I don't know why I thought they would be bigger for $25!). But I loveee the Tarte palette.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





In retrospect, Ray seems to be too cool for my skin, like Hunter would have been. I kinda knew this would be the case, but it looked so pretty. I really need to start learning how to pick polishes that go with my son tone.
I think it looks nice! At any rate, I wear whatever color I feel like wearing, whether one might say it "goes" with my skin tone or not. Who cares??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





In retrospect, Ray seems to be too cool for my skin, like Hunter would have been. I kinda knew this would be the case, but it looked so pretty. I really need to start learning how to pick polishes that go with my son tone.
I keep seeing people saying that this or that polish doesn't go with their skin tone.  Personally, I think this color looks good on you.  I have never given a thought to what nail color goes with my skin tone, and to be completely honest, I proably don't even know what my skin tone is!!  I buy what colors I like and would want to wear and if somone says anything about my polish and my skin tone, I'd be like, yeah, whatever, I like it!!

And I have Zoya Hunter, and I LOVE it!!  Use that with Zoya Opal on top and, OMG, it's stunning!!  Seriously, everyone should try that combo!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went a little Sephora crazy last night &amp; today... at least for me. I never splurge like this, but they have the holiday sample kits out + I had a 20% off F&amp;F coupon. 









Sooooo I have a lot of pretty things coming on Friday! And now I'm not letting myself buy anything except Christmas presents until after December. 

OOoooooooooo girl, that's a lot of pretties!!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 31, 2013)

Some one really needs to cut up my credit card. However I'm planning on using some of this for gifts!

From the Butter London Friends and Family Sale:

-Holly Jolly Holiday Duo

-Silver Bells Holiday Duo 

Both of these will be Christmas gifts, since I already have the Holly Jolly Duo coming to me.

From Zoya's Halloween sale

-Giovanna

-Mosheen

I've wanted both of these for a while and they were a great sale! 

From Julep Secret Store

-Autumn polish (the only one I really wanted from the November selection window)

-Casper add on

-Kai add on

Super excited for this! I also had a coupon so it was only like $12!

From Madison Street Beauty on Etsy

-19 piece eyeshadow grab bag (only $9.50!)

-Forest Nymph nail polish

I've bought way too much polish this week! I also plan to place a small Cult nails order soon, but after that no more polish!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it looks nice! At any rate, I wear whatever color I feel like wearing, whether one might say it "goes" with my skin tone or not. Who cares??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I care! =P If I think it looks too weird I'd probably spend the day looking at my fingers all cross-eyed. Second day wear and I'm loving it. I think it was just that it's been an awfully long time since I've had anything so dark on my nails and it was a bit of a shock. My husband seems to approve and has declared that they were "pretty metal."

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I keep seeing people saying that this or that polish doesn't go with their skin tone.  Personally, I think this color looks good on you.  I have never given a thought to what nail color goes with my skin tone, and to be completely honest, I proably don't even know what my skin tone is!!  I buy what colors I like and would want to wear and if somone says anything about my polish and my skin tone, I'd be like, yeah, whatever, I like it!!

And I have Zoya Hunter, and I LOVE it!!  Use that with Zoya Opal on top and, OMG, it's stunning!!  Seriously, everyone should try that combo!!

I'm a light olive with a lot of yellow underneath. Some colors contrast oddly and I feel I end up looking really sallow or jaundiced. It's just a personal thing. Hunter, unfortunately, had this effect on my fingers which is why I didn't pick her up. =(


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Oct 31, 2013)

UD Glinda palette and and eyeliner in Crush. BUT both were on clearance and I have been wanting the palette for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 1, 2013)

I JUST said I would not buy anything until after Christmas but I totally bought Payton &amp; Dream from today's Zoya sale. Oops!


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 1, 2013)

I picked up some LancÃ´me Bienfait BB Cream yesterday. They discontinued my favorite Bienfait tinted moisturizer and like everyone else have jumped on a BB bandwagon. It's early and I haven't put it on yet so I'll know later how effective the new formula is. But the real bonbons came in the PWP set I picked up with it! There is a special set for $60 with any purchase, that has three shadows, blush, liner, mascara, two lipsticks, a Juicy Tubes gloss, eye makeup remover, brushes, a Genifique and a little tube of primer. Everything but the Genifique and primer are full size, and they all came in a HUGE train case. I feel like I practically stole $300 worth of LancÃ´me!


----------



## Goodie (Nov 1, 2013)

Yep, I am a total sucker for these deluxe sample bags!  I can't resist them and I've also been stalking this LM palette for a few weeks now.  I couldn't keep staring at it on a daily basis because it was driving me nuts.  So I figured out a way to not have pay much.  I had $50+ in discover rewards so I cashed them in ($45 of rewards for a $50 Sephora gift card).  So I used my $50 gift card so I only had to spend $3 out of pocket on the order below (taxes).  And just yesterday I got 2 zoya polishes from their Halloween promo (Payton and Daul) for a total of $1.00.  When all is said and done I'm paying a total of $4 for 2 zoya polishes and the things below.  I think I did pretty good especially because I'm not supposed to be spending any money on makeup right now!  My fiancÃ© doesn't appreciate my shopping skillz, so maybe someone else here will.  Haha


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 1, 2013)

I just bought OPI's "A-Pier's to be Tan" and I LOVE it! Such a perfect caramel brown for fall!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DeSha (Nov 1, 2013)

Happy Friday everyone:

Have not posted in ages. Love seeing all the great hauls and finds you ladies get while shopping. Such enablers,all of you! LOL

I am a frequent reader of http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com, esp. the weekly drugstore beauty sales column. So as I was browsing it this AM, I realized I had a CVS beauty coupon I needed to use. Coupled with my manufacturer coupons, I decided to take a walk over to my local CVS and get in on the sales. My total, without the coupons and my giftcard, was 98.92. YIKES!!!!

After using my CVS and manufacturer coupons, as well as my $25 giftcard, my total was $52.29. Whew, much better! LOL...

Quite a bit for a drugstore beauty haul, but considering all I got I felt mighty pleased!

(2) CG Outlast Nail Polish in wine stain and toasted almond
(2) CG Smoky Shadow Blast in mauve smolder and turquoise ember
(1) Maybelline Dream Fresh BB Cream in Deep (first time buying a BB cream and since it was on sale, well you know how that goes)
(1) Maybelline Dream Matte Mouse in Cocoa
(1) Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Choco-Liscious
(1) Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in Fig Jam
(1) Loreal Voluminous Million Lashes Excess in Black Noir
(1) Loreal Colour Riche Eye Quad in Brazen Bolds





Feeling like I had won the lottery, I took a quick browse through my local Ross. I found the cutest Sally Hansen polishes, another mascara but this one from Rimmel, and a daytime face cream. Score!





_Edited to add that the Sally Hansen set was 4.99, the Rimmel mascara was 2.99, and the face cream was 4.99. Major steals!_


----------



## slinka (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Happy Friday everyone:

Have not posted in ages. Love seeing all the great hauls and finds you ladies get while shopping. Such enablers,all of you! LOL

I am a frequent reader of http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com, esp. the weekly drugstore beauty sales column. So as I was browsing it this AM, I realized I had a CVS beauty coupon I needed to use. Coupled with my manufacturer coupons, I decided to take a walk over to my local CVS and get in on the sales. My total, without the coupons and my giftcard, was 98.92. YIKES!!!!

After using my CVS and manufacturer coupons, as well as my $25 giftcard, my total was $52.29. Whew, much better! LOL...

Quite a bit for a drugstore beauty haul, but considering all I got I felt mighty pleased!

(2) CG Outlast Nail Polish in wine stain and toasted almond
(2) CG Smoky Shadow Blast in mauve smolder and turquoise ember
(1) Maybelline Dream Fresh BB Cream in Deep (first time buying a BB cream and since it was on sale, well you know how that goes)
(1) Maybelline Dream Matte Mouse in Cocoa
(1) Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Choco-Liscious
(1) Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in Fig Jam
(1) Loreal Voluminous Million Lashes Excess in Black Noir
(1) Loreal Colour Riche Eye Quad in Brazen Bolds





Feeling like I had won the lottery, I took a quick browse through my local Ross. I found the cutest Sally Hansen polishes, another mascara but this one from Rimmel, and a daytime face cream. Score!




Nice haul!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 1, 2013)

I just ordered the holiday LE Poudre Universelle loose powder from Chanel in Moonlight. It's supposed to be sparkly and amazing!


----------



## Dots (Nov 1, 2013)

LUSH Cupcake Mask and Grease Lightning (really hope these help get rid of the breakouts). St. Ives Green Tea Cleanser (smells great and foams up well), Revlon Elusive Polish, Burts Bees Balm, Lip Smackers Holiday Snowman Set, Olay Face Lotion, Mani Nail Strips (super pretty design). That's it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, so much for the no-buy plan.  I looked at the calendar and realized how icky November is going to be work-wise, plus a local indie makeup company released something that is totally up my alley (and a limited edition version of it to boot!), and I started stress-buying at 5:30 this morning.


Geek Chic Cosmetics This Isn't a Democracy LE tin (the sizes in the tin are smaller than the ones not in the tin, and the full-sized collection is only a few dollars more than mini the set in the tin, but THE TIN!  And I have so many pigments that I prefer half-sizes anyway)
Marc Jacobs gel eyeliner pencil in Th(Ink) (plus the Holly Jolly Nourishment Blitz Kit and a few samples)
Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded (it will be a *fantastic* base for the Geek Chic stuff!) and Nude Pink (I don't usually wear mattes, but it seems like a nice, basic color that will be nice to have in my arsenal)

I really want to go back and place a few more Sephora orders if the system will allow me to add more Blitz Kits.  There are certain things I was planning on buying before the end of the year anyway, so if I can get more kits, I might as well pick them up now.


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yesterday at Ulta: Deborah Lippman nail polish in Stronger and the 6 pack Butter London mini nail polish Online: Ulta nail polish in Seraphina, Storm, blaze, Channing, dahlia and kissy as my freebie Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 1, 2013)

> Yesterday at Ulta: Deborah Lippman nail polish in Stronger and the 6 pack Butter London mini nail polish Online: Ulta nail polish in Seraphina, Storm, blaze, Channing, dahlia and kissy as my freebie Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I meant polishes by zoya. I can't edit this freaking post


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 2, 2013)

I ordered the Glinda palette and a couple of 24/7 liners (Ransom and Crash) today...couldn't resist!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My humble little Zoya order:



From left to right: Dita, Dawn, Portia, and a mini freebie nail polish remover. Looking forward to using these babies




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *aimsterdam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lorac pro TO GO palette at Ulta. Love it so far 




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *galaxiegirl86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got four of the new Revlon balm sticks.  I bought two lacquers (Whimsical, Demure) and two mattes (Showy, Audacious).  Have you all tried these yet?  What did you think?
I haven't tried them yet but they look nice!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered from Avon:

-True Color Eyeshadow Quad "Purple Pop" and "Chocolate Sensations"

-Wrapped in Velvet Eyeshadow pallette

-Ultra Color Lipstick in "Oxford Wine" and "Poppy Love"

-Brushed Metal Nail Polish in "Lilac Quartz"

-Gel Finish polish in "Parfait Pink"

-Mascara -  Super Extend 24hr Length, Curl and Lift.. in Black

and some earrings and necklace etc..

it's only money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wahoooo Zoya arrived!!





Flynn, Evvie, Hunter, Payton, and Monica!

Quick Swatch (I'll be doing far better &amp; more indepth later on the blog after I chose which I want to play with first!!)




Great colors.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pink65419* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My spooky mystery bag came today this is what I got . Did any one else do this one? Price came to about $ 95.4

6
Wow that's a lot of suff!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha, I keep putting hunter in my cart and then reminding myself that I generally dislike cremes and would likely never wear it...SO PRETTY though. I'll just distract myself with Logan...
I love Logan!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzBrownbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I recently purchased:

Sleek Sunset Palette






Sleek Romance Palette











Benefit Stay Flawless primer





MAC Riri Nude lipstick

Non-of the images are mine, I got them from google. Will replace the pictures over the weekend with my own. Thanks.
Nice haul! Where did you find the nude lipstick? I have been looking for that one since it came out.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My husband was so impressed that I went all month without buying any nail polish that he gave me $20 tonight and told me to go buy some as a reward. Not much open at 9 pm in my town, but I did manage to snag a few from Target, lol.

I bought NYC in Precious Peacock, Sinful Colors in Let's Talk, Purple Diamond and 24/7, and a NYX pencil in Milk since everyone here seems to love it.




Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went a little Sephora crazy last night &amp; today... at least for me. I never splurge like this, but they have the holiday sample kits out + I had a 20% off F&amp;F coupon.









Sooooo I have a lot of pretty things coming on Friday! And now I'm not letting myself buy anything except Christmas presents until after December.
That's an amazing order


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Most recent purchases:

Men's sample cologne bag with a voucher for a free full size

Two YSL Deodorants for the two teens I had with me (I've never paid $22 before for a deodorant, they'd better use them!!)

Sephora JCP Favorites

Tarte Travel Bag with tons of goodies

Vice II Palettes (2)

Sephora Give Me Some Lip-waiting for

Sephora Bronzing Gel- Waiting for

Beauty Bar Monthly Subscription

Haute Look- Bag, and Assorted makeup from a brand I didn't know- Waiting for

Smashbox Original Studio All I Need Palette

Nail Stamp and Set of Stamps from Amazon- That's a first, I've never done nail stamps before-Waiting for

Benefit Flawless Powder

Zoya Nailpolish one is pink, the other blue

Freeman Mystery Bag- Waiting for

Extra Freebies- Holly Bag, ALMOSTVIB, assorted samples

And whatever else I can get past my husband~
Great haul!


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 2, 2013)

I bought an Urban Decay Palette on Ulta. It was discounted for $10 (originally $38). It came with a sample of urban decay primer potion and I chose the variety sampler pack at checkout.










I was really happy with my sampler pack, except for the BB cream. The BB cream was way too dark for me. The serum and moisturizer were nice.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pink65419* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

http://m.urbandecay.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UrbanDecay-Site/default/mProduct-Show?pid=361&amp;dwvar_361_color=Glinda&amp;start=1&amp;cgid=9999&amp;prefn1=isOnSale&amp;prefv1=true


Just got this for Christmas gift for my daughter thought it was a good deal.
I ordered it too its a great deal.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hsalt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Recent purchases from Sephora with my 20% off F&amp;F code:





A little bummed with the BB favorites one--smaller than I was expecting (though I don't know why I thought they would be bigger for $25!). But I loveee the Tarte palette.
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some one really needs to cut up my credit card. However I'm planning on using some of this for gifts!

From the Butter London Friends and Family Sale:

-Holly Jolly Holiday Duo

-Silver Bells Holiday Duo

Both of these will be Christmas gifts, since I already have the Holly Jolly Duo coming to me.

From Zoya's Halloween sale

-Giovanna

-Mosheen

I've wanted both of these for a while and they were a great sale!

From Julep Secret Store

-Autumn polish (the only one I really wanted from the November selection window)

-Casper add on

-Kai add on

Super excited for this! I also had a coupon so it was only like $12!

From Madison Street Beauty on Etsy

-19 piece eyeshadow grab bag (only $9.50!)

-Forest Nymph nail polish

I've bought way too much polish this week! I also plan to place a small Cult nails order soon, but after that no more polish!
Those are all great purchases!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I picked up some LancÃ´me Bienfait BB Cream yesterday. They discontinued my favorite Bienfait tinted moisturizer and like everyone else have jumped on a BB bandwagon. It's early and I haven't put it on yet so I'll know later how effective the new formula is. But the real bonbons came in the PWP set I picked up with it! There is a special set for $60 with any purchase, that has three shadows, blush, liner, mascara, two lipsticks, a Juicy Tubes gloss, eye makeup remover, brushes, a Genifique and a little tube of primer. Everything but the Genifique and primer are full size, and they all came in a HUGE train case. I feel like I practically stole $300 worth of LancÃ´me!
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, I am a total sucker for these deluxe sample bags!  I can't resist them and I've also been stalking this LM palette for a few weeks now.  I couldn't keep staring at it on a daily basis because it was driving me nuts.  So I figured out a way to not have pay much.  I had $50+ in discover rewards so I cashed them in ($45 of rewards for a $50 Sephora gift card).  So I used my $50 gift card so I only had to spend $3 out of pocket on the order below (taxes).  And just yesterday I got 2 zoya polishes from their Halloween promo (Payton and Daul) for a total of $1.00.  When all is said and done I'm paying a total of $4 for 2 zoya polishes and the things below.  I think I did pretty good especially because I'm not supposed to be spending any money on makeup right now!  My fiancÃ© doesn't appreciate my shopping skillz, so maybe someone else here will.  Haha








That's a great deal for all those goodies!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just bought OPI's "A-Pier's to be Tan" and I LOVE it! Such a perfect caramel brown for fall!




That's  a really pretty color!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Happy Friday everyone:

Have not posted in ages. Love seeing all the great hauls and finds you ladies get while shopping. Such enablers,all of you! LOL

I am a frequent reader of http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com, esp. the weekly drugstore beauty sales column. So as I was browsing it this AM, I realized I had a CVS beauty coupon I needed to use. Coupled with my manufacturer coupons, I decided to take a walk over to my local CVS and get in on the sales. My total, without the coupons and my giftcard, was 98.92. YIKES!!!!

After using my CVS and manufacturer coupons, as well as my $25 giftcard, my total was $52.29. Whew, much better! LOL...

Quite a bit for a drugstore beauty haul, but considering all I got I felt mighty pleased!

(2) CG Outlast Nail Polish in wine stain and toasted almond
(2) CG Smoky Shadow Blast in mauve smolder and turquoise ember
(1) Maybelline Dream Fresh BB Cream in Deep (first time buying a BB cream and since it was on sale, well you know how that goes)
(1) Maybelline Dream Matte Mouse in Cocoa
(1) Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Choco-Liscious
(1) Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in Fig Jam
(1) Loreal Voluminous Million Lashes Excess in Black Noir
(1) Loreal Colour Riche Eye Quad in Brazen Bolds





Feeling like I had won the lottery, I took a quick browse through my local Ross. I found the cutest Sally Hansen polishes, another mascara but this one from Rimmel, and a daytime face cream. Score!





_Edited to add that the Sally Hansen set was 4.99, the Rimmel mascara was 2.99, and the face cream was 4.99. Major steals!_
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just ordered the holiday LE Poudre Universelle loose powder from Chanel in Moonlight. It's supposed to be sparkly and amazing!
Wow! post pics when you get it.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow! post pics when you get it.
Oh, you know I will! I love sparkle and glitter!

But I hate sparkle/glitter in nail polish. Funny how the world works.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LUSH Cupcake Mask and Grease Lightning (really hope these help get rid of the breakouts). St. Ives Green Tea Cleanser (smells great and foams up well), Revlon Elusive Polish, Burts Bees Balm, Lip Smackers Holiday Snowman Set, Olay Face Lotion, Mani Nail Strips (super pretty design). That's it!




Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yesterday at Ulta: Deborah Lippman nail polish in Stronger and the 6 pack Butter London mini nail polish
Online: Ulta nail polish in Seraphina, Storm, blaze, Channing, dahlia and kissy as my freebie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Those are great colors!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bought an Urban Decay Palette on Ulta. It was discounted for $10 (originally $38). It came with a sample of urban decay primer potion and I chose the variety sampler pack at checkout.













I was really happy with my sampler pack, except for the BB cream. The BB cream was way too dark for me.
The serum and moisturizer were nice.
That's a cute palette, I ordered mine from Sephora.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow! post pics when you get it.
Oh, you know I will! I love sparkle and glitter!

But I hate sparkle/glitter in nail polish. Funny how the world works.

That's interesting that you don't like glitter polishes.  I love glitter and all shiny things.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 3, 2013)

I recently bought the Give Me More Lip set 






 (picture is of my hand after my boyfriend and I swatched everything in sight as Sephora) and I picked up new new glasses! Woo hoo for being 22 and having to wear progressive lenses! They're Rayban Clubmasters.

Helpful hint if you're ever shopping for glasses: Any sunglass frame can be turned into normal glasses. The Rayban Optical collection  or whatever (they're on display with clear lenses) is a good $20-75 more expensive for the same exact frames in sunglasses form.


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice haul! Where did you find the nude lipstick? I have been looking for that one since it came out.

Thanks!! I went to Macy's a few weeks ago to try on MAC Exclusive Event and hated it! I decided to ask the MUA if she thought the RiRi Nude would ever be redistributed. She told me that a few boxes for MAC had been misplaced in storage and that there were three RiRi Nudes and one was left!! I felt like I had won the golden ticket!! Hope you find a Riri Nude....It's a nice matte color.


----------



## GlamBabe (Nov 4, 2013)

I too have that UD Palette, but haven't opened it yet, you'll have to post some looks when you use it!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzBrownbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice haul! Where did you find the nude lipstick? I have been looking for that one since it came out.

Thanks!! I went to Macy's a few weeks ago to try on MAC Exclusive Event and hated it! I decided to ask the MUA if she thought the RiRi Nude would ever be redistributed. She told me that a few boxes for MAC had been misplaced in storage and that there were three RiRi Nudes and one was left!! I felt like I had won the golden ticket!! Hope you find a Riri Nude....It's a nice matte color.

Wow lucky girl! I am still looking for it, I hope I find it or a good dupe.


----------



## VintageKoha (Nov 5, 2013)

So I went to Sephora to pick out something for myself for my birthday and since my eyelash curler was missing and I hated my mascara I figured I would look for one of those. This ironically was my first purchase eeeever from Sephora- I'm terrified of make-up stores and usually order online and only recently have I been buying slightly higher end stuff. When I walked in I saw the Tarte eyelash curler on display aaaaaand after looking around I decided to get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It came with a mascara so I figured "hey, two for one". I friggin love this thing but I haven't tried the mascara yet. Very happy with my most resent beauty purchase.


----------



## Flowerfish (Nov 5, 2013)

> So I went to Sephora to pick out something for myself for my birthday and since my eyelash curler was missing and I hated my mascara I figured I would look for one of those. This ironically was my first purchase eeeever from Sephora- I'm terrified of make-up stores andÂ usuallyÂ order online and only recently have I been buying slightly higher end stuff. When I walked in I saw the Tarte eyelash curler onÂ display aaaaaand after looking around I decided to get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It came with a mascara so I figured "hey, two for one". I friggin love this thing but I haven't tried the mascara yet. Very happy with my most resent beauty purchase.Â


 That's such a cute little set. Tarte's Lights, Camera, Lashes is my HG mascara, I use it all the time. Not so long ago I picked up a similar set from Sephora except the eye lash curler is gold and instead of Lights, Camera, Lashes it came with the new version; Lights, Camera, Flashes. It was a nice way to try the new version of my fave mascara but I did not like it (actually threw it in the trash). The original, that you got, is my personal fave  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tyari (Nov 5, 2013)

I tried a â€˜No Buyâ€™ and that just didnâ€™t last. So hereâ€™s the damage over the last several days:

MAC Cosmetics


Goldenrod, Patina, Red Brick, Orange eyeshadows
Deeply Dashing pressed pigment
Fabby lipstick
3 large/single palettes
Traded in my 3 (unused) In Extreme Dimension mascaras for the new/improved packaged ones and they gave me the 3D version which is extra, EXTRA black. (There was a defect in the handle that caused it to crack so they recalled them and re-released in July).
2 Ruby Kisses All Over Bronzing powders in Deep Glow and Flushed Glow (neither are dupes for MAC MSFs â€“ I took them to MAC and compared them in person).
Wet N Wild Fergie Centerstage  Collection eyeshadow quint in Metropolitan Nights
Rimmel London Scandalâ€™Eyes Show Off mascara in Extreme Black
ELF Cosmetics Studio blush in Giddy Gold
Rimmel London eyebrow pencil in Dark Brown
ELF Cosmetics Long-lasting Lustrous eyeshadow in Soiree

I think (hope!) that's everything as I couldn't find my receipts to verify. Oops! I'm gonna enjoy my new goodies!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 5, 2013)

I just made an online Ulta purchase. I got Nailtiques formula 2 and formula 2 plus. My nails have been breaking &amp; peeling for a while, and both of those got great reviews so I decided to try them. I also purchased the Love is in the Air Nyx nail art collection, and I got the variety sample pack. After free shipping, a 20% off code on one item, and $3 off for my points, it was only $35 for everything shipped right to my door. I can't wait to try the Nailtiques, hopefully it works as good for me as all the reviews say it does!!


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 5, 2013)

> I just made an online Ulta purchase. I got Nailtiques formula 2 and formula 2 plus. My nails have been breaking &amp; peeling for a while, and both of those got great reviews so I decided to try them. I also purchased the Love is in the Air Nyx nail art collection, and I got the variety sample pack. After free shipping, a 20% off code on one item, and $3 off for my points, it was only $35 for everything shipped right to my door. I can't wait to try the Nailtiques, hopefully it works as good for me as all the reviews say it does!!


 Let me know if the nailtiques work! My nails break and peel so much!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 5, 2013)

> Let me know if the nailtiques work! My nails break and peel so much!


 I will!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 5, 2013)

My most recent will actually be bought Thursday, when I wake up in the morning and go to Sephora.com and enter my 20% off coupon code! I'm on a Benefit kick: Some Kind of Gorgeous, Girl Meets Pearl, lipstick in Nice &amp; Teasy, lip gloss and blush in Dallas (still wondering if that's appropriate for a Buffalo Bills fan LOL!) with a Soap &amp; Glory lip color set thrown in for giggles.


----------



## galaxiegirl86 (Nov 5, 2013)

My most recent puchase was at CVS yesterday.  I used the ExtraBucks deal on Milani to get the baked blush in Fantastico Mauve and a statement lipstick in Red Label Red.  Excited for both!  On Sunday, I picked up MAC Fiery Impact blush from the Extra Dimensions collection for a CCO.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tyari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried a â€˜No Buyâ€™ and that just didnâ€™t last. So hereâ€™s the damage over the last several days:

MAC Cosmetics


Goldenrod, Patina, Red Brick, Orange eyeshadows
Deeply Dashing pressed pigment
Fabby lipstick
3 large/single palettes
Traded in my 3 (unused) In Extreme Dimension mascaras for the new/improved packaged ones and they gave me the 3D version which is extra, EXTRA black. (There was a defect in the handle that caused it to crack so they recalled them and re-released in July).
2 Ruby Kisses All Over Bronzing powders in Deep Glow and Flushed Glow (neither are dupes for MAC MSFs â€“ I took them to MAC and compared them in person).
Wet N Wild Fergie Centerstage  Collection eyeshadow quint in Metropolitan Nights
Rimmel London Scandalâ€™Eyes Show Off mascara in Extreme Black
ELF Cosmetics Studio blush in Giddy Gold
Rimmel London eyebrow pencil in Dark Brown
ELF Cosmetics Long-lasting Lustrous eyeshadow in Soiree

I think (hope!) that's everything as I couldn't find my receipts to verify. Oops! I'm gonna enjoy my new goodies!
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just made an online Ulta purchase. I got Nailtiques formula 2 and formula 2 plus. My nails have been breaking &amp; peeling for a while, and both of those got great reviews so I
decided to try them. I also purchased the Love is in the Air Nyx nail art collection, and I got the variety sample pack. After free shipping, a 20% off code on one item, and $3 off for my points, it was only $35 for everything shipped right to my door.

I can't wait to try the Nailtiques, hopefully it works as good for me as all the reviews say it does!!
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My most recent will actually be bought Thursday, when I wake up in the morning and go to Sephora.com and enter my 20% off coupon code! I'm on a Benefit kick: Some Kind of Gorgeous, Girl Meets Pearl, lipstick in Nice &amp; Teasy, lip gloss and blush in Dallas (still wondering if that's appropriate for a Buffalo Bills fan LOL!) with a Soap &amp; Glory lip color set thrown in for giggles.
Nice! I love Benefit too.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *galaxiegirl86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My most recent puchase was at CVS yesterday.  I used the ExtraBucks deal on Milani to get the baked blush in Fantastico Mauve and a statement lipstick in Red Label Red.  Excited for both!  On Sunday, I picked up MAC Fiery Impact blush from the Extra Dimensions collection for a CCO.
I have Milani Red label and its a gorgeous color.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 5, 2013)

It came!!! /rolling on the floor in sheer joy!


----------



## Tyari (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks, doll! ;-)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice haul!


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

> It came!!! /rolling on the floor in sheer joy!


 ah, nice! I've never tried Chanel. *envious*


----------



## elha (Nov 6, 2013)

Finally got the Naked2 palette! It's really weird that a set of eyeshadows can get some people so excited. It came along with one of Sephora's "bllitz" bags, including a little tube of Black Honey, so I'm pretty much blissed out on makeup for November, Now time to stop shopping for makeup and start on NaNoWriMo....anyone else participating this year?


----------



## Deareux (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


ah, nice! I've never tried Chanel. *envious*
You might if I were your SS. /winkhintwink @zadidoll /


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

> You might if I were your SS. /winkhintwink @zadidoll Â /


 Haha yes!! I second this winking notion! =p


----------



## JC327 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





It came!!! /rolling on the floor in sheer joy!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





It came!!! /rolling on the floor in sheer joy!
ah, nice! I've never tried Chanel. *envious* Me either.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 6, 2013)

I just received not one but *two* Sephora orders! Marc Jacobs gel Highliner in Th(Ink), Urban Decay eye primer in Sin, and Boscia peppermint blotting papers (plus two Blitz kits: the one with the fresh lip treatment and the one with the UD primer). I find it amusing how much I look forward to the following workday when I have new eye stuff to wear. I can't wait to use the Sin primer!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received not one but *two* Sephora orders! Marc Jacobs gel Highliner in Th(Ink), Urban Decay eye primer in Sin, and Boscia peppermint blotting papers (plus two Blitz kits: the one with the fresh lip treatment and the one with the UD primer). I find it amusing how much I look forward to the following workday when I have new eye stuff to wear. I can't wait to use the Sin primer!
Ohh let us know what you think! It's definitely my favorite of their eye primers. I actually wear it by itself sometimes to work.


----------



## CaseyR (Nov 7, 2013)

Was at Sephora a couple days ago, and couldn't resist getting a bottle of Deborah Lipmann's_ Across the Universe_ nail polish.  At $25, it's probably about the most expensive bottle I've ever owned lol But I've heard some pretty good things about it; looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## audiophilekate (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was at Sephora a couple days ago, and couldn't resist getting a bottle of Deborah Lipmann's_ Across the Universe_ nail polish.  At $25, it's probably about the most expensive bottle I've ever owned lol But I've heard some pretty good things about it; looking forward to trying it out!
Whaaaaaaat?!  That's... geez.  $25?  Ouch.  (Feel free to admire my eloquence.)


----------



## CaseyR (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whaaaaaaat?!  That's... geez.  $25?  Ouch.  (Feel free to admire my eloquence.) 
Yep!  I probably should have also mentioned that I'm up in Canada lol  Almost everything up here is more expensive.  I just hope it was worth the splurge hah


----------



## audiophilekate (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whaaaaaaat?!  That's... geez.  $25?  Ouch.  (Feel free to admire my eloquence.) 
Yep!  I probably should have also mentioned that I'm up in Canada lol  Almost everything up here is more expensive.  I just hope it was worth the splurge hah

Oh.  Well,  that's not as bad as I thought then... I think.  It's still a lot for a single bottle of nail polish.  I hope it's awesome.


----------



## CaseyR (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh.  Well,  that's not as bad as I thought then... I think.  It's still a lot for a single bottle of nail polish.  I hope it's awesome.  

True.  I have a habit of buying super cheap stuff too, so I'm curious to see how this one compares with the exponential price tag.


----------



## audiophilekate (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh.  Well,  that's not as bad as I thought then... I think.  It's still a lot for a single bottle of nail polish.  I hope it's awesome.  

True.  I have a habit of buying super cheap stuff too, so I'm curious to see how this one compares with the exponential price tag.

My more expensive nail polishes tend to be better than my cheaper ones, but I usually can't get regular nail polish to last more than a day or two.  I use Incoco nail strips for the most part now.  I've been meaning to try Deborah Lippmann nail polishes for a while, but I never seem to remember to grab a bottle at Sephora or add one to my cart online.  I wanted to get Happy Birthday when it was a 100 point perk, but it sold out before I had the chance.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 7, 2013)

I think BeautyBrands is still having their DL 50% off sale. TBH, the colors are pretty but I am really glad I did not buy them full price. I guess I just don't get the hype? I'd much rather use OPI. Maybe the ones I bought aren't the gold stars in terms of formula. Some are streaky.



> My more expensive nail polishes tend to be better than my cheaper ones, but I usually can't get regular nail polish to last more than a day or two. Â I use Incoco nail strips for the most part now. Â I've been meaning to try Deborah Lippmann nail polishes for a while, but I never seem to remember to grab a bottle at Sephora or add one to my cart online. Â I wanted to get Happy Birthday when it was a 100 point perk, but it sold out before I had the chance.


----------



## CaseyR (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My more expensive nail polishes tend to be better than my cheaper ones, but I usually can't get regular nail polish to last more than a day or two.  I use Incoco nail strips for the most part now.  I've been meaning to try Deborah Lippmann nail polishes for a while, but I never seem to remember to grab a bottle at Sephora or add one to my cart online.  I wanted to get Happy Birthday when it was a 100 point perk, but it sold out before I had the chance.
The _Happy Birthday_ one looks really nice too.  I tend to not have much luck either with anything lasting (maybe due to my application technique).  I've been meaning to try the nail strips too; could be a good alternative to polish/the glue on sets I often use.  I also find playing guitar totally ruins whatever I've applied too.  Sometimes, I just can't win lol


----------



## Emuhlyy (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think BeautyBrands is still having their DL 50% off sale. TBH, the colors are pretty but I am really glad I did not buy them full price. I guess I just don't get the hype? I'd much rather use OPI. Maybe the ones I bought aren't the gold stars in terms of formula. Some are streaky.

I just painted my nails with a DL polish and I much prefer Zoya or even Julie G which are both wayyy cheaper.  I don't get the hype or the price tag.. they aren't worth it IMO.


----------



## jennyjoy (Nov 7, 2013)

I was running low on my everyday eye liner and mascara. I saw that sephora was having a deal where you purchase at least $25 of products and you get a free bag with samples. Usually they are awful samples and nothing useful, but this time you had 4 options of bags of goodies and they actually had great stuff in it! My 2 favorites that I can't wait to try are urban decay's eyelid primer and buxom lash mascara!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 7, 2013)

Sephora in store purchase today (start of 20% off sale for VIBs)





And my Sephora order that was waiting for me when I got home:


----------



## madeupMegan (Nov 7, 2013)

Sephora by OPI On Stage, Skinny Jeans, Looks Like Rain, Dear, Zoya Giovanna, L'Oreal The Mystic's Fortune, NYC Greenwich Village

Yes, I've been bad, but everything was on sale!


----------



## Dots (Nov 7, 2013)

My Walgreens just updated their beauty section with Boots so got mini Almond and Brazil Nut Body Washes, they smell nice. Also an organic rose water toner spray. They also have hot cloth cleansers! I will go back next Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received not one but *two* Sephora orders! Marc Jacobs gel Highliner in Th(Ink), Urban Decay eye primer in Sin, and Boscia peppermint blotting papers (plus two Blitz kits: the one with the fresh lip treatment and the one with the UD primer). I find it amusing how much I look forward to the following workday when I have new eye stuff to wear. I can't wait to use the Sin primer!
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sephora in store purchase today (start of 20% off sale for VIBs)





And my Sephora order that was waiting for me when I got home:




Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







Sephora by OPI On Stage, Skinny Jeans, Looks Like Rain, Dear, Zoya Giovanna, L'Oreal The Mystic's Fortune, NYC Greenwich Village

Yes, I've been bad, but everything was on sale!
Nice!


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 8, 2013)

> Was at Sephora a couple days ago, and couldn't resist getting a bottle of Deborah Lipmann's _Across the Universe_ nail polish.Â  At $25, it's probably about the most expensive bottle I've ever owned lol But I've heard some pretty good things about it; looking forward to trying it out!


 I love Deborah Lippmann nail polish. I'll admit I have more than a few of her polishes I recently bought Stronger (made with Kelly Clarkson)


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 8, 2013)

These came in the mail today: From Amazon: OPI Kiss Me at Midnight (from the Mariah Carey holiday collection) From Zoya.com Storm, Channing, Dahlia, Kissy and Blaze


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 8, 2013)

I just preordered these today. They'll ship on 11/20


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 8, 2013)

I have bought much, too much lately....

Sephora:

UD 24/7 Eyeliners in Rockstar, Roach, Desperation and Junkie

Sephora Black Magic Palette

Freebies - Holly Jolly Set, Ralph Lauren Polo Black sample, Fresh sample, I Love New York by Bond No. 9 sample, The Art of Shaving sample, Especially Escada sample

Julep:

Northern Lights Set, Cynthia, Kai, Libby

Zoya:

Goldie, Marie-Luisa, Mosheen, Frida, Wednesday, Zuza, Purity, Arizona

Ulta:

Curly Sexy Hair Reactivator

Style Sexy Hair Blow It Up Gel

Big Sexy Hair Spray &amp; Play Harder Hairspray

Freebies - combination beauty and skincare sample set

Chaos &amp; Crocodiles:

Songs For a Rainy Day

Ellagee:

Nail Polish Christmas ornament (oh yes, I did)

Starlooks:

Lash Boost Mascara Primer

Mineralized Loose Powder

BH Cosmetics:

36 Piece Ultimate Brush Set

aaaaaaaand I'm spent. LOL


----------



## JC327 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




These came in the mail today:
From Amazon: OPI Kiss Me at Midnight (from the Mariah Carey holiday collection)
From Zoya.com
Storm, Channing, Dahlia, Kissy and Blaze
Pretty!


----------



## CaseyR (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love Deborah Lippmann nail polish. I'll admit I have more than a few of her polishes
I recently bought Stronger (made with Kelly Clarkson)
Very cool!  Now I want to try that one too lol I kept seeing the Across the Universe one online, so I finally picked up a bottle when I saw it in the store.  I'm a bit late getting on the wagon, so I'm slowly building a collection of what I like through trial-and-error.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xiang (Nov 8, 2013)

> Finally got the Naked2 palette! It's really weird that a set of eyeshadows can get some people so excited. It came along with one of Sephora's "bllitz" bags, including a little tube of Black Honey, so I'm pretty much blissed out on makeup for November, Now time to stop shopping for makeup and start on NaNoWriMo....anyone else participating this year?


 I've participated the past few years but never actually completed the word count ever. I usually start losing steam half way through. =( It's still a hella fun thing to do in November if you got the time. It's funny though, the year i decided not to participate, my bf decides to jump on board the nanowrimo wagon. ~.~


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 8, 2013)

I went to the mall with my hubby this evening. I had just had the longest last few weeks and lots of my obligations wrapped up today so ... he said SPLURGE! haha especially since I have the 20% off VIB sale.

Sephora  

- Sephora Favorites - Super Stars ... LOVE IT, so nice because most everything is either full size or great deluxe size.

- HourGlass - Hidden Corrective Concealer - Pearl ... I'm a huge fan of hourglass, have been ever since I bought their veil primer a few years ago.

Walmart

Baby Lips - Pink punch... this is brighter than I thought it was gonna be. I like these baby lips, but I like the Fresh lip balms better.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've participated the past few years but never actually completed the word count ever. I usually start losing steam half way through. =(

It's still a hella fun thing to do in November if you got the time. It's funny though, the year i decided not to participate, my bf decides to jump on board the nanowrimo wagon. ~.~

I wish I had the time to participate in nanowrimo.. it's always been one of my goals but November is always such a busy month for me. When do you find the time to write?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 9, 2013)

> I wish I had the time to participate in nanowrimo.. it's always been one of my goals but November is always such a busy month for me. When do you find the time to write?


 Ok .. At the expense of sounding like a complete and total idiot- What is namowrimo? Lol


----------



## Xiang (Nov 9, 2013)

> I wish I had the time to participate in nanowrimo.. it's always been one of my goals but November is always such a busy month for me. When do you find the time to write?


 They always recommend us to set aside fixed times just for writing. For me, i always wrote during my morning and night commutes on the bus and train. Their online community is also really fun and when you join, you can get sorted by local regions and they send you newsletters with info on local nanowrimo sponsored locations where participants meet/gather and just write and get their word count up.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I just preordered these today. They'll ship on 11/20
Must go check them out, post pics when you get them.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have bought much, too much lately....

Sephora:

UD 24/7 Eyeliners in Rockstar, Roach, Desperation and Junkie

Sephora Black Magic Palette

Freebies - Holly Jolly Set, Ralph Lauren Polo Black sample, Fresh sample, I Love New York by Bond No. 9 sample, The Art of Shaving sample, Especially Escada sample

Julep:

Northern Lights Set, Cynthia, Kai, Libby

Zoya:

Goldie, Marie-Luisa, Mosheen, Frida, Wednesday, Zuza, Purity, Arizona

Ulta:

Curly Sexy Hair Reactivator

Style Sexy Hair Blow It Up Gel

Big Sexy Hair Spray &amp; Play Harder Hairspray

Freebies - combination beauty and skincare sample set

Chaos &amp; Crocodiles:

Songs For a Rainy Day

Ellagee:

Nail Polish Christmas ornament (oh yes, I did)

Starlooks:

Lash Boost Mascara Primer

Mineralized Loose Powder

BH Cosmetics:

36 Piece Ultimate Brush Set

aaaaaaaand I'm spent. LOL




Wow, great choices!


----------



## Xiang (Nov 9, 2013)

> Ok .. At the expense of sounding like a complete and total idiot- What is namowrimo? Lol


 National Novel Writing Month - the goal is to write a 50k word novella in November, so in under 30 days. =)


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ok .. At the expense of sounding like a complete and total idiot- What is namowrimo? Lol
*Na*tional *No*vel *Wr*iting *Mo*nth.  Basically, it's a way/reason to buckle down and write that novel you've always wanted to, with goals, structure, and support.  It happens every November.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to the mall with my hubby this evening. I had just had the longest last few weeks and lots of my obligations wrapped up today so ... he said SPLURGE! haha especially since I have the 20% off VIB sale.

Sephora  

- Sephora Favorites - Super Stars ... LOVE IT, so nice because most everything is either full size or great deluxe size.

- HourGlass - Hidden Corrective Concealer - Pearl ... I'm a huge fan of hourglass, have been ever since I bought their veil primer a few years ago.

Walmart

Baby Lips - Pink punch... this is brighter than I thought it was gonna be. I like these baby lips, but I like the Fresh lip balms better.
Enjoy your haul, hope things start looking up for you.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 9, 2013)

> National Novel Writing Month - the goal is to write a 50k word novella in November, so in under 30 days. =)


 Ooof! Wow... Yeah, I'll probably be passing on this one, too.. That's insane pressure!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have bought much, too much lately....

Sephora:

UD 24/7 Eyeliners in Rockstar, Roach, Desperation and Junkie

Sephora Black Magic Palette

Freebies - Holly Jolly Set, Ralph Lauren Polo Black sample, Fresh sample, I Love New York by Bond No. 9 sample, The Art of Shaving sample, Especially Escada sample

Julep:

Northern Lights Set, Cynthia, Kai, Libby

Zoya:

Goldie, Marie-Luisa, Mosheen, Frida, Wednesday, Zuza, Purity, Arizona

Ulta:

Curly Sexy Hair Reactivator

Style Sexy Hair Blow It Up Gel

Big Sexy Hair Spray &amp; Play Harder Hairspray

Freebies - combination beauty and skincare sample set

Chaos &amp; Crocodiles:

Songs For a Rainy Day

Ellagee:

Nail Polish Christmas ornament (oh yes, I did)

Starlooks:

Lash Boost Mascara Primer

Mineralized Loose Powder

BH Cosmetics:

36 Piece Ultimate Brush Set

aaaaaaaand I'm spent. LOL




I have the Julep Northern lights set on my wish list.  Let me know how you like it please.


----------



## VintageKoha (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh God, so.... I went online on my birthday and went on a little bit of a sephora binge. It hasn't shipped yet (though I ordered three days ago- that doesn't make me super happy) but I got a friggin TON of free stuff (birthday, 8 sample kit, + 3 extra samples) and I'm just so darn excited. I can't wait till it arrives. The two things I actually bought were- beautyblender Solid Sponge Cleanser and Bulls Eye Lash Applicator (because I struggle with false lashes no matter what and a friend suggested I try this soooo *fingers crossed* and I did not know I needed something special to clean this sponge. LOVE the sponge but it gets dirty really quickly -obviously- and I've damn near killed this one trying to get it clean.)  

I'll post a picture of my haul when it arrives. Gawd I love free stuff. As someone who is newer (ish) to buying from places like sephora or mac (aka what I would consider higher end) I'm pleased as peas so far with stuff. (and I get points with every dollar spent and that goes towards MOAR FREE STUFF!  Oh god it just makes my insanely gleeful. HOW DID I NOT KNOW ABOUT THIS BEFORE?! LOVE free stuff. Can't take advantage of any of the perfumes due to allergies but good golly gosh I will try everything else! )

Eeeee, I've got some stuff in my wishlist that I'm going to go after next once I test this stuff out. I'm truly excited because one of the kits has the urban decay eyeshadow primer that I've heard very good things about. (normally I use lotion which works fine but I've got super thin lids and sensitive skin which usually equals burning eyes by the end of the day even if my make-up is awesome all day.)  Why does buying make-up make me want to stand outside waving a sign that says "WHY DID NOBODY TELL ME THAT LIPSTICK IS FABULOUS?!" (seriously. I hated lipstick till recently when I found the right colors for me and learned to seal it -so I don't look like the joker five minutes in- with a matte powder. BTW if anyone knows a good deep red with more purple tones than orange matte eyeshadow I would love you forever- I've looked al over and can't seem to find one without shimmers.)
 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's such a cute little set. Tarte's Lights, Camera, Lashes is my HG mascara, I use it all the time. Not so long ago I picked up a similar set from Sephora except the eye lash curler is gold and instead of Lights, Camera, Lashes it came with the new version; Lights, Camera, Flashes. It was a nice way to try the new version of my fave mascara but I did not like it (actually threw it in the trash). The original, that you got, is my personal fave





Oh, good to know. So far I tried out the mascara and loooooved it (super rare for me- and I've got really sensitive eyes that almost everything bugs, BUT this mascara was fine all day for me.)  Personally I'm not keen on gold (unless it's the loose goldilocks powder from sugerpill- that is my one "gold exception" and it looks AMAZING which is rare to have gold look good on my skin.) so I probably wouldn't have gone for the Flashes version.  Just curious but what was it about the Flashes version that was offputting enough to toss?  (I'll admit I hoard even make-up I hate on the off chance that "I MIGHT use it.")


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have the Julep Northern lights set on my wish list.  Let me know how you like it please.  

Sure thing! @LuckyMoon! As soon as it comes in I'll post some swatches too if you'd like.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 9, 2013)

+ 4 piece mini Bite set, mini Oscar Blandi dry shampoo, + random samples at my local Sephora

+ Cult Nails Wack Slacks (AMAZE!)

+ Zoya Dream &amp; Storm (ALSO SO PURDY)

+ so much underwear and a bra for Victoria's Secret (ok, not makeup but desperately needed!)

+ November's Golden Tote ($149)

OKAY I NEED TO STOP SPENDING!!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 10, 2013)

@rachelshine... I LOVE your purchases. Now that's the way to shop!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







+ 4 piece mini Bite set, mini Oscar Blandi dry shampoo, + random samples at my local Sephora

+ Cult Nails Wack Slacks (AMAZE!)

+ Zoya Dream &amp; Storm (ALSO SO PURDY)

+ so much underwear and a bra for Victoria's Secret (ok, not makeup but desperately needed!)

+ November's Golden Tote ($149)

OKAY I NEED TO STOP SPENDING!!

@rachelshine OOoooo, yes, girl, YES!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







+ 4 piece mini Bite set, mini Oscar Blandi dry shampoo, + random samples at my local Sephora

+ Cult Nails Wack Slacks (AMAZE!)

+ Zoya Dream &amp; Storm (ALSO SO PURDY)

+ so much underwear and a bra for Victoria's Secret (ok, not makeup but desperately needed!)

+ November's Golden Tote ($149)

OKAY I NEED TO STOP SPENDING!!
Wow, enjoy your goodies!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Enjoy your haul, hope things start looking up for you.
Thank you, sweetheart.


----------



## breyannaxo (Nov 12, 2013)

my (pretty huge) 20% off sephora haul:
-anastasia perfect brow pencil in blonde

-anastasia brow wiz in ash blonde

-sephora pro contour brush #74

-sephora powder brush #45

-formula x polish in relentless

-formula x polish in potent

-urban decay naked palette (my 2nd one. i bought it when it first came out and i'm hitting pan on a lot of the colors)

-urban decay eyeshadow in verve

-urban decay primer potion

-nars guy bourdin blush in day dream

-nars blush in seduction

-marc jacobs daisy eau so fresh set (comes with 4.25 ounce bottle of daisy eau so fresh, a rollerball, lotion, body wash, and a makeup bag)

-too faced chocolate bronzer in light/medium

-urban decay de-slick setting powder

-sephora favorites super stars set


----------



## barbiexiao (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm getting addicted to Wet 'n Wild Matte Lippies..

Just recently bought 4 shades: Sandstorm, Cherry Picking, Just Peachy and Bare it All.

Now I'm  getting myself another batch of shades anytime soon.


----------



## DeSha (Nov 12, 2013)

Today was my lucky day. Found these fun nail polishes by Brash at Payless (of all places). Never heard of this brand and it appears to be made/distributed by Payless. Interesting right? Nevertheless, they were selling them for 50 cents a bottle. The colors were cool and I just could not resist. Yay!

These are the colors: Sergeant Khaki, Turquoise Twist, Sacre-Blue-Green and Purple Prime.









Also, over the weekend I went to CVS to grab some makeup and polishes on sale.


----------



## Flowerfish (Nov 13, 2013)

> > That's such a cute little set. Tarte's Lights, Camera, Lashes is my HG mascara, I use it all the time. Not so long ago I picked up a similar set from Sephora except the eye lash curler is gold and instead of Lights, Camera, Lashes it came with the new version; Lights, Camera, Flashes. It was a nice way to try the new version of my fave mascara but I did not like it (actually threw it in the trash). The original, that you got, is my personal fave  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Oh, good to know. So far I tried out the mascara and loooooved it (super rare for me- and I've got really sensitive eyes that almost everything bugs, BUT this mascara wasÂ fine all day for me.) Â Personally I'm not keen on gold (unless it's the loose goldilocks powder from sugerpill- that is my one "gold exception" and it looks AMAZING which is rare to have gold look good on my skin.) so I probably wouldn't have gone for the Flashes version. Â Just curious but what was it about the Flashes version that was offputting enough to toss? Â (I'll admit I hoard even make-up I hate on the off chance that "I MIGHT use it.")


 I have to admit that I toss things pretty quickly if they don't work out after a few uses, but there were a few things that I didn't like about Lights, Camera, Flashes. Firstly, there was always a big gloop of mascara on the end of the wand that just got in the way during application. The mascara itself was clumpy on my lashes. I also found this mascara to be difficult to remove - even with LancÃ´me Bi Facil! For me there was no point to keep using it when I could use Lights, Camera, Lashes instead with no problems. Flashes isn't terrible, it's just not my favorite.


----------



## puffyeyes (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Sephora hauls (total spent: $12 including taxes)





Sephora by OPI nail polishes in Come to Paparazzi, Just a Little Dangerous, and Metro Chic

Sephora Creamy Body Wash Cap in Mango

Kat Von D sample pack - Celebutard lipstick, liner, foundation sample, and bag

Kat Von D Lolita lipstick sample

Urban Decay lipstick in Catfight (100 point perk)

Marc Jacobs gel liner (100 point perk)

samples





(top to bottom): Come to Paparazzi, Just a Little Dangerous, and Metro Chic (sorry for the blurriness!)





(top to bottom): UD Catfight, KVD Lolita, KVD Celebutard
I haven't been posting most recent purchases.  however, I did score that KVD shade for my sister's Christmas present, TODAY!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 13, 2013)

Omg I just died and went to heaven! Julep Go Crazy code order and Sephora F&amp;F order #1.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg I just died and went to heaven! Julep Go Crazy code order and Sephora F&amp;F order #1.




Oh that's a gooooooood day lol! @Lolo22


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 14, 2013)

Ahh my Fresh Sugar Stars set came!!! I love them so much.



I'm going to love them and squeeze them and call them George.


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today was my lucky day. Found these fun nail polishes by Brash at Payless (of all places). Never heard of this brand and it appears to be made/distributed by Payless. Interesting right? Nevertheless, they were selling them for 50 cents a bottle. The colors were cool and I just could not resist. Yay!

These are the colors: Sergeant Khaki, Turquoise Twist, Sacre-Blue-Green and Purple Prime.









Also, over the weekend I went to CVS to grab some makeup and polishes on sale.




I LOVE those nail polish colors!


----------



## cumber1137 (Nov 14, 2013)

Picked up the lorac red hot pro palette from ulta today.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrspookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahh my Fresh Sugar Stars set came!!! I love them so much. 



I'm going to love them and squeeze them and call them George.
Oooh so envious, they sold out recently, waiting to see if they get more in otherwise I have to order from the Fresh website.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh happy mail day!





My Ipsy Glam Bag

Urban Decay's Ocho Loco 2

BH Cosmetics Galaxy Chic

3 Julep polishes

UD 24/7 Eyeliner in Mildew

Freebies (including one for my Hubby!)


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today was my lucky day. Found these fun nail polishes by Brash at Payless (of all places). Never heard of this brand and it appears to be made/distributed by Payless. Interesting right? Nevertheless, they were selling them for 50 cents a bottle. The colors were cool and I just could not resist. Yay!

These are the colors: Sergeant Khaki, Turquoise Twist, Sacre-Blue-Green and Purple Prime.









Also, over the weekend I went to CVS to grab some makeup and polishes on sale.




Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg I just died and went to heaven! Julep Go Crazy code order and Sephora F&amp;F order #1.



Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrspookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahh my Fresh Sugar Stars set came!!! I love them so much. 



I'm going to love them and squeeze them and call them George.
Those are adorable!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh happy mail day!





My Ipsy Glam Bag

Urban Decay's Ocho Loco 2

BH Cosmetics Galaxy Chic

3 Julep polishes

UD 24/7 Eyeliner in Mildew

Freebies (including one for my Hubby!)
Awesome mail day!


----------



## knightsgirl (Nov 15, 2013)

I've been on a two month no-buy and have been avoiding this thread lol! But! Today I was in a city I don't get to very often, and hit up my favorite bent n dent and made a fabulous $30 haul:



-Revlon lip butter in fig jam $1 -Yes to Carrots lip gloss in Red Hot and Carrot Kiss $1 each -Rimmel glam eyes quad in precious crown $1.50 -Maybelline fit me powder $3 -Maybelline great lash colored mascaras in totally teal, pop of purple and blink of blue $3 each -Wet n Wild fantasy makers nail appliquÃ©s $1.99 -Sally Hansen insta gel strips $1.50 -Revlon polish in blue slate $1 -Sally Hansen polish in angel bite $1 -Loreal polish in mystery and ravens strength $1 each Aaaaaand what I literally squealed when I saw-Demeter roll on perfume oils in pure soap, clean skin, clean linen, suntan lotion, baby powder, vanilla cake batter and snow. I paid 50 cents a piece for them!!!!!! Some were marked $1 and some $.50 so the clerk gave me all of them for $.50! $4 total! I got one of every scent they had, and two of the cake batter. I adore that place and need to get over there more often!


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 15, 2013)

> I've been on a two month no-buy and have been avoiding this thread lol! But! Today I was in a city I don't get to very often, and hit up my favorite bent n dent and made a fabulous $30 haul:
> 
> 
> 
> -Revlon lip butter in fig jam $1 -Yes to Carrots lip gloss in Red Hot and Carrot Kiss $1 each -Rimmel glam eyes quad in precious crown $1.50 -Maybelline fit me powder $3 -Maybelline great lash colored mascaras in totally teal, pop of purple and blink of blue $3 each -Wet n Wild fantasy makers nail appliquÃ©s $1.99 -Sally Hansen insta gel strips $1.50 -Revlon polish in blue slate $1 -Sally Hansen polish in angel bite $1 -Loreal polish in mystery and ravens strength $1 each Aaaaaand what I literally squealed when I saw-Demeter roll on perfume oils in pure soap, clean skin, clean linen, suntan lotion, baby powder, vanilla cake batter and snow. I paid 50 cents a piece for them!!!!!! Some were marked $1 and some $.50 so the clerk gave me all of them for $.50! $4 total! I got one of every scent they had, and two of the cake batter. I adore that place and need to get over there more often!


 Awesome haul! Super jealous of your Demeter score, I love their perfumes.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 15, 2013)

I just ordered: Paul &amp; Joe Holiday 2013 Set Urban Decay Glinda Palette YSL TouchÃ© Ã‰clat


----------



## imelysa (Nov 15, 2013)

Sephora &amp; MAC haul eeeeks. Looking for a second job hahaha


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 16, 2013)

I may or may not have ordered the Julep mystery box with the $5 code. Oops.


----------



## Dots (Nov 16, 2013)

Bought the Almond Candy Set, Shower Gel Sweets Set, Beauty Blender Cleanser, and feeling really bad about this last one. Help justify please...maybe?



Photo Credit: Nordstrom


----------



## JC327 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been on a two month no-buy and have been avoiding this thread lol! But! Today I was in a city I don't get to very often, and hit up my favorite bent n dent and made a fabulous $30 haul:





-Revlon lip butter in fig jam $1
-Yes to Carrots lip gloss in Red Hot and Carrot Kiss $1 each
-Rimmel glam eyes quad in precious crown $1.50
-Maybelline fit me powder $3
-Maybelline great lash colored mascaras in totally teal, pop of purple and blink of blue $3 each
-Wet n Wild fantasy makers nail appliquÃ©s $1.99
-Sally Hansen insta gel strips $1.50
-Revlon polish in blue slate $1
-Sally Hansen polish in angel bite $1
-Loreal polish in mystery and ravens strength $1 each

Aaaaaand what I literally squealed when I saw-Demeter roll on perfume oils in pure soap, clean skin, clean linen, suntan lotion, baby powder, vanilla cake batter and snow. I paid 50 cents a piece for them!!!!!! Some were marked $1 and some $.50 so the clerk gave me all of them for $.50! $4 total! I got one of every scent they had, and two of the cake batter.

I adore that place and need to get over there more often!
Great  haul!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just ordered:

Paul &amp; Joe Holiday 2013 Set
Urban Decay Glinda Palette
YSL TouchÃ© Ã‰clat
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *imelysa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Sephora &amp; MAC haul eeeeks. Looking for a second job hahaha
Wow!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I may or may not have ordered the Julep mystery box with the $5 code. Oops.
Lol that code is tempting me too!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bought the Almond Candy Set, Shower Gel Sweets Set, Beauty Blender Cleanser, and feeling really bad about this last one. Help justify please...maybe?





Photo Credit: Nordstrom
Consider those holiday treats!


----------



## Dots (Nov 16, 2013)

> Consider those holiday treats!


 Lol thanks. It's my first Dior make up item. It's just so pretty and the picture doesn't do it justice. I think it will work nicely for the wedding. Still thinking about it though...


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 16, 2013)

> Lol thanks. It's my first Dior make up item. It's just so pretty and the picture doesn't do it justice. I think it will work nicely for the wedding. Still thinking about it though...


 Looks like PERFECT wedding makeup colors, and what better occasion? Just passing through to enable


----------



## Dots (Nov 16, 2013)

> Looks like PERFECT wedding makeup colors, and what better occasion? Just passing through to enable


 Lol thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Consider those holiday treats!

Lol thanks. It's my first Dior make up item. It's just so pretty and the picture doesn't do it justice. I think it will work nicely for the wedding. Still thinking about it though... Even better you definitely deserve something nice for your wedding!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 17, 2013)

You ladies scored some very nice hauls.


----------



## Dots (Nov 17, 2013)

> Even better you definitely deserve something nice for your wedding!


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saycrackagain (Nov 17, 2013)

> Bought the Almond Candy Set, Shower Gel Sweets Set, Beauty Blender Cleanser, and feeling really bad about this last one. Help justify please...maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Credit: Nordstrom


 Okay, honestly? You've made me want it now. The outer colors will work great for the work week, and the silvery green is perfect for casual Friday.


----------



## Dots (Nov 17, 2013)

> Okay, honestly? You've made me want it now. The outer colors will work great for the work week, and the silvery green is perfect for casual Friday.


 Yay! Believe it or not, the middle one is actually a stunning gold shimmer that u put over the other colors to make the everyday colors more festive. It's a new release and LE but the picture does not do it justice. I think Nordstrom is the only place that has it so far. If you like shimmer, you just may love it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DeSha (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been on a two month no-buy and have been avoiding this thread lol! But! Today I was in a city I don't get to very often, and hit up my favorite bent n dent and made a fabulous $30 haul:





-Revlon lip butter in fig jam $1
-Yes to Carrots lip gloss in Red Hot and Carrot Kiss $1 each
-Rimmel glam eyes quad in precious crown $1.50
-Maybelline fit me powder $3
-Maybelline great lash colored mascaras in totally teal, pop of purple and blink of blue $3 each
-Wet n Wild fantasy makers nail appliquÃ©s $1.99
-Sally Hansen insta gel strips $1.50
-Revlon polish in blue slate $1
-Sally Hansen polish in angel bite $1
-Loreal polish in mystery and ravens strength $1 each

Aaaaaand what I literally squealed when I saw-Demeter roll on perfume oils in pure soap, clean skin, clean linen, suntan lotion, baby powder, vanilla cake batter and snow. I paid 50 cents a piece for them!!!!!! Some were marked $1 and some $.50 so the clerk gave me all of them for $.50! $4 total! I got one of every scent they had, and two of the cake batter.

I adore that place and need to get over there more often!

THANK GOODNESS that place is nowhere near me. I would be homeless but my face would be BEAT everyday and nails perfectly done. I envy you. Great job!


----------



## jaylee78 (Nov 18, 2013)

I can't even tell you all the study I've bought on the last 3 days but it's too the tune of $450. The only stuff I'm allowed to buy for the rest of the year is Secret Santa gifts! One good thing is about $350 of my purchases were from Ulta so triple points!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylee78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't even tell you all the study I've bought on the last 3 days but it's too the tune of $450. The only stuff I'm allowed to buy for the rest of the year is Secret Santa gifts! One good thing is about $350 of my purchases were from Ulta so triple points!
Ooh...what'd you buy me??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have been pretty good this week, and have only bought a few things from Ulta (for my secret santee, so I can't share what) but I did just pick up a set of 5 Wet n Wild mini color icon liners...I can't resist a colored liner to save my life, and it was cheap...and there is a turquoise one!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh...what'd you buy me??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have been pretty good this week, and have only bought a few things from Ulta (for my secret santee, so I can't share what) but I did just pick up a set of 5 Wet n Wild mini color icon liners...I can't resist a colored liner to save my life, and it was cheap...and there is a turquoise one!
I hope you used the $1 off coupon that was in the paper this week!! ETA: for wet n wild


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh...what'd you buy me??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have been pretty good this week, and have only bought a few things from Ulta (for my secret santee, so I can't share what) but I did just pick up a set of 5 Wet n Wild mini color icon liners...I can't resist a colored liner to save my life, and it was cheap...and there is a turquoise one!
I hope you used the $1 off coupon that was in the paper this week!! ETA: for wet n wild

D'oh...I missed that...but I did have a coupon off any beauty purchase so it was still a good deal...I love the cute little sets drugstores have this time of year, even though I certainly don't need them...it's a good thing I don't live near a Sephora or Ulta....


----------



## jaylee78 (Nov 18, 2013)

> Ooh...what'd you buy me??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haveÂ been pretty good this week, and have only bought a few things from Ulta (for my secret santee, so I can't share what) but I did just pick up a set of 5 Wet n Wild mini color icon liners...I can't resist a colored liner to save my life, and it was cheap...and there is a turquoise one!


 You really want to know? lol...here it goes.. MAC Odyssey Lipstick Real Techniques Starter and Core Sets, Stippling Brush and Powder Brush NYX Thalia, B52, and Chaos Lipstick, Mauve Lipliner, Tea Rose Blush Stick, Taupe/Ash Brow set, Wet n Wild Strawberry lip balm, Coverall Pressed Powder, Coloricon Bronzer/highlighter and 508a lipstick Urban Decay Venom &amp; Rapture Lipstick and Naked Basics Palette Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless Skin Smoothing Face Primer Anastasia Brow Powder Duo &amp; #7 brush 3 Ulta polishes 3 OPI polishes and quick dry spray $20 worth of the 5 for $5 stuffs Bath &amp; Body Twisted Peppermint lotions and shower gels. and I can't remember what else.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylee78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ooh...what'd you buy me??






I have been pretty good this week, and have only bought a few things from Ulta (for my secret santee, so I can't share what) but I did just pick up a set of 5 Wet n Wild mini color icon liners...I can't resist a colored liner to save my life, and it was cheap...and there is a turquoise one!

You really want to know? lol...here it goes..

MAC Odyssey Lipstick

Real Techniques Starter and Core Sets, Stippling Brush and Powder Brush

NYX Thalia, B52, and Chaos Lipstick, Mauve Lipliner, Tea Rose Blush Stick, Taupe/Ash Brow set,

Wet n Wild Strawberry lip balm, Coverall Pressed Powder, Coloricon Bronzer/highlighter and 508a lipstick

Urban Decay Venom &amp; Rapture Lipstick and Naked Basics Palette

Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless Skin Smoothing Face Primer

Anastasia Brow Powder Duo &amp; #7 brush

3 Ulta polishes

3 OPI polishes and quick dry spray

$20 worth of the 5 for $5 stuffs

Bath &amp; Body Twisted Peppermint lotions and shower gels.

and I can't remember what else. Ooh, I have and love all of those Real Techniques brushes...so good!

And I love Twisted Peppermint...makes me feel better when I'm sniffly, but also helps headaches and nausea! Peppermint is magical.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Iheartmakeup11 (Nov 18, 2013)

My three most recent purchases have been Big blue bath bomb from Lush because I just ran out of it the other day after having it forever and a day and its my all time favorite bath bomb to use.  After that is the Maybelline color tattoo in Barely Branded.  Ive been meaning to pick it up but its always out of stock at the places I go and Ive been dying to try it lol.  I wasn't planning on getting the mac pigment in Kitschmas but I stopped by at the mac store (even though i probably shouldn't have lol) and even though I don't really reach for pigments that often, as soon as I swatched it I basically had to have it.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylee78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ooh...what'd you buy me??





I have been pretty good this week, and have only bought a few things from Ulta (for my secret santee, so I can't share what) but I did just pick up a set of 5 Wet n Wild mini color icon liners...I can't resist a colored liner to save my life, and it was cheap...and there is a turquoise one!

You really want to know? lol...here it goes..

MAC Odyssey Lipstick

Real Techniques Starter and Core Sets, Stippling Brush and Powder Brush

NYX Thalia, B52, and Chaos Lipstick, Mauve Lipliner, Tea Rose Blush Stick, Taupe/Ash Brow set,

Wet n Wild Strawberry lip balm, Coverall Pressed Powder, Coloricon Bronzer/highlighter and 508a lipstick

Urban Decay Venom &amp; Rapture Lipstick and Naked Basics Palette

Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless Skin Smoothing Face Primer

Anastasia Brow Powder Duo &amp; #7 brush

3 Ulta polishes

3 OPI polishes and quick dry spray

$20 worth of the 5 for $5 stuffs

Bath &amp; Body Twisted Peppermint lotions and shower gels.

and I can't remember what else.


----------



## madeupMegan (Nov 18, 2013)

Sephora haul!!!

Tarte Pure Delights 8 Piece Lip Surgence Set

Stila Color Me Glossy Lip Glaze Set

Benefit VIB Spree Trio: Bad Gal Mascara, Sugarbomb lip gloss, and Sun Beam

YSL Glossy Stain sample

Escada Cherry in the Air sample

Hourglass Veil sample

Sooo much loves!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 18, 2013)

I missed out on purchasing this a while back and thought I'd never see it again. And I happen to stumble on this on QVC just a few days ago! So of course I purchased it right away for $38. It's going for a $100 on ebay now...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora haul!!!

Tarte Pure Delights 8 Piece Lip Surgence Set

Stila Color Me Glossy Lip Glaze Set

Benefit VIB Spree Trio: Bad Gal Mascara, Sugarbomb lip gloss, and Sun Beam

YSL Glossy Stain sample

Escada Cherry in the Air sample

Hourglass Veil sample

Sooo much loves!

Oh my goodness, I received the Escada Cherry in the Air sample a few weeks ago and I have been OBSESSED about it for my daytime perfume! It smells SO GOOD! @madeupMegan


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Nov 19, 2013)

I didn't technically buy this, but I just received a 3 month gift sub to Birchbox for my birthday. YAY! I wanted ipsy, but they don't do three month gift subs, and BB is more established anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 19, 2013)

wow, wow, we wow.... I think I have a problem. Sad part is, none of it is for my secret santa! In the last, eh, month I've purchased: Benefit Advent Calendar Sephora Body Wash Caps (Chocolate, Lagoon, Coconut, Lemon Verbena) DryBar VIP Pack DryBar Hold Me Hair Clips (these are pricey, but so freaking awesome. I have majorly thick hair and these hold it ALL. and they dont pull my hair out when I remove them. WINNING) Soap &amp; Glory Righteous Body Butter x2 Soap &amp; Glory Flake Away Body Polish DryBar Southern Belle Mousse (thanks to the VIP Pack I purchased. LOVEEEEEE this Mousse!) Stila Color Balm Lipstick Sephora Black Magic Palette (sucks.) Hourglass Liquid Lipstick in Icon Gucci Guilty Black for the Mister Too Faced Beauty Editor Darlings Set Travel Size Big Sexy Root Lifter Travel Size Paul Mitchell Volumizing Hair Spray x2 Travel Size Paul Mitchell Skinny Serum eco tools Blush Brush Revlon Rasperry Pie Colorburst Lip Butter GWP: Benefit Cream Eyeshadow Sephora Benefit Birthday Goodies Fix It Kit from Sephora Blitz Kit x 2 Free Samples: Even some for the mister!! BB Thickening Shampoo/Conditioner Clarins Double Serum x3 Jack Black Nourising Oil Lacoste Eau de Lacoste YSL L'Homme Libre 21 Drops Invigorate Essential Oil The Art of Shaving 4 Elements of Perfect Shave x2 Korres Face Primer x2 Hugo Boss Bottled Night Benefit Stay Flawless Primer


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  An order from Beauty.com that included an OCC lip tar set in neutral colors, an OCC nail polish in a medium gray cream, a Tokyo Milk hand lotion in Kabuki (the packaging/design on this is phenomenal), and the free makeup bag with samples that came with a $75 purchase.  I really like the free makeup bag, seems to be good quality.  The samples are fairly substantial and I'll get use from most of them.  Not shown below is the Dr. Brandt Flexitone BB cream sample, as I'd taken it out to use this morning and forgot to photograph it. 












I am LOVING THOSE FIRST two colors from OCC.. what colors are they??


----------



## madeupMegan (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh my goodness, I received the Escada Cherry in the Air sample a few weeks ago and I have been OBSESSED about it for my daytime perfume! It smells SO GOOD! @madeupMegan
I know! It's really hard for me to resist using it, and I'm trying to finish up other perfume samples first. But it is actually something I am considering buying a full size of! @CheshireCookie


----------



## saycrackagain (Nov 19, 2013)

You guys are making me covet this. I've been on a huge perfume kick lately, and now I have to try this!



> I know! It's really hard for me to resist using it, and I'm trying to finish up other perfume samples first. But it is actually something I am considering buying a full size of! @CheshireCookie


----------



## madeupMegan (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You guys are making me covet this. I've been on a huge perfume kick lately, and now I have to try this!
Do it! It's awesome! Really fresh and fruity!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffanybella82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am LOVING THOSE FIRST two colors from OCC.. what colors are they??
Those are Interlace and Hush, and that was the Neutral set of lip tars that beauty.com used to offer.   Sadly, they no longer carry the lip tars.


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been on a two month no-buy and have been avoiding this thread lol! But! Today I was in a city I don't get to very often, and hit up my favorite bent n dent and made a fabulous $30 haul:





-Revlon lip butter in fig jam $1
-Yes to Carrots lip gloss in Red Hot and Carrot Kiss $1 each
-Rimmel glam eyes quad in precious crown $1.50
-Maybelline fit me powder $3
-Maybelline great lash colored mascaras in totally teal, pop of purple and blink of blue $3 each
-Wet n Wild fantasy makers nail appliquÃ©s $1.99
-Sally Hansen insta gel strips $1.50
-Revlon polish in blue slate $1
-Sally Hansen polish in angel bite $1
-Loreal polish in mystery and ravens strength $1 each

Aaaaaand what I literally squealed when I saw-Demeter roll on perfume oils in pure soap, clean skin, clean linen, suntan lotion, baby powder, vanilla cake batter and snow. I paid 50 cents a piece for them!!!!!! Some were marked $1 and some $.50 so the clerk gave me all of them for $.50! $4 total! I got one of every scent they had, and two of the cake batter.

I adore that place and need to get over there more often!
Nice haul!! Revlon fig jam for a $1???? Whew who!!!!


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 19, 2013)

> Those are Interlace and Hush, and that was the Neutral set of lip tars that beauty.com used to offer.Â Â  Sadly, they no longer carry the lip tars.


 I saw the picture and went running to the site, only to have my hopes crushed. They're gorgeous! Need to remind myself I don't really use lip tars though.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Nov 19, 2013)

I've been lovin' Ardency Inn lately! I got their lipstick in the shade Black Is Blue, and I got their eyeliner in the shade Grass!
I also bought one of those Sephora brush sets in the little metal tubes for $22. I don't have any pictures, but they're on the website!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

In the last two days I have purchased a lot of stuff for my SS and for myself.

Today I got the Nars cream blush for $10 and managed to use the ALMOSTVIB code one last time before it "sold out"


----------



## kaitlynns (Nov 19, 2013)

I just got 15 polishes from Ulta, 3 China Glaze, and 12 OPI, the 3 miss universe colors and 9 of the Mariah holiday colors. Smallest nail polish haul of the year honestly!


----------



## azalea97 (Nov 20, 2013)

A few things I bought over the last 2 weeks.





Avon True Color eyeshadow quad in Romantic Mauves

Revlon Lip Butter - Red Velvet

Revlon Lip Butter - Sugar Plum

Avon Nail polish - Decadent

Julie G Nail polish - Butterflies &amp; Rosebuds

Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush - Pink Plum

Maybelline "Classic Look" giftset from Walmart (was only $9.89)

      *Expert Wear eyeshadow trio - Chocolate Mousse

      *Line Express Eyeliner - Brownish Black

      *MegaPlush Mascara - Blackest Black


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those are Interlace and Hush, and that was the Neutral set of lip tars that beauty.com used to offer.   Sadly, they no longer carry the lip tars.
Man those are beautiful!


----------



## knightsgirl (Nov 21, 2013)

These came today...Stila In the Know and the Balm nude 'tude palettes for $20 out of pocket from Birchbox, man I love points!


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A few things I bought over the last 2 weeks.





Avon True Color eyeshadow quad in Romantic Mauves

Revlon Lip Butter - Red Velvet

Revlon Lip Butter - Sugar Plum

Avon Nail polish - Decadent

Julie G Nail polish - Butterflies &amp; Rosebuds

Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush - Pink Plum

Maybelline "Classic Look" giftset from Walmart (was only $9.89)

      *Expert Wear eyeshadow trio - Chocolate Mousse

      *Line Express Eyeliner - Brownish Black

      *MegaPlush Mascara - Blackest Black
Nice! My favorite drugstore brands.


----------



## saycrackagain (Nov 21, 2013)

> These came today...Stila In the Know and the Balm nude 'tude palettes for $20 out of pocket from Birchbox, man I love points!


 Wow, I didn't realize how tiny the nude tude shadows are.


----------



## knightsgirl (Nov 21, 2013)

> Wow, I didn't realize how tiny the nude tude shadows are.


 It surprised me too! I don't think I've ever used up an entire shadow in my life, so it should be okay lol! But really for $40 they're tiny pans!


----------



## LazyJ (Nov 21, 2013)

Loreal True Match blush in "Baby Blossom".  Love it


----------



## GlamBabe (Nov 21, 2013)

So much for my not buying anything for a while. In separate packages I purchased and received:

Sephora Gloss Fantasy Lip Gloss Set

Give Me Some Lip

UD Vice 2

UD The Dangerous Palette

Stila Angel Color Palette

Stila Color Me Gloss xs 2 (forgot I had ordered it, sigh)

Stila Awesome Blossoms

Z Palette in Pink and Magnetic Circles for it

Wow Luxe Hair Tousled Twist

Lorac Red Hot Gloss Set

Sephora Beauty Academy Huge Palette

The Beauty.com Gift Bag

A Blitz Bag

I should be done for a while, but trying to decide if I should buy the Glossybox/Pret de Porter box. Help!!!


----------



## azalea97 (Nov 21, 2013)

T



> Loreal True Match blush in "Baby Blossom". Â Love itÂ


 This is one of my favorite blushes! I just hit pan on it a few days ago. It gives the perfect flush to my cheeks. Not too dark or too light to show up or too bright. It's perfect.


----------



## Misdameanor (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LazyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Loreal True Match blush in "Baby Blossom".  Love it 




That blush shade is SO pretty!


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Nov 22, 2013)

I put myself on a "no-buy" for a while and came back 10 times worse!





























 And with that, I'm taking a break (after I pick up a few more Maybelline Elixir Lip glosses...


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put myself on a "no-buy" for a while and came back 10 times worse!





























 And with that, I'm taking a break (after I pick up a few more Maybelline Elixir Lip glosses...
Nice! I really want to try the Revlon scented polishes, but no where around me seems to have them yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DeSha (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put myself on a "no-buy" for a while and came back 10 times worse!





























 And with that, I'm taking a break (after I pick up a few more Maybelline Elixir Lip glosses...

NICE!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 22, 2013)

The birchbox gods smiled upon me! They sent me an extra barrette and I got an awesome pick 2!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LazyJ (Nov 23, 2013)

Y



> T This is one of my favorite blushes! I just hit pan on it a few days ago. It gives the perfect flush to my cheeks. Not too dark or too light to show up or too bright. It's perfect.


 Yup I agree. I have fair skin it's perfect!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put myself on a "no-buy" for a while and came back 10 times worse!





























 And with that, I'm taking a break (after I pick up a few more Maybelline Elixir Lip glosses...
Everytime I put myself in no buy it's always worst lol, I just put myself in "ok, here's your budget" on a week to week basis &gt;_&lt;


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Nov 23, 2013)

I just bought the Sephora inside JCP Sephora Favorites Makeup Must-Haves finally!  I don't have a Sephora in jcp near me and I didn't want the full kit.  I also had a $25 giftcard for it was only $13!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Yayay!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 23, 2013)

I forgot to post pictures in this thread, but here's snaps of my Paul &amp; Joe Holiday set


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I forgot to post pictures in this thread, but here's snaps of my Paul &amp; Joe Holiday set
















omg, I love it all!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 23, 2013)

> I forgot to post pictures in this thread, but here's snaps of my Paul &amp; Joe Holiday set


 Omg! These are just too cute


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I forgot to post pictures in this thread, but here's snaps of my Paul &amp; Joe Holiday set

















I...I...I....h-h-how do I NOT know about this brand!?!? OH MY! ::grabby hands:: I am in LOVE with this!


----------



## LazyJ (Nov 24, 2013)

Haha those are cool


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Nov 24, 2013)

HOLY CATS, I need to start shopping at that brand!!!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 24, 2013)

Everyone should know about Paul &amp; Joe Beaute! They have cat-themed makeup!


----------



## Dots (Nov 24, 2013)

Just saw the new Wet n Wild Holiday Display and bought two sparkle polishes and a glitter trio only to find out they may not be safe to use around the eye area...ugh flashback to the sub glitter palette. I guess I will just return it.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone should know about Paul &amp; Joe Beaute! They have cat-themed makeup!
I am so in love with this guy:





It's the hat. I'm a sucker for hats. I'm 100% sure that I could not use this lipstick in a flattering way because I would try to wrap my lips around it so I wouldn't mess up the little cat in the hat...and would end up looking like Courtney Love


----------



## saycrackagain (Nov 25, 2013)

> Just saw the new Wet n Wild Holiday Display and bought two sparkle polishes and a glitter trio only to find out they may not be safe to use around the eye area...ugh flashback to the sub glitter palette. I guess I will just return it.


Nouveau Cheap called the company about that and they said just don't use it on your waterline. The worry is about the glitter getting into your eyes.


----------



## Dots (Nov 25, 2013)

> Nouveau Cheap called the company about that and they said just don't use it on your waterline. The worry is about the glitter getting into your eyes.


 That's where I read it, too but it still makes me nervous. Plus, I heard the color payoff isn't very good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora haul!!!

Tarte Pure Delights 8 Piece Lip Surgence Set

Stila Color Me Glossy Lip Glaze Set

Benefit VIB Spree Trio: Bad Gal Mascara, Sugarbomb lip gloss, and Sun Beam

YSL Glossy Stain sample

Escada Cherry in the Air sample

Hourglass Veil sample

Sooo much loves!
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I missed out on purchasing this a while back and thought I'd never see it again. And I happen to stumble on this on QVC just a few days ago! So of course I purchased it right away for $38. It's going for a $100 on ebay now...
That's such a pretty palette!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

wow, wow, we wow.... I think I have a problem. Sad part is, none of it is for my secret santa! In the last, eh, month I've purchased:

Benefit Advent Calendar
Sephora Body Wash Caps (Chocolate, Lagoon, Coconut, Lemon Verbena)
DryBar VIP Pack
DryBar Hold Me Hair Clips (these are pricey, but so freaking awesome. I have majorly thick hair and these hold it ALL. and they dont pull my hair out when I remove them. WINNING)
Soap &amp; Glory Righteous Body Butter x2
Soap &amp; Glory Flake Away Body Polish
DryBar Southern Belle Mousse (thanks to the VIP Pack I purchased. LOVEEEEEE this Mousse!)
Stila Color Balm Lipstick
Sephora Black Magic Palette (sucks.)
Hourglass Liquid Lipstick in Icon
Gucci Guilty Black for the Mister
Too Faced Beauty Editor Darlings Set
Travel Size Big Sexy Root Lifter
Travel Size Paul Mitchell Volumizing Hair Spray x2
Travel Size Paul Mitchell Skinny Serum
eco tools Blush Brush
Revlon Rasperry Pie Colorburst Lip Butter

GWP:
Benefit Cream Eyeshadow
Sephora Benefit Birthday Goodies
Fix It Kit from Sephora
Blitz Kit x 2


Free Samples: Even some for the mister!!
BB Thickening Shampoo/Conditioner
Clarins Double Serum x3
Jack Black Nourising Oil
Lacoste Eau de Lacoste
YSL L'Homme Libre
21 Drops Invigorate Essential Oil
The Art of Shaving 4 Elements of Perfect Shave x2
Korres Face Primer x2
Hugo Boss Bottled Night
Benefit Stay Flawless Primer
Wow great purchases and freebies.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In the last two days I have purchased a lot of stuff for my SS and for myself.

Today I got the Nars cream blush for $10 and managed to use the ALMOSTVIB code one last time before it "sold out"
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlynns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got 15 polishes from Ulta, 3 China Glaze, and 12 OPI, the 3 miss universe colors and 9 of the Mariah holiday colors. Smallest nail polish haul of the year honestly!
Wow and that's a small haul? I wonder whats a large haul lol. Enjoy your pretties.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A few things I bought over the last 2 weeks.





Avon True Color eyeshadow quad in Romantic Mauves

Revlon Lip Butter - Red Velvet

Revlon Lip Butter - Sugar Plum

Avon Nail polish - Decadent

Julie G Nail polish - Butterflies &amp; Rosebuds

Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush - Pink Plum

Maybelline "Classic Look" giftset from Walmart (was only $9.89)

      *Expert Wear eyeshadow trio - Chocolate Mousse

      *Line Express Eyeliner - Brownish Black

      *MegaPlush Mascara - Blackest Black
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





These came today...Stila In the Know and the Balm nude 'tude palettes for $20 out of pocket from Birchbox, man I love points!
That's a great deal!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LazyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Loreal True Match blush in "Baby Blossom".  Love it




Nice color!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So much for my not buying anything for a while. In separate packages I purchased and received:

Sephora Gloss Fantasy Lip Gloss Set

Give Me Some Lip

UD Vice 2

UD The Dangerous Palette

Stila Angel Color Palette

Stila Color Me Gloss xs 2 (forgot I had ordered it, sigh)

Stila Awesome Blossoms

Z Palette in Pink and Magnetic Circles for it

Wow Luxe Hair Tousled Twist

Lorac Red Hot Gloss Set

Sephora Beauty Academy Huge Palette

The Beauty.com Gift Bag

A Blitz Bag

I should be done for a while, but trying to decide if I should buy the Glossybox/Pret de Porter box. Help!!!
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put myself on a "no-buy" for a while and came back 10 times worse!





























 And with that, I'm taking a break (after I pick up a few more Maybelline Elixir Lip glosses...
That's an amazing haul! Those Revlon bottles are adorable.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




The birchbox gods smiled upon me! They sent me an extra barrette and I got an awesome pick 2!




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought the Sephora inside JCP Sephora Favorites Makeup Must-Haves finally!  I don't have a Sephora in jcp near me and I didn't want the full kit.  I also had a $25 giftcard for it was only $13!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Yayay!
Great deal!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I forgot to post pictures in this thread, but here's snaps of my Paul &amp; Joe Holiday set
















That's seriously pretty!


----------



## sschulte1014 (Nov 27, 2013)

This is my most recent haul, it was bought over a 2 day period. It isn't everything because my niece went with me and I bought her the smoked palette as an early Christmas gift and gave it to her cause I couldn't wait till Christmas, I also bought her the naked skin foundation and a beauty blender with cleaner. I bought 2 Naked 2 palettes (the second is also for my niece but she doesn't know about that one and will actually have to wait till closer to Christmas) the original naked, 2 smoked palettes, 2 naked skin foundations, 2 beauty blenders, 2 bb cleaners, naked flushed, ud shattered face case, naked illuminated (which is amazing!!), Mia 2 which came with some free samples, a sensitive brush head, and I got 2 ud b6 samples and a mini Kat Von d tattoo liner.


----------



## knightsgirl (Nov 27, 2013)

Well I just lost my mind and ordered from the balm sale on HauteLook:



I fell in love with their shadows from the nude tude palette. Maybe it'll get here by Xmas, I hate their shipping. I'm officially done buying for 2013 and hopefully 2014 lol!


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well I just lost my mind and ordered from the balm sale on HauteLook:




I fell in love with their shadows from the nude tude palette. Maybe it'll get here by Xmas, I hate their shipping. I'm officially done buying for 2013 and hopefully 2014 lol!

Ooh! I was sorely tempted by this one as well this morning, but resisted with all my willpower only to do some damage at Nordstrom Rack this afternoon:





100% cashmere flip top mittens, a Bliss hand creme duo, Urban Decay double-ended liners in Empire/Uzi/Corrupt/Zero (not like I needed more liners, but an Uzi single eyeshadow was my very first Urban Decay purchase back in 1996/1997, and I got nostalgic), and a NARS palette in Voulez Vous...that I had been eyeing for a while because it's one of the few that doesn't feature Orgasm and Laguna. They had some more stuff from Stila that tempted me (including the 5 eyeliners they're offering as a BF GWP for $20), but I only have two eyes that need lining...


----------



## ninalee (Nov 27, 2013)

Maybelline Fit Me concealer in light, ELF studio matte lip color, and ELF flat eyeliner brush.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Nov 28, 2013)

Someone help me... I ordered from Vera Bradley's eBay 70% off sale, and LUSH UK. Vera: Plum Petals Attache Small Kisslock Wallet in Plum Crazy Mini Hipster in Portobello Road (the only cuteish one out of the four color options) LUSH: Rub Rub Rub Butterball Ickle Baby Bot Rose Jam Bubbleroon Eau Roma toner water (large) Oh, and let's not forget Sephora and LUSH from Monday in Chicago: Sephora: Naked 2 beautyblender Smashbox Photo Finish Primer (mini) LUSH: Eau Roma toner water (small) Buche de Noel Vanillary solid perfume Tonight is Black Friday shopping at Aeropostale (combat boots), Ulta (philosophy 3-in-1, LORAC pro), Sephora (purity made simple face wash and a couple foundation samples), Bath and Body Works (more than I'd care to admit), Forever 21 (not too sure... maybe a sweater and undies), and maybe a couple other stores. :icon_redf The best part? All of this shopping has to come out under $300. Mostly because I'm underage and too young to have a real job (besides youtube), and so this is my birthday money. Wish me luck on my adventures to neverland!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Nov 28, 2013)

I did this yesterday









I'm really scared about this Sephora order only because they didn't ship it yet (Thanksgiving) and one of my items says permanently out of stock. I hope I was able to order it before this happened and that I'll still get the polish set.


----------



## ninalee (Nov 29, 2013)

Ok, ok. I just posted like a few days ago but today was Black Friday and I went to Ulta.  Cmon! 





5 for 5$...

2 shower loofahs 

Mini Shine Serum for my dad

Ulta Nail Polish (So opaque!)

Ulta lip gloss in "Charmed" 

And other things...

Essence Eyeliner in Teddy

NYX blush in Mocha (omg it's gorgeous!!)

Batiste Dry Shampoo Wild Trio

Essence Nail Tip Painted in "Natural White"

 This totaled out to be around 25$ I think I did pretty good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnieH (Nov 29, 2013)

Lily Lolo mineral foundation in Blondie. Repurchase. My skin only really likes mineral foundation, but I find loads of brands too shiney.

A couple of ELF Studio Line power blushers. They're decent for the price, but a little bit chalky maybe. I guess you can't expect proper premium products...


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well I just lost my mind and ordered from the balm sale on HauteLook:




I fell in love with their shadows from the nude tude palette. Maybe it'll get here by Xmas, I hate their shipping. I'm officially done buying for 2013 and hopefully 2014 lol!
Nice, I completely missed the sale.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well I just lost my mind and ordered from the balm sale on HauteLook:




I fell in love with their shadows from the nude tude palette. Maybe it'll get here by Xmas, I hate their shipping. I'm officially done buying for 2013 and hopefully 2014 lol!

Ooh! I was sorely tempted by this one as well this morning, but resisted with all my willpower only to do some damage at Nordstrom Rack this afternoon:





100% cashmere flip top mittens, a Bliss hand creme duo, Urban Decay double-ended liners in Empire/Uzi/Corrupt/Zero (not like I needed more liners, but an Uzi single eyeshadow was my very first Urban Decay purchase back in 1996/1997, and I got nostalgic), and a NARS palette in Voulez Vous...that I had been eyeing for a while because it's one of the few that doesn't feature Orgasm and Laguna. They had some more stuff from Stila that tempted me (including the 5 eyeliners they're offering as a BF GWP for $20), but I only have two eyes that need lining...

Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elfbarbie07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Someone help me... I ordered from Vera Bradley's eBay 70% off sale, and LUSH UK.
Vera: Plum Petals Attache
Small Kisslock Wallet in Plum Crazy
Mini Hipster in Portobello Road (the only cuteish one out of the four color options)
LUSH:
Rub Rub Rub
Butterball
Ickle Baby Bot
Rose Jam Bubbleroon
Eau Roma toner water (large)
Oh, and let's not forget Sephora and LUSH from Monday in Chicago:
Sephora:
Naked 2
beautyblender
Smashbox Photo Finish Primer (mini)
LUSH:
Eau Roma toner water (small)
Buche de Noel
Vanillary solid perfume
Tonight is Black Friday shopping at Aeropostale (combat boots), Ulta (philosophy 3-in-1, LORAC pro), Sephora (purity made simple face wash and a couple foundation samples), Bath and Body Works (more than I'd care to admit), Forever 21 (not too sure... maybe a sweater and undies), and maybe a couple other stores.




The best part? All of this shopping has to come out under $300. Mostly because I'm underage and too young to have a real job (besides youtube), and so this is my birthday money. Wish me luck on my adventures to neverland!
Those are great purchases!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did this yesterday









I'm really scared about this Sephora order only because they didn't ship it yet (Thanksgiving) and one of my items says permanently out of stock. I hope I was able to order it before this happened and that I'll still get the polish set.
Good luck with getting all your items!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ninalee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, ok. I just posted like a few days ago but today was Black Friday and I went to Ulta.  Cmon! 





5 for 5$...

2 shower loofahs

Mini Shine Serum for my dad

Ulta Nail Polish (So opaque!)

Ulta lip gloss in "Charmed"

And other things...

Essence Eyeliner in Teddy

NYX blush in Mocha (omg it's gorgeous!!)

Batiste Dry Shampoo Wild Trio

Essence Nail Tip Painted in "Natural White"

 This totaled out to be around 25$ I think I did pretty good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thats a great deal!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 30, 2013)

So much wonderful things from the birchbox spree code! Plus the free scarf! $92 of stuff for free (not points). It was kinda a mad dash so I got whatever was sitting in my cart at the moment so besides the fact that it was free, the stuff I got is actually kinda boring haha.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 30, 2013)

> So much wonderful things from the birchbox spree code! Plus the free scarf! $92 of stuff for free (not points). It was kinda a mad dash so I got whatever was sitting in my cart at the moment so besides the fact that it was free, the stuff I got is actually kinda boring haha.


 Free things are never boring!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyQueenb (Nov 30, 2013)

Ifor mascara i use maybelline new york the colossal volum' express.
and for eyeliner i use bonnebell eye style precise liner.
the eyeliner one works great and they're really cheap at wal-mart..like 2 for 1.00.
and the mascara is about 5-6 dollars but its the best you can get.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 1, 2013)

I just got myself a lip butter in Cotton Candy and the medicated Baby Lips in Soothing Sorbet (and a few drugstore faves for my secret santa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

I've been pretty well about not buying things for myself...for my SS...not so much! ha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 1, 2013)

I just bought sooo much stuff. Thankfully a lot is for Christmas. I purchased Skinfood Egg White Pore Foam Skinfood Peach Sake Toner Etude House Rosy Tint Lips in Tea Rose, Sunny Flower, and After Blossom Skinfood Sparkling Apple Cleansing Oil Skinfood Aloe Vera Cleansing Foam Missha Super Aqua Kit Skin79 Apple Mint Scrub And I'm not close to done buying stuff. Also purchased some cheap rings and earrings for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## madeupMegan (Dec 1, 2013)

L to R front row: Nails Inc. Topping Lane, Kat Von D Tattoo Liner in Maya, Sephora Collection False Eyelashes in Paparazzi

L to R back row: Butter London Backstage Basics, Urban Decay Book of Shadows IV, Wet N' Wild Mini Fast Dry Nail Collection

Loving this haul! Finally got the butter London Nail Foundation and some UD shadows!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So much wonderful things from the birchbox spree code! Plus the free scarf! $92 of stuff for free (not points). It was kinda a mad dash so I got whatever was sitting in my cart at the moment so besides the fact that it was free, the stuff I got is actually kinda boring haha.




Free is always good!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got myself a lip butter in Cotton Candy and the medicated Baby Lips in Soothing Sorbet (and a few drugstore faves for my secret santa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

I've been pretty well about not buying things for myself...for my SS...not so much! ha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thats great looks like we are all trying to spoil or ss.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just bought sooo much stuff. Thankfully a lot is for Christmas.

I purchased
Skinfood Egg White Pore Foam
Skinfood Peach Sake Toner
Etude House Rosy Tint Lips in Tea Rose, Sunny Flower, and After Blossom
Skinfood Sparkling Apple Cleansing Oil
Skinfood Aloe Vera Cleansing Foam
Missha Super Aqua Kit
Skin79 Apple Mint Scrub

And I'm not close to done buying stuff.

Also purchased some cheap rings and earrings for myself




)
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



L to R front row: Nails Inc. Topping Lane, Kat Von D Tattoo Liner in Maya, Sephora Collection False Eyelashes in Paparazzi

L to R back row: Butter London Backstage Basics, Urban Decay Book of Shadows IV, Wet N' Wild Mini Fast Dry Nail Collection

Loving this haul! Finally got the butter London Nail Foundation and some UD shadows!
Great haul!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well I just lost my mind and ordered from the balm sale on HauteLook:




I fell in love with their shadows from the nude tude palette. Maybe it'll get here by Xmas, I hate their shipping. I'm officially done buying for 2013 and hopefully 2014 lol!

I thought I had successfully escaped the gravitational pull of this black hole, but with the free shipping, I circled back and bought one of the Time Balm concealers in Lighter than Light. I hope it's not...too light! But for $9.26 shipped, I couldn't say no.


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 2, 2013)

Those are DARLING!! Where did you get them?


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I forgot to post pictures in this thread, but here's snaps of my Paul &amp; Joe Holiday set
















OMG I love this cat kit. I saw Lisa Eldridge talk about it, just love it! That being said, I think I need to buy this. Where can I get it from?


----------



## adorkablez (Dec 3, 2013)

My most recent purchase is the Sonia Kashuk Body Lotions at Target. I friggin love them!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 3, 2013)

I know there's other places but I was cruising ASOS and they have it on discount and I believe you can use a 30% off code on it as well (plus free shipping)



> OMG I love this cat kit. I saw Lisa Eldridge talk about it, just love it! That being said, I think I need to buy this. Where can I get it from?


----------



## stellagreen (Dec 3, 2013)

My Most Recent Purchase :

http://www.sheercover.in/buy-sheercover-india.php


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 3, 2013)

My order came. 





About to use the emerald nail polish, so excited!


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 3, 2013)

OMG my boxes came in today(which my husband found when he came home for lunch and I didn't realize were outside or I would have unpacked and hid them, LOL). Victoria's Secret (where I bought 7 beauty items that I can't really use because of the scents, I'm going to have to return them or give them as gifts, but I really, really wanted the bag, lol and was hopeful I could tolerate the scents, not so much, sigh.). Then I did the promo with the Body Shop and have two ginormous tubs of body butter in Mango, which I adore, and a mango scrub, and for free they gave all full size- Satsuma Body Butter, Absinthe Purifying Hand Butter, Coconut Soap (bar), Satsuma Body Polish, Coconut Beautifying Oil, Chamomile Gentle Eye Makeup Remover, Cranberry Joy Shower Gel and last but definitely not least a bath lily (puff), oh and a cloth weekend/large bag, I have not added the total value but it seems like an awesome deal for spending $36 including shipping! I want to order more from them, I adore their scents, but without this special I feel like I should wait and see if another promo comes by, the same thing for Julep, I want their bag but don't want to pay the $75 or even $45 because I've spent so much with them lately. Though the Body Shop's entire site is half off with a $15 or higher purchase. Decisions, decisions!!

Oh, and on the not beauty front, some motorcycle stuff for a friend, a huge box of Abercrombie for my son, a gorgeous coach purse/wristlet and scarf (all coordinated of course) as an early holiday gift for myself from my husband, what a sweetie, lol, since I picked it out and ordered it, and some stuff for misc people. I almost wish I had more people to shop for, LOL. And the Body Shop was a better deal than the Beauty.com sampler IMO. Maybe it's just because I like the stuff more, it may not be worth as much, but the scents are so pretty and I know I'll actually use the stuff. Unlike the other sites where there are always things I won't use. Speaking of which I'll likely add to my trade list soon with everything starting to come in.....

For the kitty makeup what is the promo code for 30% off, does anyone have it by any chance? And are there any other amazing deals I shouldn't be passing by? I still haven't bought the net a porter glossybox, I just can't get excited by it. I don't know, maybe it's the blue eye shadow or something, I'm just not sold.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 4, 2013)

Trying to decide if I need two more bottle of Caudalie Divine oil lol. I just got the smallest size in a BB order and now they have it as a GWP. I have free shipping through BB for the rest of the year and could get the $9 size + one of the $9 size for free. BUT I have an almost full bottle I just got and while it's my favorite body moisturizer, I have about 5 other lotions to get through....


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stellagreen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Most Recent Purchase :

http://www.sheercover.in/buy-sheercover-india.php




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My order came.





About to use the emerald nail polish, so excited!
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG my boxes came in today(which my husband found when he came home for lunch and I didn't realize were outside or I would have unpacked and hid them, LOL). Victoria's Secret (where I bought 7 beauty items that I can't really use because of the scents, I'm going to have to return them or give them as gifts, but I really, really wanted the bag, lol and was hopeful I could tolerate the scents, not so much, sigh.). Then I did the promo with the Body Shop and have two ginormous tubs of body butter in Mango, which I adore, and a mango scrub, and for free they gave all full size- Satsuma Body Butter, Absinthe Purifying Hand Butter, Coconut Soap (bar), Satsuma Body Polish, Coconut Beautifying Oil, Chamomile Gentle Eye Makeup Remover, Cranberry Joy Shower Gel and last but definitely not least a bath lily (puff), oh and a cloth weekend/large bag, I have not added the total value but it seems like an awesome deal for spending $36 including shipping! I want to order more from them, I adore their scents, but without this special I feel like I should wait and see if another promo comes by, the same thing for Julep, I want their bag but don't want to pay the $75 or even $45 because I've spent so much with them lately. Though the Body Shop's entire site is half off with a $15 or higher purchase. Decisions, decisions!!

Oh, and on the not beauty front, some motorcycle stuff for a friend, a huge box of Abercrombie for my son, a gorgeous coach purse/wristlet and scarf (all coordinated of course) as an early holiday gift for myself from my husband, what a sweetie, lol, since I picked it out and ordered it, and some stuff for misc people. I almost wish I had more people to shop for, LOL. And the Body Shop was a better deal than the Beauty.com sampler IMO. Maybe it's just because I like the stuff more, it may not be worth as much, but the scents are so pretty and I know I'll actually use the stuff. Unlike the other sites where there are always things I won't use. Speaking of which I'll likely add to my trade list soon with everything starting to come in.....

For the kitty makeup what is the promo code for 30% off, does anyone have it by any chance? And are there any other amazing deals I shouldn't be passing by? I still haven't bought the net a porter glossybox, I just can't get excited by it. I don't know, maybe it's the blue eye shadow or something, I'm just not sold.
Looks like you had an awesome mail day!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Trying to decide if I need two more bottle of Caudalie Divine oil lol. I just got the smallest size in a BB order and now they have it as a GWP. I have free shipping through BB for the rest of the year and could get the $9 size + one of the $9 size for free. BUT I have an almost full bottle I just got and while it's my favorite body moisturizer, I have about 5 other lotions to get through....
This is the wrong place to ask since we are all enablers here. So  I say go for it.


----------



## LindaD (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Trying to decide if I need two more bottle of Caudalie Divine oil lol. I just got the smallest size in a BB order and now they have it as a GWP. I have free shipping through BB for the rest of the year and could get the $9 size + one of the $9 size for free. BUT I have an almost full bottle I just got and while it's my favorite body moisturizer, I have about 5 other lotions to get through....
This is the wrong place to ask since we are all enablers here. So  I say go for it.





Yup, I say go for it as well. I have a couple of these bottles and I think I might stock up. Since my skin is especially dry this time of year, I actually use it on top of other lotions (it's been amazing for my face).


----------



## DeSha (Dec 4, 2013)

I hit up the annual CVS beauty clearance sale. Ladies, be sure to check your local CVS for good deals on beauty/cosmetics. I managed to sang eight Sally Hansen polishes for less than 15 bucks. Actually I only paid 7 dollars, but I had some CVS bucks and coupons, lol.

All the polishes were 75% off... insane! I think the cheapest one was .82 cents and the most expensive was 2 dollars. Today was polishes. Tomorrow I am going to scour the lipsticks and eyeliners.





Has anyone else visited their local CVS?


----------



## DonnaJ (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hit up the annual CVS beauty clearance sale. Ladies, be sure to check your local CVS for good deals on beauty/cosmetics. I managed to sang eight Sally Hansen polishes for less than 15 bucks. Actually I only paid 7 dollars, but I had some CVS bucks and coupons, lol.

All the polishes were 75% off... insane! I think the cheapest one was .82 cents and the most expensive was 2 dollars. Today was polishes. Tomorrow I am going to scour the lipsticks and eyeliners.






Has anyone else visited their local CVS?





WOOHOO! Thanks for the heads up! For anyone who doesn't know, every year (twice a year) Nouveau Cheap keeps a master list of all products that go on clearance at CVS, so go check there and make a list before you head out (or use a smart phone at the store).


----------



## DonnaJ (Dec 5, 2013)

My last purchase...I won a couple of auctions on facebook for two brand spanking new BH Cosmetics palettes, and only paid $20 for both! OMG! I am so happy and excited!


----------



## DeSha (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last purchase...I won a couple of auctions on facebook for two brand spanking new BH Cosmetics palettes, and only paid $20 for both! OMG! I am so happy and excited!
Nice!! Be sure to posts some pics


----------



## Ecl09 (Dec 5, 2013)

That's fantastic! Which palettes did you get? I have the BH 28 Neutral Color Eyeshadow Palette and I LOVE it!


----------



## DonnaJ (Dec 5, 2013)

I haven't gotten them yet, I just paid for them yesterday, but was so excited I had to post about it right away. lol The two palettes are the Jenni Rivera one, which has 36 shadows and 6 blushes. And the other is the day and night one with 60 eyeshadows.


----------



## azalea97 (Dec 5, 2013)

> I haven't gotten them yet, I just paid for them yesterday, but was so excited I had to post about it right away. lol The two palettes are the Jenni Rivera one, which has 36 shadows and 6 blushes. And the other is the day and night one with 60 eyeshadows.


 Congrats! I have the coastal scents 28 neutral (which I hear is the same as bh) &amp; I love their shadows! Great quality.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 5, 2013)

Just got my ModCloth BF order, yay!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my ModCloth BF order, yay! 












Wow!  Those are all great.  Love every one of them.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 6, 2013)

@LuckyMoon thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Annnnd I just got Naked 3 with my Sephora GC + VIB 10% = $30 shippd, holllller


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Dec 6, 2013)

I ordered the Naked 3 and Too Faced ready set prime from Sephora. Plus I used the BI coupon, free mystery bag, birthday gift, and of course the three free samples. I was so nervous it wouldn't go through but it loaded like lightning. YAY!!!


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 6, 2013)

Whooo Hoooo, Naked 3!! So excited! Thank you to whoever posted it was available! $32 with the $20 off which I totally forgot to do when I first placed the order and then called to fix it and they were really sweet about it. I was so psyched I forgot, what a ditzy move!! Thank Goodness I had someone willing to help me, that does not always happen with Sephora CS. But now it's done and I'm thrilled. Sigh, I can sleep now. Well, except for knowing if Too faced is worth doing the mystery bag, I shouldn't since I did naked but that usually doesn't stop me......


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @LuckyMoon thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Annnnd I just got Naked 3 with my Sephora GC + VIB 10% = $30 shippd, holllller




NIIIIIIIICE! Way to play the system, hehehe!


----------



## Moonblossom (Dec 6, 2013)

Certainly not as exciting as Naked 3, but I ordered a bunch of stuff from elf a while back and it finally arrived (I have to have it shipped to a friend in New York and he brings it to me whenever he comes to Montreal)


----------



## SweetDreams (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi you guys, 1st post! I'll do an intro thread later

I fought on the mac website yesterday and left with the highly coveted pleasure bomb and riri woo holiday lipsticks, the love rihanna bronzer, and an eye palette but I forgot which one lol. waiting on delivery! super excited

so those were my last purchases!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Dec 7, 2013)

It's been a long while since I posted, so I thought I'd share a few of my recent purchases. (Recent meaning over the past few months. I tend to split my orders up so I can use more discounts/promo codes.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hit up the annual CVS beauty clearance sale. Ladies, be sure to check your local CVS for good deals on beauty/cosmetics. I managed to sang eight Sally Hansen polishes for less than 15 bucks. Actually I only paid 7 dollars, but I had some CVS bucks and coupons, lol.

All the polishes were 75% off... insane! I think the cheapest one was .82 cents and the most expensive was 2 dollars. Today was polishes. Tomorrow I am going to scour the lipsticks and eyeliners.





Has anyone else visited their local CVS?




Great haul! makes me wish I was near a CVS.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last purchase...I won a couple of auctions on facebook for two brand spanking new BH Cosmetics palettes, and only paid $20 for both! OMG! I am so happy and excited!
Congrats on the great deals.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my ModCloth BF order, yay!












Those leggings are adorable.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @LuckyMoon thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Annnnd I just got Naked 3 with my Sephora GC + VIB 10% = $30 shippd, holllller




Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elfbarbie07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered the Naked 3 and Too Faced ready set prime from Sephora. Plus I used the BI coupon, free mystery bag, birthday gift, and of course the three free samples. I was so nervous it wouldn't go through but it loaded like lightning. YAY!!!
Enjoy!


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 7, 2013)

I just ordered Naked 3. Also purchased the Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart but I really wanted Peach Parfait, yet my Target didn't have it and none of the colours were sold out. Does anyone know if Peach Parfait isn't available anymore or something?


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whooo Hoooo, Naked 3!! So excited! Thank you to whoever posted it was available! $32 with the $20 off which I totally forgot to do when I first placed the order and then called to fix it and they were really sweet about it. I was so psyched I forgot, what a ditzy move!! Thank Goodness I had someone willing to help me, that does not always happen with Sephora CS. But now it's done and I'm thrilled. Sigh, I can sleep now. Well, except for knowing if Too faced is worth doing the mystery bag, I shouldn't since I did naked but that usually doesn't stop me......
That's great you were able to get help and order for a cheaper price.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonblossom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Certainly not as exciting as Naked 3, but I ordered a bunch of stuff from elf a while back and it finally arrived (I have to have it shipped to a friend in New York and he brings it to me whenever he comes to Montreal)




Wow nice!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's been a long while since I posted, so I thought I'd share a few of my recent purchases. (Recent meaning over the past few months. I tend to split my orders up so I can use more discounts/promo codes.)










Oh! Those are so cute! I just checked out her Etsy shop and I'm overwhelmed. I kinda want it all!


----------



## PetitLapin21 (Dec 7, 2013)

Well, I really did some "damage" the past couple of weeks:

1. A bunch of em Michelle Phan cosmetics from their black friday sale

2. The Naked 3 palette earlier this weekend... (used the $20 VIB card and ebates



)

3. And then this morning I just purchased the BH cosmetics itsjudytime and thatsheart palettes.

Oh my wallet! Lol.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SweetDreams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi you guys, 1st post! I'll do an intro thread later

I fought on the mac website yesterday and left with the highly coveted pleasure bomb and riri woo holiday lipsticks, the love rihanna bronzer, and an eye palette but I forgot which one lol. waiting on delivery! super excited

so those were my last purchases!
Welcome! Glad you were able to snag the lippies when I logged one about half hour after the sale they were gone.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 7, 2013)

Last thing I got was a bunch of NYX shadows when they had them online on sale for $1 each. Haven't gotten them yet though. I find their shipping takes sooo long.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's been a long while since I posted, so I thought I'd share a few of my recent purchases. (Recent meaning over the past few months. I tend to split my orders up so I can use more discounts/promo codes.)








































Awesome purchases!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just ordered Naked 3.
Also purchased the Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart but I really wanted Peach Parfait, yet my Target didn't have it and none of the colours were sold out.

Does anyone know if Peach Parfait isn't available anymore or something?
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PetitLapin21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I really did some "damage" the past couple of weeks:

1. A bunch of em Michelle Phan cosmetics from their black friday sale

2. The Naked 3 palette earlier this weekend... (used the $20 VIB card and ebates



)

3. And then this morning I just purchased the BH cosmetics itsjudytime and thatsheart palettes.

Oh my wallet! Lol.
Those are great purchases!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3Babydolls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last thing I got was a bunch of NYX shadows when they had them online on sale for $1 each. Haven't gotten them yet though. I find their shipping takes sooo long.
Nice, I am waiting on some shadows from them too.


----------



## bowsandnails (Dec 8, 2013)

I just bought some Julep polishes in their secret store on Cyber Monday. Anyone used this brand? Are they good quality? I bought lot!! O.O


----------



## SarahNull (Dec 8, 2013)

Makeup

Nails Inc. London Christmas Crackers Gift Set, Nails Inc. London, along with Nails Inc. London Polishes in Maida Vale, Bloomsbury Square, Piccadilly Arcade, and Chelsea Square.

Julep Nail Polishes in Lacey, Fireworks, Gianna, Autumn, Paris, and Mila.

NARS Nail Polish in Disco Inferno.

Skin Care

Clinique Clarifying Toning Lotion

Bath &amp; Body

Philosophy 3-In-1s in Cinnamon Buns, Old Fashioned Eggnog, Fluffy Cupcake, Apricots &amp; Cream, Homemade Honey Buns, Cranberry Twirl, Butter Rum Cake, Coconut Frosting, Mulled Wine, and Rainbow Sherbet.

Also, signed up for Ipsy and Birchbox.

Can't wait to shop more on the 13th. Will be getting the Urban Decay Naked 3 palette.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bowsandnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought some Julep polishes in their secret store on Cyber Monday. Anyone used this brand? Are they good quality? I bought lot!! O.O
Quite a few of us are subscribed to Julep they are good quality for the most part. Also they are a threads on here about the brand if you are interested.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sarah Afshar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Makeup

Nails Inc. London Christmas Crackers Gift Set, Nails Inc. London, along with Nails Inc. London Polishes in Maida Vale, Bloomsbury Square, Piccadilly Arcade, and Chelsea Square.

Julep Nail Polishes in Lacey, Fireworks, Gianna, Autumn, Paris, and Mila.

NARS Nail Polish in Disco Inferno.

Skin Care

Clinique Clarifying Toning Lotion

Bath &amp; Body

Philosophy 3-In-1s in Cinnamon Buns, Old Fashioned Eggnog, Fluffy Cupcake, Apricots &amp; Cream, Homemade Honey Buns, Cranberry Twirl, Butter Rum Cake, Coconut Frosting, Mulled Wine, and Rainbow Sherbet.

Also, signed up for Ipsy and Birchbox.

Can't wait to shop more on the 13th. Will be getting the Urban Decay Naked 3 palette.
Nice!


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 10, 2013)

I love Julep, I just purchased a bunch on Black Friday and again last week and again this weekend! So yeah, they are good, lol.....I'm waiting for the $75 case and extras to go on sale already!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 10, 2013)

I just picked up a full size Oscar Blandi dry shampoo for $7.99 at Ross y'all! Usually $25  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also scooped up a 2 pack of Maybelline the Falsies for $6.49 at Target.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Dec 10, 2013)

Naked 3 came!!!


----------



## prd2bascorpio (Dec 11, 2013)

I gave in and finally bought the OCC lip tar mini set. My first foray into lip tars!


----------



## DeSha (Dec 11, 2013)

Was feeling a little down in the dumps today, so I made another pass at the CVS Beauty Sale. It helped me feel better!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was feeling a little down in the dumps today, so I made another pass at the CVS Beauty Sale. It helped me feel better!









Nice haul!  I need you to be my drugstore shopper!  I never find good deals like that at CVS.  Maybe mine are overshopped or something.


----------



## DeSha (Dec 11, 2013)

@lovepink the annual beauty clearance sale is on right now. you should check out your local CVS to see if they are participating. many items are marked 50% and 75% off.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @lovepink the annual beauty clearance sale is on right now. you should check out your local CVS to see if they are participating. many items are marked 50% and 75% off.
Will do!  Thanks for the tip!  I live by at least 5-7 CVS in a 2 mile radius so going to have to check em out!


----------



## DeSha (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @lovepink the annual beauty clearance sale is on right now. you should check out your local CVS to see if they are participating. many items are marked 50% and 75% off.
Will do!  Thanks for the tip!  I live by at least 5-7 CVS in a 2 mile radius so going to have to check em out!

let u know if u find any good deals!


----------



## DonnaJ (Dec 12, 2013)

I hit up CVS today too and my receipt says I saved $100.99! I paid $47.19, but that includes a few non-makeup items, like a couple of diet cokes and the copay on my two prescriptions.

I got mostly the 75% off stuff from Revlon and Sally Hansen but I had to try the Clump Crusher mascara that I've been hearing about. Only the brown is supposed to be on sale, but my CVS marked down the black 50% too. I also got one of the Milani baked blushes in Fantastico Mauve for 50% off and some Ardell lashes. I don't do fake lashes, so I figured that if I want to learn, now is a good time while they are so cheap! lol

And for the 75% products: from Revlon I got those chubby pencil lip stains, two nail polishes, and the Nearly Naked foundation. The foundation looks a shade or two too dark, so I'll keep it for next spring/summer when I get a little sun. And the Sally stuff is their chubby pencil lip stain? gloss? balm? I'm not even sure what it is! lol And I got a couple of the nail sticker things. Oh yeah, I also got that old fashioned Coty Airspun loose powder that my mom and grandmothers probably used. It's been around forever! lol I figure for like $2 I can give it a shot to set my makeup and if I don't like it, I'm only out $2...and I'll just give it to my mom. lol


----------



## DeSha (Dec 12, 2013)

@DonnaJ nicely done!! I need to re-check the Revlon area for those lip pencils. I may grab a few more of the Sally Hansen nail strips too. Too funny, I thought about the lashes last night when I was sleeping. LOL, so I might look at those again. Like you, I don't normally wear false lashes but practice does make perfect.

On a previous run, I got a bunch of the Sally Hansen glosses and lip crayons. Their lip plumpers and anti-feather pencils were 75% off too.


----------



## Dots (Dec 12, 2013)

I just ordered the three blush set, eye cream, and Maracuja lip scrub from the Tarte FF. 30% off plus 4% back from ebates. Now gonna head to Costco to see if I can find some Glam Glow and YSL which I heard might be there...squeeeee!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 12, 2013)

I am SO going to CVS today! I get a lot of great deals there. I just got a package from sephora! Eeeee! - hot pink sephora brush set - Kat Von D autograph pencil liner in proud peacock. So excited!


----------



## DeSha (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just picked up a full size Oscar Blandi dry shampoo for $7.99 at Ross y'all! Usually $25  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also scooped up a 2 pack of Maybelline the Falsies for $6.49 at Target. 


Those were good deals. Nice job!


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 12, 2013)

Ok, this week I've gotten,

Sephora Winter Baked Collection

MUFE Kit with the card for foundation

Naked 3

A Kit for Nail Stamping

a nail dryer

16 julep colors

julep foot cream and a foot balm

36 lip and eye pencils (from Tanga or something, the lip ones are pretty good, haven't tried the eye but there are some rocking colors!)

Victoria's Secret Order

3 ipsy bags

and more that I can't think of at this moment. I have an outstanding Sephora order, an Aveda Order, A Body Shop Order and I plan on ordering from Yes tonight after midnight. So I have boxes waiting for me everyday which I LOVE! I'm officially a VIBRRVIB LOL. I should probably consider opening up two accounts next year.


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 12, 2013)

And I will have to go to CVS that sale looks amazing!! We don't have a CVS here, so I have to figure out where the closest one is......


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 12, 2013)

AMAZE! Revlon #240 striking spectaculare from walgreens!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, this week I've gotten,

Sephora Winter Baked Collection

MUFE Kit with the card for foundation

Naked 3

A Kit for Nail Stamping

a nail dryer

16 julep colors

julep foot cream and a foot balm

36 lip and eye pencils (from Tanga or something, the lip ones are pretty good, haven't tried the eye but there are some rocking colors!)

Victoria's Secret Order

3 ipsy bags

and more that I can't think of at this moment. I have an outstanding Sephora order, an Aveda Order, A Body Shop Order and I plan on ordering from Yes tonight after midnight. So I have boxes waiting for me everyday which I LOVE! I'm officially a VIBRRVIB LOL. I should probably consider opening up two accounts next year.
Impressive list!  

But wait, did you say "nail dryer"?  I need details.  Where did you get it?  How big is it?  Is it noisy?  Does it work good?  Do you like it?

Ok.  I'll stop asking questions now.  Just let me know all you can about this nail dryer.  As you can probably tell, I'm intrigued.


----------



## madeupMegan (Dec 12, 2013)

I love Sephora. Lol. So much new stuff to play with!


----------



## azalea97 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







AMAZE! Revlon #240 striking spectaculare from walgreens!

That color looks great on you!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2013)

Today, I realized I had some ExtraBucks I needed to use, so I stopped by and picked up a few clearance goodies at CVS. All of these things were 50 or 75 percent off!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DeSha (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today, I realized I had some ExtraBucks I needed to use, so I stopped by and picked up a few clearance goodies at CVS. All of these things were 50 or 75 percent off!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

















Very nice haul and I am sure those extra bucks came in handy!

ETA: Oh is that a Milani glitter? I need to check my CVS tomorrow to see if they have marked down some Milanis.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
Very nice haul and I am sure those extra bucks came in handy!

ETA: Oh is that a Milani glitter? I need to check my CVS tomorrow to see if they have marked down some Milanis.


Yes, it's the Hot Pink one! there were 2 or 3 other colors of the glitters marked down, too! I wanted them all but, you know...christmas...bills...I made myself exercise some restraint. I was also tempted by the various other clearanced polishes but...bah. Happy with what I got though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Dec 13, 2013)

This week: Naked 3 Origins a perfect world moisturizer Josie maran Argan oil Coty airspun powder in translucent 3 bottles of Nicole by opi modern family collection Bottle of Milani nail polish 3 bottles of loreal nail polish Urban decay revolution lipstick in obsessed Revlon colorburst gloss in Bordeaux 4 candles from bath and body works This is why I'm now on a no buy. But MAN that cvs clearance is tempting. My store has nothing marked either so there's a TON of stock :/


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes, I decided to try a small portable nail dryer. It's inexpensive from overseas. I haven't tried it yet but as soon as I do I'll let you know how it worked out and if you want more info you can PM me. I've bought more though.

58 items from YTC ( I am going to plead insanity)

Pants, shirts and jewelry from Coldwater Creek

Urban Decay Black Market pencils from Sephora

MUFE Foundation though I'm really not sure about the smell. I liked the concealer too but not sure if I want to pick it up.

A Maxi Skirt

Stila makeup from Haute

These makeup wipes from Haute (four different variety packs, I totally forgot I even bought these, LOL)

YSL Portable Palette that I absolutely LOVE the look of, haven't tried the makeup yet, but it's boxed in a hot pink leather cover with YSL in gold lettering on top. It's darling!

I think that's it. At least til stuff comes tomorrow....LOL...I need to desperately go on a no buy fast!! Stress is doing most of it, I have to find better ways to deal with my stress....


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 14, 2013)

and you have so much cute stuff! I love the pics!!


----------



## eucala08 (Dec 14, 2013)

I got these items from CVS on clearance. They were not marked clearance. I had to scan them.

Burts Bees Pepperment for feet

Physcians Formula Shimmer Strip Bronzer in Waikiki 

Wet N Wild trio in Knock on Wood

http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2013/12/cvs-beauty-clearance-sale-update_5.html has a list of things that people have seen on clearance, and she had some article saying WNW was discontinuing a lot of trios.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 14, 2013)

Lypsyl Bee Smooth lip balm. I am all about this lip balm right now. The last time I bought a Lypsyl product I was in Canada, but it appears they're selling it at Walgreens around here now. I love how the little tab to extend/retract the balm is a little bee!





Diptyque Soothing Lip Balm





This came as part of a 3 piece travel set that I bought with my $15 off Sample Society code. This balm feels really luxe and has a nice scent. And, of course, Diptyque has the best packaging ever.

I also bought a 5 mL roll-on decant of Bvlgari Au The Vert as my Glossybox sample is dwindling and I wanted something that I could take with me on the go. I love how light and refreshing this fragrance is. 

I also just ordered the following from Birchbox:

Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)            $10.00 

Lipstick Queen Medieval Tinted Lipstick Treatment   $22.00 

LAQA &amp; Co. Lil' Lip Duo Wolfman &amp; Fairyblood        $16.00 

Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod                   $9.95 

Subtotal                                                               $57.95
Shipping &amp; Handling                                              $0.00

Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, Free Rebecca Taylor GWP with $55+ Purchase, REBECCAGIFT)                                                                               -$10.00
200 reward points                                                 -$20.00

Grand Total                                                          $27.95

Even better my last 2 December box reviews and this purchase will push me over 100 points again. Yay BB points! I was a little surprised it let me add the Rebecca Taylor bag because I only spent $48 in actual product, and the pick two pushed me over the minimum purchase pre-discount, but I'm not complaining!  I need a new makeup bag like whoa.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lypsyl Bee Smooth lip balm. I am all about this lip balm right now. The last time I bought a Lypsyl product I was in Canada, but it appears they're selling it at Walgreens around here now. I love how the little tab to extend/retract the balm is a little bee!





Diptyque Soothing Lip Balm





This came as part of a 3 piece travel set that I bought with my $15 off Sample Society code. This balm feels really luxe and has a nice scent. And, of course, Diptyque has the best packaging ever.

I also bought a 5 mL roll-on decant of Bvlgari Au The Vert as my Glossybox sample is dwindling and I wanted something that I could take with me on the go. I love how light and refreshing this fragrance is.

I also just ordered the following from Birchbox:

Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)            $10.00

Lipstick Queen Medieval Tinted Lipstick Treatment   $22.00

LAQA &amp; Co. Lil' Lip Duo Wolfman &amp; Fairyblood        $16.00

Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod                   $9.95

Subtotal                                                               $57.95
Shipping &amp; Handling                                              $0.00

Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, Free Rebecca Taylor GWP with $55+ Purchase, REBECCAGIFT)                                                                               -$10.00
200 reward points                                                 -$20.00

Grand Total                                                          $27.95

Even better my last 2 December box reviews and this purchase will push me over 100 points again. Yay BB points! I was a little surprised it let me add the Rebecca Taylor bag because I only spent $48 in actual product, and the pick two pushed me over the minimum purchase pre-discount, but I'm not complaining! * I need a new makeup bag like whoa.*
I love reading your posts,@panicked...you crack me up! I'm STILL laughing at something you posted in the Glossybox thread about the Emite site being in Swedish/German/somerandomforeignlanguage.....too funny!


----------



## Brose (Dec 15, 2013)

Sasa.com: 2B Alternative Face and Body Care Set , HadaLabo ES Lotion, LANEIGE SPECIAL TREATMENT Water Sleeping Pack_EX and BIORE SPF 50+ PA+++ Watery Mousse Water Base.


----------



## geeko (Dec 15, 2013)

MAC nocturnal pigment set Silver / purple

MAC nocturnal pigment set Black / gold

MAC pleasure bomb lipstick

MAC love rihana bronzing powder

Urban decay Vice 2 Palette

Tarte blissful blush

Tarte Tipsy blush


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 15, 2013)

75% off, mainly from Rite-Aid with one of the Sally Hansen nail strips from CVS.  So, if you aren't finding anything at CVS, try Rite-Aid.





From the Zoya Black Friday sale with the GWP:





Christmas gift for my aunt, who only wears pinky/peachy/beige frosts.





Polishes I selected for myself.





The GWP.





Complete Moisturizing Cream from Le Couvent des Minimes (30% off sale)





Lip tar X12 mini set from the Sephora VIB 20% coupon.  Also got one of the gift bags with 12 samples.





Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Nude, from the Birchbox 25th month anniversary code, paid $8.50 using 25% off and Birchbox dollars.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  75% off, mainly from Rite-Aid with one of the Sally Hansen nail strips from CVS.  So, if you aren't finding anything at CVS, try Rite-Aid.





From the Zoya Black Friday sale with the GWP:





Christmas gift for my aunt, who only wears pinky/peachy/beige frosts.





Polishes I selected for myself.





The GWP.





Complete Moisturizing Cream from Le Couvent des Minimes (30% off sale)





Lip tar X12 mini set from the Sephora VIB 20% coupon.  Also got one of the gift bags with 12 samples.





Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Nude, from the Birchbox 25th month anniversary code, paid $8.50 using 25% off and Birchbox dollars.


The lip tar set looks sooo lovely! But I already own a few of the pros picks sets so I'm sure there's lots of dupes.

Great haul!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

The lip tar set looks sooo lovely! But I already own a few of the pros picks sets so I'm sure there's lots of dupes.

Great haul!!
Surprisingly, the only lip tar I had that was a dupe was Divine!  I should be all set now, although I would like to try one of the stained glass lip tars.  If they put those out in minis....


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Surprisingly, the only lip tar I had that was a dupe was Divine!  I should be all set now, although I would like to try one of the stained glass lip tars.  If they put those out in minis....
I have 2 of the pros picks packs so I think I'd have like 4 dupes. 

I have one of the gloss lip tars in Meta and it was pretty.  I think I've only worn it once though. A set of the glosses would be awesome! Or the metallics. I think I only have 1 metallic.


----------



## ARIANA1985 (Dec 15, 2013)

I went nails inc mad this month -as i wanted to update my otherwise black and blue collection


----------



## ARIANA1985 (Dec 15, 2013)

I picked mostly pink and red toned colours


----------



## necilia (Dec 15, 2013)

The lip tar set looks amazing!


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 15, 2013)

Urban Decay has a really awesome promo right now. Free 1-day UPS shipping w/ $35 purchase (the shipping alone is valued at $27) so I bought the Naked Basics and the brow kit. I have some UD eyeshadow, but I'm a Naked virgin so I figured this was a good place to start. Not bad for $43 and I'll have them by Tuesday


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 15, 2013)

> Urban Decay has a really awesome promo right now. Free 1-day UPS shipping w/ $35 purchase (the shipping alone is valued at $27) so I bought the Naked Basics and the brow kit. I have some UD eyeshadow, but I'm aÂ Naked virgin so I figured this was a good place to start.Â Not bad for $43 and I'll have them by Tuesday :icon_razz


 GAH! I keep thinking I should do this!! I REALLY want a couple of the Revolution lippies...I just can't decide on colors :/


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 15, 2013)

> GAH! I keep thinking I should do this!! I REALLY want a couple of the Revolution lippies...I just can't decide on colors :/


 Which ones do you like? I have 3 and love all of them.


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


GAH! I keep thinking I should do this!! I REALLY want a couple of the Revolution lippies...I just can't decide on colors :/

The "Streak" is high on my wish list but I exercised a little bit of self-control today


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Which ones do you like? I have 3 and love all of them.
EEEeee.....I don't know!! I really like Venom and F-Bomb...which ones do you have?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 15, 2013)

I have Naked, Protest and Obsessed. I also want Streak and one of the darker colors but I just bought a Dior lipstick, otherwise I'd so buy streak.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have Naked, Protest and Obsessed. I also want Streak and one of the darker colors but I just bought a Dior lipstick, otherwise I'd so buy streak.
Oohh...Naked...I forgot about that one! I love it, too! I've just been spending  so.  much.  lately :/


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 15, 2013)

I have 69, Fbomb, jilted, and cat fight!



> EEEeee.....I don't know!! I really like Venom and F-Bomb...which ones do you have?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have 69, Fbomb, jilted, and cat fight!
Aggghhh! I just bought some super cute black knee boots from Dollhouse instead




 But I definitely think I'm gonna work F-Bomb in to tomorrow's purchases!

(I'm doing my own 12 Days of Christmas thing.   where I buy myself 12 things everyday from now until Christmas. )


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 15, 2013)

Bahahahha. Genius! I was thinking of selling my Fbomb (nwb) but it's suuuuuuch a pretty red even though I have like 10 "suuuuuch pretty reds" that I never wear.



> Aggghhh! I just bought some super cute black kneeÂ boots from Dollhouse instead :icon_roll Â But I definitely think I'm gonna work F-Bomb in to tomorrow's purchases! (I'm doing my own 12 Days of Christmas thing.Â  Â where I buy myself 12 things everyday from now until Christmas. )


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Which ones do you like? I have 3 and love all of them.
EEEeee.....I don't know!! I really like Venom and F-Bomb...which ones do you have?


I have Lovelight, 69, Streak, Rush, Jilted, Venom, Manic, Protest, Rapture, Anarchy, and Catfight. I just love them!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 15, 2013)

I LOVE the UD lipsticks! I didn't like lipsticks until I tried them. I have Rapture, Venom, Catfight, and ordered Fiend with my Sephora gift card.


----------



## saku (Dec 15, 2013)

i have f-bomb, catfight, jilted, naked, native, protest, and obsessed. i think Protest is my favorite of them all. it's something i would regularly wear!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i like the quality of UD lipsticks (but i like YSL better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bahahahha. Genius! I was thinking of selling my Fbomb (nwb) but it's suuuuuuch a pretty red *even though I have like 10 "suuuuuch pretty reds"* that I never wear.
I DID IT!!! I just ordered Bang! aaand the brow box in brown!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 15, 2013)

> I DID IT!!! I just ordered Bang! aaand the brow box in brown!


 Gahhhh! Must resist! I'm thinking of buying something from Ulta with my 20% off coupon, it's one or the other. Boohoo.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 15, 2013)

@KellyKaye, it's not letting me quote you, but I just finished making an Ulta order, too! They have a super cute sampler bag free with any $35 purchase....PLUS, this set just went down to $19!! NO WAY could I pass it up!


----------



## melliemelissa (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrutchyll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how can i get that stuff in affordable price? can someone help me? or a cheap online?
 
I am also wondering this.


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I DID IT!!! I just ordered Bang! aaand the brow box in brown!





I ordered the Brow Box in brown too. Woooo!


----------



## probablyedible (Dec 16, 2013)

Automatic Eye Liner by ULTA

Teal Blue SKU: 2154182

$8.00




Automatic Eye Liner by ULTA

Indigo SKU: 1951008

$8.00




Automatic Eye Liner by ULTA

Black SKU: 1951000

$0.00





Eye Pencil by Essence

Black 01 SKU: 2209977

$0.99





Eyeshadow by ULTA

Iceland (SH) SKU: 2231895

$0.00





FREE 14 Pc Beauty Bag with any $35 ulta.com purchase. A $75 value! by Variety SKU: 2268154

$0.00





Eye Pencil by Essence

White 04 SKU: 2209978

$0.50





Holiday Edition Lip Butter by ULTA

Vienna SKU: 2262384

$2.00





Eye Shadow Trio by ULTA

Flashy SKU: 2262407

$2.00





Sweet &amp; Shimmer Eyelash Curler by Sweet &amp; Shimmer SKU: 2262481

$2.00





Sweet &amp; Shimmer Gem Gloss Charm by Sweet &amp; Shimmer SKU: 2263556

$2.00





FREE Holiday basket with 5 for $10 select purchase by ULTA

Penguin SKU: 2264684

$0.00





Variety Sampler by Variety SKU: 2253000

$0.00
Gift Message No Gift Message for this Order.
Merchandise Total: $25.49Subtotal: $25.49

Shipping: 0.00

Tax: 0.00

  *TOTAL:* * $25.49*

---------------------------------------

Not my latest order but one of my best deals in the last week.  I can't believe I was still able to get the 14 piece beauty bag for free even though my purchase wasn't anywhere near $35!


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




Automatic Eye Liner 
by ULTA
Teal Blue SKU: 2154182
$8.00




Automatic Eye Liner 
by ULTA
Indigo SKU: 1951008
$8.00




Automatic Eye Liner 
by ULTA
Black SKU: 1951000
$0.00





Eye Pencil 
by Essence
Black 01 SKU: 2209977
$0.99





Eyeshadow 
by ULTA
Iceland (SH) SKU: 2231895
$0.00





FREE 14 Pc Beauty Bag with any $35 ulta.com purchase. A $75 value! 
by Variety SKU: 2268154
$0.00





Eye Pencil 
by Essence
White 04 SKU: 2209978
$0.50





Holiday Edition Lip Butter 
by ULTA
Vienna SKU: 2262384
$2.00





Eye Shadow Trio 
by ULTA
Flashy SKU: 2262407
$2.00





Sweet &amp; Shimmer Eyelash Curler 
by Sweet &amp; Shimmer SKU: 2262481
$2.00





Sweet &amp; Shimmer Gem Gloss Charm 
by Sweet &amp; Shimmer SKU: 2263556
$2.00





FREE Holiday basket with 5 for $10 select purchase 
by ULTA
Penguin SKU: 2264684
$0.00





Variety Sampler 
by Variety SKU: 2253000
$0.00
Gift Message No Gift Message for this Order.
Merchandise Total: $25.49
Subtotal: $25.49

Shipping: 0.00
Tax: 0.00   *TOTAL:* * $25.49*

---------------------------------------

Not my latest order but one of my best deals in the last week.  I can't believe I was still able to get the 14 piece beauty bag for free even though my purchase wasn't anywhere near $35!

I looked at this 5 times trying to figure out where $35 was.. haha. I wonder how you still got it?


----------



## Makeupjnki32 (Dec 16, 2013)

My Sephora Haul: everything listed is WOC friendly 1. UD Vice2. My first Urban Decay eyeshadow in 6 years and I'm in love! 2. Smashbox lipstick in Nylon Nude 3. Stila lipglaze in Apricot 4. OCC Pretty Boy 5. Tarte glamazon pure performance 12 hour lipstick in inspired 6. Buxum Lipcream in Mudslide (fav) 7. Nars blush in Albatross (fav) 8. Bite Beauty High Performance Pencil in Pomegranate 9. OCC Liptar All StarMini includes memento, nsfw, anime, black dahlia 10. Samples of Lancome Genifique 11. Josie Maran 100% Pure Argan Oil (fav) 12. Make Up Forever Pro Finish powder foundation 13. Deluxe sample of Clinique wash-away gel cleanser 14. Anastasia Brow Genius in Brunette (fav)


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Makeupjnki32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Sephora Haul: everything listed is WOC friendly

1. UD Vice2. My first Urban Decay eyeshadow in 6 years and I'm in love!
2. Smashbox lipstick in Nylon Nude
3. Stila lipglaze in Apricot
4. OCC Pretty Boy
5. Tarte glamazon pure performance 12 hour lipstick in inspired
6. Buxum Lipcream in Mudslide (fav)
7. Nars blush in Albatross (fav)
8. Bite Beauty High Performance Pencil in Pomegranate
9. OCC Liptar All StarMini includes memento, nsfw, anime, black dahlia
10. Samples of Lancome Genifique
11. Josie Maran 100% Pure Argan Oil (fav)
12. Make Up Forever Pro Finish powder foundation
13. Deluxe sample of Clinique wash-away gel cleanser
14. Anastasia Brow Genius in Brunette (fav)
Nice haul!

I love the Vice 2 palette - I agree that it's very WOC friendly!


----------



## RandomMusing (Dec 17, 2013)

I just placed a Sephora order. I used a early Christmas gift card...

TOO FACED The Chocolate Bar Eye Palette

BENEFIT Rockateur Blush

NARS Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer in St. Moritz

KAT VON D Painted Love Lipstick in Coral Castle


----------



## Deareux (Dec 17, 2013)

I just bought a new iphone, and a mystery item.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 17, 2013)

I just bought the UD N3 palette from Sephora.com, also got three free samples, and a deluxe sample of Tarte's flawless face primer.

I also made an order on Tarte's website (because they had 30% off) and purchased from the clearance section to get the following:





The bright-eyed and beautified tool originally retailed for $36, so I feel like I got a really good deal on that. I think it's not a necessary tool, but I'm getting up there in age enough to want to try it out and see if it does anything.

By the way, the maracuja cheek tint was TINY- at first I thought they sent me a deluxe sample on accident. Haven't tried any of them out yet.

I guess I'll stick those items in my stocking. Hahah!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought a new iphone, and a mystery item.
Heh heh, what do you mean 'mystery item'? Now I'm all curious!

@probablyedible Wow, nice haul! Those are some awesome free gifts!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heh heh, what do you mean 'mystery item'? Now I'm all curious!
I'm doing a mini giveaway on my blog for whomever can guess what I bought.


----------



## Makeupjnki32 (Dec 17, 2013)

> Nice haul! I love the Vice 2 palette - I agree that it's very WOC friendly!


 Thank you, Lioness90! Yes, the Vice 2 is a great pallette and I love the brush that's included. I had some gift cards I've been saving to build up my arsenal with a bit more 'higher end' products. I purchased my first Nars blush in Albatross but I reaally wanted Taj Mahal. Couldn't find it @ Sephora though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 17, 2013)

[@]makeupjnki32[/@] I'm glad someone out there likes nylon nude! It's been on my trade list and I've been trying to sell it/get rid of the darn thing forever!!! I was wondering if anyone wears it. I'd love to see swatches!


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm doing a mini giveaway on my blog for whomever can guess what I bought.
I can't figure out how to comment on it, for some reason.


----------



## Makeupjnki32 (Dec 17, 2013)

> [@]makeupjnki32[/@] I'm glad someone out there likes nylon nude! It's been on my trade list and I've been trying to sell it/get rid of the darn thing forever!!! I was wondering if anyone wears it. I'd love to see swatches!


 @usofjessamerica Yes, I love Nylon Nude! I wear Makeup Forever powder foundation in 177 and it works great with skin tone. Its a nice peachy nude color that I can wear alone and w/o a lip liner. Just curious, why didn't it work out for you? Link to nylon nude swatch below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 17, 2013)

I can't pull off the nude lip look. It just doesn't work for me! Right now I'm MUFE127 (Filipina. Somewhat darker in the summer. Definitely golden though!). I swatched all the colors in the Give Me More Lip and was like "meh" to Nylon Nude and bough the rest of the set anyway!



> @usofjessamerica Yes, I love Nylon Nude! I wear Makeup Forever powder foundation in 177 and it works great with skin tone. Its a nice peachy nude color that I can wear alone and w/o a lip liner. Just curious, why didn't it work out for you? Link to nylon nude swatch below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Dec 17, 2013)

I just ordered a Clarisonic Mia 2! It hasn't made i to me yet, but I'm so excited to finally be getting one since I've wanted one for a long time!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered a Clarisonic Mia 2! It hasn't made i to me yet, but I'm so excited to finally be getting one since I've wanted one for a long time!
Enjoy! I love mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Well, this just happened! Should have it by Friday!!!!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 17, 2013)

I just bought the Balm Jovi palette from amazon. (it'll be here tomorrow! yay for the free trial of Amazon Prime!) It's one of my first kind of high end purchases so I am excited for it!

Then I grabbed a Rimmel 1000 Kisses lip pencil (in Red Dynamite) and a Revlon nail polish (in Whimsical). I had Meijer coupons for both of them that were about to expire and Rimmel products were 30% off and the nail polish was on clearance so I only paid about $1.77 for both.


----------



## saku (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Enjoy! I love mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Well, this just happened! Should have it by Friday!!!!




i'm so intrigued by that lippy. but i'm too chicken. i'm excited for you!


----------



## Flowerfish (Dec 18, 2013)

> > [@]makeupjnki32[/@] I'm glad someone out there likes nylon nude! It's been on my trade list and I've been trying to sell it/get rid of the darn thing forever!!! I was wondering if anyone wears it. I'd love to see swatches!
> 
> 
> @usofjessamerica Yes, I love Nylon Nude! I wear Makeup Forever powder foundation in 177 and it works great with skin tone. Its a nice peachy nude color that I can wear alone and w/o a lip liner. Just curious, why didn't it work out for you? Link to nylon nude swatch below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I also like Smashbox's Nylon Nude lipstick. I just wore it for a night on the town in Vegas. It looked great! I also have Pretty Social from the same line which is a light pink, that ones great too!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 19, 2013)

@usofjessamerica I don't think I could pull off Nylon Nude either- I can't do nude colors really anyways.. I have amazingly tinted lips, so things that take the color out just look a little off to me?  Multiracial- Mexican/Caucasian, golden toned/olivey toned (green gold?) and tan in the summer.. I dunno what it is.. I'm still looking for that perfect nude color.  But man can I pull off some reds!  Nylon Nude looks so pretty!! I want colors like that to look pretty on me!


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 19, 2013)

Today I went to Walgreens to get a Kate Moss Rimmel lipstick (on sale for $2.90) but the color I wanted (107) was sold out. Instead, I decided to try the brand Jordana and picked up a lipliner in Cabernet for $2.50. It's perfect! It's retractable, which is very convenient, and it goes perfectly with my Maybelline lipstick in Deepest Cherry, which was patchy without a liner. I'm obsessed.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm so intrigued by that lippy. but i'm too chicken. i'm excited for you! 
OMG, it's WONDERFUL.


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG, it's WONDERFUL.









This is everything! Omg. You look amazing!


----------



## GlitzGlam (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm so intrigued by that lippy. but i'm too chicken. i'm excited for you! 
OMG, it's WONDERFUL.









This Colour looks sooooo daring but YOU ROCK IT!!!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG, it's WONDERFUL.








GORGEOUS. You and the lipstick! Need it ASAP.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 21, 2013)

@rachelshine the lipstick and you look gorgeous! Love the color!!!!


----------



## wowmua77 (Dec 21, 2013)

I wrote about my most recent haul here http://wowmua77.weebly.com/1/post/2013/12/its-a-haul-yall.html

@rachelshine that color looks absolutely gorgeous on you!!


----------



## wowmua77 (Dec 21, 2013)

@Makeupjnki32  I have heard from several makeup bloggers that Nars Albatross is a must have highlighter for WOC. Do you find this to be true? Also that the dupe for this is E.L.F Gotta Glow...I have this but honestly have never used it.

I'm curious about that Anastasia Brow Kit too lol....Great Haul!!


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 21, 2013)

I was cleaning out all my mail and found an Ulta coupon that actually worked on prestige cosmetic brands. I wasn't planning on buying anything but HAD to since these coupons are so rare. 

Oops.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 21, 2013)

@CourtneyC, @GlitzGlam , @allistra44 ,@Reija , @wowmua77 thank you all




!! I think it's a color that will look great on everyone!! It looks intimidating, but once you put it on, you're like oohhh damn, I look good! Confidence in a lipstick tube y'all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Makeupjnki32 (Dec 21, 2013)

Â  I have heard from several makeup bloggers that Nars Albatross is a must have highlighter for WOC. Do you find this to be true? Also that the dupe for this is E.L.F Gotta Glow...I have this but honestly have never used it. I'm curious about that Anastasia Brow Kit too lol....Great Haul!! @Wowmua Albatross is an awesome highlighter, believe all the hype on this one! It looks white in the pan but once its applied on skin, its a sheer golden tone, not too glittery/sparkly either. A little goes a long way. Great for contouring cheeks when paired with a darker blush or concealer. I've never tried the E.L.F. GG. Maybe you can tell mel how it works for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh and I love the Anastasia Brow Genius! My eyebrows never looked better and it lasts all day. I can fake like I have high arches w/o looking too made up. It can be time consuming but it's worth it if you have sparse eyebrows like me. I checked your blog and you got a great haul too! I love a good deal on make up as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Makeupjnki32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  I have heard from several makeup bloggers that Nars Albatross is a must have highlighter for WOC. Do you find this to be true? Also that the dupe for this is E.L.F Gotta Glow...I have this but honestly have never used it.
I'm curious about that Anastasia Brow Kit too lol....Great Haul!!

@Wowmua Albatross is an awesome highlighter, believe all the hype on this one! It looks white in the pan but once its applied on skin, its a sheer golden tone, not too glittery/sparkly either. A little goes a long way. Great for contouring cheeks when paired with a darker blush or concealer. I've never tried the E.L.F. GG. Maybe you can tell mel how it works for you!




Oh and I love the Anastasia Brow Genius! My eyebrows never looked better and it lasts all day. I can fake like I have high arches w/o looking too made up. It can be time consuming but it's worth it if you have sparse eyebrows like me.
I checked your blog and you got a great haul too! I love a good deal on make up as well!




Elf is Not even a close dupe! Albatross is absolutely beautiful and shines a gorgeous golden color. I would absolutely invest in it. if you'd rather not spend as much $$ on it, I would pick up inglot's freedom pan eyeshadow in 26 (on the left), which is the exact same golden yellow sheen as albatross (right) but does not have a white-ish base. Here's my picture of that swatch:





The quality is the exact same buttery quality as nars, there is no chunks of glitter (since it's a pearl finish) and for the massive amounts of product that you get for it, $6 is totally worth it. (i'd just also recommend getting a single pan palette from inglot).


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm so intrigued by that lippy. but i'm too chicken. i'm excited for you! 
OMG, it's WONDERFUL.









This looks stunning on you!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 21, 2013)

I finally got the Chantecaille White Tiger Poudre Delicate. I love it so much!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got the Chantecaille White Tiger Poudre Delicate. I love it so much!




This is simply gorgeous. Enjoy it!


----------



## wowmua77 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Elf is Not even a close dupe! Albatross is absolutely beautiful and shines a gorgeous golden color. I would absolutely invest in it. if you'd rather not spend as much $$ on it, I would pick up inglot's freedom pan eyeshadow in 26 (on the left), which is the exact same golden yellow sheen as albatross (right) but does not have a white-ish base. Here's my picture of that swatch:





The quality is the exact same buttery quality as nars, there is no chunks of glitter (since it's a pearl finish) and for the massive amounts of product that you get for it, $6 is totally worth it. (i'd just also recommend getting a single pan palette from inglot). 
Wow!! That is gorgeous. I actually like the Inglot shadow better. That would make a pretty brow bone highlight too. I will be getting this for sure. I will come be sure to follow up with you after I try it out. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Jill1228 (Dec 22, 2013)

My birthday is this coming Saturday (12/28). My husband bought these for me. He doesn't know it yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He hasn't done any shopping for Christmas or my birthday. I'm helping him out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I even used a coupon for the Urban Decay. I saved him $


----------



## hiheather (Dec 22, 2013)

I keep spending and spending. It really is nice only getting gifts for two people this year. That means all the killer sales I can spend and spend some more on me. I haven't went crazy on makeup just clothes and other stuff really. I did buy a salon gift card and got one free for exact same amount! Chopped off my hair and went bright red. Santa dropped off a kitten for me last night, a little Maine Coon!!! Now I gotta splurge and get it some gifts. FYI those OPIs I got 2 for $5!!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Santa dropped off a kitten for me last night, a little Maine Coon!!! Now I gotta splurge and get it some gifts.
 

OMG, pics or it didn't happen! Main Coon kittens are the most adorable kittens ever!


----------



## hiheather (Dec 22, 2013)

Little butthead is hard to get a picture of. I jokingly put on fb I wanted a puppy or kitten for Christmas, and ended up with my new family member. It'd be nice if I got a Tibetan Mastiff as my puppy... lol.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Little butthead is hard to get a picture of.

I jokingly put on fb I wanted a puppy or kitten for Christmas, and ended up with my new family member. It'd be nice if I got a Tibetan Mastiff as my puppy... lol.

Aww, so adorable! I love the white mittens.


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 22, 2013)

I totally just made a huge splurge!

From Saks:

-Chanel Nail polish in Black Pearl 

-Guerlain Meteorites Crazy Pearls

They had free shipping guaranteed by Christmas as long as it was ordered by a certain time today, and my ordered already shipped and it was already picked up by Fedex! Yay!

From Sephora:

-OCC Mini Lip tar set (I bought this for my mom)

-Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette! I'm so excited for this!

I also paid for 1 night shipping on this, and while not picked up yet (which I was totally not expecting anyway), it does already have a tracking number, so that's good!


----------



## Jill1228 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Little butthead is hard to get a picture of. I jokingly put on fb I wanted a puppy or kitten for Christmas, and ended up with my new family member. It'd be nice if I got a Tibetan Mastiff as my puppy... lol.


 Awwww. I wanna love on it


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got the Chantecaille White Tiger Poudre Delicate. I love it so much!




GASP!!!!

extraordinary!


----------



## Dots (Dec 23, 2013)

> I totally just made a huge splurge! From Saks: -Chanel Nail polish in Black PearlÂ  -Guerlain Meteorites Crazy Pearls They had free shipping guaranteed by Christmas as long as it was ordered by a certain time today, and my ordered already shipped and it was already picked up by Fedex! Yay! From Sephora: -OCC Mini Lip tar set (I bought this for my mom) -Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette! I'm so excited for this! I also paid for 1 night shipping on this, and while not picked up yet (which I was totally not expecting anyway), it does already have a tracking number, so that's good!


 Yay chocolate bar palette!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Little butthead is hard to get a picture of.

I jokingly put on fb I wanted a puppy or kitten for Christmas, and ended up with my new family member. It'd be nice if I got a Tibetan Mastiff as my puppy... lol.
Ahh, I love Maine Coons!!!! Awwwww your cat is so precious!


----------



## hiheather (Dec 23, 2013)

> Aww, so adorable! I love the white mittens.





> Awwww. I wanna love on it





> Ahh, I love Maine Coons!!!! Awwwww your cat is so precious!


 Thanks everyone! She's a little love bug.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay chocolate bar palette!
I know! I'm so excited!


----------



## klutzyleo (Dec 23, 2013)

I purchased Naked 3 with my $20 off $50 VIB card on the day it was released online at Sephora. And then Saturday night my husband took me to Sephora and let me pick out some things for Christmas because he didn't know what to get. xD I picked up:

Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder in Dim (LOVE this)

Too Faced All I want For Christmas set (definitely worth purchasing)

Diorshow Black Out Waterproof Mascara (eh, it's decent, but I have to wipe the brush off because way too much product comes out)

Tarte's Thoughtful Treasures ( I was surprised by how much I adore the Lipsurgence in Energy)

Urban Decay All Nighter Setting Spray

Boscia Peppermin Blotting Cloths

Sephora Daily Brush Cleaner

He's super amazing and surprisingly supportive/tolerant of my makeup obsession.


----------



## lumpydumpling (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Thanks everyone! She's a little love bug.




Wow, you lucked out!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Congrats!


----------



## lumpydumpling (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got a bunch of Sweetpea &amp; Fay, Morgana Cryptoria, and One Hand Washes the Other stuff!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

ENTIRELY TOO EXCITED ABOUT IT

i can't stop staring at my messy, swatched-up arm XD


----------



## Jill1228 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ulta haul. Shoulda been called: I took the last one off the shelf The shampoo was b2g1. DH loves that shampoo


----------



## Makeupjnki32 (Dec 24, 2013)

> Elf is Not even a close dupe! Albatross is absolutely beautiful and shines a gorgeous golden color. I would absolutely invest in it. if you'd rather not spend as much $$ on it, I would pick up inglot's freedom pan eyeshadow in 26 (on the left), which is the exact same golden yellow sheen as albatross (right) but does not have a white-ish base. Here's my picture of that swatch:
> 
> The quality is the exact same buttery quality as nars, there is no chunks of glitter (since it's a pearl finish) and for the massive amounts of product that you get for it, $6 is totally worth it. (i'd just also recommend getting a single pan palette from inglot).Â


 @jaylilee Wow, those swatches look great, thx! I'm reaally diggin the inglot #6!! Does Inglot have a dupe for Nars Taj Mahal??


----------



## Flowerfish (Dec 24, 2013)

I made several purchases over the past month but this is the first opportunity I have had to post the goods. Firstly - Pallets So many of us got this, here's my baby - Naked3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



bareMinerals Power Neutrals



Lippies:



Smashbox Be a legendary Lipstick in Pretty Social NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Istanbul MAC Lipstick in Saint Germain OCC Lip Tar in Feathered OCC Lip Tar in Femme OCC Mini Lip Tar Set L'Occitane Shea Set



My skin needs this for these cooler and drier months. Little Mini's from Sephora



Another Sephora Order



ButterLondon Polish Remover Wipes NARS Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer Boscia Moisturizer Tarte blush set from QVC



And now I am going on a low buy because I have far too much makeup... But I'm not complaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I made several purchases over the past month but this is the first opportunity I have had to post the goods.

Firstly - Pallets
So many of us got this, here's my baby - Naked3








bareMinerals Power Neutrals




Lippies:



Smashbox Be a legendary Lipstick in Pretty Social
NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Istanbul
MAC Lipstick in Saint Germain
OCC Lip Tar in Feathered
OCC Lip Tar in Femme
OCC Mini Lip Tar Set

L'Occitane Shea Set



My skin needs this for these cooler and drier months.

Little Mini's from Sephora




Another Sephora Order



ButterLondon Polish Remover Wipes
NARS Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer
Boscia Moisturizer

Tarte blush set from QVC




And now I am going on a low buy because I have far too much makeup... But I'm not complaining




I LOVE the NARS Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer. It's my HG (and only) "foundation".


----------



## Flowerfish (Dec 24, 2013)

> > I made several purchases over the past month but this is the first opportunity I have had to post the goods. Firstly - Pallets So many of us got this, here's my baby - Naked3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> >
> > bareMinerals Power Neutrals
> >
> ...


 I absolutely love it too! It's my day, "foundation", I love that it has SPF 30. It's also one of the only tinted moisturizers that makes a shade light enough for me. I initially got this a while ago in the lightest shade, Finland, but it was still a bit too dark. Then about a year ago the shade Terre Neuve was released which is a bit lighter and perfect! I'll be buying this for as long as they make it. It's an awesome product and applies almost flawlessly.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 26, 2013)

Just bought some Lush goodies from their BOGO sale and Urban Decay's Anarchy Face Case for only $19!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just bought some Lush goodies from their BOGO sale and Urban Decay's Shattered Face Case for only $19!
Whaaat? How did you get the Shattered face case for so little?


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 26, 2013)

I just brought the UD Anarchy face case for myself and Ariel nail polish set for a gift.


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whaaat? How did you get the Shattered face case for so little?
I was just about to ask this! I saw it for $29 on Urban Decay's site and Ulta. Please spill the details cause I was about to buy it through Ulta!


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just bought some Lush goodies from their BOGO sale and Urban Decay's Shattered Face Case for only $19!
Ooh!! Do you know if this Lush sale is in-store too? I work right across from a mall that has a Lush. I could totally swing that on my break.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whaaat? How did you get the Shattered face case for so little?


Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was just about to ask this! I saw it for $29 on Urban Decay's site and Ulta. Please spill the details cause I was about to buy it through Ulta! 






It's on sale for $29 at Sephora. I get free shipping cause I'm Rouge and spend too much money. Extra20 code takes off $5.80, bringing it down to $23.20.  I had a $5 gift card through Wrapp (It's an app on your phone that you can send gift cards to each other..free! and Sometimes there is free $5 to Sephora! But I believe you can also just use it regularly on a computer and don't need the app!).  

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh!! Do you know if this Lush sale is in-store too? I work right across from a mall that has a Lush. I could totally swing that on my break.
YES! It is!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 26, 2013)

> It's on sale for $29 at Sephora. I get free shipping cause I'm Rouge and spend too much money. Extra20 code takes off $5.80, bringing it down to $23.20. Â I had a $5 gift card through Wrapp (It's an app on your phone that you can send gift cards to each other..free! and Sometimes there is free $5 to Sephora! But I believe you can also just use it regularly on a computer and don't need the app!). Â  YES! It is!Â


 Wait, since when is Shattered at Sephora? I've only seen Anarchy there, both at the store and on the site!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wait, since when is Shattered at Sephora? I've only seen Anarchy there, both at the store and on the site!
It's Anarchy. Whoops. I didn't even know there were different ones!!!


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



It's on sale for $29 at Sephora. I get free shipping cause I'm Rouge and spend too much money. Extra20 code takes off $5.80, bringing it down to $23.20.  I had a $5 gift card through Wrapp (It's an app on your phone that you can send gift cards to each other..free! and Sometimes there is free $5 to Sephora! But I believe you can also just use it regularly on a computer and don't need the app!).  

YES! It is! 
You are such a lucky duck! I added that Wrapp app the other day after reading about it on here but no Sephora ones yet.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Tarte blush set from QVC




And now I am going on a low buy because I have far too much makeup... But I'm not complaining




Is that second color 'Honesty'? I think I need that color. It's so pretty. What's the third color? So pretty!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got the Chantecaille White Tiger Poudre Delicate. I love it so much!





It's beautiful! Have you used it yet? I don't know if I could bring mysef to dipping into it!

Unii was having a holiday sale, so I got this baby for $28 shipped:





I can't wait to get it! I'm going to put in my pressed mineral powder, eyebrow powder, powder eyeliner, bronzer, blush, eyeshadow duo, and illuminator/highlighter powder for a total face case! Can't wait! Then all I have to pack besides that are some brushes, mascara, and lip products.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got the Chantecaille White Tiger Poudre Delicate. I love it so much!




OMG, this is AMAZE. Sooo pretty. I'd be afraid to use it, haha!

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Little butthead is hard to get a picture of.

I jokingly put on fb I wanted a puppy or kitten for Christmas, and ended up with my new family member. It'd be nice if I got a Tibetan Mastiff as my puppy... lol.
SOO effing adorable. So fluffy!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I made several purchases over the past month but this is the first opportunity I have had to post the goods.

Firstly - Pallets
So many of us got this, here's my baby - Naked3








bareMinerals Power Neutrals




Lippies:



Smashbox Be a legendary Lipstick in Pretty Social
NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Istanbul
MAC Lipstick in Saint Germain
OCC Lip Tar in Feathered
OCC Lip Tar in Femme
OCC Mini Lip Tar Set

L'Occitane Shea Set



My skin needs this for these cooler and drier months.

Little Mini's from Sephora




Another Sephora Order



ButterLondon Polish Remover Wipes
NARS Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer
Boscia Moisturizer

Tarte blush set from QVC




And now I am going on a low buy because I have far too much makeup... But I'm not complaining





Nice haul! I love the blushes, am dying to try them! I have no Tarte blushes (CRAZY) but that set looks mighty tempting. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



It's on sale for $29 at Sephora. I get free shipping cause I'm Rouge and spend too much money. Extra20 code takes off $5.80, bringing it down to $23.20.  I had a $5 gift card through Wrapp (It's an app on your phone that you can send gift cards to each other..free! and Sometimes there is free $5 to Sephora! But I believe you can also just use it regularly on a computer and don't need the app!).  

YES! It is! 
You go girl!!


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 26, 2013)

I bought a Stila lip glaze trio and Ole Henriksen Get Naked from Sephora for $12 each from the boxing day sale. Also Twinkle Cranberry, Merry Marshmallow shower gels, Sweet Pea body wash, and Paris for Men shower gel from Bath and Body works all for $4 each. One is for mom and Paris is for my dad because he liked it before. I think I did alright for boxing day. I don't usually buy stuff on boxing day.


----------



## MUMami (Dec 26, 2013)

Just snagged from Mac's Magnetic Nude collection today:

SUPERB Extra Dimension skinfinish highlighter

SENSUAL SPARKS lipstick

woot woot!

(I'll try to have blinders on next time I walk past the MAC store )


----------



## hiheather (Dec 26, 2013)

The holiday sales must stop! My wallet can only handle so much. I stopped by MAC today for Close Contact and walked away with a Saint Germain also. I then stopped at TJ Maxx for some silver flats to wear with some cupcake leggings I bought tonight but I stumbled into $2.99 OPI and China Glaze! I got: OPI - Zom-Body To Love OPI - Skulls &amp; Glossbones OPI - Uh-Oh Roll Down The Window (â™¡ the name) China Glaze - Not In This Galaxy China Glaze - Take A Trek I tore the shelves apart looking for more of the China Glaze Holographic collection with no luck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 26, 2013)

This just happened! Eeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 27, 2013)

> This just happened! Eeeeeeeeeeeee!!! :yey:


 Awesome! Those are great buys!


----------



## hiheather (Dec 27, 2013)

Ahhh! Forgot to share this, I thought it was the cutest little compact mirror ever.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 27, 2013)

Got my BB order in today:





Laqa Lip Pencils in Bossy Boots/Ring of Fire and Wolfman/Fairyblood


----------



## Jill1228 (Dec 27, 2013)

My MAC Heroine arrived. One little tube of lipstick came in this big assed box. WTF


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahhh! Forgot to share this, I thought it was the cutest little compact mirror ever.







OMG...that is so cute/terrifying..


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahhh! Forgot to share this, I thought it was the cutest little compact mirror ever.







Hmmm....have a friend that might need one of these...where might you source such an item?


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 27, 2013)

I could not pass up this deal today from Ulta for the The Stila Masterpiece Palette that I've been eyeing a long time!


----------



## hiheather (Dec 27, 2013)

> Hmmm....have a friend that might need one of these...where might you source such an item?


 Hot Topic


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hot Topic
Nice. One year when I was at Burning Man some pranksters took down the Thunderdome sign from the Death Guild camp and replaced it with a giant Hot Topic sign. I lawled.

laughingsquid.com/burning-man-pranksters-change-death-guild-thunderdome-sign-to-read-hot-topic/





Quote:   Pranksters at Burning Man have changed the sign on top of the infamous Thunderdome to read â€œHot Topicâ€. Bravo!

Thunderdome, where epic Mad Max style battles take place between bungee suspended warriors, is run by the San Francisco goth/industrial group Death Guild and of course Hot Topic is where suburban goth kids buy their clothes at the mall.

Haters gonna hate, but when push comes to shove, where you gonna get your scary kitty mirrors but HT?


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahhh! Forgot to share this, I thought it was the cutest little compact mirror ever.







LOL that's cute

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I could not pass up this deal today from Ulta for the The Stila Masterpiece Palette that I've been eyeing a long time! 



 
Nice! How did you get free shipping?


----------



## Moonblossom (Dec 27, 2013)

My extended family witched at me for three solid days to make a wishlist for Christmas. I stressed and fretted and finally came up with a list I thought was affordable, varied, and easy to get. And after all that stress, I didn't get one single thing off it. So when this adorable Stila lip/cheek stain set showed up on the Sephora Boxing Day sale for twelve bucks, my dad told me to put it on his credit card. &lt;3





I also got the same three perfume samples as Cookie XD


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice. One year when I was at Burning Man some pranksters took down the Thunderdome sign from the Death Guild camp and replaced it with a giant Hot Topic sign. I lawled.

laughingsquid.com/burning-man-pranksters-change-death-guild-thunderdome-sign-to-read-hot-topic/





Haters gonna hate, but when push comes to shove, where you gonna get your scary kitty mirrors but HT?
Hahaha, I love it! My family (parents &amp; sister/husband) all go to Burning Man. They love it. My parents and their group of friends are like obessed with it haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've heard many stories. The Thunderdome sounds intense.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL that's cute

Nice! How did you get free shipping?
I'm not quite sure how, I did have the jingle13 code there but didn't think I would get free shipping...not complaining though lol.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Dec 27, 2013)

I got two bouncy blushes at Target because they were 70% off... super excited to try them! I had two coupons but couldn't find one (of course I found it as soon as we got home -- it was in the bottom of my purse) so oh well... there's always next time haha.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 27, 2013)

Today I bought the Freeman Charcoal &amp; Black sugar face scrub tube, and OPI Nail polish in You Don't Know Jacques, and Did You 'Ear About Van Gogh.
Love these two shades!


----------



## MUMami (Dec 27, 2013)

Today in my search to find a replacement in the drugstore for my Revlon Lipgloss in Peach Petal (discontinued)

and I came across a new display in my Walgreens for WnW Fergie's Vicious Lipstain Lipgloss in 'Giving Realness"

The color was almost the same (milky light peachy nude)  but OMG!

The formula is DISGUSTING! terrible taste, and weird lumps in the formula

Not worth the $2.49 for sure! Taking this back immediately

You've been warned!


----------



## klutzyleo (Dec 27, 2013)

So in addition to the stuff I posted a few days ago, I bought more stuff online and then ended up in Sephora today. Online I bought:

Sephora Collection Universal Liner

Too Faced La Creme in Spice Spice Baby

Too Faced Loves Sephora palette

Make Up Forever Wild &amp; Chic palette

Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer

Tarte Skinny SmolderEYES Intense Amazonian Clay Waterproof Liner in Gold

Today in store I bought:

Urban Decay Naked Basics ( which finishes off my collection since I have 1-3)

Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Manic, Rush. and Shame.

I also got a notebook like the kitty compact from Hot Topic, except mine is a girl that turns into a zombie.

Almost forgot... I got Tarte Foundation &amp; brush set and the Tarte concealer &amp; brush set from QVC.


----------



## Jill1228 (Dec 27, 2013)

Got these new in box off a sales board


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonblossom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *My extended family witched at me for three solid days to make a wishlist for Christmas. I stressed and fretted and finally came up with a list I thought was affordable, varied, and easy to get. And after all that stress, I didn't get one single thing off it.* So when this adorable Stila lip/cheek stain set showed up on the Sephora Boxing Day sale for twelve bucks, my dad told me to put it on his credit card. &lt;3





I also got the same three perfume samples as Cookie XD

Ugh! That is the absolute worst. A certain family member did that to me 3 years in a row. I slaved over a list, just to get handed a check and told to go pick out what I want. Glad you got what you wanted (even if you did have to get it yourself!)


----------



## madeupMegan (Dec 28, 2013)

My Sephora haul!





Inside the sample bag.

Sooo many goodies!


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My Sephora haul!





Inside the sample bag.

Sooo many goodies!
Awesome haul! How did you get the sample bag? I was at Sephora yesterday and didn't get that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## madeupMegan (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome haul! How did you get the sample bag? I was at Sephora yesterday and didn't get that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It was the BLITZ code online that started in November.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Today I found the full sized Freeman Chocolate &amp; Strawberry face mask in Pathmark, so I bought that.
And then just now, I made a small Sephora order with the extra20 code, just to use up all of my 600 points, so this is what I got:




Never smelled the Kenzo, Versace, or Narciso Rodriguez fragrances before, but I hope they're good! If not, I'll probably give them to family.


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I found the full sized Freeman Chocolate &amp; Strawberry face mask in Pathmark, so I bought that.
And then just now, I made a small Sephora order with the extra20 code, just to use up all of my 600 points, so this is what I got:




Never smelled the Kenzo, Versace, or Narciso Rodriguez fragrances before, but I hope they're good! If not, I'll probably give them to family.
Nice!!!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice!!!
Thanks! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited for this order! I love mini perfumes!
I was going to get the D&amp;G 500 pt perk, but then decided I'd rather try out a bunch of different perfumes than to stick with one brand.


----------



## geeko (Dec 28, 2013)

My most recent haul within the past week

Urban Decay Naked 3 palette

YSL Rouge Pur couture 7 lipstick

YSL Rouge Pur couture 52 lipstick

YSL Rouge pur couture 39 lipstick

YSL Rouge pur couture 56 lipstick

YSL Rouge Volupte 11 lipstick

YSL Rouge Volupte shine 12 lipstick

YSL Rouge volupte shine 19 lipstick

MAC Fairly precious extra dimension skinfinish

MAC Magnetic appeal extra dimension skinish

MAC pleasure model extra dimension blush

MAC autoerotique extra dimension blush

Illamasqua fledging eyeshaodw

Illamasqua burst eyeshadow

Illamasqua victim eyeshadow

No more buying in the month of janauary... busted my budget on make up


----------



## Jill1228 (Dec 29, 2013)

Did birthday shopping yesterday (hence my username 12/28) I ordered MAC lipstick in Studded Kiss (free shipping code from Macy's)




Also hit Sephora got Nars orgasm blush and my birthday gift from Benefit


----------



## Jill1228 (Dec 30, 2013)

The rest of my birthday haul. I just picked it up from UPS this morning. Gotta love Ulta


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





The rest of my birthday haul. I just picked it up from UPS this morning. Gotta love Ulta
Nice haul!! Love all of the Urban Decay! &lt;33


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





The rest of my birthday haul. I just picked it up from UPS this morning. Gotta love Ulta
Great haul! That makeup bags are cute!


----------



## savannahBetsy (Dec 30, 2013)

I just ordered some of the Nars lipgloss on Sephora that's on sale for $10 and some tarte foundation that was also on clearance!


----------



## BSquared (Dec 30, 2013)

Bought my first makeup geek eyeshadows. Hoping they're good!!


----------



## geeko (Dec 30, 2013)

And more damage from MAC :X huggable lipsticks


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 30, 2013)

@geeko  GIVE ME ALLLL YOUR MAKEUPPPPP! Omg, bowing at your flawless taste haha!

I am on the fence with a Sephora order. I'm so burnt out I think


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *geeko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And more damage from MAC :X huggable lipsticks
























These colors look amazing!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just picked up a full size Oscar Blandi dry shampoo for $7.99 at Ross y'all! Usually $25  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also scooped up a 2 pack of Maybelline the Falsies for $6.49 at Target.
Nice, I love Ross.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elfbarbie07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Naked 3 came!!!
Enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prd2bascorpio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I gave in and finally bought the OCC lip tar mini set. My first foray into lip tars!
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was feeling a little down in the dumps today, so I made another pass at the CVS Beauty Sale. It helped me feel better!








Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hit up CVS today too and my receipt says I saved $100.99! I paid $47.19, but that includes a few non-makeup items, like a couple of diet cokes and the copay on my two prescriptions.

I got mostly the 75% off stuff from Revlon and Sally Hansen but I had to try the Clump Crusher mascara that I've been hearing about. Only the brown is supposed to be on sale, but my CVS marked down the black 50% too. I also got one of the Milani baked blushes in Fantastico Mauve for 50% off and some Ardell lashes. I don't do fake lashes, so I figured that if I want to learn, now is a good time while they are so cheap! lol

And for the 75% products: from Revlon I got those chubby pencil lip stains, two nail polishes, and the Nearly Naked foundation. The foundation looks a shade or two too dark, so I'll keep it for next spring/summer when I get a little sun. And the Sally stuff is their chubby pencil lip stain? gloss? balm? I'm not even sure what it is! lol And I got a couple of the nail sticker things. Oh yeah, I also got that old fashioned Coty Airspun loose powder that my mom and grandmothers probably used. It's been around forever! lol I figure for like $2 I can give it a shot to set my makeup and if I don't like it, I'm only out $2...and I'll just give it to my mom. lol
Sounds like you got some great deals!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just ordered the three blush set, eye cream, and Maracuja lip scrub from the Tarte FF. 30% off plus 4% back from ebates. Now gonna head to Costco to see if I can find some Glam Glow and YSL which I heard might be there...squeeeee!
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3Babydolls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am SO going to CVS today! I get a lot of great deals there.

I just got a package from sephora! Eeeee!
- hot pink sephora brush set
- Kat Von D autograph pencil liner in proud peacock. So excited!
Love getting boxes from Sephora!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, this week I've gotten,

Sephora Winter Baked Collection

MUFE Kit with the card for foundation

Naked 3

A Kit for Nail Stamping

a nail dryer

16 julep colors

julep foot cream and a foot balm

36 lip and eye pencils (from Tanga or something, the lip ones are pretty good, haven't tried the eye but there are some rocking colors!)

Victoria's Secret Order

3 ipsy bags

and more that I can't think of at this moment. I have an outstanding Sephora order, an Aveda Order, A Body Shop Order and I plan on ordering from Yes tonight after midnight. So I have boxes waiting for me everyday which I LOVE! I'm officially a VIBRRVIB LOL. I should probably consider opening up two accounts next year.
Wow great hauls.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







AMAZE! Revlon #240 striking spectaculare from walgreens!
Love that color on you!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 31, 2013)

> And more damage from MAC :X huggable lipsticks


 OMG! Gorgeous colours! How do the feel on? I've only ever tried regular mac lipsticks


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







I love Sephora. Lol. So much new stuff to play with!
Nice haul, I got the same bag.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today, I realized I had some ExtraBucks I needed to use, so I stopped by and picked up a few clearance goodies at CVS. All of these things were 50 or 75 percent off!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
















Love your haul!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This week:
Naked 3
Origins a perfect world moisturizer
Josie maran Argan oil
Coty airspun powder in translucent
3 bottles of Nicole by opi modern family collection
Bottle of Milani nail polish
3 bottles of loreal nail polish
Urban decay revolution lipstick in obsessed
Revlon colorburst gloss in Bordeaux
4 candles from bath and body works


This is why I'm now on a no buy. But MAN that cvs clearance is tempting. My store has nothing marked either so there's a TON of stock :/
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I decided to try a small portable nail dryer. It's inexpensive from overseas. I haven't tried it yet but as soon as I do I'll let you know how it worked out and if you want more info you can PM me. I've bought more though.

58 items from YTC ( I am going to plead insanity)

Pants, shirts and jewelry from Coldwater Creek

Urban Decay Black Market pencils from Sephora

MUFE Foundation though I'm really not sure about the smell. I liked the concealer too but not sure if I want to pick it up.

A Maxi Skirt

Stila makeup from Haute

These makeup wipes from Haute (four different variety packs, I totally forgot I even bought these, LOL)

YSL Portable Palette that I absolutely LOVE the look of, haven't tried the makeup yet, but it's boxed in a hot pink leather cover with YSL in gold lettering on top. It's darling!

I think that's it. At least til stuff comes tomorrow....LOL...I need to desperately go on a no buy fast!! Stress is doing most of it, I have to find better ways to deal with my stress....
Wow, great hauls!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got these items from CVS on clearance. They were not marked clearance. I had to scan them.

Burts Bees Pepperment for feet

Physcians Formula Shimmer Strip Bronzer in Waikiki

Wet N Wild trio in Knock on Wood

http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2013/12/cvs-beauty-clearance-sale-update_5.html has a list of things that people have seen on clearance, and she had some article saying WNW was discontinuing a lot of trios.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lypsyl Bee Smooth lip balm. I am all about this lip balm right now. The last time I bought a Lypsyl product I was in Canada, but it appears they're selling it at Walgreens around here now. I love how the little tab to extend/retract the balm is a little bee!





Diptyque Soothing Lip Balm





This came as part of a 3 piece travel set that I bought with my $15 off Sample Society code. This balm feels really luxe and has a nice scent. And, of course, Diptyque has the best packaging ever.

I also bought a 5 mL roll-on decant of Bvlgari Au The Vert as my Glossybox sample is dwindling and I wanted something that I could take with me on the go. I love how light and refreshing this fragrance is.

I also just ordered the following from Birchbox:

Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)            $10.00

Lipstick Queen Medieval Tinted Lipstick Treatment   $22.00

LAQA &amp; Co. Lil' Lip Duo Wolfman &amp; Fairyblood        $16.00

Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod                   $9.95

Subtotal                                                               $57.95
Shipping &amp; Handling                                              $0.00

Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, Free Rebecca Taylor GWP with $55+ Purchase, REBECCAGIFT)                                                                               -$10.00
200 reward points                                                 -$20.00

Grand Total                                                          $27.95

Even better my last 2 December box reviews and this purchase will push me over 100 points again. Yay BB points! I was a little surprised it let me add the Rebecca Taylor bag because I only spent $48 in actual product, and the pick two pushed me over the minimum purchase pre-discount, but I'm not complaining!  I need a new makeup bag like whoa.
Nice haul, that Lypsyl looks so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *geeko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  MAC nocturnal pigment set Silver / purple

MAC nocturnal pigment set Black / gold

MAC pleasure bomb lipstick

MAC love rihana bronzing powder

Urban decay Vice 2 Palette

Tarte blissful blush

Tarte Tipsy blush
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  75% off, mainly from Rite-Aid with one of the Sally Hansen nail strips from CVS.  So, if you aren't finding anything at CVS, try Rite-Aid.





From the Zoya Black Friday sale with the GWP:





Christmas gift for my aunt, who only wears pinky/peachy/beige frosts.





Polishes I selected for myself.





The GWP.





Complete Moisturizing Cream from Le Couvent des Minimes (30% off sale)





Lip tar X12 mini set from the Sephora VIB 20% coupon.  Also got one of the gift bags with 12 samples.





Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Nude, from the Birchbox 25th month anniversary code, paid $8.50 using 25% off and Birchbox dollars.
Amazing haul!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ARIANA1985* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I went nails inc mad this month -as i wanted to update my otherwise black and blue collection




Beautiful colors.


----------



## MUMami (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is my official last haul of 2013 - and I go on my strict no buy/low buy.

I did try to stay in my new restrictions, I replaced a couple of HG items at a good price, and 1 LE item.

Had to get it out of my system.

BECCA -

Concealer (my new HG, so I bought backups - this will get me through the year)

Cream Blush (just curious, I haven't found one I really like yet, this is my last attempt)

Powder Foundation - again, never tried, but couldn't beat the price - you always need a powder





MAC - Lipglass in  STEEL KISS (Limited Edition)





and finally MAC LIPGLASS - UNDERAGE * to replace my Revlon Peach Petal which was now discontinued, and I just used up.





Im set for the new year!


----------



## Dots (Dec 31, 2013)

This isn't makeup but there were some gold Sperry Shoes I have been wanting for like a year but they kept selling out or only having one pair which didn't look very good when I saw them at the mall. They just opened a store here and I got a totally packed, brand new pair for half off basically. Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nin5in (Dec 31, 2013)

My most recent (and last one for a while) haul: L.A Colors Little Black Book of Eyeshadows:



Natural



Glam



Smoky L.A. Colors Bold Eyes Palette in Audacious



E.L.F. Duo Eyeshadow Creme in Butter Pecan



E.L.F. Shimmering Facial Whips in Lilac Petal



Pink Lemonade



Persimmon



Spotlight



E.L.F Lipstick in Classy



Sociable



E.L.F Matte Lip Color in Tea Rose



E.L.F. Super Glossy Lip Shine in Iced Latte



L.A. Colors All-In-One Makeup Stick in Pink Satin



Wet n Wild Megalast Lipsticks in Red Velvet



Don't Blink Pink



Sent from my LGL35G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## savannahBetsy (Jan 1, 2014)

today  from Sephora I ordered:

~~ITEM# QTY DESCRIPTION

1124155 1 Josie Maran Bear Naked Wipes Bear Naked Wipes 30 Wipes

1533660 1 Too Faced Ready.Set.Prime Ready.Set.Prime

1443001 1 SEPHORA COLLECTION Creamy Body Wash Caps Creamy Body Wash Caps Strawberry

1411495 1 Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer samples

1573013 1 Dr. Brandt Skincare Xtend Your Youth Face Cream samples

1340579 1 Gucci Guilty samples

1543958 1 10% off your next purchase, complimentary makeover, one-time free shipping for U.S. clients Your Complimentary Welcome Kit Your Complimentary Welcome Kit null


----------



## JC327 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Urban Decay has a really awesome promo right now. Free 1-day UPS shipping w/ $35 purchase (the shipping alone is valued at $27) so I bought the Naked Basics and the brow kit. I have some UD eyeshadow, but I'm a Naked virgin so I figured this was a good place to start. Not bad for $43 and I'll have them by Tuesday




Great deal!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



@KellyKaye, it's not letting me quote you, but I just finished making an Ulta order, too! They have a super cute sampler bag free with any $35 purchase....PLUS, this set just went down to $19!! NO WAY could I pass it up!
Nice!


----------



## nin5in (Jan 1, 2014)

I also just ordered another bottle of ELF Mineral Infused Face Primer and ELF Daily Brush Cleaner. Those are staples in my stash and I can't be without them. Sent from my LGL35G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JC327 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  





Automatic Eye Liner 
by ULTA
Teal Blue SKU: 2154182
$8.00




Automatic Eye Liner 
by ULTA
Indigo SKU: 1951008
$8.00




Automatic Eye Liner 
by ULTA
Black SKU: 1951000
$0.00





Eye Pencil 
by Essence
Black 01 SKU: 2209977
$0.99





Eyeshadow 
by ULTA
Iceland (SH) SKU: 2231895
$0.00





FREE 14 Pc Beauty Bag with any $35 ulta.com purchase. A $75 value! 
by Variety SKU: 2268154
$0.00





Eye Pencil 
by Essence
White 04 SKU: 2209978
$0.50





Holiday Edition Lip Butter 
by ULTA
Vienna SKU: 2262384
$2.00





Eye Shadow Trio 
by ULTA
Flashy SKU: 2262407
$2.00





Sweet &amp; Shimmer Eyelash Curler 
by Sweet &amp; Shimmer SKU: 2262481
$2.00





Sweet &amp; Shimmer Gem Gloss Charm 
by Sweet &amp; Shimmer SKU: 2263556
$2.00





FREE Holiday basket with 5 for $10 select purchase 
by ULTA
Penguin SKU: 2264684
$0.00





Variety Sampler 
by Variety SKU: 2253000
$0.00
Gift Message No Gift Message for this Order.
Merchandise Total: $25.49
Subtotal: $25.49

Shipping: 0.00
Tax: 0.00   *TOTAL:* * $25.49*

---------------------------------------

Not my latest order but one of my best deals in the last week.  I can't believe I was still able to get the 14 piece beauty bag for free even though my purchase wasn't anywhere near $35!
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Makeupjnki32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Sephora Haul: everything listed is WOC friendly

1. UD Vice2. My first Urban Decay eyeshadow in 6 years and I'm in love!
2. Smashbox lipstick in Nylon Nude
3. Stila lipglaze in Apricot
4. OCC Pretty Boy
5. Tarte glamazon pure performance 12 hour lipstick in inspired
6. Buxum Lipcream in Mudslide (fav)
7. Nars blush in Albatross (fav)
8. Bite Beauty High Performance Pencil in Pomegranate
9. OCC Liptar All StarMini includes memento, nsfw, anime, black dahlia
10. Samples of Lancome Genifique
11. Josie Maran 100% Pure Argan Oil (fav)
12. Make Up Forever Pro Finish powder foundation
13. Deluxe sample of Clinique wash-away gel cleanser
14. Anastasia Brow Genius in Brunette (fav)
Great haul, I am still lusting after Vice2.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 1, 2014)

My first purchase for the year from my monthly budget was a few brushes. I am allowing myself a strict low-buy so long as most things I get are not actual makeup items. I got 4 brushes from Hakuhodo, and have 5 more to go next month, though my wishlist is growing. Here's the ones I got:





Excited to receive these. I am also looking at getting some 2-drawer inserts for my expedit shelf so I can organize what I have.


----------



## Sakura83 (Jan 1, 2014)

So the last purchases of 2013 were these, all nail polishes 



, couldn't pass up the sales plus 20% sale on sale at Sephora! And I finally got VIB status! I missed out on the Nails Inc Diary on Sephora when it sold out but I got it at Nordstroms (one of my favorite places to shop and they always have free shipping no matter the cost) and they usually have the same sales as Sephora. Can't wait to get these! Everyone has awesome hauls!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RandomMusing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just placed a Sephora order. I used a early Christmas gift card...

TOO FACED The Chocolate Bar Eye Palette

BENEFIT Rockateur Blush

NARS Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer in St. Moritz

KAT VON D Painted Love Lipstick in Coral Castle
Great haul!


----------



## saku (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first purchase for the year from my monthly budget was a few brushes. I am allowing myself a strict low-buy so long as most things I get are not actual makeup items. I got 4 brushes from Hakuhodo, and have 5 more to go next month, though my wishlist is growing. Here's the ones I got:

Excited to receive these. I am also looking at getting some 2-drawer inserts for my expedit shelf so I can organize what I have. 

I LOVE hakuhodo brushes so much!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I LOVE hakuhodo brushes so much! 
I keep hearing nothing but amazing things about these brushes and I just HAD to check them out. I don't have a lot of brushes (12? I think?), and have come to a place in my makeup explorations where it felt like making the invesment for good tools was the right thing to do -- so I got 4 brushes to start out and will definitely be looking at the rest of the range!

I am going on a very selective no-buy, so so long as I am not adding more makeup items I won't use, I am free to invest in good quality things such as these lovely brushes. They arrive tomorrow and I. can't. wait. omg.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 1, 2014)

Ulta Haul from today





OPI-Gwen Stefani minis set

L'oreal Infallible eye shadow in Always Pearly Pink

OPI Minie Style

OPI Liquid Sand Alcatraz Rocks

Sally Hansen Triple Shine Twinkled Pink


----------



## hiheather (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay excuse my messy background and crap cell pictures. I'm so excited! So many new toys!!!!












$3 Orlys $4.50 OPIs $2 Nicole's MY OH MY


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jan 1, 2014)

I got a couple Ulta giftcards for Christmas and I picked up a few things:

*Stila Kitten Must Have Kit*





Image from: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/09/stila-kitten-set-holiday-2013.html

I have been wanting to try Stila's Kitten Eyeshadow since hearing Essie of Essiebutton rave about it so often. This has an eyeshadow, two lip glosses, and the all over shimmer duo. I got this on sale for $15 and I am really happy with it even though I have not tried any of it yet. I knew I wanted to pick up one of the holiday gift sets once they went on sale and this happened to be the one I got. It was the last one the Ulta that I went to had, so I was extra happy ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Love &amp; Toast Handcreme in Honey Coconut*





Image from: http://www.ulta.com'&gt;http://www.ulta.com'&gt;http://www.ulta.com
I am so excited to try this! I have been wanting a nice handcreme and I get a lot of small sizes in my subs, but most of the scents are something that is not my favorite. I can use them out and about, but I got this one for before bed since I need a scent I really like for that.

*Alpha Hydrox Swipes*





Image from: http://www.ulta.com
I read an article about using a peel nightly to increase cell turnover. I am not going to start out doing it every night, more like 3 nights a week, but these seemed like a nice option at a good price.

*Real Techniques Core Collection brushes*





Image from: http://www.ulta.com

I have heard a lot about these brushes and I decided to pick up this set. Some of my EcoTools face brushes are getting kind of worn so I wanted to try something new. They seem quite soft and I am looking forward to trying them with my Meow Cosmetics foundation and my blushes.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Tarte blush set from QVC




And now I am going on a low buy because I have far too much makeup... But I'm not complaining




Is that second color 'Honesty'? I think I need that color. It's so pretty. What's the third color? So pretty!


Sorry I was away for the holidays and just saw this now, but here are the names of all the colors:

1. Treasured - This one applies looking like a golden highlight, it's not very pigmented.  It has some shimmer.

2. Honored - Gorgeous!  My fave from the set.  Is pigmented and gives a beautiful flush of color.  Kind of a pink-peach-nude.

3. Meaningful - Pigmented, gives a rosy look.

4. Imagined - Pink, pretty.

I haven't had much time to play with them yet but Honored is gorgeous!  I initially thought I would trade Imagined because it looks so bright and vibrant in the pan which isn't what I tend to go for, but when applied it is lighter and so pretty,  So glad that I gave it a shot.

With this set I now have 6 Tarte blushes and 5-6 Benefit blushes and must stop myself from buying more...  But I love them so much!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 2, 2014)

Just barely the 2nd of 2014 and already I'm buying stuff.....::le sigh::.....LOL

*ULTA:*

Order Summary Item Quantity Price Total




*Expert Face Brush*
by Real Techniques
SKU:2244502 1 $8.99 $8.99




*Powder Brush*
by Real Techniques
SKU:2229996 1 $9.99 $9.99




*Studio Secrets Magic Skin Beautifier B.B. Cream*
by L'OrÃ©al
Fair
SKU:2246833 1 $10.99 $10.99




*3D White Whitestrips Gentle Routine - 10 ct*
by Crest
SKU:2216534 1 $34.99
$39.99 $34.99




*Dual Tipped Cotton Applicators 75 Ct*
by ULTA
SKU:2251304 1 $1.79
$1.99 $1.79




*FREE 15 pc. Beauty Bag with any $40 ULTA.com purchase, a $75 Value!*
by ULTA
SKU:2268155 1 FREE $0.00




*Variety Sampler*
by Variety
SKU:2253000 1 $0.00 $0.00 

*SUDS N SASS (or ALL THAT SASS):*

1x Spiced Pumpkin Mocha Soap Slice - Full Size for $6.00 each
1x Gingerbread Man Bar Soap - Full Size Gingerbread Man for $3.00 each
1x Peppermint Fluff Whipped Sugar Scrub - 4oz jar for $7.00 each
 













*BIRCHBOX:*

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $47.95 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Welcome Offer - Free Shipping, BBSHOP, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 300 reward points -$30.00 *Grand Total* *$7.95* Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
  $9.95 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$9.95 

Eyeko Mascara and Eyeliner Duo
  $28.00 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$28.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)
  $10.00 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$10.00 


*THE ALOE SOURCE:*

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Cleanse &amp; Moisturize Deal* BOGO4 1 $44.00 *Cleanse &amp; Moisturize Deal *       1 x Jojoba Radiance Cleansing Polish $0.00 PL090060     1 x O2 Infusion Moisturizer $0.00 PL090070     *Balancing Act Free Gift* GIFT-BALANCE 1 $0.00


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a couple Ulta giftcards for Christmas and I picked up a few things:

*Stila Kitten Must Have Kit*





Image from: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/09/stila-kitten-set-holiday-2013.html

I have been wanting to try Stila's Kitten Eyeshadow since hearing Essie of Essiebutton rave about it so often. This has an eyeshadow, two lip glosses, and the all over shimmer duo. I got this on sale for $15 and I am really happy with it even though I have not tried any of it yet. I knew I wanted to pick up one of the holiday gift sets once they went on sale and this happened to be the one I got. It was the last one the Ulta that I went to had, so I was extra happy ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Love &amp; Toast Handcreme in Honey Coconut*





Image from: http://www.ulta.com'&gt;http://www.ulta.com'&gt;http://www.ulta.com
I am so excited to try this! I have been wanting a nice handcreme and I get a lot of small sizes in my subs, but most of the scents are something that is not my favorite. I can use them out and about, but I got this one for before bed since I need a scent I really like for that.

*Alpha Hydrox Swipes*





Image from: http://www.ulta.com
I read an article about using a peel nightly to increase cell turnover. I am not going to start out doing it every night, more like 3 nights a week, but these seemed like a nice option at a good price.

*Real Techniques Core Collection brushes*





Image from: http://www.ulta.com

I have heard a lot about these brushes and I decided to pick up this set. Some of my EcoTools face brushes are getting kind of worn so I wanted to try something new. They seem quite soft and I am looking forward to trying them with my Meow Cosmetics foundation and my blushes.


Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just barely the 2nd of 2014 and already I'm buying stuff.....::le sigh::.....LOL

*ULTA:*

Order Summary Item Quantity Price Total




*Expert Face Brush*
by Real Techniques
SKU:2244502 1 $8.99 $8.99




*Powder Brush*
by Real Techniques
SKU:2229996 1 $9.99 $9.99




*Studio Secrets Magic Skin Beautifier B.B. Cream*
by L'OrÃ©al
Fair
SKU:2246833 1 $10.99 $10.99




*3D White Whitestrips Gentle Routine - 10 ct*
by Crest
SKU:2216534 1 $34.99
$39.99 $34.99




*Dual Tipped Cotton Applicators 75 Ct*
by ULTA
SKU:2251304 1 $1.79
$1.99 $1.79




*FREE 15 pc. Beauty Bag with any $40 ULTA.com purchase, a $75 Value!*
by ULTA
SKU:2268155 1 FREE $0.00




*Variety Sampler*
by Variety
SKU:2253000 1 $0.00 $0.00 

*SUDS N SASS (or ALL THAT SASS):*

1x Spiced Pumpkin Mocha Soap Slice - Full Size for $6.00 each
1x Gingerbread Man Bar Soap - Full Size Gingerbread Man for $3.00 each
1x Peppermint Fluff Whipped Sugar Scrub - 4oz jar for $7.00 each
 













*BIRCHBOX:*

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $47.95 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Welcome Offer - Free Shipping, BBSHOP, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 300 reward points -$30.00 *Grand Total* *$7.95* Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
  $9.95 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$9.95

Eyeko Mascara and Eyeliner Duo
  $28.00 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$28.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)
  $10.00 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$10.00 


*THE ALOE SOURCE:*

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Cleanse &amp; Moisturize Deal* BOGO4 1 $44.00 *Cleanse &amp; Moisturize Deal *       1 x Jojoba Radiance Cleansing Polish $0.00 PL090060     1 x O2 Infusion Moisturizer $0.00 PL090070     *Balancing Act Free Gift* GIFT-BALANCE 1 $0.00 


Nice hauls! I love Real Techniques brushes!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 2, 2014)

I finally jumped on the Seche Vite wagon and purchased the top coat along with a Zoya in Mosheen to go over a cheap Wet n Wild Teal or No Teal polish. Loving my nails, hoping the Seche Vite makes them last a few days.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought a new iphone, and a mystery item.
Great! Wonder that your mystery item is.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought the UD N3 palette from Sephora.com, also got three free samples, and a deluxe sample of Tarte's flawless face primer.

I also made an order on Tarte's website (because they had 30% off) and purchased from the clearance section to get the following:





The bright-eyed and beautified tool originally retailed for $36, so I feel like I got a really good deal on that. I think it's not a necessary tool, but I'm getting up there in age enough to want to try it out and see if it does anything.

By the way, the maracuja cheek tint was TINY- at first I thought they sent me a deluxe sample on accident. Haven't tried any of them out yet.

I guess I'll stick those items in my stocking. Hahah!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought a new iphone, and a mystery item.
Heh heh, what do you mean 'mystery item'? Now I'm all curious!

@probablyedible Wow, nice haul! Those are some awesome free gifts!

Nicee haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered a Clarisonic Mia 2! It hasn't made i to me yet, but I'm so excited to finally be getting one since I've wanted one for a long time!
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered a Clarisonic Mia 2! It hasn't made i to me yet, but I'm so excited to finally be getting one since I've wanted one for a long time!
Enjoy! I love mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well, this just happened! Should have it by Friday!!!!





Enjoy! Let me know how you like it , I keep going back and forth about getting it.


----------



## Dots (Jan 2, 2014)

> I got a couple Ulta giftcards for Christmas and I picked up a few things: *Stila Kitten Must Have Kit*
> 
> Image from: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/09/stila-kitten-set-holiday-2013.html I have been wanting to try Stila's Kitten Eyeshadow since hearing Essie of Essiebutton rave about it so often. This has an eyeshadow, two lip glosses, and the all over shimmer duo. I got this on sale for $15 and I am really happy with it even though I have not tried any of it yet. I knew I wanted to pick up one of the holiday gift sets once they went on sale and this happened to be the one I got. It was the last one the Ulta that I went to had, so I was extra happy ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*Love &amp; Toast Handcreme in Honey Coconut*
> 
> ...


 I find that hand cream smells different almost each time I use it but never like honey coconut...I always find it smells a bit more like cinnamon vanilla lol...maybe it's just me.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 2, 2014)

I ordered a MAC custom 2 shadow palette with satin taupe and blackberry... but of course it was back ordered.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought the Balm Jovi palette from amazon. (it'll be here tomorrow! yay for the free trial of Amazon Prime!) It's one of my first kind of high end purchases so I am excited for it!

Then I grabbed a Rimmel 1000 Kisses lip pencil (in Red Dynamite) and a Revlon nail polish (in Whimsical). I had Meijer coupons for both of them that were about to expire and Rimmel products were 30% off and the nail polish was on clearance so I only paid about $1.77 for both.
I love that palette, enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I went to Walgreens to get a Kate Moss Rimmel lipstick (on sale for $2.90) but the color I wanted (107) was sold out. Instead, I decided to try the brand Jordana and picked up a lipliner in Cabernet for $2.50. It's perfect! It's retractable, which is very convenient, and it goes perfectly with my Maybelline lipstick in Deepest Cherry, which was patchy without a liner. I'm obsessed.
Nice!


----------



## Tinkerwish (Jan 4, 2014)

Just bought 2 Shu Uemura Rouge Unlimited Super Matte Lipstick in RD 165 and OR 570. Love the texture and how pigmented they are.


----------



## eucala08 (Jan 4, 2014)

Palladio Herbal Treatment Concealers in Green

Burt's Bees Intense Hydrating Night Cream


----------



## Kelli (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that palette, enjoy!
Thanks! I am loving it! I usually don't wear much neutral eye shadow, but this palette is changing that...though my favorite shade is probably the least neutral lol (Alice Copper)


----------



## lovepink (Jan 4, 2014)

My Ulta and Sephora orders came in!

Sephora





ulta





Only the upper left corner is stuff I bought (lippies and eye stuff) the samples on the left underneath are my 3 free samples and the ones on the right above the bag are all the things in the bag!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 4, 2014)

These beauties are waiting for me to come home!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm so intrigued by that lippy. but i'm too chicken. i'm excited for you!
OMG, it's WONDERFUL.









Absolutely stunning!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't know if this has been posted elsewhere but I know this applies to most of us here:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/chanelparks/signs-youre-addicted-to-buying-beauty-products


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if this has been posted elsewhere but I know this applies to most of us here:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/chanelparks/signs-youre-addicted-to-buying-beauty-products
Lol this is totally me, especially #3, 6, 7, 9 (even though I couldn't get my hands on the Riri holiday collection), and 12.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if this has been posted elsewhere but I know this applies to most of us here:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/chanelparks/signs-youre-addicted-to-buying-beauty-products

THIS!



SO MUCH THIS! Bravo, brilliant! @JC327


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 5, 2014)

> I don't know if this has been posted elsewhere but I know this applies to most of us here: http://www.buzzfeed.com/chanelparks/signs-youre-addicted-to-buying-beauty-products


 I love this. When I first began reading the list I thought, "No, no these don't apply to me" and as I got further down I thought, "Oh, yeah they do" LOL. Seriously, I've probably donated a product that didn't work out to a friend and said, "It will look so much nicer on your skin tone!" Like 10 times. I didn't realize that was something we all did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got the Chantecaille White Tiger Poudre Delicate. I love it so much!




Pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









My birthday is this coming Saturday (12/28). My husband bought these for me. He doesn't know it yet





He hasn't done any shopping for Christmas or my birthday. I'm helping him out




I even used a coupon for the Urban Decay. I saved him $
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






I keep spending and spending. It really is nice only getting gifts for two people this year. That means all the killer sales I can spend and spend some more on me. I haven't went crazy on makeup just clothes and other stuff really. I did buy a salon gift card and got one free for exact same amount! Chopped off my hair and went bright red.

Santa dropped off a kitten for me last night, a little Maine Coon!!! Now I gotta splurge and get it some gifts.

FYI those OPIs I got 2 for $5!!!
Nice haul &amp; congrats on the new kitten!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Little butthead is hard to get a picture of.

I jokingly put on fb I wanted a puppy or kitten for Christmas, and ended up with my new family member. It'd be nice if I got a Tibetan Mastiff as my puppy... lol.
So cute!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I totally just made a huge splurge!

From Saks:

-Chanel Nail polish in Black Pearl

-Guerlain Meteorites Crazy Pearls

They had free shipping guaranteed by Christmas as long as it was ordered by a certain time today, and my ordered already shipped and it was already picked up by Fedex! Yay!

From Sephora:

-OCC Mini Lip tar set (I bought this for my mom)

-Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette! I'm so excited for this!

I also paid for 1 night shipping on this, and while not picked up yet (which I was totally not expecting anyway), it does already have a tracking number, so that's good!
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klutzyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I purchased Naked 3 with my $20 off $50 VIB card on the day it was released online at Sephora. And then Saturday night my husband took me to Sephora and let me pick out some things for Christmas because he didn't know what to get. xD I picked up:

Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder in Dim (LOVE this)

Too Faced All I want For Christmas set (definitely worth purchasing)

Diorshow Black Out Waterproof Mascara (eh, it's decent, but I have to wipe the brush off because way too much product comes out)

Tarte's Thoughtful Treasures ( I was surprised by how much I adore the Lipsurgence in Energy)

Urban Decay All Nighter Setting Spray

Boscia Peppermin Blotting Cloths

Sephora Daily Brush Cleaner

He's super amazing and surprisingly supportive/tolerant of my makeup obsession.
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lumpydumpling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got a bunch of Sweetpea &amp; Fay, Morgana Cryptoria, and One Hand Washes the Other stuff!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ENTIRELY TOO EXCITED ABOUT IT

i can't stop staring at my messy, swatched-up arm XD
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Ulta haul. Shoulda been called: I took the last one off the shelf
The shampoo was b2g1. DH loves that shampoo
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I made several purchases over the past month but this is the first opportunity I have had to post the goods.

Firstly - Pallets
So many of us got this, here's my baby - Naked3









bareMinerals Power Neutrals




Lippies:



Smashbox Be a legendary Lipstick in Pretty Social
NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Istanbul
MAC Lipstick in Saint Germain
OCC Lip Tar in Feathered
OCC Lip Tar in Femme
OCC Mini Lip Tar Set

L'Occitane Shea Set



My skin needs this for these cooler and drier months.

Little Mini's from Sephora




Another Sephora Order



ButterLondon Polish Remover Wipes
NARS Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer
Boscia Moisturizer

Tarte blush set from QVC




And now I am going on a low buy because I have far too much makeup... But I'm not complaining




Awesome haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just bought some Lush goodies from their BOGO sale and Urban Decay's Anarchy Face Case for only $19!
That's an awesome deal!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bought a Stila lip glaze trio and Ole Henriksen Get Naked from Sephora for $12 each from the boxing day sale.

Also Twinkle Cranberry, Merry Marshmallow shower gels, Sweet Pea body wash, and Paris for Men shower gel from Bath and Body works all for $4 each. One is for mom and Paris is for my dad because he liked it before.

I think I did alright for boxing day. I don't usually buy stuff on boxing day.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just snagged from Mac's Magnetic Nude collection today:

SUPERB Extra Dimension skinfinish highlighter

SENSUAL SPARKS lipstick

woot woot!

(I'll try to have blinders on next time I walk past the MAC store )
That's such a pretty collection, im trying to stay away.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The holiday sales must stop! My wallet can only handle so much.

I stopped by MAC today for Close Contact and walked away with a Saint Germain also.

I then stopped at TJ Maxx for some silver flats to wear with some cupcake leggings I bought tonight but I stumbled into $2.99 OPI and China Glaze! I got:
OPI - Zom-Body To Love
OPI - Skulls &amp; Glossbones
OPI - Uh-Oh Roll Down The Window (â™¡ the name)
China Glaze - Not In This Galaxy
China Glaze - Take A Trek

I tore the shelves apart looking for more of the China Glaze Holographic collection with no luck.




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This just happened! Eeeeeeeeeeeee!!!








Awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahhh! Forgot to share this, I thought it was the cutest little compact mirror ever.







Adorable!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my BB order in today:





Laqa Lip Pencils in Bossy Boots/Ring of Fire and Wolfman/Fairyblood
Those are so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




My MAC Heroine arrived. One little tube of lipstick came in this big assed box. WTF
I don't know why some companies are so wasteful when they ship things.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I could not pass up this deal today from Ulta for the The Stila Masterpiece Palette that I've been eyeing a long time! 




That's a great deal!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonblossom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My extended family witched at me for three solid days to make a wishlist for Christmas. I stressed and fretted and finally came up with a list I thought was affordable, varied, and easy to get. And after all that stress, I didn't get one single thing off it. So when this adorable Stila lip/cheek stain set showed up on the Sephora Boxing Day sale for twelve bucks, my dad told me to put it on his credit card. &lt;3





I also got the same three perfume samples as Cookie XD
So  pretty!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 6, 2014)

Jane Iredale So-Bronze

Jane Iredale lipstick, Tokyo

Jane Iredale Double Dazzle highlighter (GWP at Beautybar.com)

Diego Dalla Palma lipsticks #113 and #117

Borghese lipstick in Terra Rose

Stila makeup set from Sephora

Tocca Collette perfume

Avon blush stick, bronzer, 2 lipsticks, 2 eyeliners, bubble bath


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elfbarbie07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got two bouncy blushes at Target because they were 70% off... super excited to try them! I had two coupons but couldn't find one (of course I found it as soon as we got home -- it was in the bottom of my purse) so oh well... there's always next time haha.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I bought the Freeman Charcoal &amp; Black sugar face scrub tube, and OPI Nail polish in You Don't Know Jacques, and Did You 'Ear About Van Gogh.
Love these two shades! 




Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today in my search to find a replacement in the drugstore for my Revlon Lipgloss in Peach Petal (discontinued)

and I came across a new display in my Walgreens for WnW Fergie's Vicious Lipstain Lipgloss in 'Giving Realness"

The color was almost the same (milky light peachy nude)  but OMG!

The formula is DISGUSTING! terrible taste, and weird lumps in the formula

Not worth the $2.49 for sure! Taking this back immediately

You've been warned!
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klutzyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So in addition to the stuff I posted a few days ago, I bought more stuff online and then ended up in Sephora today. Online I bought:

Sephora Collection Universal Liner

Too Faced La Creme in Spice Spice Baby

Too Faced Loves Sephora palette

Make Up Forever Wild &amp; Chic palette

Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer

Tarte Skinny SmolderEYES Intense Amazonian Clay Waterproof Liner in Gold

Today in store I bought:

Urban Decay Naked Basics ( which finishes off my collection since I have 1-3)

Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Manic, Rush. and Shame.

I also got a notebook like the kitty compact from Hot Topic, except mine is a girl that turns into a zombie.

Almost forgot... I got Tarte Foundation &amp; brush set and the Tarte concealer &amp; brush set from QVC.
Awesome haul! I have been eyeing those lippies and naked basics.


----------



## probablyedible (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I looked at this 5 times trying to figure out where $35 was.. haha. I wonder how you still got it?


I don't know either!  I could only think of I had something in the cart that made the total over $35 and took it out but yet the bag remained free.  I also had another lip butter in there to qualify for the 5 for $10 bag stuffer deal (where I got the penguin Holiday basket free also) and it turned out that other lip butter was out of stock so it wasn't pictured in there.  Somehow they still let me have the other 4 items at $2 a piece when they should've been full price if I didn't get 5 of those items.  But even with that $2 shortage, my total was still way under $35 so I totally lucked out yay!!  =)!!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Got these new in box off a sales board
Pretty colors!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My Sephora haul!





Inside the sample bag.

Sooo many goodies!
Nice goodies!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I found the full sized Freeman Chocolate &amp; Strawberry face mask in Pathmark, so I bought that.
And then just now, I made a small Sephora order with the extra20 code, just to use up all of my 600 points, so this is what I got:




Never smelled the Kenzo, Versace, or Narciso Rodriguez fragrances before, but I hope they're good! If not, I'll probably give them to family.
Awesome haul! So many new perfumes to try.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *geeko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My most recent haul within the past week

Urban Decay Naked 3 palette

YSL Rouge Pur couture 7 lipstick

YSL Rouge Pur couture 52 lipstick

YSL Rouge pur couture 39 lipstick

YSL Rouge pur couture 56 lipstick

YSL Rouge Volupte 11 lipstick

YSL Rouge Volupte shine 12 lipstick

YSL Rouge volupte shine 19 lipstick

MAC Fairly precious extra dimension skinfinish

MAC Magnetic appeal extra dimension skinish

MAC pleasure model extra dimension blush

MAC autoerotique extra dimension blush

Illamasqua fledging eyeshaodw

Illamasqua burst eyeshadow

Illamasqua victim eyeshadow

No more buying in the month of janauary... busted my budget on make up
Wow! Those are all great purchases.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did birthday shopping yesterday (hence my username 12/28)
I ordered MAC lipstick in Studded Kiss (free shipping code from Macy's)



Also hit Sephora got Nars orgasm blush and my birthday gift from Benefit
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





The rest of my birthday haul. I just picked it up from UPS this morning. Gotta love Ulta
 Amazing birthday haul, look at all those  palettes


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *savannahBetsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered some of the Nars lipgloss on Sephora that's on sale for $10 and some tarte foundation that was also on clearance!
Good deals!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bought my first makeup geek eyeshadows. Hoping they're good!!
I have read nothing but good things about them, hope you like them.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *geeko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And more damage from MAC :X huggable lipsticks
























Those are beautiful!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just purchased this from Ulta.com.  Got the Greed full size primer potion for $10!!!!  I am happy about that.







*Greed Eyeshadow Primer Potion*
by Urban Decay Cosmetics
SKU:2229941







*Eye Shadow*
by Urban Decay Cosmetics
Loaded (S)
SKU:2245783







*Eye Shadow*
by Urban Decay Cosmetics
Mildew (D,S)
SKU:2246935







*Rebound Build Your Own Palette*
by Urban Decay Cosmetics
SKU:2258712







*FREE 15 pc. Beauty Bag with any $40 ULTA.com purchase, a $75 Value!*
by ULTA
SKU:2268155







*Fragrance Sampler*
by Fragrance
SKU:2252998


Nice UD haul! I ordered the same primer from the UD website but have not tried it yet.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my official last haul of 2013 - and I go on my strict no buy/low buy.

I did try to stay in my new restrictions, I replaced a couple of HG items at a good price, and 1 LE item.

Had to get it out of my system.

BECCA -

Concealer (my new HG, so I bought backups - this will get me through the year)

Cream Blush (just curious, I haven't found one I really like yet, this is my last attempt)

Powder Foundation - again, never tried, but couldn't beat the price - you always need a powder





MAC - Lipglass in  STEEL KISS (Limited Edition)





and finally MAC LIPGLASS - UNDERAGE * to replace my Revlon Peach Petal which was now discontinued, and I just used up.





Im set for the new year!
Nice!


----------



## hiheather (Jan 7, 2014)

Finally got my Ulta and Julep warehouse sales.



Inside the free gift bag from Ulta:



I am now obsessed with Prada Candy thanks for the gift bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally got my Ulta and Julep warehouse sales.





Inside the free gift bag from Ulta:




I am now obsessed with Prada Candy thanks for the gift bag.




That's a super cute bag!


----------



## sschulte1014 (Jan 7, 2014)

What shade blush came in the tarte set? I just ordered it this morning and was gonna place a sephora order for a few tarte blushes but don't want to buy the same one. ðŸ˜Š



> Finally got my Ulta and Julep warehouse sales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dots (Jan 7, 2014)

> Finally got my Ulta and Julep warehouse sales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The original Prada Candy is amazing...it is just unique. It makes me feel happy. My Mom doesn't like sweet scents but this one is done so perfectly that even she bought a big set. Anyway, Sephora has the favorites set with the Voucher for a small Prada Candy back in stock and all of the original scents (the dark pink and black top) are Parfums so a little goes a long way!


----------



## hiheather (Jan 7, 2014)

> What shade blush came in the tarte set? I just ordered it this morning and was gonna place a sephora order for a few tarte blushes but don't want to buy the same one. ðŸ˜Š


 Adored


> The original Prada Candy is amazing...it is just unique. It makes me feel happy. My Mom doesn't like sweet scents but this one is done so perfectly that even she bought a big set. Anyway, Sephora has the favorites set with the Voucher for a small Prada Candy back in stock and all of the original scents (the dark pink and black top) are Parfums so a little goes a long way!


 I LOVE it. I'm very picky about scents, the Red perfume Bath &amp; Body Works had a year or so ago and Pink Sugar are literally the only two scents I can tolerate for long periods of time. Well until I discovered Candy. I love how it has musky notes but settles on the caramel scent. I will be splurging for a bottle, that is for sure.


----------



## Dots (Jan 7, 2014)

> Adored I LOVE it. I'm very picky about scents, the Red perfume Bath &amp; Body Works had a year or so ago and Pink Sugar are literally the only two scents I can tolerate for long periods of time. Well until I discovered Candy. I love how it has musky notes but settles on the caramel scent. I will be splurging for a bottle, that is for sure.


 As you should. It just makes one feel pretty and elegant at the same time. It's magical! I snagged the favorites set when it came back in stock so I could get another bottle eventually (not that mine is even close to being empty). Yay you!


----------



## Dots (Jan 7, 2014)

I opened it.


----------



## SaraMariaBee (Jan 7, 2014)

Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm Audacious and Unapologetic

Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm Demure and Viviacious


----------



## Jill1228 (Jan 7, 2014)

My Sephora order arrived today. I was stoked to get Nars lip glosses for $10


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Ulta and Sephora orders came in!

Sephora




Nice Ulta haul!

Also, I was wondering about that Too Faced phone case palette. Is it really meant to stay on the back of your phone or can you snap it out of the phone case?

----------------

Ok, I bought a bunch of stuff for myself in December, and I feel guilty about it, but here's the loot!










Paula's Choice Skin Balancing System

Sunflower Oil (For DIY cleansing oil)

Japonesque Professional eyelash curler

Shea butter from Out of Africa

Tarte maracuja cheek tint in 'deep berry' w/ free sample of Lights, Camera, Flashes

Natrual bristle nail brush

Sephora by OPI 'dear diary'

Tarte bright-eyed and beautified eye enhancing tool

Unii palette in 'turquoise'

Dermstore samples!





Elf brushes (mascara shield, fan brush, blending brush)





A close-up of my lovely new palette...





Unii palette full and packaging from depotted makeup- I had so much fun filling it!









The goodies (everything in here is *cruelty-free* except for the Clinique GWP).

A note about the makeup inside:

Aloette's powder foundation is ace, it's my HG powder foundation!

The NYX blush I plan to use as a contour.

*I can do a full face with this palette!!!!! *

~Foundation- doubles up as concealer and setting powder

~Highlight

~Bronzer/Contour

~Blush

~Eyebrows

~Eyeliner (black or brown matte eyeshadow)

~Eyeshadow

All I have to bring are brushes, mascara, lip products, and I'm good to go!

This was so exciting! I knew I didn't want it just to store makeup- it's so much more than that! It's my own custom full-face palette and I totally *heart* it!

Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice Ulta haul!

Also, I was wondering about that Too Faced phone case palette. Is it really meant to stay on the back of your phone or can you snap it out of the phone case?
Yes! The makeup part pops out of the phone case (it is then left in packaging that is shiny black on the one side and the clear front you see).  The iphone case is one of those plastic ones that barely covers the back and the edges (aka one that is not very protective) emilynoel83 of beauty broadcast showed it in one of her videos and her phone was clinking around in the case pretty good!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraMariaBee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm Audacious and Unapologetic

Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm Demure and Viviacious 

@SaraMariaBee I am SO JEALOUS you found some Revlon Matte sticks!!!! LOL I am so mad about them, I am actually FINDING them in stores, but they're all opened and swatched. Ugh!




So sad!


----------



## ddalgi (Jan 9, 2014)

MAC Huggable lip colour in Fresh and Frisky. I went in to get another colour in a different line but they were sold out so I bought this until they restock. And I loooovvvee this lipstick on me and the formula is great. Last one at that MAC so it was meant to be. Miss Dior eau de parfum. Debated it for a while and I really like it. Came with a weird sample box too. And some clothes. Yay.


----------



## SaraMariaBee (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@SaraMariaBee I am SO JEALOUS you found some Revlon Matte sticks!!!! LOL I am so mad about them, I am actually FINDING them in stores, but they're all opened and swatched. Ugh!



So sad!
I had trouble finding them in stores. I was only able to find them in Walgreens. I don't know why they use those stupid stickers to secure them and not shrink wrap them.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 10, 2014)

The Sephora JCP skincare set forced me to physically enter the mall for the first time in a while today. It was all so easy...parked right by the door at JCP, skincare set in stock, store next to JCP selling like 12 different breeds of purebred puppies(!), which were beyond adorable. Even though I go for mutts from the shelter, I had to go in.

As I was leaving the puppy store, I walked by a random skincare cart carrying my Sephora bag, and the cart guy literally grabbed me by the arm and dragged me over to explain how his product would fix this...and this...and this...and proceeded to point out every acne scar, discoloration, dark spot, etc. on my face. SO HORRIFIED. I remember why I order online.

I have to say, the Boscia oil is pretty awesome, and possibly worth the humiliation after factoring in the puppies...


----------



## digitalgrrl (Jan 10, 2014)

I picked up a gift set from The Body Shop on clearance at TJ Maxx.  It's the White Musk scent.  It has a perfume, body spray, body butter and shower gel.  Used them this morning.  My husband didn't like the scent and I'm not sure how I feel about, so disappointingly this might go to my trade list. 

I had some eBay purchases this week too.  I bought 2 Tarte brushes (a face powder brush and a blush brush).  I think I'm obsessed with makeup brushes.  I also bought two Tarte smolderEyes liners and paid a little less than $8 shipped.  I'm super excited about that.

Lastly, I bought the It Cosmetics Bye Bye Redness cream.  It hasn't arrived yet but I'm really looking forward to trying it.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *digitalgrrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I picked up a gift set from The Body Shop on clearance at TJ Maxx.  It's the White Musk scent.  It has a perfume, body spray, body butter and shower gel.  Used them this morning.  My husband didn't like the scent and I'm not sure how I feel about, so disappointingly this might go to my trade list. 

I had some eBay purchases this week too.  I bought 2 Tarte brushes (a face powder brush and a blush brush).  I think I'm obsessed with makeup brushes.  I also bought two Tarte smolderEyes liners and paid a little less than $8 shipped.  I'm super excited about that.

Lastly, I bought the It Cosmetics Bye Bye Redness cream.  It hasn't arrived yet but I'm really looking forward to trying it.
I'm kind of scared of eBay. The brushes are real, right?! who was the seller?


----------



## digitalgrrl (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kind of scared of eBay. The brushes are real, right?! who was the seller?
The seller was thebratrules.  They seem legit to me, but I probably wouldn't know if they weren't. They are new In boxes and they're wonderfully soft... nicest brushes I own right now.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *digitalgrrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The seller was thebratrules.  They seem legit to me, but I probably wouldn't know if they weren't. They are new In boxes and they're wonderfully soft... nicest brushes I own right now.
Thank you! I'm going to check them out. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jan 11, 2014)

Recent Beautylish order and Julep's "The New Neutrals" mini polishes! (Inglot, Wayne Goss brushes, Pawpalette, Sugarpill, Lit, Inglot, Kevin Aucoin).















Paw Palette!



Sugarpill "weekender" &amp; Lit "Boogie Nights"



Inglot eye shadows! (I can look the numbers up if any of you are curious)



Swatches! Keep in mind the loose pigment and glitter are intended to be used with a mixing medium. These pics are without any base or primer.



Kevin Aucoin Sculpting Powder!



Trying these out from the drugstore. Quickly realized when the weather turned colder that my normal foundation is too drying, so I tried to find something a little more moisturizing. I think out of the two I prefer the Revlon one but I'm still trying it. The Maybelline blush is really nice and makes me want Spring to arrive soon!


----------



## Ameliyeah (Jan 11, 2014)

I just bought a TON of eyeshadow! I got

Wet n' Wild  Color Icon Trio in "Silent Treatment"
A gift set with 4 E.L.F eyeshadow duos for $1.50
Another elf  gift set with an eyeshadow trio and a primer for $1.50
Dr.Lin's Hydrating Gel

Herbal Essences Zero Dry Shampoo

Ponds Evening Soothe facial cleansing cloths
 

I think I like the elf eye  primer. I was kind of surprised by how well holds up.


----------



## Ameliyeah (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Recent Beautylish order and Julep's "The New Neutrals" mini polishes!
(Inglot, Wayne Goss brushes, Pawpalette, Sugarpill, Lit, Inglot, Kevin Aucoin).





















Paw Palette!




Sugarpill "weekender" &amp; Lit "Boogie Nights"




Inglot eye shadows! (I can look the numbers up if any of you are curious)



Swatches! Keep in mind the loose pigment and glitter are intended to be used with a mixing medium. These pics are without any base or primer.



Kevin Aucoin Sculpting Powder!




Trying these out from the drugstore. Quickly realized when the weather turned colder that my normal foundation is too drying, so I tried to find something a little more moisturizing. I think out of the two I prefer the Revlon one but I'm still trying it. The Maybelline blush is really nice and makes me want Spring to arrive 
I have been dying to try the maybelline glaze! Do you think it would work on oily skin? I am afraid of it being to shiny on my skin.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Jan 11, 2014)

I bought the Real Techniques expert face brush at Ulta! I'm so excited to try it!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This isn't makeup but there were some gold Sperry Shoes I have been wanting for like a year but they kept selling out or only having one pair which didn't look very good when I saw them at the mall. They just opened a store here and I got a totally packed, brand new pair for half off basically. Yay!




That's great! Those are really cute.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nin5in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My most recent (and last one for a while) haul:

L.A Colors Little Black Book of Eyeshadows:





Natural





Glam





Smoky

L.A. Colors Bold Eyes Palette in Audacious






E.L.F. Duo Eyeshadow Creme in Butter Pecan






E.L.F. Shimmering Facial Whips in

Lilac Petal





Pink Lemonade





Persimmon





Spotlight





E.L.F Lipstick in

Classy





Sociable





E.L.F Matte Lip Color in Tea Rose





E.L.F. Super Glossy Lip Shine in Iced Latte





L.A. Colors All-In-One Makeup Stick in Pink Satin





Wet n Wild Megalast Lipsticks in
Red Velvet





Don't Blink Pink




Sent from my LGL35G using Tapatalk 2
Great haul, love all the colors!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *savannahBetsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  today  from Sephora I ordered:

~~ITEM# QTY DESCRIPTION

1124155 1 Josie Maran Bear Naked Wipes Bear Naked Wipes 30 Wipes

1533660 1 Too Faced Ready.Set.Prime Ready.Set.Prime

1443001 1 SEPHORA COLLECTION Creamy Body Wash Caps Creamy Body Wash Caps Strawberry

1411495 1 Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer samples

1573013 1 Dr. Brandt Skincare Xtend Your Youth Face Cream samples

1340579 1 Gucci Guilty samples

1543958 1 10% off your next purchase, complimentary makeover, one-time free shipping for U.S. clients Your Complimentary Welcome Kit Your Complimentary Welcome Kit null
Nice haul &amp; congrats!


----------



## BoySarah (Jan 12, 2014)

My order today:









 Urban Decay Naked2   


 Soap &amp; Glory Sexy Mother Pucker Gloss Stick 


 Too Faced La CrÃ¨me 


 Smashbox HALO Hydrating Perfecting Powder 


 SEPHORA COLLECTION Color Bronze Palette 


 Stila Collage of Color Lip &amp; Cheek Palette


----------



## madeupMegan (Jan 12, 2014)

My Black Friday haul:





Back row L to R: Nails Inc. Autumn Winter Collection, Nails Inc. Best Sellers Nail Polish Collection, Stila In the Garden Eye Shadow Palette, Stila In the Moment Eye Shadow Palette, LancÃ´me Bi-facil Make-up Remover

Front row L to R: Origins GinZing Energy-Boosting Moisturizer, Calvin Klein Downtown, Pink Sugar

Loving all the new eyeshadow and polish I get to play with!


----------



## Dots (Jan 12, 2014)

> That's great! Those are really cute.


 Thanks. They will be nice in the warmer months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tlglover1447 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ulta is having a family and friends I got :

Order Summary   Item    Quantity    Price    Total Unzipped Palette      Unzipped Palette   by Lorac SKU:2243980    1     $40.00 $40.00 Naked 24/7 Glide-On Double-Ended Eye Pencil      Naked 24/7 Glide-On Double-Ended Eye Pencil   by Urban Decay Cosmetics Naked3 - Darkside/Blackheart SKU:2266722    1     $16.00 $16.00 Online Only FREE Porefection Face Primer deluxe sample w/any LORAC purchase      Online Only FREE Porefection Face Primer deluxe sample w/any LORAC purchase   by Lorac SKU:2266158    1     FREE  $0.00 Naked 24/7 Glide-On Double-Ended Eye Pencil      Naked 24/7 Glide-On Double-Ended Eye Pencil   by Urban Decay Cosmetics Naked - Zero/Whiskey SKU:2266720    1     $16.00 $16.00 Variety Sampler      Variety Sampler   by Variety SKU:2253000    1     $0.00 $0.00 Merchandise Total:$72.00 Coupons: ($14.40) Subtotal: $57.60 Shipping: $0.00 Tax: $5.76 TOTAL: $63.36


----------



## BoySarah (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great haul, love all the colors!
I have the Wet n Wild Megalast Lipsticks in
Red Velvet

Love it!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nin5in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I also just ordered another bottle of ELF Mineral Infused Face Primer and ELF Daily Brush Cleaner. Those are staples in my stash and I can't be without them.

Sent from my LGL35G using Tapatalk 2
I  love  the daily brush cleaner.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first purchase for the year from my monthly budget was a few brushes. I am allowing myself a strict low-buy so long as most things I get are not actual makeup items. I got 4 brushes from Hakuhodo, and have 5 more to go next month, though my wishlist is growing. Here's the ones I got:





Excited to receive these. I am also looking at getting some 2-drawer inserts for my expedit shelf so I can organize what I have.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So the last purchases of 2013 were these, all nail polishes 




, couldn't pass up the sales plus 20% sale on sale at Sephora! And I finally got VIB status! I missed out on the Nails Inc Diary on Sephora when it sold out but I got it at Nordstroms (one of my favorite places to shop and they always have free shipping no matter the cost) and they usually have the same sales as Sephora. Can't wait to get these! Everyone has awesome hauls!








Awesome haul! your nails are going to be so pretty and congrats on making VIB.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ulta Haul from today





OPI-Gwen Stefani minis set

L'oreal Infallible eye shadow in Always Pearly Pink

OPI Minie Style

OPI Liquid Sand Alcatraz Rocks

Sally Hansen Triple Shine Twinkled Pink
Nice haul!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jan 12, 2014)

Picked up a few things from Ulta today with my F&amp;F coupon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -face masks -NYX purple concealer -NYX glitter liner -Real Techniques brush kit


> I have been dying to try the maybelline glaze! Do you think it would work on oily skin? I am afraid of it being to shiny on my skin.


 I wore it all day today and it didn't budge; I really like it! It is similar to the NYX blush sticks if you like those. I like the color a lot and the pigmentation is great; it was also blendable enough to buff into my skin with a brush and gave me a nice glow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay excuse my messy background and crap cell pictures. I'm so excited! So many new toys!!!!














$3 Orlys
$4.50 OPIs
$2 Nicole's

MY OH MY
Nail polish heaven!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a couple Ulta giftcards for Christmas and I picked up a few things:

*Stila Kitten Must Have Kit*





Image from: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/09/stila-kitten-set-holiday-2013.html

I have been wanting to try Stila's Kitten Eyeshadow since hearing Essie of Essiebutton rave about it so often. This has an eyeshadow, two lip glosses, and the all over shimmer duo. I got this on sale for $15 and I am really happy with it even though I have not tried any of it yet. I knew I wanted to pick up one of the holiday gift sets once they went on sale and this happened to be the one I got. It was the last one the Ulta that I went to had, so I was extra happy ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Love &amp; Toast Handcreme in Honey Coconut*





Image from: http://www.ulta.com'&gt;http://www.ulta.com'&gt;http://www.ulta.com
I am so excited to try this! I have been wanting a nice handcreme and I get a lot of small sizes in my subs, but most of the scents are something that is not my favorite. I can use them out and about, but I got this one for before bed since I need a scent I really like for that.

*Alpha Hydrox Swipes*





Image from: http://www.ulta.com
I read an article about using a peel nightly to increase cell turnover. I am not going to start out doing it every night, more like 3 nights a week, but these seemed like a nice option at a good price.

*Real Techniques Core Collection brushes*





Image from: http://www.ulta.com

I have heard a lot about these brushes and I decided to pick up this set. Some of my EcoTools face brushes are getting kind of worn so I wanted to try something new. They seem quite soft and I am looking forward to trying them with my Meow Cosmetics foundation and my blushes.
That Stila set is so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just barely the 2nd of 2014 and already I'm buying stuff.....::le sigh::.....LOL

*ULTA:*

Order Summary Item Quantity Price Total




*Expert Face Brush*
by Real Techniques
SKU:2244502 1 $8.99 $8.99




*Powder Brush*
by Real Techniques
SKU:2229996 1 $9.99 $9.99




*Studio Secrets Magic Skin Beautifier B.B. Cream*
by L'OrÃ©al
Fair
SKU:2246833 1 $10.99 $10.99




*3D White Whitestrips Gentle Routine - 10 ct*
by Crest
SKU:2216534 1 $34.99
$39.99 $34.99




*Dual Tipped Cotton Applicators 75 Ct*
by ULTA
SKU:2251304 1 $1.79
$1.99 $1.79




*FREE 15 pc. Beauty Bag with any $40 ULTA.com purchase, a $75 Value!*
by ULTA
SKU:2268155 1 FREE $0.00




*Variety Sampler*
by Variety
SKU:2253000 1 $0.00 $0.00 

*SUDS N SASS (or ALL THAT SASS):*

1x Spiced Pumpkin Mocha Soap Slice - Full Size for $6.00 each
1x Gingerbread Man Bar Soap - Full Size Gingerbread Man for $3.00 each
1x Peppermint Fluff Whipped Sugar Scrub - 4oz jar for $7.00 each
 













*BIRCHBOX:*

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $47.95 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Welcome Offer - Free Shipping, BBSHOP, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 300 reward points -$30.00 *Grand Total* *$7.95* Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
  $9.95 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$9.95

Eyeko Mascara and Eyeliner Duo
  $28.00 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$28.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)
  $10.00 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$10.00 


*THE ALOE SOURCE:*

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Cleanse &amp; Moisturize Deal* BOGO4 1 $44.00 *Cleanse &amp; Moisturize Deal *       1 x Jojoba Radiance Cleansing Polish $0.00 PL090060     1 x O2 Infusion Moisturizer $0.00 PL090070     *Balancing Act Free Gift* GIFT-BALANCE 1 $0.00 
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally jumped on the Seche Vite wagon and purchased the top coat along with a Zoya in Mosheen to go over a cheap Wet n Wild Teal or No Teal polish. Loving my nails, hoping the Seche Vite makes them last a few days.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered a MAC custom 2 shadow palette with satin taupe and blackberry... but of course it was back ordered.
Those are pretty colors.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok I couldn't pass it up for $32...the UD Book of Shadows.

Order Summary 




Book Of Shadows Vol. IV Redux 
by Urban Decay Cosmetics
SKU: 2265412
1
0
$32.00
$32.00



Glass Soy Candle-Limited Edition Fall Scents 
by Stella Mare
Sugared Vanilla
SKU: 2250387
1
0
$6.99
$9.99
$6.99





Healthy Sexy Hair Color Safe Soy Moisturizing Conditioner 
by Sexy Hair
33.8 oz
SKU: 2253753
1
0
$12.99
$27.95
$12.99





Liter Pump 
by AG Hair Cosmetics
SKU: 2237618
1
0
FREE
$0.00





Dual Tipped Cotton Applicators 75 Ct 
by ULTA
SKU: 2251304
1
0
$1.79
$1.99
$1.79





Fragrance Sampler 
by Fragrance
SKU: 2252998
1
0
$0.00
$0.00
 Gift Message No Gift Message for this Order.
Merchandise Total: $53.77
Coupons: -3.50   Subtotal: $50.27

Shipping: 0.00
Tax: 3.09   *TOTAL:* * $53.36*
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tinkerwish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just bought 2 Shu Uemura Rouge Unlimited Super Matte Lipstick in RD 165 and OR 570. Love the texture and how pigmented they are.




So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Palladio Herbal Treatment Concealers in Green

Burt's Bees Intense Hydrating Night Cream
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that palette, enjoy!
Thanks! I am loving it! I usually don't wear much neutral eye shadow, but this palette is changing that...though my favorite shade is probably the least neutral lol (Alice Copper)

That's one of my favorites too!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Ulta and Sephora orders came in!

Sephora





ulta





Only the upper left corner is stuff I bought (lippies and eye stuff) the samples on the left underneath are my 3 free samples and the ones on the right above the bag are all the things in the bag!
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




These beauties are waiting for me to come home!
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if this has been posted elsewhere but I know this applies to most of us here:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/chanelparks/signs-youre-addicted-to-buying-beauty-products
Lol this is totally me, especially #3, 6, 7, 9 (even though I couldn't get my hands on the Riri holiday collection), and 12.

Sorry to hear that. I was able to get Pleasure Bomb on Nordstrom and the hubby gave me Cockiness and Bad Girl Riri for Christmas. He bought them when the collection launched here in Germany Dec20th.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if this has been posted elsewhere but I know this applies to most of us here:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/chanelparks/signs-youre-addicted-to-buying-beauty-products

THIS!



SO MUCH THIS! Bravo, brilliant! @JC327





Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know if this has been posted elsewhere but I know this applies to most of us here:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/chanelparks/signs-youre-addicted-to-buying-beauty-products

I love this. When I first began reading the list I thought, "No, no these don't apply to me" and as I got further down I thought, "Oh, yeah they do" LOL.

Seriously, I've probably donated a product that didn't work out to a friend and said, "It will look so much nicer on your skin tone!" Like 10 times. I didn't realize that was something we all did



Showed it to the hubby and he was like yup that's you! I have gifted my friends plenty of products that never worked for me but they love it.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Jane Iredale So-Bronze

Jane Iredale lipstick, Tokyo

Jane Iredale Double Dazzle highlighter (GWP at Beautybar.com)

Diego Dalla Palma lipsticks #113 and #117

Borghese lipstick in Terra Rose

Stila makeup set from Sephora

Tocca Collette perfume

Avon blush stick, bronzer, 2 lipsticks, 2 eyeliners, bubble bath
Nice haul!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 13, 2014)

I just ordered these two sale polishes from Julep. I have tons of nail polish, but nothing quite like either of these:


----------



## JC327 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally got my Ulta and Julep warehouse sales.





Inside the free gift bag from Ulta:




I am now obsessed with Prada Candy thanks for the gift bag.





Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I opened it.




Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraMariaBee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm Audacious and Unapologetic

Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm Demure and Viviacious
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My Sephora order arrived today. I was stoked to get Nars lip glosses for $10
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Ulta and Sephora orders came in!

Sephora




Nice Ulta haul!

Also, I was wondering about that Too Faced phone case palette. Is it really meant to stay on the back of your phone or can you snap it out of the phone case?

----------------

Ok, I bought a bunch of stuff for myself in December, and I feel guilty about it, but here's the loot!










Paula's Choice Skin Balancing System

Sunflower Oil (For DIY cleansing oil)

Japonesque Professional eyelash curler

Shea butter from Out of Africa

Tarte maracuja cheek tint in 'deep berry' w/ free sample of Lights, Camera, Flashes

Natrual bristle nail brush

Sephora by OPI 'dear diary'

Tarte bright-eyed and beautified eye enhancing tool

Unii palette in 'turquoise'

Dermstore samples!





Elf brushes (mascara shield, fan brush, blending brush)





A close-up of my lovely new palette...





Unii palette full and packaging from depotted makeup- I had so much fun filling it!









The goodies (everything in here is *cruelty-free* except for the Clinique GWP).

A note about the makeup inside:

Aloette's powder foundation is ace, it's my HG powder foundation!

The NYX blush I plan to use as a contour.

*I can do a full face with this palette!!!!! *

~Foundation- doubles up as concealer and setting powder

~Highlight

~Bronzer/Contour

~Blush

~Eyebrows

~Eyeliner (black or brown matte eyeshadow)

~Eyeshadow

All I have to bring are brushes, mascara, lip products, and I'm good to go!

This was so exciting! I knew I didn't want it just to store makeup- it's so much more than that! It's my own custom full-face palette and I totally *heart* it!

Hope you enjoyed!

Great haul, love how your palette turned out.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 14, 2014)

Ladies, breaking news. Yesterday I bought my first ever Wet 'N Wild product! I was in Walgreens and walked by the Wet 'N Wild display. I've seen others on Makeup Talk discussing the brand and wanted to get in on the action. I saw this cute little eye shadow trio for $3.29 so decided to give it a shot. I believe the name of this trio is Walking on Eggshells.



I was in a hurry this morning and didn't have time to experiment so I went with yesterday's news Naked3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but tomorrow it's gunna be all about the Wet 'N Wild  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ladies, breaking news. Yesterday I bought my first ever Wet 'N Wild product!
I was in Walgreens and walked by the Wet 'N Wild display. I've seen others on Makeup Talk discussing the brand and wanted to get in on the action. I saw this cute little eye shadow trio for $3.29 so decided to give it a shot. I believe the name of this trio is Walking on Eggshells.



I was in a hurry this morning and didn't have time to experiment so I went with yesterday's news Naked3



but tomorrow it's gunna be all about the Wet 'N Wild




Congratulations, that is (in my humble opinion) their best eyeshadow trio! Everyone LOVES it! I have 2, hahah, one I depoted, and one I kept like that. It's so beautiful. The pink shade is just wonderful. I don't actually use the brown crease shade at all, but the cream shade is great for highlight!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great haul, love how your palette turned out.
Awww, thank you so much! I worked super hard on it- measured the inside diameter of my palette, measured and guesstimated the makeup that I wanted to fit in it, went for cruelty-free choices where possible, and tried as hard as I could to get rectangular or square shapes so I could maximize the space. Also, I wanted to go for a full-face, not just eyeshadow, so I worked super hard on that.

I'm really happy with how it turned out!


----------



## myzeri (Jan 14, 2014)

Recently, I've gotten:

Revlon Nearly Naked Foundation in Vanilla

Revlon ColorBurst Matte Balm in Showy, Unapologetic, and Shameless.

Zoya in Stevie, Godiva, and Nyx.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 14, 2014)

> > Ladies, breaking news. Yesterday I bought my first ever Wet 'N Wild product! I was in Walgreens and walked by the Wet 'N Wild display. I've seen others on Makeup Talk discussing the brand and wanted to get in on the action. I saw this cute little eye shadow trio for $3.29 so decided to give it a shot. I believe the name of this trio is Walking on Eggshells.
> >
> > I was in a hurry this morning and didn't have time to experiment so I went with yesterday's news Naked3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but tomorrow it's gunna be all about the Wet 'N Wild  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the feedback. I used it this morning and it looks pretty good. I'm a fan! Can't believe I had never tried Wet 'N Wild before!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

MAC Huggable lip colour in Fresh and Frisky.
I went in to get another colour in a different line but they were sold out so I bought this until they restock. And I loooovvvee this lipstick on me and the formula is great. Last one at that MAC so it was meant to be.

Miss Dior eau de parfum. Debated it for a while and I really like it. Came with a weird sample box too.

And some clothes. Yay.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Sephora JCP skincare set forced me to physically enter the mall for the first time in a while today. It was all so easy...parked right by the door at JCP, skincare set in stock, store next to JCP selling like 12 different breeds of purebred puppies(!), which were beyond adorable. Even though I go for mutts from the shelter, I had to go in.

As I was leaving the puppy store, I walked by a random skincare cart carrying my Sephora bag, and the cart guy literally grabbed me by the arm and dragged me over to explain how his product would fix this...and this...and this...and proceeded to point out every acne scar, discoloration, dark spot, etc. on my face. SO HORRIFIED. I remember why I order online.

I have to say, the Boscia oil is pretty awesome, and possibly worth the humiliation after factoring in the puppies...
Sorry you had a bad experience, im always really shy shopping face to face I prefer online.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *digitalgrrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I picked up a gift set from The Body Shop on clearance at TJ Maxx.  It's the White Musk scent.  It has a perfume, body spray, body butter and shower gel.  Used them this morning.  My husband didn't like the scent and I'm not sure how I feel about, so disappointingly this might go to my trade list.

I had some eBay purchases this week too.  I bought 2 Tarte brushes (a face powder brush and a blush brush).  I think I'm obsessed with makeup brushes.  I also bought two Tarte smolderEyes liners and paid a little less than $8 shipped.  I'm super excited about that.

Lastly, I bought the It Cosmetics Bye Bye Redness cream.  It hasn't arrived yet but I'm really looking forward to trying it.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *digitalgrrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I picked up a gift set from The Body Shop on clearance at TJ Maxx.  It's the White Musk scent.  It has a perfume, body spray, body butter and shower gel.  Used them this morning.  My husband didn't like the scent and I'm not sure how I feel about, so disappointingly this might go to my trade list.

I had some eBay purchases this week too.  I bought 2 Tarte brushes (a face powder brush and a blush brush).  I think I'm obsessed with makeup brushes.  I also bought two Tarte smolderEyes liners and paid a little less than $8 shipped.  I'm super excited about that.

Lastly, I bought the It Cosmetics Bye Bye Redness cream.  It hasn't arrived yet but I'm really looking forward to trying it.
I'm kind of scared of eBay. The brushes are real, right?! who was the seller?

I love Ebay, I have been lucky with finding great deals. Just make sure you read the reviews from the sellers before you buy.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Recent Beautylish order and Julep's "The New Neutrals" mini polishes!
(Inglot, Wayne Goss brushes, Pawpalette, Sugarpill, Lit, Inglot, Kevin Aucoin).





















Paw Palette!




Sugarpill "weekender" &amp; Lit "Boogie Nights"




Inglot eye shadows! (I can look the numbers up if any of you are curious)



Swatches! Keep in mind the loose pigment and glitter are intended to be used with a mixing medium. These pics are without any base or primer.



Kevin Aucoin Sculpting Powder!




Trying these out from the drugstore. Quickly realized when the weather turned colder that my normal foundation is too drying, so I tried to find something a little more moisturizing. I think out of the two I prefer the Revlon one but I'm still trying it. The Maybelline blush is really nice and makes me want Spring to arrive soon!



Awesome haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ameliyeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought a TON of eyeshadow! I got

Wet n' Wild  Color Icon Trio in "Silent Treatment"
A gift set with 4 E.L.F eyeshadow duos for $1.50
Another elf  gift set with an eyeshadow trio and a primer for $1.50
Dr.Lin's Hydrating Gel

Herbal Essences Zero Dry Shampoo

Ponds Evening Soothe facial cleansing cloths
 

I think I like the elf eye  primer. I was kind of surprised by how well holds up.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elfbarbie07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bought the Real Techniques expert face brush at Ulta! I'm so excited to try it!
Nice, let me know how you like it I have been hearing good things about that brand.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My order today:









 Urban Decay Naked2   


 Soap &amp; Glory Sexy Mother Pucker Gloss Stick 


 Too Faced La CrÃ¨me 


 Smashbox HALO Hydrating Perfecting Powder 


 SEPHORA COLLECTION Color Bronze Palette 


 Stila Collage of Color Lip &amp; Cheek Palette 
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Black Friday haul:





Back row L to R: Nails Inc. Autumn Winter Collection, Nails Inc. Best Sellers Nail Polish Collection, Stila In the Garden Eye Shadow Palette, Stila In the Moment Eye Shadow Palette, LancÃ´me Bi-facil Make-up Remover

Front row L to R: Origins GinZing Energy-Boosting Moisturizer, Calvin Klein Downtown, Pink Sugar

Loving all the new eyeshadow and polish I get to play with!
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tlglover1447* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ulta is having a family and friends I got :

Order Summary   Item    Quantity    Price    Total Unzipped Palette    Unzipped Palette   by Lorac SKU:2243980    1   $40.00 $40.00 Naked 24/7 Glide-On Double-Ended Eye Pencil    Naked 24/7 Glide-On Double-Ended Eye Pencil   by Urban Decay Cosmetics Naked3 - Darkside/Blackheart SKU:2266722    1   $16.00 $16.00 Online Only FREE Porefection Face Primer deluxe sample w/any LORAC purchase    Online Only FREE Porefection Face Primer deluxe sample w/any LORAC purchase   by Lorac SKU:2266158    1   FREE $0.00 Naked 24/7 Glide-On Double-Ended Eye Pencil    Naked 24/7 Glide-On Double-Ended Eye Pencil   by Urban Decay Cosmetics Naked - Zero/Whiskey SKU:2266720    1   $16.00 $16.00 Variety Sampler    Variety Sampler   by Variety SKU:2253000    1   $0.00 $0.00 Merchandise Total:$72.00 Coupons: ($14.40) Subtotal: $57.60 Shipping: $0.00 Tax: $5.76 TOTAL: $63.36
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great haul, love all the colors!
I have the Wet n Wild Megalast Lipsticks in
Red Velvet

Love it!

I got one of those from my SS and now I must have them all.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 15, 2014)

Went to Sephora over the weekend and picked up this baby:




It's a rollerball sized Escada Cherry in the Air, except it is actually a spray which I am super happy about. Loving this fragrance right now, too bad it is limited edition.


----------



## mellivi (Jan 15, 2014)

@Flowerfish I've never seen this scent, but I've heard Escada is usually amazing.  I neeeeed to smell this.


----------



## mellivi (Jan 15, 2014)

If I wasn't lying in bed already, I would take a picture of the products haha.

I went to Target yesterday and picked up:

- L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black Mascara

- L'Oreal Infalliable Eyeshadow in Glistening Garnet

- Essie Grow Stronger Base Coat

- Essie Good To Go Top Coat


----------



## sschulte1014 (Jan 15, 2014)

I have been doing a LOT of shopping in the last week and here's some of what I got, I'm waiting on a package from sephora and ulta to get here but wanted to share what I've gotten so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sschulte1014 (Jan 15, 2014)

T



> I have been doing a LOT of shopping in the last week and here's some of what I got, I'm waiting on a package from sephora and ulta to get here but wanted to share what I've gotten so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The pictures came out blurry but here's a list of everything. JCP customized skincare: purity face wash, Josie maran argan oil, ole henriksen truth serum, ceramidin liquid, and boscia tsubaki oil Shiseido facial cotton Boscia tsubaki cleansing oil gel Boscia tsubaki hydrating sleep mask Fresh sugar lip polish Ole henrikson ole la la look at her glow set And two 100 point perks origins clear improvement charcoal mask and philosophy time in a bottle. 4 tarte blushes in the shades true love, flush, fearless, and exposed Tarte discover the amazon set with a clutch, maracuja oil rollerball, gifted mascara, and amazonian clay foundation Bare minerals 500 point perk with mineral veil, a blush, face primer, and well rested Benefit online promo code with a lip gloss, badgal lash mascara, and sunbeam


----------



## softly (Jan 15, 2014)

I went batshit crazy on NARS today. Someone hold me.

P.S. I didn't even get to get the NARSISSIST Palette. It's on the NARS website, but my credit card is not American or Canadian. MUST HAVE IT.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Went to Sephora over the weekend and picked up this baby:



It's a rollerball sized Escada Cherry in the Air, except it is actually a spray which I am super happy about. Loving this fragrance right now, too bad it is limited edition.
Nice choice! My MIL got me the full size version for Xmas and I love it so much! Didn't realize it was LE though, I'm going to use it more sparingly


----------



## pseudorocknroll (Jan 15, 2014)

Going to try OBC's Lip Tar for the first time!


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 15, 2014)

> @Flowerfish Â I've never seen this scent, but I've heard Escada is usually amazing. Â I neeeeed to smell this.


 It is so good, I totally recommend trying it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Amazing!


> > Went to Sephora over the weekend and picked up this baby:
> >
> > It's a rollerball sized Escada Cherry in the Air, except it is actually a spray which I am super happy about. Loving this fragrance right now, too bad it is limited edition.
> 
> ...


 That is a nice prezzie from your MIL. Now that I am using the travel spray I really want the full sized bottle too. I'm currently loving this fragrance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 15, 2014)

Excellent Mail day today!

My Illume Order came in





My HSN order of Chocolate Too Faced BH Cosmetic's Galaxy chic palette (from BH Cosmetics not HSN!)





And my Ipsy bag came in!  Woot!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Picked up a few things from Ulta today with my F&amp;F coupon.




-face masks
-NYX purple concealer
-NYX glitter liner
-Real Techniques brush kit Quote: Originally Posted by *Ameliyeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have been dying to try the maybelline glaze! Do you think it would work on oily skin? I am afraid of it being to shiny on my skin.

I wore it all day today and it didn't budge; I really like it! It is similar to the NYX blush sticks if you like those. I like the color a lot and the pigmentation is great; it was also blendable enough to buff into my skin with a brush and gave me a nice glow.



Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered these two sale polishes from Julep. I have tons of nail polish, but nothing quite like either of these:




Pretty colors!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ladies, breaking news. Yesterday I bought my first ever Wet 'N Wild product!
I was in Walgreens and walked by the Wet 'N Wild display. I've seen others on Makeup Talk discussing the brand and wanted to get in on the action. I saw this cute little eye shadow trio for $3.29 so decided to give it a shot. I believe the name of this trio is Walking on Eggshells.



I was in a hurry this morning and didn't have time to experiment so I went with yesterday's news Naked3



but tomorrow it's gunna be all about the Wet 'N Wild




So pretty,  I got the Comfort Zone and Knock on Wood from my SS and I love them.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Recently, I've gotten:

Revlon Nearly Naked Foundation in Vanilla

Revlon ColorBurst Matte Balm in Showy, Unapologetic, and Shameless.

Zoya in Stevie, Godiva, and Nyx.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Went to Sephora over the weekend and picked up this baby:



It's a rollerball sized Escada Cherry in the Air, except it is actually a spray which I am super happy about. Loving this fragrance right now, too bad it is limited edition.
Love that scent.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mellivi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I wasn't lying in bed already, I would take a picture of the products haha.

I went to Target yesterday and picked up:

- L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black Mascara

- L'Oreal Infalliable Eyeshadow in Glistening Garnet

- Essie Grow Stronger Base Coat

- Essie Good To Go Top Coat
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sschulte1014* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have been doing a LOT of shopping in the last week and here's some of what I got, I'm waiting on a package from sephora and ulta to get here but wanted to share what I've gotten so far 











Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *softly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went batshit crazy on NARS today. Someone hold me.

P.S. I didn't even get to get the NARSISSIST Palette. It's on the NARS website, but my credit card is not American or Canadian. MUST HAVE IT.
Its easy to go crazy with Nars, I love their products.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Excellent Mail day today!

My Illume Order came in





My HSN order of Chocolate Too Faced BH Cosmetic's Galaxy chic palette (from BH Cosmetics not HSN!)





And my Ipsy bag came in!  Woot!
Nice  haul!


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Butter London is having a big clearance on their site.  Here is my haul:

Order Summary:

Item

Qty

Brief Description

Rate

Amount

Options

Boxing Day Fash Pack: Pinks

1

To celebrate Boxing Day, a traditional English Holiday that extends Christmas giving, we've created the ultimate 5 piece set containing colours to suit any mood. (A $50 value!)

$17.50

$17.50


Prince's Plums Nail Lacquer

2

The perfect bluey-purple, â€˜royalâ€™ purple. Rich and deep, just like a prince.

  $7.50

  $15.00

  
  Scallywag Nail Lacquer

1

A bright turquoise glitter that's as mischievous as it is bright.

$7.50

$7.50


No More Waity, Katie Nail Lacquer

1

This soft lilac glitter nail lacquer is the perfect marriage of fashion and fun.

$7.50

$7.50


Shambolic Holiday Duo

1

Amp up the volume of your holiday manicure with a nail lacquer set by butter LONDON, featuring two stunning shades. (A $30 value!)

$12.00

$12.00


Her Majesty's Holiday Duo

1

Greet the holidays in style with a limited-edition nail lacquer duo featuring two head-turning shades destined to perfect any manicure. (A $30 value!)

$12.00

$12.00


Black Friday Exclusive Fashion Size Duo

1

Give your holiday manicure the sparkle and pop it needs! Start off the holiday season with a fashionable mini lacquer duo sure to turn heads. 

$5.00

$5.00


Double Take Ice Duo

1

These lacquer duos will add a spark to your life with innovative overcoats that transform your lacquer with a festive look.

$12.00

$12.00


Tax

0.00


*Total*

*$88.50*



Nice haul! I love all of those colors.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 16, 2014)

> I got this in the full size for my mom in Nov and she loves it.Â  A lot of Escada scents are LE which sucks.


 That is the one thing I hate about escada. I LOVE their scents but then they go away. Kohls still carries some but not all. Makes me crazy! Sunset Heat is still my all time favorite summer scent!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is the one thing I hate about escada. I LOVE their scents but then they go away. Kohls still carries some but not all. Makes me crazy! Sunset Heat is still my all time favorite summer scent!
At some point in time I must have signed up for a free Escada sample online, and it arrived in the mail last week. It was a postcard with a foil attached to it, but it was postmarked from Prague(!) and requested return to sender if it was undeliverable(!?) I can't believe it's not cheaper for Escada to send their free foils from the U.S. And somewhere in Prague, some administrative assistant has a desk drawer full of undelivered Escada sample foils.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jan 17, 2014)

$41.73 out of pocket after discount/coupons. Lip colors are venom, 69, f-bomb, jilted


----------



## Kelli (Jan 17, 2014)

Gah! I got a Sephora eGiftCard for $25 and then a friend gave me a $25 one through Facebook for my birthday...turns out that those facebook ones are considered credit cards, so I couldn't use that AND my regular debit/credit card, since you can only use one credit/debit card over the phone or online (instores you can use 2 credit cards)...so I slaved away at my basket for days to get it just right, so I had $50, got free shipping and only have to pay tax to find out that the FB card is a credit card and I couldn't use my regular debit card to pay the $3 tax!! So I ended up having to delete stuff and pay for shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> {I HATE paying for shipping!} All that negativity aside, it's my first Sephora purchase ever, so I'm excited!

Anyways, here's what I got:


----------



## kaitlynns (Jan 17, 2014)

I just got a batch of drug store goodies! My current work location is closing its doors and everything is half off. Like a kid in a candy store...

Got

Dual Sided Face Scrubbies

Eye Mask

Nail Brush

Cover Girl

Liquiline Blast in Blue Bloom

Ink it in Silver Ink

CG + Olay Powder and Concealer balm in Light

Sally Hansen Insta-Dry in Grape Shifter and In Prompt Blue

Maybelline Color Whisper in Coral Ambition, Lust for Blush, and Pin Up Peach

Baby Lips in Grape Vine

'L'oreal Color Riche Lipstick in Wild Plum

Prestige 

Lasting Lip Color in Divine Plum

My Blackest Lashes Mascara(AMAZING stuff btw)

Total Intensity LTR Eyeshadow singles in Hocus Pocus, Black Magic, and Wicked!

Super excited for when i get paid next to pick up some more!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Butter London is having a big clearance on their site.  Here is my haul:

Order Summary:

Item

Qty

Brief Description

Rate

Amount

Options

Boxing Day Fash Pack: Pinks

1

To celebrate Boxing Day, a traditional English Holiday that extends Christmas giving, we've created the ultimate 5 piece set containing colours to suit any mood. (A $50 value!)

$17.50

$17.50


Prince's Plums Nail Lacquer

2

The perfect bluey-purple, â€˜royalâ€™ purple. Rich and deep, just like a prince.

  $7.50

  $15.00

  
  Scallywag Nail Lacquer

1

A bright turquoise glitter that's as mischievous as it is bright.

$7.50

$7.50


No More Waity, Katie Nail Lacquer

1

This soft lilac glitter nail lacquer is the perfect marriage of fashion and fun.

$7.50

$7.50


Shambolic Holiday Duo

1

Amp up the volume of your holiday manicure with a nail lacquer set by butter LONDON, featuring two stunning shades. (A $30 value!)

$12.00

$12.00


Her Majesty's Holiday Duo

1

Greet the holidays in style with a limited-edition nail lacquer duo featuring two head-turning shades destined to perfect any manicure. (A $30 value!)

$12.00

$12.00


Black Friday Exclusive Fashion Size Duo

1

Give your holiday manicure the sparkle and pop it needs! Start off the holiday season with a fashionable mini lacquer duo sure to turn heads. 

$5.00

$5.00


Double Take Ice Duo

1

These lacquer duos will add a spark to your life with innovative overcoats that transform your lacquer with a festive look.

$12.00

$12.00


Tax

0.00


*Total*

*$88.50*



Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




$41.73 out of pocket after discount/coupons. Lip colors are venom, 69, f-bomb, jilted
Great deal for all those items. I have Venom and I love it , jilted is next on my list.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gah! I got a Sephora eGiftCard for $25 and then a friend gave me a $25 one through Facebook for my birthday...turns out that those facebook ones are considered credit cards, so I couldn't use that AND my regular debit/credit card, since you can only use one credit/debit card over the phone or online (instores you can use 2 credit cards)...so I slaved away at my basket for days to get it just right, so I had $50, got free shipping and only have to pay tax to find out that the FB card is a credit card and I couldn't use my regular debit card to pay the $3 tax!! So I ended up having to delete stuff and pay for shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> {I HATE paying for shipping!} All that negativity aside, it's my first Sephora purchase ever, so I'm excited!

Anyways, here's what I got:








Nice haul! Hope you enjoy all your items.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlynns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got a batch of drug store goodies! My current work location is closing its doors and everything is half off. Like a kid in a candy store...

Got

Dual Sided Face Scrubbies

Eye Mask

Nail Brush

Cover Girl

Liquiline Blast in Blue Bloom

Ink it in Silver Ink

CG + Olay Powder and Concealer balm in Light

Sally Hansen Insta-Dry in Grape Shifter and In Prompt Blue

Maybelline Color Whisper in Coral Ambition, Lust for Blush, and Pin Up Peach

Baby Lips in Grape Vine

'L'oreal Color Riche Lipstick in Wild Plum

Prestige 

Lasting Lip Color in Divine Plum

My Blackest Lashes Mascara(AMAZING stuff btw)

Total Intensity LTR Eyeshadow singles in Hocus Pocus, Black Magic, and Wicked!

Super excited for when i get paid next to pick up some more!


Nice!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice haul! Hope you enjoy all your items.




Thank you!


----------



## pink65419 (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice how did you get this deal?


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




$41.73 out of pocket after discount/coupons. Lip colors are venom, 69, f-bomb, jilted
Nice! I love Venom!

I'm in Iowa too but I'm an hour away from the DSM Ultas.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gah! I got a Sephora eGiftCard for $25 and then a friend gave me a $25 one through Facebook for my birthday...turns out that those facebook ones are considered credit cards, so I couldn't use that AND my regular debit/credit card, since you can only use one credit/debit card over the phone or online (instores you can use 2 credit cards)...so I slaved away at my basket for days to get it just right, so I had $50, got free shipping and only have to pay tax to find out that the FB card is a credit card and I couldn't use my regular debit card to pay the $3 tax!! So I ended up having to delete stuff and pay for shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> {I HATE paying for shipping!} All that negativity aside, it's my first Sephora purchase ever, so I'm excited!

Anyways, here's what I got:


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ulta:







*Eye Shadow*
by Urban Decay Cosmetics
Bender (S)
SKU:2245782







*Moist Repair Conditioner*
by Kms California
25.3 oz
SKU:2264786







*Liter Pump*
by AG Hair Cosmetics
SKU:2237618







*Rebound Build Your Own Palette*
by Urban Decay Cosmetics
SKU:2258712







*Eye Shadow*
by Urban Decay Cosmetics
AC/DC (S)
SKU:2245790







*Pink Princess Eau de Parfum Spray*
by Vera Wang
1.7 oz
SKU:2260333







*FREE bareMinerals Intro Skincare Kit for Normal/Dry Skin with any $50 Ulta.com purchase*
by BareMinerals
SKU:2271742







*Sweethearts Perfect Flush Blush*
by Too Faced
Berry
SKU:2268370







*Fragrance Sampler*
by Fragrance
SKU:2252998



Used the 20% off coupon for Friends and Family and it worked on everything, including the perfume!!!  And with the points being tripled I got over 580 points on this one!!!!

Sephora:




QUICK LOOK   Urban Decay Eyeshadow

Item #1402528Size0.05 oz ColorMidnight Cowboy Rides Again - light pink champagne shimmer with silver glitter|New $18.00

1

$18.00

add to loves reorder



QUICK LOOK   Drybar The Morning After Shower Cap

Item #1506369Size New

$15.00

1

$15.00

loved reorder



QUICK LOOK Prada Prada Amber Pour Homme

Item #1097310 Prada Prada Amber Pour Homme Eau de Toilette - 0.05 oz |New FREE

1

$0.00

order full size



QUICK LOOK LancÃ´me La vie est belle

Item #1475920 Lancome La vie est belle - 0.05 oz L'Eau de Parfum Spray |New FREE

1

$0.00

order full size



QUICK LOOK Soap &amp; Glory Face Soap and Clarityâ„¢ 3-In-1 Daily-Detox Vitamin C Facial Wash

Item #1482587 Soap &amp; Glory Face Soap and Clarity 3-In-1 Daily-Detox Vitamin C Facial Wash - 0.17 oz |New FREE

1

$0.00

 



QUICK LOOK   Urban Decay Eyeshadow

Item #1402619Size0.05 oz ColorFlash - bright iridescent purple shimmer|New $18.00

1

$18.00

loved reorder



QUICK LOOK Tarte Pure Maracuja Oil deluxe sample

Item #1598283Size New

FREE

1

$0.00

 



QUICK LOOK bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss deluxe sample in Rebel

Item #1594787 

Had a $50 gift card and I had been wanting that shower cap for awhile to protect my blowouts!!!!

Nice hauls! I love the shadow colors that you picked!


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice hauls! I love the shadow colors that you picked!

Thanks. I got the green and Midnight Cowboy rides again one for my mom, I am building her an UD green palette for Valentine's Day. The purples are for me as I have green eyes and just discovered how much purple makes my eye colour pop, so I am building a purple palette for myself.

In regards to Ulta, I just canâ€™t say no to the 20% off coupons they have especially when they work on premium brands and fragrance.

That's sweet! It is hard to say no to Ulta 20% off coupons lol


----------



## Kelli (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you @lioness90


----------



## Amanda xo (Jan 18, 2014)

The last thing I bought was through Total Beauty..It was the holiday collection kit. I used a 15% off code and it ended up being $16.57! Couldn't say no for that price. Looking through these photos makes me want to buy a bunch of stuff to post a haul, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyPender1225 (Jan 18, 2014)

*My most recent purchases are *

Clean and Clear Advantage daily soothing acne wash

Yes to Carrots Nourishing Daily Cream Facial CLeanser

Pond's Dry Skin Cream

Maybelline Age Rewind Dark Circle Eraser in Fair

Maybelline Dream Smooth Mousse in the color natural beige

Maybelline Color Elixir Glisten Up Pink

Whitening Lightening Brow Bar to Go in Medium


----------



## BSquared (Jan 18, 2014)

I broke my makeup no buy with the powder, but I'm happy with it and I figured for 20% off.....well it could have been worse!


----------



## Jill1228 (Jan 18, 2014)

> Nice! I love Venom! I'm in Iowa too but I'm an hour away from the DSM Ultas.


 I'm in Cedar Rapids. ulta is about 10 minutes away I was in DSM last weekend. we hit both Ultas


----------



## Jill1228 (Jan 18, 2014)

Took advantage of Ulta Friends and Family sale. My local location didn't have one of the lip colors I wanted. I ordered online


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 19, 2014)

Picked up a Korres body butter at Ross yesterday for just $8. It's Bergamot Pear scented and so yummy.



Also got my 3 for $12 Zoya order



Colors are Rue, Taylor, and Chantal. ... And now back to my no buy.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jan 19, 2014)

Couldn't resist the Ulta 20% off, so I picked up some clearance polishes and a few other things. Then I had to hit Target and go clearance crazy lol!






OPI minis in Visions of Love, Warm Me Up, Wonderous Star, All Sparkly and Gold OPI Liquid Sands in Get Your Number and What Wizardry Is This? Revlon Lip Butters in Sugar Plum and Red Velvet Benefit Cutest Nudist makeup kit Revlon Colorburst Matte Balms in Sultry, Standout and Elusive Revlon Colorburst Balm Stain in Crush Maybelline Color Tattoo shadow in Edgy Emerald ($2.97) Sally Hansen strips in What a Gem, Pretty in Poppy, Rosy Outlook, Perfect Poison, Take the Stage and Hi Ho Silver ($5 for three sets in a box, one little package of the Hi Ho Silver is missing but I don't really mind) Sally Hansen OmbrÃ© set with Bubblegum Pink, Fuchsia Power and an unnamed glitter ($3.50 for the set) I also got a Pacifica color quench lip tint trio for $7.48 that isn't pictured...and candles...and clothes...and a desk lol The matte balms were elusive, Ulta and two different Targets to get the colors I wanted. Haaaate that they don't seal them, at Ulta every single one left in the display was opened and used, I found Sultry up by the register untouched though. I wish they'd put out testers of the drugstore brands, you'd think it would cut way down on gross used unsaleable products.


----------



## CaseyR (Jan 19, 2014)

Randomly picked up these when I was out at Target today.  NYX's 'False Lashes' mascara and 'Super Fat Eye Marker'.  I used to use NYX's 'Dolleye' mascara, but it's been a while since I've used any of their products.  Recently, I've been using Maybelline's XXL mascara with Annabelle eyeliner, so it'll be something different to try.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jan 19, 2014)

A few polishes from Juleps recent sale. (I have a second order coming next week so I'll swatch those when they come in.)



(If you enlarge the picture, it is easier to see the swatch names.)



Not cosmetic related, but I love mugs and thought this was adorable. I had store credit for personalization mall's website, so I used it for this mug.



And can't remember if I posted this last week or not, but this was from my last trip to Ulta. (Face masks, NYX purple concealer for my undereyes, glitter liner, and some makeup brushes.)


----------



## madeupMegan (Jan 19, 2014)

The beauty items I received for my birthday and Christmas!


----------



## SaraMariaBee (Jan 19, 2014)

Just came back from IMATS LA and here's the damage I did.

Black Z Palette

Makeup Geek Eyeshadows Twilight, Prom Night, Peacock and Envy 

SugarPill Pressed Eyeshadow Kitten Parade 

Lime Crime Lipstick Retrofuturist and Centrifuchsia and Velvetine in Pink Velvet 

Dose of Colors Lipstick in Play Date and Seductive and Lipgloss in Cotton Candy and Burning Love

Sigma F30, F70 and F75

Nyx Butter Lipstick in Sweet Tart, Matte Lipstick in Blood Mary, Xtreme Shine Lip Cream in Strawberry Jam, Soft Matte Lip Cream in Monte Carlo, Morocco, SAn Paulo, Butter Gloss in Devils Food Cale, Lip Pencil in Hot Pink and Butter Lip Balm


----------



## saku (Jan 19, 2014)

i bought so much stuff lately (despite my planned january no/low buy) that i'm embarrassed to post them here...


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i bought so much stuff lately (despite my planned january no/low buy) that i'm embarrassed to post them here...  



 
Lol I've been too embarrassed to post hauls on here since October. Also the fact that my hauls are spread throughout my apartment.


----------



## beautygroove (Jan 19, 2014)

I just bought a Maybelline Baby Skin primer and Color Elixir gloss in Rose Redefined.


----------



## softly (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i bought so much stuff lately (despite my planned january no/low buy) that i'm embarrassed to post them here...  



 
Same here. When you're at the bottom, there's nowhere to go but up? Haha I plan to resume my low/no buy in February.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't know what came over me, but I bought all 3 of the Nyx Dream Catcher palettes from Ulta.  The absolute last thing I need is another eye palette.  I just know I'm going to get the "Seriously?" face from my husband when they arrive.  I need an intervention.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ulta:







*Eye Shadow*
by Urban Decay Cosmetics
Bender (S)
SKU:2245782







*Moist Repair Conditioner*
by Kms California
25.3 oz
SKU:2264786







*Liter Pump*
by AG Hair Cosmetics
SKU:2237618







*Rebound Build Your Own Palette*
by Urban Decay Cosmetics
SKU:2258712







*Eye Shadow*
by Urban Decay Cosmetics
AC/DC (S)
SKU:2245790







*Pink Princess Eau de Parfum Spray*
by Vera Wang
1.7 oz
SKU:2260333







*FREE bareMinerals Intro Skincare Kit for Normal/Dry Skin with any $50 Ulta.com purchase*
by BareMinerals
SKU:2271742







*Sweethearts Perfect Flush Blush*
by Too Faced
Berry
SKU:2268370







*Fragrance Sampler*
by Fragrance
SKU:2252998



Used the 20% off coupon for Friends and Family and it worked on everything, including the perfume!!!  And with the points being tripled I got over 580 points on this one!!!!

Sephora:




QUICK LOOK   Urban Decay Eyeshadow

Item #1402528Size0.05 oz ColorMidnight Cowboy Rides Again - light pink champagne shimmer with silver glitter|New $18.00

1

$18.00

add to loves reorder



QUICK LOOK   Drybar The Morning After Shower Cap

Item #1506369Size New

$15.00

1

$15.00

loved reorder



QUICK LOOK Prada Prada Amber Pour Homme

Item #1097310 Prada Prada Amber Pour Homme Eau de Toilette - 0.05 oz |New FREE

1

$0.00

order full size



QUICK LOOK LancÃ´me La vie est belle

Item #1475920 Lancome La vie est belle - 0.05 oz L'Eau de Parfum Spray |New FREE

1

$0.00

order full size



QUICK LOOK Soap &amp; Glory Face Soap and Clarityâ„¢ 3-In-1 Daily-Detox Vitamin C Facial Wash

Item #1482587 Soap &amp; Glory Face Soap and Clarity 3-In-1 Daily-Detox Vitamin C Facial Wash - 0.17 oz |New FREE

1

$0.00

 



QUICK LOOK   Urban Decay Eyeshadow

Item #1402619Size0.05 oz ColorFlash - bright iridescent purple shimmer|New $18.00

1

$18.00

loved reorder



QUICK LOOK Tarte Pure Maracuja Oil deluxe sample

Item #1598283Size New

FREE

1

$0.00

 



QUICK LOOK bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss deluxe sample in Rebel

Item #1594787 

Had a $50 gift card and I had been wanting that shower cap for awhile to protect my blowouts!!!!

Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amanda xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The last thing I bought was through Total Beauty..It was the holiday collection kit. I used a 15% off code and it ended up being $16.57! Couldn't say no for that price. Looking through these photos makes me want to buy a bunch of stuff to post a haul, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyPender1225* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *My most recent purchases are *

Clean and Clear Advantage daily soothing acne wash

Yes to Carrots Nourishing Daily Cream Facial CLeanser

Pond's Dry Skin Cream

Maybelline Age Rewind Dark Circle Eraser in Fair

Maybelline Dream Smooth Mousse in the color natural beige

Maybelline Color Elixir Glisten Up Pink

Whitening Lightening Brow Bar to Go in Medium
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I broke my makeup no buy with the powder, but I'm happy with it and I figured for 20% off.....well it could have been worse!
Nice, I completely missed out on that 20%


----------



## Jill1228 (Jan 23, 2014)

My Ulta order arrived today Used the 20% friends and family coupon I'm $61.39 away from becoming platinum this year...


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Took advantage of Ulta Friends and Family sale. My local location didn't have one of the lip colors I wanted. I ordered online
Nice, I have that lipstick on my wish list.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Picked up a Korres body butter at Ross yesterday for just $8. It's Bergamot Pear scented and so yummy.




Also got my 3 for $12 Zoya order



Colors are Rue, Taylor, and Chantal.

... And now back to my no buy.
Nice colors!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Couldn't resist the Ulta 20% off, so I picked up some clearance polishes and a few other things. Then I had to hit Target and go clearance crazy lol!








OPI minis in Visions of Love, Warm Me Up, Wonderous Star, All Sparkly and Gold

OPI Liquid Sands in Get Your Number and What Wizardry Is This?

Revlon Lip Butters in Sugar Plum and Red Velvet

Benefit Cutest Nudist makeup kit

Revlon Colorburst Matte Balms in Sultry, Standout and Elusive

Revlon Colorburst Balm Stain in Crush

Maybelline Color Tattoo shadow in Edgy Emerald ($2.97)

Sally Hansen strips in What a Gem, Pretty in Poppy, Rosy Outlook, Perfect Poison, Take the Stage and Hi Ho Silver ($5 for three sets in a box, one little package of the Hi Ho Silver is missing but I don't really mind)

Sally Hansen OmbrÃ© set with Bubblegum Pink, Fuchsia Power and an unnamed glitter ($3.50 for the set)

I also got a Pacifica color quench lip tint trio for $7.48 that isn't pictured...and candles...and clothes...and a desk lol

The matte balms were elusive, Ulta and two different Targets to get the colors I wanted. Haaaate that they don't seal them, at Ulta every single one left in the display was opened and used, I found Sultry up by the register untouched though. I wish they'd put out testers of the drugstore brands, you'd think it would cut way down on gross used unsaleable products.
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Randomly picked up these when I was out at Target today.  NYX's 'False Lashes' mascara and 'Super Fat Eye Marker'.  I used to use NYX's 'Dolleye' mascara, but it's been a while since I've used any of their products.  Recently, I've been using Maybelline's XXL mascara with Annabelle eyeliner, so it'll be something different to try.




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A few polishes from Juleps recent sale. (I have a second order coming next week so I'll swatch those when they come in.)



(If you enlarge the picture, it is easier to see the swatch names.)




Not cosmetic related, but I love mugs and thought this was adorable. I had store credit for personalization mall's website, so I used it for this mug.




And can't remember if I posted this last week or not, but this was from my last trip to Ulta. (Face masks, NYX purple concealer for my undereyes, glitter liner, and some makeup brushes.)



Awesome haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







The beauty items I received for my birthday and Christmas!
Great gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraMariaBee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just came back from IMATS LA and here's the damage I did.

Black Z Palette

Makeup Geek Eyeshadows Twilight, Prom Night, Peacock and Envy

SugarPill Pressed Eyeshadow Kitten Parade

Lime Crime Lipstick Retrofuturist and Centrifuchsia and Velvetine in Pink Velvet

Dose of Colors Lipstick in Play Date and Seductive and Lipgloss in Cotton Candy and Burning Love

Sigma F30, F70 and F75

Nyx Butter Lipstick in Sweet Tart, Matte Lipstick in Blood Mary, Xtreme Shine Lip Cream in Strawberry Jam, Soft Matte Lip Cream in Monte Carlo, Morocco, SAn Paulo, Butter Gloss in Devils Food Cale, Lip Pencil in Hot Pink and Butter Lip Balm
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i bought so much stuff lately (despite my planned january no/low buy) that i'm embarrassed to post them here...  





Lol I've been too embarrassed to post hauls on here since October. Also the fact that my hauls are spread throughout my apartment.


Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i bought so much stuff lately (despite my planned january no/low buy) that i'm embarrassed to post them here...  




Same for me, guess I need to start taking pics so I can be more accountable for myself.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautygroove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought a Maybelline Baby Skin primer and Color Elixir gloss in Rose Redefined.
Let me know how you like the baby skin primer. I have been curious about that.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimb3rly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know what came over me, but I bought all 3 of the Nyx Dream Catcher palettes from Ulta.  The absolute last thing I need is another eye palette.  I just know I'm going to get the "Seriously?" face from my husband when they arrive.  I need an intervention.
Nice haul, I have enough eye shadows to last a life time but I cant help buying them.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




My Ulta order arrived today Used the 20% friends and family coupon I'm $61.39 away from becoming platinum this year...
Wow you're super close!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




My Ulta order arrived today Used the 20% friends and family coupon I'm $61.39 away from becoming platinum this year...

For some reason I do not understand, my mom is platinum at Ulta, so I sometimes use her account when a really good deal comes through. But seriously, I cannot figure out how she is platinum. She isn't even a regular BI at Sephora, and looks bewildered when we enter the store (actually, she looks kind of bewildered at Ulta, too). Her mid-to-high end cosmetics are mostly Lancome and Bobbi Brown and Mac, and she buys them at the military base exchange because they're cheaper. She doesn't wear a ton of makeup it seems, and everything is well-used (like, she hits pan on everything). She's kind of into drugstore brands for things like eyeliner. No overflowing makeup drawers. Doesn't buy nail polish. Has had the same umpteen fragrances on her vanity since time began.How does this woman spend that much at Ulta? I feel like....I don't know my own mother. 



 

edited to add: doesn't use their salon services??


----------



## softly (Jan 23, 2014)

Rouge Bunny Rouge eyeshadows!


----------



## digitalgrrl (Jan 23, 2014)

The order I placed at Ulta last night:





*Be MATTEnificent Amazonian Colored Clay Matte Collector's Palette*
by Tarte
SKU:2268237      




*Shea Body Butter*
by Tree Hut
Brazilian Nut
SKU:2135257      




*Shea Body Butter*
by Tree Hut
Hawaiian Kukui
SKU:2218314      




*Anti-Aging Hydrator*
by Hada Labo Tokyo
SKU:2262267      




*Shea Extra-Rich Lotion*
by Tree Hut
Almond and Honey
SKU:2228276      




*Skincare Sampler*
by Skincare
SKU:2252999 
I'm most excited to try the Hada Labo Hydrator.  I also ordered the Sephora Favorites Beauty Oil Essentials the other day and it should be coming today.  I can't wait to try everything. LOL


----------



## Misdameanor (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *softly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rouge Bunny Rouge eyeshadows!

















Those colors are SO pretty!


----------



## homepick (Jan 23, 2014)

My most recent purchase was the loose powder from Benefit (Hello Flawless), eye shadow pallet from SmashBox (pink trio), candy red (beso) liquid lipstick from Stila and red lip crayon from Lise Watier.  I went in to the store to look for a pot of eyebrow wax and was advised to buy Great Lash transparent mascara for lashes and brow as a less expensive option. I absolutely love all of these new products and highly recommend all of the above.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
For some reason I do not understand, my mom is platinum at Ulta, so I sometimes use her account when a really good deal comes through. But seriously, I cannot figure out how she is platinum. She isn't even a regular BI at Sephora, and looks bewildered when we enter the store (actually, she looks kind of bewildered at Ulta, too). Her mid-to-high end cosmetics are mostly Lancome and Bobbi Brown and Mac, and she buys them at the military base exchange because they're cheaper. She doesn't wear a ton of makeup it seems, and everything is well-used (like, she hits pan on everything). She's kind of into drugstore brands for things like eyeliner. No overflowing makeup drawers. Doesn't buy nail polish. Has had the same umpteen fragrances on her vanity since time began.How does this woman spend that much at Ulta? I feel like....I don't know my own mother. 



 

edited to add: doesn't use their salon services??

My roommate uses my number when she goes to Ulta- that's how I was able to hit Premium last year.  Does she buy hair products there? (ps- I think you can look through purchases on her account if you log in online)


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *softly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rouge Bunny Rouge eyeshadows!
















Those are gorgeous!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *digitalgrrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The order I placed at Ulta last night:





*Be MATTEnificent Amazonian Colored Clay Matte Collector's Palette*
by Tarte
SKU:2268237      




*Shea Body Butter*
by Tree Hut
Brazilian Nut
SKU:2135257      




*Shea Body Butter*
by Tree Hut
Hawaiian Kukui
SKU:2218314      




*Anti-Aging Hydrator*
by Hada Labo Tokyo
SKU:2262267      




*Shea Extra-Rich Lotion*
by Tree Hut
Almond and Honey
SKU:2228276      




*Skincare Sampler*
by Skincare
SKU:2252999 
I'm most excited to try the Hada Labo Hydrator.  I also ordered the Sephora Favorites Beauty Oil Essentials the other day and it should be coming today.  I can't wait to try everything. LOL
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My most rescent with Beauty Brands:

10408
H2O Plus Bath Aquatics Shower &amp; Bath Gel Liter   SH
1 $9.98 $9.98     This item does not qualify for additional sales or promotions. Free shipping and take 10 offers still apply.
   



9010 Pacifica Island Vanilla Solid Perfume   SH
1 $3.15 $3.15     This item does not qualify for additional sales or promotions. Free shipping and take 10 offers still apply.
   



10704 Goldwell StyleSign Magic Finish Brilliance Hairspray Sample   SH
1 $0.00 $0.00      



8797 Pacifica Shimmer &amp; Glow Beautiful Body Kit   SH
1 $8.40 $8.40     This item does not qualify for additional sales or promotions. Free shipping and take 10 offers still apply.
   



8777 Pacifica Island Vanilla Spray Perfume   SH
1 $7.70 $7.70     This item does not qualify for additional sales or promotions. Free shipping and take 10 offers still apply.
   



8787 Pacifica Indian Coconut Nectar Solid Perfume   SH
1 $3.15 $3.15     This item does not qualify for additional sales or promotions. Free shipping and take 10 offers still apply.
   



9863 MIZANI True Textures Curl Soft Moisturizing Leave-In Cream Sample - 0.34 oz   SH
1 $0.00 $0.00      



8741 Pacifica Hawaiian Ruby Guava Take Me There Set   SH
1 $6.30 $6.30     This item does not qualify for additional sales or promotions. Free shipping and take 10 offers still apply.
   



8742 Pacifica Island Vanilla Take Me There Set   SH
1 $6.30 $6.30     This item does not qualify for additional sales or promotions. Free shipping and take 10 offers still apply.
   



9941 China Glaze Nail Lacquer - Surprise Shade!   SH
1 $0.00 $0.00      



8750 Pacifica Island Vanilla Roll-On Perfume   SH
1 $4.20 $4.20     This item does not qualify for additional sales or promotions. Free shipping and take 10 offers still apply.
   



10119 H2O Plus Sea Salt Body Wash Liter   SH
1 $9.98 $9.98     This item does not qualify for additional sales or promotions. Free shipping and take 10 offers still apply.
   



*Merchandise Subtotal* *$59.16*



*take 10* reward: 10% off entire order!
($5.92)



Shipping $5.95



Free Standard Shipping on your purchases of $50 or more!
($5.95)



Tax $3.81






*Total* *$57.05*









  Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *homepick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My most recent purchase was the loose powder from Benefit (Hello Flawless), eye shadow pallet from SmashBox (pink trio), candy red (beso) liquid lipstick from Stila and red lip crayon from Lise Watier.  I went in to the store to look for a pot of eyebrow wax and was advised to buy Great Lash transparent mascara for lashes and brow as a less expensive option. I absolutely love all of these new products and highly recommend all of the above.
Welcome, nice haul!


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
For some reason I do not understand, my mom is platinum at Ulta, so I sometimes use her account when a really good deal comes through. But seriously, I cannot figure out how she is platinum. She isn't even a regular BI at Sephora, and looks bewildered when we enter the store (actually, she looks kind of bewildered at Ulta, too). Her mid-to-high end cosmetics are mostly Lancome and Bobbi Brown and Mac, and she buys them at the military base exchange because they're cheaper. She doesn't wear a ton of makeup it seems, and everything is well-used (like, she hits pan on everything). She's kind of into drugstore brands for things like eyeliner. No overflowing makeup drawers. Doesn't buy nail polish. Has had the same umpteen fragrances on her vanity since time began.How does this woman spend that much at Ulta? I feel like....I don't know my own mother. 




 

edited to add: doesn't use their salon services??

Maybe she's buying gifts for people? Buying skincare or bath &amp; body stuff? Maybe someone else is using her account? Or when she buys something, it's something really expensive. Sorry I'm just interested now lol


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My roommate uses my number when she goes to Ulta- that's how I was able to hit Premium last year.  Does she buy hair products there? (ps- I think you can look through purchases on her account if you log in online)
Ooh...that might be it. I think she likes Kenra and dyes her hair at home. Maybe the combo can add up to $$$?


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe she's buying gifts for people? Buying skincare or bath &amp; body stuff? Maybe someone else is using her account? Or when she buys something, it's something really expensive. Sorry I'm just interested now lol
I use her account on occasion, but I do most of my shopping at Sephora because I don't have status at Ulta. What is the minimum purchase for Ulta platinum? $450 or something?


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 23, 2014)

> I use her account on occasion, but I do most of my shopping at Sephora because I don't have status at Ulta. What is the minimum purchase for Ulta platinum? $450 or something?Â


 Last year it was $350 this year it's $400. My daughter and I both get or hair done thereso I reach Platinum pretty easily.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 23, 2014)

Got the first of my 2 Sephora Orders today!  I got the Sephora Favorites Skin Bender Volume 1.  Excited for everything but the Thomas Roth BB cream.  Got my 3 samples and my VICESWAP code items (Hanae Mori Lotion and Amore Pacific Enzyme peel)


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh...that might be it. I think she likes Kenra and dyes her hair at home. Maybe the combo can add up to $$$?

Kenra's pricey- and I think hair dye at Ulta has about an extra $1 markup... I dunno.. I use my Sally's card and buy all my dye there haha.  Great deals and I can mix my hairdye however I want!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 24, 2014)

Got my second Sephora order today!





I got the VIBNIRVANA code and 5 samples!  3 I picked, the Juicy was extra and and the envelope under the orgins!

Off topic behind the spoiler.  Why does the UPS hate their job?  The box is marked FRAGILE and contained nail polish!  Now I can understand how my Too Faced Chocolate palette came smashed!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the first of my 2 Sephora Orders today!  I got the Sephora Favorites Skin Bender Volume 1.  Excited for everything but the Thomas Roth BB cream.  Got my 3 samples and my VICESWAP code items (Hanae Mori Lotion and Amore Pacific Enzyme peel)




Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my second Sephora order today!





I got the VIBNIRVANA code and 5 samples!  3 I picked, the Juicy was extra and and the envelope under the orgins!

Off topic behind the spoiler.  Why does the UPS hate their job?  The box is marked FRAGILE and contained nail polish!  Now I can understand how my Too Faced Chocolate palette came smashed!









Glad nothing was damaged, I had a few boxes come damaged during the holidays.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Glad nothing was damaged, I had a few boxes come damaged during the holidays.
Ugh, it is the worst!   Hopefuly now that the holiday rush is over they will be nice, whole and happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Luckily I have only had the one item damaged but still, be nice to the packages delivery people!


----------



## colorfuldez (Jan 24, 2014)

I just got some of milani's new lip products)


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *colorfuldez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got some of milani's new lip products)

Milani's NEW lip products?! Oh god. I love their lip products.


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 24, 2014)

I broke down and bought Naked 3 today...*squee*


----------



## colorfuldez (Jan 24, 2014)

I love their lipsticks..I also want the naked 3 but I saw it In store and it didn't wow me....I may have to go see it one more time to really decide...but I have a lot of pinkish colors because theyre my fav.


----------



## youniqueTSuarez (Jan 25, 2014)

I just purchased makeup from younique and I love there 3D fiber lashes. My lashes look longer. I havent had a chance to play with there eyeshadows yet.


----------



## beautybybrett (Jan 25, 2014)

> I just purchased makeup from younique and I love there 3D fiber lashes. My lashes look longer. I havent had a chance to play with there eyeshadows yet.


 A lot of people really like the younique line. I don't like the feel of fiber mascaras, but I'd be interested in the eyeshadows if they offer any matte shades.


----------



## youniqueTSuarez (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes there are 15 matte and 15 shimmer.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 25, 2014)

It's my birthday on the 31st (whoo-hoo finally 21!) so I have a MAC lipstick haul. This was a mixture of recently purchased/recently given as gifts. I &lt;3 gift cards!




 









Colors from left to right: Ruby Woo, Candy Yum-Yum, Please Me, Vegas Volt, Viva Glam Rihanna, Flat Out Fabulous, Heroine, and Rebel
If you can't tell, I'm a fan of more bold lip colors. Please Me is as natural as I got. I can't wait to try all of these. These are the first MAC lipsticks I've owned and I can't wait to grow my collection!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's my birthday on the 31st (whoo-hoo finally 21!) so I have a MAC lipstick haul. This was a mixture of recently purchased/recently given as gifts. I &lt;3 gift cards!




 









Colors from left to right: Ruby Woo, Candy Yum-Yum, Please Me, Vegas Volt, Viva Glam Rihanna, Flat Out Fabulous, Heroine, and Rebel
If you can't tell, I'm a fan of more bold lip colors. Please Me is as natural as I got. I can't wait to try all of these. These are the first MAC lipsticks I've owned and I can't wait to grow my collection!





OH my. My my my. I seriously need to buy a MAC lippie. I just can never decide which one I want my very first to be! What do ya'll think? I need a FAB bright color!


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 25, 2014)

@CheshireCookie I think Flat Out Fabulous would look gorgeous with your pale skin and red hair!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's my birthday on the 31st (whoo-hoo finally 21!) so I have a MAC lipstick haul. This was a mixture of recently purchased/recently given as gifts. I &lt;3 gift cards!




 









Colors from left to right: Ruby Woo, Candy Yum-Yum, Please Me, Vegas Volt, Viva Glam Rihanna, Flat Out Fabulous, Heroine, and Rebel
If you can't tell, I'm a fan of more bold lip colors. Please Me is as natural as I got. I can't wait to try all of these. These are the first MAC lipsticks I've owned and I can't wait to grow my collection!


I'm drooling!  Those are fantastic!  MAC will always be my favorite brand.  I absolutely love it.  Enjoy!


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's my birthday on the 31st (whoo-hoo finally 21!) so I have a MAC lipstick haul. This was a mixture of recently purchased/recently given as gifts. I &lt;3 gift cards!




 









Colors from left to right: Ruby Woo, Candy Yum-Yum, Please Me, Vegas Volt, Viva Glam Rihanna, Flat Out Fabulous, Heroine, and Rebel
If you can't tell, I'm a fan of more bold lip colors. Please Me is as natural as I got. I can't wait to try all of these. These are the first MAC lipsticks I've owned and I can't wait to grow my collection!

*drool* I think we have the same taste in lipstick colors because those are definitely colors that I would buy


----------



## LadyPender1225 (Jan 25, 2014)

> Awesome haul!


how is that rt duo fiber set?! I wanted to get that but I haven't heard much about it!


----------



## madeupMegan (Jan 25, 2014)

My most recent Sephora haul! Really loving the Tarte Stop &amp; Stare Set, their eyeliners are amazing!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@CheshireCookie I think Flat Out Fabulous would look gorgeous with your pale skin and red hair!

This is ON MY LIST now! OH yes! Haha, thanks @KaitlinKolors!


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is ON MY LIST now! OH yes! Haha, thanks @KaitlinKolors!
Here's a swatch of Flat Out Fabulous. So fetch!





(photo credit to indianvanitycase.com)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's a swatch of Flat Out Fabulous. So fetch!





(photo credit to indianvanitycase.com)

OH GOD......::faints::


----------



## Tyari (Jan 26, 2014)

MAC Superb EDSF, Punk Couture, Instigator and Studded Kiss lipsticks from the Punk Couture collection, #7 lashes, Kinda Sexy lipstick and Spice lipglass, Rimmel Show Off lip laquers in Apocaliptic and Luna, Maybelline Color Elixir in Vision in Violet, Nyx lipsticks in Hestia, Iconic, Pink Lyric, Paparazzi, and Heredes, a few different brands of lashes from the drugstore... thats all I can think of right now.


----------



## BoySarah (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
OH GOD......::faints::




Love it!  wonder how Flat out Fabulous would look with my pale skin ans brown hair!


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tyari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

MAC Superb EDSF, Punk Couture, Instigator and Studded Kiss lipsticks from the Punk Couture collection, #7 lashes, Kinda Sexy lipstick and Spice lipglass, Rimmel Show Off lip laquers in Apocaliptic and Luna, Maybelline Color Elixir in Vision in Violet, Nyx lipsticks in Hestia, Iconic, Pink Lyric, Paparazzi, and Heredes, a few different brands of lashes from the drugstore... thats all I can think of right now.
Nice haul! I was torn between MAC Superb and Magnetic Appeal EDSF. I ended up getting Magnetic Appeal.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love it!  wonder how Flat out Fabulous would look with my pale skin ans brown hair!
I looked up swatches of F.O.F. on different skin tones and it looks gorgeous on all of them! I am very pale and have brown/red hair and I love this color on me


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 26, 2014)

I just ordered Glamglow's new Thirstymud mask!! 



 

ETA: If anyone got the Hanae Mori lotion with the viceswap code and are willing to part with it,  PLEASE PM ME! I was so bummed I missed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered Glamglow's new Thirstymud mask!! 



 

ETA: If anyone got the *Hanae Mori lotion* with the viceswap code and are willing to part with it,  PLEASE PM ME! I was so bummed I missed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
i loved that body cream!! i got it with the viceswap, and i 'semi-blind'-bought the HM butterfly perfume yesterday because the lotion smells so beautiful!

edit: i also got another one of those mini body cream tubes from ebay just earlier...


----------



## eucala08 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ulta Color Coat Cream Eye Shadow Rose Gold-- I have it in a purple shade already and love it. 

Nyx Jumbo Shadow Stick in Rust


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i loved that body cream!! i got it with the viceswap, and i 'semi-blind'-bought the HM butterfly perfume yesterday because the lotion smells so beautiful!

edit: i also got another one of those mini body cream tubes from ebay just earlier...
I initially got the roller ball as a 100 point perk about a month ago completely not expecting to fall in love, but I SO did! It's such an amazing, unique scent... I guess I'm going to have to break down and scope out Ebay lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 26, 2014)

Hanae Mori EDP spray is on sale on groupon for. $40 in case you like it that much!



> I initially got the roller ball as a 100 point perk about a month ago completely not expecting to fall in love, but I SO did! It's such an amazing, unique scent...Â I guess I'm going to have to break down and scope out Ebay lol


----------



## saku (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I initially got the roller ball as a 100 point perk about a month ago completely not expecting to fall in love, but I SO did! It's such an amazing, unique scent... I guess I'm going to have to break down and scope out Ebay lol
haha! i'm thinking the travel tubes would make such an amazing hand cream for my purse! also, if you're interested, the 1.7 oz blue butterfly edp is currently on groupon right now for $40  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  haha! i'm thinking the travel tubes would make such an amazing hand cream for my purse! also, if you're interested, the 1.7 oz blue butterfly edp is currently on groupon right now for $40  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hanae Mori EDP spray is on sale on groupon for. $40 in case you like it that much!

WOAH..you girls are my heros!! *runs off to google groupon*


----------



## roxymama (Jan 27, 2014)

I waited patiently to use my birthday gift cards. At Ulta I got the Too Faced perfect flush blush because it is in a cute package (sucker for that) but it looks great on too. The CK One mascara was the free Ulta bday gift. Full size $18 value. At Sephora I decided on the Hourglass Luminous and a Dior coral lip balm. Two things I'd usually not spend my own mo



ney on. I swooned in store over the Dior balm!!! And I got 6 free samples of Ole Henrickson and Algenist from the skincare expert there!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I waited patiently to use my birthday gift cards. At Ulta I got the Too Faced perfect flush blush because it is in a cute package (sucker for that) but it looks great on too. The CK One mascara was the free Ulta bday gift. Full size $18 value.
At Sephora I decided on the Hourglass Luminous and a Dior coral lip balm. Two things I'd usually not spend my own mo

ney on. I swooned in store over the Dior balm!!!
And I got 6 free samples of Ole Henrickson and Algenist from the skincare expert there!!


All of those items look great.  Nice choices!

2 questions:

Did the brush come with the Too Faced blush?

And how do you like the Hourglass?  I've been looking at those for a while now.


----------



## roxymama (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Lucky, Haha, I forgot to mention that is an ELF little brush I got from target. I put it there to stop my mascara from rolling out of the frame! I'm using it for the blush since it comes without a puff or brush. The hourglass is nice. It's not super noticeable, even though it looks champagne colored,Its fairly close to my skin-tone once on the skin, even though I'm pretty fair with pink undertones. I've been using a fan brush to sweep on my cheeks and may play around with all over face on weekend. It makes me appear a bit smoother and glowy if that makes sense. I got Luminous because I sit under harsh light at work and wanted a softer focus.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi Lucky,

Haha, I forgot to mention that is an ELF little brush I got from target. I put it there to stop my mascara from rolling out of the frame! I'm using it for the blush since it comes without a puff or brush.
The hourglass is nice. It's not super noticeable, even though it looks champagne colored,Its fairly close to my skin-tone once on the skin, even though I'm pretty fair with pink undertones. I've been using a fan brush to sweep on my cheeks and may play around with all over face on weekend. It makes me appear a bit smoother and glowy if that makes sense.
I got Luminous because I sit under harsh light at work and wanted a softer focus.
Thanks!

I may wait and try the Hourglass ambient lighting blush when the color I want comes back in stock.  Or just try the powder.  I can't make up my mind.


----------



## roxymama (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah, I ordered an hourglass blush online because I know I like blushes of every color variety. But I really wanted to see the lighting powders in person. A few pulled too yellow on me. This one worked with my pinky tones well.


----------



## hotpinkglitter (Jan 27, 2014)

I went out today and bought 5 different concealers to see which would work best for my horrible dark under eye circles. I bought: Hard Candy Glamoflauge, Maybelline Fit Me, Maybelline Dream Lumi Touch, Maybelline Age Rewind, and Revlon Photo Ready. I'm hoping at least 1 of them will work for me!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 27, 2014)

I really have to try to stop buying stuff! But there was one last thing I was drooling over and that was the revealed eye palette by coastal scents. I got it today and its GORGEOUS! I just stared at it for a min before I used it, it was so pretty! I feel really good about this purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## clover317 (Jan 27, 2014)

> I went out today and bought 5 different concealers to see which would work best for my horrible dark under eye circles. I bought: Hard Candy Glamoflauge, Maybelline Fit Me, Maybelline Dream Lumi Touch, Maybelline Age Rewind, and Revlon Photo Ready. I'm hoping at least 1 of them will work for me!Â


 Ooo, lemme know what you think of the Glamoflauge. I have serious dark circles too, and that one is on my radar for future purchases.


----------



## hotpinkglitter (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clover317* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ooo, lemme know what you think of the Glamoflauge. I have serious dark circles too, and that one is on my radar for future purchases.
I tried it and it does the job, but a little goes a loooooooong way! I used waaaaaayyyy too much at first and had to take some of it off. There was also a little bit of separation between the pigment and whatever it's mixed with, but I was able to squeeze it all out without wasting any of the actual concealer. I'm extremely fair skinned and I used the Ultra Light color which worked to highlight as well as conceal. It's quite thick, and I found a brush didn't work too well so I used my finger to blend. I feel like it would probably work well as a highlighter on the rest of the face as well without being cakey, but I didn't try it for that this time.


----------



## NoelleNamaste (Jan 28, 2014)

Estee Lauder Double Wear BB --All Day Glow and the BB Highlighter = Amazing! Lasts and creates a beautiful healthy sheen on my skin.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jan 28, 2014)

My Butter London order arrived


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 28, 2014)

Got a Sephora order last night- ordered Naked 3 for a gift.  Is it just me or are those shadows small?  I don't have any Naked palettes so maybe I'm crazy but it seemed so little!  I got all the extras though which was so exciting for me- Tarte Maracuja Oil which felt so nice on my face, I may alternate between that and my Caudalie Divine Oil just to mix things up.  My face is so happy with the oil though, these -20 windchills have been killing it.  Also got the FAB Cleanser and haven't tried it yet.. excited though!  I always see @usofjessamerica talking about it so I'm excited to actually try.  I also got glamglow eyes sample, Elizabeth and James set (looooooove the black.  Might have to get a rollerball or something when 3x points happens.), and a Lancome eye serum sample thing.. was expecting Ole Henriksen but to no avail.  I'm glad that's what they replaced though and not the E&amp;J or Glamglow!


----------



## candicesj (Jan 29, 2014)

After building a makeup collection to my liking, I'm on some sort of permanent low-buy. Exception is that I'm part of a year-long swap and April is my month so with that in mind, I'm finding it easier to be good, knowing I'm getting stuff in a couple months. Last things I purchased have been for swap-buddies, but right before that I bought myself an essence blush. Doesn't break the bank at 3$.


----------



## Moonblossom (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd been looking for rollerballs for some of my favourite perfumes when I stumbled across this neat little contraption called the Travalo. It's got a little socket on the bottom, you pull the atomizer cap off any perfume you want and clip on the Travalo, pump it a few times, and it sucks perfume into the body. They're aluminium outside, so nice and durable.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hotpinkglitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went out today and bought 5 different concealers to see which would work best for my horrible dark under eye circles. I bought: Hard Candy Glamoflauge, Maybelline Fit Me, Maybelline Dream Lumi Touch, Maybelline Age Rewind, and Revlon Photo Ready. I'm hoping at least 1 of them will work for me! 
please let me know your results! i have the major dark circles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonblossom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd been looking for rollerballs for some of my favourite perfumes when I stumbled across this neat little contraption called the Travalo. It's got a little socket on the bottom, you pull the atomizer cap off any perfume you want and clip on the Travalo, pump it a few times, and it sucks perfume into the body. They're aluminium outside, so nice and durable.
Let us know how it works (well or not)!  I saw that at Nordstrom rack for like $8 (cheaper  than the Flo atomizer) but the line was wrapped half way around the store so I did not get it but if it works well, I will go get it on a day I have time and no husband in tow!


----------



## saku (Jan 29, 2014)

got 5 boxes today from sephora, hsn, ulta, birchbox, and illume! SO MANY NEW STUFF. also got a sample card in the mail for BENEFIT's NEW BB CREAM that will launch in February. I'm intrigued!


----------



## Moonblossom (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let us know how it works (well or not)!  I saw that at Nordstrom rack for like $8 (cheaper  than the Flo atomizer) but the line was wrapped half way around the store so I did not get it but if it works well, I will go get it on a day I have time and no husband in tow!
Filling it was super easy and mess-free. It seems to atomise quite well. So far I'm very happy with it. I can't vouch for the no-leak claims yet but everything else works perfectly.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonblossom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Filling it was super easy and mess-free. It seems to atomise quite well. So far I'm very happy with it. I can't vouch for the no-leak claims yet but everything else works perfectly.
Thanks!  I will have to go pick one up!  Once you have got a chance to test more let me know about the leak proof claim!


----------



## ohchiefff (Jan 30, 2014)

I know a lot of the youtubers recently reviewed them and I feel like it would be a hassle to change scents? Is there a way to rinse it out somehow so you don't end up mixing scents? ... I haven't seen much in regards to my personal question, am I the only one who sees that this may cause a problem? haha


----------



## Moonblossom (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohchiefff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know a lot of the youtubers recently reviewed them and I feel like it would be a hassle to change scents? Is there a way to rinse it out somehow so you don't end up mixing scents? ... I haven't seen much in regards to my personal question, am I the only one who sees that this may cause a problem? haha
They recommend that you just stick to one scent per bottle, but if you really need to clean/rinse it, you spray it until it's empty and then buy a cheap empty spray bottle at the pharmacy or dollar store, and fill it with water that way and then spray out the water until it doesn't smell anymore.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 30, 2014)

I just received my BB order. It cosmetics bye bye under eye concealer and it cosmetics anti aging lip stain.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 31, 2014)

I went to Walmart and saw a lot of Sensationail Gel nail polishes on sale for $5 (1/2 off). I originally grabbed 6 but I showed restraint and only brought 3. 





Pink Daisy, Taupe Tulips, and Miss Behave


----------



## amorgb (Jan 31, 2014)

So happy I got to go shopping today!!  What I got:


Maybelline Baby Lips in Quenched- smells like Fruit Loops and goes on like butter
Hard Candy Megawatt Smile in Gleaming, Glimmer, and Superficial- these looked pretty when I swatched them once I got home, plus I love that they have a tooth whitener with them (not that I need it per se, but its a great price for that to be included)
NYC Smooth Skin Loose Face Powder in Translucent- excited to try this as its my first powder!
Rimmel London Natural Bronzer in Sunshine- again, excited to have a real bronzer!  Also, its funny because to me this smells exactly like those makeup sets for little kids to play with... not that thats a bad thing
Freeman Feeling Beautiful Facial Clay Mask in Mint &amp; Lemon and Facial Revealing Peel-Off Mask in Pomegranate- just couldn't turn these babies down
Montagne Jeunesse Mud Pac in Dead Sea/Anti-Stress- see above!
Goody Ouchless Ribbon Elastics- seems like I've been seeing them everywhere lately and I've never even heard of them before so I got a few to try
NYC Dual Pencil Sharpener- only $0.93 so I figured it was worth it because I've been into jumbo lip pencils lately and feel like I'm gonna need it
Tree Hut Shea Sugar Body Scrub in Coconut Lime- OMG this smells delicious and heavenly.  I absolutely cannot wait to use this.  What makes it even better is that I had a $3 off coupon so I got this baby at half the price!

I can't stop staring at my goodies!


----------



## laurenproartist (Feb 1, 2014)

My most recent purchases - Naimies, Amazon + MAC Pro


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




The beauty items I received for my birthday and Christmas!
How do you like that Dr. Remedy nail polish remover? Does it actually smell like garlic? Hahah! Is it expensive? Does it work well?  Where can you get it?

Nice nail polish haul!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Picked up a Korres body butter at Ross yesterday for just $8. It's Bergamot Pear scented and so yummy.




Also got my 3 for $12 Zoya order



Colors are Rue, Taylor, and Chantal.

... And now back to my no buy.
Gosh, I love Ross and TJMaxx, they have the best beauty steals!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE those Zoya polishes. Oh my god0ness, I wish I had known about the 3 for $12 order. I'm going to try to do the April Earth day swap thing. Are they sheer, or do they provide good coverage?

Ok, I was on a low-buy this past month (January) and I did well at the start, but then I had some devastating news come my way and I've been dealing with it by binge-shopping, complete with returns and revisits. Eugh!!! But anyway, here's the damage:





I hope I can remain on a no-buy through the end of February, excepting replacements of necessities. But...I'm kind of on the prowl for some of the perfumes at Sephora, as it's 3x the points on fragrance in February. I want to get the Lavanilla rollerball and the travel-size healthy deodorant, and maybe spend another 100 points on a deluxe size Tarte Lights Camera Lashes. But... I also need to get some camisoles with a built in bra, as well as some new panties. Eugh.... and I have to move I think. And euhhhhhh I just don't now. It's all so scary. But I am going to try to focus on doing and not buying.


----------



## marigoldsue (Feb 1, 2014)

This week's damage...

*Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Foundation

*Tarte CC Matte Palette

*Too Faced Better Than Sex Mascara

*Anastasia Brow Gel in Auburn

*Be a Bombshell Eyeliner in Amethyst (I LOVE this eyeliner, I am on tube number two)

*Samples from Ulta of Murad Oil-Control Mattifier, Hope in a Jar, Strivecton-TL tightening neck cream

*Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder in Dim Light

*NYX  Matte Finish finishing spray

* The Wet Brush

*Spornette Little Wonder Brush

*Lush Aqua Marina cleanser (this has made a huge difference for my facial redness)

*sample of Lush Vanishing Cream

*a bunch of samples of Murad Age Reform Time Release Retinol Concentrate

*Murad Resurgence Evening Renewal Regiment 4 pc set

*Schwarzkopf Osis+ Shine Duster

*Ulta brush and sponge cleaner

*Neutrogena oil-free eye makeup remover

*Macadamia Oil Hair Care 5 pc set, includes Rejuvenating Shampoo, Nourishing Leave In Cream, Deep Repair Masque, Healing Oil Spray and Healing Oil Treatment (This was a very generous Ulta gift with purchase, that I thought I wouldn't even try.  I tried it today and I am going to give it a few more tries)

I also just finished ordering the Kat Von D Esperanza Eye Shadow Palette and an Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black Rollerball.  I should probably put myself on a low/no buy for the next month or two.  But I feel a Naked 3 palette in my not too distant future.

The NYX matte finishing spray was a total impulse purchase.  I picked it up at Nordstrom Rack.  I have never used a finishing spray before.  How does this one compare to others?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 1, 2014)

> This week's damage... *Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Foundation *Tarte CC Matte Palette *Too Faced Better Than Sex Mascara *Anastasia Brow Gel in Auburn *Be a Bombshell Eyeliner in Amethyst (I LOVE this eyeliner, I am on tube number two) *Samples from Ulta of Murad Oil-Control Mattifier, Hope in a Jar, Strivecton-TL tightening neck cream *Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder in Dim Light *NYXÂ  Matte Finish finishing spray * The Wet Brush *Spornette Little Wonder Brush *Lush Aqua Marina cleanser (this has made a huge difference for my facial redness) *sample of Lush Vanishing Cream *a bunch of samples of Murad Age Reform Time Release Retinol Concentrate *Murad Resurgence Evening Renewal Regiment 4 pc set *Schwarzkopf Osis+ Shine Duster *Ulta brush and sponge cleaner *Neutrogena oil-free eye makeup remover *Macadamia Oil Hair Care 5 pc set, includes Rejuvenating Shampoo, Nourishing Leave In Cream, Deep Repair Masque, Healing Oil Spray and Healing Oil Treatment (This was a very generous Ulta gift with purchase, that I thought I wouldn't even try.Â  I tried it today and I am going to give it a few more tries) I also just finished ordering the Kat Von D Esperanza Eye Shadow Palette and an Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black Rollerball.Â  I should probably put myself on a low/no buy for the next month or two.Â  But I feel a Naked 3 palette in my not too distant future. The NYX matte finishing spray was a total impulse purchase.Â  I picked it up at Nordstrom Rack.Â  I have never used a finishing spray before.Â  How does this one compare to others?





> This week's damage... *Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Foundation *Tarte CC Matte Palette *Too Faced Better Than Sex Mascara *Anastasia Brow Gel in Auburn *Be a Bombshell Eyeliner in Amethyst (I LOVE this eyeliner, I am on tube number two) *Samples from Ulta of Murad Oil-Control Mattifier, Hope in a Jar, Strivecton-TL tightening neck cream *Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder in Dim Light *NYXÂ  Matte Finish finishing spray * The Wet Brush *Spornette Little Wonder Brush *Lush Aqua Marina cleanser (this has made a huge difference for my facial redness) *sample of Lush Vanishing Cream *a bunch of samples of Murad Age Reform Time Release Retinol Concentrate *Murad Resurgence Evening Renewal Regiment 4 pc set *Schwarzkopf Osis+ Shine Duster *Ulta brush and sponge cleaner *Neutrogena oil-free eye makeup remover *Macadamia Oil Hair Care 5 pc set, includes Rejuvenating Shampoo, Nourishing Leave In Cream, Deep Repair Masque, Healing Oil Spray and Healing Oil Treatment (This was a very generous Ulta gift with purchase, that I thought I wouldn't even try.Â  I tried it today and I am going to give it a few more tries) I also just finished ordering the Kat Von D Esperanza Eye Shadow Palette and an Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black Rollerball.Â  I should probably put myself on a low/no buy for the next month or two.Â  But I feel a Naked 3 palette in my not too distant future. The NYX matte finishing spray was a total impulse purchase.Â  I picked it up at Nordstrom Rack.Â  I have never used a finishing spray before.Â  How does this one compare to others?


 I just got the Tarte matte CC palette and I love it! Awesome colors!


----------



## marigoldsue (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I just got the Tarte matte CC palette and I love it! Awesome colors!

I bought it for the eye colors and have been playing with those the last couple of days.  I just tried the blush tonight and it is perfect on me.  And the packaging itself...I wanted this one, just so I can look at it every day


----------



## saku (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I bought it for the eye colors and have been playing with those the last couple of days.  I just tried the blush tonight and it is perfect on me.  And the packaging itself...I wanted this one, just so I can look at it every day 

i'm a geologist, and the tarte palette kinda appeals to me because of the agate design in the front! might buy it solely for that reason. haha!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 1, 2014)

> I bought it for the eye colors and have been playing with those the last couple of days.Â  I just tried the blush tonight and it is perfect on me.Â  And the packaging itself...I wanted this one, just so I can look at it every day


 Same here! The packaging is awesome but what's in it is even nicer! Love, love, love it! Thank you for sharing with me.


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



This week's damage...

*Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Foundation

*Tarte CC Matte Palette

*Too Faced Better Than Sex Mascara

*Anastasia Brow Gel in Auburn

*Be a Bombshell Eyeliner in Amethyst (I LOVE this eyeliner, I am on tube number two)

*Samples from Ulta of Murad Oil-Control Mattifier, Hope in a Jar, Strivecton-TL tightening neck cream

*Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder in Dim Light

*NYX  Matte Finish finishing spray

* The Wet Brush

*Spornette Little Wonder Brush

*Lush Aqua Marina cleanser (this has made a huge difference for my facial redness)

*sample of Lush Vanishing Cream

*a bunch of samples of Murad Age Reform Time Release Retinol Concentrate

*Murad Resurgence Evening Renewal Regiment 4 pc set

*Schwarzkopf Osis+ Shine Duster

*Ulta brush and sponge cleaner

*Neutrogena oil-free eye makeup remover

*Macadamia Oil Hair Care 5 pc set, includes Rejuvenating Shampoo, Nourishing Leave In Cream, Deep Repair Masque, Healing Oil Spray and Healing Oil Treatment (This was a very generous Ulta gift with purchase, that I thought I wouldn't even try.  I tried it today and I am going to give it a few more tries)

I also just finished ordering the Kat Von D Esperanza Eye Shadow Palette and an Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black Rollerball.  I should probably put myself on a low/no buy for the next month or two.  But I feel a Naked 3 palette in my not too distant future.

The NYX matte finishing spray was a total impulse purchase.  I picked it up at Nordstrom Rack.  I have never used a finishing spray before.  How does this one compare to others?
Awesome haul!


----------



## madeupMegan (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you like that Dr. Remedy nail polish remover? Does it actually smell like garlic? Hahah! Is it expensive? Does it work well?  Where can you get it?

Nice nail polish haul!

Gosh, I love Ross and TJMaxx, they have the best beauty steals!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE those Zoya polishes. Oh my god0ness, I wish I had known about the 3 for $12 order. I'm going to try to do the April Earth day swap thing. Are they sheer, or do they provide good coverage?

Ok, I was on a low-buy this past month (January) and I did well at the start, but then I had some devastating news come my way and I've been dealing with it by binge-shopping, complete with returns and revisits. Eugh!!! But anyway, here's the damage:





I hope I can remain on a no-buy through the end of February, excepting replacements of necessities. But...I'm kind of on the prowl for some of the perfumes at Sephora, as it's 3x the points on fragrance in February. I want to get the Lavanilla rollerball and the travel-size healthy deodorant, and maybe spend another 100 points on a deluxe size Tarte Lights Camera Lashes. But... I also need to get some camisoles with a built in bra, as well as some new panties. Eugh.... and I have to move I think. And euhhhhhh I just don't now. It's all so scary. But I am going to try to focus on doing and not buying.
I have yet to use the remover (working on finishing up a cheapy brand acetone one), but once I do start using it I'll let you know. I'm not sure about the price (edit: selling for $5 on the website), since I received it as a gift, but I think my mom picked it up at her Chiropodist but I see that it can be purchased on the company's website as well as through Amazon and Nail Polish Canada and likely other foot specialists. The polish is actually pretty good, not a weird formula like other "good for your nails" polish.


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 2, 2014)

Yesterday I used my 20% Ulta coupon online Got my Urban Decay shopping on Got lip pencils in Venom and Catfight Lip gloss in Naked and Beso Beauty Balm On eBay Lip pencil in Jilted and lipstick in Catfight


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yesterday I used my 20% Ulta coupon online Got my Urban Decay shopping on
Got lip pencils in Venom and Catfight
Lip gloss in Naked and Beso
Beauty Balm

On eBay
Lip pencil in Jilted and lipstick in Catfight
How do you like the new UD lip glosses?  I've heard mixed reviews.


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 2, 2014)

> How do you likeÂ the new UD lip glosses? Â I've heard mixed reviews.


 I ordered them online. They'll be at my home by week's end I got these today at Ulta. Lip pencil in 69 and lip gloss in Walk of Shame




Love the lip glosses


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered them online. They'll be at my home by week's end
I got these today at Ulta. Lip pencil in 69 and lip gloss in Walk of Shame



Love the lip glosses
Thanks!  I'm thinking of trying them.


----------



## geeko (Feb 2, 2014)

Viva glam Rihanna lipstick and lipgloss


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 2, 2014)

> Viva glam Rihanna lipstick and lipgloss


 I bought these too. Love them. I like the gloss better than the lipstick


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 3, 2014)

@marigoldsue, @Spiritwind10, we are so in the Tarte Be Mattenificient club together! Yeah!

@saku, you really need to get it and join our club, LOL! I am so happy to hear you are a geologist! I trained as a geologist, but now I work in water quality. I am not going to lie, 50% of the reason I bought this palette is because of the agateesque packaging. So lovely! But I also love how it has matte eyeshadow, plus a nice LE blush, liner colors, and a sweet little brush!

Anyone else in the Tarte Be Mattenificent club? Join us!!!! MWHAHAHAH!!! 



By the way, those ecotools eyebrushes I got rock! I can do my brows, line my eyes, apply shadow, blend shadow, define my crease, do detail work, and smuge my liner with just two brushes!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Feb 3, 2014)

> @marigoldsue , @Spiritwind10 , we are so in the Tarte Be Mattenificient club together! Yeah! @saku , you really need to get it and join our club, LOL! I am so happy to hear you are a geologist! I trained as a geologist, but now I work in water quality. I am not going to lie, 50% of the reason I bought this palette is because of the agateesque packaging. So lovely! But I also love how it has matte eyeshadow, plus a nice LE blush, liner colors, and a sweet little brush! Anyone else in the Tarte Be Mattenificent club? Join us!!!! MWHAHAHAH!!!
> 
> By the way, those ecotools eyebrushes I got rock! I can do my brows, line my eyes, apply shadow, blend shadow, define my crease, do detail work, and smuge my liner with just two brushes!


 I just caved and ordered it! I mean...really..? HOW GORGEOUS is that packaging??!


----------



## tallison (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @marigoldsue, @Spiritwind10, we are so in the Tarte Be Mattenificient club together! Yeah!

@saku, you really need to get it and join our club, LOL! I am so happy to hear you are a geologist! I trained as a geologist, but now I work in water quality. I am not going to lie, 50% of the reason I bought this palette is because of the agateesque packaging. So lovely! But I also love how it has matte eyeshadow, plus a nice LE blush, liner colors, and a sweet little brush!

Anyone else in the Tarte Be Mattenificent club? Join us!!!! MWHAHAHAH!!! 



By the way, those ecotools eyebrushes I got rock! I can do my brows, line my eyes, apply shadow, blend shadow, define my crease, do detail work, and smuge my liner with just two brushes!

I bought this Tarte Palette on Friday...they were SOLD OUT at my nearest Ulta (they had two left at Sephora), so if you are on the fence about wanting to be in the club, the time is now!!!

Such a beautiful little palette, I would say that the packaging of Tarte kits has convinced me NOT to buy them in the past (too bulky) but this one is sleek and beautiful, it definitely sucked me in, and I've been wanting to break my addiction to shimmers, it may just be a matte February.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 3, 2014)

> I bought this Tarte Palette on Friday...they were SOLD OUT at my nearest Ulta (they had two left at Sephora), so if you are on the fence about wanting to be in the club, the time is now!!! Such a beautiful little palette, I would say that the packaging of Tarte kits has convinced me NOT to buy them in the past (too bulky) but this one is sleek and beautiful, it definitely sucked me in, and I've been wanting to break my addiction to shimmers, it may just be a matte February. Â


 I got this palette last week from Sephora! I just LOVE , LOVE, LOVE it! I use mostly tarte in my Makeup line! I love them. Now my skincare is another thing! LOL it's changing at this moment because of the Laprairie line. My budget just got blown for the rest of my life!!!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 3, 2014)

To East of the sun. How do you join the Tarte bemattenificent club? Is this a stupid question? Somehow I feel it is?????


----------



## tallison (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got this palette last week from Sephora! I just LOVE , LOVE, LOVE it! I use mostly tarte in my Makeup line! I love them. Now my skincare is another thing! LOL it's changing at this moment because of the Laprairie line. My budget just got blown for the rest of my life!!!!

This is my first Tarte purchase since I bought one of their cheek stains probably 5 years ago.  I l have been looking at some of the palettes and sets they put out (In the fall and Xmas), the quality of the makeup was there, the pricing was a good value, but I really didn't like the packaging.  As soon as I saw this product, I knew it would be mine.  

Wow, you aren't kidding about blowing your budget for the rest of your life!!  I mostly avoid skincare from the drugstore, because I find it too harsh for my skin, but I also avoid high end like La Prarie because I know I can't afford it right now.  My go to brands have been REN, Korres, and FirstAidBeauty, even with those I shed a few tears (REN, why must your Glycol Lactic Mask be so life changing AND $55???  Whyyyyyy).  I guess because skincare I really go through, but makeup takes me a longer time to use up. 

I'm pretty sure she was kidding about it being a club, and since you already have the palette, you're in!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 3, 2014)

I realize she was joking, it is funny!!! I think this palette is awesome and so glad I got it! I just love Tarte and their palettes. Yes, some of them are bulky, but I enjoy them none the less. And hope you all enjoy yours too!!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 3, 2014)

Sooo close to joining the Tarte be Mattenificent club, but I swatched the blush at Ulta &amp; nothing.  It didn't show up at all.  So disappointed.  And I really don't need any more eye shadows...

but it's so pretty... I still kinda want it.


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 3, 2014)

I will probably be purchasing the Tarte palette soon.  I can't resist a beautiful palette.


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 4, 2014)

I just bought the tarte palette. If you sign up on their website you get a 20% off coupon so it's $28.80, plus 4% cash back at ebates. Yay!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 4, 2014)

My purchases last week from Ulta (nail polish from Target, used the Target cartwheel app and saved 10% plus my 5% off with my red card, woot!)

From Ulta:  Too faced Chocolate bar palette take 2 (ordered from HSN and it arrived shattered and they had no more to replace it with)

Essence lip stick

Essence metal glam eye shadow

Healthy sexy hair shampoo with free pump.  

The 3 free samples I got were: Benefit total moisture facial cream, John Frieda Sheer blonde Go Blonde Controlled lightening spray and Matrix Biolage Exquisite oil shampoo


----------



## ZeeOmega (Feb 4, 2014)

> @marigoldsue , @Spiritwind10 , we are so in the Tarte Be Mattenificient club together! Yeah! @saku , you really need to get it and join our club, LOL! I am so happy to hear you are a geologist! I trained as a geologist, but now I work in water quality. I am not going to lie, 50% of the reason I bought this palette is because of the agateesque packaging. So lovely! But I also love how it has matte eyeshadow, plus a nice LE blush, liner colors, and a sweet little brush! Anyone else in the Tarte Be Mattenificent club? Join us!!!! MWHAHAHAH!!!
> 
> By the way, those ecotools eyebrushes I got rock! I can do my brows, line my eyes, apply shadow, blend shadow, define my crease, do detail work, and smuge my liner with just two brushes!


 Over the last few days I've kept eyeing this palette. It looks so pretty, but all the swatches I've seen over medium skin tones seem a bit disappointing, with the exception of the blush and a couple of the shadows. =(


----------



## Tiffany27la (Feb 4, 2014)

> Over the last few days I've kept eyeing this palette. It looks so pretty, but all the swatches I've seen over medium skin tones seem a bit disappointing, with the exception of the blush and a couple of the shadows. =(


 I have to agree with you, Zee...I've seen the swatches as well, and if I weren't as pale as Casper, I'd probably be passing on this one...or possibly just buying it simply because it's beautiful LOL


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Picked up a Korres body butter at Ross yesterday for just $8. It's Bergamot Pear scented and so yummy.




Also got my 3 for $12 Zoya order



Colors are Rue, Taylor, and Chantal.

... And now back to my no buy.
Gosh, I love Ross and TJMaxx, they have the best beauty steals!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE those Zoya polishes. Oh my god0ness, I wish I had known about the 3 for $12 order. I'm going to try to do the April Earth day swap thing. Are they sheer, or do they provide good coverage?

Ok, I was on a low-buy this past month (January) and I did well at the start, but then I had some devastating news come my way and I've been dealing with it by binge-shopping, complete with returns and revisits. Eugh!!! But anyway, here's the damage:





I hope I can remain on a no-buy through the end of February, excepting replacements of necessities. But...I'm kind of on the prowl for some of the perfumes at Sephora, as it's 3x the points on fragrance in February. I want to get the Lavanilla rollerball and the travel-size healthy deodorant, and maybe spend another 100 points on a deluxe size Tarte Lights Camera Lashes. But... I also need to get some camisoles with a built in bra, as well as some new panties. Eugh.... and I have to move I think. And euhhhhhh I just don't now. It's all so scary. But I am going to try to focus on doing and not buying.


The Zoya polishes are even prettier in person!  I haven't tried them all yet, but of the ones that I have tried they have applied opaque.  They are perfect for looking well manicured without having bold nails.  I love them.

And I love your splurge collage!  Awesome!  You got some pretty nice things.  Sorry to hear you received some devastating news  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Us fellow makeup talk girls are always here for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok I broke my no-buy yesterday.  

Orly Bonder base coat (my old one was almost 2 yrs old and too thick)

Herbal Essence Naked line cleansing conditioner and dry shampoo
John Frieda Go Curlier


----------



## saku (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@saku, you really need to get it and join our club, LOL! I am so happy to hear you are a geologist! I trained as a geologist, but now I work in water quality. I am not going to lie, 50% of the reason I bought this palette is because of the agateesque packaging. So lovely! But I also love how it has matte eyeshadow, plus a nice LE blush, liner colors, and a sweet little brush!

yay for geologists! i really really do love it (being a geologist). i wish i can be out in field more! i'm in grad school now, and all my research is done in the lab. but now, i teach an undergrad intro geology lab course, and i ENJOY it a LOT! i need to see it in person and swatch it. i'm have tan asian skin and i'm not sure if the colors here would work.. but maybe i'll get it anyway as a (geologist) collector's item! haha! [sorry about the late reply!]


----------



## 3Babydolls (Feb 6, 2014)

I just got 3 shades of Stila eye liners from sephora. Man I love those liners! I had been looking for the perfect olive green shade. I bought a stila and wow it's gorgeous! So naturally I needed more. Lol. They have so many shades I couldn't help myself. I'm kind of an eyeliner junkie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
yay for geologists! i really really do love it (being a geologist). i wish i can be out in field more! i'm in grad school now, and all my research is done in the lab. but now, i teach an undergrad intro geology lab course, and i ENJOY it a LOT! i need to see it in person and swatch it. i'm have tan asian skin and i'm not sure if the colors here would work.. but maybe i'll get it anyway as a (geologist) collector's item! haha! [sorry about the late reply!]
Oh cool, I'm glad to hear you like teaching! Maybe you'll be a professor one day and can take your students to field camp!

Yeah, the colors may not show up well if you have medium-toned skin. Hmm, that's too bad. Maybe you could get one used on ebay and take out all the eyeshadows and replace them with ones you can actually use, heheh!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The Zoya polishes are even prettier in person!  I haven't tried them all yet, but of the ones that I have tried they have applied opaque.  They are perfect for looking well manicured without having bold nails.  I love them.

And I love your splurge collage!  Awesome!  You got some pretty nice things.  Sorry to hear you received some devastating news  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Us fellow makeup talk girls are always here for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
The polishes sound really pretty. Now I really want to get a few from that 'naturel' line. Lovely!

Thanks! I made it on polyvore.com. Love that site. It helps me keep track of items I want, but it also kind of helps me design my house, etc. It's great!

And thanks for the words of encouragement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh cool, I'm glad to hear you like teaching! Maybe you'll be a professor one day and can take your students to field camp!

Yeah, the colors may not show up well if you have medium-toned skin. Hmm, that's too bad. Maybe you could get one used on ebay and take out all the eyeshadows and replace them with ones you can actually use, heheh!
i dream of becoming a professor-researcher one day!!.... 





i'm still swatching it in store! i hope the packaging is plastic and not cardboard. i didn't buy tarte's blush palette last holiday season because i hated the packaging...but that's just me.


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 6, 2014)

My Ulta loot: Beauty Balm, lip pencils in Venom and Catfight, lipsticks in Catfight and lip glosses in Beso and Naked


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




My Ulta loot: Beauty Balm, lip pencils in Venom and Catfight, lipsticks in Catfight and lip glosses in Beso and Naked
great haul! l


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




My Ulta loot: Beauty Balm, lip pencils in Venom and Catfight, lipsticks in Catfight and lip glosses in Beso and Naked
Nice haul!


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 7, 2014)

My Ulta haul from the last 20% off coupon arrived:





Bio-Oil

Vichy mattifier

Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette

UD 24/7 eye liner in Psychedelic Sister

Prestige cosmetics lip liner in Cameo

Maybelline color tattoo in Promegrante Punk

Orly nail polish in Prelude to a Kiss

Maybelline concealers

Essence nail art thingy

Ardell 14 Black lashes

I redeemed Ulta points so I didn't do too much damage.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 7, 2014)

Today my brothers girlfriend gifted me the Nars and Guy Bourdin Voyeur  Larger Than Life Eyeliner set!  I am so excited to try them all.  I swatched them and it looks like they have serious staying power.  Has anyone else used these?  Any tips?


----------



## amorgb (Feb 9, 2014)

Went grocery shopping today and couldn't help but take a little stroll through the beauty section:


Biore Pore Strips
Revlon ColorBurst Matte Balm in Unapologetic and Audacious (soooo excited about these)
Maybelline Baby Lips Electro 2-pack in Pink Shock and Oh! Orange!
Maybelline Face Studio Master Glaze Blush Stick in Pink Fever (excited about this too!)
Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart
Softlips in Watermelon (had a $1 off coupon so I don't feel so bad)
Montagne Jeunesse Creamy Coconut Mask and Super Fruit Mud Mask in Goji Berry and Pomegranate (obsessively buying some of these every time I go to the store now because um only $1.37!!!!)
Freeman Facial Purifying Clay Mask in Acai, Facial Polishing Mask in Charcoal &amp; Black Sugar, and Facial Clay Mask in Avocado &amp; Oatmeal (again, only $1.37!  I can't say no to that)

Plus some applicator sponges, powder poof things, and a cute pink cup to hold brushes.  I'm one happy girl right now!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Went grocery shopping today and couldn't help but take a little stroll through the beauty section:


Biore Pore Strips
Revlon ColorBurst Matte Balm in Unapologetic and Audacious (soooo excited about these)
Maybelline Baby Lips Electro 2-pack in Pink Shock and Oh! Orange!
Maybelline Face Studio Master Glaze Blush Stick in Pink Fever (excited about this too!)
Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart
Softlips in Watermelon (had a $1 off coupon so I don't feel so bad)
Montagne Jeunesse Creamy Coconut Mask and Super Fruit Mud Mask in Goji Berry and Pomegranate (obsessively buying some of these every time I go to the store now because um only $1.37!!!!)
Freeman Facial Purifying Clay Mask in Acai, Facial Polishing Mask in Charcoal &amp; Black Sugar, and Facial Clay Mask in Avocado &amp; Oatmeal (again, only $1.37!  I can't say no to that)

Plus some applicator sponges, powder poof things, and a cute pink cup to hold brushes.  I'm one happy girl right now!
Great choices!!

I too have been excited to get the Revlon Color Burst Matte lip balms.  I am definitely going to get one the next time I'm out shopping. Let us know what you think of them.  

Enjoy all your new goodies.


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 9, 2014)

The m



> Great choices!! I too have been excited to get the Revlon Color Burst Matte lip balms. Â I am definitely going to get one the next time I'm out shopping. Let us know what you think of them. Â  Enjoy all your new goodies.


 The matte balms are fabulous! I have Elusive, Shameless, Standout and Sultry. I think they feel great on and have great staying power!


----------



## amorgb (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Great choices!!

I too have been excited to get the Revlon Color Burst Matte lip balms.  I am definitely going to get one the next time I'm out shopping. Let us know what you think of them.  

Enjoy all your new goodies.


Thanks!!  I'll definitely let you know what I think once I've used them a few times, but even just from swatching them on my hand I agree with what @knightsgirl said about their staying power.  I washed the swatches off of my hand with soap and all that and even hours later I can still kinda see their colors there now.  And the colors seem wonderful.  I say try em next time you see em  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The m Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Great choices!!

I too have been excited to get the Revlon Color Burst Matte lip balms.  I am definitely going to get one the next time I'm out shopping. Let us know what you think of them.  

Enjoy all your new goodies.

The matte balms are fabulous! I have Elusive, Shameless, Standout and Sultry. I think they feel great on and have great staying power! I have Audacious, and I just love it!


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The m
The matte balms are fabulous! I have Elusive, Shameless, Standout and Sultry. I think they feel great on and have great staying power!
Sultry is my favorite ever! It is so beautiful.

I also have Elusive and Complex, but I am dying for Shameless and Standout.


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 9, 2014)

> Thanks!! Â I'll definitely let you know what I think once I've used them a few times, but even just from swatching them on my hand I agree with what @knightsgirl Â said about their staying power. Â I washed the swatches off of my hand with soap and all that and even hours later I can still kinda see their colors there now. Â And the colors seem wonderful. Â I say try em next time you see em  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> I have Audacious, and I just love it!





> Sultry is my favorite ever! It is so beautiful. I also have Elusive and Complex, but I am dying for Shameless and Standout.


 Yay more matte balm fans! They are amazeballs! I always get compliments when I wear them and people asking what I'm wearing. Shameless lasted through 6 hours of dinner, drinks and dancing Friday night! I had to go to 4 different stores to gather up all the colors I wanted, they were all opened and gross everywhere! I really wish they would seal them in a more meaningful way than a little sticker on the side lol!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks!!  I'll definitely let you know what I think once I've used them a few times, but even just from swatching them on my hand I agree with what @knightsgirl
 said about their staying power.  I washed the swatches off of my hand with soap and all that and even hours later I can still kinda see their colors there now.  And the colors seem wonderful.  I say try em next time you see em





  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have Audacious, and I just love it!
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sultry is my favorite ever! It is so beautiful.
I also have Elusive and Complex, but I am dying for Shameless and Standout.

Yay more matte balm fans! They are amazeballs! I always get compliments when I wear them and people asking what I'm wearing. Shameless lasted through 6 hours of dinner, drinks and dancing Friday night! I had to go to 4 different stores to gather up all the colors I wanted, they were all opened and gross everywhere! I really wish they would seal them in a more meaningful way than a little sticker on the side lol! 
I need more! Audacious is my first, and I love it more than the lacquer ones! I'm on a no-buy except as weight loss "rewards", so my next reward will be a few more of the matte ones!


----------



## ReadySetGlamour (Feb 10, 2014)

The new MAC lipsticks from their newest Spring collection - love them!


----------



## Makeupjnki32 (Feb 10, 2014)

Anastasia brow pomade in ebony and Make Up Forever eyeshadow #4. Never had a high end black eyeshadow but its the best! So soft and blendable. Good for day and night. I wear it everyday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Best purchases ever!!!


----------



## LoveMelissa (Feb 10, 2014)

Yesterday I got a baked blush by E.L.F in the color Pinktastic, somewhat disappointed by the color payoff. I think it works better as a highlight.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 10, 2014)

I just bought the Elizabeth and James Nirvanna White Roller ball from Sephora. It smells so good!


----------



## Moonblossom (Feb 10, 2014)

So uh whoops. The drugstore next to the store where I work was having a 20x Air Miles promotion. I may have come home with three of those L'Oreal Gold Dust polishes in Too Dimensional?, Sexy in Sequins, and Hidden Gems as well as two of those new Maybelline Color Show Kohl pencils in Green Envy and Vibrant Violet.


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 11, 2014)

As if I needed 4 more blushes and more eyeshadow...but they were on clearance for $3 each at Dollar General and I couldn't help myself. Maybelline color tattoo in Tough as Taupe Maybelline dream bouncy blush in fresh pink, pink plum and rose petal Covergirl clean glow blush in peaches


----------



## lovepink (Feb 11, 2014)

Got my Ulta order in today.  I think I will be returning all these palettes though.  I bought them impulsively and have been doing research and hearing ok things about them.  I think I will swatch in store and if I do not like, return them.


----------



## amorgb (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

As if I needed 4 more blushes and more eyeshadow...but they were on clearance for $3 each at Dollar General and I couldn't help myself.

Maybelline color tattoo in Tough as Taupe
Maybelline dream bouncy blush in fresh pink, pink plum and rose petal
Covergirl clean glow blush in peaches





Ooo you should definitely let us know what you think about those bouncy blushes once you've had a chance to use them!  I'm considering picking one up the next time I see them.  Love the colors you chose!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Feb 11, 2014)

I purchased the Kiss Nails Gel Dress nail strips in French Dip, Sugar and Spice, and French Toast.  I'm on this antique floral kick right now.  I think I have spring fever.


----------



## clover317 (Feb 12, 2014)

> Yesterday I got a baked blush by E.L.F in the color Pinktastic, somewhat disappointed by the color payoff. I think it works better as a highlight.Â


 I got the Seattle baked eyeshadow palette and feel the same. Not impressed by the color pay off AT ALL. Haven't played with it much yet, so I'm hoping to make it work.


----------



## BSquared (Feb 12, 2014)

Well no buy is officially over for the month. That being said.... Went to walmart and ended up getting the Revlon matte balm in elusive (I like these but the color isn't what I thought it would be. Still like it though!) the Rimmel scandaleyes liner in nude (love!), a new bottle of seche vite, and a new covergirl clump crusher....didn't realize how much I actually liked this mascara until I ran out. Love it for my bottom lashes during the day.


----------



## tallison (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ooo you should definitely let us know what you think about those bouncy blushes once you've had a chance to use them!  I'm considering picking one up the next time I see them.  Love the colors you chose!

I could never get the bouncy blushes to work for me.  I thought the texture was really cool, but I tried applying them with my fingers and with a brush, but  I couldn't get enough color/pigment out of them and I have fair skin!!!  Hopefully you guys will have better luck with these than I did.  I love that Color Tattoo, Tough as Taupe is one of my favorites.


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 12, 2014)

I've been on a NYX fit lately. I ordered the Butt Naked Eyes palette and a little set the name of which I cannot remember; I can hardly call it a palette because it is very small; it contains 9 neutral shadows and two lip glosses. The Butt Naked Eyes is a really nice set that also includes four blushes, a bronzer and two illuminators. I also picked up Pinched blush, three lipsticks (Topaz, Minimalist and Lala) and a bronzer-blush combo, I think the color is called Ibiza.


----------



## amorgb (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I could never get the bouncy blushes to work for me.  I thought the texture was really cool, but I tried applying them with my fingers and with a brush, but  I couldn't get enough color/pigment out of them and I have fair skin!!!  Hopefully you guys will have better luck with these than I did.  I love that Color Tattoo, Tough as Taupe is one of my favorites.

Thank you so much for sharing your opinion of them!!  Maybe now I can resist the cuteness of them.  Or if I can't, I'll at least buy _just one _  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tallison (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you so much for sharing your opinion of them!!  Maybe now I can resist the cuteness of them.  Or if I can't, I'll at least buy _just one _  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Its a love it or hate it kind of product...hopefully it works for you!!  Maybelline is usually one of my only drugstore "go to" brands...I love the Fit Me Concealer, the Color Tattoo cream shadows, the new nude lipstick line, some of their mascaras are good; I was really hoping to like those, but I couldn't make it work, and I recently went through my stash and I had two of these that didn't make the cut and ended up in the trash.


----------



## trustlust (Feb 12, 2014)

I have been a little make-up crazy lately. I donated "my stash" as I call it to my 13 year old cousin just so I have an excuse to buy new and re-stock. My fiance is about to have a coronary. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Recent purchases include:

*Cover FX Total Cover Cream Foundation in N30 ($42)* - Ohhhhhmygoodness. I feel like I have found the Holy Grail of foundations here. Completely matte and keeps it that way. My face neverrrr looks like an oil slick now. Woo hoo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Smashbox More Than Primer ($42)* - Had to splurge on this. So far it seems to be helping control my breakouts. Plus, you can never go wrong with Smashbox primers.

*stila In The Light palette ($39)* - This will be my first stila experience.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is on order from Amazon's new luxury department. My works gives out 100$ gift cards every so often for a staying healthy bonus, and they didn't offer a Sephora option this time... just Wal-Mart and Amazon. So, I thought I'd use that 100$ towards some new make-up plus try Amazon's new luxury service. Two birds, one stone, right? _Can anyone give reviews on this if you've tried it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

*Maybelline ColorSensation Gloss in Captivating Coral ($5.50)* - I love love love coral lip colors.

*Flower Loose Powder in Shade L02 ($8.00)* - I actually hate this, it is entirely too dark for me and I'll actually try to sell or trade this probably.

*LORAC Unzipped Palette ($40)* - This will also be my first LORAC experience. And again.. this is on order from Amazon. _Reviews on this palette as well?_

*LORAC Front Cover Amazon Exclusive Collection (Limited Edition) ($32)* - Okay... it's limited edition, so I HAD to add this to my bag too. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's going to include: 4 single eyeshadows in After Party, Cellebutante, Star Quality, &amp; Delight ; PRO mascara ; Baked Blush in Velvet Rope ; and Lips With Benefits gloss in Nick. All 7 items are full-size plus there's a LORAC make-up bag that comes with it.

So... in addition to my ipsy, Birchbox, &amp; Beauty Box 5 coming in the mail... I'm also freaking out wanting this other stuff to come in too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tallison (Feb 12, 2014)

> I have been a little make-up crazy lately. I donated "my stash" as I call it to my 13 year old cousin just so I have an excuse to buy new and re-stock. My fiance is about to have a coronary. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Recent purchases include: *Cover FX Total Cover Cream Foundation in N30 ($42)* - Ohhhhhmygoodness. I feel like I have found the Holy Grail of foundations here. Completely matte and keeps it that way. My face neverrrr looks like an oil slick now. Woo hoo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*Smashbox More Than Primer ($42)* - Had to splurge on this. So far it seems to be helping control my breakouts. Plus, you can never go wrong with Smashbox primers. *stila In The Light palette ($39)* - This will be my first stila experience.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â This is on order from Amazon's new luxury department. My works gives out 100$ gift cards every so often for a staying healthy bonus, and they didn't offer a Sephora option this time... just Wal-Mart and Amazon. So, I thought I'd use that 100$ towards some new make-up plus try Amazon's new luxury service. Two birds, one stone, right? _Can anyone give reviews on this if you've tried it? _  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*Maybelline ColorSensation Gloss in Captivating Coral ($5.50)* - I love love love coral lip colors. *Flower Loose Powder in Shade L02 ($8.00)* - I actually hate this, it is entirely too dark for me and I'll actually try to sell or trade this probably. *LORAC Unzipped Palette ($40)* - This will also be my first LORAC experience. And again.. this is on order from Amazon. _Reviews on this palette as well?_ *LORAC Front Cover Amazon Exclusive Collection (Limited Edition) ($32)* - Okay... it's limited edition, so I HAD to add this to my bag too. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's going to include: 4 single eyeshadows in After Party, Cellebutante, Star Quality, &amp; Delight ; PRO mascara ; Baked Blush in Velvet Rope ; and Lips With Benefits gloss in Nick. All 7 items are full-size plus there's a LORAC make-up bag that comes with it. So... in addition to my ipsy, Birchbox, &amp; Beauty Box 5 coming in the mail... I'm also freaking out wanting this other stuff to come inÂ too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I freaking love the Stila In the Light Palette. The shadows aren't super soft or buttery, but they blend really well and the color selection is fabulous. Who doesn't want Kitten in their life? Perfect highlight, perfect for inner corner of the eye, perfect to go under or over other colors and transform them. I bought this as an individual shadow as well. Bliss is my go to transition shade for my crease, and then you have a great selection of light, medium, and dark colors that all work really well with each other. This is perfect for a summery copper smoky eye. I know a lot of people hate on the smudge sticks that come in these palettes but mine worked great, it's a dark matte brown perfect for the water line without being too harsh. There's so many really cool looks that you can do with this palette. I am pretty fair with blonde hair and there are a lot of color combinations that work on me. I also like that both a black and a brown are included to darken things up. I don't think this palette gets enough love. I have the In the Garden palette and I really enjoy that as well, will probably use it a lot this spring. These palettes are good for travel, for me the packaging is not luxurious, but it's not ugly so I can deal with that. My In the Light has a mirror, but my In the Garden does not..weird. Hope this is helpful, I think you will really enjoy this! I want to get my hands on the unzipped palette, but I'm working on using what I already have. Hear great things about this one too!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I freaking love the Stila In the Light Palette. The shadows aren't super soft or buttery, but they blend really well and the color selection is fabulous. Who doesn't want Kitten in their life? Perfect highlight, perfect for inner corner of the eye, perfect to go under or over other colors and transform them. I bought this as an individual shadow as well. Bliss is my go to transition shade for my crease, and then you have a great selection of light, medium, and dark colors that all work really well with each other. This is perfect for a summery copper smoky eye. I know a lot of people hate on the smudge sticks that come in these palettes but mine worked great, it's a dark matte brown perfect for the water line without being too harsh. There's so many really cool looks that you can do with this palette. I am pretty fair with blonde hair and there are a lot of color combinations that work on me. I also like that both a black and a brown are included to darken things up. I don't think this palette gets enough love. I have the In the Garden palette and I really enjoy that as well, will probably use it a lot this spring. These palettes are good for travel, for me the packaging is not luxurious, but it's not ugly so I can deal with that. My In the Light has a mirror, but my In the Garden does not..weird. Hope this is helpful, I think you will really enjoy this!

I want to get my hands on the unzipped palette, but I'm working on using what I already have. Hear great things about this one too!
You are a doll for reviewing this for me. And you suprised me as well because I didn't even realize a smudge stick came with the palette. When I read your review I went back and looked at it on Amazon, and it does! This makes me soooo super happy cause I wanted to try one but didn't want to fork over that much money for an eyeliner when my go-to is only 5$ lol.

I think I'm more excited about the Unzipped than I am the In the Light... I just think it's going to get more use. I'll let you know if it lives up to the hype!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Feb 12, 2014)

Got my Sephora perfume order today with the 3x points.





Got the 2 glamglows and Floribotanica for my 3 samples and used the code SCENT4U for the black bag and 7 samples.  I got the classic crush one.


----------



## tallison (Feb 12, 2014)

> You are a doll for reviewing this for me. And you suprised me as well because I didn't even realize a smudge stick came with the palette. When I read your review I went back and looked at it on Amazon, and it does! This makes me soooo super happy cause I wanted to try one but didn't want to fork over that much money for an eyeliner when my go-to is only 5$ lol. I think I'm more excited about the Unzipped than I am the In the Light... I just think it's going to get more use. I'll let you know if it lives up to the hype!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think Unzipped has better overall quality of the shadows, I am sure you will love it....you really have me thinking about it now...I'm snowed in so there's nothing to do but look at makeup online!!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think Unzipped has better overall quality of the shadows, I am sure you will love it....you really have me thinking about it now...I'm snowed in so there's nothing to do but look at makeup online!!





I'm snowed it too! lol. And I'm having to resist the urge to take advantage of UD's Friends &amp; Fanatics sale! lol.


----------



## tallison (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm snowed it too! lol. And I'm having to resist the urge to take advantage of UD's Friends &amp; Fanatics sale! lol.


Don't even start, haha .  Too Faced has 20% off too.  So many good sales.  I must not buy all the makeup!!  and I just made a Sephora fragrance purchase this afternoon...so bad!!


----------



## BSquared (Feb 12, 2014)

> Got my Sephora perfume order today with the 3x points.
> 
> Got the 2 glamglows and Floribotanica for my 3 samples and used the code SCENT4U for the black bag and 7 samples. Â I got the classic crush one.


 I got that juicy rollerball too!! Love it!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Don't even start, haha .  Too Faced has 20% off too.  So many good sales.  I must not buy all the makeup!!  and I just made a Sephora fragrance purchase this afternoon...so bad!!
I am blaming you for the order I just placed on Too Faced. lol. They are my weakness, that's why I unsubscribed to their mailing list. I was spending hundreds on their sales because you can get sooooo much for so little. So, yeah... Too Faced 20% off sale has officially been shopped. My fiance is going to kill me. ;x lol.


----------



## tallison (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am blaming you for the order I just placed on Too Faced. lol. They are my weakness, that's why I unsubscribed to their mailing list. I was spending hundreds on their sales because you can get sooooo much for so little. So, yeah... Too Faced 20% off sale has officially been shopped. My fiance is going to kill me. ;x lol.

I feel like if I make the purchases on different days it doesn't really count as much???  I'm waiting until tomorrow, but I'll probably get something from Too Faced... but I can't do that AND the Urban Decay sale.

I have an UD lipstick that I've had my eye on for a week or two...and maybe a eyeshadow and an eyeliner.  So we'll see, I'll probably set up a shopping cart at each one and add stuff into the cart and take it out for the next day or two.


----------



## trustlust (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I feel like if I make the purchases on different days it doesn't really count as much???  I'm waiting until tomorrow, but I'll probably get something from Too Faced... but I can't do that AND the Urban Decay sale.

I have an UD lipstick that I've had my eye on for a week or two...and maybe a eyeshadow and an eyeliner.  So we'll see, I'll probably set up a shopping cart at each one and add stuff into the cart and take it out for the next day or two.  




I've been doing that on UD too! lol. But with all the palettes I just bought, I really can't justify the reason I NEED a new Naked palette.

And I bought Shadow Insurance (regular AND candlelight) when I purchased TF, so I can't say I have to have the primer potion.

I need to be looking for blushes, lip sticks, lip liners, finishing powders, and brushes. But I can never resist the eye products. :x

Oh yeah... since I ordered from them again... TF re-added me to their mailing list.. and I have another 20% purchase sitting in my e-mail inbox taunting me. Hmm.. maybe next week...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angie828 (Feb 13, 2014)

I just bought some ELF goodies.  I got the makeup setting spray, some lipglosses, the green primer and the sparkly eye primer.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 13, 2014)

From Sephora:  Hourglass ambient lighting powder in Diffused Light - I love this so much.  It's so worth the money and I wish I had bought it sooner. Can't wait for the blushes to come back in stock.

Bite agave lip mask - Not impressed.  It leaves a weird film/taste in my mouth (so gross).  Might take it back.

Went to Ulta today to get the Revlon matte lip balms.  Every one of them was opened &amp; used/swatched.  Guess not.


----------



## saku (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From Sephora:  Hourglass ambient lighting powder in Diffused Light - I love this so much.  It's so worth the money and I wish I had bought it sooner. Can't wait for the blushes to come back in stock.

Bite agave lip mask - Not impressed.  It leaves a weird film/taste in my mouth (so gross).  Might take it back.

Went to Ulta today to get the Revlon matte lip balms.  Every one of them was opened &amp; used/swatched.  Guess not. 




this has probably been said 500,000 times, but between the shady associates (that really represent a specific brand) and the opened products, i pretty much gave up shopping in store at ulta.


----------



## trustlust (Feb 13, 2014)

Oops... I did it again.

In addition to all the things I've bought since Saturday... I went out today bought:

CK IN2U Perfume and Body Moisturizer ($29.99) - Eeeeeppp! This is what I use to wear in high school, and I figured they discontinued it because I just couldn't find it one day. Butttttttt TJ Maxx had the combo. Woo hoo! Smells so dang good!

L'OREAL HydraPerfecte Perfecting Loose Powder ($9.97) - My favorite powder that every Wal-Mart in the world ran out of right when I needed some.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Finally got it!

Maybelline LipLiner in Clear ($1) - Sooo.. this is a new product/formula formulated for the ColorSensation line... it didn't have a UPC on it, so the cashier gave it to me for a dollar. lol. I'll let ya'll know how this works.

TWO Maybelline Elixirs in Glistening Amber &amp; Celestial Coral ($8.50 each) - Been wanting to try these.. will post a review soon.

Plus I bought my B&amp;BW Twlight Woods shower gel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I need to stop spending all this money.


----------



## b3autybyhiliary (Feb 14, 2014)

My most recent purchases would be a bunch of Lip Pencils and Lipsticks from Jordana.com and I am IN LOVE with them. My favorites are "tawny" liner and the "nude 128" lipstick. You can see me apply them and give a review on this makeup tutorial video: www.beautybyhiliary.com/blog-.html  &lt;---go to this link to view the video =]


----------



## lovepink (Feb 14, 2014)

My Ulta order came in yesterday!  I got the Real Techniques brush set, Mally Eyeliners(on sale for $21), Mally Shadow sticks (on sale for 26.25).  The Smashbox powder, Matrix shampoo/conditioner packets and too faced shadow insurance peelie were my extras.

The two silver atomizers I ordered off Amazon.  They took forever to get here because they came from China!  I had no clue when I ordered but was wondering why the delivery time frame was like a month!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 14, 2014)

Last purchase for a couple weeks, I swear! lol. I couldn't resist Sephora's 3X fragrance points. Soooo I ordered a Juicy Couture sample set &amp; a Benefit blush/lip combo set. With my order, I got the standard 3 samples plus I used the promocode SCENT4U and got 7 extra fragrance samples. I'm a Sephora junkie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Ulta order came in yesterday!  I got the Real Techniques brush set, Mally Eyeliners(on sale for $21), Mally Shadow sticks (on sale for 26.25).  The Smashbox powder, Matrix shampoo/conditioner packets and too faced shadow insurance peelie were my extras.

The two silver atomizers I ordered off Amazon.  They took forever to get here because they came from China!  I had no clue when I ordered but was wondering why the delivery time frame was like a month!




Ooh, my favorite brushes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you enjoy them!  Everyone is making me want to try the mally liners so badly!

(I haven't forgotten your card, btw, I just keep leaving it at work! Writing myself a note to bring it home so I can mail it, LOL)


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 15, 2014)

Picked these up from Ulta. Gotta love BOGO


----------



## trustlust (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Picked these up from Ulta. Gotta love BOGO
how is this? i almost bought one in my toofaced 20% off purch but was hesitant to try. ;/


----------



## trustlust (Feb 16, 2014)

this week's purchases. whenever i get all my online purchases throughout this week, i'll post pics of all of it. &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tallison (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



this week's purchases. whenever i get all my online purchases throughout this week, i'll post pics of all of it. &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm in the market to add to my makeup brush collection, where are these from? Do you like them so far?

Expecting 3 (relatively small) deliveries this week, will post when they come in...but I HAD to get some Dior Amber Diamond



in my life TODAY!! so I made a quick Sephora stop because this is always sold out online.


----------



## trustlust (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Uglystick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks fun, trustlust!  I bought this on Valentine's Day, ordered it from the madison ave new york store xD  I shall be wearing it with white jeans and brown boots which I will get sometime in the future





this is gorgeous!!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm in the market to add to my makeup brush collection, where are these from? Do you like them so far?

Expecting 3 (relatively small) deliveries this week, will post when they come in...but I HAD to get some Dior Amber Diamond



in my life TODAY!! so I made a quick Sephora stop because this is always sold out online.
these are just some cheap-o wal-mart brushes i got to hold me over until i can afford to splurge on some good ones. they're holding up better than i thought they would though. i spent entirely wayyyy too much money the past couple weeks (which you'll see once i post my deliveries lol) so i'm having to wait to splurge on some brushes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2014)

Most recent purchases:

These two dresses:









Two sweaters (grey and royal blue).

ONE lip butter (Strawberry Shortcake) and ONE Color Whisper (Mad for Magenta)...I stayed away from the beauty section besides those! Yay me. Haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Most recent purchases:

These two dresses:









Two sweaters (grey and royal blue).

ONE lip butter (Strawberry Shortcake) and ONE Color Whisper (Mad for Magenta)...I stayed away from the beauty section besides those! Yay me. Haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The dresses are so pretty!  I love the second one.  Where are they from?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Most recent purchases:

These two dresses:









Two sweaters (grey and royal blue).

ONE lip butter (Strawberry Shortcake) and ONE Color Whisper (Mad for Magenta)...I stayed away from the beauty section besides those! Yay me. Haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
These may be the cutest dresses I've ever seen!


----------



## mariahzelada (Feb 17, 2014)

For make-up: I got, 2 ELF makeup brushes, a set of ELF falsies, and a baked makeup palette from Forever 21

For hair: I got Pureology Hydrate shampoo/ conditioner, Pureology Precious Oil, and Kenra Clarifying Shampoo (the best, ever)


----------



## roxymama (Feb 17, 2014)

I got a mailer on friday for a free "All Hearts" full size lipstick from Clinique if redeemed at a Macy's counter. No purchase necessary. The sales woman wasn't pushy at all, saw my card and handed me the free lipstick. I did end up getting the "all about lips" because I really needed it. And she gave me the 2-week trial of repair wear laser focus. She said I could come in two weeks for another free one and she'd call me to remind me. I work by a counter, so why not. The lipstick is incredibly pretty, reminds me of the sephora MUFE bday gift shade put with a little shimmer.






Forgive my rough cuticles in that pic, tonight is Monday mani night after the baby goes to sleep!


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The dresses are so pretty!  I love the second one.  Where are they from?
Yes, please share where you found those, especially the second one.  Very cute and trendy!


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a mailer on friday for a free "All Hearts" full size lipstick from Clinique if redeemed at a Macy's counter. No purchase necessary. The sales woman wasn't pushy at all, saw my card and handed me the free lipstick. I did end up getting the "all about lips" because I really needed it. And she gave me the 2-week trial of repair wear laser focus. She said I could come in two weeks for another free one and she'd call me to remind me. I work by a counter, so why not.
The lipstick is incredibly pretty, reminds me of the sephora MUFE bday gift shade put with a little shimmer.







Forgive my rough cuticles in that pic, tonight is Monday mani night after the baby goes to sleep!
Pretty lipstick!  Sounds like you had great customer service.


----------



## roxymama (Feb 17, 2014)

I think it helps that it was snowing like crazy out and the counters were pretty dead. I walked a couple blocks in gross snow. Just shows I'll do anything for free stuff.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 17, 2014)

I made it halfway through my 3 month no-buy before being fatally tempted by the Dare to Go Nude Color Tattoos:









I also got 2 polishes, as Rite Aid is having a BOGO offer on Maybelline this week:


----------



## trustlust (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Most recent purchases:

These two dresses:









Two sweaters (grey and royal blue).

ONE lip butter (Strawberry Shortcake) and ONE Color Whisper (Mad for Magenta)...I stayed away from the beauty section besides those! Yay me. Haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
i love both of these, but that 2nd is gorgeousssss


----------



## LindaD (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Most recent purchases:

These two dresses:

  
Two sweaters (grey and royal blue).

ONE lip butter (Strawberry Shortcake) and ONE Color Whisper (Mad for Magenta)...I stayed away from the beauty section besides those! Yay me. Haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The dresses are so pretty!  I love the second one.  Where are they from?



Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The dresses are so pretty!  I love the second one.  Where are they from?
Yes, please share where you found those, especially the second one.  Very cute and trendy!


I ran a Google image search. Looks like they're from Modcloth: http://www.modcloth.com/shop/dresses/day-off-the-grid-dress-in-galaxy


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 17, 2014)

> how is this? i almost bought one in my toofaced 20% off purch but was hesitant to try. ;/


 It's in the Ulta ad. BOGO. EXPIRES this Saturday


----------



## trustlust (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's in the Ulta ad. BOGO. EXPIRES this Saturday
no.. i meant like, how is the product? lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Most recent purchases:

These two dresses:









Two sweaters (grey and royal blue).

ONE lip butter (Strawberry Shortcake) and ONE Color Whisper (Mad for Magenta)...I stayed away from the beauty section besides those! Yay me. Haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The dresses are so pretty!  I love the second one.  Where are they from?

Thanks everyone! They're from ModCloth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Both super comfy! The galaxy one is pretty short (but I'm about 5'8", fairly tall) but works super well over tights and/or leggings, and is super twirly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 17, 2014)

> no.. i meant like, how is the product? lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OOps. My bad. Haven't tried it out yet


----------



## lovepink (Feb 17, 2014)

I went to Rite Aid to check out the Jesse's Girl palettes (for whatever reason I was super sad I did not get it in my Ipsy lol)





The palette was 3.19 and the nail polishes were 1.87 each!  They were 75% off.  I also picked up 50% Reese's peanut butter hearts.


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 18, 2014)

I picked up Wet &amp; Wild Megalast Matte lipsticks in Cherry Picking and Sugar Plum Fairy last night.  They really are as good as everyone says!  I might have to go buy more.


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I picked up Wet &amp; Wild Megalast Matte lipsticks in Cherry Picking and Sugar Plum Fairy last night.  They really are as good as everyone says!  I might have to go buy more.
The quality of Wet &amp; Wild lipsticks really impressed me! I brought two of the Fergie lipsticks recently and they are so creamy and pigmented - not what I expected. I have an urge to try more Wet &amp; Wild products now.


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 18, 2014)

My loot from the UD friends and fanatics sale arrived an hour ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The quality of Wet &amp; Wild lipsticks really impressed me! I brought two of the Fergie lipsticks recently and they are so creamy and pigmented - not what I expected. I have an urge to try more Wet &amp; Wild products now.

I really like their eyeshadows- for colors I wouldn't normally pick out!


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 18, 2014)

Recently purchased:

Zoya nail polish in Chita, Carter, Shay, Dove, Lux, Monet, and Dot (the last three are in the mail - new spring colors, hooray!)

Julep nail polish in Paris

The tarte Colored Clay TSV from QVC (love it - the CC stick and foundation are great, as are the blush/bronzer duo)

Nubian Heritage Olive Butter Soap - I love olive oil soap for my sensitive skin and am looking forward to trying this new brand

Sanuk shoes in the Bonita espadrille style - they might be considered kinda ugly, but they are soooo comfy in the spring and summer!


----------



## mariatsi (Feb 18, 2014)

My order from ebay.co.uk arrrived! I have purchased the Intuitive Touch BB Cream Foundation and some NEW shades of my favourite Lip-toned Lipstcks by Une Bourjois! I am so happy!

I am trying to find a natural dupe for my MLBB lipstick, the hydra-smooth lip coour by benefit and the Une lip toned L06 is almost perfect in terms of colour! Now I will test the L07 and L08! In terms of texture it is much better fortunately!


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




My loot from the UD friends and fanatics sale arrived an hour ago




I'm jealous! My order hasn't even shipped yet. Maybe because I chose USPS Priority instead of UPS.

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I really like their eyeshadows- for colors I wouldn't normally pick out!
I might have to try that next!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Sanuk shoes in the Bonita espadrille style - they might be considered kinda ugly, but they are soooo comfy in the spring and summer! 



I *love* Sanuks!  I always thought they were overpriced, but hubby bought me these owl ones last year and they're AMAZING!  Perfect for when I'm running errands and want something more substantial than a sandal, but don't want to go to the trouble of hunting down "real" shoes &amp; socks.  They've held up wonderfully too!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Recently purchased:

Sanuk shoes in the Bonita espadrille style - they might be considered kinda ugly, but they are soooo comfy in the spring and summer! 


I need these in my life. lol.


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need these in my life. lol.
I got a great deal on mine on eBay - normally $55 and I paid $24 with shipping, couldn't pass that up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I *love* Sanuks!  I always thought they were overpriced, but hubby bought me these owl ones last year and they're AMAZING!  Perfect for when I'm running errands and want something more substantial than a sandal, but don't want to go to the trouble of hunting down "real" shoes &amp; socks.  They've held up wonderfully too!




Those are adorable, I wish I had some with owls on them!  

I have a tan pair with a strap across the top I bought two years ago and wear consistently in the summer and they are holding up very well.  They are so comfy because of the way the foot bed molds to your foot, and I love that I can wear them in the water too and they dry so fast. I also think that they go with everything from jeans to skirts so they are really versatile for casual outfits.


----------



## JD Arias (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 18, 2014)

My first foray into Coastal Scents:



-10 shade Camoflauge concealer palette -Revealed palette -Hot pots in Herbal Green, Golden Avocado, Amethyst and Victorian Ruby -Free sample of African Black Soap -Smoky Eyes brush set Got this all for $36 shipped! Can't beat that with a stick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really just after the Revealed palette, but just had to get up to $50 for free shipping lol! I really loved that they counted the $50 before applying the discount code, don't get that very often! Swatches of the singles:



I'm in love, they're sooo buttery and pigmented for so cheap!! Except amethyst, but who cares for the price lol!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first foray into Coastal Scents:





-10 shade Camoflauge concealer palette
-Revealed palette
-Hot pots in Herbal Green, Golden Avocado, Amethyst and Victorian Ruby
-Free sample of African Black Soap
-Smoky Eyes brush set

Got this all for $36 shipped! Can't beat that with a stick



I was really just after the Revealed palette, but just had to get up to $50 for free shipping lol! I really loved that they counted the $50 before applying the discount code, don't get that very often!

Swatches of the singles:





I'm in love, they're sooo buttery and pigmented for so cheap!! Except amethyst, but who cares for the price lol!
You make me want this... lol


----------



## Emuhlyy (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The quality of Wet &amp; Wild lipsticks really impressed me! I brought two of the Fergie lipsticks recently and they are so creamy and pigmented - not what I expected. I have an urge to try more Wet &amp; Wild products now.

I looooooove the WnW lipsticks.  I can't ever seem to find them around here, though.  I have two of their blushes and quite a few of their eyeshadow palettes as well.  Love them all!!


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 18, 2014)

Not really a "purchase," but it was an awesome mail day because I got a trade today that was all wrapped up adorable, it was like Xmas!



-Julie G textured Silver Bells -Color Club Soft As Cashmere -Nail Rock Velvet Burgundy -Julep Jane, Bess, Rooney, Roc Solid, Jillian, Greta and Judi I'm a happy camper today!


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 19, 2014)

> You make me want this... lol


 Hehehe doooo it!! I used the revealed palette today and it's amazeballs. I may be the only makeup junkie in the world who doesn't like Urban Decay eyeshadows, so I don't own any naked palettes and can't compare, but I love the colors I used and they're still going strong since 6 a.m.! With cheapie e.l.f. primer!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hehehe doooo it!! I used the revealed palette today and it's amazeballs.

I may be the only makeup junkie in the world who doesn't like Urban Decay eyeshadows, so I don't own any naked palettes and can't compare, but I love the colors I used and they're still going strong since 6 a.m.! With cheapie e.l.f. primer!
shane would KILL me if i bought anymore eyeshadow lol


----------



## trustlust (Feb 19, 2014)

Ahhh, look at these sparkly babies!! Madden Girl brand. Originally 59.99, got them on clearance at Belk for 14.99!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Ahhh, look at these sparkly babies!! Madden Girl brand. Originally 59.99, got them on clearance at Belk for 14.99!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
So shiny!  You got them for such a great price,  They're really cute.


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Ahhh, look at these sparkly babies!! Madden Girl brand. Originally 59.99, got them on clearance at Belk for 14.99!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Those are super cute!!!


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 19, 2014)

Picked this up at Target yesterday after seeing a coupon for the Parfumerie collection. Totally a dupe for Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream, though this took 3 coats and is already showing wear. Also picked up some up + up dip it nail polish remover for glitter removal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellorigby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Picked this up at Target yesterday after seeing a coupon for the Parfumerie collection. Totally a dupe for Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream, though this took 3 coats and is already showing wear. Also picked up some up + up dip it nail polish remover for glitter removal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
i like this, it's pretty. do they have any different variations of this?


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i like this, it's pretty. do they have any different variations of this?
This is the only one with the chunky glitter, the others look to be shimmers or cremes: http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod6320742# I also had bought Pink Pineapple but was disappointed that it wasn't fully opaque for me after three coats. Target sells them for $4.99 in my store and they have a coupon on Cartwheel making them $4.49.


----------



## trustlust (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellorigby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the only one with the chunky glitter, the others look to be shimmers or cremes: http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod6320742# I also had bought Pink Pineapple but was disappointed that it wasn't fully opaque for me after three coats. Target sells them for $4.99 in my store and they have a coupon on Cartwheel making them $4.49. 
well that's no fun. i like chunky glitter. lol.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 19, 2014)

Got my beauty,com order in.  I also got a mini UD lipstick in Anarchy.  So sad in my hurry/haste to get that lippie I missed out on my 3 free samples.  Oh well at least I got ebates!


----------



## BoySarah (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Uglystick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks fun, trustlust!  I bought this on Valentine's Day, ordered it from the madison ave new york store xD  I shall be wearing it with white jeans and brown boots which I will get sometime in the future






Truly gorgeous! I wish I know how to wear one.


----------



## Amanda xo (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh, I should take photos of my hauls! I quickly put everything away though..Habit. My last makeup purchases were from Estee Lauder, Clinique, and The Balm. I purchased the mary-lou manizer, cindy lou-manizer, both at half off. From Clinique, I bought the new nude palette..So, so gorgeous. Estee Lauder was the newest mascara, double-wear concealer (the new compact), and the doublewear bb highlight. On a side note..I love EVERYTHING. Haven't found fault yet!


----------



## eucala08 (Feb 20, 2014)

I bought some items from Brija Cosmetics. I got a sample of her Whitelighter eyeshadow in an Eco Emi box, and I really liked it and wanted to try more. I bought

Glittering Assemblage Cream Shadow       Sunrise Highlighting Powder and Blush       Sherlock Duo       Betsy's Sorbet 
I've tried some of it already. I'm not sure if I like the cream shadows consistency yet. I like the look of it though. I really like the Sunrise powder. It looks very ethereal with a pinky tone to it. The Sherlock duo is two eyeshadows (purple and silver) and a lip product. I haven't played with the lip product much yet, but I like the eyeshadows. Betsy's Sorbet is a pretty pinky peach eyeshadow.

It also came with 2 samples. One of them called Brave, an eyeshadow, is sooooo pretty. It's a shimmery green.

I'm definitely interested in trying more.


----------



## trustlust (Feb 20, 2014)

My Sephora order came in today. I couldn't resist 3x points. lol. I actually only BOUGHT 3 of these items the rest are samples. My items &amp; thoughts:

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy &amp; Viva La Juicy Noir .17 oz set - Juicy Couture is my favoriteeeeee &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't go wrong with Juicy frangraces.

Benefit Sugarlicious Lip &amp; Cheek kit - I love this even more in person than I did online. It's so freakin' cute. It included a .13oz Benetint, 0.13oz High Beam, 0.1oz Sugarbomb blush, and a .22oz Ultra Plush Sugarbomb lip gloss. This kit is going to be perfecttttt for summer. Excited to use it all.

Soap&amp;Glory HandFood 1.69oz hand cream - This smells so fresh and feels super good on my hands. Doesn't feel greasy at all. Will definitely purchase the big bottle soon &amp; keep this one in my purse.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My samplers included:

YvesSaintLauren Rebel Nudes glossy stains in no taboo, anarchist, naughty mauve

(The rest of these are frangrance samples)

Fresh Life

Acqua di Gioia (Giorgio Armani)

Luna Rossa (Prada)

l'eau for her (Narciso Rodriquez)

Follow Your Heart (Philosophy) - love this one!!

Him (Hanae Mori) 

Dior Addict (Dior)

Flora (Gucci) - love this as well!

And a peel off frangrance of Honey by Marc Jacobs. Not crazy about the smell, but this bottle is too too too cute!! 

All in all, a 57$ order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not too bad. I should be getting another 3-4 packages by Monday, but I won't get to post any this weekend, so look out for more hauls next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bsblibrarian (Feb 20, 2014)

My Sephora order that came yesterday:





Naked Basics Palette

Naked Basics Eyeliner Duo Thingy

Sephora Lip Liner

Little thing of shower gel (so I could hit $50 to get free shipping)

Freebies:

Deluxe D&amp;G Mascara sample

Buxom Foundation sample

Dior Addict perfume sample

Becca foundation sample

With a gift card, and free shipping, I ended up paying $43. (This was my first foray into buying 'big girl' cosmetics)

I also got my Ipsy box yesterday.

Still waiting on my Birchbox, and I also placed a Beauty.com order this afternoon.


----------



## bsblibrarian (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Uglystick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Naked looks small and cute.

So you're a librarian for backstreet boys?
that pretty much sums me up! Professional Librarian, Semi-Professional BSB Groupie/Stalker


----------



## Emuhlyy (Feb 20, 2014)

Mac haul!  The only thing I have from Mac is the Pro Longwear Concealer which I absolutely love so I finally bit the bullet and got a few products that I've heard amazing things about.  I'll take any recommendations you ladies have as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

eyeshadow in Shroom and Wedge

lipstick in Snob

prep + prime in Light Boost

paint pot in Painterly

I also have Ulta and Lush packages on their way to me.. as a result I'm going on a no-buy until my birthday in April


----------



## tallison (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Mac haul!  The only thing I have from Mac is the Pro Longwear Concealer which I absolutely love so I finally bit the bullet and got a few products that I've heard amazing things about.  I'll take any recommendations you ladies have as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

eyeshadow in Shroom and Wedge

lipstick in Snob

prep + prime in Light Boost

paint pot in Painterly

I also have Ulta and Lush packages on their way to me.. as a result I'm going on a no-buy until my birthday in April






All great buys!! I think you will be really happy with what you got...I know a lot of people on MUT are over MAC, but I still love it for what it is. I don't really buy makeup at the drugstore/target, so I go to MAC to try something new without it being a ridiculous splurge. I love the eyeshadows. I haven't bought the naked3 palette from Urban Decay so I've been getting by with some MAC pinks and nudes that I had around (expensive pink, pink venus, jest, naked lunch, malt) all of these are great products and I love using them. The mineralize skinfinish products are so pretty, and I'm always tempted by the new releases, but I have other highlighters that I like better. I do love MAC for lipsticks too...I've been wearing Plumful and Peach Blossom. Syrup is on my list to get.


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Mac haul!  The only thing I have from Mac is the Pro Longwear Concealer which I absolutely love so I finally bit the bullet and got a few products that I've heard amazing things about.  I'll take any recommendations you ladies have as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

eyeshadow in Shroom and Wedge

lipstick in Snob

prep + prime in Light Boost

paint pot in Painterly

I also have Ulta and Lush packages on their way to me.. as a result I'm going on a no-buy until my birthday in April




One of these days I'm going to try a paint pot.


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 20, 2014)

A combination of Sephora, Birchbox, Nordstrom, and Amazon hauls.

(not pictured) Too Faced 20% off haul w/ Pretty Rebel palette and mascara.

Still waiting for my UD haul.

I'm seriously hauled out.


----------



## Teresa Pikulik (Feb 20, 2014)

I havent been able to find the may lou-manizer from thebalm anywhere! where did you find it????


----------



## dancersmum (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Teresa Pikulik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I havent been able to find the may lou-manizer from thebalm anywhere! where did you find it????
thebalm is supposed to be having another 50% sale soon so you could try then....or I got mine from beauty.com right now they have a fab gwp - a deluxe stila gloss in beso &amp; eye liner in peacock for free with purchases over $10!  To get it use the link below:

http://m.beauty.com/user/promo.asp?code=375D903C&amp;aid=281294&amp;aparam=14wk25bbSTILA&amp;bounce=%2Fcategory%2Easp%3Fcatid%3D9730&amp;om_u=MqbhSz&amp;om_i=_BTBeBHB84XT1Pg

should automatically pop in your cart when add anything over $10!


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bsblibrarian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Sephora order that came yesterday:





Naked Basics Palette

Naked Basics Eyeliner Duo Thingy

Sephora Lip Liner

Little thing of shower gel (so I could hit $50 to get free shipping)

Freebies:

Deluxe D&amp;G Mascara sample

Buxom Foundation sample

Dior Addict perfume sample

Becca foundation sample

With a gift card, and free shipping, I ended up paying $43. (This was my first foray into buying 'big girl' cosmetics)

I also got my Ipsy box yesterday.

Still waiting on my Birchbox, and I also placed a Beauty.com order this afternoon.
Great choices on the UD palette and liner.  I think UD makes some of the highest quality eye products you can buy.  But watch out - they are highly addictive!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *colorfuldez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got some of milani's new lip products)
Nice, how do you like them?


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 21, 2014)

These came today:  Zoya Monet, Lux, and Dot from the new spring collection. The top of my Monet was cracked so they are sending a new one.  The polish is gummy but I still might try to do a manicure with it because I've been looking forward to getting this polish for over a month now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 21, 2014)

I had a bunch of CVS coupons and extra bucks, so I bought a few things today:

2 CVS brand makeup remover wipes

Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse foundation in Porcelain Ivory

Revlon Parfumerie polish in Wintermint (so pretty!)

Maybelline MasterDuo eyeliner in Violet Lustre

Burt's Bees Herbal Blemish Stick





Not terribly exciting, but since I'm on a low-buy and ended up paying only a few bucks out of pocket, I'm happy! I looked at the Revlon Matte Balm stains, but my CVS is only stocking a few colors, and not the ones I really want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh, and unrelated to beauty...I got some cute things at a new thrift/antique store we have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Crappy picture, sorry!





And some more 75% off valentines chocolate at Walgreens.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 21, 2014)

@yousoldtheworld I just bought that Wintermint color yesterday and I'm wearing it RIGHT NOW, lol!  It's so beautiful!   I especially love how well distributed the large pieces of glitter are, I didn't feel like I had to dig for them or anything, they just distributed really well over my nails. 

The mint smell is strong at first, but I feel like it fades very quickly.  Still awesome though! I may have to go back and get Autumn Spice...


----------



## imelysa (Feb 21, 2014)

i picked up the Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin enhancer in SX06 and im completely IN LOVE WITH IT!!

you just need a tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiny little bit and it gives you a flawless finish.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @yousoldtheworld I just bought that Wintermint color yesterday and I'm wearing it RIGHT NOW, lol!  It's so beautiful!   I especially love how well distributed the large pieces of glitter are, I didn't feel like I had to dig for them or anything, they just distributed really well over my nails. 

The mint smell is strong at first, but I feel like it fades very quickly.  Still awesome though! I may have to go back and get Autumn Spice...

Yay, I'm glad to hear that! I'm so excited to try it! There were a few others tempting me, but I had to resist!


----------



## amorgb (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These came today:  Zoya Monet, Lux, and Dot from the new spring collection. The top of my Monet was cracked so they are sending a new one.  The polish is gummy but I still might try to do a manicure with it because I've been looking forward to getting this polish for over a month now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





OMG I'm absolutely drooling over those gorgeous colors.  Good choices!!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 21, 2014)

Eeeee! My mail ran before I left coming to my boyfriend's house, and my Amazon package I've been anxiously awaiting came! I am so super pysched about this haul.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








 
Sorry for the craptastic pictures, my boyfriend doesn't have the greatest lighting for this kind of thing. lol. My purchases are as follows:

*stila In the Light Palette (39$)* - I actually like this more than I thought I would. I've never tried stila before, so I just wanted to see the quality. This palette came with a how-to look book &amp; a full size Smudge Stick

*LORAC Unzipped Palette (40$)* - Ahhhh, thissss is what I've been waiting for. This palette is like the Naked palette for me. The colors are so so so dang pretty and super pigmented. This came with a sample size of Behind the Scenes eye primer that I probably won't use.

*LORAC Front Cover Amazon Exclusive Collection *Limited Edition* (32$)* - For 32 bucks, I couldn't pass this up. It comes with a LORAC makeup bag that'll get some kind of use (I can never have enough bags). Four single eyeshadows: Star quality(LOVE), Celebutante, Delight, After Party. Baked Matte Satin Blush in Velvet Rope (super excited about this).  LORAC PRO mascara. And LORAC Lips with Benefits in Nick (this is so gorgeous in the bottle that I don't even wanna open it). These are all full size products, so I couldn't NOT buy this. lol.

After a 100$ gift card from work &amp; Amazon free shipping over 50$, I paid 11$ for this. Woo hoo hoo!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If anyone wants swatches / close ups of anything, let me know. &lt;3


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
OMG I'm absolutely drooling over those gorgeous colors.  Good choices!!
Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I needed some lighter colors for spring and summer, I feel like a lot of my polish collection is dark shades right now.  I think next I am going to order these two:

Zoya Cole





Zoya Dillon


----------



## lovepink (Feb 21, 2014)

Hooray for Friday and a great mail day!





My Birchbox order: BB Find box (love this, it is like it was custom made for me all pink!  Woo hoo, wish I got the CG shadow in something other than ice queen-white ish silver?), CS Revealed and pick 2





And Victoria's Secret order.  Hot pink leopard beach bag and bra


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hooray for Friday and a great mail day!





My Birchbox order: BB Find box (love this, it is like it was custom made for me all pink!  Woo hoo, wish I got the CG shadow in something other than ice queen-white ish silver?), CS Revealed and pick 2





And Victoria's Secret order.  Hot pink leopard beach bag and bra
Nice! I love that beach bag!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice! I love that beach bag!
Thanks, me too!  It was kind of pricey at $34.95 but I had a coupon so I splurged!  I love that it is see through!  They have different colors too!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, I blew what ever I had left in my budget for this month and the next 3 months getting some pretty Bobbi Brown nail polishes for Spring, blush, lip gloss, eye liner, finishing powder(lovely) and then I got a free tote bag filled with high end samples, Bobbi Brown eye shadow compact, 2 mascara, eye cream from Bobbi brown! Didn't make out too bad on the free stuff, I just find I don't get the colors I absolutely love in the boxes I get, so I decided to order what I use every day and try t he stuff out I get in the boxes instead of being so dependent on them for every day!!


----------



## tallison (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, I blew what ever I had left in my budget for this month and the next 3 months getting some pretty Bobbi Brown nail polishes for Spring, blush, lip gloss, eye liner, finishing powder(lovely) and then I got a free tote bag filled with high end samples, Bobbi Brown eye shadow compact, 2 mascara, eye cream from Bobbi brown! Didn't make out too bad on the free stuff, I just find I don't get the colors I absolutely love in the boxes I get, so I decided to order what I use every day and try t he stuff out I get in the boxes instead of being so dependent on them for every day!!
Where did you get your Bobbi Brown GWP at? Sounds great!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 21, 2014)

> Where did you get your Bobbi Brown GWP at? Sounds great!!


 Neiman Marcus. If you bought $50 BB you got a free mascara. If you bought $125 any beauty (I think) you got the tote bag and lots of high end samples, and if you bought $150 BB you got the mascara that you got with $50 purchase, the Neiman Marcus beauty bag and then the BB compact with 8 shadows, mascara, and cream. Hope this helps. I spent $155.00 and got the above.


----------



## tallison (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Neiman Marcus. If you bought $50 BB you got a free mascara. If you bought $125 any beauty (I think) you got the tote bag and lots of high end samples, and if you bought $150 BB you got the mascara that you got with $50 purchase, the Neiman Marcus beauty bag and then the BB compact with 8 shadows, mascara, and cream. Hope this helps. I spent $155.00 and got the above.
Great deal, you worked it!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 21, 2014)

> Great deal, you worked it!!Â :icon_chee


 Thanks! I find it doesn't matter where you buy Bobbi Brown, it cost the same it is just getting the extras and the most you can get and right now Neiman Marcus has their Beauty Event going on and Bobbi Brown has theirs plus I also got back 4% on Ebates! So I really made out! Whether my husband realizes it or not I do try and save sometimes. It just might not be the type of savings he goes for!! He goes for $$$$$, I go for product and $$$$!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emuhlyy (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



  
  Mac haul!  The only thing I have from Mac is the Pro Longwear Concealer which I absolutely love so I finally bit the bullet and got a few products that I've heard amazing things about.  I'll take any recommendations you ladies have as well






  
  eyeshadow in Shroom and Wedge

  lipstick in Snob

  prep + prime in Light Boost

  paint pot in Painterly

  
  I also have Ulta and Lush packages on their way to me.. as a result I'm going on a no-buy until my birthday in April







All great buys!! I think you will be really happy with what you got...I know a lot of people on MUT are over MAC, but I still love it for what it is. I don't really buy makeup at the drugstore/target, so I go to MAC to try something new without it being a ridiculous splurge. I love the eyeshadows. I haven't bought the naked3 palette from Urban Decay so I've been getting by with some MAC pinks and nudes that I had around (expensive pink, pink venus, jest, naked lunch, malt) all of these are great products and I love using them. The mineralize skinfinish products are so pretty, and I'm always tempted by the new releases, but I have other highlighters that I like better. I do love MAC for lipsticks too...I've been wearing Plumful and Peach Blossom. Syrup is on my list to get. 
Yeah, MAC isn't talked about much here but I haven't gotten to experience it really so I took a chance and I actually really like everything I bought.  Haven't tried the eyeshadows yet though just because I have sooo many others to play with (Naked 3!).  I like the lipstick in Snob and Plumful is on my wishlist!!  I've also got my eye on soft and gentle I just don't want to pay $30 for it when I have a couple highlighters that I love already.  Oooh, the struggle, lol.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 21, 2014)

I just placed a Sephora order to use some gift cards I had. I had a cart all planned out, waiting for a gift card to come in and when I went to check out, at the bottom of the screen were the "Beauty Grab" and it had an OCC Lip Tar Mini Duo and I've been wanting to try those for so long, so I had to remove something and change my whole cart to get the amount right again LOL It was $14.50, so it seemed like a decent price to me for a chance to try them before splurging on full sizes or one of the 12 piece mini kits (I missed out on the 4 mini packs around the holidays). The colors in it are Lovecraft and Psycho.

I also grabbed two Sephora brand glitter shadows ($5 each) and you get a free 4 pan palette when you buy 2 shadows. I used the SEPHORAJAMS code to get the earbuds, too. I'm really excited to try the Lip Tars!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I broke down and bought Naked 3 today...*squee*
That's great!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's my birthday on the 31st (whoo-hoo finally 21!) so I have a MAC lipstick haul. This was a mixture of recently purchased/recently given as gifts. I &lt;3 gift cards!




 









Colors from left to right: Ruby Woo, Candy Yum-Yum, Please Me, Vegas Volt, Viva Glam Rihanna, Flat Out Fabulous, Heroine, and Rebel
If you can't tell, I'm a fan of more bold lip colors. Please Me is as natural as I got. I can't wait to try all of these. These are the first MAC lipsticks I've owned and I can't wait to grow my collection!

Awesome haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's my birthday on the 31st (whoo-hoo finally 21!) so I have a MAC lipstick haul. This was a mixture of recently purchased/recently given as gifts. I &lt;3 gift cards!




 









Colors from left to right: Ruby Woo, Candy Yum-Yum, Please Me, Vegas Volt, Viva Glam Rihanna, Flat Out Fabulous, Heroine, and Rebel
If you can't tell, I'm a fan of more bold lip colors. Please Me is as natural as I got. I can't wait to try all of these. These are the first MAC lipsticks I've owned and I can't wait to grow my collection!





OH my. My my my. I seriously need to buy a MAC lippie. I just can never decide which one I want my very first to be! What do ya'll think? I need a FAB bright color!

My first MAC lippie was Russian red and its still my go to red when I want to feel glamorous.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My most recent Sephora haul! Really loving the Tarte Stop &amp; Stare Set, their eyeliners are amazing!
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tyari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

MAC Superb EDSF, Punk Couture, Instigator and Studded Kiss lipsticks from the Punk Couture collection, #7 lashes, Kinda Sexy lipstick and Spice lipglass, Rimmel Show Off lip laquers in Apocaliptic and Luna, Maybelline Color Elixir in Vision in Violet, Nyx lipsticks in Hestia, Iconic, Pink Lyric, Paparazzi, and Heredes, a few different brands of lashes from the drugstore... thats all I can think of right now.
That's a great lipstick haul! How do you like instigator?


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tyari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

MAC Superb EDSF, Punk Couture, Instigator and Studded Kiss lipsticks from the Punk Couture collection, #7 lashes, Kinda Sexy lipstick and Spice lipglass, Rimmel Show Off lip laquers in Apocaliptic and Luna, Maybelline Color Elixir in Vision in Violet, Nyx lipsticks in Hestia, Iconic, Pink Lyric, Paparazzi, and Heredes, a few different brands of lashes from the drugstore... thats all I can think of right now.
Nice haul! I was torn between MAC Superb and Magnetic Appeal EDSF. I ended up getting Magnetic Appeal.

That's a pretty one!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered Glamglow's new Thirstymud mask!! 



 

ETA: If anyone got the Hanae Mori lotion with the viceswap code and are willing to part with it,  PLEASE PM ME! I was so bummed I missed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ulta Color Coat Cream Eye Shadow Rose Gold-- I have it in a purple shade already and love it. 

Nyx Jumbo Shadow Stick in Rust
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I waited patiently to use my birthday gift cards. At Ulta I got the Too Faced perfect flush blush because it is in a cute package (sucker for that) but it looks great on too. The CK One mascara was the free Ulta bday gift. Full size $18 value.
At Sephora I decided on the Hourglass Luminous and a Dior coral lip balm. Two things I'd usually not spend my own mo

ney on. I swooned in store over the Dior balm!!!
And I got 6 free samples of Ole Henrickson and Algenist from the skincare expert there!!


Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hotpinkglitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went out today and bought 5 different concealers to see which would work best for my horrible dark under eye circles. I bought: Hard Candy Glamoflauge, Maybelline Fit Me, Maybelline Dream Lumi Touch, Maybelline Age Rewind, and Revlon Photo Ready. I'm hoping at least 1 of them will work for me! 
Hope you found one that works.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3Babydolls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really have to try to stop buying stuff! But there was one last thing I was drooling over and that was the revealed eye palette by coastal scents. I got it today and its GORGEOUS! I just stared at it for a min before I used it, it was so pretty! I feel really good about this purchase




Nice, I really want that palette reading this makes me want it even more.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NoelleNamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Estee Lauder Double Wear BB --All Day Glow and the BB Highlighter = Amazing! Lasts and creates a beautiful healthy sheen on my skin.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




My Butter London order arrived
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got a Sephora order last night- ordered Naked 3 for a gift.  Is it just me or are those shadows small?  I don't have any Naked palettes so maybe I'm crazy but it seemed so little!  I got all the extras though which was so exciting for me- Tarte Maracuja Oil which felt so nice on my face, I may alternate between that and my Caudalie Divine Oil just to mix things up.  My face is so happy with the oil though, these -20 windchills have been killing it.  Also got the FAB Cleanser and haven't tried it yet.. excited though!  I always see @usofjessamerica talking about it so I'm excited to actually try.  I also got glamglow eyes sample, Elizabeth and James set (looooooove the black.  Might have to get a rollerball or something when 3x points happens.), and a Lancome eye serum sample thing.. was expecting Ole Henriksen but to no avail.  I'm glad that's what they replaced though and not the E&amp;J or Glamglow!
Nice haul and whoever you gave naked3 to must be super happy.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *candicesj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After building a makeup collection to my liking, I'm on some sort of permanent low-buy. Exception is that I'm part of a year-long swap and April is my month so with that in mind, I'm finding it easier to be good, knowing I'm getting stuff in a couple months. Last things I purchased have been for swap-buddies, but right before that I bought myself an essence blush. Doesn't break the bank at 3$.
Nice, I love Essence products.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonblossom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd been looking for rollerballs for some of my favourite perfumes when I stumbled across this neat little contraption called the Travalo. It's got a little socket on the bottom, you pull the atomizer cap off any perfume you want and clip on the Travalo, pump it a few times, and it sucks perfume into the body. They're aluminium outside, so nice and durable.
Interesting...I would definitely like to try it.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  got 5 boxes today from sephora, hsn, ulta, birchbox, and illume! SO MANY NEW STUFF. also got a sample card in the mail for BENEFIT's NEW BB CREAM that will launch in February. I'm intrigued!
Sounds like you got some amazing mail, enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received my BB order. It cosmetics bye bye under eye concealer and it cosmetics anti aging lip stain.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to Walmart and saw a lot of Sensationail Gel nail polishes on sale for $5 (1/2 off). I originally grabbed 6 but I showed restraint and only brought 3. 





Pink Daisy, Taupe Tulips, and Miss Behave
That's a good deal.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So happy I got to go shopping today!!  What I got:


Maybelline Baby Lips in Quenched- smells like Fruit Loops and goes on like butter
Hard Candy Megawatt Smile in Gleaming, Glimmer, and Superficial- these looked pretty when I swatched them once I got home, plus I love that they have a tooth whitener with them (not that I need it per se, but its a great price for that to be included)
NYC Smooth Skin Loose Face Powder in Translucent- excited to try this as its my first powder!
Rimmel London Natural Bronzer in Sunshine- again, excited to have a real bronzer!  Also, its funny because to me this smells exactly like those makeup sets for little kids to play with... not that thats a bad thing
Freeman Feeling Beautiful Facial Clay Mask in Mint &amp; Lemon and Facial Revealing Peel-Off Mask in Pomegranate- just couldn't turn these babies down
Montagne Jeunesse Mud Pac in Dead Sea/Anti-Stress- see above!
Goody Ouchless Ribbon Elastics- seems like I've been seeing them everywhere lately and I've never even heard of them before so I got a few to try
NYC Dual Pencil Sharpener- only $0.93 so I figured it was worth it because I've been into jumbo lip pencils lately and feel like I'm gonna need it
Tree Hut Shea Sugar Body Scrub in Coconut Lime- OMG this smells delicious and heavenly.  I absolutely cannot wait to use this.  What makes it even better is that I had a $3 off coupon so I got this baby at half the price!

I can't stop staring at my goodies!
Great haul!


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellorigby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Picked this up at Target yesterday after seeing a coupon for the Parfumerie collection. Totally a dupe for Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream, though this took 3 coats and is already showing wear. Also picked up some up + up dip it nail polish remover for glitter removal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
So pretty.  I think I'm going to get this.


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 22, 2014)

I went to Sephora in JCP today.  I bought UD lipsticks in Obsessed and Lovelight, Also picked up a birthday gift and a perfume sample.





I bought a new pair of shoes and a shirt as well.  My boyfriend works at the Vans store and I always see such cute stuff there.


----------



## BSquared (Feb 22, 2014)

Stopped at ulta for an eyelash curler....I did not get an eyelash curler :'(


----------



## SaraP (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Stopped at ulta for an eyelash curler....I did not get an eyelash curler :'(




That Batiste dry shampoo is amazing!!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *geeko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Viva glam Rihanna lipstick and lipgloss








Let me know how you like them I keep going back and forth on getting it since I have so many reds.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3Babydolls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got 3 shades of Stila eye liners from sephora. Man I love those liners! I had been looking for the perfect olive green shade. I bought a stila and wow it's gorgeous! So naturally I needed more. Lol. They have so many shades I couldn't help myself. I'm kind of an eyeliner junkie.







I think I need to go look at those never tried the Stila eye liners.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ReadySetGlamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The new MAC lipsticks from their newest Spring collection - love them!
Nice those are really pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Makeupjnki32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anastasia brow pomade in ebony and Make Up Forever eyeshadow #4. Never had a high end black eyeshadow but its the best! So soft and blendable. Good for day and night. I wear it everyday!




Best purchases ever!!!
I love Anastasia products the brow pomade is on my wish list.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LoveMelissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yesterday I got a baked blush by E.L.F in the color Pinktastic, somewhat disappointed by the color payoff. I think it works better as a highlight. 
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonblossom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So uh whoops. The drugstore next to the store where I work was having a 20x Air Miles promotion. I may have come home with three of those L'Oreal Gold Dust polishes in Too Dimensional?, Sexy in Sequins, and Hidden Gems as well as two of those new Maybelline Color Show Kohl pencils in Green Envy and Vibrant Violet. 
Great colors!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

As if I needed 4 more blushes and more eyeshadow...but they were on clearance for $3 each at Dollar General and I couldn't help myself.

Maybelline color tattoo in Tough as Taupe
Maybelline dream bouncy blush in fresh pink, pink plum and rose petal
Covergirl clean glow blush in peaches




Those blushes are so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimb3rly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I purchased the Kiss Nails Gel Dress nail strips in French Dip, Sugar and Spice, and French Toast.  I'm on this antique floral kick right now.  I think I have spring fever.
I think  I do too, how do you like the nail strips?


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angie828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought some ELF goodies.  I got the makeup setting spray, some lipglosses, the green primer and the sparkly eye primer.
How do you like the setting spray?


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From Sephora:  Hourglass ambient lighting powder in Diffused Light - I love this so much.  It's so worth the money and I wish I had bought it sooner. Can't wait for the blushes to come back in stock.

Bite agave lip mask - Not impressed.  It leaves a weird film/taste in my mouth (so gross).  Might take it back.

Went to Ulta today to get the Revlon matte lip balms.  Every one of them was opened &amp; used/swatched.  Guess not. 




The Hourglass ambient  lighting powder are so pretty, enjoy!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Stopped at ulta for an eyelash curler....I did not get an eyelash curler :'(




You sound just like me. lol.


----------



## BoySarah (Feb 23, 2014)

Just one.  Stopped at Ulta .  Bare Minerals Marvelous Moxie Lip Gloss "Game Changer"


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Ulta order came in yesterday!  I got the Real Techniques brush set, Mally Eyeliners(on sale for $21), Mally Shadow sticks (on sale for 26.25).  The Smashbox powder, Matrix shampoo/conditioner packets and too faced shadow insurance peelie were my extras.

The two silver atomizers I ordered off Amazon.  They took forever to get here because they came from China!  I had no clue when I ordered but was wondering why the delivery time frame was like a month!




Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last purchase for a couple weeks, I swear! lol. I couldn't resist Sephora's 3X fragrance points. Soooo I ordered a Juicy Couture sample set &amp; a Benefit blush/lip combo set. With my order, I got the standard 3 samples plus I used the promocode SCENT4U and got 7 extra fragrance samples. I'm a Sephora junkie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Picked these up from Ulta. Gotta love BOGO
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



this week's purchases. whenever i get all my online purchases throughout this week, i'll post pics of all of it. &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Wow so many goodies to play with!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Uglystick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks fun, trustlust!  I bought this on Valentine's Day, ordered it from the madison ave new york store xD  I shall be wearing it with white jeans and brown boots which I will get sometime in the future






That's gorgeous, enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Most recent purchases:

These two dresses:









Two sweaters (grey and royal blue).

ONE lip butter (Strawberry Shortcake) and ONE Color Whisper (Mad for Magenta)...I stayed away from the beauty section besides those! Yay me. Haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Love your new dresses!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahzelada* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For make-up: I got, 2 ELF makeup brushes, a set of ELF falsies, and a baked makeup palette from Forever 21

For hair: I got Pureology Hydrate shampoo/ conditioner, Pureology Precious Oil, and Kenra Clarifying Shampoo (the best, ever)
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a mailer on friday for a free "All Hearts" full size lipstick from Clinique if redeemed at a Macy's counter. No purchase necessary. The sales woman wasn't pushy at all, saw my card and handed me the free lipstick. I did end up getting the "all about lips" because I really needed it. And she gave me the 2-week trial of repair wear laser focus. She said I could come in two weeks for another free one and she'd call me to remind me. I work by a counter, so why not.
The lipstick is incredibly pretty, reminds me of the sephora MUFE bday gift shade put with a little shimmer.







Forgive my rough cuticles in that pic, tonight is Monday mani night after the baby goes to sleep!
That's great specially because it was free!


----------



## tallison (Feb 23, 2014)

I needed to pick up Dry Shampoo, so I stopped by Walgreens...They didn't have the Dove kind I usually get, so I picked up Herbal Essences Dry Shampoo.  The scent is minty, which is odd, but overall it works great and is probably the least powdery dry shampoo I've ever used and its pretty cheap.  I think it might be a new favorite!!


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 23, 2014)

The husband: you wanna go out for breakfast and go to Ulta? Yeah,you buying?






Husband: do you spend this much money every time you go in here? $60 or so I just said, "of course not!" I wanted to say, "dude, your ass got off easy!" I have a sorority adviser meeting tonight in Iowa City. Right now I'm in Coral Ridge Mall I only went to Sephora to look. How'd that work for me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The sales associate showed me the Kat Von D line



The color is called l.u.v And I'm in love...


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made it halfway through my 3 month no-buy before being fatally tempted by the Dare to Go Nude Color Tattoos:









I also got 2 polishes, as Rite Aid is having a BOGO offer on Maybelline this week:








Those shadows are so pretty, that was definitely worth breaking a no-buy.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to Rite Aid to check out the Jesse's Girl palettes (for whatever reason I was super sad I did not get it in my Ipsy lol)





The palette was 3.19 and the nail polishes were 1.87 each!  They were 75% off.  I also picked up 50% Reese's peanut butter hearts.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I picked up Wet &amp; Wild Megalast Matte lipsticks in Cherry Picking and Sugar Plum Fairy last night.  They really are as good as everyone says!  I might have to go buy more.
Im dying to get my hands on those! I got mochalicious from my SS and im in love with the formula.


----------



## gingergirl12308 (Feb 23, 2014)

finaly found Maybeline Lash Discovery to use on my botto lashes. Also got the Benefit O2 foundation. It's okay, makes me a little greasy. Then got the Revlon Colorstay pressed powder, I usually use the Nearly naked one but decided to try something new, and cheaper!


----------



## BoySarah (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingergirl12308* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  finaly found Maybeline Lash Discovery to use on my botto lashes. Also got the Benefit O2 foundation. It's okay, makes me a little greasy. Then got the Revlon Colorstay pressed powder, I usually use the Nearly naked one but decided to try something new, and cheaper!
I'm with ya there..  I found the same issue with the Benefit O2 foundation.  I haven't tried the Lash Discovery.  How do you like it?


----------



## gingergirl12308 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm with ya there..  I found the same issue with the Benefit O2 foundation.  I haven't tried the Lash Discovery.  How do you like it?
The lash discovery is great for bottom lashes. A tiny brush to get the little lashes! I recommend the waterproof version to prevent smudging. 



Theres a picture with good comparison of the brush size, although I feel like it may be just a bit smaller, but not unmanageable. Haven't tried it on my upper lashes yet but may be good for a real natural "no makeup" look. Also the waterproof is easy to get off, did not have to rub really hard!


----------



## BoySarah (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingergirl12308* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The lash discovery is great for bottom lashes. A tiny brush to get the little lashes! I recommend the waterproof version to prevent smudging. 



Theres a picture with good comparison of the brush size, although I feel like it may be just a bit smaller, but not unmanageable. Haven't tried it on my upper lashes yet but may be good for a real natural "no makeup" look. Also the waterproof is easy to get off, did not have to rub really hard!
Thanks..I will find it and let you know how it works for me!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




My loot from the UD friends and fanatics sale arrived an hour ago




Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Recently purchased:

Zoya nail polish in Chita, Carter, Shay, Dove, Lux, Monet, and Dot (the last three are in the mail - new spring colors, hooray!)

Julep nail polish in Paris

The tarte Colored Clay TSV from QVC (love it - the CC stick and foundation are great, as are the blush/bronzer duo)

Nubian Heritage Olive Butter Soap - I love olive oil soap for my sensitive skin and am looking forward to trying this new brand

Sanuk shoes in the Bonita espadrille style - they might be considered kinda ugly, but they are soooo comfy in the spring and summer! 






Awesome haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Sanuk shoes in the Bonita espadrille style - they might be considered kinda ugly, but they are soooo comfy in the spring and summer! 



I *love* Sanuks!  I always thought they were overpriced, but hubby bought me these owl ones last year and they're AMAZING!  Perfect for when I'm running errands and want something more substantial than a sandal, but don't want to go to the trouble of hunting down "real" shoes &amp; socks.  They've held up wonderfully too!





Those are adorable!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JD Arias* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

 
How do you like it?


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first foray into Coastal Scents:





-10 shade Camoflauge concealer palette
-Revealed palette
-Hot pots in Herbal Green, Golden Avocado, Amethyst and Victorian Ruby
-Free sample of African Black Soap
-Smoky Eyes brush set

Got this all for $36 shipped! Can't beat that with a stick




I was really just after the Revealed palette, but just had to get up to $50 for free shipping lol! I really loved that they counted the $50 before applying the discount code, don't get that very often!

Swatches of the singles:





I'm in love, they're sooo buttery and pigmented for so cheap!! Except amethyst, but who cares for the price lol!
Fantastic haul and great price!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not really a "purchase," but it was an awesome mail day because I got a trade today that was all wrapped up adorable, it was like Xmas!






-Julie G textured Silver Bells
-Color Club Soft As Cashmere
-Nail Rock Velvet Burgundy
-Julep Jane, Bess, Rooney, Roc Solid, Jillian, Greta and Judi

I'm a happy camper today!
Great mail day, enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Ahhh, look at these sparkly babies!! Madden Girl brand. Originally 59.99, got them on clearance at Belk for 14.99!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That's an awesome deal!


----------



## Ginanimal (Feb 23, 2014)

About 3 days ago I purchased CoverGirl Clean Glow blush in Peaches. It's becoming my new favorite go-to blush because it goes on really light, it's highly blendable and it is buildable. It lives up to its name with the color, a peach leaning toward orange rather than pink.







Here is what it looks like on my NC30 skin:


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 23, 2014)

> The lash discovery is great for bottom lashes. A tiny brush to get the little lashes! I recommend the waterproof version to prevent smudging.Â
> 
> Theres a picture with good comparison of the brush size, although I feel like it may be just a bit smaller, but not unmanageable. Haven't tried it on my upper lashes yet but may be good for a real natural "no makeup" look. Also the waterproof is easy to get off, did not have to rub really hard!


 I used the waterproof one Wednesday and Thursday for my aunt's viewing and funeral. Out of the 15 mascaras I have it was the only waterproof one! I used it on my top lashes only and it worked well, not the best, but not too shabby. It lasted through both with no running. I didn't put anything on my lower lashes, I was afraid that no matter what I put on, it would run.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellorigby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Picked this up at Target yesterday after seeing a coupon for the Parfumerie collection. Totally a dupe for Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream, though this took 3 coats and is already showing wear. Also picked up some up + up dip it nail polish remover for glitter removal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
So pretty!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 24, 2014)

> About 3 days ago I purchased CoverGirl Clean Glow blush in Peaches. It's becoming my new favorite go-to blush because it goes on really light, it's highly blendable and it is buildable. It lives up to its name with the color, a peach leaning toward orange rather than pink.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what it looks like on my NC30 skin:


 My god, you are gorgeous!


----------



## Ginanimal (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My god, you are gorgeous!

Thank you, sweetheart! What a nice thing to say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 24, 2014)

I've wanted Zoya Chita since it came out.  Found it at Ulta for $5 yesterday.  Can't wait to wear it.


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've wanted Zoya Chita since it came out.  Found it at Ulta for $5 yesterday.  Can't wait to wear it. 
I got Chita at Ulta for 5 too, love it!  I also got Carter for the same price.  I need to go to Ulta more often to look for Zoya deals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Feb 24, 2014)

Okay... last haul for a while. 3 packages came in the mail today plus i HAD to include my new oils.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I had ordered some free samples this new company Epice was sending out, and those came today. It's purifying exfoliant, therapeutic moisturizer, &amp; a hydrating facial cleanser. Not super excited about it, but they were free, so meh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My Birchbox order came in today. Which included the LE Finds box, Hayadi Hair Relief Mask, and a Pick 2 (chapstick &amp; some kind of nourishing moisturizer that'll go into my "give away" stack).

My Too Faced 20% off sale order FINALLY arrived. I got the All I Want For Christmas set. Plus a sample Shadow Insurance in Candlelight &amp; a sample Lip Insurance.

Andddd my oils for my e-cig. Zombie Apocalypse by Alice in Vapeland. The yummiest flavor ever. This has been my go-to oil for about 2 months now. 

I'm kind of sad.. my boyfriend cut my hauls off for a couple of months... now all I'll be getting in the mail for a while is my regular sub boxes. ;(


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my beauty,com order in.  I also got a mini UD lipstick in Anarchy.  So sad in my hurry/haste to get that lippie I missed out on my 3 free samples.  Oh well at least I got ebates!




Nice, I love Anarchy.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amanda xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, I should take photos of my hauls! I quickly put everything away though..Habit. My last makeup purchases were from Estee Lauder, Clinique, and The Balm. I purchased the mary-lou manizer, cindy lou-manizer, both at half off. From Clinique, I bought the new nude palette..So, so gorgeous. Estee Lauder was the newest mascara, double-wear concealer (the new compact), and the doublewear bb highlight. On a side note..I love EVERYTHING. Haven't found fault yet!
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought some items from Brija Cosmetics. I got a sample of her Whitelighter eyeshadow in an Eco Emi box, and I really liked it and wanted to try more. I bought

Glittering Assemblage Cream Shadow       Sunrise Highlighting Powder and Blush       Sherlock Duo       Betsy's Sorbet 
I've tried some of it already. I'm not sure if I like the cream shadows consistency yet. I like the look of it though. I really like the Sunrise powder. It looks very ethereal with a pinky tone to it. The Sherlock duo is two eyeshadows (purple and silver) and a lip product. I haven't played with the lip product much yet, but I like the eyeshadows. Betsy's Sorbet is a pretty pinky peach eyeshadow.

It also came with 2 samples. One of them called Brave, an eyeshadow, is sooooo pretty. It's a shimmery green.

I'm definitely interested in trying more.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My Sephora order came in today. I couldn't resist 3x points. lol. I actually only BOUGHT 3 of these items the rest are samples. My items &amp; thoughts:

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy &amp; Viva La Juicy Noir .17 oz set - Juicy Couture is my favoriteeeeee &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't go wrong with Juicy frangraces.

Benefit Sugarlicious Lip &amp; Cheek kit - I love this even more in person than I did online. It's so freakin' cute. It included a .13oz Benetint, 0.13oz High Beam, 0.1oz Sugarbomb blush, and a .22oz Ultra Plush Sugarbomb lip gloss. This kit is going to be perfecttttt for summer. Excited to use it all.

Soap&amp;Glory HandFood 1.69oz hand cream - This smells so fresh and feels super good on my hands. Doesn't feel greasy at all. Will definitely purchase the big bottle soon &amp; keep this one in my purse.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My samplers included:

YvesSaintLauren Rebel Nudes glossy stains in no taboo, anarchist, naughty mauve

(The rest of these are frangrance samples)

Fresh Life

Acqua di Gioia (Giorgio Armani)

Luna Rossa (Prada)

l'eau for her (Narciso Rodriquez)

Follow Your Heart (Philosophy) - love this one!!

Him (Hanae Mori) 

Dior Addict (Dior)

Flora (Gucci) - love this as well!

And a peel off frangrance of Honey by Marc Jacobs. Not crazy about the smell, but this bottle is too too too cute!! 

All in all, a 57$ order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not too bad. I should be getting another 3-4 packages by Monday, but I won't get to post any this weekend, so look out for more hauls next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bsblibrarian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Sephora order that came yesterday:





Naked Basics Palette

Naked Basics Eyeliner Duo Thingy

Sephora Lip Liner

Little thing of shower gel (so I could hit $50 to get free shipping)

Freebies:

Deluxe D&amp;G Mascara sample

Buxom Foundation sample

Dior Addict perfume sample

Becca foundation sample

With a gift card, and free shipping, I ended up paying $43. (This was my first foray into buying 'big girl' cosmetics)

I also got my Ipsy box yesterday.

Still waiting on my Birchbox, and I also placed a Beauty.com order this afternoon.
Great choices!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Mac haul!  The only thing I have from Mac is the Pro Longwear Concealer which I absolutely love so I finally bit the bullet and got a few products that I've heard amazing things about.  I'll take any recommendations you ladies have as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

eyeshadow in Shroom and Wedge

lipstick in Snob

prep + prime in Light Boost

paint pot in Painterly

I also have Ulta and Lush packages on their way to me.. as a result I'm going on a no-buy until my birthday in April




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



A combination of Sephora, Birchbox, Nordstrom, and Amazon hauls.

(not pictured) Too Faced 20% off haul w/ Pretty Rebel palette and mascara.

Still waiting for my UD haul.

I'm seriously hauled out.
Awesome haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These came today:  Zoya Monet, Lux, and Dot from the new spring collection. The top of my Monet was cracked so they are sending a new one.  The polish is gummy but I still might try to do a manicure with it because I've been looking forward to getting this polish for over a month now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Those are so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a bunch of CVS coupons and extra bucks, so I bought a few things today:

2 CVS brand makeup remover wipes

Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse foundation in Porcelain Ivory

Revlon Parfumerie polish in Wintermint (so pretty!)

Maybelline MasterDuo eyeliner in Violet Lustre

Burt's Bees Herbal Blemish Stick





Not terribly exciting, but since I'm on a low-buy and ended up paying only a few bucks out of pocket, I'm happy! I looked at the Revlon Matte Balm stains, but my CVS is only stocking a few colors, and not the ones I really want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, and unrelated to beauty...I got some cute things at a new thrift/antique store we have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Crappy picture, sorry!





And some more 75% off valentines chocolate at Walgreens.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Love the tea pot.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *imelysa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i picked up the Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin enhancer in SX06 and im completely IN LOVE WITH IT!!

you just need a tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiny little bit and it gives you a flawless finish.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Eeeee! My mail ran before I left coming to my boyfriend's house, and my Amazon package I've been anxiously awaiting came! I am so super pysched about this haul.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








 
Sorry for the craptastic pictures, my boyfriend doesn't have the greatest lighting for this kind of thing. lol. My purchases are as follows:

*stila In the Light Palette (39$)* - I actually like this more than I thought I would. I've never tried stila before, so I just wanted to see the quality. This palette came with a how-to look book &amp; a full size Smudge Stick

*LORAC Unzipped Palette (40$)* - Ahhhh, thissss is what I've been waiting for. This palette is like the Naked palette for me. The colors are so so so dang pretty and super pigmented. This came with a sample size of Behind the Scenes eye primer that I probably won't use.

*LORAC Front Cover Amazon Exclusive Collection *Limited Edition* (32$)* - For 32 bucks, I couldn't pass this up. It comes with a LORAC makeup bag that'll get some kind of use (I can never have enough bags). Four single eyeshadows: Star quality(LOVE), Celebutante, Delight, After Party. Baked Matte Satin Blush in Velvet Rope (super excited about this).  LORAC PRO mascara. And LORAC Lips with Benefits in Nick (this is so gorgeous in the bottle that I don't even wanna open it). These are all full size products, so I couldn't NOT buy this. lol.

After a 100$ gift card from work &amp; Amazon free shipping over 50$, I paid 11$ for this. Woo hoo hoo!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If anyone wants swatches / close ups of anything, let me know. &lt;3
Wow that was an awesome deal!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 25, 2014)

So I forget which one of my fellow MUT-ers sent it to me as a sample in a swap, but I did get packets of Fekkai Shea Butter Shampoo and Conditioner.  My hair has been horribly dried out this winter and I figured I would give this a shot.  It worked AMAZING and I went out and purchased full sized bottles from Target.  My hair is soooo soft and the scent is really light and pleasant. They were $20 apiece but I will probably use up the bottles in time for the weather to be gentler on my hair so I can switch back to my normal routine...hopefully.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
OMG I'm absolutely drooling over those gorgeous colors.  Good choices!!
Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I needed some lighter colors for spring and summer, I feel like a lot of my polish collection is dark shades right now.  I think next I am going to order these two:

Zoya Cole





Zoya Dillon





Those colors definitely remind me of spring.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hooray for Friday and a great mail day!





My Birchbox order: BB Find box (love this, it is like it was custom made for me all pink!  Woo hoo, wish I got the CG shadow in something other than ice queen-white ish silver?), CS Revealed and pick 2





And Victoria's Secret order.  Hot pink leopard beach bag and bra
Awesome mail day! Loved what you got in your BB finds box, currently waiting on mine.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, I blew what ever I had left in my budget for this month and the next 3 months getting some pretty Bobbi Brown nail polishes for Spring, blush, lip gloss, eye liner, finishing powder(lovely) and then I got a free tote bag filled with high end samples, Bobbi Brown eye shadow compact, 2 mascara, eye cream from Bobbi brown! Didn't make out too bad on the free stuff, I just find I don't get the colors I absolutely love in the boxes I get, so I decided to order what I use every day and try t he stuff out I get in the boxes instead of being so dependent on them for every day!!
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Where did you get your Bobbi Brown GWP at? Sounds great!!

Neiman Marcus. If you bought $50 BB you got a free mascara. If you bought $125 any beauty (I think) you got the tote bag and lots of high end samples, and if you bought $150 BB you got the mascara that you got with $50 purchase, the Neiman Marcus beauty bag and then the BB compact with 8 shadows, mascara, and cream. Hope this helps. I spent $155.00 and got the above. Nice gwps.


----------



## amandah (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  





And Victoria's Secret order.  Hot pink leopard beach bag and bra
That bag 






i neeeed it!!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just placed a Sephora order to use some gift cards I had. I had a cart all planned out, waiting for a gift card to come in and when I went to check out, at the bottom of the screen were the "Beauty Grab" and it had an OCC Lip Tar Mini Duo and I've been wanting to try those for so long, so I had to remove something and change my whole cart to get the amount right again LOL It was $14.50, so it seemed like a decent price to me for a chance to try them before splurging on full sizes or one of the 12 piece mini kits (I missed out on the 4 mini packs around the holidays). The colors in it are Lovecraft and Psycho.

I also grabbed two Sephora brand glitter shadows ($5 each) and you get a free 4 pan palette when you buy 2 shadows. I used the SEPHORAJAMS code to get the earbuds, too. I'm really excited to try the Lip Tars!
Nice haul, I missed the OCC lip tar minis around the holidays will have to go look up this duo. I got Strumpet from my SS and its a beautiful color.


----------



## PhoebeMom (Feb 25, 2014)

Olay Total Effects Moisturizer with SPF 30- Wet n Wild eyeshadow trio (Knock on wood ) Maybelline Big Eyes Mascara in Very Black Maybelline lip color in Touchable Taupe All of these were Rite Aid purchases!!


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 25, 2014)

> About 3 days ago I purchased CoverGirl Clean Glow blush in Peaches. It's becoming my new favorite go-to blush because it goes on really light, it's highly blendable and it is buildable. It lives up to its name with the color, a peach leaning toward orange rather than pink. Here is what it looks like on my NC30 skin:


 I got that same blush a few weeks ago and I love it! It looks really good on you!


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 25, 2014)

From Birchbox (spent $10 out of pocket with points, yay!) Mally Evercolor Starlight waterproof eyeliner 10 piece library. The box is soooo cute!



Swatched a few on my hand and am not sure I'm impressed with the staying power though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to Sephora in JCP today.  I bought UD lipsticks in Obsessed and Lovelight, Also picked up a birthday gift and a perfume sample.





I bought a new pair of shoes and a shirt as well.  My boyfriend works at the Vans store and I always see such cute stuff there.




I have those 2 UD lipsticks and I love them. The shoes are super cute.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Stopped at ulta for an eyelash curler....I did not get an eyelash curler :'(




Nice haul!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 25, 2014)

> My first MAC lippie was Russian red and its still my go to red when I want to feel glamorous.


 I love, love love MAC Lipstick and whenever I am in Nordstroms (the only place around here that sells MAC) I check out the different colors and buy, buy buy! Glad it makes you feel glamorous! It would me too! Nancy


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just one.  Stopped at Ulta .  Bare Minerals Marvelous Moxie Lip Gloss "Game Changer"

 
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I needed to pick up Dry Shampoo, so I stopped by Walgreens...They didn't have the Dove kind I usually get, so I picked up Herbal Essences Dry Shampoo.  The scent is minty, which is odd, but overall it works great and is probably the least powdery dry shampoo I've ever used and its pretty cheap.  I think it might be a new favorite!!  




I had no clue Herbal Essence made dry shampoo, will have to check that out.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The husband: you wanna go out for breakfast and go to Ulta?
Yeah,you buying?







Husband: do you spend this much money every time you go in here? $60 or so
I just said, "of course not!"
I wanted to say, "dude, your ass got off easy!"

I have a sorority adviser meeting tonight in Iowa City. Right now I'm in Coral Ridge Mall
I only went to Sephora to look. How'd that work for me?




The sales associate showed me the Kat Von D line




The color is called l.u.v
And I'm in love...


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

From Birchbox (spent $10 out of pocket with points, yay!) Mally Evercolor Starlight waterproof eyeliner 10 piece library. The box is soooo cute!





Swatched a few on my hand and am not sure I'm impressed with the staying power though




These have been tempting me. You'll have to let us know how they are once you've had a chance to test them


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingergirl12308* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm with ya there..  I found the same issue with the Benefit O2 foundation.  I haven't tried the Lash Discovery.  How do you like it?
The lash discovery is great for bottom lashes. A tiny brush to get the little lashes! I recommend the waterproof version to prevent smudging. 



Theres a picture with good comparison of the brush size, although I feel like it may be just a bit smaller, but not unmanageable. Haven't tried it on my upper lashes yet but may be good for a real natural "no makeup" look. Also the waterproof is easy to get off, did not have to rub really hard!


Quote: Originally Posted by *gingergirl12308* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  finaly found Maybeline Lash Discovery to use on my botto lashes. Also got the Benefit O2 foundation. It's okay, makes me a little greasy. Then got the Revlon Colorstay pressed powder, I usually use the Nearly naked one but decided to try something new, and cheaper!
I currently use the Clinique bottom lash but I like the brush on the Lash discovery.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ginanimal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  About 3 days ago I purchased CoverGirl Clean Glow blush in Peaches. It's becoming my new favorite go-to blush because it goes on really light, it's highly blendable and it is buildable. It lives up to its name with the color, a peach leaning toward orange rather than pink.







Here is what it looks like on my NC30 skin:




Looks great on you!


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 25, 2014)

Napoleon Perdis lipgloss set with 5 colors ($20 at Ulta, score!  They are quite small at .1 oz. but I love the colors)





Rimmel Kate Spade lipstick in Airy Fairy, on sale at Walgreens for $2.99 (photo via amberlikes.blogspot.com)





Essie Nail Polish in Bobbing For Baubles - on sale at Walgreens for $4.50 (photo via karlasugar.net )





This Skunkfunk dress on eBay - Skunkfunk is one of my favorite European brands but they only have US stores in SF and NY so I have to buy online.





And two bottles of Orly Sparkling Garbage, one of my all time favorite polishes.  One for me (for when I run out of my current) and one as a gift for my friend. (photo via www.thepolishaholic.com )





Aaaaaand I've been spending way too much money lately.  I need to no-buy for a while after my Julep order comes in and the Zoya order I'll probably place in the next few weeks.

I always liked to polish my nails but basically bought whatever was in the sale bin at the drug store.  Now that I'm getting more into higher end brands and all these different finishes I am having so much fun!  I think after my Zoya and Julep sprees I have to stop for a while though, ha ha.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gingergirl12308* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The lash discovery is great for bottom lashes. A tiny brush to get the little lashes! I recommend the waterproof version to prevent smudging. 



Theres a picture with good comparison of the brush size, although I feel like it may be just a bit smaller, but not unmanageable. Haven't tried it on my upper lashes yet but may be good for a real natural "no makeup" look. Also the waterproof is easy to get off, did not have to rub really hard!

I used the waterproof one Wednesday and Thursday for my aunt's viewing and funeral. Out of the 15 mascaras I have it was the only waterproof one! I used it on my top lashes only and it worked well, not the best, but not too shabby. It lasted through both with no running. I didn't put anything on my lower lashes, I was afraid that no matter what I put on, it would run. Sorry about your aunt.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've wanted Zoya Chita since it came out.  Found it at Ulta for $5 yesterday.  Can't wait to wear it. 
That's such a great color! I thought I wouldn't like it when I got it but after putting it on the first time I was in love.


----------



## gingerneko (Feb 25, 2014)

Sephora b'day gift card order: 

Shiseido Eyelash Curler (at long last, a decent curler!)

Tarte Prime, Shine &amp; Define Tarte-To-Go Kit (at $10, why not?)

Agave Oil Treatment

Alas, they were out of the Clinique Cheek Pop colors I wanted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Anyone tried the Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade? The Auburn is nearly a perfect match colorwise, and I have a hell of a time finding a match for my sorta-red-sorta-brown brows that don't really match my hair.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Feb 25, 2014)

I finally found the new Maybelline Color Tattoos in my local CVS tonight.  I bought all 6.  I have no will power.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 25, 2014)

> I had no clue Herbal Essence made dry shampoo, will have to check that out.


 I have it and their new cleansing conditioner and really like them.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had no clue Herbal Essence made dry shampoo, will have to check that out.
I know you cannot go to Target but if any of your family does they currently have the mini ones of the Herbal Essences (travel sized) clearanced out to $.98!  I want to buy one so bad but I have Psst, Klorane and Batiste minis to use first.  The life of a beauty product hoarder!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay... last haul for a while. 3 packages came in the mail today plus i HAD to include my new oils.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I had ordered some free samples this new company Epice was sending out, and those came today. It's purifying exfoliant, therapeutic moisturizer, &amp; a hydrating facial cleanser. Not super excited about it, but they were free, so meh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My Birchbox order came in today. Which included the LE Finds box, Hayadi Hair Relief Mask, and a Pick 2 (chapstick &amp; some kind of nourishing moisturizer that'll go into my "give away" stack).

My Too Faced 20% off sale order FINALLY arrived. I got the All I Want For Christmas set. Plus a sample Shadow Insurance in Candlelight &amp; a sample Lip Insurance.

Andddd my oils for my e-cig. Zombie Apocalypse by Alice in Vapeland. The yummiest flavor ever. This has been my go-to oil for about 2 months now. 

I'm kind of sad.. my boyfriend cut my hauls off for a couple of months... now all I'll be getting in the mail for a while is my regular sub boxes. ;(
Awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I forget which one of my fellow MUT-ers sent it to me as a sample in a swap, but I did get packets of Fekkai Shea Butter Shampoo and Conditioner.  My hair has been horribly dried out this winter and I figured I would give this a shot.  It worked AMAZING and I went out and purchased full sized bottles from Target.  My hair is soooo soft and the scent is really light and pleasant. They were $20 apiece but I will probably use up the bottles in time for the weather to be gentler on my hair so I can switch back to my normal routine...hopefully. 
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PhoebeMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Olay Total Effects Moisturizer with SPF 30-
Wet n Wild eyeshadow trio (Knock on wood )
Maybelline Big Eyes Mascara in Very Black
Maybelline lip color in Touchable Taupe
All of these were Rite Aid purchases!!


Nice haul! I love the WnW shadows I got them from my SS.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

From Birchbox (spent $10 out of pocket with points, yay!) Mally Evercolor Starlight waterproof eyeliner 10 piece library. The box is soooo cute!





Swatched a few on my hand and am not sure I'm impressed with the staying power though




Those look so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My first MAC lippie was Russian red and its still my go to red when I want to feel glamorous.

I love, love love MAC Lipstick and whenever I am in Nordstroms (the only place around here that sells MAC) I check out the different colors and buy, buy buy! Glad it makes you feel glamorous! It would me too! Nancy Thanks for the sweet comment! Russian red is the perfect red, I also love Lady Danger.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Napoleon Perdis lipgloss set with 5 colors ($20 at Ulta, score!  They are quite small at .1 oz. but I love the colors)





Rimmel Kate Spade lipstick in Airy Fairy, on sale at Walgreens for $2.99 (photo via amberlikes.blogspot.com)





Essie Nail Polish in Bobbing For Baubles - on sale at Walgreens for $4.50 (photo via karlasugar.net )





This Skunkfunk dress on eBay - Skunkfunk is one of my favorite European brands but they only have US stores in SF and NY so I have to buy online.





And two bottles of Orly Sparkling Garbage, one of my all time favorite polishes.  One for me (for when I run out of my current) and one as a gift for my friend. (photo via www.thepolishaholic.com )





Aaaaaand I've been spending way too much money lately.  I need to no-buy for a while after my Julep order comes in and the Zoya order I'll probably place in the next few weeks.

I always liked to polish my nails but basically bought whatever was in the sale bin at the drug store.  Now that I'm getting more into higher end brands and all these different finishes I am having so much fun!  I think after my Zoya and Julep sprees I have to stop for a while though, ha ha.
Great haul, I need that nail polish in my life!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerneko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sephora b'day gift card order: 

Shiseido Eyelash Curler (at long last, a decent curler!)

Tarte Prime, Shine &amp; Define Tarte-To-Go Kit (at $10, why not?)

Agave Oil Treatment

Alas, they were out of the Clinique Cheek Pop colors I wanted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Anyone tried the Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade? The Auburn is nearly a perfect match colorwise, and I have a hell of a time finding a match for my sorta-red-sorta-brown brows that don't really match my hair.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimb3rly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally found the new Maybelline Color Tattoos in my local CVS tonight.  I bought all 6.  I have no will power.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I would have done the same lol.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had no clue Herbal Essence made dry shampoo, will have to check that out.

I have it and their new cleansing conditioner and really like them. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had no clue Herbal Essence made dry shampoo, will have to check that out.
I know you cannot go to Target but if any of your family does they currently have the mini ones of the Herbal Essences (travel sized) clearanced out to $.98!  I want to buy one so bad but I have Psst, Klorane and Batiste minis to use first.  The life of a beauty product hoarder!

I have dry shampoo for a while but I still love trying new ones, yup im definitely a hoarder. I will have to ask and see if someone will go and pick one up for me.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Feb 25, 2014)

I just bought the insert for my MAC palette, a shirt from Luvocracy, and six eye shadows from Coastal scents. Then at forever 21 I got two shirts, a pair of shorts, three rings in a pack, and two necklaces. Today I gave into Little Black Bag's sale and bought a necklace for me and one for my best friend for her birthday. I also got a pack of nail strips from there too. I somehow have managed spend not quite $90 on all of it. Not sure how I managed that, but boy do I feel accomplished!


----------



## Tanwundi (Feb 25, 2014)

I just ordered two Muji acrylic storages systems




!!! I bought the five drawer and the large two drawer. I'm super excited to have my makeup looking a little more sleek and organized.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 25, 2014)

> From Birchbox (spent $10 out of pocket with points, yay!) Mally Evercolor Starlight waterproof eyeliner 10 piece library. The box is soooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Swatched a few on my hand and am not sure I'm impressed with the staying power though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I bought the set last week from BB with 500 points! It is cute, but haven't had the chance to try them all out. Did try the green and it stayed all day!!! Loved it!


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 26, 2014)

Just got my macys.com order, I was buying some glassware and needed to add a filler to get to free shipping so I picked up a new toner (alcohol and witch hazel free as recommended by my aesthetician) and got a million samples for free. 








Origins Make a Difference Toner

Origins GinZing Mascara

Origins GinZing Eye Cream

Origins Dr Weil Cleanser

Lady Million Perfume sample

Calvin Klein Euphoria Perfume sample

Uomo Cologne Sample

Fan di Fendi Perfume Sample

Michael Kors Perfume Sample

Burberry Brit Rhythm Cologne Sample


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 26, 2014)

I cancelled my birchbox, so I used all my points and giftcards for my final haul!

*Liz Earle Instant Boostâ„¢ Skin Tonic*

F01120/005

1

$23.90

*Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector*

818399010520

1

$58.00

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)*

5823

1

$10.00

*Caudalie Divine Oil - 100 ml*

3522930001089

1

$49.00

Subtotal

$140.90

Shipping &amp; Handling

$0.00

Discount (25% Off 13 Months Anniversary , 13months25, Free Sample Pack with Purchase)

-$42.73

Tax

$6.14

500 reward points

-$50.00

Gift Card (BBX5JSFVFCHSC7MD)

-$10.00

Gift Card (BBX5JO3T1RHHX6VR)

-$10.00

Gift Card (BBX5D3G3QJ75Z5ZJ)

-$10.00

*Grand Total*

*$24.31*



The pick two had a bright red LAQA&amp;Co lip pencil and embryolisse lait-creme concentrate. I'm very happy with my final haul!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 26, 2014)

It was an excellent mail day! Got my Sephora order, I purchased the following: Make Up For Ever lab shine lipgloss in D8 and D14 2 Sephora atomizers Benefit fake up Benefit gimme brow (I'm so in love with this!) Sephora universal lip liner Shower cap in lagoon Freebies were: VIBLUXE promo, birthday gift, Tory Burch perfume sample, Bumble and Bumble surf samples, Anastasia Beverly Hills brow powder. Rosabotanica 500 point perk


----------



## trustlust (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cancelled my birchbox, so I used all my points and giftcards for my final haul!

*Liz Earle Instant Boostâ„¢ Skin Tonic*

F01120/005

1

$23.90

*Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector*

818399010520

1

$58.00

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)*

5823

1

$10.00

*Caudalie Divine Oil - 100 ml*

3522930001089

1

$49.00

Subtotal

$140.90

Shipping &amp; Handling

$0.00

Discount (25% Off 13 Months Anniversary , 13months25, Free Sample Pack with Purchase)

-$42.73

Tax

$6.14

500 reward points

-$50.00

Gift Card (BBX5JSFVFCHSC7MD)

-$10.00

Gift Card (BBX5JO3T1RHHX6VR)

-$10.00

Gift Card (BBX5D3G3QJ75Z5ZJ)

-$10.00

*Grand Total*

*$24.31*



The pick two had a bright red LAQA&amp;Co lip pencil and embryolisse lait-creme concentrate. I'm very happy with my final haul!
Dang girl, you did good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cancelled my birchbox, so I used all my points and giftcards for my final haul!

*Liz Earle Instant Boostâ„¢ Skin Tonic*

F01120/005

1

$23.90

*Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector*

818399010520

1

$58.00

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)*

5823

1

$10.00

*Caudalie Divine Oil - 100 ml*

3522930001089

1

$49.00

Subtotal

$140.90

Shipping &amp; Handling

$0.00

Discount (25% Off 13 Months Anniversary , 13months25, Free Sample Pack with Purchase)

-$42.73

Tax

$6.14

500 reward points

-$50.00

Gift Card (BBX5JSFVFCHSC7MD)

-$10.00

Gift Card (BBX5JO3T1RHHX6VR)

-$10.00

Gift Card (BBX5D3G3QJ75Z5ZJ)

-$10.00

*Grand Total*

*$24.31*



The pick two had a bright red LAQA&amp;Co lip pencil and embryolisse lait-creme concentrate. I'm very happy with my final haul!
WOW! fantastic order and fantastic point saving skills right there! also, great pick two! good job


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you @trustlust  and @usofjessamerica! I felt a little guilty that I still spent money..but realized I got everything for the price of the liz earle toner...so I no longer feel guilty! It was a great good-bye to birchbox haul!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you @trustlust  and @usofjessamerica! I felt a little guilty that I still spent money..but realized I got everything for the price of the liz earle toner...so I no longer feel guilty! It was a great good-bye to birchbox haul!
this may be a dumb question.. but do you get the gift cards on like a promo or were they giftcards someone bought you?


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 26, 2014)

Today, I bought:

BaubleBar Aztec Gem Bib in brown

BaubleBar Swat Surprise pack

Rimmel Stay Matte Foundaton in Ivory

Rimmel Kate Moss lipstick in 101

I love the lipstick! I was worried it was too similar to my Revlon matte balm in Elusive, but I put both on my lips side-by-side and they're definitely different! I'll try the foundation tomorrow to make sure it's the right color.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misskelliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought the insert for my MAC palette, a shirt from Luvocracy, and six eye shadows from Coastal scents. Then at forever 21 I got two shirts, a pair of shorts, three rings in a pack, and two necklaces. Today I gave into Little Black Bag's sale and bought a necklace for me and one for my best friend for her birthday. I also got a pack of nail strips from there too. I somehow have managed spend not quite $90 on all of it. Not sure how I managed that, but boy do I feel accomplished!
That's awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tanwundi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered two Muji acrylic storages systems



!!! I bought the five drawer and the large two drawer. I'm super excited to have my makeup looking a little more sleek and organized.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellorigby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my macys.com order, I was buying some glassware and needed to add a filler to get to free shipping so I picked up a new toner (alcohol and witch hazel free as recommended by my aesthetician) and got a million samples for free. 








Origins Make a Difference Toner

Origins GinZing Mascara

Origins GinZing Eye Cream

Origins Dr Weil Cleanser

Lady Million Perfume sample

Calvin Klein Euphoria Perfume sample

Uomo Cologne Sample

Fan di Fendi Perfume Sample

Michael Kors Perfume Sample

Burberry Brit Rhythm Cologne Sample 
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cancelled my birchbox, so I used all my points and giftcards for my final haul!

*Liz Earle Instant Boostâ„¢ Skin Tonic*

F01120/005

1

$23.90

*Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector*

818399010520

1

$58.00

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)*

5823

1

$10.00

*Caudalie Divine Oil - 100 ml*

3522930001089

1

$49.00

Subtotal

$140.90

Shipping &amp; Handling

$0.00

Discount (25% Off 13 Months Anniversary , 13months25, Free Sample Pack with Purchase)

-$42.73

Tax

$6.14

500 reward points

-$50.00

Gift Card (BBX5JSFVFCHSC7MD)

-$10.00

Gift Card (BBX5JO3T1RHHX6VR)

-$10.00

Gift Card (BBX5D3G3QJ75Z5ZJ)

-$10.00

*Grand Total*

*$24.31*



The pick two had a bright red LAQA&amp;Co lip pencil and embryolisse lait-creme concentrate. I'm very happy with my final haul!
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It was an excellent mail day! Got my Sephora order, I purchased the following:
Make Up For Ever lab shine lipgloss in D8 and D14
2 Sephora atomizers
Benefit fake up
Benefit gimme brow (I'm so in love with this!)
Sephora universal lip liner
Shower cap in lagoon
Freebies were: VIBLUXE promo, birthday gift, Tory Burch perfume sample, Bumble and Bumble surf samples, Anastasia Beverly Hills brow powder.
Rosabotanica 500 point perk



That's an awesome haul! How do you like the universal lip liner its been in my cart but im not so sure about it.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today, I bought:

BaubleBar Aztec Gem Bib in brown

BaubleBar Swat Surprise pack

Rimmel Stay Matte Foundaton in Ivory

Rimmel Kate Moss lipstick in 101

I love the lipstick! I was worried it was too similar to my Revlon matte balm in Elusive, but I put both on my lips side-by-side and they're definitely different! I'll try the foundation tomorrow to make sure it's the right color.
Nice!


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today, I bought:

BaubleBar Aztec Gem Bib in brown

BaubleBar Swat Surprise pack

Rimmel Stay Matte Foundaton in Ivory

Rimmel Kate Moss lipstick in 101

I love the lipstick! I was worried it was too similar to my Revlon matte balm in Elusive, but I put both on my lips side-by-side and they're definitely different! I'll try the foundation tomorrow to make sure it's the right color.
I love the Rimmel Kate Moss lipsticks too!  I have about 8-9 of them now.  I also have 101 and it's such a pretty bright pink.  I think for the price point they are great lipsticks.  I wear 107 when I'm feeling vampy!


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 27, 2014)

Ulta got me yesterday.  I found a wall of clearance polish - it was like a little slice of heaven.  I picked up a set of 3 headbands that was supposed to be $4.50 but rang in as $.01 for some reason.  I would have corrected her on that but I was in a rush and didn't check my receipt til later.  Also got Zoya Flynn, Zoya Claudine, Orly Teal Unreal, Piggy Polish in a light teal/blue shade, Zoya Neve, Zoya Odette, and Zoya Arabella.  Total was $32 with the $3.50 off coupon.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ulta got me yesterday.  I found a wall of clearance polish - it was like a little slice of heaven.  I picked up a set of 3 headbands that was supposed to be $4.50 but rang in as $.01 for some reason.  I would have corrected her on that but I was in a rush and didn't check my receipt til later.  Also got Zoya Flynn, Zoya Claudine, Orly Teal Unreal, Piggy Polish in a light teal/blue shade, Zoya Neve, Zoya Odette, and Zoya Arabella.  Total was $32 with the $3.50 off coupon.
Wow, I wish my Ulta had this many polishes on clearance.  You got a great deal!


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, I wish my Ulta had this many polishes on clearance.  You got a great deal!  
I couldn't pass it up!  Odette was not on clearance but all the other Zoya ones were $4.99 and the Piggy Polish was $2.99


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today, I bought:

BaubleBar Aztec Gem Bib in brown

BaubleBar Swat Surprise pack

Rimmel Stay Matte Foundaton in Ivory

Rimmel Kate Moss lipstick in 101

I love the lipstick! I was worried it was too similar to my Revlon matte balm in Elusive, but I put both on my lips side-by-side and they're definitely different! I'll try the foundation tomorrow to make sure it's the right color.
LOVE the Stay Matte Foundation! I just picked up the Stay Matte Primer the other day too, and it's also pretty fantastic


----------



## BSquared (Feb 27, 2014)

The final purchase before no buy starts....


----------



## saku (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The final purchase before no buy starts....

 
good luck on your no-buy!


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOVE the Stay Matte Foundation! I just picked up the Stay Matte Primer the other day too, and it's also pretty fantastic 





Don't say that! Then I might have to buy that, too


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ulta got me yesterday.  I found a wall of clearance polish - it was like a little slice of heaven.  I picked up a set of 3 headbands that was supposed to be $4.50 but rang in as $.01 for some reason.  I would have corrected her on that but I was in a rush and didn't check my receipt til later.  Also got Zoya Flynn, Zoya Claudine, Orly Teal Unreal, Piggy Polish in a light teal/blue shade, Zoya Neve, Zoya Odette, and Zoya Arabella.  Total was $32 with the $3.50 off coupon.
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The final purchase before no buy starts....




Nice haul, I love the mint julep mask its one of my favorites.


----------



## Tanwundi (Mar 2, 2014)

I managed to score a Beauty Blender for $13.00 Canadian.


----------



## gingerneko (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gifecond one.  Where are they from? Thanks everyone! They're from ModCloth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Both super comfy! The galaxy one is pretty short (but I'm about 5'8", fairly tall) but works super well over tights and/or leggings, and is super twirly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

About how long from waist to hem? I'm 5'7" and I've had my eye on that exact dress.


----------



## Amanda xo (Mar 3, 2014)

The first photo is a CVS haul..I think it worked out to about $36. I had no extrabucks, but got a total of $8.75 back..Not terrible.

The second photo is my receipt for the third photo which is my Giant haul. It's a grocery store for those of you not familiar. They had a whole cart of makeup 75% off. I also had coupons, thus cutting that to less than half.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I recently bought from Bloomingdale's (online), too. I bought two Clinique items- a chubby stick (the name is forgetting me but it is something such as bountiful beige..I think!) and an eyeliner in intense truffle. I love them both so far! I also got the Clinique GWP as long as mystery samples for spending at least $25. The mystery samples included a large, orange, nylon bag, and inside there was a perfume vial sample, a moisturizer packet sample, a dual ended lipstick/lip gloss from Estee Lauder, and a Bloomingdale's branded miniemergency kit. I also got a bag with four perfume vials, an eye cream packet sample, and a shower gel packet sample. I definitely felt the love for only having spent roughly $35 with tax! I have bought more in the past and gotten nothing.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 3, 2014)

I've bought so much stuff recently and I'm still waiting for orders from Sephora, Medusa's Makeup, Victorian Disco, Zoya, and First Aid Beauty. I should probably go over to the no buy support group...





From Pacifica (I used the Ipsy code, so I think everything was like 20% off)

-Sea Foam Complete Face Wash

-Brazilian Mango Grapefruit Body Wash

-Island Vanilla Lotion Wipes

-Persian Rose Perfume Roll On

-Tibetian Mountain Temple Solid Perfume Sample

-H2O+ Hand and Cuticle Cream from Beauty Box 5 for sending me a duplicate item in my box last month

From Starlooks (Free with loyalty code)

-Gem eyeliners in Fancy and Roseate

-Empty palette (they have so many pretty eyeshadows, so I figured I'd get this and buy some of their shadows)

Birchbox Finds Box (This was only $3 since I used points for it)

From Skyn Iceland (used their Ipsy code and got 50% off one item and 20%? off the other)

-Icelandic Relief Eye Cream (my favorite stuff in the whole world, but it's usually so expensive)

-Quench Kit for Thirsty Skin


----------



## gingergirl12308 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PhoebeMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Olay Total Effects Moisturizer with SPF 30-
Wet n Wild eyeshadow trio (Knock on wood )
Maybelline Big Eyes Mascara in Very Black
Maybelline lip color in Touchable Taupe
All of these were Rite Aid purchases!!


How do you like the olay moisturizer? I've heard good things about their line and want to try their eye serum as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingergirl12308 (Mar 3, 2014)

Just bought the First Aid Beauty Anti-Redness serum. I wouldn't really consider it a serum, the texture and consistency is more on the side of a light moisturizer. As far as it working I have yet to see, I just applied it last night and haven't checked the mirror.

http://www.sephora.com/anti-redness-serum-P248409?skuId=1217769


----------



## trustlust (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amanda xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  











The first photo is a CVS haul..I think it worked out to about $36. I had no extrabucks, but got a total of $8.75 back..Not terrible.

*The second photo is my receipt for the third photo which is my Giant haul. It's a grocery store for those of you not familiar. They had a whole cart of makeup 75% off. I also had coupons, thus cutting that to less than half.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

I recently bought from Bloomingdale's (online), too. I bought two Clinique items- a chubby stick (the name is forgetting me but it is something such as bountiful beige..I think!) and an eyeliner in intense truffle. I love them both so far! I also got the Clinique GWP as long as mystery samples for spending at least $25. The mystery samples included a large, orange, nylon bag, and inside there was a perfume vial sample, a moisturizer packet sample, a dual ended lipstick/lip gloss from Estee Lauder, and a Bloomingdale's branded miniemergency kit. I also got a bag with four perfume vials, an eye cream packet sample, and a shower gel packet sample. I definitely felt the love for only having spent roughly $35 with tax! I have bought more in the past and gotten nothing.
Holy moly, you did good!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Mar 3, 2014)

I ordered the Target Beauty Box. I calculated it and it's worth somewhere around $25, so for $5 I couldn't pass it up. The mascara alone is worth $8-9. Super excited to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elfbarbie07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered the Target Beauty Box. I calculated it and it's worth somewhere around $25, so for $5 I couldn't pass it up. The mascara alone is worth $8-9. Super excited to get it




Thanks for the heads up - I am going to order it too!  I have a Target card so it's free shipping then, it's a great deal.


----------



## roxymama (Mar 3, 2014)

My Maybelline dark circle eraser ran out this weekend and I'd been using my Benefit Booing concealer but it's just not the same. Too thick, works better on blemishes. Maybelline eraser is HG. Normally of go to Ulta to get pts, but while at Walgreens today they had buy one/get one 50% off. So I decided to get my normal Fair shade, but also try the Illuminator shade. It's like a pale berry color. Anyone tried this? Use it for anything other than undereye??


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 3, 2014)

Got myself a new job so went to Sephora to celebrate (obviously)! I ended up picking up the Naked Skin foundation and Sephora Universal Lip Liner, which I have been looking for in stores for like ever, it's always sold out online! The foundation is pretty amazing, soo light and blends perfectly into my pale a$$. 

I also had $35 credit from Studio Gear for doing a Google Hangout with them and ordered their Foundation Brush and True Red lipstick. LOVE them both. Plus, they include a signed letter with each order, adorbs. 





The brush is SOOO soft. Can't wait to use it with my new foundation! 









Couldn't help but bust out a cheesy smile with this kick ass red.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got myself a new job so went to Sephora to celebrate (obviously)! I ended up picking up the Naked Skin foundation and Sephora Universal Lip Liner, which I have been looking for in stores for like ever, it's always sold out online! The foundation is pretty amazing, soo light and blends perfectly into my pale a$$. 

I also had $35 credit from Studio Gear for doing a Google Hangout with them and ordered their Foundation Brush and True Red lipstick. LOVE them both. Plus, they include a signed letter with each order, adorbs. 





The brush is SOOO soft. Can't wait to use it with my new foundation! 









Couldn't help but bust out a cheesy smile with this kick ass red. 
That's a great red on you!  I've been interested in trying that foundation and I'm also pale, good to know you like it.

EDIT - Congrats on the new job, how exciting!


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got myself a new job so went to Sephora to celebrate (obviously)! I ended up picking up the Naked Skin foundation and Sephora Universal Lip Liner, which I have been looking for in stores for like ever, it's always sold out online! The foundation is pretty amazing, soo light and blends perfectly into my pale a$$. 

I also had $35 credit from Studio Gear for doing a Google Hangout with them and ordered their Foundation Brush and True Red lipstick. LOVE them both. Plus, they include a signed letter with each order, adorbs. 





The brush is SOOO soft. Can't wait to use it with my new foundation! 









Couldn't help but bust out a cheesy smile with this kick ass red. 
Congrats on your new job!


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 3, 2014)

@prettylights thank you! Re: foundation, I had the SA at Sephora help match me. I am #2 in their line. I was shocked it wasn't #1, but I am sure 1 and 2 have different undertones. Let me know if you try it!

@lioness thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Mar 3, 2014)

My Sephora order with my 3 samples (the card was extra) and my VIBLUXE code


----------



## gingergirl12308 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Sephora order with my 3 samples (the card was extra) and my VIBLUXE code




I love love love love love the Marc Jacobs Honey Perfume! Its such a beautiful scent. Its sweet, but not too sweet, a little bit floral, almost like a honeysuckle scent. It doesn't smell real perfumey either, just a great scent. 

Also if that is the Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer sample, I love that too! Its really great stuff especially for oily/combo skin. Its waterproof too and really extends the lasting quality of any foundation. And this is coming from one who is constantly touching my face!


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @prettylights thank you! Re: foundation, I had the SA at Sephora help match me. I am #2 in their line. I was shocked it wasn't #1, but I am sure 1 and 2 have different undertones. Let me know if you try it!

@lioness thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  
Right now I wear Tarte Amazonian Clay Foundation in Light which leans yellow, and I have pink undertones but it seems to even it out.  I also have Ivory, which is just a bit too pale even in the winter and makes me look like a ghost in pictures.  Sometimes I mix the two.  I also got the newest Tarte Foundation - the Colored Clay one, which is a bit on yellow side on me in Light as well.  I do like it but I've been using Tarte for years and am starting to wonder if I should try getting a better match from a different line.  I just worry about break outs when trying new foundations because I have sensitive skin.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingergirl12308* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love love love love love the Marc Jacobs Honey Perfume! Its such a beautiful scent. Its sweet, but not too sweet, a little bit floral, almost like a honeysuckle scent. It doesn't smell real perfumey either, just a great scent. 

Also if that is the Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer sample, I love that too! Its really great stuff especially for oily/combo skin. Its waterproof too and really extends the lasting quality of any foundation. And this is coming from one who is constantly touching my face!
Thanks!  Good to know!  I have found I do not like MJ Daisy-the smell itself is fine, I think it smells weird on me!  MJ Dot was the next thing I tried and I like the scent but not enough to buy it!  I am wearing See by Chloe this week but now I want to try MJ Honey so I will go find that sample now!

It is the Mineral veil primer.  Unfortunately I do not wear primer, or foundation or blush (I am a weird beauty enthusiast, my loves are eyeshadows, mascaras and lip products!) but I am sure I will be able to find it a happy home via my trade list, our MUT meetup on the 15th or the circular swap  box I just signed up for!


----------



## gingergirl12308 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks!  Good to know!  I have found I do not like MJ Daisy-the smell itself is fine, I think it smells weird on me!  MJ Dot was the next thing I tried and I like the scent but not enough to buy it!  I am wearing See by Chloe this week but now I want to try MJ Honey so I will go find that sample now!

It is the Mineral veil primer.  Unfortunately I do not wear primer, or foundation or blush (I am a weird beauty enthusiast, my loves are eyeshadows, mascaras and lip products!) but I am sure I will be able to find it a happy home via my trade list, our MUT meetup on the 15th or the circular swap  box I just signed up for!
yes someone will definitely snatch that primer up in a heartbeat! It is $52 for a 30ml pump bottle, but definitely worth it for me!


----------



## roxymama (Mar 3, 2014)

> My Sephora order with my 3 samples (the card was extra) and my VIBLUXE code


 We are sephora haul twinsies...kind of. My order of Ole Hendrickson face cleanser $30 and Sephora makeup remover $6 came today. I also got the bonus honey sample. And the vibluxe mini's. I swatched the mini givenchy lipstick. It's a pretty coral. And just because I put the small $9 bottle if cleanser next to the big $30 7oz bottle next to a Britney CD for size reference. Also I love Britney.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


We are sephora haul twinsies...kind of. My order of Ole Hendrickson face cleanser $30 and Sephora makeup remover $6 came today. I also got the bonus honey sample. And the vibluxe mini's. I swatched the mini givenchy lipstick. It's a pretty coral. And just because I put the small $9 bottle if cleanser next to the big $30 7oz bottle next to a Britney CD for size reference. Also I love Britney.












Yay for Sephora twinsies!  I am contemplating another order since the Divergent makeup is now available, but I just placed an order yesterday.  Le sigh.  I need to disconnect my internet!


----------



## eucala08 (Mar 3, 2014)

2259824 ULTA COLOR COAT SHIMMERING TOPAZ 1 $8.00 8 0 0 2242133 100% PURE HAND CRM BTTRCRM HONEYALMD 2OZ 1 $8.00 8 8 0 2245659 JUICE PERFECTING FOUNDATION IVORY 1OZ 1 $35.00 35 35 0 2221419 100%PURE BODYCREAM COCONUT 8OZ 1 $15.00 15 15 0 2229999 REAL TECHNIQUES SHADING BRUSH 1 $5.99 6 6 0 2230003 REAL TECHNIQUES STIPPLING BRUSH 1 $9.99 10 10 0 
I had a coupon for the Ulta Color Coat, so I got it for free, and I got a CK mascara for free as a birthday perk from Ulta. I also stopped by Sephora, and I got the birthday gift item from there.


----------



## roxymama (Mar 3, 2014)

Lovepink, I have too many eyeshadows to think about buying anymore but I am sooooo interested in seeing how those transformer shades work. So I'll be stalking YouTube reviews. Living vicariously through others!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tanwundi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I managed to score a Beauty Blender for $13.00 Canadian.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amanda xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  











The first photo is a CVS haul..I think it worked out to about $36. I had no extrabucks, but got a total of $8.75 back..Not terrible.

The second photo is my receipt for the third photo which is my Giant haul. It's a grocery store for those of you not familiar. They had a whole cart of makeup 75% off. I also had coupons, thus cutting that to less than half.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I recently bought from Bloomingdale's (online), too. I bought two Clinique items- a chubby stick (the name is forgetting me but it is something such as bountiful beige..I think!) and an eyeliner in intense truffle. I love them both so far! I also got the Clinique GWP as long as mystery samples for spending at least $25. The mystery samples included a large, orange, nylon bag, and inside there was a perfume vial sample, a moisturizer packet sample, a dual ended lipstick/lip gloss from Estee Lauder, and a Bloomingdale's branded miniemergency kit. I also got a bag with four perfume vials, an eye cream packet sample, and a shower gel packet sample. I definitely felt the love for only having spent roughly $35 with tax! I have bought more in the past and gotten nothing.
Awesome haul!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've bought so much stuff recently and I'm still waiting for orders from Sephora, Medusa's Makeup, Victorian Disco, Zoya, and First Aid Beauty. I should probably go over to the no buy support group...





From Pacifica (I used the Ipsy code, so I think everything was like 20% off)

-Sea Foam Complete Face Wash

-Brazilian Mango Grapefruit Body Wash

-Island Vanilla Lotion Wipes

-Persian Rose Perfume Roll On

-Tibetian Mountain Temple Solid Perfume Sample

-H2O+ Hand and Cuticle Cream from Beauty Box 5 for sending me a duplicate item in my box last month

From Starlooks (Free with loyalty code)

-Gem eyeliners in Fancy and Roseate

-Empty palette (they have so many pretty eyeshadows, so I figured I'd get this and buy some of their shadows)

Birchbox Finds Box (This was only $3 since I used points for it)

From Skyn Iceland (used their Ipsy code and got 50% off one item and 20%? off the other)

-Icelandic Relief Eye Cream (my favorite stuff in the whole world, but it's usually so expensive)

-Quench Kit for Thirsty Skin
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingergirl12308* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just bought the First Aid Beauty Anti-Redness serum. I wouldn't really consider it a serum, the texture and consistency is more on the side of a light moisturizer. As far as it working I have yet to see, I just applied it last night and haven't checked the mirror.

http://www.sephora.com/anti-redness-serum-P248409?skuId=1217769





Nice, I like all the products I have tried from them so far.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got myself a new job so went to Sephora to celebrate (obviously)! I ended up picking up the Naked Skin foundation and Sephora Universal Lip Liner, which I have been looking for in stores for like ever, it's always sold out online! The foundation is pretty amazing, soo light and blends perfectly into my pale a$$. 

I also had $35 credit from Studio Gear for doing a Google Hangout with them and ordered their Foundation Brush and True Red lipstick. LOVE them both. Plus, they include a signed letter with each order, adorbs. 





The brush is SOOO soft. Can't wait to use it with my new foundation! 









Couldn't help but bust out a cheesy smile with this kick ass red. 
That red looks great on you. Congrats on the new job!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Sephora order with my 3 samples (the card was extra) and my VIBLUXE code




Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Sephora order with my 3 samples (the card was extra) and my VIBLUXE code





We are sephora haul twinsies...kind of. My order of Ole Hendrickson face cleanser $30 and Sephora makeup remover $6 came today. I also got the bonus honey sample. And the vibluxe mini's. I swatched the mini givenchy lipstick. It's a pretty coral. And just because I put the small $9 bottle if cleanser next to the big $30 7oz bottle next to a Britney CD for size reference. Also I love Britney.












Nice haul, im so sad I missed out on the VIB LUXE code.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  2259824 ULTA COLOR COAT SHIMMERING TOPAZ 1 $8.00 8 0 0 2242133 100% PURE HAND CRM BTTRCRM HONEYALMD 2OZ 1 $8.00 8 8 0 2245659 JUICE PERFECTING FOUNDATION IVORY 1OZ 1 $35.00 35 35 0 2221419 100%PURE BODYCREAM COCONUT 8OZ 1 $15.00 15 15 0 2229999 REAL TECHNIQUES SHADING BRUSH 1 $5.99 6 6 0 2230003 REAL TECHNIQUES STIPPLING BRUSH 1 $9.99 10 10 0 
I had a coupon for the Ulta Color Coat, so I got it for free, and I got a CK mascara for free as a birthday perk from Ulta. I also stopped by Sephora, and I got the birthday gift item from there. 
Nice haul and


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice, I like all the products I have tried from them so far.

I've been really happy with most of their products, but I wouldn't recommend the Detox Eye Roller. I was super excited about this product, but I didn't notice any de-puffing and the ingredients were a little harsh. If I used it when my skin was a little chapped or dry, it would burn (probably the witch hazel).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerneko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gifecond one.  Where are they from? Thanks everyone! They're from ModCloth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Both super comfy! The galaxy one is pretty short (but I'm about 5'8", fairly tall) but works super well over tights and/or leggings, and is super twirly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

About how long from waist to hem? I'm 5'7" and I've had my eye on that exact dress. 


Ahh, I don't have anything to measure with...since we are about the same height, I'll say it comes to about 3-4 inches below my butt...too short for me to wear without smoething under it, but it's so cute that I don't care.

Bust size, etc will also affect that, because I am fairly busty (large C to small D cup), the waist hits right below my bust, whereas it appears to hit a bit lower on less curvy girls, understandably. Maybe look through some of the photos in the gallery on the site and see where it sits on girls most similar to your build?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice, I like all the products I have tried from them so far.

I've been really happy with most of their products, but I wouldn't recommend the Detox Eye Roller. I was super excited about this product, but I didn't notice any de-puffing and the ingredients were a little harsh. If I used it when my skin was a little chapped or dry, it would burn (probably the witch hazel).

Thanks for letting me know I was thinking of getting the eye roller for my mom.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 6, 2014)

Sephora 2.0 order (can't wait foe my 3.0 order tomorrow!  It has the divergent set)





I got the Benefit cream shadow as my GWP using BENEFITFB, my 3 samples were the Buxom in Mudslide, Katy Perry Killer Queen and the YSL glosses.  MJ Honey card was extra


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 7, 2014)

I got my Benefit sample order:





Even though I know it will be useless as a makeup application tool, I love the brush they included with the powder sample, but they really could have upgraded to a powder jar. I didn't order the Big Easy peelie, but was surprised to see one with all the colors on it. The Lollitint is adorable.


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 7, 2014)

I got home from my Target, Sephora and The Body Shop trip to find 3 boxes waiting on my doorstep. It's been a good day.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*From my shopping trip:*





Target:

- Essie tart deco

The Body Shop:

- Seaweed Ionic Clay Mask

Sephora:

- DermaDoctor Wrinkle Revenge 1

- Smith's Rosebud Salve

- Clinique make up remover

*Beauty.com box #1*





- NUXE Fondant Firming Cream ($55)

- Gold clutch with 25 samples (free)

- Plus 3 free picked samples

*Beauty.com box #2*





- Jouer lip enhancer ($14)

- Butter London eyeliner (free with $10 purchase)

- Plus 3 free samples

*Blush.com order*





I got this Glam Bag for $20. I'm super excited about all the goodies in it. Although, I don't think I'm cool enough to pull off the hair extension.

- Sultra clip-in extension

- Nailtiques avocado foot creme

- NeoStrate Skin Active Exfoliating Wash

- Neova make-up remover

- NYX Love in Paris eyeshadow palette

- REN Clean Skincase Hydra-Calm Global Protection Day Cream

- Lisa Hoffman Beauty Moisturizing Body Cleanse shower gel

- Eminence Stone Crop Body Lotion

- Murad Adavanced Active Radiance Serum

Plus samples: DermStore Lip Lunch, Ouidad Moisture Lock, Briogeo Don't Despair Repair

I wish I wasn't going out tonight. I want to play with all my pretties.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 7, 2014)

A most excellent mail day!













So excite for the Divergent set!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 8, 2014)

Did a little shopping today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Dress from Factory Connection, with an exchange I had, it was 14$. It's one of those that's short in the front, long in the back.. I call it a mullet dress. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Shirt from Ross. 5.99$ 





I'm a wedge fanatic!! Got these for 35$ at The Shoe Dept.





Not sure why this one is sideways. But items as follows:

BedHead curling iron - 13.99$ @ Ross

Catching Fire Blu-Ray - 15.99$ @ Target

Double ended tweezers - 3.99$ @ Ross

Chi Helmet Head Hair Spray - 9.99$ @ Ross

Earrings - 4.99$ @ Factory Connection

Claire's Earrings - Buy 2, get 1 free.

Headband - 7.50$ @ Claire's

I have a Birchbox order coming and a HauteLook order coming. Anddd my boyfriend promised me a Sephora spree PLUS a tattoo next weekend, so more to come, yay!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I forgot the Nail Polish in the pic! lol. CoverGirl Outlast Stay Brilliant nail polish in Coral Silk - 4.99$ @ target


----------



## CaseyR (Mar 8, 2014)

Picked up some Ardell 111 Glamour lashes, and figured I'd also try some new mascaras.  I got Maybelline's Volum'Express 'The Rocket'; I'm curious to see how well it actually works.  Also bought Covergirl's Clump Crusher in brown for a more subtle mascara shade to try.


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did a little shopping today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Dress from Factory Connection, with an exchange I had, it was 14$. It's one of those that's short in the front, long in the back.. I call it a mullet dress. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Shirt from Ross. 5.99$ 





I'm a wedge fanatic!! Got these for 35$ at The Shoe Dept.





Not sure why this one is sideways. But items as follows:

BedHead curling iron - 13.99$ @ Ross

Catching Fire Blu-Ray - 15.99$ @ Target

Double ended tweezers - 3.99$ @ Ross

Chi Helmet Head Hair Spray - 9.99$ @ Ross

Earrings - 4.99$ @ Factory Connection

Claire's Earrings - Buy 2, get 1 free.

Headband - 7.50$ @ Claire's

I have a Birchbox order coming and a HauteLook order coming. Anddd my boyfriend promised me a Sephora spree PLUS a tattoo next weekend, so more to come, yay!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I forgot the Nail Polish in the pic! lol. CoverGirl Outlast Stay Brilliant nail polish in Coral Silk - 4.99$ @ target
I like the orange dress, very pretty.  Also love that you called it a mullet dress, hahah!




 

ETA:  what are you getting a tattoo of?  (If you don't mind sharing, of course)


----------



## kawaiihoots (Mar 8, 2014)

This is my most recent Ulta haul, I split it up between a few different orders and redeemed points to get the Naked palette for pretty much free The nail polish, mascara, brow gel, Lorac primer, and fake up were a GWP. Eyeliners are the Naked 3 one, Hustle, Underground, and Mushroom, and I luuurrrve them. Now I have all three Naked palettes, I love my neutrals!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 8, 2014)

> This is my most recent Ulta haul, I split it up between a few different orders and redeemed points to get the Naked palette for pretty much free The nail polish, mascara, brow gel, Lorac primer, and fake up were a GWP. Eyeliners are the Naked 3 one, Hustle, Underground, and Mushroom, and I luuurrrve them. Now I have all three Naked palettes, I love my neutrals!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm loving this haul!!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Mar 8, 2014)

Ulta and beauty.com haulage!! I've been on an it cosmetics kick lately.. I've fallen in love with every single product I've tried from them so far. Also not shown are some things from lush: lemony flutter, bubble gum lip scrub (elf lip scrub was not cutting it) tea tree toner water and Jackie oates.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









Ulta and beauty.com haulage!! I've been on an it cosmetics kick lately.. I've fallen in love with every single product I've tried from them so far.

Also not shown are some things from lush: lemony flutter, bubble gum lip scrub (elf lip scrub was not cutting it) tea tree toner water and Jackie oates.
Oh!  The Batiste for brunettes!  Does it work?  lol  I ask because I've tried every dry shampoo under the sun (or so it seems)  and I'm currently using a Batiste one, but I have to really work with it so it doesn't show.  I'm wondering if everyone has to work this hard with dry shampoos or if it's just me.  I have dark brown hair and have been eye balling that one forever, but didn't want to buy it and it give me that weird gray cast like the others do.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the orange dress, very pretty.  Also love that you called it a mullet dress, hahah!



 

ETA:  what are you getting a tattoo of?  (If you don't mind sharing, of course)
Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I'm getting two, actually. One of a zombie Hello Kitty and one of a pretty cupcake with a bite taken out of it and blood dripping out. Morbid, I know. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saycrackagain (Mar 9, 2014)

A local drugstore had 4 end caps of makeup clearance!! And one of Valentine's Day. I spent a total of $16 for $67 worth of chocolates, gifts for others, and makeup! I was sitting on the floor taking pictures for friends so they could make requests and pay me back. The store clerk thought it was hilarious. I got two of the colorful Rimmel Pop Mascaras (purple and blue--wasn't feeling the green), and a nail polish I've had my eye on but didn't want to break my no-buy for (but for $1.39 down from $3.50 it was a go). The mascaras were -- GET THIS -- $1.50 each with BOGO1/2. So $2.25 for both! The sales clerk was laughing when he pointed it out. I think they were $8 apiece full retail. Aside from those I got a stuffed panda and an I Love... gift set for a friend who had surgery, another teddy bear, and a ton of heart-shaped boxes of chocolate (Russell Stover and Whitman's) which were split between friends and my freezer. Grand total: $16.


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I'm getting two, actually. One of a zombie Hello Kitty and one of a pretty cupcake with a bite taken out of it and blood dripping out. Morbid, I know. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
They sound cute.  I have a tattoo of hello kitty on my ankle.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sephora 2.0 order (can't wait foe my 3.0 order tomorrow!  It has the divergent set)





I got the Benefit cream shadow as my GWP using BENEFITFB, my 3 samples were the Buxom in Mudslide, Katy Perry Killer Queen and the YSL glosses.  MJ Honey card was extra
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Benefit sample order:





Even though I know it will be useless as a makeup application tool, I love the brush they included with the powder sample, but they really could have upgraded to a powder jar. I didn't order the Big Easy peelie, but was surprised to see one with all the colors on it. The Lollitint is adorable.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got home from my Target, Sephora and The Body Shop trip to find 3 boxes waiting on my doorstep. It's been a good day.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*From my shopping trip:*





Target:

- Essie tart deco

The Body Shop:

- Seaweed Ionic Clay Mask

Sephora:

- DermaDoctor Wrinkle Revenge 1

- Smith's Rosebud Salve

- Clinique make up remover

*Beauty.com box #1*





- NUXE Fondant Firming Cream ($55)

- Gold clutch with 25 samples (free)

- Plus 3 free picked samples

*Beauty.com box #2*





- Jouer lip enhancer ($14)

- Butter London eyeliner (free with $10 purchase)

- Plus 3 free samples

*Blush.com order*





I got this Glam Bag for $20. I'm super excited about all the goodies in it. Although, I don't think I'm cool enough to pull off the hair extension.

- Sultra clip-in extension

- Nailtiques avocado foot creme

- NeoStrate Skin Active Exfoliating Wash

- Neova make-up remover

- NYX Love in Paris eyeshadow palette

- REN Clean Skincase Hydra-Calm Global Protection Day Cream

- Lisa Hoffman Beauty Moisturizing Body Cleanse shower gel

- Eminence Stone Crop Body Lotion

- Murad Adavanced Active Radiance Serum

Plus samples: DermStore Lip Lunch, Ouidad Moisture Lock, Briogeo Don't Despair Repair

I wish I wasn't going out tonight. I want to play with all my pretties.
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A most excellent mail day!













So excite for the Divergent set!
Great mail day indeed!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did a little shopping today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Dress from Factory Connection, with an exchange I had, it was 14$. It's one of those that's short in the front, long in the back.. I call it a mullet dress. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Shirt from Ross. 5.99$ 





I'm a wedge fanatic!! Got these for 35$ at The Shoe Dept.





Not sure why this one is sideways. But items as follows:

BedHead curling iron - 13.99$ @ Ross

Catching Fire Blu-Ray - 15.99$ @ Target

Double ended tweezers - 3.99$ @ Ross

Chi Helmet Head Hair Spray - 9.99$ @ Ross

Earrings - 4.99$ @ Factory Connection

Claire's Earrings - Buy 2, get 1 free.

Headband - 7.50$ @ Claire's

I have a Birchbox order coming and a HauteLook order coming. Anddd my boyfriend promised me a Sephora spree PLUS a tattoo next weekend, so more to come, yay!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I forgot the Nail Polish in the pic! lol. CoverGirl Outlast Stay Brilliant nail polish in Coral Silk - 4.99$ @ target
Great haul, love the shoes.


----------



## PikaPop (Mar 9, 2014)

Found all of these on clearance at Walmart the other day for a dollar!

The four shadows in Fancy-free, Wild One, Unattached, and min. The liners are in Flip-Side and Sugar Plum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i can never pass up things on sale!

















only spent 6 dollars, I'm not complaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Picked up some Ardell 111 Glamour lashes, and figured I'd also try some new mascaras.  I got Maybelline's Volum'Express 'The Rocket'; I'm curious to see how well it actually works.  Also bought Covergirl's Clump Crusher in brown for a more subtle mascara shade to try.




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrspookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my most recent Ulta haul, I split it up between a few different orders and redeemed points to get the Naked palette for pretty much free
The nail polish, mascara, brow gel, Lorac primer, and fake up were a GWP. Eyeliners are the Naked 3 one, Hustle, Underground, and Mushroom, and I luuurrrve them. Now I have all three Naked palettes, I love my neutrals!







Awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









Ulta and beauty.com haulage!! I've been on an it cosmetics kick lately.. I've fallen in love with every single product I've tried from them so far.

Also not shown are some things from lush: lemony flutter, bubble gum lip scrub (elf lip scrub was not cutting it) tea tree toner water and Jackie oates.
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A local drugstore had 4 end caps of makeup clearance!! And one of Valentine's Day. I spent a total of $16 for $67 worth of chocolates, gifts for others, and makeup! I was sitting on the floor taking pictures for friends so they could make requests and pay me back. The store clerk thought it was hilarious.

I got two of the colorful Rimmel Pop Mascaras (purple and blue--wasn't feeling the green), and a nail polish I've had my eye on but didn't want to break my no-buy for (but for $1.39 down from $3.50 it was a go). The mascaras were -- GET THIS -- $1.50 each with BOGO1/2. So $2.25 for both! The sales clerk was laughing when he pointed it out. I think they were $8 apiece full retail.

Aside from those I got a stuffed panda and an I Love... gift set for a friend who had surgery, another teddy bear, and a ton of heart-shaped boxes of chocolate (Russell Stover and Whitman's) which were split between friends and my freezer. Grand total: $16.




Those are some great deals!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PikaPop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Found all of these on clearance at Walmart the other day for a dollar!

The four shadows in Fancy-free, Wild One, Unattached, and min. The liners are in Flip-Side and Sugar Plum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i can never pass up things on sale!

















only spent 6 dollars, I'm not complaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Welcome! Nice colors!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They sound cute.  I have a tattoo of hello kitty on my ankle.
Thank you, I LOVE Hello Kitty and all things zombie-related. My boyfriend buys me all the TY Hello Kitty babies everytime he finds a new one. I got one tonight actually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 10, 2014)

I got a bunch of Seche nail polishes for $1.97, plus it was a no tax event at my store. Also picked up a 3 pack of coca cola lip smackers for my friend for $2.13 as her birthday is coming up and she love vanilla coke anything. Then got OPI I snow you love me from Winners for $3 (with a gift card) some more face wash and eye makeup remover from The Body Shop (three travel sizes cost me $10 w/ tax and I had a gift card) and finally got a bottle of dry shampoo, nail art jars and OPI Push and Shove from Sally's for just over $10 all together.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DivaSaurusRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a bunch of Seche nail polishes for $1.97, plus it was a no tax event at my store. Also picked up a 3 pack of coca cola lip smackers for my friend for $2.13 as her birthday is coming up and she love vanilla coke anything. Then got OPI I snow you love me from Winners for $3 (with a gift card) some more face wash and eye makeup remover from The Body Shop (three travel sizes cost me $10 w/ tax and I had a gift card) and finally got a bottle of dry shampoo, nail art jars and OPI Push and Shove from Sally's for just over $10 all together.
Nice haul!


----------



## knightsgirl (Mar 10, 2014)

Sephora: -harjajuku lovers mini rollerball set for my daughter -shower pod thingy to get up to $50 lol -juicy couture set with viva la juicy, noir, dual polish, and adorable bag (couldn't believe this was only $20!) -OCC mini lip tar love bites duo (have never tried these, for $14.50 I'll give 'em a go!) -100 point perk Glam Glow and tiny UD naked gloss -fresh sugar lemon deluxe perfume sample (I have been dying to try this, I love lemon, but I don't love this at all lol) -freebie samples: Killer Queen, fresh soy face cleanser, bumble &amp; bumble foam wash shampoo and conditioner The Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion cream I got on Overstock for $44(!!!), plus I used a different email address and got the 10% off for new customers.


----------



## jayeme (Mar 10, 2014)

I went a little crazy at the drugstore the last few days! Saturday I went to Walgreens and got Wet'n'Wild single eyeshadows for 69 cents each in Brulee and Nutty, Almay liquid lip balms in Pink Pout and Apple A Day (buy one get one half off plus I had $7 worth of coupons so they were almost free!), and Covergirl 3 in 1 foundation and clump crusher mascara (buy one get one half off). Then today, I went to CVS and got Wet n Wild Megalast lipsticks buy one get one half off in Mauve Outta Here and Smokin Hot Pink, as well as Revlon Super Lustrous lipstick in Berry Haute for $7 plus $4 back in ExtraCare. So if you subtract the rewards as well, I got all that for about $26! Foundation, mascara, two eyeshadows, and 5 lip products! I am definitely pretty proud of that deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really love the Revlon lipstick, the color is gorgeous. The Almay liquid lip balm is nice too, especially the Apple A Day color.


----------



## annaw1015 (Mar 10, 2014)

My most recent purchase was the Dior Creme de Rose lip balm! It is absolutely the most expensive lip balm I've ever bought! I've only been using it for a few days but it is really great! My lips feel deprived when I don't have it on!


----------



## madeupMegan (Mar 11, 2014)

Back row L to R: Nails Inc. The Special Effects Collection, butter London Branwen's Feather, butter London Jack the Lad, Origins Clear Improvement Active Charcoal Mask

Front row: Kat Von D Autograph Pencil in Rhi-venge

These were all on sale between Sephora and Winners!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Sephora:

-harjajuku lovers mini rollerball set for my daughter

-shower pod thingy to get up to $50 lol

-juicy couture set with viva la juicy, noir, dual polish, and adorable bag (couldn't believe this was only $20!)

-OCC mini lip tar love bites duo (have never tried these, for $14.50 I'll give 'em a go!)

-100 point perk Glam Glow and tiny UD naked gloss

-fresh sugar lemon deluxe perfume sample (I have been dying to try this, I love lemon, but I don't love this at all lol)

-freebie samples: Killer Queen, fresh soy face cleanser, bumble &amp; bumble foam wash shampoo and conditioner

The Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion cream I got on Overstock for $44(!!!), plus I used a different email address and got the 10% off for new customers.
Nice haul! Great price for the Juicy set.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went a little crazy at the drugstore the last few days! Saturday I went to Walgreens and got Wet'n'Wild single eyeshadows for 69 cents each in Brulee and Nutty, Almay liquid lip balms in Pink Pout and Apple A Day (buy one get one half off plus I had $7 worth of coupons so they were almost free!), and Covergirl 3 in 1 foundation and clump crusher mascara (buy one get one half off). Then today, I went to CVS and got Wet n Wild Megalast lipsticks buy one get one half off in Mauve Outta Here and Smokin Hot Pink, as well as Revlon Super Lustrous lipstick in Berry Haute for $7 plus $4 back in ExtraCare. So if you subtract the rewards as well, I got all that for about $26! Foundation, mascara, two eyeshadows, and 5 lip products! I am definitely pretty proud of that deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really love the Revlon lipstick, the color is gorgeous. The Almay liquid lip balm is nice too, especially the Apple A Day color.
Great deals!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annaw1015* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My most recent purchase was the Dior Creme de Rose lip balm! It is absolutely the most expensive lip balm I've ever bought! I've only been using it for a few days but it is really great! My lips feel deprived when I don't have it on!
That's a pretty color!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Back row L to R: Nails Inc. The Special Effects Collection, butter London Branwen's Feather, butter London Jack the Lad, Origins Clear Improvement Active Charcoal Mask

Front row: Kat Von D Autograph Pencil in Rhi-venge

These were all on sale between Sephora and Winners!
Nice!


----------



## bergcd (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Back row L to R: Nails Inc. The Special Effects Collection, butter London Branwen's Feather, butter London Jack the Lad, Origins Clear Improvement Active Charcoal Mask

Front row: Kat Von D Autograph Pencil in Rhi-venge

These were all on sale between Sephora and Winners
WHERE DID U GET THAT KAT VON D EYELINER?


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 11, 2014)

> Most recent purchases: These two dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> Two sweaters (grey and royal blue). ONE lip butter (Strawberry Shortcake) and ONE Color Whisper (Mad for Magenta)...I stayed away from the beauty section besides those! Yay me. Haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OmiGAHD where did you find those dresses??? And do they come in plus sizes?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 11, 2014)

> OmiGAHD where did you find those dresses??? And do they come in plus sizes?


 I know you weren't asking me, but Modcloth! And they do carry plus size but not in every style. They have soooo many cute dresses!


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 11, 2014)

I wish I were able to upload pictures onto this old-school iPad! I went to get an EstÃ©e Lauder GWP, bought the five-shadow set in Enchanted Berries and a lipstick in Rebellious Rose (love that name!) and got a mini set of 4 shadows (pinks and violets) lipstick (Pink Parfait, mascara, moisturizer and serum with a bonus lipstick (Rose Tea, big fave) and lip conditioner, gloss, concealer and cute little mirror. Then to Sephora to cash in a coupon for a free pink lp gloss with a purchase, which was a Marc Jacobs Honey rollerball, and Bath and Body Works for some smell-happy stuff, then to Ulta to redeem my last reward coupon from the old system. I had a level 6 so I put it towards a bottle of Coach Poppy EDT, then bought a bunch of Ulta-brand makeup (base, 5-shadow compact, eye pencil and lip stain) so I could get the special bag full of bonbons (lipstick, gloss, mascara, nail polish, blush, three brushes and three little shadow quads.) I'm usually a shameless lipstick whore, but very recently I've been nearly obsessed with fixing up my eyes more--up until maybe late January, I'd mostly only stuck to eyeliner or the occasional single taupe shadow. I'm hoping I can pull it off with glasses!


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 11, 2014)

Do



> I know you weren't asking me, but Modcloth! And they do carry plus size but not in every style. They have soooo many cute dresses![/quote
> 
> 
> > I know you weren't asking me, but Modcloth! And they do carry plus size but not in every style. They have soooo many cute dresses!
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 11, 2014)

> Do Dare I dream of them carrying 3x? I've recently lost a buttload of weight, literally (95 pounds as of last week!) and compared to my size before, 3x is...well, smaller.


 They do in the galaxy one! Can't find the first one. http://www.modcloth.com/shop/dresses/day-off-the-grid-dress-in-galaxy


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 11, 2014)

Drat my sausage fingers! I meant, do they go up to 3x?


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 11, 2014)

Missed your reply, many thanks!


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 11, 2014)

> They do in the galaxy one! Can't find the first one. http://www.modcloth.com/shop/dresses/day-off-the-grid-dress-in-galaxy


 Oboyoboyoboy this dress WILL be mine as soon as my Louie gets paid!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 11, 2014)

[@]Bflopolska[/@] congrats!!! That's quite the accomplishment!!!


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you



> [@]Bflopolska[/@] congrats!!! That's quite the accomplishment!!!


 Thank you kindly!!! I'm scared out of my mind I'm going to gain 20 of it back resting from surgery though (carpal tunnel job.) That's why I went out today, I felt I needed a reward!


----------



## madeupMegan (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bergcd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WHERE DID U GET THAT KAT VON D EYELINER?
Sephora it was on the clearance for like $10. It's on par with UD 24/7 liners!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 12, 2014)

Little Walgreens haul  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Mar 12, 2014)

browsing through with envy! there isn't much to haul in europe atm.

i wish im still staying in asia. the drugstores are my playgrounds! 

and things are dirt cheap + samples are abundant.

i'll post up my haul sometimes...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 12, 2014)

This was my NYC birthday weekend haul! I absolutely had to buy something from Duane Reade, so I bought a steamcream gift set and a Demeter lychee perfume. Bought $87 worth of perfection from Laduree, I already ate all of the macarons but have a lovely jar of rose preserves left. As you can see I mostly bought food items, but I also got a new Dior lipstick, josie maran illuminzer and UD sabbath liquid liner.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 12, 2014)

This was what arrived in my mailbox today. The 5 items on the right are my birchbox, the Lucy B products on the left I won in a contest, fig rollerball and pink bikini lipgloss.


----------



## YouniquebyAmy (Mar 13, 2014)

I just purchased Brilliant Moisturizer from Younique and I love it! Also just got in my Lavish Lip Gloss! I love how it has the mirror built in for easy touch ups.


----------



## amorgb (Mar 13, 2014)

So the other day I picked up a Wet n Wild Megaslicks Balm Stain just because the price is so great and I love love love chubby stick lip products, and holy cow these are amazing.  I love the color (A Stiff Pink) but OMG I put this on at 8 this morning and I still have the perfect hint of pinky color on my lips now at 10 at night.  I might have to get more of these!


----------



## theangryandro (Mar 14, 2014)

Most recently I bought two of Sugarpill's Electro-cute pigments (the yellow and orange), the Wayne Goss brush 02, liptars in Lovecraft and Psycho, Sephora's new felt tip liner in black (the only color so far) and two more z-palettes for my collection of loose pressed shadows. I may buy some more stuff tomorrow after work haha, I'm a beauty addict and Sephora's Pantone collection is out now.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theangryandro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Most recently I bought two of Sugarpill's Electro-cute pigments (the yellow and orange), the Wayne Goss brush 02, liptars in Lovecraft and Psycho, Sephora's new felt tip liner in black (the only color so far) and two more z-palettes for my collection of loose pressed shadows. I may buy some more stuff tomorrow after work haha, I'm a beauty addict and Sephora's Pantone collection is out now.
LOVE your picture. You are gorgeous! I wish I could pull something awesome like that off with my hair. ;x


----------



## trustlust (Mar 14, 2014)

Look what came for me today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited! 

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil full size (my heart beats for this stuff)

MOX Botanicals Bath Milk - never tried this, but I needed to get to 35$ for a pick 2 + extra points promo

Pick 2 - LAQA&amp;CO lil' lip chubby pencil - it doesn't have a color name on it but it's a gorgeous, vibrant hot pink AND eyeko skinny mini liquid liner in black - this went straight to my trade list (if anyone wants to trade, hit me up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Look what came for me today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited! 

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil full size (my heart beats for this stuff)

MOX Botanicals Bath Milk - never tried this, but I needed to get to 35$ for a pick 2 + extra points promo

Pick 2 - LAQA&amp;CO lil' lip chubby pencil - it doesn't have a color name on it but it's a gorgeous, vibrant hot pink AND eyeko skinny mini liquid liner in black - this went straight to my trade list (if anyone wants to trade, hit me up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That's an awesome Pick 2! Mine always suck.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's an awesome Pick 2! Mine always suck.
My last pick 2 was Chapstick and some moisturizer I couldn't use. I can't really complain about the chapstick, cause I use it like crazy at work. But yeah, this pick 2 shocked me! lol.


----------



## Christa W (Mar 14, 2014)

Here I have been making my own haul posts.  I must have missed this thread!!  My most recent purchased happened just minutes ago at Sally Beauty.  It's Red Tag Weekend and also China Glaze is BOGO.  I bought 6 polishes on Wednesday not realizing they would be cheaper today so I am a little annoyed but they were still on clearance and BOGO.  I got 10 China Glaze polishes and 2 Orly... paid $13.13 with tax.  I will probably head down to the other Sally's by me (even though I do not like the employees there) and see what else they have that I am missing.





L to R: I'm a Chromantic, Light As a Feather, Flying South, Party Fowl, Goldie But Goodie, Public Relations, Charmed I'm Sure, Scandalous Shennanigans, Tongue &amp; Chic, All Wrapped Up, Black Hole, and Star Trooper. 

I went in trying to get the OPI Gwen Stefani collection but am told some stores are not doing the extra 50% on it but others are.  Maybe ppl who got it just had employees that don't know any better.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So the other day I picked up a Wet n Wild Megaslicks Balm Stain just because the price is so great and I love love love chubby stick lip products, and holy cow these are amazing.  I love the color (A Stiff Pink) but OMG I put this on at 8 this morning and I still have the perfect hint of pinky color on my lips now at 10 at night.  I might have to get more of these! 
I went and bought the Megaslick gloss, I bought two of them. I forget the names, they're packed up in my bag (going to my boyfriend's). One was a pink, one was a nude. I don't remember. lol. I just remembered you saying something about the Megaslicks being awesome, so I bought a couple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here I have been making my own haul posts.  I must have missed this thread!!  My most recent purchased happened just minutes ago at Sally Beauty.  It's Red Tag Weekend and also China Glaze is BOGO.  I bought 6 polishes on Wednesday not realizing they would be cheaper today so I am a little annoyed but they were still on clearance and BOGO.  I got 10 China Glaze polishes and 2 Orly... paid $13.13 with tax.  I will probably head down to the other Sally's by me (even though I do not like the employees there) and see what else they have that I am missing.





L to R: I'm a Chromantic, Light As a Feather, Flying South, Party Fowl, Goldie But Goodie, Public Relations, Charmed I'm Sure, Scandalous Shennanigans, Tongue &amp; Chic, All Wrapped Up, Black Hole, and Star Trooper. 

I went in trying to get the OPI Gwen Stefani collection but am told some stores are not doing the extra 50% on it but others are.  Maybe ppl who got it just had employees that don't know any better. 




WHAT! Grrr... night shift is killing me! I'm about to have to go to work, but I need to shop this sale! Hmm.. I wonder if it's online too... *goes to look* they're BOGO, but they're 11.99 each online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WHAT! Grrr... night shift is killing me! I'm about to have to go to work, but I need to shop this sale! Hmm.. I wonder if it's online too... *goes to look* they're BOGO, but they're 11.99 each online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It did only start today.  Not sure how much will be left at these prices but....


----------



## trustlust (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It did only start today.  Not sure how much will be left at these prices but....
I may have to swing by there super quick before work!


----------



## Christa W (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may have to swing by there super quick before work!
Well at my store they were right by the door so just walk in grab a basket and go!!


----------



## amorgb (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: I went and bought the Megaslick gloss, I bought two of them. I forget the names, they're packed up in my bag (going to my boyfriend's). One was a pink, one was a nude. I don't remember. lol. I just remembered you saying something about the Megaslicks being awesome, so I bought a couple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ooo I hope you like them too!!


----------



## Christa W (Mar 14, 2014)

Went to my other Sally's and they had nothing I didn't already get from China Glaze.  They actually had less of a selection.  I did find 2 more of the Orly FX polishes and a Finger paints textured.  Plus I went next door to Walmart and in the Salon Express they had B1G2 and I picked up the 3 sheer polishes from OPI's Wizard of Oz collection I was missing


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here I have been making my own haul posts.  I must have missed this thread!!  My most recent purchased happened just minutes ago at Sally Beauty.  It's Red Tag Weekend and also China Glaze is BOGO.  I bought 6 polishes on Wednesday not realizing they would be cheaper today so I am a little annoyed but they were still on clearance and BOGO.  I got 10 China Glaze polishes and 2 Orly... paid $13.13 with tax.  I will probably head down to the other Sally's by me (even though I do not like the employees there) and see what else they have that I am missing.





L to R: I'm a Chromantic, Light As a Feather, Flying South, Party Fowl, Goldie But Goodie, Public Relations, Charmed I'm Sure, Scandalous Shennanigans, Tongue &amp; Chic, All Wrapped Up, Black Hole, and Star Trooper. 

I went in trying to get the OPI Gwen Stefani collection but am told some stores are not doing the extra 50% on it but others are.  Maybe ppl who got it just had employees that don't know any better. 




OMG that is amazing for that haul!  I have been picking up Orly/China Glaze polishes on sale at Ulta and thought I was getting a good deal at $4.99 each!  I'm going to have to track down a Sally this weekend.  I always forget about shopping there, but it looks like they have some great sales.


----------



## Christa W (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG that is amazing for that haul!  I have been picking up Orly/China Glaze polishes on sale at Ulta and thought I was getting a good deal at $4.99 each!  I'm going to have to track down a Sally this weekend.  I always forget about shopping there, but it looks like they have some great sales.
I forgot about these too

(ignore the cat hair stuck to them)


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish I were able to upload pictures onto this old-school iPad! I went to get an EstÃ©e Lauder GWP, bought the five-shadow set in Enchanted Berries and a lipstick in Rebellious Rose (love that name!) and got a mini set of 4 shadows (pinks and violets) lipstick (Pink Parfait, mascara, moisturizer and serum with a bonus lipstick (Rose Tea, big fave) and lip conditioner, gloss, concealer and cute little mirror. Then to Sephora to cash in a coupon for a free pink lp gloss with a purchase, which was a Marc Jacobs Honey rollerball, and Bath and Body Works for some smell-happy stuff, then to Ulta to redeem my last reward coupon from the old system. I had a level 6 so I put it towards a bottle of Coach Poppy EDT, then bought a bunch of Ulta-brand makeup (base, 5-shadow compact, eye pencil and lip stain) so I could get the special bag full of bonbons (lipstick, gloss, mascara, nail polish, blush, three brushes and three little shadow quads.) I'm usually a shameless lipstick whore, but very recently I've been nearly obsessed with fixing up my eyes more--up until maybe late January, I'd mostly only stuck to eyeliner or the occasional single taupe shadow. I'm hoping I can pull it off with glasses!
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know you weren't asking me, but Modcloth! And they do carry plus size but not in every style.

They have soooo many cute dresses![/quote Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know you weren't asking me, but Modcloth! And they do carry plus size but not in every style.

They have soooo many cute dresses!

Dare I dream of them carrying 3x? I've recently lost a buttload of weight, literally (95 pounds as of last week!) and compared to my size before, 3x is...well, smaller. Congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Little Walgreens haul









Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This was my NYC birthday weekend haul! I absolutely had to buy something from Duane Reade, so I bought a steamcream gift set and a Demeter lychee perfume. Bought $87 worth of perfection from Laduree, I already ate all of the macarons but have a lovely jar of rose preserves left.

As you can see I mostly bought food items, but I also got a new Dior lipstick, josie maran illuminzer and UD sabbath liquid liner.
Awesome haul! Happy belated birthday. Next time youre in NYC try the macarons from Financier, I go there every time I go home.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This was what arrived in my mailbox today. The 5 items on the right are my birchbox, the Lucy B products on the left I won in a contest, fig rollerball and pink bikini lipgloss.
Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YouniquebyAmy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just purchased Brilliant Moisturizer from Younique and I love it! Also just got in my Lavish Lip Gloss! I love how it has the mirror built in for easy touch ups.
Nice!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 15, 2014)

My first ever DL polishes in Modern Love and Dark Side of the Moon. From swatches I expected Dark Side to be more oxblood red but it looks really purple in the bottle. They're both pretty either way, so I'm excited to use these!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So the other day I picked up a Wet n Wild Megaslicks Balm Stain just because the price is so great and I love love love chubby stick lip products, and holy cow these are amazing.  I love the color (A Stiff Pink) but OMG I put this on at 8 this morning and I still have the perfect hint of pinky color on my lips now at 10 at night.  I might have to get more of these! 
That's good to know might need to pick up a few.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theangryandro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Most recently I bought two of Sugarpill's Electro-cute pigments (the yellow and orange), the Wayne Goss brush 02, liptars in Lovecraft and Psycho, Sephora's new felt tip liner in black (the only color so far) and two more z-palettes for my collection of loose pressed shadows. I may buy some more stuff tomorrow after work haha, I'm a beauty addict and Sephora's Pantone collection is out now.
Nice haul!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Most recent purchases:

These two dresses:













Two sweaters (grey and royal blue).

ONE lip butter (Strawberry Shortcake) and ONE Color Whisper (Mad for Magenta)...I stayed away from the beauty section besides those! Yay me. Haha!





OmiGAHD where did you find those dresses??? And do they come in plus sizes?  @Bflopolska I got them at ModCloth, and yes, they do come in plus sizes! (I'm plus sized, myself!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Look what came for me today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited! 

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil full size (my heart beats for this stuff)

MOX Botanicals Bath Milk - never tried this, but I needed to get to 35$ for a pick 2 + extra points promo

Pick 2 - LAQA&amp;CO lil' lip chubby pencil - it doesn't have a color name on it but it's a gorgeous, vibrant hot pink AND eyeko skinny mini liquid liner in black - this went straight to my trade list (if anyone wants to trade, hit me up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nice pick twos!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here I have been making my own haul posts.  I must have missed this thread!!  My most recent purchased happened just minutes ago at Sally Beauty.  It's Red Tag Weekend and also China Glaze is BOGO.  I bought 6 polishes on Wednesday not realizing they would be cheaper today so I am a little annoyed but they were still on clearance and BOGO.  I got 10 China Glaze polishes and 2 Orly... paid $13.13 with tax.  I will probably head down to the other Sally's by me (even though I do not like the employees there) and see what else they have that I am missing.





L to R: I'm a Chromantic, Light As a Feather, Flying South, Party Fowl, Goldie But Goodie, Public Relations, Charmed I'm Sure, Scandalous Shennanigans, Tongue &amp; Chic, All Wrapped Up, Black Hole, and Star Trooper. 

I went in trying to get the OPI Gwen Stefani collection but am told some stores are not doing the extra 50% on it but others are.  Maybe ppl who got it just had employees that don't know any better. 




Awesome haul!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So the other day I picked up a Wet n Wild Megaslicks Balm Stain just because the price is so great and I love love love chubby stick lip products, and holy cow these are amazing.  I love the color (A Stiff Pink) but OMG I put this on at 8 this morning and I still have the perfect hint of pinky color on my lips now at 10 at night.  I might have to get more of these! 
I went and bought the Megaslick gloss, I bought two of them. I forget the names, they're packed up in my bag (going to my boyfriend's). One was a pink, one was a nude. I don't remember. lol. I just remembered you saying something about the Megaslicks being awesome, so I bought a couple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Let me know how you like them.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG that is amazing for that haul!  I have been picking up Orly/China Glaze polishes on sale at Ulta and thought I was getting a good deal at $4.99 each!  I'm going to have to track down a Sally this weekend.  I always forget about shopping there, but it looks like they have some great sales.
I forgot about these too

(ignore the cat hair stuck to them)









Love the Hard Candy ones.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My first ever DL polishes in Modern Love and Dark Side of the Moon. From swatches I expected Dark Side to be more oxblood red but it looks really purple in the bottle. They're both pretty either way, so I'm excited to use these!
Nice!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 15, 2014)

So.. I got my bonus check from work, so I decided to go a little crazy before I start my no-buy (omg, how am I going to get through this?). I'll be on a no-buy until May, I may need a rehab center. lol. Anyways.. here's what I got today...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Ignore my feetsies, lol.  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This was on sale for 15$ at Torrid.





Target &amp; Rite-Aid - had to get some hair dye, my roots are showing! lol. L'OREAL Total Repair Extreme shampoo &amp; conditioner. Sally Hansen Diamond Base &amp; Top Coat. And two Sally Hansen Salon Effects polish strips in Laced Up &amp; Heart Breaker.





And the big whopper!! Sephora Haul!! Woo hoo hoo! I got the following:

Soap&amp;Glory Hand Food travel size x2 - I never go anywhere without this stuff in my purse. It makes my hands feel amazing!

Ole Henriksen 'The Works' - This stuff had amazingly incredible reviews online, so I'm going to try it.

Urban Decay De-Slick setting spray 

Urban Decay Makeup Meltdown 

Urban Decay Triple Threat Travel Pencil Set (Smoke Matte Edition) - I've never tried the 24/7 pencils, so this seemed like a good way to sample them. It comes with Smoke, Perversion, &amp; Sabbath for just 14$

CoverFX primer

Benefit BigEasy

Benefit Sugarbomb - omg omg omg, my HG blush!

Benefit Cha Cha Tint - I've been wanting this - it's beautiful!

Plus I got free samples anddddddd...





I reached VIB status!!! &lt;3


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 15, 2014)

Today's haul!

Walgreens:

Rimmel Stay Matte Primer: @allistra44 recommended this! I am excited to try it with my Rimmel Stay Matte foundation. $2.49

Wet n Wild Walking the Red Carpet limited edition palette: My first WnW 8-pan palette! I've been searching for this and I'm so excited to use it. $4.11

Wet n Wild lipstick in Bare it All: $0.64

Wet n Wild "bronzer" in Reserve Your Cabana: I've been wanting to try this as a highlight/setting powder for awhile now. $2.21

Wet n Wild coverall stick in Fair: $0.64

Wet n Wild MegaLast nail polishes in Valet Tag and Champagne Toast: $0.49 each

Target: 

Pond's BB cream in Light: free!

At Walgreens, Rimmel primer was half-off, and I had a $1 off coupon. Wet n Wild was 25% off, plus I had 5 $1 off WnW coupons (thanks @usofjessamerica!).

I had a Pond's free item coupon, so that's why it was free. 

So happy with this haul! I only spent like $13.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 15, 2014)

yay!!! im so happy to see that my coupons had gone to good use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Today's haul!

Walgreens:

Rimmel Stay Matte Primer: @allistra44 recommended this! I am excited to try it with my Rimmel Stay Matte foundation. $2.49

Wet n Wild Walking the Red Carpet limited edition palette: My first WnW 8-pan palette! I've been searching for this and I'm so excited to use it. $4.11

Wet n Wild lipstick in Bare it All: $0.64

Wet n Wild "bronzer" in Reserve Your Cabana: I've been wanting to try this as a highlight/setting powder for awhile now. $2.21

Wet n Wild coverall stick in Fair: $0.64

Wet n Wild MegaLast nail polishes in Valet Tag and Champagne Toast: $0.49 each

Target: 

Pond's BB cream in Light: free!

At Walgreens, Rimmel primer was half-off, and I had a $1 off coupon. Wet n Wild was 25% off, plus I had 5 $1 off WnW coupons (thanks @usofjessamerica!).

I had a Pond's free item coupon, so that's why it was free. 

So happy with this haul! I only spent like $13.
Excellent haul! I hope you like the Rimmel primer! I just bought another bottle + another bottle of the foundation because they're so cheap with the 50% off sale!

Also SUPER jealous you found the limited edition WNW palettes! I've seriously been to I think 5 different Walgreens in search of these and can't find them! Half the time the employees don't even know what I'm talking about haha


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yay!!! im so happy to see that my coupons had gone to good use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
They came to great use... haha. 






Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Excellent haul! I hope you like the Rimmel primer! I just bought another bottle + another bottle of the foundation because they're so cheap with the 50% off sale!

Also SUPER jealous you found the limited edition WNW palettes! I've seriously been to I think 5 different Walgreens in search of these and can't find them! Half the time the employees don't even know what I'm talking about haha
I can't wait to try it! I might go get another bottle of the foundation, too. The woman who rang me up had some $1 off Rimmel coupons behind the counter, so you should ask if they have any next time!

I know! I searched all over Tucson and couldn't find them. But I got home for spring break and called my local Walgreens and they had the collection. They were in a display away from the normal Wet n Wild display, so maybe the employees don't realize that? I hope you can find it!


----------



## Krystan (Mar 15, 2014)

So I'm new to makeup. I've always kept it simple with drugstore brands but Sephora has beeen caalllling my name and today I finally fell into it's grip. Tell me how I did for a first timer? I chose these so I could really try out some different things I've had my eyes on


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I'm new to makeup. I've always kept it simple with drugstore brands but Sephora has beeen caalllling my name and today I finally fell into it's grip. Tell me how I did for a first timer? I chose these so I could really try out some different things I've had my eyes on 


Well, you made a great choice by picking an UD palette, they sell some of the greatest eyeshadow available. If you have any makeup questions this is the right place to find answers and ask questions.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I'm new to makeup. I've always kept it simple with drugstore brands but Sephora has beeen caalllling my name and today I finally fell into it's grip. Tell me how I did for a first timer? I chose these so I could really try out some different things I've had my eyes on 


Excellent choices! I haven't tried a lot of Smashbox but I do REALLY like their Photo Finish Primer, if that's what that is in the white tube! And Urban Decay...you really can't go wrong there! I've used my Naked 3 palette almost every day since I got it.


----------



## saku (Mar 15, 2014)

this finally came in the mail!!! this book is 'about face by scott barnes'. it's recommended by wayne goss and found it pretty cheap online. i haven't read it in detail yet, but it looks awesome. yay!


----------



## theangryandro (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOVE your picture. You are gorgeous! I wish I could pull something awesome like that off with my hair. ;x
Thanks! I tried being a normal blonde for a year, and although I liked it, I just can't contain my love for COLOR! Can't stop won't stop, thank god I don't have a job that mandates my hair color!

And to keep with the thread theme, here's another post- I totally bought another Hourglass Ambient blush today (Luminous Flush) and the Pantone cheek palette. I have a blush obsession lately!


----------



## Krystan (Mar 15, 2014)

> Excellent choices! I haven't tried a lot of Smashbox but I do REALLY like their Photo Finish Primer, if that's what that is in the white tube! And Urban Decay...you really can't go wrong there! I've used my Naked 3 palette almost every day since I got it.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The photo finish primer is actually in *both* boxes so YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks so much!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 16, 2014)

@Christa W enabled me! lol. Sally Beauty haul:


----------



## Christa W (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Christa W enabled me! lol. Sally Beauty haul:




Looks like you got some really great stuff!!  Glad they had something left for you.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like you got some really great stuff!!  Glad they had something left for you.
They had TONS left. I got one ORLY shade (Mermaid Tail) that is so gorgeous, but the rest is ChinaGlaze. I actually bought 4 of the regular priced ones from the Flourish &amp; Sea Goddess collections. Then my boyfriend bought me the blowdryer. And the saleslady highly recommended the Seche Vite base and topcoat. Although she looked at me funny for buying so much polish. She said, "Do you do nails professionally...?" lol.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 16, 2014)

Occ rollergirl love it!


----------



## jayeme (Mar 17, 2014)

I just pulled the trigger on an online order I reaaaaallllllyyyyyy wanted but also kind of can't afford...oh well, I'm excited! Tarte Bow &amp; Go gift set from the holidays, I had 20% off so for $44 I'm getting a 16 color eyeshadow palette, two mascaras, two eyeliners, and four of their lipsurgence lip tints! I can't wait to play with it all!


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They had TONS left. I got one ORLY shade (Mermaid Tail) that is so gorgeous, but the rest is ChinaGlaze. I actually bought 4 of the regular priced ones from the Flourish &amp; Sea Goddess collections. Then my boyfriend bought me the blowdryer. And the saleslady highly recommended the Seche Vite base and topcoat. Although she looked at me funny for buying so much polish. She said, "Do you do nails professionally...?" lol.
I went there too and got 13 polishes, including the Seche Vite base and topcoat (BOGO - so that was a good deal!) for 28 total.  Not too bad considering the Seche top coat alone was 7.99.  I didn't even realize they were BOGO until she went to grab the base coat for me and put it in for free.  I tried the Seche base and top coat last night and except for the terrible smell I like them so far.  No chipping, dried fast, and the finish looks super shiny like gel.

3 of the colors I picked up I am not sure I like them that much.  I would return them but that seems lame when they were 2 bucks a bottle!  I can always trade or gift them.


----------



## Christa W (Mar 17, 2014)

> I went there too and got 13 polishes, including the Seche Vite base and topcoat (BOGO - so that was a good deal!) for 28 total. Â Not too bad considering the Seche top coat alone was 7.99. Â I didn't even realize they were BOGO until she went to grab the base coat for me and put it in for free. Â I tried the Seche base and top coat last night and except for the terrible smell I like them so far. Â No chipping, dried fast, and the finish looks super shiny like gel. 3 of the colors I picked up I am not sure I like them that much. Â I would return them but that seems lame when they were 2 bucks a bottle! Â I can always trade or gift them.


 I'd keep them for a swap or trade. I have heard that the Seche base coat isn't great so I'm curious to hear what you think after wearing for a bit. The top coat is awesome. First time I tried it was like a life altering experience for me


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 17, 2014)

It was an excellent mail day.


----------



## breyannaxo (Mar 17, 2014)

Today I bought the Hourglass ambient lighting powder in dim light, Urban Decay de-slick setting spray, a Tarte set of a mini lip tint and cheek stain both in the color energy, Clinique acne solutions clearing gel, Bobby Brown blush in pale pink, and the new St. Tropez 500 point perk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *breyannaxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I bought the Hourglass ambient lighting powder in dim light, Urban Decay de-slick setting spray, a Tarte set of a mini lip tint and cheek stain both in the color energy, Clinique acne solutions clearing gel, Bobby Brown blush in pale pink, and the new St. Tropez 500 point perk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I saw that Tarte set on Sephora.com yesterday and was so tempted to buy it! Let me know how you like it.


----------



## Krystan (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *breyannaxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I bought the Hourglass ambient lighting powder in dim light, Urban Decay de-slick setting spray, a Tarte set of a mini lip tint and cheek stain both in the color energy, Clinique acne solutions clearing gel, Bobby Brown blush in pale pink, and the new St. Tropez 500 point perk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
The hourglass ambient lighting powder looks amazing to me. I am just afraid I wouldn't know what to do with it or how to apply it


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Mar 17, 2014)

Target beauty box finally came! Hallelujah. The mascara and dry shampoo look amazing.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elfbarbie07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Target beauty box finally came! Hallelujah. The mascara and dry shampoo look amazing. 



I love, love, love that dry shampoo.  I really hope that line (Herbal Essences Naked) sticks around and doesn't get discontinued right away.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went there too and got 13 polishes, including the Seche Vite base and topcoat (BOGO - so that was a good deal!) for 28 total.  Not too bad considering the Seche top coat alone was 7.99.  I didn't even realize they were BOGO until she went to grab the base coat for me and put it in for free.  I tried the Seche base and top coat last night and except for the terrible smell I like them so far.  No chipping, dried fast, and the finish looks super shiny like gel.

3 of the colors I picked up I am not sure I like them that much.  I would return them but that seems lame when they were 2 bucks a bottle!  I can always trade or gift them.
My Sally didn't have the clearance polishes BOGO, just the full price ones, but I still got the clearance onces for like 1.50$ so I'm not complaining.

I'm a ChinaGlaze addict, so if the 3 colors you have aren't colors I have, I'd love to trade you for something if you decide you want to trade! My trade list is in my signature, I'll actually have more items added around 9pm central time too.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Sally didn't have the clearance polishes BOGO, just the full price ones, but I still got the clearance onces for like 1.50$ so I'm not complaining.

I'm a ChinaGlaze addict, so if the 3 colors you have aren't colors I have, I'd love to trade you for something if you decide you want to trade! My trade list is in my signature, I'll actually have more items added around 9pm central time too.
The ones I might trade were Orly actually...Starburst, Milky Way, and Macabre Masquarade.  For some reason I'm just not a huge fan of them after I swatched them.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *breyannaxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I bought the Hourglass ambient lighting powder in dim light, Urban Decay de-slick setting spray, a Tarte set of a mini lip tint and cheek stain both in the color energy, Clinique acne solutions clearing gel, Bobby Brown blush in pale pink, and the new St. Tropez 500 point perk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I got the Tarte energy set today too.  I also got the Tarte bright by night set.  They are both so tiny, but the minis are always so cute and a nice way to try these out.  I also got in this Sephora order Bronze Buffer self-tan removers.  Has anyone tried these?  Oh well, worth a try when my knees &amp; elbows look all wonky with self tanner.

Here's a photo (my samples are bigger than my purchases. lol):


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 17, 2014)

I went on a bit of a buying spree lately, I am going on a no-buy now.  But anyway I got some great deals of stuff and I couldn't pass it up.

Target Beauty Box, $4.95:  Contains a sample of Jergens BB skin cream, Herbal Essences Dry Shampoo, Toni&amp;Guy Casual Sea Salt Spray (love these in the summer!), Cover Girl Smoochies sizzle gloss in Date Night (this is pure chunky glitter in a clear base...I need to gift this to my little niece or something!) and L'Oreal Lash Out Butterfly Mascara (tried this and love it!  length and definition, no clumps)  

From eBay $33 shipped: Urban Decay Naked Gloss in Freestyle and Rule 34, Revolution Lipstick in Rush.  Love all of these colors and formulas.

From eBay, $31 shipped: Urban Decay Shattered face case with foundation sample.  (5 eyeshadows, 2 blushes, 1 highlighter, 1 lip color, 1 mini eyeliner.  Need this for my purse since I'm always on the go and am sick of hauling everything separate!)

From TJ Maxx for $14.99: OPI Euro Centrale collection with pink, teal, dark purple, and a fun glitter polish.

And then my Sally's haul...that's all the Orly, Finger Paints, and Seche Vite polishes on the right.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I'm new to makeup. I've always kept it simple with drugstore brands but Sephora has beeen caalllling my name and today I finally fell into it's grip. Tell me how I did for a first timer? I chose these so I could really try out some different things I've had my eyes on 


Great job!  I have Naked 3 and love it.  At first I wasn't sure about it because they are very muted shades and I'm used to UD being so in-your-face but now I love it for a soft daytime look.  I also have Naked 1 and Naked 2 and my favorite would be either 2 or 3 depending on my mood.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'd keep them for a swap or trade. I have heard that the Seche base coat isn't great so I'm curious to hear what you think after wearing for a bit. The top coat is awesome. First time I tried it was like a life altering experience for me
Usually I use the Orly rubberized base coat so this is new territory for me!  It's only been one day but so far so good - no chips or peeling, and I even opened my new UD face case with my thumb nail which usually would chip.  

I have a really tame light peach on my nails right now and will probably take it off in a day or two - I crave color but I have work meetings every day this week until Wednesday, so after that I'll do something fun.  So this base and top coat have two more days in my trial run!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went on a bit of a buying spree lately, I am going on a no-buy now.  But anyway I got some great deals of stuff and I couldn't pass it up.

Target Beauty Box, $4.95:  Contains a sample of Jergens BB skin cream, Herbal Essences Dry Shampoo, Toni&amp;Guy Casual Sea Salt Spray (love these in the summer!), Cover Girl Smoochies sizzle gloss in Date Night (this is pure chunky glitter in a clear base...I need to gift this to my little niece or something!) and L'Oreal Lash Out Butterfly Mascara (tried this and love it!  length and definition, no clumps)  

From eBay $33 shipped: Urban Decay Naked Gloss in Freestyle and Rule 34, Revolution Lipstick in Rush.  Love all of these colors and formulas.

From eBay, $31 shipped: Urban Decay Shattered face case with foundation sample.  (5 eyeshadows, 2 blushes, 1 highlighter, 1 lip color, 1 mini eyeliner.  Need this for my purse since I'm always on the go and am sick of hauling everything separate!)

From TJ Maxx for $14.99: OPI Euro Centrale collection with pink, teal, dark purple, and a fun glitter polish.

And then my Sally's haul...that's all the Orly, Finger Paints, and Seche Vite polishes on the right.




Jealous of that OPI set!


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Mar 17, 2014)

I went to Walgreens yesterday... Got the Rimmel Stay Matte primer on clearance (3.49) and then I had a $1 coupon. Also got a Rimmel Kate lipstick in 109. Sale for $3, coupon for $1. Wet n Wild nail polishes were .69 so I got three with coupons from @usofjessamerica (thanks so much!) and ended up making thirty cents off of each. Spent $5.55 with tax, saved $11. Works for me!


----------



## breyannaxo (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw that Tarte set on Sephora.com yesterday and was so tempted to buy it! Let me know how you like it.
I will!


----------



## breyannaxo (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Tarte energy set today too.  I also got the Tarte bright by night set.  They are both so tiny, but the minis are always so cute and a nice way to try these out.  I also got in this Sephora order Bronze Buffer self-tan removers.  Has anyone tried these?  Oh well, worth a try when my knees &amp; elbows look all wonky with self tanner.

Here's a photo (my samples are bigger than my purchases. lol):




I've tried those! They work really well at first, but I'm confused if I'm supposed to cut off the dirty parts or not. Sounds weird, but you'll probably understand once you use them haha


----------



## Christa W (Mar 18, 2014)

Marshalls had Seche polishes.  I have not seen them anywhere before.  I grabbed a few to try them out.  Left to right we have Delicate, Distinguished, Precocious, Scorchin' Hot, Inspiration and Succulent.  The gray, hot pink and coral shades have shimmer in them the other 3 are just cremes.  They were $1.99 each.  I also got Hard Candy Cotton Candy Pink for $2.00 on clearance at Walmart and a bottle of Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Grape Going! which is not the same formula as the bottle I have at home.


----------



## saku (Mar 19, 2014)

'twas love at first sight...


----------



## bergcd (Mar 19, 2014)

Can we still sign up for that target beauty box? if so where at?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bergcd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can we still sign up for that target beauty box? if so where at?

Their most recent box is sold out.  It is an online only item so I'd keep an eye out here or their site for the next one to be released!


----------



## bergcd (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Their most recent box is sold out.  It is an online only item so I'd keep an eye out here or their site for the next one to be released!
THANKS!


----------



## kryssluvsmkeup (Mar 19, 2014)

I recently went on a little mini splurge at Ulta and Sephora lol. I got the Anastasia dip brow pomeade which is my absolute fav right now, maybelline baby skin (didn't like so much), Urban Decays naked finishing powder, Loracs porefection baked powder, Loreals lip balm, a few Eco tool brushes, a flower lip balm in Mauve it over (kinda chalky), Revlons laquer balm (love), 2 Ulta nail polishes for $4 and I believe that's it lol. Now that Ulta has their 21 days of beauty I might be going back very soon!


----------



## knightsgirl (Mar 19, 2014)

Monday was an awesome mail day! I've gone a little insane.... Too Faced sale:



-Joy to the Girls palette (the packaging is so huge it's annoying and I might sell it lol) $25 -All I Want for Christmas set $25 -Tanning Bed in a Tube $10 Birchbox:



-chuao chocolates (I buy one of these with nearly every order lol!) -Spornette Little Wonder brush -incoco nail strips in Venetian lace -Pick two: Atlier vanilla and Chapstick -BB Finds box (I don't love my colors, wonder if I can exchange unopened at Walgreens/Wal Mart, does anyone know?): 2 BB subs:



Loreal test panel comp, trade and awesomeness:



Loreal test panel comp: -Maybelline volum'express 360 false lash effect mascara -Maybelline super stay lip color in Always Heather Trade: julep in Michelle Aaaaand the most awesome shipping mix-up EVER! A free full size tube of Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion cream!!! I bought a tube from overstock, it came a week or so ago, no problems, then another one showed up today. I called and they told me to keep it!!! This kind of thing *never* happens to me, it was st. Pattys day luck!


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 19, 2014)

Just got back from a Birchbox+Benefit event and got a sample box that had Bad Gal Lash mini (don't like this.. I only use They're Real, all other mascara is inferior in my book lol), a mini tube of Stay Don't Stray, super nice, mini Creaseless Cream Shadow in No Pressure (will probably trade this, with the Bad Gal Lash, I have two full size creaseless cream shadows and never touch them.), and a mini It's Potent! Eye Cream which is super nice because I was hoping to test it out.  I bought The Big Easy in #4 and Play Sticks in Tea Party.  Really excited to try this concealer!  Maybe I'll kick my Erase Paste kick!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got back from a Birchbox+Benefit event and got a sample box that had Bad Gal Lash mini (don't like this.. I only use They're Real, all other mascara is inferior in my book lol), a mini tube of Stay Don't Stray, super nice, mini Creaseless Cream Shadow in No Pressure (will probably trade this, with the Bad Gal Lash, I have two full size creaseless cream shadows and never touch them.), and a mini It's Potent! Eye Cream which is super nice because I was hoping to test it out.  I bought The Big Easy in #4 and Play Sticks in Tea Party.  Really excited to try this concealer!  Maybe I'll kick my Erase Paste kick!
Super jealous! Glad you have fun and came home with awesome goodies!


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Super jealous! Glad you have fun and came home with awesome goodies!

It was tons of fun!  I recommend all Birchbox + Benefit events!!


----------



## verybluetiful (Mar 20, 2014)

Subbing for updates. I love to see what you ladies are purchasing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystan (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  'twas love at first sight...




I feel so jealous even though I don't deserve these, haha. Congratulations on these beauties!! &lt;3 How are you liking them?! (Assuming you busted them out right away for a test drive)


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  'twas love at first sight...




Nice! I've been interested in trying these brushes.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Mar 21, 2014)

I got back from visiting family today and had some new pretties waiting for me... The Tarte be Mattenificent palette, (and the lipgloss I ordered rather than pay shipping lol) and the UD feminine palette. I reeaally need to stop buying eyeshadow now.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Mar 21, 2014)

> I got the Tarte energy set today too. Â I also got the Tarte bright by night set. Â They are both so tiny, but the minis are always so cute and a nice way to try these out. Â I also got in this Sephora order Bronze Buffer self-tan removers. Â Has anyone tried these? Â Oh well, worth a try when my knees &amp; elbows look all wonky with self tanner. Here's a photo (my samples are bigger than my purchases. lol):


 Ooh, thanks for the picture, I'd been trying to visualize the size of the tarte items in those sets. I think I will need them if they're still there when Chic Week rolls around because TINY THINGS.


----------



## breyannaxo (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw that Tarte set on Sephora.com yesterday and was so tempted to buy it! Let me know how you like it.
I don't like the cheek stain. I figured I didn't because basically, I don't know how to apply it. It seemed like it rubbed my makeup off. It was odd because it looks like a sheer, light pink in the tube, but it was instantly a medium pink color as soon as it touched my skin. Its pretty, but I just prefer powder. I really like the lip surgence though! Its a lot like the Dior one with the same concept, but its slightly darker than the Dior and smells minty.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 21, 2014)

> I don't like the cheek stain. I figured I didn't because basically, I don't know how to apply it. It seemed like it rubbed my makeup off. It was odd because it looks like a sheer, light pink in the tube, but it was instantly a medium pink color as soon as it touched my skin. Its pretty, but I just prefer powder. I really like the lip surgence though! Its a lot like the Dior one with the same concept, but its slightly darker than the Dior and smells minty.Â


 Awesome! Thanks for the info. I already own Dior Lip Glow so no need to own another pink ph adjusting color.


----------



## roxymama (Mar 21, 2014)

> Awesome! Thanks for the info. I already own Dior Lip Glow so no need to own another pink ph adjusting color.


 I have the tarte energy full size and the dior addict lip glow in coral. Both turn my lips the exact same color, a glowy hot pink. But I have very pigmented pink lips naturally. The biggest difference is the tarte is glossier on me and the actual product is softer and tends to want to break off if I swivel it up too much. The tarte also has a minty smell and tingle. The Dior is more balm than gloss and has a really nice vanilla smell. Both leave a nice stain for a while after. Neither are especially moisturizing. I like both. I agree the tarte is a really good sub especially at $10 for the mini. I go through the tarte way faster though cause it's meltier (is that a word?)


----------



## paigeaxel (Mar 21, 2014)

I love the Bronze Buffers, they're a lifesaver. Don't cut them, because the points are good for small spots like between fingers and toes, and for fixing little streaks without make a pale spot. Once it gets brown I toss it.


----------



## saku (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel so jealous even though I don't deserve these, haha. Congratulations on these beauties!! &lt;3 How are you liking them?! (Assuming you busted them out right away for a test drive)

i did wash them right away and used it as soon as they're dry. they're unbelievably soft, but not floppy. i've only used it a couple of times so i haven't formulated my final thoughts on them yet, but so far so good!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice! I've been interested in trying these brushes.
i'd say they're worth it! i've had the eye brushes for a few months and they're great!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 22, 2014)

It was an awesome mail day! I'm on a conditional no-buy until May 1, so my swap items are my drugs right now. lol. Got 3 packages from 3 amazing MUT ladies! Excited to play!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh, I've been bad.

I'm justifying it, though, because I haven't bought any makeup since right before Christmas. I was determined to save so I could afford some of the items in the SEPHORA + PANTONE UNIVERSE Color of the Year Radiant Orchid Collection when it was released last week.

So....

I initially ordered the SEPHORA + PANTONE UNIVERSE The Eye: Radiant Femme Artistry Set (eyeshadow palette) and Gazing Paint Liquid EyeLiner. I was going to try to pick up the Rush Luster Cheek Sweep and Radiant Paint Gloss Trio in-store last weekend so I could get the free Radiant Orchid pouch, but that didn't work out. So I was THRILLED when I received an email earlier this week with a code to get the pouch with an online order of 25.00 or more. Naturally I ordered those two items I wanted just as quickly as I can type, used my code for the free pouch AND scored 5 free samples. Yea!

Received the palette and eyeliner on Wednesday, and the other items are coming next Tuesday.

I'm really happy I was able to discipline myself and not buy anything in January and February so I could get the Radiant Orchid items I was pining after.....Sephora really stepped up its game with this collection (I think it's far superior to the Tangerine Tango and Emerald collections of previous years) and I didn't want to bank on them being available at a discount in a couple of months. There's a good chance some of these items WILL sell out and I, for one, didn't want to MISS out on these pretties!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwirlyGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, I've been bad.

I'm justifying it, though, because I haven't bought any makeup since right before Christmas. I was determined to save so I could afford some of the items in the SEPHORA + PANTONE UNIVERSE Color of the Year Radiant Orchid Collection when it was released last week.

So....

I initially ordered the SEPHORA + PANTONE UNIVERSE The Eye: Radiant Femme Artistry Set (eyeshadow palette) and Gazing Paint Liquid EyeLiner. I was going to try to pick up the Rush Luster Cheek Sweep and Radiant Paint Gloss Trio in-store last weekend so I could get the free Radiant Orchid pouch, but that didn't work out. So I was THRILLED when I received an email earlier this week with a code to get the pouch with an online order of 25.00 or more. Naturally I ordered those two items I wanted just as quickly as I can type, used my code for the free pouch AND scored 5 free samples. Yea!

Received the palette and eyeliner on Wednesday, and the other items are coming next Tuesday.

I'm really happy I was able to discipline myself and not buy anything in January and February so I could get the Radiant Orchid items I was pining after.....Sephora really stepped up its game with this collection (I think it's far superior to the Tangerine Tango and Emerald collections of previous years) and I didn't want to bank on them being available at a discount in a couple of months. There's a good chance some of these items WILL sell out and I, for one, didn't want to MISS out on these pretties!
You scored a great deal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WTG on the Jan-Feb no-buy. I'm hoping I can have the same discipline. You're an inspriation ! lol.


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: You scored a great deal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WTG on the Jan-Feb no-buy. I'm hoping I can have the same discipline. You're an inspriation ! lol.

It's easier when you have a specific goal in mind. I knew I was going to want at least a few of the items in the collection as soon as the Color of the Year for 2014 was announced by Pantone last summer. It's such a pretty shade, and one that works well with my complexion, and my daughter's.

I choose the items I wanted soon after the announcement of what the collection was going to include was publicized.

Because Radiant Orchid is a color which is more universally flattering than previous Colors of the Year, I didn't want to risk having something I wanted selling out. Every time I was tempted to buy something else, I reminded myself that purchase could potentially affect my ability to buy one of the items I wanted, and if it was worth the risk.

I'll tell you, it's MUCH more fun getting something you've really wanted for awhile soon after it's released, than months later when everybody has it and is beginning to move on to other trends.

THAT was my inspiration. Whether it will work for me with future makeup purchases is yet to be seen....I have a soft spot for pretties!


----------



## jayeme (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwirlyGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sephora really stepped up its game with this collection (I think it's far superior to the Tangerine Tango and Emerald collections of previous years) and I didn't want to bank on them being available at a discount in a couple of months. There's a good chance some of these items WILL sell out and I, for one, didn't want to MISS out on these pretties!

Agreed! I haven't bought anything yet but I want to...my birthday is next month and maybe I'll get something then! Especially because there's no Sephora near me so I have to order something if I want the birthday gift....what a hassle, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think, though, that this is better in large part because this is just a color that lends itself much better to makeup. You can use blush, lipstick, eyeshadow - everything - in radiant orchid! It's very wearable for everyday, in a lot of different forms. Emerald green, not so much, not unless you're really adventurous. I mean, the eyeshadows were nice but I think this is a much better makeup color.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 22, 2014)

Today marks the end of me buying pretty things (at least with my own money, gift cards and certificates are galore for the next two months to help alleviate my no-buy, thanks birthday!)

But here's my most recent haul!  Went to Ulta and got Push and Shove from OPI, am trying out today and will let everyone know my thoughts (I know that this is a 50/50 for most people but I love the chrome look and really wanted to try it!), Stila Magnificent Metals in Vintage Black Gold, and all my GWP's (Stila Liquid Lipstick in Beso (love.), It's a 10 Miracle Leave in Plus Keratin, and CK One Mascara (birthday!!).  I also had a $30 certificate to The Body Shop, so I got the Aloe Soothing Night Cream, Tea Tree Pore Minimizer, Vitamin E Eye Cream, and Aloe Eye Defense Cream.  And I just made a $50 Sephora purchase.  Gooooood golly I have to stop! Only spent $12 on the $30 certificate plus an extra $10 in store at Body Shop and $30 at Ulta.  Not pictured: Benefit Play Sticks and Big Easy.


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think, though, that this is better in large part because this is just a color that lends itself much better to makeup. You can use blush, lipstick, eyeshadow - everything - in radiant orchid! It's very wearable for everyday, in a lot of different forms. Emerald green, not so much, not unless you're really adventurous. I mean, the eyeshadows were nice but I think this is a much better makeup color.

Agreed! The only items I bought from the Emerald collection were the lip glosses (mostly because the packaging was incredibly cool), and the mini emerald liner set. There was so much duplication of the eye shadows - cream, crayon, powder, etc. and from what I read, the powder shadows weren't very good.

But Radiant Orchid rocks - not only in terms of i's ability to translate to so many different products, but it's also flattering to a wide range of skin tones and makeup styles.

I just hope Pantone doesn't screw it up for 2015 and pick some god-awful color...like ochre....


----------



## marigoldsue (Mar 22, 2014)

My Nordstrom triple points weekend.  First two pics are the department wide freebies and gifts with purchase. (there is a NARS gloss hiding in the first pic)  Third pic is my actual purchases.  

Last night I had a makeover at the Bobbi Brown counter, which was really disappointing. I asked her to push the envelope with my eyes.  I was wanting to learn to incorporate more color since I have recently been able to ditch the glasses I have been wearing since I was 10.  She did a very basic and blah gray smokey eye.   She also did such a bad job of applying foundation that she convinced me not to buy their CC cream and foundation.  I had gotten samples a week or two before and thought I liked the results I had gotten at home.  But when she was done I looked like I was not wearing foundation, and not in the good way.  

 Today the makeover was with NARS and I had brows down with Anastasia.  Very pleased with both of those.  I did not purchase it today, but the NARS rep was able to find a red lipstick that worked for me.  I have very pale skin with the slightest yellow undertone and some redness, red hair and hazel eyes.  Everyone tries to use the true reds or more coral reds and they look hideous with my skin and hair.  She found a blue red, that still looked red instead of turning pink and worked for me.  So excited!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Nordstrom triple points weekend.  First two pics are the department wide freebies and gifts with purchase. (there is a NARS gloss hiding in the first pic)  Third pic is my actual purchases.  

Last night I had a makeover at the Bobbi Brown counter, which was really disappointing. I asked her to push the envelope with my eyes.  I was wanting to learn to incorporate more color since I have recently been able to ditch the glasses I have been wearing since I was 10.  She did a very basic and blah gray smokey eye.   She also did such a bad job of applying foundation that she convinced me not to buy their CC cream and foundation.  I had gotten samples a week or two before and thought I liked the results I had gotten at home.  But when she was done I looked like I was not wearing foundation, and not in the good way.  

 Today the makeover was with NARS and I had brows down with Anastasia.  Very pleased with both of those.  I did not purchase it today, but the NARS rep was able to find a red lipstick that worked for me.  I have very pale skin with the slightest yellow undertone and some redness, red hair and hazel eyes.  Everyone tries to use the true reds or more coral reds and they look hideous with my skin and hair.  She found a blue red, that still looked red instead of turning pink and worked for me.  So excited!












JEALOUS!! lol. Awesome freebies and purchases! I, too, am on the hunt for a red lipstick that looks AMAZING on me. Glad you found yours!


----------



## marigoldsue (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  JEALOUS!! lol. Awesome freebies and purchases! I, too, am on the hunt for a red lipstick that looks AMAZING on me. Glad you found yours!

Thanks.  I can't wait to play!  I also had purchased one of the NARS matte Multiples when I booked my pre-sell.  I just learned how to use it today for contouring.  I hope I can manage to make it look the way she did.  My fear is I am going to give myself facial stripes!


----------



## eucala08 (Mar 22, 2014)

I recently ordered from Brija Cosmetics

Manor $5.00 1 $5.00 Whitelighter $5.00 1 $5.00 Premonition $5.00 1 $5.00 Stolen Luxury Face Highlight $15.00 1 $15.00 Chai Bronzer Sample $1.50 1 $1.50 Wide Eyed Waterline Pencil $7.00 1 $7.00


Manor, Whitelighter and Premonition are from her Charmed collection. I had a sample of Whitelighter and loved it and bought the full size. I haven't used the face highlighter enough yet to know if I like it. The Chai bronzer looks a lot like Tarte Park Avenue Princess but much cheaper. I just got a sample of the bronzer to see if it was going to be too dark for me, and it wasn't. The waterline pencil doesn't stay on my waterline, but then again a lot of pencils don't stay on my waterline. I've been using this pencil a little below my waterline and as a highlighter on parts of my eyes.


----------



## roxymama (Mar 23, 2014)

> Oh, I've been bad. I'm justifying it, though, because I haven't bought any makeup since right before Christmas. I was determined to save so I could afford some of the items in the SEPHORA + PANTONE UNIVERSE Color of the Year Radiant Orchid Collection when it was released last week. So.... I initially ordered the SEPHORA + PANTONE UNIVERSE The Eye: Radiant Femme Artistry Set (eyeshadow palette) and Gazing Paint Liquid EyeLiner. I was going to try to pick up the Rush Luster Cheek Sweep and Radiant Paint Gloss Trio in-store last weekend so I could get the free Radiant Orchid pouch, but that didn't work out. So I was THRILLED when I received an email earlier this week with a code to get the pouch with an online order of 25.00 or more. Naturally I ordered those two items I wanted just as quickly as I can type, used my code for the free pouch AND scored 5 free samples. Yea! Received the palette and eyeliner on Wednesday, and the other items are coming next Tuesday. I'm really happy I was able to discipline myself and not buy anything in January and February so I could get the Radiant Orchid items I was pining after.....Sephora really stepped up its game with this collection (I think it's far superior to the Tangerine Tango and Emerald collections of previous years) and I didn't want to bank on them being available at a discount in a couple of months. There's a good chance some of these items WILL sell out and I, for one, didn't want to MISS out on these pretties!


 Let us know how you like the cheek sweep and pics if you can. It's the one item tempting me but only because I have a serious blush hoarding problem!


----------



## roxymama (Mar 23, 2014)

> My Nordstrom triple points weekend. Â First two pics are the department wide freebies and gifts with purchase. (there is a NARS gloss hiding in the first pic) Â Third pic is my actual purchases. Â  Last night I had a makeover at the Bobbi Brown counter, which was really disappointing. I asked her to push the envelope with my eyes. Â I was wanting to learn to incorporate more color since I have recently been able to ditch the glasses I have been wearing since I was 10. Â She did a very basic and blah gray smokey eye.Â  Â She also did such a bad job of applying foundation that she convinced me not to buy their CC cream and foundation. Â I had gotten samples a week or two before and thought I liked the results I had gotten at home. Â But when she was done I looked like I was not wearing foundation, and not in the good way. Â  Â Today the makeover was with NARS and I had brows down with Anastasia. Â Very pleased with both of those. Â I did not purchase it today, but the NARS rep was able to find a red lipstick that worked for me. Â I have very pale skin with the slightest yellow undertone andÂ some redness, red hair and hazel eyes. Â Everyone tries to use the true reds or more coral reds and they look hideous with my skin and hair. Â She found a blue red, that still looked red instead of turning pink and worked for me. Â So excited!


 If only on Halloween GWP's were passed out door to door because your picture reminds me of an adult version of piles of candy to treasure! Super jealous. Is that Bobbi Brown pallete from the nectar &amp; nude collection? I kind of want to check it out for those middle sparkly shades! Sounds like you and I have similar coloring!


----------



## marigoldsue (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If only on Halloween GWP's were passed out door to door because your picture reminds me of an adult version of piles of candy to treasure! Super jealous.
Is that Bobbi Brown pallete from the nectar &amp; nude collection? I kind of want to check it out for those middle sparkly shades! Sounds like you and I have similar coloring!

If that were the case Halloween would quickly become my favorite holiday!

That is the Nectar &amp; Nude palette.  I haven't played with it yet, but she did use it on one of my eyes during the makeover.  I wasn't super impressed, but I think that may be mrs due to the make-up artist than the product.

If we have similar coloring you might want to check out this set from Estee Lauder in Beach Metals.  It is my current favorite.  I think the picture makes it look a little harsher than it is.  It is such a nice soft, yet vibrant eye.  And right now Macy's has the Lily Pulitzer gift with a $35 purchase.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/estee-lauder-pure-color-instant-intense-eyeshadow-trio-the-metallics-collection?ID=964836&amp;CategoryID=30077&amp;LinkType=PDPZ1

I have also pre-booked this palette from Estee Luader for the Nordstrom Lily Pulitzer gift which starts April 15.  Their minimum is $45.  Another not so good pic.  The gold and purple shimmer colors are gorgeous in person and will be fabulous with my hazel eyes.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-pure-color-eyeshadow-palette-limited-edition/3727324?origin=category-personalizedsort&amp;contextualcategoryid=0&amp;fashionColor=&amp;resultback=3626&amp;cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_9_B


----------



## marigoldsue (Mar 23, 2014)

I stopped in Sephora while I was at the mall yesterday and oh my this collection was so much more gorgeous in person.  After viewing on the website I didn't think I needed any of it.  Now I think I need almost all of it...lol
@TwirlyGirly how do you like the liquid eyeliner?  The color is beautiful, but I am afraid it is too light and will get lost when applied to the eye.
 
Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Let us know how you like the cheek sweep and pics if you can. It's the one item tempting me but only because I have a serious blush hoarding problem!


Quote: Originally Posted by *TwirlyGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, I've been bad.

I'm justifying it, though, because I haven't bought any makeup since right before Christmas. I was determined to save so I could afford some of the items in the SEPHORA + PANTONE UNIVERSE Color of the Year Radiant Orchid Collection when it was released last week.

So....

I initially ordered the SEPHORA + PANTONE UNIVERSE The Eye: Radiant Femme Artistry Set (eyeshadow palette) and Gazing Paint Liquid EyeLiner. I was going to try to pick up the Rush Luster Cheek Sweep and Radiant Paint Gloss Trio in-store last weekend so I could get the free Radiant Orchid pouch, but that didn't work out. So I was THRILLED when I received an email earlier this week with a code to get the pouch with an online order of 25.00 or more. Naturally I ordered those two items I wanted just as quickly as I can type, used my code for the free pouch AND scored 5 free samples. Yea!

Received the palette and eyeliner on Wednesday, and the other items are coming next Tuesday.

I'm really happy I was able to discipline myself and not buy anything in January and February so I could get the Radiant Orchid items I was pining after.....Sephora really stepped up its game with this collection (I think it's far superior to the Tangerine Tango and Emerald collections of previous years) and I didn't want to bank on them being available at a discount in a couple of months. There's a good chance some of these items WILL sell out and I, for one, didn't want to MISS out on these pretties!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Mar 23, 2014)

I went out of town this weekend &amp; went to Lush.  There is no Lush around where I live so I had to make a purchase.





2 lip scrubs in Popcorn and Mint Julep, 2 face masks in Cupcake and The Sacred Truth and 2 bath melts in Melting Marshmallow Moment and Floating Island.  I even took a cooler with us to keep the face masks in on the way home.  My husband may think I'm crazy!

I also went to a full-size Sephora, which is such a treat for me because at home I only have a Sephora inside JCP.  I made a small purchase there as well:

2 Formula X nail polishes in Glitter Rocket and Sci-Fi

and the Sephora &amp; Patone Universe lip balm - this is a sheer, bright orchid w/a tiny bit of shimmer and it keeps going out of stock online.  Once I was able to swatch it in-store I had to get it.

I've had a great weekend so far:  Lush, nail polish and a lippie!


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Let us know how you like the cheek sweep and pics if you can. It's the one item tempting me but only because I have a serious blush hoarding problem!

I've read it's highly pigmented. But....if you're fair complected and find the shade is too intense, apply it with a synthetic brush. Synthetic brushes cannot hold as much product (because the hair shafts are smooth), so that's a good way to tone down your application of a really pigmented shade if you need to.

Conversly, if you are applying a powder product that isn't very pigmented OR you want the intensity of a product that is highly pigmented, use a natural hair brush. Natural hairs have little overlapping "scales" on them that grab onto and hold the particles of powder so more is deposited on your skin.

Neat little trick, eh??

I discovered this after purchasing a blush palette from Coastal Scents years ago. When I tried a couple of the shades, I grabbed one of my synthetic brushes and was very disappointed in the color payoff. So, I went back to reading the reviews of the palette on the CS website, and one of the reviewers suggested using a specific natural bristle brush sold by CS to apply the blush. I happened to own the brush she was referring to, so I immediately grabbed it and tried applying those same shades again.

The difference was like night and day! I couldn't believe it - it was like I was dipping into a completely different product.

I wanted to know why, and so I did some research.

Knowing this really changed how I use all powder products now.


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@TwirlyGirly how do you like the liquid eyeliner? The color is beautiful, but I am afraid it is too light and will get lost when applied to the eye

marigoldsue, I think it's going to depend upon the amount of contrast between the liner and what's around it. I read on a blog recently that depending upon skin tone and what shade of eyeshadow (if any) is used under/adjacent to it, you may want to put the orchid liner over a base of white liner. That way, your own skin tone won't "dull" the color of the liner itself. Think of it this way - most colors show up better (and are more "true" to color) on white paper than beige or brown....


----------



## MeaghanBrown (Mar 23, 2014)

I just got my March Birchbox, and I just got the Kiss &amp; Tell set of lipstick from Bare Essentials. Love it already!


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 23, 2014)

After clearing out my makeup stash I needed some new eye shadow so I picked up Naked Basics at Ulta (my first UD purchase!) and got the free It's a 10 spray. I also ordered Jingle All the Way and the Romantic Eye pallet from Too Faced. I'm excited to try out some new eye shadow looks!


----------



## madeupMegan (Mar 23, 2014)

Divergent Multi-Piece Collector's Set - loving this!





Nails Inc. in Sweets Way - pastel prettiness + sparkles!

Freebies:









Never again doing a Sephora mystery bag - this was such a let down!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 23, 2014)

This is my first time sharing my purchases here... it feels good to have someone to tell who I know will get excited with me! LOL

I am just recently getting back into makeup and being a girly girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have 3 sons, age 21, 19 and 13... no girls. I NEED my feminine side!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Recent Purchases:*

*Birchbox:* (I DID share this on the BB thread): Coastal Scents Revealed Palette set [$34] - after coupon code and reward points and free shipping: $17.20

*Target:* I wanted to use the coupon I got in my Target Beauty Box, so we HAD to go to Target! lol

Apotheke:M Coconut Jasmine After Bath Tonic [$8.99, on clearance for $6.28] - this smells fantastic!

Pixi Beauty Blush in No.4 Rosy Rouge [$16.00, on clearance for $8.00] - I thought this was a really pretty color and I needed new blush!

Pacifica Color Quench Lip Tint in Guava Berry [$6.99, on clearance for $3.48] 

Jergens BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream [ 2 oz for $3.00, had $2.00 off coupon, so $1.00]

Pond's Luminous Clean Wet Cleansing Towelettes, pack of 5 [$1.00 and had $1.00 off coupon, so free]

Suave shampoo... because it was $1 and I had $1 off coupon lol

I had a $3 off $15 beauty coupon AND I had a $5 gift card, so total after coupons and gift card was $12.09.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Local thrift shop:* I buy a lot of clothes at the thrift shop, because I can find such good deals on name brands! 

Lucky Brand Speed Shop t-shirt: $2.
Lucky Brand Nashville t-shirt: $2.
Red Express shirt with pockets: $3.
Venezia dressy red sleeveless shirt: $3.
American Eagle grey shirt with Eagle: $2.
Forever21 Union Jack crop top: $3. 
Old Navy black spaghetti strap tank: $2.
And last, it's just Faded Glory, but I got a sleeveless men's shirt that has 2 thumbs and says "This Guy Loves America!" This will be my 4th of July shirt! LOL
*Sephora:*

I hadn't planned on spending more money, but I found the Kat Von D's Starry Eye Palette that was orginially $49 on clearance for only $23, so I jumped on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for listening!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kryssluvsmkeup (Mar 24, 2014)

I got these today during Ulta's 21 days of beauty and I was so excited!! I waited two weeks and even though the Lorac powder sold out in stores I ordered it online and only spent $14.75 after using my Ulta rewards points!! I seriously need to stop now I've been on a makeup binge haha


----------



## SHYLAMOMA (Mar 24, 2014)

I went to CCO and scored some more Tom Ford lipstick among other things. I am trying to replenish my stash! lol I 



 makeup!


----------



## Maggy (Mar 24, 2014)

I was in London on my holidays about 3 weeks ago and bought a lot of things. Take a look at my mess:





I am in love with my first products from Benefit  (they're Real mascara and "Hervana" blush).


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 24, 2014)

So I got a commission check today and I allowed myself a tiny purchase! The Tini Beauty code from Ipsy (IPSYLOVE) still works so I got two of the toppers and two other polishes. I got minis because I never finish a whole bottle.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Maggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was in London on my holidays about 3 weeks ago and bought a lot of things. Take a look at my mess:





I am in love with my first products from Benefit  (they're Real mascara and "Hervana" blush).
What are the little pink tubes on the left? Is it Soap &amp; Glory? If so, I am so jealous! lol I often check out the UK site and they offer so much more.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimb3rly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What are the little pink tubes on the left? Is it Soap &amp; Glory? If so, I am so jealous! lol I often check out the UK site and they offer so much more.
Soap &amp; Glory is my favorite!!!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm on a no-buy til May 1. The only thing I can buy are replacements for what I have. So, I'm almost out of my moisturizer ,and it's a whopping 58$. Sooo... I used my 10% off VIB Sephora code, got free shipping over 50$, and used a 50$ gift card from my rewards program at work. Only 6.20$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Super happy.


----------



## Stitchie (Mar 24, 2014)

Just got my first Pacifica order(s) in! So excited!

The Hawaiian Ruby Guava Take Me There set from the ipsyMe event was $12.00.

Hawaiian Ruby Guava Reed Diffuser - $12.80

Waikiki Pikake Body Butter - $12.00

Island Vanilla Body Butter - $12.00

Lotus Garden Solid Perfume Sample - Free

Color Quench Lip Tint: Guava Berry - Free

Coconut Kiss Creamy Lip Butter: Shell - Free

$46.00 total Before Ipsy discount

$42.75 After discount + Shipping

I'm in LOVE with all of these scents! =)


----------



## Spazkatt (Mar 25, 2014)

This arrived for me today from BH cosmetics, does anyone have pointers on how to use the highlighter color in the middle?


----------



## Maggy (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimb3rly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What are the little pink tubes on the left? Is it Soap &amp; Glory? If so, I am so jealous! lol I often check out the UK site and they offer so much more.

The little pink tubes are products from Soap &amp; Glory! I am from Austria and you get here also only very few products from Soap &amp; Glory. When I saw the big shelfs with all this gorgeous products, I thought I would be in heaven. And they had a "3 for 2"-offer.

Better view:





I bought another three products at the airport, because I couldn't resist.


----------



## saku (Mar 25, 2014)

for Soap &amp; Glory fans out there, you've probably heard of this, but ulta carries this brand: Ginger &amp; Co, which is supposedly a Soap &amp; Glory dupe. i bought a bunch from this line a while ago, and liked the product but hated the smell! it's the same scent as soap &amp; glory (i compared them and they're very very similar). from reading soap &amp; glory reviews, it's either a love or hate when it comes to the scent.

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/guidedsearch?Ntt=ginger+co&amp;Dy=1&amp;Nty=1&amp;ciSelector=searchResults


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 25, 2014)

For anyone who wanted to see a swatch of the Givenchy lipstick that self adjusts to your skin tone, this is it!


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This arrived for me today from BH cosmetics, does anyone have pointers on how to use the highlighter color in the middle?

 



 
That's a very pretty palette!  Is the highlighter color more for say a base for eyeshadow, or does it seem like a setting type powder to cover blemishes or shine?  I think I might use that like this on the eyes:  eyeshadow primer, that all over lid up to brows as a base, and then the eyeshadows.  I do this a lot with my UD palettes and the lighter shades like Skimp.


----------



## roxymama (Mar 25, 2014)

> For anyone who wanted to see a swatch of the Givenchy lipstick that self adjusts to your skin tone, this is it!


 That's such a nice subtle color on you!! Really lovely! I may need to check that one out since I have an obsession with the adjusting colors and my current ones show more bold pink on me.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





For anyone who wanted to see a swatch of the Givenchy lipstick that self adjusts to your skin tone, this is it!
Wow, that's just gorgeous, what a perfect MLBB shade!  It looks so pretty on you.  And YOU are gorgeous too, love your flawless skin and whatever blush you have on compliments the lipstick perfectly.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Maggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The little pink tubes are products from Soap &amp; Glory! I am from Austria and you get here also only very few products from Soap &amp; Glory. When I saw the big shelfs with all this gorgeous products, I thought I would be in heaven. And they had a "3 for 2"-offer.

Better view:





I bought another three products at the airport, because I couldn't resist.
I have Glad Hair Day arriving tomorrow, but I can't seem to snag The Daily Smooth.  It's currently OOS at Sephora.  I love that you got these with a 3 for 2 offer!!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Maggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The little pink tubes are products from Soap &amp; Glory! I am from Austria and you get here also only very few products from Soap &amp; Glory. When I saw the big shelfs with all this gorgeous products, I thought I would be in heaven. And they had a "3 for 2"-offer.

Better view:





I bought another three products at the airport, because I couldn't resist.
I would be lying if I said i wasn't SUPER jealous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Nordstrom triple points weekend.  First two pics are the department wide freebies and gifts with purchase. (there is a NARS gloss hiding in the first pic)  Third pic is my actual purchases.  

Last night I had a makeover at the Bobbi Brown counter, which was really disappointing. I asked her to push the envelope with my eyes.  I was wanting to learn to incorporate more color since I have recently been able to ditch the glasses I have been wearing since I was 10.  She did a very basic and blah gray smokey eye.   She also did such a bad job of applying foundation that she convinced me not to buy their CC cream and foundation.  I had gotten samples a week or two before and thought I liked the results I had gotten at home.  But when she was done I looked like I was not wearing foundation, and not in the good way.  

 Today the makeover was with NARS and I had brows down with Anastasia.  Very pleased with both of those.  I did not purchase it today, but the NARS rep was able to find a red lipstick that worked for me.  I have very pale skin with the slightest yellow undertone and some redness, red hair and hazel eyes.  Everyone tries to use the true reds or more coral reds and they look hideous with my skin and hair.  She found a blue red, that still looked red instead of turning pink and worked for me.  So excited!












That haul is amazing, wow you got some great stuff!  That purple NARS palette looks so fun, and that white brush on the bottom looks really nice too.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 25, 2014)

> That's such a nice subtle color on you!! Really lovely! I may need to check that one out since I have an obsession with the adjusting colors and my current ones show more bold pink on me.





> Wow, that's just gorgeous, what a perfect MLBB shade! Â It looks so pretty on you. Â And YOU are gorgeous too, love your flawless skin and whatever blush you have on compliments the lipstick perfectly.


 Thanks you both! [@]prettylights[/@] the blush color is Flushed by Tarte.


----------



## roxymama (Mar 25, 2014)

> Thanks you both! [@]prettylights[/@] the blush color is Flushed by Tarte.


 Hey, I have a mini of that blush stick! I'm gonna get that bad boy out to wear tomorrow!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 25, 2014)

> Hey, I have a mini of that blush stick! I'm gonna get that bad boy out to wear tomorrow!


 Love it! It'll be gorgeous on you!


----------



## roxymama (Mar 25, 2014)

My new Chanel babies...I love them and can't wait to use them! I'll probably never throw away the compact. This is Le Naturel travel set plus a pouch of GWP creams. Now I just need it to be summer so I can be all bronzed.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 25, 2014)

> My new Chanel babies...I love them and can't wait to use them! I'll probably never throw away the compact. This is Le Naturel travel set plus a pouch of GWP creams. Now I just need it to be summer so I can be all bronzed.


 Oh, *drools* it's all SOOO pretty.


----------



## roxymama (Mar 25, 2014)

It's not weird to put on all of your new makeup at 9 o clock at night right? My new lipgloss, mascara and Bronzer + tarte flushed pulled out of pile inspired by @KellyKaye



It was a rush job and I think that green wall made me look real pink, haha! Also...tiny tarte blush stick


----------



## trustlust (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's not weird to put on all of your new makeup at 9 o clock at night right? My new lipgloss, mascara and Bronzer + tarte flushed pulled out of pile inspired by @KellyKaye



It was a rush job and I think that green wall made me look real pink, haha!
Also...tiny tarte blush stick



You look so pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And it's soooo normal to do that. I have to put ALL my new makeup on as soon as I get to the house with it. My boyfriend thinks I'm nuts.

And that tarte blush is so so so so cute!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 25, 2014)

> It's not weird to put on all of your new makeup at 9 o clock at night right? My new lipgloss, mascara and Bronzer + tarte flushed pulled out of pile inspired by @KellyKaye
> 
> 
> 
> It was a rush job and I think that green wall made me look real pink, haha! Also...tiny tarte blush stick


 Your brows are on point! I'm really in love with that lipgloss, do you mind telling me what the color is? And that is seriously the cutest little cheek stain!


----------



## roxymama (Mar 25, 2014)

> Your brows are on point! I'm really in love with that lipgloss, do you mind telling me what the color is? And that is seriously the cutest little cheek stain!


 Thanks! The color is amoure and it's the Levris Scintillantes glossimer lipgloss.


----------



## Maggy (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's not weird to put on all of your new makeup at 9 o clock at night right? My new lipgloss, mascara and Bronzer + tarte flushed pulled out of pile inspired by @KellyKaye



It was a rush job and I think that green wall made me look real pink, haha!
Also...tiny tarte blush stick




It's not weird, don't worry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You look so beautiful!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimb3rly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have Glad Hair Day arriving tomorrow, but I can't seem to snag The Daily Smooth.  It's currently OOS at Sephora.  I love that you got these with a 3 for 2 offer!! 
I love Glad Hair Day!


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks to Christa's tip I was able to get 6 OPI polishes today for 19 bucks from Wal Mart!  I got Don't Burst My Bubble, Glints of Glinda, I Theodora You, Don't Pretzel My Buttons, I'm Feeling Sashy, and Wooden Shoe Like To Know?  I have been wanting some neutral/french mani colors and these are just perfect, and what a deal at 3 bucks a bottle.  Can't wait to play with these over the weekend.


----------



## clover317 (Mar 28, 2014)

Today's delivery for meeeeee!! So excited, I've been on a HUGE perfume binge lately. And these minis are just so cute!


----------



## roxymama (Mar 29, 2014)

> Today's delivery for meeeeee!! So excited, I've been on a HUGE perfume binge lately. And these minis are just so cute!


 These should come with a mini gold tray to set them all on top...of course I'd have to find counter or dresser space but how cute would that be? I'm having ideas!


----------



## Maggy (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *clover317* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Today's delivery for meeeeee!! So excited, I've been on a HUGE perfume binge lately. And these minis are just so cute!
They look really nice.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

I am doing a happy happy happy dance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't know where else to post this, lol. But I'm on a beauty trading website, and for the month of March, they picked a winner from Instagram every week that showed off their beauty swaps, and I just won week 4! ;D I get a full size UD Revolution lipstick in any color of my choosing. I chose Jilted. I had actually been wanting 69 &amp; Naked2, but something kept pulling me back to Jilted. Super excited, woo hoo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My no-buy is making me addicted to swapping and winning things! lol. &lt;3


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clover317* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Today's delivery for meeeeee!! So excited, I've been on a HUGE perfume binge lately. And these minis are just so cute!
Those minis look like they are a good size! I love mini perfumes. I rarely use a whole big bottle, so mini sizes and sample sizes are usually perfect for me. Does the box say it comes with a voucher to get a full size? That's pretty awesome.


----------



## clover317 (Mar 29, 2014)

> Those minis look like they are a good size! I love mini perfumes. I rarely use a whole big bottle, so mini sizes and sample sizes are usually perfect for me. Does the box say it comes with a voucher to get a full size? That's pretty awesome.


 They're awesome sized! I'm the same way about rarely using a big bottle, so I've been buying rollerballs. I love Gucci Guilty so so much, I decided to get the (small) full size bottle. Then this came out- so for the same price, I get 8 minis and can use my voucher to get a 1 oz bottle for no extra cost! I told myself to wait for chic week...that lasted about 4 hours, haha. I justified getting it beforehand because of the 5 samples and Origins promo code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clover317* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They're awesome sized! I'm the same way about rarely using a big bottle, so I've been buying rollerballs. I love Gucci Guilty so so much, I decided to get the (small) full size bottle. Then this came out- so for the same price, I get 8 minis and can use my voucher to get a 1 oz bottle for no extra cost! I told myself to wait for chic week...that lasted about 4 hours, haha. I justified getting it beforehand because of the 5 samples and Origins promo code




I only keep 2 full size bottles (CKN2U &amp; HP Cherie Blossom) but I use those everyday, so they will get used eventually. But I love having sample size stuff to travel with so I don't have to risk breaking my full sizes. That voucher makes the whole kit worth it, for real. I've got over a month left on my no-buy... I may go into DTs for not being able to get this. ;x


----------



## CindyLouBou (Mar 30, 2014)

Because it's the end of the month we get 50% off items in the salon and I just so happened to run out of my Matrix Total Results Repair conditioner last night and even though I have PLENTY of more conditioners, I decided to get the Matrix Biolage Keratindose conditioner for overprocessed hair and see how it goes. Just an FYI, even salon managers can eff up hair.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

This isn't a purchase, but I had to share my awesome mail day! Received 2 packages of swaps, one from a sweet MUT lady, and a HUGE one from edivv.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wowsers.


----------



## davie (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm so excited....I went to Ulta this weekend and bought the Smashbox Full Exposure Palatte and I just LOVE it!  I was really surprised with how much I loved the colors and how well they go with my skin.  it really is a great nude matte palette and the shimmer tones awesome.  It also came with a free 3-peice Eye Must-Haves kit containing the Full Exposure Mascara...which I have not tried yet.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This isn't a purchase, but I had to share my awesome mail day! Received 2 packages of swaps, one from a sweet MUT lady, and a HUGE one from edivv.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wowsers.




Nice haul, looks like you got some great stuff!  I need to remember to make a swap list here soon, I have several things I'm looking to trade.

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited....I went to Ulta this weekend and bought the Smashbox Full Exposure Palatte and I just LOVE it!  I was really surprised with how much I loved the colors and how well they go with my skin.  it really is a great nude matte palette and the shimmer tones awesome.  It also came with a free 3-peice Eye Must-Haves kit containing the Full Exposure Mascara...which I have not tried yet.
Nice, I don't have that palette as I've been addicted to UD the last few years, but I have some Smashbox products and have always been impressed with the quality.


----------



## Misdameanor (Apr 1, 2014)

Got my NYX haul a few days ago, but just got around to posting it! I bought all these bad boys during the 30% off sale. So excited for all the pretties!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So.. I got my bonus check from work, so I decided to go a little crazy before I start my no-buy (omg, how am I going to get through this?). I'll be on a no-buy until May, I may need a rehab center. lol. Anyways.. here's what I got today...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Ignore my feetsies, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This was on sale for 15$ at Torrid.





Target &amp; Rite-Aid - had to get some hair dye, my roots are showing! lol. L'OREAL Total Repair Extreme shampoo &amp; conditioner. Sally Hansen Diamond Base &amp; Top Coat. And two Sally Hansen Salon Effects polish strips in Laced Up &amp; Heart Breaker.





And the big whopper!! Sephora Haul!! Woo hoo hoo! I got the following:

Soap&amp;Glory Hand Food travel size x2 - I never go anywhere without this stuff in my purse. It makes my hands feel amazing!

Ole Henriksen 'The Works' - This stuff had amazingly incredible reviews online, so I'm going to try it.

Urban Decay De-Slick setting spray 

Urban Decay Makeup Meltdown 

Urban Decay Triple Threat Travel Pencil Set (Smoke Matte Edition) - I've never tried the 24/7 pencils, so this seemed like a good way to sample them. It comes with Smoke, Perversion, &amp; Sabbath for just 14$

CoverFX primer

Benefit BigEasy

Benefit Sugarbomb - omg omg omg, my HG blush!

Benefit Cha Cha Tint - I've been wanting this - it's beautiful!

Plus I got free samples anddddddd...





I reached VIB status!!! &lt;3
Awesome haul! Congrats on VIB and good luck on your no-buy.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 3, 2014)

I finally got my Sephora orders in the mail:





Back to my low-buy lol.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got my Sephora orders in the mail:





Back to my low-buy lol.
Very nice haul! I'll also be making an Electric &amp; Naked purchase next month before mine &amp; my hunny's extended Summer no-buy.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
Very nice haul! I'll also be making an Electric &amp; Naked purchase next month before mine &amp; my hunny's extended Summer no-buy.

Thanks! I placed this right before my summer low-buy started. This is going to be a long summer lol


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here I have been making my own haul posts.  I must have missed this thread!!  My most recent purchased happened just minutes ago at Sally Beauty.  It's Red Tag Weekend and also China Glaze is BOGO.  I bought 6 polishes on Wednesday not realizing they would be cheaper today so I am a little annoyed but they were still on clearance and BOGO.  I got 10 China Glaze polishes and 2 Orly... paid $13.13 with tax.  I will probably head down to the other Sally's by me (even though I do not like the employees there) and see what else they have that I am missing.





L to R: I'm a Chromantic, Light As a Feather, Flying South, Party Fowl, Goldie But Goodie, Public Relations, Charmed I'm Sure, Scandalous Shennanigans, Tongue &amp; Chic, All Wrapped Up, Black Hole, and Star Trooper. 

I went in trying to get the OPI Gwen Stefani collection but am told some stores are not doing the extra 50% on it but others are.  Maybe ppl who got it just had employees that don't know any better. 




Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Today's haul!

Walgreens:

Rimmel Stay Matte Primer: @allistra44 recommended this! I am excited to try it with my Rimmel Stay Matte foundation. $2.49

Wet n Wild Walking the Red Carpet limited edition palette: My first WnW 8-pan palette! I've been searching for this and I'm so excited to use it. $4.11

Wet n Wild lipstick in Bare it All: $0.64

Wet n Wild "bronzer" in Reserve Your Cabana: I've been wanting to try this as a highlight/setting powder for awhile now. $2.21

Wet n Wild coverall stick in Fair: $0.64

Wet n Wild MegaLast nail polishes in Valet Tag and Champagne Toast: $0.49 each

Target: 

Pond's BB cream in Light: free!

At Walgreens, Rimmel primer was half-off, and I had a $1 off coupon. Wet n Wild was 25% off, plus I had 5 $1 off WnW coupons (thanks @usofjessamerica!).

I had a Pond's free item coupon, so that's why it was free. 

So happy with this haul! I only spent like $13.
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I'm new to makeup. I've always kept it simple with drugstore brands but Sephora has beeen caalllling my name and today I finally fell into it's grip. Tell me how I did for a first timer? I chose these so I could really try out some different things I've had my eyes on 


Sephora is definitely addictive, that's an awesome haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



this finally came in the mail!!! this book is 'about face by scott barnes'. it's recommended by wayne goss and found it pretty cheap online. i haven't read it in detail yet, but it looks awesome. yay!
Looks like a great book.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theangryandro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOVE your picture. You are gorgeous! I wish I could pull something awesome like that off with my hair. ;x
Thanks! I tried being a normal blonde for a year, and although I liked it, I just can't contain my love for COLOR! Can't stop won't stop, thank god I don't have a job that mandates my hair color!

And to keep with the thread theme, here's another post- I totally bought another Hourglass Ambient blush today (Luminous Flush) and the Pantone cheek palette. I have a blush obsession lately!

Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Christa W enabled me! lol. Sally Beauty haul:




That's an awesome haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just pulled the trigger on an online order I reaaaaallllllyyyyyy wanted but also kind of can't afford...oh well, I'm excited! Tarte Bow &amp; Go gift set from the holidays, I had 20% off so for $44 I'm getting a 16 color eyeshadow palette, two mascaras, two eyeliners, and four of their lipsurgence lip tints! I can't wait to play with it all!
Enjoy that's a great deal.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They had TONS left. I got one ORLY shade (Mermaid Tail) that is so gorgeous, but the rest is ChinaGlaze. I actually bought 4 of the regular priced ones from the Flourish &amp; Sea Goddess collections. Then my boyfriend bought me the blowdryer. And the saleslady highly recommended the Seche Vite base and topcoat. Although she looked at me funny for buying so much polish. She said, "Do you do nails professionally...?" lol.
I went there too and got 13 polishes, including the Seche Vite base and topcoat (BOGO - so that was a good deal!) for 28 total.  Not too bad considering the Seche top coat alone was 7.99.  I didn't even realize they were BOGO until she went to grab the base coat for me and put it in for free.  I tried the Seche base and top coat last night and except for the terrible smell I like them so far.  No chipping, dried fast, and the finish looks super shiny like gel.

3 of the colors I picked up I am not sure I like them that much.  I would return them but that seems lame when they were 2 bucks a bottle!  I can always trade or gift them.

That's great!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





It was an excellent mail day.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *breyannaxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I bought the Hourglass ambient lighting powder in dim light, Urban Decay de-slick setting spray, a Tarte set of a mini lip tint and cheek stain both in the color energy, Clinique acne solutions clearing gel, Bobby Brown blush in pale pink, and the new St. Tropez 500 point perk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Let me know how you like the Clinique acne gel. Ive been looking for something to help with my breakouts.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *breyannaxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I bought the Hourglass ambient lighting powder in dim light, Urban Decay de-slick setting spray, a Tarte set of a mini lip tint and cheek stain both in the color energy, Clinique acne solutions clearing gel, Bobby Brown blush in pale pink, and the new St. Tropez 500 point perk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I got the Tarte energy set today too.  I also got the Tarte bright by night set.  They are both so tiny, but the minis are always so cute and a nice way to try these out.  I also got in this Sephora order Bronze Buffer self-tan removers.  Has anyone tried these?  Oh well, worth a try when my knees &amp; elbows look all wonky with self tanner.

Here's a photo (my samples are bigger than my purchases. lol):





Those are some great sized samples.


----------



## lethalglam (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm sick... I couldn't help myself and I bought the Anastasia Lavish palette because they're now selling just the palette on their website without the rest of the holiday kit for $24!





Because the 10 million palettes and eyeshadows I already have weren't enough .... *sigh* I need to stop reading Nouveau Cheap!


----------



## tlglover1447 (Apr 3, 2014)

From Sephora I  brought:
All four of the CLINIQUE Cheek Pop blushesBaremineral Moxie Lipgloss in Sprakling BlackberryUrban Decay Electric Pressed Pigment PalettePhilosophy Purity Made Simple in the 3oz
From Mac I brought:

Hoop, Glam , and pink poodle lipstick

Hoop lipglass


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 3, 2014)

Today from Ulta (grand opening 20% off sale) , Nordstrom rack grand opening, and an itty bitty sephora order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Today from Ulta (grand opening 20% off sale) , Nordstrom rack grand opening, and an itty bitty sephora order







Great haul!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 4, 2014)

I was bad...but life has been super stressful, and I needed a little happy, dammit!

I got the Circus and Super Shadows collections from GDE. Plus the GWP for March. I needed 19 new shadows like I need a hole in the head, but they are SO GORGEOUS.

Sorry the lighting sucks in the swatch pictures, but you can see how pretty they are. Swatches are a single swipe with a slightly damp brush (because I was cleaning it between...the colors are nice and  vibrant when applied dry, too!)









Circus Shadows





March GWP on top and Super Shadows


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went on a bit of a buying spree lately, I am going on a no-buy now.  But anyway I got some great deals of stuff and I couldn't pass it up.

Target Beauty Box, $4.95:  Contains a sample of Jergens BB skin cream, Herbal Essences Dry Shampoo, Toni&amp;Guy Casual Sea Salt Spray (love these in the summer!), Cover Girl Smoochies sizzle gloss in Date Night (this is pure chunky glitter in a clear base...I need to gift this to my little niece or something!) and L'Oreal Lash Out Butterfly Mascara (tried this and love it!  length and definition, no clumps)  

From eBay $33 shipped: Urban Decay Naked Gloss in Freestyle and Rule 34, Revolution Lipstick in Rush.  Love all of these colors and formulas.

From eBay, $31 shipped: Urban Decay Shattered face case with foundation sample.  (5 eyeshadows, 2 blushes, 1 highlighter, 1 lip color, 1 mini eyeliner.  Need this for my purse since I'm always on the go and am sick of hauling everything separate!)

From TJ Maxx for $14.99: OPI Euro Centrale collection with pink, teal, dark purple, and a fun glitter polish.

And then my Sally's haul...that's all the Orly, Finger Paints, and Seche Vite polishes on the right.




That's a great haul, love the UD gloss.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elfbarbie07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to Walgreens yesterday... Got the Rimmel Stay Matte primer on clearance (3.49) and then I had a $1 coupon. Also got a Rimmel Kate lipstick in 109. Sale for $3, coupon for $1. Wet n Wild nail polishes were .69 so I got three with coupons from @usofjessamerica (thanks so much!) and ended up making thirty cents off of each. Spent $5.55 with tax, saved $11. Works for me!
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Marshalls had Seche polishes.  I have not seen them anywhere before.  I grabbed a few to try them out.  Left to right we have Delicate, Distinguished, Precocious, Scorchin' Hot, Inspiration and Succulent.  The gray, hot pink and coral shades have shimmer in them the other 3 are just cremes.  They were $1.99 each.  I also got Hard Candy Cotton Candy Pink for $2.00 on clearance at Walmart and a bottle of Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Grape Going! which is not the same formula as the bottle I have at home. 




Nice haul!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Today from Ulta (grand opening 20% off sale) , Nordstrom rack grand opening, and an itty bitty sephora order







I hope you love the Tarte minis!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope you love the Tarte minis!!!
YESSS. I LOVE IT. i love the lipsurgence. i'm a little too scared to use the cheek one because ive only ever used powder blushes. i haven't even *touched* my sample of How Bout Them Apples because I really don't know what to do!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  'twas love at first sight...




Super nice, enjoy!


----------



## Cultfigure (Apr 4, 2014)

> i did wash them right away and used it as soon as they're dry. they're unbelievably soft, but not floppy. i've only used it a couple of timesÂ so i haven't formulated my final thoughts on them yet, but so far so good! i'd say they're worth it! i've had the eye brushes for a few months and they're great!


 Now that you've had a chance to thoroughly test them out, who's your favorite of the ones you've bought so far?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YESSS. I LOVE IT. i love the lipsurgence. i'm a little too scared to use the cheek one because ive only ever used powder blushes. i haven't even *touched* my sample of How Bout Them Apples because I really don't know what to do!

omg YAY so glad!  I basically put on my foundation and let that set, then dab the tiniest bit of the cheek stain on and blendblendblend it out.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kryssluvsmkeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif







I recently went on a little mini splurge at Ulta and Sephora lol. I got the Anastasia dip brow pomeade which is my absolute fav right now, maybelline baby skin (didn't like so much), Urban Decays naked finishing powder, Loracs porefection baked powder, Loreals lip balm, a few Eco tool brushes, a flower lip balm in Mauve it over (kinda chalky), Revlons laquer balm (love), 2 Ulta nail polishes for $4 and I believe that's it lol.

Now that Ulta has their 21 days of beauty I might be going back very soon!
That's an awesome haul! How easy is it to use the dip brow? I have the Anastasia eyebrow set wit the stencils but been wondering about the dip brow.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Monday was an awesome mail day! I've gone a little insane....

Too Faced sale:





-Joy to the Girls palette (the packaging is so huge it's annoying and I might sell it lol) $25
-All I Want for Christmas set $25
-Tanning Bed in a Tube $10

Birchbox:





-chuao chocolates (I buy one of these with nearly every order lol!)
-Spornette Little Wonder brush
-incoco nail strips in Venetian lace
-Pick two: Atlier vanilla and Chapstick
-BB Finds box (I don't love my colors, wonder if I can exchange unopened at Walgreens/Wal Mart, does anyone know?):

2 BB subs:





Loreal test panel comp, trade and awesomeness:





Loreal test panel comp:

-Maybelline volum'express 360 false lash effect mascara
-Maybelline super stay lip color in Always Heather

Trade: julep in Michelle

Aaaaand the most awesome shipping mix-up EVER! A free full size tube of Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion cream!!! I bought a tube from overstock, it came a week or so ago, no problems, then another one showed up today. I called and they told me to keep it!!! This kind of thing *never* happens to me, it was st. Pattys day luck!
Awesome mail day!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got back from a Birchbox+Benefit event and got a sample box that had Bad Gal Lash mini (don't like this.. I only use They're Real, all other mascara is inferior in my book lol), a mini tube of Stay Don't Stray, super nice, mini Creaseless Cream Shadow in No Pressure (will probably trade this, with the Bad Gal Lash, I have two full size creaseless cream shadows and never touch them.), and a mini It's Potent! Eye Cream which is super nice because I was hoping to test it out.  I bought The Big Easy in #4 and Play Sticks in Tea Party.  Really excited to try this concealer!  Maybe I'll kick my Erase Paste kick!
So jealous! its always nice to get free beauty products.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrspookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got back from visiting family today and had some new pretties waiting for me... The Tarte be Mattenificent palette, (and the lipgloss I ordered rather than pay shipping lol) and the UD feminine palette. I reeaally need to stop buying eyeshadow now.





Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It was an awesome mail day! I'm on a conditional no-buy until May 1, so my swap items are my drugs right now. lol. Got 3 packages from 3 amazing MUT ladies! Excited to play!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




That's great, enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwirlyGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, I've been bad.

I'm justifying it, though, because I haven't bought any makeup since right before Christmas. I was determined to save so I could afford some of the items in the SEPHORA + PANTONE UNIVERSE Color of the Year Radiant Orchid Collection when it was released last week.

So....

I initially ordered the SEPHORA + PANTONE UNIVERSE The Eye: Radiant Femme Artistry Set (eyeshadow palette) and Gazing Paint Liquid EyeLiner. I was going to try to pick up the Rush Luster Cheek Sweep and Radiant Paint Gloss Trio in-store last weekend so I could get the free Radiant Orchid pouch, but that didn't work out. So I was THRILLED when I received an email earlier this week with a code to get the pouch with an online order of 25.00 or more. Naturally I ordered those two items I wanted just as quickly as I can type, used my code for the free pouch AND scored 5 free samples. Yea!

Received the palette and eyeliner on Wednesday, and the other items are coming next Tuesday.

I'm really happy I was able to discipline myself and not buy anything in January and February so I could get the Radiant Orchid items I was pining after.....Sephora really stepped up its game with this collection (I think it's far superior to the Tangerine Tango and Emerald collections of previous years) and I didn't want to bank on them being available at a discount in a couple of months. There's a good chance some of these items WILL sell out and I, for one, didn't want to MISS out on these pretties!
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today marks the end of me buying pretty things (at least with my own money, gift cards and certificates are galore for the next two months to help alleviate my no-buy, thanks birthday!)

But here's my most recent haul!  Went to Ulta and got Push and Shove from OPI, am trying out today and will let everyone know my thoughts (I know that this is a 50/50 for most people but I love the chrome look and really wanted to try it!), Stila Magnificent Metals in Vintage Black Gold, and all my GWP's (Stila Liquid Lipstick in Beso (love.), It's a 10 Miracle Leave in Plus Keratin, and CK One Mascara (birthday!!).  I also had a $30 certificate to The Body Shop, so I got the Aloe Soothing Night Cream, Tea Tree Pore Minimizer, Vitamin E Eye Cream, and Aloe Eye Defense Cream.  And I just made a $50 Sephora purchase.  Gooooood golly I have to stop! Only spent $12 on the $30 certificate plus an extra $10 in store at Body Shop and $30 at Ulta.  Not pictured: Benefit Play Sticks and Big Easy.




That's a great way to start your no-buy.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Nordstrom triple points weekend.  First two pics are the department wide freebies and gifts with purchase. (there is a NARS gloss hiding in the first pic)  Third pic is my actual purchases.  

Last night I had a makeover at the Bobbi Brown counter, which was really disappointing. I asked her to push the envelope with my eyes.  I was wanting to learn to incorporate more color since I have recently been able to ditch the glasses I have been wearing since I was 10.  She did a very basic and blah gray smokey eye.   She also did such a bad job of applying foundation that she convinced me not to buy their CC cream and foundation.  I had gotten samples a week or two before and thought I liked the results I had gotten at home.  But when she was done I looked like I was not wearing foundation, and not in the good way.  

 Today the makeover was with NARS and I had brows down with Anastasia.  Very pleased with both of those.  I did not purchase it today, but the NARS rep was able to find a red lipstick that worked for me.  I have very pale skin with the slightest yellow undertone and some redness, red hair and hazel eyes.  Everyone tries to use the true reds or more coral reds and they look hideous with my skin and hair.  She found a blue red, that still looked red instead of turning pink and worked for me.  So excited!












Those are some awesome purchases and great gwps!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I recently ordered from Brija Cosmetics

Manor $5.00 1 $5.00 Whitelighter $5.00 1 $5.00 Premonition $5.00 1 $5.00 Stolen Luxury Face Highlight $15.00 1 $15.00 Chai Bronzer Sample $1.50 1 $1.50 Wide Eyed Waterline Pencil $7.00 1 $7.00


Manor, Whitelighter and Premonition are from her Charmed collection. I had a sample of Whitelighter and loved it and bought the full size. I haven't used the face highlighter enough yet to know if I like it. The Chai bronzer looks a lot like Tarte Park Avenue Princess but much cheaper. I just got a sample of the bronzer to see if it was going to be too dark for me, and it wasn't. The waterline pencil doesn't stay on my waterline, but then again a lot of pencils don't stay on my waterline. I've been using this pencil a little below my waterline and as a highlighter on parts of my eyes.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went out of town this weekend &amp; went to Lush.  There is no Lush around where I live so I had to make a purchase.





2 lip scrubs in Popcorn and Mint Julep, 2 face masks in Cupcake and The Sacred Truth and 2 bath melts in Melting Marshmallow Moment and Floating Island.  I even took a cooler with us to keep the face masks in on the way home.  My husband may think I'm crazy!

I also went to a full-size Sephora, which is such a treat for me because at home I only have a Sephora inside JCP.  I made a small purchase there as well:

2 Formula X nail polishes in Glitter Rocket and Sci-Fi

and the Sephora &amp; Patone Universe lip balm - this is a sheer, bright orchid w/a tiny bit of shimmer and it keeps going out of stock online.  Once I was able to swatch it in-store I had to get it.

I've had a great weekend so far:  Lush, nail polish and a lippie!
Great items, I love the popcorn mint scrub.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MeaghanBrown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my March Birchbox, and I just got the Kiss &amp; Tell set of lipstick from Bare Essentials. Love it already!
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After clearing out my makeup stash I needed some new eye shadow so I picked up Naked Basics at Ulta (my first UD purchase!) and got the free It's a 10 spray. I also ordered Jingle All the Way and the Romantic Eye pallet from Too Faced. I'm excited to try out some new eye shadow looks!
That would probably be the start of an addiction I got Naked 1 this summer and I have been buying UD items non stop since.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Divergent Multi-Piece Collector's Set - loving this!





Nails Inc. in Sweets Way - pastel prettiness + sparkles!

Freebies:









Never again doing a Sephora mystery bag - this was such a let down!
Wow that's an awesome haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first time sharing my purchases here... it feels good to have someone to tell who I know will get excited with me! LOL

I am just recently getting back into makeup and being a girly girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have 3 sons, age 21, 19 and 13... no girls. I NEED my feminine side!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Recent Purchases:*

*Birchbox:* (I DID share this on the BB thread): Coastal Scents Revealed Palette set [$34] - after coupon code and reward points and free shipping: $17.20

*Target:* I wanted to use the coupon I got in my Target Beauty Box, so we HAD to go to Target! lol

Apotheke:M Coconut Jasmine After Bath Tonic [$8.99, on clearance for $6.28] - this smells fantastic!

Pixi Beauty Blush in No.4 Rosy Rouge [$16.00, on clearance for $8.00] - I thought this was a really pretty color and I needed new blush!

Pacifica Color Quench Lip Tint in Guava Berry [$6.99, on clearance for $3.48] 

Jergens BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream [ 2 oz for $3.00, had $2.00 off coupon, so $1.00]

Pond's Luminous Clean Wet Cleansing Towelettes, pack of 5 [$1.00 and had $1.00 off coupon, so free]

Suave shampoo... because it was $1 and I had $1 off coupon lol

I had a $3 off $15 beauty coupon AND I had a $5 gift card, so total after coupons and gift card was $12.09.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Local thrift shop:* I buy a lot of clothes at the thrift shop, because I can find such good deals on name brands! 

Lucky Brand Speed Shop t-shirt: $2.
Lucky Brand Nashville t-shirt: $2.
Red Express shirt with pockets: $3.
Venezia dressy red sleeveless shirt: $3.
American Eagle grey shirt with Eagle: $2.
Forever21 Union Jack crop top: $3. 
Old Navy black spaghetti strap tank: $2.
And last, it's just Faded Glory, but I got a sleeveless men's shirt that has 2 thumbs and says "This Guy Loves America!" This will be my 4th of July shirt! LOL
*Sephora:*

I hadn't planned on spending more money, but I found the Kat Von D's Starry Eye Palette that was orginially $49 on clearance for only $23, so I jumped on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for listening!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Those are some great purchases!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kryssluvsmkeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I got these today during Ulta's 21 days of beauty and I was so excited!! I waited two weeks and even though the Lorac powder sold out in stores I ordered it online and only spent $14.75 after using my Ulta rewards points!! I seriously need to stop now I've been on a makeup binge haha
Nice!


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 4, 2014)

My Too Faced order arrived! The box it came in was very pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Maggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was in London on my holidays about 3 weeks ago and bought a lot of things. Take a look at my mess:





I am in love with my first products from Benefit  (they're Real mascara and "Hervana" blush).
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got a commission check today and I allowed myself a tiny purchase! The Tini Beauty code from Ipsy (IPSYLOVE) still works so I got two of the toppers and two other polishes. I got minis because I never finish a whole bottle. 




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm on a no-buy til May 1. The only thing I can buy are replacements for what I have. So, I'm almost out of my moisturizer ,and it's a whopping 58$. Sooo... I used my 10% off VIB Sephora code, got free shipping over 50$, and used a 50$ gift card from my rewards program at work. Only 6.20$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Super happy.
That's a great deal!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Just got my first Pacifica order(s) in! So excited!

The Hawaiian Ruby Guava Take Me There set from the ipsyMe event was $12.00.

Hawaiian Ruby Guava Reed Diffuser - $12.80

Waikiki Pikake Body Butter - $12.00

Island Vanilla Body Butter - $12.00

Lotus Garden Solid Perfume Sample - Free

Color Quench Lip Tint: Guava Berry - Free

Coconut Kiss Creamy Lip Butter: Shell - Free

$46.00 total Before Ipsy discount

$42.75 After discount + Shipping

I'm in LOVE with all of these scents! =)
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This arrived for me today from BH cosmetics, does anyone have pointers on how to use the highlighter color in the middle?

 



 
Pretty palette.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





For anyone who wanted to see a swatch of the Givenchy lipstick that self adjusts to your skin tone, this is it!
Looks great on you! I never tried a self adjusting lipstick before now im intrigued.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My new Chanel babies...I love them and can't wait to use them! I'll probably never throw away the compact. This is Le Naturel travel set plus a pouch of GWP creams.
Now I just need it to be summer so I can be all bronzed.









That's such a pretty compact!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's not weird to put on all of your new makeup at 9 o clock at night right? My new lipgloss, mascara and Bronzer + tarte flushed pulled out of pile inspired by @KellyKaye



It was a rush job and I think that green wall made me look real pink, haha!
Also...tiny tarte blush stick



Pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks to Christa's tip I was able to get 6 OPI polishes today for 19 bucks from Wal Mart!  I got Don't Burst My Bubble, Glints of Glinda, I Theodora You, Don't Pretzel My Buttons, I'm Feeling Sashy, and Wooden Shoe Like To Know?  I have been wanting some neutral/french mani colors and these are just perfect, and what a deal at 3 bucks a bottle.  Can't wait to play with these over the weekend.
Don't you mean enabling? lol that's a great deal for OPIs.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clover317* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Today's delivery for meeeeee!! So excited, I've been on a HUGE perfume binge lately. And these minis are just so cute!
Those are adorable!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am doing a happy happy happy dance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't know where else to post this, lol. But I'm on a beauty trading website, and for the month of March, they picked a winner from Instagram every week that showed off their beauty swaps, and I just won week 4! ;D I get a full size UD Revolution lipstick in any color of my choosing. I chose Jilted. I had actually been wanting 69 &amp; Naked2, but something kept pulling me back to Jilted. Super excited, woo hoo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My no-buy is making me addicted to swapping and winning things! lol. &lt;3
Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CindyLouBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Because it's the end of the month we get 50% off items in the salon and I just so happened to run out of my Matrix Total Results Repair conditioner last night and even though I have PLENTY of more conditioners, I decided to get the Matrix Biolage Keratindose conditioner for overprocessed hair and see how it goes. Just an FYI, even salon managers can eff up hair.
Sorry to hear that.  Hope you are able to get your hair back to the way you want it.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This isn't a purchase, but I had to share my awesome mail day! Received 2 packages of swaps, one from a sweet MUT lady, and a HUGE one from edivv.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wowsers.




That's great!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited....I went to Ulta this weekend and bought the Smashbox Full Exposure Palatte and I just LOVE it!  I was really surprised with how much I loved the colors and how well they go with my skin.  it really is a great nude matte palette and the shimmer tones awesome.  It also came with a free 3-peice Eye Must-Haves kit containing the Full Exposure Mascara...which I have not tried yet.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited....I went to Ulta this weekend and bought the Smashbox Full Exposure Palatte and I just LOVE it!  I was really surprised with how much I loved the colors and how well they go with my skin.  it really is a great nude matte palette and the shimmer tones awesome.  It also came with a free 3-peice Eye Must-Haves kit containing the Full Exposure Mascara...which I have not tried yet.
Nice!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Got my NYX haul a few days ago, but just got around to posting it! I bought all these bad boys during the 30% off sale. So excited for all the pretties! 
That palette is too cute!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sick... I couldn't help myself and I bought the Anastasia Lavish palette because they're now selling just the palette on their website without the rest of the holiday kit for $24!





Because the 10 million palettes and eyeshadows I already have weren't enough .... *sigh* I need to stop reading Nouveau Cheap!
Those are beautiful shadows!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tlglover1447* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From Sephora I  brought:
All four of the CLINIQUE Cheek Pop blushesBaremineral Moxie Lipgloss in Sprakling BlackberryUrban Decay Electric Pressed Pigment PalettePhilosophy Purity Made Simple in the 3oz
From Mac I brought:

Hoop, Glam , and pink poodle lipstick

Hoop lipglass

Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Today from Ulta (grand opening 20% off sale) , Nordstrom rack grand opening, and an itty bitty sephora order








Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was bad...but life has been super stressful, and I needed a little happy, dammit!

I got the Circus and Super Shadows collections from GDE. Plus the GWP for March. I needed 19 new shadows like I need a hole in the head, but they are SO GORGEOUS.

Sorry the lighting sucks in the swatch pictures, but you can see how pretty they are. Swatches are a single swipe with a slightly damp brush (because I was cleaning it between...the colors are nice and  vibrant when applied dry, too!)









Circus Shadows





March GWP on top and Super Shadows
Those are gorgeous!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Too Faced order arrived! The box it came in was very pretty.




That's really cute packaging!


----------



## davie (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Too Faced order arrived! The box it came in was very pretty.




wow.....that looks gorgeous!  I'd love to know how you like it - I have a few Too Faced products and love em!!!!


----------



## mdelecruz (Apr 6, 2014)

Rae Morris Brush Collection , direct from AU  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mdelecruz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rae Morris Brush Collection , direct from AU  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
















I'm almost crying I'm so jealous. lol.


----------



## mdelecruz (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm almost crying I'm so jealous. lol.
The quality in these are really good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> compared to their first set. you should order one now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 6, 2014)

I am in love with Pacifica's Purify Coconut Water cleansing wipes. They smell amazing and make my face feel amazing! Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## trustlust (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am in love with Pacifica's Purify Coconut Water cleansing wipes. They smell amazing and make my face feel amazing!

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
I saw those at Target today. I've become obsessed with their roll-on perfumes. They smell so yummy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 6, 2014)

I forgot to mention that they don't leave your face feeling sticky like other wipes do. Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2014)

Not makeup, but I went on a sock shopping spree at Sock Dreams yesterday because I realized I have plenty of kneehighs but not many crew socks (heh,  I keep typing "screw" instead of "crew," which is actually relevant to this post), and it's rapidly becoming too warm to wear kneehighs to work, and most of what I bought were boring (monochromatic crew socks) (okay, I *did* get Wolverine socks, too), but I *had* to get these (not the Sock Dreams site because they don't seem to sell this brand online, but they had probably a couple dozen different designs in the physical store) (oh, and warning for pottymouth):  http://www.blueq.com/shop/item/229-productId.125847086_229-catId.117440802.html

Because, really, sometimes the weather around here makes even the natives say that.  The cashier commented that she picked up several pair and sent them to her friends.  I love this entire line of socks and probably need every single design.  I'm not sure whether it's good or bad that I live not only in the same town as Sock Dreams but in the same *quadrant* of town.  It is way too easy to pop over there before swinging by Trader Joe's for groceries, but it's also very easy to see something I reallyreally want and tell myself I can get it next time.  The Gumball Poodle Tiki crew socks are already on my next-time list since I didn't even notice them until after I had already signed my credit card slip, and there was a line behind me, so I didn't want to go through a whole new transaction.

Oh, and I also got these in blue, mainly because they seemed very cushy, warm, and slipper-like, and now I see that's actually part of their description on the site:  http://www.sockdreams.com/products/brand/qt-feet/picnic-plaid-crews:9910

Sigh.  Sock Dreams.  Be very, very careful going to that site.  I know more than a few people who have scoffed, "How can you spend a hundred dollars on socks at one time?  Why would you spend eighteen bucks on one pair of soc-- OH MY GOD THEY HAVE KNEE HIGHS THAT LOOK LIKE SHARPENED PENCILS COMPLETE WITH PINK ERASERS!"


----------



## trustlust (Apr 6, 2014)

I broke my no-buy today. *sigh* I bought a UD Smoked palette from eBay. Only 39$. So I feel slightly justified. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annatomical (Apr 6, 2014)

Marc Jacobs Honey Spring Set &amp; 7 Virtues Peace in the Middle East - with a 16 piece gift with purchase of assorted beauty products and its due to show up in tomorrow's mail!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cultfigure (Apr 7, 2014)

> Not makeup, but I went on a sock shopping spree at Sock Dreams yesterday because I realized I have plenty of kneehighs but not many crew socks (heh,Â  I keep typing "screw" instead of "crew," which is actually relevant to this post), and it's rapidly becoming too warm to wear kneehighs to work, and most of what I bought were boring (monochromatic crew socks) (okay, I *did* get Wolverine socks, too), but I *had* to get these (not the Sock Dreams site because they don't seem to sell this brand online, but they had probably a couple dozen different designs in the physical store) (oh, and warning for pottymouth):Â  http://www.blueq.com/shop/item/229-productId.125847086_229-catId.117440802.html Because, really, sometimes the weather around here makes even the natives say that.Â  The cashier commented that she picked up several pair and sent them to her friends.Â  I love this entire line of socks and probably need every single design.Â  I'm not sure whether it's good or bad that I live not only in the same town as Sock Dreams but in the same *quadrant* of town.Â  It is way too easy to pop over there before swinging by Trader Joe's for groceries, but it's also very easy to see something I reallyreally want and tell myself I can get it next time.Â  The Gumball Poodle Tiki crew socks are already on my next-time list since I didn't even notice them until after I had already signed my credit card slip, and there was a line behind me, so I didn't want to go through a whole new transaction. Oh, and I also got these in blue, mainly because they seemed very cushy, warm, and slipper-like, and now I see that's actually part of their description on the site:Â  http://www.sockdreams.com/products/brand/qt-feet/picnic-plaid-crews:9910 Sigh.Â  Sock Dreams.Â  Be very, very careful going to that site.Â  I know more than a few people who have scoffed, "How can you spend a hundred dollars on socks at one time?Â  Why would you spend eighteen bucks on one pair of soc-- OH MY GOD THEY HAVE KNEE HIGHS THAT LOOK LIKE SHARPENED PENCILS COMPLETE WITH PINK ERASERS!"


 Ooo, SockDreams is my favorite. Thanks so much for posting this, I'm actually making my first pilgrimage to the physical shop over the long weekend so now I'm even more excited because it sounds like there are things instore that I never even knew about! Come to me my precioussssssesss....


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 7, 2014)

Damn Sephora! Yesterday:






Urban Decay Ammo Palette and Nars Taos blush Just got home from Sephora:









Billionaire Boyfriend Rollerball and Nars blush in outlaw and exhibit A


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 7, 2014)

@Jill1228 i looove billionaire boyfriend!


----------



## delicious421 (Apr 7, 2014)

I think I went crazy today. Some how I dropped 69 bucks at ulta and 72 at Mac. I never spend this much on makeup.... I would gave spent even more if they had the too faced candy glow blush. In all, two Mac brushes, a paint pot, bare minerals foundation (it's really nice and fairly cheap), a NYC blush and jumbo pencil in milk, ulta brand lip crayon, a mini they're real mascara and a foundation brush. I'm slightly ashamed but also thinking about looking at sephora too while I'm out today. After this I definitely need to quit lol and..... after i posted this ended up hitting up sephora. picked up a buxom gloss in Erica... lol had to get my namesake gloss. It's actually one of the nicest lip glosses I've ever used. Totally worth it... but no more makeup for me for a while. Im actually super impressed by the quality of everything I bought. Came home and tried it on and it's really nice. Better than I thought it would be... especially the foundation, makes my skin look flawless. I might just be a convert to the Bare Escentuals tribe.


----------



## saku (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cultfigure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Now that you've had a chance to thoroughly test them out, who's your favorite of the ones you've bought so far?
but i love them all! and they all have different uses! everything turned out to be perfect for what i imagined i'd use them for..... but if i'd only pick just one out of the ones i got, i'd pick j110...but i really love them all, and don't want to pick just one!


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I broke my no-buy today. *sigh* I bought a UD Smoked palette from eBay. Only 39$. So I feel slightly justified. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I've never thought about buying makeup on eBay! I just bid on 5 Tarte products and bought 2 more. Kinda obsseesed with all things Tarte right now.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ramblingsofkai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never thought about buying makeup on eBay! I just bid on 5 Tarte products and bought 2 more. Kinda obsseesed with all things Tarte right now.
I buy makeup on eBay all the time, and so far only had two semi-bad experiences that the sellers made right.  One was an Urban Decay lipstick that had obviously been tested and had the tip chopped off to try to hide it.  The seller refunded my money.  The second was just this weekend - I ordered an OPI shade I'm Indi-A Mood For Love (it's discontinued and a gorgeous looking bright pink with purple tones) and what I received is some orangey-red shade that looks really old and has no label on the bottom, as well as some weird black bubbles floating in it.  The seller refunded my money and I'm tossing that bottle she sent and I already ordered a new one from a seller with 100% feedback.

I just read feedback before I buy - if a seller has a lot of neutrals or negatives I don't buy.  If they only have a few neutrals/negatives out of a lot of sales I give them a chance.  Most sellers are really fantastic about making things right if something arrives used/broken/not as described.  I recently got great deals of the UD Shattered face case and 2 UD lipglosses/1 lipstick on eBay - it was a major score!


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 7, 2014)

> Damn Sephora! Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice haul! I debated getting that eyeshadow pallet for awhile.


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 7, 2014)

> I buy makeup on eBay all the time, and so far only had two semi-bad experiences that the sellers made right. Â One was an Urban Decay lipstick that had obviously been tested and had the tip chopped off to try to hide it. Â The seller refunded my money. Â The second was just this weekend - I ordered an OPI shade I'm Indi-A Mood For Love (it's discontinued and a gorgeous looking bright pink with purple tones) and what I received is some orangey-red shade that looks really old and has no label on the bottom, as well as some weird black bubbles floating in it. Â The seller refunded my money and I'm tossing that bottle she sent and I already ordered a new one from a seller with 100% feedback. I just read feedback before I buy - if a seller has a lot of neutrals or negatives I don't buy. Â If they only have a few neutrals/negatives out of a lot of sales I give them a chance. Â Most sellers are really fantastic about making things right if something arrives used/broken/not as described. Â I recently got great deals of the UD Shattered face case and 2 UD lipglosses/1 lipstick on eBay - it was a major score!


 What she said. I've gotten some great scores on eBay with MAC and UD products. Read feedback carefully


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 7, 2014)

> @Jill1228 Â i looove billionaire boyfriend!


 So do I. Sucks that Sephora is discontinuing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annatomical (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ramblingsofkai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never thought about buying makeup on eBay! I just bid on 5 Tarte products and bought 2 more. Kinda obsseesed with all things Tarte right now.
If you buy makeup on eBay - just make sure its the real.  If it seems too good to be true it probably is!  Especially if its shipped overseas from Asia.


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 7, 2014)

> If you buy makeup on eBay - just make sure its the real. Â If it seems too good to be true it probably is! Â Especially if its shipped overseas from Asia.


 This is what I'm dealing with right now. I ordered the Clarisonic Mia 2 from some seller in Oklahoma and yet my tracking said it was coming from China. Not a happy girl and hoping eBay will make this cluster right.


----------



## Cultfigure (Apr 8, 2014)

> but i love them all! and they all have different uses! everything turned out to be perfect for what i imagined i'd use them for..... but if i'd only pick just one out of the ones i got, i'd pick j110...but i really love them all, and don't want to pick just one!


 Welp, I guess I'll be adding that one to the IMATS list too! Thanks?


----------



## saku (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cultfigure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Welp, I guess I'll be adding that one to the IMATS list too! Thanks?
Haha! definitely check out j544 too, it's a great multitasker for cream products. also, j5521 for highlighting/contouring. OK, those are my top three (out of the 5 face brushes i got lately).


----------



## CindyLouBou (Apr 8, 2014)

I had a MEGA awesome find in makeup today! The first find was this





A Tarina Tarantino Jewel Box Palette. I just so stumbled upon it, in almost perfect condition (has some dings on the box but just the outer box). And I looked it up and the selling price of this is $78? And I saw on some sites where they have some on sale now for like $35? But I got it for even cheaper than that! I managed to snag this great find for only $24  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It comes with 16 shadows, a pearl glow primer, a lipgloss, and a mascara. 

The next things I found at the same place were









MAC's Tartan Tale collection. The red being the Dazzle The Lads and the yellow Noble Knights Lash &amp; Line. Amazingly both of these were only $15 each. Great condition as they were in safety boxes with everything inside wrapped up and untouched. So it has made it let me expand MAC in my makeup collection without spending the same price for just 2 lipsticks. 

And the Tarina Tarantino box I found at Marshall's and the 2 MAC sets were found at Bealls.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 8, 2014)

Got my BareMinerals order in today! All this for $1.08!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got the lipgloss in Dreamer.


----------



## DeSha (Apr 8, 2014)

Checked out the Nyx display at my local cvs and nabbed a few things. I love, love, love the eyebrow marker! I also got the matte setting spray.


----------



## Cultfigure (Apr 9, 2014)

> Haha! definitely check out j544Â too, it's a great multitasker for cream products. also, j5521 for highlighting/contouring. OK, those are my top three (out of the 5 face brushes i got lately).Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 J5521 was actually number two on my list so it's good to hear yet another positive review that validates that choice. Off to ogle the J544 even though I don't really use any cream products... (My wallet is now rocking itself in the corner, quietly sobbing about how empty inside it feels)


----------



## Cultfigure (Apr 9, 2014)

> I had a MEGA awesome find in makeup today! The first find was this
> 
> A Tarina Tarantino Jewel Box Palette. I just so stumbled upon it, in almost perfect condition (has some dings on the box but just the outer box). And I looked it up and the selling price of this is $78? And I saw on some sites where they have some on sale now for like $35? But I got it for even cheaper than that! I managed to snag this great find for only $24  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It comes with 16 shadows, a pearl glow primer, a lipgloss, and a mascara.Â  The next things I found at the same place were
> 
> ...


 Wow, good scores!


----------



## roxymama (Apr 9, 2014)

Just got my shipment from Cinema Swatch Laquers (an Indie nail brand) and everything smells so good! Probably not well known here as she sells online and at art/craft shows and boutiques in Indiana. Deleted Scenes nail polish remover: has no smell on application but when dry smells like almond cherry cookies. They have lots of flavors and I want to try chocolate orange next. Feels similar to zoya remover. Set of three Spring finger fizzies. These are like bath bombs but for manicure or pedicure. And a travel sized cuticle balm in "ginger coconut key" Each were $5. $18 total after shipping


----------



## trustlust (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my shipment from Cinema Swatch Laquers (an Indie nail brand) and everything smells so good! Probably not well known here as she sells online and at art/craft shows and boutiques in Indiana.
Deleted Scenes nail polish remover: has no smell on application but when dry smells like almond cherry cookies. They have lots of flavors and I want to try chocolate orange next. Feels similar to zoya remover.
Set of three Spring finger fizzies. These are like bath bombs but for manicure or pedicure.
And a travel sized cuticle balm in "ginger coconut key"
Each were $5. $18 total after shipping



I love discovering new little brands like this. Especially when they have a nice quirk, like good smelling nail polish remover.


----------



## stefnicholas (Apr 9, 2014)

Last night I FINALLY went to London drugs (we don't have them back in my hometown) and they have NYX! I hear so much about NYX stuff and have a list of things I wanna try. I bought a brow cake product (2 colours and gel) because I have NO eyebrow products left, and an eyeshadow primer. That place will be dangerous for me, lol


----------



## roxymama (Apr 9, 2014)

> I love discovering new little brands like this. Especially when they have a nice quirk, like good smelling nail polish remover.Â


 Yeah, their polishes are named after movies and I kind of geek out on that. Their new line is Marie Antoinette inspired and looks cute.


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 9, 2014)

Today's haul from Ulta using my 20% off coupon


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Today's haul from Ulta using my 20% off coupon

Great picks!! No matter what other eye shadow brands I try, I always come back to Urban Decay.


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 10, 2014)

My last Sephora haul for a while. Third purchase this week :blink: Last day of the 15% off coupon


----------



## LydiaNichole (Apr 10, 2014)

We all know what happens when you go to Walgreens; you go in for medicine, and come out with makeup and nail polish!ðŸ˜‚



Swatches of the shadows


----------



## roxymama (Apr 10, 2014)

> We all know what happens when you go to Walgreens; you go in for medicine, and come out with makeup and nail polish!ðŸ˜‚
> 
> 
> 
> Swatches of the shadows


 Especially when you have to wait for your prescription and the counter is so conveniently next to the makeup aisle...it's a trap!!!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Apr 11, 2014)

> Especially when you have to wait for your prescription and the counter is so conveniently next to the makeup aisle...it's a trap!!!


 It sure is! Haha they plan it all out so well!!ðŸ˜‚


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Apr 11, 2014)

I just ordered from Ulta... oops. Now I seriously need NO MORE MAKEUP ORDERS. My mom is like "didn't you just order from ulta?! and sephora..." and it's highly embarrassing. So no more. 

I hope this shows up without being huge... so oops.

Your *Order Summary*

*PRODUCT* 
*QUANTITY*
*PRICE*
*TOTAL*
 




*FREE 12 Pc. Beauty Bag with any $50 ULTA.com purchase* by Variety
1
FREE 
$0.00
 
 




*Naked Palette* by Urban Decay Cosmetics
1
$52.00
$52.00
 
 




*Miracle Complexion Sponge* by Real Techniques
1
$5.99
$5.99
 
 




*Germany Nail Lacquer Collection* by OPI 
German-icure by OPI
1
$4.50
$4.50
 
 




*Fun File* by Diamond Cosmetics 
Style 7
1
$0.49
$0.49
 
 




*Variety Sampler* by Variety
1
$0.00
$0.00
 
 
 SUBTOTAL : COUPON CODE DISCOUNT :
$62.98 -$12.60 SHIPPING : TAX : TOTAL :
$0.00 $4.28 $54.66


----------



## davie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elfbarbie07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered from Ulta... oops. Now I seriously need NO MORE MAKEUP ORDERS. My mom is like "didn't you just order from ulta?! and sephora..." and it's highly embarrassing. So no more.

I hope this shows up without being huge... so oops.

 
 
Hehe.....I've said the same thing so many times before... lol  my mom used to definitely flip out over my addiction!  anyhow... good luck!  I just wanted to say that I have the Naked pallet and it is awesome so you will definitely enjoy it and I also just bought this past weekend Danke-Shiny Red polish from OPI's Germany Nail Lacquer collection and am wearing it right now... awesome color - very vibrant!


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hehe.....I've said the same thing so many times before... lol  my mom used to definitely flip out over my addiction!  anyhow... good luck!  I just wanted to say that I have the Naked pallet and it is awesome so you will definitely enjoy it and I also just bought this past weekend Danke-Shiny Red polish from OPI's Germany Nail Lacquer collection and am wearing it right now... awesome color - very vibrant!
thank you! I have naked 2+3 and I decided now was the time to get 1 while I had the coupon and before Ulta raises the price.


----------



## davie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elfbarbie07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thank you! I have naked 2+3 and I decided now was the time to get 1 while I had the coupon and before Ulta raises the price.
i definitely rely on the naked 1 a lot.... the warm neutral colors just seem to be perfect for me.  I also really love 2 as well with its more drastic light and dark shadows - I have been wanting to get 3 but have not as of yet...  I should really be looking for a coupon!


----------



## Moonblossom (Apr 11, 2014)

I had to go to the clinic today for a random hives outbreak, and while I was waiting I decided to explore the drugstore attached to the clinic and found their clearance bins. Whoops.





Terrible photo but one stunning Quo blush duo with fake snakeskin packaging, three Quo lipstick pencils, two Quo nail polishes (which are actually rebranded Orly) an Essence eyeliner and eyeshadow strip. Not bad for $22.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my shipment from Cinema Swatch Laquers (an Indie nail brand) and everything smells so good! Probably not well known here as she sells online and at art/craft shows and boutiques in Indiana.
Deleted Scenes nail polish remover: has no smell on application but when dry smells like almond cherry cookies. They have lots of flavors and I want to try chocolate orange next. Feels similar to zoya remover.
Set of three Spring finger fizzies. These are like bath bombs but for manicure or pedicure.
And a travel sized cuticle balm in "ginger coconut key"
Each were $5. $18 total after shipping




I follow her on IG &amp; will eventually try the remover. I love the packaging!!


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We all know what happens when you go to Walgreens; you go in for medicine, and come out with makeup and nail polish!ðŸ˜‚



Swatches of the shadows



I love those colors! Makeup shopping can be the best medicine


----------



## roxymama (Apr 11, 2014)

> I follow her on IG &amp; will eventually try the remover. I love the packaging!!Â


 The container reminds me of maple syrup and I asked her to make waffle flavored next. I would totally eat my nails if she actually did.


----------



## kittykerosene (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonblossom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had to go to the clinic today for a random hives outbreak, and while I was waiting I decided to explore the drugstore attached to the clinic and found their clearance bins. Whoops.

Terrible photo but one stunning Quo blush duo with fake snakeskin packaging, three Quo lipstick pencils, two Quo nail polishes (which are actually rebranded Orly) an Essence eyeliner and eyeshadow strip. Not bad for $22.

Nice haul!  I love the Shoppers/Pharmaprix clearance bins. They nearly always have some makeup/nail items in there!

This week's haul, all from Sephora (some in store, some online):

Benefit Bronze of Champions kit

BITE Deconstructed Rose gloss set (and, *swoon*, it's amazing)
Benefit Stay Don't Stray &amp; The POREfessional
Shiseido cotton squares

Michael Kors Leg Shine

BITE Luminous Creme Duo in Vivid

Living Proof Perfect Hair Day

MUFE Sens'Eyes

I put that 15% off code to *work*!


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 12, 2014)

Husbands working your last nerve can drive you to retail therapy. Oh well, at least I got my very sought after Kat Von D and made VIB status at Sephora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Apr 12, 2014)

> Husbands working your last nerve can drive you to retail therapy. Oh well, at least I got my very sought after Kat Von D and made VIB status at Sephora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Did you use the code 'missu'? It's a different 15% off code for Chic Week but I tried it this morning on my phone and it's still working. Anyway, enjoy your pretties! The Kat Von D palette looks awesome but I'm putting myself on a strict budget for now so noooo KVD for me! Hehe


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 12, 2014)

> Did you use the code 'missu'? It's a different 15% off code for Chic Week but I tried it this morning on my phone and it's still working. Anyway, enjoy your pretties! The Kat Von D palette looks awesome but I'm putting myself on a strict budget for now so noooo KVD for me! Hehe


 Crap. No. I went for the urban decay shadow sampler since I love them. I didn't know the 15% code was still working


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm on a no buy for the next little bit


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Apr 12, 2014)

> Crap. No. I went for the urban decay shadow sampler since I love them. I didn't know the 15% code was still working


 I didn't know either, I was just curious. My mom would flip her lid if I tried to make ANOTHER beauty order after I've made two from ulta and two from sephora in the last two months. The shadow sampler looks awesome though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mdelecruz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rae Morris Brush Collection , direct from AU  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
















Those are so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I broke my no-buy today. *sigh* I bought a UD Smoked palette from eBay. Only 39$. So I feel slightly justified. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That's a pretty palette.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Apr 12, 2014)

While not entirely makeup/beauty related I *finally* convince myself to buy the green and blue Ball Heritage Collection mason jars.  I want to tie them up in pretty ribbon and store my brushes, liners, etc. in them.  Also to use them in my daughter's bathroom for q-tips, cotton balls, elastics...you get the idea.


----------



## roxymama (Apr 12, 2014)

> While not entirely makeup/beauty related I *finally* convince myself to buy the green and blue Ball Heritage Collection mason jars.Â  I want to tie them up in pretty ribbon and store my brushes, liners, etc.Â in them.Â  Also to use them in my daughter's bathroom for q-tips, cotton balls, elastics...you get the idea.


 Pictures please when you do!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 12, 2014)

So with the Hourglass Ambient Lighting palette being released soon, can anyone talk about the quality of the Hourglass brush that goes with the set? I'm planning on getting the palette and idk if the brush will be worth it. It seems like it is either 100% necessary or a gimmick and I can't decide which. I only trust my fellow MUT opinions! *its possible this should be in the enablers thread but I figure the palette is going to be a most recent purchase for a lot of us pre tty soon*


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annatomical* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Marc Jacobs Honey Spring Set &amp; 7 Virtues Peace in the Middle East - with a 16 piece gift with purchase of assorted beauty products and its due to show up in tomorrow's mail!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nice haul!


----------



## madeupMegan (Apr 13, 2014)

Stumbled upon a set of Sparitual at Marshall's for $16!


----------



## Moonblossom (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annatomical* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Marc Jacobs Honey Spring Set &amp; 7 Virtues Peace in the Middle East - with a 16 piece gift with purchase of assorted beauty products and its due to show up in tomorrow's mail!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I _love_ 7 Virtues stuff. It all smells amazing, they are so fun to layer and blend, and it all goes to such a good cause.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So with the Hourglass Ambient Lighting palette being released soon, can anyone talk about the quality of the Hourglass brush that goes with the set? I'm planning on getting the palette and idk if the brush will be worth it. It seems like it is either 100% necessary or a gimmick and I can't decide which. I only trust my fellow MUT opinions!

*its possible this should be in the enablers thread but I figure the palette is going to be a most recent purchase for a lot of us pre
tty soon*
As soon as it hits Sephora I'm buying it also.  I have read that the HG brushes aren't worth the money.  I have the powder in Diffused Light &amp; I use an inexpensive brush w/it and it works just fine.

I think for as expensive as the palette is, it should come with a brush.  But Hourglass thinks otherwise I guess.


----------



## CaseyR (Apr 13, 2014)

Shoppers Drug Mart up here in Canada recently discontinued carrying the Quo Smooth Operator creme foundation that I really liked, so I figured I'd experiment with a couple new items:_ Physicians Formula Super BB Cream_, which is states it's an "All-in-1 Beauty Balm and Compact Cream", and _Almay Smart Shade Mousse Makeu_p.  I tend to be slow to change anything up, so I'm curious to see how these pan out (sorry for the really blurry photo).


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Damn Sephora!
Yesterday:






Urban Decay Ammo Palette and Nars Taos blush

Just got home from Sephora:










Billionaire Boyfriend Rollerball and Nars blush in outlaw and exhibit A
Great blushes!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *delicious421* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I think I went crazy today. Some how I dropped 69 bucks at ulta and 72 at Mac. I never spend this much on makeup.... I would gave spent even more if they had the too faced candy glow blush.

In all, two Mac brushes, a paint pot, bare minerals foundation (it's really nice and fairly cheap), a NYC blush and jumbo pencil in milk, ulta brand lip crayon, a mini they're real mascara and a foundation brush. I'm slightly ashamed but also thinking about looking at sephora too while I'm out today. After this I definitely need to quit lol

and..... after i posted this ended up hitting up sephora. picked up a buxom gloss in Erica... lol had to get my namesake gloss. It's actually one of the nicest lip glosses I've ever used. Totally worth it... but no more makeup for me for a while. Im actually super impressed by the quality of everything I bought. Came home and tried it on and it's really nice. Better than I thought it would be... especially the foundation, makes my skin look flawless. I might just be a convert to the Bare Escentuals tribe.
Good haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ramblingsofkai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I broke my no-buy today. *sigh* I bought a UD Smoked palette from eBay. Only 39$. So I feel slightly justified. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I've never thought about buying makeup on eBay! I just bid on 5 Tarte products and bought 2 more. Kinda obsseesed with all things Tarte right now.

I love getting make up on ebay. I have gotten some really good deals.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CindyLouBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a MEGA awesome find in makeup today! The first find was this





A Tarina Tarantino Jewel Box Palette. I just so stumbled upon it, in almost perfect condition (has some dings on the box but just the outer box). And I looked it up and the selling price of this is $78? And I saw on some sites where they have some on sale now for like $35? But I got it for even cheaper than that! I managed to snag this great find for only $24  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It comes with 16 shadows, a pearl glow primer, a lipgloss, and a mascara. 

The next things I found at the same place were









MAC's Tartan Tale collection. The red being the Dazzle The Lads and the yellow Noble Knights Lash &amp; Line. Amazingly both of these were only $15 each. Great condition as they were in safety boxes with everything inside wrapped up and untouched. So it has made it let me expand MAC in my makeup collection without spending the same price for just 2 lipsticks. 

And the Tarina Tarantino box I found at Marshall's and the 2 MAC sets were found at Bealls.
Those are so pretty and the price was great too.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Got my BareMinerals order in today! All this for $1.08!



Got the lipgloss in Dreamer.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Checked out the Nyx display at my local cvs and nabbed a few things. I love, love, love the eyebrow marker! I also got the matte setting spray.
That matte setting spray is on my list of things to try, i have had a few people recommend it.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my shipment from Cinema Swatch Laquers (an Indie nail brand) and everything smells so good! Probably not well known here as she sells online and at art/craft shows and boutiques in Indiana.
Deleted Scenes nail polish remover: has no smell on application but when dry smells like almond cherry cookies. They have lots of flavors and I want to try chocolate orange next. Feels similar to zoya remover.
Set of three Spring finger fizzies. These are like bath bombs but for manicure or pedicure.
And a travel sized cuticle balm in "ginger coconut key"
Each were $5. $18 total after shipping



Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stefnicholas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Last night I FINALLY went to London drugs (we don't have them back in my hometown) and they have NYX! I hear so much about NYX stuff and have a list of things I wanna try. I bought a brow cake product (2 colours and gel) because I have NO eyebrow products left, and an eyeshadow primer. That place will be dangerous for me, lol
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Today's haul from Ulta using my 20% off coupon
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My last Sephora haul for a while. Third purchase this week





Last day of the 15% off coupon
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We all know what happens when you go to Walgreens; you go in for medicine, and come out with makeup and nail polish!ðŸ˜‚



Swatches of the shadows



Love those shadows!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonblossom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had to go to the clinic today for a random hives outbreak, and while I was waiting I decided to explore the drugstore attached to the clinic and found their clearance bins. Whoops.





Terrible photo but one stunning Quo blush duo with fake snakeskin packaging, three Quo lipstick pencils, two Quo nail polishes (which are actually rebranded Orly) an Essence eyeliner and eyeshadow strip. Not bad for $22.
Hope you are ok. Nice haul.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kittykerosene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonblossom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had to go to the clinic today for a random hives outbreak, and while I was waiting I decided to explore the drugstore attached to the clinic and found their clearance bins. Whoops.

Terrible photo but one stunning Quo blush duo with fake snakeskin packaging, three Quo lipstick pencils, two Quo nail polishes (which are actually rebranded Orly) an Essence eyeliner and eyeshadow strip. Not bad for $22.

Nice haul!  I love the Shoppers/Pharmaprix clearance bins. They nearly always have some makeup/nail items in there!

This week's haul, all from Sephora (some in store, some online):

Benefit Bronze of Champions kit

BITE Deconstructed Rose gloss set (and, *swoon*, it's amazing)
Benefit Stay Don't Stray &amp; The POREfessional
Shiseido cotton squares

Michael Kors Leg Shine

BITE Luminous Creme Duo in Vivid

Living Proof Perfect Hair Day

MUFE Sens'Eyes

I put that 15% off code to *work*!

Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Husbands working your last nerve can drive you to retail therapy. Oh well, at least I got my very sought after Kat Von D and made VIB status at Sephora








Great haul and congrats on getting VIB.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimb3rly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While not entirely makeup/beauty related I *finally* convince myself to buy the green and blue Ball Heritage Collection mason jars.  I want to tie them up in pretty ribbon and store my brushes, liners, etc. in them.  Also to use them in my daughter's bathroom for q-tips, cotton balls, elastics...you get the idea.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Stumbled upon a set of Sparitual at Marshall's for $16!








Pretty colors!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Shoppers Drug Mart up here in Canada recently discontinued carrying the Quo Smooth Operator creme foundation that I really liked, so I figured I'd experiment with a couple new items:_ Physicians Formula Super BB Cream_, which is states it's an "All-in-1 Beauty Balm and Compact Cream", and _Almay Smart Shade Mousse Makeu_p.  I tend to be slow to change anything up, so I'm curious to see how these pan out (sorry for the really blurry photo).




Nice!


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 14, 2014)

Small Marshall's buy this weekend. Got this Pixi Seasonal Reflection Kit (originally $22.00, now $5.99) and this super cute ceramic stacking owl measuring cup set (originally $18, now $7.99). I love Marshall's/Home Goods!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Small Marshall's buy this weekend. Got this Pixi Seasonal Reflection Kit (originally $22.00, now $5.99) and this super cute ceramic stacking owl measuring cup set (originally $18, now $7.99). I love Marshall's/Home Goods!




















Love the owl measuring cups!  I wish there was a Marshall's in my town.


----------



## davie (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Small Marshall's buy this weekend. Got this Pixi Seasonal Reflection Kit (originally $22.00, now $5.99) and this super cute ceramic stacking owl measuring cup set (originally $18, now $7.99). I love Marshall's/Home Goods!




















omg...that owl set is soooo cute!  I wanted to stop at Marshall's this weekend... we went right past it, but despite my pleading, my sister wouldn't stop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 14, 2014)

> omg...that owl set is soooo cute!Â  I wanted to stop at Marshall's this weekend... we went right past it, but despite my pleading, my sister wouldn't stop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 We had some time to kill before the Rockabilly prom, and we love going to Marshall's! I'd been looking for an owl set like this online and this was the only one they had at the store so I snagged it right away lol


----------



## Kristen27 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm having subscription box addiction. Loving the excitement every month from my favorite boxes.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 14, 2014)

Sephora Chic Week haul [


----------



## jayeme (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sephora Chic Week haul

[




Nice haul! I've been eyeing that Too Faced set! What's the Tarte box? I can't quite make it out.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 15, 2014)

> wow.....that looks gorgeous!Â  I'd love to know how you like it - I have a few Too Faced products and love em!!!!


 I broke out the Too Faced Romantic Eyes pallet this week, and I really like it. The shadows are easy to blend and lasted all day for me with a primer. Plus the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 15, 2014)

> Nice haul! I've been eyeing that Too Faced set!Â What's the Tarte box? I can't quite make it out.


 The Tarte is a LipSurgence Lip Gloss in Tipsy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 15, 2014)

I just got my order today from Sephora



The lip glosses are going back. I'm getting my hair braided right now. Afterward, I'm returning these mothers to the store in the mall. They were $19/pop. It'll take me out of VIB Status, but oh well Urban Decay is having a sale and the same glosses are $8. So I ordered this (3 items are for my friend. She piggybacked so I can get to free shipping)


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Small Marshall's buy this weekend. Got this Pixi Seasonal Reflection Kit (originally $22.00, now $5.99) and this super cute ceramic stacking owl measuring cup set (originally $18, now $7.99). I love Marshall's/Home Goods!




















That owl set is adorable!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sephora Chic Week haul

[


Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

wow.....that looks gorgeous!  I'd love to know how you like it - I have a few Too Faced products and love em!!!!

I broke out the Too Faced Romantic Eyes pallet this week, and I really like it. The shadows are easy to blend and lasted all day for me with a primer. Plus the colors are gorgeous! Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my order today from Sephora



The lip glosses are going back. I'm getting my hair braided right now. Afterward, I'm returning these mothers to the store in the mall. They were $19/pop. It'll take me out of VIB Status, but oh well

Urban Decay is having a sale and the same glosses are $8. So I ordered this (3 items are for my friend. She piggybacked so I can get to free shipping)




That's a great deal!


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 16, 2014)

] Ocho loco was too good of a deal to pass up


----------



## Christa W (Apr 16, 2014)

Proof I shouldn't leave my house.  An innocent trip for breakfast turned into this.  (I never did get breakfast I got too excited.  I have been stalking CVS for these Nicole by OPI's since the end of Feb)

Happy early Easter to me. 
 





From Kohls... Essie Sittin' Pretty, I'm Addicted and Vices Versa from the Neon 2014 collection.  I almost got the Chills &amp; Thrills blue/lavender one but I had read the formula was bad and when the beauty dept sales girl and I checked the two bottles they had they were horrible.  I hope they fix that.  Then in a quick pop in to CVS for the 100th time to see if they had my Roughles I found them!!  I literally expressed an audible "YES!" with a throw of my hands in the air.  The girl behind the counter looked at me like I was nuts.  Oh and they had Creme Eggs buy 1 for .99 and get a second for a quarter. Not a great deal but any excuse to buy them is all I need.  From L to R is Sand in My Shoe, I'm Stucco on You, Rock the Look (this actually may be my favorite.  It looks like strawberry ice cream) and On What Grounds.  I am on a no/low buy and am so terrible but I really wanted those Roughles.  They were number one on my must have list (behind the OPI sheers which I ordered the mini set and they should be here today) and I knew that I couldn't buy just one or two or I wouldn't stop thinking about the rest of them!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 16, 2014)

I really shouldn't have....but I did! Look at all the freebies and pretty things! My Ulta order:


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oof, I've been doing some serious hauling this month!

In-store haul at the Rouge Chic Week kick off event:





Featuring: OH Sheer Transformation, my first YSL Glossy!, the Bite Lipstick Duo in neutral, Fresh Soy Face Cleanser, Formula X in Evocative (love this!), and the Bite Agave lip mask. Plus the samples!

And then the rest of my Chic Week haul later on...





UD Setting Spray, Hourglass Ambient Powder brush, Nars eye shadow duo in Madrague, MUFE Pro Finish powder, Nars concealer, Formula X in Eureka, Too Faced kabuki brush, and PTR instant SPF brush for the summer. Plus samples and the Killer Queen 100 pt. perk. Totally forgot to put the Hourglass in Ethereal light in the pic too!! Oops. 

And finally, my 20% haul from Ulta: 





ABH Brow Powder and brush/spoolie, Macademia shampoo and conditioner, UD Revolution in Naked, Too Faced La Creme in Spice Spice Baby, Bare Minerals shadow quad in Happy Place, PTR face wash, and Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded. Failed to include the TRULY RIDICULOUS amount of samples received!!

...annnd now my low-buy can commence.


----------



## purpleorchid (Apr 16, 2014)

I just got the Tokyomilk lip balm in Cocoa Noir--I love it! Tastes yummy too


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Proof I shouldn't leave my house.  An innocent trip for breakfast turned into this.  (I never did get breakfast I got too excited.  I have been stalking CVS for these Nicole by OPI's since the end of Feb)

Happy early Easter to me. 
 





From Kohls... Essie Sittin' Pretty, I'm Addicted and Vices Versa from the Neon 2014 collection.  I almost got the Chills &amp; Thrills blue/lavender one but I had read the formula was bad and when the beauty dept sales girl and I checked the two bottles they had they were horrible.  I hope they fix that.  Then in a quick pop in to CVS for the 100th time to see if they had my Roughles I found them!!  I literally expressed an audible "YES!" with a throw of my hands in the air.  The girl behind the counter looked at me like I was nuts.  Oh and they had Creme Eggs buy 1 for .99 and get a second for a quarter. Not a great deal but any excuse to buy them is all I need.  From L to R is Sand in My Shoe, I'm Stucco on You, Rock the Look (this actually may be my favorite.  It looks like strawberry ice cream) and On What Grounds.  I am on a no/low buy and am so terrible but I really wanted those Roughles.  They were number one on my must have list (behind the OPI sheers which I ordered the mini set and they should be here today) and I knew that I couldn't buy just one or two or I wouldn't stop thinking about the rest of them! 
So jealous im dying for those roughles! I love those eggs too I had an awesome friend mail me some for my my birthday.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really shouldn't have....but I did! Look at all the freebies and pretty things! My Ulta order:




Awesome haul! How is that palette? never tried Lorac before but those shadows look really pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hsalt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oof, I've been doing some serious hauling this month!

In-store haul at the Rouge Chic Week kick off event:





Featuring: OH Sheer Transformation, my first YSL Glossy!, the Bite Lipstick Duo in neutral, Fresh Soy Face Cleanser, Formula X in Evocative (love this!), and the Bite Agave lip mask. Plus the samples!

And then the rest of my Chic Week haul later on...





UD Setting Spray, Hourglass Ambient Powder brush, Nars eye shadow duo in Madrague, MUFE Pro Finish powder, Nars concealer, Formula X in Eureka, Too Faced kabuki brush, and PTR instant SPF brush for the summer. Plus samples and the Killer Queen 100 pt. perk. Totally forgot to put the Hourglass in Ethereal light in the pic too!! Oops. 

And finally, my 20% haul from Ulta: 





ABH Brow Powder and brush/spoolie, Macademia shampoo and conditioner, UD Revolution in Naked, Too Faced La Creme in Spice Spice Baby, Bare Minerals shadow quad in Happy Place, PTR face wash, and Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded. Failed to include the TRULY RIDICULOUS amount of samples received!!

...annnd now my low-buy can commence. 
Great haul! I have the Bite in the vivid colors and I love how long they last. Also I love that UD naked lipstick its one of my favorites.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *purpleorchid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got the Tokyomilk lip balm in Cocoa Noir--I love it! Tastes yummy too 




Nice!


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 17, 2014)

Does anyone else purchase something (like an eyeshadow palette) and then while waiting for it to ship go watch every Youtube video you can find using it!?? I am watching all the videos on the Meet Matte Nude palette and it is so funny to me how many different pronunciations people come up for for these colors! LOL


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 17, 2014)

> Proof I shouldn't leave my house.Â  An innocent trip for breakfast turned into this.Â  (I never did get breakfast I got too excited.Â  I have been stalking CVS for these Nicole by OPI's since the end of Feb) Happy early Easter to me.Â  Â
> 
> From Kohls... Essie Sittin' Pretty, I'm Addicted and Vices Versa from the Neon 2014 collection.Â  I almost got the Chills &amp; Thrills blue/lavender one but I had read the formula was bad and when the beauty dept sales girl and I checked the two bottles they had they were horrible.Â  I hope they fix that.Â  Then in a quick pop in to CVS for the 100th time to see if they had my Roughles I found them!!Â  I literally expressed an audible "YES!" with a throw of my hands in the air.Â  The girl behind the counter looked at me like I was nuts.Â  Oh and they had Creme Eggs buy 1 for .99 and get a second for a quarter. Not a great deal but any excuse to buy them is all I need.Â  From L to R is Sand in My Shoe, I'm Stucco on You, Rock the Look (this actually may be my favorite.Â  It looks like strawberry ice cream) and On What Grounds.Â  I am on a no/low buy and am so terrible but I really wanted those Roughles.Â  They were number one on my must have list (behind the OPI sheers which I ordered the mini set and they should be here today) and I knew that I couldn't buy just one or two or I wouldn't stop thinking about the rest of them!Â


 It all looks so pretty together! I got the blue Roughle from ipsy but haven't gotten around to trying it yet.


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 17, 2014)

Sephora and indie nail polish loot


----------



## CaseyR (Apr 17, 2014)

Was out with my sister today, and couldn't resist grabbing a bottle of this holographic nail polish (we'll see how well it actually works).  Also picked up a kabuki brush.  I'll admit, I'm not too skilled with brushes of any kind, so this will be a learning experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone else purchase something (like an eyeshadow palette) and then while waiting for it to ship go watch every Youtube video you can find using it!?? I am watching all the videos on the Meet Matte Nude palette and it is so funny to me how many different pronunciations people come up for for these colors! LOL
I totally do this. I haven't gotten many of the bigger brands' palettes, so when I do get a chance to get a UD palette or something I go crazy trying to find vids in anticipation of mine arriving.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2014)

> Does anyone else purchase something (like an eyeshadow palette) and then while waiting for it to ship go watch every Youtube video you can find using it!?? I am watching all the videos on the Meet Matte Nude palette and it is so funny to me how many different pronunciations people come up for for these colors! LOL


 I do that all the time makes the waiting easier.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2014)

> Sephora and indie nail polish loot


 Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2014)

> Was out with my sister today, and couldn't resist grabbing a bottle of this holographic nail polish (we'll see how well it actually works).Â  Also picked up a kabuki brush.Â  I'll admit, I'm not too skilled with brushes of any kind, so this will be a learning experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2014)

I always forget to post when things come in the mail or get too lazy to take pics afterwards. Today was a great nail mail day. I got 2 April boxes from Julep, square hue and my mystery bag from 365 days of color. Here is my mystery bag:


----------



## DeSha (Apr 18, 2014)

Small Sephora (online) purchase last week.Sorry for the crappy lighting.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 18, 2014)

> I always forget to post when things come in the mail or get too lazy to take pics afterwards. Today was a great nail mail day. I got 2 April boxes from Julep, square hue and my mystery bag from 365 days of color. Here is my mystery bag:


 Super cute! I love that top color.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 18, 2014)

> Small Sephora (online) purchase last week.Sorry for the crappy lighting.


 I've been trying very hard to resist the Meet Your Match set!


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been trying very hard to resist the Meet Your Match set!
I really want that set too, it's so cute and it has two of my vices in it.  I love anything nail polish and lip gloss!


----------



## DeSha (Apr 18, 2014)

> > I've been trying very hard to resist the Meet Your Match set!
> 
> 
> I really want that set too, it's so cute and it has two of my vices in it. Â I love anything nail polish and lip gloss.


 yes I was surprised by how much I liked it. Even though they are minis, just enough to try things that were new to me.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I always forget to post when things come in the mail or get too lazy to take pics afterwards. Today was a great nail mail day. I got 2 April boxes from Julep, square hue and my mystery bag from 365 days of color. Here is my mystery bag:




Super cute! I love that top color. Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Small Sephora (online) purchase last week.Sorry for the crappy lighting.












Nice haul, love the little box of shadows.


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 20, 2014)

> Small Sephora (online) purchase last week.Sorry for the crappy lighting.


 I got the shadow samples. Gonna try them today


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 20, 2014)

Took advantage of Nordstrom's cosmetic sale. Looking forward to trying the Bobbi Brown foundation


----------



## DeSha (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Small Sephora (online) purchase last week.Sorry for the crappy lighting.















I got the shadow samples. Gonna try them today 
great, let us know how you like them! have not tried them yet but hope to soon.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Took advantage of Nordstrom's cosmetic sale. Looking forward to trying the Bobbi Brown foundation
Nice!


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 21, 2014)

Nail polish haul from my favorite bent-n-dent and Big Lots:



SOPI: Meet Me at the Disco, Mauve-ie Star in the Making, I Found a Pot of Gold, Indi-go With the Flow ($1.80) Sinful Colors: It's Electric and Rain Storm ($1) Maybelline Color Show: Styled Out and Navy Narcissist ($1)



Revlon: Dominate, Inspire and Fascinate; Loreal Bananarama Love; Nicole Gumdrops That's What I Mint; SC Leap Flog ($1)



Sally Hansen Strips: Tri-bal it On, Star Quality, Rock n' Roar, Red-y to Rock ($3)



Maybelline &amp; Loreal Strips: Divine Crocodile, Wild Reptile, The Seductive Temptress(?), Midnight Lace ($2)



Random: mini Tweezerman files ($1), Revlon Lip Butter in Cupcake ($1), Rimmel Vinyl Jelly Gloss lipliner pencil in Sorbet and Starlet ($2) I think I finally found a pink that doesn't turn into HOT PINK on my lips with the Starlet pencil! Yayyyyyy! Not bad for $38.20 total!


----------



## Christa W (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nail polish haul from my favorite bent-n-dent and Big Lots:




SOPI: Meet Me at the Disco, Mauve-ie Star in the Making, I Found a Pot of Gold, Indi-go With the Flow ($1.80)

Sinful Colors: It's Electric and Rain Storm ($1)

Maybelline Color Show: Styled Out and Navy Narcissist ($1)





Revlon: Dominate, Inspire and Fascinate; Loreal Bananarama Love; Nicole Gumdrops That's What I Mint; SC Leap Flog ($1)

 
Looks like I am heading over there tonight.  I want Leap Flog something fierce.  My Big Lots hasn't updated in awhile.  Were there other Gumdrops polishes there too?  I already have that one but am missing 2 from the collection.


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 21, 2014)

> Looks like I am heading over there tonight.Â  I want Leap Flog something fierce.Â  My Big Lots hasn't updated in awhile.Â  Were there other Gumdrops polishes there too?Â  I already have that one but am missing 2 from the collection.


 Aw man Leap Flog came from the bent n dent store, so did the gumdrops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Big Lots did have Sinful Colors, but I don't remember seeing Leap Flog amongst them, but who knows with Big Lots lol! The first pic is Big Lots.


----------



## Christa W (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Aw man Leap Flog came from the bent n dent store, so did the gumdrops





Big Lots did have Sinful Colors, but I don't remember seeing Leap Flog amongst them, but who knows with Big Lots lol! The first pic is Big Lots.
Oh.  I am sorry I read that wrong.  I wish I had a bent n dent store.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 25, 2014)

Glamour Doll Eyes Purchase!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 25, 2014)

Also got in my Sephora Summer Favorite kit on Monday (sorry for the multi posts I barely figured out how to post pictures! on the new forum) And I am not sure why the size is all weird.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 26, 2014)

Today I gave in to a couple of impulse buys from Ulta: Tarte blush in Amused, which I think I'm really going to like, and the Anastasia Bold and Beautiful Kit, which was on sale for $28 and seemed like a great deal at the time, but now that I'm home, I don't know...What do you guys think? Should I return it? Is it worth it? (the pictures below are not mine, I got them from a google search.)


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 26, 2014)

I think that Anastasia kit would be amazing for travel, if nothing else!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 26, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Today I gave in to a couple of impulse buys from Ulta: Tarte blush in Amused, which I think I'm really going to like, and the Anastasia Bold and Beautiful Kit, which was on sale for $28 and seemed like a great deal at the time, but now that I'm home, I don't know...What do you guys think? Should I return it? Is it worth it? (the pictures below are not mine, I got them from a google search.)


I actually think this kit is an incredibly great item for travel! The convenience would make me keep it!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 26, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I think that Anastasia kit would be amazing for travel, if nothing else!





KellyKaye said:


> I actually think this kit is an incredibly great item for travel! The convenience would make me keep it!



True! Although I have other, cheaper brow kits that are quite portable (Wet n Wild for one, it's actually pretty good!) and I certainly have other eye palettes I like better...I still don't know! I guess I'll  hang on to it for this week and see if I still want it after a week.


----------



## Dashery (Apr 26, 2014)

Yay! Shopping day! I haven't had a shopping day since Black Friday, I think.












Anyway, I finally got the Ladybird palette! It was on sale at Sephora for $20 (usually $36).

I also got the cutest dress at Forever 21. And I got a very similar shirt, only it's an indigo color and has a peplum. And then I got this cute, little red bow. It looks a little orange here, but I assure you it's the most primary, crayola crayon-red imaginable. I love it!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 26, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Yay! Shopping day! I haven't had a shopping day since Black Friday, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love all the stuff you picked up but what I really wanted to say was that your PROFILE PICTURE!!! Oh mu gosh, you look awesome as Elsa!


----------



## Dashery (Apr 26, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Love all the stuff you picked up but what I really wanted to say was that your PROFILE PICTURE!!! Oh mu gosh, you look awesome as Elsa!


Aww, thank you! You're making me blush. Haha  :lol: I'm working away on this costume every day to get it ready in time for June!


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 26, 2014)

I finally decided to make a purchase with my VS gift cards that I got for my birthday. I got 3 pairs of hip hugger panties, 2 body by Victoria demi bras, some hair ties, and the angel wing necklace. I used a $20 off code, free necklace code, had a $10 secret reward and $75 worth of gift cards, so I paid just $29 for all that.  I can't wait for my order to arrive!


----------



## kawaiihoots (Apr 26, 2014)

I went to Ulta today to use my birthday coupons and got the Tarte lipsurgence in "Skintuitive", and OMG it's one of those rare times when it's exactly the color I wanted it to be. It turns the perfect subtle shade of pink on me and leaves a faint stain. I looooove it so much. Also got my free CK1 mascara but that's just going in the mascara hoard for now since I only have one open at a time.


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hit Sephora today. Discovered OCC Lip Tar. Bought NSFW and Black Dahlia

Can't wait to use the Kat Von D monarch palette

Got lip color in Underage Red


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 27, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Yay! Shopping day! I haven't had a shopping day since Black Friday, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like the Monarch palette I bought yesterday. . I'm about to use it


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2014)

knightsgirl said:


> Nail polish haul from my favorite bent-n-dent and Big Lots: https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/245051/width/200/height/400 SOPI: Meet Me at the Disco, Mauve-ie Star in the Making, I Found a Pot of Gold, Indi-go With the Flow ($1.80) Sinful Colors: It's Electric and Rain Storm ($1) Maybelline Color Show: Styled Out and Navy Narcissist ($1) https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/245052/width/200/height/400 Revlon: Dominate, Inspire and Fascinate; Loreal Bananarama Love; Nicole Gumdrops That's What I Mint; SC Leap Flog ($1) https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/245053/width/200/height/400 Sally Hansen Strips: Tri-bal it On, Star Quality, Rock n' Roar, Red-y to Rock ($3) https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/245054/width/200/height/400 Maybelline &amp; Loreal Strips: Divine Crocodile, Wild Reptile, The Seductive Temptress(?), Midnight Lace ($2) https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/245055/width/200/height/400 Random: mini Tweezerman files ($1), Revlon Lip Butter in Cupcake ($1), Rimmel Vinyl Jelly Gloss lipliner pencil in Sorbet and Starlet ($2) I think I finally found a pink that doesn't turn into HOT PINK on my lips with the Starlet pencil! Yayyyyyy! Not bad for $38.20 total!


Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Glamour Doll Eyes Purchase!


Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Also got in my Sephora Summer Favorite kit on Monday (sorry for the multi posts I barely figured out how to post pictures! on the new forum) And I am not sure why the size is all weird.


I need that kit in my life!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Today I gave in to a couple of impulse buys from Ulta: Tarte blush in Amused, which I think I'm really going to like, and the Anastasia Bold and Beautiful Kit, which was on sale for $28 and seemed like a great deal at the time, but now that I'm home, I don't know...What do you guys think? Should I return it? Is it worth it? (the pictures below are not mine, I got them from a google search.)


Its really cute to have in your purse and for travel.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Yay! Shopping day! I haven't had a shopping day since Black Friday, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that dress!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I finally decided to make a purchase with my VS gift cards that I got for my birthday. I got 3 pairs of hip hugger panties, 2 body by Victoria demi bras, some hair ties, and the angel wing necklace. I used a $20 off code, free necklace code, had a $10 secret reward and $75 worth of gift cards, so I paid just $29 for all that.  I can't wait for my order to arrive!


Wow great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

mrspookie said:


> I went to Ulta today to use my birthday coupons and got the Tarte lipsurgence in "Skintuitive", and OMG it's one of those rare times when it's exactly the color I wanted it to be. It turns the perfect subtle shade of pink on me and leaves a faint stain. I looooove it so much. Also got my free CK1 mascara but that's just going in the mascara hoard for now since I only have one open at a time.


Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Hit Sephora today. Discovered OCC Lip Tar. Bought NSFW and Black Dahlia
> 
> Can't wait to use the Kat Von D monarch palette
> 
> Got lip color in Underage Red


Great haul!


----------



## Stitchie (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok, I blame Ipsy for getting me addicted to Pacifica lol But, in my defense, it is my birthday month so I had $10 towards the order + the 15% off for Earth Day... That makes it ok right? lol

_*Island Vanilla Soy Candle 3 OZ_

_*Waikiki Pikake Soy Candle 3 OZ_

_*Spanish Amber Soy Candle 3 OZ_

_*Waikiki Pikake Body Butter Tube, 8 OZ_

_*Island Vanilla Solid Perfume 0.1 OZ Sample_

_*Color Quench Lip Tint (Guava Berry)_

I _LOVE _the Waikiki Pikake scent! Island Vanilla is my favorite, but you can buy that at Ulta now so I figured I'd stock up on more Waikiki Pikake =)

O and ended up disliking the Spanish Amber candle scent... I thought I'd like the smell from the description and reviews but I just do not like it =( I'm going to use it in another part of my house regardless lol But I won't be ordering Spanish Amber again.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

Stitchie said:


> 20140426_220101.jpg
> 
> Ok, I blame Ipsy for getting me addicted to Pacifica lol But, in my defense, it is my birthday month so I had $10 towards the order + the 15% off for Earth Day... That makes it ok right? lol
> 
> ...


Great haul!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 28, 2014)

@@Stitchie of course you had to! And you got lovely things! The Waikiki Pikake is my favorite too. I dragged my hubby into Ulta today and had him smelling all the lotions, he was like "I would wear is Blood Orange stuff all the time if the guys at work wouldn't make fun of me" The poor thing! I might buy him a little tube to use at home, lol


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 28, 2014)

Stitchie said:


> 20140426_220101.jpg
> 
> Ok, I blame Ipsy for getting me addicted to Pacifica lol But, in my defense, it is my birthday month so I had $10 towards the order + the 15% off for Earth Day... That makes it ok right? lol
> 
> ...


The Pacifica packaging is so pretty!


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 28, 2014)

So here's my ridiculous amount of nail polish from the last week and I'm officially on a no-buy.  It's been good to get my collection rounded out though because I was lacking a lot of colors!

Zoya Peter Som trio (bought on eBay) with Alexa, Edie, and Cole.  Zoya Remove + and Qtica Sugar Scrub came free with my Zoya order.

Polishes in order:  

Rue, Kendal, Kennedy, Godiva, Kieko, Charisma, Mira, Lotus.  Next to that the group of 3 (free with an order over $50) are Codie, Ray, and Anne which were surprises.

Next row: Kylie2, Heidi, Maya, Payton, Aurora, Storm, NYX, Catilin.  Then OPI 4 In The Morning, I Sing in Color, and Orly Basket Case (from Sally's).

Finally: Brigitte, Zanna, Sailor, Natty, Giovanna, Zuza, Wednesday, Bevin.  Then from a trade is Fab.Fit.Fun Fuschia, Essie Muchi Muchi, and Orly Argan Oil Cuticle Drops.

From Sally's I had a get $5 off $25 or more so I picked up color swatching wheels, a nail whitening bath packet, the two OPI's for $2 each, polish thinner, and 2 bottles of Seche Vite top coat which were on sale for $6 each.  I also swapped Orly Flawless Flush for the Basket Case because the FF formula was terrible. So all in all, I'm completely set on mani supplies for a very long time.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 29, 2014)

Stitchie said:


> 20140426_220101.jpg
> 
> Ok, I blame Ipsy for getting me addicted to Pacifica lol But, in my defense, it is my birthday month so I had $10 towards the order + the 15% off for Earth Day... That makes it ok right? lol
> 
> ...





magicalmom said:


> @@Stitchie of course you had to! And you got lovely things! The Waikiki Pikake is my favorite too. I dragged my hubby into Ulta today and had him smelling all the lotions, he was like "I would wear is Blood Orange stuff all the time if the guys at work wouldn't make fun of me" The poor thing! I might buy him a little tube to use at home, lol


@@Stitchie and @ what does the Waikiki Pikake smell like?  I've been contemplating buying that one for a while but never had a chance to sample it, but anything Hawaiian sounds amazing  :wub:


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

prettylights said:


> IMAG2763.jpg
> 
> So here's my ridiculous amount of nail polish from the last week and I'm officially on a no-buy.  It's been good to get my collection rounded out though because I was lacking a lot of colors!
> 
> ...


WOW! Awesome haul.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 29, 2014)

@@Flowerfish it's a jasmine-based scent, but tropical jasmine!  It's kind of hard to describe, honestly.  But it's a very rich, summery floral, and I can still smell it on my skin HOURS after I apply it!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yesterday I got Rimmel London Stay Blushed in: Pop of Pink, Sunkissed Cherry and Apricot Glow ($2.67 each at Walmart!!!!) and a Flower by Drew Barrymore nail polish in May Flowers (or something like that, it's a pretty cool/blue toned pink)

Recently for the Zoya exchange I got: Gia (red), Parker (nude shimmer), Lo (hot pink), Dove (light gray), Lotus (shimmer/holo light purple), Zuza (green/blue), and Tinsley (pink/gold.)  

I would put pictures but I don't feel like making a third party account just for MuT pics..sorry!


----------



## Stitchie (Apr 29, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@Stitchie of course you had to! And you got lovely things! The Waikiki Pikake is my favorite too. I dragged my hubby into Ulta today and had him smelling all the lotions, he was like "I would wear is Blood Orange stuff all the time if the guys at work wouldn't make fun of me" The poor thing! I might buy him a little tube to use at home, lol


Haha! He could totally rock the smaller tube, use it as a hand lotion. I feel that's one of the scents that a guy could wear just as well as a women!



curlytails said:


> The Pacifica packaging is so pretty!


It really is! Makes it that much harder to resist!



Flowerfish said:


> @@Stitchie and @ what does the Waikiki Pikake smell like?  I've been contemplating buying that one for a while but never had a chance to sample it, but anything Hawaiian sounds amazing  :wub:


As @ said, it's a take on Jasmine. The Pacifica site describes it as, "_A homage to the lush wooded and flowered paradise of old world Hawaii, this hauntingly beautiful blend combines sweet Pikake - a delicate, exquisite jasmine flower native to Hawaii - with sensuous and velvety sandalwood._"

But honestly, I received the Jasmine Demeter in my April Ipsy bag and was not a fan of that scent. I think it's because it was pure Jasmine, where as the Waikiki Pikake is so refreshing! I'm not usually a floral scent fan but this one is just the right balance of floral and woodsy lol

I gave it a shot after reading others' reviews on here and I'm so glad I did!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Yesterday I got Rimmel London Stay Blushed in: Pop of Pink, Sunkissed Cherry and Apricot Glow ($2.67 each at Walmart!!!!) and a Flower by Drew Barrymore nail polish in May Flowers (or something like that, it's a pretty cool/blue toned pink)
> 
> Recently for the Zoya exchange I got: Gia (red), Parker (nude shimmer), Lo (hot pink), Dove (light gray), Lotus (shimmer/holo light purple), Zuza (green/blue), and Tinsley (pink/gold.)
> 
> I would put pictures but I don't feel like making a third party account just for MuT pics..sorry!


Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

German drugstore nail polish haul.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

German drugstore nail polish haul.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 29, 2014)

Very pretty colors @@JC327 !


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Very pretty colors @@JC327 !


Thanks!


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 29, 2014)

Today's Sephora haul

Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics lip tars in Black Metal Dahlia, Stalker and Hoochie


----------



## tulosai (Apr 29, 2014)

My Zoya Earth day order arrived Saturday! Still really struggling with pictures but I am wearing Zoya's Dream and I am so happy I finally own it! I should have nabbed it a long time ago.

I am less impressed with the Pixi Dust... they are cool, but very like Opi's liquid sands only WAY more chip-happy.  Usually the liquid sands stay on me for over a week no matter what I do, the Pixi Dust was chipped relatively badly in 3 days and chipped some within 24 hours


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Today's Sephora haul
> 
> Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics lip tars in Black Metal Dahlia, Stalker and Hoochie


Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2014)

tulosai said:


> My Zoya Earth day order arrived Saturday! Still really struggling with pictures but I am wearing Zoya's Dream and I am so happy I finally own it! I should have nabbed it a long time ago.
> 
> I am less impressed with the Pixi Dust... they are cool, but very like Opi's liquid sands only WAY more chip-happy.  Usually the liquid sands stay on me for over a week no matter what I do, the Pixi Dust was chipped relatively badly in 3 days and chipped some within 24 hours


Sorry to hear that, i had about the same wear time with the pixie dust as the liquid sands.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 30, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Sorry to hear that, i had about the same wear time with the pixie dust as the liquid sands.


Maybe it's just me? I am glad it worked for you... I was just really surprised because (while Zoya's not my favorite in general) I usually don't have unusual chipping issues with them...

On the plus side, the Dream continues to look great   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Apr 30, 2014)

Yay! Clinique haul!

I've been eyeing that purple pumps eyeshadow for my Elsa cosplay (the color shown there isn't the one I bought). I've also been needing a new basic eyeshadow brush since I lost my other one. Le sad.

So I spent about $40 on two products and got nine extras.






Squee! This online bonus bag of 7 items is why I chose to make a purchase. I wanted that eyeshadow, but I wasn't sure if I loved it $15 worth, but this bag made it worth it! It has an eyeshadow duo and lipstick! *drools* And you get to pick between two colors (violets and nudes)! Honestly, I can never have too many violets.

Today, I also discovered that they had a new deal. With a $35 purchase, you get two minis (the complimentary lipstick and eye cream in my order). I wasn't so interested in these. But then I was playing around with the code in the checkout and found that I got free shipping if I used it. Originally, my order was a few bucks shy of $35, so I swapped out some makeup remover for the brush. It was worth it for the two minis and the free shipping. I needed a brush and the bonus bag comes with a makeup remover anyway.

I am so excited! I paid $38.52, and there are 7 products in there that I can't wait to get! And 7 is my favorite number! (I'm not counting the two bonus anti-aging type products because I probably won't use them). Anyway, I like to do the math, and that comes out to about $5.50 for each product (mini or otherwise).

Wohoo!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Maybe it's just me? I am glad it worked for you... I was just really surprised because (while Zoya's not my favorite in general) I usually don't have unusual chipping issues with them...
> 
> On the plus side, the Dream continues to look great   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Dream has been on my list for awhile i need to do a Zoya haul soon.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Yay! Clinique haul!
> 
> I've been eyeing that purple pumps eyeshadow for my Elsa cosplay (the color shown there isn't the one I bought). I've also been needing a new basic eyeshadow brush since I lost my other one. Le sad.
> 
> ...


Great haul!


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 30, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Maybe it's just me? I am glad it worked for you... I was just really surprised because (while Zoya's not my favorite in general) I usually don't have unusual chipping issues with them...
> 
> On the plus side, the Dream continues to look great   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I almost placed another Zoya order after my first one came.  I had Dream in my basket.  It looks sooo gorgeous.  After I got Payton, Storm, and Aurora in my first order the Holos just blew me away!  Aurora especially - the holo in that is just gorgeous.  Someday, I will get Dream but I felt really guilty about placing another Zoya order after my first huge one so I had to stop myself, ha!


----------



## Maggy (May 2, 2014)

I went to two local drugstores today and bought some things I love or want to try.

Here is a short list (left to right), so you know what it is.


Garnier - make-up remover
want to try it!
Nivea - make-up remover
It's new so I have to try it.
bebe more - make-up remover
I like the series and thougt I give it a try. It's not on an oil-basis but should remove waterproof make up. I used it once and it seems to to a quite good job.
MY face young - toner
I like this brand it always smells nice. Used it today in the evening.
Catrice - 8h lip polish
I love this! I have already three other colours of this product. This one is a really pink one. Hope it's not too much for my style.
Balea - shower gel
I love the shower gels from Balea. This one smells really nice. I am looking forward to try it.
Balea - hand cream
It's pink with the Eiffel Tower on it. Can't resist to buy it.
ebelin - tweezer
Already tried it this evening. It works very well, although it was very cheap. Costs only about 2€ (about 2,77$)


----------



## elizabethrose (May 2, 2014)

I got MAC Heroine in a school order from Nordstrom yesterday!  I love it.  I might just carry it around to look at it all the time!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I got MAC Heroine in a school order from Nordstrom yesterday!  I love it.  I might just carry it around to look at it all the time!


Ahhh pictures/swatches! Have been lusting after that color, even though I own nothing MAC!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ahhh pictures/swatches! Have been lusting after that color, even though I own nothing MAC!


Your wish is my command!

First pic is a swatch of Heroine in the middle next to New Wave OCC Stained Gloss (bright pink) and Milani Plumrose (the things in my makeup bag lol). Then me in normal light, computer light, for insanity, and a full face with Plumrose on (natural light for comparison- taken a week ago, also, my excited and nervous face- right before grad school orientation!!) excuse my otherwise non makeup face, it's effing Friday.    Stuck behind a spoiler because.  Also, why does this twist all my photos?  Whatever.  Also, I like the formula, it's a little dry, but fine over my Nivea chapstick.  It also looks purple super up close and pinker from afar.  But I'm convinced anything put on my lips turns pink because they're SO PIGMENTED.  Get outta here, lips.  I can't wear light pink lipstick without looking actually dead. 



Spoiler


----------



## Dashery (May 2, 2014)

Oh, yuck! I just bought one of these Jessie's Girl Glow Stix Lipglosses:






And I'm already planning on returning it. I got the tiniest amount in my mouth and it left and awful taste that made my stomach roil and brought on a headache.  :wacko:   It was the weirdest thing.

Ah, well. It was a fun little impulse buy anyway.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Your wish is my command!
> 
> First pic is a swatch of Heroine in the middle next to New Wave OCC Stained Gloss (bright pink) and Milani Plumrose (the things in my makeup bag lol). Then me in normal light, computer light, for insanity, and a full face with Plumrose on (natural light for comparison- taken a week ago, also, my excited and nervous face- right before grad school orientation!!) excuse my otherwise non makeup face, it's effing Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Stuck behind a spoiler because.  Also, why does this twist all my photos?  Whatever.  Also, I like the formula, it's a little dry, but fine over my Nivea chapstick.  It also looks purple super up close and pinker from afar.  But I'm convinced anything put on my lips turns pink because they're SO PIGMENTED.  Get outta here, lips.  I can't wear light pink lipstick without looking actually dead.
> 
> ...


Ok first of all, I can't even deal with how ridiculously gorgeous you are! Stop it. 

Second, now I need all three of those lip colors!  :blush: Off to edit my dreamlist...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Oh, yuck! I just bought one of these Jessie's Girl Glow Stix Lipglosses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, that's a bummer. That would be a super fun thing to have!

I'm pretty sure Stila makes some sort of glow lip crayons. I've always been curious about those!

ETA: These! http://www.stilacosmetics.com/product/after+glow+lip+color.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## Dashery (May 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ah, that's a bummer. That would be a super fun thing to have!
> 
> I'm pretty sure Stila makes some sort of glow lip crayons. I've always been curious about those!
> 
> ETA: These! http://www.stilacosmetics.com/product/after+glow+lip+color.do?sortby=ourPicks


Oooh, those look neat. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Boadicea (May 2, 2014)

I got Bobbi Brown Beach Body Oil, Bobbi Brown Blush in Desert Pink and Peony, and a 6 Pan Customizable Palette with a great deal from Gilt City (buy at least $80 of Bobbi Brown stuff and get $30 off).

I also got a great deal with Sephora online, I got Guerlain's Maxi Lash Mascara in Noir but on top of that used the Fan Friday promo code to score a FULL SIZE Smashbox 24 Hour Photo Finish Shadow Primer that I had been eyeing for awhile. YAY   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now if only Sephora would have better 100 point perks...


----------



## elizabethrose (May 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ok first of all, I can't even deal with how ridiculously gorgeous you are! Stop it.
> 
> Second, now I need all three of those lip colors!  :blush: Off to edit my dreamlist...


You're too nice  :blush: thanks lady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am IN LOVE with Plumrose, I'm convinced it's the one lipstick I'll actually completely finish.  It feels so great and tastes like a watermelon.  I swear I need the whole line.  I haven't used New Wave yet, but it's gorgeous! Now that I swatched it I want to put it on my body.  Well, my lips!


----------



## jayeme (May 2, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Your wish is my command!
> 
> First pic is a swatch of Heroine in the middle next to New Wave OCC Stained Gloss (bright pink) and Milani Plumrose (the things in my makeup bag lol). Then me in normal light, computer light, for insanity, and a full face with Plumrose on (natural light for comparison- taken a week ago, also, my excited and nervous face- right before grad school orientation!!) excuse my otherwise non makeup face, it's effing Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Stuck behind a spoiler because.  Also, why does this twist all my photos?  Whatever.  Also, I like the formula, it's a little dry, but fine over my Nivea chapstick.  It also looks purple super up close and pinker from afar.  But I'm convinced anything put on my lips turns pink because they're SO PIGMENTED.  Get outta here, lips.  I can't wear light pink lipstick without looking actually dead.
> 
> ...


So pretty! (Both you and the lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Now I want both Heroine and the Milani lipstick....not good for my low-buy!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 2, 2014)

jayeme said:


> So pretty! (Both you and the lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Now I want both Heroine and the Milani lipstick....not good for my low-buy!


You're too sweet!  RUN and get Plumrose.  Like, RUN.  I swear everyone needs this lipstick.  Enabler warning.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 2, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Yesterday I got Rimmel London Stay Blushed in: Pop of Pink, Sunkissed Cherry and Apricot Glow ($2.67 each at Walmart!!!!) and a Flower by Drew Barrymore nail polish in May Flowers (or something like that, it's a pretty cool/blue toned pink)
> 
> Recently for the Zoya exchange I got: Gia (red), Parker (nude shimmer), Lo (hot pink), Dove (light gray), Lotus (shimmer/holo light purple), Zuza (green/blue), and Tinsley (pink/gold.)
> 
> I would put pictures but I don't feel like making a third party account just for MuT pics..sorry!


----------



## jayeme (May 2, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> kaitlin1209 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I got Rimmel London Stay Blushed in: Pop of Pink, Sunkissed Cherry and Apricot Glow ($2.67 each at Walmart!!!!) and a Flower by Drew Barrymore nail polish in May Flowers (or something like that, it's a pretty cool/blue toned pink)
> ...


I really want to try those blushes out! Sadly none of my stores seem to have them yet.


----------



## jayeme (May 2, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> You're too sweet!  RUN and get Plumrose.  Like, RUN.  I swear everyone needs this lipstick.  Enabler warning.


Don't encourage me! I just might have to! 

Must stay strong...


----------



## Lumaday (May 2, 2014)

I stopped in at Sally's today because I had a 15% coupon and much to my amazement they had the entire OPI Brazil collection on sale for BOGO!  I have been stalking that collection for a few months now, so I picked up all of them. They were out of stock on Live.Love.Carnaval (a bright coral) so I picked up a double of one and am going to swap it out at another store.  She took the 15% off coupon off before she did the BOGO, which saved me even more.  So I got all 12 shades for only $37!  

I already swatched them and if anyone is interested there are some dupes.  

OPI Taupe-less Beach - Julep Alaina

OPI I Sa'o Paulo Over There - Zoya Jana, Sally Hansen Firm Fig

OPI Red Hot Rio - Julep Myrtle (but OPI is a jelly and Myrtle is a cream)

OPI Where's Did Suzi's Man-Go - Julep Princess Grace (Man-go is just a touch lighter)


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2014)

Maggy said:


> I went to two local drugstores today and bought some things I love or want to try.
> 
> Here is a short list (left to right), so you know what it is.
> 
> ...


Great haul! I have the Bebe makeup remover and i really like it.


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I got MAC Heroine in a school order from Nordstrom yesterday!  I love it.  I might just carry it around to look at it all the time!


Thats been on my wishlist for a while, enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Your wish is my command!
> 
> First pic is a swatch of Heroine in the middle next to New Wave OCC Stained Gloss (bright pink) and Milani Plumrose (the things in my makeup bag lol). Then me in normal light, computer light, for insanity, and a full face with Plumrose on (natural light for comparison- taken a week ago, also, my excited and nervous face- right before grad school orientation!!) excuse my otherwise non makeup face, it's effing Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Stuck behind a spoiler because.  Also, why does this twist all my photos?  Whatever.  Also, I like the formula, it's a little dry, but fine over my Nivea chapstick.  It also looks purple super up close and pinker from afar.  But I'm convinced anything put on my lips turns pink because they're SO PIGMENTED.  Get outta here, lips.  I can't wear light pink lipstick without looking actually dead.
> 
> ...


So pretty, I am now convinced i need plumrose too.


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Oh, yuck! I just bought one of these Jessie's Girl Glow Stix Lipglosses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2014)

Boadicea said:


> I got Bobbi Brown Beach Body Oil, Bobbi Brown Blush in Desert Pink and Peony, and a 6 Pan Customizable Palette with a great deal from Gilt City (buy at least $80 of Bobbi Brown stuff and get $30 off).
> 
> I also got a great deal with Sephora online, I got Guerlain's Maxi Lash Mascara in Noir but on top of that used the Fan Friday promo code to score a FULL SIZE Smashbox 24 Hour Photo Finish Shadow Primer that I had been eyeing for awhile. YAY   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Now if only Sephora would have better 100 point perks...


Nice!


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> kaitlin1209 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I got Rimmel London Stay Blushed in: Pop of Pink, Sunkissed Cherry and Apricot Glow ($2.67 each at Walmart!!!!) and a Flower by Drew Barrymore nail polish in May Flowers (or something like that, it's a pretty cool/blue toned pink)
> ...


Great haul! love all the zoya colors.


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2014)

prettylights said:


> OPI Brazil.jpg
> 
> I stopped in at Sally's today because I had a 15% coupon and much to my amazement they had the entire OPI Brazil collection on sale for BOGO!  I have been stalking that collection for a few months now, so I picked up all of them. They were out of stock on Live.Love.Carnaval (a bright coral) so I picked up a double of one and am going to swap it out at another store.  She took the 15% off coupon off before she did the BOGO, which saved me even more.  So I got all 12 shades for only $37!
> 
> ...


Thats such a pretty collection!


----------



## Wishing_willow (May 3, 2014)

Just a quick pic of my haul from new Makeup Revolution Brand out of UK. Shipping was reasonable, and I can't wait to play with Naked 3 dupe. I have to create a new account because no matter what I did old log on would not work, but I was wishingwillow before.


----------



## Dashery (May 3, 2014)

Finally found Kat Von D foundation in stock in my shade today! And I completely forgot it's already May, so I was pleasantly surprised with a birthday gift!  :lol:


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2014)

Wishing_willow said:


> Just a quick pic of my haul from new Makeup Revolution Brand out of UK. Shipping was reasonable, and I can't wait to play with Naked 3 dupe. I have to create a new account because no matter what I did old log on would not work, but I was wishingwillow before.


Nice haul! Let us know whow you llke that brand.


----------



## Kimb3rly (May 4, 2014)

After stalking my local Walmart endlessly I finally found the Flower Beauty cream shadows I've been wanting!  I purchased Mums the Word, Vine of the Times (pretty light green), Lilac You a Lot (pastel purple), and Wild Geranium.  For whatever reason they never, ever, ever have these shades.  They only carried the silvers/grays and the brown shades.

A funny conversation happened when I got home though.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Me: Check out my haul!

Husband:  You bought more cream shadows?  You have like 20 something already.

Me: And you have 20 something screwdrivers.

Husband: But they're not all the same.

Me:  Exactly.

Husband: You win.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*edited to say: He doesn't actually care, he just lives to give me a hard time.  lol


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> After stalking my local Walmart endlessly I finally found the Flower Beauty cream shadows I've been wanting!  I purchased Mums the Word, Vine of the Times (pretty light green), Lilac You a Lot (pastel purple), and Wild Geranium.  For whatever reason they never, ever, ever have these shades.  They only carried the silvers/grays and the brown shades.
> 
> A funny conversation happened when I got home though.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Lol glad you found your shadows!


----------



## ElizabethStreet (May 11, 2014)

Went to my local SiJCP and got the Sephora Favorites Summerstash (LOVE everything in this set and the pouch is great; would recommend), Nars Pure Radiant tinted Moisturizer (branching out from my beloved Smashbox BB cream; thoughts on the Nars are welcome), and a new bottle of Soap&amp;Glory Handfood (my fave hand moisturizer)! Now I am on a no-buy (hopefully   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )!


----------



## Jill1228 (May 11, 2014)

Forgot to attach photo. Hit Nordstrom, Sephora, lululemon and Kate Spade


----------



## Jill1228 (May 11, 2014)

Was disappointed in the cheery Creek Sephora. Not much in the OCC lip tar line


----------



## Lumaday (May 14, 2014)

Yesterday I stopped by Sally's to exchange a polish and they had some of the Orly blush collection on clearance, 3 for 9 bucks.  Then there was a sign if you bought 2 Orly's you got a full sized Orly Argan Oil cuticle drops for free, which was a 10 dollar value.  I didn't think they'd give it to me on the clearance items but they did!  I tried the oil last night and it's fabulous and smells so good.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 14, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Yesterday I stopped by Sally's to exchange a polish and they had some of the Orly blush collection on clearance, 3 for 9 bucks.  Then there was a sign if you bought 2 Orly's you got a full sized Orly Argan Oil cuticle drops for free, which was a 10 dollar value.  I didn't think they'd give it to me on the clearance items but they did!  I tried the oil last night and it's fabulous and smells so good.


Awesome! I have a $25 gift card to Sally's coming in the mail soon from a credit card perk so I'm hoping my Sally's has some great deals like that.


----------



## Lumaday (May 14, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Awesome! I have a $25 gift card to Sally's coming in the mail soon from a credit card perk so I'm hoping my Sally's has some great deals like that.


I can't believe I never found Sally's sooner!  I always drove by them but never stopped.  Now I stop in once every few weeks and am amazed at the deals they have.  They recently had the OPI Gwen Stefani polishes marked down to $4.50, then I stopped in during a red tag sale where all clearance items were 1/2 price and I didn't think they'd have those marked down even more but they did, for $2.25!  Then it was the BOGO on the OPI Brazil Collection where they took off the 15% coupon I had BEFORE doing the BOGO and it made it so cheap....not sure how they stay in business selling stuff for so cheap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's bad for my wallet but good for my polish collection!


----------



## CaliMel (May 17, 2014)

I bought the Sephora Sun Safety Kit. I've been wanting to get that kit for the past two years but it's always sold out before I find out about it.

So I got the kit, a too faced melted lip gloss in Nude, the niche fragrance kit thing from the code, and the 3 samples.

I'm really excited to try everything and I looooveee their kits because I hate full size products unless it's something I genuinely use every single day. Otherwise things go bad before I can use them up.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 18, 2014)

So I got Maybelline Baby Lips in Peach Kiss (my first Baby Lips!) and Maybelline Color Tatoo in Too Cool, which looks to be just a white. I've had Bad to the Bronze and Tough as Taupe (which I love) so I'm hoping Too Cool is a good base for loose and pressed shadows. 

My other pic is my aforementioned Sally's Haul! I got two China Glaze colors (Bat my Eyes which is a black base with gold glitter and Flip Flop Fantasy which is a really unique pinkish coraly orange.)  Also I NEED to dye my hair to get it back to normal. I'm usually dark brown and I somehow turned my hair black last time I dyed it.  The gal at Sally's recommended this stuff so I just kind of went with it. She told me to get clarifying shampoo so I'm going to use that for 2 weeks before I dye.


----------



## splash79 (May 20, 2014)

No makeup for me lately, but I did do some serious damage at Gap, Old Navy, and Target online the other day.  I'm in dire need of some summer clothes, but have been putting off going shopping because just the thought was making me tired.  I'm a much better judge of what actually works when I'm at home, rather than in an annoyingly lit dressing room.


----------



## Shalott (May 20, 2014)

I bought the Givenchy Terre Exotique bronzer but darn it if the thing isn't too pretty to use. :x So, I will be buying the Douce Croisiere Poudre Bonne Mine since the Givenchy rep at Barneys assured me they were the same color. I didn't need another bronzer but ehhhh, sometimes going all out is fun!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 21, 2014)

I bought three Too Face Melted lipsticks, Sweethearts blush, Primed and Poreless Powder, Bonjour Soleil, Tanning bed in a tube, a Sephora sun safety kit, a TON of Rainbow honey polishes, some indie polishes and some Dermalogica products.  I have problems!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edited for lack of spelling skills


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 21, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I bought three Too Face Melted lipsticks, Sweethearts blush, Primed and Poreless Powder, Bonjour Soleil, Tanning bed in a tube, a Sephora sun safety kit, a TON of Rainbow honey polishes, some indie polishes and some Dermalogica products.  I have problems!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> edited for lack of spelling skills


Ohhhh which Melteds did you buy?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a few on their way to me as we speak. And I just saw that they're releasing NEW COLORS on Thursday! My poor, poor wallet.


----------



## JC327 (May 21, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I bought three Too Face Melted lipsticks, Sweethearts blush, Primed and Poreless Powder, Bonjour Soleil, Tanning bed in a tube, a Sephora sun safety kit, a TON of Rainbow honey polishes, some indie polishes and some Dermalogica products.  I have problems!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> edited for lack of spelling skills


Nice, im dying to try those.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 21, 2014)

I got Violet, Peony and Fuchsia. They're kind of odd and I really love the color after about a half hour of wear when the gloss kind of goes away. But wow, they're bright!! I wasn't really sure about them but now I'm in love! I saw that the new colors are coming. I definitely feel your wallet pain, mines pretty empty right now! What are you getting?



allistra44 said:


> Ohhhh which Melteds did you buy?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a few on their way to me as we speak. And I just saw that they're releasing NEW COLORS on Thursday! My poor, poor wallet.


----------



## Kookymama (May 21, 2014)

I was just in CVS today to get a birthday card and well, I had to scope out the rest of the store.  

I grabbed a few things to try:

Aussie Moist Shampoo

Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro Primer

NYC Sun 'n Bronze Bronzing Powder 

Maybelline Expert Wear eye shadow in Mocha Motion

Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie

I picked up some Simple Cleansing wipes.  I mistakenly bought the exfoliating ones last time and "ouch" so, glad those are gone.  They were rough.  I do not recommend those at all.


----------



## Lumaday (May 21, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I was just in CVS today to get a birthday card and well, I had to scope out the rest of the store.
> 
> I grabbed a few things to try:
> 
> ...


I've tried a few of the Simple cleansing wipe products - the eye makeup remover pads, which work pretty well, and the regular cleansing wipes which I thought were just so-so.  I used to swear by the Aveeno ones for camping and music festivals!


----------



## Kookymama (May 21, 2014)

@ ~ I am not sure why I gravitated to these many months ago.  It was probably so I could encourage my teenage boys to use them as they don't mention the word makeup on them.  They do take off the heavy eye makeup and get the whole end of day cleanup process started.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (May 21, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @ ~ I am not sure why I gravitated to these many months ago.  It was probably so I could encourage my teenage boys to use them as they don't mention the word makeup on them.  They do take off the heavy eye makeup and get the whole end of day cleanup process started.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Maybe I will give them another shot, they definitely are priced right.  I always wash at night except when I'm just too tired and crawl into bed, then I keep cleansing wipes in my nightstand so I can at least do a quick pass and get most of the makeup/dirt off.  I also use them for camping when I don't have soap/water readily available.  My boyfriend and I usually do the middle of nowhere type camping without bathrooms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 21, 2014)

I finally picked up Revlon Parfumerie in Wintermint, which is a dupe for the Deborah Lippmann Mermaids' Tears by all accounts. I'm also on the hunt for a dupe of Zoya Wendy so I am keeping an eye out for Maybelline Coral Crush polish...this will probably be my lunch hour goal tomorrow, lol. 

Edit: Got Coral Crush at CVS before work...I think it's safe to say I have a problem. I did have to stop in to get other things so it's okay right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (May 22, 2014)

Ordered two of the new Too Faced Melted colors - Fig and Marshmallow. Had a 20% off code and got hooked up with another deluxe sample of the Primed &amp; Poreless loose powder so I am thrilled. Did anyone else get any of the new colors?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ordered two of the new Too Faced Melted colors - Fig and Marshmallow. Had a 20% off code and got hooked up with another deluxe sample of the Primed &amp; Poreless loose powder so I am thrilled. Did anyone else get any of the new colors?


How did you get the code to work?! I tried two different ones and neither would apply. Read the restrictions &amp; it said they weren't valid on new products. 

I want Berry &amp; Candy!


----------



## Shalott (May 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> How did you get the code to work?! I tried two different ones and neither would apply. Read the restrictions &amp; it said they weren't valid on new products.
> 
> I want Berry &amp; Candy!


 My code was the e-mail sign up 20% off - I've been hoarding it for ages since it didn't have an expiration! It claimed 20% off anything and I didn't have any problems using it on the lipsticks (even though I have had so many problems with codes on that site in the past).

The more I look at Candy, the more I like it but I might have to wait until Sephora or Ulta gets them!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (May 23, 2014)

Color Club:

Fly With Me

Disco Dress

Wing Fling

Age Of Aquarius

Jackie Oh!

Sparkle and Soar

I cannot wait for them to get here! Yay polish!


----------



## JC327 (May 23, 2014)

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> Color Club:
> 
> Fly With Me
> 
> ...


Nice haul!


----------



## eastofthesun (May 24, 2014)

Sooo.... I haven't been around in a while (since the site went down for upgrades) and I didn't yet get to share with you guys what I got for Chic Week!!!! And I just made an order I'm super excited about- it wasn't from Chic Week, it was yesterday, but I'll show you guys both!!! The thing that makes me so excited about this latest order is* I MADE VIB* YAYYYAYYAYA VIB VIB VIB, FINALLY!!!!!

So here we go!!!:

*Chic Week 15% Off (3 separate orders):*







Order 1






Order 2






Order 3

*Ulta (around the same time in April) 20% off:*






Then I didn't spend anything for the rest of April, and most of May. I am proud! Mwahahah! Well, I didn't spend anything on makeup. I did spend on other things.... but I also did good at resisting.

And now for my most recent order, which I'm excited about because I get the new Sephora exclusive Supergoop sunblock, but the kicker is this baby is an oil, not a lotion or a spray. Freaking amazing! I love Supergoop and I can't wait to try it! I needed a new SPF for my body as my ones from last year are now expired.

Also I saved up my points, and I finally got something I think is worth it- the Nars 500 point perk! I think that color will look good on my skin tone, and the lip and eye crayons I might just sell or trade, but I'll see when it comes it.






I'm super stoked to get the VIB welcome kit, and I heard you should go to the brick and mortar Sephoras to get your official silver card, and maybe a mirror- I'm not sure if they still do that! Can't wait!!!!

Sorry, I'm not really sure how to get my photos to show up, I'll try to figure that out.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## SaraP (May 24, 2014)

Just found this thread and love it  :w00t:   I've been on a shopping spree since November and will have to stop looking at the enabler thread and start living vicariously through you all!


----------



## JC327 (May 26, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Sooo.... I haven't been around in a while (since the site went down for upgrades) and I didn't yet get to share with you guys what I got for Chic Week!!!! And I just made an order I'm super excited about- it wasn't from Chic Week, it was yesterday, but I'll show you guys both!!! The thing that makes me so excited about this latest order is* I MADE VIB* YAYYYAYYAYA VIB VIB VIB, FINALLY!!!!!
> 
> So here we go!!!:
> 
> ...


Awesome hauls &amp; congrats on getting VIB!!!


----------



## eastofthesun (May 28, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Awesome hauls &amp; congrats on getting VIB!!!


Aww, thanks so much! I'l so excited!!!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (May 28, 2014)

Just ordered:

Bliss Lid and lash wash
Matis Clay mask
Matis Energizing scrub
SP After sun fluid for hair
Lorèal Fibreforce ampoules
Bare Minerals Ready foundation - medium beige
EOS Shave foam in Vanilla bliss + Raspberry and Pomegrante
Redkens new blonde conditioner in cool blonde!

Can't wait to try thsoe goodies  :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Moonittude (May 28, 2014)

I just panic purchased four pashminas from my favorite pashmina lady, because she is going out of the pashmina business. (I tried to buy six, but two were already spoken for.) I have been buying, wearing and giving her pashminas for at least fifteen years. What does it say about me that I am so bummed about this. I also feel a bit like a spendthrift, because I just bought three from her a few months ago. But I know I will never be able to buy from her again, and I really got a very reasonable deal, so maybe I will just be thrilled when they come in the mail and I get to see them in person. Bittersweet thrills.


----------



## JC327 (May 28, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Just ordered:
> 
> Bliss Lid and lash wash
> 
> ...


Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (May 28, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> I just panic purchased four pashminas from my favorite pashmina lady, because she is going out of the pashmina business. (I tried to buy six, but two were already spoken for.) I have been buying, wearing and giving her pashminas for at least fifteen years. What does it say about me that I am so bummed about this. I also feel a bit like a spendthrift, because I just bought three from her a few months ago. But I know I will never be able to buy from her again, and I really got a very reasonable deal, so maybe I will just be thrilled when they come in the mail and I get to see them in person. Bittersweet thrills.


Sorry to hear she is going out of business. Enjoy your pashminas!


----------



## Moonittude (May 28, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Sorry to hear she is going out of business. Enjoy your pashminas!


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's just a reminder that all things change.


----------



## SaraP (May 28, 2014)

I know whenever something I love is going, going, gone I'll stockpile. Enjoy your stachminas!


----------



## Shalott (May 28, 2014)

Ugh, I have a problem. So, I got to go on a "congratulations you're in summer school" :laughno:   shopping excursion at Sephora. I ended up getting the desired Givenchy Poudre Bonne Mine in Douce Croisiere, I got a NARS eyeshadow duo in Mediterranee (which is something I've been meaning to repurchase for a while) BUT I also got the Balenciaga Florabotanica and seriously I just need help. I have so many perfumes it's terrible. I need to head over to the no-buy support forum and go on a fragrance no-buy. :blush:


----------



## Cherity (May 29, 2014)

I share what I get deals on every Friday.

Other than those deals, I recently got the Bonjour Soliet Bronzer palette from Too Faced, Essie Gel eye liner, and the BareMinerals Natural Light Face Lifting Duo!


----------



## CurlyTails (May 31, 2014)

I picked up a Pacifica rollerball in Island Vanilla. I'm usually very sensitive to perfumes, but this smells so yummy!


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 5, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ugh, I have a problem. So, I got to go on a "congratulations you're in summer school" :laughno: shopping excursion at Sephora. I ended up getting the desired Givenchy Poudre Bonne Mine in Douce Croisiere, I got a NARS eyeshadow duo in Mediterranee (which is something I've been meaning to repurchase for a while) BUT I also got the Balenciaga Florabotanica and seriously I just need help. I have so many perfumes it's terrible. I need to head over to the no-buy support forum and go on a fragrance no-buy. :blush:


But don't you love it?! I just got rosabotanica and I'm in love.


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 5, 2014)

My last purchase was Dior Diorskin forever wear retouch powder. It's good stuff.


----------



## Shalott (Jun 7, 2014)

fleurbleue said:


> But don't you love it?! I just got rosabotanica and I'm in love.


*high fives* TBH I had a really hard time deciding, because Rosabotanica smells amazing, too! Good choice! :wub:


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 7, 2014)

So I'm on a no-buy but I'm allowed restocks.  I'm almost out of my Anastasia Brow Wiz, and my bf uses Jack Black products for shaving so I was able to get my Brow Wiz and his shaving cream and aftershave from Sephora plus I used my points and a code to get the

-Tarte Cheek stain 100 pt

-Too Faced chocolate soleil bronzer 100 pt

- Elizabeth &amp; James Nirvana White 100 pt

-Fresh Sugar Rose deluze sample (I didn't use the VIB code bc I didn't want the scrub..I just wanted another one of these since it was the bday present before)

Plus my free samples in Clean Warm Cotton; Desigual Love; and the B&amp;B surf shampoo/conditioner

I have been good about my no-buy, and I've been moving away from Sephora and more toward Ulta so this is my first Sephora purchase in over two months. I'm pretty happy with the samples I ended up getting and it was on stuff I needed anyway.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 7, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> So I'm on a no-buy but I'm allowed restocks.  I'm almost out of my Anastasia Brow Wiz, and my bf uses Jack Black products for shaving so I was able to get my Brow Wiz and his shaving cream and aftershave from Sephora plus I used my points and a code to get the
> 
> -Tarte Cheek stain 100 pt
> 
> ...


I made a similar purchase. I wanted to get some of the new point perks so I made a replacement purchase of the Brow Wiz and clear brow gel. It felt much better than filling my cart with stuff I don't really need.


----------



## lastnite629 (Jun 11, 2014)

Just found this thread!  Love reading all the hauls and seeing products/brands i've never heard of before. I had to go to CVS a few days ago to pick up a prescription and ended up in the makeup section. I was super excited to find that they have started selling NYX in that CVS. Yay! 

My mini haul:

-NYX soft matte lip cream in Milan (LOVING this!!!)

-Almay Shadow Softies in Cashmere &amp; Petal.  (They were Buy 1 Get 1 50% off and I had 2 $4 coupons...so cheap!)


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 11, 2014)

lastnite629 said:


> Just found this thread!  Love reading all the hauls and seeing products/brands i've never heard of before. I had to go to CVS a few days ago to pick up a prescription and ended up in the makeup section. I was super excited to find that they have started selling NYX in that CVS. Yay!
> 
> My mini haul:
> 
> ...


I hope the CVS near me starts selling NYX! I'd love to pick up some NYX lip products but the only place to get it near me is Ulta, and the products are always used and gross.


----------



## amorgb (Jun 16, 2014)

Spent the morning shopping!  Hit the B&amp;BW Semi-Annual Sale and got a $3 Body Lotion (Black Raspberry Vanilla) and a candle (Coconut Leaves) at 50% off!  At Ulta, I got the Too Faced A La Mode palette (been pining after the Boudoir Eyes one for ages, but I got the other one because its limited edition and the packaging is just so pretty) and two bottles of Sally Hansen Pacific Blue because they're changing it and I've really been wanting to try it.  Its kinda sad that I spent about an hour in the store for just a couple of things (I'm such a slow shopper!!  I spent about the same amount of time just in B&amp;BW alone), but its worth it to me haha.

Then I went to Target too, which was disappointing because this particular store just pains me.  I needed some groceries, and they had almost nothing.  Like, seriously?  Just don't bother having food at your store at that point.  But anyway, the other disappointing aspect was that I was going to buy an e.l.f. brush (finally got to a store with their products!!) but I left it in the cart at checkout apparently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Better than being charged for it but not grabbing it though, I suppose.  And I fell in love with a Sonia Kashuk brush that they didn't have in stock.. *sigh*  Anyway, I did get a few other goodies.  Now all I need to find is the dang nude palette that Maybelline just released.  Screw waiting to find it at my drugstore, I want to get it from Bed, Bath &amp; Beyond.  But mine lied and doesn't actually have a beauty section!!  Grrrr


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ooh gonna post my Bath and Body semi-annual haul!


London Calling 3-wick candle (x2)
Salt Water Taffy 3-wick candle (new favorite scent EVER)
Lemon mint leaf 3-wick candle
French lavender &amp; Honey mist
French lavender &amp; Honey bubble bath
Cashmere Glow bubble bath
Forever Sunshine shower gel (x2)
5-pack pocket bac sanitizers in Hawaiian collection
Between having 20% off, the 50% off candles, $3 shower gels and B2G1 on signature products AND a $20 credit from EverydayDiscounts (the ebates-ish site my work has) my grand total with taxes and shipping was....drumroll please.... *$49.62*


----------



## Shalott (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm supposed to be on a low-buy but I couldn't help myself when I saw that Victoria's Secret had one of my favorite lipglosses in their SAS! So I snagged up my fave, the Brilliant Shimmer Lip Gloss in Diva for a back-up, and also got a new color that I think will be perfect for summer - Drink It In. I don't feel bad at all, ha ha!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 21, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I'm supposed to be on a low-buy but I couldn't help myself when I saw that Victoria's Secret had one of my favorite lipglosses in their SAS! So I snagged up my fave, the Brilliant Shimmer Lip Gloss in Diva for a back-up, and also got a new color that I think will be perfect for summer - Drink It In. I don't feel bad at all, ha ha!


Lipgloss is a low-buy! You could have done much worse damage at VS but you restrained yourself to a few small things.  That's a success in my book  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 23, 2014)

Oops, double post


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 23, 2014)

I was on vacation for a week and got back and boom, tons of goodies in the mail!  I went a little crazy with the Julep sale ($2 polishes, could not resist!) so there are 19 polishes from that, and 2 of them were free with a promo code.  Also picked up their little eyelash curler for $1 and an extremely tiny travel brush for $1 - it's too small for eyeshadow, but can work for lipstick/gloss or the lower lash line.  I re-subscribed to the monthly box too so two of the polishes and the peach blush are from my free welcome box.

Then my 2nd shipment from the QVC tarte Colored Clay set came.  It has a CC stick, foundation, clay setting powder, a bronzer/blush, lipgloss, eyeliner, mascara, and a rather large makeup bag (not pictured).  I really love the bronzer/blush and lipgloss colors.

I ordered some mani supplies from Amazon for dirt cheap - striping tape (30 colors for $4) and 10 4 sided buffers for $5.

The three L'Oreal lipglosses on the bottom are from Glamour, I am part of their tester program so I got those for free!  I love the colors they sent and it was a nice surprise.

On the way I have a cute dress that was only $7.50 on eBay and two Miraclesuit swimsuits (normally $150 each, only $35 each from a website deal - I'm going to Punta Cana in December so that was a perfect steal for me!)

No buy commencing....


----------



## Allison H (Jun 25, 2014)

I honestly try not to purchase a lot of makeup, with 4 different beauty subscriptions I feel like I get enough goodies. That being said, I just moved to a new state, and I'm less than 5 minutes away from a Nordstrom Rack (thanks to some lovely ladies at MUT, I recently heard about this amazing store)... They had Stila liquid eyeliners on clearance, and I absolutely love their eyeliners, so I had to purchase every color that I didn't already own. I purchased 5 Stila eyeliners at 3.50 a piece, I was so happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 25, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I honestly try not to purchase a lot of makeup, with 4 different beauty subscriptions I feel like I get enough goodies. That being said, I just moved to a new state, and I'm less than 5 minutes away from a Nordstrom Rack (thanks to some lovely ladies at MUT, I recently heard about this amazing store)... They had Stila liquid eyeliners on clearance, and I absolutely love their eyeliners, so I had to purchase every color that I didn't already own. I purchased 5 Stila eyeliners at 3.50 a piece, I was so happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's an amazing deal! Gotta stalk my NR soon!


----------



## CaseyR (Jun 26, 2014)

Shiseido had a special here where they also included an additional gift item with a purchase, so I ordered their Advanced Hydro Liquid Compact, and also received the Refining Makeup Primer, and a few other items.  So far, I'm quite impressed with the results!


----------



## Sakura83 (Jun 27, 2014)

I give up on telling myself I'm on no buys lol. Sephora haul, couldn't pass this one up because it's such a great deal for the set.


----------



## beach16sm (Jun 29, 2014)

Sakura83 said:


> I give up on telling myself I'm on no buys lol. Sephora haul, couldn't pass this one up because it's such a great deal for the set.


Darn you, lol! I saw this set a few days ago online and wanted it really badly... talked myself out of it and hadn't thought about it again until I saw yours...... now I'm thinking that it must be meant for me to buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 30, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I was on vacation for a week and got back and boom, tons of goodies in the mail!  I went a little crazy with the Julep sale ($2 polishes, could not resist!) so there are 19 polishes from that, and 2 of them were free with a promo code.  Also picked up their little eyelash curler for $1 and an extremely tiny travel brush for $1 - it's too small for eyeshadow, but can work for lipstick/gloss or the lower lash line.  I re-subscribed to the monthly box too so two of the polishes and the peach blush are from my free welcome box.
> 
> Then my 2nd shipment from the QVC tarte Colored Clay set came.  It has a CC stick, foundation, clay setting powder, a bronzer/blush, lipgloss, eyeliner, mascara, and a rather large makeup bag (not pictured).  I really love the bronzer/blush and lipgloss colors.
> 
> ...


Awesome haul! Love all the polishes.


----------



## Kookymama (Jun 30, 2014)

I really don't need anything and was in this ~  I will only replace mindset.   But, I went to TJMaxx today and justified a few things due to a little bit of need  (small brush collection) and the cheapo prices.

Revive beauty blender - $3.99 

A Soho crease Brush, $2.99 .

Stella Powder Brush, $3.99

e.l.f. 6 Pc natural eye shadow palette for $2.99

I am sure this stuff is cheap for a reason.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 3, 2014)

Ahem, well, my hubby and I got in a fight so basically as a way to clear the air I got a mini trip to Sephora. :blush:

-Supergoop! Sun-Defying Sunscreen Oil

SO excited to try this. Even the salesgirl was amazed when she put some on me, so hopefully it lives up to the hype.

-Marc Jacobs Highliner in (Stone)Fox

I love these liners, and I am so excited to use this smudged on the upper and lower lashes.

-Blendercleanser Solid

Self explanatory. I find that this just works better to clean my bb.

100-Point Perks

-Giorgio Armani Le Rouge lipstick

-Hourglass Veil Mineral primer


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 4, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ahem, well, my hubby and I got in a fight so basically as a way to clear the air I got a mini trip to Sephora. :blush:
> 
> -Supergoop! Sun-Defying Sunscreen Oil
> 
> ...


I'm very curious about that sunscreen oil.


----------



## Sakura83 (Jul 4, 2014)

Butter London haul! Splurged a little. Darn them sales...


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 6, 2014)

Sakura83 said:


> I give up on telling myself I'm on no buys lol. Sephora haul, couldn't pass this one up because it's such a great deal for the set.


Nice haul!  @@Sakura83  How are you liking the Fresh Flower set?  I have been considering purchasing it.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 6, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I'm very curious about that sunscreen oil.


  
That sunscreen oil is amazing. I seriously love it!! HG body sunscreen right there.



Sakura83 said:


> I give up on telling myself I'm on no buys lol. Sephora haul, couldn't pass this one up because it's such a great deal for the set.


How are you liking those goodies so far? THat set is tempting!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 10, 2014)

Sakura83 said:


> Butter London haul! Splurged a little. Darn them sales...


Great haul!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 10, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I'm very curious about that sunscreen oil.


I have to say, I am liking it a lot so far! I haven't used it by the pool or anything, just running around, but it feels nice on, and has a pleasant light aroma. I can't wait to really put it to the test on vacation!


----------



## MrsShaw (Jul 10, 2014)

My husband got me these beauties for my birthday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






The tarte "Rainforest After Dark" palette and "Best In Faux" Set &lt;3


----------



## JC327 (Jul 10, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> My husband got me these beauties for my birthday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great  gifts &amp; happy birthday!


----------



## Sakura83 (Jul 11, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Nice haul!  @@Sakura83  How are you liking the Fresh Flower set?  I have been considering purchasing it.





Jennifer Leigh said:


> That sunscreen oil is amazing. I seriously love it!! HG body sunscreen right there.
> 
> How are you liking those goodies so far? THat set is tempting!


I love it so far! I'm already a huge fan of the Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream and this size is 1 oz compared the the regular 1. 7 oz which is generous. The Sugar Tulip tint is a beautiful color! it's definitely one of my new go to lip tint colors other than the Rose and Petal and its full size ! And depending how much you layer on your lips, the color can be a beautiful sheer pink to brighten your lips or a deep almost hot pink/fushia color.    

The face mask also is great as well, it was my first time trying it. I put it on before bed  wake up with my face feeling pretty smooth. It was also the first time I've used the toner.  I've only used it a handful of times so I don't have a definite opinion on it but seems to be moisturizing, I've used it after a hot humid day and spritzed it over my face which so far makes my face feel clean and refreshed. Overall I'm happy I decided to buy it. I'm satisfied with the purchase for the value and its definitely a great way to test some of these products or to even stock up if your a fan already!


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 15, 2014)

The salon inside of Wal Mart has a ton of OPI buy 1 get 2 free right now.  I picked up: Don't Bossa Nova Me Around (already have it but I want a backup), My Vampire is Buff, Eurso Euro, Incognito in Sausilito, My Very First Knockwurst, Nein! Nein! Nein! OK Fine!, Keeping Suzi At Bay, Meet Me On The Star Ferry, and the Brazil Beach Sandies set.  Total was $31.

Also my 3 for $12 Zoyas came, I got: Frida, Paloma, Katherine, Evvie, Dream, and Binx.

I have such an obsession with nail polish the last few months, must cut down!  But it's fun and cheaper than a lot of other hobbies I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 16, 2014)

Ive kinda went nuts and have a ton of stuff coming.
*Zoya*: My Threedom order finally shipped (I cant for the life of me remember what colors I chose so yay surprises when it gets here!)
*Starlooks*: I have a palette, a gel eyeliner, a kohl pencil and a brush coming from a 50% off coupon sale

*Geek Chic Cosmetics*: I have samples of the entire Lord of the Rings "Fellowship" eyeshadow collection and the Princess Bride "Story Book Love" eyeshadow collection

*Shiro*: I have samples of the entire "There and Back Again" collection coming

*Aromaleigh*: Samples of the entire "Ancient Magick" (Ancient Egypt) collection coming

*My Pretty Zombie*: I have two full sized blushes in "MDMA" and "LSD" and 6 samples coming.

Add that to my Ipsy, Starlooks Starbox, and Lip Factory boxes still on the way and I feel overly spoiled.... &gt;.&lt;
My defense is that I have been ordering samples so the cost is cheaper and Im learning how to press pigments so its both "yay makeup" and "Yay crafty projects!" haha


----------



## cumber1137 (Jul 17, 2014)

Sephora purchase :

Philosophy Field of Flowers Wildflower Blossom Body Lotion 

Philosophy Pure &amp; Glowing Duo

CLEAN Rain


----------



## amorgb (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm so excited!!!  I purchased the Lorac Pro Palette 2 today!  I've been debating over buying it online for a few weeks (and the free shipping the other day almost did me in) but I didn't want to have to wait for it to arrive, so I just made my butt go to the store after work today.  Ugh, I'm so happy with it.  My need for that navy color has finally been satisfied.

As a little side note, I was really surprised that the Ulta I went into wasn't doing anything to promote the palette.  I thought it was going to be more of a big deal, but I almost had to ask if they even had it because they hide the Lorac products at the back of the higher end section.  It was just weird to me that they wouldn't want a new product like that to be easily seen so people would pick it up and maybe impulse buy it.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

amorgb said:


> I'm so excited!!!  I purchased the Lorac Pro Palette 2 today!  I've been debating over buying it online for a few weeks (and the free shipping the other day almost did me in) but I didn't want to have to wait for it to arrive, so I just made my butt go to the store after work today.  Ugh, I'm so happy with it.  My need for that navy color has finally been satisfied.
> 
> As a little side note, I was really surprised that the Ulta I went into wasn't doing anything to promote the palette.  I thought it was going to be more of a big deal, but I almost had to ask if they even had it because they hide the Lorac products at the back of the higher end section.  It was just weird to me that they wouldn't want a new product like that to be easily seen so people would pick it up and maybe impulse buy it.


Nice haul!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 18, 2014)

Ordered from Sephora the new Kat Von D Studded Kiss lipstick in Archangel, and I loved that one so much I went to the store this evening to see if they had them in for me to look at. The store I went to only had six of the color range in, but there was one I had been eyeing on the website, L'ecole Des Femmes which is a really pretty warm pink, so I snagged that.

Also picked up a Formula X polish on clearance for $5 (and then realized I already had a similar one, oh well). Plus so many shops have sales right now! I got a dress from Zara and some jewelry and a top from H&amp;M (but the top is going back, a little too crop-toppy for my taste).


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 18, 2014)

Just placed a small order on roseroseshop:

- holika holika base coat &amp; top coat
- skinfood pearl essence top coat &amp; base coat

Were in need of top and base coats &gt;.&lt;

It were only $10 incluing shipping!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ordered from Sephora the new Kat Von D Studded Kiss lipstick in Archangel, and I loved that one so much I went to the store this evening to see if they had them in for me to look at. The store I went to only had six of the color range in, but there was one I had been eyeing on the website, L'ecole Des Femmes which is a really pretty warm pink, so I snagged that.
> 
> Also picked up a Formula X polish on clearance for $5 (and then realized I already had a similar one, oh well). Plus so many shops have sales right now! I got a dress from Zara and some jewelry and a top from H&amp;M (but the top is going back, a little too crop-toppy for my taste).


Nice haul! I really want to try those lipsticks.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Just placed a small order on roseroseshop:
> 
> - holika holika base coat &amp; top coat
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2014)

I just bought the Maybelline Dream Wonder Fluid Touch foundation and I'm pretty excited to try it tomorrow!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jul 20, 2014)

OPI-Tiffany Case (Found this at Kroger..They still had a bunch of the Bond girls Liquid Sand polishes)

Fergie-Glowstick (Dupe for Julep's Tatum)

Online purchases:

OPI-Today I Accomplished Zero

Deborah Lippmann-Punk Princess


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 22, 2014)

So in the last week I've gotten::
 

The Body Shop (40% off, free shipping for the Christmas in July sale)


Tea Tree oil
Brazil Nut Define &amp; No Frizz hair treatment
Tea Tree Blemish Fade Night Lotion
^ all of these products are new to me, and I'm really hoping they work...my hair and skin are a mess right now
 

- Victoria's Secret (Free shipping and towel)


4 bras (Haven't bought a new one in well over a year)
Tumbler (I "need" for work...and I needed for free shipping, lol.)
Beach towel (free)


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 22, 2014)

Today was a good mail day.  GLOSSYBOX came today as well as my Sephora order.

samples:

Chloe perfume

Philosphy Time in a Bottle for eye

Kate Somerville ExfoliKate

Nars tinted moisturizer

GWP and Points Used:

Two Faced Melted Lipstick ~ Melted Peony

Two Faced Better Than Sex mascara

Purchase:

Lancôme Rouge in Love ~ Lasting Kiss

Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jul 22, 2014)

TJMaxx

GlamGlow's Brightmud for 29.99

Pur-lisse spf lotion for 7.99  (I know, I know, I have a bunch -- but I like it and scoring an extra is good!)

They had tons of Strivectin, but nothing that caught my eye.

Until next time..


----------



## CourtneyyBabee11 (Jul 26, 2014)

I bought the new Sonia Kashuk brushes everyone is hyped over! I loveee them.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 27, 2014)

CourtneyyBabee11 said:


> I bought the new Sonia Kashuk brushes everyone is hyped over! I loveee them.


I did too! They're so pretty, no regrets haha


----------



## leo760 (Jul 27, 2014)

Deluxe Sample of Benefit They're Real Liner

Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer

Anastasia Beverly Hill Beauty Genius Waterproofing Gel in Clear

Tarte Dua - Park Ave. Princess Bronzer and Self Tanner

Sephora Lipgloss in Rock Candy

Make Up Forever Birthday Gift since it's my bday at the end of the month


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 29, 2014)

Ordered one of these organizers from eBay recently, and it arrived in the mail today.  I figured it'd be a fun way to organize some of my accessories in my rather small apartment here.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2014)

CaseyR said:


> Ordered one of these organizers from eBay recently, and it arrived in the mail today.  I figured it'd be a fun way to organize some of my accessories in my rather small apartment here.


Thats so cute and practical!


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 30, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Thats so cute and practical!


Thanks!  It definitely didn't take long to fill! lol


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 30, 2014)

Ordered three Limecrime lippies! ^-^ Geradium, babette and countessa fluroscent. First ever limecrime purchase. Heard so much about these!


----------



## lanabuch (Jul 30, 2014)

What are y'all buying/your must-haves right now?

Today I bought the Tarte Airbuki Brush, Tarte Slenderizer Contouring Brush, Smashbox Master Class III Color &amp; Contour Palette, and the Purity Mask.

I'm also loving the new LORAC Pro 2 right now &amp; Peter Thomas Roth Oilless Oil


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 2, 2014)

I bought the set of Mally Beauty items in their Today's Special Value a couple days back. I needed a new foundation and the set was a really great deal.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 3, 2014)

Sephora time! Oh, golly, two hauls on the same page of the thread... unless this bumps to the next page. Call me embarrassed. :blush: But not so embarrassed that I don't want to squee about my new pretties!

Sephora Formula X in Freaky Like Freud

Marc Jacobs LoveMarc LipGel in #104 Dizzy Spell

Marc Jacobs Twinkle Pop Eye Stick in #410 Stardust

NARS Blush in Exhibit A

Sephora Large Dome Z-Palette


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Aug 3, 2014)

I got these at Ulta. It was only $22 believe it or not. They had certain shades of Butter London on sale for 3 for $15. So I got Jack the Lad, Chuffed, and Jaded Jack.

The China Glaze holo was marked down from $14 to $2.99. The Essence polish was $1.99 and the SH was like $2 or $3.

I scored!!!


----------



## Stitchie (Aug 4, 2014)

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> I got these at Ulta. It was only $22 believe it or not. They had certain shades of Butter London on sale for 3 for $15. So I got Jack the Lad, Chuffed, and Jaded Jack.
> 
> The China Glaze holo was marked down from $14 to $2.99. The Essence polish was $1.99 and the SH was like $2 or $3.
> 
> I scored!!!


You can't beat that price for those Butters! They seem to be discontinuing a bunch of colors so hopefully we see more on sale =)

Now I need to go check out my Ulta! lol


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Aug 5, 2014)

Stitchie said:


> You can't beat that price for those Butters! They seem to be discontinuing a bunch of colors so hopefully we see more on sale =)
> 
> Now I need to go check out my Ulta! lol


Yep. You must. I hope they discon Rosie Lee. That's one that I am dying for right now. Sad thing is that they are disconing Victoriana. I love that one and I think I need a backup.


----------



## Stitchie (Aug 6, 2014)

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> Yep. You must. I hope they discon Rosie Lee. That's one that I am dying for right now. Sad thing is that they are disconing Victoriana. I love that one and I think I need a backup.


WHAT!? Really? I've also been trying to track down Victoriana at a decent price. Shipping always ends up putting it over the top unfortunately =/


----------



## splash79 (Aug 7, 2014)

First a story, then my haul.

My MIL and 10 year old niece visited this past weekend and my MIL wanted a haircut, so we went to Ulta.  While my MIL was getting an awesome haircut (she got a graduated bob and looks fantastic), I browsed the makeup with my niece.  I was told that she's been asking about makeup, but her mom and my MIL (her grandmother) don't really wear it, so I was glad to be the one to expose her to some stuff.  

I didn't realize that Ulta had makeup testers (the Ulta's in my city are in areas that I don't go to that often), so I was happy to get color matched with the UD foundation I had my eye on.  My niece was totally adorable while I was being color matched.  She asked me if I would buy her something and I said ok.  Her birthday was recently and I was waiting for her visit to get her something.  She was looking at the makeup and I guess I forgot to tell her that all of the testers were things she could touch, because one of the employees who walked by kind of laughed and said, "Sweetie, you can totally touch that.  It's what it's there for!"  I think she thought she was going to be in trouble for playing with the makeup.  

After I got my mini makeover, she came up to me and said she had decided what she wanted, which was a UD eyeshadow palette.  I think that's probably too pricey for a 10 year old, but the colors were ok (she loved the Electric palette, but I knew I'd get a phone call from her dad about that one), so I made her promise she would take very good care of it and figured that it would be a good birthday gift.  

My haul that day:

UD Naked foundation in .5

UD Ammo palette (niece's gift)

Benefit Sugarbomb (blush the employee used on me and I really liked, which was surprising to me, as it looked too blah in the box, but looked awesome on me)

UD Pulp Fiction lipstick (wasn't going to buy it, but it's a great red on me)

UD Shadow in Hijack (love it!)

Sally Hansen polish in Pacific Blue

Nicole by OPI in Mer-Maid for Each Other

Revlon polish in Casino Lights

Essie in I'm Addicted


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 7, 2014)

@@splash79 That is awesome that your niece has you in her life to help! I think the Ammo palette, while pricey, is a fantastic starter. She will probably have that for years. It was my first nice palette and I used it every day for legit at least 4 years.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 7, 2014)

I am on a no buy but, it seems that I am buying.   I think this purchase should satisfy my buying urges.  Here is why I slipped on this one.
 
Lord &amp; Taylor had a Estee Lauder GWP.  Some really good GWP items for me


*Pure Color Gloss   One Size/Nude Rose  $24.00*   ~ I have been suffering with a Lancôme product so, I went with this in attempt to feel good about buying lip color again.  I don't NEED this. 

*Double Wear Stay-in-Place Lip Pencil One Size/Nude $21.00 *~ I do not have one of these.  But, have wanted to try using one.   All the old gals on youtube seem to recommend.  Again, I don't NEED this.  But, I needed to spend $45.00 and trying something new seemed the way to go.

*GWP Items:*

*Sumptuous, Bold Volume Lifting Mascara in Black *~ I have free mascaras coming out of my arse.  But, Estee makes good stuff.  Who knows.

*NEW Modern Muse Body Lotion* ~ I am desperate for a lotion that works for me.  So, looking forward to this.

*How to Card*

*Cosmetic Bag*
*Resilience Lift Creme SPF 15* ~  I had 3 creme's to chose from.  I have tried one of them that I love.
*Advanced Night Repair Serum* ~  2 serums to chose from. I have been dying to try this.  My Skin Inc serum is almost gone from July's glossy.  So, I would have bought this by the end of the month for $62 to try and with no extra goodies. 

*Tiger Eye Lipstick *~ This color looks awesome for me.  There were 2 to chose from.
*Warm Eye Palette  *~ Cool was also a choice.  I suspect this won't be two big.  But, 6 colors!  Are you kidding me?  I get to try 6?

This was a whole lot of product for $47.   I would have been paying $62 by the end of the month for a replacement so, I felt I had to take advantage now.


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 7, 2014)

Had a cheap few impulse buys today lol

A Sonia Kashuk brush set, some Elf "Everyday Lash Collection" false eyelashes (never tried this brand), and of course, some colorful hair clips


----------



## Elena K (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm supposed to be on no buy for August (with exception of necessaries and true replacements). However, I came across ELF store while waiting for an appointment and caved in. In my defense I can say that I never tried anything from them before, even though I heard a lot, and I was really curios, and they had tester for everything, and they are cheap... So, all things considered the damage was minimal - I got Mineral Lipstick in Ripe Rose (am I the only one who thinks it's an odd name for lipstick color?), Mineral Lip Pencil in Raisin and fan brush from their studio line.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 9, 2014)

No buy for August. We simply can’t afford it this month. BUT, my mom was so nice and offered to get me some dye for my hair; I guess that’s how bad the re-growths have gotten, haha!
For 3+ years I’ve been dying my hair black. And although I reaaally love when it’s that dark I thought I’d go dark brown this time instead; the sun has made it much lighter so I figured this was the perfect time to do so. I’ll be trying out Garnier’s “Olia 4.0 Dark Brown” today! 

picture is found through Google and is by weekendramblings.com.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Aug 9, 2014)

From Clarins I bought the firm lift jar and the rest were GWP  and at the VIB Rouge event (Sephora) I bought some Tarte, Bumble &amp; Bumble and some Sephora eye shadows, the lip balm and a small acne wash while in the check out line.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 9, 2014)

I logged into Rue La La and magically had $25 credit! I spent at total of less than $3 including tax and shipping for a Nuxe toner. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Aug 10, 2014)

Sephora x's 3!  I'm in trouble...HAHAHA.  I was at the Smashbox photo shoot and purchased from Smashbox, then went to SiJCP (in the same mall) where the employees are SUPER NICE and NEVER make me feel bad, and purchased the bulk of what you see, then back to the main store to trade two of my Smashbox items for the bronzer/blush mix and eye shadow trio (because earlier I let a Sephora rep talk me out of them...but I really wanted those) and grab another Algenist product.  Both visits to the main store I had to force the lip goodie bag (by saying yes you do have it, I have seen it in other shoppers' bags!) and upon entry to the SiJCP the manager said "Hey are you here for your new goodie bag?" and I hadn't even entered the Sephora square footage!!  My freebies are the lip products in upper left x's2, and from SiJCP hands of hope, and the cosmetic bag with goodies on top in the lower right.  The Bare Minerals mini blush was a 100 point perk. Also Bumble &amp; Bumble gave me the hair conditioner.  One of the hand made samples are from the main Sephora from the lady who recommended the product while doing my makeup, and the other two are from SiJCP upon request. I have to check my receipts for that smashbox brush...have no idea where that came from although I would imagine it was a gift from the event...The rest are purchases.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Aug 11, 2014)

Ummm...time's 4?  :blink:


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 11, 2014)

I LOVE the Daisy perfume. I'm all out though :c &lt;/3


----------



## babycat (Aug 12, 2014)

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> Yep. You must. I hope they discon Rosie Lee. That's one that I am dying for right now. Sad thing is that they are disconing Victoriana. I love that one and I think I need a backup.


Was your Ulta actually advertising this on the display or anything?  Cause I went in to my Ulta today and the sales associate was super rude when i asked if any shades were getting discontinued.  He was like no none of these are getting discontinued.  So I was like well, I read online that at other Ultas they were.  So there!  lol


----------



## ultagirl524 (Aug 15, 2014)

I went a little crazy this month and bought both the UD Naked 3 and Smash box Full Exposure palettes, as well as a Philosophy lip gloss and a few random Ultra brand items. Thank goodness for my Ultra rewards points!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 15, 2014)

Heres what i've ordered this week - so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- RT Silicone Eyeliner brush
- RT Core set (have one, but wanted another set)
- Sigma f80, e40, e65, tapered highlighting brush and another blending brush (cant recall the number)
- BBIA Pigment in Daylight and Bloody vampire (If i recall correctly)


----------



## eLLah (Aug 15, 2014)

I kind of neglected this forum for a while... but here's my little August haul~ ^_^


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2014)

ultagirl524 said:


> I went a little crazy this month and bought both the UD Naked 3 and Smash box Full Exposure palettes, as well as a Philosophy lip gloss and a few random Ultra brand items. Thank goodness for my Ultra rewards points!


Those are great palettes, enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2014)

eLLah said:


> I kind of neglected this forum for a while... but here's my little August haul~ ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nice haul!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 20, 2014)

My low-buy has fluttered right out the window. &lt;_&lt;   I've unsuccessfully resisted the following items:

Dior Quint #56 Bar (to be fair, I planned this into my low-buy)

Chantecaille 15th Anniversary palette.

Urban Decay Naked Basics 2

Urban Decay single eyeshadow in Cobra

Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeshadow Blending Brush

And not beauty related, but I also caved on a gorgeous pearl and diamond pendant, because I am obsessed with pearl jewelry. I didn't purchased a chain, only the pendant so we can add that to this tally, eventually, too. :wacko2:


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 20, 2014)

I purchased Advanced Time Zone Moisturizer from Estee lauder.  Since I stopped using it my skin felt so dry, so I am hoping this was the reason and it does the trick. 

I got an Alterna leave in spray as GWP - I need leave in detangling/condition products.

Kat Von D makeup wipes as a sample - new to me

Hourglass Primer for 100 points - new to me but wanted to try.

Not bad but, I made this purchase just as I needed to be somewhere and forgot to use Ebates!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Aug 23, 2014)

From Lord &amp; Taylor I ordered the Advanced Night Repair Anti-Wrinkle Value Set ($65) and received the advertised GWP x's 2!  I received an email that the lipstick color I chose was out of stock, so when I received a box from L&amp;T, it only had the samples and cosmetic bag inside, minus the lipstick, I assumed that was that - and assumed my order was shipped separately (well...duh...LOL!).  The next day I received another box - my order AND another GWP including the other color of lipstick - Tiger Eye Shimmer!  I don't know if they are usually generous when out of one of the GWP items, but it felt like hitting the skin care lottery to me! LOL!!  Plus, no tax, and free shipping so all this for a grand total of $65!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 23, 2014)

Does it count as a recent purchase if I have pre-sold the items and won't actually get them until September? Well, never mind, I am going to list them anyways, that way it won't look like I am ruining my September no-buy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For Neiman Marcus' Fall beauty event:

Tom Ford Nude Dip Eyeshadow Quad

Tom Ford Soft Core Contouring Cheek Color Duo

Tom Ford Negligee Lipcolor

Jo Malone Wood Sage &amp; Sea Salt 30mL

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in 12 Rose Beige (my winter color)

And with these purchases I get the tote and the cosmetics bag with samples. Oh lordy, lordy, can September come soon enough? My wallet can't take anymore of August.


----------



## ultagirl524 (Aug 24, 2014)

In 2 separate Ulta orders in 2 days, I purchased the Lorac Unzipped and Pro 2 palettes, as well as 3 OPI polishes, Maybelline Dream Wonder Fluid Touch Foundation, Smashbox Full Exposure mascara, and Maybelline Color Whisper lipstick in Lust for Blush. I'm awful at low buys.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 24, 2014)

@ - I got the same GWP! I love it. So much useable stuff. Sometimes the GWP's have these awful lip colors. The palette is generous. I was so happy with it. I think its the best GWP I have ever received. Enjoy!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 25, 2014)

I caved and got the UD Naked2 Basics. It's very pretty and will be a nice complement to my other eyeshadow palettes. I also got my free birthday UD eyeliner in Rockstar.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Aug 26, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @ - I got the same GWP! I love it. So much useable stuff. Sometimes the GWP's have these awful lip colors. The palette is generous. I was so happy with it. I think its the best GWP I have ever received. Enjoy!


I love mine too - and I received two GWP's!  I only ordered one skin care kit for $65, and received two of the GWP's -  one of them sans the lipstick but I'm NOT complaining!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Aug 26, 2014)

Today online with Ulta:  $56 in Tarte Cosmetics ($10 off) and a $5 hair conditioner that had high ratings by customers:

At A Gloss For Words 15 Pc Deluxe Lip Gloss Set ($36)	Travel Size BB Tinted Treatment 12-Hour Primer SPF 30 x's 2 ($20)	EverCreme Nourishing Conditioner ($5.94)
Total spent (free shipping) $56.10 and they flashed this lovely upon completing my order:

This order earned you:696pts


----------



## JC327 (Aug 27, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I caved and got the UD Naked2 Basics. It's very pretty and will be a nice complement to my other eyeshadow palettes. I also got my free birthday UD eyeliner in Rockstar.


Im trying to wait until Christmas to get it, how od you like it? Also how did you get the UD birthday gift?


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 27, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Im trying to wait until Christmas to get it, how od you like it? Also how did you get the UD birthday gift?


I really like the colors. They are described as "cooler" than the original, which I think is an accurate description. They lean a little more pink in my opinion.

I got an email for a free eyeliner during my birthday month by registering on the UD website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Aug 27, 2014)

curlytails said:


> *I really like the colors. They are described as "cooler" than the original, which I think is an accurate description. They lean a little more pink in my opinion.*
> 
> I got an email for a free eyeliner during my birthday month by registering on the UD website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree. I wish that the original Naked Basics had this range of shades, but in the warmer tones - that would be the perfect nude travel palette, for me!


----------



## hummingbird (Aug 28, 2014)

Nars blush in Liberte, 3 MUFE eyeshadows (got free palette) and Bobbi Brown lipstick in Brownie. All at Sephora.....


----------



## JC327 (Aug 28, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I really like the colors. They are described as "cooler" than the original, which I think is an accurate description. They lean a little more pink in my opinion.
> 
> I got an email for a free eyeliner during my birthday month by registering on the UD website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for letting me know! I am glad its permanent so I wont feel the need to pick it up now.  I wonder if the birthday gift is random then because I am registered on their site but I didnt get anything for my birthday.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 2, 2014)

I bought my September Julep Maven box. Plus 2 add ons (got a 3rd with Jules for free) and then I bought another polish out of the Savvy Deals section. (But, they told me they were out of stock, I called them and chose another polish...but, they haven't shipped it yet. So, I hope all goes correctly) Haven't received my stuff in the mail yet though. So, no pics. Will try and post when I get them. 

As far as last time shopping at a store. I went to Ulta and got 3 Butter Londons that were on sale and an Essence polish. Oh, and I also picked up the new version of SH Pacific Blue on that trip.

That's where my little bit of money goes every month it seems. On polish. I need to go to the Betty Ford Center for Nail Polish control. LMAO.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 2, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I am glad its permanent so I wont feel the need to pick it up now.  I wonder if the birthday gift is random then because I am registered on their site but I didnt get anything for my birthday.


The UD birthday eyeliner shouldn't be random - I got the e-mail about a month before my birthday in April. Unless it is a new promo that began after your birthday month? You have to use a special code they send, though, it doesn't just add automatically.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 3, 2014)

Shalott said:


> The UD birthday eyeliner shouldn't be random - I got the e-mail about a month before my birthday in April. Unless it is a new promo that began after your birthday month? You have to use a special code they send, though, it doesn't just add automatically.


Thats strange I have been subscribed to their emails for over a year and I never got anything. I am going to try and resubscribe and hopefuly I will get it for next year. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Krystan (Sep 3, 2014)

I bought the Tarte Rainforest After Dark palette and I am in love with it. 
Anyone else? The blush is my new favorite thing ever.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 3, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Thats strange I have been subscribed to their emails for over a year and I never got anything. I am going to try and resubscribe and hopefuly I will get it for next year. Thanks for letting me know.


Hope it works out for you! It's a great deal - a free 24/7 liner with any purchase for your birthday!


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 3, 2014)

@@Krystan - I don't have the palette. But, I wish I did! First I bought an eye shadow palette, then I got the princess ave bronzer and then got a nude blush separately. I should have just gotten the rainforest palette if I was paying attention! But, I am fairly new to Tarte and didn't know I would like so many Tarte things. Its been my go to brand of late.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 3, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Hope it works out for you! It's a great deal - a free 24/7 liner with any purchase for your birthday!


Thanks!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 5, 2014)

I bought the new Balmsai palette from theBalm.  I'm still not sure why.  The last thing I need is more neutrals.  It's like I had a sudden case of clicky hands.  Now I'm debating on the Too Faced carousel from the Holiday 2014 collection.  I really don't need it, but I want it.  Must...stay...strong!!!


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Sep 6, 2014)

I just had to get this fluffy cardigan from H&amp;M yesterday. I think I'll pair it with a pair of light blue jeans, a white lace top, some black ankle boots with an everyday heel, a black crossbody bag and a silver statement necklace. My boyfriend and I agreed to spend some money on new clothes later this month, finally!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 6, 2014)

LikePuzzlePieces said:


> I just had to get this fluffy cardigan from H&amp;M yesterday. I think I'll pair it with a pair of light blue jeans, a white lace top, some black ankle boots with an everyday heel, a black crossbody bag and a silver statement necklace. My boyfriend and I agreed to spend some money on new clothes later this month, finally!


So pretty!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 6, 2014)

Today I finally used my Ulta 20% off on


OPI Expert touch nail polish remover
Zoya Neve
Remington 1.5 inch curling wand
And went to Target to get


A new Sonia Kashuk makeup bag
Aussie hairspray
Yes to Coconut makeup cleansing wipes
This weekend I got a new Fossil purse from Macy's during the Labor Day sale...I got the new makeup bag to go with this purse, lol. 

Dang this thread feels like a confessional!


----------



## CaseyR (Sep 12, 2014)

Amiclubwear had a 50% off sale recently, so I splurged a bit and finally got some new shoes lol.  Anyway, here's a photo of my finds:


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 12, 2014)

I was so bad yesterday. I had to return some things that either gave me bad reactions or just didn't work for me at Sephora and Ulta. Neither store credit lasted for more than 10 yards. 

Also, my Back2MAC lippies came in! So... yesterday was beautylicious. I think I had better not come home with any more bright orange or black and white striped bags for a while because Hubby's head might explode.

back2MAC: lippies in:

Touch

Shanghai Spice

Creme in Your Coffee

Ulta: 

It Cosmetics/Ulta airbrush precision shadow brush

Bare Minerals Well-Rested CC Primer

Free sample, color-matched for me, of the new BareSkin fdtn

Nyx Suede palette, on sale for $11.99

EcoTools fan brush, because I don't actually own one

Clarisonic delicate brush head

Sephora:

BareMinerals Prime and Perfect (is it awful to admit I bought this for the baby Mineral Veil and the teeny little buki brush?)

Benefit Rockateur

Sephora full coverage airbrush

Smashbox Telephoto 3-in-1 airbrush (impulse buy. I want ALL THE BRUSHES.)

UD Subversion mascara primer 

ANNND, the clerk gave me another set of VIB coupons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 12, 2014)

@gingerneko...did you say VIB COUPONS???? Where do you get those???


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 12, 2014)

BB019 said:


> @gingerneko...did you say VIB COUPONS???? Where do you get those???


When you make VIB, they usually send you a little cardboard welcome kit with one coupon for 10% off any one order, a coupon for free shipping on any one order, and a coupon for a free makeup consult. I got one months ago when I hit VIB, and the nice young lady in SiJCP gave me another one yesterday, completely unsolicited. Probably due to the $150 I dropped without blinking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 12, 2014)

CaseyR said:


> Amiclubwear had a 50% off sale recently, so I splurged a bit and finally got some new shoes lol.  Anyway, here's a photo of my finds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I love that site! Love all your new shoes, enjoy!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 12, 2014)

BB019 said:


> @gingerneko...did you say VIB COUPONS???? Where do you get those???


It won't every time, especially at the same store, but occassionally I used to tell the girls inside Sephora that I had forgotten my VIB coupon and they would give me one. Once they see you're VIB Rouge, though, I think you're SOL, -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh, ok thanks. I think it was the reference of "coupons" that got me all excited! Hahaha. I didn't use my 10% at first but was able to use it in-store recently, and I was VIB in May. Do you get another 10% when you make Rouge? I never thought to ask...

EDIT: I meant to post that Lands End has 20% off entire order through 9/15 with code FALLBREEZE and PIN 1755.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 13, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Oh, ok thanks. I think it was the reference of "coupons" that got me all excited! Hahaha. I didn't use my 10% at first but was able to use it in-store recently, and I was VIB in May. Do you get another 10% when you make Rouge? I never thought to ask...
> 
> EDIT: I meant to post that Lands End has 20% off entire order through 9/15 with code FALLBREEZE and PIN 1755.


No, you don't, you get the Rouge gift instead. A coupon would be nicer though....


----------



## Lumaday (Sep 14, 2014)

Just bought Urban Decay Vice 3 online plus 5 of the on sale Lip Junkies, they are only $5 each right now.  Now I just have to wait for it all to arrive!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh what a day!

Saks

-Molton Brown Lime and Patchouli Hand Lotion

-Nest candle in Blue Garden

-Samples of Jo Malone Wood Sage and Sea Salt

Sephora

-Three pack of Tocca hand cream (Grapefruit Cucumber/Italian Blood Orange/Bergamot Gardenia)

-Nest Indigo parum and hand cream minis

-Twistbands in Pinks

-Free bag with 3 Ready, set, go items

-Skin Care Kit freebie for VIB

-Bare Minerals Best in Show freebie for VIB

-Sample of Wen Tea Tree

-Sample of Caudelie Foot Cream

CWonder

-dog collar (finally used my $5 card from Glossybox)

All of this because I was in search of a cute wallet and some everyday earrings.  Oh well, at least I got carry out for dinner from The Cheesecake Factory and took a surprise piece of Key Lime cheesecake to my mom.

OOPS -- ETA See's Candies == $4 off $20 special this weekend!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 15, 2014)

I've been grabbing some great deals on Tarte cosmetics!!  I received these from various places (HauteLook, Ulta, Sephora, Tarte online, etc) and here are some of the items (tried to stack so it is kind of hard to see some of the palettes (and I'm sorry they are sideways):



Spoiler


----------



## lovepink (Sep 17, 2014)

Got in a Sephora order today.  Sadly I think the nail polish is going back.  It looks like another color  I have in Sephora Forumla X on with glitter.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 17, 2014)

Since my poor mo-buy has fluttered out the window, I ended up picking up one of the new Gucci eyeshadow duos. I was quite proud of myself, I went to the website and was wholly unimpressed by most of what I saw! So I passed on all the lip products as well as most bushes and the shadow quads, but I did get:

- Magnetic Color Sadow Duo in Azalea

It looks like a nice combo of copper and plum that is right up my alley. I am eager to try the formula! And speaking of new shadows, I've also purchased the Charlotte Tilbury quad in The Rock Chick. I am so excited to try this one, because the shadows look to be more grey-toned versions of the shadows that came out in Tom Ford's She Wolf trio, which I love and am currently hoarding. So, super hopeful that these CT shadows can fill in!

And then I've just bought some other odds and ends, Vice3, Too Faced Everything Nice set, Laura Mercier Caviar Stick  Minis set.... argh, I don't think there is anything left for me to buy!

Edit: Ha, ha, Mo-Buy. That's a shopping Freudian slip if there ever was one!


----------



## Lumaday (Sep 18, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I've been grabbing some great deals on Tarte cosmetics!!  I received these from various places (HauteLook, Ulta, Sephora, Tarte online, etc) and here are some of the items (tried to stack so it is kind of hard to see some of the palettes (and I'm sorry they are sideways):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I love tarte and that haul is making me drool right now.  Are those the Amazonian Clay foundations in the top pic?  I love that foundation and could use more, if it's on sale I want to snap some up!

I do have the 3rd shipment of the Colored Clay TSV from QVC coming in October and I also picked up 2 of the mascaras during the Ulta sale on Sunday, so I'll be well stocked but I'm still coveting your buys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What did you find on sale at Ulta and Sephora exactly?  Sadly my nearest Sephora doesn't have an in-store sale section.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 18, 2014)

'prettylights' said:


> Wow, I love tarte and that haul is making me drool right now.  Are those the Amazonian Clay foundations in the top pic?



The top pic - two big boxes on the left - are actually creme shadows in purple and pink.  That order came directly from the sale section of tarte online.  



'prettylights' said:


> What did you find on sale at Ulta and Sephora exactly?  Sadly my nearest Sephora doesn't have an in-store sale section.



I picked up two foundations from Sephora's sale section ($19 ea) but have to return them.  A poster on Beauty Talk noticed hers were expired...and so are mine.   But they are not pictured here...that pic is in the spoiler below though for reference! At Ulta I had a $10 off $40 or $50 (can't remember now) coupon that was shared with me from a poster here and also I had $64 worth in points saved up so that was a HUGE bill saver!  And then of course HauteLook has great deals no matter what they are showcasing so I felt really good about the Tarte hauls!

I love Tarte - and the palettes are super fun to play with!!



Spoiler


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Sep 20, 2014)

Went for a big shopping spree in Copenhagen today and also ordered a few things online! Here’s what I got: St. Tropez self-tanning mousse and application mitt, 2-pack PJ shorts from H&amp;M, bra from H&amp;M, Sigma brushes F82 and P84, MAC lip pencil in ‘Soar’, grey jacket from Gina Tricot, 2 x IKEA drawers, 2 x white IKEA plant things for my brushes, MAC lipstick in ‘Mehr’, and dress, shoes and pants from ASOS.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2014)

LikePuzzlePieces said:


> Went for a big shopping spree in Copenhagen today and also ordered a few things online! Here’s what I got: St. Tropez self-tanning mousse and application mitt, 2-pack PJ shorts from H&amp;M, bra from H&amp;M, Sigma brushes F82 and P84, MAC lip pencil in ‘Soar’, grey jacket from Gina Tricot, 2 x IKEA drawers, 2 x white IKEA plant things for my brushes, MAC lipstick in ‘Mehr’, and dress, shoes and pants from ASOS.


Awesome haul! Let me know how you like the lipstick its on my list of wants.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you! I love the lipstick actually, especially along with the lip pencil, they're gorgeous together!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2014)

LikePuzzlePieces said:


> Thank you! I love the lipstick actually, especially along with the lip pencil, they're gorgeous together!


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 22, 2014)

My weekend hauls...everything in the first photo is from Planet Beauty - all 50% off (plus free samples!).  The second from L'Occitane, the oil (one bottle) and eye and face serums (7 each) were free...and of course it wouldn't be a haul if Sephora wasn't in there somewhere!


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Sep 22, 2014)

Used a $10 off code for Julep and got 7 polishes (Vivien, Joelle, Queen Anne, Cashmere Knits set, and Crushed Velvet set) for $24. Not like I need any more polish


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I bought the Givenchy Dahlia Divin perfume after receiving a sample in my sub box.  Absolutely in love with this scent for fall and the bottle is so cute.

Also ordered some black skinnys from JustFab and 2 candles (Autumn and Leaves) from B&amp;BW, 5 hand sanitizers, and some more scent portables!! Totally getting in to the fall spirit over here.. so excited!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 22, 2014)

I made a Walgreens haul and got 13 items for $47.42, average of $3.64 per item.

    I got 2 Maybelline Fit Me concealers (bogo 50% off), 2 WnW lipsticks, 1, WnW brow pencil and Comfort Zone palette (20% off WnW sale), 2 Jordana eyeshadow pencils, 2 Jordana EasyLiner pencils and 1 Jordana Balm stain, 2 Rimmel Kate Moss lipsticks.

   I'm supposed to be on a no buy, but I just couldn't stand the urge to splurge!


----------



## Lumaday (Sep 23, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I made a Walgreens haul and got 13 items for $47.42, average of $3.64 per item.
> 
> I got 2 Maybelline Fit Me concealers (bogo 50% off), 2 WnW lipsticks, 1, WnW brow pencil and Comfort Zone palette (20% off WnW sale), 2 Jordana eyeshadow pencils, 2 Jordana EasyLiner pencils and 1 Jordana Balm stain, 2 Rimmel Kate Moss lipsticks.
> 
> I'm supposed to be on a no buy, but I just couldn't stand the urge to splurge!


I love those Rimmel Kate Moss lipsticks, I picked up 7 of them last fall and they are great for the price!


----------



## Lumaday (Sep 23, 2014)

I picked up a few things last week after trying very hard to be on a no buy for a while.  I passed on the Zoya BOGO sale and also the Tarte Exposed set from Ulta, which is amazing for me 

From Nordstrom's rack I got a great deal on these items:

Steve Madden Rawlings boots.  I like these a lot - they are kind of a manly style but I like that to go with skirts and dresses.  I am going to pick up a tan pair too.  I do that a lot - I'll pick up the same style in different colors if I really like something, does anyone else do that??


  

Bearpaw Tall Sweater boots, these are so comfortable and I like that I can wear them tall or short.




My favorite perfume, Vince Camuto.




And 2 pairs of plush lined tights in black and gray which I pretty much live in in the winter.

I also got my Urban Decay Vice 3 palette in the mail along with 4 Lip Junkies that were on sale for $5 each.  I have been having fun playing with the colors, but I have to admit the quality seems lesser than all my other UD palettes as far as pigmentation and fallout goes so that's a bit disappointing.  Going to play with it more before I decide if I'll return it or not.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 23, 2014)

@ I always pick up the same style in different colors!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 23, 2014)

BB019 said:


> My weekend hauls...everything in the first photo is from Planet Beauty - all 50% off (plus free samples!).  The second from L'Occitane, the oil (one bottle) and eye and face serums (7 each) were free...and of course it wouldn't be a haul if Sephora wasn't in there somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome haul!


----------



## Lumaday (Sep 30, 2014)

So I have been trying to change my look up a little bit and I usually go heavier on my eye makeup/light gloss on my lips, but I wanted to get some nice lipsticks to start playing with.  I started researching some lipstick looks that I liked, specifically Regina's Mayor lip look from Once Upon A Time, which I discovered was MAC Capricious over Plum lipliner, and Kylie Jenner's lip look which is MAC Whirl under a mix of MAC Brave and Viva Glam V.  So I stopped by Nordstroms today and got my first MAC haul ever.  It was a good deal because I had $20 worth of "Notes" (coupons) and used Triple Points so I'll get another $20 coupon.  Anyway, I got these:

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]

[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]The lipliner is Half Red which seemed like the best shade to go under most of these lipsticks.  They were out of Whirl and apparently there's a shortage of them everywhere right now    Then I got Craving, Capricious, Syrup, Viva Glam V, Brave, and Captive.[/SIZE]


----------



## Lumaday (Oct 2, 2014)

prettylights said:


> So I have been trying to change my look up a little bit and I usually go heavier on my eye makeup/light gloss on my lips, but I wanted to get some nice lipsticks to start playing with.  I started researching some lipstick looks that I liked, specifically Regina's Mayor lip look from Once Upon A Time, which I discovered was MAC Capricious over Plum lipliner, and Kylie Jenner's lip look which is MAC Whirl under a mix of MAC Brave and Viva Glam V.  So I stopped by Nordstroms today and got my first MAC haul ever.  It was a good deal because I had $20 worth of "Notes" (coupons) and used Triple Points so I'll get another $20 coupon.  Anyway, I got these:
> 
> [SIZE=13.63636302948px]
> 
> ...


Actually I wound up swapping two of these, it turned out Brave is a dupe for Rimmel Kate Moss 08 and I don't need both.  Half Red lipliner was too dark after I tried it on at home.  So I exchanged them for lipliner in Soar and lipsticks in Faux, Up The Amp, and Fanfare.  Up the Amp and Fanfare aren't colors I'd normally choose as Up the Amp is a purple-pink shade and Fanfare is a coral-pink but I liked them a lot once I put them on!  I usually stick to rose or pink shades, these are a nice twist.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 4, 2014)

prettylights said:


> So I have been trying to change my look up a little bit and I usually go heavier on my eye makeup/light gloss on my lips, but I wanted to get some nice lipsticks to start playing with.  I started researching some lipstick looks that I liked, specifically Regina's Mayor lip look from Once Upon A Time, which I discovered was MAC Capricious over Plum lipliner, and Kylie Jenner's lip look which is MAC Whirl under a mix of MAC Brave and Viva Glam V.  So I stopped by Nordstroms today and got my first MAC haul ever.  It was a good deal because I had $20 worth of "Notes" (coupons) and used Triple Points so I'll get another $20 coupon.  Anyway, I got these:
> 
> [SIZE=13.63636302948px]
> 
> ...


Those are all beautiful! I've had brave on my wish list for a while how do you like it?


----------



## Lumaday (Oct 4, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Those are all beautiful! I've had brave on my wish list for a while how do you like it?


I really liked Brave but returned it because I have Rimmel Kate Moss in shade 08 which is an almost exact dupe, except it's a tad bit warmer/pinker and has a slightly glossier finish.  If you are wishing for Brave I'd get the Rimmel one first to see if you like it.  I put each shade on my lips 1/2 and 1/2 and could barely tell the difference.  I have 7 of the Rimmel Kate Moss lipsticks and they are great for the price.  As for the actual shade, it's a really great any-time pinkish nude and application was perfect.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 4, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Actually I wound up swapping two of these, it turned out Brave is a dupe for Rimmel Kate Moss 08 and I don't need both.  Half Red lipliner was too dark after I tried it on at home.  So I exchanged them for lipliner in Soar and lipsticks in Faux, Up The Amp, and Fanfare.  Up the Amp and Fanfare aren't colors I'd normally choose as Up the Amp is a purple-pink shade and Fanfare is a coral-pink but I liked them a lot once I put them on!  I usually stick to rose or pink shades, these are a nice twist.


Soar is a gorgeous liner. I've been filling in my entire lip with it and then layering YSL's Gloss Volupté in 210 Beige Nu over it for a seriously intense mauve fall lip. :wub:


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 6, 2014)

Yesterday was my 50th Birthday, so I went to Ulta with a $50 dollar budget. Most of y'all know I am a caregiver to my disabled Momma. Normally I only go to the local grocery store, pharmacy, Walgreens, WalMart (when I cannot avoid it) and take Momma to Dr, appointments. Ulta is not in my town, so getting to go to the actual store is a really big deal for me. It was only the second time ever that I have been!

  I bought three things for myself: Ulta Beauty Treasures Train Case in "Natural", packed chock full of stuff! $19.99 on sale. Ulta All Dolled Up shadow palette

$12. and a gorgeous compact mirror by Things Remembered, gold tone metal, mother of pearl and small faux pearl clasp. marked down from $25 to $6.99. I used a $3.50 off $10 coupon. Total with tax = $38.67!! Thrilled with my purchases.

   The sweet ladies working there tossed some little extras my way, I thought I was going to cry! Very fun way for me to spend my Birthday, indulging my makeup addiction.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 6, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Yesterday was my 50th Birthday, so I went to Ulta with a $50 dollar budget. Most of y'all know I am a caregiver to my disabled Momma. Normally I only go to the local grocery store, pharmacy, Walgreens, WalMart (when I cannot avoid it) and take Momma to Dr, appointments. Ulta is not in my town, so getting to go to the actual store is a really big deal for me. It was only the second time ever that I have been!
> 
> I bought three things for myself: Ulta Beauty Treasures Train Case in "Natural", packed chock full of stuff! $19.99 on sale. Ulta All Dolled Up shadow palette
> 
> ...


Happy Belated Birthday!  Hope you had a wonderful day!  Enjoy your pretties you deserve them!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 6, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Yesterday was my 50th Birthday, so I went to Ulta with a $50 dollar budget. Most of y'all know I am a caregiver to my disabled Momma. Normally I only go to the local grocery store, pharmacy, Walgreens, WalMart (when I cannot avoid it) and take Momma to Dr, appointments. Ulta is not in my town, so getting to go to the actual store is a really big deal for me. It was only the second time ever that I have been!
> 
> I bought three things for myself: Ulta Beauty Treasures Train Case in "Natural", packed chock full of stuff! $19.99 on sale. Ulta All Dolled Up shadow palette
> 
> ...


Happy belated birthday, sweetheart!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 6, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Yesterday was my 50th Birthday, so I went to Ulta with a $50 dollar budget. Most of y'all know I am a caregiver to my disabled Momma. Normally I only go to the local grocery store, pharmacy, Walgreens, WalMart (when I cannot avoid it) and take Momma to Dr, appointments. Ulta is not in my town, so getting to go to the actual store is a really big deal for me. It was only the second time ever that I have been!
> 
> I bought three things for myself: Ulta Beauty Treasures Train Case in "Natural", packed chock full of stuff! $19.99 on sale. Ulta All Dolled Up shadow palette
> 
> ...


That sounds lie a wonderful way to spend a birthday to me! :smilehappyyes:   Happy (belated) birthday! :wizard:


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 6, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Yesterday was my 50th Birthday, so I went to Ulta with a $50 dollar budget. Most of y'all know I am a caregiver to my disabled Momma. Normally I only go to the local grocery store, pharmacy, Walgreens, WalMart (when I cannot avoid it) and take Momma to Dr, appointments. Ulta is not in my town, so getting to go to the actual store is a really big deal for me. It was only the second time ever that I have been!
> 
> I bought three things for myself: Ulta Beauty Treasures Train Case in "Natural", packed chock full of stuff! $19.99 on sale. Ulta All Dolled Up shadow palette
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday (+ 1 day!)!!

We have some cosmic twinning going on!  I, too, am a caregiver for my mom.  I was also in Ulta yesterday!  It was time to 'ahem' adjust the color on my silver strands of glitter!  (Mom's 78, I'm 42 and I have WAAAAAY more 'glitter strands' than she does.  Unfair!)

I picked up two cans of Tigi's pink edition Rockaholic dry shampoo (on sale for 8 bucks each), Sally Hanson hair remover and a clear Rimmel lip liner.  I can't say it was exciting, but since I forgot to get waxed before my facial, I had to snag something.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 6, 2014)

@@Kristine Walker. Great haul - happy birthday!


----------



## CaseyR (Oct 7, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Yesterday was my 50th Birthday, so I went to Ulta with a $50 dollar budget. Most of y'all know I am a caregiver to my disabled Momma. Normally I only go to the local grocery store, pharmacy, Walgreens, WalMart (when I cannot avoid it) and take Momma to Dr, appointments. Ulta is not in my town, so getting to go to the actual store is a really big deal for me. It was only the second time ever that I have been!
> 
> I bought three things for myself: Ulta Beauty Treasures Train Case in "Natural", packed chock full of stuff! $19.99 on sale. Ulta All Dolled Up shadow palette
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome!  Happy Birthday btw!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 7, 2014)

prettylights said:


> From Nordstrom's rack I got a great deal on these items:
> 
> Steve Madden Rawlings boots.  I like these a lot - they are kind of a manly style but I like that to go with skirts and dresses.  I am going to pick up a tan pair too.  I do that a lot - I'll pick up the same style in different colors if I really like something, does anyone else do that??
> 
> ...


I like those a lot too! Do you have many Steve Madden shoes? I'm curious about the quality/comfort/durability. I never find the heels comfortable when I try them on, but I don't remember looking at boots very closely.


----------



## Lumaday (Oct 7, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I like those a lot too! Do you have many Steve Madden shoes? I'm curious about the quality/comfort/durability. I never find the heels comfortable when I try them on, but I don't remember looking at boots very closely.


I don't have a ton of them - I have another pair of SM brown shoes with a higher heel.  I don't wear them often because they are 1/2 size too big.  So far the boots are very very comfortable!  I wore them to 2 concerts already and my feet felt fine even after walking 6 blocks there, being on my feet/dancing for 4 hours, and walking 6 blocks home.  That was right out of the box so not even worn in at all.  I'd recommend them.  The heel on the boots is very small and didn't bother me.  I got a great deal on eBay on the grayish tan pair I wanted too!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes, y'all are so sweet!


----------



## CaseyR (Oct 8, 2014)

Saw this deal on on this Betsy Johnson dress on eBay and couldn't resist!  Hope it fits lol

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BETSEY-JOHNSON-NEW-White-A-Line-Sleeveless-Knee-Length-Casual-Dress-12-BHFO-/291254829668?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&amp;hash=item43d0240264&amp;autorefresh=true


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Oct 12, 2014)

I bought the Naked 2 Basics!! I used it today and it is amazing  /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaseyR (Oct 13, 2014)

I was out with my sister this weekend at Sephora and I picked up a bottle of this Citrus Brush Cleaner by Parian Spirit.  Has anyone else tried this one?


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 20, 2014)

I bought the Too Faced Melted set and the Tarte Blush Palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Oct 20, 2014)

My mom and I went shopping with my sister to help her find some new clothes, when my mom asked if I wanted something as well. So nice of her! I chose a pair of black pants from H&amp;M which has a subtle shine to them. Also, they're so comfy! Here's a link if anyone is interested - they're not quite as shiny as on the pictures: http://www.hm.com/dk/product/23409?article=23409-A&amp;fromSearch=&amp;denim&amp;cm_vc=SEARCH


----------



## hummingbird (Oct 21, 2014)

I bought Nars lipstick in Dominque (love it) and Anita (love it too) UD naked 2 palette, UD lipstick in Mrs Mia Wallace. Kat von D lipgloss in Lolita, Lorac pro 2 palette, Essence gel eyeliners in Dark blue, brown and black. Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner in espresso and Suede cream eyeshadow. Went crazy!!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Oct 21, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Yesterday was my 50th Birthday, so I went to Ulta with a $50 dollar budget. Most of y'all know I am a caregiver to my disabled Momma. Normally I only go to the local grocery store, pharmacy, Walgreens, WalMart (when I cannot avoid it) and take Momma to Dr, appointments. Ulta is not in my town, so getting to go to the actual store is a really big deal for me. It was only the second time ever that I have been!
> 
> I bought three things for myself: Ulta Beauty Treasures Train Case in "Natural", packed chock full of stuff! $19.99 on sale. Ulta All Dolled Up shadow palette
> 
> ...


Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Lumaday (Oct 25, 2014)

I became completely addicted to MAC lipsticks now and picked up Mehr based on this thread (thanks for the input!).  I also got Pander Me, Nouvelle Vogue, and Fashion Revival from the new matte line.  I really like them all!  Pander Me is a perfect orangey shade for fall, and Mehr is pretty much the shade I've been searching for forever and makes my lips look fuller.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Oct 27, 2014)

Today was my early birthday shopping spree! My grandma sent me a giftcard, and I used my FF code to get all of these goodies. Only ended up spending $22 out of pocket for it all!

I also snagged some OCC Lip Tar samples, as well as a Too Faced Tinted Beauty Balm and Kat Von D foundation sample. And as you can see, I got my Makeup Forever birthday gift too!

Needless to say, I am having a *great* day.


----------



## CaseyR (Oct 27, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Today was my early birthday shopping spree! My grandma sent me a giftcard, and I used my FF code to get all of these goodies. Only ended up spending $22 out of pocket for it all!
> 
> I also snagged some OCC Lip Tar samples, as well as a Too Faced Tinted Beauty Balm and Kat Von D foundation sample. And as you can see, I got my Makeup Forever birthday gift too!
> 
> Needless to say, I am having a *great* day.


Awesome choices!  I really want to try the Kat Von D foundation, too.  Also, happy early birthday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I really liked Brave but returned it because I have Rimmel Kate Moss in shade 08 which is an almost exact dupe, except it's a tad bit warmer/pinker and has a slightly glossier finish.  If you are wishing for Brave I'd get the Rimmel one first to see if you like it.  I put each shade on my lips 1/2 and 1/2 and could barely tell the difference.  I have 7 of the Rimmel Kate Moss lipsticks and they are great for the price.  As for the actual shade, it's a really great any-time pinkish nude and application was perfect.


Thanks for getting back to me and sorry I didnt see this sooner. Its great to know there is a dupe but I dont think I can get it over here. I will have to see if I can find it online.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Yesterday was my 50th Birthday, so I went to Ulta with a $50 dollar budget. Most of y'all know I am a caregiver to my disabled Momma. Normally I only go to the local grocery store, pharmacy, Walgreens, WalMart (when I cannot avoid it) and take Momma to Dr, appointments. Ulta is not in my town, so getting to go to the actual store is a really big deal for me. It was only the second time ever that I have been!
> 
> I bought three things for myself: Ulta Beauty Treasures Train Case in "Natural", packed chock full of stuff! $19.99 on sale. Ulta All Dolled Up shadow palette
> 
> ...


Happy belated birthday, glad to hear you had a great day.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I became completely addicted to MAC lipsticks now and picked up Mehr based on this thread (thanks for the input!).  I also got Pander Me, Nouvelle Vogue, and Fashion Revival from the new matte line.  I really like them all!  Pander Me is a perfect orangey shade for fall, and Mehr is pretty much the shade I've been searching for forever and makes my lips look fuller.


This has been the year of crazy MAC lipstick purchases, the last 3 I ordered were Styled in Sepia, Nouvelle Vouge and Fashion Revival. Pander Me is also on my list looks like we have the same taste in lipsticks.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Today was my early birthday shopping spree! My grandma sent me a giftcard, and I used my FF code to get all of these goodies. Only ended up spending $22 out of pocket for it all!
> 
> I also snagged some OCC Lip Tar samples, as well as a Too Faced Tinted Beauty Balm and Kat Von D foundation sample. And as you can see, I got my Makeup Forever birthday gift too!
> 
> Needless to say, I am having a *great* day.


Happy birthday looks like you had an awesome day of shopping, love the purse.


----------



## Lumaday (Oct 30, 2014)

JC327 said:


> This has been the year of crazy MAC lipstick purchases, the last 3 I ordered were Styled in Sepia, Nouvelle Vouge and Fashion Revival. Pander Me is also on my list looks like we have the same taste in lipsticks.


I just love Nouvelle Vogue and Fashion Revival...I actually have 2 of NV and Pander Me now.  I had ordered them on MAC.com and then went into Nordstroms and bought them planning to return the unused ones later, but now that I know they are Limited Edition I think am just going to keep them as backups!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 30, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I just love Nouvelle Vogue and Fashion Revival...I actually have 2 of NV and Pander Me now.  I had ordered them on MAC.com and then went into Nordstroms and bought them planning to return the unused ones later, but now that I know they are Limited Edition I think am just going to keep them as backups!


Thats good to know, I cant wait to get mine!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 8, 2014)

Getting away from high end, more expensive brands, I have REALLY been loving the Maybelline Color Sensational Creamy Matte lipsticks. The formula is so comfortable and I love how long-wearing they are. A couple of weeks ago I picked up the two I wanted to try most, Divine Wine and Lust For Blush at CVS, and today I snagged Touch Of Spice and Nude Embrace. I may end up trying to hunt down a few of the brighter colors, as well! I've been reaching for these more than any of my other lipsticks recently.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Nov 10, 2014)

I know I just showed off my Sephora Pre-Birthday haul a bit ago, but I'll be posting up my true birthday haul (as in bought on the actual day of my birthday) tomorrow! I got a lot of goodies that I'm pretty excited about sharing!

However, let the record state that I received a LUSH comfort bubble bar that will not be in that photo because I am using it for my late-night birthday spa session. RIP bubble bar.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 10, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> I know I just showed off my Sephora Pre-Birthday haul a bit ago, but I'll be posting up my true birthday haul (as in bought on the actual day of my birthday) tomorrow! I got a lot of goodies that I'm pretty excited about sharing!
> 
> However, let the record state that I received a LUSH comfort bubble bar that will not be in that photo because I am using it for my late-night birthday spa session. RIP bubble bar.


Do you mean the big comforter bubble bar? I get at least 4 uses out of that sucker. You get the most out of those if you use a grater to grate however much you want into the bath at once and just store the rest of the bar in a dry place till the next use.


----------



## GlitterGoth (Nov 24, 2014)

I got Revlon moondrops in Lilac Champagne and Poppysilk Red, I've only tried the PR as the LC isn't here yet, but I love the formula even if they do smell like old fashioned lipsticks.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't think I have ever bought this much at Victoria's Secret in my life - and they seem to be phasing out their makeup line? I am not sure about that, but the store I went to had *zero* cosmetics, and online they only have very little. Anyways - the epic haul!

From VS Store:

- Fur lined PINK hoodie

- PINK Boyfriend sweatpants

- PINK Fair Isle onesie

- PINK Everyday Bra in turquoise Aztec

- PINK Everyday Bra in white

- VS satin sleep shirt

- Four pair VS boycut panties

- VS Scandalous fragrance gift set

From VS Online:

- UGG Chestnut Leopard Coquette slippers

Also the store gave me another $20 gift card to use starting in January, which was the promo they had going but it makes me laugh - more free money for spending free money? It is pretty silly.

My hubby is like an evil Grinch and is making me put everything, barring the bras and panties, under the tree - what, just because it was his money I made the original $10 purchase with in the first place? Spoilsport.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 18, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I don't think I have ever bought this much at Victoria's Secret in my life - and they seem to be phasing out their makeup line? I am not sure about that, but the store I went to had *zero* cosmetics, and online they only have very little. Anyways - the epic haul!
> 
> From VS Store:
> 
> ...


I'm sure he's convinced he won at Christmas this year.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Great (free!) haul!


----------



## Hanna Folksmen (Dec 23, 2014)

1.* Butter lipstick* - Picked up for all of the upcoming family get togethers and Christmas parties for work and friends. Nice and cheap but effective. Good.






2. *Tru Visage face line corrector and wrinkle remover* - Delivered to my door and still pretty affordable. I went through my last batch in under two weeks, but this stuff is so effective at removing wrinkles and other nit picky things on my face that I always have a few stocked up. A lot of people waste their money on crummy fake anti aging products that are just full of chemicals and garbage. I say that if you want a wrinkle remover, get something with anti oxidants. Read the review for the wrinkle remover here. Recommended, and picked up another one for a friend.


----------



## Lumaday (Dec 29, 2014)

I got some gift cards for Christmas so I picked up my usual Tarte Amazonian Clay foundation and Urban Decay primer potion.  Then I ordered from Urban Decay : nail polish in Bang, Chaos, and Zodiac, the 10 eyeliner set, and the Habitual eyeliner set.  I also placed a Zoya order for 12 pixiedusts (5 of which are backups of my favorites as they are being discontinued) with their BOGO sale and added Maria Luisa, that should come on Wednesday!


----------



## GlitterGoth (Jan 2, 2015)

More Revlon lippies, Blackberry, Raspberry Bite, Fucshia Fusion, (I already have these but I wanted back-ups as I love these colours,) a back up for Mauve It Over as I gave the one I had away and then found out it had been discontinued, Cinnamon Bronze, Copper Frost, Berry Haute, Cha Cha Cherry, Black Cherry and Sultry Samba. (I wonder how many back ups are too many? I'm starting to worry myself.) 

Three of the Barry M limited edition Christmas nail paints in Starlight, Moonlight and Christmas Tree, I'm trying to get hold of the other one, Jingle Bells, but that is proving tricky! (Contacted Barry M directly, hope this bears fruit, they're not that great at communication unlike Models Own. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.)


----------



## Lumaday (Jan 2, 2015)

I did some damage at ulta today. The ones on the right were on clearance but not marked, and I also got my birthday gift. I got $10 off for my birthday, $3 off with points, and $3.50 off with their website coupon. So all that was only $37! I am really excited about the Zoya matte velvet polishes and the only one they didn't have was Posh so I'll be looking for that one. The 6 polishes on the right I bought from the julep swap Facebook group, I am loving indie brands lately and these are gorgeous.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 2, 2015)

prettylights said:


> I did some damage at ulta today. The ones on the right were on clearance but not marked, and I also got my birthday gift. I got $10 off for my birthday, $3 off with points, and $3.50 off with their website coupon. So all that was only $37! I am really excited about the Zoya matte velvet polishes and the only one they didn't have was Posh so I'll be looking for that one. The 6 polishes on the right I bought from the julep swap Facebook group, I am loving indie brands lately and these are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


♥♥♥♥ the Velvet Mattes.  My store has been out of them for awhile -- glad I picked up all 6 when they were in stock!  I've worn the green since the 24th, so it's time to do a polish change.  I see purple in my future.

Enjoy!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 6, 2015)

I went to Ulta yesterday for the first time, and decided that I like it much better than Sephora.  I ended up buying the UD Naked On the Run all in one palette. It is soo beautiful, my husband even said "ooo fancy, fancy" when I showed it to him lol. I have been wanting to buy a setting spray, since it seems to me when I do wear makeup it's gone by the end of the day. One of the girls there was super sweet and recommended the UD Chill spray, she said she wears it when she visits family in Thailand and her makeup stays put all day!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 7, 2015)

@@Spazkatt what kind of face makeup (foundation) do you use?  I'm wondering what fades through the day on you...I'm foundation hunting (kind of...I've got a ton of different foundation samples from various brands!!) but wondered if there was a particular one you like, that fades.  Or is it more the blush that fades?  I have that problem.  I find my blush has to go on really thick first thing, so by the time I get to work it is barely there.  I think the powder on powder thing equals too much fall off of the color.  I recently ordered a couple of Becca's cream blushes to try.  They looked gorgeous and Ulta had Becca at 5x points so figured that was a good time to pick them up!


----------



## Shalott (Jan 7, 2015)

Done some damage at the drugstore, what what! I've been to lazy to go to Sephora and was waiting for the new year so I can renew Rouge, so I figured why not? Picked up:

Rimmel Show Off Lip Laquer Matte Lip Velvet in Atomic Rose

Julie G Nail Polish in YOU-Niverse

Julie G Nail Polish in Sugar Rush

Maybelline Master Prime in 200 Blur &amp; Illuminate

Maybelline Brow Drama Brow Mascara in Deep Brown

Maybelline Color Sensational Matte in 685 Craving Coral

I can tell you right now, I do not like the Rimmel Velvets as much as the original Apocalips formula (it's really chunky and dry looking, not smooth at all), nor do I like the Brow Drama (but I needed something dark, since my hair is temporarily dark brown) but I'd rather pay $5 at the drugstore than $20 at Sephora for a similar product I will only need for the time being. I haven't tried the Master Prime yet, but I am excited it has sun protection.

ETA: I also picked up the Marsala Cheek Palette from Sephora + Pantone Color of the Year collection because I thought it was too pretty not to have. I passed on everything else, though.


----------



## Lumaday (Jan 8, 2015)

BB019 said:


> @@Spazkatt what kind of face makeup (foundation) do you use?  I'm wondering what fades through the day on you...I'm foundation hunting (kind of...I've got a ton of different foundation samples from various brands!!) but wondered if there was a particular one you like, that fades.  Or is it more the blush that fades?  I have that problem.  I find my blush has to go on really thick first thing, so by the time I get to work it is barely there.  I think the powder on powder thing equals too much fall off of the color.  I recently ordered a couple of Becca's cream blushes to try.  They looked gorgeous and Ulta had Becca at 5x points so figured that was a good time to pick them up!


Just my two cents - I use Tarte Amazonian Clay Foundation and have for about 4 years.  It provides good coverage without being too heavy and although I occasionally need a powder touch up near the end of the day it lasts pretty well on me.  I also use Tarte Amazonian Clay blushes and those last a good 8-10 hours on me.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 10, 2015)

BB019 said:


> @@Spazkatt what kind of face makeup (foundation) do you use? I'm wondering what fades through the day on you...I'm foundation hunting (kind of...I've got a ton of different foundation samples from various brands!!) but wondered if there was a particular one you like, that fades. Or is it more the blush that fades? I have that problem. I find my blush has to go on really thick first thing, so by the time I get to work it is barely there. I think the powder on powder thing equals too much fall off of the color. I recently ordered a couple of Becca's cream blushes to try. They looked gorgeous and Ulta had Becca at 5x points so figured that was a good time to pick them up!


 I find it's the powder products that fall off for me no matter what I have underneath. So blush, bronzer, eyeshadow that disappears.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 10, 2015)

Spazkatt said:


> I find it's the powder products that fall off for me no matter what I have underneath. So blush, bronzer, eyeshadow that disappears.


If I really want to keep my blush vibrant all day what I do is layer it with a cream/gel blush. They don't even have to match - I have a berry, a pink, a coral and then I also have NARS Lokoum which I use alone all the time, but is also a cream dupe for Liberté (although Lokoum has been discontinued).

I put the cream on _over_ my foundation and _under_ my setting powder, and then I put the powder blush over the setting powder. That way, the cream isn't too vibrant, but gives just enough OOMPH to the color of blush you're using that I usually get 2-3 extra hours of wear time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope that helps, for blush at least!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 10, 2015)

prettylights said:


> Just my two cents - I use Tarte Amazonian Clay Foundation and have for about 4 years.  It provides good coverage without being too heavy and although I occasionally need a powder touch up near the end of the day it lasts pretty well on me.  I also use Tarte Amazonian Clay blushes and those last a good 8-10 hours on me.  Good luck with your search!


So this comment gave me vertigo in thought!  I originally, a few years ago, bought everything Tarte!  Foundation up.  Then I couldn't keep up with it and didn't really do a good job of applying it so let it all sit for a couple of years.

Earlier this year I pulled it all out and took a pic of it all for a post somewhere here on MUT and then after that I went through it and had to toss a lot of it as it was kinda old and didn't seem like it was ok to still use (some smelled a little).

So reading your post my head did this whirlwind trip down memory lane at the Tarte products I had, I have, I want etc. and it made me laugh for a couple of reasons....first, I have that foundation and will use it and see how it goes second, I use Tarte's blush so that should have been a dead give away to try the blush with the foundation LOL third, I have the BB cream and that too should have been a gimme to try one with the other and fourth, I have LOVED the illuminator from Tarte but I haven't been able to find it - and right now I am lusting over those types of products and guess what?  ULTA HAS IT AGAIN!  Enabled myself!  One Tarte Illuminator coming right up! Hahahaha!

Thanks for your post!!  Much appreciated!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 10, 2015)

Spazkatt said:


> I find it's the powder products that fall off for me no matter what I have underneath. So blush, bronzer, eyeshadow that disappears.


I don't have that problem with using powder foundation over a good primer for my eye shadow, just blush.  I tried to like the e.l.f primer because it was so inexpensive, but it is also cheap and didn't work well.  I have used Algenist Primer (and have one ready to break open after I finish my sample primers) but right now I am loving the bare minerals primer too.  I find if I use that, then their foundation, and then UD's eye shadow primer, I have perfect eye shadow coverage.  My blush however fades a ton.  That might be something I am doing and not realizing it though...face makeup is new to me in the last 8 months or so...so that is a habit that is still not second nature to me.  I guess I mean that I might be wiping my face and not realizing it...


----------



## saku (Jan 11, 2015)

BB019 said:


> I don't have that problem with using powder foundation over a good primer for my eye shadow, just blush.  I tried to like the e.l.f primer because it was so inexpensive, but it is also cheap and didn't work well.  I have used Algenist Primer (and have one ready to break open after I finish my sample primers) but right now I am loving the bare minerals primer too.  I find if I use that, then their foundation, and then UD's eye shadow primer, I have perfect eye shadow coverage.  My blush however fades a ton.  That might be something I am doing and not realizing it though...face makeup is new to me in the last 8 months or so...so that is a habit that is still not second nature to me.  I guess I mean that I might be wiping my face and not realizing it...


have you tried thebalm blushes? they're seriously the longest lasting blush ever..and they're in powder form. cabana boy is one of my go to blushes to date.


----------



## Lumaday (Jan 21, 2015)

BB019 said:


> So this comment gave me vertigo in thought!  I originally, a few years ago, bought everything Tarte!  Foundation up.  Then I couldn't keep up with it and didn't really do a good job of applying it so let it all sit for a couple of years.
> 
> Earlier this year I pulled it all out and took a pic of it all for a post somewhere here on MUT and then after that I went through it and had to toss a lot of it as it was kinda old and didn't seem like it was ok to still use (some smelled a little).
> 
> ...


Glad to help!  I love everything from Tarte except for their eyeshadows.  They might have changed the formula now, but about 4-5 years ago I bought one of their holiday palettes and I just couldn't get them to look good on me.  They muddied when I tried to blend them and faded quickly.  Besides that I use the foundation, blush, and lights mascara on a daily basis and also have several lip products.  I use their illuminating serum on my cheekbones when I go out, it really helps to brighten up my face!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 1, 2015)

I got a Lily Lolo mascara in the latest Petit Vour box and liked the quality so much that I went to Lily Lolo website to look at their products.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  Ended up ordering the BB cream and samples of their finishing powders. What have you bought lately? Let's share our hauls!


----------



## CaseyR (Mar 1, 2015)

Here are a few of my recent purchases:

Ran out entirely of my Shiseido Hydro-Liquid Compact in shade 120.  Interestingly, when I went to get a refill, the lady thought that I was a bit darker, and ended up getting the B40 instead (after doing a half-and-half comparison).  A friend had recommended this shade before, but she never tried it against any other ones, so I guess maybe I'm not quite as pale as I seem hah

I've never tried contouring before, so I ordered this Sleek Contour Kit.. Not sure how great it will be, but for $10, I figured why not? lol

I ordered this tube of Duo eyelash glue, and unfortunately upon arrival, it was all hardened inside.  It's kinda annoying as I could have bought some down the street, but I haven't been very impressed with that particular shop (long story).  Anyway, when I explained the issue to this seller, they made me send them a photo of it, and asked me to squeeze out the contents (not possible for this kind of container).  Hopefully, they'll send a replacement as this has taken forever.  It's funny, getting more eyelash glue has never been such a hassle lol

Anyway, here's a photo of the items:


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice haul! I'm interested in the foundation you got and will check this out. When I lived in Finland, I used Kanebo foundation and loved it. I'm imagining Shiseido being similar to Kanebo and I'm always on the look out for a new compact foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## CaseyR (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks!  It's actually not bad for something with a lighter form of coverage.  Previously, I was using Quo's Smooth Operator foundation, which was a great economical drugstore brand up here in Canada, but they unfortunately discontinued it.  I also like having something in a compact that I can quickly use on the go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This particular one is good as you can keep the compact, and just replace the foundation pots in it.

I also use Shiseido's Radiant Lifting Foundation, which is tends to have a lot coverage.  Most of the current photos I upload on here are with that one.  For something to go along with full-makeup looks, I've grown to like it more than Revlon's PhotoReady, and found it a bit more practical than Kryolan's TV Paintstick.  I'm still very much a newbie though, so I definitely need to experiment more.  I'll have to look up the Kanebo foundation, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaseyR (Mar 1, 2015)

Reija said:


> Nice haul! I'm interested in the foundation you got and will check this out. When I lived in Finland, I used Kanebo foundation and loved it. I'm imagining Shiseido being similar to Kanebo and I'm always on the look out for a new compact foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!  It's actually not bad for something with a lighter form of coverage.  Previously, I was using Quo's Smooth Operator foundation, which was a great economical drugstore brand up here in Canada, but they unfortunately discontinued it.  I also like having something in a compact that I can quickly use on the go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This particular one is good as you can keep the compact, and just replace the foundation pots in it.

I also use Shiseido's Radiant Lifting Foundation, which is tends to have a lot coverage.  Most of the current photos I upload on here are with that one.  For something to go along with full-makeup looks, I've grown to like it more than Revlon's PhotoReady, and found it a bit more practical than Kryolan's TV Paintstick.  I'm still very much a newbie though, so I definitely need to experiment more.  I'll have to look up the Kanebo foundation, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the tip on the foundations too! I'll check them out since I haven't tried either.


----------



## CaseyR (Mar 2, 2015)

Reija said:


> Thanks for the tip on the foundations too! I'll check them out since I haven't tried either.


Np!  I happened to have a friend that worked for Shiseido, so she got me into them a while back lol


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 5, 2015)

Recently I purchased:

The tarte Miracles from the Amazon kit from QVC.  I LOVE the foundation brush, it's so soft and just the right size.  The foundation is great too, and the palette is perfect for keeping in my purse.




I picked up the entire China Glaze Road Trip collection.  Surprisingly, considering I have 300+ polishes now, I don't have any dupes for these.  They were only $3.25 each at a local nail supply shop and I couldn't resist.




I also bought myself a vintage 1930's vanity for my bedroom.  I used to have one but moved and had to sell it.  I missed having a place to set all my pretties!


----------



## CaseyR (Mar 6, 2015)

Lumaday said:


> Recently I purchased:
> 
> The tarte Miracles from the Amazon kit from QVC.  I LOVE the foundation brush, it's so soft and just the right size.  The foundation is great too, and the palette is perfect for keeping in my purse.
> 
> ...


Love the vanity!  I got tired of constantly moving everything on and off my computer desk, so I bought a tiny glass one from Ikea recently for $35 (and fell down the snowy hill trying to carry the box home lol).  Having a vanity saves soo much time, I find; definitely a good investment!  Here's a photo of the one I got recently.  It sorta disappears with all my stuff on it:


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 6, 2015)

CaseyR said:


> Love the vanity!  I got tired of constantly moving everything on and off my computer desk, so I bought a tiny glass one from Ikea recently for $35 (and fell down the snowy hill trying to carry the box home lol).  Having a vanity saves soo much time, I find; definitely a good investment!  Here's a photo of the one I got recently.  It sorta disappears with all my stuff on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree!  Before I had all my makeup in the bathroom with some stuff on the counter, some stuff in a drawer, and some stuff on a shelf.  I have a bunch of palettes I wasn't using because I just never went to the shelf to look through them.  Now I have it all in one place, it's so nice, and luckily everything fit either on top or in the large drawers.  I just love being able to sit down and really focus on doing my makeup instead of standing in the bathroom mirror with bad lighting.  Your vanity is so cute and compact, nice purchase!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 6, 2015)

Love the vanities @@CaseyR and @@Lumaday ! I need to do this and get all my things organized. Now I have to look in a few different places and I just get lazy and use the same makeup items while the others just sit there.

My travel beauty order with Juvena cleansing powder came today. So excited to try this since I got it on clearance. It came with a few Institute Estederm samples and I'm excited about this. I'm always looking to try French skin care brands.

Also my Saks GWP order came. I've been so good not buying any of the Saks or Neiman beauty gift bags in a very long time but this time I couldn't resist. I figured I get use out of the white bag and I got an excuse to order items I wouldn't have ordered otherwise.  The samples in the bag were so so, nothing exciting for me. (not showing in the picture, the samples are inside)


----------



## CaseyR (Mar 8, 2015)

Lumaday said:


> I agree!  Before I had all my makeup in the bathroom with some stuff on the counter, some stuff in a drawer, and some stuff on a shelf.  I have a bunch of palettes I wasn't using because I just never went to the shelf to look through them.  Now I have it all in one place, it's so nice, and luckily everything fit either on top or in the large drawers.  I just love being able to sit down and really focus on doing my makeup instead of standing in the bathroom mirror with bad lighting.  Your vanity is so cute and compact, nice purchase!


Thanks!  It definitely makes things much easier.  Now I just have to get a better mirror/lighting setup.  I'm still moving lamps about, so one of those lighted mirrors would probably be a big help, too.



Reija said:


> Love the vanities @@CaseyR and @@Lumaday ! I need to do this and get all my things organized. Now I have to look in a few different places and I just get lazy and use the same makeup items while the others just sit there.
> 
> My travel beauty order with Juvena cleansing powder came today. So excited to try this since I got it on clearance. It came with a few Institute Estederm samples and I'm excited about this. I'm always looking to try French skin care brands.
> 
> ...


Thanks!  The vanity definitely helps me not lose track of things as much as it's all in reach now lol. Love the bag, and I'll have to check those items out.  Hopefully now that I'm a bit more organized, I won't be as scattered, and I'll be able to experiment and try new items a bit more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 9, 2015)

My Mac Bao Bao order came today. I love the lipstick. I have too many nude lipsticks but still buy more  I have no idea why I moved away from MAC lipsticks in the past couple of years using other brands. The lipstick today made my wrinkled lips look and feel so much better, better than many high end lipsticks I've used. I'll definitely buy more MAC lipsticks again.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 30, 2015)

I just ordered the MAC Pro longwear liner in Etcetera and the lipstick in Blankety. Can't wait to get them. What purchases are you waiting on?


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 30, 2015)

I just purchased a face serum by Juice Beauty. I wanted to move towards products that were less harsh on my skin and more natural. It may be breaking me out though.  

I also bought one of NYX's soft matte lip creams and their brown eyebrow gel. I haven't tried the gel yet because I already have a different one opened, but the lip cream is nice.


----------



## RachelElizabeth (Aug 12, 2016)

I've been on a Colourpop kick lately, and my most recent order just came in yesterday!  I got a contour stick in Dove (this is a back up - I got one in my last order and fell hard for it), a highlighter in Smoke N Whistles, a blush in Birthday Suit (my first blush from them), eye shadow in Nillionaire, Ultra Satin Lip in Alyssa (which is gorgeous!), and Ultra Glossy Lip in Finders Keepers.  They had a flash sale last week and I just couldn't help myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That was my first purchase since the end of July (which I'm embarrassed to say is a long time for me).  When I was on vacation then, I picked up a UD All Nighter Spray (I had brought a sample with me and it ran out), MAC lipsticks in Twig and Velvet Teddy, and Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lip in Baci, and I'm totally loving all of those!


----------



## Laurensera (Oct 16, 2016)

My last cosmetic purchase is wet n wild megaglo bronzer duo the new formula in caramel toffee. A bit skeptical with this at first, reading some mix reviews about it. But then it turn out that it's a match to my skin tone. Btw i have olive skin.


----------



## Laurensera (Oct 16, 2016)

My last cosmetic purchase is wet n wild megaglo bronzer duo the new formula in caramel toffee. A bit skeptical with this at first, reading some mix reviews about it. But then it turn out that it's a match to my skin tone. Btw i have olive skin.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 16, 2016)

I ended up getting the Urban Decay Naked Ultimate Basics palette. It's really versatile and quality is great.


----------



## bellarae (Mar 28, 2019)

My favvv recent purchase is a Hyaluronic Acid serum from Restoor Skin Essentials! Was very impressed with their HA% &amp; price. 

So far i'm loving the stuff! I use it with my clinique moisture surge &amp; combined they work like magic!

Also bought a Buxom Lip Plumper / gloss. I bought it mainly for the plumper but sadly i didn't get any results. Just a nice gloss... which i do not rlly care for.


----------

